# SHHHHHHHH! We wont tell anyone about your non-Chanel indulgences!!!



## PANda_USC

*We all know that we love Chanel, but there are times when we stray from good, ol' Chanel. Please post images and descriptions of your fabulous non-Chanel purchases here!*

_note_: continuance of this thread


----------



## pilatesworks

Thanks for starting this thread again, Panda! 
I just posted these photos in the "Chanels in Action" thread.....I just got this dress for my DD yesterday and I thought I would try it on for a Brunch my DH and I had to go to today.....
It is a Karen Kane dress, really inexpensive (around $ 117.00) and the best thing is that you can roll it up in a ball and it looks just fine! Perfect for traveling!


----------



## PANda_USC

*L*, the dress looks fab on you with your vintage flap and Louboutins!! Holllaaaa!! I have a weak spot for ruffles,


----------



## hopeful_27

Beautiful~!


----------



## babevivtan

Gorgeous!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Leslie, you look fabulous!!   I absolutely adore ruffles... just bought a bunch of ruffly pieces.   I love the fab CLs and vintage flap too!


----------



## pilatesworks

Thanks Panda, hopeful_27, babevivtan, and Minal! 
Minal, I love that peachy ruffled trench you got from Anthro! 
I usually do not wear ruffle-y things, but it was fun to raid DD's closet.....usually it is the other way around!


----------



## *ilovebrad*

fab dress!


----------



## pilatesworks

Thanks Ilovebrad! 
C'mon, everybody had better get out and go shopping, I am pretty lonely being the only one on here so far! 
Panda, when are you getting your new HL dress? Should be soon, right?


----------



## Jaded81

You look ffffffffaaaahhhhhhbulous!


----------



## fieryfashionist

*Leslie*, you're one super stylish mom... I hope I can raid my DDs closet one day (and fit into her clothes)!   I've always had a thing for ruffles haha... you'll see what I mean in a minute!


----------



## fieryfashionist

More makeup!   Mac needs to stop putting out pretty (and LE!) collections!! 





A few things from Anthro (still have a few more pieces, but I'll post them whenever I take pics).  

Falling Ruffles cardi!









Tutu tank (hate my arms, but LOVE this and too many other tanks haha, so I'd wear this with a cardi/jacket/sweatercoat/anything)!





Present Paper cardi (sooo soft... like a blanket)!


----------



## *ilovebrad*

pretty!





fieryfashionist said:


> More makeup!  Mac needs to stop putting out pretty (and LE!) collections!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few things from Anthro (still have a few more pieces, but I'll post them whenever I take pics).
> 
> Falling Ruffles cardi!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tutu tank (hate my arms, but LOVE this and too many other tanks haha, so I'd wear this with a cardi/jacket/sweatercoat/anything)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Present Paper cardi (sooo soft... like a blanket)!


----------



## PANda_USC

*Minal*, :: passes out:: gorgeous haul! Ruffles galore! :: rolls around in a sea of ruffles::


----------



## lightdays

Everyone's purchases are so lovely! Right now I'm saving up for a PC and tomorrow I'm buying a new Xbox 360 because my Xbox broke-the second time. I need my gaming because the friends I have on there are some of the only friends I have left... Maybe I can post pics of my Xbox and PC? :lolots:


----------



## Jaded81

Ohhhh Minal, loving all your new goodies! I'm especially drooling over that falling ruffles cardi!


----------



## Jaded81

Technically that is a non-Chanel purchase... so why the heck not? 



lightdays said:


> Everyone's purchases are so lovely! Right now I'm saving up for a PC and tomorrow I'm buying a new Xbox 360 because my Xbox broke-the second time. I need my gaming because the friends I have on there are some of the only friends I have left... Maybe I can post pics of my Xbox and PC? :lolots:


----------



## Cari284

Yaaay *Panda*, thank you for opening this new thread  Can't wait to see more of your non, and Chanel purchases!

*pilatesworks*, that dress looks smashing on you, absolutely stunning!

*fieryfashionist*, haha :lolots: You are now our make up queen  And those Anthro pieces looks gorgeous on you, congratulations!


----------



## torreyb

*minal*...LOVE all of the anthro clothes!  my mom is visiting this week and we are headed there...  I may have to try on that cardigan!  I always get in so much trouble in that store, it is so much fun!

*leslie*...wow...pilates DOES work!  You look amazing in that dress!  Beautiful.

ps...hope it's alright to call you ladies by your names...i'm pretty new to this chanel board...I'm Erica :0)


----------



## fieryfashionist

Haha, you're so funny, *G*!  I perked up my boring day in the office by wearing my Tutu tank under a grey cardi... I feel like a very old, unskilled ballerina haha! 

li*ghtdays* - That's awesome!  Definitely worth posting!!   People don't know this about me, but I love video games!!  I'm undefeated in Wii tennis haha... seriously. 

Thanks so much, *Ai*! 

*Cari*, hi!  Haha, I have a major makeup obsession... I'm definitely a wannabee makeup artist... practice on myself and my friends all the time... I'm freaking out, because my friend wants me to do her wedding makeup!!   Hell, that lil stash is probably 1/1000th of my makeup. 
*
torreyb* - Hi *Erica*... nice to "meet" you!   Ahh, Anthro is sooo dangerous... I can't walk in there without buying something.  You and your mom will have a blast!!  I think you will love the cardi!


----------



## pls5

O nelly.  I have not felt the need to visit this thread yet because haven't felt the need to share any of my other purchases...  until NOW!!!   Introducing my new Giorgio Brato jacket.    No modelling pics because it's too complicated for me to do that right now, but this thing is soooo dreamy.  Worth 2 pairs of Chanel shoes or 1 WOC  to be sure.  Made me just as happy as Chanel to buy...


----------



## Jaded81

It definately looks dreamy!! Congrats!! Love the colour!



pls5 said:


> O nelly.  I have not felt the need to visit this thread yet because haven't felt the need to share any of my other purchases...  until NOW!!!   Introducing my new Giorgio Brato jacket.    No modelling pics because it's too complicated for me to do that right now, but this thing is soooo dreamy.  Worth 2 pairs of Chanel shoes or 1 WOC  to be sure.  Made me just as happy as Chanel to buy...


----------



## allbrandspls

Here's my new purchases, Forevernew jacket and necklace.


----------



## pls5

Thanks!!!!  It's actually kind of a dirty color--haha--but such a genius way to wear light leather...  at least for me...  because you don't fear getting it dirty!!!  A big stain would stink and I actually had to sort through the ones at store and only really found the one in the back acceptable for purchase, but still....  the leather is sooooooooooo yummy   Worth the $$ going to this vs Chanel   



Jaded81 said:


> It definately looks dreamy!! Congrats!! Love the colour!


----------



## pls5

cute necklace.  this thread opens up a whole other world of temptation doens't it??



allbrandspls said:


> Here's my new purchases, Forevernew jacket and necklace.


----------



## fieryfashionist

*pls* - Great jacket... love the neutral color!   I'm sure you'll get a lot of wear out of it! 

*W*, your necklace is so pretty!   I love the draping of your jacket too (and it looks so great with your HG Jumbo)!!


----------



## allbrandspls

pls5 said:


> O nelly. I have not felt the need to visit this thread yet because haven't felt the need to share any of my other purchases... until NOW!!! Introducing my new Giorgio Brato jacket.  No modelling pics because it's too complicated for me to do that right now, but this thing is soooo dreamy. Worth 2 pairs of Chanel shoes or 1 WOC  to be sure. Made me just as happy as Chanel to buy...


 nice wintery jacket.....need a staple like this in my wardrobe.


----------



## allbrandspls

pls5 said:


> cute necklace. this thread opens up a whole other world of temptation doens't it??


 
yes, i loving the jewellery out there at the moment.



fieryfashionist said:


> *pls* - Great jacket... love the neutral color!  I'm sure you'll get a lot of wear out of it!
> 
> *W*, your necklace is so pretty!  I love the draping of your jacket too (and it looks so great with your HG Jumbo)!!


thanks Minal. i still prefer your clothes....your so stylish!


----------



## pilatesworks

lightdays said:


> Everyone's purchases are so lovely! Right now I'm saving up for a PC and tomorrow I'm buying a new Xbox 360 because my Xbox broke-the second time. I need my gaming because the friends I have on there are some of the only friends I have left... Maybe I can post pics of my Xbox and PC? :lolots:



Don't forget we're your friends too!


----------



## pilatesworks

Thanks Jaded, Minal, cari and torreyb ( Welcome and nice to meet you , Erica! That is one sweet baby in your avatar, BTW! )

Minal, you have the best clothes! I love the cardis, and esp love the tutu tank. Your arms look just fine, wear it alone! You are definitely the ruffle-queen around here.
BTW, LOVE your gorgeous hour-glass figure in the fuscia Anthro cardi!
And more MU, LOL ! Wish you could come here and give me a MU make-over ! 
pls5, I love the color of your new GB jacke.....we need mod pics, c'mon!
allbrandspls, that necklace is so delicate, and your new jacket looks great too! 
Congrats everyone!


----------



## karolinec1

Minal - LOVE all the ruffles!!!


----------



## kobe939

Here is my first toy watch, absolutely love it, so light!


----------



## pilatesworks

Great choice Kobe, I love the detail on the face.....very pretty and perfect for Spring!


----------



## kobe939

Thanks Leslie! I love your dress as well! You are like Minal, wear everything so beautifully! 

BTW, love your jumbo too, it's so structured, LOVE IT!!!


----------



## PANda_USC

*allbrandspls*, lovely necklace!

*kobe*, adorable watch!


----------



## Cari284

*pls5*, congratulations on you new coat! I would love to see modeling pictures 

*allbrandspls*, such a cute necklace and the jacket is absolutely stunning as well! Congrats!

*kobe939*, congratulations! I think the Toy watches are so much fun!


----------



## allbrandspls

thanks leslie,cari284, and panda_USC....it's a shame about your red jumbo, hopefully you can get it cleaned professional.


----------



## PANda_USC

brand new Herve Leger dress in China Blue. For those whole like HL, it's running a bit bigger this season...and I apologize for the frizzy hair and bra peeking out, >_<


----------



## pls5

thanks all!  too shy for modeling i think...  but love the shares here.  that watch is great.  and this hl dress is tdf!  great on you!  (not like you need it any "bigger"


----------



## fieryfashionist

*W*, you're silly , you always look put together and chic! 

Hi *Leslie*!  Aww, thank you!   Haha, if I had your arms, you bet your fine a$$ I would be strutting down the street in all types of sleeveless tanks/dresses. etc.!   They (my arms) are beyond repair, sadly (and no amount of tricep pressdowns, skull crushers, dips or anything helps them de-flabbify, ugh). 

*karoline *- Thank you! 

*kobe* - Your Toy watch is so cute... I love it!!  Perfect spring/summer watch!  Also, you're too sweet, thank you for making me !
*
G*, that shade of blue is SO pretty and of course, you look smokin' in ANYTHING HL!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Forgot to post this DVF dress I bought the other day (NM exclusive ).  I just love the amazingly vibrant shade of teal (the picture isn't the best representation of the color!), the fabrication (cotton but looks like silk) and the simple style that can be both dressed up and dressed down!


----------



## pls5

Oooooo that's a super cute dress/- I want one!!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

^Thank you!   I love DVF!


----------



## PANda_USC

*allbrandspls*, oyy..the lambskin is actually torn...I don't think any cleaning or conditioner could fix it..

*pls5*, thank you!! It's actually a bit loose in the tummy/chest/torso area. Darn them and their inconsistent sizing! 

*Minal*, haha, you're too kind dear! And I love that peacock blue! It's so richhhhhhhhhh and lovely on you, ^_^


----------



## Cari284

*Panda*, ahhh I love love love that HL on you, you look absolutely gorgeous in it  Congratulations! I can't wait to see it "in action"!

*Minal*, that teal blue dress looks great on you! That will be a gorgeous summer dress


----------



## sbelle

*kobe939*--cute, cute watch!!


----------



## Cari284

Bought these, mainly because of the powder pink colour  (my favorite colour except for beige ) But also for rainy casual days, of course!


----------



## pls5

cari that's such a pretty color-- i love it!


----------



## valnsw

Here's what arrived at my parents' doorstep today! 

I was so eagerly awaiting her and today I finally get to lay my hands on her.


----------



## Cari284

*pls5*, thank you 

*valnsw*, ahh that's my favorite Balenciaga bag! I love love love the ones with covered hardware!  And you picked such a stunning colour as well! Congratulations to you!


----------



## valnsw

*Cari* Thanks! I don't know how it will look under natural light as it was raining a while before I took pix. I'm thinking it's the poor lighting that caused it to be so dark and intense.

Well, you're going to Milan soon right? So you can go there to get your Bal bag there!  
The colour is past season though.


----------



## Cari284

valnsw said:


> *Cari* Thanks! I don't know how it will look under natural light as it was raining a while before I took pix. I'm thinking it's the poor lighting that caused it to be so dark and intense.
> 
> Well, you're going to Milan soon right? So you can go there to get your Bal bag there!
> The colour is past season though.



It looks absolutely gorgeous anyway 


Haha yes I am, although I have my eye on the Jumbo/Maxi right now..


----------



## NYCavalier

*Cari284* Love the powder pink color!! Congrats!!!

My 2006 Balenciaga black twiggy came this morning!!


----------



## Cari284

*NYCavalier*, thank you sweetie  That Balenciaga is gorgeous, congratulations to you


----------



## bulletproofsoul

In the previous thread I posted my new Metallic Dust Rick Owens jacket and here are the modeling pics (please excuse the lack of makeup and gross hair, I just woke up!):


----------



## Cari284

*bulletproofsoul*, you look great, congrats on your new jacket


----------



## Angel1988

bulletproofsoul said:


> In the previous thread I posted my new Metallic Dust Rick Owens jacket and here are the modeling pics (please excuse the lack of makeup and gross hair, I just woke up!):



I love your jacket.


----------



## pilatesworks

Beautiful Bulletproofsoul, thanks for the mod pics! 
( wish I looked that good when I just wake up! )
Cari, I bet those bags look great on you, perfect color! 
Congrats on your new Twiggy, NYCav! The leather looks DIVINNNNNE!
Valnsw, beautiful CHW City! Is it Bordeaux?
Minal, I love your DVF dress, great color! 
And Panda, another gorgeous sexy mod pic, in yet another gorgeous sexy HL!


----------



## Cari284

*pilatesworks*, thank you!


----------



## allbrandspls

PANda_USC said:


> brand new Herve Leger dress in China Blue. For those whole like HL, it's running a bit bigger this season...and I apologize for the frizzy hair and bra peeking out, >_<


Sassy dress!!! Love the bandage dress.



fieryfashionist said:


> Forgot to post this DVF dress I bought the other day (NM exclusive ). I just love the amazingly vibrant shade of teal (the picture isn't the best representation of the color!), the fabrication (cotton but looks like silk) and the simple style that can be both dressed up and dressed down!


 Gorgeous colour on you Minal! You have such lovely dresses.


PANda_USC said:


> *allbrandspls*, oyy..the lambskin is actually torn...I don't think any cleaning or conditioner could fix it..
> Have you sent pics to LMB? They might be able to help you.


 


sbelle said:


> *kobe939*--cute, cute watch!!


LOve the toywatches....they are so cute.



Cari284 said:


> Bought these, mainly because of the powder pink colour  (my favorite colour except for beige ) But also for rainy casual days, of course!


congrats on your matching tote and wallet.



valnsw said:


> Here's what arrived at my parents' doorstep today!
> 
> I was so eagerly awaiting her and today I finally get to lay my hands on her.


congrats on your bbag!!!Beautiful colour.



NYCavalier said:


> *Cari284* Love the powder pink color!! Congrats!!!
> 
> My 2006 Balenciaga black twiggy came this morning!!


congrats on your gorgeous bbag.


----------



## allbrandspls

bulletproofsoul said:


> In the previous thread I posted my new Metallic Dust Rick Owens jacket and here are the modeling pics (please excuse the lack of makeup and gross hair, I just woke up!):


 Fab jacket, looks awesome on you, congrats!


----------



## valnsw

NYCavalier said:


> *Cari284* Love the powder pink color!! Congrats!!!
> 
> My 2006 Balenciaga black twiggy came this morning!!



ooh That is one cool looking bag! Love the scrumptious leather too. 
hmmm Maybe I shd get a twiggy next?


----------



## mavsun

OMG, i die. 

*bullet*, You look so beautiful with the RO jacket. I love love it. Keep fingers crossed for soft leather back. 




bulletproofsoul said:


> In the previous thread I posted my new Metallic Dust Rick Owens jacket and here are the modeling pics (please excuse the lack of makeup and gross hair, I just woke up!):


----------



## bags4fun

*bullet*, you have the most amazing eyes!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Thanks so much, *G *and *C*!   Ohhh, I love that pale blushy pink... gorgeous set, *C*!  You're set for rainy days and really, any other day! 

*valnsw* - Ohhhh, your new Bal is gorgeous!   Is that Black Cherry?  I love it, congrats!! 

*NYC* - Ohhhh, I LOVE the Twiggy (I have two )... '06 was the year of some amazingly smooshy leather... she's a beauty!!!   Congrats! 

*Gina*, your new RO jacket looks absolutely stunning on you!!!


----------



## Cari284

*fieryfashionist*, thank you sweetie


----------



## pls5

Amazing color!!!  Congrats!!





valnsw said:


> Here's what arrived at my parents' doorstep today!
> 
> I was so eagerly awaiting her and today I finally get to lay my hands on her.


----------



## pls5

Utterly fantastic jacket!  Looks great!  Congrats





bulletproofsoul said:


> In the previous thread I posted my new Metallic Dust Rick Owens jacket and here are the modeling pics (please excuse the lack of makeup and gross hair, I just woke up!):


----------



## sylphfae

*Bulletproofsoul*, that jacket is TDF! you wear it so well!

*panda*, you look gorgeous, as usual! lovelyHL!


----------



## airborne

MY FENDI ZUCCA 18KT GOLD FACE MOTHER OF PEARL....


----------



## airborne




----------



## airborne




----------



## Jaded81

Hey girls, does anyone know if the LV Stephen Sprouse leopard scarf is a permanent thing or a limited ed scarf??


----------



## Jaded81

*airbourne*: WOW amazing haul!!!


----------



## Jaded81

You look absolutely FABULOUS!! I LOVE IT!! In a little bit of a leather jacket craze at the moment. OMG do you have details of this baby??????



bulletproofsoul said:


> In the previous thread I posted my new Metallic Dust Rick Owens jacket and here are the modeling pics (please excuse the lack of makeup and gross hair, I just woke up!):


----------



## airborne

thx luv


Jaded81 said:


> *airbourne*: WOW amazing haul!!!


----------



## Jaded81

In a little bit of a Bal craze too atm! Wanting to get one of these too!! But maybe with giant hardware!! Congrats!!!



NYCavalier said:


> *Cari284* Love the powder pink color!! Congrats!!!
> 
> My 2006 Balenciaga black twiggy came this morning!!


----------



## Jaded81

COngrats!!!



valnsw said:


> Here's what arrived at my parents' doorstep today!
> 
> I was so eagerly awaiting her and today I finally get to lay my hands on her.


----------



## Jaded81

One word... SEXY!!! Congrats!




PANda_USC said:


> brand new Herve Leger dress in China Blue. For those whole like HL, it's running a bit bigger this season...and I apologize for the frizzy hair and bra peeking out, >_<


----------



## Jaded81

VERY cute!!!



kobe939 said:


> Here is my first toy watch, absolutely love it, so light!


----------



## Cari284

*airborne*, such a cute watch, congratulations!


----------



## airborne

thank you Cari


----------



## allbrandspls

Airborne, great Fendi watch collection. Congrats to the new edition.


----------



## airborne

thx u so much


allbrandspls said:


> Airborne, great Fendi watch collection. Congrats to the new edition.


----------



## *ilovebrad*

beautiful!




bulletproofsoul said:


> In the previous thread I posted my new Metallic Dust Rick Owens jacket and here are the modeling pics (please excuse the lack of makeup and gross hair, I just woke up!):


----------



## *ilovebrad*

so pretty!





PANda_USC said:


> brand new Herve Leger dress in China Blue. For those whole like HL, it's running a bit bigger this season...and I apologize for the frizzy hair and bra peeking out, >_<


----------



## valnsw

*fieryfashionist , pls5, jaded* thanks!!

*Fieryfashionist* that's pourpre city in giant covered hardware. It's the dim lighting that caused the colour to turn out darker. Haha  some tpfer in the Bal forum also commented it looked like black cherry.


----------



## stefeilnately

Is having 2 of these an indulgence?


----------



## Cari284

*stefeilnately*, haha I don't know but they are absolutely adorable


----------



## djrr

scarf time ~

loro piana pink & brown baby cashmere silk scarf






alexander mcqueen classic skull scarf - navy & white, black & white 






thanks for letting me share!!


----------



## stefeilnately

Cari284 said:


> *stefeilnately*, haha I don't know but they are absolutely adorable


 

Thanks for obliging Cari!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

*E*, I love them!!   I've been eying the same wedges online... yours are "grey" right?  The color looks so different on various sites that it's making me cross eyed haha. 



stefeilnately said:


> Is having 2 of these an indulgence?


----------



## fieryfashionist

*airborne*, what a nice watch!  You have a beautiful collection! 

*valnsw* - Ohhhh, it's poupre?  Wow, it's so pretty!!   Lighting can really alter the perception of a bag... luckily yours will look gorgeous in both dim and bright light! 

*djrr *- Beautiful scarves!


----------



## airborne

thank you *fieryfashionist*


----------



## purseinsanity

djrr said:


> scarf time ~
> 
> loro piana pink & brown baby cashmere silk scarf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alexander mcqueen classic skull scarf - navy & white, black & white
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for letting me share!!


----------



## purseinsanity

airborne said:


>



fantastic collection!


----------



## purseinsanity

pilatesworks said:


> Thanks for starting this thread again, Panda!
> I just posted these photos in the "Chanels in Action" thread.....I just got this dress for my DD yesterday and I thought I would try it on for a Brunch my DH and I had to go to today.....
> It is a Karen Kane dress, really inexpensive (around $ 117.00) and the best thing is that you can roll it up in a ball and it looks just fine! Perfect for traveling!


What a beauty!


----------



## purseinsanity

*Minal*, gorgeous purchases!


----------



## purseinsanity

pls5 said:


> O nelly.  I have not felt the need to visit this thread yet because haven't felt the need to share any of my other purchases...  until NOW!!!   Introducing my new Giorgio Brato jacket.    No modelling pics because it's too complicated for me to do that right now, but this thing is soooo dreamy.  Worth 2 pairs of Chanel shoes or 1 WOC  to be sure.  Made me just as happy as Chanel to buy...



It's gorgeous!


----------



## purseinsanity

allbrandspls said:


> Here's my new purchases, Forevernew jacket and necklace.



You have great taste!


----------



## purseinsanity

kobe939 said:


> Here is my first toy watch, absolutely love it, so light!



so cute!


----------



## purseinsanity

PANda_USC said:


> brand new Herve Leger dress in China Blue. For those whole like HL, it's running a bit bigger this season...and I apologize for the frizzy hair and bra peeking out, >_<



Beautiful!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

fieryfashionist said:


> Forgot to post this DVF dress I bought the other day (NM exclusive ).  I just love the amazingly vibrant shade of teal (the picture isn't the best representation of the color!), the fabrication (cotton but looks like silk) and the simple style that can be both dressed up and dressed down!




Looks great on you!


----------



## purseinsanity

Cari284 said:


> Bought these, mainly because of the powder pink colour  (my favorite colour except for beige ) But also for rainy casual days, of course!



great color!


----------



## purseinsanity

valnsw said:


> Here's what arrived at my parents' doorstep today!
> 
> I was so eagerly awaiting her and today I finally get to lay my hands on her.


----------



## purseinsanity

NYCavalier said:


> *Cari284* Love the powder pink color!! Congrats!!!
> 
> My 2006 Balenciaga black twiggy came this morning!!



Lovin' your Bal collection!


----------



## purseinsanity

bulletproofsoul said:


> In the previous thread I posted my new Metallic Dust Rick Owens jacket and here are the modeling pics (please excuse the lack of makeup and gross hair, I just woke up!):





The perfect grey.  Fits you like a glove!


----------



## purseinsanity

stefeilnately said:


> Is having 2 of these an indulgence?



Heck no!


----------



## stefeilnately

fieryfashionist said:


> *E*, I love them!!  I've been eying the same wedges online... yours are "grey" right? The color looks so different on various sites that it's making me cross eyed haha.


 

Hi Minal, please get them!! they are so comfortable!! Yes they are grey and today, a lady dropped me a note to say she's keen to get the hot pink!!! I can totally imagine the pink with yr Chanel hot pink flap!!! Wow


----------



## stefeilnately

purseinsanity said:


> Heck no!


 

My dear R, I know I can ALWAYS count on you! LOL


----------



## purseinsanity

^LOL!  You know who to come to if you ever need enabling!


----------



## Cari284

*djrr*, that pink and brown scarf is gorgeous  The colours are so soft and nice. And the Mcqueen scarfs are gorgeous as well! 

*stefeilnately*, no problem 

*purseinsanity*, thank you!


----------



## kuromi

bulletproofsoul said:


> In the previous thread I posted my new Metallic Dust Rick Owens jacket and here are the modeling pics (please excuse the lack of makeup and gross hair, I just woke up!):




oh GOSH! I love your jacket *bulletproofsoul*! It looks fabulous on you!!!


----------



## kuromi

*djrr*, i love your mcqueen scarves!!! 

*NYCavalier*! Congrats on your balenciaga!! Beautiful ! 

*stefeilnately*, we have the same problem! I get things i love in twins too at times! Lol

*Panda*, love love your dress! U wear it so beautifully! 

*Minal*, love your hauls!!! Esp the ruffles! 

*Cari284*, love the powder pink!! Sweeet!!!


----------



## Cari284

*kuromi*, thank you


----------



## fieryfashionist

Hi E!   Ahh haha, I've been staring at them for a while now and finally ordered the grey (I blame you and your fab pics for making me do it haha)!   I've been eying all the colors haha, god help me... black, brown and that shocking pink (they'd be perfect with neutral outfits)!  Ohhhhhh yeah, my hot pink flap ... poor negleced flap, I need to use her asap (can you believe that I'm too scared to use her because I love her too much?!)!  




stefeilnately said:


> Hi Minal, please get them!! they are so comfortable!! Yes they are grey and today, a lady dropped me a note to say she's keen to get the hot pink!!! I can totally imagine the pink with yr Chanel hot pink flap!!! Wow


----------



## djrr

*purseinsanity* - 

*cari* - thanks, i love your longchamp btw, i'm thinking about getting one for traveling.

*kuromi* - thank you!!


----------



## Cari284

*djrr*, thank you  You should, they are great for that!


----------



## jav821

nike air scandal mid and am scarf


----------



## thavasa

Love your new dress...and also love your sandal!!



pilatesworks said:


> Thanks for starting this thread again, Panda!
> I just posted these photos in the "Chanels in Action" thread.....I just got this dress for my DD yesterday and I thought I would try it on for a Brunch my DH and I had to go to today.....
> It is a Karen Kane dress, really inexpensive (around $ 117.00) and the best thing is that you can roll it up in a ball and it looks just fine! Perfect for traveling!


----------



## thavasa

What a beautiful necklace!! congrats!



allbrandspls said:


> Here's my new purchases, Forevernew jacket and necklace.


----------



## thavasa

Oh Panda...you have most amazing HL collection!



PANda_USC said:


> brand new Herve Leger dress in China Blue. For those whole like HL, it's running a bit bigger this season...and I apologize for the frizzy hair and bra peeking out, >_<


----------



## thavasa

Love the dress...you look pretty in it!!



fieryfashionist said:


> Forgot to post this DVF dress I bought the other day (NM exclusive ). I just love the amazingly vibrant shade of teal (the picture isn't the best representation of the color!), the fabrication (cotton but looks like silk) and the simple style that can be both dressed up and dressed down!


----------



## thavasa

Love this watch! so cuteee!!



sbelle said:


> *kobe939*--cute, cute watch!!


----------



## thavasa

Love all the scarf you got!! the pink one is too cute!!



djrr said:


> scarf time ~
> 
> loro piana pink & brown baby cashmere silk scarf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alexander mcqueen classic skull scarf - navy & white, black & white
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for letting me share!!


----------



## thavasa

Congrats on the Bal you got!! what's the color name?! it's so gorgeous!



valnsw said:


> Here's what arrived at my parents' doorstep today!
> 
> I was so eagerly awaiting her and today I finally get to lay my hands on her.


----------



## thavasa

OMG~ this leather JK is TDF!! Loving the grey... You look great !!



bulletproofsoul said:


> In the previous thread I posted my new Metallic Dust Rick Owens jacket and here are the modeling pics (please excuse the lack of makeup and gross hair, I just woke up!):


----------



## thavasa

stefeilnately said:


> Is having 2 of these an indulgence?


 
E~ I really love the grey color on the sandal!! They look so comfy too, I can understand why you got 2!!


----------



## ilvoelv

bulletproofsoul - you look stunning!!!


----------



## Cari284

*jav821*, congratulations, love the black and white combo!


----------



## jav821

Cari284 - thank you!


----------



## purseinsanity

jav821 said:


> nike air scandal mid and am scarf



very cool!


----------



## ig1s

my other  besides chanel...


----------



## purseinsanity

^I can see why!  It's gorgeous!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Thanks so much, *thavasa*! 

*ig1s *- I love your Bal!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Some new goodies! 

Ann Taylor Loft had a 30% off sale on these cute tees... and I had a bunch of the get $25 off if you spend $50... bought these three tees and two other things (not pictured)!

Black/cream beaded tee






Light peachy pink





Beigey cream/white





Got this Lean Lines tunic from Anthro... I love that it covers my a$$ haha, cuz jeggings + visible a$$ = not so great!   I swapped out the belt it came with for a red patent Bebe belt I got 393984 years ago (adds some visual interest). 










An INC skirt... not sure if I feel fat in this, need to think about it (I don't know if the ruffles are streamlined enough and it's not like I need bulk in the hips/a$$ area haha)! :-p


----------



## fieryfashionist

I went to Century 21 a while back (forgot to take pics) with my friend!  I love J Brands and found these great straight leg ones for $80ish. 






I also found a cool linen blazer by twenty 8 twelve (Sienna Miller's line with her sister haha), orginally $600 down to $100ish!  Ohhh and I have on my new comfy as hell heels (from a brand we all love here)!  





Two of my favorite purchases... the "Drifting By" dress and "Demi-sac" cardi, both from Anthro!  I love me some sparkle haha, but I love that I can wear the cardi with this dress or totally dress it down with jeans and a tee.  I might actually wear this (dress+cardi) with my pale gold glitter NPs for on occasion I have coming up.


----------



## Cari284

*Minal*, I love those tops! They are super cute  And everything else looks stunning too! That dress and cardigan, perfect! And what a find, those J brands! Congrats!


----------



## ig1s

thank you, *purseinsanity* and *fieryfashionist*!


----------



## kewave

*Minal*, you made me drool  big time over here! Love everything you got especially at such great prices too!! I still remember your TDF marked-down nude jewelled Miu Miu flats you posted a while back


----------



## valnsw

thavasa said:


> Congrats on the Bal you got!! what's the color name?! it's so gorgeous!



It's poupre, a F/W 09 collection colour. 

BTW I love your Magenta too! 
Or is that Amenthyst? I keep confusing the two.


----------



## NYCavalier

I am so excited right now!!!!!!! I just received this gorgeous Bal city from an AMAZING tPFer!!!!!

Please give a big welcome to..............

MISS BLACK STARDUST RH CITY!!!!! 









W/ my black stardust Bal moto jacket!  (Can you tell I have a thing for sparkly things?!?!)


----------



## airborne

love that dress...chic chic chic...the layered effect in a 


fieryfashionist said:


> I went to Century 21 a while back (forgot to take pics) with my friend!  I love J Brands and found these great straight leg ones for $80ish.
> 
> 
> 
> I also found a cool linen blazer by twenty 8 twelve (Sienna Miller's line with her sister haha), orginally $600 down to $100ish!  Ohhh and I have on my new comfy as hell heels (from a brand we all love here)!
> 
> 
> Two of my favorite purchases... the "Drifting By" dress and "Demi-sac" cardi, both from Anthro!  I love me some sparkle haha, but I love that I can wear the cardi with this dress or totally dress it down with jeans and a tee.  I might actually wear this (dress+cardi) with my pale gold glitter NPs for on occasion I have coming up.


----------



## forchanel

*Minal*, i love everything!  You always look great, congrats!


----------



## jav821

*fieryfashionist* - you always find cute stuff!!

*NYCavalier *- love your Bal City!


----------



## peachbaby

*fieryfashionist* - great finds! the tops are too cute and great prices on the J Brand jeans 

*NYCavalier* - congrats on your Bal City, goes great with the Bal moto jacket


----------



## djrr

*fieryfashionist* - love those Ts!! very cute!

*NYCavalier* - drooling over your black stardust city! matches ur bal moto jacket perfectly! which season is it from?


----------



## sbelle

*NY Cavalier*-- now that is one gorgeous bag!


----------



## Smoothoprter

Gina, what are you talking about?  You are GORGEOUS!  Is that really without any makeup?  Ugh, I'm jealous.  You have beautiful skin.  Oh, and the jacket looks hot on you!



bulletproofsoul said:


> In the previous thread I posted my new Metallic Dust Rick Owens jacket and here are the modeling pics (please excuse the lack of makeup and gross hair, I just woke up!):


----------



## Cari284

*NYCavalier*, oohh that bag is gorgeous! And it matches your jacket perfectly  Congratulations to you!

*ig1s*, the bag looks gorgeous on you! Congrats!


----------



## Bornsocialite26

The ever tough-ies LC totes, can't get enough of them
here's citrine, white and my light gris at the back


----------



## Cari284

*Bornsocialite26*, they are such great casual bags! Congrats


----------



## NYCavalier

My Balenciaga Planet "Boobie" Coin purse/Key chain!! 






on my ciel Bal city


----------



## Cari284

*NYCavalier*, congrats


----------



## djrr

*Bornsocialite26* - woo, love the gris!! i think i just love anything grey... btw, you changed your avatar pic! i didn't recognize you for a sec there. 

*NYCavalier* it matches your ciel bal perfectly! congrats!!


----------



## Bornsocialite26

djrr said:


> *Bornsocialite26* - woo, love the gris!! i think i just love anything grey... btw, you changed your avatar pic! i didn't recognize you for a sec there.
> 
> *NYCavalier* it matches your ciel bal perfectly! congrats!!



DEEJ!
yeah.. luv that gris, you wouldnt believe how tortured my Lc tote's are hihihi!
yup changed my avatar in tune for the summer vibe!
I have lots of those pics in my Facebook hehe pls add me up babe! oh also in the chanel action pics but just w/ earrings hehe, flaps don't belong in the beach.. well that's for me oh except the WOC right


----------



## pilatesworks

I have been crazy-busy lately, getting ready for an Easter mini-vacay......I will be in NYC as my DD's Choir is singing at Carnegie Hall, cannot miss that! 
I am so sorry I have been unable to comment on everyones fabulous purchases.....this thread sure moves fast, but congrats to everyone!


----------



## pilatesworks

Ben-Amun Multi-Media Necklace.....I got this to help me get used to wearing Silver and Gold jewelry together !
I love this piece because it can be dressed up when the chain is doubled, or worn long for a more casual look: 






This is one of my collection of Fluxus Burnout Tees....they are SO soft and comfy, I highly recommend them!


----------



## airborne

*pilatesworks- PILATES MUST WORKS, GIRL, YOU IN SHAPE...

*...love the necklace btw...


----------



## purseinsanity

NYCavalier said:


> I am so excited right now!!!!!!! I just received this gorgeous Bal city from an AMAZING tPFer!!!!!
> 
> Please give a big welcome to..............
> 
> MISS BLACK STARDUST RH CITY!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> W/ my black stardust Bal moto jacket!  (Can you tell I have a thing for sparkly things?!?!)


----------



## purseinsanity

*Minal,* you are an amazing shopper!


----------



## purseinsanity

*Bornsocialite*, love the bags!


----------



## purseinsanity

*NYCavalier*, love your boobie!


----------



## purseinsanity

*pilates,* you look gorgeous in everything!


----------



## pilatesworks

Thanks airborne and purseinsanity! 
NYcav, I LOVE your new Stardust RH City! WOW ! Perfect with your Moto jacket!
And Minal, I was admiring your goodies, I esp love the ruffle-y coral dress from Anthro.......so gorgeous on you!


----------



## Jaded81

Can I live in your closet? 



pilatesworks said:


> Ben-Amun Multi-Media Necklace.....I got this to help me get used to wearing Silver and Gold jewelry together !
> I love this piece because it can be dressed up when the chain is doubled, or worn long for a more casual look:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is one of my collection of Fluxus Burnout Tees....they are SO soft and comfy, I highly recommend them!


----------



## Jaded81

COngrats!




NYCavalier said:


> My Balenciaga Planet "Boobie" Coin purse/Key chain!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on my ciel Bal city


----------



## Jaded81

Lovely purchases!



Bornsocialite26 said:


> The ever tough-ies LC totes, can't get enough of them
> here's citrine, white and my light gris at the back


----------



## Jaded81

Wow what a score! I love the Bal jacket and the bag!!



NYCavalier said:


> I am so excited right now!!!!!!! I just received this gorgeous Bal city from an AMAZING tPFer!!!!!
> 
> Please give a big welcome to..............
> 
> MISS BLACK STARDUST RH CITY!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> W/ my black stardust Bal moto jacket!  (Can you tell I have a thing for sparkly things?!?!)


----------



## Jaded81

Very feminine purchases! It suits you gorgeous!



fieryfashionist said:


> I went to Century 21 a while back (forgot to take pics) with my friend!  I love J Brands and found these great straight leg ones for $80ish.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also found a cool linen blazer by twenty 8 twelve (Sienna Miller's line with her sister haha), orginally $600 down to $100ish!  Ohhh and I have on my new comfy as hell heels (from a brand we all love here)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two of my favorite purchases... the "Drifting By" dress and "Demi-sac" cardi, both from Anthro!  I love me some sparkle haha, but I love that I can wear the cardi with this dress or totally dress it down with jeans and a tee.  I might actually wear this (dress+cardi) with my pale gold glitter NPs for on occasion I have coming up.


----------



## Gerry

^^^ How REALLY pretty. Is the color beige or nude?...I know,very similar. Both pieces are gorgeous.


----------



## airborne

welcome...oh yeah...i have a 14kt gold bracelet just like your necklace w/ euro coins hanging from it...



pilatesworks said:


> Thanks airborne and purseinsanity!
> NYcav, I LOVE your new Stardust RH City! WOW ! Perfect with your Moto jacket!
> And Minal, I was admiring your goodies, I esp love the ruffle-y coral dress from Anthro.......so gorgeous on you!


----------



## fieryfashionist

A few cheap thrills/sale finds (sorry for the crappy pics... it's my phones fault)! 

This is actually a belated bday present from my friend... she went to the south of france and apparently, she said this is what all of the women wear over there (like the TB/Lanvin of NYC haha). :-p





I love Betsey Johnson jewelry... so whimsical and fun!  Found these earrings at the outlet!





A cute headband from Off Saks!





Two dresses (like $38 each!) from MaxStudio:


----------



## pilatesworks

Minal, you find the best stuff! 
Those flatss are adorable!
I had commented on your Anthro dress late last night, I remembered it as more coral, but see now in the photo it is more of a cream color? I love it with the sparkly cardi! That dress is hands down one of my favorites!


----------



## fieryfashionist

*NYC *- What a beautiful City!   Ohhh and the "boobie" looks fab on your Ciel City!! 

Aww, thanks so much, *Cari*, *Kewave* (ohhh yes, I LOVE those flats!), *airborne*, *forchanel*, *j**av821*, *peachbaby*, *djrr*, *purse*, *Leslie* and* Ai*!   

*Born/Kat*, love the LC totes! 

*Leslie*, that necklace looks fabulous on you!! 

*Gerry*, I'd describe the color as blush nude with more beige to very slight pink undertones!  Whatever it is haha, I adore it ... and thank you!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Aww, thanks *Leslie*... right back at you!   You always pick the nicest things!   Yeah, it's hard to describe the color haha... it's a very pale blush tone, with more beige but also slight pink undertones to it... I think it might be a hard color to wear if you're super pale, but clearly, I don't have that problem haha.   Ohhhh, thank you... I can't wait to wear that outfit for an upcoming occasion!! 




pilatesworks said:


> Minal, you find the best stuff!
> Those flatss are adorable!
> I had commented on your Anthro dress late last night, I remembered it as more coral, but see now in the photo it is more of a cream color? I love it with the sparkly cardi! That dress is hands down one of my favorites!


----------



## pilatesworks

Thanks Minal ! 
I always look forward to seeing you here!


----------



## Miss Luana

Here's my contribution... I could not decide on which Hervé Léger dresses to buy, so I ended getting both. I know they are both black, but I really feel the strapless one is different from the other one... 

Sorry for the yellow tone, I guess my camera is no good


----------



## Miss Luana

ig1s said:


> my other  besides chanel...



Love the giant silver hardware! Thata my fav Bal bag. You are one lucky lady !


----------



## ranny

I got her because .....wait for chanel caviar purple looooong time


----------



## gnourtmat

NYCavalier said:


> I am so excited right now!!!!!!! I just received this gorgeous Bal city from an AMAZING tPFer!!!!!
> 
> Please give a big welcome to..............
> 
> MISS BLACK STARDUST RH CITY!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> W/ my black stardust Bal moto jacket!  (Can you tell I have a thing for sparkly things?!?!)



love love love it!


----------



## Pursepushin

As revealed in my Chanel fashion reveal last week, the CL Very Vive Prive.


----------



## pws22

Been contemplating in getting this Mahina XL or the GST for a long long time. 

I am really glad that i went for the Mahina as GST is too small for me.. and i had so much fun taking it with me for my birthday shopping trip 
















LOVE IT!!


----------



## forchanel

everyone has gorgeous purchases! congrats!


----------



## dannkat

09 LE Lilac First






10 Sorbet CP


----------



## Cari284

*pilatesworks*, you look gorgeous! I still can't believe that you're 50.. And oh yes, the necklace is gorgeous too!

*Minal*, those ballet flats are super super cute! What's the brand? You always find the most stunning things!

*Miss Luana*, those HL dresses are stunning! You can never have too many black dresses! Congrats!

*ranny*, gahh it's absolutely stunning! Congratulations to you! I love love love the colour!

*Pursepushin*, those CL looks gorgeous on you! I love the black with the red, congratulations!

*pws22*, it looks gorgeous on you! I love that soft soft skin, congrats! And happy birthday as well!

*dannkat*, such a pretty bag, congratulations! And that coin purse is super super cute!


----------



## eye4cc

lovely colors , bornsocialite26! i love bright colors,too! i'm fascinated with the neon green! nice buy!


----------



## PANda_USC

Came back from Taiwan and Japan. My dad presented me with a Mikimoto pearl necklace that comes with a detachable diamond bow pendant!! So cute!! Thanks dad!


----------



## tresorchic

I was considering to purchase a mini flap or WOC but during my trip to Neiman, I found this Tory Burch instead!
For the fraction of the price, it is a shoulder bag, a clutch and a messenger bag!


----------



## Jaded81

You should probably post this in the non-Chanel purchases thread


----------



## nymifashion

I have a friend that has a similar one, it's really the same style just no strap, and she uses it all the time.  It's really very functional and you can't beat the price.


----------



## Bevyofpurses

Cute! Yeah post it in the non Chanel indulgences thread


----------



## mojo

I agree - very nice!


----------



## Cari284

*tresorchic*, congratulations!


----------



## Jaded81

That is so sweet of your dad! Ahhh pearls pearl pearls! I love them!



PANda_USC said:


> Came back from Taiwan and Japan. My dad presented me with a Mikimoto pearl necklace that comes with a detachable diamond bow pendant!! So cute!! Thanks dad!


----------



## Jaded81

Congrats! If I were to stray from Chanel, it would be in the Balenciaga direction!



dannkat said:


> 09 LE Lilac First
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10 Sorbet CP


----------



## Jaded81

You look very chic! Happy belated birthday!



pws22 said:


> Been contemplating in getting this Mahina XL or the GST for a long long time.
> 
> I am really glad that i went for the Mahina as GST is too small for me.. and i had so much fun taking it with me for my birthday shopping trip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE IT!!


----------



## Jaded81

Stunning! Plus your nail polish is such a fun colour!!!



Pursepushin said:


> As revealed in my Chanel fashion reveal last week, the CL Very Vive Prive.


----------



## Jaded81

I know exactly what you mean about purple! I have almost given up!!! Congrats!



ranny said:


> I got her because .....wait for chanel caviar purple looooong time


----------



## Jaded81

You can never go wrong or have too many LBDs! Congrats!



Miss Luana said:


> Here's my contribution... I could not decide on which Hervé Léger dresses to buy, so I ended getting both. I know they are both black, but I really feel the strapless one is different from the other one...
> 
> Sorry for the yellow tone, I guess my camera is no good


----------



## sbelle

*pws22*--you look great with your new Mahina!  I used to think that the XL was too big, but you are rocking carrying it!!


----------



## sbelle

tresorchic--love your Tory Burch bag!  I love that it can be a clutch or a shoulder bag!


----------



## sbelle

*ranny*  -- Really gorgeous!!!


----------



## Smoothoprter

Love the cardi.  I have one similar purchased from WHBM.  



fieryfashionist said:


> Two of my favorite purchases... the "Drifting By" dress and "Demi-sac" cardi, both from Anthro! I love me some sparkle haha, but I love that I can wear the cardi with this dress or totally dress it down with jeans and a tee. I might actually wear this (dress+cardi) with my pale gold glitter NPs for on occasion I have coming up.


----------



## Luccibag

ranny said:


> I got her because .....wait for chanel caviar purple looooong time


 
Ranny,congrats!!  Your purple Kelly is GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## PANda_USC

*A*, thank you babester!!!

My tiny, tiny Hermes purchase! Violet Gator Mini Mini Jige! I love the colorrrr


----------



## Bevyofpurses

Omg love it panda! The h, the color, the skin, it's a beautiful clutch! Is that croco skin? Congrats p!


----------



## Pursepushin

No Hermes purchase is considered "tiny," so let's just get that out there right now. Lovely color - I'm a purple freak!




PANda_USC said:


> *A*, thank you babester!!!
> 
> My tiny, tiny Hermes purchase! Violet Gator Mini Mini Jige! I love the colorrrr


----------



## Smoothoprter

GORGEOUS!



PANda_USC said:


> *A*, thank you babester!!!
> 
> My tiny, tiny Hermes purchase! Violet Gator Mini Mini Jige! I love the colorrrr


----------



## Cari284

PANda_USC said:


> *A*, thank you babester!!!
> 
> My tiny, tiny Hermes purchase! Violet Gator Mini Mini Jige! I love the colorrrr



Gaaahh  It's absolutely gorgeous  I love love love the *colour*! My oh my, I love your purchases!


----------



## PANda_USC

*bevy*, it's alligator! ^_^. I loveee exotics and purplessss so this was a no brainer for me, eheheh. 

*pursepushin*, I ruv purple too!

*Mon*, thank you hun!!!!

*cari*, thank you so much sweety! Hope you had fun in Prague! I was there two years ago, meow!


----------



## puglypie

PANda_USC said:


> *A*, thank you babester!!!
> 
> My tiny, tiny Hermes purchase! Violet Gator Mini Mini Jige! I love the colorrrr



Super super gorgeous....the color is amazing!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG, i can't say enough how much i love it, and the H thing is not helping me here  
*drool*


----------



## djrr

PANda_USC said:


> *A*, thank you babester!!!
> 
> My tiny, tiny Hermes purchase! Violet Gator Mini Mini Jige! I love the colorrrr


*
panda 'G'* i love this one!! *purple + gator* = *TDF*. you really have some amazing H accessories/clutches. 
you're making me looking at mini jige too...i may have to add some to my wishlist... bad bad bad!

PS. please do some mod pics for this one! i would love to see it!! also, is it roomy?


----------



## Pursepushin

OK, what's with the message at the top? Is this Vlad and Megs way of saying APRIL FOOL'S?!


----------



## djrr

^yes... i think it is


----------



## puglypie

you guys made me feel sooooo much better when you said the msg at the top is a prank!! i must admit it was a really good one, though i was worried, really worried  but now it's all made sense .. i can smile again .. hehehe  
(i completely forgot it's aprils fool today..but really?? yard gnomes?? instead of bags?? ieieie )


----------



## djrr

^ haha, you're not alone. i was a little shock for like 2 seconds but i quickly realized that it's april fools.


----------



## Bevyofpurses

Lol yard gnomes!! I love it!


----------



## PANda_USC

I told my dbf about the garden gnomes thing and he started laughing because his nickname for me is "gnomes". He told me the purse forum mods are gonna *harvest my organs*!!! >_<

*puglypie*, thank you thank you so much!!! ^_^! :: wipes your drool up::

*djrr A*, thank you hunnie boo! I would definitely advise you to get a jige(but the non-mini mini size). This thing is tiny for $8K!!! It's about 5" x 7.5", O_O. I think I can only fit my phone, some cards, and a very slim camera...have you seen the black medor?! So prettyyy and way more spacious..next on my shopping list!


----------



## djrr

PANda_USC said:


> *djrr A*, thank you hunnie boo! I would definitely advise you to get a jige(but the non-mini mini size). This thing is tiny for $8K!!! It's about 5" x 7.5", O_O. I think I can only fit my phone, some cards, and a very slim camera...have you seen the black medor?! So prettyyy and way more spacious..next on my shopping list!



Yup, i saw that, it has a CDC feel to it, i think it looks really chic and modern. It's definitely your style!! So the mini-mini jige is like a long wallet, yeah... if i ever get it, i doubt i can get it in gator or croc since it's so expensive, but it looks so pretty though!! Ahh... maybe in my dreams lol.


----------



## Pursepushin

/\ Now I remember, they do this every April 1st.


----------



## puglypie

haha...i'll remember this april's fool trick for next year


----------



## sbelle

Panda-- Oh my goodness - such a beauty!  Congratulations!!


----------



## NYCavalier

Here are two small indulgences... TOM'S! They are soo comfortable and the whole company is great. I love their business model and I seem to be always wearing them... 

New Blue Canvas





New White Glitters






My addiction is starting to show.... At least they are wayyyyyy cheaper than my purse habbit  Sorry for the iPhone pics!


----------



## Bornsocialite26

NYCavalier said:


> Here are two small indulgences... TOM'S! They are soo comfortable and the whole company is great. I love their business model and I seem to be always wearing them...
> 
> New Blue Canvas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New White Glitters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My addiction is starting to show.... At least they are wayyyyyy cheaper than my purse habbit  Sorry for the iPhone pics!


oh wow! Im all set to get my first Toms and its that white gliterry!
Perfect for shorts
question? do they run true to size?
TIA babe!


----------



## Cari284

PANda_USC said:


> *bevy*, it's alligator! ^_^. I loveee exotics and purplessss so this was a no brainer for me, eheheh.
> 
> *pursepushin*, I ruv purple too!
> 
> *Mon*, thank you hun!!!!
> 
> *cari*, thank you so much sweety! Hope you had fun in Prague! I was there two years ago, meow!



Yes, we had a wonderful time  So nice to see the sun and feel the warm weather again! I actually met some girls who came from California and studied in San Fransisco! Then I thought of you  

You're killing me with your purchases, they are *STUNNING*!


*NYCavalier*, congratulations on the shoes! I've actually never tried them, perhaps I should


----------



## Cari284

I bought this cute little thing as a souvenir from my trip to Prague  I just couldn't resist!


----------



## sbelle

*Cari284*--How could you resist?  A total cutie!!


----------



## sbelle

NYCavalier said:


> Here are two small indulgences... TOM'S! They are soo comfortable and the whole company is great. I love their business model and I seem to be always wearing them...


 
*NYCavalier*-- I have been looking at Tom's in catalogs for awhile now!  I love your collection!!


----------



## airborne

cuuuute!!





Cari284 said:


> I bought this cute little thing as a souvenir from my trip to Prague  I just couldn't resist!


----------



## Cari284

sbelle said:


> *Cari284*--How could you resist?  A total cutie!!





airborne said:


> cuuuute!!



Haha thank you so much


----------



## NYCavalier

Bornsocialite26 said:


> oh wow! Im all set to get my first Toms and its that white gliterry!
> Perfect for shorts
> question? do they run true to size?
> TIA babe!



Yes, they run TTS. SOOO comfortable!! 



Cari284 said:


> *NYCavalier*, congratulations on the shoes! I've actually never tried them, perhaps I should



Ohhh Cari they are heaven! 



sbelle said:


> *NYCavalier*-- I have been looking at Tom's in catalogs for awhile now!  I love your collection!!



Thanks so much! You should definitely break down and get a pair!


*To everyone *: In case you did not know, when you purchase a pair of tom's shoes, you are giving a pair away to a child that needs shoes; 1 for 1.Use the promo code "SHARETOMS" for $5 off!!.... (They give that code to everyone after you checkout to pass the message along!)


----------



## kewave

Here's mine. Have been lusting for this Prada Crocs Heels for ages, kept putting it off as my head told me the heels were too high for my likings. I gave in to my heart in the end.....


----------



## Cari284

*kewave*, congratulations! They look stunning on you


----------



## Bevyofpurses

Summer bracelets from Kate spade


----------



## Cari284

*Bevyofpurses*, super super cute, congratulations!


----------



## Bevyofpurses

This reminds me of the Chloe wedges, only these shilou by Steve madden was on sale for $39.00


----------



## Bevyofpurses

Thanks Cari! I like your furla find  my furla handbags needs to be used!


----------



## Cari284

Bevyofpurses said:


> Thanks Cari! I like your furla find  my furla handbags needs to be used!



Thank you 

And those shoes are a great find!


----------



## Bevyofpurses

I know! I took a pic of Chloe and Steve though latter are obviously cigarette heeled (and old)


----------



## Bevyofpurses

Correction: the chloes ar older than the steve madden lol


----------



## gnourtmat

Cari284 said:


> I bought this cute little thing as a souvenir from my trip to Prague  I just couldn't resist!



adorable!


----------



## Pursepushin

Where did you find this blue one? I love it!!




Bevyofpurses said:


> Summer bracelets from Kate spade


----------



## Cari284

*gnourtmat*, thank you


----------



## Bevyofpurses

Bloomingdales.com it was on sale!


----------



## Pursepushin

They must have sold out or took it off the site; I tried looking there. Do you have the exact page link? I could try emailing customer service with the item number. Thanks so much.




Bevyofpurses said:


> Bloomingdales.com it was on sale!


----------



## Bevyofpurses

Hi P! I don't have it. But I just emailed Kate spade of availability or at least the item no. if it would help. I'm sure I have it at home. I'm away for the easter weekend but will be back Monday


----------



## Pursepushin

OK, if you could find it at home on Monday, I'd really appreciate it. I emailed katespade.com and bloomies, but not responses yet. Thanks, Hon.





Bevyofpurses said:


> Hi P! I don't have it. But I just emailed Kate spade of availability or at least the item no. if it would help. I'm sure I have it at home. I'm away for the easter weekend but will be back Monday


----------



## PANda_USC

*cari*!! OMG I LOVE IT!!! So cute!!

*bevy*, gorgeous new purchases hun!


----------



## Cari284

PANda_USC said:


> *cari*!! OMG I LOVE IT!!! So cute!!
> 
> *bevy*, gorgeous new purchases hun!



Haha thank you, I actually thought of my Panda when I saw it  My friend bought the same one, but in black


----------



## Jaded81

*Bevyofpurses*: Your heels are TDF and the summer bracelets are so cute and fun! COngrats!


----------



## Jaded81

I'm glad you finally caved because it looks amazing on you!!



kewave said:


> Here's mine. Have been lusting for this Prada Crocs Heels for ages, kept putting it off as my head told me the heels were too high for my likings. I gave in to my heart in the end.....


----------



## Jaded81

That is sooo cute!!! Congrats!



Cari284 said:


> I bought this cute little thing as a souvenir from my trip to Prague  I just couldn't resist!


----------



## Jaded81

They look really comfy!! Congrats!



NYCavalier said:


> Here are two small indulgences... TOM'S! They are soo comfortable and the whole company is great. I love their business model and I seem to be always wearing them...
> 
> New Blue Canvas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New White Glitters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My addiction is starting to show.... At least they are wayyyyyy cheaper than my purse habbit  Sorry for the iPhone pics!


----------



## Jaded81

That is so delicious!!! I love it Panda!! Gawwwdd if only I can afford one!



sbelle said:


> Panda-- Oh my goodness - such a beauty!  Congratulations!!


----------



## NYCavalier

AHHH I have been waiting soooo long for this one... She just arrived!!! Just released April 1st exclusively at Bal LA and Bal Las Vegas!

*Limited Edition Lime Green City GGH!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Pursepushin

Re the Hermes mini jige clutch, here's one in red at 1/2 price; they have one in pink lizard which is even less: http://portero.com/hermes-braise-niloticus-crocodile-mini-jige-clutch.html





Jaded81 said:


> That is so delicious!!! I love it Panda!! Gawwwdd if only I can afford one!


----------



## Pursepushin

Wow, that is so close to the Apple Green from years past, which I have. *Congratulations!!* Love B bags, have about 10 of them but they don't get worn as much as my more structured bags. So many bags and not enough "events" to wear them to.




NYCavalier said:


> AHHH I have been waiting soooo long for this one... She just arrived!!! Just released April 1st exclusively at Bal LA and Bal Las Vegas!
> 
> *Limited Edition Lime Green City GGH!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Cari284

*NYCavalier*, wooooow  That bag is absolutely amazing! It's goooorgeous! Congratulations to you!


----------



## Jaded81

Congrats! She's def a head turner!!



NYCavalier said:


> AHHH I have been waiting soooo long for this one... She just arrived!!! Just released April 1st exclusively at Bal LA and Bal Las Vegas!
> 
> *Limited Edition Lime Green City GGH!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Jaded81

Thanks for letting me know dear! The thing is..... it is only the purple that I want!!!!!



Pursepushin said:


> Re the Hermes mini jige clutch, here's one in red at 1/2 price; they have one in pink lizard which is even less: http://portero.com/hermes-braise-niloticus-crocodile-mini-jige-clutch.html


----------



## djrr

NYCavalier said:


> AHHH I have been waiting soooo long for this one... She just arrived!!! Just released April 1st exclusively at Bal LA and Bal Las Vegas!
> 
> *Limited Edition Lime Green City GGH!!!!!!!!!!!!*



oh wow, congrats!!! the color looks amazing! esp. with GGH! i just got my first black bal bag today, yay!


----------



## djrr

Pursepushin said:


> Re the Hermes mini jige clutch, here's one in red at 1/2 price; they have one in pink lizard which is even less: http://portero.com/hermes-braise-niloticus-crocodile-mini-jige-clutch.html



i saw this one too the other day as i was searching for mini jige! but still... a little too expensive for me right now. 
although this red looks as stunning as the purple which *panda* got.


----------



## sbelle

*NYCavalier*--beautiful green city bag!  Congratulations!!


----------



## *ilovebrad*

very pretty!




NYCavalier said:


> AHHH I have been waiting soooo long for this one... She just arrived!!! Just released April 1st exclusively at Bal LA and Bal Las Vegas!
> 
> *Limited Edition Lime Green City GGH!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## airborne

love this color! wow congrats!





NYCavalier said:


> AHHH I have been waiting soooo long for this one... She just arrived!!! Just released April 1st exclusively at Bal LA and Bal Las Vegas!
> 
> *Limited Edition Lime Green City GGH!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Luccibag

Hermes 23cm Lizard Constance.  Classic!  Reminds me so much of a Chanel classic flap with the back pocket and strap that can be used double or single!


----------



## sbelle

*Luccibag*--  gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## *ilovebrad*

beautiful!



Luccibag said:


> Hermes 23cm Lizard Constance. Classic! Reminds me so much of a Chanel classic flap with the back pocket and strap that can be used double or single!


----------



## Jaded81

Wow, beautiful!! I saw the tan coloured one the other day and fell in love!!! 



Luccibag said:


> Hermes 23cm Lizard Constance.  Classic!  Reminds me so much of a Chanel classic flap with the back pocket and strap that can be used double or single!


----------



## djrr

*Luccibag* love your constance! it's gorgeous!


----------



## djrr

here's my new love - black RGGH city!


----------



## purse-nality

^woohoo! i luv black balens! umm, that's rose gold? looks silverish on my screen.


----------



## fieryfashionist

So behind! 

*Miss Luana* - Beautiful HLs... you can't go wrong there (black x2)!

*ranny* - Love your raisin Kelly! 
*
Pursepushin *- I love VPs!!  Congrats!!

*pws22* - You look beautiful with the Mahina!  Happy Belated Birthday! 

*dannkat* - Ohhh, such pretty colors in both your First and coin purse!!!  Your coin purse feeds the need for something Sorbet in my life haha.

*Cari*, thanks so much!!  Actually, my friend got those for me from the south of france (apparently they're all the rage there haha) and I don't see anything but "Exquily" written inside, so I guess that's the brand haha (never heard of it).  I'm sorry I don't know more about them!   I love your cute lil pouch... what an adorable souvenir!

*Panda/G*, those pearls are absolutely stunning (that bow, ahh)!!   The mini jige is so cute... your favorite color + an exotic = heaven for you :-p... and the size fits you perfectly, too (cuz you have a petite physique)!  
*
tresorchic* - What a versatile bag... it looks great on you!!

Thanks so much, *Mon*!  I bet your cardi is beautiful!

*NYC* - Comfy shoes and what a great collection you have!!  I love the LE Bal... so pretty!!  Reminds me of Apple Green but a lil lighter... it's awesome with GGH! 

*kewave *- Phew, they look amazing on you!!!  It's a good thing you decided to get them!!

*Bevy* - Ohhhh, I love Kate Spade!  Your bracelets are so cute and those wedges are fab (what a deal, too)!

*Luccibag *- The Constance is such a classy bag... it really is classic flap-esque!  Congrats!!

*djrr* - Ohhhhh, I haven't seen rose gold IRL, it looks interesting... very unique!  I LOVE black Bals (I've been putting off getting one for a while haha, but I may need to soon)!!


----------



## *ilovebrad*

gorgeous!




djrr said:


> here's my new love - black RGGH city!


----------



## djrr

purse-nality said:


> ^woohoo! i luv black balens! umm, that's rose gold? looks silverish on my screen.



yup, that's rose gold, it looks rg on my screen though! 

*fieryfashionist* thanks! i dunno why it took me so long to get a black bal either. but i'm glad i waited otherwise i wouldn't be able to get this hw!!

**ilovebrad** thanks!!


----------



## purse-nality

^lol! me too! every time i THINK i'm ready, a chanel gets in the way!!! 

mind posting an outdoor pic? is it like copper?


----------



## djrr

*purse-nailty * lol, that's so true!! are you considering getting one? yeah, i think it looks kinda like copper, i'll try to take a pic of it tmr under the sunlight.


----------



## purse-nality

djrr said:


> *purse-nailty * lol, that's so true!! _*are you considering getting one?*_ yeah, i think it looks kinda like copper, i'll try to take a pic of it tmr under the sunlight.



yeah, been a while, passing up for almost 2yrs now... feels more like forever! 

luv GGH for its vintage feel, but RG might be a consideration... will see! thanks!


----------



## fieryfashionist

I have lots to post!  Some I forgot to post before but a lot is new/newish! 

Two INC tunics I picked up at Macy's!  I feel like I need to take a tropical vacation or something haha, but what can I say, I just love color! 









The mall near my house doesn't have a lot to tempt me (which is good haha, cuz I have to travel to shop when I'm not in the city), but I always wander into H&M!

I found two cute scarves!





I also found these cute watercolor-esque tops (half off!) at NY&Co.









Banana had a sale too and I found a pretty gold/turquoise ring and another scarf (I love the black/navy/white/hot pink in it)!









I loooove this Anthro Plaza cardi... the cream is actually sold out, but I found it below retail and brand new on ebay!  I have the black one coming to me too!


----------



## fieryfashionist

I went to the Nanette Lepore boutique last week for F&F (20% off full priced items)... not the best sale, cuz most of the stuff I have is at least 40 off haha, but I realllllly wanted a few Oonagh pieces and these aren't on sale anywhere... Oonagh is her comfy lower priced line.   I bought two tunics!  I see another one (or two) in my future haha. :-p

This one makes me feel like a candy cane haha... I love it though!





This one has grey stripes and a cute hood... I think I might live in it!





I actually got this a while back at NM... the color is so pretty... a bright coral pink... and Anorak's are so useful!  It's by Ali Ro!





When I was in Macy's there's no way I'd bypass Mac haha... and the new pearlglide liners and sticks sorta killed me!  Ohhh and the marker lipstains are genius... I wore the pink one the other day and it looked great and lasted forever with NO fading whatsoever! 





I blame Meggy (saw her pics a while back here!) and my insatiable love for all things pink and sparkly... but really, the colors are (almost!) as beautiful as the packaging haha... some Tarina Tarintino makeup!









Lastly, one of my very favorite bag purchases, possibly ever!!  I love, love saturated Bal colors, and adore pink, but had and sold two before finding my "perfect" pink recently!! '08 Amethyst... I carried it today actually and wore my Plaza cardi (I'm in a dressing room haha).


----------



## purse-nality

^good lawd, *minal*... have you ever came home w/ just 1 item? EVER?! lol! i wanna go shopping w/ ya! will be delighted to carry shopping bags for you! haha!



oh, ps... still haven't gotten the frye's. can't decide what size! :shame:


----------



## fieryfashionist

^Haha, I have!!   Most of that stuff is from separate "mini" trips (H&M + NY&Co. + BR), Macy's = another, the NL boutique, Sephora, Ebay (not a trip haha, more like a click of the button and straight to you mail box) and so on!   I definitely couldn't carry all of the above at once haha... not happening (but hell, that would certainly minimize the time I'd need to spend on arm curls in the gym)!  

Ohhhhhh really?   Hmmm.   See, I dunno... I like to wear mine with socks so I went with the 8.  I've heard they run large, but I really think they run more TTS (maybe a tiny bit large)... I pretty much wear an 8 in all my boots, regardless of the brand!


----------



## bdrmflr

*fieryfashionist*, that Anthro Plaza sweater is TDF! So gorgeous .


----------



## Cari284

*Luccibag*, that Constance lizard is gorgeous, congratulations to you!

*djrr*, that B bag is absolutely gorgeous  I love that rose gold hardware! I've never seen it before! Congratulations!

*Minal*, thank you for the info sweetie  Your purchases are absolutely gorgeous, they amaze me everytime! That pink B bag is absolutely stunning, congratulations to you


----------



## valnsw

djrr said:


> here's my new love - black RGGH city!


 

Ooh that's such a gorgeous black you have there!


----------



## valnsw

*Minal* Love your Amenthyst! Congrats on getting the perfect pink.

I have not gone down the pinky road yet, probably some time later.


----------



## Pursepushin

*Minal*, oh my gawd, woman.......you are after my own heart! Thank goodness, now I do not feel one bit guilty for all my luxury pleasures!! Such great finds....thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## fieryfashionist

*bdrmflr* - Hi!  Thank you so much!!  I have the black on the way to me as well... I seriously adore it!  Ridiculously enough, I am even considering it in heather grey haha. 

Aww, thanks so much, *Cari!*!   I'm sorry I don't have more info, but hopefully you can find them (or something similar OR possibly better)! 

*valnsw* - Thank you so much!!   I hope you find the perfect pink for you too!  I'm a huge pink lover, but I actually sold Bubblegum Twiggy a while back, because it just didn't work for me... weird haha, but what can I say!  I have a few pink flaps I adore and this City is definitely right up there... I predict I'll get a ton of use out of it.  I'm even considering another pinky colored Bal (Sorbet)! 
*
Pursepushin* - Hey girl!  Haha, you're so funny, thank you!!   I always love your purchases... your recent thread was simply amazing!!   You wear each and every bag beautifully and I see that you love color too (I'm a huge lover of colorful pieces, whether they be clothing items or accessories)!


----------



## Angel1988

My new ballerina's (satin). They're Fornarina and I think the print is inspired by a peacock.


----------



## Cari284

*Minal*, no worries  Thank you anyway darling!

*Angel1988*, oh those are so cute. They look great on you! Congratulations!


----------



## Pursepushin

Very cute; where did you get them?




Angel1988 said:


> My new ballerina's (satin). They're Fornarina and I think the print is inspired by a peacock.
> 
> View attachment 1067185
> 
> 
> View attachment 1067186


----------



## djrr

*Angel1988* they're sooo cute!!!

*valnsw* thanks!

*fieryfashionist* your new shirts are lovely and love your mac cosmetics (i love cosmetics!) and that 08 Amethyst is soooo pretty!!! i think i'm falling back in love with bals again.


----------



## *ilovebrad*

nice haul!  very pretty!




fieryfashionist said:


> I have lots to post! Some I forgot to post before but a lot is new/newish!
> 
> Two INC tunics I picked up at Macy's! I feel like I need to take a tropical vacation or something haha, but what can I say, I just love color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The mall near my house doesn't have a lot to tempt me (which is good haha, cuz I have to travel to shop when I'm not in the city), but I always wander into H&M!
> 
> I found two cute scarves!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also found these cute watercolor-esque tops (half off!) at NY&Co.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Banana had a sale too and I found a pretty gold/turquoise ring and another scarf (I love the black/navy/white/hot pink in it)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I loooove this Anthro Plaza cardi... the cream is actually sold out, but I found it below retail and brand new on ebay! I have the black one coming to me too!


----------



## allbrandspls

L, congrats on your H constance....beautiful lizard.
NYcavlier, WOW that green is gorgoeus!!!! Congrats.
djrr, congrats on your beautiful bbag. Another beautiful bag.
Minal......shopping queen, told you i need to live in your closet. Anthro cardigan is beautiful and the whole assembly. Too many nice clothes and makeup. Going to find that cardigan now..love it. What size is yours?
ANgel1988, congrats on your beautiful shoes.


----------



## bcbggirl

i think after going through this thread i need a balenciaga bag!


----------



## shopaholiccat

opps* i went into the dark side.........


----------



## Pursepushin

/\ Oh, you did, you did!


----------



## Bri 333

Nice, very very nice 





shopaholiccat said:


> opps* i went into the dark side.........


----------



## NYCavalier

shopaholiccat said:


> opps* i went into the dark side.........



UMMMMMM.... WOW. WOW is all I can say. *WOW!* Many congrats *shopaholiccat*!!


----------



## jadecee

Gorgeous!!!  Sweet neutral colour.


----------



## fieryfashionist

*Angel1988* - Such cute flats!

*Cari *- You're welcome! 

*djrr* - Thanks so much!!  That's awesome haha... I'm definitely a makeup ho, as you can see!   Ohhhhh, I'm glad!  I love Bals... so easy to carry and less worry free than my Chanel bags for me!  I got some of my first Bals in '06 and cooled off a LOT after realizing there was no way in hell I could grow a Chanel collection and a Bal one simultaneously haha.  I actually have six Bals and hope to add at least five more (I sold at least five but I'm glad, cuz they didn't work for me)... but I'm in no rush to add lots more haha. 

**ilovebrad** - Thanks so much!

Hi *W*!  Haha, you're welcome to, but only if I can have access to yours too!   Aww, thank you!   Yeah, I adore that cardi... the black one has arrived too, yay.  I actually bought both of mine off of ebay brand new and under retail... the cream is sold out online, but here is the link for the black and grey (sadly, I want the grey too haha... how silly!):
http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=

Ohhh and mine are both a small! 

*shopaholiccat* - Such a beauty... you sure did go to the dark side, but it was well worth it!  Congrats!


----------



## Cari284

*shopaholiccat*, gaaah your Birkin is absolutely gorgeous  It's amazing, I love love love the colour of it! Congratulations to you


----------



## kewave

*Minal* - US economy needs you!! Love your haul!

*shopaholiccat* - Beautiful birkin, very nice & classy color!


----------



## allbrandspls

shopaholiccat said:


> opps* i went into the dark side.........


congrats Cat on a gorgeous purchase, love the colour!


----------



## allbrandspls

fieryfashionist said:


> Hi *W*!  Haha, you're welcome to, but only if I can have access to yours too!   Aww, thank you!   Yeah, I adore that cardi... the black one has arrived too, yay.  I actually bought both of mine off of ebay brand new and under retail... the cream is sold out online, but here is the link for the black and grey (sadly, I want the grey too haha... how silly!):
> http://www.anthropologie.com/anthro...true&isProduct=true&isBigImage=&templateType=
> 
> Ohhh and mine are both a small!
> 
> *thanks Minal. Ivory is gorgeous!*


----------



## kewave

More cardi/sweater. Got these super soft cashmere silk ones from Ralph Lauren.


----------



## djrr

fieryfashionist said:


> *djrr* - Thanks so much!!  That's awesome haha... I'm definitely a makeup ho, as you can see!   Ohhhhh, I'm glad!  I love Bals... so easy to carry and less worry free than my Chanel bags for me!  I got some of my first Bals in '06 and cooled off a LOT after realizing there was no way in hell I could grow a Chanel collection and a Bal one simultaneously haha.  I actually have six Bals and hope to add at least five more (I sold at least five but I'm glad, cuz they didn't work for me)... but I'm in no rush to add lots more haha.



me too! it happened to me as well... i used to own about 9 bals but sold some of them cuz some are just too large for me (it was my big bag phase) and now i only have 3, but i'm planning to get another city sometime in the future.


----------



## kuromi

Luccibag said:


> Hermes 23cm Lizard Constance.  Classic!  Reminds me so much of a Chanel classic flap with the back pocket and strap that can be used double or single!



Aww love love this!!! Your avatar is TDF !!!!


----------



## kuromi

kewave said:


> More cardi/sweater. Got these super soft cashmere silk ones from Ralph Lauren.



I love the white and black cardi *kewave*!! so prettyyy!!


----------



## Cari284

*kewave*, those look great  And it looks gorgeous on you, congrats!


----------



## shopaholiccat

Awww thank you for your lovely comments =) I promise i won't abandon chanel =p


----------



## betty_boop

my 1st bal bag..


----------



## Cari284

*betty_boop*, congratulations on your B bag


----------



## NYCavalier

*betty_boop* LOVE your Canard maxi twiggy!!! I love that new style! Congrats!!


----------



## Pursepushin

Oh SO THAT'S what that is; I was confused on the style. Thanks for clarifying.




NYCavalier said:


> *betty_boop* LOVE your Canard maxi twiggy!!! I love that new style! Congrats!!


----------



## PANda_USC

Hermes Jige in Rose Shocking and Hermes Panda Keychain(also bought a brown bear one). I love my panda keychain so much!


----------



## Pursepushin

LOVE these items, wow!!




PANda_USC said:


> Hermes Jige in Rose Shocking and Hermes Panda Keychain(also bought a brown bear one). I love my panda keychain so much!


----------



## Pursepushin

OK, nothing as impressive as Hermes here, but a little shoe fix for the week. Just simple stuff:


















All fit - that's the biggest hurdle in online shoe shopping, huh?! The pumps fit really well and I didn't have to "practice" walk in them, and TTS for Stuart Weitzman. Yay!!


----------



## purseprincess32

Wonderful purchases everyone! *Panda USC* great new purchases!


----------



## pilatesworks

Beautiful shoes, pursepushin! I do not know if I mentioned it before, but your new Yellow Mini is stunning, as is your Strass (sp?) 
I also loved all your pink accessories too! 
I have been away for Easter, so again I just have to post a general message to everyone as this thread zooms by.....y'all have some great finds here! 
Congrats to one and all! 
Panda, just wanted to say your new H is incredibly beautiful, and I love your keychain!


----------



## djrr

PANda_USC said:


> Hermes Jige in Rose Shocking and Hermes Panda Keychain(also bought a brown bear one). I love my panda keychain so much!



*G*, this is so gorgeous! the panda key chain is cute cute cute!! btw, love your avatar.


----------



## dannkat

SS10 Outremer rh city:







Along with other purchases, a 08 Marine Mu.  Glad to find her BN in bal london and not forgetting my fragrance;






close up shot of Marin makeup pouch:





My march/apr indulgence:


----------



## Bornsocialite26

Now this will keep me sane for the meantime...
I need cure for my series of bad lucks....seriously...
Congrats babe







Along with other purchases, a 08 Marine Mu.  Glad to find her BN in bal london and not forgetting my fragrance;






close up shot of Marin makeup pouch:





My march/apr indulgence:






[/QUOTE]


----------



## *ilovebrad*

fab!



PANda_USC said:


> Hermes Jige in Rose Shocking and Hermes Panda Keychain(also bought a brown bear one). I love my panda keychain so much!


----------



## hambisyosa

Good Lawrd ! fabulous !!




Luccibag said:


> Hermes 23cm Lizard Constance. Classic! Reminds me so much of a Chanel classic flap with the back pocket and strap that can be used double or single!


----------



## *ilovebrad*

gorgeous!




shopaholiccat said:


> opps* i went into the dark side.........


----------



## -jjjjjan

new wallet 






love the gold hardware against the grey!


----------



## Smoothoprter

Minal has inspired me (at least for today) to post my JCrew deals.  I bought this chartreuse tee and cluster necklace on final sale + 30% off.  

The tee came to $14 and the necklace $42.


----------



## Pursepushin

Very cute combo, Mon. I've got some goodies on the way to me from J Crew, too. We should just change the name of this thread to 
"Enablers RUs"





Smoothoprter said:


> Minal has inspired me (at least for today) to post my JCrew deals. I bought this chartreuse tee and cluster necklace on final sale + 30% off.
> 
> The tee came to $14 and the necklace $42.


----------



## Cari284

*PANda_USC*, ooohhh that rose shocking is absolutely gorgeous! Congratulations to you Panda  And that keychain is perfection for you! Yaaay 

*Pursepushin*, congratulations on your beautiful shoes! I love the flats!

*dannkat*, ah that blue is absolutely stunning! Such a gorgeous colour! Congratulations to you!

*-jjjjjan*, your new Miu Miu wallet is beautiful! The skin looks so soft and yummy! Congratulations!

*Smoothoprter*, congratulations! Both items are gorgeous!


----------



## PANda_USC

*pursepushin*, thank you hun! And I love your new shoes! The flats are adorable!

*purseprincess*, merci beaucoup dear!

*dannkat*, lovely new color!!

*Leslie*, thank you hun!! And where are your new H purchases hmmm? I've been waiting for them to be posted here! 

*djrr A*, thank you babester!!! :: huggles::

*ilovebrad*, thank yaaa!

*Mon*, that necklace is gorgeous on you!

*cari*, ::muah:: Hiii cari boo sweety pie! Thank you so much!!! And eheheheh, I cant get over your panda purchase!! ^_^


----------



## Pursepushin

Just got this and wanted to share with you:

Gorgeous beaded bracelet by artist Julie Powell (thru artfulhome.com):











It's just breathtaking IRL.


----------



## PANda_USC

*pursepushin*, that bracelet is a work of art!Congrats hun!


----------



## Bri 333

OMG that is so cute!!! Can you post a pic of the brown bear one too? Love the wallet. Girl, your taste is impeccable 




PANda_USC said:


> Hermes Jige in Rose Shocking and Hermes Panda Keychain(also bought a brown bear one). I love my panda keychain so much!


----------



## Bri 333

This is really beautiful. What a fabulous piece. It truly looks like a work of art. 





Pursepushin said:


> Just got this and wanted to share with you:
> 
> Gorgeous beaded bracelet by artist Julie Powell (thru artfulhome.com):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's just breathtaking IRL.


----------



## PANda_USC

*bri333*, thank youu!!!

Here's a pic of my new Hermes brown bear keychain with the sock animal my dbf made me, .


----------



## Cari284

*PANda_USC*, haha you were actually in my mind when I bought it  Your H colours are GORGEOUS! I love them! 

And both the keychain and the stuffed animal is super super cute 


*Pursepushin*, it's absolutely stunning, congratulations!


----------



## Smoothoprter

Beautiful bracelet April.


----------



## Bri 333

This is sooooooo cute!! I love it!!! How much was it?





PANda_USC said:


> *bri333*, thank youu!!!
> 
> Here's a pic of my new Hermes brown bear keychain with the sock animal my dbf made me, .


----------



## PANda_USC

*cari*, merci beaucoup hunnie!

*bri*, thank you! I bought it in Taipei where imported items are more pricey than in the US. It was about $180-$190?


----------



## djrr

*panda* that brown bear key chain is very cute! so is the sock animal your dbf made you, it looks like it's bought from a store!


----------



## Bri 333

I love the sock animal too. Your dbf is so sweet!


----------



## sbelle

*PANda_USC*

Love them both!!


----------



## sbelle

*jjjjjan*--Wow!  I love this wallet!!


----------



## Cari284

I just found the dress that I'm going to wear at my graduation reception 

What do you think?  It's one of my favorite colours! (Excuse my very NOT sunkissed skin, we have had winter here for a very looong time now)







Detail picture:


----------



## JeanGranger

*Panda USC *where did u get this bear keyring? they sold out in australia.
I'd to get one for myself. so adorable


----------



## Jaded81

OMG you look stunning!!!! What brand is it if you don't mind me asking??? I like your skin like that... the sun kissed look is overrated! 



Cari284 said:


> I just found the dress that I'm going to wear at my graduation reception
> 
> What do you think?  It's one of my favorite colours! (Excuse my very NOT sunkissed skin, we have had winter here for a very looong time now)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Detail picture:


----------



## -jjjjjan

OMG *Cari284*, THAT DRESS IS GORGEOUS ON YOU!!


----------



## Jaded81

OMG it is gorgeous!!! Is it from this season???? Might bag one myself!!! (As if I don't have enough black bags )



djrr said:


> here's my new love - black RGGH city!


----------



## Jaded81

Holy Moley!!! Fab Minal!!! You have amazing taste girl!!



fieryfashionist said:


> I went to the Nanette Lepore boutique last week for F&F (20% off full priced items)... not the best sale, cuz most of the stuff I have is at least 40 off haha, but I realllllly wanted a few Oonagh pieces and these aren't on sale anywhere... Oonagh is her comfy lower priced line.   I bought two tunics!  I see another one (or two) in my future haha. :-p
> 
> This one makes me feel like a candy cane haha... I love it though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one has grey stripes and a cute hood... I think I might live in it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually got this a while back at NM... the color is so pretty... a bright coral pink... and Anorak's are so useful!  It's by Ali Ro!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I was in Macy's there's no way I'd bypass Mac haha... and the new pearlglide liners and sticks sorta killed me!  Ohhh and the marker lipstains are genius... I wore the pink one the other day and it looked great and lasted forever with NO fading whatsoever!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I blame Meggy (saw her pics a while back here!) and my insatiable love for all things pink and sparkly... but really, the colors are (almost!) as beautiful as the packaging haha... some Tarina Tarintino makeup!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly, one of my very favorite bag purchases, possibly ever!!  I love, love saturated Bal colors, and adore pink, but had and sold two before finding my "perfect" pink recently!! '08 Amethyst... I carried it today actually and wore my Plaza cardi (I'm in a dressing room haha).


----------



## Jaded81

So pretty! Love the peacock inspired design!




Angel1988 said:


> My new ballerina's (satin). They're Fornarina and I think the print is inspired by a peacock.
> 
> View attachment 1067185
> 
> 
> View attachment 1067186


----------



## Jaded81

That is BEAUTIFUL!!!! What colour is it? 



shopaholiccat said:


> opps* i went into the dark side.........


----------



## Jaded81

You are always so elegant and chic dear!! Congrats!




kewave said:


> More cardi/sweater. Got these super soft cashmere silk ones from Ralph Lauren.


----------



## Jaded81

Congrats girl!



betty_boop said:


> my 1st bal bag..


----------



## Jaded81

I adore your Stuart Weitman heels and the Yellow Box Leopard print flats!!!! Totally my style!



Pursepushin said:


> OK, nothing as impressive as Hermes here, but a little shoe fix for the week. Just simple stuff:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All fit - that's the biggest hurdle in online shoe shopping, huh?! The pumps fit really well and I didn't have to "practice" walk in them, and TTS for Stuart Weitzman. Yay!!


----------



## Jaded81

Wow that blue is esp stunning!!! Congrats on a great haul!!!



dannkat said:


> SS10 Outremer rh city:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Along with other purchases, a 08 Marine Mu.  Glad to find her BN in bal london and not forgetting my fragrance;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> close up shot of Marin makeup pouch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My march/apr indulgence:


----------



## Jaded81

So cute!!




-jjjjjan said:


> new wallet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love the gold hardware against the grey!


----------



## Jaded81

Wow what a great deal for such fab purchases!!!! COngrats!



Smoothoprter said:


> Minal has inspired me (at least for today) to post my JCrew deals.  I bought this chartreuse tee and cluster necklace on final sale + 30% off.
> 
> The tee came to $14 and the necklace $42.


----------



## Jaded81

ITA congrats!!!



Pursepushin said:


> Just got this and wanted to share with you:
> 
> Gorgeous beaded bracelet by artist Julie Powell (thru artfulhome.com):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's just breathtaking IRL.


----------



## Smoothoprter

Cari, I love your blush dress - and I agree with Jaded, the dress with your skin color is a perfect match.


----------



## mojo

Cari284 said:


> I just found the dress that I'm going to wear at my graduation reception
> 
> What do you think?  It's one of my favorite colours! (Excuse my very NOT sunkissed skin, we have had winter here for a very looong time now)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Detail picture:


 

absolutely stunning cari - but then what's new????


----------



## mojo

Pursepushin said:


> Just got this and wanted to share with you:
> 
> Gorgeous beaded bracelet by artist Julie Powell (thru artfulhome.com):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's just breathtaking IRL.


 
you really should pursue a career in styling - you have such a great eye for unusual pieces!!


----------



## mojo

PANda_USC said:


> Hermes Jige in Rose Shocking and Hermes Panda Keychain(also bought a brown bear one). I love my panda keychain so much!


 
so adorable panda!!


----------



## mojo

Pursepushin said:


> OK, nothing as impressive as Hermes here, but a little shoe fix for the week. Just simple stuff:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All fit - that's the biggest hurdle in online shoe shopping, huh?! The pumps fit really well and I didn't have to "practice" walk in them, and TTS for Stuart Weitzman. Yay!!


 
another great haul!  the heels on the pumps still look pretty high though!  are they comfortable??


----------



## mojo

shopaholiccat said:


> opps* i went into the dark side.........


 
boy oh boy, if that's not temptation I don't know what is....

drrrrrrrrrrrrooooooooooooooooolllllllllll


----------



## mojo

fieryfashionist said:


> I went to the Nanette Lepore boutique last week for F&F (20% off full priced items)... not the best sale, cuz most of the stuff I have is at least 40 off haha, but I realllllly wanted a few Oonagh pieces and these aren't on sale anywhere... Oonagh is her comfy lower priced line.  I bought two tunics! I see another one (or two) in my future haha. :-p
> 
> This one makes me feel like a candy cane haha... I love it though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one has grey stripes and a cute hood... I think I might live in it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually got this a while back at NM... the color is so pretty... a bright coral pink... and Anorak's are so useful! It's by Ali Ro!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I was in Macy's there's no way I'd bypass Mac haha... and the new pearlglide liners and sticks sorta killed me! Ohhh and the marker lipstains are genius... I wore the pink one the other day and it looked great and lasted forever with NO fading whatsoever!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I blame Meggy (saw her pics a while back here!) and my insatiable love for all things pink and sparkly... but really, the colors are (almost!) as beautiful as the packaging haha... some Tarina Tarintino makeup!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly, one of my very favorite bag purchases, possibly ever!! I love, love saturated Bal colors, and adore pink, but had and sold two before finding my "perfect" pink recently!! '08 Amethyst... I carried it today actually and wore my Plaza cardi (I'm in a dressing room haha).


 

all unbelievably lovely.....wow!!


----------



## Pursepushin

They are really comfortable; I was very surprised! I can walk in them and they don't hurt. I wear a size 9 and these are TTS. I have found Stuart Weitzman's shoes to pretty much be always TTS. I wouldn't hesitate. $325 at endless.com





mojo said:


> another great haul! the heels on the pumps still look pretty high though! are they comfortable??


----------



## Pursepushin

*NYCavaliar: * Love the blush color on you. Very gorgie!


----------



## Cari284

*Jaded81*, thank you so much sweetie  The brand is named "Lipsy" and you can buy it from Asos.com!

*-jjjjjan, Smoothoprter, mojo,* thank you so much


----------



## PANda_USC

*bri, A, sbelle*, teddeh prime says thank you!

*mai*, I bought the bear at the Hermes boutique in Taipei

*cari*, aww you look like a princess out of a fairytale my cari boo!!!

*minal*, that bal bag's color is absolutely amazing!!!!!!


----------



## Cari284

*PANda_USC*, thank you sweetie, you're so kind


----------



## Lindsay_Levin

mojo said:


> absolutely stunning cari - but then what's new????



!!!!!!!!   Where did you buy it??? I'm crazy about that color too!!!


----------



## Bri 333

Love this jacket!! Very chic indeed. BTW, you look great with no makeup on. Doesn't look like you need makeup at all.







bulletproofsoul said:


> In the previous thread I posted my new Metallic Dust Rick Owens jacket and here are the modeling pics (please excuse the lack of makeup and gross hair, I just woke up!):


----------



## erinrose

*Panda* I absolutely love your new H items! The panda bears are so cute and lovely and the stuffed animal is adorable!

*Pursepushin* Congrats to you! The shoes are so gorgeous and feminine and the bracelets are too!

*dannkat* Blue is my favorite color and this one is so stunning and rich!

*jjjjjan* Congrats on your new wallet, the leather looks so yummy!

*Smoothoprter* They are sunning!!

*Cari* My dear you look so beautiful, the color is amazing! And don´t worry about not having a tan, no one is more pale then me after this winter


----------



## erinrose

*djrr* Gorgeous balenciaga!! Congrats!

*fieryfashionist* I love your new clothing and your balenciaga looks so dreamy! You look amazing with it!

*shopaholiccat* The color of that birkin is stunning! Congrats!


----------



## *ilovebrad*

i love it! so feminine and very pretty!




Cari284 said:


> I just found the dress that I'm going to wear at my graduation reception
> 
> What do you think?  It's one of my favorite colours! (Excuse my very NOT sunkissed skin, we have had winter here for a very looong time now)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Detail picture:


----------



## *ilovebrad*

so stylish!




Pursepushin said:


> Just got this and wanted to share with you:
> 
> Gorgeous beaded bracelet by artist Julie Powell (thru artfulhome.com):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's just breathtaking IRL.


----------



## sbelle

I  got this a few weeks ago, but have been afraid to take it out until I know it won't snow anymore.  Since it snowed last week, I think I am going to wait until May 

Bottega Veneta Intreccio Nuvolato / Caimano


----------



## mojo

Pursepushin said:


> They are really comfortable; I was very surprised! I can walk in them and they don't hurt. I wear a size 9 and these are TTS. I have found Stuart Weitzman's shoes to pretty much be always TTS. I wouldn't hesitate. $325 at endless.com


 
thanks for the tip!  I've been lusting after the stunning CLs that the ladies here have been posting but I have wide feet and don't usually wear very high heels so I've been hesitating about getting any - last thing I want is to spend so much money on a pair of shoes that cripple me!!  but they are soooooo pretty.......


----------



## mojo

PANda_USC said:


> *A*, thank you babester!!!
> 
> My tiny, tiny Hermes purchase! Violet Gator Mini Mini Jige! I love the colorrrr


 
Panda!!!  I keep returning to this pic!!!!!!  

Err.....any tips on how I can get my hands on one???


----------



## allbrandspls

betty_boop said:


> my 1st bal bag..


congrats on your first.Beautiful!



PANda_USC said:


> Hermes Jige in Rose Shocking and Hermes Panda Keychain(also bought a brown bear one). I love my panda keychain so much!


congrats on your keychain and clutch. Love the colour. And very cute sock bear your bf made you.



Pursepushin said:


> OK, nothing as impressive as Hermes here, but a little shoe fix for the week. Just simple stuff:
> 
> All fit - that's the biggest hurdle in online shoe shopping, huh?! The pumps fit really well and I didn't have to "practice" walk in them, and TTS for Stuart Weitzman. Yay!!


congrats on all your shoes galore.



dannkat said:


> Along with other purchases, a 08 Marine Mu. Glad to find her BN in bal london and not forgetting my fragrance;
> close up shot of Marin makeup pouch:
> 
> 
> My march/apr indulgence:


congrats on your beautiful outremer bbag and makeup bag. Love them.


-jjjjjan said:


> new wallet
> 
> 
> love the gold hardware against the grey!


Love teh colour of this, congrats.


Smoothoprter said:


> Minal has inspired me (at least for today) to post my JCrew deals. I bought this chartreuse tee and cluster necklace on final sale + 30% off.
> 
> The tee came to $14 and the necklace $42.


Great bargain Mon, looks both lovely on you.



Pursepushin said:


> Just got this and wanted to share with you:
> 
> Gorgeous beaded bracelet by artist Julie Powell (thru artfulhome.com):
> 
> 
> It's just breathtaking IRL.


congrats on your turquoise beaded bracelet, very striking.




Cari284 said:


> I just found the dress that I'm going to wear at my graduation reception
> 
> What do you think?  It's one of my favorite colours! (Excuse my very NOT sunkissed skin, we have had winter here for a very looong time now)


congrats on a gorgeous dress. Looks great on you. I'm also into the colour at the moment. 



sbelle said:


> I got this a few weeks ago, but have been afraid to take it out until I know it won't snow anymore. Since it snowed last week, I think I am going to wait until May
> 
> Bottega Veneta Intreccio Nuvolato / Caimano


congrats on fab bag...wait until snows gone.


----------



## kori_c

This month,just got New lady dior... it is hit in thailand now


----------



## djrr

Jaded81 said:


> OMG it is gorgeous!!! Is it from this season???? Might bag one myself!!! (As if I don't have enough black bags )



yeah, it's new for this season, you should totally get it!! i didn't think twice when i first saw it... one can never have enough black bags! 



erinrose said:


> *djrr* Gorgeous balenciaga!! Congrats!



thank you!


----------



## djrr

*sbelle* i love this BV! it's perfect for summer!

*Cari284 *you look so pretty in that dress!


----------



## Bornsocialite26

Cari,
Well I think that's it that blush dress is so so "you"
it also reminds me of my graduatin dress... um way way back teeeheeee..(2003) oh the single days...
anyhoo... you look so lovely in it sweetie, I just hope you curl your hair too.
Congrats on your graduation!!! hugs!
Kat


----------



## Cari284

*Lindsay_Levin*, thank you so much  I bought it from Asos.com

*erinrose*, thank you so much sweetie 

**ilovebrad**, allbrandspls, djrr, thank you!

*stele*, what a great spring/summer bag  Congratulations to you!

*kori_c*, your Lady Dior is stunning. Congratulations!

*Bornsocialite26*, thank you so much! You're so sweet  Haha well it looks like you just graduated last year anyway  Yes, I think I'm going to curl my hair as well


----------



## Pursepushin

UP to retail therapy again. This time J Crew sweater, shorts and necklace; Anthro top.









Vera Wang sandal - love these!


----------



## erinrose

*Pursepushin* You look lovely with your new purchases


----------



## allbrandspls

kori_c said:


> This month,just got New lady dior... it is hit in thailand now


congrats on your dior bag. Cute pup.



Pursepushin said:


> UP to retail therapy again. This time J Crew sweater, shorts and necklace; Anthro top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vera Wang sandal - love these!


Love the new outfit especially the vera wang shoes. Beautiful!


----------



## NYCavalier

*Pursepushin* You always look so good and so well put together! I would love to step inside your closet!!!

Here is my little non-Chanel purchase:

Balenciaga Sorbet iPhone Case!


----------



## Cari284

*Pursepushin*, you look gorgeous! I love that necklace  And you have great legs!

*NYCavalier*, oh that iPhone case is super cute  I want one as well! Congratulations to you!


----------



## Pursepushin

This is adorable! Love the color





NYCavalier said:


> *Pursepushin* You always look so good and so well put together! I would love to step inside your closet!!!  *Thanks, sweetie. It's a disaster!*
> Here is my little non-Chanel purchase:
> 
> Balenciaga Sorbet iPhone Case!


----------



## pilatesworks

A tiny step over to the Dark Side.....:devil:

Hermes Brown Croc GHW CDC :


----------



## Tartine

Oh I love those sandals! You have such great taste *Pursepushin* 




Pursepushin said:


> UP to retail therapy again. This time J Crew sweater, shorts and necklace; Anthro top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vera Wang sandal - love these!


----------



## Cari284

*pilatesworks*, oh that brown CDC is absolutely gorgeous! It looks amazing on you, congratulations!


----------



## Cari284

I just bought some new nail polish for spring (that is hopefully here to stay now)  Can you tell that I love my beige and pink?


----------



## mojo

NYCavalier said:


> *Pursepushin* You always look so good and so well put together! I would love to step inside your closet!!!
> 
> Here is my little non-Chanel purchase:
> 
> Balenciaga Sorbet iPhone Case!


truly cute!


----------



## mojo

pilatesworks said:


> A tiny step over to the Dark Side.....:devil:
> 
> Hermes Brown Croc GHW CDC :


 
how gorgeous....congrats!  so funny, I went hunting one of these today but the store didn't have any with the leather and metal combi!


----------



## mojo

Cari284 said:


> I just bought some new nail polish for spring (that is hopefully here to stay now)  Can you tell that I love my beige and pink?


 
hey babe, you really have a great artistic eye!  yet more cool pix!


----------



## Cari284

*mojo*, thank you sweetie


----------



## mojo

Pursepushin said:


> UP to retail therapy again. This time J Crew sweater, shorts and necklace; Anthro top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vera Wang sandal - love these!


 
wooohooo - check out those legs!  very pretty!


----------



## pilatesworks

Pursepushin, great sandals! Lookin good with your JCrew/Anthra loot! 
Cari, beige and pink were MADE for you! 
NY Cav, I love your Sorbet Iphone case! ( I would get one if I didn't have to keep mine in a skin, because I drop it all the time.....I am assuming the Iphone would not fit in the case with a skin, right? ) 
Thanks Cari and Mojo! 
( Mojo, if I come across one I will let you know! )


----------



## Cari284

Haha thank you so much *pilatesworks* 


I just came back from the city, finally bought some new sunglasses


----------



## erinrose

*Cari*I love them!!  Congrats to you, they are gorgeous and they´ll look stunning on you!!  I actually tried on that model today


----------



## pilatesworks

Cool Sunnies Cari,  I love aviators!


----------



## Cari284

erinrose said:


> *Cari*I love them!!  Congrats to you, they are gorgeous and they´ll look stunning on you!!  I actually tried on that model today



Thank you  Oh you did? Which did you like the most on you? 




pilatesworks said:


> Cool Sunnies Cari,  I love aviators!



Thank you so much


----------



## erinrose

Cari284 said:


> Thank you  Oh you did? Which did you like the most on you?


 
I really liked the 58 with the gold frame, I just don´t know if they´ll look to big on me  I´m headed back tomorrow and hopefully then I´ve made up my mind weather to get the 54 or 58


----------



## Cari284

erinrose said:


> I really liked the 58 with the gold frame, I just don´t know if they´ll look to big on me  I´m headed back tomorrow and hopefully then I´ve made up my mind weather to get the 54 or 58



Yaay


----------



## erinrose

Wish me luck  I might need it, "beslutsångest"


----------



## NYCavalier

*Leslie*... Um... .... WOW! I am stunned. Your Croc CDC is breathtaking!!! Sooooo many congratulations... Honestly, so amazing.

*Cari*: Love the new shades! Perfect for summer! Congrats!

I fell in love with these flats at Saks from Vera Wang Lavender, soo comfortable!


----------



## PANda_USC

*nyc*, amazing color!

*pursepushin*, lovely shoes!

*cari*, I want modeling pics of your avis pronto! I cant rock em because of my face shape but I'm sure you can!

*Leslie*, I love your CDC hun! Aren't they so much fun?


----------



## Pursepushin

*NYCav:* Love these; am really liking some of her designs!




NYCavalier said:


> *Leslie*... Um... .... WOW! I am stunned. Your Croc CDC is breathtaking!!! Sooooo many congratulations... Honestly, so amazing.
> 
> *Cari*: Love the new shades! Perfect for summer! Congrats!
> 
> I fell in love with these flats at Saks from Vera Wang Lavender, soo comfortable!


----------



## *ilovebrad*

very pretty!




NYCavalier said:


> *Leslie*... Um... .... WOW! I am stunned. Your Croc CDC is breathtaking!!! Sooooo many congratulations... Honestly, so amazing.
> 
> *Cari*: Love the new shades! Perfect for summer! Congrats!
> 
> I fell in love with these flats at Saks from Vera Wang Lavender, soo comfortable!


----------



## djrr

just got these today ... monolo patricia suede flip flops, they're so comfy!


----------



## Pursepushin

/\ Very nice!


----------



## Cari284

*NYCavalier*, thank you so much  and those shoes are so so pretty! I love them! Congratulations to you!

*Panda*, haha! We'll see heat I can do 

*djrr,* they are super super cute! Congratulations to you


----------



## allbrandspls

NYCavalier said:


> *Pursepushin* You always look so good and so well put together! I would love to step inside your closet!!!
> 
> Here is my little non-Chanel purchase:
> 
> Balenciaga Sorbet iPhone Case!


COngrats on th ebeautiful coloured bal iphone holder. Lovely colour.


pilatesworks said:


> A tiny step over to the Dark Side.....:devil:
> 
> Hermes Brown Croc GHW CDC :


Congrats on your cuff Leslie.



Cari284 said:


> I just bought some new nail polish for spring (that is hopefully here to stay now)  Can you tell that I love my beige and pink?


Cari i'm also in love with pink/blush/beige colours at the moment too. Love the colours!!!
ANd the aviators...great pickup.


NYCavalier said:


> *Leslie*... Um... .... WOW! I am stunned. Your Croc CDC is breathtaking!!! Sooooo many congratulations... Honestly, so amazing.
> 
> *Cari*: Love the new shades! Perfect for summer! Congrats!
> 
> I fell in love with these flats at Saks from Vera Wang Lavender, soo comfortable!


congrats on these beautiful shoes.....lovely flats.



djrr said:


> just got these today ... monolo patricia suede flip flops, they're so comfy!


congrats on your manolos...lovely shade of colour.


----------



## Cari284

*allbrandspls*, thank you so much


----------



## allbrandspls

Got a new pink top with these cute butterfly motifs.


----------



## Cari284

*allbrandspls*, oh that's so cute  Congratulations! Where is it from?


----------



## Tartine

*djrr*, I love those flip flops! Really pretty 

*NYCavalier*, Gorgeous shoes. Good taste 

Got these necklaces from ALDO 







Close-up





Starfish & Seahorse necklace


----------



## Cari284

*Tartine*, so cute, congrats


----------



## hambisyosa

uhhhh lovely !!



Cari284 said:


> Haha thank you so much *pilatesworks*
> 
> 
> I just came back from the city, finally bought some new sunglasses


----------



## Tartine

Thank you *Cari*


----------



## Cari284

*hambisyosa*, thank you


----------



## PANda_USC

*tartine*, lovely, elegant necklaces my dear!


----------



## Pursepushin

*Tartine: *LOVE the necklaces; I love jewelry, especially cute fashion jewelry.
*Allbrandspls: *very cute top! Yeah, where's it from?


----------



## erinrose

*NYCavalier* I love your shoes, gorgeous! Congrats to you!

*djrr* They are so so pretty, perfect for spring and summer! I want 

*allbrandspls* That top is stunning, I adore the color! Congrats!

*Tartine* Lovely neclaces, congrats!


----------



## erinrose

Here´s my contribution 

Ray-ban aviators in 58


----------



## Cari284

*erinrose*, they are gorgeous, congrats to you!


----------



## Lorelei

Hi ladies,I've been watching this thread for a bit drooling over your beautiful purchases but this will be my first post and it's only small,in a couple of days I should be finally receiving this




It has taken me ages to track one down so I'm really happy


----------



## erinrose

That´s really nice Lorelei, I saw that one at my local Longchamp store


----------



## erinrose

Thank you Cari!


----------



## Lorelei

Thanks *erinrose*, love the aviators, I have them with the silver frame,there is something really cool about aviators


----------



## erinrose

Thank you Lorelei!!


----------



## Lorelei

Just be careful not to put too much pressure around the button area when opening the case,*erinrose*,the material snapped in mine after a couple of months and it happened to a friend of mine too,I'm looking for a new case on ebay


----------



## Cari284

*Lorelei*, that bag is gorgeous, congrats


----------



## erinrose

Lorelei said:


> Just be careful not to put too much pressure around the button area when opening the case,*erinrose*,the material snapped in mine after a couple of months and it happened to a friend of mine too,I'm looking for a new case on ebay


 
Thank you for the advice


----------



## Lorelei

Cari284 said:


> *Lorelei*, that bag is gorgeous, congrats


 
Thank you *Cari*,you are a Longchamp fan as well,aren't you? I remember your pale pink pliage


----------



## Cari284

Lorelei said:


> Thank you *Cari*,you are a Longchamp fan as well,aren't you? I remember your pale pink pliage



Yes! I love to use them as throw around bags! Right now I want the same model as the one that you bought  The straighter one.


----------



## Lorelei

Cari284 said:


> Yes! I love to use them as throw around bags! Right now I want the same model as the one that you bought  The straighter one.


 
They are great for that aren't they?,completely worry-free!


----------



## Cari284

Lorelei said:


> They are great for that aren't they?,completely worry-free!



Yes I know, perfect


----------



## deb68nc

Here's the maxi dress from Khol's that is from Lauren Conrad's collection....


----------



## PANda_USC

*deb*, the maxi looks great on you!


----------



## glistenpearls

Just bought this and I think I got a pretty good deal, 10% off + gift card and it's on 12 months no interest promotion (Saks). I've been wanting this one after I got my J12, I'm so happy!

Ballon Bleu de Cartier, 36mm (mid size), stainless steel


----------



## pilatesworks

Gorgeous watch, glistenpearls! 
I will be looking for you in Austin!


----------



## glistenpearls

Oh yay! I just realized you are in Austin-thanks!. All this time I saw all your gorgeous GSTs and you are not far from me!


----------



## sbelle

*glistenpearls*--what a beautiful watch!!!


----------



## Tartine

Thank you ladies, *G, pursepushin* and *erinrose* 

*Lorelei*, I love your longchamp bag! Looking for similar one but smaller in size. Such a great throw-around bag, IMO


----------



## Pursepushin

Wowers, Missy!! Good for you!




glistenpearls said:


> Just bought this and I think I got a pretty good deal, 10% off + gift card and it's on 12 months no interest promotion (Saks). I've been wanting this one after I got my J12, I'm so happy!
> 
> Ballon Bleu de Cartier, 36mm (mid size), stainless steel


----------



## PANda_USC

*glisten*, beautiful watch! congrats!


----------



## Cari284

*deb68nc*, that dress looks great on you! I love those Maxi dresses!

*glistenpearls*, that watch is stunning! Congratulations to you! And I love love love your new avatar


----------



## djrr

*glistenpearls*  nice watch! i love cartier!


----------



## Lorelei

Thank you *Tartine,* hope you'll find the right one for you,with so many models and colours I'm sure you will 
*Glistenpearls*, what an amazing watch,wear it in good health


----------



## Bornsocialite26

hey deb!!! may I know what size you got, I ordered this online too hehe, and how tall are you? I love this one!!






[/QUOTE]


----------



## deb68nc

[*QUOTE=Bornsocialite26;14936225]hey deb!!! may I know what size you got, I ordered this online too hehe, and how tall are you? I love this one!!*




Hi, I ordered a size 4. I am 5'2" tall and I was surprised it just hit low enough it didn't touch the floor. You'll love it. It's very good quality-wise and it's lined as well. I'm taking it with me to Aruba in a week and a half!!!!


----------



## glistenpearls

*sbelle*, *pursepushin*, *panda_usc*, *cari284*, *djrr*, *lorelei*-thank you!! I'm still ecstatic this morning!


----------



## Lorelei

deb68nc said:


> [*QUOTE=Bornsocialite26;14936225]hey deb!!! may I know what size you got, I ordered this online too hehe, and how tall are you? I love this one!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, I ordered a size 4. I am 5'2" tall and I was surprised it just hit low enough it didn't touch the floor. You'll love it. It's very good quality-wise and it's lined as well. I'm taking it with me to Aruba in a week and a half!!!!


 

It's a great dress and looks fab on you,hope you'll enjoy your holiday


----------



## Cari284

This purchase is inspired by Lorelei who just purchased the same model  

I just love this model and I can't get enough of throw-around bags, they are super great for easy and lazy days!


----------



## Lorelei

Congrats *Cari*, glad I was able to enable you


----------



## Thian




----------



## Thian




----------



## Thian




----------



## Thian

These last few days have been big on accessory expenditure/investment ...BUT I must say that my anniversary is coming in 2 weeks and I also had a pending Xmas gift.. so I've been catching up. No more investments for a while now!


----------



## PANda_USC

*cari*, I am using a longchamp(with shoulder straps) in that exact color as we speak!!! :: hugs:::


----------



## Cari284

PANda_USC said:


> *cari*, I am using a longchamp(with shoulder straps) in that exact color as we speak!!! :: hugs:::



Gaahhh that's so cool  We must be soulmates


----------



## PANda_USC

*cari*, look at your "did you know thread". We must be soulmates, LOL!!!


----------



## Cari284

PANda_USC said:


> *cari*, look at your "did you know thread". We must be soulmates, LOL!!!



Haha, yes


----------



## erinrose

*Thian* That bag look stunning on you!


----------



## Pursepushin

Woohoo girlfriend; you are rocking the bag/shoe world today!



Thian said:


> These last few days have been big on accessory expenditure/investment ...BUT I must say that my anniversary is coming in 2 weeks and I also had a pending Xmas gift.. so I've been catching up. No more investments for a while now!


----------



## Tinn3rz

Miu Miu ankle strap pumps. Sorry for the crappy iPhone pic. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## pilatesworks

Congrats on your gorgeous purchases everyone! 
Here are my latest : 
Hermes Ombre Lizard PHW CDC :


----------



## pilatesworks

Rouge Vif Palladium Hardware CDC :


----------



## lallybelle

Gah! I LOVE your CDC's!


----------



## Pursepushin

Wow, you've been a very busy lady. Congrats on all the Hermes love!




pilatesworks said:


> Rouge Vif Palladium Hardware CDC :


----------



## Bornsocialite26

Hi, I ordered a size 4. I am 5'2" tall and I was surprised it just hit low enough it didn't touch the floor. You'll love it. It's very good quality-wise and it's lined as well. I'm taking it with me to Aruba in a week and a half!!!![/QUOTE]

hey Deb!
thanx for the speedy rep babe, I got 4 as well I stand almost 5'8 but I dont like my Maxi's sweeping the floor though so I guess its all good then, i collect maxi's and its hard to stop everytime I see nice ones, my friend got me this(pic below) from a local designer, thus, my addiction for blue never ends... sigh...


----------



## PANda_USC

*Leslie*, already commented in the H-thread but meow! Your CDCs are amazing! I love the tower and your color choices!! Stack stack stack!


----------



## gnourtmat

deb68nc said:


> Here's the maxi dress from Khol's that is from Lauren Conrad's collection....


 
this looks great on you! youve inspired me to hit up the nearest kohls!


----------



## gnourtmat

Cari284 said:


> I just found the dress that I'm going to wear at my graduation reception
> 
> What do you think?  It's one of my favorite colours! (Excuse my very NOT sunkissed skin, we have had winter here for a very looong time now)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Detail picture:


 
this dress looks amazing on you!


----------



## Cari284

*Tinn3rz*, those are so cute, congrats!

*Leslie*, aaahhh your CDCs are stunning, absolutely stunning! Congratulations to you!

*Bornsocialite26*, that blue maxi is gorgeous on you! Which local designer is it by? 

*gnourtmat*, thank you so much sweetie


----------



## erinrose

*Pilateswork* I love love love your new H CDCs!! Stunning!


----------



## Tinn3rz

Thanks *Cari*! Youre always so sweet! 



Cari284 said:


> *Tinn3rz*, those are so cute, congrats!
> 
> *Leslie*, aaahhh your CDCs are stunning, absolutely stunning! Congratulations to you!
> 
> *Bornsocialite26*, that blue maxi is gorgeous on you! Which local designer is it by?
> 
> *gnourtmat*, thank you so much sweetie


----------



## Bornsocialite26

had to look back over those silver Tom's Ive been searching for the gold ones in sze 8.5...sigh...they are darn comfy and stylish w/ short shorts!.. well for me...






New White Glitters






My addiction is starting to show.... At least they are wayyyyyy cheaper than my purse habbit  Sorry for the iPhone pics!






[/QUOTE]


----------



## allbrandspls

Cari284 said:


> *allbrandspls*, oh that's so cute  Congratulations! Where is it from?


thanks hun, it's from forevernew.



Pursepushin said:


> *Tartine: *LOVE the necklaces; I love jewelry, especially cute fashion jewelry.
> *Allbrandspls: *very cute top! Yeah, where's it from?


thanks pursepushin. From forevernew...i'm hooked on the store.


erinrose said:


> *allbrandspls* That top is stunning, I adore the color! Congrats!


thanks eirinrose.


----------



## allbrandspls

erinrose said:


> Here´s my contribution
> 
> Ray-ban aviators in 58


congrats on the great aviators.



Lorelei said:


> Hi ladies,I've been watching this thread for a bit drooling over your beautiful purchases but this will be my first post and it's only small,in a couple of days I should be finally receiving this
> 
> View attachment 1072826
> 
> 
> 
> It has taken me ages to track one down so I'm really happy


Glad you track this one down....it's beautiful, love the eiffel tower.



deb68nc said:


> Here's the maxi dress from Khol's that is from Lauren Conrad's collection....


congrats on a beautiful maxi, time for summer.



glistenpearls said:


> Just bought this and I think I got a pretty good deal, 10% off + gift card and it's on 12 months no interest promotion (Saks). I've been wanting this one after I got my J12, I'm so happy!
> 
> Ballon Bleu de Cartier, 36mm (mid size), stainless steel


Love the watch , congrats!!!!


----------



## allbrandspls

Cari284 said:


> This purchase is inspired by Lorelei who just purchased the same model
> 
> I just love this model and I can't get enough of throw-around bags, they are super great for easy and lazy days!


congrats!!!! Great tote.



Tinn3rz said:


> Miu Miu ankle strap pumps. Sorry for the crappy iPhone pic. Thanks for letting me share.


Beautiful heels!!!



pilatesworks said:


> Congrats on your gorgeous purchases everyone!
> Here are my latest :
> Hermes Ombre Lizard PHW CDC :





pilatesworks said:


> Rouge Vif Palladium Hardware CDC :


Great buys, love them all.



Bornsocialite26 said:


> Hi, I ordered a size 4. I am 5'2" tall and I was surprised it just hit low enough it didn't touch the floor. You'll love it. It's very good quality-wise and it's lined as well. I'm taking it with me to Aruba in a week and a half!!!!



hey Deb!
thanx for the speedy rep babe, I got 4 as well I stand almost 5'8 but I dont like my Maxi's sweeping the floor though so I guess its all good then, i collect maxi's and its hard to stop everytime I see nice ones, my friend got me this(pic below) from a local designer, thus, my addiction for blue never ends... sigh...





[/QUOTE]
fab maxi...love the colour.


----------



## deb68nc

*^^^I LOVE that Maxi on you. The color is TDF...I have a fetish for maxi's as well. I just bought two more yesterday.*


----------



## Cari284

*allbrandspls*, thank you so much


----------



## NYCavalier

*Leslie* - you are killing me with all these CDC's!! They are all so divine!! Congrats!

Here is my new Balenciaga Electric Blue GSH Work! The color is stunning IRL..... sorry for the iPhone pics!


----------



## Pursepushin

Aaahhh how adorable and loving looking at you! Oh, and the B bag is pretty wonderful too!





NYCavalier said:


> *Leslie* - you are killing me with all these CDC's!! They are all so divine!! Congrats!
> 
> Here is my new Balenciaga Electric Blue GSH Work! The color is stunning IRL..... sorry for the iPhone pics!


----------



## Cari284

*NYCavalier*, oh that blue is absolutely gorgeous! Congratulations!


----------



## Cari284

I've must gone crazy on Longchamp or something  But they are just such great every day bags that you don't have to worry about!

The color is super super hard to catch on photo, it's more of a raspberry pink/redish


----------



## Tinn3rz

Thank you *allbrandspls*!


----------



## Tinn3rz

That's a great color, *Cari*! I might have to get myself
one. 



Cari284 said:


> I've must gone crazy on Longchamp or something  But they are just such great every day bags that you don't have to worry about!
> 
> The color is super super hard to catch on photo, it's more of a raspberry pink/redish


----------



## Cari284

*Tinn3rz*, thank you


----------



## Lorelei

Cari284 said:


> I've must gone crazy on Longchamp or something  But they are just such great every day bags that you don't have to worry about!
> 
> The color is super super hard to catch on photo, it's more of a raspberry pink/redish


 
Hahaha,you will end up having it in all colours, it's great!


----------



## Cari284

Lorelei said:


> Hahaha,you will end up having it in all colours, it's great!



Haha i'm afraid (and hope ) so  Thank you!


----------



## erinrose

Thank you allbrandspls!


----------



## erinrose

*NYCavalier* I love that blue, congrats!

*Cari* Congrats to you on getting another one!! I love love love the color, so lovely!


----------



## PANda_USC

*cari*, lovely shade for your longchamp bag! They're great throw around bags, ^_^

*nyccavalier*, you're on a Bal roll!! Amazing shade of blue!


----------



## Cari284

erinrose said:


> *NYCavalier* I love that blue, congrats!
> 
> *Cari* Congrats to you on getting another one!! I love love love the color, so lovely!



Thank you sweetie 




PANda_USC said:


> *cari*, lovely shade for your longchamp bag! They're great throw around bags, ^_^
> 
> *nyccavalier*, you're on a Bal roll!! Amazing shade of blue!



Thank you  They sure are!


----------



## allbrandspls

NYCavalier said:


> *Leslie* - you are killing me with all these CDC's!! They are all so divine!! Congrats!
> 
> Here is my new Balenciaga Electric Blue GSH Work! The color is stunning IRL..... sorry for the iPhone pics!


congrats on another beautiful bbag. Gorgeous cavalier.



Cari284 said:


> I've must gone crazy on Longchamp or something  But they are just such great every day bags that you don't have to worry about!
> 
> The color is super super hard to catch on photo, it's more of a raspberry pink/redish


Cari so many lovely purchases lately. LOve this colour and inspired to get one for those rainy days.


----------



## fieryfashionist

Sooo... I'll be done with my DIY CLs soon (hopefully!), but for a while now, I've been DIY strassing headbands... I adore headbands, and sparkle (clearly!), so it's been fun!!  I usually buy cheap headband from places like F21/Claire's, etc.  The far left is one of my very favorites (I used fuchsia AB crystals), the middle has a mix of golden topaz, a purple (amethyst maybe), a darker pink (can't remember) and a light pink (light rose, I think) and the far right is black diamond AB (or crystal AB haha, can't remember)! :-p





I bought these COH Avedon Slick skinnies in "Poseidon" a while back (Bloomies sale, so I got 25% off, I think!  Poseidon is a very dark blue, btw!) and the Anthro black Plaza cardi BNWT (under retail!) online!





Found this cute (and bright pink!!) necklace marked waaaay down at Macy's!





These cute pieces were at a consignment shop I strolled by (and clearly went into haha) the other week!





This lil pillow (currently hanging from my door nob!) sums up my life perfectly! :-p





Found this super comfy (with sleeves, cuz my arms don't go sleeveless!) maxi dress on target.com - you can't tell, but it's a beautiful shade of teal (I also bought it in red, brown, purple and royal blue)! :-p





I love the 50s shape of this shirt dress from Anthro and the cheery bright orange color!





I actually bought this DVF Tabalah dress a month ago and LOVE it!  It's basically sold out everywhere in my size, so waiting for a sale was impossible.  I have one from last season in a different print and wore it a ton last year (and plan to do so again this year)!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Two of my good friends and I took a lil backwoods country adventure haha... anyway, we wound up at Walmart, cuz we needed hiking boots for our spelunking adventure.  Well, who knew there would be cute $3 (yes, $3) tees?!  I have a few more at home (will post another time).  I found this tank (plan to wear it with a black high waisted skirt) and grey tee there!  The tank has sequins and a cool gauzy black detail.  I also found this cheery umbrella for $5 haha. :-p













These Dolce Vita light grey wedges are soooo comfy!!  I may need to get the low heeled (a flat, not a wedge) black version!









Now these Miu Miu wedges, I absolutely ADORE!!!  I had to get them as soon as I saw them on mytheresa... BG got them afterwards.  A nude/camel patent, a low heel (they are quite comfy for the days you need to trek a bit!) AND gold glitter = my idea of heaven!


----------



## fieryfashionist

I have a lot of catching up to do!!  Going back to page 22 (sorry if I missed you)! 

*Panda/G* - Ahh, I LOVE Rose Shocking!!  Your Jige is a true beauty!!!   Love the keychains too (and the sock puppet haha)!

*Purse *- Such cute shoes!!!!  Your beaded bracelet is so unique and pretty!  I love your J.Crew finds and the Vera Wang flats are stunning! 

*dannkat *- Your Outremer City is a beauty!!  Love the Marine MU too and your collection for the past few months is a sight to behold!

Ohhhh,* Mon*, I love both the tee and necklace!!!  I'm honored I could inspire you haha... you have amazing taste! 

*Cari*, I LOVE that dress... love!  It looks truly beautiful on you (but what wouldn't)?!   The nail polishes are so chic and the ray bans are fab, too!  Ohhhh, girl, you are making me want a Longchamp tote... both of yours are so nice!! 

Aww, thanks so much,* Ai*, *mojo*, *Panda/G* and *erinrose*! 

*sbelle* - What a pretty, summery bag!  I hope the weather cooperates and you are able to use it soon!

*kori_c* - What a classy Dior bag!

*NYC *- Cute case (looks more like amethyst in that pic)... and I love the EB Work, too!  Ohhhh, and very pretty flats!!
*
Leslie *- Wow, what an awesomely fierce pairing (GST+CDC)!   You are rockin' it, as always!!  Ohhhhh, your CDC tower is awesome... your new additions are fabulous!

*djrr* - I love those... beautiful color/design!!!

*W*, how cute is that?!  I love it!!

*tartine*, such cute necklaces!!

*erinrose* - Love the classic aviators!

*deb* - What a cute maxi dress!

*glistenpearls* - Love the Cartier... so beautiful!! 
*
Born/Kat* - LOVE that bright blue maxi... it looks stunning against your skin tone!!
*
tinn3rz* - Love the Miu Mius!!


----------



## djrr

Here are my new purchases... 

Pink Longchamp le Pilage tote! I love its color! 






Coral Patent CLs, this color is so great for summer!


----------



## fieryfashionist

^Stunning!!   I've had my eye on a coral patent CL (different style though!) for a while now!   Yours are very pretty!!


----------



## djrr

fieryfashionist said:


> ^Stunning!!   I've had my eye on a coral patent CL (different style though!) for a while now!   Yours are very pretty!!



thanks!! they look brighter IRL, you should definitely get them!!
i can't really do patent bags but i like patent shoes!


----------



## PANda_USC

*Minal*, love everything! The bangles, the dress! You have such a vibrant closet!!!

*Cari*, lovin' me some longchamp, ^_^

*djrr A*, fabulous longchamp bag and FINALLY, the CLs are out to play!!! Coral really is an amazing color for summer..especially if you get a tannnn, ::wink nudge::


----------



## Cari284

*fieryfashionist*, ahhh I can't wait for your DIY! And those headbands are so so cute! And all other things are absolutely stunning too! Congratulations! You always make me drool  Thank you so much sweetie! 

*djrr*, aahh! That Longchamp tote is super cute  And those shoes are stunning, congratulations!


----------



## djrr

*Panda* - yup, finally got me some CLs  i think my skin are kinda tan, so they should work! it seems like my SA wasn't able to find the other pair I was looking for in my size... it's like a platform slingback lizard looking leather w/ grey under color and black, white smudges all over it. i saw that u post a pic of it over at the CL thread, but i dunno what it's called. i'm gonna give him a call tmr and see.

*Cari* - thanks! your thread sort of inspired me to get the longchamp, and now i'm thinking about getting another one in a different color w/ shorter handles like urs!


----------



## djrr

*fieryfashionist* i love ur DIY headbands! they're so cute, u did a great job! ur miu miu sparkly sandals are adorable as well! can't wait to see ur DIY CLs.


----------



## purseinsanity

fieryfashionist said:


> A few cheap thrills/sale finds (sorry for the crappy pics... it's my phones fault)!
> 
> This is actually a belated bday present from my friend... she went to the south of france and apparently, she said this is what all of the women wear over there (like the TB/Lanvin of NYC haha). :-p
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love Betsey Johnson jewelry... so whimsical and fun!  Found these earrings at the outlet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A cute headband from Off Saks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two dresses (like $38 each!) from MaxStudio:




Minal, can I come live in your closet!?


----------



## purseinsanity

Miss Luana said:


> Here's my contribution... I could not decide on which Hervé Léger dresses to buy, so I ended getting both. I know they are both black, but I really feel the strapless one is different from the other one...
> 
> Sorry for the yellow tone, I guess my camera is no good



They're amazing!


----------



## purseinsanity

ranny said:


> I got her because .....wait for chanel caviar purple looooong time



Ooooh!!!!  A fellow raisinette!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

Pursepushin said:


> As revealed in my Chanel fashion reveal last week, the CL Very Vive Prive.



OMG OMG OMG!!!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

pws22 said:


> Been contemplating in getting this Mahina XL or the GST for a long long time.
> 
> I am really glad that i went for the Mahina as GST is too small for me.. and i had so much fun taking it with me for my birthday shopping trip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE IT!!


Looks gorgeous on you!


----------



## purseinsanity

dannkat said:


> 09 LE Lilac First
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10 Sorbet CP



There's nothing like Balenciaga colors!  Great choices!


----------



## purseinsanity

PANda_USC said:


> Came back from Taiwan and Japan. My dad presented me with a Mikimoto pearl necklace that comes with a detachable diamond bow pendant!! So cute!! Thanks dad!



They're beautiful G!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

tresorchic said:


> I was considering to purchase a mini flap or WOC but during my trip to Neiman, I found this Tory Burch instead!
> For the fraction of the price, it is a shoulder bag, a clutch and a messenger bag!



Perfect!


----------



## purseinsanity

PANda_USC said:


> *A*, thank you babester!!!
> 
> My tiny, tiny Hermes purchase! Violet Gator Mini Mini Jige! I love the colorrrr


----------



## purseinsanity

NYCavalier said:


> Here are two small indulgences... TOM'S! They are soo comfortable and the whole company is great. I love their business model and I seem to be always wearing them...
> 
> New Blue Canvas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New White Glitters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My addiction is starting to show.... At least they are wayyyyyy cheaper than my purse habbit  Sorry for the iPhone pics!



These look awesome!!


----------



## purseinsanity

Cari284 said:


> I bought this cute little thing as a souvenir from my trip to Prague  I just couldn't resist!



How adorable!


----------



## purseinsanity

kewave said:


> Here's mine. Have been lusting for this Prada Crocs Heels for ages, kept putting it off as my head told me the heels were too high for my likings. I gave in to my heart in the end.....



Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## purseinsanity

NYCavalier said:


> AHHH I have been waiting soooo long for this one... She just arrived!!! Just released April 1st exclusively at Bal LA and Bal Las Vegas!
> 
> *Limited Edition Lime Green City GGH!!!!!!!!!!!!*



OMG!!!  What a perfect spring color!


----------



## purseinsanity

Luccibag said:


> Hermes 23cm Lizard Constance.  Classic!  Reminds me so much of a Chanel classic flap with the back pocket and strap that can be used double or single!



Breathtaking!!!  OMG!


----------



## purseinsanity

djrr said:


> here's my new love - black RGGH city!



I die!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

Angel1988 said:


> My new ballerina's (satin). They're Fornarina and I think the print is inspired by a peacock.
> 
> View attachment 1067185
> 
> 
> View attachment 1067186



Love these!


----------



## purseinsanity

shopaholiccat said:


> opps* i went into the dark side.........


----------



## purseinsanity

kewave said:


> More cardi/sweater. Got these super soft cashmere silk ones from Ralph Lauren.



They look so soft and luxurious!


----------



## purseinsanity

betty_boop said:


> my 1st bal bag..



Amazing color!  Is that canard?


----------



## invenio

bought a grey muse ii and nude patent slingbacks from d&g! i'm pleasantly surprised by how comfy these shoes are. sorry for the iphone pics


----------



## purseinsanity

PANda_USC said:


> Hermes Jige in Rose Shocking and Hermes Panda Keychain(also bought a brown bear one). I love my panda keychain so much!



You are on a roll!!


----------



## purseinsanity

Pursepushin said:


> OK, nothing as impressive as Hermes here, but a little shoe fix for the week. Just simple stuff:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All fit - that's the biggest hurdle in online shoe shopping, huh?! The pumps fit really well and I didn't have to "practice" walk in them, and TTS for Stuart Weitzman. Yay!!



Love 'em all!


----------



## purseinsanity

dannkat said:


> SS10 Outremer rh city:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Along with other purchases, a 08 Marine Mu.  Glad to find her BN in bal london and not forgetting my fragrance;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> close up shot of Marin makeup pouch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My march/apr indulgence:



  Wow!  What colors!


----------



## purseinsanity

Smoothoprter said:


> Minal has inspired me (at least for today) to post my JCrew deals.  I bought this chartreuse tee and cluster necklace on final sale + 30% off.
> 
> The tee came to $14 and the necklace $42.



You look so cute!


----------



## purseinsanity

Pursepushin said:


> Just got this and wanted to share with you:
> 
> Gorgeous beaded bracelet by artist Julie Powell (thru artfulhome.com):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's just breathtaking IRL.



Stunning!!


----------



## purseinsanity

PANda_USC said:


> *bri333*, thank youu!!!
> 
> Here's a pic of my new Hermes brown bear keychain with the sock animal my dbf made me, .



  too cute!


----------



## purseinsanity

Cari284 said:


> I just found the dress that I'm going to wear at my graduation reception
> 
> What do you think?  It's one of my favorite colours! (Excuse my very NOT sunkissed skin, we have had winter here for a very looong time now)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Detail picture:



You look gorgeous!


----------



## purseinsanity

sbelle said:


> I  got this a few weeks ago, but have been afraid to take it out until I know it won't snow anymore.  Since it snowed last week, I think I am going to wait until May
> 
> Bottega Veneta Intreccio Nuvolato / Caimano



Oooh la la!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

kori_c said:


> This month,just got New lady dior... it is hit in thailand now



LOVE Lady Dior!!


----------



## purseinsanity

Pursepushin said:


> UP to retail therapy again. This time J Crew sweater, shorts and necklace; Anthro top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vera Wang sandal - love these!



very lovely!


----------



## purseinsanity

NYCavalier said:


> *Pursepushin* You always look so good and so well put together! I would love to step inside your closet!!!
> 
> Here is my little non-Chanel purchase:
> 
> Balenciaga Sorbet iPhone Case!



AMAZING color!


----------



## purseinsanity

pilatesworks said:


> A tiny step over to the Dark Side.....:devil:
> 
> Hermes Brown Croc GHW CDC :



Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

*Cari,* love the RayBans!


----------



## purseinsanity

NYCavalier said:


> *Leslie*... Um... .... WOW! I am stunned. Your Croc CDC is breathtaking!!! Sooooo many congratulations... Honestly, so amazing.
> 
> *Cari*: Love the new shades! Perfect for summer! Congrats!
> 
> I fell in love with these flats at Saks from Vera Wang Lavender, soo comfortable!



so beautiful!


----------



## purseinsanity

djrr said:


> just got these today ... monolo patricia suede flip flops, they're so comfy!



Are they comfy?  I almost got some at Saks yesterday....


----------



## purseinsanity

allbrandspls said:


> Got a new pink top with these cute butterfly motifs.



very lovely!


----------



## purseinsanity

*Tartine*, your necklaces are beautiful!


----------



## purseinsanity

Lorelei said:


> Hi ladies,I've been watching this thread for a bit drooling over your beautiful purchases but this will be my first post and it's only small,in a couple of days I should be finally receiving this
> 
> View attachment 1072826
> 
> 
> It has taken me ages to track one down so I'm really happy



Love that!


----------



## purseinsanity

deb68nc said:


> Here's the maxi dress from Khol's that is from Lauren Conrad's collection....



gorgeous!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

glistenpearls said:


> Just bought this and I think I got a pretty good deal, 10% off + gift card and it's on 12 months no interest promotion (Saks). I've been wanting this one after I got my J12, I'm so happy!
> 
> Ballon Bleu de Cartier, 36mm (mid size), stainless steel



OMG!  LOVE Cartier watches!!  Congrats!


----------



## purseinsanity

Cari284 said:


> This purchase is inspired by Lorelei who just purchased the same model
> 
> I just love this model and I can't get enough of throw-around bags, they are super great for easy and lazy days!



Perfect!


----------



## purseinsanity

Tinn3rz said:


> Miu Miu ankle strap pumps. Sorry for the crappy iPhone pic. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## purseinsanity

pilatesworks said:


> Congrats on your gorgeous purchases everyone!
> Here are my latest :
> Hermes Ombre Lizard PHW CDC :



We're twins!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

pilatesworks said:


> Rouge Vif Palladium Hardware CDC :



Now that's a tower I love!


----------



## purseinsanity

Bornsocialite26 said:


> Hi, I ordered a size 4. I am 5'2" tall and I was surprised it just hit low enough it didn't touch the floor. You'll love it. It's very good quality-wise and it's lined as well. I'm taking it with me to Aruba in a week and a half!!!!



hey Deb!
thanx for the speedy rep babe, I got 4 as well I stand almost 5'8 but I dont like my Maxi's sweeping the floor though so I guess its all good then, i collect maxi's and its hard to stop everytime I see nice ones, my friend got me this(pic below) from a local designer, thus, my addiction for blue never ends... sigh...





[/QUOTE]

That color looks absolutely gorgeous on you!


----------



## purseinsanity

NYCavalier said:


> *Leslie* - you are killing me with all these CDC's!! They are all so divine!! Congrats!
> 
> Here is my new Balenciaga Electric Blue GSH Work! The color is stunning IRL..... sorry for the iPhone pics!



Love the lucious blue!


----------



## purseinsanity

Cari284 said:


> I've must gone crazy on Longchamp or something  But they are just such great every day bags that you don't have to worry about!
> 
> The color is super super hard to catch on photo, it's more of a raspberry pink/redish



Another one!??!    Lucky you!


----------



## purseinsanity

djrr said:


> Here are my new purchases...
> 
> Pink Longchamp le Pilage tote! I love its color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coral Patent CLs, this color is so great for summer!


----------



## purseinsanity

*Minal*, you are one awesome shopper!


----------



## purseinsanity

Here are mine!  I posted on another thread already, but here goes:

Black Suede Christian Louboutin Candy flats w/silver studs:


----------



## purseinsanity

Red patent and lace Christian Louboutin Candy flats w/gold studs:


----------



## purseinsanity

Christian Louboutin marine glitter very prive peeptoe pumps:


----------



## purseinsanity

Christian Louboutin Glitter NPs in Anthracite:


----------



## purseinsanity

Black Nappa leather Christian Louboutin Very Prives w/studs!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

I obviously have a thing for glitter and studs, LOL!


----------



## purseinsanity

Jack Rogers Navajo in silver:


----------



## purseinsanity

Jack Rogers Navajo in gold:


----------



## purseinsanity

Black leather Balenciaga Ballet flats w/covered hw:


----------



## purseinsanity

Christian Dior Cannage slides in fuschia:


----------



## purseinsanity

Tory Burch tumbled leather Revas in bleach w/ghw:


----------



## purseinsanity

Tory Burch snakeskin Revas:


----------



## purseinsanity

Tory Burch black leather Revas w/gold hw:


----------



## purseinsanity

Tory Burch Satin Revas in Orchid:


----------



## purseinsanity

Balenciaga Black Envelope Clutch w/GGH:


----------



## purseinsanity

Hermes Amethyst gator CDC w/phw:


----------



## purseinsanity

Hermes Braise Gator CDC w/GHW:


----------



## Cari284

*purseinsanity*,  Oh my! Your purchases are absolutely breathtaking! They are all so so gorgeous! Congratulations to you


----------



## purseinsanity

^Thank you sweetie!


----------



## kewave

*purseinsanity* - You are on a roll! Beautiful purchases especially love the CL Mater Claude, CL & Balenciaga flats!


----------



## purseinsanity

Thanks *kewave*!


----------



## kewave

*purseinsanity*, would love to see you model your goodies for us. You have so many beautiful things!


----------



## Bornsocialite26

Finally found my gold toms wheeeeee!!! Im so shallow, I know! thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Cari284

*Bornsocialite26*, oh they are so sparkly! Yaay, congrats to you


----------



## Lorelei

*Bornsocialite26*,love the golden Toms and *Purseinsanity* I'm speechless! what a great haul!


----------



## allbrandspls

fieryfashionist said:


> Two of my good friends and I took a lil backwoods country adventure haha... anyway, we wound up at Walmart, cuz we needed hiking boots for our spelunking adventure.  Well, who knew there would be cute $3 (yes, $3) tees?!  I have a few more at home (will post another time).  I found this tank (plan to wear it with a black high waisted skirt) and grey tee there!  The tank has sequins and a cool gauzy black detail.  I also found this cheery umbrella for $5 haha. :-p
> These Dolce Vita light grey wedges are soooo comfy!!  I may need to get the low heeled (a flat, not a wedge) black version!
> Now these Miu Miu wedges, I absolutely ADORE!!!  I had to get them as soon as I saw them on mytheresa... BG got them afterwards.  A nude/camel patent, a low heel (they are quite comfy for the days you need to trek a bit!) AND gold glitter = my idea of heaven!


hun your killing me with your purchases.....all are so pretty!!!


----------



## allbrandspls

djrr said:


> Here are my new purchases...
> 
> Pink Longchamp le Pilage tote! I love its color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coral Patent CLs, this color is so great for summer!


congrats on your bag and shoes...both are gorgeous and matching.



purseinsanity said:


> Christian Louboutin Glitter NPs in Anthracite:





purseinsanity said:


> Black Nappa leather Christian Louboutin Very Prives w/studs!!!





purseinsanity said:


> Balenciaga Black Envelope Clutch w/GGH:


Girl, your on a roll..........arghh love the CLs esp. the glitters!!! Congrats on your masssive hauuuuuulllllll.



Bornsocialite26 said:


> Finally found my gold toms wheeeeee!!! Im so shallow, I know! thanks for letting me share!


congrats on finding your glitter toms.


----------



## Bornsocialite26

Lorelei, Sweetie Carri,
Thanks been searchin for these since I saw NY's Toms haul, they are so comfy and looks mighty fierce w/ Longchamp totes and shorts! ofcourse they are nothing compared to the CL's and other pretty shoes here, but they too are quite head turners teeeeeeheeee!!!


----------



## Cari284

Bornsocialite26 said:


> Lorelei, Sweetie Carri,
> Thanks been searchin for these since I saw NY's Toms haul, they are so comfy and looks mighty fierce w/ Longchamp totes and shorts! ofcourse they are nothing compared to the CL's and other pretty shoes here, but they too are quite head turners teeeeeeheeee!!!



You're welcome  Sometimes you need your comfy shoes and bags


----------



## Bri 333

I love these!!!!!!! You are not shallow, just have amazing taste!!! Congrats on your new sparkly shoes 





Bornsocialite26 said:


> Finally found my gold toms wheeeeee!!! Im so shallow, I know! thanks for letting me share!


----------



## purseinsanity

kewave said:


> *purseinsanity*, would love to see you model your goodies for us. You have so many beautiful things!



  Aw, thanks!  Maybe once my weight loss thread reaches it's goal I'll attempt modeling shots,


----------



## purseinsanity

Bornsocialite26 said:


> Finally found my gold toms wheeeeee!!! Im so shallow, I know! thanks for letting me share!



These are beautiful!


----------



## purseinsanity

Lorelei said:


> *Bornsocialite26*,love the golden Toms and *Purseinsanity* I'm speechless! what a great haul!



Many many thanks!


----------



## purseinsanity

*allbrandspls*, thank you so much!


----------



## pilatesworks

Just wanted to say thanks to purseinsanity, minal, cari, allbrandspls, NYCav, lallybelle, pursepushin, panda and mojo! 

And what great purchases everyone, big congrats! 
I wish I had time to give a shout-out to each one of you personally.....too many kids, too much work, too little time... but I do love and appreciate seeing everyones great new stuff!


----------



## djrr

*purseinsanity* your CLs are amazing!!! love them. And love the CDCs and Bal clutch as well.


----------



## pilatesworks

Balenciaga 2007 Violet Make-Up:


----------



## jeszica

*purseinsanity* - OMG your purchases!!!!   I love the CDCs and CLs!!!

*pilatesworks* - I am so in lust with your CDCs esp the Ombre Lizard PHW CDC


----------



## Lorelei

purseinsanity said:


> Aw, thanks! Maybe once my weight loss thread reaches it's goal I'll attempt modeling shots,


 
Judging by your tickers you are doing great on that front  so I'm sure you'll be modelling your great purchases for us very soon


----------



## Lorelei

pilatesworks said:


> Balenciaga 2007 Violet Make-Up:


 
Wow!,love this colour,all the Bal accessories are gorgeous,I wish their online shop shipped anywhere other than the UK in Europe


----------



## lallybelle

*purseinsanity* - Damn girl! Beautiful purchases. Love your shoe haul (those Bal flats are WAY too cute) and your CDC's. You are quite the exotic CDC queen.


----------



## pilatesworks

Thanks jeszica! 
I think you better get yourself a lizzie CDC.....I see it on your wish-list! 
They are really fun bracelets to wear......

Thanks lorelei! I find the Bal MU is really handy, and fits perfectly in my GST's.


----------



## jeszica

*Pilatesworks* - over here..hardly any CDC in the boutiques...think I have to try evilbay...

I have too many things I wish I can buy...must wait for $ tree to grow! LOL!

Your collection is really BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## pilatesworks

Thanks so much sweetie! 
Yup, the ombre Lizzies were sold out in the USA as well.......


----------



## kuromi

Aww *purseinsanity*, love all your hauls!


----------



## papertiger

*purseinsanity *- I already on the H forum - but i love looking at your things. This last shopping hawl is fabulous 

Here is my new Gucci beauty. Stone 'oversize' bamboo top-handle. I  her, here she is with some 'old' Chanel shoes (actually, I've hardly worn them)


----------



## papertiger

Here they are for people with normal eyesight. I just learned how to do this


----------



## allbrandspls

pilatesworks said:


> Balenciaga 2007 Violet Make-Up:


congrats on your makeup clutch.


papertiger said:


> *purseinsanity *- I already on the H forum - but i love looking at your things. This last shopping hawl is fabulous
> 
> Here is my new Gucci beauty. Stone 'oversize' bamboo top-handle. I  her, here she is with some 'old' Chanel shoes (actually, I've hardly worn them)


congrats on your gucci bag and chanel shoes. Great match.....you'll have to put them in action.


----------



## PANda_USC

Christian Louboutin Love Flats in Black Satin with Black Diamond Strass and Biancas in Nude Patent!


----------



## djrr

PANda_USC said:


> Christian Louboutin Love Flats in Black Satin with Black Diamond Strass and Biancas in Nude Patent!



*G*, 

cute flats!! i rarely see you share any flat purchases! 
oh, now i want something in nude patent also... do you think i should get the closed toe (like yours) or the open toe ones? i like plat forms. Your modeling pics make them look so pretty!!!

PS. just got my second pair of CLs, will take pics later!


----------



## PANda_USC

*djrr A*, thank you!!! Ehehe..I don't normally buy flats.even though they're all I wear to work, meow!! You should definitely get something in nude patent. I find it goes really well with my skintone. I'd highly recommend Very Prives(peep toe) or Biancas(closed toe pumps) in Nude Patent. Yay for heels and shorties like us!


----------



## djrr

My second pair of CLs!! 










*G*, I see! Hmm, that's hard to decide! I like the fact that you don't have to get a manicure to wear close toe heels, maybe I'll go w/ the Bianacas... we'll see. 

PS. I'm the shortie here! Not you!


----------



## Cari284

*Leslie*, that's such a gorgeous color, congrats!

*papertiger*, I'm not much of a Gucci fan but that bag is gorgeous! Congratulations to you!

*G*, oh Panda, you're killing me with your stunning purchases! Gaahh they are gooorgeous  Congratulations to you!

*djrr*, those CLs are stunning! Absolutely gorgeous! I love love love that color! Congratulations to you


----------



## Cari284

My mother just surprised me with this pretty dress  

(Please excuse the modeling pictures, they were taken very fast and I realized that perhaps I shouldn't show my very pale skin for everyone )


----------



## mojo

Cari284 said:


> My mother just surprised me with this pretty dress
> 
> (Please excuse the modeling pictures, they were taken very fast and I realized that perhaps I shouldn't show my very pale skin for everyone )


 
boy you're pretty!


----------



## mojo

PANda_USC said:


> Christian Louboutin Love Flats in Black Satin with Black Diamond Strass and Biancas in Nude Patent!


 
love them both!!


----------



## Lorelei

Cari284 said:


> My mother just surprised me with this pretty dress
> 
> (Please excuse the modeling pictures, they were taken very fast and I realized that perhaps I shouldn't show my very pale skin for everyone )


 
Wow, gorgeous Cari !


----------



## hambisyosa

Just this ...











Apple Macbook Pro


----------



## Cari284

*mojo*, haha thank you 

*Lorelei*, thank you sweetie!

*hambisyosa*, oh I also got a new Mac Book Pro this month  Yaay for us, congrats!


----------



## pilatesworks

Thanks sweetie!


----------



## PANda_USC

*A*, congrats on the shoes!!! Ehehhe, already commented in the CL sub-forum, wot! Great neutral with an exotic!

*cari*, thank you so much dear!! And your dress looks adorable on you! Your mum is so sweet!

*mojo*, merci beaucoup hun!

*hambisyosa*, great computer!!!!!!


----------



## Cari284

PANda_USC said:


> *A*, congrats on the shoes!!! Ehehhe, already commented in the CL sub-forum, wot! Great neutral with an exotic!
> 
> *cari*, thank you so much dear!! And your dress looks adorable on you! Your mum is so sweet!
> 
> *mojo*, merci beaucoup hun!
> 
> *hambisyosa*, great computer!!!!!!



Thank you sweetie  Just saw some pics of you in HL, CLs and H bracelet in the CL forum  Hoooot!


----------



## papertiger

*allbrandspls *and *cari * Thank you so much 

*cari* gorgeous dress, lucky girl 

*panda*, as usual you have bought the best of the best


----------



## hambisyosa

*Cari284 *: Cheers to us !

*PANda_USC* : Thank's !!

And wonderful purchases  to everyone


----------



## Bornsocialite26

hambisyosa said:


> Just this ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apple Macbook Pro



congrats babe! is this 13"? Il be getting mine tmw for my bday too! since Ipad is seriously testing my patience


----------



## Bri 333

Love the nude patents. May I ask how much were they?




PANda_USC said:


> Christian Louboutin Love Flats in Black Satin with Black Diamond Strass and Biancas in Nude Patent!


----------



## Bri 333

These are gorgeous!!! Congrats 




djrr said:


> My second pair of CLs!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *G*, I see! Hmm, that's hard to decide! I like the fact that you don't have to get a manicure to wear close toe heels, maybe I'll go w/ the Bianacas... we'll see.
> 
> PS. I'm the shortie here! Not you!


----------



## Cari284

*papertiger*, thank you


----------



## NYCavalier

I have been saying for a while I need a travel case for my jewelry and while I am not an LV girl myself (other than all my wonderful and dependable luggage!), I loved the Monte Carlo jewelry case... so here it is! I do love it


----------



## Cari284

*NYCavalier*, oh that case is absolutely stunning! And so perfect for traveling


----------



## NYCavalier

Thank you *Cari*!!!


----------



## papertiger

*NYCavalier* 







[/QUOTE]


----------



## Pursepushin

Oooohhh.....me too, I NEED that for jewelry while traveling. I'll look into that! Looks beautiful, just like you, NYCavalier!




NYCavalier said:


> I have been saying for a while I need a travel case for my jewelry and while I am not an LV girl myself (other than all my wonderful and dependable luggage!), I loved the Monte Carlo jewelry case... so here it is! I do love it


----------



## Pursepushin

Love it; very cute!




Cari284 said:


> My mother just surprised me with this pretty dress
> 
> (Please excuse the modeling pictures, they were taken very fast and I realized that perhaps I shouldn't show my very pale skin for everyone )


----------



## Pursepushin

Love these of course!!



djrr said:


> My second pair of CLs!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *G*, I see! Hmm, that's hard to decide! I like the fact that you don't have to get a manicure to wear close toe heels, maybe I'll go w/ the Bianacas... we'll see.
> 
> PS. I'm the shortie here! Not you!


----------



## Cari284

*Pursepushin*, thank you


----------



## gnourtmat

NYCavalier said:


> I have been saying for a while I need a travel case for my jewelry and while I am not an LV girl myself (other than all my wonderful and dependable luggage!), I loved the Monte Carlo jewelry case... so here it is! I do love it




wow! i love it! i need one of these!


----------



## gnourtmat

PANda_USC said:


>



LOVE THESE!


----------



## Bevyofpurses

hi ladies!! This is my first clic clac, SA said it's the smallest but I have a hunch she's wrong. On the third pic, it says "M" below "Hermes" does it
stand for medium? It's a bit loose


----------



## Bevyofpurses

gnourtmat said:


> wow! i love it! i need one of these!



I love this travelcase!! Super functional!


----------



## Bevyofpurses

gnourtmat said:


> LOVE THESE!



Panda u have the hottest buys in the planet! And your cls are just tdf! Vavavoom lower extremities!


----------



## Bevyofpurses

djrr said:


> My second pair of CLs!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *G*, I see! Hmm, that's hard to decide! I like the fact that you don't have to get a manicure to wear close toe heels, maybe I'll go w/ the Bianacas... we'll see.
> 
> PS. I'm the shortie here! Not you!


 

So so lovely!! We need a modelling pic  I love all your purchases!


----------



## Bevyofpurses

but others came home with me


----------



## kewave

Good haul, everyone! I feel like I just visited the mall, lols!


----------



## PANda_USC

*bri*, the nude patent biancas were $800-ish? I paid for Saturday delivery from the Madison boutique..

*gnour*, thank you! I love them too, ehehe. You should get a pair; they're a perfect neutral!

*bevy*, what a haul!! And congrats on your clic clac! They have smaller sizes for clic clacs...that one looks too big on you! .and I think the M may indicate size or uhm..year of production.


----------



## djrr

*Pursepushin, Bri 333* thank you!

*Bevyofpurses* thanks!! ur new purchases are lovely too, esp. love the third pic with the H and CCs.


----------



## fieryfashionist

I plan to catch up on all of the amazing purchases tomorrow, but for now, I will just post mine! 

Some cheap/sale basics from Nordies... lace edged tanks great for layering/under a cardi in black, magenta and grey and a turquoise cardi!










I used a NM/BG GC to pick up these babies... I've wanted them for many months!!  Sadly, I had to return my marron glace Biancas some time ago (couldn't get any size to work for me!), so these are my replacement!  Very comfy and hot at the same time haha. :-p  I love that they are such a fabulous neutral... they will work with anything!!

YSL metallic taupe (the official name escapes me because they are in the apartment) 105 Tribtoos!









Sooo, I obviosuly live for Mac haha, but I also adore YSL golden glosses (I still have to get a few LE colors still, but these are four I didn't have) and some other stuff (Chanel nail polishes, Tarina Tarintino shadow - that compact just kills me)!





I went a bit crazy in Bendels the other day... the hair accessories section has been my achilles heel for years and now that it's bigger and better than ever... soooo much worse!!

Headbands (excuse my awful hair... I threw it up and when I decided to model my headbands, it looked ridiculous up... I don't really wear my hair up anyway)! 
Okay, so I didn't model this one haha.


----------



## fieryfashionist

Here are the rest of my DIY headbands... I'm sure I'll do more, cuz they are so fun to do, and I can make them in countless colors! :-p


















Lastly, I am soooooo in love with this necklace (Kate Spade)... it's so me!!  I may need something else in this same design in a different style!! 




http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t208/fieryfashionista
/KateSpadenecklace2.jpg


----------



## fieryfashionist

Got this cute ponytail (never wear them, but this flower may sway me on hot summer days!) tie from Bendels and two cute pins! 





Lastly, I LOVE this shade of red... simply perfect!  New simples (CLs) are quite comfy too, so I had to get them!


----------



## Cari284

*Bevyofpurses*, that bracelet is absolutely stunning, I love those  And those Chanel sandals, hooot  Congratulations!

*fieryfashionist*, your purchases always amaze me! Those shoes are HOT, both of them! I'm in love with that Spade necklace.. And you must be our own little make up queen I think  Congratulations to you!


----------



## purseinsanity

djrr said:


> *purseinsanity* your CLs are amazing!!! love them. And love the CDCs and Bal clutch as well.



Thanks sweetie!


----------



## purseinsanity

pilatesworks said:


> Balenciaga 2007 Violet Make-Up:



  OOOOOHhhhhhhh.....Love purple!


----------



## purseinsanity

jeszica said:


> *purseinsanity* - OMG your purchases!!!!   I love the CDCs and CLs!!!
> 
> *pilatesworks* - I am so in lust with your CDCs esp the Ombre Lizard PHW CDC



  Thanks so much!


----------



## purseinsanity

lallybelle said:


> *purseinsanity* - Damn girl! Beautiful purchases. Love your shoe haul (those Bal flats are WAY too cute) and your CDC's. You are quite the exotic CDC queen.



Thanks *lally*!      I have no willpower!


----------



## purseinsanity

kuromi said:


> Aww *purseinsanity*, love all your hauls!



  Thank you *kuromi*!


----------



## purseinsanity

papertiger said:


> *purseinsanity *- I already on the H forum - but i love looking at your things. This last shopping hawl is fabulous
> 
> Here is my new Gucci beauty. Stone 'oversize' bamboo top-handle. I  her, here she is with some 'old' Chanel shoes (actually, I've hardly worn them)



Thanks hon!  That bag is amazing!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

PANda_USC said:


> Christian Louboutin Love Flats in Black Satin with Black Diamond Strass and Biancas in Nude Patent!



Those are gorgeous *Panda*!!


----------



## purseinsanity

djrr said:


> My second pair of CLs!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *G*, I see! Hmm, that's hard to decide! I like the fact that you don't have to get a manicure to wear close toe heels, maybe I'll go w/ the Bianacas... we'll see.
> 
> PS. I'm the shortie here! Not you!



  OMG!  I love these!!


----------



## purseinsanity

Cari284 said:


> My mother just surprised me with this pretty dress
> 
> (Please excuse the modeling pictures, they were taken very fast and I realized that perhaps I shouldn't show my very pale skin for everyone )



So pretty and feminine!


----------



## purseinsanity

hambisyosa said:


> Just this ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apple Macbook Pro



Love it!  Isn't it fantastic!?


----------



## purseinsanity

NYCavalier said:


> I have been saying for a while I need a travel case for my jewelry and while I am not an LV girl myself (other than all my wonderful and dependable luggage!), I loved the Monte Carlo jewelry case... so here it is! I do love it



Perfect for travel!


----------



## purseinsanity

Bevyofpurses said:


> hi ladies!! This is my first clic clac, SA said it's the smallest but I have a hunch she's wrong. On the third pic, it says "M" below "Hermes" does it
> stand for medium? It's a bit loose



"M" is probably for the year...2009.


----------



## purseinsanity

*Bevy*, gorgeous haul!


----------



## purseinsanity

*fieryfashionist*, your shopping skills are amazing!


----------



## luciabugia

Panda, your nude pair of CL is absolutely stunning!!

NYCavalier , that jewelry case is so elegant and practical! Perfect for travel, indeed!


----------



## Jaded81

Me too!!! Fab purchases everyone!!!



kewave said:


> Good haul, everyone! I feel like I just visited the mall, lols!


----------



## Cari284

*purseinsanity*, thank you


----------



## Bevyofpurses

Thank you all for the kind comments! Now I know what "m" stands for!


----------



## PANda_USC

*Minal*, love your vibrant and glittery hauls! Already commented on the CL sub-forum!

*purseinsanity*, thank you hun!

*lucia*, merci beaucoup! I highly recommend them!! Great color that goes with everything and relatively comfy!

*bevy*, it stands for "*M*mmmmm, that be a nice bracelet!", ^_^


----------



## Tsnaina

_A small purcased from Stockholm yesterday. Gucci Computer Case  SEK 3150_


----------



## Cari284

*Tsnaina*, oh I live in Stockholm!  Congratulations on your laptop case!


----------



## purseprincess32

Lovely purchases & gifts everyone! Congrats.


----------



## NYCavalier

Don't worry ladies... I won't be leaving Chanel anyyytime soon, but I definitely have been bitten by the Balenciaga bug!!! My new Classic Black City RH:






And.. one of my obsessions... another pair of TOMS! exclusive NM pewter!


----------



## Pursepushin

Great Hauls, everyone. Love all the stuff......especially the stuff that followed her home that was NOT the JCrew clearance stuff! Too cute. These Toms look really comfy, but IDK about the style...not feeling it yet. Guess I'd have to try them on to really feel the


----------



## jav821

Yay here is my HG Bal 05 Dolma City!


----------



## Tinn3rz

My new '10 Black Day! Great throw-around bag.


----------



## purseinsanity

Tsnaina said:


> _A small purcased from Stockholm yesterday. Gucci Computer Case  SEK 3150_



Ooooh, love it!


----------



## purseinsanity

NYCavalier said:


> Don't worry ladies... I won't be leaving Chanel anyyytime soon, but I definitely have been bitten by the Balenciaga bug!!! My new Classic Black City RH:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And.. one of my obsessions... another pair of TOMS! exclusive NM pewter!



Sheer gorgeousness X 2!!


----------



## djrr

my april bal babies!!


----------



## djrr

*NYCavalier* love your classic black bal!! and your cavalier is sooo cute, i want one!

*jav821* congrats on this find!

*Tinn3rz* congrats on your black day! another classic! 

i'm seeing a lot of bals lately.


----------



## Tinn3rz

Hehe thank you *djrr*. I'm loving your haul though. So springy! 



djrr said:


> *NYCavalier* love your classic black bal!! and your cavalier is sooo cute, i want one!
> 
> *jav821* congrats on this find!
> 
> *Tinn3rz* congrats on your black day! another classic!
> 
> i'm seeing a lot of bals lately.


----------



## jav821

*djrr* - thanks and you got some gorgeous bal colors!


----------



## Jaded81

COngrats!!!! Now you can carry your laptop in style!!!



Tsnaina said:


> _A small purcased from Stockholm yesterday. Gucci Computer Case  SEK 3150_


----------



## Jaded81

Phew good to hear! Fab purchases and your doggie is soooo cute!!!



NYCavalier said:


> Don't worry ladies... I won't be leaving Chanel anyyytime soon, but I definitely have been bitten by the Balenciaga bug!!! My new Classic Black City RH:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And.. one of my obsessions... another pair of TOMS! exclusive NM pewter!


----------



## joojoo

very nice collection. thanks for sharing.


----------



## Cari284

*NYCavalier*, ah gorgeous B bag and those Toms are so cute  Congrats! But the cutest thing of all must be your little cavalier 

*jav821*, another gorgeous B bag! Congratulations to you!

*Tinn3rz*, the third B bag I will mention now haha! And yes, I could see that it's a great "everyday/throw around bag"! Congrats!

*djrr*, ok. I think we have to rename this thread to "B bag love" or something :lolots: Absoultely gorgeous bag! I love love love all the colors! Congratulations to you


----------



## Lorelei

Wow! Chanel ladies seem to really like Balenciaga too and I think I might be starting to feel the same ,the Black City is starting to call my name ,hehehe


----------



## Jaded81

Whoaa!!! What a haul!!!! Congrats!!!!!!



djrr said:


> my april bal babies!!


----------



## Jaded81

C and Jav, Congrats on your lovely BBags too!!!!


----------



## Tsnaina

Cari284 said:


> *Tsnaina*, oh I live in Stockholm!  Congratulations on your laptop case!



Thank* Cari284* ! It just a quick purchased before i head to the boat to Helsinki


----------



## Tsnaina

purseinsanity said:


> Ooooh, love it!



Thank you _*purseinsanity*_.


----------



## Tinn3rz

Hehe thank you *Cari*! Needs a lot of breaking in to be as smooshy as my city. Im kinda craving Longchamp though because of the rain we keep getting. You got some great colors for spring. 



Cari284 said:


> *NYCavalier*, ah gorgeous B bag and those Toms are so cute  Congrats! But the cutest thing of all must be your little cavalier
> 
> *jav821*, another gorgeous B bag! Congratulations to you!
> 
> *Tinn3rz*, the third B bag I will mention now haha! And yes, I could see that it's a great "everyday/throw around bag"! Congrats!
> 
> *djrr*, ok. I think we have to rename this thread to "B bag love" or something :lolots: Absoultely gorgeous bag! I love love love all the colors! Congratulations to you



Thanks A! 


Jaded81 said:


> C and Jav, Congrats on your lovely BBags too!!!!


----------



## Cari284

Tinn3rz said:


> Hehe thank you *Cari*! Needs a lot of breaking in to be as smooshy as my city. Im kinda craving Longchamp though because of the rain we keep getting. You got some great colors for spring.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks A!



Yes, they are super for rainy days! You should absolutely get one  Thank you so much


----------



## PANda_USC

holy smokes everyone! Congrats on all of the Bal bags!!


----------



## djrr

Tinn3rz said:


> Hehe thank you *djrr*. I'm loving your haul though. So springy!





jav821 said:


> *djrr* - thanks and you got some gorgeous bal colors!



thank you!!



Cari284 said:


> *djrr*, ok. I think we have to rename this thread to "B bag love" or something :lolots: Absoultely gorgeous bag! I love love love all the colors! Congratulations to you



lol, yes, i agree!!



Lorelei said:


> Wow! Chanel ladies seem to really like Balenciaga too and I think I might be starting to feel the same ,the Black City is starting to call my name ,hehehe



you should totally do it! black city is so classic!



Jaded81 said:


> Whoaa!!! What a haul!!!! Congrats!!!!!!



thank you!


----------



## AdamAlex

PANda_USC said:


> Christian Louboutin Love Flats in Black Satin with Black Diamond Strass and Biancas in Nude Patent!


 

love those nude CLs!!!  what is the name of this model?


----------



## jav821

*Cari284*, *Jaded81* - thank you! love Bbags they have such a gorgeous colors!


----------



## purse-nality

djrr said:


> my april bal babies!!




whoa! i see you weren't kidding!


----------



## djrr

purse-nality said:


> whoa! i see you weren't kidding!



lol, probably not!


----------



## babyontheway

that is some serious shopping!  They are all gorgeous:greengrin:



djrr said:


> my april bal babies!!


----------



## babyontheway

PANda- I am speechless!  I love your flats with strass  I would love to see your shoe collection now



PANda_USC said:


> Christian Louboutin Love Flats in Black Satin with Black Diamond Strass and Biancas in Nude Patent!


----------



## Jaded81

I have always been tempted by BBags but SO doesn't like them! 



jav821 said:


> *Cari284*, *Jaded81* - thank you! love Bbags they have such a gorgeous colors!


----------



## Lorelei

Jaded81 said:


> I have always been tempted by BBags but SO doesn't like them!


 

Well,tell him he doesn't need to wear one


----------



## Cari284

Lorelei said:


> Well,tell him he doesn't need to wear one



:lolots:


----------



## djrr

Lorelei said:


> Well,*tell him he doesn't need to wear one *



agreed!!

*Jaded*, bal bags are awesome, you should get at least 1!! you'll love it.


----------



## NYCavalier

djrr said:


> agreed!!
> 
> *Jaded*, bal bags are awesome, you should get at least 1!! you'll love it.



I sooo agree!!! But be careful... they are soo addicting!


----------



## Swe3tGirl

My large Dior New Lock pouchette =)


----------



## Cari284

*Swe3tGirl*, it's goorgeous! Congratulations


----------



## kc_mae

My other love, Balenciaga in red . Now if only I can get my hands on a red Chanel!


----------



## Cari284

*kc_mae*, absolutely stunning red B bag!  Congrats to you!


----------



## Swe3tGirl

Thank you Cari!!! =)



Cari284 said:


> *Swe3tGirl*, it's goorgeous! Congratulations


----------



## djrr

*kc_mae* love your bal!! i think red is a must in every bag collection!! 

*Swe3tGirl* cute CD pouchette!


----------



## Bornsocialite26

A gift from Mommy
surprised how comfy these monte carlos are
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and these LC duffle bags in L and XL are life savers for our excess luggage!




also found my beige LC in medium long handle


----------



## allbrandspls

Swe3tGirl said:


> My large Dior New Lock pouchette =)


congrats on your new pouchette.



kc_mae said:


> My other love, Balenciaga in red . Now if only I can get my hands on a red Chanel!


congrats on your bbag...i'm still wanting to acquire one soon. Still don't know which colour yet.



Bornsocialite26 said:


> A gift from Mommy
> surprised how comfy these monte carlos are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and these LC duffle bags in L and XL are life savers for our excess luggage!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also found my beige LC in medium long handle


congrats on your haul....love the LC bags...


----------



## Cari284

*Bornsocialite26*, congratulations on the shoes and on the bags  Great purchases!


----------



## Cari284

This has been on my mind for quite some time now  And yesterday it became mine, yay!


----------



## Lorelei

Wow, *Cari*,congrats on your beautiful Trevi,we'll be needing modelling pics,please


----------



## Lorelei

*Bornsocialite26*, I really  those LV loafers and the pliages


----------



## Cari284

Lorelei said:


> Wow, *Cari*,congrats on your beautiful Trevi,we'll be needing modelling pics,please



Thank you so much, you're always so kind  

You can find modeling pictures here: http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton/long-time-no-see-but-whos-up-reveal-581830.html


----------



## allbrandspls

Cari284 said:


> This has been on my mind for quite some time now  And yesterday it became mine, yay!


Wow Cari our on a roll....lots of nice proddies.


----------



## pilatesworks

My latest obsession, Christian Louboutin.....

Anthracite Platform Pumps: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mater Claude : 





Black Simple Pumps, 85 mm heel: 





Ivory Zorro Cut-out Sandals, 85 mm heel:


----------



## Cari284

*allbrandspls*, thank you so much 

*pilatesworks*, oh your Louboutins are absolutely gorgeous! I love the last model, not so usual  Congratulations to you!


----------



## allbrandspls

pilatesworks said:


> My latest obsession, Christian Louboutin.....
> 
> Anthracite Platform Pumps:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mater Claude :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Simple Pumps, 85 mm heel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ivory Zorro Cut-out Sandals, 85 mm heel:


MY favourites too, congrats Leslie!!!


----------



## Lorelei

*pilateswork*, love the CL's, especially the black pumps 

I got myself a little Hermès


----------



## kuromi

Oooh *Lorelei*, love your Hermes!!! It's so lovely !


----------



## kuromi

This should be in March but i forgot to post last month!!

My new Givenchy Pandora


----------



## Cari284

*Lorelei*, oh that scarf is gorgeous! I love love love the colors  Congratulations to you!

*kuromi*, congratulations on a new bag! It looks great on you!


----------



## kuromi

Thank you *Cari*!!


----------



## angelsky

Jaded81 said:


> I have always been tempted by BBags but SO doesn't like them!



You should be tempted.  Hiak hiak.


----------



## Lorelei

Thank you Cari and Kuromi


----------



## Jaded81

That is what I tell him... but trust me, he would let it be known that he doesn't like it.... like background noise 



Lorelei said:


> Well,tell him he doesn't need to wear one


----------



## Jaded81

Maybe one day I'll might succeed in convincing him!!! hehe


----------



## Jaded81

Very pretty! COngrats!



Swe3tGirl said:


> My large Dior New Lock pouchette =)


----------



## Jaded81

Congrats!!! Ahhh there are always red Chanels floating around if you don't mind not purchasing them from the boutique!



kc_mae said:


> My other love, Balenciaga in red . Now if only I can get my hands on a red Chanel!


----------



## Jaded81

Wow what lovely purchases!!! You need to do a fam pic for all your Longchamp bags Kat!



Bornsocialite26 said:


> A gift from Mommy
> surprised how comfy these monte carlos are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and these LC duffle bags in L and XL are life savers for our excess luggage!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also found my beige LC in medium long handle


----------



## Jaded81

COngrats again Cari dear! Not sure if you saw, but I commented on your reveal thread!!! One of the rare times I am ever in the LV forum! heheheh



Cari284 said:


> This has been on my mind for quite some time now  And yesterday it became mine, yay!


----------



## Bevyofpurses

Cari284 said:


> This has been on my mind for quite some time now  And yesterday it became mine, yay!



Lovely trevi! Congratulations Cari!


----------



## Bevyofpurses

pilatesworks said:


> My latest obsession, Christian Louboutin.....
> 
> Anthracite Platform Pumps:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mater Claude :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Simple Pumps, 85 mm heel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ivory Zorro Cut-out Sandals, 85 mm heel:




Oh my cl heaven!!


----------



## Jaded81

Beautiful!!! The blacks are very classic and the white heels are sooo yummy! Now we need some mod shots with some leg! 





pilatesworks said:


> My latest obsession, Christian Louboutin.....
> 
> Anthracite Platform Pumps:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mater Claude :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black Simple Pumps, 85 mm heel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ivory Zorro Cut-out Sandals, 85 mm heel:


----------



## Jaded81

Very Pretty!! Congrats!!!



Lorelei said:


> *pilateswork*, love the CL's, especially the black pumps
> 
> I got myself a little Hermès


----------



## Jaded81

*V* you are terrible! As a friend you should be trying to help me stay on my ban and not try enable me!!! 



angelsky said:


> You should be tempted.  Hiak hiak.


----------



## Cari284

*Jaded81*, haha thank you! Yes I saw  I don't like all the bags either but this one caught my heart 

*Bevyofpurses*, thank you so much


----------



## Pursepushin

I know, right?! I have the same bag!




Cari284 said:


> This has been on my mind for quite some time now  And yesterday it became mine, yay!


----------



## vanessag

love all you LC bags! 





Bornsocialite26 said:


> A gift from Mommy
> surprised how comfy these monte carlos are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and these LC duffle bags in L and XL are life savers for our excess luggage!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also found my beige LC in medium long handle


----------



## PANda_USC

*leslie*, beautiful CLs hun!! Eheheheheh! H CDCs, CLs, you're my kind of gal, eheheh!

*cari*, beautiful damier bag!!!!!!

*lorelei*, the colors of your scarf are amazing!

*bornsocialite*, fab haul!!! The shoes, the longchamps etc etc!! Congrats!


----------



## Lorelei

Panda,Jaded,thank you!


----------



## Smoothoprter

I waited patiently (about a year) for these to pop up on eBay.  They are very Chanel-esqe, no?  They are made of cheap plastic but look nice when worn.  They finally popped up on eBay.  First the black and then the white just a few months apart.  The white one arrived today.

French Connection bracelets - they were not available in the U.S.  Patience is a virtue.


----------



## jeszica

Congrats!!  You finally managed to find them! 



Smoothoprter said:


> I waited patiently (about a year) for these to pop up on eBay. They are very Chanel-esqe, no? They are made of cheap plastic but look nice when worn. They finally popped up on eBay. First the black and then the white just a few months apart. The white one arrived today.
> 
> French Connection bracelets - they were not available in the U.S. Patience is a virtue.


----------



## pilatesworks

Jaded81 said:


> Beautiful!!! The blacks are very classic and the white heels are sooo yummy! Now we need some mod shots with some leg!



Thanks so much everyone, here you go Jaded!
My feet are looking very veiny, and lots of mosquito bites on feet/ankles too, lol! 
Sorry for the dirty mirror, believe it or not, I just had wiped it down!


----------



## Smoothoprter

jeszica said:


> Congrats!! You finally managed to find them!


 
I DID!!! Thank you to you for enabling me so long ago with your beautiful pictures.  I wasn't going to give up until I had them in my hot little hands.


----------



## Bri 333

These are gorgeous!!! What brand is it?




Smoothoprter said:


> I waited patiently (about a year) for these to pop up on eBay. They are very Chanel-esqe, no? They are made of cheap plastic but look nice when worn. They finally popped up on eBay. First the black and then the white just a few months apart. The white one arrived today.
> 
> French Connection bracelets - they were not available in the U.S. Patience is a virtue.


----------



## Smoothoprter

Bri 333 said:


> These are gorgeous!!!


 
Thanks Sabrina.  Long time no see, I hope you've been well.


----------



## Bri 333

^ Am doing well. Thanks! We definitely have to meet up at Bings for lunch. It's been forever!!! Any chance I could find out what brand these are so I can start my year long search, lol.


----------



## Smoothoprter

Bri 333 said:


> ^ Am doing well. Thanks! We definitely have to meet up at Bings for lunch. It's been forever!!! Any chance I could find out what brand these are so I can start my year long search, lol.


 
They are French Connection.  I paid around $32 total for the black and $10 total for the white one - very affordable.  The white one is nicer than the black - or maybe it's because the white one I purchased was new and the black used.  

Let's definitely get together for lunch soon.


----------



## Bri 333

^ Thanks! xoxoxoxo  Let's email and plan a day for lunch. I can meet you closer to work if that helps.


----------



## jeszica

No worries!!  Too bad the local boutiques do not sell ...if not I would have bought for you one year ago.  

Congrats again!!  They really look lovely!



Smoothoprter said:


> I DID!!! Thank you to you for enabling me so long ago with your beautiful pictures. I wasn't going to give up until I had them in my hot little hands.


----------



## Bevyofpurses

pilatesworks said:


> Thanks so much everyone, here you go Jaded!
> My feet are looking very veiny, and lots of mosquito bites on feet/ankles too, lol!
> Sorry for the dirty mirror, believe it or not, I just had wiped it down!



Wow legs!


----------



## Bevyofpurses

Smoothoprter said:


> I DID!!! Thank you to you for enabling me so long ago with your beautiful pictures.  I wasn't going to give up until I had them in my hot little hands.



And wow arms! I love those cuffs!


----------



## natasha21

Love the CL's..!!


----------



## Cari284

*PANda_USC*, thank you sweetie!

*Smoothoprter*, oh those are absolutely gorgeous! I love love love them. Congratulations to you!

*pilatesworks*, stunning shoes on you


----------



## allbrandspls

congrats Mon on the gorgeous bracelets i love them. Matches your necklace.


----------



## angelsky

Jaded81 said:


> *V* you are terrible! As a friend you should be trying to help me stay on my ban and not try enable me!!!



even my sister says I'm one bad bad bad sister on enabling. . I am eyeing the city next, just waiting for the impulsiveness when the right color catches my eye.  I am happy just enjoying the recent Chanel buys from the rest of the gals here.  I am a boring gal this month.


----------



## Jaded81

Congrats!! 

I swear, for a moment I thought these were Chanel and got confused because I was in the non-CHanel purchases thread!! 

They are absolutely gorgeous!!! And priced very reasonably too1!!



Smoothoprter said:


> I waited patiently (about a year) for these to pop up on eBay.  They are very Chanel-esqe, no?  They are made of cheap plastic but look nice when worn.  They finally popped up on eBay.  First the black and then the white just a few months apart.  The white one arrived today.
> 
> French Connection bracelets - they were not available in the U.S.  Patience is a virtue.


----------



## Jaded81

Thanks for the pics, mama lion! 

Both black heels are beautiful, so elegant and classic! My fave 2 are the white sandals (great for summer/spring) and the Black platform heels (I tend to like heels with platforms better because it is more comfy on the feet!).

Honestly, I didn't notice the mozzie bites until you mentioned them! What happened? Also, I am in no way exaggerating when I say that my feet are veiny too! It esp pops up when the weather is hot! (I know, I'm a freak!) 

And holy cow!! Those legs!!!!! 



pilatesworks said:


> Thanks so much everyone, here you go Jaded!
> My feet are looking very veiny, and lots of mosquito bites on feet/ankles too, lol!
> Sorry for the dirty mirror, believe it or not, I just had wiped it down!


----------



## Jaded81

Tsk tsk tsk!!! Naughty naughty!




angelsky said:


> even my sister says I'm one bad bad bad sister on enabling. . I am eyeing the city next, just waiting for the impulsiveness when the right color catches my eye.  I am happy just enjoying the recent Chanel buys from the rest of the gals here.  I am a boring gal this month.


----------



## Smoothoprter

jeszica said:


> Too bad the local boutiques do not sell ...if not I would have bought for you one year ago.


 
I know, thanks again for enabling me.

Bevyofpurses, PANda_USC, Jaded81 - thank you.



allbrandspls said:


> congrats Mon on the gorgeous bracelets i love them. Matches your necklace.


 
They do! I can't wait to wear the bracelets with my Chanel necklace.


----------



## mojo

pilatesworks said:


> Thanks so much everyone, here you go Jaded!
> My feet are looking very veiny, and lots of mosquito bites on feet/ankles too, lol!
> Sorry for the dirty mirror, believe it or not, I just had wiped it down!


 
where's the smiley for wolf whistling?????


----------



## mojo

Smoothoprter said:


> I DID!!! Thank you to you for enabling me so long ago with your beautiful pictures. I wasn't going to give up until I had them in my hot little hands.


 
these are stunning!  and look way more expensive than their actual price!


----------



## kuromi

Smoothoprter said:


> I waited patiently (about a year) for these to pop up on eBay.  They are very Chanel-esqe, no?  They are made of cheap plastic but look nice when worn.  They finally popped up on eBay.  First the black and then the white just a few months apart.  The white one arrived today.
> 
> French Connection bracelets - they were not available in the U.S.  Patience is a virtue.




Awww love them ! They're definitely worth the wait *Smoothoprter *!!


----------



## Smoothoprter

kuromi said:


> Awww love them ! They're definitely worth the wait *Smoothoprter *!!


 
Thank you.


----------



## PANda_USC

*Mon*, gorgeous bracelets!


----------



## sbelle

Picked up little BV bag on vacation last week.....

Ignore the bag in the back (YSL scoop) it was in the picture for size comparison and to make the BV stand up!


----------



## Cari284

*sbelle*, super cute BV! Congratulations to you


----------



## pilatesworks

Jaded81 said:


> Thanks for the pics, mama lion!
> 
> Both black heels are beautiful, so elegant and classic! My fave 2 are the white sandals (great for summer/spring) and the Black platform heels (I tend to like heels with platforms better because it is more comfy on the feet!).
> 
> Honestly, I didn't notice the mozzie bites until you mentioned them! What happened? Also, I am in no way exaggerating when I say that my feet are veiny too! It esp pops up when the weather is hot! (I know, I'm a freak!)
> 
> And holy cow!! Those legs!!!!!



 :


----------



## Jaded81

pilatesworks said:


> :


----------



## alexandra28

Cute Prada shoes at Neiman Marcus Last Call


----------



## scarlet555

alexandra28 said:


> Cute Prada shoes at Neiman Marcus Last Call


 
very nice!


----------



## Cari284

*alexandra28*, congratulations!


----------



## NYCavalier

My new Balenciaga Outremer Giant Silver HW Money Wallet!!!!!!!!!! LOVE IT!


----------



## monap_1981

Congrats!  What a great wallet, love the color! 





NYCavalier said:


> My new Balenciaga Outremer Giant Silver HW Money Wallet!!!!!!!!!! LOVE IT!


----------



## djrr

*NYCavalier* love that outremer wallet!! the color is stunning!


----------



## NYCavalier

Thank you *monap_1981* and *djrr*!! I LOVE Bal wallets... the best!


----------



## djrr

Here's a new pair of CLs, I love the little spikes!


----------



## Pursepushin

Congrats all of you who have new acquisitions. Very nice!! /\ Love the little spikes on those guys!


----------



## Cari284

*NYCavalier*, that wallet is absolutely gorgeous. I love the model and the color is just stunning! Congratulations!

*djrr*, oh congratulations! I love the pretty/though vibe they give  They are beautiful!


----------



## kewave

djrr said:


> Here's a new pair of CLs, I love the little spikes!


 
Very edgy CL, you look wonderful in it!


----------



## NYCavalier

Ooooo  Love those CL's *djrr*


----------



## sjunky13

djrr said:


> Here's a new pair of CLs, I love the little spikes!


 Yay! I bought these in black. Love them sooo much.


----------



## djrr

*Pursepushin, Cari284, kewave, NYCavalier* - thanks!!

*sjunky1*3 yay, shoe twin! aren't they just so cute on?


----------



## gnourtmat

djrr said:


> Here's a new pair of CLs, I love the little spikes!



these are so fierce!


----------



## JeanGranger

Congrats! I love them! Does these come in flats?


----------



## JeanGranger

congrats~ very nice blue color!



NYCavalier said:


> My new Balenciaga Outremer Giant Silver HW Money Wallet!!!!!!!!!! LOVE IT!


----------



## thegraceful1

Gorgeous Purchases Everyone!!!!

Here are mine, got them last night from the Bal/SCP


----------



## mojo

NYCavalier said:


> My new Balenciaga Outremer Giant Silver HW Money Wallet!!!!!!!!!! LOVE IT!


 
i have this too in a different colour!  but yours is a stunning colour!!


----------



## mojo

djrr said:


> Here's a new pair of CLs, I love the little spikes!


 
ooh la la!


----------



## Cari284

*thegraceful1*, congratulations to you


----------



## mojo

thegraceful1 said:


> Gorgeous Purchases Everyone!!!!
> 
> Here are mine, got them last night from the Bal/SCP


 
lovely!


----------



## mojo

sbelle said:


> Picked up little BV bag on vacation last week.....
> 
> Ignore the bag in the back (YSL scoop) it was in the picture for size comparison and to make the BV stand up!


 
that BV is super cute!


----------



## kuromi

NYCavalier said:


> My new Balenciaga Outremer Giant Silver HW Money Wallet!!!!!!!!!! LOVE IT!




Awww love the color!! Beautiful !


----------



## kuromi

thegraceful1 said:


> Gorgeous Purchases Everyone!!!!
> 
> Here are mine, got them last night from the Bal/SCP



Aww thegraceful1, you got so many at one go! Lovely!!! Congrats


----------



## Jaded81

Congrats, that is such a cute bag!



sbelle said:


> Picked up little BV bag on vacation last week.....
> 
> Ignore the bag in the back (YSL scoop) it was in the picture for size comparison and to make the BV stand up!


----------



## Jaded81

Congrats! It is a gorgeous shade of brown!! Like coffee!! MmMMmmm




alexandra28 said:


> Cute Prada shoes at Neiman Marcus Last Call


----------



## Jaded81

COngrats!!! That blue is TDF!



NYCavalier said:


> My new Balenciaga Outremer Giant Silver HW Money Wallet!!!!!!!!!! LOVE IT!


----------



## Jaded81

Absolutely stunning *A*! Feminine, yet edgy!




djrr said:


> Here's a new pair of CLs, I love the little spikes!


----------



## Jaded81

I see that many Chanel lovers are Bal addicts too!! hehe Congrats on your lovely new acquisitions!



thegraceful1 said:


> Gorgeous Purchases Everyone!!!!
> 
> Here are mine, got them last night from the Bal/SCP


----------



## fieryfashionist

I'm VERY behind here... going back to page 45 (sorry if you posted before and I missed you)!

*NYC* - Awesome purchases... love the black City especially!

Thanks so much, *purseinsanity*... you're always so sweet!  I'm still dying over your amazing shoe haul!! 

Thanks so much, *G*!  Those nude patent Biancas ares simply TDF on you!

*Pursepushin* - I'm with you (re: Toms), but they sure do look comfy!   I just stick to my 29329382 flats instead. 

*jav821 *- Wow, what a pretty City!!  Congrats on scoring your HG!!   I actually had and sold this very color/style a while back... your pics are making me regret it a bit!
*
Tinn3rz *- Great Day... chic AND functional!
*
Swet3girl* - Beautiful Dior!

*Born/Kat* - Your mom is so sweet... and those totes are so fabulously functional!!

*Cari*, yay, congrats!!   We must see modeling pics, because everything looks amazing on you!!!

*Leslie*, your purchases are always fabulous... LOVE the CLs, especially the anthra new simples!!  They all look amazing on you (and comfy heel heights to boot)! 

*Lorelei *- Beautiful H scarf!!

*kuromi* - Your new Givenchy looks fabulous on you!!

*Mon*, I remember these (I think it was the "elegance" line, or something, that it reminded me of Chanel wise)... so happy you were able to find them!!!  Patience sure does pay off (and ebay is the greatest)!!  They look beautiful on you! 

*sbelle* - Beautiful BV!!  Now that's what I call a souvenir haha. 

*alexandra *- What an awesome Last Call find... I love Prada shoes!

*djrr *- They look great on you... I love the spikes!!

*N*, what amazing bags (and good to see you here... haven't seen you in a while! )... LOVE them!!


----------



## purseinsanity

djrr said:


> my april bal babies!!


----------



## purseinsanity

Swe3tGirl said:


> My large Dior New Lock pouchette =)



LOVE that!


----------



## purseinsanity

Cari284 said:


> This has been on my mind for quite some time now  And yesterday it became mine, yay!


----------



## purseinsanity

*Bornsocialite*, awesome haul!


----------



## purseinsanity

*pilates*, you rock those CLs!


----------



## purseinsanity

kuromi said:


> This should be in March but i forgot to post last month!!
> 
> My new Givenchy Pandora



It's beautiful!  Congrats!


----------



## purseinsanity

*Lorelei,* your H scarf is beautiful!


----------



## purseinsanity

Smoothoprter said:


> I waited patiently (about a year) for these to pop up on eBay.  They are very Chanel-esqe, no?  They are made of cheap plastic but look nice when worn.  They finally popped up on eBay.  First the black and then the white just a few months apart.  The white one arrived today.
> 
> French Connection bracelets - they were not available in the U.S.  Patience is a virtue.



Ooooh!  Those are fabulous!


----------



## purseinsanity

sbelle said:


> Picked up little BV bag on vacation last week.....
> 
> Ignore the bag in the back (YSL scoop) it was in the picture for size comparison and to make the BV stand up!



Absolutely gorgeous!  You have such great taste!


----------



## purseinsanity

alexandra28 said:


> Cute Prada shoes at Neiman Marcus Last Call



Love them!


----------



## purseinsanity

NYCavalier said:


> My new Balenciaga Outremer Giant Silver HW Money Wallet!!!!!!!!!! LOVE IT!



Love, love, love this color!


----------



## purseinsanity

djrr said:


> Here's a new pair of CLs, I love the little spikes!



Love CL spikes!  I am obsessed with all the CLs that have studs/spikes!


----------



## purseinsanity

thegraceful1 said:


> Gorgeous Purchases Everyone!!!!
> 
> Here are mine, got them last night from the Bal/SCP


----------



## purseinsanity

Here's mine:  

Fossati Venice evening clutch in natural lizard:  (has an awesome pink lambskin lining too!)


----------



## purseinsanity

Best part?  Matches my Hermes ombre lizard CDC perfectly!


----------



## purseinsanity

Speaking of matching, what do you girls think of this?  Go well together or not so much?


----------



## kewave

^
^
They are all perfect match, *purseinsanity*! You have so many beautiful things, can't wait for yr modeling pics (Soon I hope.....as I noticed u r progressing very well on the Weight Loss Ticker)


----------



## purseinsanity

^Thanks sweetie!  I've kind of hit a wall!  Even with exercising my weight's not budging!  I think my DH is giving me bad luck.  He says I look absolutely perfect and is annoyed that I want to lose a little more.  I think he's jinxing me!


----------



## kewave

I have no intention to jinx u; can't help but agree with your sweet DH that you must be already looking absolutely perfect. So don't make us wait too long!!!


----------



## Jaded81

Congrats!!!! 



purseinsanity said:


> Best part?  Matches my Hermes ombre lizard CDC perfectly!


----------



## Jaded81

I agree with *kewave*, they do together perfectly! I also agree that you probably look great and do not need to lose anymore weight! Dying to see some modelling pics from you!!!!!



purseinsanity said:


> Speaking of matching, what do you girls think of this?  Go well together or not so much?


----------



## purseinsanity

kewave said:


> I have no intention to jinx u; can't help but agree with your sweet DH that you must be already looking absolutely perfect. So don't make us wait too long!!!



You are too sweet, did you know that?!


----------



## purseinsanity

Thanks *Jaded*!  You ladies always look so amazing that it's a little nerve racking to post my own!


----------



## Luccibag

Oooh love the shoes and bracelet!  They look great together Purseinsanity!


----------



## thegraceful1

*car284, mojo, kuromi, jaded81 *aww...Thank you

*M*- Thank you hon...yes I have been in & out..you know how that goes...but I have seen your loot and as always is amazing

*R*- your "spikey" red flats matches your H bracelet perfectly!, love your clutch too is gorgeous


----------



## Luccibag

I needed a very under the radar, no logo bag and this was perfect!  

Hermes Parchemin Massai! (I fell in love with Jennifer Aniston's so here she is).


----------



## thegraceful1

^ Congrats Linda! your H bag is gorgeous!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

Luccibag said:


> Oooh love the shoes and bracelet!  They look great together Purseinsanity!



Thanks *Lucci*!


----------



## purseinsanity

thegraceful1 said:


> *car284, mojo, kuromi, jaded81 *aww...Thank you
> 
> *M*- Thank you hon...yes I have been in & out..you know how that goes...but I have seen your loot and as always is amazing
> 
> *R*- your "spikey" red flats matches your H bracelet perfectly!, love your clutch too is gorgeous



Many thanks my dear!


----------



## purseinsanity

Luccibag said:


> I needed a very under the radar, no logo bag and this was perfect!
> 
> Hermes Parchemin Massai! (I fell in love with Jennifer Aniston's so here she is).



This is absolutely gorgeous!  Many congrats!


----------



## fieryfashionist

*purseinsanity*, they look fabulous together!!   You have amazing taste! 

*N*, I know what you mean haha.   Aww, thanks so much! 

*Luccibag*, that is the perfect inconspicuous, luxe bag... beautiful!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Some new stuff to post! 

I actually returned a pair of shoes (not CLs haha) I wasn't gonna use... these however, I did the day I received them!!  Miu Miu flats!









Saks F&F was soo tempting... and I gave in! :-p  I'm so in love with the Kate Spade flower accessories and bought the long version of the short necklace I'd posted previously (I doubled it up in this pic, but it looks cool worn long too)!









I really love F21 for their fun, cheap accessories... and Target too!  I love these four necklace I bought... first pic = three necklaces combined (one Target plus two F21) and second pic = two F21!










I can't believe I'm saying this haha, but the new Mac collection didn't excite me much... just bought a pretty gloss!  I had to replenish my moisturizer though... and one of my favorite Chanel products!





ATL F&F... bought five cardis... very lightweight and perfect for layering!


----------



## fieryfashionist

I think I'm a bit too obsessed with this Anthro cardi haha (this makes three... cream. black and now charcoal grey)! :-p 






This H&M scarf had to come home with me! 





I've had my eye on this BR ring and had to get it... the pic sucks (stupid phone) but it's SO pretty... there's a gold butterfly on it and these pretty crystals/milky beads)!





I had a GC and found the most adorable Juicy charm (so fitting that it's a lipstick haha) to put on my Amethyst Bal City... I also made the crystal one next to it). 





Lastly, this is one of my best finds ever (thanks to a friend)!!!  Amazing price for an amazingly rare bag in an irresistible color haha!   A smushy '04 Marigold Twiggy, ahh!!


----------



## purseinsanity

fieryfashionist said:


> *purseinsanity*, they look fabulous together!!   You have amazing taste!
> 
> *N*, I know what you mean haha.   Aww, thanks so much!
> 
> *Luccibag*, that is the perfect inconspicuous, luxe bag... beautiful!



Thanks hon!


----------



## purseinsanity

Love all your amazing purchases Minal!  Love that flower Kate Spade necklace!


----------



## Luccibag

Love ALL your goodies Fieryfashionist!  And OMG that yellow bag!  Ive been wanting a yellow bag lately!


----------



## airborne

as always!!!





fieryfashionist said:


> I think I'm a bit too obsessed with this Anthro cardi haha (this makes three... cream. black and now charcoal grey)! :-p
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This H&M scarf had to come home with me!
> 
> 
> I've had my eye on this BR ring and had to get it... the pic sucks (stupid phone) but it's SO pretty... there's a gold butterfly on it and these pretty crystals/milky beads)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a GC and found the most adorable Juicy charm (so fitting that it's a lipstick haha) to put on my Amethyst Bal City... I also made the crystal one next to it).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly, this is one of my best finds ever (thanks to a friend)!!!  Amazing price for an amazingly rare bag in an irresistible color haha!   A smushy '04 Marigold Twiggy, ahh!!


----------



## kuromi

fieryfashionist said:


> I think I'm a bit too obsessed with this Anthro cardi haha (this makes three... cream. black and now charcoal grey)! :-p
> 
> 
> This H&M scarf had to come home with me!
> 
> 
> I've had my eye on this BR ring and had to get it... the pic sucks (stupid phone) but it's SO pretty... there's a gold butterfly on it and these pretty crystals/milky beads)!
> 
> 
> I had a GC and found the most adorable Juicy charm (so fitting that it's a lipstick haha) to put on my Amethyst Bal City... I also made the crystal one next to it).
> 
> 
> Lastly, this is one of my best finds ever (thanks to a friend)!!!  Amazing price for an amazingly rare bag in an irresistible color haha!   A smushy '04 Marigold Twiggy, ahh!!




Wow wow wow fieryfashionist, love all your purchases! Esp the twiggy !! Pretty !


----------



## airborne

WOW! you guys are really doing your thing in heeeere!!! everyone looks awesome!!!


----------



## Pursepushin

Perfect match. I have the Candy CL heels in this color combo. Love them!
Congrats on both items!




purseinsanity said:


> Speaking of matching, what do you girls think of this? Go well together or not so much?


----------



## Cari284

*purseinsanity*,  That clutch is absolutely stunning! Congratulations!

*Luccibag*, that bag is a perfect "under the radar" bag! Congratulations to you!

*fieryfashionist*, ahhh your purchases are always so amazing! I love those Miu Miu shoes


----------



## Pursepushin

How is the sizing on these? TTS or 1/2 up? I wear a 9 in US sizes and some designer brands, but 9.5 in CLs. How are these sized?




fieryfashionist said:


> Some new stuff to post!
> 
> I actually returned a pair of shoes (not CLs haha) I wasn't gonna use... these however, I did the day I received them!! Miu Miu flats!


----------



## Cath Fossati

Purseinsanity!  love your nic. The Venice does go perfectly with your Hermes CDC! You would think it was planned.


----------



## Bri 333

Nice!! 





purseinsanity said:


> Best part? Matches my Hermes ombre lizard CDC perfectly!


----------



## Bri 333

I think they go well.





purseinsanity said:


> Speaking of matching, what do you girls think of this? Go well together or not so much?


----------



## Bri 333

Wow! Great haul!! 





fieryfashionist said:


> Some new stuff to post!
> 
> I actually returned a pair of shoes (not CLs haha) I wasn't gonna use... these however, I did the day I received them!! Miu Miu flats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saks F&F was soo tempting... and I gave in! :-p I'm so in love with the Kate Spade flower accessories and bought the long version of the short necklace I'd posted previously (I doubled it up in this pic, but it looks cool worn long too)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really love F21 for their fun, cheap accessories... and Target too! I love these four necklace I bought... first pic = three necklaces combined (one Target plus two F21) and second pic = two F21!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe I'm saying this haha, but the new Mac collection didn't excite me much... just bought a pretty gloss! I had to replenish my moisturizer though... and one of my favorite Chanel products!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATL F&F... bought five cardis... very lightweight and perfect for layering!


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

LOVE everything. Y'all got great taste!!


----------



## djrr

*fieryfashionist* love that yellow twiggy & the cute lipstick charm!!!

*purseinsanity* love your matching CL and CDC!


----------



## PANda_USC

*purseinsanity R*, love CLs and CDCs but the red on the flats is quite dif. from the red on your CDC so I would personally not pair them together.  I swear I thought those candy flats were a true red color(when I saw the pump version at Barney's...) but they look almost magenta in your photos!


----------



## pilatesworks

To : cari, allbrandspls, lorelei, bevyofpurses, jaded, panda, mojo, minal and purseinsanity.....thank you all so much for your sweet comments about my new CLs! 


As usual, I do not have time to shout-out to everyone personally.....but just wanted to say Congrats to you all for your latest stunning purchases!


----------



## chanel123

Here is my Chloe "Marcie" tote in color "Nut" size Large !


----------



## purseinsanity

PANda_USC said:


> *purseinsanity R*, love CLs and CDCs but the red on the flats is quite dif. from the red on your CDC so I would personally not pair them together.  I swear I thought those candy flats were a true red color(when I saw the pump version at Barney's...) but they look almost magenta in your photos!



Hey hon!  My camera's not the best!  I'm too afraid to use DH's...his is fancy schmantzy but no way am I asking him for help with it because he's sure to ask me what I'm taking pictures of!  

Anyway, they actually match perfectly IRL.  The shoes aren't magenta at all...true candy apple red and my CDC looks candy apple red too...they told me it was braise, but I'm starting to think it's really rouge vif.


----------



## purseinsanity

*Pursepushin, Cari, Bri and Trolley*


----------



## purseinsanity

Cath Fossati said:


> Purseinsanity!  love your nic. The Venice does go perfectly with your Hermes CDC! You would think it was planned.



Hi!!!!  Good to see you here!  Don't they match perfectly together!?


----------



## purseinsanity

*djrr and pilates*, thanks girls!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

chanel123 said:


> Here is my Chloe "Marcie" tote in color "Nut" size Large !



It's a beauty!  Love the color!  So nice for spring and summer.


----------



## hambisyosa

chanel123 said:


> Here is my Chloe "Marcie" tote in color "Nut" size Large !


 

pretty ! Congrats !


----------



## mojo

fieryfashionist said:


> Some new stuff to post!
> 
> I actually returned a pair of shoes (not CLs haha) I wasn't gonna use... these however, I did the day I received them!! Miu Miu flats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saks F&F was soo tempting... and I gave in! :-p I'm so in love with the Kate Spade flower accessories and bought the long version of the short necklace I'd posted previously (I doubled it up in this pic, but it looks cool worn long too)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really love F21 for their fun, cheap accessories... and Target too! I love these four necklace I bought... first pic = three necklaces combined (one Target plus two F21) and second pic = two F21!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe I'm saying this haha, but the new Mac collection didn't excite me much... just bought a pretty gloss! I had to replenish my moisturizer though... and one of my favorite Chanel products!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATL F&F... bought five cardis... very lightweight and perfect for layering!


 stunning haul!


----------



## mojo

purseinsanity said:


> Best part? Matches my Hermes ombre lizard CDC perfectly!


 
what a great pair!


----------



## mojo

purseinsanity said:


> Speaking of matching, what do you girls think of this? Go well together or not so much?


 'wow, fab!  wish I could live in your wardrobe!!


----------



## hambisyosa

sooo many wonderful non-chanel purchases !! Congrats to all of us !


----------



## minnie04

M, I am sooo obsessed with this cardi too... i bought in black and charcoal. 


QUOTE=fieryfashionist;15140612]I think I'm a bit too obsessed with this Anthro cardi haha (this makes three... cream. black and now charcoal grey)! :-p 





This H&M scarf had to come home with me! 





I've had my eye on this BR ring and had to get it... the pic sucks (stupid phone) but it's SO pretty... there's a gold butterfly on it and these pretty crystals/milky beads)!





I had a GC and found the most adorable Juicy charm (so fitting that it's a lipstick haha) to put on my Amethyst Bal City... I also made the crystal one next to it). 





Lastly, this is one of my best finds ever (thanks to a friend)!!!  Amazing price for an amazingly rare bag in an irresistible color haha!   A smushy '04 Marigold Twiggy, ahh!! 









[/QUOTE]


----------



## Pursepushin

I hear that I had DH go with me to shoe repair place this AM to get soles put on my Atwood snake pumps. Had to listen to the 15 min. lecture about WHY are you buying all these new shoes? Don't you know we could run out of money and all you'd have are shoes?! (not likely, but he's into dramatic effect!) Oy!!




purseinsanity said:


> I'm too afraid to use DH's...his is fancy schmantzy but no way am I asking him for help with it because he's sure to *ask me what I'm taking pictures of!*


----------



## allbrandspls

sbelle said:


> Picked up little BV bag on vacation last week.....
> 
> Ignore the bag in the back (YSL scoop) it was in the picture for size comparison and to make the BV stand up!


congrats on your beautiful bottega.


alexandra28 said:


> Cute Prada shoes at Neiman Marcus Last Call


congrats on your prada heels, they looks beautiful.



NYCavalier said:


> My new Balenciaga Outremer Giant Silver HW Money Wallet!!!!!!!!!! LOVE IT!


Another great purchase, love the colour.



djrr said:


> Here's a new pair of CLs, I love the little spikes!


Absolutely gorgeous, congrats on another CL.


----------



## allbrandspls

thegraceful1 said:


> Gorgeous Purchases Everyone!!!!
> 
> Here are mine, got them last night from the Bal/SCP


congrats on your balciengas.



purseinsanity said:


> Best part?  Matches my Hermes ombre lizard CDC perfectly!





purseinsanity said:


> Speaking of matching, what do you girls think of this?  Go well together or not so much?


congrats on your matching accessories.



Luccibag said:


> I needed a very under the radar, no logo bag and this was perfect!
> 
> Hermes Parchemin Massai! (I fell in love with Jennifer Aniston's so here she is).


congrats on another beautiful bag.



fieryfashionist said:


> Some new stuff to post!
> 
> I actually returned a pair of shoes (not CLs haha) I wasn't gonna use... these however, I did the day I received them!!  Miu Miu flats!
> 
> 
> 
> Saks F&F was soo tempting... and I gave in! :-p  I'm so in love with the Kate Spade flower accessories and bought the long version of the short necklace I'd posted previously (I doubled it up in this pic, but it looks cool worn long too)!
> 
> 
> 
> I really love F21 for their fun, cheap accessories... and Target too!  I love these four necklace I bought... first pic = three necklaces combined (one Target plus two F21) and second pic = two F21!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe I'm saying this haha, but the new Mac collection didn't excite me much... just bought a pretty gloss!  I had to replenish my moisturizer though... and one of my favorite Chanel products!
> 
> 
> ATL F&F... bought five cardis... very lightweight and perfect for layering!





fieryfashionist said:


> I think I'm a bit too obsessed with this Anthro cardi haha (this makes three... cream. black and now charcoal grey)! :-p
> 
> 
> This H&M scarf had to come home with me!
> 
> 
> I've had my eye on this BR ring and had to get it... the pic sucks (stupid phone) but it's SO pretty... there's a gold butterfly on it and these pretty crystals/milky beads)!
> 
> 
> I had a GC and found the most adorable Juicy charm (so fitting that it's a lipstick haha) to put on my Amethyst Bal City... I also made the crystal one next to it).
> 
> 
> Lastly, this is one of my best finds ever (thanks to a friend)!!!  Amazing price for an amazingly rare bag in an irresistible color haha!   A smushy '04 Marigold Twiggy, ahh!!


WOW another haul from Minal.......seriously you must have a huge wardrobe for everything lucky gal. Love them all.


----------



## *ilovebrad*

lovely haul!   




fieryfashionist said:


> Some new stuff to post!
> 
> I actually returned a pair of shoes (not CLs haha) I wasn't gonna use... these however, I did the day I received them!! Miu Miu flats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saks F&F was soo tempting... and I gave in! :-p I'm so in love with the Kate Spade flower accessories and bought the long version of the short necklace I'd posted previously (I doubled it up in this pic, but it looks cool worn long too)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really love F21 for their fun, cheap accessories... and Target too! I love these four necklace I bought... first pic = three necklaces combined (one Target plus two F21) and second pic = two F21!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't believe I'm saying this haha, but the new Mac collection didn't excite me much... just bought a pretty gloss! I had to replenish my moisturizer though... and one of my favorite Chanel products!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATL F&F... bought five cardis... very lightweight and perfect for layering!


----------



## bagpacker

Have been trying to be good with my finances and so have been avoiding tpf and Chanel stores (sorry dear, dear, tpf-ers!) but have noticed I've just been spending my money on other brands instead... and things soon add up! Anyway here are my acquisitions this month. Hopefully going on a strict ban henceforth

Love crystals and this Prada purse had huge ones... couldn't resist 

Also, I'm not one for loud, brash branding but the colour of that Dior belt is TDF in real life... not sure my amateur picture does it justice


----------



## Cari284

*chanel123*, gorgeous Chloé bag! Congratulations!

*bagpacker*, such cute purchases! Congratulations to you


----------



## pilatesworks

2008 Balenciaga Black Leather Moto Jacket! 
I know I cannot wear this until Fall, but I recently found it on Ebay and was SO excited !
Black with Silver Zippers is a very rare combo....this one was half the price of a new one, and Brand New, tags still attached!


----------



## Jaded81

COngrats mama lion!!! What a find!!!! I'm dying of envy here! I really want a bal leather jacket too!!!!!!!!! And you look absolutely hot hot hot in it!




pilatesworks said:


> 2008 Balenciaga Black Leather Moto Jacket!
> I know I cannot wear this until Fall, but I recently found it on Ebay and was SO excited !
> Black with Silver Zippers is a very rare combo....this one was half the price of a new one, and Brand New, tags still attached!


----------



## gnourtmat

fieryfashionist said:


> I think I'm a bit too obsessed with this Anthro cardi haha (this makes three... cream. black and now charcoal grey)! :-p
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This H&M scarf had to come home with me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've had my eye on this BR ring and had to get it... the pic sucks (stupid phone) but it's SO pretty... there's a gold butterfly on it and these pretty crystals/milky beads)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had a GC and found the most adorable Juicy charm (so fitting that it's a lipstick haha) to put on my Amethyst Bal City... I also made the crystal one next to it).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly, this is one of my best finds ever (thanks to a friend)!!!  Amazing price for an amazingly rare bag in an irresistible color haha!   A smushy '04 Marigold Twiggy, ahh!!



wowww! i just love all the color in your pics! your balenciaga bags especially!


----------



## pilatesworks

Jaded81 said:


> COngrats mama lion!!! What a find!!!! I'm dying of envy here! I really want a bal leather jacket too!!!!!!!!! And you look absolutely hot hot hot in it!



Thanks sweetie!


----------



## Bri 333

HOT HOT HOT HOT HOT. That's all I can say 






pilatesworks said:


> 2008 Balenciaga Black Leather Moto Jacket!
> I know I cannot wear this until Fall, but I recently found it on Ebay and was SO excited !
> Black with Silver Zippers is a very rare combo....this one was half the price of a new one, and Brand New, tags still attached!


----------



## Lorelei

*Pilates* ,that Balenciaga jacket is unbelievable,I'm drooling over it  ,congrats!


----------



## kewave

*pilatesworks*, what a good buy! I would never ever leave home if I were your daughter, I would hang around until I'm old and grey to raid your closet!!!


----------



## Cari284

*pilatesworks*, congratulations on the gorgeous Bal jacket, it looks stunning on you


----------



## Jaded81

Great haul Bagpacker and Minal! Congrats!


----------



## allbrandspls

bagpacker said:


> Have been trying to be good with my finances and so have been avoiding tpf and Chanel stores (sorry dear, dear, tpf-ers!) but have noticed I've just been spending my money on other brands instead... and things soon add up! Anyway here are my acquisitions this month. Hopefully going on a strict ban henceforth
> 
> Love crystals and this Prada purse had huge ones... couldn't resist
> 
> Also, I'm not one for loud, brash branding but the colour of that Dior belt is TDF in real life... not sure my amateur picture does it justice


congrats on your haul.



pilatesworks said:


> 2008 Balenciaga Black Leather Moto Jacket!
> I know I cannot wear this until Fall, but I recently found it on Ebay and was SO excited !
> Black with Silver Zippers is a very rare combo....this one was half the price of a new one, and Brand New, tags still attached!


Another great purchase...lovely leather.


----------



## Cath Fossati

I'll have to check if any of my other bags match Hermes CDCs. It really is an amazing match.  Gorgeous CL with the silver studs in one of your posts. 



purseinsanity said:


> Best part?  Matches my Hermes ombre lizard CDC perfectly!


----------



## mojo

pilatesworks said:


> 2008 Balenciaga Black Leather Moto Jacket!
> I know I cannot wear this until Fall, but I recently found it on Ebay and was SO excited !
> Black with Silver Zippers is a very rare combo....this one was half the price of a new one, and Brand New, tags still attached!


 
wow, you look fab!!


----------



## dannkat

My other indulgence together with my alohas:


----------



## dannkat

Wheee.....i wanna join in the fun....my owl from leather price charm, etsy


----------



## Cari284

*dannkat*, once again: goooorgeous, congratulations to you! Haha and that owl is super cute


----------



## Tinn3rz

*dannkat*, is that blue Outremer? It's gorgeous! I love the owl. 



dannkat said:


> Wheee.....i wanna join in the fun....my owl from leather price charm, etsy


----------



## Pursepushin

/\ I love owls, how cute is this?!!


----------



## Bevyofpurses

dannkat said:


> Wheee.....i wanna join in the fun....my owl from leather price charm, etsy



Omg I love it!


----------



## Bevyofpurses

This dress I found at club Monaco is way too heavenly to be passed on. Needless to say I took it home with me


----------



## shoogrrl

*bevyofpurses* - Gorgeous, gorgeous dress and it looks fabulous on you!


----------



## djrr

*dannkat "K"* love all your bals!!! we're rggh black city twins!

*Bevyofpurses* lovely dress and the red flap next to you is gorgeous!!


----------



## PANda_USC

*dannkat*, omgoodness that keychain is so cute and the blue really goes well with the blue bal!


----------



## monap_1981

Love the dress! 





Bevyofpurses said:


> This dress I found at club Monaco is way too heavenly to be passed on. Needless to say I took it home with me


----------



## donnaleigh83

Bevyofpurses said:


> This dress I found at club Monaco is way too heavenly to be passed on. Needless to say I took it home with me



love the dress bev!!!! You look so chic!


----------



## Cari284

*Bevyofpurses*, that dress is absolutely gorgeous! I love love love it and I love the colors as well  Congratulations to you!


----------



## dannkat

Tinn3rz said:


> *dannkat*, is that blue Outremer? It's gorgeous! I love the owl.



Spot on 

My owl was handmade by leather prince.  You should check out their webby, all the charms are super cute.  There are lots of animals and design to choose from.  If you have specific design you wish to have, you can tell them.

This is what i ordered along with other pfers order too.


----------



## dannkat

Cari284 said:


> *dannkat*, once again: goooorgeous, congratulations to you! Haha and that owl is super cute




thank you thank you Oh yes, i like my owl v much Check out their webby for other cuter designs.


Look at this smiley bear on a tpfer's sang city


----------



## PANda_USC

*dannkatt*, i didn't see your post until just now, when I was about to post my etsy purchases from them too! I got 9 keychains(couldn't resist). Cant wait to put them on my birkin when it arrives!!!!!! I will be getting some of the same keychains you bought!! LOL.

P.S: *CARI* directed me to them, bad Cari!! lol, jk. Love ya!


----------



## PANda_USC

4 more keychains I just bought..


----------



## Bevyofpurses

Omg a birkin!!! That must be so exciting panda!

And thanks for the sweet comments on dress, dear ladies!


----------



## JeanGranger

PANda_USC said:


> 4 more keychains I just bought..


 
oh that little PANDA is so cute!


----------



## dannkat

PANda_USC said:


> *dannkatt*, i didn't see your post until just now, when I was about to post my etsy purchases from them too! I got 9 keychains(couldn't resist). Cant wait to put them on my birkin when it arrives!!!!!! I will be getting some of the same keychains you bought!! LOL.
> 
> P.S: *CARI* directed me to them, bad Cari!! lol, jk. Love ya!




hahaha join in the cutesy charm wagon  Oh my, you're in H heaven huh 

Please post pic of your birkin with the charm on  Btw, the raccoon is soooo cute!!!!


----------



## Jaded81

Those charms are sooo cute!!!


----------



## Jaded81

I love that dress on you!!!I am a big fan of Club Monaco too!! 



Bevyofpurses said:


> This dress I found at club Monaco is way too heavenly to be passed on. Needless to say I took it home with me


----------



## Cari284

PANda_USC said:


> *dannkatt*, i didn't see your post until just now, when I was about to post my etsy purchases from them too! I got 9 keychains(couldn't resist). Cant wait to put them on my birkin when it arrives!!!!!! I will be getting some of the same keychains you bought!! LOL.
> 
> P.S: *CARI* directed me to them, bad Cari!! lol, jk. Love ya!



Ooohhh they are all so cute  Now I see why you ordered nine, first I thought you meant that you ordered nine Panda charms  I want some keychains too now 

Congratulations on your keychains  And I'm sorry to have tipped you about them


----------



## dannkat

PANda_USC said:


> *dannkat*, omgoodness that keychain is so cute and the blue really goes well with the blue bal!



Thank you dear if u look closely, you'll noticed I'd changed the keyring to lobster clasp. My friend did it for me. She bought this clasp (came in brass as u can see from my owl, silver or gold) from local hardware store. Alternatively, you can get beon from etsy to change it for u at a small cost thus make it easier to interchange your charms as and when you like it. My 2 cents


----------



## allbrandspls

dannkat said:


> My other indulgence together with my alohas:


congrats on your haul!!! LOve them all.


shoogrrl said:


> *bevyofpurses* - Gorgeous, gorgeous dress and it looks fabulous on you!





PANda_USC said:


> *dannkatt*, i didn't see your post until just now, when I was about to post my etsy purchases from them too! I got 9 keychains(couldn't resist). Cant wait to put them on my birkin when it arrives!!!!!! I will be getting some of the same keychains you bought!! LOL.
> 
> P.S: *CARI* directed me to them, bad Cari!! lol, jk. Love ya!





PANda_USC said:


> 4 more keychains I just bought..


congrats on your keyrings, they are so cute.


----------



## purseinsanity

Thanks *mojo*!!


----------



## purseinsanity

Pursepushin said:


> I hear that I had DH go with me to shoe repair place this AM to get soles put on my Atwood snake pumps. Had to listen to the 15 min. lecture about WHY are you buying all these new shoes? Don't you know we could run out of money and all you'd have are shoes?! (not likely, but he's into dramatic effect!) Oy!!



LOL!    All men are the same!  My DH constantly asks me why I have so many black shoes.  He thinks all I need are one pair of black dress up shoes and a pair of sneakers!


----------



## purseinsanity

thank you *allbrands*!!


----------



## purseinsanity

awesome purchases* bagpacker*!


----------



## purseinsanity

*pilates*, that jacket looks perfect on you!  It was meant to be!!


----------



## purseinsanity

Cath Fossati said:


> I'll have to check if any of my other bags match Hermes CDCs. It really is an amazing match.  *Gorgeous CL with the silver studs in one of your posts*.



Thanks!  I've looked for those forever!


----------



## purseinsanity

*dannkat*, I envy your Bal collection!  And the owl!  Too cute for words!

*Bevy*, love the dress!


----------



## purseinsanity

OMG!  I must have some of those charms!  They are so adorable!


----------



## purseinsanity

Here's some of my new goodies:

Marc Fisher Espadrilles


----------



## purseinsanity

Christian Louboutin Nude Patent Mater Claudes:


----------



## purseinsanity

Christian Dior Oxblood Glitter Very Prives:







a


----------



## purseinsanity

Christian Dior Black Very Prive w/red tip:


----------



## purseinsanity

Hermes Black Clic Clac w/ghw:


----------



## purseinsanity

White Clic Clac w/ghw:


----------



## Bornsocialite26

amazing haul Purse!!! TDF purchases as always!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

^Thank you sweetie!


----------



## Cari284

*purseinsanity*, goorgeous items  Congratulations to you! I love love love those Clic Clacs, they are just so cute! And that color "oxblood" is absolutely stunning!


----------



## monap_1981

purseinsanity, everything looks gorgeous!    congrats!


----------



## purseinsanity

Cari284 said:


> *purseinsanity*, goorgeous items  Congratulations to you! I love love love those Clic Clacs, they are just so cute! And that color "oxblood" is absolutely stunning!



Thanks *Cari*!  I've stalked that color for months now!


----------



## purseinsanity

monap_1981 said:


> purseinsanity, everything looks gorgeous!    congrats!



Thank you so much *monap*!!


----------



## erinrose

PANda_USC said:


> *dannkatt*, i didn't see your post until just now, when I was about to post my etsy purchases from them too! I got 9 keychains(couldn't resist). Cant wait to put them on my birkin when it arrives!!!!!! I will be getting some of the same keychains you bought!! LOL.
> 
> P.S: *CARI* directed me to them, bad Cari!! lol, jk. Love ya!


 
These are so so cute, just adorable  I want one too 

Congrats on these cute keychains Panda dear!


----------



## Bri 333

*Purseinsantity:* Love all of your new loot. The CLs are amazing and of course the H bracelets are TDF!! I'm working on getting my first H piece, a belt. Yipee!


----------



## purseinsanity

^Yeah!  Can't wait to see it!  Thanks *Bri*!


----------



## gators

Amazing purchases Purse!  Love the CL's and Hermes, gorgeous!


----------



## mojo

purseinsanity said:


> Christian Louboutin Nude Patent Mater Claudes:


 
love these!  I've been thinking about these too!  are they comfy??


----------



## mojo

purseinsanity said:


> Christian Dior Oxblood Glitter Very Prives:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a


 
oooh these are super glam!!


----------



## purseinsanity

gators said:


> Amazing purchases Purse!  Love the CL's and Hermes, gorgeous!



Thank you *gators*!!


----------



## purseinsanity

mojo said:


> love these!  I've been thinking about these too!  are they comfy??



Thank you!  You know what?  They really are!  The heel height is awesome and I normally can't stand wearing patent shoes, since there's often not much give to them, but these are super comfy!


----------



## purseinsanity

mojo said:


> oooh these are super glam!!



  Thank you again!!


----------



## PANda_USC

*purseinsanity R*, already commented on another thread but YAYYAYAY, congrats on the CLs! You finally found the oxbloods!!! And lovely clic clacs dear!


----------



## Bevyofpurses

Purseinsanity amazing new loot! Love the cls and Hermes clic clacs!


----------



## djrr

purseinsanity said:


> *Christian Dior *Black Very Prive w/red tip:



 i know it's definitely a typo 

congrats on the news heels!! the black VPs are on my wishlist as well!! still can't decide between red tip or burgundy tip. Love the clic clacs, esp. the blanc with ghw, which is also on my wishlist!!


----------



## purseinsanity

PANda_USC said:


> *purseinsanity R*, already commented on another thread but YAYYAYAY, congrats on the CLs! You finally found the oxbloods!!! And lovely clic clacs dear!



Thank you *G*!!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

Bevyofpurses said:


> Purseinsanity amazing new loot! Love the cls and Hermes clic clacs!



Thank you so much *Bevy*!


----------



## purseinsanity

djrr said:


> i know it's definitely a typo
> 
> congrats on the news heels!! the black VPs are on my wishlist as well!! still can't decide between red tip or burgundy tip. Love the clic clacs, esp. the blanc with ghw, which is also on my wishlist!!



  OMG!  I didn't even notice that!  WTF was I thinking!??!

I started a thread about the same dilemma in the LOUBOUTIN thread...I wound up keeping the burgundy patent tip.  I love them!


----------



## *ilovebrad*

gorgeous!



purseinsanity said:


> Christian Dior Oxblood Glitter Very Prives:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a


----------



## bunlove

i love Chanel but i end up ordering the NM Balenciaga 10-year anniversary black city bag. my very first Balenciaga!


----------



## sbelle

*purseinsanity*--love all your new goodies!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

*purseinsanity* - Stunning purchases!!   I LOVE Oxblood glitter (I have the Ron Rons)!!   The nude patent is fab and I'm SO glad you decided to keep the burgundy patent tip VPs!!   Ohhhh and the Marc Fisher espadrilles are adorable!

*dannkat *- Such cute charms! 

*bevy *- That dress looks stunning on you! 

*Leslie *- That Bal jacket looks smokin' on you!! 

Thanks so much, *ilovebrad* and *gnourtmat*! 

*bagpacker* - Lovely haul!  I LOVE the color of that Dior belt!!


----------



## *So.Cal*girl

Great purchases everyone!


----------



## pilatesworks

Thanks Minal darling!


----------



## thegraceful1

Just got this over the weekend


----------



## Cari284

thegraceful1, gorgeous! Congratulations!


----------



## allbrandspls

thegraceful1 said:


> Just got this over the weekend


congrats on your bbag, beautiful.
purseinsanity; fabulous loot!!!!!!!! My favourites are exactly those CLs....


----------



## hambisyosa

My purple Stingray Cuff with sliders


----------



## Bevyofpurses

thegraceful1 said:


> Just got this over the weekend



Gorgeous balenciaga!!


----------



## Bevyofpurses

hambisyosa said:


> My purple Stingray Cuff with sliders



Love the color! Congrats!


----------



## ldldb

thegraceful1 said:


> Just got this over the weekend



N, what color is your bag--is that anthracite? i saw a lilac croc version at barneys in BH last week in your style. i was floored!!


----------



## Cari284

*hambisyosa*, your bracelet is gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## Pursepushin

Love the color; where did you get it?




hambisyosa said:


> My purple Stingray Cuff with sliders


----------



## purseinsanity

*ilovebrad* said:


> gorgeous!



  Thank you so much *ilovebrad*!


----------



## purseinsanity

bunlove said:


> i love Chanel but i end up ordering the NM Balenciaga 10-year anniversary black city bag. my very first Balenciaga!


Many congrats!


----------



## thegraceful1

ldldb said:


> N, what color is your bag--is that anthracite? i saw a lilac croc version at barneys in BH last week in your style. i was floored!!


 
L- no is called Canard (very dark blue)...I'm getting Bal crazy...wating for another one to come in


----------



## natasha21

thegraceful1 said:


> Just got this over the weekend



love your bal! congrats


----------



## purseinsanity

sbelle said:


> *purseinsanity*--love all your new goodies!!



Thank you sweetie!


----------



## purseinsanity

Thank you *Minal*!!    Coming from you, that is high praise indeed!


----------



## purseinsanity

thegraceful1 said:


> Just got this over the weekend



It's gorgeous!  Congratulations!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

allbrandspls said:


> congrats on your bbag, beautiful.
> purseinsanity; fabulous loot!!!!!!!! My favourites are exactly those CLs....



  Thanks hon!!


----------



## purseinsanity

hambisyosa said:


> My purple Stingray Cuff with sliders



  OMG!  Where did you get that!  It's gorgeous!


----------



## chanel123

Here is my Balenciaga Outremer "Work" !! I love this color! makes me happy!


----------



## PANda_USC

*hambisyosa*, holy smokes that is one gorgeous, unique bracelet!


----------



## hambisyosa

*Bevyofpurses* thank you !


----------



## hambisyosa

Cari284 said:


> *hambisyosa*, your bracelet is gorgeous! Congrats!


 
Thank you !


----------



## hambisyosa

Pursepushin said:


> Love the color; where did you get it?


 
Here in Manila  It's Philippine made  Try for Manila jewelries http://www.couturelab.com or http://janinadizon.com


----------



## hambisyosa

purseinsanity said:


> OMG! Where did you get that! It's gorgeous!


 

Tnx ! Try the following sites above, I'm sure you will like it ! Goodluck !


----------



## hambisyosa

PANda_USC said:


> *hambisyosa*, holy smokes that is one gorgeous, unique bracelet!


 
Thank you ! I've been raving about it for months ! http://janinadizon.com/ she is the master of Manila Jewelry  or better try http://www.couturelab.com/ for some fabulous one of a kind jewelry !


----------



## stefeilnately

Ahhh, confession time!

My first Prada and I just couldnt resist the colour!!


----------



## purseinsanity

chanel123 said:


> Here is my Balenciaga Outremer "Work" !! I love this color! makes me happy!



Gorgeous color!


----------



## purseinsanity

*E*, it looks amazing on you!


----------



## purseinsanity

Here are my new Christian Louboutin python leopard flats.  I'm in heaven!  They're so unbelievably soft and comfortable!


----------



## BadRomance93

purseinsanity said:


> Here are my new Christian Louboutin python leopard flats. I'm in heaven! They're so unbelievably soft and comfortable!


 
*Dave Chappelle voice* Well, ... those are just beautiful!


----------



## purseinsanity

^Thanks!!


----------



## babyontheway

Purse you are on a roll- your newest CL are TDF!!!!  I would seriously give an arm and a leg to have your closet full of goodies


----------



## purseinsanity

^    Awww, you're too sweet!  Thank you!


----------



## stefeilnately

Purseinsanity, those flats are so pretty!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

^Thank you *E*!!!


----------



## hambisyosa

*purseinsanity*, gorgeous flats !!


----------



## djrr

*purseinsanity* those flats are gorgeous!! i want them in the VPs!


----------



## monap_1981

You look great!  Congrats on your beautiful bag! 





stefeilnately said:


> Ahhh, confession time!
> 
> My first Prada and I just couldnt resist the colour!!


----------



## Bevyofpurses

stefeilnately said:


> Ahhh, confession time!
> 
> My first Prada and I just couldnt resist the colour!!




Stef how lovely u are! And what a pretty prada bag! Big congrats to u, u look prettier than a summer's day!


----------



## stefeilnately

Thank you Monap!

And bevyofpurses...


----------



## Pursepushin

I couldn't find them on these websites, but oddly enough HSN has stringray bracelets, not exactly like this one, but similar. That's home shopping network or hsn.com, or do a Google search.




hambisyosa said:


> Here in Manila  It's Philippine made  Try for Manila jewelries http://www.couturelab.com or http://janinadizon.com


----------



## hambisyosa

Pursepushin said:


> I couldn't find them on these websites, but oddly enough HSN has stringray bracelets, not exactly like this one, but similar. That's home shopping network or hsn.com, or do a Google search.


 
try this one : www.janinadizon.com/blog  or at Facebook : JANINA for Jul Dizon her quality is impeccable Goodluck !


----------



## calisnoopy

^^love love everyones purchases...this thread is so addicting!!!


----------



## stefeilnately

And Cory, I am glad you posted cos you enabled me to get this Chloe dress after I saw it on yr blog!!!!!

So this is my latest purchase and I am so in love with the print!!! Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## calisnoopy

stefeilnately said:


> And Cory, I am glad you posted cos you enabled me to get this Chloe dress after I saw it on yr blog!!!!!
> 
> So this is my latest purchase and I am so in love with the print!!! Thanks for letting me share.


 
awwww yayyyy!!! hahah, where did you find it?

i remembered my SA sent it to me from the Spring 2009 (i think) Saks sale and i was like oohhhhh pretty, loved the colors and easy comfy fit!!!


----------



## stefeilnately

found it on ebay! And its new tags...lol I love the print on this dress!


----------



## mojo

stefeilnately said:


> Ahhh, confession time!
> 
> My first Prada and I just couldnt resist the colour!!


 
very pretty and summery!


----------



## stefeilnately

thanks mojo


----------



## babevivtan

*Oooooooo such a pretty blush bag and you too, are beautiful!!!*



stefeilnately said:


> Ahhh, confession time!
> 
> My first Prada and I just couldnt resist the colour!!


----------



## babevivtan

*Wow, I super love this colour!!!  What's its name?*



thegraceful1 said:


> Just got this over the weekend


----------



## fufu

I will be back Chanel


----------



## Bevyofpurses

fufu said:


> I will be back Chanel



Oh my i love your new bal fufu!


----------



## Bevyofpurses

stefeilnately said:


> And Cory, I am glad you posted cos you enabled me to get this Chloe dress after I saw it on yr blog!!!!!
> 
> So this is my latest purchase and I am so in love with the print!!! Thanks for letting me share.



I love Chloe!!


----------



## Bevyofpurses

Today is the start of the Chloe private sale


----------



## Bevyofpurses

I'd been eyeing this lamb Elsie for sometime now and today I finally took her home


----------



## Bevyofpurses

My Chloe family. Clockwise: pink ethel, green paddington, multipatch saskia, purple Sally, multicolore Elsie





thanks for letting me share


----------



## vhdos

My first HL bandage dress:



And my newest pair of CL's:


----------



## Luccibag

I finally got one of these.  Hermes Collier de Chien (CDC) white with gold HW.


----------



## stefeilnately

thanks Viv!!!

Fufu, you have been naughty too...lol!!! gorgeous B Bag!!!


----------



## stefeilnately

bevy, you have the prettiest and most varied of collections! Love how unique your purses are!!!


Luccibag, that CDC is TDF! Perfect with yr white jumbo, eh

vhdos, you look great with the HL dress


----------



## djrr

*luccibag* love your white x gold CDC! ps. is that a chapord happy diamond ring? 

*vhdos* u look stunning in ur HL dress! nice matching CLs too!

*bevyofpurses* that chloe bag is so cute!! nice chloe family you got there! i almost got the sally as well.


----------



## djrr

babevivtan said:


> *Wow, I super love this colour!!!  What's its name?*



i believe that's the canard city with sgh.


----------



## thegraceful1

babevivtan said:


> *Wow, I super love this colour!!! What's its name?*


 
Thanks! Is Canard w/GSH

haha: djrr is right!


----------



## chanel123




----------



## lipgloss1029

Congrats Fufu ! Haven't seen you post in a while! 



fufu said:


> I will be back Chanel


----------



## thegraceful1

chanel123 said:


>


 
Congrats! Gorgeous Color


----------



## chaneluver

Beautiful dress.... i love it 

Nice bag too




stefeilnately said:


> And Cory, I am glad you posted cos you enabled me to get this Chloe dress after I saw it on yr blog!!!!!
> 
> So this is my latest purchase and I am so in love with the print!!! Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Luccibag

djrr said:


> *luccibag* love your white x gold CDC! ps. is that a chapord happy diamond ring?
> 
> .


 

Yes, its a Chopard Happy Diamond ring   Good eye!!


----------



## Bevyofpurses

Thank u stef and djrr. The Sally is a gorgeous bag but the rough chain ruined some of my precious tops (silk) and dresses (poly). It's safe with wool, cotton, leather 

Chanel 123 I love the color of your bal

congrats luccibag and vhodos on your lovely purchases


----------



## NYCavalier

One of my Bal HG's! Just got it today! 

08 Argent GSH City


----------



## allbrandspls

chanel123 said:


> Here is my Balenciaga Outremer "Work" !! I love this color! makes me happy!


Love the colour on this bbag.....still contemplating on my first bbag....


stefeilnately said:


> Ahhh, confession time!
> 
> My first Prada and I just couldnt resist the colour!!


Beautiful prada bag....patent white is gorgeous.


purseinsanity said:


> Here are my new Christian Louboutin python leopard flats.  I'm in heaven!  They're so unbelievably soft and comfortable!


congrats on another stunning CL....i'm right into them at the moment.



stefeilnately said:


> And Cory, I am glad you posted cos you enabled me to get this Chloe dress after I saw it on yr blog!!!!!
> 
> So this is my latest purchase and I am so in love with the print!!! Thanks for letting me share.


such a colourful dress, great for summer.


fufu said:


> I will be back Chanel


congrats on your new bbag.....



Bevyofpurses said:


> I'd been eyeing this lamb Elsie for sometime now and today I finally took her home


congrats on your cute Chloe bag....stunning.


vhdos said:


> My first HL bandage dress:
> View attachment 1107928
> 
> 
> And my newest pair of CL's:
> View attachment 1107929


congrats on your Herve Leger dress and Cl heels looks great on you.



Luccibag said:


> I finally got one of these.  Hermes Collier de Chien (CDC) white with gold HW.


Hey L , always stunning...love it.



chanel123 said:


>


Congrats on your summery yellow bbag.......looks fab on you.



NYCavalier said:


> One of my Bal HG's! Just got it today!
> 
> 08 Argent GSH City


WOW.....love this colour.....congrats on another beautiful purchase.


----------



## ldldb

NYCavalier said:


> One of my Bal HG's! Just got it today!
> 
> 08 Argent GSH City



wow i swooned when i saw this pic. that's an amazing shade of grey! love it!!


----------



## hambisyosa

Bevyofpurses said:


> My Chloe family. Clockwise: pink ethel, green paddington, multipatch saskia, purple Sally, multicolore Elsie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for letting me share


 

Dang, what an amazing Chloe collection you have


----------



## NYCavalier

Thank you so much *allbrandspls *& *ldldb*!!!  I LOVE HER!


----------



## djrr

*NYCavalier* congrats! i love that combination, it's so pretty!


----------



## pilatesworks

A couple of pairs of 'sensible' Loubie's....Flats! 

Christian Louboutin Cork 'LOVE' Flats: 










CL Black/Silver Nappa Gazelle Flats:


----------



## fufu

Bevyofpurses: Thanks  I like brown rice too

lipgloss1029: haha Im trying to avoid getting more temptation haha.. 

allbrandspls: Thank you  

NYCavalier: Argent is so pretty...


----------



## kobe939

NYCavalier said:


> One of my Bal HG's! Just got it today!
> 
> 08 Argent GSH City


 
Many congrats!!!! I absolutely LOVE argent, this is sooooooo pretty. Do you mind me asking where you got her from?


----------



## kobe939

pilatesworks said:


> A couple of pairs of 'sensible' Loubie's....Flats!
> 
> Christian Louboutin Cork 'LOVE' Flats:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CL Black/Silver Nappa Gazelle Flats:


 
Leslie, love these shoes, they are gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## pilatesworks

Thanks Kobe! 

And I could not resist these Tom's (Limited Edition from NM).....Super-comfortable! 
NYCav inspired me to try these shoes out, now I have 4 pairs.....
( NYCav has a FEW more pairs than me, hmmmm?!  ) 

I love the Skull and Crossbones design !


----------



## allbrandspls

pilatesworks said:


> A couple of pairs of 'sensible' Loubie's....Flats!
> 
> Christian Louboutin Cork 'LOVE' Flats:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CL Black/Silver Nappa Gazelle Flats:





pilatesworks said:


> Thanks Kobe!
> 
> And I could not resist these Tom's (Limited Edition from NM).....Super-comfortable!
> NYCav inspired me to try these shoes out, now I have 4 pairs.....
> ( NYCav has a FEW more pairs than me, hmmmm?!  )
> 
> I love the Skull and Crossbones design !


love the flats Leslie.....my fav CL....and the toms are growing on me too.


----------



## purseinsanity

hambisyosa said:


> *purseinsanity*, gorgeous flats !!



  Thank you *hambisyosa*!


----------



## purseinsanity

djrr said:


> *purseinsanity* those flats are gorgeous!! i want them in the VPs!



  Thanks so much!  I love the pattern in any which way possible!


----------



## purseinsanity

stefeilnately said:


> And Cory, I am glad you posted cos you enabled me to get this Chloe dress after I saw it on yr blog!!!!!
> 
> So this is my latest purchase and I am so in love with the print!!! Thanks for letting me share.



What a gorgeous dress!


----------



## purseinsanity

fufu said:


> I will be back Chanel


----------



## purseinsanity

vhdos said:


> My first HL bandage dress:
> View attachment 1107928
> 
> 
> And my newest pair of CL's:
> View attachment 1107929



You look gorgeous!


----------



## purseinsanity

*Bevy*, your bag is so cute!


----------



## purseinsanity

Luccibag said:


> I finally got one of these.  Hermes Collier de Chien (CDC) white with gold HW.



  Don't you just love it!??!


----------



## purseinsanity

*chanel*, what a gorgeous vibrant color!


----------



## purseinsanity

NYCavalier said:


> One of my Bal HG's! Just got it today!
> 
> 08 Argent GSH City


----------



## purseinsanity

pilatesworks said:


> A couple of pairs of 'sensible' Loubie's....Flats!
> 
> Christian Louboutin Cork 'LOVE' Flats:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CL Black/Silver Nappa Gazelle Flats:



LOVE those!!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

Well, those of you who know me realize I have no self control whatsoever.  My newest (well, one of them anyway!) obsession is leather jackets!!!  Here's my Vince Paper Leather Draped Jacket in Black...I've wanted one for what seems like forever!


----------



## purseinsanity

Next up is Veda's Max Leather Jacket in "Ice"    :


----------



## purseinsanity

And last but not least, Anna Molinari grey nappa leather biker jacket!


----------



## allbrandspls

purseinsanity said:


> Well, those of you who know me realize I have no self control whatsoever.  My newest (well, one of them anyway!) obsession is leather jackets!!!  Here's my Vince Paper Leather Draped Jacket in Black...I've wanted one for what seems like forever!





purseinsanity said:


> Next up is Veda's Max Leather Jacket in "Ice"    :





purseinsanity said:


> And last but not least, Anna Molinari grey nappa leather biker jacket!


Man, i'm gonna have to get a jacket like thoses.....love the draping. They are so beautiful, congrats!!! Also love all those shoes behind.....


----------



## purseinsanity

Thanks *allbrands*!  The draping looks so awesome when worn...especially the Vince!  I'm so in love!   
Thanks about the shoes!  I've bought so many new ones I need to rearrange them, LOL.  My DH just had our closet redone a year ago...I'm already wishing I'd had enough sense to make more shoe shelves!!


----------



## pilatesworks

Thanks allbrandspls and purseinsanity~! 

Purseinsanity, I LOVE those jackets, just beautiful! 
(And like allbrandspls, I love the peek at all your shoes!)


----------



## AdamAlex

oh, my... love everyone's stuff!!!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

pilatesworks said:


> Thanks allbrandspls and purseinsanity~!
> 
> Purseinsanity, I LOVE those jackets, just beautiful!
> (And like allbrandspls, I love the peek at all your shoes!)



Thanks *pilates*!  Very flattering coming from you...you rock your moto jackets like none other!


----------



## thegraceful1

Congrats *R*- All your leather jackets are gorgeous!!!

I got this yesyterday, another BBag 

'10 Sang Twiggy


----------



## Cosabella

Bevyofpurses said:


> My Chloe family. Clockwise: pink ethel, green paddington, multipatch saskia, purple Sally, multicolore Elsie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for letting me share



So Lovely!!!


----------



## sbelle

purseinsanity said:


> And last but not least, Anna Molinari grey nappa leather biker jacket!



Oh my goodness--all your jackets are tdf!  I know you look incredible in them!  Thanks for sharing them with us!


----------



## sbelle

pilatesworks said:


> A couple of pairs of 'sensible' Loubie's....Flats!
> 
> Christian Louboutin Cork 'LOVE' Flats:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CL Black/Silver Nappa Gazelle Flats:




I can't wear heels because of bad feet and it seems like I never find really cute flats. Well I just did-- these are fabulous!!!  I want to run right out and get these!


----------



## pilatesworks

Thanks sbelle! 
The Black Nappa Gazelles are especially comfy, the leather is so soft!


----------



## purseinsanity

thegraceful1 said:


> Congrats *R*- All your leather jackets are gorgeous!!!
> 
> I got this yesyterday, another BBag
> 
> '10 Sang Twiggy



Thanks sweetie!  Your Twiggy is gorgeous!!


----------



## purseinsanity

sbelle said:


> Oh my goodness--all your jackets are tdf!  I know you look incredible in them!  Thanks for sharing them with us!



Thank you my dear!!


----------



## vhdos

Went shopping this weekend and came home with a black enamel Hermes "H" bangle bracelet and a pair of cream/gold Prada flats.


----------



## allbrandspls

congrats on your beautiful bangle.


----------



## thegraceful1

vhdos said:


> Went shopping this weekend and came home with a black enamel Hermes "H" bangle bracelet and a pair of cream/gold Prada flats.
> View attachment 1111073


Congrats!  I have the same flats but in all black and wear them all the time..it feels like you are not wearing any shoes at all


----------



## minnie04

Purseinsanity, i lovee that vince leather jacket. i have exact same one and been wearing it all the time... its very pretty and slim, of course  love all your other jackets too! 





purseinsanity said:


> Thanks *allbrands*!  The draping looks so awesome when worn...especially the Vince!  I'm so in love!
> Thanks about the shoes!  I've bought so many new ones I need to rearrange them, LOL.  My DH just had our closet redone a year ago...I'm already wishing I'd had enough sense to make more shoe shelves!!


----------



## PANda_USC

Navy Herve Leger Dress with my Louboutins, need to get it shortened, ehehe


----------



## PANda_USC

*leslie*, love your love flats!! I have em in black satin with black diamond strass!! Hehe..shoe cousins, meow!


----------



## lipgloss1029

Wow! You look so sexy! *Panda*



PANda_USC said:


> Navy Herve Leger Dress with my Louboutins, need to get it shortened, ehehe


----------



## allbrandspls

panda beautiful dress and love the matching shoes.....


----------



## Bevyofpurses

Panda sooo gorgeous!! Very classy very chic, no need to shorten this perfect dress!


----------



## pilatesworks

vhdos, I love those H Enamels! I would love the exact same one! 
And Panda, you look stunning as usual, those HL dresses were MADE for you!


----------



## pilatesworks

Thanks Panda! 
I am now looking for a pair of Black/Red Love flats too!


----------



## purseinsanity

vhdos said:


> Went shopping this weekend and came home with a black enamel Hermes "H" bangle bracelet and a pair of cream/gold Prada flats.
> View attachment 1111073



  Love your ring too!


----------



## purseinsanity

minnie04 said:


> Purseinsanity, i lovee that vince leather jacket. i have exact same one and been wearing it all the time... its very pretty and slim, of course  love all your other jackets too!



Thanks *minnie*!  I'm sure you look amazing in yours!


----------



## purseinsanity

*Panda*, you look amazing!


----------



## AdamAlex

love your new twiggy!!



thegraceful1 said:


> Congrats *R*- All your leather jackets are gorgeous!!!
> 
> I got this yesyterday, another BBag
> 
> '10 Sang Twiggy


----------



## AdamAlex

vhdos said:


> Went shopping this weekend and came home with a black enamel Hermes "H" bangle bracelet and a pair of cream/gold Prada flats.
> View attachment 1111073




stunning!  congrats!!


----------



## AdamAlex

beautiful jacket!!  love the color!!



purseinsanity said:


> And last but not least, Anna Molinari grey nappa leather biker jacket!


----------



## Winiebean

*Panda* you look amazing!! Love those Loubies


----------



## erinrose

PANda_USC said:


> Navy Herve Leger Dress with my Louboutins, need to get it shortened, ehehe


 
That dress is gorgoeus on you!


----------



## Cari284

Everyones purchases are amazing, they're making me drool over here haha  


*G*, long time no see sweetie! I just wanted to say that you look absolutely stunning in that gorgeous HL dress, it really fits you like a glove! And I love love love those CLs


----------



## djrr

*Panda* you look so gorgeous in that dress! and so slim too! love the matching CLs.


----------



## fieryfashionist

Wow, what amazing new purchases ladies!!   Love all of the Bal and CL!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Some new things! 

I'm head over heels forever in LOVE with Kate Spade... I have a few more things on the way and would sell my body (haha) for like 29382938 more pieces! :-p

Long Flower necklace (the stones look greenish because of the wall color but they are clear):






Park Avenue necklace (can be doubled up or worn as one long strand):









Kate Spade turquoise/gold necklace!









A $5 pearl/crystal ring from F21 haha.


----------



## fieryfashionist

Pearl headbands from Nordies by Tasha (couldn't decide so I got both haha... they're kinda different haha). :-p









A necklace haul from F21 (I love layering these together and/or with some of my nicer necklaces)!





Mac superglass!





I love these nordies tanks... picked up two more colors!





I'm really girly (which you probably can see haha), but decided I needed a pair of cargos (found these at Anthro) and this pretty jacket (also Anthro)... I wore this outfit the other day with my Amethyst Bal City (the pic is washed out, but the flowers are exactly the same color of my Bal)!





Speaking of Anthro, I found two pieces I've wanted for a while on sale!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

One more Anthro purchase (not on sale though)... grey Curlytop cardi!





Lastly, I bought this headband holder on ebay and totally underestimated its massive size!!  I had to clear out a shelf in my closet for it!!  Sadly, I have a ton more headbands haha... I may need to get another smaller stand!   The second from the right (dark brown) and grey (somewhere in the middle) crystal applique headbands are new (I love the style so much I have them in other colors as well).


----------



## djrr

*fieryfashionist* congrats on the new purchases!! i love the kate spade necklace you got! so adorable... now i wanna get some jewelry from KS too! you also have an amazing headband collection!


----------



## allbrandspls

Minal you really have to stop showing me all your purchases. I'm going to get in trouble.........so many nice proddies..Congrats!!!!


----------



## fufu

I've been naughty again, an impulse purchase from Hermes 

Clich H in natural with ghw ^^


----------



## Cari284

*fieryfashionist*, I love love love when you share your shopping hauls! They are always so amazing  I love those Spade pieces and that headband "holder" is perfect, such a smart and gorgeous idea!

*fufu*, gorgeous bracelet, congratulations!


----------



## fieryfashionist

*djrr* - Aww, thank you!   Yes, I adore Kate Spade... you should get some pieces!   Her design aesthetic is EXACTLY what I love in jewelry and the price point of every piece is decent (plus the gold and silver used in her pieces are gold and rhodium plated, respectively)... can't get better than that!!   Thank you!  I actually have a ton more headbands than that haha (sad, I know :-p), but I'm happy to have a place to display some of my favorites! 

Aww, thanks *W*!!  

*fufu*, what a pretty clic clac!! 

Hi *Cari*!!  Aww, thanks so much!!  I know, right?!  I'd been looking for a holder for a long time, so when I stumbled across this I could hardly believe it!!  I'm really happy with it (and will probably order a shorter one too)!


----------



## Bri 333

*Minal:* You always have such great hauls!!! Love everything especially the Kate Spade. I recently have bought 2 pairs of KS earrings. Will post here soon to show you. I love her costume jewelry. It is so feminine and classy. Plus you can't beat the price. You look amazing as always!!!!!


----------



## Bri 333

Nice treat for yourself 




fufu said:


> I've been naughty again, an impulse purchase from Hermes
> 
> Clich H in natural with ghw ^^


----------



## lallybelle

Wow. *M* you always have the best shopping trips & you look fab! Can you be my personal shopper? LOL!


----------



## allbrandspls

fufu said:


> I've been naughty again, an impulse purchase from Hermes
> 
> Clich H in natural with ghw ^^


Lovely colour, congrats!


----------



## jeszica

wow wow wow...love everyone's purchases!!!!

fufu - impulse buy meh? *GRIN* so pretty....this color is perfect for u

minal - your purchases never fails to amaze me!


----------



## Nikkaxoxo

IPad, kept thinking of what accessories I could buy from Chanel instead.

 Nikka


----------



## fufu

Cari284, fieryfashionist, Bri 333, allbrandpls: Thank you ladies 

jeszica: haha can consider an impulse, but happy to have my first H bangle..


----------



## karolinec1

My new LV Lizas and Manolos!!  I'm sooooo ready for my Vegas trip!


----------



## AdamAlex

karolinec1 said:


> My new LV Lizas and Manolos!!  I'm sooooo ready for my Vegas trip!




very nice!!  congratulations!!!


----------



## AdamAlex

fufu said:


> I've been naughty again, an impulse purchase from Hermes
> 
> Clich H in natural with ghw ^^


very nice!! congrats!!


----------



## AdamAlex

love the accessories!!!



fieryfashionist said:


> Some new things!
> 
> I'm head over heels forever in LOVE with Kate Spade... I have a few more things on the way and would sell my body (haha) for like 29382938 more pieces! :-p
> 
> Long Flower necklace (the stones look greenish because of the wall color but they are clear):
> 
> 
> Park Avenue necklace (can be doubled up or worn as one long strand):
> 
> 
> 
> Kate Spade turquoise/gold necklace!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A $5 pearl/crystal ring from F21 haha.


----------



## LVOEnyc

* fieryfashionist* that ring is SO cute!!!! I'm obsessed with bows. May need to shell out the 5 bucks hehe


----------



## LVOEnyc

My latest indulgences... Louis Vuitton Leopard Stole and large Inclusion bracelet (brown) They look stunning when worn together!


----------



## LVOEnyc

karolinec1 said:


> My new LV Lizas and Manolos!!  I'm sooooo ready for my Vegas trip!



Yes you are! I love Vegas, it's like a second home to me haha


----------



## lipgloss1029

karolinec1 said:


> My new LV Lizas and Manolos!! I'm sooooo ready for my Vegas trip!


Wow! Such stunning shoes, *karolinec*!


----------



## Cari284

*karolinec1, LVOEnyc,* congratulations to you both


----------



## allbrandspls

karolinec1 said:


> My new LV Lizas and Manolos!!  I'm sooooo ready for my Vegas trip!


congrats on your new shoes. Beautiful.



LVOEnyc said:


> My latest indulgences... Louis Vuitton Leopard Stole and large Inclusion bracelet (brown) They look stunning when worn together!


congrats on your LV scarf and inclusion bracelet, both beautiful.


----------



## fieryfashionist

Hi Sabrina!   Aww, thank you!!   Isn't Kate Spade the best?!   Ohhhh, I'm excited to see your earrings!!!   I completely agree... the aesthetic is exactly what I love in costume jewelry... helps that her pieces are both stunning AND cheaper than Chanel!   I have some more things en route.   Aww, thank you! 




Bri 333 said:


> *Minal:* You always have such great hauls!!! Love everything especially the Kate Spade. I recently have bought 2 pairs of KS earrings. Will post here soon to show you. I love her costume jewelry. It is so feminine and classy. Plus you can't beat the price. You look amazing as always!!!!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Hi!   You're so sweet... thank you!   Haha, I'm sure your taste in everything is fabulous, based on your impeccable taste in bags!   I would LOVE to get paid to shop for others haha... a girl can only dream! 



lallybelle said:


> Wow. *M* you always have the best shopping trips & you look fab! Can you be my personal shopper? LOL!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Aww, thanks so much,* jeszica*! 

*Nikka* - Congrats!!  It's definitely worth it!   I've been playing around with my mom's iPad and love it!  I love that it fits into a purse haha (spoken like a true girl haha, I know)! 

*karoline* - Great shoes!!   You definitely are ready... hope you have fun! 

*AdamAlex *- Thanks so much!! 
*
LVOE* - Ohhh, I love both!! :love  I have that same scarf and it's a beauty!!  I'm a huge fan of inclusion bangles too (although all of mine are the medium size)... so fabulous!  Congrats on both!!


----------



## NYCavalier

Two Bals I just recieved Saturday... I am soo in love with both of them!

Outremer Giant Rose Gold HW Part-Time







Cyclade Perforated Regular HW City


----------



## AdamAlex

love the colors!!!  perfect shades for the summer!

congrats!!!



NYCavalier said:


> Two Bals I just recieved Saturday... I am soo in love with both of them!
> 
> Outremer Giant Rose Gold HW Part-Time
> 
> 
> 
> Cyclade Perforated Regular HW City


----------



## fieryfashionist

Beautiful Bals... I love blue!   You must have quite the collection!


----------



## Cari284

*NYCavalier*, oh you're on a role! Those bags are gorgeous, I love the rose gold one  Congratulations to you!


----------



## lallybelle

Love your new Bal's *NYCavalier*!

Joining the "Chanel ladies who also love Bal" club! My first Bal 2010 Black SGH! "heart:


----------



## thegraceful1

Gorgeous Bals ladies here's mine-2010 RGGH Seigle City


----------



## Cari284

*lallybelle*, your Balenciaga is absolutely gorgeous! Congratulations to you! What model is that? A city? 

*thegraceful1*, another gorgeous Balenciaga. I love love love the color of the bag and of the hardware, absolutely gorgeous! Congratulations to you!


----------



## lallybelle

Whoops, yes *Cari284* it's a city.

*thegraceful1* - I LOVE your Seigal w RGGH! It's a great combo. I commented on your bal thread.


----------



## thegraceful1

lallybelle said:


> Whoops, yes *Cari284* it's a city.
> 
> *thegraceful1* - I LOVE your Seigal w RGGH! It's a great combo. I commented on your bal thread.


 
Thank you Cari284
ladybelle: I know..and congrats on your gorgeous black city is gorgeous, I dont have a black one yet...but I'm sure I will get one too


----------



## djrr

*NYCavalier* congrats on both of your cities, very pretty & unique!!

*lallybelle* welcome to the club and congrats on the classic black city!

*thegraceful1* wow, that combo is so breathtaking!! i'm so tempted to get one.


----------



## allbrandspls

NYCavalier said:


> Two Bals I just recieved Saturday... I am soo in love with both of them!
> 
> Outremer Giant Rose Gold HW Part-Time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cyclade Perforated Regular HW City


congrats on your beautiful blue bal!!!!! I'm def moving over that side soon.


----------



## allbrandspls

lallybelle said:


> Love your new Bal's *NYCavalier*!
> 
> Joining the "Chanel ladies who also love Bal" club! My first Bal 2010 Black SGH! "heart:


congrats on your first....i'm waiting to get my first too.



thegraceful1 said:


> Gorgeous Bals ladies here's mine-2010 RGGH Seigle City


beautiful bal everywhere . Congrats!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Ohhhh, more Bals! 

*lallybelle *- Girl, your GSH City is STUNNING!!   I love it! 

*N*, yet another stunning Bal... I love this combo!!   Congrats!!


----------



## valnsw

*NYCavalier, ladybelle, thegraceful1* Congrats on all your gorgeous Bals! I'm so lemming to see the new F/W colours!


----------



## mojo

looks like bal goes very well with chanel......

congrats ladies!!


----------



## AdamAlex

love everyone's balenciagas!!!  i want one!!


----------



## ceya

My brand new shoes just arrived today.


----------



## PANda_USC

Waiting for my Lanvin Quilted Flats in Black Leather. I'm sure you Chanel girls and buys understand my love for "quilting"!!!


----------



## Cari284

*ceya*, those shoes are cool! Congratulations!

*PANda_USC*, oh Panda! I love love love those flats! So so gorgeous! I want a pair as well  Congratulations to you!


----------



## PANda_USC

*cari*, you must get a pair to match your GST!!!


----------



## ceya

nice flats!

 I am too short for flats


----------



## PANda_USC

*ceya*, there's such a thing as "too short for flats"!??!?! Improbable, impossible! I'm so short and petite, my dbf calls me a "gnome", O_o


----------



## Cari284

PANda_USC said:


> *ceya*, there's such a thing as "too short for flats"!??!?! Improbable, impossible! I'm so short and petite, my dbf calls me a "gnome", O_o



Haha! I'm also a shorty


----------



## Cari284

I found my dresses for my graduation next week, yaay  Here's the first one, both dresses are from BCBG Max Azria.












Here's the second dress that I'm going to wear for the reception (you can tie it in many different ways)


----------



## PANda_USC

*cari*, oh my goodness your graduation dresses are absolutely gorgeous!! You always look so girly and chic, and I love that you chose ivory instead of white. The first one is so cute(I could see myself wearing that one), and the other one is so delicate and wispy!! You have fabulous taste Cari! A premature congrats on graduating!


----------



## Bevyofpurses

Cari u look absolutely divine in both dresses oh my. The first one is my fave. Yes panda you'd look heavenly in it too! Resting herve leger?


----------



## Bri 333

Both are just gorgeous!!! Congrats on your graduation 





Cari284 said:


> I found my dresses for my graduation next week, yaay  Here's the first one, both dresses are from BCBG Max Azria.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the second dress that I'm going to wear for the reception (you can tie it in many different ways)


----------



## Bevyofpurses

PANda_USC said:


> Waiting for my Lanvin Quilted Flats in Black Leather. I'm sure you Chanel girls and buys understand my love for "quilting"!!!



Can't wait to see your new haul panda!


----------



## Bevyofpurses

ceya said:


> My brand new shoes just arrived today.



ceya gorgeous shoes! Where did u find em? Mod pics??


----------



## jessiephy

I seldom click on this thread coz I'm always looking for chanel stuffs.
But today it appear to be the first in the list and I just come in to take a quick look and I saw you!!
Cari, your dresses are so beautiful!!  Congrats on your graduation too! 
I'm sure you are going to steal the limelight on that day! 


Cari284 said:


> I found my dresses for my graduation next week, yaay  Here's the first one, both dresses are from BCBG Max Azria.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the second dress that I'm going to wear for the reception (you can tie it in many different ways)


----------



## lallybelle

Cari - your dresses are beautiful! You look gorgeous!


----------



## jessiephy

You are so funny, Panda! Yeah I can totally understand! 
My head will turn whenever I see "quilting" 


PANda_USC said:


> Waiting for my Lanvin Quilted Flats in Black Leather. I'm sure you Chanel girls and buys understand my love for "quilting"!!!


----------



## PANda_USC

*cari, bevy, jessie*, thank you all sweeties!!


----------



## sunbeamy

Cari284 said:


> I found my dresses for my graduation next week, yaay  Here's the first one, both dresses are from BCBG Max Azria.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the second dress that I'm going to wear for the reception (you can tie it in many different ways)


 
*Cari284, * You look absolutely GORGEOUS!!!
Congrats on your graduation too!


----------



## Cari284

PANda_USC said:


> *cari*, oh my goodness your graduation dresses are absolutely gorgeous!! You always look so girly and chic, and I love that you chose ivory instead of white. The first one is so cute(I could see myself wearing that one), and the other one is so delicate and wispy!! You have fabulous taste Cari! A premature congrats on graduating!





Bevyofpurses said:


> Cari u look absolutely divine in both dresses oh my. The first one is my fave. Yes panda you'd look heavenly in it too! Resting herve leger?





Bri 333 said:


> Both are just gorgeous!!! Congrats on your graduation





jessiephy said:


> I seldom click on this thread coz I'm always looking for chanel stuffs.
> But today it appear to be the first in the list and I just come in to take a quick look and I saw you!!
> Cari, your dresses are so beautiful!!  Congrats on your graduation too!
> I'm sure you are going to steal the limelight on that day!





lallybelle said:


> Cari - your dresses are beautiful! You look gorgeous!





sunbeamy said:


> *Cari284, * You look absolutely GORGEOUS!!!
> Congrats on your graduation too!



Thank you all so so much  I'm so excited


----------



## Winiebean

Cari284 said:


> I found my dresses for my graduation next week, yaay  Here's the first one, both dresses are from BCBG Max Azria.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the second dress that I'm going to wear for the reception (you can tie it in many different ways)


 
I love the first dress!!! sooo cute!! Congrats on your graduation


----------



## AdamAlex

*Cari284*, you look absolutely beautiful in those outfits!!


----------



## AdamAlex

ceya said:


> My brand new shoes just arrived today.


these are hot!! congrats!


----------



## AdamAlex

love these flats!!

congrats!!



PANda_USC said:


> Waiting for my Lanvin Quilted Flats in Black Leather. I'm sure you Chanel girls and buys understand my love for "quilting"!!!


----------



## mojo

ceya said:


> My brand new shoes just arrived today.


 
oooh, these look very hot!


----------



## mojo

PANda_USC said:


> Waiting for my Lanvin Quilted Flats in Black Leather. I'm sure you Chanel girls and buys understand my love for "quilting"!!!


 
very gorgeous panda and they look very comfy too!


----------



## mojo

Cari284 said:


> I found my dresses for my graduation next week, yaay  Here's the first one, both dresses are from BCBG Max Azria.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the second dress that I'm going to wear for the reception (you can tie it in many different ways)


 
wow cari, you look stunning as always!!!  always love you in girly dresses.....you so so fresh and summery!

congrats on your graduation - I wish you a bright and brilliant future!


----------



## fieryfashionist

*LVOE* - Haha, yes, it'll really hurt the cc ($5 and all! ), but you may have to get it! 

*ceya* - They are so nice! 

*G*, LOVE them, of course... anything quilted...  

*Cari*, you look absolutely stunning in both dresses... wow!   I LOVE them on you!!   You look so girly, feminine and classy!   Congrats on the upcoming graduation too, yay!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Some new Kate Spade additions!






Got this "Park Avenue" ring at 20% off!






LOVE these Park Avenue hoops... so lightweight and hell, I can quench the need for diamond hoops for quite some time now! :-p










Macs To the Beach collection is amazing!! Good thing I pre-sold it all the other week... lots of it is sold out! 





Found the perfect (inexpensive!) denim jacket at AT Loft!





A pretty dress from Century 21!





Together, and with my Amethyst Bal!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Not entirely sure how I feel about these, but they work with long tunics and are, of course, super comfy! COH white avedon slick skinnes (LL, I thought of you!! )!





Trovota dress on super sale!





Super cute and insanely cheap ($19.99) wedges from Target... I love the flower detailing!





My DIY CLs... bronzey-taupey patent yoyos I glittered in gold (mini glitter)!  Super comfy and perfect for when I need a low heeled, glittery shoe (which as far as I'm concerned, could be everyday haha)!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Lastly, the pair that _almost _got away... thank god my SA snagged me the last pair!  I'd been drooling over them for months and finally got 'em!  CL Bronze glitter HPs (super comfy too)!























And... so cute with my khaki baby cabas!


----------



## PANda_USC

*fiery M*, ahh, the jewelry is gorgeoussssss and I love your make up collection!! I bet your make-up collection is like a mini-Sephora boutique!! And Ooo, those CLs go great with your skin tone!


----------



## monap_1981

Love the flats! 



PANda_USC said:


> Waiting for my Lanvin Quilted Flats in Black Leather. I'm sure you Chanel girls and buys understand my love for "quilting"!!!


----------



## monap_1981

both dresses are beautiful!  you look great! 




Cari284 said:


> I found my dresses for my graduation next week, yaay  Here's the first one, both dresses are from BCBG Max Azria.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the second dress that I'm going to wear for the reception (you can tie it in many different ways)


----------



## sbelle

PANda_USC said:


> Waiting for my Lanvin Quilted Flats in Black Leather. I'm sure you Chanel girls and buys understand my love for "quilting"!!!




Oh my goodness--I love these!!!  I want some!!


----------



## Cari284

Winiebean said:


> I love the first dress!!! sooo cute!! Congrats on your graduation





AdamAlex said:


> *Cari284*, you look absolutely beautiful in those outfits!!





mojo said:


> wow cari, you look stunning as always!!!  always love you in girly dresses.....you so so fresh and summery!
> 
> congrats on your graduation - I wish you a bright and brilliant future!





monap_1981 said:


> both dresses are beautiful!  you look great!



Thank you so much 




fieryfashionist said:


> *Cari*, you look absolutely stunning in both dresses... wow!   I LOVE them on you!!   You look so girly, feminine and classy!   Congrats on the upcoming graduation too, yay!



Thank you so much sweetie  And congratulations on your amazing haul! You always come home with such gooorgeous items! And congratulations on your DIY CLs, they are amazing


----------



## mojo

fieryfashionist said:


> Lastly, the pair that _almost _got away... thank god my SA snagged me the last pair! I'd been drooling over them for months and finally got 'em! CL Bronze glitter HPs (super comfy too)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And... so cute with my khaki baby cabas!


 
these are gorgeous and go perfectly with your skin tone -stunning!!


----------



## allbrandspls

ceya said:


> My brand new shoes just arrived today.


congrats on your beautiful shoes.



PANda_USC said:


> Waiting for my Lanvin Quilted Flats in Black Leather. I'm sure you Chanel girls and buys understand my love for "quilting"!!!


congrats on some super comfy shoes.


Cari284 said:


> I found my dresses for my graduation next week, yaay  Here's the first one, both dresses are from BCBG Max Azria.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the second dress that I'm going to wear for the reception (you can tie it in many different ways)


congrats Cari on your two gorgeous dresses. Stop enabling me.....i have some coming soon.


fieryfashionist said:


> Some new Kate Spade additions!
> 
> 
> 
> Got this "Park Avenue" ring at 20% off!
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE these Park Avenue hoops... so lightweight and hell, I can quench the need for diamond hoops for quite some time now! :-p
> 
> 
> 
> Macs To the Beach collection is amazing!! Good thing I pre-sold it all the other week... lots of it is sold out!
> 
> 
> Found the perfect (inexpensive!) denim jacket at AT Loft!
> 
> 
> A pretty dress from Century 21!
> 
> 
> Together, and with my Amethyst Bal!





fieryfashionist said:


> Not entirely sure how I feel about these, but they work with long tunics and are, of course, super comfy! COH white avedon slick skinnes (LL, I thought of you!! )!
> 
> 
> Trovota dress on super sale!
> 
> 
> Super cute and insanely cheap ($19.99) wedges from Target... I love the flower detailing!
> 
> 
> My DIY CLs... bronzey-taupey patent yoyos I glittered in gold (mini glitter)!  Super comfy and perfect for when I need a low heeled, glittery shoe (which as far as I'm concerned, could be everyday haha)!





fieryfashionist said:


> Lastly, the pair that _almost _got away... thank god my SA snagged me the last pair!  I'd been drooling over them for months and finally got 'em!  CL Bronze glitter HPs (super comfy too)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And... so cute with my khaki baby cabas!


What do i say minal? Geez your gonna have to take me out shopping one day. You have too many gorgeous proddies. I absolutely love the DIY glitter CLs....i'm wanting to do it one day.


----------



## valnsw

Everybody's purchases are so fab! Keep them comin'!


----------



## valnsw

Here's what I picked up today. And I am so lucky to get her, as this was something that came out 2 years ago and it was really fate that I managed to get her, thanks to a lovely TPFer (you know who you are! ) 

My "Happy" watch


----------



## valnsw

EDIT: repost... oops

My Happy watch:


----------



## MadameRay

valnsw said:


> EDIT: repost... oops
> 
> My Happy watch:


 

Absolutely stunning- you have to post some modeling pics up


----------



## valnsw

*MadameRay* I was contemplating posting a shot of it on my wrist but a bit shy, as I do have some fine hairs on my wrist 
Seem a lil more visible under white light than under natural lighting I think...


----------



## AdamAlex

beautiful!!!!!!



valnsw said:


> EDIT: repost... oops
> 
> My Happy watch:


----------



## AdamAlex

these CLs are TDF!  congrats!!!  it goes perfectly w/ your coco cabas!


fieryfashionist said:


> Lastly, the pair that _almost _got away... thank god my SA snagged me the last pair!  I'd been drooling over them for months and finally got 'em!  CL Bronze glitter HPs (super comfy too)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And... so cute with my khaki baby cabas!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Panda/G - Hi!!   Aww, thank you!!  I'm obsessed with Kate Spade jewelry haha... I know this is blasphemy  but I'm not even looking much at Chanel costume jewelry now... not when KS uses gold/rhodium plating, amazing details AND the prices are fabulous!  Haha, sadly, yes!  I have a TON of makeup and love, love playing with it... I do different looks everyday.   Thank you!   I'm so glad I was able to score those CLs... no new shoes for a while though (possibly one sale pair, but that's it)! 



PANda_USC said:


> *fiery M*, ahh, the jewelry is gorgeoussssss and I love your make up collection!! I bet your make-up collection is like a mini-Sephora boutique!! And Ooo, those CLs go great with your skin tone!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Aww, you're welcome ... and thank you!!!   I'm glad the DIY CLs turned out okay... I plan to wear 'em tomorrow, depending on my outfit (or maybe I'll work my outfit around my shoes haha )... I was sweating buckets hoping I wouldn't mess 'em up!!  




Cari284 said:


> Thank you so much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much sweetie  And congratulations on your amazing haul! You always come home with such gooorgeous items! And congratulations on your DIY CLs, they are amazing


----------



## fieryfashionist

Hi!   Thank you so much!!   I love them!   I think the bronzey/gold shades always look good with my skin tone ... and these shoes have a gold tip, too... total shoe perfection, ahh! 



mojo said:


> these are gorgeous and go perfectly with your skin tone -stunning!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Hi *W*!   Haha, I would LOVE to... that would be so much fun!   COme to NY!!   Aww, thank you... I'm glad they turned out all right... it was stressful, because I didn't want to ruin them!   You should definitely do it!!  It doesn't take long at all and the end result is so worth it!!  My next pair of DIYs will take me 203203 years haha, so I've been putting it off... the glittering is an easy, fun, gorgeous DIY haha.... instant gratification is always nice. 



allbrandspls said:


> congrats on your beautiful shoes.
> 
> 
> congrats on some super comfy shoes.
> 
> congrats Cari on your two gorgeous dresses. Stop enabling me.....i have some coming soon.
> 
> 
> What do i say minal? Geez your gonna have to take me out shopping one day. You have too many gorgeous proddies. I absolutely love the DIY glitter CLs....i'm wanting to do it one day.


----------



## fieryfashionist

Aww, thank you!!   I'm officially in shoe heaven!! 



AdamAlex said:


> these CLs are TDF!  congrats!!!  it goes perfectly w/ your coco cabas!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Ahh, it is STUNNING!!   So well worth the wait!!   I absolutely LOVE, LOVE Chopard!!   The height of elegance, femininity and class! 




valnsw said:


> EDIT: repost... oops
> 
> My Happy watch:


----------



## LVOEnyc

*Cari* You just have the BEST fashion sense! Always classy and flawless!

*fiery* OMG OMG OMG!!!! To die for! I would give ANYTHING to be able to walk in heels... those Loubies and any other glitter CLs would be first thing to buy! Ahhh lucky you


----------



## monap_1981

congrats!  what a great watch! 



valnsw said:


> EDIT: repost... oops
> 
> My Happy watch:


----------



## allbrandspls

valnsw said:


> EDIT: repost... oops
> 
> My Happy watch:


congrats on your timeless watch, love chopard.


----------



## fieryfashionist

Aww, thank you so much!!   I'm sorry you can't do heels, but there are some insanely beautiful flats out there  (Miu Miu, for example), so you're covered!! 



LVOEnyc said:


> *Cari* You just have the BEST fashion sense! Always classy and flawless!
> 
> *fiery* OMG OMG OMG!!!! To die for! I would give ANYTHING to be able to walk in heels... those Loubies and any other glitter CLs would be first thing to buy! Ahhh lucky you


----------



## valnsw

*AdamAlex, monap_1981, allbrandpls* Thanks! I'm so on 

*Minal* Yes, ITA! I was contemplating between this, Cartier and Rolex and decided to get this instead. Somehow it was lucky for me cos I think this is a exclusive edition released 2-3 years ago.

BTW, love your CLs! It is such a pity that I cannot wear such shoes, my feet are so broad! Urrgghh...


----------



## sbelle

*valnsw*---love your beautiful watch!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Ohhhh, I'm SO glad you went for the Chopard!!!   I do love Cartier and Rolex (all three brands are my favorites for watches!), but the unique aspect that makes Chopard so dreamy (floating diamonds!!) is something that just can't be overlooked, IMHO!  I'm blind haha, but is your band black leather, an exotic, or satin?  Whatever it is, I love it! 

Aww, thank you!   Some heels are comfier than others, and luckily, these fall into the "comfy" category!   I actually hate my feet, but I love beautiful shoes... what's a girl to do?   I just hope people notice my shoes and not my craptastic feet haha... I know I'd be distracted by fabulous shoes, so I'm hoping others are too!  I have wider feet too, but these are actually cut high on sides (surprisingly) and they don't accentuate that fact... in fact, they mask it!   A definite shoe miracle! 




valnsw said:


> *AdamAlex, monap_1981, allbrandpls* Thanks! I'm so on
> 
> *Minal* Yes, ITA! I was contemplating between this, Cartier and Rolex and decided to get this instead. Somehow it was lucky for me cos I think this is a exclusive edition released 2-3 years ago.
> 
> BTW, love your CLs! It is such a pity that I cannot wear such shoes, my feet are so broad! Urrgghh...


----------



## fieryfashionist

eez, I feel like I'm posting in here way too much haha... gotta lock up myself (and my wallet)! :-p

I popped into H&M today and found two cute things!  The polka dress reminds me of Shoshanna and/or Milly, two designers I happen to love!  I think it'll be great for the summer!  It's very, uhh, boobalicious though haha... no to mention sleeveless, but a cardi helps all of this! :-p  I threw on my platine glitter NPs with it! 





This is my 5-8lbs loss-gotta kick my own a$$ into gear motivation in a nutshell... gotta reach my goal so it looks a lot better.   Coral super short/tight mini (was only $17.95)!









I went to return something at the mall the other day and found myself back in Anthro... not good!

This "Wild & Wondrous" cardi caught my eye... looked so nice with my Pommier City I happened to be carrying!  I usually don't go for such large prints on top (well, DVF doesn't count!), but what the hell, I love the colors in it and it's different!









I've been living in my green Hei Hei cardis so I ordered the khaki ones last week... good thing I did, because anything close to my size is now gone!  While in the store the other day, I found the "Swift Current" cardi in this pretty berry/red color (on sale!)... I just put them on together to make for an easy, quick pic!









Lastly, a NM super sale find yesterday... bright pink ruffled Milly cardi!


----------



## donnaleigh83

fieryfashionist said:


> Lastly, the pair that _almost _got away... thank god my SA snagged me the last pair!  I'd been drooling over them for months and finally got 'em!  CL Bronze glitter HPs (super comfy too)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And... so cute with my khaki baby cabas!



ohhh myyyyyyyy !! Was SJP wearing the same ones in gold on SATC2 movie?


----------



## fieryfashionist

^Hi!   Nope, hers were the dorado strass pigalles... they run for $2300ish (too rich for my blood for one pair of shoes)... but yeah, I squealed when I saw them on her!!    Luckily, I can't wear that style all in any heel length over 70mm, so it makes me feel a lil better haha.   In any case, they're amazing!!   Our *Panda/G *has them!!


----------



## LVOEnyc

fieryfashionist said:


> Aww, thank you so much!!   I'm sorry you can't do heels, but there are some insanely beautiful flats out there  (Miu Miu, for example), so you're covered!!



 Well I'm a Tory Burch "Reva ballerinas" lover! That's how I've found my "shoe fix" for now (that and Louis Vuitton sandals)... doesn't mean I don't drool over those Glitter Loubies... I've tried and tried practicing but can't seem to get the clumsiness to wear down hehe! Here's hoping for someday soon!


----------



## valnsw

fieryfashionist said:


> Ohhhh, I'm SO glad you went for the Chopard!!!  I do love Cartier and Rolex (all three brands are my favorites for watches!), but the unique aspect that makes Chopard so dreamy (floating diamonds!!) is something that just can't be overlooked, IMHO! I'm blind haha, but is your band black leather, an exotic, or satin? Whatever it is, I love it!
> 
> Aww, thank you!  Some heels are comfier than others, and luckily, these fall into the "comfy" category!  I actually hate my feet, but I love beautiful shoes... what's a girl to do?  I just hope people notice my shoes and not my craptastic feet haha... I know I'd be distracted by fabulous shoes, so I'm hoping others are too! I have wider feet too, but these are actually cut high on sides (surprisingly) and they don't accentuate that fact... in fact, they mask it!  A definite shoe miracle!


 
ITA agree with you on the dreamy aspect. That was what attracted me to it!
For the Chopard, the strap is not any of those materials you mentioned.
The black strap is rubber though. Smells of chocolate vanilla!
It has the same strap as the Y2008 Valentine Day's edition.
http://indepth.watchprosite.com/?show=nblog.post&ti=408246&fi=112&s=0

Mine is the limited edition.


----------



## gaga_ser

My other loots today....


----------



## Tinn3rz

My little something from Barneys. Quilted Manolo Slingbacks in Navy/Grey


----------



## sixela

Hope I can find my dream mini soon~ but until then~


----------



## allbrandspls

gaga_ser said:


> My other loots today....


congrats on your haul......pretty.



Tinn3rz said:


> My little something from Barneys. Quilted Manolo Slingbacks in Navy/Grey


congrats on your heels, beautiful.



sixela said:


> View attachment 1122055
> 
> 
> Hope I can find my dream mini soon~ but until then~


congrats on your LV pochette.


----------



## Cari284

*allbrandspls*, haha I'm sorry  Thank you so much!

*valnsw*, your new watch is absolutely stunning  I love it, congratulations to you!

*LVOEnyc*, thank you so so much 

*gaga_ser*, super cute items! I love the Ferragamo headbands! Congrats!

*Tinn3rz*, congratulations on your Manolos! A true classic!

*sixes*, I really hope you can find your Mini soon, but until then you'll look great! Congratulations!





fieryfashionist said:


> Aww, you're welcome ... and thank you!!!   I'm glad the DIY CLs turned out okay... I plan to wear 'em tomorrow, depending on my outfit (or maybe I'll work my outfit around my shoes haha )... I was sweating buckets hoping I wouldn't mess 'em up!!



They did not only turn out okay, they are GORGEOUS! Haha I would too if I had those shoes 

I seriously want to LIVE in your closet! You always find the most gorgeous things! I have to visit someday and come with you on one of your shopping sprees!


----------



## AdamAlex

gaga_ser said:


> My other loots today....



lovely purchases.


----------



## AdamAlex

thanks for the mod photos.  nice purchases!!



fieryfashionist said:


> eez, I feel like I'm posting in here way too much haha... gotta lock up myself (and my wallet)! :-p
> 
> I popped into H&M today and found two cute things!  The polka dress reminds me of Shoshanna and/or Milly, two designers I happen to love!  I think it'll be great for the summer!  It's very, uhh, boobalicious though haha... no to mention sleeveless, but a cardi helps all of this! :-p  I threw on my platine glitter NPs with it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my 5-8lbs loss-gotta kick my own a$$ into gear motivation in a nutshell... gotta reach my goal so it looks a lot better.   Coral super short/tight mini (was only $17.95)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went to return something at the mall the other day and found myself back in Anthro... not good!
> 
> This "Wild & Wondrous" cardi caught my eye... looked so nice with my Pommier City I happened to be carrying!  I usually don't go for such large prints on top (well, DVF doesn't count!), but what the hell, I love the colors in it and it's different!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been living in my green Hei Hei cardis so I ordered the khaki ones last week... good thing I did, because anything close to my size is now gone!  While in the store the other day, I found the "Swift Current" cardi in this pretty berry/red color (on sale!)... I just put them on together to make for an easy, quick pic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly, a NM super sale find yesterday... bright pink ruffled Milly cardi!


----------



## gaga_ser

Thanks *allbrandspls, Cari284 & AdamAlex*!


----------



## mojo

Tinn3rz said:


> My little something from Barneys. Quilted Manolo Slingbacks in Navy/Grey


 
these are gorgeous!!!!  love the colour combi!!


----------



## mojo

fieryfashionist said:


> eez, I feel like I'm posting in here way too much haha... gotta lock up myself (and my wallet)! :-p
> 
> I popped into H&M today and found two cute things! The polka dress reminds me of Shoshanna and/or Milly, two designers I happen to love! I think it'll be great for the summer! It's very, uhh, boobalicious though haha... no to mention sleeveless, but a cardi helps all of this! :-p I threw on my platine glitter NPs with it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my 5-8lbs loss-gotta kick my own a$$ into gear motivation in a nutshell... gotta reach my goal so it looks a lot better.  Coral super short/tight mini (was only $17.95)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went to return something at the mall the other day and found myself back in Anthro... not good!
> 
> This "Wild & Wondrous" cardi caught my eye... looked so nice with my Pommier City I happened to be carrying! I usually don't go for such large prints on top (well, DVF doesn't count!), but what the hell, I love the colors in it and it's different!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been living in my green Hei Hei cardis so I ordered the khaki ones last week... good thing I did, because anything close to my size is now gone! While in the store the other day, I found the "Swift Current" cardi in this pretty berry/red color (on sale!)... I just put them on together to make for an easy, quick pic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly, a NM super sale find yesterday... bright pink ruffled Milly cardi!


 
no idea what you mean about weight loss dear..........you look absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## Cari284

Found these for a silly ridiculously good price today, so I thought why not!











And these beautiful ballerinas (I think most of you know my favorite color is beige by now ) for my graduation reception but they unfortunately didn't have the same ridiculously good price, but I love them anyway


----------



## fieryfashionist

Ohhhhhhh, okay... that's nice!   Ohhhh, my mom bought the Valentine's day one for us to share haha... although it has a pink croc (I think) strap and I don't like it too much (well, I actually dislike all exotics haha, so that's why)... she's going to change the band to s/s I hope.   I actually think the rubber strap on yours is cool... it's sporty and counterbalances the dreaminess of the face! 



valnsw said:


> ITA agree with you on the dreamy aspect. That was what attracted me to it!
> For the Chopard, the strap is not any of those materials you mentioned.
> The black strap is rubber though. Smells of chocolate vanilla!
> It has the same strap as the Y2008 Valentine Day's edition.
> http://indepth.watchprosite.com/?show=nblog.post&ti=408246&fi=112&s=0
> 
> Mine is the limited edition.


----------



## fieryfashionist

Ohhhhhh, awesome, me too!!   I have a lot of her flats and find the leather ones to be sooo comfy... I've literally walked miles in them!   Aww well, it's hard at first... you just gotta keep at it (wearing them around the house, etc.) and sooner than you think, you'll be a pro!   I have my limits though... I will never do a 120mm without a platform... CL pigalles (for example)... not only does the shape of that shoe look hideous on my foot, but it's also very uncomfortable... no idea how some ladies trek around in those! 




LVOEnyc said:


> Well I'm a Tory Burch "Reva ballerinas" lover! That's how I've found my "shoe fix" for now (that and Louis Vuitton sandals)... doesn't mean I don't drool over those Glitter Loubies... I've tried and tried practicing but can't seem to get the clumsiness to wear down hehe! Here's hoping for someday soon!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Such pretty things!!   I love the twin Ferragamo headbands! 



gaga_ser said:


> My other loots today....


----------



## fieryfashionist

*Tinn3rz *- Very nice shoes!!

*sixela *- So cute... you'll have your mini in no time, hopefully, but in the meantime, you have a stylish, adorable LV! 

Aww, thanks so much, *Cari*!   I did wear them out yesterday and practically had a heart attack!!  I had no idea we'd be trekking through grass for cocktail hour (more like two!) at the engagement party... my poor, pretty shoes!!   I re-glittered some areas today and they're all better, thank god!   Aww, well, you're welcome to come to NY anytime!!  It would be a blast! 

Your new peep-toes are so pretty... even better that you found 'em for such a great price!!   I love your new beige ballet flats... beige is such chic color (and you're so chic), so that works out perfectly! 

*AdamAlex* - Thank you!

*mojo *- Aww, well thank you, but I'll be much happier -5-8lbs... it's where I should be!


----------



## Cari284

fieryfashionist said:


> Aww, thanks so much, *Cari*!   I did wear them out yesterday and practically had a heart attack!!  I had no idea we'd be trekking through grass for cocktail hour (more like two!) at the engagement party... my poor, pretty shoes!! I re-glittered some areas today and they're all better, thank god!  Aww, well, you're welcome to come to NY anytime!! It would be a blast!
> 
> Your new peep-toes are so pretty... even better that you found 'em for such a great price!!   I love your new beige ballet flats... beige is such chic color (and you're so chic), so that works out perfectly!



Haha oh no I'm so sorry for both you and your shoes! That's good to hear, I'm happy everything worked out with those beauties! Yes, it sure would be! I love that city and would love to visit again sometime soon!

Thank you so much, haha you're too sweet  Yes, I love everything beige  That's why I'm drooling () every time I see your beige clair flap! Oh, that's just the perfect beige color!


----------



## NYCavalier

I broke down... I have been wanting a PS1 for a while, and now she is here!

Proenza Schouler Large Black leather PS1


----------



## LVOEnyc

Ahhh *fiery* I LOVE your style!!! It looks like the exact kind that I would pick out! You look great   And I LOVE your room! My walls are alternate baby pink and white 

*Tinn* very classy Manolos!

*Cari* love your new shoes! You take beautiful pictures!


----------



## sbelle

NYCavalier said:


> I broke down... I have been wanting a PS1 for a while, and now she is here!
> 
> Proenza Schouler Large Black leather PS1



I've always wanted one of these bags!!  Love yours!


----------



## sbelle

*Cari284*---love your new shoes!!!!


*fieryfashionis*t -- as always, you look like a million dollars in your purchases!


----------



## sbelle

Tinn3rz said:


> My little something from Barneys. Quilted Manolo Slingbacks in Navy/Grey



Now those are some hot looking shoes!


----------



## JeanGranger

awww... u got the lady bug
so cute


----------



## dannkat




----------



## Cari284

*NYCavalier*, oh my you really are on role aren't you?  Congratulations to your new and gorgeous bag!

*LVOEnyc*, *sbelle*, thank you so much!


----------



## Cari284

Double post, I'm sorry!


----------



## sixela

Thank you *fieryfashionist* and sorry to hear about your shoes. . .


----------



## Pursepushin

Where are you stashing all these bags in a NYC Midtown apartment, Missy?! Inquiring minds (are jealous) and want to know. 




NYCavalier said:


> I broke down... I have been wanting a PS1 for a while, and now she is here!
> 
> Proenza Schouler Large Black leather PS1


----------



## Tinn3rz

Thanks for all your lovely compliments ladies! 

*NYCavalier*, congrats on a beautiful PS1! One of the bags on my never-ending list of "must haves". Hehe.

So much has happened in the last couple of days....hard to keep up! Beautiful purchases everyone!


----------



## sbelle

*Dankat*--what a beautiful bracelet!


----------



## radhika

ocean blue ferragamos - varinas on sale


----------



## Bevyofpurses

Omg do they still have these?? Gorgeous! I love the color!


----------



## radhika

yes happen to see them at the airport! and cheaper than the city sale price due to vat/gst


----------



## Cari284

*radhika*, they are adorable, congratulations!


----------



## NYCavalier

Thank you *sbelle, Cari284, Pursepushin* and *Tinn3rz*!!

*Pursepushin*  I have not run out of room yet! Always have room for more  .. Even though my man does not believe so!


----------



## Cari284

NYCavalier said:


> Thank you *sbelle, Cari284, Pursepushin* and *Tinn3rz*!!
> 
> *Pursepushin*  I have not run out of room yet! Always have room for more  .. Even though my man does not believe so!



You should start a collection thread, I want to see them all


----------



## Tinn3rz

Not really a purchase, but a gift. 

A lil small, but will resize this weekend!


----------



## PANda_USC

Two new dresses...first one my Mandalay, second by Herve Leger


----------



## Bevyofpurses

Both dresses are equally gorgeous and u are smoldering!!!! They just fit like gloves in your fit booty!


----------



## Bevyofpurses

Tinn3rz said:


> Not really a purchase, but a gift.
> 
> A lil small, but will resize this weekend!



Awwww it's so pretty! Sweet of the giver


----------



## PANda_USC

*bevy*, thank you so much hun!


----------



## NYCavalier

Tinn3rz said:


> Not really a purchase, but a gift.
> 
> A lil small, but will resize this weekend!



!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!! SOO exciting!! Many many congrats on your engagement *Tinn3rz*!!


----------



## PANda_USC

*Tinnerz*, oh holy smokes I didn't realize that was an engagement ring. I thought someone just decided to give you a diamond ring, LOL. A huge congratulations!!!!!


----------



## lipgloss1029

PANda_USC said:


> Two new dresses...first one my Mandalay, second by Herve Leger


 Beautiful dresses. I especially like the 1st one, and you have such a great body...


----------



## lipgloss1029

radhika said:


> ocean blue ferragamos - varinas on sale


Congrats on the timeless shoes, *radhika*! 



Tinn3rz said:


> Not really a purchase, but a gift.
> 
> A lil small, but will resize this weekend!


 Congrats *Tinn*! A girl's best friend!


----------



## monap_1981

beautiful color, congrats!



radhika said:


> ocean blue ferragamos - varinas on sale


----------



## monap_1981

gorgeous dresses, you look amazing! 




PANda_USC said:


> Two new dresses...first one my Mandalay, second by Herve Leger


----------



## Tinn3rz

Thank you *Bevy, NYCavalier, Panda and lipgloss*! I'm super excited and can't wait to start planning!


----------



## Cari284

*Tinn3rz*, it's absolutely stunning! Congrats on a beautiful gift!

*Panda*, you look HOT sweetie  Those dresses are gooooorgeous! I love them on you and the purple CLs looks perfect with the HL dress


----------



## PANda_USC

*lipgloss*, thank you so much!

*monap*, thank youuu!

*cari*, you're so sweet my Cari boo!


----------



## jcue

Cari284 said:


> Found these for a silly ridiculously good price today, so I thought why not!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And these beautiful ballerinas (I think most of you know my favorite color is beige by now ) for my graduation reception but they unfortunately didn't have the same ridiculously good price, but I love them anyway



Both adorable! You can never go wrong with black pumps, especially when they're at a good price!


----------



## jcue

PANda_USC said:


> Two new dresses...first one my Mandalay, second by Herve Leger



Beautiful dresses! They were practically made for you!


----------



## jcue

Tinn3rz said:


> Not really a purchase, but a gift.
> 
> A lil small, but will resize this weekend!



biggest congratulations!!! beautiful ring


----------



## AdamAlex

radhika said:


> ocean blue ferragamos - varinas on sale


   love 'em!!


----------



## AdamAlex

looks like an engagement ring.  congrats!!



Tinn3rz said:


> Not really a purchase, but a gift.
> 
> A lil small, but will resize this weekend!


----------



## AdamAlex

nice dresses... and you have a fabulous figure!



PANda_USC said:


> Two new dresses...first one my Mandalay, second by Herve Leger


----------



## AdamAlex

i absolutely love love love this bag!! congrats!!



NYCavalier said:


> I broke down... I have been wanting a PS1 for a while, and now she is here!
> 
> Proenza Schouler Large Black leather PS1


----------



## AdamAlex

i want one!!!


lovely!!



dannkat said:


>


----------



## AdamAlex

love 'em!!



Cari284 said:


> Found these for a silly ridiculously good price today, so I thought why not!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And these beautiful ballerinas (I think most of you know my favorite color is beige by now ) for my graduation reception but they unfortunately didn't have the same ridiculously good price, but I love them anyway


----------



## PANda_USC

*adam*, thank you so much!


----------



## Tinn3rz

Thank you! DF did really well. 





Cari284 said:


> *Tinn3rz*, it's absolutely stunning! Congrats on a beautiful gift!



Thank you *jcue!* I can't wait to start planning!





jcue said:


> biggest congratulations!!! beautiful ring



It is!  Thank you!





AdamAlex said:


> looks like an engagement ring.  congrats!!


----------



## Tinn3rz

My new TOMS.


----------



## Bevyofpurses

My Sonia rykiel pink bag arrived 5 minutes ago. They're all on sale except the zara top


----------



## PANda_USC

*tinn3rz*, O, sparkly!

*bevy*, ahh I love anything with bows on it! The top, the trench and the purse are so cute!


----------



## allbrandspls

Cari284 said:


> Found these for a silly ridiculously good price today, so I thought why not!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And these beautiful ballerinas (I think most of you know my favorite color is beige by now ) for my graduation reception but they unfortunately didn't have the same ridiculously good price, but I love them anyway


congrats on your beautiful shoes.



NYCavalier said:


> I broke down... I have been wanting a PS1 for a while, and now she is here!
> 
> Proenza Schouler Large Black leather PS1


 congrats on a great everyday bag.


radhika said:


> ocean blue ferragamos - varinas on sale


 Great sale shoes..and beautiful colour.


Tinn3rz said:


> Not really a purchase, but a gift.
> 
> A lil small, but will resize this weekend!


gorgeous bling bling...



PANda_USC said:


> Two new dresses...first one my Mandalay, second by Herve Leger


hun you have the most beautiful shoes and dresses. Wish i had your bod.



Tinn3rz said:


> My new TOMS.


 I just bought the exact same pair, love them.


Bevyofpurses said:


> My Sonia rykiel pink bag arrived 5 minutes ago. They're all on sale except the zara top


 congrats on your haul, hun. Love them all.


----------



## calisnoopy

fieryfashionist said:


> Lastly, the pair that _almost _got away... thank god my SA snagged me the last pair! I'd been drooling over them for months and finally got 'em! CL Bronze glitter HPs (super comfy too)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And... so cute with my khaki baby cabas!


 
these are amazing M and you look hotttt in your modeling pics of your clothing!!! lol...


----------



## Tinn3rz

*Panda, *they dress up my usual jeans and t-shirt ensemble. 


PANda_USC said:


> *tinn3rz*, O, sparkly!


 
Thank you *allbrandspls!* They're super comfy too!





allbrandspls said:


> gorgeous bling bling...
> 
> I just bought the exact same pair, love them.


----------



## Tinn3rz

*Bevy,* beautiful haul! I love EVERYTHING! You've got amazing taste! I might have to look for that Zara top next time I'm at SCP. Hehehe.


----------



## puglypie

congrats on all your amazing purchases 

here's my contribution...i need something small for my new M/L bag.


----------



## PANda_USC

*pugly*, gorgeous color!! And perfect sizes to fit in a m/l flap!


----------



## allbrandspls

puglypie said:


> congrats on all your amazing purchases
> 
> here's my contribution...i need something small for my new M/L bag.


congrats on your YSL accessories. Pretty.


----------



## Jaded81

Fab purchases everyone!!! Keep the eye candy coming!!!


----------



## pilatesworks

^^^^ I agree, too many beautiful things here to list! 
Keep 'em coming!


----------



## hambisyosa

After my Macbook Pro, this....

iPAD


----------



## mojo

my new zanottis - on sale no less!

now I just need to learn how to walk in them so that I can actually leave the house!


----------



## purse-nality

^great toy *hambisyosa*! congrats!

btw, it fits in a jumbo


----------



## purse-nality

mojo, can't see pic


----------



## mojo

trying to post the pic again....


----------



## Bri 333

^ I love GZ shoes!! Congrats!


----------



## mojo

Thanks *Bri*!  Any balancing tips???


----------



## PANda_USC

*hambi*, congrats on the iPad!!

*mojo*, croc shoes?!?! gorgeous!


----------



## hambisyosa

purse-nality said:


> ^great toy *hambisyosa*! congrats!
> 
> btw, it fits in a jumbo


 
geez, I never would have guessed !!! ty ty !


----------



## hambisyosa

PANda_USC said:


> *hambi*, congrats on the iPad!!
> 
> thank you dear !! I love ur CDC's hehehehehehe !


----------



## Bri 333

LOL! Walk slow and smile 




mojo said:


> Thanks *Bri*! Any balancing tips???


----------



## gratefull

Bri 333 said:


> LOL! Walk slow and smile




--  you thought you were suppposed to WALK in them?


----------



## PANda_USC

Went to HL and bought this dress..which is part of the Pre-Fall collection, ^_^. Paired with my Louboutin blue jean lizard pigalles


----------



## Bevyofpurses

Panda another wow outfit! U have amazing taste and good DNA to match it!


----------



## ang2383

^love the dress panda!


----------



## luv2ownabirkin

I ended up buying a miu miu zip-around wallet in Korea.  
I really should have gone for LV... from what I hear, they are the sturdiest.
But I fell in love with the miu miu.  When I got home, I saw this prada wallet in Toronto.  I gave my mom the miu miu and decided to keep the prada.
(I also saw a beautiful black nylon bag... which I'm tempted to get... but I'm trying to convince myself a leather is better...  I never thought I'd like nylon, but this one looks so good!)  Back on track!  I purchased my second Hermes scarf at the airport.  I always wanted a plisse but they didn't have the colourway I wanted.  I fell in love with the elephants...  My mom has a thing for elephants.  I gave this scarf to her when I got back.  The longchamp large tote is a gift from my bf's father.  If you recall, he wanted to buy me a bag.  I refused and when I tried to pay for this one, my bf took out his card and refused to let me pay for it.  I want to show some pics from Korea... Maybe I'll post in the action thread later!


----------



## hambisyosa

Panda, sexxxxy !!!


----------



## ang2383

luv2ownabirkin - love love the two wallets!


----------



## luv2ownabirkin

Thank you ang2383~~~  
I really love the miu miu. I really had a hard time deciding if I really liked the prada...
In the end though, I decided the black would look so chic with my all black outfits in the winter.  I also looked ahead and wanted to get it to go with the prada bag I'd like to get! kekkeke


----------



## Bevyofpurses

luv2own what a haul!! and welcome back!!


----------



## luv2ownabirkin

Thank you Bevy~ It's good to be back~~ It's good to "see" you! hehe


----------



## Bevyofpurses

good to see u luv! the action shot thread was longing for ur pics..and i love that croco miu miu zip around wallet!


----------



## ang2383

luv2ownabirkin said:


> Thank you ang2383~~~
> I really love the miu miu. I really had a hard time deciding if I really liked the prada...
> In the end though, I decided the black would look so chic with my all black outfits in the winter.  I also looked ahead and wanted to get it to go with the prada bag I'd like to get! kekkeke



i like the miu miu because it's different, but like you said, the black is just so chic too!  i just got a black chanel lamb zip around myself.  hehe maybe you can trade with your mom.  that's what me and my mom do.


----------



## Bevyofpurses




----------



## luv2ownabirkin

ang2383 said:


> i like the miu miu because it's different, but like you said, the black is just so chic too! i just got a black chanel lamb zip around myself. hehe maybe you can trade with your mom. that's what me and my mom do.


 

hehe good idea!  Oh~ I'd love a chanel...but they're so much pricier~~ Lucky you!  I'd like to see it~~  I love the zip arounds... They're just so practical, yes?


----------



## luv2ownabirkin

Bevyofpurses said:


> good to see u luv! the action shot thread was longing for ur pics..and i love that croco miu miu zip around wallet!


 
hehe..  I'll post some action shots, but they're not that great!  I toted my classic 2.55 around in Korea but never managed to take an interesting pic with it around the country.  Still, I have some interesting photos... I'll post later!


----------



## ang2383

luv2ownabirkin said:


> hehe good idea!  Oh~ I'd love a chanel...but they're so much pricier~~ Lucky you!  I'd like to see it~~  I love the zip arounds... They're just so practical, yes?



yes! sooo very practical!  i've been dying to go to korea.  you're so lucky you got to go!

the chanel is actually my first ever zip around wallet.  haha it's still in the box.


----------



## PANda_USC

*bevy*, ahahah, you're wayyy too kind!! :: blushes::

*ang*, thank you hun! Is your avi a yorkie mix? I have a yorkie!

*luv2own*, cute, petite goodies!! And like I mentioned in your thread, I hope you get a Birkin soon!! I cant wait to get my first either at the end of this month!!

*hambisyosa*, dearest, thank you!!


----------



## allbrandspls

Amazing Amazing Amazing.......panda you have such great taste in shoes and dresses...you look stunning!
luvtoownabirkin....fab buys and great father in law too.


----------



## PANda_USC

*allbrandspls*, you're too sweet!


----------



## djrr

*luv2ownabirkin* - how cute is the miu miu wallet! i always love miu miu's design, so feminine & playful. 

*Panda* - what can i say?? you look HOT!!! that HL dress & those CLs are just perfect together. i need to know what you do to get such a nice figure!


----------



## PANda_USC

*djrr A*, you're super tiny!!! Hmm..if you mean by meatier legs(since you're 1/2 my size), eat lots of meat and go running? And I need to keep working out to keep this figure, >_<


----------



## djrr

here are my contributions...


----------



## djrr

PANda_USC said:


> *djrr A*, you're super tiny!!! Hmm..if you mean by meatier legs(since you're 1/2 my size), eat lots of meat and go running? And I need to keep working out to keep this figure, >_<



No, your legs are just fine!! You look super slim. I need to hit the gym more often. Btw, when are you getting your first B?


----------



## fieryfashionist

Fell a lil behind here!

*NYC *- Chic bag!

*LV *- Aww, thank you!!   You're so sweet!!   Ohhhhh, your room sounds so pretty!  My room in the city is verrrry girlie haha... alternate hot pink/lighter pink walls and the ceiling has silver glitter... I love it!  

*sbelle* - You are too sweet! 

*dannkat* - Love the clic clac in that pretty color!

*sixela *- You're welcome!  Aww, thanks... luckily, I was able to fix them haha... they're as good as new! :-p

*radhika* - So pretty... Varinas in fun colors are the best!

*Tinn *- What a stunning ring... congratulations on your engagement!!   Cute Toms, too!

*G*, you look fabulous as always in all of your dresses, but my favorite is the Mandalay.... so glam it literally KILLS me!! 

*bevy*, such great buys!   Love the flats, and the Zara finds!  Such a cute bag too!!

*C*, you flatter me like no other haha... thank you!!! 

*puglypie* - Such a chic, neutral color!

*hambisoya* - Ohhhhh, how awesome!!  I love the ipad!

*mojo*, GZs are HOT... congrats!

*luv2own* - Such nice purchases!  I love Miu Miu and Prada!  The scarf is beautiful as well... I'm sure your mom will love wearing it!

*djrr*, an array of beautiful CLs.... how fabulous!!


----------



## NYCavalier

Snagged a Balenciaga Canard Moto Jacket from the Barney's Sale.. 






\

Comparisons w/ my other two Bal moto jackets (Black and Black Stardust)


----------



## djrr

*NYCavalier* congrats on your bal jacket! and can't believe you have 3! any modeling pics?

*fieryfashionist *thanks!


----------



## Mediana

Bevyofpurses said:


>



OMG this is so beautiful. I want it!


----------



## calisnoopy

NYCavalier said:


> Snagged a Balenciaga Canard Moto Jacket from the Barney's Sale..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> \
> 
> Comparisons w/ my other two Bal moto jackets (Black and Black Stardust)


 
omggg these went on sale??!!! isnt that a first??!! LOL

may i ask how much it was on sale?  and do you know if they had any other colors?


----------



## ang2383

PANda_USC said:


> *ang*, thank you hun! Is your avi a yorkie mix? I have a yorkie!



you know what, i have no idea.  hercules passed away two years ago from old age.  i rescued him from an animal shelter.  



NYCavalier said:


> Snagged a Balenciaga Canard Moto Jacket from the Barney's Sale..



i love love love the jackets!!!


----------



## pilatesworks

Alexander Wang Forest/SHW Rocco Duffle: 
LOVE the studs on this bag, and it is a rather unusual neutral, kind if a gray-green. 
( so sorry for the poor quality mod pics! )


----------



## symphoney

gucci tattoo heart and marc jacobs shoes


----------



## NYCavalier

Thanks *djrr*!!! *calisnoopy* - Barneys put Canard (what I got) and Khaki (more of a Green) on sale. 40% off


----------



## Cari284

I've been gone for a little while and this thread moves SUPER fast! So I have a lot of catching up to do! :reading:

So so many gorgeous bags, shoes, jackets, jewelry, accessories and many other things! *A big congratulations to you all!* You almost made me drool on my key board haha!  


*NYC*, those jackets sure are hot! Congratulations on your find!

*Panda*, that HL dress looks absolutely stunning on you! You really really rock those dresses. And I love the colors, they are beautiful 

*Pilates*, the Wang bag looks gorgeous on you! You wear it so well! I must say it again, you're one (super) hot mama!


----------



## Cari284

Here are some of my recent "non Chanel things" (Not purchases though, but a few presents from my graduation. I hope that's okay) 

Bracelet that was a gift from dbf's mother, from Marc Jacobs





A cute and fun watch in my favorite color





Necklace from Georg Jensen





A super cute Swarovski bracelet


----------



## Cari284

Some more..


And this beautiful ring that I got from my mother that she choose and designed herself in white and red gold. I'll always keep it, I love it.












And this from dear bf 





A Tiffany key, I've been wanting one for a long time now and it goes perfectly on the Tiffany necklace he gave me for my birthday !


----------



## Pursepushin

/\ Beautiful items, both. Love the ring! Is the key to his heart or??


----------



## Lorelei

Cari,congrats on your graduation and what great gifts!


----------



## Lorelei

NYCavalier said:


> Snagged a Balenciaga Canard Moto Jacket from the Barney's Sale..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> \
> 
> Comparisons w/ my other two Bal moto jackets (Black and Black Stardust)


 

What a fantastic collection of Bal jackets, I love them, congrats!


----------



## PANda_USC

*djrr*, gorgeous CLs hun! Aren't the nudes just perfection?

*nyc*, fabulous leather jackets!!

*leslie*, Oo, I like the studs too!

*symphoney*, very cool tattoos on the wedges!

*cari*, ahh the gift that keeps on giving! Congratulations on all of the gorgeous jewelry! I've been wanting a Tiffany Key too(but with diamonds, ). You're dbf is so so sweet!! He should get extra hugs for that, lol.  And your mom is soo sweet, designing a ring for you!! It just warms my heart, hehe.


----------



## fieryfashionist

A few things... some I never got around to posting before. 

Rebecca Taylor floral tunic (I love this pretty print and found it for a steal at NM during the sale)!





Died when I saw this... the sleeves are so couture and fabulous (I hope I can pull it off)!  Catherine Malandrino coral silk top... a size too big, but I'll have it taken in.  It was also a total steal!









DVF "Indian Temple" Tabalah!  I love this style... so easy to wear (and you can eat with no issues haha). :-p





My obsession with this Kate Spade crystal floral line knows no bounds haha... here is the pendant necklace (have more stuff to post when I get back to the city). 





Kate Spade Oops A Daisy bracelet (ebay steal)!





A super cheap (cute!) F21 headband!


----------



## fieryfashionist

One more F21 headband!





Here are a few of my DIY headbands... I LOVE the Martha Stewart glitters haha.  The coppery pink one is rose quartz, the pink is Tourmaline and the purple is Amethyst.  The blue I bought pre-glittered from somewhere and added the swarovski crystals.


----------



## fieryfashionist

*NYC* - Beautiful trio! 

*L*, what a unique, fun bag!   Looks fabulous on you, too (but what doesn't)!? 

*symphoney *- Such fab shoes!! 

*Cari*, everything is just beautiful!!   So you!!  Your mom designed such a unique, stunning ring... I love it!   The keyring your dbf bought you is so pretty, too!   Congrats on everything!!


----------



## Cari284

*Thank you all so much *


*Minal*, gah! Everything looks absolutely stunning, as always! I absolutely think you can pull that top off! It looks gorgeous on you


----------



## symphoney

thanks *Panda*, gladdd to see you back in this forum 

and my new CL sylvia drapey hobo, i love grey!


----------



## pls5

divine!



PANda_USC said:


> Went to HL and bought this dress..which is part of the Pre-Fall collection, ^_^. Paired with my Louboutin blue jean lizard pigalles


----------



## pls5

ridic!  i envy you...  


NYCavalier said:


> Snagged a Balenciaga Canard Moto Jacket from the Barney's Sale..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> \
> 
> Comparisons w/ my other two Bal moto jackets (Black and Black Stardust)


----------



## pls5

classy 



djrr said:


> here are my contributions...


----------



## pilatesworks

Thanks Cari, Minal, and Panda! 
You guys have found some gorgeous things, as well! 

And congrats to everyone else, beautiful purchases everyone!


----------



## Cari284

*Pursepushin, Lorelei, fieryfashionist, pilatesworks,* thank you so much!

*PANda_USC*, haha you're soo sweet! Thank you 

*symphoney*, oh a CL bag! That's a bit unusual here, congratulations to you! The bag looks great!


----------



## PANda_USC

*pls5*, thank you!!


----------



## symphoney

Thanks *fieryfashionist, Cari284*!
 All of you ladies always look soo beautiful


----------



## BadRomance93

pilatesworks said:


> Alexander Wang Forest/SHW Rocco Duffle:
> LOVE the studs on this bag, and it is a rather unusual neutral, kind if a gray-green.
> ( so sorry for the poor quality mod pics! )


 
Check out the studs on that beauty! Nice choice!


----------



## Lorelei

*Fieryfashionist*, amazing haul as usual but the f21 headband is soooo beautiful,I love it!


----------



## pilatesworks

Thanks BadRomance!


----------



## sbelle

Bevyofpurses said:


>




Love, love, love this wallet!


----------



## sbelle

pilatesworks said:


> Alexander Wang Forest/SHW Rocco Duffle:
> LOVE the studs on this bag, and it is a rather unusual neutral, kind if a gray-green.



I love this bag!  I really wanted one for myself, but thought that the weight would get to me.  It is hot!!


----------



## pilatesworks

Thanks sbelle, I do have to agree that it is plenty heavy!


----------



## allbrandspls

djrr said:


> here are my contributions...


congrats on the beautiful Cl trio.



NYCavalier said:


> Snagged a Balenciaga Canard Moto Jacket from the Barney's Sale..
> 
> \
> 
> Comparisons w/ my other two Bal moto jackets (Black and Black Stardust)


Wow such gorgeous and lovely bal jackets, congrats!!!


pilatesworks said:


> Alexander Wang Forest/SHW Rocco Duffle:
> LOVE the studs on this bag, and it is a rather unusual neutral, kind if a gray-green.
> ( so sorry for the poor quality mod pics! )


congrats on your new bag, funky!



symphoney said:


> gucci tattoo heart and marc jacobs shoes


wow killer heels. Congrats on both.


Cari284 said:


> Here are some of my recent "non Chanel things" (Not purchases though, but a few presents from my graduation. I hope that's okay)
> 
> Bracelet that was a gift from dbf's mother, from Marc Jacobs
> 
> 
> A cute and fun watch in my favorite color
> 
> 
> Necklace from Georg Jensen
> 
> 
> A super cute Swarovski bracelet


another great haul from Cari...congrats amazing stuff.


----------



## pilatesworks

Thanks allbrandspls, this AW definitely is funky!


----------



## allbrandspls

fieryfashionist said:


> One more F21 headband!
> 
> 
> Here are a few of my DIY headbands... I LOVE the Martha Stewart glitters haha.  The coppery pink one is rose quartz, the pink is Tourmaline and the purple is Amethyst.  The blue I bought pre-glittered from somewhere and added the swarovski crystals.


CONGRATS on the haul. More beautiful proddies.



symphoney said:


> thanks *Panda*, gladdd to see you back in this forum
> 
> and my new CL sylvia drapey hobo, i love grey!



congrats on a beautiful hobo...looks very smooshy.


----------



## PANda_USC

Lanvin flats in bone patent

Lanvin flats in teal patent(at Barney's), lovee the color!


----------



## Cari284

*allbrandspls*, thank you!

*Panda*, those flats are so so cute  I love them, and want those as well! Congratulations to you! Erinrose actually have a similar pair that she wore to my graduation reception


----------



## Lorelei

Well, like a lot of the Chanel loving ladies around here I've decided to cheat with one of this lovelies....


----------



## erinrose

*Panda* I love those flats, they look stunning on you! I have a pair in silver as Cari said, very very confortable! Congrats dear on great purchases!

*Lorelei* Congrats on your new Balenciaga!


----------



## djrr

*fieryfashionist* the coral colored top with the ruffled sleeves is sooo pretty!!
*Panda* those flats are cute!!! i rarely see your non CL shoe purchase!
*Loerelei* congrats on the classic bal! you'll love it. 
*Cari* congrats on the jewelries! i'm also a fan of rose gold/light gold. the ring your mom designed is very unique.

thank you *allbrandspls*, *pls5*


----------



## allbrandspls

PANda_USC said:


> Lanvin flats in bone patent
> 
> Lanvin flats in teal patent(at Barney's), lovee the color!


Gorgeous and comfortable.Congrats.



Lorelei said:


> Well, like a lot of the Chanel loving ladies around here I've decided to cheat with one of this lovelies....


More i see b bags more i want one......congrats it's gorgeous.


----------



## allbrandspls

Here's my haul over two months.
Longchamps tote and Toms glitter (silver) .....both been eyeing after seeing Bornsocialites and Cari284 's ones.
And the accessories all from Forevernew.


----------



## fieryfashionist

*G*, such pretty Lanvins... I love both pairs!! 

*Lorelei *- You can't go wrong with a black Bal!  She's stunning!!  Congrats!! 

*djrr *- Thanks so much!   The sleeves are what drew me in!

Aww, thanks so much, *W*!   You're always so sweet.   Your new finds are great!!  I'm really liking the Longchamp totes and yours is such a pretty, uplifting color!!   I really love your accessories  (one of my many weaknesses haha)... the bangles/cuffs are stunning, the lil lace clutch is so chic and the belt is SO pretty!!


----------



## allbrandspls

thanks Minal, your too kind. My SA showed me a pic of all the colours.....really had a hard time choosing the colour. My SA describe the colour like strawberry. Will be great for raining days and protecting my bags from the rain.


----------



## Lorelei

Great purchases allbrandspls, love the colour of your Longchamp, it's ideal for the summer


----------



## AdamAlex

lovely purchases!!!



allbrandspls said:


> Here's my haul over two months.
> Longchamps tote and Toms glitter (silver) .....both been eyeing after seeing Bornsocialites and Cari284 's ones.
> And the accessories all from Forevernew.


----------



## NYCavalier

Lots of Bals in the Chanel forum lately!! I have been looking for this gem for a while.....

'05 Holiday Pink Metallic w/ Pewter HW!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Hi Winnie!   Ohhhhh man, that would be overwhelming haha ... but you did well!   Strawberry is such a pretty color!   Might as well protect your bags - and deal with rainy days - in style! 



allbrandspls said:


> thanks Minal, your too kind. My SA showed me a pic of all the colours.....really had a hard time choosing the colour. My SA describe the colour like strawberry. Will be great for raining days and protecting my bags from the rain.


----------



## fieryfashionist

*NYC*, what a pretty color!   The '05 metallics are some rare beauties indeed!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Some retail therapy!

I DIED over this ring... my first (and hopefully not last, but certainly last for a while haha) DY piece!   I'm more into feminine, delicate pieces, but his rings are so pretty!  I really love this milky quartz stone... it's so ethereal and seems to glow from within!  Definitely very versatile and looks perfect with almost anything!!  I wore it yesterday! 

11m Moon Quartz Moonlight Ice Ring!!!

The pretty box!





It's hiding! 





Yay!


----------



## fieryfashionist

My Anthro "Roaming Frills" cardi!  Goes perfectly with the NL dress that's been languishing in my closet forever haha. :-p





I put my bronze glitter HPs on with it!





My Miu Miu sale (ebay) find!  Super comfy!





One of my most favorite Miu Miu purchases ever (and on sale)!!!   So me!!   Sparkly gold glitter mary jane flats!!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Lastly, I returned a pair of sale CLs (oops!), and bought three pairs of flats instead haha.   I have a ton of flats, but never tried the Vera Wang Lavender Label ones... until now!!  

Of course, two pairs have jewel (and very Miu Miu-esque) detailing!  They are all SO comfy!  The blush/nude pink patent pair reminds me of a pair of Lanvins I lusted over... however, these are comfier AND cheaper!  A win win! 

Blushy pink patent and bronzey gold jeweled:





Bronzey-gold detail:





Metallic silver jeweled peep-toe:


----------



## sw33p3a

^^ Minal, love your purchases especially the DY ring and the color of those pink blush flats! So many goodies


----------



## Bevyofpurses

Omg minal you're out of control lol I love love all of your purchases and most especially your mod pics!! The miu miu flats is tdf!


----------



## Lorelei

NYCavalier,what an amazing Bal bag, love the colour!
Fieryfashionist,no wonder you couldn't resist that ring, it is amazing and I also adore those jeweled flats....


----------



## lallybelle

NYCav - That Bal is SOOO pretty!

*M* - LOVE the DY Ring! My sister loves his stuff. She was his billboard before his stuff was being sold everywhere. LOL.


----------



## allbrandspls

Lorelei said:


> Great purchases allbrandspls, love the colour of your Longchamp, it's ideal for the summer





AdamAlex said:


> lovely purchases!!!


thanks gals.


----------



## allbrandspls

fieryfashionist said:


> Lastly, I returned a pair of sale CLs (oops!), and bought three pairs of flats instead haha.   I have a ton of flats, but never tried the Vera Wang Lavender Label ones... until now!!
> 
> Of course, two pairs have jewel (and very Miu Miu-esque) detailing!  They are all SO comfy!  The blush/nude pink patent pair reminds me of a pair of Lanvins I lusted over... however, these are comfier AND cheaper!  A win win!
> 
> Blushy pink patent and bronzey gold jeweled:
> 
> 
> Bronzey-gold detail:
> 
> 
> Metallic silver jeweled peep-toe:



Minal what can i say........my inspiration. I've still been eyeing those anthro cardigans.....still undecide which one
Lovely haul....love those miu miu shoes.

NYcav lovely colour bbag....i'm def going to get a bbag soon.


----------



## sbelle

fieryfashionist said:


> 11m Moon Quartz Moonlight Ice Ring!!!



Your purchases are always beautiful, and this ring is no exception!  Love it!


----------



## Bri 333

Minal: OMG, I LOVE that ring. Love DY jewelry. We would be a dangerous pair shopping you and I. Between Chanel, Kate Spade, and DY it would be crazy, lol. Love the ring!!


----------



## Cari284

*Lorelei*, congratulations on your Balenciaga!

*djrr*, thank you so much!

*allbrandspls*, congratulations on all your purchases! Everything looks stunning, and I love love love the color of your Longchamp 

*NYCavalier*, oh my! Another bag?  You must be our shopping queen  I've never seen that Bal bag before, congratulations on finding a rare piece!

*fieryfashionist*, that ring is just so so beautiful! Congratulations to you and on all of your other purchases as well! Everything looks gorgeous, as always! And those flats  I want them so bad!


----------



## AdamAlex

whoa.... that ring is gorgeous!!



fieryfashionist said:


> Some retail therapy!
> 
> I DIED over this ring... my first (and hopefully not last, but certainly last for a while haha) DY piece!   I'm more into feminine, delicate pieces, but his rings are so pretty!  I really love this milky quartz stone... it's so ethereal and seems to glow from within!  Definitely very versatile and looks perfect with almost anything!!  I wore it yesterday!
> 
> 11m Moon Quartz Moonlight Ice Ring!!!
> 
> The pretty box!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's hiding!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay!


----------



## AdamAlex

love love love those flats!!!  congrats!



fieryfashionist said:


> Lastly, I returned a pair of sale CLs (oops!), and bought three pairs of flats instead haha.   I have a ton of flats, but never tried the Vera Wang Lavender Label ones... until now!!
> 
> Of course, two pairs have jewel (and very Miu Miu-esque) detailing!  They are all SO comfy!  The blush/nude pink patent pair reminds me of a pair of Lanvins I lusted over... however, these are comfier AND cheaper!  A win win!
> 
> Blushy pink patent and bronzey gold jeweled:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bronzey-gold detail:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Metallic silver jeweled peep-toe:


----------



## AdamAlex

lovely items!  


fieryfashionist said:


> My Anthro "Roaming Frills" cardi!  Goes perfectly with the NL dress that's been languishing in my closet forever haha. :-p
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put my bronze glitter HPs on with it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Miu Miu sale (ebay) find!  Super comfy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my most favorite Miu Miu purchases ever (and on sale)!!!   So me!!   Sparkly gold glitter mary jane flats!!!


----------



## allbrandspls

Cari284 said:


> *allbrandspls*, congratulations on all your purchases! Everything looks stunning, and I love love love the color of your Longchamp


thanks for showing me your eye candy first...love the colour....looking at another...


----------



## Adiva

I just love the beige/tan Color!!


----------



## monap_1981

Love all of your new flats, especially the Miu Miu ones!  Congrats! 




fieryfashionist said:


> Lastly, I returned a pair of sale CLs (oops!), and bought three pairs of flats instead haha.  I have a ton of flats, but never tried the Vera Wang Lavender Label ones... until now!!
> 
> Of course, two pairs have jewel (and very Miu Miu-esque) detailing! They are all SO comfy! The blush/nude pink patent pair reminds me of a pair of Lanvins I lusted over... however, these are comfier AND cheaper! A win win!
> 
> Blushy pink patent and bronzey gold jeweled:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bronzey-gold detail:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Metallic silver jeweled peep-toe:


----------



## Cari284

*Adiva*, gooorgeous purchases! Coming from another beige fan  Congratulations!


----------



## erinrose

I got this 

http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton/super-early-birthday-reveal-my-holy-grail-louis-600199.html


----------



## fieryfashionist

*sw33* - Aww, thanks so much!!   Yeah, those VW flats are really comfy and the perfect, peachy pink neutral!

*Bevy* - Haha, I know. :-p  Aww, thank you... I have a major weakness for Miu Miu... everything shoe wise is so very "me!" 

*Lorelei* - Aww, thank you!!   I love that the ring goes with so much!!

*lallybelle* - Hey girl!  Aww, thank you!   Haha, oh yeah?  That's funny...upstate, no one I see here has a clue about DY haha (let alone wears it)... in the city, it's a different story, but it also depends on where I go.   I could care less about how commonplace it is or isn't haha, because I only buy and wear what I adore.   Hell, every other woman I see in NY has a black flap of some sort, but I would never retire mine, phew! :-p  DY wise though, the only pieces I really love are the albion collection rings and necklaces... his other pieces aren't really me!  

Hi *Winnie*!  Aww, well thank you!  Oooooh, I know, it's so hard to narrow it down with the cardis!  I'm sure you'll pick something fabulous though!
*
sbelle* - Aww, thanks so much!  I really do love that ring!

Hi *Sabrina*!  Aww, thank you!  It's my first piece haha... but hopefully not my last!  There are several pretty rings (and a necklace) I have my eye on.  I have a big purchase in the works though, so that has to wait for a while!  Hahaha, I think the stores would LOVE us (although I do find a lot of deals online).  You have to come to NY!! 

*AdamAlex* - Thank you so much!

Hi *Cari*!  Aww, thanks so much... you're always so sweet!! 
*
Adiva *- What a beautiful bag! 
*
monap *- Thank you so much!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Aww, yay, congrats on scoring your HG!!!   Happy early Birthday!!   



erinrose said:


> I got this
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/louis-vuitton/super-early-birthday-reveal-my-holy-grail-louis-600199.html


----------



## erinrose

Thank you so much Minal!!


----------



## LVOEnyc

Minal I love all your flats! Especially the glitter mary janes!


----------



## pandalian

finally found my sf varina in the wanted col combi and bought myself a colored prada wallet for a change. 


prada wallet in ibisco











my sf twin varinas in black and ivory with black bow.


----------



## Cari284

*pandalian*, goorgeous wallet and shoes  Congratulations!


----------



## Bri 333

Here's all my non-Chanel birthday loot. Let me know what you guys think of everything.

Bought for myself:

David Yurman earrings





Christian Dior earrings





Kate Spade earrings





Kate Spade earrings





From DH:

Ben Bridge Toscano collection 18k WG/YG earrings (getting the matching bracelet for Christmas from DH.)





From my mom:
Bought from a local jeweler. Diamond cocktail ring 1.70 carats-F color-VVS2









So I have been a bad bad girl. Have bought some other stuff too both Chanel and non-Chanel. Will post soon!!!


----------



## AdamAlex

fab purchases!  love, love... LOVE those ferragamo flats!!



pandalian said:


> finally found my sf varina in the wanted col combi and bought myself a colored prada wallet for a change.
> 
> 
> prada wallet in ibisco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my sf twin varinas in black and ivory with black bow.


----------



## AdamAlex

absolutely stunning purchases!!




Bri 333 said:


> Here's all my non-Chanel birthday loot. Let me know what you guys think of everything.
> 
> Bought for myself:
> 
> David Yurman earrings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Dior earrings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kate Spade earrings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kate Spade earrings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From DH:
> 
> Ben Bridge Toscano collection 18k WG/YG earrings (getting the matching bracelet for Christmas from DH.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From my mom:
> Bought from a local jeweler. Diamond cocktail ring 1.70 carats-F color-VVS2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I have been a bad bad girl. Have bought some other stuff too both Chanel and non-Chanel. Will post soon!!!


----------



## Cari284

*Bri 333*, goorgeous presents, I love love love that cocktail ring from your mother stunning! And those KS earrings are adorable! Congratulations! And of course, happy birthday


----------



## pandalian

*cari284, AdamAlex, *thank you!


----------



## pandalian

*Bri 333,*

congrats! especially love the diamond ring. happy birthday!


----------



## Bri 333

Thanks 




AdamAlex said:


> absolutely stunning purchases!!


----------



## Bri 333

Thanks Cari. I love the ring my mom got me too. I have worn it a couple of times now. Not sure if it is too blingy to wear a lot with jeans, but I would hate to save it just for special occasions. I like to wear my stuff  Will have to figure out a way to wear it with jeans, lol. I have used the KS spade earrings tons already. They are very versatile.




Cari284 said:


> *Bri 333*, goorgeous presents, I love love love that cocktail ring from your mother stunning! And those KS earrings are adorable! Congratulations! And of course, happy birthday


----------



## Bri 333

Thanks  Love your wallet. It is a great color 





pandalian said:


> *Bri 333,*
> 
> congrats! especially love the diamond ring. happy birthday!


----------



## Cari284

Bri 333 said:


> Thanks Cari. I love the ring my mom got me too. I have worn it a couple of times now. Not sure if it is too blingy to wear a lot with jeans, but I would hate to save it just for special occasions. I like to wear my stuff  Will have to figure out a way to wear it with jeans, lol. I have used the KS spade earrings tons already. They are very versatile.



I absolutely think you could wear that ring with jeans  It would make any outfit perfect!


----------



## Bri 333

^ Thanks Cari.


----------



## Bornsocialite26

I live in flats mainly because of my height...and I can only do heels when they are wedges..this pair is insanely comfortable! this is coming from a person w/ big and wide feet LOL! there were also those "louboutin" like espadrilles wedges like Larkies but it was a bit steep... this pair also came in gray and Tan...


----------



## Adiva

Thanks Cari284, I wonder if Chanel next season will have more beige/tan colors. I'm waiting!!



Cari284 said:


> *Adiva*, gooorgeous purchases! Coming from another beige fan  Congratulations!


----------



## hambisyosa

*Lovely purchases ! I love ur pink wallet !!!*



pandalian said:


> finally found my sf varina in the wanted col combi and bought myself a colored prada wallet for a change.
> 
> 
> prada wallet in ibisco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my sf twin varinas in black and ivory with black bow.


----------



## hambisyosa

I looooove everyone's haul this month !!! And tnx for liking my iPad, I enjoyed using it immensely !!! Congrats to everyone !!!


----------



## sunbeamy

Congrats to everyone with all the gorgeous loots!!

crazy over H bracelet/cuff:shame:


----------



## -jjjjjan

^^ those are gorgeous!! i love the CDCs


----------



## gaga_ser

*sunbeamy*, ur cuffs are TDF!!!!


----------



## gaga_ser

Had wanted to get the champagne gold ballerinas from Chanel but to no avail.  Lucky SF came out with this colour so close to the ones I wanted for Chanel for F/W 2010.


----------



## Cari284

*Bornsocialite26*, those wedges looks perfect on you, don't you just love wedges! So comfy, yet so gorgeous! Congratulations 

*sunbeamy*, ooh what a gorgeous CDC collection you got there  And the other bracelets are stunning as well, many congrats to you!

*gaga_ser*, the Ferragamo flats are perfect, I love them  Congratulations!


----------



## PANda_USC

*fiery M, beautiful! Everything is beautifullllll! You always pick out the most vibrant clothes and accessories, ^_^. I'm feeling those patent flats!

adiva, gorgeous! Tans are amazing neutrals!*

*pandalian*, cute flats!

*bri*, gorgeous earrings!!! I love dior's costume jewelry.

*gaga*, cute flats and lovely color


----------



## pandalian

sunbeamy said:


> Congrats to everyone with all the gorgeous loots!!
> 
> crazy over H bracelet/cuff:shame:



congrats! i love all of them.


----------



## pandalian

gaga_ser said:


> Had wanted to get the champagne gold ballerinas from Chanel but to no avail.  Lucky SF came out with this colour so close to the ones I wanted for Chanel for F/W 2010.



congrats! nice color!


----------



## pandalian

*panda_usc, hambisyosa  *thank you!


----------



## AdamAlex

wow!  those are very, very pretty!  


Bornsocialite26 said:


> I live in flats mainly because of my height...and I can only do heels when they are wedges..this pair is insanely comfortable! this is coming from a person w/ big and wide feet LOL! there were also those "louboutin" like espadrilles wedges like Larkies but it was a bit steep... this pair also came in gray and Tan...


----------



## PANda_USC

*sunbeamy*, phewph! Look at all those CDCs!! Congrats!!! Glad to see your swimming in H, lol. How many birkins do you have now?


----------



## Bri 333

Thanks G. I love Dior costume jewelry. They have so many lovely pieces. My fave is the earrings and bracelets. 





PANda_USC said:


> *fiery M, beautiful! Everything is beautifullllll! You always pick out the most vibrant clothes and accessories, ^_^. I'm feeling those patent flats!*
> 
> *adiva, gorgeous! Tans are amazing neutrals!*
> 
> *pandalian*, cute flats!
> 
> *bri*, gorgeous earrings!!! I love dior's costume jewelry.
> 
> *gaga*, cute flats and lovely color


----------



## pilatesworks

Beautiful purchases everyone! 
Sunbeamy, I am in awe of your H CDC's! I LOVE them, they are my newest obsession.
Great flats, gaga_ser! 
Bornsocialite, I love your wedges, it is a bonus they are comfy as well as pretty! 
And Minal, another great bunch of pretties.....but I gotta say that I adore that ring above ALL else ! ! SO amazing and gorgeous! 
I am only going back a couple of pages, too many gorgeous things to comment on!


----------



## pilatesworks

My latest BBag....2007 Vert Fonce GSH Work : 

No flash: 





With Flash:


----------



## ct462

My new Valentino Espadrilles : )


----------



## PANda_USC

*leslie*, fab B bags!

*ct*, gorgeous! Love the color! I have them in tan leather! Aren't they so comfy?


----------



## ct462

oh i bet theyre gorgeous in tan! super comfy : ) thanks *panda*


----------



## stefeilnately

ct462 said:


> My new Valentino Espadrilles : )


 
These shoes are very very HOT!!!


----------



## stefeilnately

I am so in love with clutches these days... this is my first Prada Glace Folder clutch as seen on Carrie in SATC!!!! Payment made and will probably arrive next week.


----------



## ct462

your new clutch looks sooo soft! congrats! ; )


----------



## rosasharn78

Love all the new goodies!


----------



## AdamAlex

i love it!!  congrats!!!



stefeilnately said:


> I am so in love with clutches these days... this is my first Prada Glace Folder clutch as seen on Carrie in SATC!!!! Payment made and will probably arrive next week.


----------



## AdamAlex

oooh..... very nice!  congrats!!!





pilatesworks said:


> My latest BBag....2007 Vert Fonce GSH Work :
> 
> No flash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Flash:


----------



## AdamAlex

gorgeous color!  congrats!!!



ct462 said:


> My new Valentino Espadrilles : )


----------



## Bevyofpurses

stefeilnately said:


> I am so in love with clutches these days... this is my first Prada Glace Folder clutch as seen on Carrie in SATC!!!! Payment made and will probably arrive next week.



Aaahhhh another fab prada and Carrie carried no less!!!


----------



## AdamAlex

Normally, my jewelry is platinum.... but because most of my Chanel bags are w/ gold hardware, I've recently have been on the hunt to collect gold jewelry to match my Chanel babies.   

Here's my recent non-Chanel purchase.... gold heart "Return to Tiff" earrings.


----------



## Bevyofpurses

pilatesworks said:


> My latest BBag....2007 Vert Fonce GSH Work :
> 
> No flash:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Flash:



Bals and chanels, u have amazing bags pilates!


----------



## Bevyofpurses

ct462 said:


> My new Valentino Espadrilles : )




Ohhh the famed red hot bow, lovely!


----------



## Bevyofpurses

sunbeamy wow all these stunning CDCs

born, 6feet tall after these gorgy wedges

pandalian omg u really know how to shop

gaga ser, how cute are those ferragamos, absolutely looking pretty in your feet


----------



## Bri 333

Nice! I love Tiffany jewelry. 





AdamAlex said:


> Normally, my jewelry is platinum.... but because most of my Chanel bags are w/ gold hardware, I've recently have been on the hunt to collect gold jewelry to match my Chanel babies.
> 
> Here's my recent non-Chanel purchase.... gold heart "Return to Tiff" earrings.


----------



## monap_1981

What a gorgeous color, love it!  Congrats!



ct462 said:


> My new Valentino Espadrilles : )


----------



## monap_1981

Beautiful clutch, congrats!  Do you know if it is still available in stores?

Thanks!




stefeilnately said:


> I am so in love with clutches these days... this is my first Prada Glace Folder clutch as seen on Carrie in SATC!!!! Payment made and will probably arrive next week.


----------



## Cari284

*pilatesworks*, congratulations on your gorgeous Balenciaga  It looks great and the leather looks so yummy!

*ct462*, oh they are the cutest thing ever, absolutely adorable! Congrats!

*stefeilnately*, gash! That was my absolute favorite bag for a year or two ago and I still love it. I can't wait to see pictures of you with it! Please send me a link to the pictures when you get it 

*AdamAlex*, those earrings are so so cute! I love them! I would love to get then with my matching necklace.. Anyway, gorgeous and congratulations!


----------



## ct462

thank you gals! AdamAlex, I adore your new earrings! I have them in sterling silver and have never seen them in gold, how fabulous!!


----------



## AdamAlex

Thanks, *Bri333, Cari284 *and *ct462*.


----------



## Bevyofpurses

Tapeet gladiator sandals


----------



## stefeilnately

Thanks ladies!!! Cari, I will


----------



## Bevyofpurses

AdamAlex said:


> Normally, my jewelry is platinum.... but because most of my Chanel bags are w/ gold hardware, I've recently have been on the hunt to collect gold jewelry to match my Chanel babies.
> 
> Here's my recent non-Chanel purchase.... gold heart "Return to Tiff" earrings.



Ohhh how could I miss this beauty! You're on a roll adamalex! Beautiful purchases!


----------



## Bornsocialite26

My new shoes from Anthology, actually they are gifts from the owner and designer because I modeled for they're new line, they are very comfy!


----------



## AdamAlex

Bevyofpurses said:


> Ohhh how could I miss this beauty! You're on a roll adamalex! Beautiful purchases!



Thanks, girlie!  

*Bornsocialite*, your shoes are awesome!!


----------



## PANda_USC

Another Herve Leger dress from the Pre-Fall collection! Mustard Bandage halter dress

And of course, more Louboutins! Newest addition, pigalle 100s in leopard print pony hair, ^_^. I loved theses shoes on Rihanna


----------



## hazeltt

Panda, you look gorgeous and the shoes are amazingg!


----------



## Bri 333

Gorgeous color! Nice shoes! Perfect outfit 




PANda_USC said:


> Another Herve Leger dress from the Pre-Fall collection! Mustard Bandage halter dress
> 
> And of course, more Louboutins! Newest addition, pigalle 100s in leopard print pony hair, ^_^. I loved theses shoes on Rihanna


----------



## purse-nality

my gawsh,* G*... you are so ba-aaaad!!! 

ok, i'm officially in line... when you got tired of 1 of them dresses, think of me, let me know in advance... so i can starve myself 1st! LOL! 





PANda_USC said:


> Another Herve Leger dress from the Pre-Fall collection! Mustard Bandage halter dress
> 
> And of course, more Louboutins! Newest addition, pigalle 100s in leopard print pony hair, ^_^. I loved theses shoes on Rihanna


----------



## Bevyofpurses

PANda_USC said:


> Another Herve Leger dress from the Pre-Fall collection! Mustard Bandage halter dress
> 
> And of course, more Louboutins! Newest addition, pigalle 100s in leopard print pony hair, ^_^. I loved theses shoes on Rihanna



Panda wow another hot outfit!! I love the color!


----------



## ilovecocohanel

I went crazy @ Hermes..

Kelly Pochette Swift Vermillion GHW
Kelly Cut Box Black GHW
Medor Mini Violet 23cm PHW Tadelakt
Medor 29 cm Chocolate GHW Tadelakt
Kelly So Flash 32 Clemence Gold + ORange Combination
Kelly Lakis 28 cm Black Box + Toile


----------



## djrr

*Panda* what can i say, you always look stunning!! very cute dress & hot CLs!

*ilovecocochanel* wow, congrats on your haul! esp. love the kelly pochette & the purple clutch!


----------



## Bevyofpurses

ilovecocohanel said:


> I went crazy @ Hermes..
> 
> Kelly Pochette Swift Vermillion GHW
> Kelly Cut Box Black GHW
> Medor Mini Violet 23cm PHW Tadelakt
> Medor 29 cm Chocolate GHW Tadelakt
> Kelly So Flash 32 Clemence Gold + ORange Combination
> Kelly Lakis 28 cm Black Box + Toile



Oh my wow, now that's a haul! The medor in violet tdf!


----------



## PANda_USC

*hazel*, thanks so much!

*bri*, merci beaucoup!!

*purse*, oh shush you! I bet you have a great figure, meow! And yes, you may have my HL dresses, lol.

*bevy*, thank you!! I love the color too!

*djrr A*, thank you hun!!

*ilovecoco*, nice purchases! Love the purple Medor!


----------



## Bri 333

Great H haul 






ilovecocohanel said:


> I went crazy @ Hermes..
> 
> Kelly Pochette Swift Vermillion GHW
> Kelly Cut Box Black GHW
> Medor Mini Violet 23cm PHW Tadelakt
> Medor 29 cm Chocolate GHW Tadelakt
> Kelly So Flash 32 Clemence Gold + ORange Combination
> Kelly Lakis 28 cm Black Box + Toile


----------



## sylphfae

*panda*, goshhh that's a hoooot dress!!! you look fantastic!! you're so making me want more more MORE HLs!!


----------



## ct462

PANDA you look hot hot hot!!! i want to live and die in your dress/shoe collections


----------



## AdamAlex

WOW!  amazing purchases!  Congrats!



ilovecocohanel said:


> I went crazy @ Hermes..
> 
> Kelly Pochette Swift Vermillion GHW
> Kelly Cut Box Black GHW
> Medor Mini Violet 23cm PHW Tadelakt
> Medor 29 cm Chocolate GHW Tadelakt
> Kelly So Flash 32 Clemence Gold + ORange Combination
> Kelly Lakis 28 cm Black Box + Toile


----------



## AdamAlex

lovely!


PANda_USC said:


> Another Herve Leger dress from the Pre-Fall collection! Mustard Bandage halter dress
> 
> And of course, more Louboutins! Newest addition, pigalle 100s in leopard print pony hair, ^_^. I loved theses shoes on Rihanna


----------



## PANda_USC

*sylphfae*, haha, thank you sweety! And yes, you should get more!! I'm hooked on HL

*ct*, ::blushes:: merci!

*adam*, thank you!


----------



## erinrose

*Panda* Another stunning look from you! I love the CL shoes and the dress is perfect for spring! Congrats dear!

*ilovecocochanel* What an amazing Hermés haul! I especially love the beige kelly and violet clutch!


----------



## monap_1981

Panda_USC, you look great!  Love the dress and the heels!



PANda_USC said:


> Another Herve Leger dress from the Pre-Fall collection! Mustard Bandage halter dress
> 
> And of course, more Louboutins! Newest addition, pigalle 100s in leopard print pony hair, ^_^. I loved theses shoes on Rihanna


----------



## Marmotte

Dior - Red Leather Court Shoe 7 cm
Louis Vuitton - Bandeau Bijou Tutti Sweety in Rose Clair


----------



## AdamAlex

Marmotte said:


> Dior - Red Leather Court Shoe 7 cm
> Louis Vuitton - Bandeau Bijou Tutti Sweety in Rose Clair




lovely purchases!


----------



## Pursepushin

Blinded by the BEAUTY!




PANda_USC said:


> Another Herve Leger dress from the Pre-Fall collection! Mustard Bandage halter dress
> 
> And of course, more Louboutins! Newest addition, pigalle 100s in leopard print pony hair, ^_^. I loved theses shoes on Rihanna


----------



## Pursepushin

Boy, I'll say you did! You get the prize for the most spendy items. Enjoy!




ilovecocohanel said:


> I went crazy @ Hermes..
> 
> Kelly Pochette Swift Vermillion GHW
> Kelly Cut Box Black GHW
> Medor Mini Violet 23cm PHW Tadelakt
> Medor 29 cm Chocolate GHW Tadelakt
> Kelly So Flash 32 Clemence Gold + ORange Combination
> Kelly Lakis 28 cm Black Box + Toile


----------



## Pursepushin

Very cute; LOVE the red! Both great choices.




Marmotte said:


> Dior - Red Leather Court Shoe 7 cm
> Louis Vuitton - Bandeau Bijou Tutti Sweety in Rose Clair


----------



## thegraceful1

ilovecocohanel said:


> I went crazy @ Hermes..
> 
> Kelly Pochette Swift Vermillion GHW
> Kelly Cut Box Black GHW
> Medor Mini Violet 23cm PHW Tadelakt
> Medor 29 cm Chocolate GHW Tadelakt
> Kelly So Flash 32 Clemence Gold + ORange Combination
> Kelly Lakis 28 cm Black Box + Toile


 
Congrats!!!!! Gorgeous H purchases


----------



## fieryfashionist

Hi!   Aww, thank you so much!   I adore them! 



LVOEnyc said:


> Minal I love all your flats! Especially the glitter mary janes!


----------



## fieryfashionist

What a beautiful wallet!!   I love the color!!   Your Varinas are so elegant... great buys! 




pandalian said:


> finally found my sf varina in the wanted col combi and bought myself a colored prada wallet for a change.
> 
> 
> prada wallet in ibisco
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my sf twin varinas in black and ivory with black bow.


----------



## fieryfashionist

*S*, what a fantastic haul!!!!   I LOVE it all!!!  Your DY earrings are so elegant... perfect for work/play and anything in between!  Ahh, and the Dior earrings are too cute!!  The Kate Spade earrings are KILLING me... I especially love, love that first pair!!  I have them in silver... where did you find the gold (usual suspects turn nothing up... so boutique)?    DH did SO well... beautiful earrings (and they'll make an elegant set with your upcoming bracelet)!  Lastly, the diamond ring your mom bought you is a stunner... hell, I'd wear it often if it were mine haha... to pretty not to!  Happy Belated Birthday!!  




Bri 333 said:


> Here's all my non-Chanel birthday loot. Let me know what you guys think of everything.
> 
> Bought for myself:
> 
> David Yurman earrings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Dior earrings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kate Spade earrings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kate Spade earrings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From DH:
> 
> Ben Bridge Toscano collection 18k WG/YG earrings (getting the matching bracelet for Christmas from DH.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From my mom:
> Bought from a local jeweler. Diamond cocktail ring 1.70 carats-F color-VVS2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I have been a bad bad girl. Have bought some other stuff too both Chanel and non-Chanel. Will post soon!!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

*Born/Kat* - Such cute wedges!!  I love how wedges are both comfy and stylish!  Your Anthology gifts are nice too... that's so fun (and fabulous!) that you modeled for them! 

*sunbeamy *- Wow, what a *H*appy month!   Everything looks beautiful on you!! 

*gaga_ser *- I'd say those Varinas are a more than adequate substitute for the Chanels... they look gorgeous on you!!

Hi *G*!  Aww, thank you!!  You look SMOKIN' HOT in your HL... I love that color on you (and in general)!  I'm wearing a similar shade of yellow today too!  Those pigalles are fabulous... love a leopard heel!

Aww, thanks so much,* Leslie*!  Your Vert Fonce Work is TDF... look at that smooshy leather! 
*
ct462* - I LOVE them... red patent... bow... what's not to love with Valentino?! 

*E*, what a stunning clutch... super chic!!  I know you'll look fabulous with it! 
*
Bevy* - Cute gladiators!!  Perfect for spring/summer!
*
AdamAlex *- They're so cute!!  Congrats!! 
*
ilovecocochanel* - Your name should be ilovehermes haha :-p... what an amazing haul!!!!  Such classy, forever bags you picked out!! 
*
Marmotte* - I love me a red shoe... yours are so nice!!  The LV bandeau is so cute, too!


----------



## hambisyosa

DH went to Beijing, China, he got lost finding a Chanel store  , so he took home these instead, two for me and the smallest size is for my 7 year old daughter 


Longchamp Les Pliages


----------



## hambisyosa

Lovely !!!



Marmotte said:


> Dior - Red Leather Court Shoe 7 cm
> Louis Vuitton - Bandeau Bijou Tutti Sweety in Rose Clair


----------



## hambisyosa

*sunbeamy* !!! Love ur bracelets !!! awesooooome !!!!


----------



## miacillan

Dears,

My first time to post here.  What marvelous non-Chanel loot you gals have!!  I enjoy the pictures here so much!!  Thanks for sharing!!

I just came back from Paris last week!

Before my new Chanel reveal next week, here are some non-Chanel goodies which I posted in other forums:

*Hermes loot from Paris*
(Since there are too many, you can go to Hermes sub-forum instead to see all the pix including modelling pix:
http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/come-see-my-orange-twin-towers-reveal-paris-601495.html)

_




_

*Balenciaga Seigle Rose Gold HW City + Poupre Envelope Clutch*
http://forum.purseblog.com/balenciaga/just-came-back-paris-new-seigle-rggh-poupre-599316.html

_*





*_





*3 pairs of YSL Tribtoo Pumps*
(see more pictures here - Posts#288 to 291: http://forum.purseblog.com/the-glas...ribtoos-were-back-512011-20.html#post15750229)

- Cognac Nappa (bought from Paris, new from FW2010)
- Tortora Iridescent _(I have to specially thank *Minal "Fieryfashionist"* for her inspiration!  I saw her Tribtoo higher heel in this color and fell in love!!  *M*, thanks for your PM too!  Sorry I haven't got the time to reply....)_
- Nude Patent


----------



## miacillan

Some more shoes.....

*CL Metallic Navy Python Very Prive *
(It was the only pair left in Paris and it's in my size!!!!  I felt like Cinderella! LOL!)





*Miu Miu Peeptoes*





*Chie Mihara Platform Sandals*
(bought from shopbop.com.  They are so comfy!)










I have more shoes to post.  But still waiting for some to arrive.  Some are with me already but I haven't taken pictures of them yet.  Will post them next time.  Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## pls5

mia!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  you are killing me with your lovelies!  wow--the shoes are amaaaaazing!  love the colors of the bbags too!  and all of those hermes boxes--that's really all for you??!!!  good stuff!  can't wait to see your chanel too   that's always a fun time!!!  thanks for sharing and congrats!


----------



## ceci

haha..*Mia* now I get to the rest of the non-Chanel stuffs...can't wait for next Monday with your BIG CHANEL REVEAL!!!~ 

ps...isn't something missing? Where's your BV?


----------



## pls5

your kelley bouganvillier is enough to convert one to H...  i want one!  and i don't even really like H... but maybe now i do...  you have me confused.     :weird:huh:  seriously.  all of your H acquisitions are beautiful but that bag in that color...  i die.  wow.  and you must have had so much fun picking from a bunch like that.  ooooo congrats!


----------



## miacillan

LOL! *pls5*, YES.  Those Hermes boxes...they are all mine.   You can click at the link above to see my reveal over there and you'll understand.  Hehehe!  Thanks again!



pls5 said:


> mia!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  you are killing me with your lovelies!  wow--the shoes are amaaaaazing!  love the colors of the bbags too!  and all of those hermes boxes--that's really all for you??!!!  good stuff!  can't wait to see your chanel too   that's always a fun time!!!  thanks for sharing and congrats!


----------



## miacillan

Hi dear *Ceci*!!  Haha..yes!  My BV and LVs and Givenchy's...LOL!  I actually still need more time to take pix.  I'll complete my Chanel reveal first.  Then the rest of the non-Chanel stuff.  It's been raining over here so the lighting is not good to take pix.  Maybe next week will be better.  I can't wait for you to post your things too!! 



ceci said:


> haha..*Mia* now I get to the rest of the non-Chanel stuffs...can't wait for next Monday with your BIG CHANEL REVEAL!!!~
> 
> ps...isn't something missing? Where's your BV?


----------



## pls5

Ah yes I had a look....  your Kelley is simply divine.   I want one!  



miacillan said:


> LOL! *pls5*, YES. Those Hermes boxes...they are all mine.  You can click at the link above to see my reveal over there and you'll understand. Hehehe! Thanks again!


----------



## ceci

pls5 said:


> Ah yes I had a look....  your Kelley is simply divine.   I want one!



ditto! She makes me want one too! Time to save up


----------



## fieryfashionist

Mia, your purchases are AMAZING!!   I expect nothing less from our most famous shopping  haha.   I'm honored I could help ... I love all of your Tribs!   I'm gonna go over to the H forum to check out your reveal!!!   I can't wait for your Chanel one!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Hmm, I feel better about posting here now, after M's reveal haha. :-p

A lucky 40% off sale find at the Miu Miu boutique!  They only had one size I could get away with (36.5), but the front had a rub... so sad.  Somehow, by some miracle, the SA unearthed a 37, in perfect condition!  The color is so much more stunning in person... a vibrant metallic teal (reminds me of a mermaid haha)... I also love the jewel detailing... no one compares to Miu Miu when it comes to that! 










Went from Miu Miu to my heaven aka Bendels!  I've been buying hair accessories there for 8 years... waaaay before gossip girl made it cool/uncool or whatever. :-p  I met a really sweet new designer there and bought some of her stuff (not all of it is hers though, just the first two links)! 

These look really nice on and are fun for fall!





These are soo pretty on... perfect for spring/summer!





More...





This looks enormous haha, but with my curly hair, it looks pretty and not too large! 





I met a really talented designer at BG last year and have custom ordered some headbands (picked my own colors)... this one has peach silk, blue zircon and light colorado topaz... looks pretty with the gold wire. 






Excuse the mess inside the cabinet haha... oops! :-p


----------



## fieryfashionist

A cute lil wrap bracelet from Target:





A pretty necklace from ATL (Ann Taylor Loft):





Medium inclusion bangle in Griege:





My collection (I have pretty much every color I want besides rose .. and I'm not a fan of the navy - too dark IMO):





A new shelf (one of four) which has a few bangles and some costume jewelry rings:





Sale finds from ATL (buy one, get one 50% off)!





Love this jeweled tee (have the white too)!


----------



## fieryfashionist

A white/black dress from ATL (cardi from Target):









A DVF consignment store find ($90)!!





I LOVE this Shoshana dress!  I have it in coral... bought it last summer at BG and actually met her haha... she was randomly in the store!  Anyway, ever since I knew this color existed, I had to find it... it's a stunning deep blue violet that's impossible to capture (and my dirty mirror doesn't help haha)... anyway, found it on Bluefly!!





This is a departure for me haha... I like really girly things, but it's too damn hot sometimes (90 degrees today) to dress up... especially if you want to run around... I love NL and her Oonagh line is really easy to wear and cute... 40% off sweetened the deal on these two rompers!










Saw this Tulle dress in a magazine and had to have it... cotton, strapless (which I don't do, so I'll throw a white cardi over it) and cheap!   Cute for summer!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Ohhhh... how could I forget?!   Pre-ordered the iphone the other week and picked it up on Thursday (although it apparently came in on Wednesday)!  Yay!


----------



## allbrandspls

Minal and Mia...OMG shopping Queen can't wait to see all. Lovely purchases Minal!!! Mia love the shoes...and all.


----------



## Cari284

I don't have the time to comment on everyone right now, since there are _so_ many new purchases! But everything looks amazing, congratulations to you all  I love looking through these pages!


Panda - Congratulations on that gorgeous HL dress and hot CL shoes  You look really great in those dresses! 
Minal - You never fail to amaz me, such stunning purchases. Absolutely gorgeous! Congratulations!


----------



## Bri 333

Thanks so much M!!!! I really do love all the earrings and they have gotten used tons. Am wearing the pearl and gold KS today. I did by them in the boutique. I wear mostly YG so try to get most of my stuff in that color. I also wear two toned a lot which is what DH likes me in. I have been trying to work in my mom's ring too. You're right, I should just wear it and worry too much about it going with the outfit.  







fieryfashionist said:


> *S*, what a fantastic haul!!!!   I LOVE it all!!!  Your DY earrings are so elegant... perfect for work/play and anything in between!  Ahh, and the Dior earrings are too cute!!  The Kate Spade earrings are KILLING me... I especially love, love that first pair!!  I have them in silver... where did you find the gold (usual suspects turn nothing up... so boutique)?    DH did SO well... beautiful earrings (and they'll make an elegant set with your upcoming bracelet)!  Lastly, the diamond ring your mom bought you is a stunner... hell, I'd wear it often if it were mine haha... to pretty not to!  Happy Belated Birthday!!


----------



## Bri 333

OMG!!!! What a great haul. I love everything. Think I need to raid your closet, lol. There's so much cute stuff. Love it!! Btw, is the big purchase coming soon a clothing item or jewelry item   I'm dying here, lol. 









fieryfashionist said:


> Ohhhh... how could I forget?!   Pre-ordered the iphone the other week and picked it up on Thursday (although it apparently came in on Wednesday)!  Yay!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Aww, thanks so much, *W*! 

Aww, you're so sweet *Cari*, thanks so much!


----------



## fieryfashionist

You're welcome, S!   I know what you mean... and yours are so pretty that it'd be a crime NOT to wear them a lot!!   Ohhhhhh, I wore my silver KS pearl hoops the other day... I definitely need the gold!!  Last time I went to the boutique, I bought two other pairs, but saw nothing gold in that Park Avenue line (like "our" earrings)!  I'm gonna check asap!  

Ohhhh, I love yellow gold... I wear both silver and gold, and try to make it less haphazard by throwing on a few mixed bangles sometimes haha.   That's cute... your DH clearly has fabulous taste!  Yes, yes, that ring is STUNNING... wear it whenever and however you want to... diamonds ALWAYS go! 



Bri 333 said:


> Thanks so much M!!!! I really do love all the earrings and they have gotten used tons. Am wearing the pearl and gold KS today. I did by them in the boutique. I wear mostly YG so try to get most of my stuff in that color. I also wear two toned a lot which is what DH likes me in. I have been trying to work in my mom's ring too. You're right, I should just wear it and worry too much about it going with the outfit.


----------



## ct462

Minal, i  your accessories! your headbands are so cute and great dress choices!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Hi!!   Aww, thank you!!   I try not to go to certain uhh trigger stores (Bendels!!) often, because it's ALWAYS bad haha.   I'd love to raid your closet too... we could combine our KS pieces and open up a store haha... and I bet you have some fabulous DY pieces, not to mention your bags... clothes...shoes....!   Oooooooh, the big purchase, I'll just say that it's a clothing item (my lips are sealed beyond that)!   I'm SOOO excited about it though! 




Bri 333 said:


> OMG!!!! What a great haul. I love everything. Think I need to raid your closet, lol. There's so much cute stuff. Love it!! Btw, is the big purchase coming soon a clothing item or jewelry item   I'm dying here, lol.


----------



## fieryfashionist

Hi!   Thanks so much!! 




ct462 said:


> Minal, i  your accessories! your headbands are so cute and great dress choices!


----------



## shopmagnet

fieryfashionist said:


> Ohhhh... how could I forget?!   Pre-ordered the iphone the other week and picked it up on Thursday (although it apparently came in on Wednesday)!  Yay!



Oh boy! I am getting my iphone 4 on july 6-8! 
I ordered it in the evening of june 16th.


----------



## Cari284

fieryfashionist said:


> Aww, thanks so much, *W*!
> 
> Aww, you're so sweet *Cari*, thanks so much!



Is the new iPhone any good?!  I want it so so bad, I can't wait!


----------



## PANda_USC

*fiery M*, oh yayayay, congratulations on the new iPhone!!


----------



## Deborah1986

fieryfashionist said:


> These are soo pretty on... perfect for spring/summer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More...


 
_Love your hair so beautiful _
_LOVE THE Headbads they are stunning i want !!!! No bendels here for my in the netherlands _


----------



## fieryfashionist

Hi!   Yay, that's awesome!!   I think I ordered mine then too... came in on the 23rd (upstate NY)!  Yours will be here soon!! 




shopmagnet said:


> Oh boy! I am getting my iphone 4 on july 6-8!
> I ordered it in the evening of june 16th.


----------



## fieryfashionist

Hey girl!   I think it's awesome haha ... camera with flash/forward facing camera, face chat, multitasking... you need it!! 




Cari284 said:


> Is the new iPhone any good?!  I want it so so bad, I can't wait!


----------



## fieryfashionist

*Panda/G* - Thanks girl!   I was due for an upgrade haha... glad I went for it! 




PANda_USC said:


> *fiery M*, oh yayayay, congratulations on the new iPhone!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Hi!  Aww, you're so sweet!!   Thank you!!   Aww, ohhh no, I'm sorry.   I'm sure you can find pretty headbands there though, no?  Specialty stores, boutiques, etc.?  I hope so! 




Deborah1986 said:


> _Love your hair so beautiful _
> _LOVE THE Headbads they are stunning i want !!!! No bendels here for my in the netherlands _


----------



## Bri 333

Yes, they definitely have the gold at the boutique and on KS online. Get them!!! Then we can be KS earring twins  Can't wait to see what your big clothing purchase is going to be . Be sure to pm me when you post it. I don't want to miss it 





fieryfashionist said:


> You're welcome, S!  I know what you mean... and yours are so pretty that it'd be a crime NOT to wear them a lot!!  Ohhhhhh, I wore my silver KS pearl hoops the other day... I definitely need the gold!! Last time I went to the boutique, I bought two other pairs, but saw nothing gold in that Park Avenue line (like "our" earrings)! I'm gonna check asap!
> 
> Ohhhh, I love yellow gold... I wear both silver and gold, and try to make it less haphazard by throwing on a few mixed bangles sometimes haha.  That's cute... your DH clearly has fabulous taste! Yes, yes, that ring is STUNNING... wear it whenever and however you want to... diamonds ALWAYS go!


----------



## TheLioness

I just bought some awesome Fendi shades! I sooo love them..I am definitely gonna wear them with my LV speedy mon monogram to work tomorrow!


----------



## Deborah1986

fieryfashionist said:


> Hi! Aww, you're so sweet!! Thank you!! Aww, ohhh no, I'm sorry.  I'm sure you can find pretty headbands there though, no? Specialty stores, boutiques, etc.? I hope so!


 
_Youre welcome.. But i never heard that here is a special boutique for headband or something i am gone search for it   i love headbands special in Gossip girl  _


----------



## fieryfashionist

Hey girl!   Hmm, they're not online though... so weird... but I'll have to call up the boutique I shop at and ask the SA there... asap!   Haha, wellllll, I think it's something most people would like... and hopefully you're one of them!   I will definitely PM you! 




Bri 333 said:


> Yes, they definitely have the gold at the boutique and on KS online. Get them!!! Then we can be KS earring twins  Can't wait to see what your big clothing purchase is going to be . Be sure to pm me when you post it. I don't want to miss it


----------



## fieryfashionist

Hmmm, well Bendels used to sell clothing and accessories (although I've been frequenting the store for like 8 years just to buy headbands haha)... and recently, the entire store switched to carrying ONLY accessories!   There is an entire section for headbands!  

I just meant that you might be able to find headbands in regular stores near you... small boutiques that carry clothing/accessories, chain stores, department stores, etc.  

I've actually bought headbands from everywhere haha, not just Bendels.   There are places online that sell headbands too (if you search )... although since you're in the Netherlands, I don't know about shipping, etc.  




Deborah1986 said:


> _Youre welcome.. But i never heard that here is a special boutique for headband or something i am gone search for it   i love headbands special in Gossip girl  _


----------



## hambisyosa

HuuuuWaaaaw !!!





fieryfashionist said:


> Ohhhh... how could I forget?!  Pre-ordered the iphone the other week and picked it up on Thursday (although it apparently came in on Wednesday)! Yay!


----------



## pandalian

just bought another 2 pairs of shoes.. 

sf bow sandals






black patent prada shoes


----------



## fieryfashionist

*hambisyosa *- Thanks haha! 

*pandalian *- Such cute, classy shoes!   I love bows too!


----------



## pandalian

*fieryfashionist*  thank you! thought the black prada shoes can match with my black birkin with its big gold plate. hee hee!


----------



## pls5

LOVE the prada shoes!  and the headbands are so fun.  sadly hair accessories usually hurt my head but i see a lot that i like.  and these are very nice!


----------



## fieryfashionist

You're welcome!   They'll look so cute with your Birkin! 



pandalian said:


> *fieryfashionist*  thank you! thought the black prada shoes can match with my black birkin with its big gold plate. hee hee!


----------



## fieryfashionist

*pls *-  Thanks!   Haha, well, I never buy headbands that hurt my head... these are very well made and lightweight.   I wore one all day yesterday, in fact.  I have like 29329382 headbands, and learned my lesson early on about heavy headbands... a headband headache is certainly NOT fun.


----------



## jadecee

fieryfashionist said:


> Hmmm, well Bendels used to sell clothing and accessories (although I've been frequenting the store for like 8 years just to buy headbands haha)... and recently, the entire store switched to carrying ONLY accessories!  There is an entire section for headbands!


 
That's so interesting!  I didn't know it switched to all accessories - will have to check it out next time I'm in NYC.  I was so sad when I was in town in early June and I visited Takashimaya.  I was thankful to have had a chance to go there one last time before it closed, but it was so sad to see it sitting almost thread bare.



pandalian said:


> just bought another 2 pairs of shoes..
> 
> sf bow sandals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> black patent prada shoes


 
Especially love the pradas!  SO pretty - love interesting shoes that would work in the office!


----------



## Beanskitty

Here are a couple shots of my new mid-size Rolex.  The dial is grey mother of pearl.  I had Rolex custom build a bezel with larger, F color diamonds.  I am thrilled hat how it turned out.


----------



## PANda_USC

*pandalian*, cuteeee shoes! Love anything with bows on it!

*beans*, that is a gorgeous watch!! Congratulations!!


----------



## themgdinosaur

*pandalian*, congrats on your pretty shoes


----------



## ct462

Beanskitty said:


> Here are a couple shots of my new mid-size Rolex.  The dial is grey mother of pearl.  I had Rolex custom build a bezel with larger, F color diamonds.  I am thrilled hat how it turned out.



your rolex is sooo  beautiful!
i'd love to see a close-up of your ring as well! you have great taste!


----------



## Bri 333

Nice 





Beanskitty said:


> Here are a couple shots of my new mid-size Rolex. The dial is grey mother of pearl. I had Rolex custom build a bezel with larger, F color diamonds. I am thrilled hat how it turned out.


----------



## AdamAlex

Beanskitty said:


> Here are a couple shots of my new mid-size Rolex.  The dial is grey mother of pearl.  I had Rolex custom build a bezel with larger, F color diamonds.  I am thrilled hat how it turned out.



absolutely stunning!  congrats!!


----------



## AdamAlex

gorgeous!!!!!!



pandalian said:


> just bought another 2 pairs of shoes..
> 
> sf bow sandals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> black patent prada shoes


----------



## AdamAlex

...love all of your stuff!  congrats!!!



fieryfashionist said:


> Hmm, I feel better about posting here now, after M's reveal haha. :-p
> 
> A lucky 40% off sale find at the Miu Miu boutique!  They only had one size I could get away with (36.5), but the front had a rub... so sad.  Somehow, by some miracle, the SA unearthed a 37, in perfect condition!  The color is so much more stunning in person... a vibrant metallic teal (reminds me of a mermaid haha)... I also love the jewel detailing... no one compares to Miu Miu when it comes to that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went from Miu Miu to my heaven aka Bendels!  I've been buying hair accessories there for 8 years... waaaay before gossip girl made it cool/uncool or whatever. :-p  I met a really sweet new designer there and bought some of her stuff (not all of it is hers though, just the first two links)!
> 
> These look really nice on and are fun for fall!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are soo pretty on... perfect for spring/summer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This looks enormous haha, but with my curly hair, it looks pretty and not too large!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I met a really talented designer at BG last year and have custom ordered some headbands (picked my own colors)... this one has peach silk, blue zircon and light colorado topaz... looks pretty with the gold wire.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Excuse the mess inside the cabinet haha... oops! :-p


----------



## AdamAlex

awesome!!  congrats!!!!!1



fieryfashionist said:


> Ohhhh... how could I forget?!   Pre-ordered the iphone the other week and picked it up on Thursday (although it apparently came in on Wednesday)!  Yay!


----------



## AdamAlex

*Mia -* you are the QUEEN of shopping!  Congrats!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cari284

fieryfashionist said:


> Hey girl!   I think it's awesome haha ... camera with flash/forward facing camera, face chat, multitasking... you need it!!



Oh, now I neeed it 


*pandalian*, those sandals are super super cute. And those Prada flats are stunning! Congrats! 

*Beanskitty*, that watch is amazing, and it looks gorgeous on you! And that ring  Stunning! Congratulations!


----------



## fieryfashionist

*AdamAlex *- Thank you! 

*beanskitty *- What a special Rolex... it's stunning!   I'm blinded by the bling haha, what with your ring and watch! 

*Cari* - You realllllly do... haha.


----------



## shopmagnet

fieryfashionist said:


> Hi!   Yay, that's awesome!!   I think I ordered mine then too... came in on the 23rd (upstate NY)!  Yours will be here soon!!



Oh I know!  Next thursday at the latest, how do you like yours? and did you get a case yet for it?


----------



## shopmagnet

Hey everyone! Ok, so I am in a pickle. Starting July 16th, nordstrom is having their anniversary sale and I save up a bit of money to just splurge (whether it be at nordstrom of not  ) Anyways, I was intending to purchase a new purse and I need opinions! 
So far, I have decided that I either want to get the Exclusive (City or First) Classic Craquele bag in either that beautiful metallic bronze or noir (black.) 
Or! I could get the Trevi PM or the Verona MM from Louis Vuitton, or a WOC or maybe a Reissue 2.55 Clutch in metallic black or turquoise with the snake chain..
I know we are all slightly biased towards Chanel, but with an open mind- what do you think I should spend my money on?


----------



## fieryfashionist

Hi!   Ohhhh, that's awesome!!   I love it... it has a lot of cool features (like automatically highlighting address in my "notes" section... flash on the camera, etc. etc.)... I'm really happy I got it!   Well, so I did get a case at AT&T... it's black and hot pink.  I'm sad though, because I had the most adorable Kate Spade case, but it doesn't fit the new 4G!   If that same case comes out for the 4G, I'm so on it! 




shopmagnet said:


> Oh I know!  Next thursday at the latest, how do you like yours? and did you get a case yet for it?


----------



## shopmagnet

fieryfashionist said:


> Hi!   Ohhhh, that's awesome!!   I love it... it has a lot of cool features (like automatically highlighting address in my "notes" section... flash on the camera, etc. etc.)... I'm really happy I got it!   Well, so I did get a case at AT&T... it's black and hot pink.  I'm sad though, because I had the most adorable Kate Spade case, but it doesn't fit the new 4G!   If that same case comes out for the 4G, I'm so on it!



Yeah, I need a case for mine.. I don't feel like the 'bumpers' they sell at Apple will do the trick though.. =/ So I am on the look out for a super cool case I could buy.. If only chanel made iphone 4 cases.  That would be heaven. lol.


----------



## fieryfashionist

Yeah haha... I wish I could design my own case ... and if Chanel had cases, that would be fabulous!!   I do have a case that fits a camera from Chanel... I should see if it fits my phone!   It's SO pretty though that I'd hesitate to use it everyday... I wouldn't want it to get worn out or anything, caviar or not! 



shopmagnet said:


> Yeah, I need a case for mine.. I don't feel like the 'bumpers' they sell at Apple will do the trick though.. =/ So I am on the look out for a super cool case I could buy.. If only chanel made iphone 4 cases.  That would be heaven. lol.


----------



## pandalian

Beanskitty said:


> Here are a couple shots of my new mid-size Rolex.  The dial is grey mother of pearl.  I had Rolex custom build a bezel with larger, F color diamonds.  I am thrilled hat how it turned out.



congrats! nice watch!


----------



## pandalian

*pls5, AdamAlex, Cari284, panda_usc, themdinosaur, jadecee* thank you ladies for sharing my joy.


----------



## hambisyosa

Simply gorgy !!!!!   




Beanskitty said:


> Here are a couple shots of my new mid-size Ll Rolex.  The dial is grey mother of pearl.  I had Rolex custom build a bezel with larger, F color diamonds.  I am thrilled hat how it turned out.


----------



## Marmotte

Mmmmh Marc by Marc Jacob....


----------



## NYCavalier

My new Balenciaga Black Giant Silver HW Town and Balenciaga LE 10th Anniversary Ballet Flats!!


----------



## PANda_USC

*marmotte*, love the sparrow/dove on your bag!

*nycavalier*, Oo, more Balenciaga stuff! Congrats!


----------



## Cari284

*Marmotte*, such a cute bag! Congrats to you!

*NYCavalier*, congratulations on your Balenciaga items  They are both gorgeous!


----------



## shopmagnet

Beanskitty said:


> Here are a couple shots of my new mid-size Rolex.  The dial is grey mother of pearl.  I had Rolex custom build a bezel with larger, F color diamonds.  I am thrilled hat how it turned out.



omg, that watch is stunning! Congrats!


----------



## shopmagnet

NYCavalier said:


> My new Balenciaga Black Giant Silver HW Town and Balenciaga LE 10th Anniversary Ballet Flats!!




I was just about the ask if those flats were the Anniversary ones, wow- they are beautiful! and I especially love the balenciaga bag! I was considering getting the anniversary bag in Noir, it comes out this friday!


----------



## bibble

your watch is pretty 

is that the mid size jubilee?

i didn't know that rolex custom made bezels for the jubilee watches...

i collect rolex watches and i have the stainless steel mid size black mother of pearl with diamond markers...

i usually purchase my watches from J.E. Caldwell's until they recently closed...

i would love to get a bezel like yours 

can u tell me where i can get mine made too?

do you contact the company or could i go to an authorized dealer?


----------



## Beanskitty

I had this done by an authorized dealer and that way I have no issues with the warranty.  This mother of pearl is gray but there are a lot of pink and green flashes in it.  The diamond weight of the bezel is more than double what Rolex usually uses, better color and the stones are quite large.  I feel very lucky to have it



bibble said:


> your watch is pretty
> 
> is that the mid size jubilee?
> 
> i didn't know that rolex custom made bezels for the jubilee watches...
> 
> i collect rolex watches and i have the stainless steel mid size black mother of pearl with diamond markers...
> 
> i usually purchase my watches from J.E. Caldwell's until they recently closed...
> 
> i would love to get a bezel like yours
> 
> can u tell me where i can get mine made too?
> 
> do you contact the company or could i go to an authorized dealer?


----------



## PANda_USC

*Just received my first Hermes birkin, which also happens to be in my UHG color! Here's the link to the reveal on the H-subforum

Presenting my 30cm Birkin in chevre(goatskin) in Cyclamen with Palladium hardware!

My new birkin and my sock animal Mochi










Accessorized with my Hermes twilly and Hermes panda keychain






Out on the patio with the twilly as a bow.



*


----------



## Beanskitty

My other weakness, besides Chanel, is Jimmy Choo.  I particularly love the Riki handbag.  I was lucky enough to be able to get this crocodile Riki in the cognac color.  It is the perfect bag for me and I am so happy with it.


----------



## JeanGranger

big congrats so pretty!!!!! love your birkin color



PANda_USC said:


> *Just received my first Hermes birkin, which also happens to be in my UHG color! Here's the link to the reveal on the H-subforum*
> 
> *Presenting my 30cm Birkin in chevre(goatskin) in Cyclamen with Palladium hardware!*
> 
> *My new birkin and my sock animal Mochi*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *Accessorized with my Hermes twilly and Hermes panda keychain*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *Out on the patio with the twilly as a bow.*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## AdamAlex

Marmotte said:


> Mmmmh Marc by Marc Jacob....



what a fun and cute mj bag!  congrats!!!!!!


----------



## AdamAlex

i absolutely love balenciaga!!  congrats!!!!!!!



NYCavalier said:


> My new Balenciaga Black Giant Silver HW Town and Balenciaga LE 10th Anniversary Ballet Flats!!


----------



## AdamAlex

such a beauty!!!

you're so lucky!



PANda_USC said:


> *Just received my first Hermes birkin, which also happens to be in my UHG color! Here's the link to the reveal on the H-subforum
> 
> Presenting my 30cm Birkin in chevre(goatskin) in Cyclamen with Palladium hardware!
> 
> My new birkin and my sock animal Mochi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Accessorized with my Hermes twilly and Hermes panda keychain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out on the patio with the twilly as a bow.
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## AdamAlex

Beanskitty said:


> My other weakness, besides Chanel, is Jimmy Choo.  I particularly love the Riki handbag.  I was lucky enough to be able to get this crocodile Riki in the cognac color.  It is the perfect bag for me and I am so happy with it.




congrats on your riki bag!  it's gorgeous!


----------



## PANda_USC

*mai, adam*, thank youuu dears!


----------



## Creammia

*Panda*...i need to come back to drool over ur beauty.....This is my fav color as well..wish i can find one 2...


----------



## Bevyofpurses

PANda_USC said:


> *Just received my first Hermes birkin, which also happens to be in my UHG color! Here's the link to the reveal on the H-subforum
> 
> Presenting my 30cm Birkin in chevre(goatskin) in Cyclamen with Palladium hardware!
> 
> My new birkin and my sock animal Mochi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Accessorized with my Hermes twilly and Hermes panda keychain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out on the patio with the twilly as a bow.
> 
> 
> 
> *



ohhh panda it is soooo gorgeous!! U must be so jubilant right now, sharing the Happiness


----------



## PANda_USC

*creammia*, ehehe, thank you!! A birkin on your future shopping list as well?

*bevy*, thanks sweety!!! I am so happy about her. I didn't think I'd be able to find her...especially when the SA said 2-3 year wait with the possibility of it never being made for me,


----------



## Bri 333

Wow!! This is gorgeous. Such a lovely color!! Congrats on your first Birkin 





PANda_USC said:


> *Just received my first Hermes birkin, which also happens to be in my UHG color! Here's the link to the reveal on the H-subforum*
> 
> *Presenting my 30cm Birkin in chevre(goatskin) in Cyclamen with Palladium hardware!*
> 
> *My new birkin and my sock animal Mochi*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *Accessorized with my Hermes twilly and Hermes panda keychain*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *Out on the patio with the twilly as a bow.*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## PANda_USC

*bri*, thank ya dear! I love the color too! Ehehhe. And congrats on your croc flap!


----------



## Cari284

*PANDA*, once again, congratulations to you  I'm so so happy that you found it! The color is absolutely amazing, so so beautiful! Congratulations once more sweetie 

*Beanskitty*, gorgeous Jimmy Choo bag! Congratulations!


----------



## pandalian

*panda* many congrats! that is a very nice color. hmmmm..... another color to consider. haha!


----------



## reneeleroy

panda,

such a sweet looking bag  surely to match a sweet looking babe! congrats!


----------



## ranny

louis vuitton cosmic blossom multicolor pareo


----------



## shopmagnet

*Panda* I am super jealous of your birkin! Congrats! and *Beanskitty*, That jimmy choo is quite interesting. I bet it looks great on.


----------



## Cari284

*ranny*, congratulations on the shawls!


----------



## AdamAlex

ranny said:


> louis vuitton cosmic blossom multicolor pareo



so pretty!  congrats!!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

*marmotte*, your bag is so cute! 

*NYCavalier*, nice Bal additions! 

*G*, you know I LOVE that Birkin ... the color/size is perfection!!   Huge congrats!!!!!! 

*beanskitty *- What a head turner... the color/size perfect!! 

*ranny*, so cute!!   I love the fun, happy print!!


----------



## PANda_USC

*cari*, thank you my love!!! I'm glad you like the color. Hehe..I have a feeling you'll love my next birkin...a fuchsia chevre 30cm with PHW, O_O. I know you ruv pink!

*pandalian*, yah! So many colors I want for birkins too in regular leatherbefore moving onto croc. Must attain all the regular leather ones I want before I'm 28! 5 more years to go to get 7 more birkins..doable yes? . I bet your list is a mile long too, ehehe.

*reneel*, thank you darling!! :: blushes::

*ranny*, gorgeous make up case!

*shopmagnet*, thank you! Any H on your shopping list??

*M*, thanks babester!! Oyy, and I'm drooling over your Amethyst Balenciaga stuff


----------



## AdamAlex

Here are some items I got for myself.... and the Dior bag for my mother.


----------



## erinrose

PANda_USC said:


> *Just received my first Hermes birkin, which also happens to be in my UHG color! Here's the link to the reveal on the H-subforum*
> 
> *Presenting my 30cm Birkin in chevre(goatskin) in Cyclamen with Palladium hardware!*
> 
> *My new birkin and my sock animal Mochi*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *Accessorized with my Hermes twilly and Hermes panda keychain*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *Out on the patio with the twilly as a bow.*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 
The color is gorgoeus Panda and the twilly is so cute with it! Congrats to you dear on getting this stunning stunning bag!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Love the sunnies and the CLs!!   Your moms Dior bag is so classy too! 




AdamAlex said:


> Here are some items I got for myself.... and the Dior bag for my mother.


----------



## fieryfashionist

Miu Miu sale purchase... gold jeweled flats!





J. Crew jewelry sale finds!
Love the vintage look of this necklace and the Thomas Binns-esque coolness of this bracelet (in a waaaaay more affordable way though haha). 









Gotta go back tomorrow to exchange/purchase something (or somethings haha), but here is a very pretty (looks awesome on!) headband I found!





I can't even begin to express how excited I was that I found the light rose inclusion bangle!!   I've been looking everywhere and no one had a clue about its availability haha (800 number said it was discontinued, 29323 SAs didn't have it, etc...), anyway, it's mine now!!  Updated collection pic too!


----------



## PANda_USC

*M*, holy smokes look at your LV bangle collection!! O_O :: kerplunks:: Fabulous new purchases hun!


----------



## Bornsocialite26

Forever21 just made its debut here in Manila, it was hard... real hard bec I promised my self ONLY shorts and Tanks! LOL!... then I looked like pinocchio when I walked out...these are musthaves I can say: I hope its not just me who has a weeping closet full of shorts...(runs then hides)


----------



## ranny

PANda_USC said:


> *Just received my first Hermes birkin, which also happens to be in my UHG color! Here's the link to the reveal on the H-subforum*
> 
> *Presenting my 30cm Birkin in chevre(goatskin) in Cyclamen with Palladium hardware!*
> 
> *My new birkin and my sock animal Mochi*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *Accessorized with my Hermes twilly and Hermes panda keychain*
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *Out on the patio with the twilly as a bow.*
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 congrats ! to die for....ahhhh


----------



## AdamAlex

fieryfashionist said:


> Love the sunnies and the CLs!!   Your moms Dior bag is so classy too!



Thanks, sweetie.  Your Miu Miu flats and the jewelry are super cute!!


----------



## pandalian

PANda_USC said:


> *cari*, thank you my love!!! I'm glad you like the color. Hehe..I have a feeling you'll love my next birkin...a fuchsia chevre 30cm with PHW, O_O. I know you ruv pink!
> 
> *pandalian*, yah! So many colors I want for birkins too in regular leatherbefore moving onto croc. Must attain all the regular leather ones I want before I'm 28! 5 more years to go to get 7 more birkins..doable yes? . I bet your list is a mile long too, ehehe.
> 
> *reneel*, thank you darling!! :: blushes::
> 
> *ranny*, gorgeous make up case!
> 
> *shopmagnet*, thank you! Any H on your shopping list??
> 
> *M*, thanks babester!! Oyy, and I'm drooling over your Amethyst Balenciaga stuff



oh yes! the more research i do the more i want to collect all the colors. starting to have the craze that i used to have for chanel. sigh!


----------



## shopmagnet

PANda_USC said:


> *shopmagnet*, thank you! Any H on your shopping list??




Only Chanel.  I am saving for a car at the moment, so buying Chanel doesn't seem so bad, lol, but if I were to save up the amount for an H- then I would be obligated to spend it on a vehicle. D: But I wish!! I really want an orange or black hermes birkin with shw. They are my dream bags.


----------



## shopmagnet

Bornsocialite26 said:


> Forever21 just made its debut here in Manila, it was hard... real hard bec I promised my self ONLY shorts and Tanks! LOL!... then I looked like pinocchio when I walked out...these are musthaves I can say: I hope its not just me who has a weeping closet full of shorts...(runs then hides)



Cute outfits! What chanel are you wearing? It looks great on!


----------



## erinrose

fieryfashionist said:


> Miu Miu sale purchase... gold jeweled flats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J. Crew jewelry sale finds!
> Love the vintage look of this necklace and the Thomas Binns-esque coolness of this bracelet (in a waaaaay more affordable way though haha).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta go back tomorrow to exchange/purchase something (or somethings haha), but here is a very pretty (looks awesome on!) headband I found!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't even begin to express how excited I was that I found the light rose inclusion bangle!!  I've been looking everywhere and no one had a clue about its availability haha (800 number said it was discontinued, 29323 SAs didn't have it, etc...), anyway, it's mine now!! Updated collection pic too!


 
Amazing new purchases, your LV bangles collection is truly amazing!


----------



## erinrose

Bornsocialite26 said:


> Forever21 just made its debut here in Manila, it was hard... real hard bec I promised my self ONLY shorts and Tanks! LOL!... then I looked like pinocchio when I walked out...these are musthaves I can say: I hope its not just me who has a weeping closet full of shorts...(runs then hides)


 
I love these outfits, so chic! Congrats!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Aww, thanks *G*!   Haha... sooo excited I found the light pink!   I also saw a new color the yesterday and I gotta get that soon too, phew!! 

*Born/Kat* - What doesn't look good on you?!   I love F21... when you weed through the crap, you can find some cute stuff... and you sure did! 

*AdamAlex *- You're welcome!   Aww, thanks so much! 

*erinrose *- You're so sweet, thank you!!


----------



## Bornsocialite26

Fiery- M! awwwwwwwww shuxxx thanks! but believe me there are lotsa things that does not look good on me! LOL! I live in shorts that's all I know! F21 is insane!!! now I keep finding lame excuses to go back!!! not good!!! now I totally understand what you go through!!!!

shopmagnet- oh that's a mini flap, my mommy workhorse/to go sling bag... for now.. LOL!!!


----------



## tryagain

http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry/1st-and-2nd-mulberry-reveal-a-lot-pics-603976.html

my mulberry goodies


----------



## fieryfashionist

You're welcome!!   Haha, nooooo, I doubt that!!   You have the perfect figure, so I can't imagine what wouldn't look good on you!! 

Well hey, if it ain't broke haha, no need to fix it... shorts look great on you!   I, on the otherhand, look horrible in shorts!   I need outfits that hide my thighs haha, so it's no wonder I live in dresses!   Haha, that's what I do with my favorite stores... there should be an electric fence or something keeping me out!! 




Bornsocialite26 said:


> Fiery- M! awwwwwwwww shuxxx thanks! but believe me there are lotsa things that does not look good on me! LOL! I live in shorts that's all I know! F21 is insane!!! now I keep finding lame excuses to go back!!! not good!!! now I totally understand what you go through!!!!
> 
> shopmagnet- oh that's a mini flap, my mommy workhorse/to go sling bag... for now.. LOL!!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

*tryagain *- Your Bays is stunning!!   Perfect neutral color and you look fabulous in every modeling pic!   I like them all haha... but then again, I have a slightly schizo way of dressing... super girly feminine one day, casual the next, an attempt at bada$$ the next, etc. etc... variety is good!   The agenda for your DH is so nice too!  Congrats!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Had to go to Bendels to return something and came out with three more headbands (oops)!  Damn their trunk shows haha. :-p













ATL necklace sale









Had this mc pochette for years but never used it much... the new strap helps, cuz now it can be a cute lil messenger bag!





Two Miu Miu sale arrivals finally came... I absolutely adore them and wore the marine glitter ones today... anyway, this should be it for a while (Miu Miu flats wise)!!


----------



## tryagain

*fieryfashionist* : thanks. love your accessorries !


----------



## pandalian

finally, my long awaited cdc in black ghw. 










thanks for letting me share!


----------



## G&Smommy

fieryfashionist, love the Miu Miu glitter flats!  I have been tempted to get them, but am wondering if they are comfortable?  My feet are spoiled by Chanel stretch spirits and Cambon flats.  Thanks!

Jennifer


----------



## lipgloss1029

pandalian said:


> finally, my long awaited cdc in black ghw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for letting me share!


 
Congrats *Pandalian*!


----------



## sunbeamy

pandalian said:


> finally, my long awaited cdc in black ghw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for letting me share!


 

OH My!!! That's GORGEOUS!!! Congrats babe!!


----------



## jeszica

Babe - CONGRATS!!!!  Look great on you!! ..pls wear both ombre and black CDC when we go for lunch/shopping next time!! 



pandalian said:


> finally, my long awaited cdc in black ghw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for letting me share!


----------



## sunbeamy

Here's the new addition to my CDC collection...white epsom with phw


----------



## fieryfashionist

*tryagain* - Thank you! 

*pandalian* - Looks awesome on you!!   Congrats!! 
*
sunbeamy* - Oooooh, look at that fab tower!!   Congrats!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Hi!   So, I should say that I have strange feet haha.   Out of the 293238 flats I own and love, my comfiest are my Chanel (all leather or leather/patent), Lanvin (all leather), Miu Miu (leather especially)... but I own and wear tons more... some just take more breaking in than others.  I actually find the all glitter flats to be quite comfy... I wore the blue ones out the other day and walked a fair share in them... I've found that Miu Miu flats are padded nicely (that, plus the jewel/glitter aspect , has kept me coming back).  



G&Smommy said:


> fieryfashionist, love the Miu Miu glitter flats!  I have been tempted to get them, but am wondering if they are comfortable?  My feet are spoiled by Chanel stretch spirits and Cambon flats.  Thanks!
> 
> Jennifer


----------



## jeszica

hey CDC Twin!  Your tower looks awesome!  Congrats!  



sunbeamy said:


> Here's the new addition to my CDC collection...white epsom with phw


----------



## sunbeamy

jeszica dear, Thanks babe!! how I wish I can be your Ombre Lizard CDC twin too.

fieryfashionist, Thank you dear! I love all your new purchases! Everythings is so beautiful.


----------



## jeszica

Not yet received..just placed order..am waiting anxiously!! 



sunbeamy said:


> jeszica dear, Thanks babe!! how I wish I can be your Ombre Lizard CDC twin too.
> 
> fieryfashionist, Thank you dear! I love all your new purchases! Everythings is so beautiful.


----------



## Bornsocialite26

Hi! Hi! nothing fancy... but the romper addiction at F21 is not goin so well....well as a mom its my bestfriend.. no ironing, less laundry bec it 1 pc LOL!


----------



## sylphfae

^you look sooo cute in that romper!!!


----------



## sylphfae

oh gosh, fieryfashionist, you're killing me with those glittery miu mius! they are GORGEOUS! they look like what a haute version of dorothy of Oz would wear!!!



fieryfashionist said:


>


----------



## pandalian

*lipgloss, sunbeamy, jeszica* thank you! 

*jeszica* sorry babe to have kept you waiting. i will keep you posted and i can't wait to meet up with all of you again so that i can use all my stuff now that my black cdc is here. we arrange k.


----------



## pandalian

sunbeamy said:


> Here's the new addition to my CDC collection...white epsom with phw



*sunbeamy* i love your collection! congrats!


----------



## Cari284

*AdamAlex, Minal, Bornsocialite26, pandalian, sunbeamy, *congratulations to all the absolutely stunning purchases 


(*Minal*, your shopping sprees are amazing )


----------



## saks4me

*fieryfashionist:* the flats are TDF!!! Congrats on your find!!!


----------



## AdamAlex

nice CDC collection!!



sunbeamy said:


> Here's the new addition to my CDC collection...white epsom with phw


----------



## BITNB

fieryfashionist said:


> Had to go to Bendels to return something and came out with three more headbands (oops)!  Damn their trunk shows haha. :-p
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATL necklace sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had this mc pochette for years but never used it much... the new strap helps, cuz now it can be a cute lil messenger bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Miu Miu sale arrivals finally came... I absolutely adore them and wore the marine glitter ones today... anyway, this should be it for a while (Miu Miu flats wise)!!



those flats are adorable!


----------



## shopmagnet

fieryfashionist said:


> Ohhhh... how could I forget?!   Pre-ordered the iphone the other week and picked it up on Thursday (although it apparently came in on Wednesday)!  Yay!



I got mine today!!!  Ill have pics up on thurs.


----------



## Pursepushin

OK, it's been awhile since I've posting anything in here. I've been busy with other "stuff" so not been the shopping maniac I was. This is just a few little things. I'll start with the shoes:

First, the Miu Miu washed Whipsnake in "Agave" (green.)








They are comfortable, but need to be broken in a little more before wearing for any length of time.

Next up:  The Giuseppe Zanotti Ballerina Flats with multi-colored crystals. Love the bling!









Next post will the jewelry....


----------



## Pursepushin

OK, now the jewelry items. I've been on sort of a Kate Spade kick, and even better when it's ON SALE. Some flower necklaces and earrings to match:














Next a rather sizeable, heavy statement RING from KS:









And last but not least, bought an ABS necklace for a friend's birthday and got one for me, too. Very pretty on:





That's it. Just a little something to keep me going. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## PANda_USC

*pursepushin*, lovely purchases!! Omgoodness the green Miu Mius are amazing!


----------



## Cari284

* pursepushin*, gorgeous items  I love the Kate Spade jewelry!


----------



## Bevyofpurses

Pursepushin said:


> OK, it's been awhile since I've posting anything in here. I've been busy with other "stuff" so not been the shopping maniac I was. This is just a few little things. I'll start with the shoes:
> 
> First, the Miu Miu washed Whipsnake in "Agave" (green.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are comfortable, but need to be broken in a little more before wearing for any length of time.
> 
> Next up: The Giuseppe Zanotti Ballerina Flats with multi-colored crystals. Love the bling!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next post will the jewelry....


 

how gorgeous are these miu miu flats!!! run true to size??? u really know how to shop!! the jewerly u picked up are fantabulous!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Aww, thank you! 




sunbeamy said:


> jeszica dear, Thanks babe!! how I wish I can be your Ombre Lizard CDC twin too.
> 
> fieryfashionist, Thank you dear! I love all your new purchases! Everythings is so beautiful.


----------



## fieryfashionist

That romper looks so cute on you!!! 



Bornsocialite26 said:


> Hi! Hi! nothing fancy... but the romper addiction at F21 is not goin so well....well as a mom its my bestfriend.. no ironing, less laundry bec it 1 pc LOL!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Hi!   Haha, thank you!   You're so sweet!   Glitter is one of my weaknesses... it's just SO pretty!   Haha, very true.... I actually have glitter shoes that are even more Dorothy-esque ... Oxblood glitter CLs! 



sylphfae said:


> oh gosh, fieryfashionist, you're killing me with those glittery miu mius! they are GORGEOUS! they look like what a haute version of dorothy of Oz would wear!!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

*Cari *and *Saks4me* - Thank you!!! 
*
BITNB* - Thanks so much!!  I wore the navy ones out the other day and they are also comfy!

*shopmagnet *- Ohhhh, you did?  That's awesome!!!   Congrats... you'll love it!! 

*Pursepushin* - Everything is SO pretty!!   I have a lot of those same KS pieces (I especially love, love, love the crystal clear flower choker... I bought that some time back, sadly not on sale, but it was worth every penny)!   Anyway, you have fabulous taste!   The Miu Mius are such a nice color and the crystal GZs are so fun... I love bling too haha.   Congrats!


----------



## Pursepushin

Thanks *PANDA, Cari284, Bevy & Minal.* I appreciate your very kind comments. I also love the KS jewelry and have ordered the same ring in pink.
*Bornsocialite*: Love the Romp!


----------



## G&Smommy

fieryfashionist, thanks for the tips on the Miu Miu flats.  I just ordered 2 pairs of the Mary Jane glitter flats on bg.com, both black and gold.  Hopefully they will be comfy!  I have been looking for glitter flats ever since I missed out on the Chanel glitter stretch spirits last year.

Jennifer


----------



## fieryfashionist

^You're welcome!   Oooooh, black and gold glitter MJs?   I don't see them... can you post the link?   I hope you'll like these just as much as the Chanel glitter stretch spirits... on those, it was just the capctoe that was glittered... here, the entire shoe is, so it's a bit different (and will hopefully be a nice change from your usual flats).


----------



## purseprincess32

Wonderful purchases and congrats to everyone!


----------



## G&Smommy

Here's the link to the Miu Miu glitter MJs on BG:

http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...20%26N%3D4294966847%26pageSize%3D160%26st%3Ds

Too bad there isn't an additional % off.

Jennifer


----------



## pls5

i second that for sure!  so sad that kate spade jewelry looks so much better quality than chanel.  i have some weird random thign AGAINST kate spade but i have to say that stuff is nice!  i recently got some costume jewelry from my fave spot--and i saw something i am seriously considering and which made me rethink chanel!! how in the world did i think for a second of buying something for 2.5 x in price when the other item is huge and 18k gold dipped as well as with semi precious stones...  
hopefully i will get it and then iw ill show it off here.  because i love the designer's stuff!  but the kate spade is pretty fab, even if i don't like kate spade   and the shoes are TDF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  great taste!


Cari284 said:


> * pursepushin*, gorgeous items  I love the Kate Spade jewelry!


----------



## pls5

so fun! me loves all of it! note to self: do NOT go into bendels if you want to have any $$ left 


fieryfashionist said:


> Had to go to Bendels to return something and came out with three more headbands (oops)! Damn their trunk shows haha. :-p
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ATL necklace sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had this mc pochette for years but never used it much... the new strap helps, cuz now it can be a cute lil messenger bag!
> rrivals finally came... I absolutely adore them and wore the marine glitter ones today... anyway, this should be it for a while (Miu Miu flats wise)!!


----------



## pandalian

*pursepushin* congrats! love all your goodies. every piece is stunning! especially love the miu miu shoes.


----------



## Pursepushin

/\ Thanks, Pandalian! Me too. 
As for KS quality, I think it's pretty good. I have some Chanel pieces but their pricing is too ridiculous for costume jewelry, IMHO. The little China doll is $920. I mean it's cute, but $920 cute? Don't want to start anything. Anyone who bought it, congrats, it's a unique piece and very cute. It's just Chanel's pricing that annoys me. Costume is costume. The red necklace *recently shown off in a BIG Chanel REVEAL *sells for *$4,680*. Yeah, I'll let that price sink in. You could do a lot with $4,680.


----------



## fieryfashionist

Hi!   I looked for these yesterday and couldn't see them (so I tried NM.com, since they usually have the same stock)... still can't see the link, because it doesn't work for me (I have no idea why - my browser is being stupid)!   I'm sure they're stunning! 




G&Smommy said:


> Here's the link to the Miu Miu glitter MJs on BG:
> 
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...20%26N%3D4294966847%26pageSize%3D160%26st%3Ds
> 
> Too bad there isn't an additional % off.
> 
> Jennifer


----------



## fieryfashionist

That's exactly what I've been thinking!   Anyway, I've amassed a ton of KS jewelry in the past six months and it is ALL dipped in either gold/rhodium, stunning AND much cheaper than Chanel.  What's not to love haha?!   I just ordered something else the other day... oops. 




pls5 said:


> i second that for sure!  so sad that kate spade jewelry looks so much better quality than chanel.  i have some weird random thign AGAINST kate spade but i have to say that stuff is nice!  i recently got some costume jewelry from my fave spot--and i saw something i am seriously considering and which made me rethink chanel!!* how in the world did i think for a second of buying something for 2.5 x in price when the other item is huge and 18k gold dipped as well as with semi precious stones...  *
> hopefully i will get it and then iw ill show it off here.  because i love the designer's stuff!  but the kate spade is pretty fab, even if i don't like kate spade   and the shoes are TDF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  great taste!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Haha, ohhhh man, soo true!   I cannot escape Bendels without my cc crying out in pain.   I have some more stuff (not headbands!) to post tonight... I am seriously banned from the premises. 




pls5 said:


> so fun! me loves all of it! note to self: do NOT go into bendels if you want to have any $$ left


----------



## monap_1981

Pursepushin, congrats on your new flats!  Love your Miu Miu ones especially! 




Pursepushin said:


> OK, it's been awhile since I've posting anything in here. I've been busy with other "stuff" so not been the shopping maniac I was. This is just a few little things. I'll start with the shoes:
> 
> First, the Miu Miu washed Whipsnake in "Agave" (green.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are comfortable, but need to be broken in a little more before wearing for any length of time.
> 
> Next up: The Giuseppe Zanotti Ballerina Flats with multi-colored crystals. Love the bling!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Next post will the jewelry....


----------



## AdamAlex

Pursepushin, nice haul!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Hey!   The link FINALLY worked, and OMG, I'm so sad I couldn't get the anthracite!!  I have the gold and navy already! 




G&Smommy said:


> Here's the link to the Miu Miu glitter MJs on BG:
> 
> http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/stor...20%26N%3D4294966847%26pageSize%3D160%26st%3Ds
> 
> Too bad there isn't an additional % off.
> 
> Jennifer


----------



## shopmagnet

New iphone 4  ..






and my new Canon 500d. !!  (took these pictures)






(The lake behind my house, thought I would have a little fun with my camera. )


----------



## pursebunnie

sooooooo beautifullll!!!!  i am jealous.


----------



## cralleycat

Awesome Pics! More Please...


----------



## fieryfashionist

Omg, it came, yay!!!!!   Also, that camera is sick, wow, those pictures are insane!!!!  




shopmagnet said:


> New iphone 4  ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my new Canon 500d. !!  (took these pictures)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (The lake behind my house, thought I would have a little fun with my camera. )


----------



## allbrandspls

i can't keep up with everyones purchases.....all i can say is beautiful and congrats everyone!!!Keep it coming.


----------



## shopmagnet

Thank you *Fieryfashionist, Cralleycat, & Pursebunnie*


----------



## nyssa.

shopmagnet, I am so jealous of your new buys! Congrats! I hope you enjoy them!


----------



## PANda_USC

*shopmagnet*, awesome tech-ness!! Beautiful photo!! Hmm...you're making me want a nicer camera, ^_^


----------



## Cari284

*shopmagnet*, congratulations on your iPhone and on your new camera  Did you buy the one I recommended or another one?


----------



## reneeleroy

my large ink BV veneta
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





the color is truly gorgeous..a pity that it doesnt picture too well!


----------



## pandalian

*reneeleroy* congrats! you look good carrying it.


----------



## sbelle

I couldn't resist this zip around Goyard wallet!  The pictures aren't great, but you get the idea.  I asked *longchamp* to look for this wallet at Goyard while she was in Paris.  Unfortunately they didn't have the black.  I ended up purchasing this at Barneys.


----------



## Cari284

*reneeleroy*, gorgeous Bottega Veneta bag  Congratulations!

*stele*, that wallet looks great, congratulations on a gorgeous Goyard piece!


----------



## KittyKat65

Emerald green suede Proenza Schouler PS1


----------



## reneeleroy

Pandalian, Cari ,

THANKS!! 

Kittykat65,

the green is such a beauty! CONGRATS


----------



## shopmagnet

Thank you *nyssa, panda_usc, & cari284 *, I really appreciate the compliments. 

**Oh, and cari- I followed your recommendation and got the 500d.  Thanks!


----------



## fieryfashionist

*reneeleroy *- What a pretty BV ... love the color!! 

*sbelle* - Nice Goyard wallet ... glad you were able to one you wanted at Barneys! 

*KittyKat *- I love that vibrant green!!   Congrats on your new PS1!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Some Kate Spade jewelry I forgot to post from a while back!  I got the roses earrings/necklace on sale... the other two weren't on sale (and the bracelet I think was posted some time ago). 





KS sale necklace





Easy to wear, comfy Oonagh by NL black tunic (I have it in blue as well)! 





Loooooove this ******* trench from Anthro... and excuse the crappy "I just threw on what the hell ever I had lying around" modeling pic!









Two BG sale (50% off) headbands by one of my favorite designers!


----------



## Cari284

*KittyKat65*, that's a gorgeous color, and I love that PS1.. Congratulations!

*Minal*, I'm in love with that Kate Spade jewelry, the pieces are absolutely stunning. Congratulations on yet another haul


----------



## stef1261

*KittyKat65* -  your ps bag - the colour is amazing!!!!!!!!
*reneeleroy* - so glad to see pics of your BV,i  this also, along with your other bags , it looks great on you.


----------



## shopmagnet

*Fiery* - Super cute jewelry and new clothing! Congrats 

*KittyKat65* - I want to steal your purse! I just discovered Proenza Schouler today and I love that bag! It might be my next splurge!  Congrats!


----------



## KittyKat65

shopmagnet said:


> *KittyKat65* - I want to steal your purse! I just discovered Proenza Schouler today and I love that bag! It might be my next splurge!  Congrats!


Thank you!  It is a beautiful bag!  The suede is a lovely color.  I have had 3 PS1s, but had to sell them last year due to hubby losing some work, so I had to snap up this color when I saw it!  I think you may need to splurge


----------



## KittyKat65

stef1261, Cari284, fieryfashionist, reneeleroy: thank you all for your lovely compliments


----------



## *ilovebrad*

lovely purchases!





fieryfashionist said:


> Some Kate Spade jewelry I forgot to post from a while back! I got the roses earrings/necklace on sale... the other two weren't on sale (and the bracelet I think was posted some time ago).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KS sale necklace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Easy to wear, comfy Oonagh by NL black tunic (I have it in blue as well)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loooooove this ******* trench from Anthro... and excuse the crappy "I just threw on what the hell ever I had lying around" modeling pic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two BG sale (50% off) headbands by one of my favorite designers!


----------



## ct462

did i need a new pair of shoes? no.
did i need this pair of shoes? YES.


----------



## pandalian

fieryfashionist said:


> Some Kate Spade jewelry I forgot to post from a while back!  I got the roses earrings/necklace on sale... the other two weren't on sale (and the bracelet I think was posted some time ago).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KS sale necklace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Easy to wear, comfy Oonagh by NL black tunic (I have it in blue as well)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Loooooove this ******* trench from Anthro... and excuse the crappy "I just threw on what the hell ever I had lying around" modeling pic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two BG sale (50% off) headbands by one of my favorite designers!



love all your purchases! the kate spade accessories are pretty!


----------



## PANda_USC

*ct*, hahaha, love your new Manolos!!! ^_^


----------



## peachbaby

lovely purchases everyone, congrats!

Here are my recent indulgences:
Bettye Muller espadrilles, Manolo Blahnik "Patricia" flip-flops, and Tory Burch Amy pumps


----------



## ohxuer

my 1st H.


----------



## gaga_ser

This is so TDF!  I'm waiting for my CDC too!

Good luck to your first H bag!



ohxuer said:


> my 1st H.


----------



## pandalian

ohxuer said:


> my 1st H.




congrats! i am having fun with mine and i am sure you will too.


----------



## purseprincess32

Wow beautiful purchases everyone! Pandalian love your headbands & cute jewelry. I have the blue headband too.


----------



## Bornsocialite26

A very special tote from Paris, to HK to Manila! thank you MIA!


----------



## ohxuer

Thanks! *crossed my fingers on the H bag* 



gaga_ser said:


> This is so TDF! I'm waiting for my CDC too!
> 
> Good luck to your first H bag!


----------



## ohxuer

Thanks! Enjoy yours too! 



pandalian said:


> congrats! i am having fun with mine and i am sure you will too.


----------



## shopmagnet

*Ct* - Cute new manolos, I bet they look amazing on.

*Peach* - Congrats on all your new pair of shoes! 

*Ohxur* - Congrats on your first hermes! I'm super jealous, lol.

*Bornsocialite* - Congrats to you on the new goyard! You have quite a collection of totes.


----------



## Bornsocialite26

shopmagnet said:


> *Ct* - Cute new manolos, I bet they look amazing on.
> 
> *Peach* - Congrats on all your new pair of shoes!
> 
> *Ohxur* - Congrats on your first hermes! I'm super jealous, lol.
> 
> *Bornsocialite* - Congrats to you on the new goyard! You have quite a collection of totes.



Hey thanks! but I own the blue and yellow pm only for now, Im actually planning to use them as diaper bags for my eldest son and the num 2 if it come along soon hehe


----------



## Marmotte

July 14th was our 3rd anniversary and my boyfriend got me a new car (mine was so old) .... and a Chopard ring!!!!!! 

Mini One Special Edition "Seven" color "Solar Red" I have to find a bag to go with it!!!











Chopard Ring "Happy Diamonds" Heart in Rose Gold!


----------



## ct462

Marmotte, congrats on your NEW car and Chopard ring! Goodness, how will your boyfriend top himself with when you two get married?


----------



## peachbaby

*shopmagnet* - thanks!

*Marmotte* - congrats on your new car, very nice! and the Chopard ring is gorgeous! so sweet of your bf.


----------



## Bevyofpurses

omg a new car!!!!!!




Marmotte said:


> July 14th was our 3rd anniversary and my boyfriend got me a new car (mine was so old) .... and a Chopard ring!!!!!!
> 
> Mini One Special Edition "Seven" color "Solar Red" I have to find a bag to go with it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chopard Ring "Happy Diamonds" Heart in Rose Gold!


----------



## Bri 333

Nice!!! Love both!!! The ring is sooooooooo gorgeous!!!!!!!! 




Marmotte said:


> July 14th was our 3rd anniversary and my boyfriend got me a new car (mine was so old) .... and a Chopard ring!!!!!!
> 
> Mini One Special Edition "Seven" color "Solar Red" I have to find a bag to go with it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chopard Ring "Happy Diamonds" Heart in Rose Gold!


----------



## JeanGranger

how sweet of your bf. i love this ring! so cute



Marmotte said:


> July 14th was our 3rd anniversary and my boyfriend got me a new car (mine was so old) .... and a Chopard ring!!!!!!
> 
> Mini One Special Edition "Seven" color "Solar Red" I have to find a bag to go with it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chopard Ring "Happy Diamonds" Heart in Rose Gold!


----------



## Pursepushin

WOW!! I've been tied up and not checking in here; O.M.G. look at all the loot!!
Shoes, bags, CARS, diamond rings, H-bracelet, Holy Batman!! Congrats all of you! Keep it up; you're helping the economy.


----------



## gaga_ser

*Bornsocialite26*, congrats!

Love your Goyard collection!


----------



## gaga_ser

*Marmotte*, Happy anniversary!

What a wonderful boyfriend!  Congratulations!


----------



## Bornsocialite26

gaga_ser said:


> *Bornsocialite26*, congrats!
> 
> Love your Goyard collection!


Thanks babe! I only have two from that family though


----------



## PANda_USC

*marmotte*, happy anniversary!! Beautiful car and even more beautiful ring!!


----------



## arkouneo

Bri 333, that car + ring are so gorgeous!  Congrats.

I am conserving money for my Fall textbooks, but I just had to indulge in this when I first saw it.  My LV Flower Power ring


----------



## Bornsocialite26

On my way to fetch the non-chanel purchases, 
Zara gray blazer w/ a pleasant price for such good quality fabric
also the F jumpsuit comfy for mommy lol... oh except that maybe I should wear a really padded brassiere next time lol!


----------



## gaga_ser

Wow!

You look fab.  Love those yellow sandals.  May I know where are they from?



Bornsocialite26 said:


> On my way to fetch the non-chanel purchases,
> Zara gray blazer w/ a pleasant price for such good quality fabric
> also the F jumpsuit comfy for mommy lol... oh except that maybe I should wear a really padded brassiere next time lol!


----------



## Bornsocialite26

gaga_ser said:


> Wow!
> 
> You look fab.  Love those yellow sandals.  May I know where are they from?



Sure!!! GAP!
they have those in Manolos too!


----------



## G&Smommy

A couple of pairs of shoes from the Nordstrom Anniversary Sale:

Ugg Clogs
Vera Wang Lavendar Label Jeweled Ballerinas

I have to say I like the Ugg clogs even better than the Chanel. They are more comfortable, lighter, and easier to walk in. They also have a fleece lining which is really soft and cozy!

I also bought a cute pair of Tory Burch ballerinas that looked like snakeskin with a black patent cap toe, but they have been recalled by Nordstrom because the scales peel. Too bad because they were really cute!

Jennifer


----------



## Bornsocialite26

Went uniform shopping again.. white tee's and denim shorts..(runs then hides)


----------



## Cari284

*ct462*, they are just stunning. I love love love that blue color. And they are very satc  Congratulations to you!

*peachbaby*, all three pairs of shoes look great! I love those red flip flops, they are just so darn cute! Congrats!

*ohxuer*, oh a CDC! They are just stunning! Congratulations on your first H piece!

*Bornsocialite26*, oh my god! You have the St. Luis in every single color?  Haha, you're crazy! I want one as well  And that black jumpsuit looks gorgeous on you! I could never pull that off! (And stop it! You look goooorgeous in a white T and shorts!)

*Marmotte*, I love mini coopers! Gorgeous color on the car and the ring is stunning too, congrats!

*arkouneo*, that ring is just so beautiful and fun! I love that one, congratulations to you!

*G&Smommy*, oh I love those ballet flats, I want a pair of those as well! Congrats!


----------



## Bornsocialite26

*Bornsocialite26*, oh my god! You have the St. Luis in every single color?  Haha, you're crazy! I want one as well  And that black jumpsuit looks gorgeous on you! I could never pull that off! (And stop it! You look goooorgeous in a white T and shorts!)

*
Cari!
lol!! I just own the blue and yellow for now, although I cant lie that Im after white, tan and orange! we so many bag similarities! LC's and trevi's! ohhhh those jumpsuits have become my uniform this week...lol! I look lazy in T's and shorts.. actually I am!!! got bangs today.. been thinking what to do w/ my hair.. hope I did the right thing!!!
*


----------



## Marmotte

ct462 said:


> Marmotte, congrats on your NEW car and Chopard ring! Goodness, how will your boyfriend top himself with when you two get married?


 
Good question  ... I don't know if he has planned to demand......


----------



## peachbaby

G&Smommy said:


> A couple of pairs of shoes from the Nordstrom Anniversary Sale:
> 
> Ugg Clogs
> Vera Wang Lavendar Label Jeweled Ballerinas
> 
> I have to say I like the Ugg clogs even better than the Chanel. They are more comfortable, lighter, and easier to walk in. They also have a fleece lining which is really soft and cozy!
> 
> I also bought a cute pair of Tory Burch ballerinas that looked like snakeskin with a black patent cap toe, but they have been recalled by Nordstrom because the scales peel. Too bad because they were really cute!
> 
> Jennifer



congrats on the shoes!  I was so tempted to order the Ugg Clogs too, but I wasn't sure about the size so I was going to wait until I could try it on at the store.


----------



## G&Smommy

peachbaby, I would say the clogs run a little big.  I am an 8.5 in Chanel and took an 8 and they are perfect.  I would highly recommend them!

Cari 284, thanks for the compliments!  The ballet flats are great.  Super comfortable and much less expensive than Chanel!

Jennifer


----------



## gratefull

New car!  Awesome!

With all the price increases at Chanel,   DBF got the car instead....
*he has to save for the Chanel... the car was cheaper!    lol*


----------



## PANda_USC

My Christian Louboutin Fuxia Lizard Bianca 140s! Only 8 pairs produced and I managed to get one, ^_^!


----------



## Cari284

Bornsocialite26 said:


> *Bornsocialite26*, oh my god! You have the St. Luis in every single color?  Haha, you're crazy! I want one as well  And that black jumpsuit looks gorgeous on you! I could never pull that off! (And stop it! You look goooorgeous in a white T and shorts!)
> 
> *
> Cari!
> lol!! I just own the blue and yellow for now, although I cant lie that Im after white, tan and orange! we so many bag similarities! LC's and trevi's! ohhhh those jumpsuits have become my uniform this week...lol! I look lazy in T's and shorts.. actually I am!!! got bangs today.. been thinking what to do w/ my hair.. hope I did the right thing!!!
> *



Yes, I thought I saw something different with you, just couldn't tell what it was! The bangs suits you perfectly  You look gorgeous in that new haircut! 


*Panda*, those shoes are just so you and they are absolutely stunning  Congratulations on fining a pair!


----------



## natassha68

*Panda*, they are simply breathtaking !!! Enjoy them Hun


----------



## NYCavalier

My new BV Mini Cabat  I really indulged for this one, especially because I just went a little crazy with classics because of the increase, but when I heard this size cabat was no longer being made .... I had to!


----------



## DollyAntics

WOW! This colour is stunning!! Congrats!!! 



KittyKat65 said:


> Emerald green suede Proenza Schouler PS1


----------



## DollyAntics

My new Gucci Hysteria Tapestry in red!!  I've loved this bag for sooooooooooooo long and had to settle for the off white (seen behind her in the picture) so when I found this beauty on evilbay I couldn't resist...!


----------



## amandacasey

Christian louboutin clou noeud 150 studded slingbacks in black!!!!


----------



## Bri 333

It looks like these would match your Birkin. Do they 




PANda_USC said:


> My Christian Louboutin Fuxia Lizard Bianca 140s! Only 8 pairs produced and I managed to get one, ^_^!


----------



## amandacasey

those pink biancas are incredible


----------



## amandacasey

here are my studded clou noeuds!!!!


----------



## Bornsocialite26

Nothing Fancy but its the beige flats I have been waiting for! its from the company I have been modeling for Anthology Shoes, and another bad ass flats from Michael Kors, in as much as I adore heels very much Flats lasts longer w/ this mommy! lol!


----------



## PANda_USC

*cari* boo! Hope you're going well.new job etc etc, ^_^.  And thank you!!

*natassha*, merci sweety!!

*amanda*, ahh, love the spiked CLS!!! Congratulations! They're so fierce!

*bri*, haha, I like the way you think!! My birkin is a pinkish purple so unfortunately these Louboutins don't match it..but....the fuchsia birkin I'm getting next March matches these Louboutins perfectly!!!


----------



## Bri 333

^Nice


----------



## ct462

Panda, I love all your CL's!  Congrats on your latest, it looks so fresh for our CA weather!


----------



## ohxuer

wow.. i love fushia colour!! congrats *PANda_USC *on scoring one of the 8!!!



PANda_USC said:


> My Christian Louboutin Fuxia Lizard Bianca 140s! Only 8 pairs produced and I managed to get one, ^_^!


----------



## pandalian

PANda_USC said:


> My Christian Louboutin Fuxia Lizard Bianca 140s! Only 8 pairs produced and I managed to get one, ^_^!



many congrats! it matches so well with your birkin.


----------



## PenelopeB

Hi Ladies.
Love all your non chanel indulgences!!

Bought the Louis Vuitton Speedy 30 in Damier Azur yesterday.
Currently AUD860.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

I haven't posted in here in some time but Hubby bought me a new bug...I love her.


----------



## G&Smommy

I went to Nordstrom to return my recalled Tory Burch flats and came home with this cute pair of Vera Wang Lavender label jeweled peep toe flats:


----------



## G&Smommy

After returning the shoes, I went to Aldo to browse costume jewelry and found these two strands that have a very Chanel-eqsue look to them. Amazingly, both strands together were on sale for $15.98 with a buy one get one free, so I got these cute bow earrings free.


----------



## PANda_USC

*ct*, thank you!! Oyy..I don't think I can rock these normally in SF. Maybe in LA though..hehe

*oxhuer*, merci!! I love fuchsia too!

*pandalian*, thank you!! I cant wait until I get mu fuchsia birkin next year so they'll match perfectly!


----------



## pond23

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> I haven't posted in here in some time but Hubby bought me a new bug...I love her.


 
^ Congrats on the new bug *DeeDeeDelovely*! She's a beauty!



G&Smommy said:


> After returning the shoes, I went to Aldo to browse costume jewelry and found these two strands that have a very Chanel-eqsue look to them. Amazingly, both strands together were on sale for $15.98 with a buy one get one free, so I got these cute bow earrings free.


 
^ Those Aldo necklaces do have a Chanel-esque look to them *G&Smommy*! I am going to have to look for these two at my local Aldo accessories store.


----------



## chanelvgirl

PANda_USC said:


> My Christian Louboutin Fuxia Lizard Bianca 140s! Only 8 pairs produced and I managed to get one, ^_^!



Wow, these CL's are hot. Congrats!!!


----------



## Bornsocialite26

Gotta stop looking here so I can concentrate on must-haves... too hard!!!
I only have a few things left in my list 2 more shoes then Im finally ready for Lindy, kelly and Ms B..but for now I will try to enjoy and get mileage out of the bags I rotate.
Lovely purchases ladies!!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

PANda_USC said:


> My Christian Louboutin Fuxia Lizard Bianca 140s! Only 8 pairs produced and I managed to get one, ^_^!




wWoWw looove your shoes!!!!! with a heel so high, you are not fall when walking?


----------



## pandalian

PANda_USC said:


> *ct*,
> 
> *pandalian*, thank you!! I cant wait until I get mu fuchsia birkin next year so they'll match perfectly!



haha! i will wait together with you!


----------



## gaga_ser

Supposedly went to get the BV noon bracelet only but I ended up with 2.


----------



## PANda_USC

*chanellv*, hehehe, thank you!!

*pandalian*, which colors are you shooting for hun? I know you've recently gotten into H?


----------



## MichelleChanel

My latest non-chanel indulgences would be two pairs of Louboutins....

both are super high heels:

1. Louboutin Gold Leather T strap...wish I could post pics! I'm obsessed....they look similar to the YSL pumps in how high it is in the front
2. Louboutin Patent Black slingbacks....with tiny front bow.


----------



## fieryfashionist

I'm back from Europe (jetlag is prob gonna kill me tomorrow at work!), and missed some fabulous goodies here! 

Thanks so much for the compliments (and sorry I'm so late on the thanks) *Cari*, *shopmagnet* and *ilovebrad*! 

*ct*, Carrie's Manolos, ahh, they are simply fabulous! 
*
peachbaby* - Such nice shoes!  I love the color of your Manolos!! 
*
oxhuer *- Awesome CDC!  Congrats on acquiring your first H piece! 
*
Born/Kat* - Phew, your Goyard collection is amazing!!!!   I was eying that same yellow beauty a while back... never did get it and your stunning modeling pics are making me think I was a dumbass not to!   Also, you make Zara look like a million bucks... love it all on you!  Ooooh, and the bangs look great on you, by the way!  Also, cute beige flats! 

*Marmotte* - Wow, a car AND a Chopard ring?!   Phew, I'm dying!  I LOVE, LOVE Chopard and that ring is just breathtaking!   WOW!  Huge congrats!!!

*arkouneo* - Such a pretty LV ring... well worth breaking a ban for!  Congrats!

*G&Smommy* - Oooooh, I looove the VW flats... so pretty!  I have them in the bronze!  The peep toe ones are fabulous too (mine are in the metallic silver)!  I'm glad to hear the UGG clogs are comfy... fleece lining sounds like heaven for the feet haha.   You should post your Miu Miu finds too!   Ohhh and I love the Aldo necklaces!  One of my favorite things to buy (and I have tons haha) is necklaces from cheaper stores to mix and layer together... they're a really fun and inexpensive way to add interest to an outfit. 

*G*, WOW, you got them, yay!!!  They look amazing on you!   Pink is my favorite color (pretty much every shade haha), and your Biancas are no exception... the color on them is amazing!!  They'll look awesome with the fuchsia Birkin you're getting!!
*
NYC* - Gorgeous BV!!
*
DollyAntics *- Wow, seems like it was meant to be with your Hysteria!!  Congrats on the amazing find!! 
*
amandacasey* - Fierce CLs!!
*
PenelopeB* - Very nice LV!!

*DeeDee*- Wow, you have such a sweet DH!  Your new bug is too cute!!
*
gaga_ser *- Two is better than one haha (and not just cuz I like that song :-p)... such nice bracelets! 
*
MichelleChanel *- They both sound great... you should post pics, if you want!


----------



## ohxuer

love the stacking bracelets... more to come?? 



gaga_ser said:


> Supposedly went to get the BV noon bracelet only but I ended up with 2.


----------



## gaga_ser

^ I hope so...


----------



## Bornsocialite26

*
Born/Kat* - Phew, your Goyard collection is amazing!!!!   I was eying that same yellow beauty a while back... never did get it and your stunning modeling pics are making me think I was a dumbass not to!   Also, you make Zara look like a million bucks... love it all on you!  Ooooh, and the bangs look great on you, by the way!  Also, cute beige flats! 

 *M!- oh you are too sweet! oh that yellow Goyard will def get lots of lovin and mileage from this mommy!
Oh speaking of Zara... these wedges are by far the comfiest and lowest I own so been rockin her for 3 days now w/ my jumpsuit uniforms and shorts...um... someone is to blame for the Zara wedges by the way...Purse-nality/C! you have something to do w/ this...
M! you gotta get a goyard I swear!





To all Ladies! fab buys well we all know there is joy in every purchase we make enjoy all your lovely purchases!
*


----------



## Cari284

*NYCavalier*, that is one absolutely stunning Bottega Veneta, I love it  So many congratulations to you!

*DollyAntics*, congratulations on your new red Gucci! 

*amandacasey*, those shoes are hot! Congratulations to you!

*Bornsocialite26*, oh both flats look super cute. I love a simple pair of beige ballet flats, so great for everyday use! Congrats! And your wedges are gorgeous, and I love when you find really comfy shoes!

*PenelopeB*, congratulations on your new Azur speedy!

*DeeDeeDelovely*, haha I love that car, they are just so damn cute! Congrats!

*G&Smommy*, those flats are absolutely stunning  I want a pair as well! Congratulations!

*gaga_ser*, congratulations on your bracelets! They are all gorgeous! I love that pink pop of color against all the neutrals 

*Panda*, thank you so much! Well actually I quit the job and started working for my mother instead. I saw your graduation pictures, you look adorable! And congratulations to you  We graduated the same year! Although very different schools


----------



## Cari284

Just got my Neverfull GM, one of the greatest everyday bags ever


----------



## amandacasey

*thank you fieryfashionist and cari284!!!!*

cari284- love the lv tote, my cousin just bought it too and its beautiful

gorgeous bottega bracecelts oxhuer!!!


----------



## pandalian

PANda_USC said:


> *chanellv*, hehehe, thank you!!
> 
> *pandalian*, which colors are you shooting for hun? I know you've recently gotten into H?



hee hee! i wanted to get a 35 etoupe but am now torn if i should get a gris instead. the other will be a bright color in 35 as well. maybe bougainvillea or fushia. if they have yours, i don't mind either. haha! all the colors are so pretty that it's hard to decide. so will just see what comes 1st.


----------



## ohxuer

hi *amandacasey*, i think you meant *gaga_ser*. the BV bracelets are hers. 



amandacasey said:


> gorgeous bottega bracecelts oxhuer!!!


----------



## Mr.Chanel

Me wearing Gianni Versace top


----------



## ct462

gaga, on this forum, one is never enough 
Cari, isn't the Neverfull so useful?  great choice!
Mr.Chanel, you look fab! love your H bracelet!


----------



## PANda_USC

*cari*, ahhh gorgeous! I bet it looks amazing on you my lovely boo!(wow, I just rhymed unintentionally)

*mrchanel*, vibrant top!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

pond23 said:


> ^ Congrats on the new bug *DeeDeeDelovely*! She's a beauty!


 


fieryfashionist said:


> *DeeDee*- Wow, you have such a sweet DH! Your new bug is too cute!!


 


Cari284 said:


> *DeeDeeDelovely*, haha I love that car, they are just so damn cute! Congrats!


 
Ty,dolls


----------



## allbrandspls

This thread is deadly....too many new proddies and all beautiful, congrats gals!


----------



## fieryfashionist

*Cari*, what a great bag for a wonderful girl ... congrats!! 
*
Mr. Chanel *- Such fun, vibrant colors... and I love your clic clac!


----------



## purse-nality

^hey *M*! fresh from a euro getaway... show your loot!


----------



## fieryfashionist

^Hi *C*!   Haha, I'm uploading some pics now!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Sooo... I went to Switzerland/Paris/London with family (just got back yesterday)... was there for 10 days!  I had a great time!  Unfortunately, this was NOT a shopping trip like some of you ladies have been lucky enough to have... wouldn't have wanted that though, because I had an amazing time seeing the sights, running around and stuffing my face full of food haha. :-p  I did manage to get in a lil bit of shopping though... nothing major, but all things that are very "me." 

I found the cutest jewelry store in Paris... everything was quite reasonably priced and the sale (30%! 50%! 70%!) was so exciting haha... I went back two days in a row!  I like that many of the materials used are "real"... freshwater pearls, mop, agate, rose quartz, etc... pretty cool! 

The top one is a pretty necklace (the others are bracelets)!





I really liked these fun bracelets... the brown ones are agate and the pale pink ones are rose quartz!  There's also a ring haha.





I love the laid back/pretty feel of the first necklace... and it has mop!  Something I could find at Anthro, only I found it in Paris, yay!  The second necklace is a fun Chanel-esque layered one (and I can possibly layer it with my Chanel strand(s) too!





Three more necklaces.  The bottom two have a pretty, vintage vibe... they look nice layered together too!  The top one is a pale pink long freshwater pearl strand!





The last of the loot from that boutique... two headbands!  The first one is so Chanel haha... a camellia, a pearl... I really love it!





The second one is SO comfy and very glam... I wore it today!









I also got Chanel sunnies but I'll post them elsewhere.


----------



## fieryfashionist

Went to Galleries Lafayette (had to go there!!) and found a cute, casual scarf (I really like the iridescent metallic thread)!





Of course, what's any shopping trip (for me anyway haha) without makeup?!  Got two fun colored YSL mascaras (teal and plum) and some makeup from Yves Rocher (a pink lipstick, purple mascara, gold shadow duo, and a face mask)!





Probably my most exciting purchase... and there's a story behind it!  I had absolutely no time to shop in London, but managed to go to Selfridges!  Anyway, I found the prettiest clutch that screamed "get me" but because I rarely use clutches (this will change asap!), I walked around for an hour thinking about it.  

Fast forward an hour later and I HAD to get it.  I went over to the section and an SA and I chatted for a bit... I had the clutch in my hand and set it down where it was for a minute while she checked (not one foot away) for a fresh clutch.  Literally ONE second later, I turn around and see that some woman freakin took the clutch and went to the register with it, trying to buy it.  Definitely shady $hit.  The other SA should have realized it was mine, but moreso than that, she should have realized it was the other SAs sale!  Who knows what the deal was, but anyway, the customer was so incredibly rude I almost laughed in her face... I dislike any kind of confrontation, so I just asked the SA to take me elsewhere to pay.  She was like you'd be surprised what goes down here... haha... cat fights in Selfridges I guess, hmm! :-p

Anyway, way too much drama, but the Anya Hindmarch clutch, in all of it's sparkling glory, was worth it!   I KNOW I'll get a ton of use out of this... it basically matches any solid color dress and would look totally fab with jeans, heels and a cute top.  The pics don't show how much it sparkles!! 














With the last purchase (well, the first haha, cuz I was in Switzerland first) I made... a cute purple (actually, it's almost exactly the shade of MACs cornflower pigment ) dress I found on sale in a small boutique!





I have some other stuff to post from before my trip, but I'll do that tomm or Friday!


----------



## ct462

Minal, I totally had a horrible experience at Selfridges too! Shady stuff went down at Chanel and the security guard let a whole group cut me after I stood in line for half an hour!! But enough of that, a big congrats on your clutch!  It is so sparkly and beautiful and great choice to pair it with that dress 

also, your accessories, ESP your headbands, are so you.   Welcome back!


----------



## fieryfashionist

^Ohhh no, really?   That's awful!   I dunno, I feel like unless you are carrying a croc Birkin with a headscarf and wearing a diamond watch, no one cares about you there haha.   It was like Dubai exploded all over Paris and London, phew!  I was treated nicely by a makeup SA there though... and the Anya Hindmarch SA (or general bag SA) was nice enough I guess.  

I almost died laughing though, because I was wearing a gold cuff with a smattering of clear crystals on it (a great street fair find and no more than $30 ) and an SA was like "I just love your gold and diamond cuff... diamonds look best with gold!!"  I guess that's cuz all they see there are people wearing that type of stuff haha... I just laughed and said thanks, I agree (cuz yeah, diamond and go'd DO look nice together... just wasn't the case on my wrist! ) because I didn't know what to say haha! 

Aww, thank you so much!


----------



## Cari284

*amandacasey, ct462, fieryfashionist,* thank you so much 

*PANda_USC*, haha  Thank you sweetie!

*Mr.Chanel*, you look great, gorgeous top.

*fieryfashionist*, oh my what gorgeous items! You always find the cutest things  Everything looks just lovely! And I love that AH clutch, it's absolutely stunning! Congratulations to you!


----------



## purse-nality

fieryfashionist said:


> Probably my most exciting purchase... and there's a story behind it!  I had absolutely no time to shop in London, but managed to go to Selfridges!  Anyway, I found the prettiest clutch that screamed "get me" but because I rarely use clutches (this will change asap!), I walked around for an hour thinking about it.
> 
> Fast forward an hour later and I HAD to get it.  I went over to the section and an SA and I chatted for a bit... I had the clutch in my hand and set it down where it was for a minute while she checked (not one foot away) for a fresh clutch.  Literally ONE second later, I turn around and see that some woman freakin took the clutch and went to the register with it, trying to buy it.  Definitely shady $hit.  The other SA should have realized it was mine, but moreso than that, she should have realized it was the other SAs sale!  Who knows what the deal was, but anyway, the customer was so incredibly rude I almost laughed in her face... I dislike any kind of confrontation, so I just asked the SA to take me elsewhere to pay.  She was like you'd be surprised what goes down here... haha... cat fights in Selfridges I guess, hmm! :-p
> 
> Anyway, way too much drama, but the Anya Hindmarch clutch, in all of it's sparkling glory, was worth it!   I KNOW I'll get a ton of use out of this... it basically matches any solid color dress and would look totally fab with jeans, heels and a cute top.  The pics don't show how much it sparkles!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the last purchase (well, the first haha, cuz I was in Switzerland first) I made... a cute purple (actually, it's almost exactly the shade of MACs cornflower pigment ) dress I found on sale in a small boutique!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have some other stuff to post from before my trip, but I'll do that tomm or Friday!




i can see why this purse almost launched a cat fight! LOL! so staaaahning!


----------



## gaga_ser

My first Juicy shoes

I just adore jellies.





Wedges


----------



## gaga_ser

Marc by Marc Jacob accessories


----------



## gaga_ser

M by MJ Bangles


----------



## PANda_USC

*fiery M*, oh my geebus that clutch is amazing and so you!! Glittery and gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## ceci

Welcome back *minal* Love all your special purchases & wow this clutch is stunning. It will be perfect with your CLs too! 



fieryfashionist said:


>


----------



## JeanGranger

so cute on your wrist



gaga_ser said:


> M by MJ Bangles


----------



## Cari284

*gaga_ser*, such cute shoes, and what gorgeous colors! And all the accessories looks great as well! Congrats!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Aww, you're so sweet *Cari*, thank you!  I'm already plotting when/where to wear my new clutch out! 

Hiya *C*!  Haha, I tell you, if that woman had been any *****ier, my claws would've come out... thank god I hate confrontation and was able to avoid anything even remotely messy!   The clutch is sooo worth it though haha. 

*gaga_ser *- Such cute shoes and accessories!   I ran through Bloomies yesterday and saw a bunch of MbyMJ stuff (your goodies included)... so whimsical! 

Hi *G*!  Aww, you're too sweet, thank you!   You know me and how much I love my glitter/sparkle! 

Hi *Ceci*!!  Aww, thank you!  I'm dying to wear it out... and at, oh, 1/139238th the price of a Chanel, I feel so virtuous for having bought it.


----------



## fieryfashionist

A few things I meant to post three weeks ago (before my trip)!

Valentino wedges... love the contrast trim, and the 60% off price even more!!









Bendels has this really cool new line (it'll be featured in a huge way this winter)... I met with the designer and he custom made three bracelets for me (took one link/stone out of the grey ones because my wrist is small... made me a pendant necklace and a leather tie bracelet - that one I plan to take to the bead shop and fix up)!  The crystal/magnetic one looks great layered with the other two! 





Vera Wang black Lavender label jeweled flats... so comfy!





I'd been stalking this Alice + Olivia dress on NM forever... it finally went on sale ($133!!!!), but my size was gone... one week later, just one size popped up and it was mine!  Score!!   It's so perfect for the summer!


----------



## gnourtmat

just got a new gucci tote!






more pics are in the reveal: http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci/back-from-the-gucci-outlet-reveal-612413.html

and a video reveal.. skip to 1:00... you dont have to listen to all the other nonsense that comes out of my mouth 


:greengrin:


----------



## ct462

gnourtmat, is your last name truong?  
Really cute Gucci bag, congrats!


----------



## gnourtmat

ct462 said:


> gnourtmat, is your last name truong?
> Really cute Gucci bag, congrats!



why yes it is!  and thank you!


----------



## allbrandspls

Fab buys gals.............


----------



## Bri 333

Love that Gucci bag!


----------



## sbelle

I just love this thread!  

Thanks everyone for taking the time to post your beautiful purchases!  I've got a few too but have trouble finding time when no one's around so I can take pictures.


----------



## Deborah1986

_*sbelle:* 

My new LV wallet





_


----------



## gnourtmat

Bri 333 said:


> Love that Gucci bag!



thank you!


----------



## gnourtmat

Deborah1986 said:


> _*sbelle:*
> 
> My new LV wallet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _



i love the vernis collection!


----------



## Deborah1986

gnourtmat said:


> i love the vernis collection!


 
_It's my first vernis piece  love it so more vernis follow this year _


----------



## Bornsocialite26

Some mod pics of my Antho shoes we used in the photo shoot


----------



## Bornsocialite26

and another mod shot of my fave gold driving shoes


----------



## allbrandspls

Great modelling pics Kat. Love the brogues.


----------



## allbrandspls

Deborah1986 said:


> _*sbelle:*
> 
> My new LV wallet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


congrats on your wallet...lovely colour.


----------



## Bornsocialite26

allbrandspls said:


> Great modelling pics Kat. Love the brogues.



allbrands!! thank youuuuuuu


----------



## Cath Fossati

You did pretty good on the shopping considering you had no time. Wow.



fieryfashionist said:


> Went to Galleries Lafayette (had to go there!!) and found a cute, casual scarf (I really like the iridescent metallic thread)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, what's any shopping trip (for me anyway haha) without makeup?!  Got two fun colored YSL mascaras (teal and plum) and some makeup from Yves Rocher (a pink lipstick, purple mascara, gold shadow duo, and a face mask)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably my most exciting purchase... and there's a story behind it!  I had absolutely no time to shop in London, but managed to go to Selfridges!  Anyway, I found the prettiest clutch that screamed "get me" but because I rarely use clutches (this will change asap!), I walked around for an hour thinking about it.
> 
> Fast forward an hour later and I HAD to get it.  I went over to the section and an SA and I chatted for a bit... I had the clutch in my hand and set it down where it was for a minute while she checked (not one foot away) for a fresh clutch.  Literally ONE second later, I turn around and see that some woman freakin took the clutch and went to the register with it, trying to buy it.  Definitely shady $hit.  The other SA should have realized it was mine, but moreso than that, she should have realized it was the other SAs sale!  Who knows what the deal was, but anyway, the customer was so incredibly rude I almost laughed in her face... I dislike any kind of confrontation, so I just asked the SA to take me elsewhere to pay.  She was like you'd be surprised what goes down here... haha... cat fights in Selfridges I guess, hmm! :-p
> 
> Anyway, way too much drama, but the Anya Hindmarch clutch, in all of it's sparkling glory, was worth it!   I KNOW I'll get a ton of use out of this... it basically matches any solid color dress and would look totally fab with jeans, heels and a cute top.  The pics don't show how much it sparkles!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With the last purchase (well, the first haha, cuz I was in Switzerland first) I made... a cute purple (actually, it's almost exactly the shade of MACs cornflower pigment ) dress I found on sale in a small boutique!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have some other stuff to post from before my trip, but I'll do that tomm or Friday!


----------



## ohxuer

*latest loot* 






*side view*





*together with 'elder sis'*


----------



## NYCavalier

*Bornsocialite26* You look amazing in those ads!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! How can I buy those gold driving shoes if I live in the US???? I NEED THEM!!!!!


----------



## PANda_USC

*deborah*, gorgeous color!

*born*, great modeling shots!

*oxhuer*, O, love your H bracelets!!!

Just got my Christian Louboutin studded very prives. Now available at Saks!


----------



## Deborah1986

_*Panda: *Thank you !! :kiss:
Love your CL heels 
i want a pair too maybe in october i am so bannend now   _


----------



## LVOEnyc

fieryfashionist said:


> A few things I meant to post three weeks ago (before my trip)!
> 
> Valentino wedges... love the contrast trim, and the 60% off price even more!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bendels has this really cool new line (it'll be featured in a huge way this winter)... I met with the designer and he custom made three bracelets for me (took one link/stone out of the grey ones because my wrist is small... made me a pendant necklace and a leather tie bracelet - that one I plan to take to the bead shop and fix up)!  The crystal/magnetic one looks great layered with the other two!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vera Wang black Lavender label jeweled flats... so comfy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd been stalking this Alice + Olivia dress on NM forever... it finally went on sale ($133!!!!), but my size was gone... one week later, just one size popped up and it was mine!  Score!!   It's so perfect for the summer!





Lovin those Valentino wedges!!


----------



## eggpudding

ohxuer said:


> *latest loot*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *side view*





PANda_USC said:


> *deborah*, gorgeous color!
> 
> *born*, great modeling shots!
> 
> *oxhuer*, O, love your H bracelets!!!
> 
> Just got my Christian Louboutin studded very prives. Now available at Saks!



Stunning ladies! I want both of these so bad!


----------



## Bornsocialite26

NYCavalier said:


> *Bornsocialite26* You look amazing in those ads!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! How can I buy those gold driving shoes if I live in the US???? I NEED THEM!!!!!



oh here it is
http://anthologyshoes.com/wordpress/?page_id=766
I think here is where you can exactly order


----------



## gaga_ser

Congrats Babe!

The ombre Kelly dog is TDF!!!! Can't wait for mine!  



ohxuer said:


> *latest loot*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *side view*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *together with 'elder sis'*


----------



## gaga_ser

BOLD and BEAUTIFUL!

What else can I say???

and drool over it!  



PANda_USC said:


> Just got my Christian Louboutin studded very prives. Now available at Saks!


----------



## allbrandspls

ohxuer said:


> *latest loot*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *side view*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *together with 'elder sis'*


congrats on your H cuff, lovely.



PANda_USC said:


> *deborah*, gorgeous color!
> 
> *born*, great modeling shots!
> 
> *oxhuer*, O, love your H bracelets!!!
> 
> Just got my Christian Louboutin studded very prives. Now available at Saks!


You have the most beautiful shoes and bags gal...can i live in your closet. Amazing taste in everything.


----------



## PANda_USC

*deborah*, thank you! I hope you get a pair of CLs once you're off your ban, hehe

*eggpudding*, Saks has a ton of the studded vps!

*gagaser*, thank you!! And meow! I wish you the best of luck on your (h)unt!

*allbrandspls*, you're too kind sweety! And you're welcome to visit my closet anytime, ^_^


----------



## ohxuer

thanks *PANda_USC, eggpudding, gaga_ser & allbrandspls *


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

PANda_USC said:


> *deborah*, gorgeous color!
> 
> *born*, great modeling shots!
> 
> *oxhuer*, O, love your H bracelets!!!
> 
> Just got my Christian Louboutin studded very prives. Now available at Saks!



Panda, Love your new shoes!!


----------



## Bri 333

More pics more pics more pics, lol.


----------



## fieryfashionist

Found these Lanvins at 60% off... such a fun color and great with charcoal grey, camel, white, cream, navy, etc... the photo doesn't depict the color accurately (looks more "true" yellow than it is)... it's like a greenish yellow... very fun! 





Missoni white/grey/black (and shimmery!) scarf! 





Vera Wang Lavender label black jeweled flats!


----------



## fieryfashionist

*gnourtmat *- Such a cute Gucci tote!!!  Congrats!! 

*Deborah1986* - Such a nice LV wallet... I love vernis! 

*Kat*, what fabulous modeling pics!  I bet the shoes are flying out of the store thanks to you! 

*Cath Fossati* - Haha, thank you!   I couldn't leave Europe empty handed, so I had to try! 

*oxhuer *- Great cuff... I bet you'll get a ton of use out of it!  

*G*, ahh, I LOVE them!!   I wanted them when they first came out, but thought it would be a tad redundant cuz of my Mad Mary's!  If they're still around when I can swing them at the end of the month, I may need them!  As usual, they look perfect on you! 

*LVOE* - Thanks so much!!


----------



## gaga_ser

^ Love your purchases especially those Lanvin ballerinas! Congrats!


----------



## fieryfashionist

^Thank you!   I wore them this weekend... still need to break them in a bit! 

I forgot to post my Mac Dare to Wear haul from this past weekend... such fun colors that only Mac can do!!


----------



## kobe939

Love everything on here, especially the Lanvins at 60%!!!

You always find great deals and gorgeous items, congrats, fieryfashionist! 

BTW, have you bought any Balenciaga bags lately?



fieryfashionist said:


> Found these Lanvins at 60% off... such a fun color and great with charcoal grey, camel, white, cream, navy, etc... the photo doesn't depict the color accurately (looks more "true" yellow than it is)... it's like a greenish yellow... very fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missoni white/grey/black (and shimmery!) scarf!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vera Wang Lavender label black jeweled flats!


----------



## purse-nality

^yellow Lanvins are so cute and fun! luv the Vera Wangs too! so jealous of u.s deals! 

btw, *M*, are Mac eyeshadows long-lasting when applied? i read chanel is, but don't want to spend that much on makeup that i can only wear occasionally. thinkin about bobbi brown too... anyway, i've oily skin :shame:, i find many brands tend to crease on my lids after a while.


----------



## pond23

Woo hoo! I was waiting to see pics of your MAC Dare to Wear haul *Minal*! You didn't disappoint! But only 2 of the glosses? LOL!  I bought Dare to Dare, Gimme That! and Ban This!, and am thinking of getting Bold & Brash.

I LOVE your Missoni scarf! The color combination is perfect! I need to look for this ...


----------



## fieryfashionist

Hi!   Aww, thanks so much!   I haven't, no... I just got a new Chanel and another Chanel item (will need to do a thread when I get a chance), so I'm a lil tapped out haha.    I've been saying I "need" an Anthra GSH for literally a few years haha... I better make good on my word and get on it soon!  

I just saw in another thread that you scored the rare 228 grey anni reissue... congrats again, how fabulous!!! 



kobe939 said:


> Love everything on here, especially the Lanvins at 60%!!!
> 
> You always find great deals and gorgeous items, congrats, fieryfashionist!
> 
> BTW, have you bought any Balenciaga bags lately?


----------



## fieryfashionist

Aww, thanks so much, *C*!  They're super fun and bright... haha.   Might be overkill in a heel, but just perfect in a flat! 

I may be biased, in that I think I own the entire MAC store haha , but I really do think the pigmentation is bar none.  I have slightly oily lids, but you'd never know it from how well my shadows wear.  That being said, I ALWAYS apply a primer (I like the Urban Decay primer potion, but you can buy products from brands like Too Faced, Benefit, etc. that serve the same purpose) underneath.  Even in the hottest, most humid weather, I've never (and I mean never!) had a problem.  I attribute it to both the quality of the shadows I use as well as the primer potion. 

I own stuff from Chanel and Bobbi Brown... great lines!   Relatively speaking, I just buy waaay more MAC stuff though haha (mainly the LE stuff, although I still own a ton of other brands)... basically, makeup is a huge passion of mine. 




purse-nality said:


> ^yellow Lanvins are so cute and fun! luv the Vera Wangs too! so jealous of u.s deals!
> 
> btw, *M*, are Mac eyeshadows long-lasting when applied? i read chanel is, but don't want to spend that much on makeup that i can only wear occasionally. thinkin about bobbi brown too... anyway, i've oily skin :shame:, i find many brands tend to crease on my lids after a while.


----------



## fieryfashionist

Hi *Steph*!!   Haha, you know me too well.   I know... I may need to get one more!!   So Bad (which I purchased) is the hot corally pink color I especially loooove... my kind of color!   I think I may need to pick up at least one other... Gimme That might be calling my name after all!   Ohhhh, Bold & Brash looks good too... hmm!   You should get it!

Aww, thank you!   It just may be my favorite... I actually bought it thinking about the Chanel bag I had to have haha  (arrived today!!)... I think they'll look great together!   I bought mine from Chuckies (a small specialty shoe/accessories boutique in the city), but I'm sure it'll be available in many places.  Let me know if you need any info (whatever is on the tag, for instance). 




pond23 said:


> Woo hoo! I was waiting to see pics of your MAC Dare to Wear haul *Minal*! You didn't disappoint! But only 2 of the glosses? LOL!  I bought Dare to Dare, Gimme That! and Ban This!, and am thinking of getting Bold & Brash.
> 
> I LOVE your Missoni scarf! The color combination is perfect! I need to look for this ...


----------



## purse-nality

^grrrreat thanks! i'm usually too lazy to put on primer! have been "mineralized' too... i guess now, will have to make use of that Shu primer that's been collecting dust in my dresser. seriously forgot i have it! ... *rushes to MAC counter!*


----------



## Bevyofpurses

Minal! U are the queen of shopping! I love the choices and u seem to find good bargains from hot designers, fantastic!


----------



## Bevyofpurses

I'd been reading too many blogs and got infected with all these gladiator shoes. I found a couple from sigerson morrison and bought the heels and the flats version( latter didn't arrive yet)









Kelsi dagger from endless.com (not on sale at nordies)





Sam edelman otk boots from nordies anniversary sale, Aldo and dolce vita..Im waiting for 1 more sigerson and 1 Mia glads, then I'll take a group pic


----------



## kobe939

fieryfashionist said:


> Hi!   Aww, thanks so much!   I haven't, no... I just got a new Chanel and another Chanel item (will need to do a thread when I get a chance), so I'm a lil tapped out haha.    I've been saying I "need" an Anthra GSH for literally a few years haha... I better make good on my word and get on it soon!
> 
> I just saw in another thread that you scored the rare 228 grey anni reissue... congrats again, how fabulous!!!



Thanks Minal! I hope I will love the grey reissue!

Have you been reading the Bal section lately? If you want a true grey anthra, get your hands on a F/W Anthra. That's what everyone has been saying! Good luck! You can't go wrong with an anthra. My first Bal is 08 Anthra and I love it to pieces! One bag I would not sell. It's a GSH city, love the color and size!


----------



## kobe939

congrats Bevy, we need some mod pics!



Bevyofpurses said:


> I'd been reading too many blogs and got infected with all these gladiator shoes. I found a couple from sigerson morrison and bought the heels and the flats version( latter didn't arrive yet)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kelsi dagger from endless.com (not on sale at nordies)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sam edelman otk boots from nordies anniversary sale, Aldo and dolce vita..Im waiting for 1 more sigerson and 1 Mia glads, then I'll take a group pic


----------



## Bevyofpurses

kobe939 said:


> congrats Bevy, we need some mod pics!



I only have 1 in my phone right now. Will add more tomorrow





I don't think I will ever wear these boots lol


----------



## kobe939

why not, Bevy??? I think they look good on you. Thanks for sharing the pic! Looking forward to see more!! 



Bevyofpurses said:


> I only have 1 in my phone right now. Will add more tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I will ever wear these boots lol


----------



## purse-nality

Bevyofpurses said:


> I only have 1 in my phone right now. Will add more tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think I will ever wear these boots lol



WHOA! mighty fierce!  

careful not to get tan lines!  just kidding!


----------



## joope

my Louis Vuitton, alma bb in rouge fauviste......


----------



## allbrandspls

Bevyofpurses said:


> I'd been reading too many blogs and got infected with all these gladiator shoes. I found a couple from sigerson morrison and bought the heels and the flats version( latter didn't arrive yet)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kelsi dagger from endless.com (not on sale at nordies)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sam edelman otk boots from nordies anniversary sale, Aldo and dolce vita..Im waiting for 1 more sigerson and 1 Mia glads, then I'll take a group pic



Wow love the gladiator heels....they are all so nice. Congrats!


----------



## allbrandspls

joope said:


> my Louis Vuitton, alma bb in rouge fauviste......


love the colour!!!!! Congrats!


----------



## pond23

fieryfashionist said:


> Hi *Steph*!!
> 
> Aww, thank you!  It just may be my favorite... I actually bought it thinking about the Chanel bag I had to have haha  (arrived today!!)... I think they'll look great together! I bought mine from Chuckies (a small specialty shoe/accessories boutique in the city), but I'm sure it'll be available in many places. Let me know if you need any info (whatever is on the tag, for instance).


 
^ Hi Minal!  Definitely get Gimme That! if you can. It is such a great hot pink gloss. I love it! I wore Dare to Dare today, and I just fell in love. The gel-like consistency of these new glosses is really special and makes you look va-va-voom pouty. 

I looked for your new Missoni scarf today at Nordies, but none of them looked as nice as yours. If it isn't too difficult, could you please give me the tag info? Thank you so much!  I've wanted a Missoni scarf for the longest time, and the one you bought looks perfect!


----------



## Bevyofpurses

thanks kobe, purse and all brands

and look at this bb alma, i love the color! the bb's are sold out in the states, yes?
congrats!


----------



## Bevyofpurses

joope said:


> my Louis Vuitton, alma bb in rouge fauviste......


 

what a pretty color!


----------



## Bevyofpurses

Sigerson Morrison gladiator flats and Mia wedge


----------



## Bri 333

Woo Hoo, nice!!!


----------



## pandalian

congrats to all!

my aug contribution, a large bottega veneta in ink color. 





ink against my med pleated baltic





thanks for letting me share!


----------



## allbrandspls

congrats on your BVs....pretty!


----------



## katebags

http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=6664&pictureid=62964 *Hermes*leopard flats in suede


----------



## Deborah1986

pandalian said:


> congrats to all!
> 
> my aug contribution, a large bottega veneta in ink color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ink against my med pleated baltic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for letting me share!


 
_Love it congrats_


----------



## fieryfashionist

At another consignment shop, I found this fun, printed Walter dress I'd been eying last year at full price... well, it was dirt cheap AND in my size!





Two pairs of my favorite skinnies... COH Avedon Slicks... the lighter blue pair I got on sale, the grey ones weren't.





Blue:





Grey:





4 double dazzle lipsticks (omg, I LOVE, LOVE these!) from Bendels!





A headband/some clips from BG/Bendels





\

A super glitzy (and Chanel-eqsue!) headband from F21


----------



## fieryfashionist

You're welcome!   I have a feeling you will adore it! 

Hmm, no, but I did try on the GSH Anthra City yesterday... ahh!   I will definitely get it in the near future... the SA said they'll be getting lots of them in!  It's the perfect grey!  I've seen others (maybe '07?) where the color was more complex and chameleon like, which is also beautiful, but a true grey will be more versatile for me. 



kobe939 said:


> Thanks Minal! I hope I will love the grey reissue!
> 
> Have you been reading the Bal section lately? If you want a true grey anthra, get your hands on a F/W Anthra. That's what everyone has been saying! Good luck! You can't go wrong with an anthra. My first Bal is 08 Anthra and I love it to pieces! One bag I would not sell. It's a GSH city, love the color and size!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Aww, thanks so much, *bevy*!  Your new gladiators look HOT on you!! 

*joope*, that Alma is fabulous... what a knockout color! 

*pandalian* - What a beautiful BV!   Both of your bags are gorgeous!


----------



## Pursepushin

/\ great haul, Minal!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Hi Steph!!   I will... I think I need it!  Haha, va-va-voom pouty for sure!   I already have really full lips, so hopefully glosses don't look silly on me, but I'm a total gloss girl (on top of lipstick)... won't be giving up my beloved glosses anytime soon! 

I bought four of the double dazzle lipsticks the other day (don't get me started on how Nordies LOST my pre-order from a long time ago, ugh, wth)... anyway, I love them!!  I know they aren't for everyone, but the metallic sheen is amazing to me haha (and verrrry va-va-voomy haha). 

Aww, you couldn't find it?  That sucks.   Hmm, this is weird, but I just noticed that my scarf doesn't have a tag on it... ahh.  I can give you the store number though (212-593-9898)... maybe that will help?  I just remember them having one scarf in this colorway, but I'm sure they got another one in (and when I was in there, they had no other similar scarves)!  I hope you can find it!  If I find out any other useful info, I'll PM you asap! 






pond23 said:


> ^ Hi Minal!  Definitely get Gimme That! if you can. It is such a great hot pink gloss. I love it! I wore Dare to Dare today, and I just fell in love. The gel-like consistency of these new glosses is really special and makes you look va-va-voom pouty.
> 
> I looked for your new Missoni scarf today at Nordies, but none of them looked as nice as yours. If it isn't too difficult, could you please give me the tag info? Thank you so much!  I've wanted a Missoni scarf for the longest time, and the one you bought looks perfect!


----------



## allbrandspls

Minal!!!!!!!!!!!!Shopping queen love the new proddies...always looking fab. Congrats on your haul. I was so close coming to the US this week...but plans fell a part....would have had a great shopping partner.
Finally got a pair of Tribtoo..in grey flannel.


----------



## fieryfashionist

^Hi W!!   Aww, thank you!   Ohhhhhh, really?   You have to tell me the next time you do come... that would be so much fun!   I'm leaving this Wed. for a destination wedding (my best friend's), so I won't be around either.   Anyway, enough of that... your new Tribtoos are gorgoeus!!!   Aren't they comfy (and in this heel height, even moreso)?!   Perfect fall/winter shoe!  Congrats!


----------



## babyontheway

WOO HOO- they are fabulous!!!!! I love the grey flannel on you- congrats.  I am sure there will be more in the future for you and hopefully a pair or two for me



allbrandspls said:


> Minal!!!!!!!!!!!!Shopping queen love the new proddies...always looking fab. Congrats on your haul. I was so close coming to the US this week...but plans fell a part....would have had a great shopping partner.
> Finally got a pair of Tribtoo..in grey flannel.


----------



## purse-nality

omg, Win, i'm super jealooooz!!! :greengrin: they look so fab on you! congrats! 

did you get the 38? did Val ship those int'l?


----------



## pond23

^ Thank you for the phone number of the store where you found that fabulous Missoni scarf *Minal*!  I am going to check a few more stores in my area, and then I am going to give them a call if I don't find it. I'm still mad at Nordies too for 'losing' my MAC To The Beach pre-order with the Marine Life powder. I think the other SAs took my items and sold it to their own customers. I haven't gone back to that particular MAC counter since then as my mini-protest.


----------



## Deborah1986

fieryfashionist said:


> http://i161.photobucket.com/albums/t208/fieryfashionista/ef6e5b64.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A headband/some clips from BG/Bendels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> \
> 
> A super glitzy (and Chanel-eqsue!) headband from F21


 
_Amazing buys ! congrats_


----------



## allbrandspls

fieryfashionist said:


> ^Hi W!!   Aww, thank you!   Ohhhhhh, really?   You have to tell me the next time you do come... that would be so much fun!   I'm leaving this Wed. for a destination wedding (my best friend's), so I won't be around either.   Anyway, enough of that... your new Tribtoos are gorgoeus!!! Aren't they comfy (and in this heel height, even moreso)?! Perfect fall/winter shoe!  Congrats!


thanks Minal, for sure i let you know next time i'm in town..Can't believe how comfy they are.....love them. Using right now for winter.



babyontheway said:


> WOO HOO- they are fabulous!!!!! I love the grey flannel on you- congrats.  I am sure there will be more in the future for you and hopefully a pair or two for me


Yes, finally they are here.....LOL yeah i can't wait to see a pair from you baby. Seriously they are comfy. 



purse-nality said:


> omg, Win, i'm super jealooooz!!!  they look so fab on you! congrats!
> 
> did you get the 38? did Val ship those int'l?


 hey C, no another tpfer got the 38's, they were slightly big on me. I  put a party feet slip in and they were perfect. I definitely could had  gone a size 38 like what Mia said. Val ship to my friends place.


----------



## newchanelchic

lovely purchases guys. Congrats, Im so jealous now! Especially luv the alma bb. The rouge colour is TDF!


----------



## LVOEnyc

*Minal* meeee too! I'm coming in October to NYC, over what WOULD'VE been my best friend's wedding weekend! I've been trying for years to get her up to NYC on my trips, and she's finally decided on her own she is going to splurge and go to be away for that weekend. \

PS - always love seeing your shopping finds! You always get the cutest hair accessories too!


----------



## purseprincess32

Awesome purchases everyone!


----------



## katebags

http://forum.purseblog.com/picture.php?albumid=3952&pictureid=63210


----------



## gnourtmat

new flats


----------



## Deborah1986

_*gnourtmat:* Lovely flats !!!!!_


----------



## gnourtmat

Deborah1986 said:


> _*gnourtmat:* Lovely flats !!!!!_



thank you!


----------



## monap_1981

So cute, congrats!





gnourtmat said:


> new flats


----------



## Bri 333

Keep those pics coming ladies!


----------



## thavasa

Want to share my joys with you ladies here...My anniversary gift... Thanks to my DH for making my dream come true!

Hermes 35 Orange Birkin Togo GHW










My modeling picture, didn't really carry it out that day (I carried my beige clair m/l flap instead.)


----------



## sbelle

^lovely!


----------



## sbelle

*gnourtmat*--love your shoes!


----------



## ladydeluxe

Downtown with my new Murier baby PT in GSH


----------



## joope

my LV idylle speedy.....in encre......


----------



## Bornsocialite26

thavasa said:


> Want to share my joys with you ladies here...My anniversary gift... Thanks to my DH for making my dream come true!
> 
> Hermes 35 Orange Birkin Togo GHW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My modeling picture, didn't really carry it out that day (I carried my beige clair m/l flap instead.)


WOW and more WOW! my HG! I open PF and this greets me good morning!!
Hi orange birkin!! hi!!!
Congrats babe!!!
I want to feel how you feel w/ it also! shuxxxx SOON!
and lastly..WOW..


----------



## Bornsocialite26

A pretty bow necklace from UK wheeee but I think they have it here in Manila as well


----------



## miacillan

Lovely purchases everyone!!  Keep them coming!  (Haha, with the Chanel price hike, maybe there will be more postings here instead....LOL!)

I've been bad...  Another addiction of mine...YSL shoes! LOL!

*YSL Tribtoo 80 Pump
Leather: Kid Scamosciato
Color: Notte
Style No: 209947 C2000 4100*


----------



## miacillan

*YSL Tribtoo 80 Pump
Leather: Nappa Degrade' Petalo
Color: Scarlat Sfuma.Prugna
Style No: 209947 BEZ00 6179*






Can you see the degrade effect from Dark Purple/plum to berry to  burgundy??  So hard to describe the color but it is sooooo pretty IRL!


----------



## miacillan

*YSL New Tribute 105 Pump
Leather: Vitello Vernice Soft
Color: Prune
Style No: 247914 B8100 5052*
















This color is so hard to capture...it's in between dark plum and brown.   But more brown I think.  This close-up picture is more true to the real  color...





_Note: For Tribtoo 80s pump, there is also this same PRUNE color with the same *color number "5052"*, but the leather is nappa/kid.  The patent version and the nappa/kid version colors look the same._






A comparison picture between the *Prugna degrade* color and the *Prune Patent* color...





A comparison picture between my *Tribute Patent Bourgogne* and also this new *patent Prune* color....


----------



## miacillan

Now, my latest family picture of YSL Tribtoo/Tribute pumps......hope you like them!  Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## purse-nality

^I DIE!!!


----------



## monap_1981

Miacillan, gorgeous collection!  Congrats!


----------



## pond23

^ Wow! What an amazing shoe haul *Mia*! I wish I could walk in thin high heels. Unless the heels are semi-chunky platforms, I am a walking disaster.


----------



## Pursepushin

Mia, you remind me of me: you get on a kick and TOTALLY GO THERE! Nice haul, girlie!





miacillan said:


> Now, my latest family picture of YSL Tribtoo/Tribute pumps......hope you like them! Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## gnourtmat

monap_1981 said:


> So cute, congrats!





sbelle said:


> *gnourtmat*--love your shoes!



thank you ladies!


----------



## gnourtmat

miacillan said:


>



omg these are to die for!


----------



## Bevyofpurses

wowza! love everything mia!



miacillan said:


> Now, my latest family picture of YSL Tribtoo/Tribute pumps......hope you like them! Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## saks4me

Mama Mia!!! Gorgeous heels! I've been itching to buy my first pair as well! Love the taupe pair! Are they super comfy?


----------



## sbelle

Hermes Double Sens - gold and orange

It's reversible!


----------



## sbelle

Forgot about this one!



YSL large Chyc


----------



## monap_1981

Congrats on your anniversary and your Birkin! 




thavasa said:


> Want to share my joys with you ladies here...My anniversary gift... Thanks to my DH for making my dream come true!
> 
> Hermes 35 Orange Birkin Togo GHW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My modeling picture, didn't really carry it out that day (I carried my beige clair m/l flap instead.)


----------



## purseinsanity

I've been out of the loop for awhile now, but here are my new goodies!!

Hermes white enamel clic clac w/phw:


----------



## purseinsanity

And this!  

Hermes Rouge Garance 35cm Togo Birkin w/GHW!!!!


----------



## saks4me

purseinsanity, what a way to return! Gorgeous!


----------



## pilatesworks

Beautiful purchases everyone! 

Here is my latest, Alexander Wang Luggage Rocco :


----------



## sbelle

purseinsanity said:


> And this!
> 
> Hermes Rouge Garance 35cm Togo Birkin w/GHW!!!!



*purseinsanity*-- absolutely gorgeous!  I'd like to come live in your closet for a few weeks .


----------



## sbelle

pilatesworks said:


> Beautiful purchases everyone!
> 
> Here is my latest, Alexander Wang Luggage Rocco :



I have been so tempted to get this bag!  Looks great on you!


----------



## pilatesworks

Thanks so much sbelle! Go for it, it is such a cool bag, IMHO !


----------



## pilatesworks

A couple of Balenciaga accessories: 

Anthra GSH Triple Tour: 







Floral Scarf :


----------



## allbrandspls

sbelle said:


> Hermes Double Sens - gold and orange
> 
> It's reversible!





sbelle said:


> Forgot about this one!
> 
> 
> 
> YSL large Chyc


congrats on your two bags, lovely.



purseinsanity said:


> I've been out of the loop for awhile now, but here are my new goodies!!
> 
> Hermes white enamel clic clac w/phw:





purseinsanity said:


> And this!
> 
> Hermes Rouge Garance 35cm Togo Birkin w/GHW!!!!


You've been Hermatised.......wonderful colour and stunning. Congrats!!!


----------



## allbrandspls

pilatesworks said:


> A couple of Balenciaga accessories:
> 
> Anthra GSH Triple Tour:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Floral Scarf :


Congrats Leslie on your purchases. Lovely bracelet.


----------



## monap_1981

Congrats!  Love the bag, and it looks great on you! 




pilatesworks said:


> Beautiful purchases everyone!
> 
> Here is my latest, Alexander Wang Luggage Rocco :


----------



## pandalian

Just want to share my 2nd H joy, an orange kelly 35 in phw in clemence leather, together with an etoupe phw cdc.  :bliss:











thanks for letting me share.


----------



## gaga_ser

I would have wanted a CDC in this combi but the Kelly dog works just fine.


----------



## gaga_ser

Scored another CDC as well.


----------



## valnsw

*gaga* Love that Kelly dog! You're making me lem for one...


----------



## gaga_ser

The KD is less bulky and should fit you better.  Go for one.  You will love it.



valnsw said:


> *gaga* Love that Kelly dog! You're making me lem for one...


----------



## gaga_ser

Love your loots on H as well, *L*!  Congrats!



pandalian said:


> Just want to share my 2nd H joy, an orange kelly 35 in phw in clemence leather, together with an etoupe phw cdc. :bliss:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for letting me share.


----------



## pandalian

*gaga_ser, * congrats! nice cdc and kd!

seems like i accidentally deleted my pix on my kelly. hee hee!


----------



## bulletproofsoul

Oh dear, look who showed up at my door...

Not sure whether she works for me, but I'm enjoying staring at her!


----------



## Bri 333

GOREGOUS!!! Congrats on both of these lovelies 




pandalian said:


> *gaga_ser, *congrats! nice cdc and kd!
> 
> seems like i accidentally deleted my pix on my kelly. hee hee!


----------



## Bri 333

Congrats G  It is TDF!!! Is the lock in the shape of a bear?





bulletproofsoul said:


> Oh dear, look who showed up at my door...
> 
> Not sure whether she works for me, but I'm enjoying staring at her!


----------



## Bornsocialite26

wow!! the cds's are creeping up on me! hoping to post some pics soon when my purchase from alexander wang and balenciaga arrives
Cheers to all the fab items here!!


----------



## gaga_ser

Congrats!

It will definitely work for you.  This is a fab bag!



bulletproofsoul said:


> Oh dear, look who showed up at my door...
> 
> Not sure whether she works for me, but I'm enjoying staring at her!


----------



## pandalian

bulletproofsoul said:


> Oh dear, look who showed up at my door...
> 
> Not sure whether she works for me, but I'm enjoying staring at her!



congrats! it's divine!


----------



## pandalian

Bri 333 said:


> GOREGOUS!!! Congrats on both of these lovelies



thank you!


----------



## sunbeamy

Gorgeous!!!!  We are cdc twins Congrats babe!!



gaga_ser said:


> Scored another CDC as well.


----------



## sunbeamy

Congrats pandalian!! She is TDF!!!



pandalian said:


> *gaga_ser, *congrats! nice cdc and kd!
> 
> seems like i accidentally deleted my pix on my kelly. hee hee!


----------



## pandalian

sunbeamy said:


> Congrats pandalian!! She is TDF!!!



thank you! feel so lucky to have gotten one.


----------



## ceya

sunbeamy said:


> Congrats pandalian!! She is TDF!!!


very nice!

How heavy is it?
I don't like big bag neither heavy ones.

Thanks


----------



## ohxuer

*pandalian:* OMG!!! the orange Kelly is TDF!!!! congrats! 

*gaga_ser:* the white & ghw K dog is a perfect combi! and now i need a red CDC too! 

*bulletproofsoul:* congrats... im also staring at her!


----------



## pandalian

ceya said:


> very nice!
> 
> How heavy is it?
> I don't like big bag neither heavy ones.
> 
> Thanks



thank you!  i am not sure how heavy the bag is but imo, as compared to my balenciaga city giant, it feels much lighter and is less heavy to my birkin 35 in the same leather (clemence). if you don't like big bags, maybe you can consider the smaller sizes in 32 or 28.


----------



## pandalian

*ohxuer* thank you!


----------



## ceya

pandalian said:


> thank you!  i am not sure how heavy the bag is but imo, as compared to my balenciaga city giant, it feels much lighter and is less heavy to my birkin 35 in the same leather (clemence). if you don't like big bags, maybe you can consider the smaller sizes in 32 or 28.


Now...you are started me for Hermes? 

28 is about same size of Chanel 226?

Thanks


----------



## pandalian

ceya said:


> Now...you are started me for Hermes?
> 
> 28 is about same size of Chanel 226?
> 
> Thanks



hee hee! 28 and 32 not much of a difference but i guess you can compare it to a 226 in terms of size. i never thought that i would be crazy over H and would only own one. but ever since i got my 1st, the leather and quality of the brand really draw me further in, especially after chanel's price hike. Though H costs more, with one in my hand, it really makes me feel it's worth to pay for their workmanship.


----------



## purseinsanity

*gaga*, they're gorgeous!


----------



## purseinsanity

*pandalian*, the Kelly and CDC are TDF!  Congrats!


----------



## purseinsanity

saks4me said:


> purseinsanity, what a way to return! Gorgeous!


   Thanks *saks*!


----------



## purseinsanity

sbelle said:


> *purseinsanity*-- absolutely gorgeous! I'd like to come live in your closet for a few weeks .


 Thanks hon!    Any time!


----------



## purseinsanity

*pilates*, your AW is stunning!


----------



## purseinsanity

Much to my DH's horror, I have fixated on jewelry as of late!  Here's some of my new goodies:

Platinum and diamond bangles:


----------



## purseinsanity

Diamond and Platinum anniversary band:


----------



## purseinsanity

Diamond In/Out hoops:


----------



## purseinsanity

Diamond cocktail ring:


----------



## purseinsanity

Gold and Rose Gold stack rings w/diamonds, rhodolites, aquamarines:


----------



## CoffeePrincess

purseinsanity, all those pieces are so gorgeous! where did you get the stack rings?? i love them!


----------



## purseinsanity

^Thanks *CoffeePrincess*!  I got the stack rings in L.A. last weekend.


----------



## Bri 333

That is so funny. I have been waaaay into jewelry since January this year. What are the specs on this ring? It is gorgeous!!!





purseinsanity said:


> Diamond and Platinum anniversary band:


----------



## Bri 333

I die. Specs please 




purseinsanity said:


> Diamond cocktail ring:


----------



## purseinsanity

Bri 333 said:


> That is so funny. I have been waaaay into jewelry since January this year. What are the specs on this ring? It is gorgeous!!!


 

It's 5.5 cttw, E, VS1  

Size 5 1/2.  Normally, I'm a 5 or 5 1/4, but the band's wider than it appears when I'm putting it on.


----------



## purseinsanity

Bri 333 said:


> I die. Specs please


 3 cttw, E, VS2, size 5 3/4.  (I had to size way up because it's such a wide band!)


----------



## kobe939

many congrats, pandalian, love both of them!!! GORGEOUS!!! 



pandalian said:


> *gaga_ser, *congrats! nice cdc and kd!
> 
> seems like i accidentally deleted my pix on my kelly. hee hee!


----------



## kobe939

*purseinsanity*, they are all gorgeous!!! Love them all!!! 

many congrats! love your bangles especially



purseinsanity said:


> Much to my DH's horror, I have fixated on jewelry as of late! Here's some of my new goodies:
> 
> Platinum and diamond bangles:


 


purseinsanity said:


> Diamond and Platinum anniversary band:


 


purseinsanity said:


> Diamond In/Out hoops:


 


purseinsanity said:


> Diamond cocktail ring:


 


purseinsanity said:


> Gold and Rose Gold stack rings w/diamonds, rhodolites, aquamarines:


----------



## allbrandspls

wow purseinsanity...bling me out.......so much bling bling. Congrat!


----------



## sbelle

*purseinsanity*--gorgeous pieces!   So, so beautiful!  

I have really been into jewelry this year too!  Necklaces are my current weakness!


----------



## Mimster

Wow *purseinsanity*!  So much bling bling!  


THEY made me do it!  With the recent price increase, I was so disappointed that I didn`t received the call from the SA.  So here`s my latest acquisition from *H*:  BBK 28






However, I still have plenty of love for CC so dh got me this to compensate.


----------



## Cari284

*Congratulations to all of you, your purchases are gorgeous* 


*purseinsanity*, you almost made me fall off my chair!  Those diamonds are breathtaking! So many congratulations to you


----------



## loveluv

I just got a Neo Blythe and a Balenciaga City in Sorbet.


----------



## loveluv

And allow me to share my love for sweet and unique accessories:

1) My charm bracelet
2) My Dior necklace
3) My Furla scarf


----------



## pandalian

purseinsanity said:


> *pandalian*, the Kelly and CDC are TDF! Congrats!


 
*purseinsanity,* thank you! 

i love all your bling bling jewelleries! they are gorgeous and your dh is definitely a very sweet darling! congrats!


----------



## Bornsocialite26

Hi ladies, just sharing a comfy pair that really makes me happy from pedro's piper in tobacco
sad part is that they make me 6feet tall.. very, very, comfy!


----------



## fieryfashionist

*gnourtmat* - Such cute flats!

*thavasa *- WOW, what a knockout Birkin... your DH is so sweet!  Happy Anniversary!! 

*Mia*, what fab additions!!  I have been eying the prune/brown patent Tribtoos... LOVE 'em!  You have an amazing collection! 

*Born/Kat* - Love that adorable necklace!  Wow, look at you with those long legs... hot shoes!

*ladydeluxe *- What a pretty combo for your PT!

*purse* - You're back!!!  I have the same clic clac (my only one)... such a pretty combo!  That Birkin is a beauty, too!  Ahh, and all of the bling... it's blindingly beautiful!! 

*Leslie*, love that AW bag!  Super cute Bal accessories, too!

*pandalian *- Love the orange Kelly and the etoupe CDC! 

*gaga_ser *- Love the color on that CDC... and the Kelly dog is fab! 

*Gina*, OMG, what a beauty!!!!!   We almost have the same bag (mine's chocolate)!  I hope she works for you (because really, what doesn't?!)... haha. 

*Mimster* - Beautiful Kelly and cute sunnies! 

*loveluv* - Such a pretty city and such unique, cute accessories!


----------



## fieryfashionist

I have a ton of new clothing to post, but don't feel good and am not near my clothing haha.  Here are some new things though! 

Kate Spade "Putting on the Ritz" earrings (so sparkly)!





Kate Spade "Crystal Constellation" necklace!





A necklace I ordered from an awesome line from Bendels!





An Anthro necklace!





A dress from an amazing boutique!





Will try to post more this weekend!


----------



## gnourtmat

purseinsanity said:


> Gold and Rose Gold stack rings w/diamonds, rhodolites, aquamarines:



wow these rings are so gorgeous and unique! love them!


----------



## gaga_ser

Beautiful purchases everyone!  Love all the blings and accesories, the clothes and the bags!

Keep them coming in!


----------



## ririan

havent bought anything PINK for a long long time ....


----------



## loveluv

Love everyone elses' non-Chanel purchases!! Ririan, is yours a City in Sorbet too? If so, we are bag twins!


----------



## gaga_ser

My latest H loot.


----------



## Bri 333

^Nice!!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

gaga_ser said:


> My latest H loot.


----------



## purseinsanity

ririan said:


> havent bought anything PINK for a long long time ....



I love, love, love this color!!!  Congrats!


----------



## purseinsanity

*fiery*, hope you're feeling better!  Your purchases, as usual, are amazing!


----------



## purseinsanity

kobe939 said:


> *purseinsanity*, they are all gorgeous!!! Love them all!!!
> 
> many congrats! love your bangles especially



  Many thanks *kobe*!


----------



## purseinsanity

allbrandspls said:


> wow purseinsanity...bling me out.......so much bling bling. Congrat!



:kiss:  Thank you sweetie!


----------



## purseinsanity

sbelle said:


> *purseinsanity*--gorgeous pieces!   So, so beautiful!
> 
> I have really been into jewelry this year too!  Necklaces are my current weakness!



Oooooh!!    Show us some!


----------



## purseinsanity

Mimster said:


> Wow *purseinsanity*!  So much bling bling!
> 
> 
> THEY made me do it!  With the recent price increase, I was so disappointed that I didn`t received the call from the SA.  So here`s my latest acquisition from *H*:  BBK 28
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> However, I still have plenty of love for CC so dh got me this to compensate.



  Mimster!!!  Welcome to the H side!!  BBK!  Absolutely classic!!  And those sunnies are TDF!  Congrats!


----------



## pilatesworks

Congrats to everyone on their latest purchases! 

I just got this LV Gris Marine Leopard stole, I am sad it is still over 100 here every day,  as I can't wait to wear this one!


----------



## sbelle

^I love, love, love your new scarf!!


----------



## pilatesworks

Thanks sbelle! This one is my new fav....


----------



## tonkamama

2010 black RGGH City & moutarde RH City





2010 Anthra GSH P/T





Louis Vuitton Leopard Print Scarf Stole


----------



## NYCavalier

New-to-me Balenciaga 2005 Holiday Silver Metallic PHW City!!!!






With her sister.. 2005 Holiday Pink Metallic PHW City!


----------



## pandalian

*everyone,* congrats on all the lovely loots!


----------



## cparroyo777

My latest purchase in Paris..


----------



## vanessag

love this!!




gaga_ser said:


> My latest H loot.


----------



## vanessag

Love ur new Goyard, lovely color




cparroyo777 said:


> My latest purchase in Paris..


----------



## gaga_ser

Love these metallic Bal! You are definitely one metallic lady! LOL!



NYCavalier said:


> New-to-me Balenciaga 2005 Holiday Silver Metallic PHW City!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With her sister.. 2005 Holiday Pink Metallic PHW City!


----------



## gaga_ser

Congrats to all others with all your great loots!


----------



## purseinsanity

cparroyo777 said:


> My latest purchase in Paris..



Love it!  Congrats!


----------



## purseinsanity

All these B-bags are gorgeous!  Congrats all!

*pilates*, that LV stole is next for me!  I love the colorway, don't you?


----------



## pilatesworks

^^^^Thanks Purseinsanity!
This is one I knew I would have regretted had I not gotten it, the colors goe so well with everything in my closet. You will love it! 

Beautiful purchases everyone, Congrats!


----------



## cparroyo777

*Vanessag & purseinsanity*, Thanks so much ladies!


----------



## sunbeamy

Congrats to all! Beautiful purchases everyone!!





Red & Ombre lizard CDC





Farandole


----------



## pandalian

sunbeamy said:


> Congrats to all! Beautiful purchases everyone!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Red & Ombre lizard CDC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Farandole



wow! congrats! gorgeous cdc and i love how you wear your farandole.


----------



## pandalian

cparroyo777 said:


> My latest purchase in Paris..



congrats! this bag is so useful. seems like it's getting very popular. nice color!!


----------



## cparroyo777

pandalian said:


> congrats! this bag is so useful. seems like it's getting very popular. nice color!!




I bet it is! This is actually my new everyday bag.  Thanks so much!


----------



## valnsw

*sunbeamy* Congrats on your purchases! They are gorgeous


----------



## sbelle

cparroyo777 said:


> My latest purchase in Paris..



Love your Goyard!  A dear sweet tpfer got me a pm this summer when she was in Paris.  Such a great bag--congratulations!


----------



## cparroyo777

sbelle said:


> Love your Goyard!  A dear sweet tpfer got me a pm this summer when she was in Paris.  *Such a great bag*--congratulations!




I so agree! Thank you so much! I'm happy that I got it, though most of the people where I'm based at don't have any idea about goyard, and they say that it's too simple for the price and they haven't heard nor seen it. I still sooo love it! It only means that it gives goyard owners some exclusivity, and I know better anyway, and not affected of whatever they're saying..


----------



## purseinsanity

*sunbeamy*, love that red lizard CDC!  Are they making those now?


----------



## gaga_ser

*Sunbeamy*, love your loots! You make me want them too. Love the luzzies!


----------



## Bri 333

Sunbeamy: Love the H bracelets!!! Which bags will you use with them


----------



## sunbeamy

*pandalian, valnsw* : Thanks you babes!!

*purseinsanity*, Thank you dear~ hmm...I'm not too sure whether they still making them. I really hope they do! It's my "must" item.

*gaga_ser*, Thank you!! I'm drooling over your Medor Clutch!! Congrats! The color is so fabulous! Love it!

*Bri 333* : Thank you!! It goes well with most of the bags!


----------



## Winiebean

I just found a $900 Black Burberry raincoat marked down to $439 and then an additional 40% off of that at the outlets near my house...I am thrilled!! feeling a little guilty as I have spent alot lately and now today I am officially a broke graduate student lol but they've been good finds hehe..it has been a long day, will try post pics later or tomorrow if anyone wants info on the store feel free to pm me they had like 4 left gorgeous black trench with the signature collar underneath...


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Love love love!!!! Congrats NYCav!!!!



NYCavalier said:


> New-to-me Balenciaga 2005 Holiday Silver Metallic PHW City!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With her sister.. 2005 Holiday Pink Metallic PHW City!


----------



## Bornsocialite26

my li'l contribution for the month, Alexander Wang diego and my Fave Zara booties


----------



## Cari284

Absolutely gorgeous purchases everyone


----------



## gaga_ser

Great purchases!

Love those boots!



Bornsocialite26 said:


> my li'l contribution for the month, Alexander Wang diego and my Fave Zara booties


----------



## Bevyofpurses

love the boots born and omg the diego, love the studs and spike at the bottom!


----------



## sbelle

*bornsocialite* -- love your bag!!


----------



## Bornsocialite26

*Gaga, bevy,sbelle*- THANK YOU LADIES!!! those booties are getting much love and mileage! they are very very comfy.. oh the diego id real heavy hehe! didnt expect it to be as heavy as balenciaga's


----------



## purseinsanity

*Bornsocialite*, your bag is TDF!


----------



## shammieq

Together with my very first Chanel, I have also indulged myself with the following...... 





my very first pair of Ferragamo shoes....


----------



## gaga_ser

Saw them in our local Zara store today.  Didn't get to try cos DH is with me.  He will say "NO" to even try them on!  Will try to sneak out someday to try them on.

Love them on you!



Bornsocialite26 said:


> *Gaga, bevy,sbelle*- THANK YOU LADIES!!! those booties are getting much love and mileage! they are very very comfy.. oh the diego id real heavy hehe! didnt expect it to be as heavy as balenciaga's


----------



## gaga_ser

Love this shade of blue!  Congrats!



shammieq said:


> Together with my very first Chanel, I have also indulged myself with the following......
> 
> View attachment 1195699
> View attachment 1195698
> 
> 
> my very first pair of Ferragamo shoes....


----------



## sbelle

*shammieq* - love your new shoes!!


----------



## purseinsanity

*shammieq*, I love your shoes!


----------



## Bornsocialite26

purseinsanity said:


> *Bornsocialite*, your bag is TDF!



hi purse!!
Thank you, still investing love on her hehe, she's one of a kind and very diff from the rest of my bag, We went to H yesterday and I think Im all set for a Lindy... 3 months wait but Im yet to confirm is Im going for blue the malt or orange... sigh...


----------



## kobe939

These are all the lovely goodies from my DH from Hermes Munich....


----------



## JeanGranger

Congrats Kobe. Very sweet of your husband...
How much can you fit in this nice wallet? Can I see some pic of the inside??   



kobe939 said:


> These are all the lovely goodies from my DH from Hermes Munich....


----------



## kobe939

Thanks *Mai1981*, I love the wallet. It's funny that when my husband asked if I wanted a large or small wallet, I said small but didn't expect it to be this small. It's really a card holder. Here is a pic of the inside:


----------



## purseinsanity

^lovely H items, *kobe*!


----------



## JeanGranger

thank u very much Kobe. yes, it's seem small for a wallet great look and great color though


----------



## vanessag

Kat love your Diego bag =) , those Zara booties are so chic!!





Bornsocialite26 said:


> my li'l contribution for the month, Alexander Wang diego and my Fave Zara booties


----------



## Bornsocialite26

vanessag said:


> Kat love your Diego bag =) , those Zara booties are so chic!!



awwww thanks!! they are very comfy!


----------



## purseinsanity

Louis Vuitton Stephen Sprouse Shawl in Marine Gris:


----------



## pond23

^ LOVE the LV shawl!


----------



## gaga_ser

Ahhhhhhhhhhh... *kobe939*, what a great DH you have.  Lovely gifts!

Love the shawl, *purseinsanity*!


----------



## monap_1981

Beautiful purchases, everyone!


----------



## scholastican

Burberry Brit packable trench coat in mauve. retail U$D 695, reduced to USD 495, purchased with further markdown and a total of U$D 249 from Nordstrom Rack!

Tory Burch walnut brown gladiator flat sandals with gold rivets. retail U$D 190, purchased for $108.


----------



## sbelle

purseinsanity said:


> Louis Vuitton Stephen Sprouse Shawl in Marine Gris:



*purseinsanity*--- I love, love, love this shawl!  Beautiful!!


----------



## sbelle

kobe939 said:


> These are all the lovely goodies from my DH from Hermes Munich....



What a sweet, sweet DH!


----------



## ShopLikeUMeanIt

kobe939 said:


> These are all the lovely goodies from my DH from Hermes Munich....



Beautiful H Bracelet!! I need to get one!


----------



## gaga_ser

What a great buy!

Congrats!

I love Burberrys jackets!



scholastican said:


> Burberry Brit packable trench coat in mauve. retail U$D 695, reduced to USD 495, purchased with further markdown and a total of U$D 249 from Nordstrom Rack!
> 
> Tory Burch walnut brown gladiator flat sandals with gold rivets. retail U$D 190, purchased for $108.


----------



## purseinsanity

pond23 said:


> ^ LOVE the LV shawl!



Thank you my dear!


----------



## purseinsanity

gaga_ser said:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhh... *kobe939*, what a great DH you have.  Lovely gifts!
> 
> Love the shawl, *purseinsanity*!



  Thanks *gaga*!


----------



## purseinsanity

scholastican said:


> Burberry Brit packable trench coat in mauve. retail U$D 695, reduced to USD 495, purchased with further markdown and a total of U$D 249 from Nordstrom Rack!
> 
> Tory Burch walnut brown gladiator flat sandals with gold rivets. retail U$D 190, purchased for $108.



Ooooh, love everything!


----------



## purseinsanity

sbelle said:


> *purseinsanity*--- I love, love, love this shawl!  Beautiful!!



Thanks sweetie!


----------



## gaga_ser

My loots

Twillies for my birkin






Etoupe Kelly Dog PHW






Etoupe CDC PHW






My Etoupe bracelets family


----------



## purseinsanity

^What a gorgeous family!!


----------



## gaga_ser

Thanks!



purseinsanity said:


> ^What a gorgeous family!!


----------



## valnsw

*gaga* What lovely loots u have there! Argghh u are not making this easier for me. So tempted on the KD.


----------



## catsinthebag

Purseinsanity, I love your LV shawl ... the colors are gorgeous!


----------



## scholastican

gaga_ser said:


> What a great buy!
> 
> Congrats!
> 
> I love Burberrys jackets!





purseinsanity said:


> Ooooh, love everything!



Thank you


----------



## purseinsanity

catsinthebag said:


> Purseinsanity, I love your LV shawl ... the colors are gorgeous!



Thank you!


----------



## Cari284

Gorgeous purchases everyone  Congratulations to you all!


----------



## Bri 333

Keep those pics coming ladies!!! GORGEOUS purchases this month.


----------



## sbelle

I really got these a few months ago, but only now finally have the weather to wear them.  Very comfy!


----------



## pilatesworks

Hermes Farandole 120!


----------



## *ilovebrad*

very nice!




pilatesworks said:


> Hermes Farandole 120!


----------



## pilatesworks

Thanks so much, ilovebrad!


----------



## purseinsanity

love the farandole *L*!


----------



## purseinsanity

sbelle said:


> I really got these a few months ago, but only now finally have the weather to wear them.  Very comfy!



Love these!  Plus they look comfy too!


----------



## pilatesworks

Thanks purse!


----------



## gaga_ser

*pilatesworks*, congrats!  You wear her so well!

*sbelle*, congrats!  They look stunning!


----------



## pilatesworks

Thanks gaga_ser!

And I just wanted to say CONGRATS to everyone on their gorgeous purchases !


----------



## pandalian

since i got on the orange train, i am hooked to all their things. just bought twilly, cashmere shawl and a cdc to my H collection.

my twillies









tohu bohu cashmere shawl





cdc in rubis phw





my cdc collection




etoupe phw, ombre lizard phw, rubis phw, black ghw


thanks for letting me share.


----------



## eggpudding

*pandalian*!! I DIE at all your beautiful H goodies!


----------



## Bevyofpurses

Beyond major!!! Ooohhh look at that orange Kelly! 




pandalian said:


> since i got on the orange train, i am hooked to all their things. just bought twilly, cashmere shawl and a cdc to my H collection.
> 
> my twillies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tohu bohu cashmere shawl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cdc in rubis phw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my cdc collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> etoupe phw, ombre lizard phw, rubis phw, black ghw
> 
> 
> thanks for letting me share.


----------



## pandalian

*Bevyofpurses* hee hee! thanks! i love my orange kelly too. 

*eggpudding*


----------



## valnsw

*L* Congrats on scoring your goodies 

Love the CDCs! This is not helping me in resisting temptation. *whoops*


----------



## pandalian

thanks alot! i am quite done with the cdcs as i have collected the basic colors i want. anyway, forum is full of temptations with all the lovely loots. i try to stay focus. hee hee!



valnsw said:


> *L* Congrats on scoring your goodies
> 
> Love the CDCs! This is not helping me in resisting temptation. *whoops*


----------



## gaga_ser

congrats!  You had a great trip this time round too!  Love the lizzy!!!!



pandalian said:


> since i got on the orange train, i am hooked to all their things. just bought twilly, cashmere shawl and a cdc to my H collection.
> 
> my twillies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tohu bohu cashmere shawl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cdc in rubis phw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my cdc collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> etoupe phw, ombre lizard phw, rubis phw, black ghw
> 
> 
> thanks for letting me share.


----------



## pandalian

gaga_ser said:


> congrats!  You had a great trip this time round too!  Love the lizzy!!!!



thanks babe! actually bought the stuffs from sg hermes.


----------



## gaga_ser

you got the lizzy from sg too?



pandalian said:


> thanks babe! actually bought the stuffs from sg hermes.


----------



## Bornsocialite26

Ive ordered a chloe marcie in nut no idea how the color looks irl..


----------



## pandalian

gaga_ser said:


> you got the lizzy from sg too?



that was bought from my may paris holiday.


----------



## fieryfashionist

These are the only things I managed to take pics of (some of is it old... haha).

Sephora haul (I love Ole Henriksen stuff) and clearly, had to get a lil makeup! 





ATL (Ann Taylor Loft) jeweled cuff!





This super high waisted, fun pink skirt (on sale) I bought from a boutique (also bought the grey satin bow belt)!  I have a lot of styling ideas for it, but no time to take pics of it! 









Some cute, high waisted belts from a boutique!





A lilac silk (can't tell with the awful pic quality) dress (on sale) and the navy roses belt from above (both from a boutique)!





I'll try to post more stuff tomorrow (well, later on today)!


----------



## fieryfashionist

*kobe*, what fabulous H items!!   You trained your DH well, haha! 

*Purse/P*, I looove that LV sprouse scarf!!! 

*schol*, what a fabulous find!!   The TB sandals are super cute, too!

*g**aga*, you are the H accessories !  Everything is beautiful! 

*sbelle*, nice loafers!

*L*, your farandole looks fab on you (but what doesn't)?! 

*pandalian *- Wow, another H accessories !  Such lovely items, it's hard to say which is the nicest!


----------



## pandalian

*fieryfashionist* you always have great taste in your accessories and i love that fun skirt. you look great in all.


----------



## LittleMsPerfect

pandalian said:


> since i got on the orange train, i am hooked to all their things. just bought twilly, cashmere shawl and a cdc to my H collection.
> 
> my twillies
> thanks for letting me share.



Pandalian, that twilly wrapped around your kelly is aaaaaamazing!


----------



## pandalian

LittleMsPerfect said:


> Pandalian, that twilly wrapped around your kelly is aaaaaamazing!



thank you! i had a hard time looking for a twilly to match my orange kelly and i am glad i found one nice one.


----------



## gaga_ser

Thanks *fiery*!  Love your sense of style as always!


----------



## babyontheway

Fiery- you could make a trash bag work!  You have flawless style!!!


----------



## babyontheway

I just received 2 pairs of shoes... I was so excited when I was actually able to find a pair of lower tribtoos in my size (and on sale $399!)  and fell in love with the flannel simples


----------



## allbrandspls

Minal, girlfriend you buy so many nice accessories and clothing. Take me shopping hun.


----------



## allbrandspls

babyontheway said:


> I just received 2 pairs of shoes... I was so excited when I was actually able to find a pair of lower tribtoos in my size (and on sale $399!) and fell in love with the flannel simples


 Arrghhh K, you got those tribtoo on sale.......what a great buy!!!! So your Dh let you buy them...lol. Can't pass up a great colour and shoe. Love the flannel simples.....they are beautiful. Congrats hun.
Did you see any tributes on sale....


----------



## gaga_ser

I want them too!!! Where did you get them from???



babyontheway said:


> I just received 2 pairs of shoes... I was so excited when I was actually able to find a pair of lower tribtoos in my size (and on sale $399!) and fell in love with the flannel simples


----------



## purseinsanity

*pandalian*, love your H goodies!!


----------



## purseinsanity

fieryfashionist said:


> *Purse/P*, I looove that LV sprouse scarf!!!




Thanks sweetie!!  

I love all your new things!  You must be so much fun to shop with!


----------



## purseinsanity

babyontheway said:


> I just received 2 pairs of shoes... I was so excited when I was actually able to find a pair of lower tribtoos in my size (and on sale $399!)  and fell in love with the flannel simples



  I've been eyeing those flannel simples!  Are they as comfy as they look?


----------



## pandalian

purseinsanity said:


> *pandalian*, love your H goodies!!


----------



## JeanGranger

Gucci blue leather thongs with goldHW 
Dior Sunglasses


----------



## purseinsanity

^Beautiful!!


----------



## purseinsanity

My new Louboutins!!  

Black Studded Pigalle Flats (I have a thing for studs LOL!):






and

Nude Patent Very Prive Peeptoe Pumps (I've wanted these FOREVER and just kept missing them in my size!)


----------



## purseinsanity

And my jewelry obsession continues, albeit a lot more affordably this time!  






CC Skye Spike Bracelet and House of Harlow Horseshoe bracelet, both gold plated:






Gold Plated "Bone" bracelet and double tanner bar bracelet:


----------



## purseinsanity

And finally:
















It's a Michael Kors Rose Gold Plated Chronograph oversized watch for women.  I always wanted a chunky watch but I don't know if I'll keep this.  I actually have pretty small wrists...not sure if this looks okay or totally overpowers my hand.  It feels really heavy!


----------



## Pursepushin

Is this the 38 or 42 mm? It's big; if it's the 42mm, maybe try the 38mm.




purseinsanity said:


> And finally:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a Michael Kors Rose Gold Plated Chronograph oversized watch for women. I always wanted a chunky watch but I don't know if I'll keep this. I actually have pretty small wrists...not sure if this looks okay or totally overpowers my hand. It feels really heavy!


----------



## purseinsanity

^Hmmm...not sure.  Got it from NAP.  They say width is "2 inches".


----------



## Pursepushin

I saw it on Bloomingdale's site and they state comes in 42mm and 38mm. Two inches = 50mm, so that's not right. It might be 42mm. If you think it's too big on your wrist, try the smaller size IF NAP carries it. Obviously you'll have it resized to fit your wrist if you choose to keep it. Only you can say if you like the look on you. I like it, but that's me. If you're a tiny person, it might seem out of place on you and then you'll feel self-conscious wearing it and won't wear it, kwim? So try to figure that part out.




purseinsanity said:


> ^Hmmm...not sure. Got it from NAP. They say width is "2 inches".


----------



## pandalian

Mai1981 said:


> Gucci blue leather thongs with goldHW
> Dior Sunglasses



congrats! love the shape of the sunnies.


----------



## pandalian

*purseinsanity* congrats on all your loots! especially love the studded cl flats! wanted to get that after seeing panda usc's studded heels but it din look quite good on me. did you get that spike bracelet to match with it?


----------



## purseinsanity

pandalian said:


> *purseinsanity* congrats on all your loots! especially love the studded cl flats! wanted to get that after seeing panda usc's studded heels but it din look quite good on me. did you get that spike bracelet to match with it?



Thanks *Pandalian*!  I have the studded VPs and the black suede Candy flats w/studs AND the patent red Candy flats w/studs!  I'm a little nutso for the studs!    The bracelet matches the gold studs on the red Candy flats!


----------



## allbrandspls

Nothing exciting...just went a bit berserk on nail polish. China glaze nail polish, cuticle oil and shiner.


----------



## purseinsanity

^Such lovely colors for fall!


----------



## allbrandspls

purseinsanity said:


> My new Louboutins!!
> 
> Black Studded Pigalle Flats (I have a thing for studs LOL!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> Nude Patent Very Prive Peeptoe Pumps (I've wanted these FOREVER and just kept missing them in my size!)



Love the shoes purseinsanity great taste in shoes and lovely jewellery.

I've just come out of winter  and into spring now...lol.


----------



## purseinsanity

^Thanks sweetie!


----------



## pandalian

purseinsanity said:


> Thanks *Pandalian*!  I have the studded VPs and the black suede Candy flats w/studs AND the patent red Candy flats w/studs!  I'm a little nutso for the studs!    The bracelet matches the gold studs on the red Candy flats!



wow! great collection! i always joke with my friends if the cl studded flats fit me, it will be a good protection gear for me against any bad ppl. hee hee!


----------



## Bornsocialite26

purseinsanity said:


> My new Louboutins!!
> 
> Black Studded Pigalle Flats (I have a thing for studs LOL!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> Nude Patent Very Prive Peeptoe Pumps (I've wanted these FOREVER and just kept missing them in my size!)



oh mannnnnnnn! those spikes! colapse......cant wait to get mine! I aso have this thing for studs and spikes...by the way thank you for liking my AW diego! been getting lots of mileage from him!


----------



## purseinsanity

pandalian said:


> wow! great collection! i always joke with my friends if the cl studded flats fit me, it will be a good protection gear for me against any bad ppl. hee hee!



  I always tell me DS when I wear them that he'd better behave or I'll literally kick his butt!


----------



## purseinsanity

Bornsocialite26 said:


> oh mannnnnnnn! those spikes! colapse......cant wait to get mine! I aso have this thing for studs and spikes...by the way thank you for liking my AW diego! been getting lots of mileage from him!



Thanks hon!


----------



## purseinsanity

My new CL Pigalle flats w/studs!  I loved the black so much that I had to get the red too!


----------



## pandalian

*purseinsanity,* wow! another pair of studded shoes! very nice and the red is simply nice!


----------



## purseinsanity

Thanks *pandalian*!  I tend to get the same things in different colors when I find something I love!


----------



## gaga_ser

Congrats!  The red is as divine!



purseinsanity said:


> My new CL Pigalle flats w/studs! I loved the black so much that I had to get the red too!


----------



## fieryfashionist

*pandalian*, *gaga_ser*, *baby*,* W* and *purse/P* - You ladies are all so sweet... you always make my day!  

*baby* - I LOVE those Tribtoos!!   I have them in the higher heel height (105s... sadly, they were not on sale)!  Those flannel simples are fab, too!  Such a great fall shoe!!! 

*Mai1981 *- Great Gucci thongs and Dior sunnies! 

*Purse/P* - Your CLs are all TDF (I so want to see a collection pic)!!   The studded pigalles are very rocker chic... love 'em!  The "affordable" jewelry is super cute too and as for the watch, I think it has a cool look... I know what you mean though, because I have a very small wrist too! 

*W*, what awesome nail polish colors... I love all of the brands you bought!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

I have a pretty new laptop on the way to me (yay), but managed to take a few pics of some new goodies)! 

Kate Spade Lady Marmalade mushroom ring:





Kenneth Jay Lane gold/pearl/crystal necklace (sale find):





Bendels (Auden) midnight navy sparkly Agate bracelet (LOVE)!





Bendels hair clip:





Some glittery, cheap Nine West peep-toes in anthracite and black (perfect for going out when I don't want to ruin my nice shoes)!





NL World Tour beaded silk top in cream (sale find)!





Love Missoni and found this scarf and cap on sale (online sales rock)!


----------



## pond23

^ Great Missoni sale finds Minal!  I cannot wait for the weather to become cooler in LA (it was 116 degrees yesterday!) so that I can wear the shimmery grey and black Missoni scarf that we both bought from Chuckies.


----------



## Pursepushin

ITA, I feel so gypped when it comes to fall and winter fashions here in So. Cal. It's never really cold enough to wear coats, boots, scarves, etc. Just rarely.




pond23 said:


> ^ Great Missoni sale finds Minal!  I cannot wait for the weather to become cooler in LA (it was 116 degrees yesterday!) so that I can wear the shimmery grey and black Missoni scarf that we both bought from Chuckies.


----------



## *ilovebrad*

lovely haul!




fieryfashionist said:


> I have a pretty new laptop on the way to me (yay), but managed to take a few pics of some new goodies)!
> 
> Kate Spade Lady Marmalade mushroom ring:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kenneth Jay Lane gold/pearl/crystal necklace (sale find):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bendels (Auden) midnight navy sparkly Agate bracelet (LOVE)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bendels hair clip:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some glittery, cheap Nine West peep-toes in anthracite and black (perfect for going out when I don't want to ruin my nice shoes)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NL World Tour beaded silk top in cream (sale find)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love Missoni and found this scarf and cap on sale (online sales rock)!


----------



## allbrandspls

Minal i love the missoni and the ninewest glittery heels...i need a pair.


----------



## Indiarobyn

Here we have a few from my non Chanel collection.  
Longhamp
Mini Louis 
Guess
Gucci
Versace


----------



## PriscillaW

As a new Chanel lover, I decided to go for some Finsk shoes instead of something Chanel believe it or not! Shame on me, but check these out!


----------



## pond23

^ Those are wild! Love them!


----------



## PriscillaW

pond23 said:


> ^ Those are wild! Love them!



Thank you  The designer won the Manolo Blahnik award 2 times also  Ofcourse ALL of their shoes aren't gravity- defying  They have alot of more wearable stuff while being interesting.


----------



## sbelle

oh my goodness-- I can barely walk in a pair of regular  heels--I know I would kill myself in those!  They are incredible!!


----------



## PriscillaW

thank you sbelle  It just takes practice sometimes. I have to practice these


----------



## pandalian

really need to control myself... but simply can't resist. presenting my new gold shoulder kelly in ghw, brides de gala cashmere shawl and new twilly. 











thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Pursepushin

Wow! Knock my eye out!! Fabulous, Pandalian


----------



## sbelle

pandalian-- love your shoulder kelly--it is gorgeous!


----------



## pandalian

*Pursepushin, sbelle, * thank you!  thanks for sharing my joy!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Holy Cow Pandalian! The color of your bag is TDF! Love it!


----------



## gnourtmat

Simple CLs


----------



## eggpudding

^


----------



## Swe3tGirl

My Alexander McQueen leather skull demanta clutch; McQ leopard print exposed zipper jacket and Barbara Bui platform sandal-pumps =)


----------



## Israeli_Flava

^Niiiiiiiiice!


----------



## gaga_ser

Lovely purchases everyone!  That McQ clutch is TDF!!! :drool


----------



## purseinsanity

LOOOOOOVE that clutch!


----------



## Swe3tGirl

*Israeli_flava*: hehe, I am so proud to own some fashion history =D 

Thank you *gaga_ser* and *purseinsanity*, that clutch was extremely difficult to track down; even the department store Holt Renfrew didn't even order it in at all. Luckily I found a boutique that had recently got McQueen stuff in!


----------



## lovehermes

pandalian said:


> really need to control myself... but simply can't resist. presenting my new gold shoulder kelly in ghw, brides de gala cashmere shawl and new twilly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for letting me share.


Wow!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Hi Steph!   Thank you!!   I know, phew... 116 sounds brutal!   I actually wore mine out today with my Vince black leather jacket... it was 60 and windy, so perfect scarf/light jacket weather!  I hope it cools down over there soon so you can wear "our" scarf!! 




pond23 said:


> ^ Great Missoni sale finds Minal!  I cannot wait for the weather to become cooler in LA (it was 116 degrees yesterday!) so that I can wear the shimmery grey and black Missoni scarf that we both bought from Chuckies.


----------



## fieryfashionist

Thank you, *ilovebrad*! 

Hi *W*!!  Thanks so much!   Yes, yes, you totally do... glittery heels rock!! 

*Indiarobyn* - What a great haul of fab bags!

*PriscillaW* - Phew, those are awesome! 

*pandalian *- What amazing purchases... the Kelly is a beauty! 

*gnourtmat *- Love the CLs... beautiful color! 

*Swe3tGirl *- Very cool purchases... that clutch is especially fab!!


----------



## scholastican

purseinsanity said:


> My new Louboutins!!
> 
> Nude Patent Very Prive Peeptoe Pumps (I've wanted these FOREVER and just kept missing them in my size!)



Oh! These I love...this should give us gals mile long legs! Congratulations!


----------



## Swe3tGirl

*fieryfashionist* Thank you! =)


----------



## purseinsanity

scholastican said:


> Oh! These I love...this should give us gals mile long legs! Congratulations!



Thanks *scholastican*!  I'm hoping that's the case!    At 5'4", I need all the help I can get!


----------



## purseinsanity

gnourtmat said:


> Simple CLs


----------



## purseinsanity

gaga_ser said:


> Congrats!  The red is as divine!



  Thank you!  I wish I had your red python to wear with them!


----------



## purseinsanity

fieryfashionist said:


> *pandalian*, *gaga_ser*, *baby*,* W* and *purse/P* - You ladies are all so sweet... you always make my day!
> 
> 
> *Purse/P* - Your CLs are all TDF (I so want to see a collection pic)!!   The studded pigalles are very rocker chic... love 'em!  The "affordable" jewelry is super cute too and as for the watch, I think it has a cool look... I know what you mean though, because I have a very small wrist too!



Thank you sweetie!  

I've said it before and I'll say it again:  I would love to go shopping with you!  You have the best taste and you seem to find the best deals!  Congrats!!


----------



## purseinsanity

*Indiarobyn*, love all your new bags!

*pandalian*, your new shoulder Kelly is TDF!!

*Priscilla*, those shoes are gravity defying!  HTH do you walk in those?!!?  Like *sbelle*, I can barely walk in regular heels, heck, I trip in flats, so I don't know how you do it!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Have some more pics! 

Banana grey sequin flats (SO comfy and were on sale) and black suede peep toe wedges!





LV inclusion bangle in Fauviste!  My collection is basically complete, yay!  Will post an updated family pic later! 





Burberry Failford in a beautiful plummy color!  I bought this in black some years ago and wear it often when it's cold... I was excited to find this pretty and unique color. 





MAC Venomous Villans haul!  I especially love the holographic burgundyish nail polish... gotta get a mani with it this wknd!


----------



## fieryfashionist

You're welcome!   Aww, well anytime haha... that would be a blast!   You have some pretty amazing taste there yourself!!   Thank you! 



purseinsanity said:


> Thank you sweetie!
> 
> I've said it before and I'll say it again:  I would love to go shopping with you!  You have the best taste and you seem to find the best deals!  Congrats!!


----------



## purseinsanity

Love all the additional new goodies too *Minal*!


----------



## pandalian

*purseinsanity* thank you! i was still contemplating if i made the right choice in not choosing the black with ghw. 


*fieryfashionist* thanks! i love that burberry jacket. it feels so warm.


----------



## pilatesworks

Beautiful Purchases, everyone! 

I just got this Alexander McQueen scarf:


----------



## pilatesworks

And these cool OTK Sam Edelman boots, in a neutral Olive/Gray color:


----------



## pilatesworks

But it was my Cartier Tank watch that really got me excited!


----------



## gnourtmat

fieryfashionist said:


> *gnourtmat *- Love the CLs... beautiful color!



Thank you!


----------



## ohxuer

just came back from EU and here are my loots.


----------



## gaga_ser

^ you did a great job!  Congrats once again on your loots!


----------



## pond23

Wow! I am loving everyone's goodies!


----------



## ohxuer

got a twilly for my kelly


----------



## ChinaLocaChanel

^ I love ur Kelly and twilly!


----------



## LabRatPhD

oog, its been ages since I've been here! I fell into the H abyss and came out with this!

30 cm Bleu de Malte Birkin!


----------



## hermesugo

Beautiful color, congrats on your Birkin!!!


----------



## Bevyofpurses

labrat such a gorgeous blue!


----------



## jessdressed

OMG! that blue is stunning!


----------



## gaga_ser

Great match for your chocolate kelly!



ohxuer said:


> got a twilly for my kelly


----------



## gaga_ser

This blue is amazing!!!

I'm all breathless! Congrats!



LabRatPhD said:


> oog, its been ages since I've been here! I fell into the H abyss and came out with this!
> 
> 30 cm Bleu de Malte Birkin!


----------



## LVOEnyc

LabRatPhD said:


> oog, its been ages since I've been here! I fell into the H abyss and came out with this!
> 
> 30 cm Bleu de Malte Birkin!



Speechless.


----------



## Bentley1

Labratphd:

Congrats!!!  What a great score!! Would love to see modeling pics whenever you get a chance!  Was it easy to find or did it take you ages to find your lovely Birkin??


----------



## Bri 333

Gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!






Bevyofpurses said:


> labrat such a gorgeous blue!


----------



## purseinsanity

So many H goodies!!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

*Leslie*, your Cartier tank, boots, and scarf are all stunning!


----------



## sbelle

*LabRat*-- Your bag is drop dead gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Bornsocialite26

LabRatPhD said:


> oog, its been ages since I've been here! I fell into the H abyss and came out with this!
> 
> 30 cm Bleu de Malte Birkin!




 and anothah go on, go on.... leave me breathless...


----------



## Swe3tGirl

Your scarf is beautiful. I love it!  Alexander McQueen!



pilatesworks said:


> Beautiful Purchases, everyone!
> 
> I just got this Alexander McQueen scarf:


----------



## LabRatPhD

*hermesugo, Bevyofpurses*, *jessdressed, gaga_ser, LVOEnyc, Bentley1, Bri 333, purseinsanity, sbelle, *and *Bornsocialite26*! 

*Bentley1* - I gave my wishlist to my SA in September once I has discussed with her which leather/color combos I was interested in.  I really didn't expect to get a call so soon because I wanted a 30 (my store gets primarily 35s) and had excluded many of the more popular colors (white, orange, etc). I was so excited that the one 30 that had come in was in the color/size/leather I wanted! I hope that nothing else on my wishlist comes in in the next few months. DH has put me on a purse ban until next year!:ninja:

Here is a lousy modeling pic...I love how the color changes a bit in dimmer lights. It is a true blue!


----------



## kewave

*LabRatPhD *- Lousy modeling pic?! What are you talking about! The bag looks more beautiful on you than on its on! Congrats & so happy for u!


----------



## Bornsocialite26

My suede w/ buckled details are here...super comfy


----------



## purseinsanity

*LabRat*....that Birkin!  Hubba hubba!!!

*Bornsocialite*, your boots look soooooo comfy!


----------



## purseinsanity

Well, like usual, I went a little overboard!  Here goes!


----------



## purseinsanity

My first Miu Miu flats!  Sooooo comfy!


----------



## purseinsanity

Black w/silver Plastic Island Tweed Jacket:






Free People "Autumn Colors" Tweed Jacket:






Ann Taylor Blue Tweed Jacket:


----------



## purseinsanity

And finally, my first Balenciaga Motorcycle Jacket in Beige!!!


----------



## NYCavalier

*purseinsanity*  LOVE your haul! And sooo glad you found your bal jacket!!! Looks sooooo fab on you!! Congrats!


My new David Yurman ring


----------



## purseinsanity

Sorry, I lied!  I don't know how I forgot this, but my first Balenciaga bag!  Black City w/GGH!!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

Thanks *NYCavalier*!  I love your ring!!


----------



## jessdressed

Wow such great purchases!


----------



## lallybelle

PI - Love your Bal moto Jacket and your City!

NYCav - LOVE that David Yurman ring!


----------



## purseinsanity

My favorite Non-Chanel "purchase" that arrived today!







Our new 8 week old Alaskan Malamute puppy, Sam.  One of the sweetest things ever!


----------



## adiaphane

purseinsanity said:


> My favorite Non-Chanel "purchase" that arrived today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our new 8 week old Alaskan Malamute puppy, Sam.  One of the sweetest things ever!



I just squealed!  Your pup is gorgeous!


----------



## purseinsanity

^Aw, thank you!  He is sooo sweet and so adorable.  He wants to be hugged and played with constantly and gives little kisses as rewards!  My kids are thrilled beyond words.


----------



## colourbag

purseinsanity said:


> My favorite Non-Chanel "purchase" that arrived today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our new 8 week old Alaskan Malamute puppy, Sam.  One of the sweetest things ever!



The best non-Chanel indulgence to date!!!


----------



## kobe939

purseinsanity said:


> My favorite Non-Chanel "purchase" that arrived today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our new 8 week old Alaskan Malamute puppy, Sam.  One of the sweetest things ever!



OMG......he is the sweetest and the best 'purchase' for sure!

I just want to give him a big hug!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

colourbag said:


> The best non-Chanel indulgence to date!!!



  Thank you!  I know I'll get the most "wear" out of him!  The little guy is a bundle of energy!


----------



## purseinsanity

kobe939 said:


> OMG......he is the sweetest and the best 'purchase' for sure!
> 
> I just want to give him a big hug!!!



  He would love that!  He is so sweet!  Wants to play and give little kisses....our whole family is instantly in love with him.


----------



## skimilk

Aww, thanks for that photo! I love Malamutes. Your puppy looks so gorgeous and so sweet!



purseinsanity said:


> My favorite Non-Chanel "purchase" that arrived today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our new 8 week old Alaskan Malamute puppy, Sam.  One of the sweetest things ever!


----------



## purseinsanity

lallybelle said:


> PI - Love your Bal moto Jacket and your City!
> 
> NYCav - LOVE that David Yurman ring!


 

Thanks *lally*!


----------



## purseinsanity

skimilk said:


> Aww, thanks for that photo! I love Malamutes. Your puppy looks so gorgeous and so sweet!


 
Thank you *skimilk*!    He really is the most adorable and sweet little thing ever!


----------



## SarahRae

purseinsanity said:


> My favorite Non-Chanel "purchase" that arrived today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our new 8 week old Alaskan Malamute puppy, Sam.  One of the sweetest things ever!



OMG!!!!!!!! I just want to cuddle and cuddle and cuddle Sam! Ohhh you are so lucky and blessed *purseinsanity!*


----------



## SarahRae

purseinsanity said:


> And finally, my first Balenciaga Motorcycle Jacket in Beige!!!



Gorgeous jacket...good Lord I need to pick up my jaw from the floor! You have great taste *purseinsanity!*


----------



## purseinsanity

SarahRae said:


> OMG!!!!!!!! I just want to cuddle and cuddle and cuddle Sam! Ohhh you are so lucky and blessed *purseinsanity!*



Thank you *SarahRae*!    I really do feel blessed!    He is so sweet and adorable.  My family is in love with him already.


----------



## saks4me

purseinsanity said:


> My favorite Non-Chanel "purchase" that arrived today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our new 8 week old Alaskan Malamute puppy, Sam. One of the sweetest things ever!


 
Sam is so photogenic! I'm instantly in love with him. I'm still toying with the idea of getting a terrier; everyone thinks that I should start with a house cat instead...


----------



## purseprincess32

OMG *purseinsanity* Sam is the most adorable puppy! When I was growing up beside always having Golden retrievers around I also had an husky dog. Your puppy looks like my doggy when I a little kid.


----------



## sbelle

Bottega Veneta cervo brick bag-- 
a limited edition introduced at Fashion's Night Out in September.


----------



## sbelle

*purseinsanity* -- the cutest puppy EVER!!!


----------



## iluvmandarins

*purseinsanity* I totally agree, best non-chanel purchase! He's so adorable!


----------



## sbelle

I love, love, love the women's shoes this season that are inspired from men's shoes.   These Phillip Lim shoes are really fabulous.







I have to say though DH is not loving this trend.  I already wear men's size watches and that combined with the men's style shoes is almost too much for him.


----------



## gaga_ser

Got myself some H loots from MBS opening last Friday.

*34cm GOLD Lindy in Clemence*







*Belt Kit in Etoupe/Black*






*
XL Clic Clac*







*Panda Key Ring*







*Twilly and Rings*











*Both put together*


----------



## vanessag

gaga_ser congratulations! love love ur new haul!=) 



gaga_ser said:


> Got myself some H loots from MBS opening last Friday.
> 
> *34cm GOLD Lindy in Clemence*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Belt Kit in Etoupe/Black*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> XL Clic Clac*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Panda Key Ring*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Twilly and Rings*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Both put together*


----------



## vanessag

wow!!!! 




purseinsanity said:


> Black w/silver Plastic Island Tweed Jacket:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free People "Autumn Colors" Tweed Jacket:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ann Taylor Blue Tweed Jacket:


----------



## sbelle

*gaga_ser* -- that that's what I call a haul!  Beautiful things -- I especially love your lindy!


----------



## sbelle

It took 2 1/2 months (and a lot of patience -- thanks Bryan!)  to get this bag as it was not ordered in the US.  




But here she is ----     my Bottega Veneta bottle marcapunto cabat (asian size)


----------



## sbelle

A pair of Gurhan earrings.  NM was having a Gurhan trunk show and the items that were purchased were sent back to Gurhan for him to sign.  So each earring has his signature on it.

These are called the splash earring.  I'm using a stock photo, because my pictures didn't turn out as good   .........






They are also called the Angelina Jolie earring because she has modeled it before.  They are the only thing I needed to make me look like Angelina


----------



## hermesugo

Love the color of this bag!! and I really like the earrings! I laughed at your Angelina comment! 



sbelle said:


> It took 2 1/2 months (and a lot of patience -- thanks Bryan!)  to get this bag as it was not ordered in the US.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But here she is ----     my Bottega Veneta bottle marcapunto cabat (asian size)


----------



## vanessag

owww =) so cute



purseinsanity said:


> My favorite Non-Chanel "purchase" that arrived today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our new 8 week old Alaskan Malamute puppy, Sam.  One of the sweetest things ever!


----------



## tonkamama

*Everyone's non-Chanel indulgences are AMAZING!!  *

*purseinsanity ~* esp your new puppy!!  Sam is soooo cute!!


----------



## babyontheway

Received my new watch today!  So excited, but now I have to try and take a few links out so I can actually wear it


----------



## sbelle

*babyontheway* -- love your new watch!!


----------



## Cath Fossati

sbelle,

yeah, I'd need 'a little' more than earrings to look like Angelina.lol


----------



## luv2shoppe4fun

babyontheway said:


> Received my new watch today! So excited, but now I have to try and take a few links out so I can actually wear it


 

Beautiful watch and ring!


----------



## luv2shoppe4fun

purseinsanity said:


> My favorite Non-Chanel "purchase" that arrived today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our new 8 week old Alaskan Malamute puppy, Sam. One of the sweetest things ever!


 


Sweet dog!


----------



## luv2shoppe4fun

LabRatPhD said:


> oog, its been ages since I've been here! I fell into the H abyss and came out with this!
> 
> 30 cm Bleu de Malte Birkin!


 

Pretty color!  You have great taste in bags.


----------



## babyontheway

Thanks ladies!



luv2shoppe4fun said:


> Beautiful watch and ring!





sbelle said:


> *babyontheway* -- love your new watch!!


----------



## Bentley1

Gaga-ser

I LOVE your Hermes purchases!  I have been wanting a clic clac forever, yours is beautiful!
I also love the twilly wrapped around your wrist with the rings.  I'm new to Hermes, so I had never seen that done before, but I absolutely love that.  Now I want a twilly and rings as a bracelet as well!!!  

Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## purseinsanity

saks4me said:


> Sam is so photogenic! I'm instantly in love with him. I'm still toying with the idea of getting a terrier; everyone thinks that I should start with a house cat instead...



Thanks!  You should totally get a dog...I'm not a cat person 

They give you so much unconditional love!


----------



## purseinsanity

purseprincess32 said:


> OMG *purseinsanity* Sam is the most adorable puppy! When I was growing up beside always having Golden retrievers around I also had an husky dog. Your puppy looks like my doggy when I a little kid.



  Thank you *purseprincess*!  Huskies are so beautiful too!


----------



## purseinsanity

*sbelle, hkc, vanessag, and tonkamama*,


----------



## purseinsanity

*sbelle*, I love your new shoes and bags!!!!

*gaga*, what a haul!!!

*babyontheway*, gorgeous watch!  Is that a Cartier Solo?


----------



## purseinsanity

luv2shoppe4fun said:


> Sweet dog!



  Thanks so much!


----------



## purseinsanity

So those of you who know me well, won't be surprised at my next purchase!    You know how obsessive I can be!!!

I am soooo addicted!  My second one, a F/W 2010 Black w/Steel grey zippers arrived today!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

Some modeling shots.  Bear with me...I have some new shoes I've been dying to wear with something...anything...and they seemed to go really well with the jacket!

With my new Miu Miu studded ballet flats (if you have never tried these on, they are a must...OMG, I have never had more comfy shoes!):











And my new Louboutin studded VPs:  (they're a little big and I need to get pads to keep my feet from sliding forward!)
















Again, sorry about the disgusting bathroom!  The new puppy and puppy pads don't exactly add any ambiance to the room!  :shame:


----------



## purseinsanity

New boucle jacket:


----------



## lallybelle

Looking FAB PI! Love the Bal jacket. Those CL's are amazing too!


----------



## purseinsanity

^Thanks hon!!


----------



## kewave

*purseinsanity* - Finally, some long-awaited modeling shots! So glad I visited this thread, you look wonderful!


----------



## Longchamp

Hey *purseinsanity*, was obsessing over the same BAL jacket and couldn't decide.  So glad you posted modeling shots, need to get it now.  

Thanks and you look great.


----------



## kobe939

congrats on your purchases, gaga_ser, especially love your 34cm gold lindy. I have always wanted a lindy and saw one in rubis quite a few months back, didn't know why I didn't buy it. It was GORGEOUS!

Anyhow, your gold lindy is really breathtaking, congrats! 



gaga_ser said:


> Got myself some H loots from MBS opening last Friday.
> 
> *34cm GOLD Lindy in Clemence*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Belt Kit in Etoupe/Black*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *XL Clic Clac*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Panda Key Ring*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Twilly and Rings*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Both put together*


----------



## kobe939

My new to me black cherry work. love the color and leather. I can see myselft using this bag A LOT!


----------



## purseprincess32

Kobe congrats on your Bal!


----------



## iluvmandarins

*LabRatPhD* Love the color of your Birkin! Congrats!

*Bornsocialite26* You boots look so comfy & cute!

*purseinsanity* Love your new wardrobe, Balenciaga  & jewelry!

*NYCavalier* Love your ring! I'm looking for a right hand ring too!

*gaga_ser* Loving your Hermes purchases!

*sbelle* Beautiful BV bags, cute shoes, and lovely earrings!

*babyontheway* Congrats! Your watch is stunning!

*purseinsanity* You look fabulous! Love all your purchases!

*kobe939* Your black cheryr Bal is beautiful!

Sorry if I missed anyone too many beautiful purchases to page back!


----------



## MarvelGirl

Congrats on all of the lovely non-Chanel purchases everyone. They are all amazing! 

I went over to the Orange side officially today and purchased my first Birkin - a Gold togo 35cm with Palladium Hardware.  I don't have it yet but will on Tuesday. Will post pics here then.


----------



## thegraceful1

purseinsanity said:


> Some modeling shots. Bear with me...I have some new shoes I've been dying to wear with something...anything...and they seemed to go really well with the jacket!
> 
> With my new Miu Miu studded ballet flats (if you have never tried these on, they are a must...OMG, I have never had more comfy shoes!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my new Louboutin studded VPs: (they're a little big and I need to get pads to keep my feet from sliding forward!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, sorry about the disgusting bathroom! The new puppy and puppy pads don't exactly add any ambiance to the room! :shame:


 
Gorgeous!!!! , congrats on your new Bal Jacket


----------



## thegraceful1

MarvelGirl said:


> Congrats on all of the lovely non-Chanel purchases everyone. They are all amazing!
> 
> I went over to the Orange side officially today and purchased my first Birkin - a Gold togo 35cm with Palladium Hardware.  I don't have it yet but will on Tuesday. Will post pics here then.


 
Can't wait to see your new Birkin


----------



## Cath Fossati

Marvelgirl, oh please posy pictures when it arrives.


----------



## chanel123

OMG! everyone, I am sooo excited to finally find and got the last fur lined Fendi Peekaboo! thought to share the joy with you girls/guys who also appreciate Fendi bags! here is one photo of my bag, I got more detail photos of the bag in my blog, come check it out ! 

 Happy! Happy! Joy! Joy!


----------



## AMJ

^ *Chanel123*, your Fendi is gorgeous!!


----------



## gaga_ser

What wonderful loots everyone have here!

*
MarvelGirl,* I can't wait to see your birkin!

Here's my new loots from H that just came back from Paris this week.


----------



## Bornsocialite26

My li'l contribution for the month...Thank you to Celine ladies who tempted me.. and a pair of kitties from a shoe company I model for


----------



## sbelle

What a gorgeous peekaboo!  Love it!


----------



## sbelle

*bornsocialite* -- I cannot get enough of the pictures of this bag.  I love it.  Is it very heavy?


----------



## sbelle

*gagaser*-- the bag and wallet are gorgeous!!!  You did well!

*kobe939*-- congrats on your new bag--great color!


----------



## hippo@alice

My Oct non-Chanel purchase...LV Mahina L in poudre n Leopard Stole in marron.


----------



## kobe939

wow, another great purchases, great taste from your hubby!

Love the rubis tool box and the color of the wallet is absolutely gorgeous!!!!! 

Major congrats!!!



gaga_ser said:


> What wonderful loots everyone have here!
> 
> *
> MarvelGirl,* I can't wait to see your birkin!
> 
> Here's my new loots from H that just came back from Paris this week.


----------



## kobe939

congrats, love mahina, the leather is so buttery soft and the color is so warm and yummy, great choice!

BTW, love your modeling pics, you look so beautiful!



hippo@alice said:


> My Oct non-Chanel purchase...LV Mahina L in poudre n Leopard Stole in marron.


----------



## Bornsocialite26

sbelle said:


> *bornsocialite* -- I cannot get enough of the pictures of this bag.  I love it.  Is it very heavy?



Sbelle! nahhhhhh for an ultra skinny gal like me, I dont find in heavy at all!


----------



## DivaCrat09

kobe939 said:


> My new to me black cherry work. love the color and leather. I can see myselft using this bag A LOT!


 Love the bag and color! I'm working on getting one of these


----------



## Pursepushin

Where is the brand sold? Anywhere online? I don't have a "boutique" next door to me. Just wondering. Thanks




Bornsocialite26 said:


> Sbelle! nahhhhhh for an ultra skinny gal like me, I dont find in heavy at all!


----------



## sbelle

*hippo@alice*-- your mahina is beautiful!  Great modeling pics too!


----------



## purseinsanity

Wow, everyone has such great taste!  LOVE all the new bags!


----------



## Bornsocialite26

Pursepushin said:


> Where is the brand sold? Anywhere online? I don't have a "boutique" next door to me. Just wondering. Thanks



Hi babe, my mom got me the envelope type in barneys...and I purchased the camel here in manila... or better yet check out the celine thread on handbags and purses forum the lovely purse-nality started a thread about celine finds


----------



## allbrandspls

purseinsanity said:


> Some modeling shots.  Bear with me...I have some new shoes I've been dying to wear with something...anything...and they seemed to go really well with the jacket!
> 
> With my new Miu Miu studded ballet flats (if you have never tried these on, they are a must...OMG, I have never had more comfy shoes!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my new Louboutin studded VPs:  (they're a little big and I need to get pads to keep my feet from sliding forward!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, sorry about the disgusting bathroom!  The new puppy and puppy pads don't exactly add any ambiance to the room!  :shame:



Gal take me shopping with you. Amazing proddies and gorgeous pup.


----------



## sbelle

My Bottega Veneta bottle marcapunto cabat (Asian size).  The US did not order this bag in this size, so it took me 2 1/2 months to get my hands on one!


----------



## Pursepushin

What size is the Asian size? It's absoutely gorgeous! Congrats!!




sbelle said:


> My Bottega Veneta bottle marcapunto cabat (Asian size). The US did not order this bag in this size, so it took me 2 1/2 months to get my hands on one!


----------



## purse-nality

my 1st 'stray' after the big increase. still, to a 'C': Celine Mini Luggage Envelope Tote...





















gorgeous non-chanel's everyone! this thread has helped me lots to explore the world 'out' there!


----------



## jessdressed

Gorgeous Celine! I'm tempted to get one too now


----------



## purseinsanity

sbelle said:


> My Bottega Veneta bottle marcapunto cabat (Asian size).  The US did not order this bag in this size, so it took me 2 1/2 months to get my hands on one!



That's gorgeous!


----------



## purseinsanity

allbrandspls said:


> Gal take me shopping with you. Amazing proddies and gorgeous pup.



  That would be so much fun!


----------



## Bevyofpurses

Good grief that is one gorgeous bag! Creamy credible Celine. Congrats pursenality and bornsocialite!

sbelle, love that BV as well!


----------



## eggpudding

purse-nality said:


> my 1st 'stray' after the big increase. still, to a 'C': Celine Mini Luggage Envelope Tote...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gorgeous non-chanel's everyone! this thread has helped me lots to explore the world 'out' there!



You finally got it!!!!  There are no words, the orange envelope is even lovelier in your pics! Many many congrats


----------



## reneeleroy

The color is gorgeous! so is the bag!!love it





purse-nality said:


> my 1st 'stray' after the big increase. still, to a 'C': Celine Mini Luggage Envelope Tote...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gorgeous non-chanel's everyone! this thread has helped me lots to explore the world 'out' there!


----------



## AMJ

The bag is called mini cabat - the smallest size in cabat style.



Pursepushin said:


> What size is the Asian size? It's absoutely gorgeous! Congrats!!


----------



## sbelle

Pursepushin said:


> What size is the Asian size? It's absoutely gorgeous! Congrats!!





AMJ said:


> The bag is called mini cabat - the smallest size in cabat style.



Thanks *AMJ*!  This size to date has only been sold in Hawaii and Asia.  It is called a mini but it isn't so small.  It is more of a handbag than the larger cabats (larger ones are more totes).

I took some pictures of a mini versus a portobello last year for size comparison






BV in their infinite wisdom decided to stop producing the mini in seasonal colors/treatments after this season so my bottle (green) is one of the last produced.  That's why I wanted it so badly!!  (more than you wanted to know, right?)


----------



## purse-nality

^shoot... that's gorgy *sbelle*! *notes on wishlist... lurks to BV* 


*jess*, thanks! *push!* you won't regret it. the quality is simply impeccable! 

*bevy*, thank you!

*renee*, *egg*, thanks again ladies! so nice to see fellow cc sistahs in another 'zone'


----------



## scholastican

Pursepushin said:


> Where is the brand sold? Anywhere online? I don't have a "boutique" next door to me. Just wondering. Thanks


 
Celine used to have boutiques, but I guess the demand wasn't all there in the US. I was an ardent fan for decades until they closed the boutique nearby...now they are carried by Barneys. More common in France for sure and they are part of LVMH.


----------



## scholastican

WHEW! that some H loot! love the colour of your twilly, and of course your beltkit. finally MBS opens the boutique, I was so bummed Chanel and H weren't finished yet when I stayed there in July, boo...




gaga_ser said:


> Got myself some H loots from MBS opening last Friday.
> 
> *34cm GOLD Lindy in Clemence*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Belt Kit in Etoupe/Black*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *XL Clic Clac*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Panda Key Ring*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Twilly and Rings*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Both put together*


----------



## purseinsanity

Bevyofpurses said:


> Good grief that is one gorgeous bag! Creamy credible Celine. *Congrats pursenality and bornsocialite*!
> 
> sbelle, love that BV as well!



  Thank you *Bevy*!


----------



## AMJ

*Purse*, I love your Celine bag! So pretty. 



purse-nality said:


> my 1st 'stray' after the big increase. still, to a 'C': Celine Mini Luggage Envelope Tote...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gorgeous non-chanel's everyone! this thread has helped me lots to explore the world 'out' there!


----------



## purse-nality

^thank you AMJ!


----------



## fieryfashionist

I've fallen waaaaaay behind here!

*Leslie*, your boots, tank watch and scarf are beautiful!

*oxhuer *- What a haul!!  Love the Kelly!

*LabRat* - The blue on that Birkin is breathtaking!!!!!!  Looks great with the bleu nuit LV scarf!

*Born/Kat* - Those boots look so comfy!  Love the Celine and cute leopard flats, too!

*P *- Your haul is, as always, fantastic!!   Love the jackets but the Bal is just incredible (and it looks even better on you)!!  I love Miu Miu and those flats are no exception... lovin' the studs!!  Ahh, the City is a beauty... GGH, ahh!!  Aww, and Sam is the cutest ever... I bet he brings so much joy to your house!!   Ohhhhh, there's more!!  I LOVE the black Bal jacket... and good lord, you need to post modeling pics waaaay more often... you look amazing!!  

*NYC* - Very pretty ring!!

*sbelle* - Very nice BV and cute brogues!  Ooooh, that LE is gorgeous!!  Pretty earrings, too (and it would be sweet if wearing a pair of those makes us look like Angelina... haha). :-p

*gaga* - Fabulous H haul... what's not to love?!  I should get some of those rings for the Twillies I seem to never wear enough of!   Love the newest stuff, too... that wallet is just stunning! 

*baby* - What a beautiful watch!!! 

*kobe* - The leather on your Work looks amazing!!  Congrats on scoring a great bag! 

*MarvelGirl* - Congrats on your first Birkin!!   I can't wait to see pics!! 

*chanel123 *- Your new Fendi looks great on you!

*alice *- Your Mahina looks amazing on you and the LV stole is one of my favorites... you wear it beautifully! 

*purse *- What a beautiful color on your Celine bag!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Some old goodies I never got around to posting as well as some newer stuff!

Various F&F finds!

NL Casino Royale dress (would look awesome with opaque black tights and ankle boots... was too lazy to style it haha):










NL Hugs and Kisses dress (have this in another color from last year... so comfy and easy to wear)!





DVF Laura dress:





DVF Zaina dress:





My new, customized pink Vaio (from which I'm posting, haha):





MAC A Tartan Tale haul:


----------



## fieryfashionist

RT charcoal grey ruffled silk tunic (one of my favorite pieces... have it in two other colors... not on sale, but still worth it)!





An amazing pair of brand new quilted black patent Burberry boots... consignment find!  The owner told me that a poor guy bought them for his (not so nice) gf (he also bought a pair of heels) and she said I hate them, get rid of them asap... so, he did (and at a massive loss)... poor guy!  Anyway, brand new at a steal and mine! 










And because there can NEVER be enough glitter in my life ... AH glitter clutch (more of a dark silver/anthracite, but it looks a bit lighter here)!


----------



## Pursepushin

/\ Great haul, FF, I'm impressed!! Keep it up!


----------



## allbrandspls

^^^ hahaha Minal you did it again. Love the dresses....must be getting colder over there now.
Cool boots.....definitely a treasure you've picked up.


----------



## fieryfashionist

Hi *PP*!  Haha, thank you!   I'm sure you've bought some amazing stuff too... your taste always impresses me! 

Hi *W*!   Haha, guilty as charged, oops!    Yeah, it is... but today was pretty nice out!  Thank you... I always find treasures in those types of stores... quite dangerous!


----------



## Cath Fossati

scholastican said:


> Celine used to have boutiques, but I guess the demand wasn't all there in the US. I was an ardent fan for decades until they closed the boutique nearby...now they are carried by Barneys. More common in France for sure and they are part of LVMH.




Did you hear that LVMH owns 17% of Hermes?  There were a couple articles in wwd this week.  There's talk that LVMH may attempt a take over.


----------



## jessdressed

*Minal* great buys especially those hot boots. Such a great find!


----------



## purse-nality

fieryfashionist said:


> I've fallen waaaaaay behind here!
> 
> *purse *- What a beautiful color on your Celine bag!!



thanks M! another amazing haul! my faves are the NL Casino & DVF Zaina dresses!


----------



## fieryfashionist

*jessdressed* - Thanks so much!!   I get so lucky at those stores! 

Hi *C*!   Aww, thank you!!   Yeah, I'm loving both of those dresses... hoping to wear them out soon!


----------



## purseinsanity

fieryfashionist said:


> *P *- Your haul is, as always, fantastic!!   Love the jackets but the Bal is just incredible (and it looks even better on you)!!  I love Miu Miu and those flats are no exception... lovin' the studs!!  Ahh, the City is a beauty... GGH, ahh!!  Aww, and Sam is the cutest ever... I bet he brings so much joy to your house!!   Ohhhhh, there's more!!  I LOVE the black Bal jacket... and good lord, you need to post modeling pics waaaay more often... you look amazing!!



  You are too kind!  

Your new purchases are amazing!  You'd be such a blast to go shopping with!  

LOVE the clutch...who is it by?


----------



## thavasa

Minal~ great purchase as always! I love your dresses and your boots!!

Haven't been here fore a while, here's my latest purchase:

Hermes Rouge Garrance Togo birkin 30


----------



## valnsw

That is such a pretty colour! 
If only I could get my hands on one of this.
Congrats!



thavasa said:


> Haven't been here fore a while, here's my latest purchase:
> 
> Hermes Rouge Garrance Togo birkin 30


----------



## jessdressed

thavasa said:


> Minal~ great purchase as always! I love your dresses and your boots!!
> 
> Haven't been here fore a while, here's my latest purchase:
> 
> Hermes Rouge Garrance Togo birkin 30



That color is simply stunning!


----------



## allbrandspls

thvasa congrats on your beautiful red H.


----------



## dannkat

My newly acquired bbag....can u see my jumbo from the mirror reflection


----------



## monap_1981

Congrats!   Beautiful color! 




thavasa said:


> Minal~ great purchase as always! I love your dresses and your boots!!
> 
> Haven't been here fore a while, here's my latest purchase:
> 
> Hermes Rouge Garrance Togo birkin 30


----------



## monap_1981

Love all your purchases, especially DVF dress and AH clutch!  

Congrats! 





fieryfashionist said:


> RT charcoal grey ruffled silk tunic (one of my favorite pieces... have it in two other colors... not on sale, but still worth it)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An amazing pair of brand new quilted black patent Burberry boots... consignment find! The owner told me that a poor guy bought them for his (not so nice) gf (he also bought a pair of heels) and she said I hate them, get rid of them asap... so, he did (and at a massive loss)... poor guy! Anyway, brand new at a steal and mine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And because there can NEVER be enough glitter in my life ... AH glitter clutch (more of a dark silver/anthracite, but it looks a bit lighter here)!


----------



## thavasa

allbrandspls said:


> thvasa congrats on your beautiful red H.


 
Thank you!!


----------



## thavasa

monap_1981 said:


> Congrats!  Beautiful color!


 
Thank you!!


----------



## thavasa

valnsw said:


> That is such a pretty colour!
> If only I could get my hands on one of this.
> Congrats!


 
Thank you!! It is my first red bag, didn't know why I don't buy red bags before


----------



## thavasa

jessdressed said:


> That color is simply stunning!


 
Thank you! I always love brights for the bag


----------



## purse-nality

^absolutely gorgoooz *thav*! getting distracted by that avy too!


----------



## purseinsanity

*thavasa*!  We're cousins!  LOVE your RG!!  Congrats!


----------



## purseinsanity

*dannkat*, your new Bal is gorgeous!


----------



## kobe939

*Minal*, love your dresses especially the NL Hugs and Kisses dress, love the color, looks really good on you! Always love your good taste and you wear them so well too, BEAUTIFUL!!!

And your burberry boots, look so awesome! Congrats!



fieryfashionist said:


> Some old goodies I never got around to posting as well as some newer stuff!
> 
> Various F&F finds!
> 
> NL Hugs and Kisses dress (have this in another color from last year... so comfy and easy to wear)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new, customized pink Vaio (from which I'm posting, haha):


 


fieryfashionist said:


> RT charcoal grey ruffled silk tunic (one of my favorite pieces... have it in two other colors... not on sale, but still worth it)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An amazing pair of brand new quilted black patent Burberry boots... consignment find! The owner told me that a poor guy bought them for his (not so nice) gf (he also bought a pair of heels) and she said I hate them, get rid of them asap... so, he did (and at a massive loss)... poor guy! Anyway, brand new at a steal and mine!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

OMG! Those BOOTS and that DVF dress are killer Minal!!! Sheesh!!! U look fab!



fieryfashionist said:


> RT charcoal grey ruffled silk tunic (one of my favorite pieces... have it in two other colors... not on sale, but still worth it)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An amazing pair of brand new quilted black patent Burberry boots... consignment find! The owner told me that a poor guy bought them for his (not so nice) gf (he also bought a pair of heels) and she said I hate them, get rid of them asap... so, he did (and at a massive loss)... poor guy! Anyway, brand new at a steal and mine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And because there can NEVER be enough glitter in my life ... AH glitter clutch (more of a dark silver/anthracite, but it looks a bit lighter here)!


----------



## ohxuer

congrats! *RG* is such a stunning colour!



thavasa said:


> Minal~ great purchase as always! I love your dresses and your boots!!
> 
> Haven't been here fore a while, here's my latest purchase:
> 
> Hermes Rouge Garrance Togo birkin 30


----------



## ohxuer

congrats *K*. i like this* colour*. 



dannkat said:


> My newly acquired bbag....can u see my jumbo from the mirror reflection


----------



## allbrandspls

dannkat said:


> My newly acquired bbag....can u see my jumbo from the mirror reflection



congrats its beautiful! Love the colour.


----------



## sbelle

*dankat*--love the color of you new bag!  Beautiful!


----------



## iluvmandarins

*purse-nality* Congrats! The bag & color combo is divine!

*fieryfashionist* Congrats! Another great haul! You look amazing!

*thavasa* Congrats on your lovely Birkin!

*dannkat* Congrats! You wear it well!


----------



## AMJ

*fieryfashionist*, I like all your new purchasrs - especailly the dresses and boots!
*thavasa*, your birkin is gorgeous!
*dannkat*, I love the color, so pretty!


----------



## Mrs. Awesome

Really excited about getting these babies! I walked in expecting to either get some black patent CLs or some black Chanel flats and came out with the chanel and some CL flats. The great news about it is, my SA saved me some shoes that were marked down, so they were only $200!!!  AND THEY WERE IN PERFECT CONDITION!!!


----------



## puglypie

Kelly wallet....finally


----------



## sbelle

*puglypie*-- gorgeous wallet!!


----------



## thavasa

Thank you *Purse-nality, Purseinsanity, Ohxuer, hkc, AMJ *for all your sweet comments!


----------



## valnsw

*puglypie* Love your Kelly wallet!!


----------



## valnsw

Boy are we all in a red mood.

Here's presenting my first Hermes CDC! Ms Rubis 

All thanks to a sweetie TPFer who helped me look for it. Thanks **S**!


----------



## purseinsanity

^Congrats!!  LOVE CDCs!!!  Be warned:  they're very addictive!  LOL.  Yours looks fantastic on you!


----------



## purseinsanity

puglypie said:


> Kelly wallet....finally


----------



## purseinsanity

*Mrs. Awesome*:  your shoes are TDF!


----------



## purseinsanity

My new Balenciaga Moto Jacket in Canard (yes, for those of you keeping track!  It's my third in less than three weeks!  These jackets are UNREAL!  If you don't have one yet, they are a MUST!)


----------



## valnsw

purseinsanity said:


> ^Congrats!! LOVE CDCs!!! Be warned: they're very addictive! LOL. Yours looks fantastic on you!


 
Thanks! LOL yea they are addictive. I'm already thinking of the next one 

BTW your Bal jacket looks fab!
It's just too bad that it's a tad too hot to wear it in my country.


----------



## *ilovebrad*

very pretty!




purseinsanity said:


> My new Balenciaga Moto Jacket in Canard (yes, for those of you keeping track!  It's my third in less than three weeks!  These jackets are UNREAL!  If you don't have one yet, they are a MUST!)


----------



## Mrs. Awesome

purseinsanity said:


> *Mrs. Awesome*:  your shoes are TDF!



Thanks! Love all your Bal Jackets, especially your latest one!


----------



## lhasalover

Louis Vuitton Vernis Alma BB and matching wallet


----------



## puglypie

Thank you ladies for your sweet comments 

*valnsw* i love CDC, and yours is stunning!! can't wait to see your next pick 
*purseinsanity* i love all your bal jackets....they are fabulous


----------



## fieryfashionist

Hi!!  LOVE the newest Bal jacket... fabulous!   Haha, I can say the same about you!   It's by Anya Hindmarch! 




purseinsanity said:


> You are too kind!
> 
> Your new purchases are amazing!  You'd be such a blast to go shopping with!
> 
> LOVE the clutch...who is it by?


----------



## fieryfashionist

Aww, thank you!   Huge congrats on your stunning Birkin... the color is TDF! 



thavasa said:


> Minal~ great purchase as always! I love your dresses and your boots!!
> 
> Haven't been here fore a while, here's my latest purchase:
> 
> Hermes Rouge Garrance Togo birkin 30


----------



## fieryfashionist

Thanks so much, *hkc* and *AMJ*!  

*Mrs. Awesome* - What a great score!  Love 'em! 

*puglypie *- Gorgeous wallet! 

*valnsw* - Oooh, what a fab CDC!!   Love it! 

*lhasa* - Beautiful set!!


----------



## purseinsanity

valnsw said:


> Thanks! LOL yea they are addictive. I'm already thinking of the next one
> 
> BTW your Bal jacket looks fab!
> It's just too bad that it's a tad too hot to wear it in my country.



Thank you so much!


----------



## purseinsanity

*ilovebrad* said:


> very pretty!



  Thanks *ilovebrad*!


----------



## purseinsanity

Mrs. Awesome said:


> Thanks! Love all your Bal Jackets, especially your latest one!



  Merci beaucoup!!


----------



## purseinsanity

lhasalover said:


> Louis Vuitton Vernis Alma BB and matching wallet



  gorgeous!


----------



## purseinsanity

fieryfashionist said:


> Hi!!  LOVE the newest Bal jacket... fabulous!   Haha, I can say the same about you!   It's by Anya Hindmarch!



  Thank you my dear!


----------



## purseinsanity

puglypie said:


> Thank you ladies for your sweet comments
> 
> *valnsw* i love CDC, and yours is stunning!! can't wait to see your next pick
> *purseinsanity* i love all your bal jackets....they are fabulous



  Thank you so much *puglypie*!


----------



## ash&diamond

it may be cheap but its hard to resist such a cute mini bag~


----------



## sbelle

*Ihasalover* -- Beautiful!!


----------



## Chrisy

thavasa said:


> Minal~ great purchase as always! I love your dresses and your boots!!
> 
> Haven't been here fore a while, here's my latest purchase:
> 
> Hermes Rouge Garrance Togo birkin 30


 I want one!


----------



## shinymagpie

I tripped over an Armani suit in perfect used condition while plowing through some auctions. The cut is great for me. I particularly love the texture and colors some of their wool weaves and the soft flow of their suits. Bring on the cool weather!


----------



## kat99

I haven't posted in a while, but new shoes


----------



## valnsw

My new Cartier Santos 100


----------



## AMJ

*Kat*, beautiful purple! Gorgeous shoes!


kat99 said:


> I haven't posted in a while, but new shoes
> 
> featherhand.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/louboutins1.jpg


----------



## AMJ

*Valnsw*, your Cartier is amazing!!! Love the pink strap. 


valnsw said:


> My new Cartier Santos 100


----------



## sunbeamy

*valnsw*, Wow! Gorgeous!!! Congrats babe!!


----------



## valnsw

AMJ said:


> *Valnsw*, your Cartier is amazing!!! Love the pink strap.


 
Hehe thanks! I love the pink strap too! The piece that came in was in black strap and lucky my SA could get it changed to pink strap by transferring one from another outlet.

I'm thinking of getting another something in pink... 



sunbeamy said:


> *valnsw*, Wow! Gorgeous!!! Congrats babe!!


 
Thanks dearie!
Love your avatar!


----------



## sbelle

*valnsw* - wow o wow!  What a gorgeous watch.  The pink strap is beautiful on it!


*kat99* -- Love your shoes!


----------



## NYCavalier

I have said it a million times, I am just not an LV girl! Butttttttttttttttttttt I fell IN LOVE with the Sofia Coppola collection. I have wanted one for a long time, and finally took the plunge yesterday!!

Large Cobalt Calf Leather SC Bag!


----------



## kat99

Thank you everybody! Vainsw love the Santos and NYC the Sofia bag is one of my favorites!


----------



## sbelle

NYCavalier said:


> I have said it a million times, I am just not an LV girl! Butttttttttttttttttttt I fell IN LOVE with the Sofia Coppola collection. I have wanted one for a long time, and finally took the plunge yesterday!!
> 
> Large Cobalt Calf Leather SC Bag!



omg--I wanted this one so badly!  I love, love, love the bag!!


----------



## Deborah1986

valnsw said:


> My new Cartier Santos 100


 
_ stunning big congrats !!!!!!!!!_


----------



## Deborah1986

_*NYCavalier:* Love it !! beautiful bag !_


----------



## hermesugo

NYCavalier- I am with you on not being an LV girl, but I do lust after the Sofia Coppola collection and the XL Mahina....Lovely bag, have fun using her!


----------



## Smoothoprter

shinymagpie said:


> I tripped over an Armani suit in perfect used condition while plowing through some auctions. The cut is great for me. I particularly love the texture and colors some of their wool weaves and the soft flow of their suits. Bring on the cool weather!


 
Pics?


----------



## Pursepushin

It's gorgeous to look at. I like LV, but not all models. I have 1 Speedy and don't use it because don't like everything in a heap in the black pit of a bag, if you take my meaning. It is very lovely, though, congrats!




NYCavalier said:


> I have said it a million times, I am just not an LV girl! Butttttttttttttttttttt I fell IN LOVE with the Sofia Coppola collection. I have wanted one for a long time, and finally took the plunge yesterday!!
> 
> Large Cobalt Calf Leather SC Bag!


----------



## NYCavalier

Thanks soooooo much everyone! I'm using her today and it's LOVE!


----------



## AMJ

*NYC*, you picked a beautiful bag! Lovely.


----------



## babyontheway

Beautiful watch!  Congrats- the silver color really pops with the pink band!


valnsw said:


> My new Cartier Santos 100




 TDF!  I love, love, love it!  It is so nice and so soft!


NYCavalier said:


> I have said it a million times, I am just not an LV girl! Butttttttttttttttttttt I fell IN LOVE with the Sofia Coppola collection. I have wanted one for a long time, and finally took the plunge yesterday!!
> 
> Large Cobalt Calf Leather SC Bag!


----------



## pandalian

*congrats to all with their lovelies!* 

here's my latest acquisition:

bougainvillea birkin 35 in clemence ghw





indigo blue birkin 35 in clemence phw










thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Pursepushin

Wow, you bought two at one time? How did you manage that when there is supposedly a wait list for a Birkin, or has that been lifted in this economy? Enquiring minds want to know. Beautiful acquisitions!


----------



## pandalian

Pursepushin said:


> Wow, you bought two at one time? How did you manage that when there is supposedly a wait list for a Birkin, or has that been lifted in this economy? Enquiring minds want to know. Beautiful acquisitions!



hee hee! thank you! the bougainvillea was actually ordered under my dh and the indigo is from the store under my acc. so in a way it's purchased by 2 buyers.


----------



## jessdressed

pandalian said:


> *congrats to all with their lovelies!*
> 
> here's my latest acquisition:
> 
> bougainvillea birkin 35 in clemence ghw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> indigo blue birkin 35 in clemence phw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for letting me share.



WOW!!! both are just TDF!!!


----------



## AMJ

Simply GORGEOUS!!!



pandalian said:


> *congrats to all with their lovelies!*
> 
> here's my latest acquisition:
> 
> bougainvillea birkin 35 in clemence ghw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> indigo blue birkin 35 in clemence phw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for letting me share.


----------



## monap_1981

Congrats, pandalian!  Both are beautiful! 




pandalian said:


> *congrats to all with their lovelies!*
> 
> here's my latest acquisition:
> 
> bougainvillea birkin 35 in clemence ghw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> indigo blue birkin 35 in clemence phw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Bentley1

pandalian said:


> *congrats to all with their lovelies!*
> 
> here's my latest acquisition:
> 
> bougainvillea birkin 35 in clemence ghw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> indigo blue birkin 35 in clemence phw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for letting me share.



OMG WOW!!! Love it!   Congrats and enjoy! What gorgeous Birkins!


----------



## sbelle

*pandalian*--wow!  Your birkins are fabulous!!!!


----------



## kewave

Sharing some of my Hermes joy with my fellow Chanel lovers.

Etoupe, Orange, Gold & Black Belts with Shiny GHW and Brushed PHW








Rouge Garance Togo 35 PHW


----------



## sunbeamy

*kewave, pandalian *: Wow!! Congrats babes!! I can't stop  Gorgeous~GorGEOUS!!!


----------



## layd3k

kat99 said:


> I haven't posted in a while, but new shoes
> 
> featherhand.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/louboutins1.jpg


 LOVE LOVE LOVE the shoes!! OMG that colour is beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## layd3k

lhasalover said:


> Louis Vuitton Vernis Alma BB and matching wallet


Alma's are the best in Vernis and the Alma BB is TDF! Congratulations!


----------



## pandalian

kewave said:


> Sharing some of my Hermes joy with my fellow Chanel lovers.
> 
> Etoupe, Orange, Gold & Black Belts with Shiny GHW and Brushed PHW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rouge Garance Togo 35 PHW




congrats! i love your loots!


----------



## pandalian

*sunbeamy, sbelle, Bentley1, monap_1981, AMJ, jessdressed*

thank you all for sharing my joy!


----------



## AMJ

Wow, I love all of them! Congratulations, *kewave*!



kewave said:


> Sharing some of my Hermes joy with my fellow Chanel lovers.
> 
> Etoupe, Orange, Gold & Black Belts with Shiny GHW and Brushed PHW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rouge Garance Togo 35 PHW


----------



## fieryfashionist

Some new stuff!  

H&M dress:





LV pale rose scarf (brand new - thanks to an amazing friend)!  My trio is complete (have the brown and bleu nuit)! 





Saw these on the fab *Larissa_HK* and knowing how much I love Kate Spade and her aesthetic, I wasn't surprised the tights were by her!  Bought both the grey and black (although with the latter, the tone on tone crystals didn't show up so nicely in my pic)!





Two headbands from Nordies!  





New blouse/skirt (NL - threw it on so it looks a lil sloppy) and tights (Cynthia Rowley) - all on sale!





Sephora goodies!





Now I'm SO excited to have these!!!  My aunt and uncle visited from India and a week before they came, my mom asked my aunt (we have family who grew up in gold and diamonds haha - a big business back there) to make me the inside out platinum and diamond hoops I've always wanted!  I sent some e-mails to my cousin (very anal, specific ones haha) and they've exceeded my expectations!!  Yay (and sorry for the crappy pics)!!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

*ash&diamond *- Cute!  I love pink! 

*shinymagpie* - Sounds fab!  Would love to see a pic! 

*kat *- Love the color of your CLs, ahhh!! 

*valsnw *- What a stunning Cartier!!! 

*NYC* - Beautiful LV!! 

*pandalian *- Ahh, not one, but TWO?!   What a beautiful Birkin duo!! 

*kewave* - Lovely Birkin and the belts are fabulous!!


----------



## minnie04

MY FIRST Lindy in Etoupe! I love loveeee this bag!!!!!


----------



## Pursepushin

Minal: LOVE absolutely everything.......great haul. So nice that the earrings were made for you. Wear them in all fabulosity!!


----------



## Pursepushin

Great Bag, Minnie! Lovely neutral color.



minnie04 said:


> MY FIRST Lindy in Etoupe! I love loveeee this bag!!!!!


----------



## valnsw

sbelle said:


> *valnsw* - wow o wow! What a gorgeous watch. The pink strap is beautiful on it!


 


kat99 said:


> Thank you everybody! Vainsw love the Santos and NYC the Sofia bag is one of my favorites!


 


Deborah1986 said:


> _ stunning big congrats !!!!!!!!!_


 


babyontheway said:


> Beautiful watch! Congrats- the silver color really pops with the pink band!


 
Thanks ladies!

*kewave / pandalian* Congrats once again on your lovelies! I'm still wishin' and hopin' for mine... 

*minnie* The Lindy is such a great to go bag. Congrats! Love the etoupe too.

*Minal* Great purchases. I like the hoop earrings. I didn't know they sell those stockings from Kate Spade! Perhaps I should have a look too.


----------



## AMJ

*Minal *- love everything, especially the LV stole and hoop earrings! Congratulations!!!
*Minnie* - I start to think that we are very similar - because I am looking for a Lindy too!!! Where did you get this beauty? Would you please pm me to share? Thanks and congratulations!!!


----------



## pandalian

*fieryfashionist* congrats! as usual, i love your loots especially the earrings!


*valnsw* thanks! i am sure you will get yours soon.


----------



## pandalian

minnie04 said:


> MY FIRST Lindy in Etoupe! I love loveeee this bag!!!!!



many congrats! the color is one of my favorites.


----------



## sbelle

*minnie*-- she's a beauty!  Congratulations!


----------



## luciabugia

Had core biopsy done last Tuesday and yesterday I got these as a treat from DH for being so 'brave' 







1.2 carat total of diamond/white gold earrings.


----------



## Pursepushin

Luciabugia, I hope it proved to not be serious. Congrats on the bling for bravery!


----------



## luciabugia

^ Well, dear the result is yet to come.  Hoping for the best and many more years to enjoy my bling : D


----------



## AMJ

^*luciabugia*, I hope you the best! Your bling is truly amazing! Congratulations.


----------



## luciabugia

^ Thanks AMJ.. I hope so too : )


----------



## gaga_ser

*Herbag MM in Rubis*














*Hermes Belt Kit in Gold/Black*








*Horn/Laquer Pendant in Pink*








*Horseshoe scarf ring in SHW*


----------



## gaga_ser

*Sichuan Scarf in Purple*













*Venice Edition*













*Cube Earrings in GHW*


----------



## gaga_ser

*CDC in Etoupe GHW*








*CDC in Black GHW*


----------



## sbelle

luciabugia said:


> ^ Hoping for the best and many more years to enjoy my bling : D



Fingers crossed for you!  These are gorgeous!


----------



## Pursepushin

Whoa.....someone's been busy! Congrats on all the "orange" loot!!




gaga_ser said:


> *CDC in Etoupe GHW*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *CDC in Black GHW*


----------



## snowjade

luciabugia said:


> Had core biopsy done last Tuesday and yesterday I got these as a treat from DH for being so 'brave'
> 
> View attachment 1247799
> 
> 
> View attachment 1247800
> 
> 
> 1.2 carat total of diamond/white gold earrings.


 
Luciabugia, you are very very brave ...here's hoping for the very best results...your earrings are simply divine, and I'm sure more so on you!


----------



## snowjade

*Gaga*...*H*oly *H*-moly!!


----------



## allbrandspls

luciabugia said:


> Had core biopsy done last Tuesday and yesterday I got these as a treat from DH for being so 'brave'
> 
> View attachment 1247799
> 
> 
> View attachment 1247800
> 
> 
> 1.2 carat total of diamond/white gold earrings.


congrats on your beautiful earrings love them. I'm sure your result will be fine, i know they aren't the most nicest biopsy. Brave gal!



gaga_ser said:


> *Herbag MM in Rubis*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hermes Belt Kit in Gold/Black*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Horn/Laquer Pendant in Pink*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Horseshoe scarf ring in SHW*


WOW H-city, congrats hun on your haul. Lovely proddies.


----------



## allbrandspls

pandalian said:


> *congrats to all with their lovelies!*
> 
> here's my latest acquisition:
> 
> bougainvillea birkin 35 in clemence ghw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> indigo blue birkin 35 in clemence phw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for letting me share.


WOW congrats on both H bags....love colours.


kewave said:


> Sharing some of my Hermes joy with my fellow Chanel lovers.
> 
> Etoupe, Orange, Gold & Black Belts with Shiny GHW and Brushed PHW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rouge Garance Togo 35 PHW


congrats on your haul.....all beautiful.


----------



## allbrandspls

minnie04 said:


> MY FIRST Lindy in Etoupe! I love loveeee this bag!!!!!



B, congrats on your gorgeous etoupe< love the colour.



fieryfashionist said:


> Some new stuff!
> 
> H&M dress:
> 
> 
> LV pale rose scarf (brand new - thanks to an amazing friend)!  My trio is complete (have the brown and bleu nuit)!
> 
> 
> Saw these on the fab *Larissa_HK* and knowing how much I love Kate Spade and her aesthetic, I wasn't surprised the tights were by her!  Bought both the grey and black (although with the latter, the tone on tone crystals didn't show up so nicely in my pic)!
> 
> 
> Two headbands from Nordies!
> 
> 
> New blouse/skirt (NL - threw it on so it looks a lil sloppy) and tights (Cynthia Rowley) - all on sale!
> 
> 
> Sephora goodies!
> 
> 
> Now I'm SO excited to have these!!!  My aunt and uncle visited from India and a week before they came, my mom asked my aunt (we have family who grew up in gold and diamonds haha - a big business back there) to make me the inside out platinum and diamond hoops I've always wanted!  I sent some e-mails to my cousin (very anal, specific ones haha) and they've exceeded my expectations!!  Yay (and sorry for the crappy pics)!!!


Minal, what a beautiful haul. love the blouse the sloppy one...lol really pretty. U must look amazing all the time.


----------



## minnie04

ok, this is my last one for this year.  
I love this bag too! its so "under the radar", and does not scream LV that much !   the size is just perfect and great as "travel" bag! pretty smooth calfskin and durable! ...


----------



## sbelle

*minnie*--

What a great LV -- I've never seen this one before!


----------



## Mediana

*gaga_ser * You went all out here. That horse shoe scarf ring it darn cute. Congrats to your haul.


----------



## JeanGranger

gaga_ser said:


> *Cube Earrings in GHW*


 

congrats to your hermes purchase  they're amazing!!!!
do u have any mod pic for these earrings? i think they're cute


----------



## maemay

luciabugia said:


> Had core biopsy done last Tuesday and yesterday I got these as a treat from DH for being so 'brave'
> 
> View attachment 1247799
> 
> 
> View attachment 1247800
> 
> 
> 1.2 carat total of diamond/white gold earrings.


 
Gorgeous!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sbelle

*gaga_se*r -- it's like Christmas at your place!  Congratulations on all your beautiful H things!


----------



## purse-nality

*kat99*, sexy red soles! luv the color!


*val*, not a watch person, but if i were to get 1 that would last me forever, definitely a cartier! pure simple elegance! 


*nycav, lhasa, minnie*, gorgeous LV's! ugh! i've been missin out!

*
padalian, Q, gaga*... what can i say?! i hope i win the lottery!!! all your H loot gives me chills down my spine!  *minnie*, luv luv etoupe too!
*

luciabugia*, oh my eyes!  i'm sure you're feelin much better now! 


*minal*, you look amazing as always! wow... look at those curves! and i'm crazy about all those tights!


----------



## purse-nality

a pre-bday gift from the mil...































Celine Classic Box, medium camel


----------



## reneeleroy

wow~i've been looking around for a nice travel bag for the longest time!~never been a LV fan but this is really nice!! congrats!!





minnie04 said:


> ok, this is my last one for this year.
> I love this bag too! its so "under the radar", and does not scream LV that much !   the size is just perfect and great as "travel" bag! pretty smooth calfskin and durable! ...


----------



## sassygee

Minnie04, Very nice LV bag...loving Purse-nality growing celine collection.


----------



## Bevyofpurses

purse-nality said:


> a pre-bday gift from the mil...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Celine Classic Box, medium camel








Wow pursenality this is the ultimate classic chic purse, love the simplicity yet elegant design! Your Celine collection is growing by the minute!


----------



## jolenejeey

gaga_ser said:


> *Herbag MM in Rubis*



*Dear gaga_ser, awesome H u've got there! Mind sharing with us how much is this beauty? U always have great taste in your collection *


----------



## pandalian

purse-nality said:


> a pre-bday gift from the mil...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Celine Classic Box, medium camel



congrats! it's so classic!


----------



## ari

* pursenality * congrats! - I love this bag!


----------



## luciabugia

Thanks everyone for your well wishes.. really appreciate them..


----------



## allbrandspls

C , very cute celine flap congrats lovely colour.


----------



## sbelle

*purse-nality*--love, love, love your Celine!!


----------



## teachertisay

Have not seen this one before? Do you mind, how much was it?




minnie04 said:


> ok, this is my last one for this year.
> I love this bag too! its so "under the radar", and does not scream LV that much !   the size is just perfect and great as "travel" bag! pretty smooth calfskin and durable! ...


----------



## allbrandspls

Finally got a pair of tributes in lower heel, love them.
These are camel.


----------



## Pursepushin

Look comfy. Congrats!



allbrandspls said:


> Finally got a pair of tributes in lower heel, love them.
> These are camel.


----------



## LVDevotee

allbrandspls said:


> Finally got a pair of tributes in lower heel, love them.
> These are camel.



Wow! I did not know that YSL made these with a lower heel!! Fabulous shoes!!!


----------



## babyontheway

Congrats W- I love them!  I wasn't able to find a pair in my size, but I did find a pair that fit my twin- so she was lucky enough to get a pair


allbrandspls said:


> Finally got a pair of tributes in lower heel, love them.
> These are camel.


----------



## babyontheway

I love this bag!  I sold almost all of my LV to help fund some chanel purchases, but I have a feeling I will be going back to LV



minnie04 said:


> ok, this is my last one for this year.
> I love this bag too! its so "under the radar", and does not scream LV that much !   the size is just perfect and great as "travel" bag! pretty smooth calfskin and durable! ...



Purse- it is beautiful!  What a nice MIL you have.  Happy "pre" birthdayartyhat:



purse-nality said:


> a pre-bday gift from the mil...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Celine Classic Box, medium camel


----------



## purse-nality

*sassy, bevy, padalian, ari, baby,* thanks much ladies! been waiting for chanel to release a vintage brown color, then this came along... i'm such a flap girl! 


*sbelle*, i luv your Y Chyc too! lady bags are simply elegant!


*W*, thank you! omgosh... you got the tribs finally! fab color! luv luv!


----------



## Pursepushin

I hear you on the "vintage brown." Let me know if that ever happens; would be nice. Congrats on your Celine Box.




purse-nality said:


> *sassy, bevy, padalian, ari, baby,* thanks much ladies! been waiting for chanel to release a vintage brown color, then this came along... i'm such a flap girl!
> 
> 
> *sbelle*, i luv your Y Chyc too! lady bags are simply elegant!
> 
> 
> *W*, thank you! omgosh... you got the tribs finally! fab color! luv luv!


----------



## allbrandspls

Pursepushin said:


> Look comfy. Congrats!



thanks yet to take them out for a spin.



LVDevotee said:


> Wow! I did not know that YSL made these with a lower heel!! Fabulous shoes!!!



thanks hun, i don't think i could manage the higher ones.



babyontheway said:


> Congrats W- I love them!  I wasn't able to find a pair in my size, but I did find a pair that fit my twin- so she was lucky enough to get a pair



Hey K, aww what a pity......u have a twin sister kewl. Wish i had a twin then we can share some things.



purse-nality said:


> *W*, thank you! omgosh... you got the tribs finally! fab color! luv luv!



Hey C, thanks to u and Mia, starting this obsession. Couldn't walk away without getting one.


----------



## AMJ

What a sexy pair! Love it. 



allbrandspls said:


> Finally got a pair of tributes in lower heel, love them.
> These are camel.


----------



## allbrandspls

AMJ said:


> What a sexy pair! Love it.



thanks AMJ


----------



## *ilovebrad*

nice!




minnie04 said:


> ok, this is my last one for this year.
> I love this bag too! its so "under the radar", and does not scream LV that much !   the size is just perfect and great as "travel" bag! pretty smooth calfskin and durable! ...


----------



## theabcd

Hermes Her Bag GM Etoupe






Hermes Jypsiere 34 Bleu Abysses Clemence





Lindy 34 Orange Clemence





Kelly 50 Bougainvillier Clemence with Salvatore Ferragamo Rainboots in Freeze color.





Hermes belt


----------



## theabcd

Hermes leather belt






Hermes Venice Edition Silk Scarf 90cm






Hermes Shoehorse Charm Scarf Ring






Hermes Scarf Ring/Belt buckle






Hermes Key & Lock Scarf Ring


----------



## theabcd

Hermes Twillies Tres Kelly and En Perles





Salvatore Ferragamo Limited Edition Reissue of "Lauren" from 1946.


----------



## betty_boop

Breitling Chrono Cockpit





Balenciaga Coin purse


----------



## JeanGranger

WOWwwwwwww   kelly size 50. its hugh!!! but actully look great and pretty on you!!!
congrats on your Hermes purchase. Love the color of you kelly!

PS. is the Jypsiere much more expensive than Chanel Jumbo? aww... only if i have extra cash


----------



## theabcd

Mai1981 said:


> WOWwwwwwww kelly size 50. its hugh!!! but actully look great and pretty on you!!!
> congrats on your Hermes purchase. Love the color of you kelly!
> 
> PS. is the Jypsiere much more expensive than Chanel Jumbo? aww... only if i have extra cash


 
Hi yes. Jypsiere costs more than Chanel Jumbo.  Thank you for your compliment.


----------



## fannaticsydney

allbrandspls said:


> Finally got a pair of tributes in lower heel, love them.
> These are camel.


 
Lol. We'll be wearing it together for next meeting. Lets kill it sister! Congratz with the new purchase. Yummie!


----------



## sbelle

*betty_boo*p -- I love big watches!  Yours is fabulous!!


----------



## sbelle

*theabcd*  wow o wow!  What a haul - your H items are tdf!  Congratulations!


----------



## allbrandspls

fannaticsydney said:


> Lol. We'll be wearing it together for next meeting. Lets kill it sister! Congratz with the new purchase. Yummie!


hahaha thanks S, yep we will be tribute sister next time we meet.


----------



## Pursepushin

*theabcd:* Wow, Mama, you must have fallen into a money pot with all this loot. Congrats and wear it all in good health.
*Betty_Boop:* I ditto the big watch trend. Love yours, gorgeous!


----------



## Bevyofpurses

Theabcd my jaw drops to the floor, gorgeous gorgeous and grand Hermes purchases, woweee!

Betty, congrats on your watch, so many amazing non Chanel purchases!!


----------



## Bornsocialite26

oooooohlala baby, my perfect blue! oh why did I pass up on getting a jypsiere(hitting myself).... Oh and that Lindy still got me itching all over!!! patience is a virtue!!!! Kelly! when are you arriving!



Hermes Jypsiere 34 Bleu Abysses Clemence





Lindy 34 Orange Clemence






[/QUOTE]


----------



## miyake0214

Bornsocialite26 said:


> oooooohlala baby, my perfect blue! oh why did I pass up on getting a jypsiere(hitting myself).... Oh and that Lindy still got me itching all over!!! patience is a virtue!!!! Kelly! when are you arriving!
> 
> 
> 
> Hermes Jypsiere 34 Bleu Abysses Clemence
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lindy 34 Orange Clemence


[/QUOTE]

Love..love the jypsiere and the lindy.. congrats.
is that a PM or GM?


----------



## Pursepushin

You can view the bag on the Hermes.com website. Considerably more $$$ than Chanel, around $7600USD.



Mai1981 said:


> PS. is the Jypsiere much more expensive than Chanel Jumbo? aww... only if i have extra cash


----------



## theabcd

GM

Love..love the jypsiere and the lindy.. congrats.
is that a PM or GM?[/QUOTE]


----------



## Laneige

theabcd
heheh  u spend a lot of $$$! Thats a lot of things!!! btw yr lindy is pretty. how much is that?  

which one do u prefer? Jypsiere or Lindy? 

.... size 50 kelly is so big!   u really buy a lot of things ah. but at least now u wont face those quality problems


----------



## theabcd

haha Laneige! very difficult to choose a favorite. Jypsiere, Her Bag, Lindy, and Kelly 50, they are all different bags for different uses.  They are all nice. So far i've used the Kelly and Jypsiere, I find the leather more durable than my previous bags. I squeeze the Lindy flat in my luggage and it is still perfect. Now my Kelly 50 sitting so relaxed on my shelf, no crease also i just checked this morning.

I do not think i will face quality issues with these bags... 

I am very satisfied with these bags. *thumbs up*






Laneige said:


> theabcd
> heheh u spend a lot of $$$! Thats a lot of things!!! btw yr lindy is pretty. how much is that?
> 
> which one do u prefer? Jypsiere or Lindy?
> 
> .... size 50 kelly is so big!  u really buy a lot of things ah. but at least now u wont face those quality problems


----------



## radhika

pink pastel feraagamo spiffys-irresistable candy


----------



## AMJ

^*radhika*, they you so cute! I love all the colors!


----------



## gaga_ser

The jellies are yummy! I want them too! They are so comfy and good for rainy days here!


----------



## gaga_ser

My very first Miu Miu.

It's a camera case.  It's so adorable I can't resist it.


----------



## Bevyofpurses

How cute is that miu miu camera case!


----------



## Pursepushin

/\ it's adorable. IDK what you could put inside of it, but it's very cute.


----------



## gaga_ser

Some loose change, a compact powder, keys.  I'll have to slip my iphone into my back pocket... LOL!


----------



## fieryfashionist

I went a bit nuts with my favorite tights (Spanx!) cuz I found a 30% off code! 





Stuart Weitzman 50/50 boots in black leather... I LOVE these!!   Finally, boots that fit my calves and happen to be really comfy (F&F discount sweetened the deal, too)!





Kate Spade Tuxedo Pearls ring (F&F)!





Was able to find these sometime back courtesy of ebay but never posted 'em!  CL black suede Alta Ariellas (the boots aren't dirty, but my mirror is... haha)!


----------



## scholastican

AAAAHH, Minal, those are some fierce CL boots!


----------



## fieryfashionist

*minnie/B* - Your new bags (both H and LV) are amazing!! 

Thank you so much,* Purse*, *valnsw* (check 'em out... you'll love 'em!), *AMJ* and *pandalian*! 

*luciabugia* - I wish you the best of luck!   Your earrings are just stunning! 

*gaga_ser* - Phew, when you shop, you realllllllly shop!  Amazing loot!!   I espeically love the scarves, belt and CDCs!!  Ooooh, that Miu Miu camera case is so adorable!! 

Hi *W*!  Aww, thank you!  Haha, hardly, but that'd be great! :-p  I love your Tributes... perfect neutral color!!! 

*C*, what a sweet gift from you MIL!  Very classy!! 

*theabcd *- Wow, what a craaaaaazy haul!!  You women do not mess around when it comes to H, phew!  I love all of the beautiful colors and styles!  You wear them all so well!   Nice accessories, too!!

*betty_boop* - Beautiful watch and the Bal CP is adorable!

*radhika* - So pretty... love the pastel trio!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Aww, thanks so much, *schol*!   I love 'em!   They're still a lil big in the calf (damn my calves, argh), but they look fab from the front and the back haha) ... and I suppose I can always have the shaft taken in a bit (might do that). 




scholastican said:


> AAAAHH, Minal, those are some fierce CL boots!


----------



## radhika

Thanks AMJ ,gagaser, fiery fashionist!
Gaga ser your bag is too cute its a conversation starter! simply super!
Fiery fashionist love your legging obsession


----------



## gaga_ser

Here's a sequel to my MM camera case....

It's so special that I can't resist it.

**BLING-BLING**

*MIU MIU PATTINA in Paillettes Multicolour*













*And I was attracted by it because I can change the colour of the sequins.*


----------



## gaga_ser

..and I got these as well... 

Too pretty to resist too!

*Miu Miu Bracelet in Nappa and Crystals*


----------



## gaga_ser

Thank you *Bevyofpurses, Pursepushin, Minal & radhika* for your kind compliments!!!!!


----------



## radhika

^love that bracelet cuff on you gaga_ser great taste!


----------



## sbelle

2010 has been a VCA obsession year for me.  I bought the yellow gold vintage alhambra 10 motif necklace and the 5 motif bracelet.  

Here's the length of the necklace by itself








Here are the necklace and bracelet connected together to form a longer necklace.


----------



## LVDevotee

SBelle: Congrats. Just beautiful and timeless!


----------



## babyontheway

Gaga- Be still my beating heart!  I can see why you love your new new miu miu- it is goregous!  The bracelet is very special too 



gaga_ser said:


> Here's a sequel to my MM camera case....
> 
> It's so special that I can't resist it.
> 
> **BLING-BLING**
> 
> *MIU MIU PATTINA in Paillettes Multicolour*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And I was attracted by it because I can change the colour of the sequins.*





gaga_ser said:


> ..and I got these as well...
> 
> Too pretty to resist too!
> 
> *Miu Miu Bracelet in Nappa and Crystals*


----------



## babyontheway

Beautiful sbelle!  Such a classic piece


sbelle said:


> 2010 has been a VCA obsession year for me.  I bought the yellow gold vintage alhambra 10 motif necklace and the 5 motif bracelet.
> 
> Here's the length of the necklace by itself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the necklace and bracelet connected together to form a longer necklace.


----------



## gaga_ser

Thanks *rahika & babyontheway*!!!

*sbelle*, you made my heart stopped. I would love to own a VCA one day too!  Their jewels are so pretty!


----------



## ohxuer

so pretty! love it.




gaga_ser said:


> ..and I got these as well...
> 
> Too pretty to resist too!
> 
> *Miu Miu Bracelet in Nappa and Crystals*


----------



## soxx

Loewe Pink nappa aire from barcelona at euro1050 inclusive of VAT.


----------



## sbelle

*soxx*--it's beautiful!


----------



## MrsMajorca

Ohh Soxx, its lovely!


----------



## newchanelchic

Hiya ladies! Congrats on your lovely purchases. Here's my first pair of CLs I bought last week. I tried to buy the alohas as well but they had none in a size 41






Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## AMJ

^ Your CL is beautiful! Congratulations, *newchanelchic*!


----------



## Bornsocialite26

Feeling all blue today, then I felt better when another blue fetched me Kelly 32 in bleu de prusse, togo.




Sorry for the crappy pics ladies...


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

fab indulgence


----------



## newchanelchic

thanks *amj*.

*bornsocialite* your kelly BDP is TDF! Congrats


----------



## Bornsocialite26

newchanelchic said:


> thanks *amj*.
> 
> *bornsocialite* your kelly BDP is TDF! Congrats



Thanks Thanks!


----------



## Bevyofpurses

Bornsocialite26 said:


> Feeling all blue today, then I felt better when another blue fetched me Kelly 32 in bleu de prusse, togo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the crappy pics ladies...



Omg!!! I love the Kelly (sorry birkin lovers) born congrats to u! So jealous now lol


----------



## Bornsocialite26

Bevyofpurses said:


> Omg!!! I love the Kelly (sorry birkin lovers) born congrats to u! So jealous now lol



LOL Santa came early this year, Thank you babe!


----------



## ohxuer

wowow! the BdP kelly is so beatiful!!! congrats!!!!



Bornsocialite26 said:


> Feeling all blue today, then I felt better when another blue fetched me Kelly 32 in bleu de prusse, togo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the crappy pics ladies...


----------



## sbelle

*Bornsocialite*, that is a beautiful bag!  Congrats!


----------



## eggpudding

Oooh *Born* we need more pics of your new BdP beauty (and you of course)!! Huge congrats!


----------



## Bornsocialite26

eggpudding said:


> Oooh *Born* we need more pics of your new BdP beauty (and you of course)!! Huge congrats!



Thanks so much ladies! She's a timeles beauty! Was suppose to do a reveal but then im just too lazy! Il be back on my feet taking photos when this flu is goners! Again thanks thanks!


----------



## allbrandspls

gaga_ser said:


> ..and I got these as well...
> 
> Too pretty to resist too!
> 
> *Miu Miu Bracelet in Nappa and Crystals*


congrats on your bracelet....lovely.


sbelle said:


> 2010 has been a VCA obsession year for me.  I bought the yellow gold vintage alhambra 10 motif necklace and the 5 motif bracelet.
> 
> Here's the length of the necklace by itself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the necklace and bracelet connected together to form a longer necklace.


congrats on your pretty necklace.



soxx said:


> Loewe Pink nappa aire from barcelona at euro1050 inclusive of VAT.


love this pink, congrats!



newchanelchic said:


> Hiya ladies! Congrats on your lovely purchases. Here's my first pair of CLs I bought last week. I tried to buy the alohas as well but they had none in a size 41
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.


I'm lusting over these.....still contemplating on them.



Bornsocialite26 said:


> Feeling all blue today, then I felt better when another blue fetched me Kelly 32 in bleu de prusse, togo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the crappy pics ladies...


Congrats K, love the colour look beautiful on you.


----------



## purseprincess32

Beautiful purchases everyone!


----------



## gaga_ser

I almost went gaga over the SF sale.  Here's the loots I got for myself and some new H-es.
*
L-R: SF Ribes 70 in Patent Bone and Gilia 100 in Patent Amaranto at 30% off. Ginnie 80 in Calf Yellow (looks green though) at 50% off*







*Bolduc Scarf ring in Permabrass*







*Chaîne d'Ancre Scarf ring in silver plated*







*La Charmante aux Animaux Silk twill scarf (90 x 90 cm)*


----------



## pilatesworks

So many beautiful purchases, congrats everyone! 


Here is my latest A McQ scarf, deep purple/navy: 






And I am having a hard time taking these BCBG boots off, they are by far the most comfortable pair of boots I own! 
I esp love that the boot shaft is very narrow.


----------



## purseinsanity

My oh my, I've never seen so many lovely things!!!  I want it all!!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

Meanwhile, my Balenciaga Moto Jacket craze continues!  These arrived today!

2009 Havana:






2009 Khaki:






Marriage made in heaven!!


----------



## sbelle

^


----------



## AMJ

*Purse*, gorgeous Bal jackets! I also have the Havana... love it! Where did you get the Khaki?


----------



## Cath Fossati

purse a bal jacket in every color.


----------



## purseinsanity

sbelle said:


> ^



  Thanks *sbelle*!


----------



## allbrandspls

pilatesworks said:


> So many beautiful purchases, congrats everyone!
> 
> 
> Here is my latest A McQ scarf, deep purple/navy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I am having a hard time taking these BCBG boots off, they are by far the most comfortable pair of boots I own!
> I esp love that the boot shaft is very narrow.


mad boots and gorgeous scarf!!!! Congrats!


purseinsanity said:


> Meanwhile, my Balenciaga Moto Jacket craze continues!  These arrived today!
> 
> 2009 Havana:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2009 Khaki:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marriage made in heaven!!


Gal you are definitely a bal moto jacket fan> they looks so comfy and beautiful. Congrats!!!!


----------



## sw33p3a

I had to share my new LV Empreinte Pétillate clutch in Ombre.


----------



## Pursepushin

Like



sw33p3a said:


> I had to share my new LV Empreinte Pétillate clutch in Ombre.


----------



## purseinsanity

AMJ said:


> *Purse*, gorgeous Bal jackets! I also have the Havana... love it! Where did you get the Khaki?



Thank you *AMJ*!!!  I got it from Paris!


----------



## purseinsanity

Cath Fossati said:


> purse a bal jacket in every color.



  Just need the light grey!


----------



## purseinsanity

allbrandspls said:


> mad boots and gorgeous scarf!!!! Congrats!
> 
> Gal you are definitely a bal moto jacket fan> they looks so comfy and beautiful. Congrats!!!!



Thanks *allbrandspls*!  They are truly comfy and some with leather that's pillowy soft.  I'm obsessed (in case that wasn't obvious)!


----------



## sw33p3a

Pursepushin said:


> Like



Aw thanks! Me too


----------



## AMJ

Beautiful color! 


sw33p3a said:


> I had to share my new LV Empreinte Pétillate clutch in Ombre.


----------



## purseinsanity

sw33p3a said:


> I had to share my new LV Empreinte Pétillate clutch in Ombre.



  love this!


----------



## sbelle

Couldn't see you picture, so had to make it bigger!  This is a lovely!


----------



## sbelle

Just got this and love it!

Croc Iphone case by Maison Takuya


----------



## valnsw

My recent purchases 

Camel Celine zip luggage tote






Prada saffiano wallet


----------



## gaga_ser

Congrats!

This is so pretty!  This is something I would love to get too!









sw33p3a said:


> I had to share my new LV Empreinte Pétillate clutch in Ombre.


----------



## gaga_ser

This is so chic and luxe!

So pretty!  Congrats!



sbelle said:


> Just got this and love it!
> 
> Croc Iphone case by Maison Takuya


----------



## gaga_ser

Congrats Val!

Love your purchases!  Enjoy them!



valnsw said:


> My recent purchases
> 
> Camel Celine zip luggage tote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prada saffiano wallet


----------



## gaga_ser

Here's my H loots today...

*Hermes 32cm Iris Kelly Retourne in Togo PHW*







*Hermes Rivale Double Tour in Swift Iris*







*Hermes Jardins des Métamorphoses Silk twill scarf, hand-rolled (36" x 36")*







*Cent Plis des Miao Cashmere and silk shawl, hand rolled (56"x56")*


----------



## valnsw

*gaga* U did it again! Love the iris Kelly


----------



## ranny

gaga stunning kelly


----------



## sw33p3a

Thanks and good morning everyone, I haven't shared on this thread for awhile, glad I did


----------



## sw33p3a

Gaga- the Kelly and matching bracelet is Ahhhmazing!


----------



## sbelle

valnsw said:


> My recent purchases
> 
> Camel Celine zip luggage tote
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prada saffiano wallet



they are both beautiful!  I especially love your Celine luggage tote!


----------



## sbelle

gaga_ser said:


> Here's my H loots today...
> 
> *Hermes 32cm Iris Kelly Retourne in Togo PHW*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hermes Rivale Double Tour in Swift Iris*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hermes Jardins des Métamorphoses Silk twill scarf, hand-rolled (36" x 36")*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Cent Plis des Miao Cashmere and silk shawl, hand rolled (56"x56")*



You are in H heaven!  They are all gorgeous!


----------



## Bevyofpurses

vain, love the celine!

gaga omg the iris is such a gorgeous color, looks best in your kelly! love all your loots, theyre always jaw dropping!


----------



## Pursepushin

*vain,* Love "our" Celines - mine's in Wine color.
*gaga* LOVE the color themes on the bag and accessories. Lovely choices; please post modeling picks with everything on you!


----------



## hazeltt

*gaga* love your Hermes loot!


----------



## purseinsanity

*gaga*, your H loot is TDF!!


----------



## purseinsanity

*valnsw*, great purse and wallet!


----------



## purseinsanity

sbelle said:


> Just got this and love it!
> 
> Croc Iphone case by Maison Takuya



  Ooooooh!!!!  Me likey!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Wish I could grow up and be lke you ladies!Good gracious your non-CC loots are all amazing also!


----------



## mlag724

Love LV and Chanel. LV has becom too common and generic for my taste. That's why my new love is CHANEL.


----------



## gaga_ser

Thank you gals for your lovely compliments!


----------



## ranny

My new love PP 24


----------



## JeanGranger

^ love Patek Phillippe  Congrats


----------



## AMJ

*Ranny*, beautiful watch!


----------



## pond23

I love your new watch *ranny*!


----------



## chanelcraze

Bought Coach's Daphne trench coat today. Saw it, tried on it and love it but didn't buy it in Oct but guess what? I got it at 30% discount today! i am so happy.....


----------



## fieryfashionist

I have lots more, but this is all I managed to snap quick pics of a few days ago!

COH Avedon slick skinnies in Azure and Slate!  I wear this style so often it's ridiculous :-p... perfect under boots and so comfy too!





Cute lil stackable rings (Banana sale)!





It's getting ridiculously cold, and these Burberry earmuffs were too cute to resist!





Found these Miu Mius at an amazing price (ebay)!





You know how much I adore anything glittery haha... these Tory Burch booties are both comfy AND satisfy my all things glittery addiction... I adore 'em!  I actually wore them with a new NL dress I picked up the other week, so two new purchases in this pic!


----------



## fieryfashionist

*gaga*, love the Miu Miu sequin bag, the cuff and all of the fabulous H loot!!  That Iris Kelly is drop dead beautiful!! 

*sbelle* - Beautiful VCA... both the necklace and the bracelet!!   Nice iphone case, too! 

*soxx *- What a pretty shade of pink!

*newchanelchic* - I adore anything glitter and the CL multi mini glitter is just too fabulous for words! 

*Born/Kat* - Phew, sign me up for the blues too, haha. :-p  Beautiful Kelly!! 

*Leslie*, beautiful scarf and I'm loving those boots!! 

*P*, what a stunning duo... I've died and gone to Bal moto heaven (x6)! 

*sw33* - What a beautiful LV clutch!! 

*valnsw* - Beautiful Celine and I love the color of your Prada wallet!

*ranny *- What a beautiful watch!


----------



## purseinsanity

^Thanks *Minal*!  You look gorgeous (as usual) with your beautiful dress and new booties!  And I adore the rings, and the flats, and well, EVERYTHING!


----------



## AMJ

*Fieryfashionist*, I love everything - especially the Tory booties! So cute!



fieryfashionist said:


> I have lots more, but this is all I managed to snap quick pics of a few days ago!
> 
> COH Avedon slick skinnies in Azure and Slate! I wear this style so often it's ridiculous :-p... perfect under boots and so comfy too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cute lil stackable rings (Banana sale)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's getting ridiculously cold, and these Burberry earmuffs were too cute to resist!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found these Miu Mius at an amazing price (ebay)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know how much I adore anything glittery haha... these Tory Burch booties are both comfy AND satisfy my all things glittery addiction... I adore 'em! I actually wore them with a new NL dress I picked up the other week, so two new purchases in this pic!


----------



## fieryfashionist

^You're welcome!   Aww, thank you!   Too bad the flats won't get much wear anytime soon, cuz it's freezing here now, ahh!


----------



## Cari284

Absolutely stunning (and breathtaking) purchases everyone! Congratulations


----------



## valnsw

Thanks to all for your kind compliments. 

Keep the purchases coming!  It's Xmas time!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Minal, u r too cute! I just love your style and your amazing deals! 



fieryfashionist said:


> I have lots more, but this is all I managed to snap quick pics of a few days ago!
> 
> COH Avedon slick skinnies in Azure and Slate! I wear this style so often it's ridiculous :-p... perfect under boots and so comfy too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cute lil stackable rings (Banana sale)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's getting ridiculously cold, and these Burberry earmuffs were too cute to resist!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found these Miu Mius at an amazing price (ebay)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know how much I adore anything glittery haha... these Tory Burch booties are both comfy AND satisfy my all things glittery addiction... I adore 'em! I actually wore them with a new NL dress I picked up the other week, so two new purchases in this pic!


----------



## sbelle

An early Christmas gift -- a Coomi necklace, 20 k gold and diamond slices


----------



## purseinsanity

^That's gorgeous *sbelle*!


----------



## FashionLawyer

sbelle said:


> An early Christmas gift -- a Coomi necklace, 20 k gold and diamond slices


 
*OH....MY.....*
*dead*


:urock:

*sbelle*....if you feel bored of wearing your 10 motif YG VCA, I would LOVE to adopt it!


----------



## scholastican

Celine platform pumps and Goyard Fidji in black with natural trim


----------



## AMJ

Too beautiful! 


sbelle said:


> An early Christmas gift -- a Coomi necklace, 20 k gold and diamond slices


----------



## AMJ

I love your Celine pump and Goyard bag! I just found out we have the same pair of Chanel boots! 



scholastican said:


> Celine platform pumps and Goyard Fidji in black with natural trim


----------



## tonkamama

*My most recent non-Chanel purchases *


Louis Vuitton Empreinte Petillante Clutch in Ombre





Balenciaga 2009 Pourpre Envelope Clutch





Louis Vuitton Mahina XL


----------



## AMJ

^*Tonkamama*, great buy! I love the colors of both clutches! Your mahina is gorgeous - we are twins (mine is L).


----------



## sbelle

scholastican said:


> Celine platform pumps and Goyard Fidji in black with natural trim








Oh, I love this bag!  Beautiful!


----------



## sbelle

*tonkamama*  love your clutches!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Love all your bags...the color choices for each one are spot-on! That Mahina looks great on you, by the way....



tonkamama said:


> *My most recent non-Chanel purchases *
> 
> 
> Louis Vuitton Empreinte Petillante Clutch in Ombre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balenciaga 2009 Pourpre Envelope Clutch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Louis Vuitton Mahina XL


----------



## Pursepushin

Wow you guys.......all gorgeous! Lucky girls each one of you.


----------



## Bevyofpurses

scholastican said:


> Celine platform pumps and Goyard Fidji in black with natural trim



Wow scho! Another great buys! You have great taste, I'm drawn to the brown/mocha color lately!


----------



## Bevyofpurses

tonkamama said:


> *My most recent non-Chanel purchases *
> 
> 
> Louis Vuitton Empreinte Petillante Clutch in Ombre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balenciaga 2009 Pourpre Envelope Clutch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Louis Vuitton Mahina XL





Tonka your lv clutch is way too gorgeous, I love the color! You're on a roll girl and you look very much like the lovely Lisa ling


----------



## scholastican

AMJ said:


> I love your Celine pump and Goyard bag! I just found out we have the same pair of Chanel boots!





sbelle said:


> Oh, I love this bag!  Beautiful!





Pursepushin said:


> Wow you guys.......all gorgeous! Lucky girls each one of you.





Bevyofpurses said:


> Wow scho! Another great buys! You have great taste, I'm drawn to the brown/mocha color lately!



Thanks, ladies!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Whoa...I have never seen anything like it... it's so pretty and fancy... just in time for a New Years gala 



sbelle said:


> An early Christmas gift -- a Coomi necklace, 20 k gold and diamond slices


----------



## funmeg

Just got my pink gold Cartier baby love necklace....





Also made my first Hermes purchase, an orange double tour bracelet!




Also got some new Citizens of Humanity Ingrid jeans and some cashmere sweaters, but those aren't as fun to take pictures of!


----------



## scholastican

*funmeg*, love your LOVE necklace. Enjoy it, I have enjoyed my wg one!


----------



## funmeg

scholastican said:


> *funmeg*, love your LOVE necklace. Enjoy it, I have enjoyed my wg one!


OHHH very pretty! I LOVED the white gold too. It was hard to decide  My first Cartier necklace


----------



## scholastican

funmeg said:


> OHHH very pretty! I LOVED the white gold too. It was hard to decide  My first Cartier necklace



well, you picked a very pretty piece. it is lovely! I am currently in love with all things rose gold .


----------



## ilovemychanel

Here something i got recently from the orange side - Ms Birkin in Bleu de Malte Clemence PHW


----------



## AMJ

^* ilovemychanel,* your Birkin is gorgeous!


----------



## AMJ

I love both! They are pretty!



funmeg said:


> Just got my pink gold Cartier baby love necklace....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also made my first Hermes purchase, an orange double tour bracelet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also got some new Citizens of Humanity Ingrid jeans and some cashmere sweaters, but those aren't as fun to take pictures of!


----------



## Bornsocialite26

ilovemychanel said:


> Here something i got recently from the orange side - Ms Birkin in Bleu de Malte Clemence PHW
> 
> View attachment 1263301
> 
> 
> View attachment 1263302



oooooooohlalala....


----------



## Bevyofpurses

ilovemychanel said:


> Here something i got recently from the orange side - Ms Birkin in Bleu de Malte Clemence PHW
> 
> View attachment 1263301
> 
> 
> View attachment 1263302



I love the story behind this bag, congrats again!


----------



## purseinsanity

Congrats everyone!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

My new baby!!!   

Balenciaga Anthracite City w/RGGH!!!


----------



## AMJ

^ *Purse*, your bal bag is way too gorgeous!!! I love the color very much!


----------



## Deborah1986

purseinsanity said:


> My new baby!!!
> 
> Balenciaga Anthracite City w/RGGH!!!


 
_ i really like this bag again big congrats !!!!_


----------



## purseinsanity

AMJ said:


> ^ *Purse*, your bal bag is way too gorgeous!!! I love the color very much!



Thanks *AMJ*!


----------



## purseinsanity

Deborah1986 said:


> _ i really like this bag again big congrats !!!!_



Thanks again *Deborah*!  This has been a really good week for me!


----------



## tonkamama

*AMJ, sbelle, Israeli_Flava, & Bevyofpurses ~* Thank you ladies, your comments are so sweet!! 

*AMJ ~* I been eyeing on Mahina for years and finally decided on the XL.


----------



## tonkamama

Everyone's non Chanel purchases are as *AMAZING* as their Chanel purchases!!


----------



## sbelle

purseinsanity said:


> Balenciaga Anthracite City w/RGGH!!!



You are on a roll!  Really gorgeous bag!!


----------



## bagshopaholic

My non-Chanel loots from Paris :

1. LV mini pochette accessoires



2. LV monogram canvas favorit bracelet



3. Longchamp Christmas 2010 Limited Edition Le Pliage (with window pocket for photo)



4. Longchamp Eiffel Tower Scarf in Baltic Blue


----------



## minnie04

Purse, wayyyy too gorgeous! 
I am waiting mine from Bal LV. the waiting takes forever.... 
is yours from spring 2011 or fall 2010? 




purseinsanity said:


> My new baby!!!
> 
> Balenciaga Anthracite City w/RGGH!!!


----------



## purse-nality

^wanna know too! looks like a you scored a TRUE gray, *R*! congrats! can we see daylight pics? :greengrin:


----------



## minnie04

I will guess it's fr fall'10 , looks it has blue undertone and the leather is thick smooth. The spring one looks more distress and thinner from some photos . But it's just my guess. .


----------



## scholastican

purseinsanity said:


> My new baby!!!
> 
> Balenciaga Anthracite City w/RGGH!!!



WOW! This is fabulous! It goes with everything!


----------



## gaga_ser

*sbelle*, that's a very lovely necklace!  Congrats!

Congrats on your loots *scholastican*!  I spyed a pair of riding boots there too!  

*tonkamama*, that's a very pretty clutch.   That is what I wish for Xmas too!!!  Envy!!!  Congrats!

Congrats to you, *f**unmeg*!  Lovely necklace and you'll be sliding down the slippery orange road soon!  Enjoy them!

*ilovemychanel*, huge congrats on scoring that gorgeous bag!  It is TDF!!!!  Love how you dress her up!  Nice!

*purseinsanity*!!!! You are a shopping queen!  Love the variety of goodies you buy!  Now I want to live in your closet!  Hee!!!!  Congrats!  The colour is so pretty!

Amazing purchases, *bagshopaholic*!  Love the little pochette!  Hope your trip was fun!


Here's my loots and I hope that's all for now.  DH will not be happy about it! 


*37cm Jypsiere in Canvas/Barenia*







*Hermes Leather Vest*













*Hermes Looping Belt*








*Hermes Laquered Scarf Ring*


----------



## gaga_ser

Loots from Miu Miu presale....


----------



## pls5

gaga--great loot as usual!!!  how do you like the jypsiere?


----------



## pls5

lanvin sneakers.  on sale.


----------



## Bevyofpurses

Gaga ser another hit! 

Bagshopaholic how cute is that vuitton pochette!

Purseinsanity love the color of your bal!

Pls5 that is one exotic sneaks!

Congrats everyone on the fab goodies, so many eye candies to drool with!


----------



## bagshopaholic

gaga_ser said:


> Amazing purchases, *bagshopaholic*!  Love the little pochette!  Hope your trip was fun!
> 
> Thanks *gaga*! Ya it was fun and I managed to find my HG Chanel Première watch from Rue Cambon. Oh btw, I love your Iris Kelly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bevyofpurses said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bagshopaholic how cute is that vuitton pochette!
> 
> Thanks *Bevy*!
Click to expand...


----------



## babyontheway

I have received a few pair of sale finds, so I thought I would share
Louboutin glitter ron ron, miu miu studded ballet flats and Brian Atwood Maniac pump in Bourdeaux suede


----------



## Pursepushin

/\ Ooooo.....me likey!


----------



## Smoothoprter

... Van Cleef & Arpels 6 motif Magic Alhambra (sorry for the bad iPhone pics).


----------



## AngelLuv

Love that Chanel bag!!


----------



## Pursepushin

Lovely, Mon, love it. Looks charming on you. Where did you find her?




Smoothoprter said:


> ... Van Cleef & Arpels 6 motif Magic Alhambra (sorry for the bad iPhone pics).


----------



## Smoothoprter

Pursepushin said:


> Lovely, Mon, love it. Looks charming on you. Where did you find her?


 
Thank you April.  I picked it up today from Neiman Marcus and earned triple points.


----------



## Kai Lien

babyontheway, you scored some awesome shoes there!! Jealous. 

Smoothoprter, lovely necklace! It's really pretty. BTW, everytime I see your posts that "smooth operator" song pops into my head. lol.


----------



## Smoothoprter

Kai Lien said:


> babyontheway, you scored some awesome shoes there!! Jealous.
> 
> Smoothoprter, lovely necklace! It's really pretty. BTW, everytime I see your posts that "smooth operator" song pops into my head. lol.


 
Thanks, me too.  So you can imagine how long I've had this ID.


----------



## becesq

*babyontheway* -- mind if I ask where you found those amazing shoes esp since they were on sale?


----------



## sbelle

Smoothoprter said:


> ... Van Cleef & Arpels 6 motif Magic Alhambra (sorry for the bad iPhone pics).



Now that's a necklace!!  Just gorgeous--it looks perfect on you!


----------



## calisnoopy

Smoothoprter said:


> ... Van Cleef & Arpels 6 motif Magic Alhambra (sorry for the bad iPhone pics).


 
LOVE it Mon!!!  Just had to say it looks darling on you!!!  I love VCA in general and the Magic Alhambra line is so unique!


Love everyones posts sorry been busy with school stuff so I haven't had time to remark as much how amazing everyone looks and awesome their loots have been! hehe


----------



## Smoothoprter

calisnoopy said:


> LOVE it Mon!!! Just had to say it looks darling on you!!! I love VCA in general and the Magic Alhambra line is so unique!


 
Thanks Cory, I've always admired your VCA collection.  This is an exchange from my 10 motif VCA alhambra - I'm hoping to add a ring next.  Will have to wait until 2011 however.


----------



## *ilovebrad*

very pretty!




Smoothoprter said:


> ... Van Cleef & Arpels 6 motif Magic Alhambra (sorry for the bad iPhone pics).


----------



## Bri 333

Love it Mon!!! Does our NM have VCA? It looks perfect on you 






Smoothoprter said:


> ... Van Cleef & Arpels 6 motif Magic Alhambra (sorry for the bad iPhone pics).


----------



## Smoothoprter

Bri 333 said:


> Love it Mon!!! Does our NM have VCA? It looks perfect on you


 
Hi Sabrina, I had them transfer it in from another store.  I knew exactly what I wanted.  Initially they transferred in the white MOP necklace but it was really the multi that I pined for, so... they transferred in the multi a few days later and I got to play with both.  For me though, it was no contest, the multi by a landslide.


----------



## Bri 333

Nice!! 




Smoothoprter said:


> Hi Sabrina, I had them transfer it in from another store. I knew exactly what I wanted. Initially they transferred in the white MOP necklace but it was really the multi that I pined for, so... they transferred in the multi a few days later and I got to play with both. For me though, it was no contest, the multi by a landslide.


----------



## AMJ

Mon, your VCA is so pretty! Congratulations!!! May I know which NM did you transfer from?



Smoothoprter said:


> ... Van Cleef & Arpels 6 motif Magic Alhambra (sorry for the bad iPhone pics).


----------



## Smoothoprter

AMJ said:


> Mon, your VCA is so pretty! Congratulations!!! May I know which NM did you transfer from?


 
Thank you. I believe it was transferred from the Newport Beach NM.


----------



## green97

I had always thought this bag was cute - and though I wasn't looking for it, stumbled onto one last week. Much roomier, obviously, than any of my classic flaps, but what to wear with it takes more effort. Hahhaahhaha, listen to me trying to explain my "cheating"!!! I do love this fun bag, though - it's the LV Watercolor (Aquarelle) Speedy 35, bought absolutely pristine from Fashionphile.


----------



## **Chanel**

Congratulations on all the new non-Chanel purchases everyone !

*valnsw: *Beautiful purchases, love your Celine and the color of your Prada wallet!

*gaga-ser: *I already commented on this in the H. forum, love all your H. purchases and I hope you enjoy them very much !





*ranny: *Nice watch, I love it!






*fieryfashionist: *Nice purchases, I especially love the Burberry earmuffs, very cute!


----------



## **Chanel**

*sbelle: *What a lovely necklace, very special!

*scholastican: *Love the pumps!

*tonkamama: *Nice purchases and the Mahina looks great on you!

*funmeg: *Love the Cartier necklace and the Hermès bracelet, beautiful !

*ilovemychanel: *Gorgeous Birkin, I love the color and the twillies on it :


----------



## **Chanel**

*purseinsanity: *Love your new Bal bag dear, very nice !

*bagshopaholic: *Lovely purchases, the LV bracelet and the LV pochette are too cute!

*gaga_ser: *Love the orange H. scarf ring!

*pls5: *They look very comfy and I love the exotic leather!

*babyontheway: *Ohh, I especially love the Louboutins, beautiful !

*Smoothoprter: *Wow, VCA, love it ! Absolutely gorgeous and looks very nice on you. I hope to own one as well somewhere in the future but first I need a bigger money tree 




*green97: *Lovely bag, congratulations!


----------



## purseinsanity

^Thanks hon!!


----------



## purseinsanity

*green97*, I've always loved that Speedy!  Congrats!


----------



## purseinsanity

pls5 said:


> lanvin sneakers.  on sale.


----------



## purseinsanity

Bevyofpurses said:


> Gaga ser another hit!
> 
> Bagshopaholic how cute is that vuitton pochette!
> 
> Purseinsanity love the color of your bal!
> 
> Pls5 that is one exotic sneaks!
> 
> Congrats everyone on the fab goodies, so many eye candies to drool with!



Thank you so much!


----------



## purseinsanity

babyontheway said:


> I have received a few pair of sale finds, so I thought I would share
> Louboutin glitter ron ron, miu miu studded ballet flats and Brian Atwood Maniac pump in Bourdeaux suede



Love all of these!  We're Miu Miu twins!  Aren't they amazingly comfy??


----------



## purseinsanity

*Mon*, I LOVE your VCA necklace!  TDF!


----------



## purseinsanity

sbelle said:


> You are on a roll!  Really gorgeous bag!!



  Thanks *sbelle*!!


----------



## purseinsanity

bagshopaholic said:


> My non-Chanel loots from Paris :
> 
> 1. LV mini pochette accessoires
> View attachment 1264307
> 
> 
> 2. LV monogram canvas favorit bracelet
> View attachment 1264308
> 
> 
> 3. Longchamp Christmas 2010 Limited Edition Le Pliage (with window pocket for photo)
> View attachment 1264309
> 
> 
> 4. Longchamp Eiffel Tower Scarf in Baltic Blue
> View attachment 1264310




Love everything!


----------



## purseinsanity

minnie04 said:


> Purse, wayyyy too gorgeous!
> I am waiting mine from Bal LV. the waiting takes forever....
> is yours from spring 2011 or fall 2010?



Thanks twin!!    Mine is from Fall 2010.


----------



## purseinsanity

minnie04 said:


> I will guess it's fr fall'10 , looks it has blue undertone and the leather is thick smooth. The spring one looks more distress and thinner from some photos . But it's just my guess. .



ITA...the leather is amazingly thick and chewy!!!  I'm in love!


----------



## purseinsanity

purse-nality said:


> ^wanna know too! looks like a you scored a TRUE gray, *R*! congrats! can we see daylight pics? :greengrin:



I'm sorry I haven't had time yet!  By the time I get home from work it's already dark!  I'll do it soon, promise!


----------



## purseinsanity

scholastican said:


> WOW! This is fabulous! It goes with everything!



  Thank you!!


----------



## purseinsanity

Thank you *gaga*!!!!  You're quite a good shopper yourself!    Love all your new goodies!


----------



## bagbury

my eyes almost popped out looking at these goodies!!! tooo pwweeetttyyy!!


----------



## purseinsanity

Here's my new Rick Owens leather jacket!  I love my Bal Moto jackets, but I've also wanted a RO for a long, long time!


----------



## jessdressed

^^gorgeous jacket!! Love the color and the leather looks scrumptious!


----------



## purseinsanity

^Thanks!!!  The leather is AMAZING!  It smells soooo good, LOL!


----------



## sbelle

green97 said:


> I had always thought this bag was cute - and though I wasn't looking for it, stumbled onto one last week. Much roomier, obviously, than any of my classic flaps, but what to wear with it takes more effort. Hahhaahhaha, listen to me trying to explain my "cheating"!!! I do love this fun bag, though - it's the LV Watercolor (Aquarelle) Speedy 35, bought absolutely pristine from Fashionphile.



It's a real beauty!  Congratulations!


----------



## sbelle

purseinsanity said:


> Here's my new Rick Owens leather jacket!  I love my Bal Moto jackets, but I've also wanted a RO for a long, long time!



Another gorgeous jacket -- I know you look rockin' in it!  Congratulations!


----------



## Pursepushin

Great jacket, Purse....enjoy!


----------



## lvchanelqueen

Just got back from my vacation in Honolulu, and Korea, here are the purchases.


----------



## Pursepushin

Lovely color selections; congrats!




lvchanelqueen said:


> Just got back from my vacation in Honolulu, and Korea, here are the purchases.


----------



## lvchanelqueen

Pursepushin said:


> Lovely color selections; congrats!


Thanks, dear.


----------



## mimichauchau

my first mj purchase =)


----------



## **Chanel**

purseinsanity said:


> Here's my new Rick Owens leather jacket! I love my Bal Moto jackets, but I've also wanted a RO for a long, long time!


 
Love the color, congratulations and enjoy !


----------



## **Chanel**

lvchanelqueen said:


> Just got back from my vacation in Honolulu, and Korea, here are the purchases.


 
Nice purchases, love all of them, congratulations!


----------



## **Chanel**

mimichauchau said:


> my first mj purchase =)


 
Lovely wallet, congratulations and enjoy!


----------



## purseinsanity

sbelle said:


> Another gorgeous jacket -- I know you look rockin' in it!  Congratulations!



Thanks *sbelle*!


----------



## purseinsanity

Pursepushin said:


> Great jacket, Purse....enjoy!



  Thank you *Pursepushin*!


----------



## purseinsanity

lvchanelqueen said:


> Just got back from my vacation in Honolulu, and Korea, here are the purchases.



Love it all!


----------



## purseinsanity

mimichauchau said:


> my first mj purchase =)



Oh, that's so nice!  Is it a clutch?


----------



## purseinsanity

**Chanel** said:


> Love the color, congratulations and enjoy !



Thanks sweetie!


----------



## fieryfashionist

I'm way behind in posting my new goodies, but here's a start (sorry for the crappy iphone pics I took in a hurry)!

Bendels headband quartet (some of my favorite brands... jewelry for the hair)! 





Bendels bracelet/necklace (same brand - Auden - love their stuff) and a pretty pin!





Got this a while back (NM sale)... Vince leather jacket in Key Grey (this fabulous greenish grey color)!





These cute Eloise tights from Anthro (paired with my Oxblood Ron Rons)!





Betsey Johnson gloves and a scarf collar thing... haha.





It's ridiculously cold, so another pair of Burberry earmuffs to add to my collection!





Stuart Weitzman bootleg thigh high boots in black leather!  Love these!!  This pic sucks (I wore them over skinny grey COH jeggings), but I wore them out last week with a charcoal grey sweater dress and they looked great!  I also bought them in a chocolate brown (don't have a pic of them though)!


----------



## purseinsanity

^Great purchases yet again Minal!


----------



## fieryfashionist

*Israeli* - Aww, thank you!

*sbelle* - What a gorgeous necklace! 

*schol *- What a classy pair of pumps and a fabulous tote! 

*tonkamamma* - Beautiful clutches!!

*funmeg* - I adore rose gold   Your Cartier necklace is so pretty!  The DT is fab, too!

*ilovemychanel* - What a gorgeous shade of blue on that Birkin!! 

*purse* - I love that City... it's stunning!!!  Fabulous RO jacket, too!  I swear, you have the BEST collection of leather jackets!!!!! 

*bagshopaholic* - Such cute purchases!! 

*gaga* - Amazing stuff as usual!  That vest looks fierce on you!  Love the Miu Miu flats too!  Everything is beautiful! 

*pls* - Such cute sneakers!

*K*, I love, love your shoe haul!!   I adore anything CL glitter and those Ron Rons are perfection!!  Love the Miu Miu flats, too!  Ahh, and the Maniacs are fabulous!!

*Mon*, that VCA necklace is stunning on you!! 

*green97* - Such a pretty LV bag... congrats on finding it!!

*lvchanelqueen* - Such pretty purchases!!

*mimi *- Very nice MJ clutch/wallet!


----------



## purseinsanity

^   Thank you!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Aww, thanks *P*!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Haha, we posted at the same time!   You're welcome!


----------



## thegraceful1

Smoothoprter said:


> ... Van Cleef & Arpels 6 motif Magic Alhambra (sorry for the bad iPhone pics).


 
Mon- Gorgeous Necklace!
Minal- love your Red CL!


----------



## **Chanel**

fieryfashionist said:


> I'm way behind in posting my new goodies, but here's a start (sorry for the crappy iphone pics I took in a hurry)!
> 
> Bendels headband quartet (some of my favorite brands... jewelry for the hair)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bendels bracelet/necklace (same brand - Auden - love their stuff) and a pretty pin!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got this a while back (NM sale)... Vince leather jacket in Key Grey (this fabulous greenish grey color)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These cute Eloise tights from Anthro (paired with my Oxblood Ron Rons)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Betsey Johnson gloves and a scarf collar thing... haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's ridiculously cold, so another pair of Burberry earmuffs to add to my collection!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuart Weitzman bootleg thigh high boots in black leather! Love these!! This pic sucks (I wore them over skinny grey COH jeggings), but I wore them out last week with a charcoal grey sweater dress and they looked great! I also bought them in a chocolate brown (don't have a pic of them though)!


 
Nice purchases and I love your CL !


----------



## Smoothoprter

Wow Minal, you're a shopping goddess! Lots of great stuff. I bought a gorgeous headband from Nordies and I thought of you. Have you seen these? 
http://www.google.com/url?url=http:...adband&usg=AFQjCNFumYc38UI-r3APVe6av28pIz0Iyw


----------



## Pursepushin

*mimichauchau: *very sweet and cute clutch.
*Minal:* You've been out getting in the sparkly again I see......great haul!
*Mon:* Love that HB, very chic.


----------



## **Chanel**

*Smoothoprter: *Nice headband, love the details on it!


----------



## hazeltt

Gorgeous haul, Minal! It looks like your closet is overflowing with goodies in that last photo!


----------



## bagshopaholic

Thanks ***Chanel***, *purseinsanity *and *fieryfashionist* !


----------



## bagshopaholic

Jelly flats & hair accessories from Ferragamo :


----------



## **Chanel**

^^ Love the hair accessories !


----------



## pond23

Loving everyone's purchases!


----------



## purseinsanity

great purchases *bagshopaholic*!


----------



## mimichauchau

purseinsanity said:


> Oh, that's so nice!  Is it a clutch?



yes  very affordable n it looks great with everythingg


----------



## fieryfashionist

Aww, thanks *N*! 

*Chanel* - Thanks so much! 

*Purse* - Hi!!   Haha, you know me, bring on the sparkly any time!! 

*hazeltt* - Hi!  Aww, thanks!   Ohh man, that closet is so disorganized!  My walk in has way more stuff and is slightly better organized! 

*bags* - Beautiful Ferragamo haul!  Those headbands are adorable!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Hi Mon!!  Miss seeing you around here more regularly!   Aww, well thank you!  It's funny you bought that (fabulous!!) headband... back in the summer, Bendels had the hot pink/orange version... I bought 292938 headbands at the time though, so even though I loved it, I passed on it!  I'm sure they will be getting these in, and in some of the colors you've posted... I'll definitely pick it up then!   Some of my favorite headbands have the side detailing like this one... I like the look with my curly hair. 






Smoothoprter said:


> Wow Minal, you're a shopping goddess! Lots of great stuff. I bought a gorgeous headband from Nordies and I thought of you. Have you seen these?
> http://www.google.com/url?url=http:...adband&usg=AFQjCNFumYc38UI-r3APVe6av28pIz0Iyw


----------



## dannkat

My newly acquired rubis/Iris belt kit:





Matchy matchy with my rubis CDC bought about a month ago:





The one that got me started.....





My tiny H slg family:


----------



## eggpudding

^Everything is beautiful! Love the matching CDC and belt kit


----------



## jolenejeey

Xmas gift from DH, *Lady Dior Blue Cannage Lambskin*


----------



## **Chanel**

dannkat said:


> My newly acquired rubis/Iris belt kit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matchy matchy with my rubis CDC bought about a month ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The one that got me started.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My tiny H slg family:


 
Love all of them, congratulations !


----------



## **Chanel**

jolenejeey said:


> Xmas gift from DH, *Lady Dior Blue Cannage Lambskin*


 
I already commented on this at the Dior thread, I really love the color of this bag, it's beautiful. Congrats again !


----------



## tingy

My first pair! I love it so much! I hope I can find more in my size (which is tiny!).. 


























Matching my new bag! 





Its dark now so its not really true colour but I can't wait!!


----------



## JeanGranger

^ normally i only wear flats and im thinking of 1st pair CL heels 
are they comfy? how high are these? 2.5 cm?


----------



## tingy

3 inches.. Should be comfy, I hope.... Hee hee


----------



## peironglow

have gone missing for the last 9mths as have been very busy with work and my new love ... (sorry Chanel!)

shall start off with bracelets/bangle


----------



## peironglow

MY mini H Bag Collection 






My favourite wallet


----------



## **Chanel**

tingy said:


> My first pair! I love it so much! I hope I can find more in my size (which is tiny!)..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matching my new bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its dark now so its not really true colour but I can't wait!!


 
They're beautiful and they look very nice with the bag. Which color is your bag?


----------



## **Chanel**

peironglow said:


> MY mini H Bag Collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favourite wallet


 
Your collection is beautiful and I wouldn't call it a mini collection .
The Birkin, is it Etoupe in Togo? And what is the color and leather of your red Kelly please? I love it!


----------



## peironglow

Hi babe, yes u are right! That is etoupe in togo.. My kelly 35cm is in rouge G in togo.. I can see that in your waitlist as well  



**Chanel** said:


> Your collection is beautiful and I wouldn't call it a mini collection .
> The Birkin, is it Etoupe in Togo? And what is the color and leather of your red Kelly please? I love it!


----------



## barbiepink

haaaa 

it would be hermes, i am saving up for my first birkin..


----------



## monap_1981

Beautiful purchases, everyone!


----------



## Bevyofpurses

peironglow said:


> MY mini H Bag Collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My favourite wallet



Omg!!!
The etoupe birkin with the twilly is just so adorable. You have a beautiful hermes collection.


----------



## **Chanel**

peironglow said:


> Hi babe, yes u are right! That is etoupe in togo.. My kelly 35cm is in rouge G in togo.. I can see that in your waitlist as well


 
Thanks for your reply !
Yes, Rouge Garrance is on my wishlist as well but for now I'm waiting for my order to arrive (Gris T 30 Birkin). But everytime I see Etoupe it makes me wonder if I made the right decision, I'm starting to like Etoupe more and more .


----------



## peironglow

I am so excited for you! Haha.. Tell mi about it. Whenever i saw Gris T, it makes mi wonder did i make the right decision to take the etoupe..I guess is not a matter of choice but what is available at that time..  honestly, both colors are stunning. They go very well with all clothings  do a reveal once it arrives and i am sure u will enjoy her as much as i do 




**Chanel** said:


> Thanks for your reply !
> Yes, Rouge Garrance is on my wishlist as well but for now I'm waiting for my order to arrive (Gris T 30 Birkin). But everytime I see Etoupe it makes me wonder if I made the right decision, I'm starting to like Etoupe more and more .


----------



## peironglow

Barbiepink, Good luck! It is worth the wait 

Bevyofpurse, thank you! I am looking another pair of twilly to dress up my Potiron Birkin


----------



## tingy

**Chanel** said:


> They're beautiful and they look very nice with the bag. Which color is your bag?



I think is classic beige with gold hardware...


----------



## **Chanel**

peironglow said:


> I am so excited for you! Haha.. Tell mi about it. Whenever i saw Gris T, it makes mi wonder did i make the right decision to take the etoupe..I guess is not a matter of choice but what is available at that time..  honestly, both colors are stunning. They go very well with all clothings  do a reveal once it arrives and i am sure u will enjoy her as much as i do


 
Thank you ! Well, if I don't like the Gris T. maybe we can trade haha. Just kidding, lol .
I'll do a reveal with X-Mas in the H. forum, it's not the Gris T. but there's another Birkin waiting for me under the X-Mas tree .
Btw, about the twillies for your Potiron Birkin, have you thought about the Tohu Bohu twillies in orange?


----------



## **Chanel**

tingy said:


> I think is classic beige with gold hardware...


 
Thank you ! I couldn't see it very well on my screen, looked a bit like taupe, that's why I was asking as I love taupe colors .


----------



## peironglow

haha.. That is a brilliant idea! 
Wow! Look like you have GREAT xmas this year with all your wishlists coming at the same time..  i am waiting for one of my wishlist to arrive too.. Hope just before xmas  ok i see u at H forum

Ok i go look at tohu bohu twillies n update u 



**Chanel** said:


> Thank you ! Well, if I don't like the Gris T. maybe we can trade haha. Just kidding, lol .
> I'll do a reveal with X-Mas in the H. forum, it's not the Gris T. but there's another Birkin waiting for me under the X-Mas tree .
> Btw, about the twillies for your Potiron Birkin, have you thought about the Tohu Bohu twillies in orange?


----------



## G&Smommy

Here are my sale and outlet finds for December - 

A St. John jacket in black and white with black camellia buttons that looks very Chanel-esque. Marked down to $325 from $1295.

Two pairs of Vera Wang flats from Nordstrom Rack marked down to $55 and $99.

Three pairs of sale shoes from NM - black Dior flats, studded Miu Miu flats, and Manolo bow flats. 

I have one more pair of Chanel flats coming from the sale and then I am totally banned from buying more flats!

Jennifer


----------



## AMJ

^*G&Smommy*, I love everything you purchased! Great socre from the sale!


----------



## hermesugo

*Dannkat*- How do you like your Etoupe  combo belt? I have the Gold/Black combo and would like to add this one to my collection but I don't know about the color, if you have some modelling pics, I would love to see! Thanks!



dannkat said:


> My newly acquired rubis/Iris belt kit:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matchy matchy with my rubis CDC bought about a month ago:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The one that got me started.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My tiny H slg family:


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

jolenejeey said:


> Xmas gift from DH, *Lady Dior Blue Cannage Lambskin*



this bag is absolutely amazing , congrats!!


----------



## **Chanel**

peironglow said:


> haha.. That is a brilliant idea!
> Wow! Look like you have GREAT xmas this year with all your wishlists coming at the same time..  i am waiting for one of my wishlist to arrive too.. Hope just before xmas  ok i see u at H forum
> 
> Ok i go look at tohu bohu twillies n update u


 

Crossing my fingers for you that your bag will arrive before X-Mas .
Ohh, my wishlist is a 2 year plan, can't get them all at the same time, my money tree wouldn't allow that .

*G&Smommy: *Great purchases, love all of them, especially the jacket !


----------



## peironglow

Not a scarf person but i fall in love with this shawl ...


----------



## **Chanel**

peironglow said:


> Not a scarf person but i fall in love with this shawl ...


 
Wow, the 140 cm Kelly en Perles silk shawl ! It's gorgeous, congratulations!


----------



## peironglow

Hee.. U know what? I took your advice and went down to look for twillys for my Potiron birkin but there are limited designs that i can choose from.. Though my sa knows that i am not a scarf person but she cant wait to share with mi on the new arrivals.. End up i saw this shawl n i immediately fall in love with it 




**Chanel** said:


> Wow, the 140 cm Kelly en Perles silk shawl ! It's gorgeous, congratulations!


----------



## sweetie_sg

May I present my newly acquisition
Cartier Santos 100 Medium size


----------



## valnsw

*Sweetie* Congrats! We are watch twins


----------



## *ilovebrad*

This is gorgeous!




peironglow said:


> Not a scarf person but i fall in love with this shawl ...


----------



## *ilovebrad*

Nice!




sweetie_sg said:


> May I present my newly acquisition
> Cartier Santos 100 Medium size


----------



## Pradabunny

Just bought this Miu Miu from Saks for $190.


----------



## peironglow

Sweetie_sg, congra on your new baby! That is truly a classic watch to own 

Ilovebrad, thanks! 

Pradabunny, you have scored yourself a nice pair of shoes!


----------



## honeybeez

mine.. 

postimage.org/image/181anlj5w/

postimage.org/image/182g017ic/


----------



## honeybeez

glowfoto.com/static_image/19-013503L/2520/jpg/12/2010/img5/glowfoto


----------



## sweetie_sg

valnsw said:


> *Sweetie* Congrats! We are watch twins






*ilovebrad* said:


> Nice!


 Thank You


----------



## sweetie_sg

peironglow said:


> Sweetie_sg, congra on your new baby! That is truly a classic watch to own
> 
> Ilovebrad, thanks!
> 
> Pradabunny, you have scored yourself a nice pair of shoes!


Thank You


----------



## sassygee

Pradabunny said:


> Just bought this Miu Miu from Saks for $190.


 
Very cute shoes!!!!! and at a great price.


----------



## tingy

I picked this up... 






Bv medium Veneta in ebano:





With my red bv wallet:


----------



## sbelle

*tingy*--love your veneta!!!


----------



## sbelle

sweetie_sg said:


> May I present my newly acquisition
> Cartier Santos 100 Medium size



Such a beautiful watch!  Congratulations!


----------



## NYCavalier

my new balenciaga nuage giant rose gold hw city! The color is super hard to capture -- but it is a true periwinkle!


----------



## Bornsocialite26

NYCavalier said:


> my new balenciaga nuage giant rose gold hw city! The color is super hard to capture -- but it is a true periwinkle!



 just when I think Im done w/ bbags!!!


----------



## tonkamama

*Dear SANTA :santawave:, Sorry that I broke my "ban" and bought this little gift for myself right before Christmas....resents  The Sweet Charms earrings set by Louis Vuitton   *


----------



## valnsw

My small little contribution from the Orange side for this month 

My Black / Rubis belt kit






My Hapi bracelet double tour, in black and orange

The black side





The orange side


----------



## sweetie_sg

sbelle said:


> Such a beautiful watch! Congratulations!


 Thank You


----------



## sweetie_sg

beautiful purchases... I love your belt


valnsw said:


> My small little contribution from the Orange side for this month
> 
> My Black / Rubis belt kit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Hapi bracelet double tour, in black and orange
> 
> The black side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The orange side


----------



## valnsw

*sweetie* Go grab one, I think there probably will be belt kits new stock in MBS? 

Or else wait til the baby is born to indulge yourself


----------



## sweetie_sg

valnsw said:


> *sweetie* Go grab one, I think there probably will be belt kits new stock in MBS?
> 
> Or else wait til the baby is born to indulge yourself


yes


----------



## purseinsanity

Congrats everyone!!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

My new black Rick Owens jacket finally arrived!  

It's thinner than my DNA dust one and I LOVE how it drapes!


----------



## purseinsanity

And I've been lusting after this Mulberry Leopard Scarf forever!  Sorry for the blurry picture!


----------



## luckystar07

I bought this Gucci bag as a Holiday gift for myself! This didn't help me saving for Jumbo for sure, but oh, well... The price was too good to pass


----------



## purseinsanity

^Very nice!


----------



## Deborah1986

_*tonkamama:* Your pics are amazing  and the goodies too resents_


----------



## *ilovebrad*

I love this!





purseinsanity said:


> My new black Rick Owens jacket finally arrived!
> 
> It's thinner than my DNA dust one and I LOVE how it drapes!


----------



## purseinsanity

^Thank you!


----------



## hazeltt

I've been lusting after this on net-a-porter as well! just that i never took the plunge. congrats on the purchase! it's lovely! 



purseinsanity said:


> And I've been lusting after this Mulberry Leopard Scarf forever!  Sorry for the blurry picture!


----------



## Tartine

presenting my mini 'pyramid' CDCs


----------



## Tartine

Farandole 120


----------



## pandalian

*tartine* wow! many congrats! have not been in the forum for awhile and once logged in, i see all your gorgeous H collection.


*valnsw* congrats! love your bracelet!


----------



## Tartine

*pandalian* my dear, thank you for sharing my joy


----------



## jeszica

Tartine - WOW!  twin with you on White Epson CDC with ghw!


----------



## valnsw

*purseinsanity *Great scarf and jacket there!

*Tartine* I'm going gaga over your CDC collection!!  
Is that the braise with ghw at the top?

*panda* Thanks. I grabbed it from the local store the moment I saw it was in XS size  But it is still a lil loose on me. Wondering if I should punch another hole but then the bit of leather will be quite long sticking out. SA said can bring back anytime to do it.


----------



## Tartine

Yes, *jeszica*!

*valnsw*, you are right...that's a gator in braise w GHW


----------



## *ilovebrad*

thats beautiful!




Tartine said:


> presenting my mini 'pyramid' CDCs


----------



## pilatesworks

Beautiful purchases everyone! 
Tartine, you always look so gorgeous, and I LOVE your CDC Pyramid and your Farandole! 
Congrats to all ! I wish I had time to shout out to everyone! 
Purse, I adore your new RO and scarf! 
NyCav, your new Balenciaga is stunning! 
Purse and Ny Cav, mod pics?


----------



## hermesugo

Tartine said:


> presenting my mini 'pyramid' CDCs


----------



## purseinsanity

hazeltt said:


> I've been lusting after this on net-a-porter as well! just that i never took the plunge. congrats on the purchase! it's lovely!



Thank you!


----------



## purseinsanity

valnsw said:


> *purseinsanity *Great scarf and jacket there!
> 
> *Tartine* I'm going gaga over your CDC collection!!
> Is that the braise with ghw at the top?
> 
> *panda* Thanks. I grabbed it from the local store the moment I saw it was in XS size  But it is still a lil loose on me. Wondering if I should punch another hole but then the bit of leather will be quite long sticking out. SA said can bring back anytime to do it.



  Thank you *valnsw*!


----------



## purseinsanity

pilatesworks said:


> Beautiful purchases everyone!
> Tartine, you always look so gorgeous, and I LOVE your CDC Pyramid and your Farandole!
> Congrats to all ! I wish I had time to shout out to everyone!
> Purse, I adore your new RO and scarf!
> NyCav, your new Balenciaga is stunning!
> Purse and Ny Cav, mod pics?




Ok, you asked for it!  

I just threw them on over what I was wearing  so they're not the best pics ever!












And the "DNA dust":











They are both listed as A/W 2010, but the brown is definitely thicker leather and much stiffer than the black.

My DNA dust is a 40 and the black is a 44.

The black is definitely much looser but I love how it feels.  The brown is very snug across the shoulders...I'm hoping it'll stretch a little bit!


----------



## allbrandspls

^^^ stop making me drool over your CLs and jacket> looking hot!


----------



## purseinsanity

^    Thanks *allbrands*!!  You are way too kind!


----------



## Deborah1986

allbrandspls said:


> ^^^ stop making me drool over your CLs and jacket> looking hot!


 
:true:


----------



## sbelle

*purse* -- your jackets are fab and you look wonderful in them!  Thanks for the modeling shots!


----------



## purseinsanity

*Deborah and sbelle*, thank you both so much!!

Merry Christmas!


----------



## bagshopaholic

My Joy from Ferragamo


----------



## betty_boop

xmas gift to myself





xmas gift from a love one


----------



## bagshopaholic

Prada mini bags


----------



## pond23

^ Those Prada mini bags are just too cute!


----------



## sbelle

*bagshopaholic*--cute Prada mini bags!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

BA 120 Drama pumps (sale find)!













Nicholas Kirkwood leather/lace runway booties... my only dept. store sale find I HAD to have!


----------



## fieryfashionist

*dannkat* - Love the H belt!! 

*jolene* - So beautiful!!

*tingy* - Oooooh, love the nude CLs!  They look beautiful with your flap! 

*peironglow* - What a beautiful H collection you have!!!   Lovely shawl, too!

*G&Smommy* - I love all of your finds!!  The jacket is beautiful and the flats are all TDF!! 

*sweetie_sg *- What a beautiful Cartier!!!

*Pradabunny* - What an amazing score!  I love Miu Miu! 

*tingy* - Beautiful BV!!  It looks so nice with your wallet, too!

*NYC *- LOVE the color of that Bal!!!! 

*tonkamama* - Such pretty LV purchases!!

*valnsw* - Love the belt and bracelet!!! 

*Purse*, your RO jackets look sensational on you!!!!   Cute scarf, too!

*tartine* - What an amazing pyramid!!   Love the farandole, too!

*betty_boop* - What a beautiful belt!  Adorable gift, too!

*bagshopaholic* - Such great purchases!!  Love the shoes and the bags!!


----------



## purseinsanity

*bagshopaholic*, love your shoes!!


----------



## purseinsanity

*betty boop*, I love your H belt!  I've always wanted one.  Congrats!


----------



## purseinsanity

bagshopaholic said:


> Prada mini bags
> 
> View attachment 1281387
> 
> 
> View attachment 1281388
> 
> 
> View attachment 1281389
> 
> 
> View attachment 1281390
> 
> 
> View attachment 1281391



Sooo adorable!!


----------



## purseinsanity

*Fiery*!  The queen of shopping strikes again!!    You have amazing taste.  Congrats on your amazing finds.


----------



## purseinsanity

fieryfashionist said:


> *dannkat* - Love the H belt!!
> 
> *jolene* - So beautiful!!
> 
> *tingy* - Oooooh, love the nude CLs!  They look beautiful with your flap!
> 
> *peironglow* - What a beautiful H collection you have!!!   Lovely shawl, too!
> 
> *G&Smommy* - I love all of your finds!!  The jacket is beautiful and the flats are all TDF!!
> 
> *sweetie_sg *- What a beautiful Cartier!!!
> 
> *Pradabunny* - What an amazing score!  I love Miu Miu!
> 
> *tingy* - Beautiful BV!!  It looks so nice with your wallet, too!
> 
> *NYC *- LOVE the color of that Bal!!!!
> 
> *tonkamama* - Such pretty LV purchases!!
> 
> *valnsw* - Love the belt and bracelet!!!
> 
> *Purse*, your RO jackets look sensational on you!!!!   Cute scarf, too!
> 
> *tartine* - What an amazing pyramid!!   Love the farandole, too!
> 
> *betty_boop* - What a beautiful belt!  Adorable gift, too!
> 
> *bagshopaholic* - Such great purchases!!  Love the shoes and the bags!!



Thanks hon!!


----------



## AMJ

*Purse*, I LOVE your jackets! Looks perfect on you!


----------



## eggpudding

Finally got a Bal!


----------



## pilatesworks

^^^^Congrats, Black and GSH is my favorite combo! 
Beautiful!


----------



## pilatesworks

Lovely purchases everyone ! 
As usual I cannot respond to y'all individually but I check this thread out all the time and am usually in awe of your great taste and lovely new things!


----------



## eggpudding

^Thank you! Your collection is amazing


----------



## Israeli_Flava

I really love your BAL eggpudding! I don't have one yet, but I have been eyeing this particular one.... very tempting  Congrats!


----------



## eggpudding

Israeli_Flava said:


> I really love your BAL eggpudding! I don't have one yet, but I have been eyeing this particular one.... very tempting  Congrats!



Thank you so much  I'd been hemming and hawing over which one to get, but it was love at first sight. I hope you get yours soon!


----------



## ohstarrynight

I spend a lot of money this  month on myself. One of my new year resolutions for 2011 is to cut back on my spending/shopping. Wish me luck. 


I'm having problem uploading my pictures through my album. It keep saying failure to upload. Can anyone please tell me or have a cue why keeping saying failure to upload? :help:So here are the links to my pictures. 

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos..._488009243566_660533566_5810186_1880690_n.jpg

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos..._488013163566_660533566_5810215_2262144_n.jpg

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos..._488022198566_660533566_5810347_3370454_n.jpg

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos..._488012953566_660533566_5810211_2916282_n.jpg

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...3_488013003566_660533566_5810212_365831_n.jpg


----------



## purseinsanity

^Gorgeous!!!  Love them all!


----------



## purseinsanity

eggpudding said:


> Finally got a Bal!



LOVE it!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

AMJ said:


> *Purse*, I LOVE your jackets! Looks perfect on you!



  Thank you *AMJ*!!!


----------



## **Chanel**

Tartine said:


> presenting my mini 'pyramid' CDCs


 
Wow, your collection is gorgeous and we're Farandole twins .
Farandole looks fabulous on you btw !


----------



## **Chanel**

*^^Purseinsanity: *You look fabulous here and love your CL shoes !
*eggpudding: *Love your Bal bag!

Everyone else: Congratulations on all your new purchases and enjoy  !


----------



## Pursepushin

/\ Congrats Purse; looks great on you! You remind me of me, always taking photos into the bathroom mirror.


----------



## **Chanel**

And these are my non Chanel purchases .

I ordered this Mulberry shawl from the NAP sale and can't wait until it arrives, love the pompoms on it :
http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/95233





I also bought myself a new Hermès bag, a Birkin and a matching scarf ! You can find my reveal here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/reveal-chanels-7777th-post-her-x-mas-2010-a-650763.html

Now I have to be good and trying to be on a ban again :shame:.


----------



## ohstarrynight

purseinsanity said:


> ^Gorgeous!!!  Love them all!


----------



## purse collector

Got these balenciaga wedges...


----------



## **Chanel**

purse collector said:


> Got these balenciaga wedges...


 
Love them ! Congratulations!


----------



## tonkamama

*Love everyone's amazing purchases!!!  *


----------



## pilatesworks

2007 Black GSH Flat Clutch! 
( it looks like GGH in this photo due to the flash I guess, but it is Silver HW ! )


----------



## pilatesworks

A few more things: 
4.04 ctw Tennis Bracelet: 





Tiffany necklace: 






LV Bleu Nuit Scarf: 






Dark Grey Vince leather jacket:


----------



## allbrandspls

congrats Leslie on your haul. All look amazing on you.


----------



## Tartine

Thank you ladies, purseinsanity & *Chanel*.


----------



## sbelle

Santa is a sweetie


Bottega Veneta Nero Vernice Lambskin Python Tote Bag







Hard to capture the color, but it is black, not brown


----------



## sbelle

*pilatesworks* -- love everything!  Your necklace and bracelet are beautiful and I especially love the scarf!  That's one I've wanted too, but haven't found it yet!  Looks great on you!


----------



## Chrisy

everything is very nice here.  Congrat!


----------



## Flip88

sbelle said:


> Santa is a sweetie
> 
> 
> Bottega Veneta Nero Vernice Lambskin Python Tote Bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to capture the color, but it is black, not brown



gorgeous!!


----------



## *ilovebrad*

love these shoes!




fieryfashionist said:


> BA 120 Drama pumps (sale find)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nicholas Kirkwood leather/lace runway booties... my only dept. store sale find I HAD to have!


----------



## Pursepushin

Wowsers! Gorgeous bag.




sbelle said:


> Santa is a sweetie
> 
> 
> Bottega Veneta Nero Vernice Lambskin Python Tote Bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hard to capture the color, but it is black, not brown


----------



## babyontheway

These are all sale finds, and I have to be good for a while...
Gucci sly boots, Moncler jackets (Pink clairy and black bady), Balcenciaga LE NM Bronze city and YSL tribute pump 90 in prune


----------



## Pursepushin

/\ Great Haul, Baby!


----------



## babyontheway

Thanks Purse!  There are so many new chanel shoes and bags that I want to buy, but my DH will seriously dis own me if I do  So I will have to be content for a bit.....


----------



## Pursepushin

I totally know what you're talking about. Always having to sneak stuff into the house.



babyontheway said:


> Thanks Purse! There are so many new chanel shoes and bags that I want to buy, but my DH will seriously dis own me if I do So I will have to be content for a bit.....


----------



## sassygee

Wow, congrats Babyontheway, for all of your sales purchases.  You have been on a role.  Happy New Year!!!!


----------



## G&Smommy

Getting ready for Spring wit some new shoes and a wallet 
Valentino Bow Jellies and Ferragamo Bow Jellies 
Valentino Thong Sandal with pearls and sequins - great deal on The Outnet - only $200 down from over $700
Finally, LV Zippy Wallet in Vernis in Rouge Fauviste, a beautiful purple color


----------



## Israeli_Flava

^Holy Moses! Congrats Jennifer! U r on a roll.

I sooooooooooo neeeeeeeeeeeded those Valentino's....sold out


----------



## G&Smommy

Thanks, Israeli-Flava!  I got so lucky on the Valentinos!  I think there were only 2 pairs available and one happened to be in my size!

Jennifer


----------



## sassygee

G&SMommy:  Congratulations on you great sales buys.  Shoes glorious shoes what more could a woman ask for.


----------



## babyontheway

Jennifer- WOW- congrats on all your goodies.  I love the valentino jellies and LV zippy!  Congrats!


G&Smommy said:


> Getting ready for Spring wit some new shoes and a wallet
> Valentino Bow Jellies and Ferragamo Bow Jellies
> Valentino Thong Sandal with pearls and sequins - great deal on The Outnet - only $200 down from over $700
> Finally, LV Zippy Wallet in Vernis in Rouge Fauviste, a beautiful purple color


----------



## Israeli_Flava

babyontheway said:


> These are all sale finds, and I have to be good for a while...
> Gucci sly boots, Moncler jackets (Pink clairy and black bady), Balcenciaga LE NM Bronze city and YSL tribute pump 90 in prune



Great finds BOTW! The guccis look very comfy! I had no idea Bal went on sale???? Wow! Pretty!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

G&Smommy said:


> Thanks, Israeli-Flava!  I got so lucky on the Valentinos!  I think there were only 2 pairs available and one happened to be in my size!
> 
> Jennifer



They kinda sorta reminded me of the braided chanels that just came out... With the rope/pearls... I think I will be breaking down soon and getting them.  Having a hard time paying 795 for thongs in the middle of winter... But it's gonna happen. Have u seen those irl?? TDF!!!!


----------



## FlipDiver

Scored Christian Louboutin Bibis for 1/2 off!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Ok that's it!!!! U have pushed me over the edge Pilates! I'm going to have to get that LV stole... But won't be a copy cat... I will get the marron... Thanks for the inspiration 

QUOTE=pilatesworks;17556668]A few more things: 
4.04 ctw Tennis Bracelet: 





Tiffany necklace: 






LV Bleu Nuit Scarf: 






Dark Grey Vince leather jacket: 






[/QUOTE]


----------



## FlipDiver

And Christian Louboutin Pigalle flats in nude mini glitter!


----------



## G&Smommy

Thanks, ssaygee and babyontheway!

Israeli-Flava, I actually pre-ordered the Chanel sandals you are talking about but think they are too close to the Valentinos so I may need to cancel my order, or change the color to white instead of the black.  I have not yet seen the Chanels IRL but they look gorgeous in pictures.  The Valentinos were just too good of a deal to pass up!

Jennifer


----------



## Israeli_Flava

G&Smommy said:


> Thanks, ssaygee and babyontheway!
> 
> Israeli-Flava, I actually pre-ordered the Chanel sandals you are talking about but think they are too close to the Valentinos so I may need to cancel my order, or change the color to white instead of the black. I have not yet seen the Chanels IRL but they look gorgeous in pictures. The Valentinos were just too good of a deal to pass up!
> 
> Jennifer


 
Yea, those Valentino's are definately winners!!!! :greengrin: 
I saw the pearl thong the other day in the boutique. I actually took pics that I will post tonite of the detail. The CC on the footbed is even inlayed with mother-of-pearl. The detail of that sandal is just AMAZING and feel like the finest LUXURY sandal ever made! 

I have seen white only in pics from the trunk show and was not liking the fact that the rope detail was so in-your-face and looked like a shoelace to me.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Ok, it's all TPF fault! All the beautiful pics...so I finally took the plunge to LV-Stole-dome.... 
and I tend to use Gucci in the summer when I go to the beach house at the Shore and leave the CC's safe at home ... so I couldn't resist these sale finds... Weekender (gym bag when not on vay-cay) and flip flips...


----------



## Pursepushin

I know........we're all excellent enablers here. Nice loot, sweetie.




Israeli_Flava said:


> Ok, it's all TPF fault! All the beautiful pics...so I finally took the plunge to LV-Stole-dome....
> and I tend to use Gucci in the summer when I go to the beach house at the Shore and leave the CC's safe at home ... so I couldn't resist these sale finds... Weekender (gym bag when not on vay-cay) and flip flips...


----------



## allbrandspls

babyontheway said:


> These are all sale finds, and I have to be good for a while...
> Gucci sly boots, Moncler jackets (Pink clairy and black bady), Balcenciaga LE NM Bronze city and YSL tribute pump 90 in prune


Hey K, wow u did some shopping. Lovely jackets and shoes. I hope to do the same damage when i'm over there.


----------



## allbrandspls

G&Smommy said:


> Getting ready for Spring wit some new shoes and a wallet
> Valentino Bow Jellies and Ferragamo Bow Jellies
> Valentino Thong Sandal with pearls and sequins - great deal on The Outnet - only $200 down from over $700
> Finally, LV Zippy Wallet in Vernis in Rouge Fauviste, a beautiful purple color


congrats on all your goodies.



FlipDiver said:


> Scored Christian Louboutin Bibis for 1/2 off!


Looks fab on you.



FlipDiver said:


> And Christian Louboutin Pigalle flats in nude mini glitter!


Love glitter shoes< beautiful.



Israeli_Flava said:


> Ok, it's all TPF fault! All the beautiful pics...so I finally took the plunge to LV-Stole-dome....
> and I tend to use Gucci in the summer when I go to the beach house at the Shore and leave the CC's safe at home ... so I couldn't resist these sale finds... Weekender (gym bag when not on vay-cay) and flip flips...


congrats on your proddies.


----------



## hazeltt

FlipDiver said:


> Scored Christian Louboutin Bibis for 1/2 off!



That's a great deal and love all the CL purchases! Congrats!



Israeli_Flava said:


> Ok that's it!!!! U have pushed me over the edge Pilates! I'm going to have to get that LV stole... But won't be a copy cat... I will get the marron... Thanks for the inspiration
> 
> QUOTE=pilatesworks;17556668]A few more things:
> 4.04 ctw Tennis Bracelet:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tiffany necklace:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LV Bleu Nuit Scarf:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dark Grey Vince leather jacket:


[/QUOTE]

Love your loot! And the LV scarves!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Purse, ABPls and hazeltt*

I'm soooooooooooo in  with my LV stole. Wearing it today! Very light and airy but WARM.... and soo soft! Why oh why did I wait so long????


----------



## sbelle

Israeli_Flava said:


> Ok, it's all TPF fault! All the beautiful pics...so I finally took the plunge to LV-Stole-dome....
> .



Those LV stoles can be addictive!  Congrats, it's beautiful!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

^I knew it was pretty but can't believe how funk-tion-al (adds such a punch to my outfit today), soft, warm and just yummmmmmmmmmy it tizzzz! Ahhhhhh...TY Sbelle!


----------



## purseinsanity

My new Rick Owens:


----------



## purseinsanity

And my new Blue Roi City w/GGH!!


----------



## sbelle

^*purseinsanity* you look hot, hot, hot!  Love the Bal too!


----------



## purseinsanity

Thanks hon!!


----------



## Pursepushin

Purse, you're rockin it, sweetie. Love Rick Owens and the B Bag is great, too. Is this Blue Roi color the same as some years back? I loved that color. In your photo it appears more navy. ?? Let me know, I loved the original color.


----------



## purse-nality

purseinsanity said:


> And my new Blue Roi City w/GGH!!











waaaah! GGH is back?!  been out of the bal loop... btw, finally mod shots from you! you look great! jealous of the RO!


----------



## pilatesworks

Wow, everyone has gotten lots of beautiful new goodies lately! 
Congrats! 

I just got a sweet little Balenciaga Coin Purse:


----------



## sbelle

^Sweet!!!!


----------



## FlipDiver

pilatesworks said:


> Wow, everyone has gotten lots of beautiful new goodies lately!
> Congrats!
> 
> I just got a sweet little Balenciaga Coin Purse:



That's a badass coin purse!  Who knew coin purses could be badass?  Seems like an oxymoron!


----------



## pilatesworks

Thanks sbelle! 
FlipDiver, that CP does have a bit of an attitude, huh?!


----------



## purseinsanity

Pursepushin said:


> Purse, you're rockin it, sweetie. Love Rick Owens and the B Bag is great, too. Is this Blue Roi color the same as some years back? I loved that color. In your photo it appears more navy. ?? Let me know, I loved the original color.



Thanks *Pursepushin*!!  I'm fairly new to Balenciaga, so I'm not sure how similar it is to the older blue.  Maybe some experts could pitch in?  This blue is not dark enough to be called navy IMO, but it's not too light either...the perfect shade for me!


----------



## allbrandspls

Purseinsanity!!!!!!!!!!!AWWWWW i need that bbag and that rick owen jacket and your closet! LOoking hot always! Can't wait to get over there and get a bbag.


----------



## peaceonearth

some of my new items i just got


----------



## peaceonearth




----------



## peaceonearth

Gucci jockey python


----------



## peaceonearth




----------



## peaceonearth

this bag was a great deal


----------



## peaceonearth

loving this wallet  super great deal!


----------



## peaceonearth

been wanting this manhattan bag for ever , but could'nt find one in a great condition , well i just did


----------



## peaceonearth

couldn't say no to these


----------



## Bevyofpurses

ohh loving your new haul, that creamy gucci is just fabulous!

your gorgeous silver reissue needs to be exposed in the january purchases.  Congrats peace one earth!


----------



## peaceonearth

and this too


----------



## peaceonearth

and last one 
these purcheses are 3 months old , but never shared any on the fourm , i love my motard even though its from 2007  i think its one of the best bags made by LV 
a great deal on this one as well


----------



## sbelle

*peaceonearth*  -- fabulous bags!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## FreshLilies

*peaceonearth*- Beautiful additions! You should definitely do a collection thread


----------



## girlsnstilettos

peaceonearth, I  the LV Motard!!! That's one of my fav LV bags as well


----------



## peaceonearth

Thank u everyone ,oh yeah I wanna do my own collection line


----------



## Pursepushin

POE: Thanks for sharing all these goodies. A woman after my own heart!!


----------



## peaceonearth

Thank u purse pushin ,my fav authenticator


----------



## AMJ

*Peaceonearth*, great purchases!


----------



## purseinsanity

*peaceonearth*!!!


----------



## pilatesworks

Beautiful purchases everyone! 

F+B Black Eternity boots:


----------



## babyontheway

Flip- Love the CL's!  We are bibi cousins (I have brown).  The nude mini glitter is so pretty!


FlipDiver said:


> And Christian Louboutin Pigalle flats in nude mini glitter!



 WOW- what a Gucci haul- love the sandals!  Now you ladies are all making me want LV stole too


Israeli_Flava said:


> Ok, it's all TPF fault! All the beautiful pics...so I finally took the plunge to LV-Stole-dome....
> and I tend to use Gucci in the summer when I go to the beach house at the Shore and leave the CC's safe at home ... so I couldn't resist these sale finds... Weekender (gym bag when not on vay-cay) and flip flips...



*Waves*  Hi W- How are you?  When are you coming here????


allbrandspls said:


> Hey K, wow u did some shopping. Lovely jackets and shoes. I hope to do the same damage when i'm over there.



Purse- you never fail to impress!  I am drooling over your new BBag!  


purseinsanity said:


> And my new Blue Roi City w/GGH!!



What a great coin purse.  I think balenciaga is just as addicting as Chanel


pilatesworks said:


> Wow, everyone has gotten lots of beautiful new goodies lately!
> Congrats!
> 
> I just got a sweet little Balenciaga Coin Purse:


----------



## babyontheway

What a haul!  I love all the gucci!  Congrats and enjoy all your loot


peaceonearth said:


> loving this wallet  super great deal!


----------



## purseinsanity

Great boots *pilates*!


----------



## purseinsanity

Thanks *babyontheway*!


----------



## peaceonearth

Hhhhhhhhh
Thank you ,all ,I will share some new items when I have time to take pics
Love to shop ,but I don't like to pay retail !! Even if it's $50 less then retail I feel good


----------



## sbelle

pilatesworks said:


> Beautiful purchases everyone!
> 
> F+B Black Eternity boots:



*pilates* Incredible boots!  Just incredible!!


----------



## sbelle

I've been a bit obsessed with the LV leopard scarves recently, but I have branched out momentarily.  I just got this Bottega Veneta cashmere scarf from the net-a-porter sale.  It is so thick, soft and yummy I've been wearing it around the house.


----------



## peaceonearth

Sbelle,,,I looooooooove color combination 
Enjoy it


----------



## hazeltt

My first pair of BA nude maniacs arrived today!


----------



## hazeltt

sbelle said:


> I've been a bit obsessed with the LV leopard scarves recently, but I have branched out momentarily.  I just got this Bottega Veneta cashmere scarf from the net-a-porter sale.  It is so thick, soft and yummy I've been wearing it around the house.




This BV scarf looks so warm and cozy! Congrats!


----------



## bluekit

hazeltt said:


> My first pair of BA nude maniacs arrived today!


 

!!!! Congrats!


----------



## bluekit

so I cheated on Chanel. . . with Verona PM


----------



## hazeltt

Thank you *bluekit*!

I love the first pic with the Hello Kitty!  Congrats on the new LV!


----------



## lisachen08

ommmg LOVE the rick owens leather jacket!!! i'm so obsessed with that jacket right now it's beautiful on you!!

and i seriously love those nude patent brian atwoods.. love that blush patent color!


----------



## Pursepushin

Good cheating; love the look.




bluekit said:


> so I cheated on Chanel. . . with Verona PM


----------



## AMJ

Love this LV bag! So cute. Great buy!


bluekit said:


> so I cheated on Chanel. . . with Verona PM


----------



## akillian24

bluekit said:


> so I cheated on Chanel. . . with Verona PM



Generally speaking, I am not an LV fan, but I love this bag every time I see it. Congrats!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

LV officially "stole" my heart 
This time in Azur....
That's 2 in 1 week. Weak. I'm just weak, lol


----------



## Israeli_Flava

bluekit said:


> so I cheated on Chanel. . . with Verona PM


 
You look great with that bag! Suits you well! Congrats!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Thanks BOTW!!! Careful... they are VERY addictive. Once I wore the leopard... I went back for Azur 2 days later!!!! Warm, beautiful and super comfy with NO itching!


----------



## AMJ

^ Another beautiful stole! Congratulations!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Thx AMJ! I can't get enuff of these bad boys!!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

sbelle said:


> I've been a bit obsessed with the LV leopard scarves recently, but I have branched out momentarily.  I just got this Bottega Veneta cashmere scarf from the net-a-porter sale.  It is so thick, soft and yummy I've been wearing it around the house.



gorgeous!


----------



## purseinsanity

hazeltt said:


> My first pair of BA nude maniacs arrived today!



perfect on you!


----------



## purseinsanity

bluekit said:


> so I cheated on Chanel. . . with Verona PM



if you're gonna cheat, might as well do it right!    great bag!


----------



## purseinsanity

lisachen08 said:


> ommmg LOVE the rick owens leather jacket!!! i'm so obsessed with that jacket right now it's beautiful on you!!
> 
> and i seriously love those nude patent brian atwoods.. love that blush patent color!



Thank you!


----------



## purseinsanity

Israeli_Flava said:


> LV officially "stole" my heart
> This time in Azur....
> That's 2 in 1 week. Weak. I'm just weak, lol



  LOVE this!  LV stoles are amazing!


----------



## sbelle

Israeli_Flava said:


> LV officially "stole" my heart
> This time in Azur....
> That's 2 in 1 week. Weak. I'm just weak, lol



Love it!  I am addicted to LV stoles too!


----------



## fieryfashionist

*eggpudding* - LOVE your Bal! 

*ohstarrynight* - What a fabulous shoe haul! 

*Chanel* - Congrats on your H haul!!!   That Mulberry shawl looks so cozy!

*purse collector* - Those Bal wedges are awesome!

*Leslie*, everything looks fabulous on you!!   I LOVE that Vince jacket, the diamond bracelet and the shawl (we're twins on that)!!  Ohhhh, and the lil coin purse is adorable!  The boots look great on you, too!  Congrats!! 

*baby* - Your finds never cease to amaze me... I really love it all!!!!!! 

*peaceonearth* - What fabulous bags!!  I love the light silver reissue (I have a 225 one)!  Your juicy jewelry is so cute, too!

*sbelle* - What a cozy scarf!  Lovely color combination!

*hazelett* - The BA maniacs look fabulous on you!!! 

*Israeli* - Ooooh, what a pretty stole!  Haha, I'm with you... I have three!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Have some stuff to post! 

NL sweater dress (sale find... looks cute on, but I didn't feel up to a modeling pic):





Vera Wang lavender flats in this pretty iridescent brown:





LOVE the new Mac shadows from the Peacocky collection!!!  The kissable lipcolor is fab too!  Went back twice haha.









Consignment finds!  Brand new Missoni headband and a cute ring!





Went super nuts over Zoya polish!  Love their colors!





Amazing sale find... Miu Miu camel patent heels!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Awesome sale find (only one size available and it happened to be mine)... always wanted a fun pair of Pucci rainboots!






I have a thing for Missoni scarves... saw this on hautelook and I had to have it!  I adore anything pink!!!





Which brings me to my next (and favorite!!) find (which will look fab with the above)!!  I kicked myself every single day for missing out on a pair of barbie pink CLs.  I stalked ebay, other sites, and nada.  Pink is my favorite color and this particular color is SO vibrant, SO happy and SO bright... simply wearing it makes for a pick me up!   Anyway, I managed to find a pair of brand new barbie pink declics... the color kills me... soooo in love!


----------



## FlipDiver

fieryfashionist said:


> Awesome sale find (only one size available and it happened to be mine)... always wanted a fun pair of Pucci rainboots!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a thing for Missoni scarves... saw this on hautelook and I had to have it!  I adore anything pink!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which brings me to my next (and favorite!!) find (which will look fab with the above)!!  I kicked myself every single day for missing out on a pair of barbie pink CLs.  I stalked ebay, other sites, and nada.  Pink is my favorite color and this particular color is SO vibrant, SO happy and SO bright... simply wearing it makes for a pick me up!   Anyway, I managed to find a pair of brand new barbie pink declics... the color kills me... soooo in love!



Ooh I love the rain boots and declics!!


----------



## hazeltt

Thank you *lisachen08 *and* purseinsanity*!

Thanks again *fiery*! I love your barbie pink declics! I loveee the colour!!


----------



## Deborah1986

Israeli_Flava said:


> LV officially "stole" my heart
> This time in Azur....
> That's 2 in 1 week. Weak. I'm just weak, lol


 
_Yeaah we are stole twins i adore it big congrats_


----------



## thavasa

This tread is always one of my favorites!! Congrats on everyone's great purchase!!

I'm loving pointed-toe pumps lately,
CL Pigalle 85mm in nude,





Valentino pumps in red,


----------



## thavasa

*Minal*~ I always enjoy checking out your new purchase, love all the goodies you got.
 You always  have such great purchase that I think you should totally be a personal shopper... please keep them comming



fieryfashionist said:


> Awesome sale find (only one size available and it happened to be mine)... always wanted a fun pair of Pucci rainboots!
> 
> 
> I have a thing for Missoni scarves... saw this on hautelook and I had to have it!  I adore anything pink!!!
> 
> 
> Which brings me to my next (and favorite!!) find (which will look fab with the above)!!  I kicked myself every single day for missing out on a pair of barbie pink CLs.  I stalked ebay, other sites, and nada.  Pink is my favorite color and this particular color is SO vibrant, SO happy and SO bright... simply wearing it makes for a pick me up!   Anyway, I managed to find a pair of brand new barbie pink declics... the color kills me... soooo in love!


----------



## bagshopaholic

Lanvin  H&M T-shirt


----------



## LVOEnyc

*fiery* Obsessed with the Barbie pink Declics!!
*thavasa* beautiful shoes!
*bagshopaholic* I love that shirt!


----------



## LVOEnyc

*bluekit* I think that's a GREAT cheat 

*fiery* Ok Minal I just went back a page and saw those all that nailpolish! Girl you really went all out! hehe


----------



## bluekit

hazeltt, Pursepushin, AMJ, akillian24, IF, purseinsanity (love your pup!), LVOEnyc!!


fiery...WHAT A HAUL!!!!  

Okay I'm loving all the nude pumps here!!!


----------



## thegraceful1

^Congrats! nice purchases everyone!

While waiting for my Black Chain Around Flap to arrive......got this LV from their lastest leather line: Empriente Artsy.


----------



## AMJ

^ Great bag! Congratulations!!!


----------



## peaceonearth

jut got it  mizi vienna


----------



## peaceonearth




----------



## peaceonearth

gucci python sukey!


----------



## sbelle

^Gorgeous!


----------



## peaceonearth

Tiffany Keys Petals  white gold  just got it


----------



## peaceonearth




----------



## peaceonearth

i love these


----------



## peaceonearth

last i got GUILTY by Gucci , i really think its the best perfume ever if you like light scent!! i got one for me and one for  my best freind because its just sooooooooooooooooooooo niceeeeeeeeee


----------



## AMJ

I love everything you got, *peace*!


----------



## bluekit

thegraceful1 said:


> ^Congrats! nice purchases everyone!
> 
> While waiting for my Black Chain Around Flap to arrive......got this LV from their lastest leather line: Empriente Artsy.


 
OH Pretty!! I really like the empriente line!! I did the same (bought an LV while waiting for my CAM) 



peaceonearth said:


>


 


peaceonearth said:


> Tiffany Keys Petals white gold  just got it


 
peace, I love everything you bought, particularly the tiffany key necklace.


----------



## peaceonearth

thank you all  
here is modeling pics of my new Aldo  i love them so muchhhhhhh


----------



## Pursepushin

Wow, you guys, I've been away from here and just saw all your gorgeous goodies. Thank you for supporting the beauty and fashion economy.


----------



## pilatesworks

Congrats everyone on your recent purchases! 

I have been doing my part to support the beauty and fashion economy ! ^^^^

I love my new F+B Black Eternity boots so much, I had to get a pair in Rabbit
(these are SO comfortable!):


----------



## LVOEnyc

*peace* those Aldos look AMAZING on you!!


----------



## peaceonearth

Lvo,,,,hug u


----------



## sbelle

Got some Roberto Coin sparkly earrings!


----------



## Swe3tGirl

I LOVE your handbag! I really want this bag for myself, but it's too big for me. Will be wating for LV to make a smaller size =P



thegraceful1 said:


> ^Congrats! nice purchases everyone!
> 
> While waiting for my Black Chain Around Flap to arrive......got this LV from their lastest leather line: Empriente Artsy.


----------



## monap_1981

Beautiful earrings!  Congrats! 



sbelle said:


> Got some Roberto Coin sparkly earrings!


----------



## peaceonearth

Sbelle dear we want some modeling pics they look stunning


----------



## LVOEnyc

*sbelle* ...  

Beautiful!!!


----------



## Paris3

From my trip to London I purchased this at Harrods...what a fabulous store!!!


----------



## sbelle

^Fabulous bag!!


----------



## luckystar07

I could not resist this. Introducing my first pair of Jimmy Choo!


----------



## luckystar07

I had to have these too. So guilty this month!


----------



## luckystar07

And this Nanette Lepore skirt.


----------



## luckystar07

Bracelet from December 2010


----------



## calisnoopy

fieryfashionist said:


> Awesome sale find (only one size available and it happened to be mine)... always wanted a fun pair of Pucci rainboots!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a thing for Missoni scarves... saw this on hautelook and I had to have it! I adore anything pink!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which brings me to my next (and favorite!!) find (which will look fab with the above)!! I kicked myself every single day for missing out on a pair of barbie pink CLs. I stalked ebay, other sites, and nada. Pink is my favorite color and this particular color is SO vibrant, SO happy and SO bright... simply wearing it makes for a pick me up!  Anyway, I managed to find a pair of brand new barbie pink declics... the color kills me... soooo in love!


 
M! As always you have amazing loot pics...I need to come visit again and pet all the new amazing pieces you've added to your collection since the last time I came to NYC!
************f00ff][/COLOR] 
************f00ff]LOVE the Pucci rain boots and those CL barbie pink are on my list!!!! sooo hot![/COLOR]



bagshopaholic said:


> Lanvin  H&M T-shirt
> 
> View attachment 1298361


 
Super cute!! Love the Lanvin H&M collection, I wonder how diff the tees are from the 22 Faubourg Lanvin tees I have that retailed for like 7XX usd for though eeps!



peaceonearth said:


> Tiffany Keys Petals white gold  just got it


 
LOVE this Tiffany key!! Def post modeling pics for us please 



sbelle said:


> Got some Roberto Coin sparkly earrings!


 
This ALSO requires a modeling pic, so pretty and sparkly!



Paris3 said:


> From my trip to London I purchased this at Harrods...what a fabulous store!!!



************f00ff]This looks gorgeous--what is the style name and is it new for Cruise/Spring 2011...the color is amazing! Would love to see modeling pics too hehe[/COLOR]
************f00ff][/COLOR]


----------



## calisnoopy

Just got these over the holidays...


Valentino Rose Glam Sequin Clutch





Valentino Black Lace Nuage Tote





Christian Louboutin Marine Glitter Ron Ron





Proenza Schouler Dark Grey Lace Up Booties





Nicholas Kirkwood Hot Pink Platform shoes





Givenchy Pre-Fall 2010 Mint Green Feather Skirt with Rhinestone belt embellishments! SOOOO much more amazing in real life and worn...







Oscar De La Renta Rhinestone and Sequin Mesh Bib Necklace



Sass & Bide the dark sea tee





Iossellani Gunmetal Fringe Necklace







That's all that I can remember for now...but picked up some cute jewelry pieces while in South Africa recently too--so crazy since I see a lot of the similar statement necklaces and bracelets here in the U.S. with stores charging upwards of $500 usd for costume jewelry which I found in South Africa for around $10 USD or less!


----------



## calisnoopy

Oh and got these too Jimmy Choo Ugg Mandah boots...so comfy!


----------



## pond23

^ I love that Sass & Bide tee!


----------



## NYCavalier

Ahh!! This thread is so full of such amazing purchases!!! 

I love love LOVE my black PS1, so I had to get another!

Introducing my new PS1 large in smoke!





w/ her black sistaaaaaa


----------



## golden's mom

PS1 medium in midnight...2 pairs of Lanvin ballet flats...


----------



## FlipDiver

calisnoopy said:


> Oh and got these too Jimmy Choo Ugg Mandah boots...so comfy!
> 
> esaletrade.com/images/Jimmy%20Choo%20Mandah%20studded%20suede%20boots.jpg



Those are the fanciest Uggs I've ever seen!


----------



## sbelle

NYCavalier said:


> I love love LOVE my black PS1, so I had to get another!
> 
> Introducing my new PS1 large in smoke!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> w/ her black sistaaaaaa



Smoke is a gorgeous color!!


----------



## Bri 333

My first DVF piece, a wrap dress. A new addiction has started!!


----------



## purseinsanity

^You look gorgeous!


----------



## Bri 333

I've been a very naughty girl lately!! Got on a shoe and clothes spree this sale season. Went a little crazy. Have a few more things in the works, but am trying to space things out a bit. Yipee~~ let me know what you guys think 

Bought some shoes for Spring/Summer:

Christian Dior





My first pair of Christian Louboutin. Another new addiction!!





Bought these clothes at NM on sale





Nanette Lapore





Donna Karan


----------



## Bri 333

Last one I got at Club Monaco on sale


----------



## purse-nality

^OMGeeeeh!!! *Bri*! i just have to say, i hardly recognize you! you look soooo amazing! the new figure, the straight hair... WOW! i'm lost for words :greengrin:

(i honestly thought you were quoting someone's pic!)


----------



## NicoletteRN

[QUOTE =Bri 333;17870453]I've been a very naughty girl lately!! Got on a shoe and clothes spree this sale season. Went a little crazy. Have a few more things in the works, but am trying to space things out a bit. Yipee~~ let me know what you guys think 

Bought some shoes for Spring/Summer:

Christian Dior





My first pair of Christian Louboutin. Another new addiction!!





Bought these clothes at NM on sale





Nanette Lapore





Donna Karan









[/QUOTE]
Those purple lbs are tdf.  I love that color! Can't wear heels that high so you go girl!


----------



## Marukoy

the donna karan dress is just fantabulous


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

> the donna karan dress is just fantabulous


 Yes! that is gorgeous!


----------



## NicoletteRN

Does this count? I'm so happy I finally found this OPI black shatter!

http://i752.photobucket.com/albums/xx165/CaliSmurf_/utf-8BSU1BRzAwNTguanBn.jpg


----------



## sbelle

^ Of course it counts!!  I don't think I could pull this off, but it looks great on you!


----------



## sbelle

Bri 333 said:


> I've been a very naughty girl lately!! Got on a shoe and clothes spree this sale season. Went a little crazy. Have a few more things in the works, but am trying to space things out a bit. Yipee~~ let me know what you guys think




Great finds!  I especially love the black and white blouse!


----------



## purseinsanity

Here's my new goodies!  Some I've been wanting for a looooooong time!

I've gone a little nuts lately (so what else is new?!!?)

Balenciaga:

1) Cyclade Part Time w/ GSH






2) Sahara City w/ GSH






3) Tempete City w/GSH


----------



## purseinsanity

Shoes:

Miu Miu Studded Flats in Cognac:






CL Grey flannel Flats w/black trim:  (can't remember exact name of shoe style)


----------



## purseinsanity

Bottega Veneta Paper/Snakeskin Scarab Clutch:

I DIE over this clutch!  It is amazing!!  And normally I hate bugs, but the clasp has me totally fascinated!


----------



## AMJ

^*Purse*, beautfiul purchases - especially the BV clutch!!! Amazing! Congratulations! I have the same Miu Miu pair in dark blue - so cute!


----------



## purseinsanity

^Thanks hon!  I have the Miu Mius in black too, and they were so comfy, I figured I might as well buy another color!


----------



## Bri 333

Thanks so much!!! Was really nervous when picking out the color for this dress. It is quite bright in person. 




purseinsanity said:


> ^You look gorgeous!


 

You're so funny! I did lose 25 pounds and am on a super strict diet and exercise plan to maintain it. I try to alternate between straight and curly hair now to give myself a different look. It keeps people guessing, lol.




purse-nality said:


> ^OMGeeeeh!!! *Bri*! i just have to say, i hardly recognize you! you look soooo amazing! the new figure, the straight hair... WOW! i'm lost for words
> 
> (i honestly thought you were quoting someone's pic!)


 

I love my new CLs!!! Am working on getting my second pair already, lol. It is definitely another addiction. They are so sexy!! 




NicoletteRN said:


> [QUOTE =Bri 333;17870453]I've been a very naughty girl lately!! Got on a shoe and clothes spree this sale season. Went a little crazy. Have a few more things in the works, but am trying to space things out a bit. Yipee~~ let me know what you guys think
> 
> Bought some shoes for Spring/Summer:
> 
> Christian Dior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first pair of Christian Louboutin. Another new addiction!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bought these clothes at NM on sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nanette Lapore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donna Karan


Those purple lbs are tdf. I love that color! Can't wear heels that high so you go girl![/QUOTE]


Thanks so much!! I wore that dress to one of my friends wedding. It was a big hit. The beading on it is very intricate. Don't think the pics do it justice.




Marukoy said:


> the donna karan dress is just fantabulous


 


Lady Chinadoll said:


> Yes! that is gorgeous!


 

Thanks!! I love how the blouse is warm too. It is made with a thicker material but looks tight and sheer at the same time. Hard to capture on the pics. The beading on the front is amazing too. 




sbelle said:


> Great finds! I especially love the black and white blouse!


 

I LOVE this clutch!!!!!!!! OMG!!!!!! You have such impeccable taste.




purseinsanity said:


> Bottega Veneta Paper/Snakeskin Scarab Clutch:
> 
> I DIE over this clutch! It is amazing!! And normally I hate bugs, but the clasp has me totally fascinated!


----------



## Pursepushin

I love all your purchases (everyone) and particuarly love this clutch. I think the whole scarab thing is totally pertinent to the symbol for transformation that it represents. That's probably why it fascinates you; does me.

OK, my contribution to this "what I got" thread is $23K for a face lift. There I get the prize. I have to pay today and the surgery is in 2 weeks. Please send positive vibes this way; I'm wayyyy nervous about the whole thing!




purseinsanity said:


> Bottega Veneta Paper/Snakeskin Scarab Clutch:
> 
> I DIE over this clutch! It is amazing!! And normally I hate bugs, but the clasp has me totally fascinated!


----------



## FlipDiver

Pursepushin said:


> I love all your purchases (everyone) and particuarly love this clutch. I think the whole scarab thing is totally pertinent to the symbol for transformation that it represents. That's probably why it fascinates you; does me.
> 
> OK, my contribution to this "what I got" thread is $23K for a face lift. There I get the prize. I have to pay today and the surgery is in 2 weeks. Please send positive vibes this way; I'm wayyyy nervous about the whole thing!



oO good luck *Pursepushin*!  How exciting! I'm sure it'll turn out great!


----------



## AMJ

Wow... you are so brave. I hope everything goes well and smooth. All the best! 
Does that mean we won't see you here for a while after the surgery?



Pursepushin said:


> OK, my contribution to this "what I got" thread is $23K for a face lift. There I get the prize. I have to pay today and the surgery is in 2 weeks. Please send positive vibes this way; I'm wayyyy nervous about the whole thing!


----------



## thegraceful1

^you are right!!!! you did get the prize my friend, hey you are in So.Cal, so I'm sure everything will be fine


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Pursepushin.... you will be fine... I will be thinking of you everytime I watch the Housewives of BH re-runs and sending good vibes to Cali 

Soooo, I've gone completely loco for LV stoles and got yet another. These are all JANUARY buys. WTH is wrong with me? :shame:  However, I don't like the new Pereo's so I think that's it for me and LV until next Fall 

Here's my new monogram IKAT in Rose with her new family!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

purseinsanity said:


> ^Thanks hon! I have the Miu Mius in black too, and they were so comfy, I figured I might as well buy another color!


 
Hmmmm, your buying habits seem to have rubbed off on my buying habits 
Congrats! Your loots are always TDF!


----------



## babyontheway

Staying true to your usual "reveals"  I am in love with your BBags!  I find myself starting to become much more interested in Balenciaga, especially since Chanel prices are going up and quality down  You have great taste!  


purseinsanity said:


> Here's my new goodies!  Some I've been wanting for a looooooong time!
> 
> I've gone a little nuts lately (so what else is new?!!?)
> 
> Balenciaga:
> 
> 1) Cyclade Part Time w/ GSH
> 
> 2) Sahara City w/ GSH
> 
> 3) Tempete City w/GSH
> 
> 
> Pursepushin- Good luck!  You are so brave, I am sure you will love the end result!  I will keep you in my prayers
> 
> 
> Pursepushin said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love all your purchases (everyone) and particuarly love this clutch. I think the whole scarab thing is totally pertinent to the symbol for transformation that it represents. That's probably why it fascinates you; does me.
> 
> OK, my contribution to this "what I got" thread is $23K for a face lift. There I get the prize. I have to pay today and the surgery is in 2 weeks. Please send positive vibes this way; I'm wayyyy nervous about the whole thing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK IF- you are killing me!  I NEED a stole in my life- no more excuses.... off to do some research.  Such a pretty color!!
> 
> 
> Israeli_Flava said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pursepushin.... you will be fine... I will be thinking of you everytime I watch the Housewives of BH re-runs and sending good vibes to Cali
> 
> Soooo, I've gone completely loco for LV stoles and got yet another. These are all JANUARY buys. WTH is wrong with me? :shame:  However, I don't like the new Pereo's so I think that's it for me and LV until next Fall
> 
> Here's my new monogram IKAT in Rose with her new family!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Thx BOTW! Here are some mod pics. I wore the leopard today but took a pic of the IKAT rose for kicks n grins. I love the warm tones  I have soooo many outfits planned for my new pink baby !!!!!


----------



## skandia

Israeli_Flava said:


> Thx BOTW! Here are some mod pics. I wore the leopard today but took a pic of the IKAT rose for kicks n grins. I love the warm tones  I have soooo many outfits planned for my new pink baby !!!!!



Wow, very pretty ))
Always like the animal prints, but the popping color is amazing...


----------



## babyontheway

They are so versatile!  You always look so beautiful  Thanks for making me want one (even more than before)


Israeli_Flava said:


> Thx BOTW! Here are some mod pics. I wore the leopard today but took a pic of the IKAT rose for kicks n grins. I love the warm tones  I have soooo many outfits planned for my new pink baby !!!!!


----------



## bluekit

NicoletteRN said:


> [QUOTE =Bri 333;17870453]I've been a very naughty girl lately!! Got on a shoe and clothes spree this sale season. Went a little crazy. Have a few more things in the works, but am trying to space things out a bit. Yipee~~ let me know what you guys think
> 
> Bought some shoes for Spring/Summer:
> 
> Christian Dior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first pair of Christian Louboutin. Another new addiction!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bought these clothes at NM on sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nanette Lapore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donna Karan


 

I love them all!!! Especially the DK dress and the nanette lepore. 



NicoletteRN said:


> Does this count? I'm so happy I finally found this OPI black shatter!
> 
> http://i752.photobucket.com/albums/xx165/CaliSmurf_/utf-8BSU1BRzAwNTguanBn.jpg


 
 of course it counts! I'm such a dork I didn't hear about this line until I walked into my usual beauty supply store and they told me about it. They said they were waiting for it to arrive for the past 2 weeks and I just happened to see it on my way in... I'm still playing around with colors to see what works best. 



Israeli_Flava said:


> Pursepushin.... you will be fine... I will be thinking of you everytime I watch the Housewives of BH re-runs and sending good vibes to Cali
> 
> Soooo, I've gone completely loco for LV stoles and got yet another. These are all JANUARY buys. WTH is wrong with me?  However, I don't like the new Pereo's so I think that's it for me and LV until next Fall
> 
> Here's my new monogram IKAT in Rose with her new family!


 
LOL. IF, I saw your post just now. It looks so pretty!! Now you have this amazing collection of LV stoles!! 




Israeli_Flava said:


> Thx BOTW! Here are some mod pics. I wore the leopard today but took a pic of the IKAT rose for kicks n grins. I love the warm tones  I have soooo many outfits planned for my new pink baby !!!!!


 
Pretty!


----------



## mlag724

Israeli_Flava- Your mod pictures are beautiful. Great choices. I'm tempted to purchase the leopard. Will you be buying more stoles, since you've fallen in love with them?


----------



## Israeli_Flava

skandia said:


> Wow, very pretty ))
> Always like the animal prints, but the popping color is amazing...


 
Thank u Skandia!



babyontheway said:


> They are so versatile! You always look so beautiful Thanks for making me want one (even more than before)


 
TY and No problem Love!!! That was the point...enabling you 



bluekit said:


> LOL. IF, I saw your post just now. It looks so pretty!! Now you have this amazing collection of LV stoles!!
> 
> Pretty!


 
Thanks BK! I have been wearing them non-stop since they can be dressed up or down.... so these are a GREAT investment for me!!! 



mlag724 said:


> Israeli_Flava- Your mod pictures are beautiful. Great choices. I'm tempted to purchase the leopard. Will you be buying more stoles, since you've fallen in love with them?


 
Awwww shux! TY Mlag! I thought about the leopard for almost a year before I took the plunge. I kept going back to it...and finally I said to myself that if i had been wanting it THIS long...get it. Well, needless to say, I fell deep deep deep in love... and now have 3. I will be stalking the LV thread in August to see the new colors for Fall... I'm hooked!!!! You should def get it if you live in a cold area. Super warm, soft and comfy!!!!


----------



## boudior

They are absoutley beautiful. I love both colors. Congrats Israeli.



Israeli_Flava said:


> Thx BOTW! Here are some mod pics. I wore the leopard today but took a pic of the IKAT rose for kicks n grins. I love the warm tones  I have soooo many outfits planned for my new pink baby !!!!!


----------



## mlag724

Thx Israeli_Flava for being an enabler. I will be checking out the leopard while DH and my 4DS are watching the super bowl. I live in Michigan. It has been a very cold and snowny winter. I need something to cheer me up. I begin liking the stole when I saw it on Kyle on Beverly Hills Housewives. Seeing how beautiful it looked on you tipped me toward making the purchase. Then I'll put myself on a ban till next fall. MAYBE


----------



## AMJ

*Israeli_Flava*, I think you are just crazy of getting more LV's stoles!!!  Ha ha ha... I am kidding!
The pink one is way too gorgeous!!!  I wish you can collect them all! 
Congratulations!!!


----------



## sbelle

Israeli_Flava said:


> Thx BOTW! Here are some mod pics. I wore the leopard today but took a pic of the IKAT rose for kicks n grins. I love the warm tones  I have soooo many outfits planned for my new pink baby !!!!!



I just got the rose ikat too!!  I love it too!  It looks great on you!!


----------



## sbelle

purseinsanity said:


> Bottega Veneta Paper/Snakeskin Scarab Clutch:
> 
> I DIE over this clutch!  It is amazing!!  And normally I hate bugs, but the clasp has me totally fascinated!



I've seen that clutch at BV and it is drop dead gorgeous!  Congrats!!


----------



## sbelle

Pursepushin said:


> OK, my contribution to this "what I got" thread is $23K for a face lift. There I get the prize. I have to pay today and the surgery is in 2 weeks. Please send positive vibes this way; I'm wayyyy nervous about the whole thing!



Good luck!! I bet it will be worth every penny!


----------



## NYCavalier

Bought my first H bag today.. 






















Definitely not leaving C though 

and an Balenciaga ardoise sgh triple tour bracelet


----------



## Marukoy

Wow congrats on your Evelyn nycav!


----------



## pilatesworks

Beautiful purchases, Congrats everyone! 

F+B Ice Taupe Eternity boots, a very neutral Brown/Grey:


----------



## pilatesworks

Getting ready for Spring! 
Hermes White Garden Party: 






I have the Flu, so here is a mod pic in my warm robe!


----------



## sbelle

*Pilatesworks*-- Wow!  Fabulous boots!! Love the white garden party too---it's nice to think about spring!


----------



## xoxo1858

*NYCAV-* beautiful bag, do you mind me asking how much it is??


----------



## pilatesworks

Thanks sbelle! 
It is official, I am addicted to these boots.
I am hoping for an early Spring so i can wear this new GP !


----------



## NYCavalier

Thanks so much *Marukoy* and *xoxo1858*!!!* xoxo *- I bought it at the Hermes NY boutique today on Madison and it was a little more than $3100 w/ tax  ( I think 29XX w/o tax)


----------



## pilatesworks

^^^NYCav, I ADORE your new H bag! LOVE it!


----------



## AMJ

*NYC*, congratulations on your first H! I bet it will look very nice with everything!


----------



## AMJ

*Pilatesworks*, I love your boots - so cute! Your new GP is so pretty!


----------



## Bri 333

GORGEOUS!!!!! Perfect for Spring and Summer. Love it 





pilatesworks said:


> Getting ready for Spring!
> Hermes White Garden Party:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the Flu, so here is a mod pic in my warm robe!


----------



## pilatesworks

Thanks so much,Bri 333 !


----------



## Bri 333

^ Hope you feel better soon Hon.


----------



## jessdressed

*NYCavalier* I love your Evelyn! Is it the PM size?


----------



## ash&diamond

since i still cant decide which earring to buy,i get this instead


----------



## sbelle

pilatesworks said:


> It is official, I am addicted to these boots.



I can see why!  They are hot, hot, hot!!


----------



## sbelle

Not sure what I am going to do with this, but I am sure I'll figure it out!!

Prada pouch


----------



## AMJ

*sbelle*, the prada pouch is super cute! Is that big enough for credit cards?


----------



## sbelle

^ yes, it has enough room for credit cards, but no slots for the cards.


----------



## tastefashion

Here is my new baby I got last week - celine mini luggage, now she becomes one of the most fav bag as Chanel classic flap


----------



## pond23

^ LOVE the Celine tote!


----------



## sbelle

*tastefashion* -- love your Celine--what a gorgeous color!


----------



## mlag724

Beautiful tote


----------



## NYCavalier

balenciaga nuage rh city... I have this color in giant hw too, but I love the color so much I wanted regular hw also!


----------



## allbrandspls

NYCavalier said:


> Bought my first H bag today..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely not leaving C though
> 
> and an Balenciaga ardoise sgh triple tour bracelet


congrats on your first hermes and your bracelet....both gorgeous.



pilatesworks said:


> Beautiful purchases, Congrats everyone!
> 
> F+B Ice Taupe Eternity boots, a very neutral Brown/Grey:


congrats Leslie on your boots. Looks very sturdy.



pilatesworks said:


> Getting ready for Spring!
> Hermes White Garden Party:
> 
> 
> 
> I have the Flu, so here is a mod pic in my warm robe!


congrats on your garden tote....great for spring/summer.


sbelle said:


> Not sure what I am going to do with this, but I am sure I'll figure it out!!
> 
> Prada pouch


Gorgeous lil pouch....always useful for key /coins/makeup.


tastefashion said:


> Here is my new baby I got last week - celine mini luggage, now she becomes one of the most fav bag as Chanel classic flap


Congrats on your celine tote and your flap...lovely.



NYCavalier said:


> balenciaga nuage rh city... I have this color in giant hw too, but I love the color so much I wanted regular hw also!


congrats on another beautiful purchase.


----------



## allbrandspls

Been on holidays and made two bag purchases and a whole 2 suitcase full of clothes.
Got a LV roxbury and my very first balenciaga city 2011. On a massive ban now.


----------



## bluekit

allbrandspls said:


> Been on holidays and made two bag purchases and a whole 2 suitcase full of clothes.
> Got a LV roxbury and my very first balenciaga city 2011. On a massive ban now.


 

love your bal and roxbury too.  How do you like the roxbury so far? Do you find yourself handcarrying it or using the shoulder strap? Anyway, congrats!


----------



## Pursepushin

Love this color too. I was IN TOTAL LOVE with the Blue Roi color Balanciaga made some years back. I also have the Blue Roi in the Chanel (lambskin) flap. Have never taken her out yet though, but love that deep blue.




NYCavalier said:


> balenciaga nuage rh city... I have this color in giant hw too, but I love the color so much I wanted regular hw also!


----------



## Pursepushin

Lovely purchases. I don't come into this thread much any more because I get "too inspired" by the purchases and want to stalk them myownself.



allbrandspls said:


> Been on holidays and made two bag purchases and a whole 2 suitcase full of clothes.
> Got a LV roxbury and my very first balenciaga city 2011. On a massive ban now.


----------



## NYCavalier

Thanks ladies!

Another purchase 

I have said it once, I'll say it again, I am not an LV girl myself, but I have always wanted something customized... I ordered 3 weeks ago, and they said my expected arrival was March 23rd.. and it showed up yesterday!

LV Neverfull Electric Blue & Fuchsia (looks red because of the lighting, but it's really hot, hot pink) stripes with electric blue interior


----------



## Cari284

*NYC*, congratulations to you! Yours looks great! I'm thinking about doing one myself


----------



## LVOEnyc

Congrats Cav! Love mon monograms! Blue interior is gorg!


----------



## allbrandspls

bluekit said:


> love your bal and roxbury too.  How do you like the roxbury so far? Do you find yourself handcarrying it or using the shoulder strap? Anyway, congrats!


Haven't used it yet. I think i would use the strap more often tho. Do you have a roxbury? Please share your thoughts.



Pursepushin said:


> Lovely purchases. I don't come into this thread much any more because I get "too inspired" by the purchases and want to stalk them myownself.


thanks Pursepushin.....yes it is a deadly forum for addiction....lol.


----------



## chanel123

Hey everyone! 

I've finally received my medium size Linen PS1 bag !!! it is so cute I almost pee on my pants! LOL.  I was worry about the size to be too small but I have to say, for Medium PS1, it is a little small for a guy to carry it as a satchel (but it's almost the same size as some small laptop bag) but I think if you carry it with confidence, it will be ok to carry it as Satchel.  

As for the shoulder strap, it is too short for a man to wear it cross the shoulder but carry it on one shoulder it's actually kinda nice! but in the photo I have attached below, I use the longer wider strap from my Proenza Schouler Large Cabas Tote from last fall to be use as the cross body shoulder strap on this bag and it is actually super cute! it's perfect when you go shopping or runing around in the city and don't want to carry a big ass messenger bag and this is the perfect size!

Just to throw it out there, I am not a petite dude, I am 5'7" and weight.... I'll keep that a secret, but I purposely took a profile shot to show y'all that it is actually a great size to wear it cross the body kinda bag for a dude!

I hope this helps any male fashionistas out there also was wondering & worried like I did about the medium size PS1, it's great! get it!  but I wish they also make this linen PS1 in Large or XLarge size I would totally buy it,too!

I LOVE my linen PS1 !! happy happy, joy joy !

Alan


----------



## jing bbag

Introducing my Hermes Herbag Zip in Rubis/Fauve.










My Ulysse PM in Vert anis with perpetual calendar.


----------



## Dode99

^ 
What a great taste. Awesome stuff you have here 

I got CD & YSL sandals


----------



## Nhu Nhu

*Dode99* - love the shoes!  Congrats!  

*jing bbag* -  Beautiful.  Congrats!  

*chanel123* - Alan, I love your PS1.  I want one too now!  

*NYCavalier* - so classy!  Congrats!


----------



## Spendaholic

I'm Normally A Chanel Nail Polish Lover, But i've gone to the dark side and purchased a different brand.

Zoya - Harlow.


----------



## *123*

My 'Baby Dior' surrounded by the Ladiesss


----------



## caviarsilver

very nice gold chain purse


----------



## minnie04

NYCav, beautiful evelyne...
is that black or graphite? ( i am waiting for my graphite next week) 




NYCavalier said:


> Bought my first H bag today..


----------



## ARDENKA

vintage lv bags! obsessed with vintage right now. just bought a vintage lv clutch on ebay. shh! im supposed to be on a ban!


----------



## purseinsanity

Gosh, so many lovely things!  Congrats everyone!


----------



## purseinsanity

I got a couple more!    I love LV Stoles and got tired of waiting for the new SS Leopard colors to come out (if ever!)...so I bought two of the Ikat stoles.    Here they are in Moutard and Noir:


----------



## purseinsanity

I love how these LV Stoles look with Balenciaga Moto jackets!  Here they are with the Khaki and Black jackets:


----------



## purseinsanity

I went pretty scarf crazy recently!  Here are the others:

Alexander McQueen:


----------



## purseinsanity

And Missoni:


----------



## ARDENKA

purseinsanity, beautiful combo with ur balenciaga jackets!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Heeheehee 
Glad I'm not alone... Congrats! Need I say more 



purseinsanity said:


> I got a couple more!  I love LV Stoles and got tired of waiting for the new SS Leopard colors to come out (if ever!)...so I bought two of the Ikat stoles.  Here they are in Moutard and Noir:


----------



## kipje90

peaceonearth said:


>





 i'm a chanel lurker but love this LV, especially the stitching. Never seen it before, what's it called?


----------



## halunfishie

^^^^ that looks like the Mizi from several years ago.  So beautiful.


----------



## purseinsanity

ARDENKA said:


> purseinsanity, beautiful combo with ur balenciaga jackets!


 

Thanks *ARDENKA*!


----------



## purseinsanity

Israeli_Flava said:


> Heeheehee
> Glad I'm not alone... Congrats! Need I say more


 

   Which ones do you have?  Any of the Ikat?


----------



## sbelle

Israeli_Flava said:


> Heeheehee
> Glad I'm not alone... Congrats! Need I say more





purseinsanity said:


> Which ones do you have?  Any of the Ikat?



We are all obsessed with LV stoles!  *Purse*--I got all 3 of the ikats--the rose, noir and moutarde.  :shame:


----------



## purseinsanity

Ooooh!!!  I wanted the pink sooooo bad but wound up using my better judgement...as beautiful as it is, anything pink looks horrendous on me!  I'd love to see your modeling pics though!


----------



## Nhu Nhu

*purseinsanity* - LOVE your scarf haul!  Beautiful additions!  We're McQueen skull scarf twins


----------



## sbelle

purseinsanity said:


> Ooooh!!!  I wanted the pink sooooo bad but wound up using my better judgement...as beautiful as it is, anything pink looks horrendous on me!  I'd love to see your modeling pics though!



We're out of town right now but I will try and get some pictures when we get home.  I think the ikats are much prettier in person than in the pictures.

Have you gotten any of the LV alize stoles?  *israeli_flava*-- I ithnk I saw you did?  I might have a couple of them.  :shame:


----------



## Israeli_Flava

purseinsanity said:


> Which ones do you have? Any of the Ikat?


 
Yes hun...I got 3 in January. I have the leopard (my all time fav and started the madness), the IKAT in rose and the Damier Azur.... PRE price increase (which I didn't know a price increase was looming... and it was a steeeeeeep increase!)


----------



## Israeli_Flava

purseinsanity said:


> Ooooh!!! I wanted the pink sooooo bad but wound up using my better judgement...as beautiful as it is, anything pink looks horrendous on me! I'd love to see your modeling pics though!


 

Here's the pink! I didn't wear it that day (I wore the leopard) but just snapped a quick pic with it on. I sooooo Loooooooooooooove the pink and I know that the Moutarde would look horrendous on me...  ANyway Congrats again on your fab stoles!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

sbelle said:


> We're out of town right now but I will try and get some pictures when we get home. I think the ikats are much prettier in person than in the pictures.
> 
> Have you gotten any of the LV alize stoles? *israeli_flava*-- I ithnk I saw you did? I might have a couple of them. :shame:


 
Did you mean Damier Azur? I did get that one and it looks so great with silver accessories!!!! 

I think I'm good now...so I will wait for the new colors this fall


----------



## sbelle

Israeli_Flava said:


> Did you mean Damier Azur? I did get that one and it looks so great with silver accessories!!!!



Yes!  When I saw yours, I had to have one!


----------



## sbelle

My latest LV stole additions!


----------



## bluetooth101

sbelle, your LV stole collection is TDF!   I am thinking about getting my first one, but the recent price increase is making me think long and hard... which one is your favorite???


----------



## sbelle

^lol--ny favorite changes everyday.  My advice would be to stay away from them.  You'll find that one isn't enough.  Two aren't quite enough either.  

Today this is my favorite -- I just got this at the beginning of the month.  It took me a long time to find it!


----------



## bluetooth101

^^ LOL!  Maybe you're right!  I REALLY don't need another addiction!!  Which one is the above pic??  Is that also one of the leopard print?!


----------



## Smoothoprter

Hi Bri, you look great.  Love the DVF dress on you.



Bri 333 said:


> My first DVF piece, a wrap dress. A new addiction has started!!


----------



## Deborah1986

sbelle said:


> My latest LV stole additions!


 
_OMG i need the pink one !!  I have already the blue one love it i wear it so much_


----------



## sbelle

bluetooth101 said:


> ^^ Is that also one of the leopard print?!



^Yes, but from a few years ago.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

sbelle said:


> ^lol--ny favorite changes everyday. My advice would be to stay away from them. You'll find that one isn't enough. Two aren't quite enough either.
> 
> Today this is my favorite -- I just got this at the beginning of the month. It took me a long time to find it!


 
OMG! SBelle! I'm so mad at you rite now!!! I love the blue/purple leopard combo. Did u find it on evil-bay??? I must have one  Do you know what it's called?


----------



## sbelle

^lol--I was searching, searching, searching for one on ebay and couldn't find one at a reasonable price.  And then my sister tells me about a friend of that wanted to sell this stole because she wanted to buy something else!  The timing was perfect!


----------



## LVOEnyc

In LVOE with all the LV stoles. My leopard stole has become one of my best-money-spent pieces lately!! It gets softer with use


----------



## angelicskater16

My new Christian Louboutin Madame Butterfly Bootie


----------



## Aylilith

Dode99 said:


> ^
> What a great taste. Awesome stuff you have here
> 
> I got CD & YSL sandals



Oh I've been thinking of getting these Dior wedges ! Are they comfy?


----------



## babyontheway

sbelle- congrats!  I am loving your stoles.  I am afraid to buy one, because I don't think one will be enough


sbelle said:


> My latest LV stole additions!





sbelle said:


> ^lol--ny favorite changes everyday.  My advice would be to stay away from them.  You'll find that one isn't enough.  Two aren't quite enough either.
> 
> Today this is my favorite -- I just got this at the beginning of the month.  It took me a long time to find it!



Congrats- I love the MBB!  They look great on you!


angelicskater16 said:


> My new Christian Louboutin Madame Butterfly Bootie


----------



## babyontheway

I just received a new pair of shoes.  Brian atwood maniac pump in cappuccino nude!  They are sooooo comfortable!


----------



## sjunky13

angelicskater16 said:


> My new Christian Louboutin Madame Butterfly Bootie


 OHHH, my good friend is getting these! They are super super hot!


----------



## angelicskater16

and they r comfy for how high they are you should get them too!! congrats to your friend!!! 



sjunky13 said:


> OHHH, my good friend is getting these! They are super super hot!


----------



## sjunky13

angelicskater16 said:


> and they r comfy for how high they are you should get them too!! congrats to your friend!!!


 She loves CL! Yes she said they come in a nude color and I ned them, lol! 
I live in flats though.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

angelicskater16 said:


> My new Christian Louboutin Madame Butterfly Bootie



Love MBB !!!  We are twins shoes!!!


----------



## Spendaholic

My Second Non-Chanel.

Zoya Nail Polish - Savita


----------



## GeorgeP

Does anyone ever feel genuinely guilty when they drop serious money on something that's not Chanel?


----------



## Pursepushin

How about just dropping serious money, period. And yes, the answer is YES. I had to stop doing that.



GeorgeP said:


> Does anyone ever feel genuinely guilty when they drop serious money on something that's not Chanel?


----------



## sylphfae

these are soooooooo gorgeous, *babyontheway*!!!!!! my jaw is still hanging open in awe. 



babyontheway said:


> I just received a new pair of shoes. Brian atwood maniac pump in cappuccino nude! They are sooooo comfortable!


----------



## sylphfae

I impulse-bought a pair of Sam Edelmans over the weekend, and am feeling a twinge of buyer's remorse because they're not really my usual style. I will feel better when I figure out what to wear with them!

Anyhow, I borrowed the photo from this blog (the writer is wearing them as her wedding shoes, how fabulous!)
http://www.transparentbride.com/2011/02/lorissa-by-sam-edelman.html


----------



## babyontheway

Aww- thanks!  


sylphfae said:


> these are soooooooo gorgeous, *babyontheway*!!!!!! my jaw is still hanging open in awe.



Your SE shoes are amazing!  I love the spikes!!
classic from the front, and edgy from the rear


----------



## babyontheway

Since I am obsessed with Brian Atwood- I had to get the black patent maniac too


----------



## Pursepushin

Not to worry. I appreciate shoes as objects of art to be admired and petted. Not all HAVE to be worn. You'll come up with an outfit - even if only in your living room - to wear with them. Make up an outfit and go put them on.




sylphfae said:


> I impulse-bought a pair of Sam Edelmans over the weekend, and am feeling a twinge of buyer's remorse because they're not really my usual style. I will feel better when I figure out what to wear with them!
> 
> Anyhow, I borrowed the photo from this blog (the writer is wearing them as her wedding shoes, how fabulous!)
> http://www.transparentbride.com/2011/02/lorissa-by-sam-edelman.html


----------



## sylphfae

thanks, *babyontheway*! oh my, the black version is equally stunning!!

*Pursepushin*, thanks for the vote of confidence. I will definitely try to come out with some fab outfits, and parade them around my room at the very least! will keep you updated  p.s. I pet my shoes all the time, how did you know?!


----------



## jessdressed

My first Hermes pieces! Love them!


----------



## JeanGranger

*Bracelet Amulettes (Birkin) Argent *






*Ulysse- Ciel *






*Burberry Snadals*






*Lumix FT2*


----------



## JeanGranger

*



*

*Rilakkuma for my Ulysse*







*Rilakkuma, Korilakkuma and Kiiroitori *


----------



## scent




----------



## jessdressed

love your Birkin *scent*!


----------



## scent

jessdressed said:


> love your Birkin *scent*!


 

Thank you!!


----------



## bluetooth101

jessdressed said:


> love your Birkin *scent*!


 
ditto!!   So pretty!


----------



## kat99

scent said:


> View attachment 1345037
> 
> 
> View attachment 1345038




Wow, I love this color combo! Stunning, looks like the old Rouge VIF - do you mind me asking what color this is?


----------



## lallybelle

I've become Bal obsessed!

S/S 2010 Outreamer RH City!











F/W 2010 Black RH City!











Together


----------



## bluetooth101

Wow!!  I just commented on your new maxi, and then saw these two!!!  You are on a roll  Yay!  Congrats!


----------



## agalarowicz

lallybelle said:


> I've become Bal obsessed!
> 
> S/S 2010 Outreamer RH City!
> F/W 2010 Black RH City!
> Together


congrats!! love love love bals


----------



## pilatesworks

Congrats on all the beautiful purchases, everyone! 

My latest shoe fetish.....
YSL Tributes, Black Patent Low-heel : 
















These are amazingly comfortable!


----------



## MIffy27

Celine classic box medium in powder colour


----------



## Sarah<3

*Got the LV neverfull MM and loving it! It has become my everyday bag and I can put it down! I love the fact that I could wear it with just about anything! Im so happy with this purchase!*


----------



## Cari284

Gorgeous purchases everyone, many congratulations to you all 




I just got a little something as well


----------



## Israeli_Flava

^soooooo key yute Cari!!!!


----------



## bluekit

Leslie - love those hot shoes!!! Cari - love your Mon Monogram NF!!


----------



## Chloe_c

First time posting here. Sorry I'm not good with thumbnails.

http://picasaweb.google.com/101623180948805126297/LadyDiors?authkey=Gv1sRgCIrB7rrNgrHpbg

http://s1204.photobucket.com/albums/bb418/sonshine9905/Lady Dior Mise en Dior/

I love Lady dior, they are very well made but sadly do not command as high a resale value.


----------



## scent

kat99 said:


> Wow, I love this color combo! Stunning, looks like the old Rouge VIF - do you mind me asking what color this is?


 
It's 2010's Bougainvillea. Placed beside my 2011 coral red coco rider under warm orange lighting. Im mad about coral color this season.


----------



## bluekit

Chloe_c on your LD!


----------



## vbbe

my lady~


----------



## FlipDiver

Cari284 said:


> Gorgeous purchases everyone, many congratulations to you all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just got a little something as well



Gorgeous!  I love the color combo!


----------



## FlipDiver

vbbe said:


> my lady~



Very Lady - like!


----------



## FlipDiver

pilatesworks said:


> Congrats on all the beautiful purchases, everyone!
> 
> My latest shoe fetish.....
> YSL Tributes, Black Patent Low-heel :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are amazingly comfortable!



You look gorgeous in your mod shots!


----------



## FlipDiver

My new Christian Louboutin nude patent Triclos!


----------



## addiction

classy, sexy, gorgeous I love love love them!


----------



## Chloe_c

bluekit said:


> Chloe_c on your LD!



Thank you, bluekit!


----------



## LVOEnyc

Perfect for living in Vegas!


----------



## LVOEnyc

*Cari* I love your mon monogram! LOVE the color combo!


----------



## Swe3tGirl

My new 2011 Balenciaga City in Nuage with giant silver hardware!

Outfit:
T by Alexander Wang shirt
Blank NYC jeans
Michael Kors python platform heels


----------



## Chanelle

babyontheway said:


> I just received a new pair of shoes.  Brian atwood maniac pump in cappuccino nude!  They are sooooo comfortable!



dear did you buy it online? can i have the website please?


----------



## bluekit

*FD*, those shoes are HOT!  
*LvoeNYC*, I really like those sparkly heels! 
*Swe3tgirl*, Congrats on your City. I love the color!!!


----------



## Pinkydream

lallybelle said:


> I've become Bal obsessed!
> 
> S/S 2010 Outreamer RH City!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> omg your outremer is a showstopper love the wrinkly leather. hugest congrats!


----------



## Swe3tGirl

Thank you for your kind comments, bluekit! =)


bluekit said:


> *FD*, those shoes are HOT!
> *LvoeNYC*, I really like those sparkly heels!
> *Swe3tgirl*, Congrats on your City. I love the color!!!


----------



## calisnoopy

scent said:


> View attachment 1345037
> 
> 
> View attachment 1345038


 
LOVE your birkin--what color and leather is it?


----------



## mywmy

love this!!! how did u get it monogrammed? i thought they only did that for the speedy...



Cari284 said:


> Gorgeous purchases everyone, many congratulations to you all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just got a little something as well


----------



## fieryfashionist

Haven't posted here in a while and am waaaay behind (on both commenting and posting my purchases)!!   Here are some (lots more to come when I get a chance to take pics)! 

DKNY black/gold sequin scarf:





Anya Hindmarch pink glitter Valorie clutch (one of my bday presents from, well, me to me)! 





My AH trio of fabulousness! 





My amazing SA found these BA leopard Maniacs for me recently and at just $240!!!  I nearly passed out when I got the "And this is why you love me" e-mail!!!


----------



## bluekit

^Minal, I LOVE your AH clutches!!!  They are so blingy and I have  a hard time choosing which ones I like best.


----------



## fieryfashionist

*angelicskater* - Loooove the MBBs!! 

*baby *- K, the Maniacs are beautiful!! 

*spendaholic* - I love Zoya polishes... such a pretty shade of purple!

*sylphae* - Ooooh, those SE shoes are fierce... so ladylike from the front and sooo badass from the back, woo hoo! 

*jessdressed *- Congrats on the H purchases!!

*Mai *- Beautiful purchases!!

*scent* - What a pretty color for a Birkin! 

*lally *- Bal is the business!   Love your two picks... can't go wrong with anything but basic black and Outremear is a head turner!

*L*, love the low heeled Tribs on you!!

*MIffy *- Congrats on your Celine!!

*Sarah* - Congrats on your NF!!

*Cari *- Your monogram NF is too cute, congrats! 

*vbbe *- Very classy bag and what a great modeling pic! 

*Flip* - Oooooh, Triclo twins... love them! 

*LVOE *- Loooove the glitter CLs... LOVE!!!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Aww, thank you!   My heart stopped in the store this summer when I spotted the multicolor one!   It was all downhill from there haha.   I still hope to add another (which is crazy, but, guilty as charged )... they're just so fun! 




bluekit said:


> ^Minal, I LOVE your AH clutches!!!  They are so blingy and I have  a hard time choosing which ones I like best.


----------



## allbrandspls

Minal!!!! WOW......Where have you been?....oh shopping...lol Lovely purchases and those clutches are beautiful.


----------



## scent

calisnoopy said:


> LOVE your birkin--what color and leather is it?


 
Bougainvillea, clemence


----------



## fieryfashionist

Hi* W*!!   Haha, I know, I haven't been around much!   Thank you! 



allbrandspls said:


> Minal!!!! WOW......Where have you been?....oh shopping...lol Lovely purchases and those clutches are beautiful.


----------



## Cari284

Gorgeous purchases everyone 




mywmy said:


> love this!!! how did u get it monogrammed? i thought they only did that for the speedy...



You can do it in the store, online the Neverfull is not available as Mon Monogram.


----------



## newmommy_va

Just got these! They are beautiful!  (Now it's official: I'm on the ban-wagon!)

http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/catalog/productImagesPopup.jhtml?selected=eg&item=prod108450053&pageProductId=prod108450053&yB=eg_prod108450053&mwsInfo=enlarge


----------



## ~g~

hi!

Great buys!! I just purchased the AH multicolor clutch last week and it just arrived Monday!  The glitter was just too fabulous to pass up!   I was just wondering how yours is holding up so far??  Can't wait for the weekend so I can wear it out!! Oh, and another random question - did yours come with a dustbag? I didn't receive one and I called Net-a-porter and they said they will check and call me back... 



fieryfashionist said:


> Aww, thank you!   My heart stopped in the store this summer when I spotted the multicolor one!   It was all downhill from there haha.   I still hope to add another (which is crazy, but, guilty as charged )... they're just so fun!


----------



## mywmy

Do they do it for already purchased Neverfulls? 



Cari284 said:


> Gorgeous purchases everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can do it in the store, online the Neverfull is not available as Mon Monogram.


----------



## Cari284

mywmy said:


> Do they do it for already purchased Neverfulls?



No, you have to order a new one.


----------



## joope

my first BALENCIAGA................ SANG city with SGHW! its such a great find for a BN piece.......


----------



## bluetooth101

^^OMG! What a stunning color!!! Congrats!  It's an amazing bag!!


----------



## mywmy

TQ Cari!!!



Cari284 said:


> No, you have to order a new one.


----------



## Marmotte

"Safari" earrings from Reminiscence (a french brand)


----------



## girlsnstilettos

My first Balenciaga bag with Rose Gold HW, and two pair of Jimmy Choo clogs I bought in Scottsdale, AZ.  Too cold in Michigan to wear them though


----------



## bluetooth101

^^Love all your purchases!! Congrats on your first Bal! It's so pretty!


----------



## girlsnstilettos

bluetooth101 said:


> ^^Love all your purchases!! Congrats on your first Bal! It's so pretty!



Thank you so much bluetooth101!


----------



## valnsw

Hi ladies, it's been some time since I popped by Chanel thread. Great purchases everybody!

*Cari* A very unique Neverfull. The colour combi is great! 

*Swe3tgirl, joope* Ooh the nuage colour is nice! I haven't been keeping up with the latest colours.

*Minal* I love that DKNY sequin scarf!!! And all those glitter clutches too. You are in a glittery mood this mood eh? 

*Joope* That's a nice red colour. Enjoy it! Balenciaga is one of the bags that I can use with much ease without babying it too much.

*Marmotte* Your earrings are very interesting! 

*girlsnstilettos* Great bal bag! Enjoy it


----------



## valnsw

Here's what I got yesterday 

My Bougainvillea Evelyne I GM with a twilly that I got to match it.

Tying one end with a twilly for shoulder carry







In the store under yellow lighting:


----------



## AMJ

I love the red, *valnsw*!


----------



## valnsw

*AMJ* Thanks! It's not exactly red, as it has a little orange undertone. It's more like coral.


----------



## babyontheway

Here is something very small to hold me over until my next chanel purchase
Balenciaga Anthracite bracelet


----------



## babyontheway

OMG- The nuage is such a gorgeous color!  Congrats on a beautiful bag!


Swe3tGirl said:


> My new 2011 Balenciaga City in Nuage with giant silver hardware!
> 
> Outfit:
> T by Alexander Wang shirt
> Blank NYC jeans
> Michael Kors python platform heels



Hi- I bought my BA maniacs from Neiman marcus online.  I think they still have a few sizes left


Chanelle said:


> dear did you buy it online? can i have the website please?



M-  Good to see you posting again!  I don't even know where to start... Those clutches are truly stunning!  I have a thing for glitter too, so I will have to keep my eye out for one of these!!!  Of course the BA maniac's are amazing!  Especially at that price. 


fieryfashionist said:


> Haven't posted here in a while and am waaaay behind (on both commenting and posting my purchases)!!   Here are some (lots more to come when I get a chance to take pics)!
> 
> Anya Hindmarch pink glitter Valorie clutch (one of my bday presents from, well, me to me)!
> My amazing SA found these BA leopard Maniacs for me recently and at just $240!!!  I nearly passed out when I got the "And this is why you love me" e-mail!!!



Joope-  so glad you were able to scoop up such a great bag!  


joope said:


> my first BALENCIAGA................ SANG city with SGHW! its such a great find for a BN piece.......



All these balenciaga's are killing me!  I want them all!  I love the rose gold with the praline!  Enjoy


girlsnstilettos said:


> My first Balenciaga bag with Rose Gold HW, and two pair of Jimmy Choo clogs I bought in Scottsdale, AZ.  Too cold in Michigan to wear them though



Val-  It is such a pretty color!  I know you will wear it well!!


valnsw said:


> Here's what I got yesterday
> 
> My Bougainvillea Evelyne I GM with a twilly that I got to match it.
> 
> Tying one end with a twilly for shoulder carry


----------



## purse-nality

totally drooooling over everyone's purchases! 


my recent 1... now i know this bag has received all the flak -- weird, odd... ugly! lol. my initial thoughts too until i played w/ it irl... been in a long search for a slouchy brown satchel for mommy-needs and travels, versatile/durable no-fuss that doesn't compromise on style. AW Rocco in luggage would have been perfect, if not for the obvious weight... and sooo, finally...


Givenchy Small Pandora in brown wrinkled/distressed sheepskin...












can be worn 3-ways, but i luv using the shoulder strap most!












crossbody...










i prefer to pack it light for a slouchier look, and to lessen the 'box' appearance.

thanks for letting me share! comments, + or -, bring it on!


----------



## Marukoy

omg u are soooo pretty!!!

and the bag too!


----------



## AMJ

I like how you wear the bag! Very nice.



purse-nality said:


> totally drooooling over everyone's purchases!
> 
> 
> my recent 1... now i know this bag has received all the flak -- weird, odd... ugly! lol. my initial thoughts too until i played w/ it irl... been in a long search for a slouchy brown satchel for mommy-needs and travels, versatile/durable no-fuss that doesn't compromise on style. AW Rocco in luggage would have been perfect, if not for the obvious weight... and sooo, finally...
> 
> 
> Givenchy Small Pandora in brown wrinkled/distressed sheepskin...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can be worn 3-ways, but i luv using the shoulder strap most!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crossbody...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i prefer to pack it light for a slouchier look, and to lessen the 'box' appearance.
> 
> thanks for letting me share! comments, + or -, bring it on!


----------



## Chloe_c

I love Lady Diors! My 5th. Bought last month.


----------



## pond23

^ Beautiful Lady Dior handbag! Do the pearls come with it?


----------



## Cari284

Absolutely stunning purchases everyone


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Normally I never would have looked twice at that bag but u wear it sooooooo well. I think it's great for the purposes u mentioned and you make the bag look fab you lous!!!!! I love the color and it looks super comfy to wear. Congrats!!!! 



purse-nality said:


> totally drooooling over everyone's purchases!
> 
> 
> my recent 1... now i know this bag has received all the flak -- weird, odd... ugly! lol. my initial thoughts too until i played w/ it irl... been in a long search for a slouchy brown satchel for mommy-needs and travels, versatile/durable no-fuss that doesn't compromise on style. AW Rocco in luggage would have been perfect, if not for the obvious weight... and sooo, finally...
> 
> 
> Givenchy Small Pandora in brown wrinkled/distressed sheepskin...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can be worn 3-ways, but i luv using the shoulder strap most!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crossbody...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i prefer to pack it light for a slouchier look, and to lessen the 'box' appearance.
> 
> thanks for letting me share! comments, + or -, bring it on!


----------



## bluekit

Love the lady dior Chloe_c!!


----------



## lilgirl

My Mulberry Alexa mini Leopard. Love it!


----------



## purse-nality

Marukoy said:


> omg u are soooo pretty!!!
> 
> and the bag too!





AMJ said:


> I like how you wear the bag! Very nice.



aww, thanks so much for the sweet compliments! 





Israeli_Flava said:


> Normally I never would have looked twice at that bag but u wear it sooooooo well. I think it's great for the purposes u mentioned and you make the bag look fab you lous!!!!! I love the color and it looks super comfy to wear. Congrats!!!!



yes, comfy indeed! esp w/ a toddler! usually, dd likes to sleep in my arms rather than on her stroller... its 1 of those bags that you have to try to believe! thanks!


----------



## Chloe_c

pond23 said:


> ^ Beautiful Lady Dior handbag! Do the pearls come with it?



Yes, the pearls come with it.


----------



## Chloe_c

bluekit said:


> Love the lady dior Chloe_c!!



Thanks bluekit! The Westminster bag is hard to come by and I thought this is comparable!


----------



## pond23

Chloe_c said:


> Yes, the pearls come with it.


 
^ Thank you! I LOVE this bag. Great purchase Chloe_c!


----------



## picaboo

gorgeous buys ladies!


----------



## bluetooth101

Chloe_c said:


> I love Lady Diors! My 5th. Bought last month.



I love the pearls on the bag!!  So pretty! Congrats, *Chloe_c*!


----------



## HoyaLV

I posted this on the LV forum, so I hope this isn't considered double-posting:

I cheated on Chanel today...with a beautiful LV summer bag!!!






















I'm in LVoe with this Neverfull GM Azur!

Now I'll just have to learn how to take good care of her, as I've heard that she's prone to color transfer and I wear mostly dark colored clothes


----------



## sbelle

HoyaLV said:


> I posted this on the LV forum, so I hope this isn't considered double-posting:
> 
> I cheated on Chanel today...with a beautiful LV summer bag!!!
> 
> I'm in LVoe with this Neverfull GM Azur!
> 
> Now I'll just have to learn how to take good care of her, as I've heard that she's prone to color transfer and I wear mostly dark colored clothes



Love this bag--congratulations!!!


----------



## AMJ

*HoyaLV,* congratulations on your new LV bag!


----------



## bluekit

HoyaLV said:


> I posted this on the LV forum, so I hope this isn't considered double-posting:
> 
> I cheated on Chanel today...with a beautiful LV summer bag!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in LVoe with this Neverfull GM Azur!
> 
> Now I'll just have to learn how to take good care of her, as I've heard that she's prone to color transfer and I wear mostly dark colored clothes


 
nice cheat!


----------



## zjajkj

I really spend a whole lots of money in Nine West this month (but I really love these designs and their Enzo Angiolini line):

My new purchases today:















Purchases in the past month:


----------



## Pinkydream

^ love your two new shoes!! Especially the glitter ones with the chain around the ankle,
such a unique and sexy design!! 
too bad this brand is not available in Germany.. 
Enjoy wearing them)


----------



## lhasalover

Bought a much needed LV wallet


----------



## Marukoy

wow, fabulous purchases everybody!

i havent been to zara in a while, the store shocked my system this morning, so many pretty clothes! most are made of polyester which i know will be too warm for the coming season, but loooooooveee the comfort and design so i went for it anyway


----------



## kat99

lhasalover said:


> Bought a much needed LV wallet



LV wallets are my favorite...they are durable and always look great


----------



## zjajkj

*Pinkydream*, thankz. I love all of them  Hope the brand will go to Germany.so you can get it too.


----------



## jeNYC

Just got me some OTK Boots after a long long search for a perfect one


----------



## lallybelle

Anothe Bal! S/S 11 Ardoise RH City!


----------



## Bagmecc

My first piece of tiffany and co jewellery..hope many more to come


----------



## bluetooth101

lallybelle said:


> Anothe Bal! S/S 11 Ardoise RH City!



Congrats! I love ardoise!!


----------



## lallybelle

Thank you *bluetooth101!* I am becomming so Bal addicted! The fall colors look awesome. I need to go on a ban for a bit and save up!


----------



## bluetooth101

*lallybelle*, I totally agree!!  I need to go on a ban too, at least for a little while.  I'm glad we got the Ardoise though


----------



## trinie

I just bought a Ferragamo varina flat in deep red.  I just notice is almost same colour as the ferragamo shoes box.


----------



## kat99

lallybelle said:


> Anothe Bal! S/S 11 Ardoise RH City!





Beautiful bag! What a pretty color


----------



## girlsnstilettos

*lallybelle*: I love your Ardoise City Bbag! I just bought my first one and love it, and know there are more to come 

*dinitegrity*: Nine West shoes are amazing, love yours! I have tons of their shoes and boots and get so many compliments on them....even more than my most expensive shoes!


----------



## sassygee

trinie said:


> I just bought a Ferragamo varina flat in deep red. I just notice is almost same colour as the ferragamo shoes box.


 
Very nice color.  There are many of us who also enjoy the varina flats.  they are very comfortable.  Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## newmommy_va

An outlet find: Burberry jelly sandals!


----------



## agalarowicz

lallybelle said:


> Anothe Bal! S/S 11 Ardoise RH City!


i cant get enough of these pics! i feel like i should grab ardoise before its gone. do you find it easy to match with?


----------



## lallybelle

She hasn't come out yet..lol. The weather turned crappy. I can't imagine it wouldn't match alot. I think it's pretty neutral.


----------



## FlipDiver

My new Loubies!

*Black Patent Mad Mary:*










*Multi Mini Glitter Simples:*


----------



## pilatesworks

My HG Ebel watch.....Beluga Grande Dame XL :


----------



## peaceonearth

i wanna share my new purchese i just got her


----------



## sbelle

peaceonearth said:


> i wanna share my new purchese i just got her



Wow o Wow!  Nothing prettier than a brand new black car!  Congratulations!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

WOWOWOWOWO! That is SUPERRRRRR stunning!!!! 



pilatesworks said:


> My HG Ebel watch.....Beluga Grande Dame XL :


----------



## allbrandspls

FlipDiver said:


> My new Loubies!
> 
> *Black Patent Mad Mary:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Multi Mini Glitter Simples:*


Congrats your mad marys and mini glitters...love them.


pilatesworks said:


> My HG Ebel watch.....Beluga Grande Dame XL :


congrats leslie on your bling bling.



peaceonearth said:


> i wanna share my new purchese i just got her


congrats on your car. Very road worthy.


----------



## pilatesworks

Thanks allbrandspls and Israeli_Flava!

And congrats to everyone on all the beautiful new things I am coveting here!


----------



## peaceonearth

thank you all ,i been wanting this car for so long ,and i got it 5 months ago ,but the very next day something real bad happend with me financilly talking and i had to take it back to dealer ,BUT I AM HAPPY ITS MINE NOW I HAVE ANOTHER NICE CAR , BUT THIS IS THE CAR I BEEN WANTING


----------



## peaceonearth

today


----------



## Rita005

*FlipDiver:* Love the glitter. SO beautiful! Congrats!

*peaceonearth:* The color is lushhhhh. 

And I just got myself a Balenciaga wallet.


----------



## Chloeloves

Congratulations ladies on your recent additions!

My recent CL purchases:-


----------



## Israeli_Flava

^Gosh, my wallet is so glad I'm a wimp when my feet hurt so I have no desire to commit shoe-acide with high heels because these CLs are so stunning! Congrats!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Peace, that color is soooo nice. Love ur Gucci and ur new truck!



peaceonearth said:


> today


----------



## Israeli_Flava

*Flip* I love the mad marys! Very edgy!!!


----------



## peaceonearth

thank you all ,i was so lucky with the bronze 227 and with this guccissima pelham
here is more recent purcheses





 i was going to model them but i need a ped





 been looking for these for over a year a very rare find with crystals and size 5086


----------



## bluetooth101

*Chloeloves*, your new CLs are TDF!!!  I am drooling over them...!!   I especially love the one with the bow!!


----------



## peaceonearth

brand new "new jackie canvas"





Chanel black patent Paris Biarritz Tote





 just perfect for every day with my baby


----------



## Chloeloves

flip - great cl's congrats!

israeliflava - the brown with bows and black spikes are both quite comfy ~ for CL's! am I tempting you yet??!!

bluetooth thankyou!the bow ones are called Beauty 100, they also come in a light tan with white bow - really pretty!!

congrats on all the recent purchases here ladies!


----------



## peaceonearth

Israeli_Flava said:


> ^Gosh, my wallet is so glad I'm a wimp when my feet hurt so I have no desire to commit shoe-acide with high heels because these CLs are so stunning! Congrats!!


 Israeli flava i wanna see your new purcheses


----------



## Byunnie

got my first GST couple days ago, and scored shoes to go with the bag. I love nude beige color recently so yeayy!


----------



## asl_bebes

^Those Ferragamos look perfect with your GST!


It's been a while since I treated myself to a designer indulgence so I picked up this lil' cutie ... was in the mood for something orange!






A kelly double tour bracelet in red-orange epsom calfskin PHW ...


----------



## bluetooth101

^^love your orange bracelet!!   Congratulations!


----------



## pilatesworks

My latest, Hermes Black leather CDC with PHW :


----------



## Israeli_Flava

^augh... LOVE! ur breaking me down with ur amazing purchases Pilates!!!! i feel like i'm on a diet. torture! stay strong...ban ban ban


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

cherryberry said:


> got my first GST couple days ago, and scored shoes to go with the bag. I love nude beige color recently so yeayy!



those ferragamos look spot on!  so cute


----------



## Sky Goddess

cherryberry said:


> got my first GST couple days ago, and scored shoes to go with the bag. I love nude beige color recently so yeayy!


I love the colors! Perfect for spring/summer!


----------



## Summer905

cherryberry said:


> got my first GST couple days ago, and scored shoes to go with the bag. I love nude beige color recently so yeayy!


 
They are the perfect match!!!


----------



## Byunnie

thank you everyone  love them!!


----------



## scent




----------



## bluetooth101

^^WOW!!  Congrats, *scent*!! That is definitely a "wow" bag!


----------



## Cari284

Came home from Paris a few days ago, with these 


Goyard Saint Louis PM in black













Hermés Garden Party in orange











_For more pictures: http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/i-brought-some-lovely-orange-home-me-paris-674369.html and http://forum.purseblog.com/goyard/my-first-goyard-reveal-brought-something-home-paris-674536.html_


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

asl_bebes said:


> ^Those Ferragamos look perfect with your GST!
> 
> 
> It's been a while since I treated myself to a designer indulgence so I picked up this lil' cutie ... was in the mood for something orange!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A kelly double tour bracelet in red-orange epsom calfskin PHW ...



Nice!!! I got the double tour in white!!!


----------



## bagcat

A fendi classico no. 1 come home with me today!! Link to my reveal below:

http://forum.purseblog.com/fendi/my-first-tpf-reveal-674654.html#post18576115


----------



## Chrisy

Cari284 said:


> Came home from Paris a few days ago, with these
> 
> 
> Goyard Saint Louis PM in black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hermés Garden Party in orange
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _For more pictures: http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/i-brought-some-lovely-orange-home-me-paris-674369.html and http://forum.purseblog.com/goyard/my-first-goyard-reveal-brought-something-home-paris-674536.html_


 

Nice purchases!  Congrats!


----------



## jessiephy

OMG...This looks so amazing! Congrats Cari! I always enjoy your photos, they are so vivid and beautifully taken! Hope you enjoy your new bags well! 


Cari284 said:


> Came home from Paris a few days ago, with these
> 
> 
> Goyard Saint Louis PM in black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hermés Garden Party in orange
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _For more pictures: http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/i-brought-some-lovely-orange-home-me-paris-674369.html and http://forum.purseblog.com/goyard/my-first-goyard-reveal-brought-something-home-paris-674536.html_


----------



## sbelle

Just got back from a quick trip to NYC.  I looked at Chanel at BG, Saks, and 57th street, but nothing caught my fancy.

I did find a few Valextra items at Barneys that I loved.  These are my first Valtrexa purchases.  I love the clean lines and simplicity.

The green is a wallet.  The gray is a clutch/document holder.    

For size comparison






the wallet opens up very wide (about 8 inches long)






The clutch (about 11 inches long)


----------



## pond23

^ I love the Valextra document holder. I have been meaning to buy a new one. I hope they carry this at my local Barneys.


----------



## Bevyofpurses

cari, bagcat, sbelle, everyone, congrats on your fabulous goodies!


----------



## Bevyofpurses

i finally own an hermes bag and shes a rose dragee lindy 30 palladium hardware in swift, yeay!


----------



## kat99

Cari284 said:


> Came home from Paris a few days ago, with these
> 
> 
> Goyard Saint Louis PM in black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hermés Garden Party in orange
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _For more pictures: http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/i-brought-some-lovely-orange-home-me-paris-674369.html and http://forum.purseblog.com/goyard/my-first-goyard-reveal-brought-something-home-paris-674536.html_



Gorgeous! I really want to pick up a Goyard while I'm in Paris, I hear the prices are quite favorable too...was that your experience?


----------



## sbelle

Bevyofpurses said:


> i finally own an hermes bag and shes a rose dragee lindy 30 palladium hardware in swift, yeay!



What a beauty!  Congratulations!


----------



## sbelle

Cari284 said:


> Came home from Paris a few days ago, with these
> 
> Goyard Saint Louis PM in black
> 
> Hermés Garden Party in orange



Beautiful bags!  I love picking things up on a trip--you'll always treasure these special reminders of Paris!


----------



## Cari284

Gorgeous purchases everyone 


And thank you so much for all the sweet comments  I love purchasing new items on trips. You get a memory as well then.




kat99 said:


> Gorgeous! I really want to pick up a Goyard while I'm in Paris, I hear the prices are quite favorable too...was that your experience?



Thank you  Yes, I don't know about the US prices but the price in euros is now 650 .


----------



## PriscillaW

Trina Turk resin ball ring in fuchsia


----------



## Cari284

Absolutely gorgeous purchases everyone 

And thank you for the kind compliments!


----------



## pond23

Congrats everyone on all of the drool-worthy purchases! I am in shoe, handbag, accessories heaven!


----------



## newmommy_va

*Bevyofpurses:* Love your Lindy and all of your beautiful new accessories!



Bevyofpurses said:


> i finally own an hermes bag and shes a rose dragee lindy 30 palladium hardware in swift, yeay!


----------



## newmommy_va

My new Diors 

Lady Dior



Panarea


----------



## FlipDiver

*Christian Louboutin black Maggie 140*


----------



## bluetooth101

^^Wow!! Those CLs are HOT!!! Congrats, FD!


----------



## FlipDiver

bluetooth101 said:


> ^^Wow!! Those CLs are HOT!!! Congrats, FD!



Thanks Blue!


----------



## bluekit

newmommy_va said:


> My new Diors
> 
> Lady Dior
> View attachment 1377786
> 
> 
> Panarea
> View attachment 1377787


 
LOVE YOUR DIORS!!!  The bronze panarea is stunning!


----------



## newmommy_va

Thank you so much *bluekit*!! 



bluekit said:


> LOVE YOUR DIORS!!! The bronze panarea is stunning!


----------



## FlipDiver

My newest Louboutins... Lucifer Bow


----------



## pond23

^ Wow! Those heels are fierce! Love them!


----------



## TexasST

FlipDiver said:


> My newest Louboutins... Lucifer Bow



I DIE!!!!


----------



## FlipDiver

pond23 said:


> ^ Wow! Those heels are fierce! Love them!





TexasST said:


> I DIE!!!!



Thanks Pond and Texas!  I can't wait to wear these to work on Monday


----------



## jess_hj

hehe.. I love Chanel, but I love hermes too 



going out~! for dinner... by i &#9829; s.z, on Flickr


----------



## bluekit

*jess*, your H is more delicious than whatever you're going to have for dinner!


----------



## peaceonearth

bluekit said:


> *jess*, your H is more delicious than whatever you're going to have for dinner!


 you are so right


----------



## jess_hj

bluekit said:


> *jess*, your H is more delicious than whatever you're going to have for dinner!



Thanks, I am a both H & Chanel addict


----------



## purseinsanity

pond23 said:


> Congrats everyone on all of the drool-worthy purchases! I am in shoe, handbag, accessories heaven!



Ditto!  Congrats everyone!!


----------



## purseinsanity

Here are mine:

Black/Gold reversible Hermes belt and Gold "H" buckle:


----------



## purseinsanity

And:


----------



## purseinsanity

Yellow Gold Hermes CDC bracelet:


----------



## purseinsanity

Rose Gold (on left) and Yellow Gold (on right) Cartier LOVE bracelets:


----------



## purseinsanity

And Anita Ko Rose Gold Pyramid Bracelet:






Worn w/Rose Gold Cartier LOVE:


----------



## Pursepushin

Purse, just lovely goodies; good for you!


----------



## purseinsanity

Many thanks *Purse*!


----------



## lilgirl

purseinsanity said:


> Rose Gold (on left) and Yellow Gold (on right) Cartier LOVE bracelets:



So beautiful! I am trying to save money to get the rose gold one!


----------



## purseinsanity

^That *lilgirl*!  It's definitely worth it!


----------



## ang3lina33

purseinsanity said:


> And:



Ahhhh! I'm in love with your bracelets! So beautiful! Congrats girlie!


----------



## purseinsanity

^Thanks so much *ang3lina33*!


----------



## jess_hj

louis vuitton stole by i &#9829; s.z, on Flickr



pink pink LV by i &#9829; s.z, on Flickr



ballerina by i &#9829; s.z, on Flickr


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

purseinsanity said:


> Rose Gold (on left) and Yellow Gold (on right) Cartier LOVE bracelets:



OMG !!!  you are so lucky!! love your  Cartier Love bracelets  I`m saving for one....


----------



## purseinsanity

*jess*, love your LV goodies!


----------



## purseinsanity

CRISPEDROSA said:


> OMG !!!  you are so lucky!! love your  Cartier Love bracelets  I`m saving for one....



Thank you my dear!  I'm so happy with them.  I love them as much as I thought I would.  Definitely worth it!


----------



## jess_hj

purseinsanity said:


> *jess*, love your LV goodies!



thanks dear


----------



## babyontheway

Flip- you have great taste in shoes and hanbags  Congrats on 2 sexy CL's!


FlipDiver said:


> *Christian Louboutin black Maggie 140*





FlipDiver said:


> My newest Louboutins... Lucifer Bow



Jess- you look so classy!  I love the whole look!  Nice LV haul too


jess_hj said:


> hehe.. I love Chanel, but I love hermes too
> 
> 
> 
> going out~! for dinner... by i &#9829; s.z, on Flickr



Purse- I think I would die in your closet.  You always have the best things to share.  I have never seen the spike bracelet before- it is SICK (in the best possible way)


purseinsanity said:


> And:


----------



## purseinsanity

^Awww, thank you sweetie!


----------



## More More More

Purseinsanity: your ring is gorgeous.


----------



## More More More

VCA Van Cleef & Arpels Vintage Alhambra necklace - white gold with turquoise.
L.V wool top - current season, bought in  april 2011


----------



## jess_hj

goodies &#9829; by i &#9829; s.z, on Flickr

my keepall 55 with chanel valentine edition flap ...


----------



## AMJ

Great purchases! I love your photo! 



jess_hj said:


> goodies &#9829; by i &#9829; s.z, on Flickr
> 
> my keepall 55 with chanel valentine edition flap ...


----------



## AMJ

*Purse*, I love ALL of your bracelets - they are GORGEOUS! I really want to stay in your closet!


----------



## AMJ

I am in pink heaven! 



jess_hj said:


> louis vuitton stole by i &#9829; s.z, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> pink pink LV by i &#9829; s.z, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> ballerina by i &#9829; s.z, on Flickr


----------



## AMJ

*Bevy*, your lindy bag is so pretty! I need to check your reveal in H side...



Bevyofpurses said:


> i finally own an hermes bag and shes a rose dragee lindy 30 palladium hardware in swift, yeay!


----------



## Bevyofpurses

Thanks AMJ and new mommyVA

Congrats ladies on your drool worthy purchases!

Flipdiver, your CLs are killing me. I must admit I went to net a porter, as soon as I saw u posted it, to look for those kitten heeled studded pumps but they're sold out in my size. Major congrats to u!


----------



## purseinsanity

More More More said:


> Purseinsanity: your ring is gorgeous.



Thanks hon!


----------



## purseinsanity

AMJ said:


> *Purse*, I love ALL of your bracelets - they are GORGEOUS! I really want to stay in your closet!



  You are too sweet!  Thank you.


----------



## Tartine

Updated family of my H CDCs


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

tartine said:


> updated family of my h cdcs



omg... Wow


----------



## Bevyofpurses

holey collier de chiens
tartine fabulous collection!! the ombre lizard especially ackkkk heart attack











[/QUOTE]


----------



## mp4

All H....kelly double tour in the new green and the new CDC 32mm belt buckle with a black/vert veronese strap

Sorry....no pics yet...


----------



## mp4

Fab collection Tartine!!


----------



## AMJ

Tartine said:


> Updated family of my H CDCs


----------



## kobe939

Congrats, one of my favourites!!!



purseinsanity said:


> Rose Gold (on left) and Yellow Gold (on right) Cartier LOVE bracelets:


----------



## jess_hj

bevyofpurses said:


> holey collier de chiens
> tartine fabulous collection!! The ombre lizard especially ackkkk heart attack


[/quote]

love!!!!


----------



## jess_hj

my lady dior... (in Action)



Untitled by i &#9829; s.z, on Flickr



Untitled by i &#9829; s.z, on Flickr

BTW, Vancouver is still cold.. its rainig a lot and lots!


----------



## SassieMe

Bevyofpurses said:


> holey collier de chiens
> tartine fabulous collection!! the ombre lizard especially ackkkk heart attack


[/QUOTE]

OMG!!!  Amazing collection!!!


----------



## Tartine

Thank you ladies for sharing my joy, *LVPrada-fanatic, Bevy, mp4,* *AMJ, jes_hj* and *SassieMe* 

*jess_hj*, you look fab with Lady Dior.


----------



## Tartine

Love the LV flats..so cute! Congrats jess 






jess_hj said:


> louis vuitton stole by i &#9829; s.z, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> pink pink LV by i &#9829; s.z, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> ballerina by i &#9829; s.z, on Flickr


----------



## Tartine

yummy H goodies, purseinsanity! WOW!!!!!
Simply stunning H bracelet!!! 





purseinsanity said:


> And:


----------



## 0PinkBlush0

My 2011 Balenciaga Black Giant City with GH. I purchased my first Balenciaga a week after I got my first Chanel.


----------



## purseinsanity

More More More said:


> VCA Van Cleef & Arpels Vintage Alhambra necklace - white gold with turquoise.
> L.V wool top - current season, bought in  april 2011



LOVE the necklace and love the top!


----------



## purseinsanity

jess_hj said:


> goodies &#9829; by i &#9829; s.z, on Flickr
> 
> my keepall 55 with chanel valentine edition flap ...



Two perfect bags!


----------



## purseinsanity

*jess*, you're on a roll!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

*Tartine*, your CDC collection is TDF!


----------



## purseinsanity

kobe939 said:


> Congrats, one of my favourites!!!



  Thank you!


----------



## purseinsanity

Tartine said:


> yummy H goodies, purseinsanity! WOW!!!!!
> Simply stunning H bracelet!!!



  Thanks so much *Tartine*!


----------



## purseinsanity

0PinkBlush0 said:


> My 2011 Balenciaga Black Giant City with GH. I purchased my first Balenciaga a week after I got my first Chanel.



We're twins!  Congrats!  It's SUCH an awesome bag!!


----------



## More More More

purseinsanity said:


> LOVE the necklace and love the top!



Thank you very much . Last time I was so drawn to your ring (I am a big fan of intricate details), I can not believe I did not pay attention to the CDC bracelet, it will go so very beautifully with the Cartier LOVE.
How is sammy doing?


----------



## More More More

Tartine said:


> Updated family of my H CDCs



What an attractive family


----------



## purseinsanity

More More More said:


> Thank you very much . Last time I was so drawn to your ring (I am a big fan of intricate details), I can not believe I did not pay attention to the CDC bracelet, it will go so very beautifully with the Cartier LOVE.
> How is sammy doing?



  No problem!  

Sammy is doing very well, thank you!  He was showing signs of becoming a little too protective, so after consulting with five dog trainers, we decided to follow their advice and get him neutered about 2 months ago.  What a world of difference.  He's always been sweet with us, but now he's got the pool man and gardener and everyone we pass on the street in love with him too.  He's very affectionate and loves to cuddle.  I call him "The Second coming of Boris", who was our precious Malamute we had to put to sleep last August.  He has so much of Boris' fun loving, playful, cuddly personality, that it helps lessen the pain of no longer having Boris.  He's been a joy.  Thanks so much for asking!


----------



## More More More

So lovely so hear that Sammy is doing really great. Thank you very much for letting me know. He sounds like a gentle giant.


----------



## Tartine

Thank you for those kind comments, *purseinsanity* and *More More More*


----------



## Adiva

My third Miu Miu purchased in Florence, Italy. The color is natural and very easy to use on a casual day. I don't know what model this is called but I absolutely love it


----------



## mp4

mp4 said:


> All H....kelly double tour in the new green and the new CDC 32mm belt buckle with a black/vert veronese strap
> 
> Sorry....no pics yet...


 
Took pics!!!!


----------



## purse-nality

Celine tri-color Mini Luggage... couldn't resist -- all my fave neutral colors rolled into 1!


----------



## Bevyofpurses

wow what a pretty girl! another gorgeous celine to your growing celine family, purse!


----------



## Bevyofpurses

mp4 said:


> Took pics!!!!


 
the green kelly double tour, what a nice pop of color!


----------



## EMMY

Adiva said:


> My third Miu Miu purchased in Florence, Italy. The color is natural and very easy to use on a casual day. I don't know what model this is called but I absolutely love it


 

Love this...perfect neutral...enjoy!


----------



## Adiva

EMMY said:


> Love this...perfect neutral...enjoy!



Thanks Emmy


----------



## pond23

I am so loving the Celine Luggage Tote! This is definitely on my wish list.


----------



## jess_hj

hermes bolide ostrich 31




IMG_3557 by Jess&#305;c&#945; J &#9829;, on Flickr



IMG_3554 by Jess&#305;c&#945; J &#9829;, on Flickr



IMG_3555 by Jess&#305;c&#945; J &#9829;, on Flickr


----------



## purse-nality

pond23 said:


> I am so loving the Celine Luggage Tote! This is definitely on my wish list.



yay! that's great! i hope i enabled you enough ... thank you pond!




Bevyofpurses said:


> wow what a pretty girl! another gorgeous celine to your growing celine family, purse!



bevy girl! you're always super sweet! thanks thanks! 

totally an unexpected purchase during a recent trip. truth is, i had my mind set on something H, but nothing really sang to me... celine luggages usually sell out fast at the beginning of every season, so imagine my surprise! 

btw, i've been secretly drooling over your new tweed re-ish! well, ok, not a secret now.... congrats too!


----------



## farisa

purse-nality said:


> Celine tri-color Mini Luggage... couldn't resist -- all my fave neutral colors rolled into 1!


 
ohh...you are so pretty...love your style!


----------



## jess_hj

I just realized that there were some errors on my pics
here is my newest purchase on hermes 




bolide 31 by Jess&#305;c&#945; J &#9829;, on Flickr



bolide 31 by Jess&#305;c&#945; J &#9829;, on Flickr


----------



## AMJ

Gorgeous bag! 


jess_hj said:


> I just realized that there were some errors on my pics
> here is my newest purchase on hermes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bolide 31 by Jess&#305;c&#945; J &#9829;, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> bolide 31 by Jess&#305;c&#945; J &#9829;, on Flickr


----------



## AMJ

You look great in the pic! Love your Celine bag...Any suggestion where to get one? Thanks! 



purse-nality said:


> Celine tri-color Mini Luggage... couldn't resist -- all my fave neutral colors rolled into 1!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

purse-nality said:


> Celine tri-color Mini Luggage... couldn't resist -- all my fave neutral colors rolled into 1!



Congrats, love you C bag!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

More More More said:


> VCA Van Cleef & Arpels Vintage Alhambra necklace - white gold with turquoise.
> L.V wool top - current season, bought in  april 2011



Love your VCA necklace!


----------



## susieserb

Cari284 said:


> Came home from Paris a few days ago, with these
> 
> 
> Goyard Saint Louis PM in black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hermés Garden Party in orange
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _For more pictures: http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/i-brought-some-lovely-orange-home-me-paris-674369.html and http://forum.purseblog.com/goyard/my-first-goyard-reveal-brought-something-home-paris-674536.html_




Ack I LOVE THIS GARDEN PARTY TOTE!  Can you give me more information i.e. size(s), gulp price?


----------



## purse-nality

farisa said:


> ohh...you are so pretty...love your style!





AMJ said:


> You look great in the pic! Love your Celine bag...Any suggestion where to get one? Thanks!





CRISPEDROSA said:


> Congrats, love you C bag!




thank you all for the kind words! 

*AMJ*, i think the Neimans are probably your best bet. try dallas, houston galleria, or san fran. barneys may have sold out, but won't hurt to try too.... GL!


----------



## jess_hj

my alzer 



my alzer 70 by Jess&#305;c&#945; J &#9829;, on Flickr


----------



## purseinsanity

^OMG, *jess*, you are on a roll!  Everything is drool-worthy!


----------



## purseinsanity

Adiva said:


> My third Miu Miu purchased in Florence, Italy. The color is natural and very easy to use on a casual day. I don't know what model this is called but I absolutely love it



LOVE Miu Miu!


----------



## purseinsanity

mp4 said:


> Took pics!!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

purse-nality said:


> Celine tri-color Mini Luggage... couldn't resist -- all my fave neutral colors rolled into 1!



So gorgeous!  Looks amazing on you!


----------



## purseinsanity

Sorry for the horrendously blurry pictures, but here's my new YG Rolex Daytona!!


----------



## Bevyofpurses

omg u have such fabulous taste!











[/QUOTE]


----------



## jess_hj

purseinsanity said:


> Sorry for the horrendously blurry pictures, but here's my new YG Rolex Daytona!!



oh! what a gorgeous watch... love it...


----------



## jess_hj

yellow gold yacht-master II custom order (made the strap shorter!)



yacht-master II by Jess&#305;c&#945; J &#9829;, on Flickr


----------



## bluetooth101

purseinsanity said:


> Sorry for the horrendously blurry pictures, but here's my new YG Rolex Daytona!!



Oh my goodness!!! Your watch is gorgeous!  I love it. Congratulations!!


----------



## purseinsanity

jess_hj said:


> yellow gold yacht-master II custom order (made the strap shorter!)
> 
> 
> 
> yacht-master II by Jess&#305;c&#945; J &#9829;, on Flickr



Very nice!  Can we see a modeling shot?


----------



## Cari284

*purseinsanity*, congratulations  It will look gooorgeous on you!


----------



## purseinsanity

Bevyofpurses said:


> omg u have such fabulous taste!


[/QUOTE]

  Thank you!  You're so sweet!


----------



## purseinsanity

jess_hj said:


> oh! what a gorgeous watch... love it...



  Thanks hon!


----------



## mp4

jess_hj said:


> I just realized that there were some errors on my pics
> here is my newest purchase on hermes
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/jessica_hj/5708646442/
> bolide 31 by Jess&#305;c&#945; J &#9829;, on Flickr
> 
> bolide 31 by Jess&#305;c&#945; J &#9829;, on Flickr


 
OMG!!! Love this! I'm a sucker for ostrich



jess_hj said:


> my alzer
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/jessica_hj/5714777453/
> my alzer 70 by Jess&#305;c&#945; J &#9829;, on Flickr


 
Another Beauty Jess!



purseinsanity said:


> No problem!
> 
> Sammy is doing very well, thank you! He was showing signs of becoming a little too protective, so after consulting with five dog trainers, we decided to follow their advice and get him neutered about 2 months ago. What a world of difference. He's always been sweet with us, but now he's got the pool man and gardener and everyone we pass on the street in love with him too. He's very affectionate and loves to cuddle. I call him "The Second coming of Boris", who was our precious Malamute we had to put to sleep last August. He has so much of Boris' fun loving, playful, cuddly personality, that it helps lessen the pain of no longer having Boris. He's been a joy. Thanks so much for asking!


 
Love a good doggie story!!! Our male dog was possessed before we neutered him...but for us, it was his alpha trying to take over the house attitude. 



purse-nality said:


> Celine tri-color Mini Luggage... couldn't resist -- all my fave neutral colors rolled into 1!


 


purseinsanity said:


> Thanks hon!


 
Gorgeous!!!! Looks wonderful on you!!! I've been thinking that maybe Celine will need to be next for me....

Thanks for the compliments on my post!


----------



## daffodilz

my gucci which i cross-posted here 
http://forum.purseblog.com/gucci/first-gucci-im-a-cc-fan-lol-682540.html#post18942379

there are more pics in the above link..






and me posing with it..


----------



## purseinsanity

^Looking good!


----------



## purseinsanity

bluetooth101 said:


> Oh my goodness!!! Your watch is gorgeous!  I love it. Congratulations!!



  Thanks *bluetooth*!


----------



## FlipDiver

Just bought this Herve Leger rust colored scoop neck dress


----------



## purse-nality

purseinsanity said:


> So gorgeous!  Looks amazing on you!



thank you purse! awesome watch! 




mp4 said:


> Gorgeous!!!! Looks wonderful on you!!! I've been thinking that maybe Celine will need to be next for me....



thanks for the kind words! i luv your green kelly d-tour too! hope to see you on 'that' side soon!


----------



## purseinsanity

FlipDiver said:


> Just bought this Herve Leger rust colored scoop neck dress



Hawt!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

purse-nality said:


> thank you purse! awesome watch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for the kind words! i luv your green kelly d-tour too! hope to see you on 'that' side soon!



Thanks hon!


----------



## purseinsanity

My Hermes fairy arrived!  

First up, Ardoise Box/Toile 35cm Birkin w/PHW:


----------



## purseinsanity

Next, Prune Box Medor Clutch w/GHW:


----------



## purseinsanity




----------



## Bentley1

purseinsanity said:


>



WOW!! Congrats!  Looove your Birkin and the clutch is so chic.


----------



## Bevyofpurses

omgoodness, perfect color and hardware combination pursinsanity u are on rrrrrrrrrrroll!!  congrats on your hermes goodies!






[/QUOTE]


----------



## pilatesworks

Beautiful purchases everyone! 

A little Missoni tank dress :


----------



## Israeli_Flava

^Wowza! Nice!

Holy Hermes!!! Love Ur new H goodies Purse!!!


----------



## pilatesworks

^^^Thanks darlin'!


----------



## Pursepushin

Somebody has been at the "naughtiness" again......bad girl. Love them!!




purseinsanity said:


>


----------



## Pursepushin

Love it on you! 




pilatesworks said:


> Beautiful purchases everyone!
> 
> A little Missoni tank dress :


----------



## purseinsanity

Bentley1 said:


> WOW!! Congrats!  Looove your Birkin and the clutch is so chic.



Thank you *Bentley*!


----------



## purseinsanity

Bevyofpurses said:


> omgoodness, perfect color and hardware combination pursinsanity u are on rrrrrrrrrrroll!!  congrats on your hermes goodies!


[/QUOTE]

  Thank you *Bevy*!


----------



## purseinsanity

pilatesworks said:


> Beautiful purchases everyone!
> 
> A little Missoni tank dress :



Hot Mama!


----------



## purseinsanity

Israeli_Flava said:


> ^Wowza! Nice!
> 
> Holy Hermes!!! Love Ur new H goodies Purse!!!



  Thanks *IF*!!


----------



## kobe939

WOW, congrats, love your birkin, it's very pretty, unique and special!

Thanks for sharing.



purseinsanity said:


>


----------



## scent

I just cannot resist this colour!


----------



## purseinsanity

Pursepushin said:


> Somebody has been at the "naughtiness" again......bad girl. Love them!!



 Whatever do you mean??  

Thanks hon!!


----------



## purseinsanity

scent said:


> I just cannot resist this colour!



Love this color!  What's it called?

Is it a Bayswater?


----------



## FlipDiver

I've posted these everywhere else, but I'll post them here too  I love my 3 new HL dresses 

Rust scoop neck









black cap sleeve









Grape/Eggplant sweetheart neck


----------



## Pursepushin

/\Smok'en!!


----------



## FlipDiver

Pursepushin said:


> /\Smok'en!!


 
Thanks Pursepushin!


----------



## purseinsanity

*Flip*!!  You look HAWT!!


----------



## addiction

you could walk the HL Runway Flip you look AMAZING!!


----------



## mlag724

FlipDiver said:


> I've posted these everywhere else, but I'll post them here too  I love my 3 new HL dresses
> 
> Rust scoop neck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> black cap sleeve
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grape/Eggplant sweetheart neck


 They are beautiful. Looks great on you. You wear them well.


----------



## FlipDiver

purseinsanity said:


> *Flip*!!  You look HAWT!!





addiction said:


> you could walk the HL Runway Flip you look AMAZING!!





mlag724 said:


> They are beautiful. Looks great on you. You wear them well.



Thanks ladies! I have a ton of weddings, engagement parties, etc. this year so hopefully I'll get a lot of use out of them


----------



## AMJ

So pretty, Purse! Congratulations!!!



purseinsanity said:


>


----------



## newmommy_va

*FlipDiver:* Oh you look wonderful in your new dresses!! Congrats!! 



FlipDiver said:


> I've posted these everywhere else, but I'll post them here too  I love my 3 new HL dresses
> 
> Rust scoop neck
> 
> 
> 
> black cap sleeve
> 
> 
> 
> Grape/Eggplant sweetheart neck


----------



## scent

purseinsanity said:


> Love this color! What's it called?
> 
> Is it a Bayswater?


 
Thank you  Im not sure what color but you are right; it's a bayswater..


----------



## pilatesworks

Congrats everyone, beautiful purchases! 
I love the Balenciaga oldies, and I was thrilled to find this 2004 Black City with Pewter HW !


----------



## Pursepushin

/\ Nice work, Leslie!


----------



## addiction

pilatesworks - great looking Black City in amazing condition - score!


----------



## pilatesworks

Thanks so much, gals! 

 Another Missoni Tank, these are just perfect for our Texas summers ( and winters too, I'll just throw on a jacket! )


----------



## pilatesworks

And these Prada sandals to go with it......
I found out last week I need a Hip Replacement June 14th ( all those years of ballet and gymnastics are catching up with me, I'm afraid....) 
I went straight to Neiman's from my Surgeon's office, and got these as an incentive to get back on my feet fast ( no sensible shoes for me....) !


----------



## AMJ

So sexy!


pilatesworks said:


> And these Prada sandals to go with it......
> I found out last week I need a Hip Replacement June 14th ( all those years of ballet and gymnastics are catching up with me, I'm afraid....)
> I went straight to Neiman's from my Surgeon's office, and got these as an incentive to get back on my feet fast ( no sensible shoes for me....) !


----------



## AMJ

Lovely piece! I love it! 



pilatesworks said:


> Thanks so much, gals!
> 
> Another Missoni Tank, these are just perfect for our Texas summers ( and winters too, I'll just throw on a jacket! )


----------



## Swe3tGirl

Lovely purchases everyone!!! Here are my recent purchases. I went on a HUGE shopping spree last week; I felt the need for it since I've worked so hard! Here it goes:

Lots of magenta shopping bags!



This is an early Father's Day gift for my father. He always wanted a Gucci wallet!



This is a Pre-Fall Stam. When I saw the colour, I HAD to have it!



My dream bag; my HG! My beautiful medium Fendi Peek-a-boo! I had to buy it before the price increase!


----------



## Swe3tGirl

More:

I needed a pair of comfortable heels to wear everyday, and found these Prada ones adorable!



This is a long overdue reveal. I got this last month. My first exotic handbag. The Christian Louboutin Sweet Charity handbag in snakeskin. I love it to bits!


----------



## cheekflicks

Been eyeing this babies for the loongest time and walked into Ferragamo not knowing that it was the first day of sales plus they were in my size and a brand new pair - SCOREEEEE!


----------



## pinkdewy

Congrats! 1 of the TPF-ers got the same pair as you 



cheekflicks said:


> Been eyeing this babies for the loongest time and walked into Ferragamo not knowing that it was the first day of sales plus they were in my size and a brand new pair - SCOREEEEE!


----------



## pilatesworks

Thanks everyone, and congrats to all on your recent goodies! 

I just got this Burberry scarf from the Net-a-Porter sale:


----------



## purseinsanity

Great purchases *pilates*!


----------



## purseinsanity

AMJ said:


> So pretty, Purse! Congratulations!!!



Thanks hon!


----------



## purseinsanity

kobe939 said:


> WOW, congrats, love your birkin, it's very pretty, unique and special!
> 
> Thanks for sharing.



  Thank you *kobe*!


----------



## sbelle

pilatesworks said:


> Thanks everyone, and congrats to all on your recent goodies!
> 
> I just got this Burberry scarf from the Net-a-Porter sale:



Love it!


----------



## NicoletteRN

cheekflicks said:


> Been eyeing this babies for the loongest time and walked into Ferragamo not knowing that it was the first day of sales plus they were in my size and a brand new pair - SCOREEEEE!



Love these! I want a pair....and on sale? You go girl!


----------



## Rooona.3

My First Lady Dior






Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## agalarowicz

pilatesworks said:


> And these Prada sandals to go with it......
> I found out last week I need a Hip Replacement June 14th ( all those years of ballet and gymnastics are catching up with me, I'm afraid....)
> I went straight to Neiman's from my Surgeon's office, and got these as an incentive to get back on my feet fast ( no sensible shoes for me....) !



these are beautiful, and you have some amazing legs! best of luck during your surgery, wish you a speedy recovery!


----------



## starry310

i just the lanvin lambskin amalia tote today at the selfirdges sale for £302~
reminds me of chanel still~  my alternative to the LV neverfull~












http://www.lanvin.com/e-lanvin/UK/amalia-lambskin-tote-12432.html


----------



## newmommy_va

*Rooona.3*: Wow!! Your patent LD is Stunning!!! 



Rooona.3 said:


> My First Lady Dior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## bagladyseattle

Flipdiver, Its smoking hot hot on you.  Loving it.


----------



## Rooona.3

newmommy_va said:


> *Rooona.3*: Wow!! Your patent LD is Stunning!!!




Thanks


----------



## hermesugo

Rooona.3 said:


> My First Lady Dior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Amazing colour! Can't get over how vibrant the colour is, hope to see more modelling pics!


----------



## hermesugo

starry310 said:


> i just the lanvin lambskin amalia tote today at the selfirdges sale for £302~
> reminds me of chanel still~  my alternative to the LV neverfull~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.lanvin.com/e-lanvin/UK/amalia-lambskin-tote-12432.html



Ohhh I like this alot! great buy!


----------



## shopaholiccat

MY H GOODIES =)


----------



## lovehermes

shopaholiccat said:


> MY H GOODIES =)


I love Bearns!


----------



## pilatesworks

LV Khaki Tattoo Scarf....( this is from the Men's line! ) :












With Balenciaga Khaki Moto jacket :


----------



## pilatesworks

Via Spiga wedges, on sale at Nordies! 
I got a pair for my daughter in Coral, and loved them so much I had to get a pair for myself:


----------



## mlag724

starry310 said:


> i just the lanvin lambskin amalia tote today at the selfirdges sale for £302~
> reminds me of chanel still~ my alternative to the LV neverfull~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.lanvin.com/e-lanvin/UK/amalia-lambskin-tote-12432.html


 Great choice. Love it. Much much more lovelier than the Neverfull.


----------



## gnourtmat

just got these babies as a graduation gift


----------



## sbelle

pilatesworks said:


> LV Khaki Tattoo Scarf....( this is from the Men's line! ) :



Do not get me started on LV scarves again!!!  Love this one!!


----------



## ct462

Congrats on your grad!! Those sunnies look really cute on you! 



gnourtmat said:


> just got these babies as a graduation gift


----------



## gnourtmat

ct462 said:


> Congrats on your grad!! Those sunnies look really cute on you!



thank you!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Sooooo  excited to report that I finally scored a White Watercolor Speedy tonight!!!! Will post pics once I receive her but I probably won't be able to sleep tonite bc I'm so freakin happy.... I have been searching for my PERFECT one (at a reasonable price) for about 6 months and today is the day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

LOVE LOVE LOVE that stole Leslie!!!!



pilatesworks said:


> LV Khaki Tattoo Scarf....( this is from the Men's line! ) :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Balenciaga Khaki Moto jacket :


 


sbelle said:


> Do not get me started on LV scarves again!!! Love this one!!


 
I Know RIGHT sbelle!? Such a unhealthy obsession we all have!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Those look great on you!!!! Congrats on the graduation !!!!


gnourtmat said:


> just got these babies as a graduation gift


----------



## investinbags

FlipDiver said:


> I've posted these everywhere else, but I'll post them here too  I love my 3 new HL dresses
> 
> Rust scoop neck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> black cap sleeve
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grape/Eggplant sweetheart neck




You look GREAT in those dresses!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

People here with amazing taste!!


----------



## purseinsanity

Oops, I did it again!  

I've wanted this baby for a loooooong time!!!  

My new Gris T 35 Togo Birkin w/PHW:


----------



## purseinsanity

And I recently discovered Celine, but that doesn't make these any less special!

These new babies arrived today!!  

Celine Classic Medium Box:


----------



## purseinsanity

And Celine Mini Luggage in Black:


----------



## purseinsanity

The leather on these smells *AMAZING*!


----------



## gnourtmat

Israeli_Flava said:


> Those look great on you!!!! Congrats on the graduation !!!!



thank you!


----------



## Bri 333

WOW!!!! That is one gorgeous bag. I want to come play in your closet 





purseinsanity said:


> The leather on these smells *AMAZING*!


----------



## AMJ

So pretty!



purseinsanity said:


> The leather on these smells *AMAZING*!


----------



## AMJ

I love this one! Great taste!



pilatesworks said:


> LV Khaki Tattoo Scarf....( this is from the Men's line! ) :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Balenciaga Khaki Moto jacket :


----------



## AMJ

Looks great on you!


gnourtmat said:


> just got these babies as a graduation gift


----------



## AMJ

I would love to see your pics! 



Israeli_Flava said:


> Sooooo excited to report that I finally scored a White Watercolor Speedy tonight!!!! Will post pics once I receive her but I probably won't be able to sleep tonite bc I'm so freakin happy.... I have been searching for my PERFECT one (at a reasonable price) for about 6 months and today is the day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AMJ

OMG... this is more than gorgeous! So pretty!



purseinsanity said:


> Oops, I did it again!
> 
> I've wanted this baby for a loooooong time!!!
> 
> My new Gris T 35 Togo Birkin w/PHW:


----------



## Pursepushin

This is a great bag, isn't is?! I have it in burgundy and it's gorgeous! Congrats!



purseinsanity said:


> And Celine Mini Luggage in Black:


----------



## purseinsanity

Bri 333 said:


> WOW!!!! That is one gorgeous bag. I want to come play in your closet



Thanks!!  Come over any time!    You don't live too far, LOL!


----------



## purseinsanity

AMJ said:


> So pretty!



Thank you *AMJ*!


----------



## purseinsanity

AMJ said:


> OMG... this is more than gorgeous! So pretty!



Thank you again!


----------



## purseinsanity

Pursepushin said:


> This is a great bag, isn't is?! I have it in burgundy and it's gorgeous! Congrats!



Thanks *PP*!  It really is.  I can't believe I didn't know anything about Celine!  They make great bags.


----------



## kobe939

Very pretty, congrats! Great taste!



purseinsanity said:


> The leather on these smells *AMAZING*!


----------



## purseinsanity

^Thank you *kobe*!!


----------



## Bri 333

Your going to have a long lost adopted sister 

BTW, do you own a Rolex? If so, I'm going to pm you for some advice 





purseinsanity said:


> Thanks!! Come over any time!  You don't live too far, LOL!


----------



## kobe939

gorgeous, absolutely STUNNING, is that iris?

Congrats!



shopaholiccat said:


> MY H GOODIES =)


----------



## kobe939

Oh my, purseinsanity, how can I miss this, this is AMAZING!!!!! 

Absolutely in love, you have a beautiful Birkin collection, have you done a birkin family shot yet? Would love to see one some day!

Congrats!!!!!!



purseinsanity said:


> Oops, I did it again!
> 
> I've wanted this baby for a loooooong time!!!
> 
> My new Gris T 35 Togo Birkin w/PHW:


----------



## kobe939

well, purseinsanity, seriously, I think you need your own thread on your non-chanel purchases, all of them are gorgeous!!!!

Absolutely LOVE your YG Rolex Daytona, I would love on in RG myself but my hubby has a boring SS Daytona already, so don't want to buy another one in the same style...plus can't afford one. But I would hope to get a Submariner soon, that would be my watch!



purseinsanity said:


> Sorry for the horrendously blurry pictures, but here's my new YG Rolex Daytona!!


 
Love your ardoise box/toile birkin, it's so casual yet chic!



purseinsanity said:


> My Hermes fairy arrived!
> 
> First up, Ardoise Box/Toile 35cm Birkin w/PHW:


 
And the medor clutch, just speechless and !



purseinsanity said:


> Next, Prune Box Medor Clutch w/GHW:


----------



## Bri 333

^ Thanks for posting all of that. How did I miss all that droolworthy stuff????!!!!


----------



## kobe939

Here is my contribution:
Givenchy nightingale navy blue calf in small


----------



## scent

Surprise from BF


----------



## hazeltt

kobe939 said:


> Here is my contribution:
> Givenchy nightingale navy blue calf in small



Love the nightingale! Congrats!



scent said:


> Surprise from BF



What a sweet BF!! I love the BV leathers, they're so buttery soft!


----------



## scent

purseinsanity said:


> Oops, I did it again!
> 
> I've wanted this baby for a loooooong time!!!
> 
> My new Gris T 35 Togo Birkin w/PHW:


I'm drooling.. Lol
Congrats!


----------



## purseinsanity

Bri 333 said:


> Your going to have a long lost adopted sister
> 
> BTW, do you own a Rolex? If so, I'm going to pm you for some advice



 

I do actually!  I have two.  PM me any time!


----------



## purseinsanity

kobe939 said:


> Oh my, purseinsanity, how can I miss this, this is AMAZING!!!!!
> 
> Absolutely in love, you have a beautiful Birkin collection, have you done a birkin family shot yet? Would love to see one some day!
> 
> Congrats!!!!!!



Thanks again *kobe*!  

Funny you should ask!  

Let's just say I had (for once) a little too much time on my hands last week!


----------



## purseinsanity

kobe939 said:


> well, purseinsanity, seriously, I think you need your own thread on your non-chanel purchases, all of them are gorgeous!!!!
> 
> Absolutely LOVE your YG Rolex Daytona, I would love on in RG myself but my hubby has a boring SS Daytona already, so don't want to buy another one in the same style...plus can't afford one. But I would hope to get a Submariner soon, that would be my watch!
> 
> 
> 
> Love your ardoise box/toile birkin, it's so casual yet chic!
> 
> 
> 
> And the medor clutch, just speechless and !



Thank you so much *kobe*!  :kiss:  My gosh, you're embarrassing me!    I love the Submariner too!  They have so many beautiful watches, it's hard to narrow it down, isn't it!?


----------



## purseinsanity

Bri 333 said:


> ^ Thanks for posting all of that. How did I miss all that droolworthy stuff????!!!!



:kiss:


----------



## purseinsanity

kobe939 said:


> Here is my contribution:
> Givenchy nightingale navy blue calf in small



LOVE this.  The blue is gorgeous.


----------



## purseinsanity

scent said:


> Surprise from BF



What a sweet BF!  And he's got great taste too!


----------



## purseinsanity

scent said:


> I'm drooling.. Lol
> Congrats!



Many thanks!


----------



## Myrkur

purseinsanity said:


> And Celine Mini Luggage in Black:



OMG this one is beautiful


----------



## XCCX

cheekflicks said:


> Been eyeing this babies for the loongest time and walked into Ferragamo not knowing that it was the first day of sales plus they were in my size and a brand new pair - SCOREEEEE!


 
OMG  I LOVE this!!!
What is the color? Could you please share a modelling shot? TIA!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

purseinsanity said:


> Many thanks!



Thank you!!


----------



## Bri 333

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I just went to H Heaven. So much droolworthy. I can't even pick a favorite. There's just no way. These must be your pride and joy 






purseinsanity said:


> Thanks again *kobe*!
> 
> Funny you should ask!
> 
> Let's just say I had (for once) a little too much time on my hands last week!


----------



## Bentley1

purseinsanity said:


> Thanks again *kobe*!
> 
> Funny you should ask!
> 
> Let's just say I had (for once) a little too much time on my hands last week!



 omg! Amazing collection!!!  

And it's obvious you baby your Birkins and take such wonderful care of them!!! LOVE them all!!


----------



## purseinsanity

Bri 333 said:


> OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I just went to H Heaven. So much droolworthy. I can't even pick a favorite. There's just no way. These must be your pride and joy


 Thanks *Bri*! I admit, I can't pick a favorite either. I love them all!


----------



## purseinsanity

Bentley1 said:


> omg! Amazing collection!!!
> 
> And it's obvious you baby your Birkins and take such wonderful care of them!!! LOVE them all!!


 

 Thanks *Bentley*! I baby them a little too much!


----------



## Myrkur

purseinsanity, sorry for bothering but do you mind telling how much the celine mini luggage cost? since there is no céline store in the netherlands, i'll have to find one in paris .. but i can't seem to find prices anywhere


----------



## Pursepushin

When I bought mine it was $1,800USD. Now I think the price has dropped a little bit in the USA. Can't speak for France, though.




Myrkur said:


> purseinsanity, sorry for bothering but do you mind telling how much the celine mini luggage cost? since there is no céline store in the netherlands, i'll have to find one in paris .. but i can't seem to find prices anywhere


----------



## Nat

Myrkur said:


> purseinsanity, sorry for bothering but do you mind telling how much the celine mini luggage cost? since there is no céline store in the netherlands, i'll have to find one in paris .. but i can't seem to find prices anywhere



Hi, I'd ask or do a search in our Céline forum, if I were you. Hopefully you'll find your answer there  Here you go: http://forum.purseblog.com/celine/


----------



## NicoletteRN

Balenciaga Papyrus City with RGGH.


----------



## NYCavalier

Here's my new Celine nano... LOVE IT! It's the small one with a messenger strap.. I am SOOO in LOVVVVE!


----------



## NicoletteRN

My new LV Epi electric fleur keychain adds a little something to my alma don't you think?


----------



## cheekflicks

NicoletteRN said:


> Balenciaga Papyrus City with RGGH.


 
Omg, this color is amazing!! Huge congrats, lovelovelove bal's neutrals!


----------



## designerdiva40

My little purchases for June


----------



## designerdiva40

And a couple more little purchases


----------



## NicoletteRN

cheekflicks said:


> Omg, this color is amazing!! Huge congrats, lovelovelove bal's neutrals!



Thanks cheekflicks! I am in love with this color....the bag is nice too lol


----------



## FlipDiver

Anniversary present from my hubby


----------



## sbelle

FlipDiver said:


> Anniversary present from my hubby



Beautiful!!


----------



## NicoletteRN

FlipDiver said:


> Anniversary present from my hubby
> 
> Cushion cut! I love it. Good job hubby


----------



## NicoletteRN

designerdiva40 said:


> And a couple more little purchases



Great stuff. I especially love the shawl!


----------



## Nat

FlipDiver said:


> Anniversary present from my hubby




 Wowza, so beautiful!! Happy Anniversary!


----------



## NYCavalier

FlipDiver said:


> Anniversary present from my hubby



WOW! Now THAT'S a gorgeous ring!!


----------



## NYCavalier

My celine cobalt nano just got here! The color is out of this world!!! Just like 10C (my fav!)


----------



## mlag724

NYCavalier said:


> My celine cobalt nano just got here! The color is out of this world!!! Just like 10C (my fav!)


 That blue is wonderful. Congrats. Love, Love, Love.What size are the two beautiful bags. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## babyontheway

Happy anniversary Flip!  What a great hubby you have!  It is such a pretty color and you rock it


FlipDiver said:


> Anniversary present from my hubby



Cobalt is outta this world!  I am so starting to look into other brands of bags and celine is on the top of my list!!


NYCavalier said:


> My celine cobalt nano just got here! The color is out of this world!!! Just like 10C (my fav!)


----------



## kobe939

WOW, absolutely beautiful!!! May I ask what's the center stone? It's gorgeous!



FlipDiver said:


> Anniversary present from my hubby
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/838/dsc0012gt.jpg/
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/825/dsc0008pl.jpg/


 
NYCavalier, your celine cobalt nano is STUNNING, it does remind me of the 10C blue which is my absolutely favourite too. Is this from P? Is this from the current season?



NYCavalier said:


> My celine cobalt nano just got here! The color is out of this world!!! Just like 10C (my fav!)


----------



## AMJ

The blue is amazing! So pretty! 



NYCavalier said:


> My celine cobalt nano just got here! The color is out of this world!!! Just like 10C (my fav!)


----------



## AMJ

Such a lovely ring! Beautiful! 


FlipDiver said:


> Anniversary present from my hubby


----------



## AMJ

So many great purchases! 



designerdiva40 said:


> My little purchases for June


 


designerdiva40 said:


> And a couple more little purchases


----------



## AMJ

I die! 


purseinsanity said:


> Thanks again *kobe*!
> 
> Funny you should ask!
> 
> Let's just say I had (for once) a little too much time on my hands last week!


----------



## FlipDiver

sbelle said:


> Beautiful!!





NicoletteRN said:


> Cushion cut! I love it. Good job hubby





Nat said:


> Wowza, so beautiful!! Happy Anniversary!





NYCavalier said:


> WOW! Now THAT'S a gorgeous ring!!





babyontheway said:


> Happy anniversary Flip!  What a great hubby you have!  It is such a pretty color and you rock it





kobe939 said:


> WOW, absolutely beautiful!!! May I ask what's the center stone? It's gorgeous!





AMJ said:


> Such a lovely ring! Beautiful!



 Thanks everyone!  It's a 10mm cushion cut aquamarine center stone with a diamond halo and diamonds on the split shank.  I have a thread about it in the Jewelry Box, and I'll post more pics in the sunlight.  I wore it out yesterday and it's soo sparkly in the sunlight, I love it


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

purseinsanity said:


> Thanks again *kobe*!
> 
> Funny you should ask!
> 
> Let's just say I had (for once) a little too much time on my hands last week!



OMG!! Awesome!!!


----------



## shopaholiccat

purseinsanity said:


> And I recently discovered Celine, but that doesn't make these any less special!
> 
> These new babies arrived today!!
> 
> Celine Classic Medium Box:



love this! im deciding on this or red...


----------



## joviscot

We were in Dublin recently + hubby bought me these as an early birthday present


----------



## pilatesworks

Beautiful purchases everyone!
 Congrats! 
I got a Hip Replacement last week, but still managed to try on these new Ash wedges I got from Gilt! 
I love them, they definitely are keepers!
I won't be able to wear them for a while, but looking forward to the time I will be off a cane and wearing cute shoes again!


----------



## spylove22

^wow, wishing you a quick recovery! You'll be rockin' those sandals in no time!


----------



## pilatesworks

Thanks spylove!


----------



## kobe939

Just got this new love yesterday  have always wanted a lindy, finally...

orange lindy 30 in clemence


----------



## purseinsanity

Myrkur said:


> OMG this one is beautiful



Thank you!!


----------



## purseinsanity

Myrkur said:


> purseinsanity, sorry for bothering but do you mind telling how much the celine mini luggage cost? since there is no céline store in the netherlands, i'll have to find one in paris .. but i can't seem to find prices anywhere



I believe it was US $1700 before taxes & shipping.


----------



## purseinsanity

AMJ said:


> I die!



  thank you!!


----------



## purseinsanity

CRISPEDROSA said:


> OMG!! Awesome!!!



:kiss::kiss::kiss:  thank you very much!


----------



## purseinsanity

shopaholiccat said:


> love this! im deciding on this or red...



No matter what color you go with, you can't go wrong! I loved it so much, I bought another!


----------



## purseinsanity

Congrats everyone!


----------



## purseinsanity

pilatesworks said:


> Beautiful purchases everyone!
> Congrats!
> I got a Hip Replacement last week, but still managed to try on these new Ash wedges I got from Gilt!
> I love them, they definitely are keepers!
> I won't be able to wear them for a while, but looking forward to the time I will be off a cane and wearing cute shoes again!



Get well soon!


----------



## purseinsanity

kobe939 said:


> Just got this new love yesterday  have always wanted a lindy, finally...
> 
> orange lindy 30 in clemence



This is stunning!


----------



## purseinsanity

I had a really good day today!


----------



## purseinsanity

Soleil 35cm Birkin w/PHW:


----------



## purseinsanity

Barenia and Toile 35 cm Birkin w/GHW:


----------



## purseinsanity

And chocolate box/orange togo belt and silver "H" buckle!


----------



## Bevyofpurses

kobeeeeeeeeeee omg an orange lindy i die!!! she is so pretty, congrats girl!


purseinsanity, u did it again! love the celine box and your ever growing rainbow collection of birkins, drooling!!


----------



## Dode99

*Dolce & Gabbana* snake skin bag







*Tom Ford* sunnies (I loved it when I saw it first on Kyle Richards )







and few stuff from *Hermes*


----------



## Dode99

OMG *kobe939* that Lindy is STUNNING 33 I should get one


----------



## Mallhaciel

I got a Celine luggage tote in micro - lipstick. Here she is!


----------



## Mallhaciel

Dode99 said:


> *Dolce & Gabbana*
> 
> and few stuff from *Hermes*



ohhh lovely!! i like your wallet!


----------



## purseinsanity

Bevyofpurses said:


> kobeeeeeeeeeee omg an orange lindy i die!!! she is so pretty, congrats girl!
> 
> 
> purseinsanity, u did it again! love the celine box and your ever growing rainbow collection of birkins, drooling!!



Thank you *Bevy*!


----------



## purseinsanity

Dode99 said:


> *Dolce & Gabbana* snake skin bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tom Ford* sunnies (I loved it when I saw it first on Kyle Richards )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and few stuff from *Hermes*



Love it all!!!  Congrats!


----------



## purseinsanity

Mallhaciel said:


> I got a Celine luggage tote in micro - lipstick. Here she is!



Such a pretty color!


----------



## purseinsanity

This disappeared.

Celine Box in Havana:


----------



## Chi town Chanel

pilatesworks said:


> Thanks for starting this thread again, Panda!
> I just posted these photos in the "Chanels in Action" thread.....I just got this dress for my DD yesterday and I thought I would try it on for a Brunch my DH and I had to go to today.....
> It is a Karen Kane dress, really inexpensive (around $ 117.00) and the best thing is that you can roll it up in a ball and it looks just fine! Perfect for traveling!



That dress is super cute!  It looks so classic with the vintage flap.  I really love vintage.  Great pics!


----------



## chloe-babe

I got this pretty dress at a great price in the sale, and also just got a beautiful new pair of Louboutins 

http://www.net-a-porter.com/product/104147






Thanks for letting me share


----------



## ChanelHoarder

chloe-babe said:


> I got this pretty dress at a great price in the sale, and also just got a beautiful new pair of Louboutins
> 
> Thanks for letting me share




Loving the way your Louboutins look!! Gorgeous!!!


----------



## shopaholiccat

purseinsanity said:


> This disappeared.
> 
> Celine Box in Havana:



awesome bag! I've made the decision and got myself the black  but I'm really afraid to get it scratch so i haven't used it yet... 

how do you find your boxes?


----------



## purseinsanity

shopaholiccat said:


> awesome bag! I've made the decision and got myself the black  but I'm really afraid to get it scratch so i haven't used it yet...
> 
> how do you find your boxes?



Ooooohh congrats!  We're twins!


----------



## Dode99

Thank you, ladies 




Mallhaciel said:


> ohhh lovely!! i like your wallet!





purseinsanity said:


> Love it all!!!  Congrats!


----------



## NYCavalier

bal praline rggh velo


----------



## purseinsanity

^That's so pretty!


----------



## purseinsanity

*chloe-babe*, your CLs are HOT!!


----------



## purseinsanity

My new LV SS Leopard Stole in Camel:


----------



## Cari284

NYCavalier said:


> bal praline rggh velo



Congrats, it's absolutely gorgeous! Do you have any modeling pictures? I would love to see


----------



## chloe-babe

purseinsanity said:


> *chloe-babe*, your CLs are HOT!!



Thanks honey, so is your gorgeous new scarf! Love it


----------



## purseinsanity

chloe-babe said:


> Thanks honey, so is your gorgeous new scarf! Love it



  Thank you sweetie!


----------



## jujuuuxd

purseinsanity said:


> And chocolate box/orange togo belt and silver "H" buckle!


 
WOWWWWW !!! How much did u pay on this belt? I wanna get one!!!!!!


----------



## peaceonearth

a great price  $750


----------



## purseinsanity

^Those shoes are amazing!!  Congrats!


----------



## purseinsanity

jujuuuxd said:


> WOWWWWW !!! How much did u pay on this belt? I wanna get one!!!!!!



Um....don't remember exactly because I bought it with some other stuff.  I believe the belt strap alone was $450, not including taxes or shipping??


----------



## AMJ

This pair is so sexy!  Love them!


peaceonearth said:


> a great price  $750


----------



## sbelle

purseinsanity said:


> My new LV SS Leopard Stole in Camel:



I'm glad to see someone who bought this one!!  I was looking at it, but wondered how similar it is to the marron (the basic brown one with the brown and black marks).  What do you think?  

I did get the new fuchsia.


----------



## purseinsanity

sbelle said:


> I'm glad to see someone who bought this one!!  I was looking at it, but wondered how similar it is to the marron (the basic brown one with the brown and black marks).  What do you think?
> 
> I did get the new fuchsia.



I think it's totally different!  Totally justifiable to have both!    The marron is a much darker base and this seems so much lighter.


----------



## AMJ

Oh, kobe... you got the one I want!  Pls pm me any info to get this beauty!



kobe939 said:


> Just got this new love yesterday  have always wanted a lindy, finally...
> 
> orange lindy 30 in clemence


----------



## sbelle

purseinsanity said:


> I think it's totally different!  Totally justifiable to have both!    The marron is a much darker base and this seems so much lighter.



uh oh  -- was hoping you would say that they were exactly alike and not to buy it. 


Resistance is futile.  Just ordered it!


----------



## purseinsanity

sbelle said:


> uh oh  -- was hoping you would say that they were exactly alike and not to buy it.
> 
> 
> Resistance is futile.  Just ordered it!



    Congrats!!


----------



## jujuuuxd

purseinsanity said:


> Um....don't remember exactly because I bought it with some other stuff. I believe the belt strap alone was $450, not including taxes or shipping??


 
i will research this, Thanksssssssssss


----------



## PANda_USC

Hello to all of my fellow Chanel-ians! Haven't been on the forum in a while but wanted to share my last month's non-Chanel purchases with you, ^_^. Went a bit bananas with Herve Leger, Burberry and Louboutin.

Went a little bananas with Herve Leger and Burberry this past month, meow.


----------



## PANda_USC

continued...


----------



## PANda_USC

continued..just the CLs now..


----------



## Bri 333

You look HOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I can't even pick a favorite. You need to give me your diet and exercise tips, lol. Congrats on all these HL dresses. They are TDF.





PANda_USC said:


> Hello to all of my fellow Chanel-ians! Haven't been on the forum in a while but wanted to share my last month's non-Chanel purchases with you, ^_^. Went a bit bananas with Herve Leger, Burberry and Louboutin.
> 
> Went a little bananas with Herve Leger and Burberry this past month, meow.


----------



## Bri 333

Very Nice!




PANda_USC said:


> continued...


----------



## Bri 333

Don't you have a bag that exactly matches the last pair? These are all very beautiful!!!! 





PANda_USC said:


> continued..just the CLs now..


----------



## AMJ

I love all your purchases! So sexy! 


PANda_USC said:


> Hello to all of my fellow Chanel-ians! Haven't been on the forum in a while but wanted to share my last month's non-Chanel purchases with you, ^_^. Went a bit bananas with Herve Leger, Burberry and Louboutin.
> 
> Went a little bananas with Herve Leger and Burberry this past month, meow.


----------



## ChanelHoarder

PANda_USC said:


> Hello to all of my fellow Chanel-ians! Haven't been on the forum in a while but wanted to share my last month's non-Chanel purchases with you, ^_^. Went a bit bananas with Herve Leger, Burberry and Louboutin.
> 
> Went a little bananas with Herve Leger and Burberry this past month, meow.



Love all your purchases!! They look fantastic on you!! Congrats!


----------



## PANda_USC

*bri*, thank you sweety!!

*amj*, merci!!!

*chanelhoarder*, you're too kind,


----------



## lvsforme

My first Celine... Camel Luggage Mini in smooth leather.  The leather is amazing!






Compare to my Gris T Birkin 30


----------



## sachanyc

My husband bought me the Yellow Gold Cartier Love Bracelet as an early birthday present ... I am in love with it!! Lucky cause I happened to walk in to the boutique a week before they increased their prices so the hubby told me to buy it right then and there.. I bought mine for 4850 + tax and the price increased to 5575+tax...


----------



## jujuuuxd

jujuuuxd said:


> i will research this, Thanksssssssssss


 
i forgot to ask for u.. and the price of H buckle ??? thankssss


----------



## jujuuuxd

purseinsanity said:


> Um....don't remember exactly because I bought it with some other stuff. I believe the belt strap alone was $450, not including taxes or shipping??


 
i forgot to ask for u about the H buckle .. do you remember the price? thanksss


----------



## monap_1981

PANda_USC, congrats on all your purchases! 

Everything looks absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## monap_1981

Congrats! Love the colour! 




purseinsanity said:


> My new LV SS Leopard Stole in Camel:


----------



## monap_1981

Dode99, congrats on your purchases! 

Love the sunglasses and H bracelets!  




Dode99 said:


> *Dolce & Gabbana* snake skin bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Tom Ford* sunnies (I loved it when I saw it first on Kyle Richards )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and few stuff from *Hermes*


----------



## allbrandspls

congrats panda on your haul. Always the most gorgeous herve dress you have and also the CLs. The burberry jackets are great too!

lv for me congrats on your new bag. Pretty!


----------



## purseinsanity

monap_1981 said:


> Congrats! Love the colour!



Thank you!


----------



## purseinsanity

*Panda*, your haul is out of this world!


----------



## purseinsanity

lvsforme said:


> My first Celine... Camel Luggage Mini in smooth leather.  The leather is amazing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Compare to my Gris T Birkin 30



Isn't the Mini absolutely amazing?  Congrats!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Hi ladies!!! I have been MIA in the LV subforum for a couple of months....Stalking my prey. Stalking works for good and not evil, in some cases :giggles:

Introducing my 2 LV HGs   I know I know...I'm so late on these bags but whateverrrrr. They are much more versatile than I EVER imagined!!!! love love love

My poor Chanel's have been lonely and stuck in the closet since their arrival. I can't get enuff!!!! I have the new Marine Leopard Stole coming from the SF boutique but it won't be here for a few days. I will post when she arrives!!! Yippeeeeeeee


----------



## AMJ

Both are so lovely! Can't wait to see your pic of the Marine Leopard Stole! 


Israeli_Flava said:


> Hi ladies!!! I have been MIA in the LV subforum for a couple of months....Stalking my prey. Stalking works for good and not evil, in some cases :giggles:
> 
> Introducing my 2 LV HGs  I know I know...I'm so late on these bags but whateverrrrr. They are much more versatile than I EVER imagined!!!! love love love
> 
> My poor Chanel's have been lonely and stuck in the closet since their arrival. I can't get enuff!!!! I have the new Marine Leopard Stole coming from the SF boutique but it won't be here for a few days. I will post when she arrives!!! Yippeeeeeeee


----------



## pilatesworks

Beautiful purchases, everyone! Congrats! 
I just got my Balenciaga Tempete Moto, I wish it would cool off so that I could wear this!


----------



## ChanelHoarder

pilatesworks said:


> Beautiful purchases, everyone! Congrats!
> I just got my Balenciaga Tempete Moto, I wish it would cool off so that I could wear this!



Love this!!! Congrats, it looks great on you!!


----------



## pilatesworks

Thanks ChanelHoarder!


----------



## mlag724

Israeli_Flava said:


> Hi ladies!!! I have been MIA in the LV subforum for a couple of months....Stalking my prey. Stalking works for good and not evil, in some cases :giggles:
> 
> Introducing my 2 LV HGs  I know I know...I'm so late on these bags but whateverrrrr. They are much more versatile than I EVER imagined!!!! love love love
> 
> My poor Chanel's have been lonely and stuck in the closet since their arrival. I can't get enuff!!!! I have the new Marine Leopard Stole coming from the SF boutique but it won't be here for a few days. I will post when she arrives!!! Yippeeeeeeee


 Are these your first LV purchases? LV is just as addicting as Chanel. Congrats. They are both beautiful. Enjoy


----------



## Pursepushin

More jackets - WOMAN, how many do you need?! Just kidding; of course, I'm jealous as hell. I had to spend my wad on cosmetic surgery. Sorry but can't show pictures of my latest work (my b**bs) on this site.




pilatesworks said:


> Beautiful purchases, everyone! Congrats!
> I just got my Balenciaga Tempete Moto, I wish it would cool off so that I could wear this!


----------



## Bevyofpurses

Pursepushin said:


> More jackets - WOMAN, how many do you need?! Just kidding; of course, I'm jealous as hell. I had to spend my wad on cosmetic surgery. Sorry but can't show pictures of my latest work (my b**bs) on this site.



lmao, youre too funny pursepushin

huge congrats purseinsanity, I_F omg love the richard prince, and pilatesworks!


----------



## sassygee

Congrats on your new bags.  Enjoy them this summer!!!  



Israeli_Flava said:


> Hi ladies!!! I have been MIA in the LV subforum for a couple of months....Stalking my prey. Stalking works for good and not evil, in some cases :giggles:
> 
> Introducing my 2 LV HGs  I know I know...I'm so late on these bags but whateverrrrr. They are much more versatile than I EVER imagined!!!! love love love
> 
> My poor Chanel's have been lonely and stuck in the closet since their arrival. I can't get enuff!!!! I have the new Marine Leopard Stole coming from the SF boutique but it won't be here for a few days. I will post when she arrives!!! Yippeeeeeeee


----------



## spylove22

pilatesworks said:


> Beautiful purchases, everyone! Congrats!
> I just got my Balenciaga Tempete Moto, I wish it would cool off so that I could wear this!


 
That jacket was made for you, you rock any outfit!


----------



## pond23

Pursepushin said:


> More jackets - WOMAN, how many do you need?! Just kidding; of course, I'm jealous as hell. I had to spend my wad on cosmetic surgery. Sorry but can't show pictures of my latest work (my b**bs) on this site.


 
^ You are too funny *Pursepushin*! That would be quite a reveal!


----------



## purseinsanity

monap_1981 said:


> Congrats! Love the colour!



Thank you so much!


----------



## purseinsanity

Israeli_Flava said:


> Hi ladies!!! I have been MIA in the LV subforum for a couple of months....Stalking my prey. Stalking works for good and not evil, in some cases :giggles:
> 
> Introducing my 2 LV HGs   I know I know...I'm so late on these bags but whateverrrrr. They are much more versatile than I EVER imagined!!!! love love love
> 
> My poor Chanel's have been lonely and stuck in the closet since their arrival. I can't get enuff!!!! I have the new Marine Leopard Stole coming from the SF boutique but it won't be here for a few days. I will post when she arrives!!! Yippeeeeeeee



Congrats on finding your HGs!!  Can't wait to see your Marine scarf!


----------



## purseinsanity

Pursepushin said:


> More jackets - WOMAN, how many do you need?! Just kidding; of course, I'm jealous as hell. I had to spend my wad on cosmetic surgery. Sorry but can't show pictures of my latest work (my b**bs) on this site.





Well, before purses, women did use their bras to hold their money right?


----------



## purseinsanity

pilatesworks said:


> Beautiful purchases, everyone! Congrats!
> I just got my Balenciaga Tempete Moto, I wish it would cool off so that I could wear this!



*pilates*, it's gorgeous!  And you just had surgery???  My God, I wish I looked that good normally, forget that great post-op!!


----------



## purseinsanity

Bevyofpurses said:


> lmao, youre too funny pursepushin
> 
> huge congrats purseinsanity, I_F omg love the richard prince, and pilatesworks!



Thank you *Bevy*!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

AMJ said:


> Both are so lovely! Can't wait to see your pic of the Marine Leopard Stole!


 
Thanks AMJ!!! I can't wait to get my greedy lil paws on that bad boy!! I work in a really COLD office so I have plenty of excuses (and outfits) ready for explaining why I bought a STOLE when it's HOT AS HELL outside 



mlag724 said:


> Are these your first LV purchases? LV is just as addicting as Chanel. Congrats. They are both beautiful. Enjoy


Awww thanks MLAG! Yes, they are my first 2 LV bags. I have a few SLGs but roaming around in the LV subforum has proven to be just as addictive as CC. Just what I needed, another brand to obsess over  



Bevyofpurses said:


> lmao, youre too funny pursepushin
> 
> huge congrats purseinsanity, I_F omg love the richard prince, and pilatesworks!


 
That's exactly what I said when I saw the bag Bevy.... OH. EMM. GEE. I have to have it 



sassygee said:


> Congrats on your new bags.  Enjoy them this summer!!!


 
Thanks Sassy! Me and watercolor are like new besties this summer :sunnies Inseperable.



purseinsanity said:


> Congrats on finding your HGs!!  Can't wait to see your Marine scarf!


 
Thanks Purse! Now, where is that FED EX man??? Oh, it's 915 PM on Saturday. Guess he's not coming. I'm a little anxious


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Looks like it was made just for u!! love it!!!




pilatesworks said:


> Beautiful purchases, everyone! Congrats!
> I just got my Balenciaga Tempete Moto, I wish it would cool off so that I could wear this!


----------



## PANda_USC

*monap*, thank youu!

*purseinsanity*, merci beaucoup darling!


----------



## psychedelico

posting this everywhere!


----------



## Pursepushin

The photos don't enlarge so I can't quite make out everything you bought, but man, somebody went deep into retail therapy here! Congrats!!



psychedelico said:


> posting this everywhere!


----------



## peaceonearth

Pursepushin said:


> More jackets - WOMAN, how many do you need?! Just kidding; of course, I'm jealous as hell. I had to spend my wad on cosmetic surgery. Sorry but can't show pictures of my latest work (my b**bs) on this site.


 i wanna see , i wanna see 
i am always thinking about doing this ,do you like the change??


----------



## psychedelico

repost a bigger picture!!!






And I'm looking for Cari284!
(need some attention here therefore the huge font size!)
Your inbox is full and I can't reply your pm!!
Can you resend me a pm after you clear your inbox?
Thanks!


----------



## bluekit

psychedelico said:


> repost a bigger picture!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm looking for Cari284!
> (need some attention here therefore the huge font size!)
> Your inbox is full and I can't reply your pm!!
> Can you resend me a pm after you clear your inbox?
> Thanks!


 

LOVE THE PRADA totes!!!


----------



## Pursepushin

Oh this comment Well unfortunately, tPF probably wouldn't appreciate me flashing everyone with my "purchase." Thanks for the thought though.



peaceonearth said:


> i wanna see , i wanna see
> i am always thinking about doing this ,do you like the change??


----------



## Julierose

*Hey!

I have been searching for the perfect rose gold watch for ages, and I finally found this! The Michele Sport Sail rose gold watch with diamonds.  It's 38mm. What do you think??? *


----------



## peaceonearth

pursepushin said:


> the photos don't enlarge so i can't quite make out everything you bought, but man, somebody went deep into retail therapy here! Congrats!!


 :d:d


----------



## agalarowicz

Julierose said:


> *Hey!
> 
> I have been searching for the perfect rose gold watch for ages, and I finally found this! The Michele Sport Sail rose gold watch with diamonds.  It's 38mm. What do you think??? *


these are amazing!!


psychedelico said:


> posting this everywhere!


wow. seriously jealous


----------



## mlag724

Julierose said:


> *Hey!*
> 
> *I have been searching for the perfect rose gold watch for ages, and I finally found this! The Michele Sport Sail rose gold watch with diamonds. It's 38mm. What do you think??? *


 It's beautiful. Congrats. Do you mix metal when wearing jewelry? Enjoy


----------



## sachanyc

Julierose said:


> *Hey!
> 
> I have been searching for the perfect rose gold watch for ages, and I finally found this! The Michele Sport Sail rose gold watch with diamonds.  It's 38mm. What do you think??? *



That's a nice watch.. if you havn't purchased it already also look at audemars piguet's lady royal oak pink gold watches they are really beautiful.. let me know if you want to see how it looks on the hand.. i have the white rubber and pink gold with diamonds one.. i can take a picture if you want.. but other wise that watch is really nice!


----------



## Julierose

Hey sachanyc!!!!  I just googled that watch, it's gorgeous!!!  Sadly, it's WAY, WAY out of my budget!!! I already bought this rose gold Michele watch with diamonds, and I got a great deal at $1350.  Those audemars piguet's lady royal oak pink gold watches are 20 grand and up!  It's way too much for me to spend, BUT I WOULD LOVE to see photos of yours!!!


----------



## Julierose

mlag724 said:


> It's beautiful. Congrats. Do you mix metal when wearing jewelry? Enjoy



Hi Miag! YES I DO! That's why I LOVE rose gold, you can wear it with gold or silver easily!


----------



## sachanyc

Hey Julie,

The Michele watch is gorgeous too! I will post some pictures of my audemars tomorrow( I promise)!! Hope you enjoy your new watch!


----------



## sassygee

I took a little dip on the orange side.  I but some scarves,  an organizer, and this 26CM SO Kelly in Togo Leather, Noir with gold hardware.  I came to the realization that I am not comfortable  wit handheld style bags.





















Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## AMJ

You did good from the orange side! Congratulations!


sassygee said:


> I took a little dip on the orange side. I but some scarves, an organizer, and this 26CM SO Kelly in Togo Leather, Noir with gold hardware. I came to the realization that I am not comfortable wit handheld style bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## AMJ

psychedelico said:


> repost a bigger picture!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm looking for Cari284!
> (need some attention here therefore the huge font size!)
> Your inbox is full and I can't reply your pm!!
> Can you resend me a pm after you clear your inbox?
> Thanks!


----------



## sassygee

AMJ said:


> You did good from the orange side! Congratulations!


 
Thanks so much.  I enjoyed the process of researching and discovering what would fit into my lifestyle.  I posted my purchases from the spring/summer on the Hermes thread. As I stated, me and two of my friends made a pact to make purchses in each others' favorite designer purse brand (i.e., Louis Vuitton, Hermes and mine--Chanel).  I bought three key pouchettes in damier and tradtional classic styles (6 keys) and a patent leather bag which has already been borrowed from a 29-year old "mini-me" who promises to bring it back....EVENTUALLY!!!!  I probably will never see it again. lol

http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/these-are-a-few-of-my-favorite-things-696615.html


----------



## dannkat

My latest toy.....it's a perfect match with my white J12


----------



## sassygee

sassygee said:


> I took a little dip on the orange side. I but some scarves, an organizer, and this 26CM SO Kelly in Togo Leather, Noir with gold hardware. I came to the realization that I am not comfortable wit handheld style bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


 
Update: I did receive the PM abut my deleted photos. Sorry, I deleted hundreds of pics in photobucket and deleted those pics. Here are additional pics. Thanks so much.


----------



## NYCavalier

LV bag..





and 2011 Bal anthra metallic rh city





w/ black city


----------



## Israeli_Flava

^ Wa...Wait? Self-imposed shopping ban out the friggin windowwwwwww I see?! 
You've been a bizzy bee in Hermes! Gorgy Sassy!!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Ohhh pretty, NYC!!!!!! I have been cheating MAJOR with LV... lvoe ur new baby!


----------



## sassygee

Israeli_Flava said:


> ^ Wa...Wait? Self-imposed shopping ban out the friggin windowwwwwww I see?!
> You've been a bizzy bee in Hermes! Gorgy Sassy!!!!!


 
Well, I am back on my shopping probation...really.  I began picking up little things after the Hermes craftsman fair this spring and had been thinking about it for the past 7 years.  I finally found a nonhand held classic bag that I can incorporate in my wardrobe.  I made a pact with some friends (not on TPF) to make a purchase of their favorite designer handbags so we all bought a LV, Chanel, and Hermes.  The LV bag immediately disappeared to another home (a reminder to self...you must lock your closet).  Hopefully she will bring it back eventually.  

Trust me I am back on my self-imposed shopping probation.  I am actually pretty satisfied with my clothes and accessories and will probably not shop a lot period or significantly limit all shopping.  It's amazing most of my friends feel the same way.  I have been shopping for over 39 years.  I got a lot of everything. I was awaiting your comments.


----------



## PANda_USC

Just purchased this Notte by Marchesa Red Shoulder Draped dress, ^_^


----------



## sachanyc

Just bought a vintage gucci handbag in a beautiful green shade of leather.. it was in such pristine condition I just couldn't pass it up! Will post pictures tomorrow.. Good night everyone

Renita

http://sachanyc.wordpress.com


----------



## purseinsanity

Some new things I got:

Marine and Camel LV SS Leopard Stoles (I'm obsessed with these things!)


----------



## purseinsanity

And Louboutin NP Python Batiks:


----------



## sbelle

purseinsanity said:


> Some new things I got:
> 
> Marine and Camel LV SS Leopard Stoles (I'm obsessed with these things!)



I'm another obsessed one!    Of course I blame the camel one on you, since you told me that it wasn't too much like the marron.  I just got my marine one last week!


----------



## sbelle

PANda_USC said:


> Just purchased this Notte by Marchesa Red Shoulder Draped dress, ^_^



I know you look great in it!


----------



## purseinsanity

sbelle said:


> I'm another obsessed one!    Of course I blame the camel one on you, since you told me that it wasn't too much like the marron.  I just got my marine one last week!



Well, did I lie?    Totally different, aren't they??  

These stoles are so awesome.  Now I just have to get you on the Balenciaga Motorcycle Jacket craze...they go soooo well with these!!


----------



## Cari284

Louis Vuitton Sarah wallet in Vernis Amarante 












In different lighting:


----------



## purseinsanity

^That's gorgeous *Cari*!


----------



## AMJ

So pretty!


Cari284 said:


> Louis Vuitton Sarah wallet in Vernis Amarante
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In different lighting:


----------



## AMJ

I love LV stoles! Gorgeous colors!


purseinsanity said:


> Some new things I got:
> 
> Marine and Camel LV SS Leopard Stoles (I'm obsessed with these things!)


----------



## NYCavalier

Large Lilac PS1


----------



## ChanelHoarder

NYCavalier said:


> Large Lilac PS1



Ohhhh pretty!!! Congrats!!


----------



## mlag724

NYCavalier said:


> Large Lilac PS1


 Beautiful. The color is awesome.


----------



## purseinsanity

AMJ said:


> I love LV stoles! Gorgeous colors!



  Thank you *AMJ*!


----------



## purseinsanity

NYCavalier said:


> Large Lilac PS1



What an amazing color!


----------



## purseinsanity

Got some more CLs!

My new Anthracite Eel VPs!







Without flash:


----------



## purseinsanity

And Black Denis:


----------



## AMJ

Such a beautiful color! So miss you! I don't see your post here very often...


NYCavalier said:


> Large Lilac PS1


----------



## AMJ

OMG...they are so sexy! 


purseinsanity said:


> Got some more CLs!
> 
> My new Anthracite Eel VPs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without flash:


 


purseinsanity said:


> And Black Denis:


----------



## purseinsanity

AMJ said:


> OMG...they are so sexy!



Thanks hon!    They are sexy...as long as my feet aren't in them!


----------



## sbelle

Louis Vuitton lezard stole


----------



## mlag724

sbelle said:


> Louis Vuitton lezard stole


 That is a real. beauty. How about a modelling picture or spreading it out to see the full scarf. Thanks in advance.


----------



## purseinsanity

sbelle said:


> Louis Vuitton lezard stole



Ooooh, hadn't seen this!!


----------



## PANda_USC

Got an HL, lots of J Brand jeans and my fave! Julien Macdonald dresses,


----------



## minnie04

my first couple Celine purchases, micro smooth camel and nano red lipstick. I am so happy and I really fall in love with this luggage bag .


----------



## Julierose

RED BALENCIAGA WITH ROSE GOLD HARDWARE GOT ME!!!!!


----------



## allbrandspls

sassygee said:


> I took a little dip on the orange side.  I but some scarves,  an organizer, and this 26CM SO Kelly in Togo Leather, Noir with gold hardware.  I came to the realization that I am not comfortable  wit handheld style bags.


Congrats on your H proddies, all beautiful.


NYCavalier said:


> LV bag..
> 
> 
> and 2011 Bal anthra metallic rh city
> 
> 
> w/ black city


congrats on your trio!



PANda_USC said:


> Just purchased this Notte by Marchesa Red Shoulder Draped dress, ^_^


amazing dress ......love the style.



purseinsanity said:


> Some new things I got:
> 
> Marine and Camel LV SS Leopard Stoles (I'm obsessed with these things!)





purseinsanity said:


> And Louboutin NP Python Batiks:


what do i say more gorgeous SS scarves n CLs. great taste in style.


Cari284 said:


> Louis Vuitton Sarah wallet in Vernis Amarante
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In different lighting:


beautiful wallet! love the patent clutch.



NYCavalier said:


> Large Lilac PS1


love the blue!!!!!



purseinsanity said:


> Got some more CLs!
> 
> My new Anthracite Eel VPs!
> 
> 
> 
> Without flash:


lovely!!!!
more!!!arghh! 



minnie04 said:


> my first couple Celine purchases, micro smooth camel and nano red lipstick. I am so happy and I really fall in love with this luggage bag .


Hey B, gorgeous celines!!! congrats.


----------



## allbrandspls

Julierose said:


> RED BALENCIAGA WITH ROSE GOLD HARDWARE GOT ME!!!!!


congrats on ur gorgeous red!!


----------



## Julierose

allbrandspls said:


> congrats on ur gorgeous red!!



THANK YOU!! It's just a bright lipstick red, and I love it with the rose gold hardware!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

PANda_USC said:


> Got an HL, lots of J Brand jeans and my fave! Julien Macdonald dresses,



You have the most amazing dress collection!


----------



## purseinsanity

minnie04 said:


> my first couple Celine purchases, micro smooth camel and nano red lipstick. I am so happy and I really fall in love with this luggage bag .



Both gorgeous!


----------



## purseinsanity

Julierose said:


> RED BALENCIAGA WITH ROSE GOLD HARDWARE GOT ME!!!!!



Stunning!!


----------



## purseinsanity

allbrandspls said:


> what do i say more gorgeous SS scarves n CLs. great taste in style.
> 
> lovely!!!!
> more!!!arghh!.





Thank you!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Finally found a new Watercolor Bandeau to go with my speedy 

I'm so late getting pieces from this LV ligne but I love it to bits!!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Love this!



Julierose said:


> RED BALENCIAGA WITH ROSE GOLD HARDWARE GOT ME!!!!!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Yay! We're Marine twins 



purseinsanity said:


> Some new things I got:
> 
> Marine and Camel LV SS Leopard Stoles (I'm obsessed with these things!)


----------



## purseinsanity

Israeli_Flava said:


> Finally found a new Watercolor Bandeau to go with my speedy
> 
> I'm so late getting pieces from this LV ligne but I love it to bits!!!!!



Love this!


----------



## purseinsanity

Israeli_Flava said:


> Yay! We're Marine twins



I always knew you had great taste!


----------



## VCAlover

Dior soft leather woven tote in hot pink! 
Great find on the bay


----------



## scholastican

Chloe Marcie satchel in tan calfskin. IRL it is more of a cognac hue, as shown on the 2nd pic with natural lighting indoors.


----------



## scholastican

And a birthday Ballon Blue


----------



## bluekit

shaneru said:


> Dior soft leather woven tote in hot pink!
> Great find on the bay


 Oh I like the color!  And can I say I like your chair too?


----------



## VCAlover

bluekit said:


> Oh I like the color!  And can I say I like your chair too?



hehe thanks!
the chair is the best thing I got from Ikea lol


----------



## scholastican

scholastican said:


> Chloe Marcie satchel in tan calfskin. IRL it is more of a cognac hue, as shown on the 2nd pic with natural lighting indoors.


----------



## scholastican

scholastican said:


> And a birthday Ballon Blue


----------



## bluetooth101

^^ I love your Cartier!! Congrats and happy birthday


----------



## scholastican

Thank you, bluetooth!


----------



## G&Smommy

I just picked up my first two VCA pieces and am officially addicted! This is going to be worse for my wallet than Chanel. I got a single motif MOP pendant in WG and the WG MOP vintage bracelet. I have also ordered a pave diamond single motif Magic ring and the 6 motif necklace in YG with white and grey MOP and onyx. Every time I try something on, my wish list just grows and grows. I wish I had a money tree that grew just as quickly!


----------



## bluekit

Israeli_Flava said:


> Finally found a new Watercolor Bandeau to go with my speedy
> 
> I'm so late getting pieces from this LV ligne but I love it to bits!!!!!


Nice!!! Congrats IF! 



scholastican said:


>


I really like the color of your Chloe. And of course your Cartier watch.  



G&Smommy said:


> I just picked up my first two VCA pieces and am officially addicted! This is going to be worse for my wallet than Chanel. I got a single motif MOP pendant in WG and the WG MOP vintage bracelet. I have also ordered a pave diamond single motif Magic ring and the 6 motif necklace in YG with white and grey MOP and onyx. Every time I try something on, my wish list just grows and grows. I wish I had a money tree that grew just as quickly!


Stunning pieces J!  Congratulations!!


----------



## bluekit

My first 2 orange boxes.   They took a bit of effort in locating but since it is in my favorite color, it's all worth it. 












Ulysse PM in Iris with calendar refill.


----------



## G&Smommy

bluekit said:


> My first 2 orange boxes.  They took a bit of effort in locating but since it is in my favorite color, it's all worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ulysse PM in Iris with calendar refill.


 
Beautiful color!  Congrats!  Love the packaging as well.


----------



## scholastican

thank you, bluekit!


----------



## CoutureCat

PANda_USC said:


> Got an HL, lots of J Brand jeans and my fave! Julien Macdonald dresses,



WOW.... that blue dress is absolutley gorgeous!!!!


----------



## bluetooth101

bluekit said:


> My first 2 orange boxes.   They took a bit of effort in locating but since it is in my favorite color, it's all worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ulysse PM in Iris with calendar refill.



Congrats H!!! Love the color!!


----------



## bluekit

Thanks G&Smommy & Bluetooth101!    I love the ribbon!


----------



## ChanelHoarder

bluekit said:


> My first 2 orange boxes.   They took a bit of effort in locating but since it is in my favorite color, it's all worth it.
> 
> Ulysse PM in Iris with calendar refill.




Oohh congrats!!!


----------



## calisnoopy

*Erickson Beamon Swarovski Crystal and Lucite Neon necklace*






*Miu Miu Neon Pink Patent Ballet Flats* (thanks to M for reminding me I needed these in my life! LOL)






*Pierre Hardy Color Block Suede Wedges*






*Prada Dark Rose Suede Platform Pumps*






*Alaia Red Zebra Print Hiking Boots*


----------



## calisnoopy

*Alaia Grey Leopard Print Hiking Boots*






*Celine Nano Black Smooth Leather with black Celine foxtail fur (didn't get the white one)*





*Goyard Red St Louis GM*






*Goyard Blue St Louis GM*






*Carolina Bucci Bracelets (3) red with heart, turquoise with moon and black with star...also got a yellow later*


----------



## dottyback

got this in Madrid last week


----------



## calisnoopy

Celine Cobalt Nano such an awesome color!!!


----------



## calisnoopy

Finally Finally have Snoopy in my life too!!!

This was a 3+ year long search for Snoopy but the designer, Kathrine Baumann and her team totally came thru in helping me locate this stunning piece!! (no longer made and was done in very limited quantities!!)


----------



## demicouture

OMG cali, that is beyond cute! looking up the designer as we speak!


----------



## calisnoopy

^^hahah yahhh Snoopy was my HG for the longest time...and finally he's with me in my closet!!

Kathrine is a doll...she actually did some custom work for me, made a football clutch in crystals and the USC trojans emblem on it hehe


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

purseinsanity said:


> Got some more CLs!
> 
> My new Anthracite Eel VPs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Without flash:



Congrats!! Love them


----------



## daffodilz




----------



## purseinsanity

shaneru said:


> Dior soft leather woven tote in hot pink!
> Great find on the bay



LOVE hot pink!


----------



## purseinsanity

scholastican said:


>



What a gorgeous color!


----------



## purseinsanity

scholastican said:


>



STUNNING!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

G&Smommy said:


> I just picked up my first two VCA pieces and am officially addicted! This is going to be worse for my wallet than Chanel. I got a single motif MOP pendant in WG and the WG MOP vintage bracelet. I have also ordered a pave diamond single motif Magic ring and the 6 motif necklace in YG with white and grey MOP and onyx. Every time I try something on, my wish list just grows and grows. I wish I had a money tree that grew just as quickly!



So beautiful!  Looks gorgeous on you.  Congrats!


----------



## purseinsanity

bluekit said:


> My first 2 orange boxes.   They took a bit of effort in locating but since it is in my favorite color, it's all worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ulysse PM in Iris with calendar refill.



Many congrats!


----------



## purseinsanity

Mon dieu *Calisnoopy*!!!  What a gorgeous haul!!!  The bags!  The shoes!!  The snoopy!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

dottyback said:


> got this in Madrid last week



Oooooh.  Love Loewe!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

calisnoopy said:


> ^^hahah yahhh Snoopy was my HG for the longest time...and finally he's with me in my closet!!
> 
> Kathrine is a doll...she actually did some custom work for me, made* a football clutch in crystals and the USC trojans emblem on it hehe*



  That sounds amazing!!!  Can we see a pic?!


----------



## purseinsanity

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Congrats!! Love them



  Thank you so much!


----------



## purseinsanity

daffodilz said:


>



Too cute!!!  I love me some studs!


----------



## G&Smommy

purseinsanity said:


> So beautiful! Looks gorgeous on you. Congrats!


 
Thanks, purseinsanity!


----------



## bluekit

ChanelHoarder said:


> Oohh congrats!!!


 


purseinsanity said:


> Many congrats!


 
Thanks ChanelHoarder & purseinsanity.


----------



## calisnoopy

purseinsanity said:


> That sounds amazing!!! Can we see a pic?!


 
here you go 

posted pics here awhile ago 

http://www.corystyle.com/blog/2010/...diere-and-other-kathrine-baumann-goodies.html


----------



## purseinsanity

^Wow, that's amazing!!!!  It's gorgeous!


----------



## calisnoopy

*Marni Foulard 2011 Collection*

LOVED the colorful prints!!!


Got the blouse in this pic






And the blouse in this pic--waiting on the shorts to come in...






*Proenza Schouler Teal Medium PS 1*


----------



## ChanelHoarder

Loveee your teal ps1!!! Great non-chanel purchases calisnoopy!


----------



## calisnoopy

Also got 

Hermes CDC in Mykonos Blue Lizard with Palladium hdw






Balmain Denim Embellished Jacket


----------



## fieryfashionist

Rock & Republic gold studded heels (consignment steal)





Vince Camuto pale pink crystal cage heels





Drusy (so sparkly!!) necklace and grey crystal ring from a boutique





Black sequin newsboy cap (Nordies)





DVF Cupcake jacket (cotton/spandex)... eBay find





DVF Cupcake jacket (leather!!)... eBay find... Missoni for Target dress (went waaaay too crazy that day, phew)!





Dior beige patent wedges (Nordies sale find)!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Lots to post... some old, some new and will have to take more pics! 

COH slick skinnies (wear these allllll the time) in Belmond/bangles (navy/gold/crystal) from cusp





Oliver Peoples black/gold aviators





Miu Miu rose patent belt (NAP)





YSL prune patent Tribute pumps (Nordies sale)





Bendels headbands





Valentino Mena pink patent wedges (Nordies sale)


----------



## fieryfashionist

C, all your buys are just fabulous!!!   Can't wait to see pics of the PS1!!! 

daffodilz - Super cute!  I'm all about the studs!


----------



## allbrandspls

Minal your back!!!!Awesome buys , your still got it. Congrats on your haul.


----------



## babyontheway

Minal- you have the best taste!  I love that you love sparkles (I always feel that I am the only one).  I love the :sunnies sunnies and the valentino wedges  (shoe twins)


----------



## calisnoopy

fieryfashionist said:


> Rock & Republic gold studded heels (consignment steal)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vince Camuto pale pink crystal cage heels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drusy (so sparkly!!) necklace and grey crystal ring from a boutique
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black sequin newsboy cap (Nordies)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVF Cupcake jacket (cotton/spandex)... eBay find
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DVF Cupcake jacket (leather!!)... eBay find... Missoni for Target dress (went waaaay too crazy that day, phew)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dior beige patent wedges (Nordies sale find)!


 

the vince camuto shoes are amazing!!!!

and love the DVF jackets of course!!!  so happy you posted pics!!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

calisnoopy said:


> Also got
> 
> Hermes CDC in Mykonos Blue Lizard with Palladium hdw
> 
> ilovehermes.files.wordpress.com/2011/06/img_2758.jpg
> 
> Balmain Denim Embellished Jacket
> 
> data.whicdn.com/images/13542472/tumblr_lag9i2I9bd1qbpnk5o1_400_thumb.jpg
> 
> intheircloset.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/10/balmain-spring-2009-Military-style-denim-jacket.jpg



Cory! So glad you found this B jacket! 

where did you found it? Can I get one too? you know how much I love this jacket too, so jealous !


----------



## calisnoopy

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Cory! So glad you found this B jacket!
> 
> where did you found it? Can I get one too? you know how much I love this jacket too, so jealous !


 
heyy cris!  i got it on eBay, had been watching it for awhile--just got it, its amazing, keep an eye out for you on eBay too


----------



## bagshopaholic

Celine red nano









Celine blue trio








Comparison pics


----------



## jessdressed

^^^ Love your Celine purchases!


----------



## G&Smommy

Another new VCA piece - Magic MOP between the finger ring. I went a little crazy before their price increase!


----------



## G&Smommy

My last pre-increase VCA purchase - pave Magic Pendant. It is super sparkly IRL and the camera doesn't completely capture it. I also posted a comparison with my Magic MOP pendant.


----------



## monap_1981

Love your Celine blue trio!  Beautiful colour! 





bagshopaholic said:


> Celine red nano
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Celine blue trio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comparison pics


----------



## monap_1981

Looks beautiful, congrats! 




G&Smommy said:


> Another new VCA piece - Magic MOP between the finger ring. I went a little crazy before their price increase!


----------



## G&Smommy

monap_1981 said:


> Looks beautiful, congrats!


 
Thanks, monap_1981!


----------



## Chloe_c

Getting really fed up with Chanel's insane prices. Bought this beauty at a fraction of a Chanel and seriously, I think the workmanship is superior! Know the Stam in no longer 'in' but at least chances of bumping into someone carrying the same bag is near zero. 

Marc Jacobs Mini Stam in Poppy


----------



## Martinibeach

bagshopaholic said:


> Celine red nano
> 
> Celine blue trio
> 
> Comparison pics


 

Congrats on these beautiful bags. Thats what I am also looking lately in my purchases - clean lines and great colors! Wonderful!!


----------



## Martinibeach

G&Smommy said:


> My last pre-increase VCA purchase - pave Magic Pendant. It is super sparkly IRL and the camera doesn't completely capture it. I also posted a comparison with my Magic MOP pendant.


 
Both necklaces and the rest of your VCAs are very flattering! Looks perfect on you. Thanks god I am currently out of my jewelry spree (I know that will not last long) but your lovely pics are tempting! Congrats!


----------



## armcandy15

I was a horrible girl..bought quite a number of chanel stuff on this recent Paris trip and yet, I went to the dark aka 'orange' side..


----------



## jessdressed

armcandy15 said:


> I was a horrible girl..bought quite a number of chanel stuff on this recent Paris trip and yet, I went to the dark aka 'orange' side..



Love your GP and belt. Is the color Etoupe?


----------



## armcandy15

hey jess, these are gold..sigh, a B in etoupe will be lovely..but I realise I can't play the B chasing game in Paris..just not up to it..hehe.



jessdressed said:


> Love your GP and belt. Is the color Etoupe?


----------



## Claudia

couldnt resist the Gucci hobo with the "Grace Kelly" 1960's flora print...and horsebit handle....classic, and very few have it!  (camera broken)


----------



## G&Smommy

Martinibeach said:


> Both necklaces and the rest of your VCAs are very flattering! Looks perfect on you. Thanks god I am currently out of my jewelry spree (I know that will not last long) but your lovely pics are tempting! Congrats!


 
Thanks, Martinibeach!  I have been on a jewelry spree for the last few months trying to beat the VCA price increase.  It took me off of my handbag spree for awhile but, unfortunately, is a more expensive addiction.


----------



## pilatesworks

Congrats on all your beautiful purchases, everyone !

My latest, Balenciaga 2006 Rouille City:


----------



## Sue R

My versatile LV Trevi PM, can wear as a tote or on the shoulder.











Such a lovely red interior


----------



## mlag724

Sue R said:


> My versatile LV Trevi PM, can wear as a tote or on the shoulder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Such a lovely red interior


 It's a beauty. I thinking about this bag after my bag ban. Enjoy


----------



## Martinibeach

G&Smommy said:


> Thanks, Martinibeach! I have been on a jewelry spree for the last few months trying to beat the VCA price increase. It took me off of my handbag spree for awhile but, unfortunately, is a more expensive addiction.


 
Yes, definitely more expensive. I saw your sparkling necklace this weekend on my trip to Las Vegas - it was displayed in the window from the VCA store in the new "Crystals" /Las Vagas - stunning! Enjoy yours!


----------



## G&Smommy

Martinibeach said:


> Yes, definitely more expensive. I saw your sparkling necklace this weekend on my trip to Las Vegas - it was displayed in the window from the VCA store in the new "Crystals" /Las Vagas - stunning! Enjoy yours!


 
Thanks!  The Vegas boutique is actually the first place I saw the Magic pendant.  It was  at first sight, so I finally decided to buy it before the price went up again.


----------



## bluekit

G&Smommy said:


> My last pre-increase VCA purchase - pave Magic Pendant. It is super sparkly IRL and the camera doesn't completely capture it. I also posted a comparison with my Magic MOP pendant.


 
This is beyond beautiful, Jennifer!


----------



## G&Smommy

bluekit said:


> This is beyond beautiful, Jennifer!


 
Thanks!  I love it!


----------



## vanessag

Love your new Cartier Ballon watch!!!! =)




scholastican said:


>


----------



## oatmella

bagshopaholic said:


> Celine red nano
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Celine blue trio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comparison pics



I love your Celine bags!!  Great color choices 



G&Smommy said:


> My last pre-increase VCA purchase - pave Magic Pendant. It is super sparkly IRL and the camera doesn't completely capture it. I also posted a comparison with my Magic MOP pendant.



Your VCA pendants are so pretty - I especially love the pave one!


----------



## G&Smommy

oatmella said:


> I love your Celine bags!! Great color choices
> 
> 
> 
> Your VCA pendants are so pretty - I especially love the pave one!


 
Thanks oatmella!


----------



## kat99

pilatesworks said:


> Congrats on all your beautiful purchases, everyone !
> 
> My latest, Balenciaga 2006 Rouille City:



Lovely and versatile color!


----------



## calisnoopy

*Alaia Black Suede Ruffle Lace Booties*












*Givenchy Top*










*Givenchy dress*


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

bagshopaholic said:


> Celine red nano
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i1136.photobucket.
> 
> Comparison pics



lovely! Love both! Congrats!!!!


----------



## LadyCupid

Celine Cobalt Mini Luggage


----------



## purseinsanity

Many congrats on your amazing purchases everyone!


----------



## purseinsanity

I haven't posted in awhile due to work, but being busy at work doesn't mean there's no time for shopping.  You MAKE time for that!!!  

Here goes!

First up:  Mystique Sandals:


----------



## purseinsanity

Paul Greene Snakeskin Sandals:


----------



## purseinsanity

CL Amethyst Python Hyper Prives!


----------



## purseinsanity

Jimmy Choo Suede peeptoe booties in Sand:


----------



## purseinsanity

Goyard:


----------



## purseinsanity

BV Knot Clutch in Rust!


----------



## purseinsanity

Alexander McQueen Skull/Leopard Shawl in "Flame":  (It would go well with the BV Knot, I think!)


----------



## purseinsanity

Hermes Black Lizard CDC w/PHW:


----------



## purseinsanity

And last but not least:

Hermes 35cm Barenia Birkin w/PHW, 35cm Etain Togo Birin w/PHW, and 35cm Candy Kiwi Kelly w/PHW.


----------



## jmh

purseinsanity said:


> BV Knot Clutch in Rust!




I love this clutch!!


----------



## Pursepushin

I can't see all your photos. Says they've been moved or deleted. Please fix that so we can see all your goodies. I live vicariously through you guys.




purseinsanity said:


> And last but not least:
> 
> Hermes 35cm Barenia Birkin w/PHW, 35cm Etain Togo Birin w/PHW, and 35cm Candy Kiwi Kelly w/PHW.


----------



## purseinsanity

Pursepushin said:


> I can't see all your photos. Says they've been moved or deleted. Please fix that so we can see all your goodies. I live vicariously through you guys.



  Okay, here goes!


----------



## purseinsanity

jmh said:


> I love this clutch!!



Thank you so much *jmh*!!


----------



## purseinsanity

Ok, let's try this again!  

Mystique sandals:


----------



## purseinsanity

Paul Green:


----------



## purseinsanity

Amethyst Python HP Loubies:


----------



## purseinsanity

Jimmy Choo Peeptoe Suede Booties:


----------



## purseinsanity

Etain Togo Birkin w/PHW:


----------



## purseinsanity

Candy Kiwi Kelly w/PHW:


----------



## purseinsanity

And Barenia Birkin w/PHW!!!


----------



## purseinsanity

Hermes Black Lizard CDC w/PHW:


----------



## purseinsanity




----------



## ChanelHoarder

Holy haul purseinsanity!! Where to begin but CONGRATS on ALL your awesome goodies!!! I LOVEEEEEE your CDC!! I've been wanting to get one too lately!

Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## purseinsanity

ChanelHoarder said:


> Holy haul purseinsanity!! Where to begin but CONGRATS on ALL your awesome goodies!!! I LOVEEEEEE your CDC!! I've been wanting to get one too lately!
> 
> Thanks for sharing!!



  Thank you *ChanelHoarder*!


----------



## jessdressed

*purseinsanity* love all the goods!! I'm


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Hack...choke!!!! Holy Moly.... LOVE EVERYTHING Purse!!!!! 
Oh, my first HERMES is calling me.... Biiirkin Biiirrrrkin BIRKINNNNNNNNNNNN..... I must resist


----------



## chloe-babe

omg purseinsanity. Well the Python Loubies are my favourites, but OMG at the Hermes!!! That is one very very serious shopping Haul !!


----------



## Meranda

I love love the Barenia Birkin w/PHW purseinansity! It's soo beautiful! Just saw your entire haul *passes out* soo nice! This is a great collection!


----------



## soxx

Loewe Amazona 28. Pardon the poor pity quality and lousy background. Took the pix in my baby's room, can still see part of his arm & leg.


----------



## mlag724

soxx said:


> Loewe Amazona 28. Pardon the poor pity quality and lousy background. Took the pix in my baby's room, can still see part of his arm & leg.


 The colors are beautiful. Congrats. Is this a large or small bag?


----------



## soxx

mlag724 said:


> The colors are beautiful. Congrats. Is this a large or small bag?



This is a small bag.
Measurements about 29x17x14cm.


----------



## allbrandspls

Purseinsanity!!!!!!!Whoa what a haul!!!!!! You need to take me shopping ! Awesome haul!!!


----------



## allbrandspls

Here's my contribution. Bubblegum 05 first and Turquoise 08 makeup. I had bubblegum in Spa for a few months.


----------



## ladysarah

got this for my birthday...


----------



## mlag724




----------



## ladysarah

and another little something...


----------



## fieryfashionist

*purse/R *- Holy hell!!   CL, H and Goyard heaven!!   As always, your taste is just fabulous!! 

*W*, they are beautiful!!   Love Bal colors, esp the old school ones! 

ladysarah - Beautiful H gifts!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Have a ton to post in here but for now, some random stuff/pics of what I had! 

Reiss grey sequin scarf:





Reiss black sequin scarf:





Missoni for Target brown/gold lurex infinity scarf:





Nordies black sequin newsboy cap:





COH avedon slick cosmic (amazing black glitter) skinnies:





Missoni for Target dresses (got a lot more but this is all I took pics of):


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Recently bit by the Orange bug and have been Hermes-metized ever since. Love stacking Clic Clacks with chanel..... and then add a Gator KD.... my new favorite  "sandwich"   Mmmm....I'm hungry for more.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Just browsing this thread and came across this fam pic! Wowza Purse!!!!  


purseinsanity said:


> Thanks again *kobe*!
> 
> Funny you should ask!
> 
> Let's just say I had (for once) a little too much time on my hands last week!


----------



## mlag724

Israeli_Flava said:


> Recently bit by the Orange bug and have been Hermes-metized ever since. Love stacking Clic Clacks with chanel..... and then add a Gator KD.... my new favorite "sandwich"  Mmmm....I'm hungry for more.


 WOW beautiful. Love all three. How am I suppose to stay on my ban with you showing all these beautiful goodies?:greengrin:


----------



## glamourbag

Israeli_Flava said:


> Recently bit by the Orange bug and have been Hermes-metized ever since. Love stacking Clic Clacks with chanel..... and then add a Gator KD.... my new favorite  "sandwich"   Mmmm....I'm hungry for more.


Very nice!!!...you know what they say about the orange slope....its all down from here...but in a good way!


----------



## allbrandspls

fieryfashionist said:


> Have a ton to post in here but for now, some random stuff/pics of what I had!
> 
> Reiss grey sequin scarf:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reiss black sequin scarf:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missoni for Target brown/gold lurex infinity scarf:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nordies black sequin newsboy cap:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COH avedon slick cosmic (amazing black glitter) skinnies:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missoni for Target dresses (got a lot more but this is all I took pics of):


Thanks Minal> I miss your hauls. All those beautiful winter clothes. Love the glittery skinnys.


Israeli_Flava said:


> Recently bit by the Orange bug and have been Hermes-metized ever since. Love stacking Clic Clacks with chanel..... and then add a Gator KD.... my new favorite  "sandwich"   Mmmm....I'm hungry for more.


congrats on your bracelet, great sandwich.


----------



## KNuss

Love the purple.


----------



## purseinsanity

jessdressed said:


> *purseinsanity* love all the goods!! I'm



Thank you *jessdressed*!


----------



## purseinsanity

Israeli_Flava said:


> Hack...choke!!!! Holy Moly.... LOVE EVERYTHING Purse!!!!!
> Oh, my first HERMES is calling me.... Biiirkin Biiirrrrkin BIRKINNNNNNNNNNNN..... I must resist



 Thanks hon!!!

There is no resisting the Orange H bug!!  Resistance is futile!


----------



## purseinsanity

chloe-babe said:


> omg purseinsanity. Well the Python Loubies are my favourites, but OMG at the Hermes!!! That is one very very serious shopping Haul !!



Thanks so much *Chloe-babe*!!  I love purple and I love python, so the CLs were like a dream come true!  And my H HGs all seemed to come at once!  Either feast or famine I guess!


----------



## purseinsanity

Meranda said:


> I love love the Barenia Birkin w/PHW purseinansity! It's soo beautiful! Just saw your entire haul *passes out* soo nice! This is a great collection!



Thank you so much sweetie!     I didn't think I'd ever get a Barenia Birkin.  I'm on  over getting her!


----------



## purseinsanity

soxx said:


> Loewe Amazona 28. Pardon the poor pity quality and lousy background. Took the pix in my baby's room, can still see part of his arm & leg.



What a beauty!  Many congrats!


----------



## purseinsanity

allbrandspls said:


> Purseinsanity!!!!!!!Whoa what a haul!!!!!! You need to take me shopping ! Awesome haul!!!



Thanks *allbrandspls*!  Name the time and place!


----------



## purseinsanity

allbrandspls said:


> Here's my contribution. Bubblegum 05 first and Turquoise 08 makeup. I had bubblegum in Spa for a few months.



Love 'em both!


----------



## purseinsanity

ladysarah said:


> got this for my birthday...



Love this!  Happy belated birthday!

How do you like the Herbag?  Which size is it?


----------



## purseinsanity

ladysarah said:


> and another little something...



  love this too!!


----------



## purseinsanity

fieryfashionist said:


> *purse/R *- Holy hell!!   CL, H and Goyard heaven!!   As always, your taste is just fabulous!!
> 
> *W*, they are beautiful!!   Love Bal colors, esp the old school ones!
> 
> ladysarah - Beautiful H gifts!!



  Thank you so much *fiery*!


----------



## purseinsanity

fieryfashionist said:


> Have a ton to post in here but for now, some random stuff/pics of what I had!
> 
> Reiss grey sequin scarf:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reiss black sequin scarf:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missoni for Target brown/gold lurex infinity scarf:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nordies black sequin newsboy cap:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> COH avedon slick cosmic (amazing black glitter) skinnies:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Missoni for Target dresses (got a lot more but this is all I took pics of):



Love it all!!  You have got to be one of the most stylish people ever!


----------



## purseinsanity

Israeli_Flava said:


> Recently bit by the Orange bug and have been Hermes-metized ever since. Love stacking Clic Clacks with chanel..... and then add a Gator KD.... my new favorite  "sandwich"   Mmmm....I'm hungry for more.



Now that's my favorite kind of sandwich!  

Great stack!


----------



## purseinsanity

Israeli_Flava said:


> Just browsing this thread and came across this fam pic! Wowza Purse!!!!



  Thank you *Flava*!  :kiss:


----------



## LUVLVBAGS

I found this adorable Lana Marks alligator evening bag.  Thought I share this little happiness.  

http://i279.photobucket.com/albums/kk147/staing168/LanaMarks001.jpg
http://i279.photobucket.com/albums/kk147/staing168/LanaMarks004.jpg
http://i279.photobucket.com/albums/kk147/staing168/LanaMarks007.jpg
http://i279.photobucket.com/albums/kk147/staing168/LanaMarks002.jpg


----------



## jess_hj

another classic CLs... 



Christian Louboutin by iheartsamtoto, on Flickr



Christian L. by iheartsamtoto, on Flickr


----------



## Tartine

wow! Love this purse. She's gorgeous!!! 




soxx said:


> Loewe Amazona 28. Pardon the poor pity quality and lousy background. Took the pix in my baby's room, can still see part of his arm & leg.


----------



## macaroonchica93

jess_hj said:


> another classic CLs...
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Louboutin by iheartsamtoto, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> Christian L. by iheartsamtoto, on Flickr



i want your shoes


----------



## MahoganyQT

jess_hj said:
			
		

> another classic CLs...
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/heartsamtoto/6352700126/
> Christian Louboutin by iheartsamtoto, on Flickr
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/heartsamtoto/6351951817/
> Christian L. by iheartsamtoto, on Flickr



Hot!!!!


----------



## dottyback

just got these from Hong Kong


----------



## Israeli_Flava

I am offically expanding my obsessions to include all things "Orange" resents  Another Clic Clac


----------



## peaceonearth

my dream car 2 weeks old


----------



## sbelle

peaceonearth said:


> my dream car 2 weeks old



Wow wow wow!


----------



## peaceonearth

sbelle said:


> Wow wow wow!


----------



## LUVLVBAGS

sbelle said:


> Wow wow wow!


 

Beautiful car,  may I ask what model this is?  I have the S500 but in a different color.

Thanks,


----------



## peaceonearth

it's 2011 Mercedes-Benz  E550 4dr sport ))))))


----------



## mlag724

peaceonearth said:


> my dream car 2 weeks old


 It's a beauty. Congrats. That little in your avatar however steals the show.


----------



## peaceonearth

mlag724 said:


> It's a beauty. Congrats. That little in your avatar however steals the show.


 totally agreeeeeeeeeeeeeeee ,he is the most handsome man i ever saw lol


----------



## peaceonearth

Israeli_Flava said:


> I am offically expanding my obsessions to include all things "Orange" resents Another Clic Clac


 i want ,i want, i want  GORGEOUS!


----------



## CATEYES

peaceonearth said:


> my dream car 2 weeks old



Uhhhhh, nice car!!!!! No more purses for you.....well til your birthday or something lol-is that what your DH is saying? congrats!!!!!!


----------



## peaceonearth

CATEYES said:


> Uhhhhh, nice car!!!!! No more purses for you.....well til your birthday or something lol-is that what your DH is saying? congrats!!!!!!


 thank you my dear 
even though hubby is a very generous guy  ,this one is from my own saving ! so i still can buy bags hahaha


----------



## Chloe_c

My Lady Dior in Petrole Blu.  
With the escalating prices of Chanel, i'm leaning more towards Dior nowadays. Unfortuntely Dior's prices are climbing as well.
Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## purseinsanity

peaceonearth said:


> my dream car 2 weeks old


----------



## purseinsanity

Chloe_c said:


> My Lady Dior in Petrole Blu.
> With the escalating prices of Chanel, i'm leaning more towards Dior nowadays. Unfortuntely Dior's prices are climbing as well.
> Thanks for letting me share!



Gorgeous!!!!  Love the bag and it's such an amazing color!


----------



## purseinsanity

dottyback said:


> just got these from Hong Kong



 Miu Miu!


----------



## purseinsanity

Israeli_Flava said:


> I am offically expanding my obsessions to include all things "Orange" resents  Another Clic Clac



You traitor you!


----------



## purseinsanity

Here are my new Hermes goodies.  I'm on !!!!






Tosca 35 Togo Birkin w/GHW, PM Herbag in Cassis, Tosca CDC w/PHW, Blue Electrique CDC w/PHW, and Mykonos Rivale w/PHW.


----------



## joools3

purseinsanity said:
			
		

> Here are my new Hermes goodies.  I'm on !!!!
> 
> Tosca 35 Togo Birkin w/GHW, PM Herbag in Cassis, Tosca CDC w/PHW, Blue Electrique CDC w/PHW, and Mykonos Rivale w/PHW.



Droooooooools. I love that Tosca bag!!! The color is the most gorg I've ever seen!!!!


----------



## Chloe_c

purseinsanity said:


> Gorgeous!!!!  Love the bag and it's such an amazing color!



Thank you, purseinsanity! Not my usual choice of colour but just noticed that it's an IN colour for the season. So many brands have offerings in this shade of blue.


----------



## peaceonearth

purseinsanity said:


> Here are my new Hermes goodies. I'm on !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tosca 35 Togo Birkin w/GHW, PM Herbag in Cassis, Tosca CDC w/PHW, Blue Electrique CDC w/PHW, and Mykonos Rivale w/PHW.


----------



## purseinsanity

joools3 said:


> Droooooooools. I love that Tosca bag!!! The color is the most gorg I've ever seen!!!!



Thanks *joools*!  I don't usually like pink, but magenta/fuschia hues I go nuts over!  This is the perfect color for me.  Thanks so much for your kind words!


----------



## purseinsanity

peaceonearth said:


>





Thank you *peaceonearth*!


----------



## purseinsanity

affdd said:


> These are really beautiful and gorgeous! OMG. I hope I can have them one day.



Many many thanks *affdd*!


----------



## peaceonearth

purseinsanity said:


> Thank you *peaceonearth*!


 can you model the Tosca Birkin with the matching CDC pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## ChanelHoarder

purseinsanity said:


> Here are my new Hermes goodies.  I'm on !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tosca 35 Togo Birkin w/GHW, PM Herbag in Cassis, Tosca CDC w/PHW, Blue Electrique CDC w/PHW, and Mykonos Rivale w/PHW.



I am so in love with your Tosca CDC and the birkin! You have such an amazing collection! Thanks so much for sharing your beauties and CONGRATS!


----------



## allbrandspls

Purse your done it again. Congrats on your H haul!!!!!! Beautiful!


----------



## Tartine

I would love to have a Lady Dior some day...it's a timeless tote... 




Chloe_c said:


> My Lady Dior in Petrole Blu.
> With the escalating prices of Chanel, i'm leaning more towards Dior nowadays. Unfortuntely Dior's prices are climbing as well.
> Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Chloe_c

Tartine said:


> I would love to have a Lady Dior some day...it's a timeless tote...



Thank you, Tartine!


----------



## thegraceful1

Great purchases ladies! just got this LV Empriente Citadine PM in Infini the other day for my upcoming trip


----------



## calisnoopy

so excited to have found these!!

1) Charlotte Olympia Martha Black Gold striped wedges







2) Burberry Prorsum Khaki Green Suede Canvas Wedge Boots






3) Christian Louboutin Almeria Red Espadrilles Wedges






4) Valentino Nude Espadrilles Wedges


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Chloe_c said:


> My Lady Dior in Petrole Blu.
> With the escalating prices of Chanel, i'm leaning more towards Dior nowadays. Unfortuntely Dior's prices are climbing as well.
> Thanks for letting me share!




Congrats! It is so beautiful! I would love to have one too


----------



## luciabugia

Another year, another gift..  Thank you, darling!
Bal city with new Giant hardware in Bordeaux from the Holiday Collection


----------



## Chloe_c

CRISPEDROSA said:


> Congrats! It is so beautiful! I would love to have one too



Thank you, CRISPEDROSA!


----------



## liri

love this color 
my first red bag ever


----------



## skyeee

Chloe_c said:
			
		

> My Lady Dior in Petrole Blu.
> With the escalating prices of Chanel, i'm leaning more towards Dior nowadays. Unfortuntely Dior's prices are climbing as well.
> Thanks for letting me share!



i love this bag!


----------



## calisnoopy

1) Isabel Marant Yoan Sweater






2) Isabel Marant Renell Skinny Jeans






3) Calypso Portia Lace top (in the pink, blue and ivory-beige)






4) Chloe Black Leather shorts---so glad I finally found them and on super sale too!!






5) Sass & Bide Embellished Multicolor shorts and Yellow beaded capelet






6) Sass & Bide embellished maxi dress (bottom is a nice ivory muslin/lightweight maxi dress)






7) Sass & Bide Wild Horses Salmon Pink suede fringe dress






8) Sass & Bide Pink Pants and Blazer











9) Sass & Bide multicolor fringe skirt


----------



## calisnoopy

10) Sass & Bide Take the Ticket Shorts






11) Sass & Bide Silence is Golden tee






12) Sass & Bide Free the Light red lace jacket






13) Sass & Bide You Are My Sunshine tee






14) Sass & Bide tees


----------



## calisnoopy

15) Halston Heritage Sequin Heart sweater


----------



## sassygee

Wow, congratulations Cory on all of your new clothes, very colorful and trendy.  Enjoy and wear in good health.  Happy holidays since I know you have been enjoying all of your shopping lately.  Nice finds.


----------



## scent

I'm so into blue..


----------



## scent

Just cant resist this pair of cuties!
&#57378;


----------



## scent




----------



## venusmoon70

Shh......My other indulgences...


----------



## venusmoon70

scent said:


>



I love this combo...i am still looking high and low for this beauty.


----------



## venusmoon70

scent said:


> I'm so into blue..
> 
> View attachment 1539727



Haha...so am I!


----------



## calisnoopy

Sooo excited to add a Rose Tyrien piece to my collection!!!

Hermes Rose Tyrien Bearn Compact Wallet (in chevre too!!)








*Thom Browne Pique Long Sleeve polo shirts in dark grey and navy...got a matching dark grey for the BF too!








Chloe Leather Shorts from Spring 2011...had looked all over for these but missed them and figured I'd never find them...then found them on the Outnet one day last week randomly and super sale too AND in my size!! YAY!!







*


----------



## calisnoopy

*Calypso St. Barths Portia Lace top in blue, ivory and pink*
















*Calypso St. Barths Kelli Lace tank dress in navy* i would have never even looked at this dress but while in the boutique, i saw someone try it on and was "wowed" by how nice it fits and looks on!






*Calypso St. Barths Kimono Purple shiny dress*







*Calypso St. Barths Metallic Sweater in silver and pink* this piece also looks sooo much more amazing in person...the silver white color is so pretty and the pink, not on their site, is so feminine like a blush pink...very nice shade!!






*Calypso St. Barths Nicoletta Beaded Tunic in blue* pics do not do this piece justice at all, its stunning in real life and the blue is gorgeous and so is all the handwork and beads and sequins!!


----------



## Orchidlady

Tiffany business card holder


----------



## Myrkur

The leather Chloe shorts are super cute *calisnoopy* !!

-----

I bought these Acne Pistol Boots (got them in black and they are HEAVEN) they got shipped today, can't wait


----------



## sas7369

Its hard to compare anything to CHANEL of course...but I must say I do love some of the Mulberry bags recently. Not has prevalent here in the US (yet), so I think that is also why I like them. Their recent colors have been great, so for when you need a little color! Green Cabbage, Conker, Red Onion!


----------



## ChanelHoarder

calisnoopy said:


> Sooo excited to add a Rose Tyrien piece to my collection!!!
> 
> Hermes Rose Tyrien Bearn Compact Wallet (in chevre too!!)
> 
> lh5.googleusercontent.com/-O7KSY1CzxtE/TubkFznrKlI/AAAAAAAABl4/Ue0Jb5wFJno/s1024/IMAG0167.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> *Thom Browne Pique Long Sleeve polo shirts in dark grey and navy...got a matching dark grey for the BF too!
> 
> lh5.googleusercontent.com/-2vCoYxPz-Ys/TubkF7QDd_I/AAAAAAAABl4/biet-kikz2o/s640/IMAG0171.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Chloe Leather Shorts from Spring 2011...had looked all over for these but missed them and figured I'd never find them...then found them on the Outnet one day last week randomly and super sale too AND in my size!! YAY!!
> 
> lh6.googleusercontent.com/-clidyqy1BzQ/TYRqL0qywKI/AAAAAAAACvk/MPC3xawK2H4/s1600/IMG_0869.JPG
> 
> 
> *



Gorgeousss wallet and that lace dress looks amazing!! Congrats!!


----------



## lovebugg25

Just place my order from NM for my Balenciaga Velo in Black GH Rose Gold!!!


----------



## NYCavalier

Picked up my Hermes jypsiere 34 blue jean today


----------



## annmac

NYCavalier said:
			
		

> Picked up my Hermes jypsiere 34 blue jean today



Love!


----------



## ohstarrynight

I scored 4 pairs of shoes @ Saks after Christmas Sale. Prada St Leopardo Chic for $297.49. Prada multi strap peep tie sandal for $262.49. Giuseppe Snake T strap for $207.99. Jimmy Choo Scrunchy Bordeaux Ballerina for $157.49 
























I also bought the YSL nail polish gift set




Then I went to Nordstrom & got these amazing Prada leopard sneaker for $150.90  fr $450


----------



## Orchidlady

Tiffany business card holder...I thought it was really cute


----------



## ohstarrynight

last week @ Barney's sale I got 2 pair of shoes. Fendi Tronchetto Vacchetta Kansas Moro boots for $369. Miu Miu Camoscio glitter boots for $359


----------



## CoutureCat

ohstarrynight said:


> I scored 4 pairs of shoes @ Saks after Christmas Sale. Prada St Leopardo Chic for $297.49. Prada multi strap peep tie sandal for $262.49. Giuseppe Snake T strap for $207.99. Jimmy Choo Scrunchy Bordeaux Ballerina for $157.49
> 
> View attachment 1550791
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1550792
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1550810
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1550793
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1550794
> 
> 
> I also bought the YSL nail polish gift set
> 
> View attachment 1550795
> 
> 
> Then I went to Nordstrom & got these amazing Prada leopard sneaker for $150.90 fr $450
> 
> View attachment 1550801
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1550802


 
Im in love with your Prada leopard peep-toes.... gorgeous!! What great bargains you scored!!


----------



## ohstarrynight

CoutureCat said:


> Im in love with your Prada leopard peep-toes.... gorgeous!! What great bargains you scored!!


----------



## ohstarrynight

My newest purse a violet ps1 pouch by  proenza schouler & also got an Alice & Olivia navy jacket just in time for the holiday


----------



## Myrkur

Can anyone help me figure out if I should get these shoes? I'm afraid they are too much, but I like the color combination and hmm..

http://www.nastygal.com/shoes-heels/lita-platform-boot--taupe-suede


----------



## LV1st

love the purple bag!


----------



## Chanieish

Purchased some shoes from Bloomies! 
Badgley Mischka Decadence Sandals
DV Dolce Vita Blore Pumps
Caparros Viziano Sandal

I did a reveal and fit review on my blog! Check it out if you have the time!


----------



## NYCavalier

hermes cape cod watch and extra strap


----------



## clu13

I picked up the LV Citadine PM today - I'm done for a while.


----------



## calisnoopy

Tobey Grey Neon Satin Silk Blazers--got the hot pink and the green 







*Also picked up some other casual contemporary clothing...*

Chelsea Flower Silk Cropped Roll Up Sleeve Blouses in Coral, Pink and Emerald


















Monrow Neon Pink Tissue V Neck Tee--these are so comfy and the fit is awesome!







Wildfox Couture Good Morning Tee






Wildfox Couture LA Tee






Wildfox Couture Jet-Set/Jet-lagged Long Sleeve tee






Rebel Yell California Republic Tee






Rebel Yell California Pink Hoodie






Wildfox Couture Red with Gold Sparkle Heart sweatshirt






Rebel Yell Be Happy Hoodie Pullover in Washed White


----------



## calisnoopy

*More updates of new buys posted here too 

http://forum.purseblog.com/your-bag-showcase/calisnoopys-showcase-316423-46.html#post21115074
*


----------



## ceci

http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/whats-blue-p-stamp-v-day-gift-see-731601-5.html#post21120071


----------



## fieryfashionist

Chopard Happy Sport hearts watch... already own the watch, but bought the strap cuz I like it much better (was perfect for Valentine's Day)! 






Jeweled cheapie flats from Target!






Armani Eyes to Kill shadows (loooove these)!






Casadei triple platform black bow pumps (sale find)!










Atwood cognac patent maniacs (super sale at $199 pre-tax)!






Valentino nude patent/black lace booties (prob gonna swap out the black laces for something prettier)!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Love the ps1 and that A+O coat (I have the older version of that without the lace)! 




ohstarrynight said:


> My newest purse a violet ps1 pouch by proenza schouler & also got an Alice & Olivia navy jacket just in time for the holiday
> 
> View attachment 1553020
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1553021


----------



## fieryfashionist

Sounds fabulous!!! 




Chanieish said:


> Purchased some shoes from Bloomies!
> Badgley Mischka Decadence Sandals
> DV Dolce Vita Blore Pumps
> Caparros Viziano Sandal
> 
> I did a reveal and fit review on my blog! Check it out if you have the time!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Very nice! 



NYCavalier said:


> hermes cape cod watch and extra strap


----------



## fieryfashionist

Pretty bag!! 



clu13 said:


> I picked up the LV Citadine PM today - I'm done for a while.


----------



## fieryfashionist

C, love it all!!!   Where did you get the tobey grey blazers from?   That hot pink one is so fab!! 




calisnoopy said:


> Tobey Grey Neon Satin Silk Blazers--got the hot pink and the green
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Also picked up some other casual contemporary clothing...*
> 
> Chelsea Flower Silk Cropped Roll Up Sleeve Blouses in Coral, Pink and Emerald
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monrow Neon Pink Tissue V Neck Tee--these are so comfy and the fit is awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wildfox Couture Good Morning Tee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wildfox Couture LA Tee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wildfox Couture Jet-Set/Jet-lagged Long Sleeve tee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rebel Yell California Republic Tee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rebel Yell California Pink Hoodie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wildfox Couture Red with Gold Sparkle Heart sweatshirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rebel Yell Be Happy Hoodie Pullover in Washed White


----------



## calisnoopy

fieryfashionist said:


> C, love it all!!!  Where did you get the tobey grey blazers from?  That hot pink one is so fab!!


 
thanks M!

Its a local brand in Boston...got it from National Jean Company...yah the pink is awesome, actually I'm loving all the bright saturated colors this season!!!


----------



## calisnoopy

fieryfashionist said:


> Chopard Happy Sport hearts watch... already own the watch, but bought the strap cuz I like it much better (was perfect for Valentine's Day)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeweled cheapie flats from Target!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Armani Eyes to Kill shadows (loooove these)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Casadei triple platform black bow pumps (sale find)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Atwood cognac patent maniacs (super sale at $199 pre-tax)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valentino nude patent/black lace booties (prob gonna swap out the black laces for something prettier)!


 

M!! I was gonna say, you got a Chopard beauty and held out on me all this time?!!! I love it with the all metal look...so before was it a pink leather strap that it came with?

Chopard is so you!!  So feminine and lady-like hehe 

Love the Valentino booties too!!!

BTW i emailed you


----------



## trinitycubed

Hi ladies, I just wanted to share my recent purchases! Cambridge satchels in neon pink and yellow! Much cheaper than Chanel and perfect for Spring


----------



## fieryfashionist

Oooooh, I was just eyeing these at Bloomies ... I especially love the hot pink!!   Great buys (and yeah, waaaay cheaper than Chanel, haha). 




trinitycubed said:


> Hi ladies, I just wanted to share my recent purchases! Cambridge satchels in neon pink and yellow! Much cheaper than Chanel and perfect for Spring


----------



## fieryfashionist

Hi C!!   Haha, no no, didn't hold out on you ... but man, that bracelet strap cost too much, phew.   Before it actually had a pink croc (I think?  Assuming it wasn't faux) strap, but I'm strange and actually don't like exotic stuff!   If I ever decided to change it back, I still have the strap (but that won't be happening).   Aww, thank you... Chopard is so dreamy and yeah, the aesthetic is everything I love ... I bet you have some amazing pieces!   E-mailed you back!! 



calisnoopy said:


> M!! I was gonna say, you got a Chopard beauty and held out on me all this time?!!! I love it with the all metal look...so before was it a pink leather strap that it came with?
> 
> Chopard is so you!!  So feminine and lady-like hehe
> 
> Love the Valentino booties too!!!
> 
> BTW i emailed you


----------



## NYCavalier

My new black 35 togo birkin!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pjlatte

NYCavalier said:


> My new black 35 togo birkin!!!!!!!!!!!



Congrats *NYCavalier*! She's absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## calisnoopy

NYCavalier said:


> My new black 35 togo birkin!!!!!!!!!!!!


 

*LOVESSSS congrats!!!*


----------



## blythediva

NYCavalier said:


> My new black 35 togo birkin!!!!!!!!!!!!




Congrats!  I still havent quite figure out how to score one.  I haven't been dreaming day and nite about getting a Birkin!


----------



## NYCavalier

Thanks so much ladies!! She really is a beauty!



pjlatte said:


> Congrats *NYCavalier*! She's absolutely gorgeous!!





calisnoopy said:


> *LOVESSSS congrats!!!*





blythediva said:


> Congrats!  I still havent quite figure out how to score one.  I haven't been dreaming day and nite about getting a Birkin!


----------



## calisnoopy

*Hublot Big Bang in Rose Gold and Black Ceramic 41mm and 44mm size...matching set for my boyfriend and myself *


----------



## annmac

Hermes KDT











H Belt











Birkin 25 orange togo ghw with brazil twilly


----------



## bluekit

congrats!!!!! Love that B!!!!! 


annmac said:


> Hermes KDT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H Belt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Birkin 25 orange togo ghw with brazil twilly


----------



## annmac

bluekit said:
			
		

> congrats!!!!! Love that B!!!!!



Thank you!


----------



## Pursebop

So during the same trip to vegas where I purchased my Chanel Limited Edition Las Vegas bag (my avatar) I accidentally stumbled upon this gorgeous gold Mui Mui clutch!
I just opened my box today and had to share with my fellow PF 's
Here we go! 
(this is the first time I am doing a REVEAL)


----------



## Pursebop

continued REVEAL of MUI MUI Clutch!


----------



## lxsc300

annmac said:
			
		

> Hermes KDT
> 
> H Belt
> 
> Birkin 25 orange togo ghw with brazil twilly



OMG...I almost fainted when I see your Birkin orange.  What a vibrant color.  So pretty!!! Love it!! A big envy here.


----------



## Xenia_

******** said:


> So during the same trip to vegas where I purchased my Chanel Limited Edition Las Vegas bag (my avatar) I accidentally stumbled upon this gorgeous gold Mui Mui clutch!
> I just opened my box today and had to share with my fellow PF 's
> Here we go!
> (this is the first time I am doing a REVEAL)


 
SO cute!
I love it!
Congrats!


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Orange GHW....Total drools-ville 



annmac said:


> Hermes KDT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H Belt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Birkin 25 orange togo ghw with brazil twilly


----------



## annmac

lxsc300 said:
			
		

> OMG...I almost fainted when I see your Birkin orange.  What a vibrant color.  So pretty!!! Love it!! A big envy here.






			
				Israeli_Flava said:
			
		

> Orange GHW....Total drools-ville



Thanks!


----------



## C10

calisnoopy said:


> *Hublot Big Bang in Rose Gold and Black Ceramic 41mm and 44mm size...matching set for my boyfriend and myself *
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1618761
> 
> 
> View attachment 1618762
> 
> 
> View attachment 1618763
> 
> 
> View attachment 1618764


Congratulations!!! Absolutely stunning!!


----------



## RedsMom

So gorgy my Queen City friend! Enjoy!



clu13 said:


> I picked up the LV Citadine PM today - I'm done for a while.


----------



## Pursebop

So with the MUI MUI limited edition matelasse gold framed clutch http://forum.purseblog.com/miu-miu/mui-mui-gold-clutch-reveal-735072.htmlwhat shades could i possibly wear, except these very RETRO inspired grey/gold sparkly ones..........
don't miss the golden luxurious box interiors


----------



## lovieluvslux

******** said:


> So during the same trip to vegas where I purchased my Chanel Limited Edition Las Vegas bag (my avatar) I accidentally stumbled upon this gorgeous gold Mui Mui clutch!
> I just opened my box today and had to share with my fellow PF 's
> Here we go!
> (this is the first time I am doing a REVEAL)


Beautiful. I was in Vegas/Crystal Shopping center and fell in love with MM. So pretty. Reminded me of handbags that a young princess would carry.


----------



## Pursebop

lovieluvslux said:


> Beautiful. I was in Vegas/Crystal Shopping center and fell in love with MM. So pretty. Reminded me of handbags that a young princess would carry.


Vegas city center, or all the showrooms for the matter are just ultimate in luxury and selections!


----------



## Mpassan03

I was in vegas and went to all the Chanel stores but nothing was catching my eye.  Then I went to Barneys and found this beauty....


----------



## Pursebop

congratulations! beautiful and looks very practical and useable!


----------



## calisnoopy

C10 said:


> Congratulations!!! Absolutely stunning!!


 
thanksss 



******** said:


> So with the MUI MUI limited edition matelasse gold framed clutch http://forum.purseblog.com/miu-miu/mui-mui-gold-clutch-reveal-735072.htmlwhat shades could i possibly wear, except these very RETRO inspired grey/gold sparkly ones..........
> don't miss the golden luxurious box interiors


 
soooo cute!  i wanna try these out next week when im back in LA


----------



## jess_hj

I dont know if i uploaded this before...(forgot )

Celine classic box red,small !


----------



## akillian24

Oh.My.Gosh. I've never seen these and I'm in love. 
I totally want one. A great way to play with the wild colors this summer.

If you get bored, I'l ADORE some mod shots!



trinitycubed said:


> Hi ladies, I just wanted to share my recent purchases! Cambridge satchels in neon pink and yellow! Much cheaper than Chanel and perfect for Spring


----------



## jessdressed

jess_hj said:


> I dont know if i uploaded this before...(forgot )
> 
> Celine classic box red,small !



Omg sooo beautiful!


----------



## trinitycubed

akillian24 said:


> Oh.My.Gosh. I've never seen these and I'm in love.
> I totally want one. A great way to play with the wild colors this summer.
> 
> If you get bored, I'l ADORE some mod shots!



I'm so happy you like them  I think these bags are a great way to have the neon trend without breaking the bank and you're sure to receive many compliments  Here are some pics (Don't mind the closures as I didn't close it properly)!











They're available at Bloomingdales and the official site (http://www.cambridgesatchel.co.uk/)! I hope you get one!


----------



## akillian24

You are completely rocking that!!!  I'm picturing me walking my Springer with one now. LOL

What size is yours?  It looks perfect.



trinitycubed said:


> I'm so happy you like them  I think these bags are a great way to have the neon trend without breaking the bank and you're sure to receive many compliments  Here are some pics (Don't mind the closures as I didn't close it properly)!
> 
> They're available at Bloomingdales and the official site (http://www.cambridgesatchel.co.uk/)! I hope you get one!


----------



## Shopmore

trinitycubed said:


> I'm so happy you like them  I think these bags are a great way to have the neon trend without breaking the bank and you're sure to receive many compliments  Here are some pics (Don't mind the closures as I didn't close it properly)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're available at Bloomingdales and the official site (http://www.cambridgesatchel.co.uk/)! I hope you get one!



Is this the 11"?  I am waiting for my pink one to come in and I can't wait!


----------



## lvlouis

trinitycubed said:
			
		

> I'm so happy you like them  I think these bags are a great way to have the neon trend without breaking the bank and you're sure to receive many compliments  Here are some pics (Don't mind the closures as I didn't close it properly)!
> 
> They're available at Bloomingdales and the official site (http://www.cambridgesatchel.co.uk/)! I hope you get one!



How much are these?  Love the color!


----------



## trinitycubed

akillian24 said:


> You are completely rocking that!!!  I'm picturing me walking my Springer with one now. LOL
> 
> What size is yours?  It looks perfect.





Shopmore said:


> Is this the 11"?  I am waiting for my pink one to come in and I can't wait!



Thanks ladies! This is the 13" and it's perfect! My pink one is 11", however I haven't had a chance to take it out yet. One thing to keep in mind is that the leather is super stiff, so they aren't roomy.



lvlouis said:


> How much are these?  Love the color!



The 11" one is $155 and the 13" is $170


----------



## Shopmore

trinitycubed said:


> Thanks ladies! This is the 13" and it's perfect! My pink one is 11", however I haven't had a chance to take it out yet. One thing to keep in mind is that the leather is super stiff, so they aren't roomy.
> 
> 
> 
> The 11" one is $155 and the 13" is $170



Please take some mod pics with the 11" . I was hoping to use this as my summer work bag.


----------



## lilgirl

trinitycubed said:


> I'm so happy you like them  I think these bags are a great way to have the neon trend without breaking the bank and you're sure to receive many compliments  Here are some pics (Don't mind the closures as I didn't close it properly)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're available at Bloomingdales and the official site (http://www.cambridgesatchel.co.uk/)! I hope you get one!


 
The color is so nice! Look great on you! May I know how much does the 11'' fit? Dose it fit about the same amount as a Chanel classic medium? Thanks!


----------



## calisnoopy

jess_hj said:


> I dont know if i uploaded this before...(forgot )
> 
> Celine classic box red,small !


 

loves this red!!!  im just so worried about scratching the smooth leather up like crazy, seeing how clumsy i am =X



trinitycubed said:


> I'm so happy you like them  I think these bags are a great way to have the neon trend without breaking the bank and you're sure to receive many compliments  Here are some pics (Don't mind the closures as I didn't close it properly)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're available at Bloomingdales and the official site (http://www.cambridgesatchel.co.uk/)! I hope you get one!


 

gorgeous!!  i have it in hot pink but have yet to use it...does yours get softer over time?

your doggy is so cute too!


----------



## thundercloud

trinitycubed said:


> Thanks ladies! This is the 13" and it's perfect! My pink one is 11", however I haven't had a chance to take it out yet. One thing to keep in mind is that the leather is super stiff, so they aren't roomy.
> 
> The 11" one is $155 and the 13" is $170


thanks for the modeling pics!  i've been thinking about getting one, but i wasn't sure which size. 

btw, cute doggie!


----------



## akillian24

You are the bestest and such an enabler! LOL
I just ordered a 13" orange fluro!  I'm so excited.

I really wanted to get it blind embossed  - but was worried it would result in lots of extra waiting (seems like it might from blog reads I was doing) and if I ever want to resell it, obviously my initials would not be a plus!



trinitycubed said:


> I'm so happy you like them  I think these bags are a great way to have the neon trend without breaking the bank and you're sure to receive many compliments  Here are some pics (Don't mind the closures as I didn't close it properly)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're available at Bloomingdales and the official site (http://www.cambridgesatchel.co.uk/)! I hope you get one!


----------



## mc100

jess_hj said:


> I dont know if i uploaded this before...(forgot )
> 
> Celine classic box red,small !
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/76029420@N04/6828149013/
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/76029420@N04/6828146615/


 
Love your box, so cute in the small size!


----------



## trinitycubed

Shopmore said:


> Please take some mod pics with the 11" . I was hoping to use this as my summer work bag.



We're suppose to have good weather so I'll try wearing my pink out this weekend. I'll be sure to take some pics!



lilgirl said:


> The color is so nice! Look great on you! May I know how much does the 11'' fit? Dose it fit about the same amount as a Chanel classic medium? Thanks!



The 11" doesn't fit a whole lot. Because of the stiff leather, it can fit my Kindle and iPhone... maybe also a super duper thin wallet 



calisnoopy said:


> loves this red!!!  im just so worried about scratching the smooth leather up like crazy, seeing how clumsy i am =X
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gorgeous!!  i have it in hot pink but have yet to use it...does yours get softer over time?
> 
> your doggy is so cute too!


Thanks! Unfortunately my yellow one is still stiff as a board and I have worn everyday for the last month. I like the structured look though as it makes a great oversived clutch 



thundercloud said:


> thanks for the modeling pics!  i've been thinking about getting one, but i wasn't sure which size.
> 
> btw, cute doggie!



Thanks! I say if you're going for an everyday bag, get a bigger size as the leather is stiff and you won't  be able to fit a lot of stuff in the smaller sizes!



akillian24 said:


> You are the bestest and such an enabler! LOL
> I just ordered a 13" orange fluro!  I'm so excited.
> 
> I really wanted to get it blind embossed  - but was worried it would result in lots of extra waiting (seems like it might from blog reads I was doing) and if I ever want to resell it, obviously my initials would not be a plus!



OMG how exciting! I was so tempted by the orange too! I hope you love it. I thought about engraving mine too but was too eager to buy them that I ran to Bloomies the day after I discovered them  Please send some modeling pics our way when you get it


----------



## thundercloud

trinitycubed said:


> We're suppose to have good weather so I'll try wearing my pink out this weekend. I'll be sure to take some pics!
> 
> The 11" doesn't fit a whole lot. Because of the stiff leather, it can fit my Kindle and iPhone... maybe also a super duper thin wallet
> 
> Thanks! Unfortunately my yellow one is still stiff as a board and I have worn everyday for the last month. I like the structured look though as it makes a great oversived clutch
> 
> Thanks! I say if you're going for an everyday bag, get a bigger size as the leather is stiff and you won't  be able to fit a lot of stuff in the smaller sizes!
> 
> OMG how exciting! I was so tempted by the orange too! I hope you love it. I thought about engraving mine too but was too eager to buy them that I ran to Bloomies the day after I discovered them  Please send some modeling pics our way when you get it


thanks for the tips! unfortunately, bloomie's online only has the 11 inch in fun colors, including their exclusive blue color. no bloomie's nearby have them. i'll have to see if other bloomie's carry them.


----------



## akillian24

These came home with me about a week ago....
I'd been wanting a neutral pump but could never actually fall in love with the color nude on my skin tone.. until these.    

YSL Tribtoos in (vintage) Pink Textured Patent:


----------



## Elsie87

^Love those; congrats!


*Stephen Sprouse for Louis Vuitton cashmere/silk leopard scarf*


----------



## lovieluvslux

jess_hj said:


> I dont know if i uploaded this before...(forgot )
> 
> Celine classic box red,small !


Love the box. The color is GoRgUS!


----------



## calisnoopy

trinitycubed said:


> We're suppose to have good weather so I'll try wearing my pink out this weekend. I'll be sure to take some pics!
> 
> 
> 
> The 11" doesn't fit a whole lot. Because of the stiff leather, it can fit my Kindle and iPhone... maybe also a super duper thin wallet
> 
> 
> Thanks! Unfortunately my yellow one is still stiff as a board and I have worn everyday for the last month. I like the structured look though as it makes a great oversived clutch
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I say if you're going for an everyday bag, get a bigger size as the leather is stiff and you won't  be able to fit a lot of stuff in the smaller sizes!
> 
> 
> 
> OMG how exciting! I was so tempted by the orange too! I hope you love it. I thought about engraving mine too but was too eager to buy them that I ran to Bloomies the day after I discovered them  Please send some modeling pics our way when you get it



ahhh yahhh maybe its meant to be stiff always lol


----------



## trinitycubed

Shopmore said:


> Please take some mod pics with the 11" . I was hoping to use this as my summer work bag.


As promised, here are some modeling pics from today! It was perfect weather to use the pink satchel as a clutch!



thundercloud said:


> thanks for the tips! unfortunately, bloomie's online only has the 11 inch in fun colors, including their exclusive blue color. no bloomie's nearby have them. i'll have to see if other bloomie's carry them.



Yea, the 11" one is the one I'm using in my pics below. It is rather small and won't fit a lot. I hope you find what you're looking for!



calisnoopy said:


> ahhh yahhh maybe its meant to be stiff always lol



Yea, the stiffness makes it a great daytime clutch


----------



## smurfet

^ So chic *trinitycubed*!


----------



## Shopmore

trinitycubed said:


> As promised, here are some modeling pics from today! It was perfect weather to use the pink satchel as a clutch!
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, the 11" one is the one I'm using in my pics below. It is rather small and won't fit a lot. I hope you find what you're looking for!
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, the stiffness makes it a great daytime clutch



Love it as a clutch.    I got mine, but I'm wondering if it'll to be small.  Is it annoying to open and close?


----------



## thundercloud

trinitycubed said:


> As promised, here are some modeling pics from today! It was perfect weather to use the pink satchel as a clutch!
> 
> Yea, the 11" one is the one I'm using in my pics below. It is rather small and won't fit a lot. I hope you find what you're looking for!
> 
> Yea, the stiffness makes it a great daytime clutch


you look adorable!  thank you so much for posting more pics for us! 

i ended up ordering the bloomie's exclusive bright blue color. it only came in the 11 inch size. i figure sometimes you just want a small crossbody to hold the essentials, so i'm hoping that will fit the bill for me. i'll be sure to post pics once i get it.


----------



## Orchidlady

trinitycubed said:
			
		

> As promised, here are some modeling pics from today! It was perfect weather to use the pink satchel as a clutch!
> 
> Yea, the 11" one is the one I'm using in my pics below. It is rather small and won't fit a lot. I hope you find what you're looking for!
> 
> Yea, the stiffness makes it a great daytime clutch



You look so great. Do you mind me asking where you got it and how much was it? It'll be a great laptop case for a day off work. Just hanging out at the coffee shop or something. Love the bright color ))


----------



## bluekit

jess_hj said:


> I dont know if i uploaded this before...(forgot )
> 
> Celine classic box red,small !


 
 How beautiful is this!!!!


----------



## bluekit

trinitycubed said:


> I'm so happy you like them  I think these bags are a great way to have the neon trend without breaking the bank and you're sure to receive many compliments  Here are some pics (Don't mind the closures as I didn't close it properly)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're available at Bloomingdales and the official site (http://www.cambridgesatchel.co.uk/)! I hope you get one!


 

You look great with it!!!   I love your doggie too.


----------



## trinitycubed

smurfet said:


> ^ So chic *trinitycubed*!


:shame: Thanks!


Shopmore said:


> Love it as a clutch.    I got mine, but I'm wondering if it'll to be small.  Is it annoying to open and close?


If you are planning to use it for everyday use, I would recommend the 13". It can get annoying to open and close so I just stick the straps through but don't buckle them 


thundercloud said:


> you look adorable!  thank you so much for posting more pics for us!
> 
> i ended up ordering the bloomie's exclusive bright blue color. it only came in the 11 inch size. i figure sometimes you just want a small crossbody to hold the essentials, so i'm hoping that will fit the bill for me. i'll be sure to post pics once i get it.



Please do, I saw the blue one in person and it's a gorgeous bright blue!


Orchidlady said:


> You look so great. Do you mind me asking where you got it and how much was it? It'll be a great laptop case for a day off work. Just hanging out at the coffee shop or something. Love the bright color ))


I got mine at Bloomingdales 59th street. The 13" is $170 and the 11" is $155. The bags are stiff, so if you are going to use it for a laptop, make sure you get a large enough size 


bluekit said:


> You look great with it!!!  I love your doggie too.



Thanks!


----------



## Karilove

My new bal town.


----------



## porsche09

I Just Got my New Birkin 35 black w/Ghw


----------



## excited_newbie

porche09-
wow..envious!she's gorgeous! did you have to be on waitlist to get this?


----------



## Bixie

Karilove said:
			
		

> My new bal town.



Beautiful Bal!! Congrats


----------



## porsche09

excited_newbie said:


> porche09-
> wow..envious!she's gorgeous! did you have to be on waitlist to get this?


I had to wait 3 months , My Hermes SA Ordered one for me


----------



## LadyCupid

porsche09 said:


> I Just Got my New Birkin 35 black w/Ghw



Soo envious! 3 months is not too long at all.


----------



## porsche09

yodaling1 said:


> Soo envious! 3 months is not too long at all.


 it was came in much quicker than I expected, but this is my 3 Birkin Purchase from my  SA , so it was a Big time VIP favor for me


----------



## bluekit

Karilove said:


> My new bal town.


Congrats on your Town!


----------



## Noonoi

******** said:


> continued REVEAL of MUI MUI Clutch!



Wow~~~!!! Gorgeous


----------



## Noonoi

porsche09 said:


> I Just Got my New Birkin 35 black w/Ghw



Wow~~!!! Gorgeous This bag is such a VIP.  I wish one day I will be lucky enough to get one as well.


----------



## excited_newbie

porsche09 said:
			
		

> I had to wait 3 months , My Hermes SA Ordered one for me



yeah..3mths wld give u juz enuf time to enjoy ur previous buys...
care to post pics of ur other H bags? juz so that we can all drool over it... 
hope 1 day i'll get to own some too


----------



## Karilove

Bixie said:


> Beautiful Bal!! Congrats





bluekit said:


> Congrats on your Town!



thank you!


----------



## calisnoopy

*^^congrats on your Birkin!! Black with gold is such a classic combo! what leather did you get on yours?*


----------



## sassygee

A few colorful things from Hermes:

Bleu Paon (Peacock) Karo PM Mysore Chevre Leather
Bleu Paon Compact Azap Wallet Epsom Calf leather
Mykonos Lizard Bifold (single Ply) bearn wallet
Tosca Mini Ulysse Togo leather
Electrique Bleu PM Ulysse Togo leather
Rouge Garrance MM Ulysse Togo leather

Calvacadour Carre 90 cm (Orange/ Blue Jean/Blanc multicolored colorway)












Blue Paon Mysore Chevre PM Karo rear pic (darker, more saturated leather)
Blue Paon Epsom Calf Lether Compact Azap wallet from pic (brighter leather)






Mykonnos Lizard Bearn wallet (inside view)






Close up of Mykonos Lizard Bearn wallet











Some of these colorful SLG will go with my 26 CM SO Black Togo Kelly 

Thanks for letting me share!!!!!


----------



## queenofshopping

This is what happens when I walk into a store... The CL were actually waiting for me from trunk show last week.


----------



## excited_newbie

sassygee said:
			
		

> A few colorful things from Hermes:
> 
> Bleu Paon (Peacock) Karo PM Mysore Chevre Leather
> Bleu Paon Compact Azap Wallet Epsom Calf leather
> Mykonos Lizard Bifold (single Ply) bearn wallet
> Tosca Mini Ulysse Togo leather
> Electrique Bleu PM Ulysse Togo leather
> Rouge Garrance MM Ulysse Togo leather
> 
> Calvacadour Carre 90 cm (Orange/ Blue Jean/Blanc multicolored colorway)
> 
> Blue Paon Mysore Chevre PM Karo rear pic (darker, more saturated leather)
> Blue Paon Epsom Calf Lether Compact Azap wallet from pic (brighter leather)
> 
> Mykonnos Lizard Bearn wallet (inside view)
> 
> Close up of Mykonos Lizard Bearn wallet
> 
> Some of these colorful SLG will go with my 26 CM SO Black Togo Kelly
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!!!!




such beautiful shades of green n blue....they will be be so easy to spot in ur black kelly


----------



## calisnoopy

sassygee said:


> A few colorful things from Hermes:
> 
> Bleu Paon (Peacock) Karo PM Mysore Chevre Leather
> Bleu Paon Compact Azap Wallet Epsom Calf leather
> Mykonos Lizard Bifold (single Ply) bearn wallet
> Tosca Mini Ulysse Togo leather
> Electrique Bleu PM Ulysse Togo leather
> Rouge Garrance MM Ulysse Togo leather
> 
> Calvacadour Carre 90 cm (Orange/ Blue Jean/Blanc multicolored colorway)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue Paon Mysore Chevre PM Karo rear pic (darker, more saturated leather)
> Blue Paon Epsom Calf Lether Compact Azap wallet from pic (brighter leather)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mykonnos Lizard Bearn wallet (inside view)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of Mykonos Lizard Bearn wallet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of these colorful SLG will go with my 26 CM SO Black Togo Kelly
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!!!!


 

love all the colorful pieces!

may i ask where you found the Bleu Paon items??


----------



## sassygee

excited_newbie said:


> such beautiful shades of green n blue....they will be be so easy to spot in ur black kelly


 
Thank you so much.  I like having small things in bright colors.  I will defnitely enjoy them this spring.



calisnoopy said:


> love all the colorful pieces!
> 
> may i ask where you found the Bleu Paon items??


 
NM, Mazza Gallerie.  I went to the boutique at Tysons and spoke to a lot of frustrated SAs since they don't have a lot of popular tiems in the store and had inquired for 10 months since they did have another old item in Blue Paon box leather and I knew it was returning this spring.  With the company changes and limited availability, and I lost some items getting transferred I the store.  I got a email with picsthat my blue had came in and picked up other things blue.  I was surprised that had the some Shocking Rose and some Bleu Azteque (brighter) in Mysorire Chevre Karos in PM and GM sizes.  I am happy to finally get these items.

I also got a call from AG (our Tyson's NM SA) stating that they did not get the Chanel Green items in yet.  Whie in DC,  a Chanel mini came in the store. It was very pretty.  The SA was getting ready to call the customer who had it placed on hold.  It is brighter than the Blue Paon but, I know you would like your flap when it arrives.  GL 

I've attached a previous post. GL

http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes-shopping/inventory-update-what-have-you-seen-and-where-667092.html


----------



## ladysarah

and here i go indulging my small bag fixation... mini kelly pochette in evercalf with the gold hardware I was after....


----------



## kaka28

porsche09 said:


> I Just Got my New Birkin 35 black w/Ghw


 
omg..... were you on a waitlist????  that is so pretty and i am so jealous


----------



## mp4

trinitycubed said:


> Hi ladies, I just wanted to share my recent purchases! Cambridge satchels in neon pink and yellow! Much cheaper than Chanel and perfect for Spring


 
Love these!!!  Thanks for the modeling shots too!!!  Can't wait to check them out at Bloomies next week when I'm in Boston for work.  No Bloomies by me. And super cheap too!

Does anyone know if Bloomies carries all sizes and all colors?  Does Bloomies emboss?  For the price, I could care less about resale.


----------



## thundercloud

mp4 said:


> Love these!!!  Thanks for the modeling shots too!!!  Can't wait to check them out at Bloomies next week when I'm in Boston for work.  No Bloomies by me. And super cheap too!
> 
> Does anyone know if Bloomies carries all sizes and all colors?  Does Bloomies emboss?  For the price, I could care less about resale.


the bloomie's by me (scp) just started carrying them. they had the 11 inch and 13 inch ones, in the fluoro yellow, fluoro orange, fluoro pink, fluoro green, and the bloomie's exclusive bright blue color. they might carry other colors, but those are the ones i saw. i was returning my blue colored one, since the blue wasn't what i expected (i ordered it online). i have a fluoro yellow 11 coming in the mail. 

i didn't ask about embossing, so i can't help you there. sorry!


----------



## calisnoopy

*Hermes Kelly Long Wallet in Amethyst Shiny Alligator!!!!!

*this should be arriving into Boston next week too!!!









*Bottega Veneta Cruise 2012 SHOCK Pink Large Veneta*













*Cartier White Gold Pave Diamond Love Bracelet with Black Ceramic Screws*






















*Dolce & Gabbana Yellow Floral Cashmere Silk Cardigan*












*Louis Vuitton Cruise 2012 Runway Metallic Tweed School Boy Blazer Jacket with embellished gold and silver stones*























*Bottega Veneta SHOCK Pink Cruise 2012 Intrecciato Woven Leather Wallet*


----------



## calisnoopy

sassygee said:


> Thank you so much. I like having small things in bright colors. I will defnitely enjoy them this spring.
> 
> 
> 
> NM, Mazza Gallerie. I went to the boutique at Tysons and spoke to a lot of frustrated SAs since they don't have a lot of popular tiems in the store and had inquired for 10 months since they did have another old item in Blue Paon box leather and I knew it was returning this spring. With the company changes and limited availability, and I lost some items getting transferred I the store. I got a email with picsthat my blue had came in and picked up other things blue. I was surprised that had the some Shocking Rose and some Bleu Azteque (brighter) in Mysorire Chevre Karos in PM and GM sizes. I am happy to finally get these items.
> 
> I also got a call from AG (our Tyson's NM SA) stating that they did not get the Chanel Green items in yet. Whie in DC, a Chanel mini came in the store. It was very pretty. The SA was getting ready to call the customer who had it placed on hold. It is brighter than the Blue Paon but, I know you would like your flap when it arrives. GL
> 
> I've attached a previous post. GL
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes-shopping/inventory-update-what-have-you-seen-and-where-667092.html


 


heyyy, thanks so much for the heads up on the NM Mazza Gallerie...ive stopped in there a few times but never really shopped there...it always feels so slow there for some reason...maybe cos the Tysons NM seems so bustling LOL

they didnt have anymore bleu paon or rose shocking pieces 

but i DID snag an exotic kelly long wallet, the amethyst shiny alligator kelly long wallet!!!  so excited cos those are SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO rare to come by!!!

bleu azteque looks nice too...though i dunno if i have the use for Karos to justify buying something just cos i love the color and have it not be a functional piece for me LOL


----------



## mp4

thundercloud said:


> the bloomie's by me (scp) just started carrying them. they had the 11 inch and 13 inch ones, in the fluoro yellow, fluoro orange, fluoro pink, fluoro green, and the bloomie's exclusive bright blue color. they might carry other colors, but those are the ones i saw. i was returning my blue colored one, since the blue wasn't what i expected (i ordered it online). i have a fluoro yellow 11 coming in the mail.
> 
> i didn't ask about embossing, so i can't help you there. sorry!


 
Thanks!



calisnoopy said:


> *Hermes Kelly Long Wallet in Amethyst Shiny Alligator!!!!!*
> 
> this should be arriving into Boston next week too!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bottega Veneta Cruise 2012 SHOCK Pink Large Veneta*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Cartier White Gold Pave Diamond Love Bracelet with Black Ceramic Screws*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Dolce & Gabbana Yellow Floral Cashmere Silk Cardigan*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Louis Vuitton Cruise 2012 Runway Metallic Tweed School Boy Blazer Jacket with embellished gold and silver stones*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Bottega Veneta SHOCK Pink Cruise 2012 Intrecciato Woven Leather Wallet*


 
All are fab,but the WALLET!!!


----------



## bluekit

sassygee, I don't even have words for these goodies. I love colorful SLGs!!  Your wallet is out of the world beautiful!! What do you use your Ulysses for? My PM is my agenda book (I have the perpetual calendar), but I'm thinking about adding another but not so sure what I'd use it for. 




sassygee said:


> A few colorful things from Hermes:
> 
> Bleu Paon (Peacock) Karo PM Mysore Chevre Leather
> Bleu Paon Compact Azap Wallet Epsom Calf leather
> Mykonos Lizard Bifold (single Ply) bearn wallet
> Tosca Mini Ulysse Togo leather
> Electrique Bleu PM Ulysse Togo leather
> Rouge Garrance MM Ulysse Togo leather
> 
> Calvacadour Carre 90 cm (Orange/ Blue Jean/Blanc multicolored colorway)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue Paon Mysore Chevre PM Karo rear pic (darker, more saturated leather)
> Blue Paon Epsom Calf Lether Compact Azap wallet from pic (brighter leather)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mykonnos Lizard Bearn wallet (inside view)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of Mykonos Lizard Bearn wallet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of these colorful SLG will go with my 26 CM SO Black Togo Kelly
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!!!!


----------



## sassygee

calisnoopy said:


> heyyy, thanks so much for the heads up on the NM Mazza Gallerie...ive stopped in there a few times but never really shopped there...it always feels so slow there for some reason...maybe cos the Tysons NM seems so bustling LOL
> 
> they didnt have anymore bleu paon or rose shocking pieces
> 
> but i DID snag an exotic kelly long wallet, the amethyst shiny alligator kelly long wallet!!! so excited cos those are SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO rare to come by!!!
> 
> bleu azteque looks nice too...though i dunno if i have the use for Karos to justify buying something just cos i love the color and have it not be a functional piece for me LOL


 
Your welcome.  I typically don't shop NM in D.C., but I do for Hermes items.  I typically use my SA AG at Tysons for all of my needs except for St. John and Escada items upstairs.  I met you a few times, once we picked up the popular, most sought after, 10C Blue Roi Jumbo at the same time.  I am glad you wer able to score something at NM.


----------



## sassygee

bluekit said:


> sassygee, I don't even have words for these goodies. I love colorful SLGs!!  Your wallet is out of the world beautiful!! What do you use your Ulysses for? My PM is my agenda book (I have the perpetual calendar), but I'm thinking about adding another but not so sure what I'd use it for.


 
I use my PM for notes and important dates like yourself.  I use the mini in my purse when I  am too lazy to use my Smart Phone and take messages/notes the old fashion way.  The MM size I use for my businesses and when going to conferences.  I have not totally converted over to IT 100%. HTH.


----------



## clu13

I think shoes are more of an addition than bags lately.  I returned the Chanel slingbacks my hubby picked out and bought me (blasphemy, I know) - they were just too extravagant for me.  So I got these beauties that I have dreamed of for so long - last pair, I have never been able to get a hold of them - SWOON:


----------



## bluekit

sassygee said:


> I use my PM for notes and important dates like yourself. I use the mini in my purse when I am too lazy to use my Smart Phone and take messages/notes the old fashion way. The MM size I use for my businesses and when going to conferences. I have not totally converted over to IT 100%. HTH.


 
Thanks!  and Congrats again...


----------



## calisnoopy

mp4 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> All are fab,but the WALLET!!!


 
hahaha im still in shock myself

1) for finding an exotic in a nice color kelly long wallet

2) the price LOL



bluekit said:


> sassygee, I don't even have words for these goodies. I love colorful SLGs!!  Your wallet is out of the world beautiful!! What do you use your Ulysses for? My PM is my agenda book (I have the perpetual calendar), but I'm thinking about adding another but not so sure what I'd use it for.


 
totally agree cos you made out like a bandit with those colors!!!

still havent been able to find anything in bleu paon =X



sassygee said:


> Your welcome. I typically don't shop NM in D.C., but I do for Hermes items. I typically use my SA AG at Tysons for all of my needs except for St. John and Escada items upstairs. I met you a few times, once we picked up the popular, most sought after, 10C Blue Roi Jumbo at the same time. I am glad you wer able to score something at NM.


 


AG haha...nice, i miss her...ill be back in D.C. in early April, so will def swing by and get in our "chat and hang out time" 

oh yes!! i remember now...sorry, im so terrible with names and faces, but i knew your TPF username seemed familiar but then i was worried i confused you for someone else...



clu13 said:


> I think shoes are more of an addition than bags lately. I returned the Chanel slingbacks my hubby picked out and bought me (blasphemy, I know) - they were just too extravagant for me. So I got these beauties that I have dreamed of for so long - last pair, I have never been able to get a hold of them - SWOON:


 

LOVESSS those are so classic and beautiful!!  No one does bows like Valentino!!!


----------



## smurfet

Calisnoopy-  you got the amethyst croc after all!  Disregard what I said!  (I thought you were talking about a birkin.)  The wallet is gorgeous!  

LOVE the LV jacket!!!  Soooo cool!


----------



## sassygee

calisnoopy said:


> hahaha im still in shock myself
> 
> 1) for finding an exotic in a nice color kelly long wallet
> 
> 2) the price LOL
> 
> 
> 
> totally agree cos you made out like a bandit with those colors!!!
> 
> still havent been able to find anything in bleu paon =X
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AG haha...nice, i miss her...ill be back in D.C. in early April, so will def swing by and get in our "chat and hang out time"
> 
> oh yes!! i remember now...sorry, im so terrible with names and faces, but i knew your TPF username seemed familiar but then i was worried i confused you for someone else...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOVESSS those are so classic and beautiful!! No one does bows like Valentino!!!


 
You are pretty resourceful.  I am sure that you will be able to find some Blue Paon very soon.  It is supposed to be re-released this season.  I hope they show up soon in the boutiques as well.   I lost out on getting some Lagoon SLGs (before the new corporate policy) around Christmas.  BH was having their grand opening (since rennovation) and they did not release any new items to other stores as a transfer until late Jaunary.  The items were then unavailable, sold out, or could not be located.

GL with trying to get the Manhasset Hermes boutique to do a charge send on the Lagoon SLG.  It is a stand alone store (non franchised) and may not have to adhere to all of the recommeded corporate policy.  Interestingly, a newer SA at Tysons, aunt owns that store.  Forgot his name..I think it was Chris (small world).  Good luck.


----------



## EndlessBagLove

Presenting my Miss Dior in medium size and light beige color  This is THE beige that I've been hunting for long time and doesn't look yellowish on me at all. Such a versatile color 












For the first time I know, there's a large back pocket.






Thanks for letting me share


----------



## lovieluvslux

sassygee said:


> A few colorful things from Hermes:
> 
> Bleu Paon (Peacock) Karo PM Mysore Chevre Leather
> Bleu Paon Compact Azap Wallet Epsom Calf leather
> Mykonos Lizard Bifold (single Ply) bearn wallet
> Tosca Mini Ulysse Togo leather
> Electrique Bleu PM Ulysse Togo leather
> Rouge Garrance MM Ulysse Togo leather
> 
> Calvacadour Carre 90 cm (Orange/ Blue Jean/Blanc multicolored colorway)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue Paon Mysore Chevre PM Karo rear pic (darker, more saturated leather)
> Blue Paon Epsom Calf Lether Compact Azap wallet from pic (brighter leather)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mykonnos Lizard Bearn wallet (inside view)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of Mykonos Lizard Bearn wallet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of these colorful SLG will go with my 26 CM SO Black Togo Kelly
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!!!!


Yummy!  I'm loving the colors.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## designerdiva40

Been cheating on Chanel all year with these babies.

Blue Paon Bal City RH





Alexander Wang Rocco bag





3 new Celine babies, 2 Mini's & a Trapeze





Prada Saffiano Lux Tote in Caramel





Thanks for letting me share


----------



## designerdiva40

A couple of mini items, LV bag Charm & A McQ leopard scarf.


----------



## EndlessBagLove

designerdiva40 said:
			
		

> A couple of mini items, LV bag Charm & A McQ leopard scarf.



Love the scarf! And all your Celine beauties! Great buys


----------



## sassygee

lovieluvslux said:


> Yummy! I'm loving the colors. Thanks for sharing.


 
Thanks so much.  Now that spring has officially sprung (although we had the best winter ever..unseasonably warm in the DC area...no, I don't miss the snow!!).  I will enjoy rotating these bright colored SLGs with my SO Kelly 26 CM and other Chanel bags.  Happy Spring


----------



## fieryfashionist

Three 30th bday Bals! 

Atlantique RGGH





French Blue GGH





Plomb GSH





Ferragamo "My Joy" patent flats in Anthracite (I have two other colors from a while back and my god, they are INSANELY comfy... like walk 2827272 city blocks comfy)!





Gold/diamond inside out hoops (custom made in India)





A cute braided/crystal bracelet!





A trio of fun rag and bone jeans!


----------



## fieryfashionist

akillian24 said:
			
		

> These came home with me about a week ago....
> I'd been wanting a neutral pump but could never actually fall in love with the color nude on my skin tone.. until these.
> 
> YSL Tribtoos in (vintage) Pink Textured Patent:



LOVE Tribtoos and these are dreamy!! 




			
				Elsie87 said:
			
		

> ^Love those; congrats!
> 
> Stephen Sprouse for Louis Vuitton cashmere/silk leopard scarf



What an INSANE find!!! 




			
				Karilove said:
			
		

> My new bal town.



Gorgeous!! 




			
				porsche09 said:
			
		

> I Just Got my New Birkin 35 black w/Ghw



She's a beauty!! 




			
				sassygee said:
			
		

> A few colorful things from Hermes:
> 
> Bleu Paon (Peacock) Karo PM Mysore Chevre Leather
> Bleu Paon Compact Azap Wallet Epsom Calf leather
> Mykonos Lizard Bifold (single Ply) bearn wallet
> Tosca Mini Ulysse Togo leather
> Electrique Bleu PM Ulysse Togo leather
> Rouge Garrance MM Ulysse Togo leather
> 
> Calvacadour Carre 90 cm (Orange/ Blue Jean/Blanc multicolored colorway)
> 
> Blue Paon Mysore Chevre PM Karo rear pic (darker, more saturated leather)
> Blue Paon Epsom Calf Lether Compact Azap wallet from pic (brighter leather)
> 
> Mykonnos Lizard Bearn wallet (inside view)
> 
> Close up of Mykonos Lizard Bearn wallet
> 
> Some of these colorful SLG will go with my 26 CM SO Black Togo Kelly
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!!!!



What beautiful, colorful H items!!! 




			
				queenofshopping said:
			
		

> This is what happens when I walk into a store... The CL were actually waiting for me from trunk show last week.



They are so cute! 




			
				ladysarah said:
			
		

> and here i go indulging my small bag fixation... mini kelly pochette in evercalf with the gold hardware I was after....



What an elegant bag!! 




			
				calisnoopy said:
			
		

> Hermes Kelly Long Wallet in Amethyst Shiny Alligator!!!!!
> 
> this should be arriving into Boston next week too!!!
> 
> Bottega Veneta Cruise 2012 SHOCK Pink Large Veneta
> 
> 
> Cartier White Gold Pave Diamond Love Bracelet with Black Ceramic Screws
> 
> 
> Dolce & Gabbana Yellow Floral Cashmere Silk Cardigan
> 
> 
> Louis Vuitton Cruise 2012 Runway Metallic Tweed School Boy Blazer Jacket with embellished gold and silver stones
> 
> 
> 
> Bottega Veneta SHOCK Pink Cruise 2012 Intrecciato Woven Leather Wallet



C, what an insane haul... don't even know where to begin, haha, but all of it is fabulous!! 




			
				clu13 said:
			
		

> I think shoes are more of an addition than bags lately.  I returned the Chanel slingbacks my hubby picked out and bought me (blasphemy, I know) - they were just too extravagant for me.  So I got these beauties that I have dreamed of for so long - last pair, I have never been able to get a hold of them - SWOON:



I ADORE Valentino shoes... your d'orsays are stunning!! 




			
				EndlessBagLove said:
			
		

> Presenting my Miss Dior in medium size and light beige color  This is THE beige that I've been hunting for long time and doesn't look yellowish on me at all. Such a versatile color
> 
> For the first time I know, there's a large back pocket.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share



So pretty!! 




			
				designerdiva40 said:
			
		

> Been cheating on Chanel all year with these babies.
> 
> Blue Paon Bal City RH
> 
> Alexander Wang Rocco bag
> 
> 3 new Celine babies, 2 Mini's & a Trapeze
> 
> Prada Saffiano Lux Tote in Caramel
> 
> Thanks for letting me share



Now that's how you cheat, haha.. fantastic haul!! 




			
				designerdiva40 said:
			
		

> A couple of mini items, LV bag Charm & A McQ leopard scarf.



So cute... lovin the scarf!!


----------



## akillian24

I like BV in crazy colors, I feel like it's a great balance with the 'traditional' type feel of the leather weaving.    Fabulous bag!



calisnoopy said:


> *
> 
> Bottega Veneta Cruise 2012 SHOCK Pink Large Veneta
> 
> michaelsie.files.wordpress.com/2012/02/20120206-235928.jpg
> 
> 
> *


----------



## designerdiva40

fieryfashionist said:


> Three 30th bday Bals!
> 
> Atlantique RGGH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> French Blue GGH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plomb GSH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ferragamo "My Joy" patent flats in Anthracite (I have two other colors from a while back and my god, they are INSANELY comfy... like walk 2827272 city blocks comfy)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gold/diamond inside out hoops (custom made in India)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A cute braided/crystal bracelet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A trio of fun rag and bone jeans!


OMG that French Bleu is TDF..... Love all your goodies


----------



## akillian24

Happy Belated BDay!!!
Just from your Action Shots, I can totally see you rocking these jeans!!!  



fieryfashionist said:


> A trio of fun rag and bone jeans!


----------



## calisnoopy

smurfet said:


> Calisnoopy- you got the amethyst croc after all! Disregard what I said! (I thought you were talking about a birkin.) The wallet is gorgeous!
> 
> LOVE the LV jacket!!! Soooo cool!


 
LOL...sorry to confuse you haha

i ended up staying like 6 extra hours in L.A., nice for me but bad for wallet haha

but my Cartier Rose Gold multicolor love bracelet came in too!  so surprised!



sassygee said:


> You are pretty resourceful. I am sure that you will be able to find some Blue Paon very soon. It is supposed to be re-released this season. I hope they show up soon in the boutiques as well. I lost out on getting some Lagoon SLGs (before the new corporate policy) around Christmas. BH was having their grand opening (since rennovation) and they did not release any new items to other stores as a transfer until late Jaunary. The items were then unavailable, sold out, or could not be located.
> 
> GL with trying to get the Manhasset Hermes boutique to do a charge send on the Lagoon SLG. It is a stand alone store (non franchised) and may not have to adhere to all of the recommeded corporate policy. Interestingly, a newer SA at Tysons, aunt owns that store. Forgot his name..I think it was Chris (small world). Good luck.


 
awww thanks!! yah...hopefully will be able to locate some Bleu Paon pieces too...

oh and I managed to snag the Lagoon Karo GM from Manhassett with a friends help and also the Rose Shocking Karo PM...so I'm pretty happy with those!!





EndlessBagLove said:


> Presenting my Miss Dior in medium size and light beige color  This is THE beige that I've been hunting for long time and doesn't look yellowish on me at all. Such a versatile color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the first time I know, there's a large back pocket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share


 

love the Miss Dior!  so pretty 



designerdiva40 said:


> Been cheating on Chanel all year with these babies.
> 
> Blue Paon Bal City RH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexander Wang Rocco bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3 new Celine babies, 2 Mini's & a Trapeze
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prada Saffiano Lux Tote in Caramel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share


 

awesome collection!!! love the Celine blue multicolor one!!!



designerdiva40 said:


> A couple of mini items, LV bag Charm & A McQ leopard scarf.


 


fieryfashionist said:


> Three 30th bday Bals!
> 
> Atlantique RGGH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> French Blue GGH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plomb GSH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ferragamo "My Joy" patent flats in Anthracite (I have two other colors from a while back and my god, they are INSANELY comfy... like walk 2827272 city blocks comfy)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gold/diamond inside out hoops (custom made in India)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A cute braided/crystal bracelet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A trio of fun rag and bone jeans!


 

LOVE everything and Happy Birthday again M!!!

looks like you had loads of fun and am so happy for you!!!

the rainbow bracelet is adorable!! where did you get it from?



fieryfashionist said:


> LOVE Tribtoos and these are dreamy!!
> 
> 
> 
> What an INSANE find!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous!!
> 
> 
> 
> She's a beauty!!
> 
> 
> 
> What beautiful, colorful H items!!!
> 
> 
> 
> They are so cute!
> 
> 
> 
> What an elegant bag!!
> 
> 
> 
> C, what an insane haul... don't even know where to begin, haha, but all of it is fabulous!!
> 
> 
> 
> I ADORE Valentino shoes... your d'orsays are stunning!!
> 
> 
> 
> So pretty!!
> 
> 
> 
> Now that's how you cheat, haha.. fantastic haul!!
> 
> 
> 
> So cute... lovin the scarf!!


 

haha thanks...its always like this when im back in L.A.



akillian24 said:


> I like BV in crazy colors, I feel like it's a great balance with the 'traditional' type feel of the leather weaving. Fabulous bag!


 
so true!!! i do love their metallics too!


----------



## winter2012

Is it weird to have the most expensive bag in Chanel and still buy prada bag !!!!!! I just got my second 2.55 large Chanel and now I am looking for Prada tote bag in light color for summer , I wanted to buy a tote from Chanel 





But it was really too much since I just got my 2.55 
$3700 something
Now I found this one in Prada, color is pale color 
Around $1900 
It's tall one with lighter color





Is it good choice , please let me know


----------



## calisnoopy

*Here are some pics of other purchases made in L.A. with MANY MORE coming via Fedex/UPS in the next week or so...*




http://forum.purseblog.com/your-bag-showcase/calisnoopys-showcase-316423-50.html






Some particularly special birthday pressie ones on special order expected to arrive soon too are:

***Loree Rodkin Fleur De Lis Yellow Gold Diamond Bondage Ring (to keep my other Loree Rodkin regular White Gold Diamond Bondage Ring company haha)*

***Chanel Star 18K White Gold Diamond earrings (medium size)*

***Chanel Star 18K White Gold Diamond bracelet (has like 5 stars or so spaced out on a bracelet chain*

***A BUNCH of rings from a super special Fine Jewelry boutique in L.A. (pics to follow once they get sized and sent to me)*

***Chopard Happy Beach 38mm Blue Watch with 3 Fishies (had the smaller size below this but always liked the bigger size more...)*

***Cartier Laniers Multicolor Stone Yellow Gold Ring*






And here are the items I did get so far...


*Cartier Love Bracelet "stack" with White Gold Pave Diamond with Black Ceramic screws, Plain Yellow Gold, Plain White Gold, Rose Gold Multicolor Stone* 





*Free City Khaki Parka *super comfy and easy to wear, great fit too!!!





*Louis Vuitton Silk Red Leopard Stephen Sprouse Printed "Snood" Collar Piece*





*Louis Vuitton Spring Runway 2012 Green Blue Stripey Knit top with Paris City background print *super cute on, I was "eh" on it until I tried it on, the colors POP!!!





*Louis Vuitton Spring Runway 2012 Red Leopard Stephen Sprouse Silk Mini Dress with Cinched Waist*





*Free City Hoodies *a staple of my wardrobe...I think I qualify to open my own Free City boutique now in my closet LOL





*Aje Sequin Cut Out Skirt in Ivory*





*Les Aperizes White Silk Bib Collar Blouse *gorgeous shape and fit!!!





*One Teaspoon Floral Dress with Viviana Uchitel Yellow Silk Chiffon Ruffle Collar*





*Hache Sequin White Top with Silk Chiffon peeping out at the sleeves and bottom trim *amazing and lightweight and stretchy too!!!


----------



## sassygee

fieryfashionist said:


> Three 30th bday Bals!
> 
> Atlantique RGGH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> French Blue GGH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plomb GSH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ferragamo "My Joy" patent flats in Anthracite (I have two other colors from a while back and my god, they are INSANELY comfy... like walk 2827272 city blocks comfy)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gold/diamond inside out hoops (custom made in India)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A cute braided/crystal bracelet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A trio of fun rag and bone jeans!


 


fieryfashionist said:


> LOVE Tribtoos and these are dreamy!!
> 
> 
> 
> What an INSANE find!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous!!
> 
> 
> 
> She's a beauty!!
> 
> 
> 
> What beautiful, colorful H items!!!
> 
> 
> 
> They are so cute!
> 
> 
> 
> What an elegant bag!!
> 
> 
> 
> C, what an insane haul... don't even know where to begin, haha, but all of it is fabulous!!
> 
> 
> 
> I ADORE Valentino shoes... your d'orsays are stunning!!
> 
> 
> 
> So pretty!!
> 
> 
> 
> Now that's how you cheat, haha.. fantastic haul!!
> 
> 
> 
> So cute... lovin the scarf!!


 
Happy 30th birthday.  Love all of your colorfuls bags and pants


----------



## sassygee

fieryfashionist said:


> LOVE Tribtoos and these are dreamy!!
> 
> 
> 
> What an INSANE find!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous!!
> 
> 
> 
> She's a beauty!!
> 
> 
> 
> What beautiful, colorful H items!!!
> 
> 
> 
> They are so cute!
> 
> 
> 
> What an elegant bag!!
> 
> 
> 
> C, what an insane haul... don't even know where to begin, haha, but all of it is fabulous!!
> 
> 
> 
> I ADORE Valentino shoes... your d'orsays are stunning!!
> 
> 
> 
> So pretty!!
> 
> 
> 
> Now that's how you cheat, haha.. fantastic haul!!
> 
> 
> 
> So cute... lovin the scarf!!


 
Thanks so much.  I hope you had/have a great birthday celebration.



calisnoopy said:


> LOL...sorry to confuse you haha
> 
> i ended up staying like 6 extra hours in L.A., nice for me but bad for wallet haha
> 
> but my Cartier Rose Gold multicolor love bracelet came in too! so surprised!
> 
> 
> 
> awww thanks!! yah...hopefully will be able to locate some Bleu Paon pieces too...
> 
> oh and I managed to snag the Lagoon Karo GM from Manhassett with a friends help and also the Rose Shocking Karo PM...so I'm pretty happy with those!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love the Miss Dior! so pretty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> awesome collection!!! love the Celine blue multicolor one!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE everything and Happy Birthday again M!!!
> 
> looks like you had loads of fun and am so happy for you!!!
> 
> the rainbow bracelet is adorable!! where did you get it from?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha thanks...its always like this when im back in L.A.
> 
> 
> 
> so true!!! i do love their metallics too!


 
I am so glad the you were able to be creative and pick up a couple of colorful Karos.


----------



## designerdiva40

Cute little cheat arrived today.


----------



## soxx

My 1st crocodile bag.


----------



## calisnoopy

sassygee said:


> Thanks so much. I hope you had/have a great birthday celebration.
> 
> 
> 
> I am so glad the you were able to be creative and pick up a couple of colorful Karos.


 

yesss, thanks to you i also got the amethyst alligator kelly long wallet


----------



## calisnoopy

*Some cocktail rings I'm getting after they have been resized *



*Tom Munsteiner 18K YG Lapis and Aqua Artsy Ring*









*Vintage 18K WG Diamond Dome Ring*









*Darlene de Sedle 18K WG Aquamarine Diamond Ring*













*Carla Amorim 18K YG Black Onyx Gold Wrap Beading Ring*


----------



## calisnoopy

*Carla Amorim 18K Rose Gold Labradorite Ring*






*Carla Amorim 18K Rose Gold Lapis Ring*


----------



## bagchic1

soxx said:
			
		

> My 1st crocodile bag.



Love your new bag.  Can you share more info, would love to get one too.


----------



## roxsand

Hello ladies a few days ago I received my pre loved ysl clutch! She instantly blows kisses  She is from the 2003 collection. Thanks for looking!!!


----------



## Laneige

what do u guys think abt this. aiming to get this soon


http://media.smythson.com/media/cat...78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/1/0/1008711.jpg

This is a Made with the softest smooth French calf leather

cant decide this or the black

http://media.smythson.com/media/cat...78eab33525d08d6e5fb8d27136e95/1/0/1008709.jpg

i dontknow how to attach pic!!!


----------



## bem3231

Just welcomed home two new Hermes Collier de Chien bracelets - one in black gator ghw and one in bleu electrique gator phw. Oh, and a new craie ghw Clic Clac!


----------



## calisnoopy

*SUCCESS!!!*

*I have this Snoopy 18K WG with Diamonds coming soon too!*

*My housemate found it for us at the jewelers in Shanghai, so lucky cos it was the very last one in the TSL Jewelry shops I believe!!*

*Now I have a matching diamond one to hang out with my 18K plain White Gold Sn**oopy LOL*


----------



## akillian24

I wanted to do something fun & wallet-friendly with the neon trend this year .... and my orange fluro cambridge satchel arrived this AM. It's childish, yes... but I love it!


----------



## bluekit

Congrats! I love it. Is yours a 13" satchel? How long did it take for it to arrive? I'm thinking about the 11".


akillian24 said:


> I wanted to do something fun & wallet-friendly with the neon trend this year .... and my orange fluro cambridge satchel arrived this AM. It's childish, yes... but I love it!


----------



## designerdiva40

DH took me to Harrods yesterday to get my late Mothers Day present.

Presenting Miss Speedy B 35


----------



## Laneige

Which color is nicer>

its made with the softest smooth French calf leather


----------



## ln88

Laneige said:


> Which color is nicer>
> 
> its made with the softest smooth French calf leather


 
what bag is this? it is gorgeous!


----------



## Laneige

ln88 said:
			
		

> what bag is this? it is gorgeous!



Is the blue nice? It's a UK brand that'd been making leather goods since 18xx? Can't remember the name only roughly know sym ...


----------



## akillian24

Mine is actually the 13" satchel! I ordered it less than a month ago - no embossing, which I think greatly sped up the process. I figure I can get it embossed later if I so choose, but I wanted to have it ASAP for summer! 

I wore it out yesterday and it was even more fun than I'd expected!  Have fun picking yours out. What color are you looking at?



bluekit said:


> Congrats! I love it. Is yours a 13" satchel? How long did it take for it to arrive? I'm thinking about the 11".


----------



## LadyCupid

I have not catch up with this thread in a while. Congratulations everyone on all the beautiful purchases.


----------



## bluekit

great! I am thinking either purple or red, but really can't decide since there are so many colors! 


akillian24 said:


> Mine is actually the 13" satchel! I ordered it less than a month ago - no embossing, which I think greatly sped up the process. I figure I can get it embossed later if I so choose, but I wanted to have it ASAP for summer!
> 
> I wore it out yesterday and it was even more fun than I'd expected!  Have fun picking yours out. What color are you looking at?


----------



## akillian24

I was sooo ogling the purple. Such a great, rich color. Fab!



bluekit said:


> great! I am thinking either purple or red, but really can't decide since there are so many colors!


----------



## sneezz

designerdiva40 said:


> DH took me to Harrods yesterday to get my late Mothers Day present.
> 
> Presenting Miss Speedy B 35



Nice! It's not Mother's day yet!??


----------



## sneezz

Laneige said:


> Which color is nicer>
> 
> its made with the softest smooth French calf leather



Black!


----------



## designerdiva40

sneezz said:


> Nice! It's not Mother's day yet!??



It was last Sunday here in the UK


----------



## sneezz

designerdiva40 said:


> It was last Sunday here in the UK



Oh hehe. Happy belated Mother's Day! Lvoe the LV!!


----------



## bluekit

I know! I love it. The bloomingdale exclusive blue looks great too but it was sold out...I'm so indecisive!!!


akillian24 said:


> I was sooo ogling the purple. Such a great, rich color. Fab!


----------



## bagfashionista

akillian24 said:


> I wanted to do something fun & wallet-friendly with the neon trend this year .... and my orange fluro cambridge satchel arrived this AM. It's childish, yes... but I love it!



so fun!! i want to get the neon pink one!!


----------



## akillian24

You *should* be able to get any of their colors via their website. The downside, of course, being the longer wait time.

I've worn my bag two days in a row, and I've had more people ask where to get one than my flaps.  LOL



bluekit said:


> I know! I love it. The bloomingdale exclusive blue looks great too but it was sold out...I'm so indecisive!!!


----------



## bluekit

LOL. That's great! It's so cute although the 11" will hold close to nothing. Oh well! How do you like the leather? I'm thinking about the bloomies blue. 



akillian24 said:


> You *should* be able to get any of their colors via their website. The downside, of course, being the longer wait time.
> 
> I've worn my bag two days in a row, and I've had more people ask where to get one than my flaps. LOL


----------



## akillian24

The blue looks amazing... please post pics if you get it!

The leather is super stiff - which I love for the structure, but it also means that even my 13" really doesn't hold anything but my wallet, cell phone, keys and a few misc items.  It's definitely more of a "for looks" bag than practicality given it's size and buckles.  



bluekit said:


> LOL. That's great! It's so cute although the 11" will hold close to nothing. Oh well! How do you like the leather? I'm thinking about the bloomies blue.


----------



## akillian24

I was back & forth between all the colors at some point, but the neon pink looks tdf!




bagfashionista said:


> so fun!! i want to get the neon pink one!!


----------



## Laneige

sneezz said:


> Black!



Thanks
my friend said so too.... but i'm holding my gun because i have a prada suffiano??? (forgot the name!) lux? in black, design somehow similar but without strap.


----------



## akillian24

A piece (found on etsy) for DD#2's Parisian nursery. I couldn't resist.  








The rest of her nursery:
http://s22.photobucket.com/albums/b321/akillian24/Nursery/?albumview=slideshow

She's due tomorrow.


----------



## bluekit

that's beautiful akillian. All the best with your soon to be here baby.   thanks for the tips on the Cambridge. 




akillian24 said:


> A piece (found on etsy) for DD#2's Parisian nursery. I couldn't resist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rest of her nursery:
> http://s22.photobucket.com/albums/b321/akillian24/Nursery/?albumview=slideshow
> 
> She's due tomorrow.


----------



## bluekit

I love my Bal town.


----------



## mp4

Congrats everyone!

*calisnoopy*...awesome jewels....as usual!!!!


----------



## akillian24

Oooh - is that a blue-y grey color? SWOON.



bluekit said:


> I love my Bal town.


----------



## akillian24

Absolutely my pleasure!! Thanks for the good wishes - they are *very* much appreciated! 



bluekit said:


> that's beautiful akillian. All the best with your soon to be here baby.   thanks for the tips on the Cambridge.


----------



## bluekit

it's more silverish grey! The color is hard to capture but it is metallic-y.


----------



## G&Smommy

akillian24 said:


> A piece (found on etsy) for DD#2's Parisian nursery. I couldn't resist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rest of her nursery:
> http://s22.photobucket.com/albums/b321/akillian24/Nursery/?albumview=slideshow
> 
> She's due tomorrow.


 
What a gorgeous nuresery!  Congratulations on your soon to be DD#2!


----------



## G&Smommy

bluekit said:


> I love my Bal town.


 
Beautiful color!  Was this your Last Call find?


----------



## G&Smommy

calisnoopy said:


> *Carla Amorim 18K Rose Gold Labradorite Ring*
> View attachment 1655425
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Carla Amorim 18K Rose Gold Lapis Ring*
> View attachment 1655426
> 
> 
> View attachment 1655427


 

Amazing jewels!  I especially love the vintage dome ring.


----------



## bluekit

G&Smommy said:


> Beautiful color! Was this your Last Call find?


 
Thanks J!  Yes it was!! Good memory!


----------



## G&Smommy

bluekit said:


> Thanks J!  Yes it was!! Good memory!


 
Congrats!  My Last Call never seems to have designer items.  They must sell immediately when they arrive.


----------



## bluekit

G&Smommy said:


> Congrats! My Last Call never seems to have designer items. They must sell immediately when they arrive.


 
Thanks again!Yes, I finally found my not-so-local Last Call and they too don't have anything designer handbags.  This Bal was located at a NMLC in Florida.


----------



## bagfashionista

akillian24 said:


> A piece (found on etsy) for DD#2's Parisian nursery. I couldn't resist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rest of her nursery:
> http://s22.photobucket.com/albums/b321/akillian24/Nursery/?albumview=slideshow
> 
> She's due tomorrow.




i LOVE it!!!! and congrats!! you must be so ready to have her here! i remember i was like "out already" during my last week of pregnancy!


----------



## bagfashionista

akillian24 said:


> A piece (found on etsy) for DD#2's Parisian nursery. I couldn't resist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rest of her nursery:
> http://s22.photobucket.com/albums/b321/akillian24/Nursery/?albumview=slideshow
> 
> She's due tomorrow.



and i LOVE the nursery!!! where is the larger print from? (2nd picture in the slideshow)


----------



## akillian24

I am *SO* ready.. of course!

Both paintings were actually the same artist - Anna Geilman. With DD1, I found this children's artist out of California that did really fun children's paintings that were whimsical, but not cartoony. If that makes sense to anyone but me? Anyways, when I started on DD2's nursery, I asked her to help me come up with some ideas for a Parisian nursery that worked with a pale/vintage pink and orange.  She pretty much took it from there (with some collaboration on what I wanted, feel, etc) and came up with both of the paintings. I couldn't be more happy with them, I love her style!

Her website/blog is:  http://eyecandy4kids.blogspot.com/





bagfashionista said:


> and i LOVE the nursery!!! where is the larger print from? (2nd picture in the slideshow)


----------



## bagfashionista

akillian24 said:


> I am *SO* ready.. of course!
> 
> Both paintings were actually the same artist - Anna Geilman. With DD1, I found this children's artist out of California that did really fun children's paintings that were whimsical, but not cartoony. If that makes sense to anyone but me? Anyways, when I started on DD2's nursery, I asked her to help me come up with some ideas for a Parisian nursery that worked with a pale/vintage pink and orange.  She pretty much took it from there (with some collaboration on what I wanted, feel, etc) and came up with both of the paintings. I couldn't be more happy with them, I love her style!
> 
> Her website/blog is:  http://eyecandy4kids.blogspot.com/



thanks so much!! i'm going to redo my daughter's bedroom this spring/summer -- will definitely be looking into Anna's work!


----------



## akillian24

Have fun!!  I love redoing the kiddo's rooms. The zebra (blue background) and giraffe portraits on her blog were in DD's nursery and are now in her big-girl room. I love them and they'll grow with her.



bagfashionista said:


> thanks so much!! i'm going to redo my daughter's bedroom this spring/summer -- will definitely be looking into Anna's work!


----------



## bagfashionista

akillian24 said:


> I was back & forth between all the colors at some point, but the neon pink looks tdf!



I forgot to ask --- is the bag really stiff? or do you think it will break in and be softer after wearing it awhile?


----------



## poporon

jess_hj said:


> I dont know if i uploaded this before...(forgot )
> 
> Celine classic box red,small !


 
It is so lovely. Red is gorgeous. Can I know the price for this small box? Thanks.


----------



## akillian24

The leather is *super* stiff. Definitely not a bag that will soften-and-expand with time, but still keep the desired shape.  I think it's designed to be pretty stiff and stay that way to hold its shape.  A big reason I got the 13" instead of the 11".... I needed some degree of practicality in being able to hold contents.  



bagfashionista said:


> I forgot to ask --- is the bag really stiff? or do you think it will break in and be softer after wearing it awhile?


----------



## peironglow

have taken a break from Chanel though still ontinue look out for nice bags n CJs ... switch my focus to Celine bags instead ...
my latest obsession with Celine ...
My first Celine Medium Box Flag Bag in python leather from dh ... a super early bday present ...


----------



## peironglow

while waiting for the rest of the Celine bags to arrive, have got myself some small Celine accessories ...


----------



## ayurazzz

My first Hermès purchase


----------



## Shopmore

ayurazzz said:


> My first Hermès purchase



Love this!  Did you find this in store or online?


----------



## ayurazzz

Shopmore said:
			
		

> Love this!  Did you find this in store or online?



I got this at the Liat Towers store in Singapore today 

But it's also available online on the uk site when I last checked just now


----------



## bagfashionista

akillian24 said:


> The leather is *super* stiff. Definitely not a bag that will soften-and-expand with time, but still keep the desired shape.  I think it's designed to be pretty stiff and stay that way to hold its shape.  A big reason I got the 13" instead of the 11".... I needed some degree of practicality in being able to hold contents.



okidok, thank you. sounds like the 13" is the more practical choice then

have you had your baby yet???????


----------



## akillian24

For me the 13" was - I am partial to slightly larger bags anyways, and the 13" definitely didn't overpower me (even given the color) and I have a bit more space.  I will try and get a mod shot sometime in the next few days for reference. No guarantees the accompanying ensemble with be tpf worthy.  :weird:

OT: DH pointed out that US college basketball teams (ex: Baylor and Louisville) have come out with new neon uniforms.  He now supports my fluro satchel since the trend has apparently made its way into sports. Ok then, LOL!

And yes I did! Baby Samantha is home and everyone is doing well. Thank you so much for thinking of us. 



bagfashionista said:


> okidok, thank you. sounds like the 13" is the more practical choice then
> 
> have you had your baby yet???????


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

WOW - peironglow!  LOVE your beautiful items


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Beautiful Kdt!!!




ayurazzz said:


> My first Hermès purchase


----------



## EsotericOne

ayurazzz said:


> My first Hermès purchase



i love the color on this! did you order online or are you lucky enough to live next to a boutique?!


----------



## bagfashionista

akillian24 said:


> For me the 13" was - I am partial to slightly larger bags anyways, and the 13" definitely didn't overpower me (even given the color) and I have a bit more space. I will try and get a mod shot sometime in the next few days for reference. No guarantees the accompanying ensemble with be tpf worthy. :weird:
> 
> OT: DH pointed out that US college basketball teams (ex: Baylor and Louisville) have come out with new neon uniforms. He now supports my fluro satchel since the trend has apparently made its way into sports. Ok then, LOL!
> 
> And yes I did! Baby Samantha is home and everyone is doing well. Thank you so much for thinking of us.


 
Awww...congratulations!!!! Glad to hear that everyone is well!

And yes, when you can, I won't mind seeing a mod shot. And lol at your husband...guys and sports!


----------



## ladysarah

LOTUS vintage 'faux' pearls! finally some cool pieces for my collection - to wear casually with jeans.


----------



## chicology

akillian24 said:


> A piece (found on etsy) for DD#2's Parisian nursery. I couldn't resist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *** rest ** her nursery:
> http://s22.photobucket.com/albums/b321/akillian24/Nursery/?albumview=slideshow
> 
> ***'s due tomorrow.


*** nursery is soo lovely! Very warm, cosy *** chic.


----------



## Vectorpro

peironglow said:


> have taken a break from Chanel though still ontinue look out for nice bags n CJs ... switch my focus to Celine bags instead ...
> my latest obsession with Celine ...
> My first Celine Medium Box Flag Bag in python leather from dh ... a super early bday present ...



Luv the python bag!


----------



## Karilove

Introducing my glycine city


----------



## Lady Chinadoll

Congrats Karilove! What a gorgeous bag!


----------



## Karilove

Lady Chinadoll said:


> Congrats Karilove! What a gorgeous bag!



Thank you so much *Lady Chinadoll*! Chanel and bal are my two favorite brands. This is only my second balenciaga though... with Chanel prices increasing the way they do, my balenciaga collection will probably grow pass my Chanel


----------



## peironglow

Vectorpro said:


> Luv the python bag!



Thanks, Vectorpro! I fall in love with Celine Medium Box Flag Bag in exotic leather!


----------



## peironglow

Lady Chinadoll said:


> WOW - peironglow!  LOVE your beautiful items



Thanks, Lady Chinadoll!  i have strayed abit to Celine lately


----------



## peironglow

My 2nd sunnies, large Audrey from Celine has arrived ... have waited for quite some time for this in black ... got myself 2 lovely sunnies from Celine within a week... 

Large Audrey in Black






Preppy in Tortoise


----------



## ayurazzz

Karilove said:
			
		

> Introducing my glycine city



Beautiful color! And amazing photos as always


----------



## Karilove

ayurazzz said:


> Beautiful color! And amazing photos as always



thank you *ayurazzz*


----------



## Karilove

ayurazzz said:


> Beautiful color! And amazing photos as always



aw thank you so much! I try, lol


----------



## peironglow

what a gorgeous colorful H collection u have!! congrats and enjoy them! 



sassygee said:


> A few colorful things from Hermes:
> 
> Bleu Paon (Peacock) Karo PM Mysore Chevre Leather
> Bleu Paon Compact Azap Wallet Epsom Calf leather
> Mykonos Lizard Bifold (single Ply) bearn wallet
> Tosca Mini Ulysse Togo leather
> Electrique Bleu PM Ulysse Togo leather
> Rouge Garrance MM Ulysse Togo leather
> 
> Calvacadour Carre 90 cm (Orange/ Blue Jean/Blanc multicolored colorway)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue Paon Mysore Chevre PM Karo rear pic (darker, more saturated leather)
> Blue Paon Epsom Calf Lether Compact Azap wallet from pic (brighter leather)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mykonnos Lizard Bearn wallet (inside view)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of Mykonos Lizard Bearn wallet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of these colorful SLG will go with my 26 CM SO Black Togo Kelly
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!!!!


----------



## sassygee

peironglow said:


> what a gorgeous colorful H collection u have!! congrats and enjoy them!


 
Thank you.  I always enjoy little colorful accessories to use in my neutral, classic black SO Kelly bag.


----------



## ayurazzz

Got myself a little something today  

YSL Chyc double bracelet in metallic gold!


----------



## bluekit

it's really nice, I like it! Congrats!


ayurazzz said:


> Got myself a little something today
> 
> YSL Chyc double bracelet in metallic gold!
> 
> View attachment 1670969


----------



## ayurazzz

bluekit said:
			
		

> it's really nice, I like it! Congrats!



Thanks *bluekit*!


----------



## fieryfashionist

A few new goodies!

Cambridge satchel 11 inch pink and green fluo satchels!






Rose quartz pendant necklace from a local jeweler!






Magenta rag and bone skinnies (sale)!






Rag and bone twill skinnies in vintage biscay!






Recently bought the LV inclusion bangle (far right) in nacre... the other two I got some time back but prob didn't post (violet and caramel)!






Yumi Kim skirt/top!






Yumi Kim clutch (super cute with the outfit above)!


----------



## fieryfashionist

sassygee said:
			
		

> Happy 30th birthday.  Love all of your colorfuls bags and pants



Thank you!! 




			
				designerdiva40 said:
			
		

> Cute little cheat arrived today.



So cute!! 




			
				soxx said:
			
		

> My 1st crocodile bag.



What a beauty!




			
				calisnoopy said:
			
		

> Some cocktail rings I'm getting after they have been resized
> 
> Tom Munsteiner 18K YG Lapis and Aqua Artsy Ring
> 
> Vintage 18K WG Diamond Dome Ring
> 
> Darlene de Sedle 18K WG Aquamarine Diamond Ring
> 
> Carla Amorim 18K YG Black Onyx Gold Wrap Beading Ring



C, they are fabulous!! 




			
				calisnoopy said:
			
		

> Carla Amorim 18K Rose Gold Labradorite Ring
> 
> Carla Amorim 18K Rose Gold Lapis Ring



Oooooh, and there's more, wow... love! 




			
				roxsand said:
			
		

> Hello ladies a few days ago I received my pre loved ysl clutch! She instantly blows kisses  She is from the 2003 collection. Thanks for looking!!!



She's beautiful! 




			
				bem3231 said:
			
		

> Just welcomed home two new Hermes Collier de Chien bracelets - one in black gator ghw and one in bleu electrique gator phw. Oh, and a new craie ghw Clic Clac!



What beauties, congrats!! 




			
				calisnoopy said:
			
		

> SUCCESS!!!
> 
> I have this Snoopy 18K WG with Diamonds coming soon too!
> 
> My housemate found it for us at the jewelers in Shanghai, so lucky cos it was the very last one in the TSL Jewelry shops I believe!!
> 
> Now I have a matching diamond one to hang out with my 18K plain White Gold Snoopy LOL



Yay, another Snoopy piece for you!! 




			
				akillian24 said:
			
		

> I wanted to do something fun & wallet-friendly with the neon trend this year .... and my orange fluro cambridge satchel arrived this AM. It's childish, yes... but I love it!



Oooooh, I'm partial towards this, cuz I just got two... so fun! 




			
				designerdiva40 said:
			
		

> DH took me to Harrods yesterday to get my late Mothers Day present.
> 
> Presenting Miss Speedy B 35



How sweet of your DH... congrats! 




			
				Laneige said:
			
		

> Which color is nicer>
> 
> its made with the softest smooth French calf leather



I prefer the black! 




			
				akillian24 said:
			
		

> A piece (found on etsy) for DD#2's Parisian nursery. I couldn't resist.
> 
> The rest of her nursery:
> http://s22.photobucket.com/albums/b321/akillian24/Nursery/?albumview=slideshow
> 
> She's due tomorrow.



Aww, how adorable... congrats on your baby girl!! 




			
				bluekit said:
			
		

> I love my Bal town.



She is gorgeous!!!!! 




			
				peironglow said:
			
		

> have taken a break from Chanel though still ontinue look out for nice bags n CJs ... switch my focus to Celine bags instead ...
> my latest obsession with Celine ...
> My first Celine Medium Box Flag Bag in python leather from dh ... a super early bday present ...



Happy Birthday!! 




			
				peironglow said:
			
		

> while waiting for the rest of the Celine bags to arrive, have got myself some small Celine accessories ...



Such cute accessories!! 




			
				ayurazzz said:
			
		

> My first Hermès purchase



Congrats!!! 




			
				ladysarah said:
			
		

> LOTUS vintage 'faux' pearls! finally some cool pieces for my collection - to wear casually with jeans.



Oooooh, so fab!! 




			
				Karilove said:
			
		

> Introducing my glycine city



Love the color!! 




			
				peironglow said:
			
		

> My 2nd sunnies, large Audrey from Celine has arrived ... have waited for quite some time for this in black ... got myself 2 lovely sunnies from Celine within a week...
> 
> Large Audrey in Black
> 
> Preppy in Tortoise



Love the sunnies!!! 




			
				ayurazzz said:
			
		

> Got myself a little something today
> 
> YSL Chyc double bracelet in metallic gold!



Looks fab with your H!!


----------



## momo721

I was supposed to be on a serious bag ban since I purchased my black maxi flap last month. Told myself I would save up for gray reissue as my next piece. But I saw this in saks and couldn't say no. What do you think? I love the color scheme...


----------



## bagfashionista

fieryfashionist said:


> A few new goodies!
> 
> Cambridge satchel 11 inch pink and green fluo satchels!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rose quartz pendant necklace from a local jeweler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Magenta rag and bone skinnies (sale)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rag and bone twill skinnies in vintage biscay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recently bought the LV inclusion bangle (far right) in nacre... the other two I got some time back but prob didn't post (violet and caramel)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yumi Kim skirt/top!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yumi Kim clutch (super cute with the outfit above)!



love the cambridge satchels and the yumi kim outfit!! did you get the satchels from jcrew?


----------



## fieryfashionist

bagfashionista said:
			
		

> love the cambridge satchels and the yumi kim outfit!! did you get the satchels from jcrew?



Hi!!   Thank you!!   I actually bought the satchels on shopbop!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

momo721 said:
			
		

> I was supposed to be on a serious bag ban since I purchased my black maxi flap last month. Told myself I would save up for gray reissue as my next piece. But I saw this in saks and couldn't say no. What do you think? I love the color scheme...



I think it's a neutral with a kick color palette and a bag that you'll get a lot of use out of!


----------



## allbrandspls

fieryfashionist said:


> A few new goodies!
> 
> Cambridge satchel 11 inch pink and green fluo satchels!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rose quartz pendant necklace from a local jeweler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Magenta rag and bone skinnies (sale)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rag and bone twill skinnies in vintage biscay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recently bought the LV inclusion bangle (far right) in nacre... the other two I got some time back but prob didn't post (violet and caramel)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yumi Kim skirt/top!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yumi Kim clutch (super cute with the outfit above)!


Hello to the queen of shopping! Lol. Lots of nice proddies. Really love the Cambridge bags and was thinking of getting one.....hmmm. Love both the yumi Kim top and skirt, great colours for summer.
One question with the Cambridge do u need to open two buckles to access the inside or are they snap lock?


----------



## annmac

LV alma vernis in rouge grenadine and Cambridge satchel in flou pink


----------



## allbrandspls

^^ congrats on your LV and cambridge! Now I'm really getting interested in getting one. Have you use your Cambridge yet? Is it easy to access?


----------



## bluekit

I love everything, especially the Cambridge satchel!!!!  




fieryfashionist said:


> A few new goodies!
> 
> Cambridge satchel 11 inch pink and green fluo satchels!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rose quartz pendant necklace from a local jeweler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Magenta rag and bone skinnies (sale)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rag and bone twill skinnies in vintage biscay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recently bought the LV inclusion bangle (far right) in nacre... the other two I got some time back but prob didn't post (violet and caramel)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yumi Kim skirt/top!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yumi Kim clutch (super cute with the outfit above)!


----------



## annmac

allbrandspls said:
			
		

> ^^ congrats on your LV and cambridge! Now I'm really getting interested in getting one. Have you use your Cambridge yet? Is it easy to access?



Kinda hard to access you have to unbuckle it. But i love the color of it. Hth


----------



## akillian24

Holy COW I love the green! Is it photographing true-to-brightness? Love, love, LOVE!!! Congrats!!!

I was between the green and the orange. Ultimately I went with orange because I want to pick up some green tops/dresses this season and thought the orange might be a fun contrast. But of course, now I think I 'need' green!



fieryfashionist said:


> A few new goodies!
> 
> Cambridge satchel 11 inch pink and green fluo satchels!


----------



## LVDevotee

peironglow said:


> have taken a break from Chanel though still ontinue look out for nice bags n CJs ... switch my focus to Celine bags instead ...
> my latest obsession with Celine ...
> My first Celine Medium Box Flag Bag in python leather from dh ... a super early bday present ...




Wow!! Incredible bag. I have been thinking about a Box...but I have never seen one like this! Just gorgeous!! Congrats!


----------



## erinrose

First Céline, I love it so


----------



## ladysarah

fieryfashionist said:


> C, they are fabulous!!



thank you so much! I love vintage pearls - and LOTUS are such good value - compared to CHANEL anyway. that should complete my coco chanel fixation...


----------



## jess38288

just picked this up. Took a pic on my hand but decided to omit my man hands.  lol  Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## allbrandspls

erinrose said:


> First Céline, I love it so


Congrats on your new celine! Beautiful!


ladysarah said:


> thank you so much! I love vintage pearls - and LOTUS are such good value - compared to CHANEL anyway. that should complete my coco chanel fixation...


congrats on your pearls....they look gorgeous.


jess38288 said:


> just picked this up. Took a pic on my hand but decided to omit my man hands.  lol  Thanks for letting me share!


congrats on your beautiful ring. Love the diamantes on the pearl.


----------



## NYCGIRLY

My new miu mius


----------



## bagfashionista

erinrose said:


> First Céline, I love it so




Gorgeous!!


i just bought a cover for my neglected kindle in hopes that i'll start using it more often...my brother got it for me last year during black friday sales and i've used it once. So much prefer a real book!





ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51RZOAG4RAL._SL500_AA300_.jpg


----------



## fieryfashionist

allbrandspls said:


> Hello to the queen of shopping! Lol. Lots of nice proddies. Really love the Cambridge bags and was thinking of getting one.....hmmm. Love both the yumi Kim top and skirt, great colours for summer.
> One question with the Cambridge do u need to open two buckles to access the inside or are they snap lock?



Hiiii, W!   Haha, thank you!   That's the one slightly annoying thing about the bag... you do need to open the buckles to get inside the bag... I plan to just keep them open and slide them through, if that makes sense!  Yumi Kim kills me... I picked up some more stuff, oops.   What color are you thinking of getting in the Cambridge satchel? 



annmac said:


> LV alma vernis in rouge grenadine and Cambridge satchel in flou pink



Gorgeous bags!!! 



bluekit said:


> I love everything, especially the Cambridge satchel!!!!



Aww, thank you!!  



akillian24 said:


> Holy COW I love the green! Is it photographing true-to-brightness? Love, love, LOVE!!! Congrats!!!
> 
> I was between the green and the orange. Ultimately I went with orange because I want to pick up some green tops/dresses this season and thought the orange might be a fun contrast. But of course, now I think I 'need' green!



And I love your orange!   The green is just as bright as the pic, if not even brighter... it's SO fun!!   You should add it to your orange satchel!!   The green will be so fun with pastels! 



erinrose said:


> First Céline, I love it so



She is a beauty and you wear her perfectly... congrats!! 



ladysarah said:


> thank you so much! I love vintage pearls - and LOTUS are such good value - compared to CHANEL anyway. that should complete my coco chanel fixation...



You're welcome!   Yes, haha, a very good value compared to Chanel!  I love pearls... so glamorous and versatile! 



jess38288 said:


> just picked this up. Took a pic on my hand but decided to omit my man hands.  lol  Thanks for letting me share!



It's SO pretty!! 



NYCGIRLY said:


> My new miu mius



They're so fun... I've always liked 'em... kinda glam/punk/sporty all in one!! 



bagfashionista said:


> Gorgeous!!
> 
> i just bought a cover for my neglected kindle in hopes that i'll start using it more often...my brother got it for me last year during black friday sales and i've used it once. So much prefer a real book!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/51RZOAG4RAL._SL500_AA300_.jpg



That's a nice cover!!


----------



## peironglow

My 2nd Celine baby within a month ...
so lucky to be offered a mini luggage in my favourite RED...

Mini Luggage in Lipstick Red in Palmeleto Leather






My 2 babies within a month ...


----------



## MusicIsMyExtacy

ladysarah said:


> thank you so much! I love vintage pearls - and LOTUS are such good value - compared to CHANEL anyway. that should complete my coco chanel fixation...


These pearls are tdf!:O xoxo


----------



## bluekit

peironglow said:


> My 2nd Celine baby within a month ...
> so lucky to be offered a mini luggage in my favourite RED...
> 
> Mini Luggage in Lipstick Red in Palmeleto Leather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 2 babies within a month ...


 Love your mini and your box!!!


----------



## yeido

11" Cambridge Satchel in bright blue from asos.com

Ferragamo 'My Pretty' flats in teal


----------



## pond23

^ I love the Cambridge Satchel in that color! Gorgeous!


----------



## ceci

My first big purchase at H + DH's gift in Feb

Toundra Box Sellier Kelly 28 GHW
Bleu Thalassa Clemence Lindy 30 PHW
12P Pelages et Camouflage


----------



## valnsw

ceci said:
			
		

> My first big purchase at H + DH's gift in Feb
> 
> Toundra Box Sellier Kelly 28 GHW
> Bleu Thalassa Clemence Lindy 30 PHW
> 12P Pelages et Camouflage



Congrats! I read your reveal thread in H forum. Happy that u got what u were looking for.


----------



## allbrandspls

fieryfashionist said:


> Hiiii, W!   Haha, thank you!   That's the one slightly annoying thing about the bag... you do need to open the buckles to get inside the bag... I plan to just keep them open and slide them through, if that makes sense!  Yumi Kim kills me... I picked up some more stuff, oops.   What color are you thinking of getting in Cambridge satchel?



Hi M, I'm still up in the air of getting one due to the buckles. Love the orange classic but only if the buckles were snap locks.
I did abit of shopping too, nothing much. Couldn't help getting four pairs of black pants from Zara and a boyfriend jacket and a mango tuxedo blazer and fluro pink top from forever new. Ysl wallet on sale and Zara leopard print flats. I also made two clutches one thanks to Tutorial from Stylescrapbook and one from a tpfer inspiration Wendy.


----------



## bluekit

yeido said:


> 11" Cambridge Satchel in bright blue from asos.com
> 
> Ferragamo 'My Pretty' flats in teal


 you are so lucky to have found the blue Cambridge satchel! That's my favorite color for this size/style!!


----------



## allbrandspls

NYCGIRLY said:


> My new miu mius


Congrats on your funky shoes.


peironglow said:


> My 2nd Celine baby within a month ...
> so lucky to be offered a mini luggage in my favourite RED...
> 
> Mini Luggage in Lipstick Red in Palmeleto Leather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Both are gorgeous, congrats! Love the green one.
> 
> My 2 babies within a month ...





yeido said:


> 11" Cambridge Satchel in bright blue from asos.com
> 
> Ferragamo 'My Pretty' flats in teal



beautiful shades of blue. Congrats! That Cambridge is tempting me.


----------



## allbrandspls

ceci said:


> My first big purchase at H + DH's gift in Feb
> 
> Toundra Box Sellier Kelly 28 GHW
> Bleu Thalassa Clemence Lindy 30 PHW
> 12P Pelages et Camouflage


Congrats Cecil! All beautiful Hs, love the colour.


----------



## peironglow

bluekit said:


> Love your mini and your box!!!



Thanks, bluekit! i have caught with the celine 'bug'


----------



## babycinnamon

yeido said:
			
		

> 11" Cambridge Satchel in bright blue from asos.com
> 
> Ferragamo 'My Pretty' flats in teal



love both!! where did you buy the ferragamo flats?


----------



## bluekit

allbrandspls said:


> Hi M, I'm still up in the air of getting one due to the buckles. Love the orange classic but only if the buckles were snap locks.
> I did abit of shopping too, nothing much. Couldn't help getting four pairs of black pants from Zara and a boyfriend jacket and a mango tuxedo blazer and fluro pink top from forever new. Ysl wallet on sale and Zara leopard print flats. I also made two clutches one thanks to Tutorial from Stylescrapbook and one from a tpfer inspiration Wendy.



I love your clutches! Esp. The buckle for the white clutch. Congrats on everything!!!


----------



## yeido

bluekit said:
			
		

> you are so lucky to have found the blue Cambridge satchel! That's my favorite color for this size/style!!



I thought it was all gone until I found ASOS had one left! I got REALLY lucky!




			
				allbrandspls said:
			
		

> Congrats on your funky shoes.
> 
> beautiful shades of blue. Congrats! That Cambridge is tempting me.



Thanks! The shade of blue is very hard I find. I was lucky I grabbed the last one from ASOS.




			
				babycinnamon said:
			
		

> love both!! where did you buy the ferragamo flats?



I bought the flats in Canada. I think Zappos has them.


----------



## leem

I have gone a little silly. I have boycotted Vhanel because of increases in prices, but have bought 3 lower end bags instead. I could have gotten 1 1/2 Chanels for these. Hhmm

1) Valentino Rockstud top handle

2) Valentino RockLock in pistachio

3) Chloe Paraty in Rosewood


----------



## fieryfashionist

annmac said:
			
		

> LV alma vernis in rouge grenadine and Cambridge satchel in flou pink



Both are so pretty!   I wore my pink flou today with skinny grey jeans and a pale yellow tunic... the color is sooo amazing!!! 




			
				bluekit said:
			
		

> I love everything, especially the Cambridge satchel!!!!



Aww, thank you!! 




			
				akillian24 said:
			
		

> Holy COW I love the green! Is it photographing true-to-brightness? Love, love, LOVE!!! Congrats!!!
> 
> I was between the green and the orange. Ultimately I went with orange because I want to pick up some green tops/dresses this season and thought the orange might be a fun contrast. But of course, now I think I 'need' green!



I def think you need the green!!   It's just as bright as shown the pic, if not even brighter!!   Will look so nice with shades of blue/navy, pale yellow, pale orange, neutrals etc. etc.! 




			
				erinrose said:
			
		

> First Céline, I love it so



Looks fabulous on you!! 




			
				ladysarah said:
			
		

> thank you so much! I love vintage pearls - and LOTUS are such good value - compared to CHANEL anyway. that should complete my coco chanel fixation...



Def a good value compared to Chanel!   You can never go wrong with pearls... classy AND classic!   Enjoy them! 




			
				jess38288 said:
			
		

> just picked this up. Took a pic on my hand but decided to omit my man hands.  lol  Thanks for letting me share!



It's so pretty!! :love/




			
				NYCGIRLY said:
			
		

> My new miu mius
> 
> http://hotimg23.fotki.com/p/a/65_51/58_1/miu-miu.jpg



So fun and funky! 




			
				peironglow said:
			
		

> My 2nd Celine baby within a month ...
> so lucky to be offered a mini luggage in my favourite RED...
> 
> Mini Luggage in Lipstick Red in Palmeleto Leather
> 
> My 2 babies within a month ...



Gorgeous bags!! 




			
				yeido said:
			
		

> 11" Cambridge Satchel in bright blue from asos.com
> 
> Ferragamo 'My Pretty' flats in teal



Ooooooh, love that blue!   Your flats are pretty, too! 




			
				ceci said:
			
		

> My first big purchase at H + DH's gift in Feb
> 
> Toundra Box Sellier Kelly 28 GHW
> Bleu Thalassa Clemence Lindy 30 PHW
> 12P Pelages et Camouflage



WOW, ceci, she is beautiful!!!   What an amazing find... the gold h/w is dreamy!  Congrats and enjoy her!! 




			
				allbrandspls said:
			
		

> Hi M, I'm still up in the air of getting one due to the buckles. Love the orange classic but only if the buckles were snap locks.
> I did abit of shopping too, nothing much. Couldn't help getting four pairs of black pants from Zara and a boyfriend jacket and a mango tuxedo blazer and fluro pink top from forever new. Ysl wallet on sale and Zara leopard print flats. I also made two clutches one thanks to Tutorial from Stylescrapbook and one from a tpfer inspiration Wendy.



Hii W!!   I know what you mean... I really wish the buckles were snap locks, too!  I guess I just deal with it cuz the colors are so fun and cheery, but it's too bad the company didn't think through the inconvenience of the bags buckle closures!   Oooooh, love your purchases!!   Zara is SO dangerous, haha... and that wallet and flats are both awesome! 




			
				leem said:
			
		

> I have gone a little silly. I have boycotted Vhanel because of increases in prices, but have bought 3 lower end bags instead. I could have gotten 1 1/2 Chanels for these. Hhmm
> 
> 1) Valentino Rockstud top handle
> 
> 2) Valentino RockLock in pistachio
> 
> 3) Chloe Paraty in Rosewood



I hear you... the price increases are so ridiculous that I have, too (well, my beloved classic flaps/reissues, anyway)... Valentino bags are reallly nice and sometimes, you need variety! smile1:


----------



## valnsw

Ms Rubis Clemence B30 in palladium hardware


----------



## allbrandspls

bluekit said:


> I love your clutches! Esp. The buckle for the white clutch. Congrats on everything!!!


Thanks bluekit!


fieryfashionist said:


> Hii W!!   I know what you mean... I really wish the buckles were snap locks, too!  I guess I just deal with it cuz the colors are so fun and cheery, but it's too bad the company didn't think through the inconvenience of the bags buckle closures!   Oooooh, love your purchases!!   Zara is SO dangerous, haha... and that wallet and flats are both awesome!
> 
> :


Thanks M, a waiting your next haul....hehehehe.


----------



## fieryfashionist

You're welcome, W!   Haha, ohhh boy, have lots on the way (keep telling myself I "need" a few items for an upcoming vacation, yeah, right )... I should be banned from shopping sites! 




allbrandspls said:


> Thanks bluekit!
> 
> Thanks M, a waiting your next haul....hehehehe.


----------



## LVChanelLISA

I already did a reveal in the Louis Vuitton Forum. But, I wanted to share my recent purchases here too, as I am a Chanel collector as well.

Group Shot! These were purchased between April 1st and April 14th






















Here are some close ups:

Damier Azur Beach Collection:

Insolite wallet
Beach bag PM
Beach bah GM






My 2 new keep alls:

Mongram Madagascar 55
Monogram Madagascar 45






New Vernis colors:

Alma PM Bleu Lagoon
Bellflower PM Bleu Lagoon
Zippy Wallet Bleu Lagoon
Alma MM Rouge Grenadine







Pomme rayures cosmetic case






Pomme rayures mirror






Bloomsbury PM






 Happy Shopping everyone


----------



## allbrandspls

Wow 14 days of LV, monstrous reveals, congrats! Great array of colours.


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

LVChanelLISA said:


> I already did a reveal in the Louis Vuitton Forum. But, I wanted to share my recent purchases here too, as I am a Chanel collector as well.
> 
> Group Shot! These were purchased between April 1st and April 14th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some close ups:
> 
> Damier Azur Beach Collection:
> 
> Insolite wallet
> Beach bag PM
> Beach bah GM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 2 new keep alls:
> 
> Mongram Madagascar 55
> Monogram Madagascar 45
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Vernis colors:
> 
> Alma PM Bleu Lagoon
> Bellflower PM Bleu Lagoon
> Zippy Wallet Bleu Lagoon
> Alma MM Rouge Grenadine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pomme rayures cosmetic case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pomme rayures mirror
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloomsbury PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Shopping everyone



Lovely LV collection!!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

ceci said:


> My first big purchase at H + DH's gift in Feb
> 
> Toundra Box Sellier Kelly 28 GHW
> Bleu Thalassa Clemence Lindy 30 PHW
> 12P Pelages et Camouflage



great gifts!! Congrats!


----------



## angeluv101

Something small to share... Prada bow wristlet


----------



## BAGSRMINE

angeluv101 said:
			
		

> Something small to share... Prada bow wristlet



I've been on a hunt for a clutch/wrislet from prada for a while and I love this one. Hope you enjoy it!!


----------



## jess38288

I just picked up this clutch yesterday.  I don't know why, but I thought it would bring me some luck at the casino.  LOL


----------



## flowersong

jess38288 said:


> I just picked up this clutch yesterday.  I don't know why, but I thought it would bring me some luck at the casino.  LOL



It's beautiful!!!


----------



## sassygee

Sense I am a lover of all things aqua, teal, teal green, and blue green I also purchased a couple of things from Hermes. I was able to find a bearn wallet in the lagos color. It's a smooth leather. With Palladium hardware.

Here is the Intel with code numbers, leather fabrication, and color.







Here are pics taken quickly from my iPhone.





















Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## jess38288

flowersong said:


> It's beautiful!!!


 
Thanks flowersong! Every time I see ********'s photo with her dice flap I want it for the casino but this will have to do for now. Maybe I'll win next time and buy it LOL


----------



## jess38288

sassygee said:


> Sense I am a lover of all things aqua, teal, teal green, and blue green I also purchased a couple of things from Hermes. I was able to find a bearn wallet in the lagos color. It's a smooth leather. With Palladium hardware.
> 
> Here is the Intel with code numbers, leather fabrication, and color.
> 
> 
> Here are pics taken quickly from my iPhone.
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.


 
Love the blue green color. What a gorgeous wallet!!! Congrats!


----------



## sassygee

jess38288 said:


> I just picked up this clutch yesterday. I don't know why, but I thought it would bring me some luck at the casino. LOL


 
Very nice, particularly for wonderful evening events and occassions.  Wishing you luck in Vegas.



jess38288 said:


> Love the blue green color. What a gorgeous wallet!!! Congrats!


 
Thanks so much!!!!


----------



## fumi

LVChanelLISA said:


> I already did a reveal in the Louis Vuitton Forum. But, I wanted to share my recent purchases here too, as I am a Chanel collector as well.
> 
> Group Shot! These were purchased between April 1st and April 14th
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Shopping everyone



Holy cow! You made off like a bandit


----------



## fumi

sassygee said:


> Sense I am a lover of all things aqua, teal, teal green, and blue green I also purchased a couple of things from Hermes. I was able to find a bearn wallet in the lagos color. It's a smooth leather. With Palladium hardware.
> 
> Here is the Intel with code numbers, leather fabrication, and color.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1688687
> 
> 
> 
> Here are pics taken quickly from my iPhone.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1688688
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1688689
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1688690
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1688691
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.




Gorgeous color. Perfect for summer!


----------



## fumi

jess38288 said:


> I just picked up this clutch yesterday.  I don't know why, but I thought it would bring me some luck at the casino.  LOL



Wow it's very pretty and unique-looking


----------



## sassygee

fumi said:


> Gorgeous color. Perfect for summer!


 
Thanks so much.  I hope we are all rocking and wear wonderful spring buys.


----------



## jess38288

fumi said:


> Wow it's very pretty and unique-looking


 
Thanks fumi! The best part is that it was only $35!!!


----------



## bluekit

LVChanelLISA said:


> I already did a reveal in the Louis Vuitton Forum. But, I wanted to share my recent purchases here too, as I am a Chanel collector as well.
> 
> Group Shot! These were purchased between April 1st and April 14th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are some close ups:
> 
> Damier Azur Beach Collection:
> 
> Insolite wallet
> Beach bag PM
> Beach bah GM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 2 new keep alls:
> 
> Mongram Madagascar 55
> Monogram Madagascar 45
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Vernis colors:
> 
> Alma PM Bleu Lagoon
> Bellflower PM Bleu Lagoon
> Zippy Wallet Bleu Lagoon
> Alma MM Rouge Grenadine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pomme rayures cosmetic case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pomme rayures mirror
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bloomsbury PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Shopping everyone


 

Holy motherload of Vuittons!!!   Congratulations!!! I need to pick my jaw up from the floor but after that, I'm checking out your reveal! 



angeluv101 said:


> Something small to share... Prada bow wristlet


 
How adorable!!!  I love pink!


jess38288 said:


> I just picked up this clutch yesterday. I don't know why, but I thought it would bring me some luck at the casino. LOL


 
It's a beautiful clutch jess38288. Hope it brought you some luck at the casino! 




sassygee said:


> Sense I am a lover of all things aqua, teal, teal green, and blue green I also purchased a couple of things from Hermes. I was able to find a bearn wallet in the lagos color. It's a smooth leather. With Palladium hardware.
> 
> Here is the Intel with code numbers, leather fabrication, and color.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1688687
> 
> 
> 
> Here are pics taken quickly from my iPhone.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1688688
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1688689
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1688690
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1688691
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.


 
Wow Sassygee, you were not kidding when you said you like aqua colors! This is an amazingly gorgeous wally.  Do you mind telling me the price of the Bearn wallet?  Congratulations on this and your green patent woc!!


----------



## jess38288

LVChanelLISA said:


> I already did a reveal in the Louis Vuitton Forum. But, I wanted to share my recent purchases here too, as I am a Chanel collector as well.
> 
> Group Shot! These were purchased between April 1st and April 14th Happy Shopping everyone


 
LOVE your LV collection! That is a lot of LV to buy in two weeks! I love the Pomme Rayures pieces. I was going to order some online but they were sold out. 

Love the furniture too! I have similar Louis XVI furniture with Capodimonte pieces. TDF!


----------



## sassygee

bluekit said:


> Holy motherload of Vuittons!!!   Congratulations!!! I need to pick my jaw up from the floor but after that, I'm checking out your reveal!
> 
> 
> 
> How adorable!!!  I love pink!
> 
> 
> It's a beautiful clutch jess38288. Hope it brought you some luck at the casino!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow Sassygee, you were not kidding when you said you like aqua colors! This is an amazingly gorgeous wally.  Do you mind telling me the price of the Bearn wallet?  Congratulations on this and your green patent woc!!


 
It's 2000.00 only 250-350 difference from the long singly ply (fold) bearn wallet.  However, in this wallet the SA did not have the same lether fabrication in the long form and could not give the exact price.  I now fill that I have taken advantage of the seasonal color for SLGs since I bought the compact Azap in PHW in Blue Paon Veau Epsom leather, the compact bearn in Tadelkat leathr in Lagon, and the Mykonnos Lizard single ply (fold) bearn wallet previosuly posted about a month or so ago.  I also bought  a Blue Paon PM Karo and and GM Bougainvillea (dark reddish pinky color) Karo and  Evelyne coin purse in Rouge Casaque in Mysore Chevre. Haven't taken pic of the red items yet.

http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/a-few-colorul-things-carres-small-leather-goods-737389.html


http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/s...our-non-568801-post21638944.html#post21638944

HTH and Thanks again.


----------



## bluekit

sassygee said:


> It's 2000.00 only 250-350 difference from the long singly ply (fold) bearn wallet. However, in this wallet the SA did not have the same lether fabrication in the long form and could not give the exact price. I now fill that I have taken advantage of the seasonal color for SLGs since I bought the compact Azap in PHW in Blue Paon Veau Epsom leather, the compact bearn in Tadelkat leathr in Lagon, and the Mykonnos Lizard single ply (fold) bearn wallet previosuly posted about a month or so ago. I also bought a Blue Paon PM Karo and and GM Bougainvillea (dark reddish pinky color) Karo and Evelyne coin purse in Rouge Casaque in Mysore Chevre. Haven't taken pic of the red items yet.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/a-few-colorul-things-carres-small-leather-goods-737389.html
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/chanel/s...our-non-568801-post21638944.html#post21638944
> 
> HTH and Thanks again.


 
Thanks sassygee!  I remembered your thread and OMG, I'm drooling.


----------



## sassygee

bluekit said:


> Thanks sassygee!  I remembered your thread and OMG, I'm drooling.


 
Thanks so much. (lol)..mutual admiration society....I have been looking at all of ypur spring purchases.  You have quite a collection of bright and subdued (lavender) things.


----------



## bluekit

sassygee said:


> Thanks so much. (lol)..mutual admiration society....I have been looking at all of ypur spring purchases. You have quite a collection of bright and subdued (lavender) things.


I'm laughing at your mutual admiration society comment.   I love blues and all shades of purple.  I'm dying for a Chanel flap in an Iris shade.   One can hope, right?


----------



## designerdiva40

I have a few purchases to share 

Wanted this watch for ages......Rolex Daytona Bi Metal with white dial










This bag has been on my wish list for ages.......LV Alma MM in Pomme





A little Balenciaga Clutch


----------



## yumik

jess38288 said:


> I just picked up this clutch yesterday.  I don't know why, but I thought it would bring me some luck at the casino.  LOL


Love this bag!  So cute!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Some goodies! 

Got these from the Bloomies f&f before... COH Avedon slick skinnies in Satellite!






7's in a skinny purple wash (shopbop with a discount)!






Some MAC/Sephora stuff!






Chanel goodies!






Nordies stuff (that free YSL quintet was freakin sweeeet)!






Cusp jewelry!











Donald J. Pliner glitter sandals (will be great for an upcoming vacation)!






J. Crew shorts (got em in a few colors) and Ella Moss tee!






Cardi from Anthro (bought both colors) and slouchy tee (bought a few colors)!


----------



## fieryfashionist

LVChanelLISA said:
			
		

> I already did a reveal in the Louis Vuitton Forum. But, I wanted to share my recent purchases here too, as I am a Chanel collector as well.
> 
> Group Shot! These were purchased between April 1st and April 14th
> 
> Here are some close ups:
> 
> Damier Azur Beach Collection:
> 
> Insolite wallet
> Beach bag PM
> Beach bah GM
> 
> My 2 new keep alls:
> 
> Mongram Madagascar 55
> Monogram Madagascar 45
> 
> New Vernis colors:
> 
> Alma PM Bleu Lagoon
> Bellflower PM Bleu Lagoon
> Zippy Wallet Bleu Lagoon
> Alma MM Rouge Grenadine
> 
> Pomme rayures cosmetic case
> 
> Pomme rayures mirror
> 
> Bloomsbury PM
> 
> Happy Shopping everyone



WOW, you did some serious damage at LV!!   You picked up some fabulous bags... I love the new vernis colors!!   Enjoy them all!! 




			
				angeluv101 said:
			
		

> Something small to share... Prada bow wristlet



It's adorable! 




			
				jess38288 said:
			
		

> I just picked up this clutch yesterday.  I don't know why, but I thought it would bring me some luck at the casino.  LOL



So pretty and sparkly!   I hope she brought you some luck!! 





			
				sassygee said:
			
		

> Sense I am a lover of all things aqua, teal, teal green, and blue green I also purchased a couple of things from Hermes. I was able to find a bearn wallet in the lagos color. It's a smooth leather. With Palladium hardware.
> 
> Here is the Intel with code numbers, leather fabrication, and color.
> 
> Here are pics taken quickly from my iPhone.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.



Wow, I love all of the various shades of blue/green... heaven!! 




			
				designerdiva40 said:
			
		

> I have a few purchases to share
> 
> Wanted this watch for ages......Rolex Daytona Bi Metal with white dial
> 
> This bag has been on my wish list for ages.......LV Alma MM in Pomme
> 
> A little Balenciaga Clutch



Stunning purchases... that Rolex!!   I love Pomme, too, and your Bal clutch is fab!!


----------



## allbrandspls

fieryfashionist said:


> Some goodies!
> 
> Got these from the Bloomies f&f before... COH Avedon slick skinnies in Satellite!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7's in a skinny purple wash (shopbop with a discount)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some MAC/Sephora stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel goodies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nordies stuff (that free YSL quintet was freakin sweeeet)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cusp jewelry!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald J. Pliner glitter sandals (will be great for an upcoming vacation)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J. Crew shorts (got em in a few colors) and Ella Moss tee!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cardi from Anthro (bought both colors) and slouchy tee (bought a few colors)!



Congrats on your haul M! Thought it wouldn't be long until another haul. love the ring and bracelets.


----------



## bluekit

Wow!!!  lots of pretty things! 



designerdiva40 said:


> I have a few purchases to share
> 
> Wanted this watch for ages......Rolex Daytona Bi Metal with white dial
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This bag has been on my wish list for ages.......LV Alma MM in Pomme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little Balenciaga Clutch


----------



## bluekit

The purple wash jeans are !!!!!!!!



fieryfashionist said:


> Some goodies!
> 
> Got these from the Bloomies f&f before... COH Avedon slick skinnies in Satellite!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7's in a skinny purple wash (shopbop with a discount)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some MAC/Sephora stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel goodies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nordies stuff (that free YSL quintet was freakin sweeeet)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cusp jewelry!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald J. Pliner glitter sandals (will be great for an upcoming vacation)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J. Crew shorts (got em in a few colors) and Ella Moss tee!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cardi from Anthro (bought both colors) and slouchy tee (bought a few colors)!


----------



## designerdiva40

bluekit said:


> Wow!!!  lots of pretty things!



Thanks honey


----------



## sassygee

designerdiva40 said:


> I have a few purchases to share
> 
> Wanted this watch for ages......Rolex Daytona Bi Metal with white dial
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This bag has been on my wish list for ages.......LV Alma MM in Pomme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little Balenciaga Clutch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Congratulations,  I love your watch and  the saturation of the red on your new LV bag!!!  Enjoy them and wear themin good health.
> 
> 
> 
> fieryfashionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some goodies!
> 
> Got these from the Bloomies f&f before... COH Avedon slick skinnies in Satellite!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7's in a skinny purple wash (shopbop with a discount)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some MAC/Sephora stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel goodies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nordies stuff (that free YSL quintet was freakin sweeeet)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cusp jewelry!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald J. Pliner glitter sandals (will be great for an upcoming vacation)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J. Crew shorts (got em in a few colors) and Ella Moss tee!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cardi from Anthro (bought both colors) and slouchy tee (bought a few colors)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great haul!!!  I love your purple pants...it s a nice color.  Congrats on all of your new, fabulous purchases.
Click to expand...


----------



## Bevyofpurses

hermes dalvy, orange swift calfskin cdc with ghw, twilly and dragon charm

thanks for letting me share


----------



## BAGSRMINE

Bevyofpurses said:
			
		

> hermes dalvy, orange swift calfskin cdc with ghw, twilly and dragon charm
> 
> thanks for letting me share



Drool drool drool! Congrats!!


----------



## bluekit

Bevyofpurses said:


> hermes dalvy, orange swift calfskin cdc with ghw, twilly and dragon charm
> 
> thanks for letting me share


 

You've been a busy bee Bevy!!


----------



## yeido

Dark Violet RH City


----------



## allbrandspls

Bevyofpurses said:


> hermes dalvy, orange swift calfskin cdc with ghw, twilly and dragon charm
> 
> thanks for letting me share


congrats on your gorgeous H.



yeido said:


> Dark Violet RH City


Love this purple, congrats.


----------



## bluekit

I love the color!!!!






yeido said:


> Dark Violet RH City


----------



## chanel_lover123

Lady Dior


----------



## Borse1224

chanel_lover123 said:
			
		

> Lady Dior



Beautiful!!


----------



## SophiaLee

Cartier Love bracelet in rose gold. I love it so


----------



## sassygee

chanel_lover123 said:


> Lady Dior


 
Very nice patnt selections.  Enjoy both of yournew bags.  Loovvvveeee the Dior!!!!!


----------



## CC.XOXO

Celine mini luggage in Fluo pink


----------



## porcelet

Prada Bear and bag....


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Bevyofpurses said:


> hermes dalvy, orange swift calfskin cdc with ghw, twilly and dragon charm
> 
> thanks for letting me share



woooooooooooow!!! *Bevyofpurses*Many congrats!!!!

Love this color and ostrich leather


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

CC.XOXO said:


> Celine mini luggage in Fluo pink



What lucky you!

Where did you find it?


Congrats!


----------



## missygucci

My new Miss Dior black peep-toe pumps!  Love it!










On a side note, I wanted to share how impressed I was with Dior's exceptional customer service.  Me and hubby came in on a relatively busy weekend at the SCP boutique but the SAs greeted us upon arrival and treated us with glass of champagne and chocolate-flavored merengue while browsing around the store.  They were not snobby and genuinely attentive, making sure we have the assistance we needed.  I really was not planning on buying anything, but ended up walking away with my first investment pumps!  Best surprise of all, I just received a "Thank-You" Dior postcard message from the SA that help us out

As long as Dior keeps treating people as valued customers, I see Dior eventually getting more customers and bigger fanbase in the future, something that most Chanel boutiques should learn from and think about IMO, especially with the insane price increases


----------



## yeido

missygucci said:


> My new Miss Dior black peep-toe pumps!  Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note, I wanted to share how impressed I was with Dior's exceptional customer service.  Me and hubby came in on a relatively busy weekend at the SCP boutique but the SAs greeted us upon arrival and treated us with glass of champagne and chocolate-flavored merengue while browsing around the store.  They were not snobby and genuinely attentive, making sure we have the assistance we needed.  I really was not planning on buying anything, but ended up walking away with my first investment pumps!  Best surprise of all, I just received a "Thank-You" Dior postcard message from the SA that help us out
> 
> As long as Dior keeps treating people as valued customers, I see Dior eventually getting more customers and bigger fanbase in the future, something that most Chanel boutiques should learn from and think about IMO, especially with the insane price increases



I had a different experience with Dior and have completely banned them. 
When you're purchasing, most SAs would treat you exceptionally well. I bought a seasonal Dior bag 5 years ago at the Avenue Montaigne store. It was a magical experience. Paris! Dior! Ahhh....

When I returned, the handle was starting to fall apart so I sent it in for repair. My bag was not available in the US, but there were other bags in the collection that shared the same handle straps. The store in Florida assured me that they will replace them with the exact same straps. There was also a very similar bag to mine in the collection available in the US that had different and uglier straps. Dior Repair replaced the bag with the uglier and not the same straps as the original. When I got the bag back I told them that if they couldn't replace them with the same straps they could have at least asked if I still wanted them to change it as the look of the bag has changed. They refused to fix it. I escalated the matter to head office in NYC and was told they would not do anything further and that I should personally go to Paris and deal with it. So called customer service.....


----------



## missygucci

yeido said:


> I had a different experience with Dior and have completely banned them.
> When you're purchasing, most SAs would treat you exceptionally well. I bought a seasonal Dior bag 5 years ago at the Avenue Montaigne store. It was a magical experience. Paris! Dior! Ahhh....
> 
> When I returned, the handle was starting to fall apart so I sent it in for repair. My bag was not available in the US, but there were other bags in the collection that shared the same handle straps. The store in Florida assured me that they will replace them with the exact same straps. There was also a very similar bag to mine in the collection available in the US that had different and uglier straps. Dior Repair replaced the bag with the uglier and not the same straps as the original. When I got the bag back I told them that if they couldn't replace them with the same straps they could have at least asked if I still wanted them to change it as the look of the bag has changed. They refused to fix it. I escalated the matter to head office in NYC and was told they would not do anything further and that I should personally go to Paris and deal with it. So called customer service.....



Aww, sorry to hear that you had to go through all that...I haven't purchased a Dior purse before, but now I'm aware of the risks of what can happen when a product goes wrong, especially if it was purchased internationally...did you eventually get your matter resolved in Paris?


----------



## yeido

missygucci said:
			
		

> Aww, sorry to hear that you had to go through all that...I haven't purchased a Dior purse before, but now I'm aware of the risks of what can happen when a product goes wrong, especially if it was purchased internationally...did you eventually get your matter resolved in Paris?



No - I had such a bad experience with Dior that I've completely banned them.


----------



## poporon

My new jeweled sandals from mystique. I love it. It's so shining and beautiful.


----------



## Bevyofpurses

CRISPEDROSA said:


> woooooooooooow!!! *Bevyofpurses*Many congrats!!!!
> 
> Love this color and ostrich leather



Thank u crissy!

And my fave blue kit!


----------



## ayurazzz

My new Herbag Zip


----------



## Laneige

ayurazzz said:


> My new Herbag Zip


hi  how much is this? thanks


----------



## blackquilt

SophiaLee said:


> Cartier Love bracelet in rose gold. I love it so


 
Beautiful!  You have lovely hands too.  You coudl be a hand model


----------



## ayurazzz

laneige said:
			
		

> hi  how much is this? Thanks



s$3,200


----------



## amag520

porcelet said:


> Prada Bear and bag....



Oooh this is gorgeous!  Lovely purchase! I don't usually stray from Chanel, but if I did it would be Prada or Miu Miu!

And my recent purchase: Just pre-ordered a pair of Louboutin 100mm Nude Patent Simples! Said they should be here by August haha!!


----------



## Orchidlady

New Tory Burch sandals. I'm ready for summer


----------



## soxx

Got this baby blue Kate spade from d sale @ SGD466.20


----------



## marryme

CC.XOXO said:


> Celine mini luggage in Fluo pink


OMG! I love it!
Contraduation on your purchase.
May I ask where you got it from please?


----------



## amag520

Bevyofpurses said:


> hermes dalvy, orange swift calfskin cdc with ghw, twilly and dragon charm
> 
> thanks for letting me share



The Dalvy is absolutely gorgeous!! Congrats on such a lovely purchase.


----------



## gators

Orchidlady said:


> New Tory Burch sandals. I'm ready for summer



Love your tb sandals!  They are so cute!  I have a couple pairs of Tory burch sandals myself and love them!


----------



## SophiaLee

blackquilt said:


> Beautiful!  You have lovely hands too.  You coudl be a hand model



That is so sweet of you to say! Thank you


----------



## G&Smommy

Here is my first round of sale shoe purchases. I still have one more Lanvin wedge and a Lanvin wallet on the way. Below are:

Valentino black patent bow wedges
Valentino lace bow espadrille wedges
Lanvin open toe metallic flat
Lanvin black patent wedges
Lanvin taupe wedges
Lanvin blue snake espadrille wedges
Lanvin gold espadrille wedges

The great thing is that I can wear most of these into Fall!


----------



## Tinagirl11

soxx said:


> Got this baby blue Kate spade from d sale @ SGD466.20


 

I love the color!


----------



## amag520

G&Smommy said:
			
		

> Here is my first round of sale shoe purchases. I still have one more Lanvin wedge and a Lanvin wallet on the way. Below are:
> 
> Valentino black patent bow wedges
> Valentino lace bow espadrille wedges
> Lanvin open toe metallic flat
> Lanvin black patent wedges
> Lanvin taupe wedges
> Lanvin blue snake espadrille wedges
> Lanvin gold espadrille wedges
> 
> The great thing is that I can wear most of these into Fall!



Wow sounds like you found a Lanvin gold mine!


----------



## G&Smommy

amag520 said:


> Wow sounds like you found a Lanvin gold mine!


 
I know!  Lanvin and Valentino are my favorite shoe brands after Chanel.  I can usually find some good deals from both brands on sale.  This time, there were a lot of great Lanvin options to carry me into fall.


----------



## sassygee

G&Smommy said:


> Here is my first round of sale shoe purchases. I still have one more Lanvin wedge and a Lanvin wallet on the way. Below are:
> 
> Valentino black patent bow wedges
> Valentino lace bow espadrille wedges
> Lanvin open toe metallic flat
> Lanvin black patent wedges
> Lanvin taupe wedges
> Lanvin blue snake espadrille wedges
> Lanvin gold espadrille wedges
> 
> The great thing is that I can wear most of these into Fall!


 
OOOOOPPPPPPPPSSS!!!!!!!! she is at it again.  Congratulations on all of your sale shoes.  I am on holiday.  I went to two Chanel boutques in FL. Palm Beach on one day and Bal Harbour Shops on another day before going into the BVI in the caribbean.  The SA said that the sale of presale starts on June 8.  I thought I got a card in the mail that said June 15, perhaps presale.  I don't remember since I was looking to buy anymore shoes.  I am trying to use some restaint this go round.  I really like the 2nd markdown.  I will enjoyseeing all of the TPFers sale items.  Again congrats.


----------



## G&Smommy

sassygee said:


> OOOOOPPPPPPPPSSS!!!!!!!! she is at it again. Congratulations on all of your sale shoes. I am on holiday. I went to two Chanel boutques in FL. Palm Beach on one day and Bal Harbour Shops on another day before going into the BVI in the caribbean. The SA said that the sale of presale starts on June 8. I thought I got a card in the mail that said June 15, perhaps presale. I don't remember since I was looking to buy anymore shoes. I am trying to use some restaint this go round. I really like the 2nd markdown. I will enjoyseeing all of the TPFers sale items. Again congrats.


 
Thanks, sassygee!  I think I will be buying fewer Chanel shoes this season because there aren't as many styles I am interested in.  I don't have many wedges in my collection, mostly flats, so they are a nice and useful addition.  I am hoping to find a few key RTW pieces on sale and there are a couple of flats I hope to find.  Sale season always makes for some entertaining eye candy!


----------



## macaroonchica93

soxx said:


> Got this baby blue Kate spade from d sale @ SGD466.20



Very Cute, The leather looks very buttery soft. Congrats.


----------



## macaroonchica93

G&Smommy said:


> Here is my first round of sale shoe purchases. I still have one more Lanvin wedge and a Lanvin wallet on the way. Below are:
> 
> Valentino black patent bow wedges
> Valentino lace bow espadrille wedges
> Lanvin open toe metallic flat
> Lanvin black patent wedges
> Lanvin taupe wedges
> Lanvin blue snake espadrille wedges
> Lanvin gold espadrille wedges
> 
> The great thing is that I can wear most of these into Fall!


Congrats on all your shoe purchases, Lanvin Heels are always very stylish and I hear they are very comfortable.


----------



## G&Smommy

macaroonchica93 said:


> Congrats on all your shoe purchases, Lanvin Heels are always very stylish and I hear they are very comfortable.


 
Thanks!  Lanvin are very comfortable.  A really close second to my Chanel flats.


----------



## PinayRN

G&Smommy said:
			
		

> Thanks!  Lanvin are very comfortable.  A really close second to my Chanel flats.



where are the sales from?


----------



## G&Smommy

PinayRN said:


> where are the sales from?



NM and Nordstrom.  The last two are Nordstrom.  I bought them all on presale and picked up over the weekend.


----------



## peachbaby

G&Smommy said:


> Here is my first round of sale shoe purchases. I still have one more Lanvin wedge and a Lanvin wallet on the way. Below are:
> 
> Valentino black patent bow wedges
> Valentino lace bow espadrille wedges
> Lanvin open toe metallic flat
> Lanvin black patent wedges
> Lanvin taupe wedges
> Lanvin blue snake espadrille wedges
> Lanvin gold espadrille wedges
> 
> The great thing is that I can wear most of these into Fall!



Nice haul! I love the Lanvins. Are the Lanvin wedges comfy? And are the sizing similar to the flats? I own a pair of the flats and was tempted by the wedges when I saw them online, but I wasn't sure about the heel height and whether they'll be comfy or not.


----------



## G&Smommy

peachbaby said:


> Nice haul! I love the Lanvins. Are the Lanvin wedges comfy? And are the sizing similar to the flats? I own a pair of the flats and was tempted by the wedges when I saw them online, but I wasn't sure about the heel height and whether they'll be comfy or not.



I bought the same size in the wedges as I buy in Lanvin flats.  They are really comfy!  Heel height is a little over 3 inches but they don't feel that high to me, maybe because the wedge offers good support.  I am used to wearing flats so I was surprised.   I haven't worn them out yet so I am not sure yet how a full day will be but they felt really comfortable walking in the store and through my house.


----------



## peachbaby

G&Smommy said:


> I bought the same size in the wedges as I buy in Lanvin flats.  They are really comfy!  Heel height is a little over 3 inches but they don't feel that high to me, maybe because the wedge offers good support.  I am used to wearing flats so I was surprised.   I haven't worn them out yet so I am not sure yet how a full day will be but they felt really comfortable walking in the store and through my house.



Thanks for the reply. The blue snake wedge caught my eye; I'm gonna see if I can still find a pair in my size.

BTW, I just noticed your avatar. Your twins are adorable. I'm a mommy of twins as well. Twins rock


----------



## G&Smommy

peachbaby said:


> Thanks for the reply. The blue snake wedge caught my eye; I'm gonna see if I can still find a pair in my size.
> 
> BTW, I just noticed your avatar. Your twins are adorable. I'm a mommy of twins as well. Twins rock



Thanks!  Twins are fun!  I love how they interact with one another.  The snake are one of my favorites!  I was hoping they would go on sale!


----------



## fieryfashionist

My belated 30th bday present from my amazing parents!   My dream Rolex (ladies 26mm datejust in stainless steel/rose gold with a rose face, fluted bezel and diamond markers)! 











White gold/diamond ring my dad surprised me with






Together






Silk printed caftan/dress from a boutique






Parker blouse 






Yumi Kim dress






Yumi Kim strapless dress






Yumi Kim blouse






CoH Thompson st. skinnies in navy





LV navy inclusion bangle


----------



## fieryfashionist

sassygee said:
			
		

> Great haul!!!  I love your purple pants...it s a nice color.  Congrats on all of your new, fabulous purchases.



Thank you!! 




			
				Bevyofpurses said:
			
		

> hermes dalvy, orange swift calfskin cdc with ghw, twilly and dragon charm
> 
> thanks for letting me share



What lovely purchases!! 




			
				yeido said:
			
		

> Dark Violet RH City



Gorgeous!! 




			
				chanel_lover123 said:
			
		

> Lady Dior



So classy!! 





			
				SophiaLee said:
			
		

> Cartier Love bracelet in rose gold. I love it so



I love love rose gold... so pretty! 




			
				CC.XOXO said:
			
		

> Celine mini luggage in Fluo pink



Gorgeous!! 




			
				porcelet said:
			
		

> Prada Bear and bag....



What a cute pairing!! 




			
				missygucci said:
			
		

> My new Miss Dior black peep-toe pumps!  Love it!
> 
> On a side note, I wanted to share how impressed I was with Dior's exceptional customer service.  Me and hubby came in on a relatively busy weekend at the SCP boutique but the SAs greeted us upon arrival and treated us with glass of champagne and chocolate-flavored merengue while browsing around the store.  They were not snobby and genuinely attentive, making sure we have the assistance we needed.  I really was not planning on buying anything, but ended up walking away with my first investment pumps!  Best surprise of all, I just received a "Thank-You" Dior postcard message from the SA that help us out
> 
> As long as Dior keeps treating people as valued customers, I see Dior eventually getting more customers and bigger fanbase in the future, something that most Chanel boutiques should learn from and think about IMO, especially with the insane price increases



My Dior peep toes are SO comfy... exceptional craftsmanship!  I found another pair on sale recently which I'm excited to receive!  Congrats and enjoy them! 




			
				poporon said:
			
		

> My new jeweled sandals from mystique. I love it. It's so shining and beautiful.



LOVE Mystique.. they are fabulous! 




			
				ayurazzz said:
			
		

> My new Herbag Zip



Beautiful! 




			
				Orchidlady said:
			
		

> New Tory Burch sandals. I'm ready for summer



You sure are... super cute! 




			
				soxx said:
			
		

> Got this baby blue Kate spade from d sale @ SGD466.20



Such a pretty color... I love Kate Spade! 




			
				G&Smommy said:
			
		

> Here is my first round of sale shoe purchases. I still have one more Lanvin wedge and a Lanvin wallet on the way. Below are:
> 
> Valentino black patent bow wedges
> Valentino lace bow espadrille wedges
> Lanvin open toe metallic flat
> Lanvin black patent wedges
> Lanvin taupe wedges
> Lanvin blue snake espadrille wedges
> Lanvin gold espadrille wedges
> 
> The great thing is that I can wear most of these into Fall!



Fabulous sale finds!!   I adore Valentino... comfy AND beautiful!   Lanvin is another fave of mine!!   Congrats!! :smile1;


----------



## G&Smommy

Congrats!  Lovely birthday gifts!



fieryfashionist said:


> My belated 30th bday present from my amazing parents! :cloud9:  My dream Rolex (ladies 26mm datejust in stainless steel/rose gold with a rose face, fluted bezel and diamond markers)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White gold/diamond ring my dad surprised me with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silk printed caftan/dress from a boutique
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Parker blouse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yumi Kim dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yumi Kim strapless dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yumi Kim blouse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CoH Thompson st. skinnies in navy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LV navy inclusion bangle


----------



## fieryfashionist

G&Smommy said:
			
		

> Congrats!  Lovely birthday gifts!



Thank you!


----------



## Flyboy2

Mine


----------



## ChaneLisette

fieryfashionist said:


> My belated 30th bday present from my amazing parents!   My dream Rolex (ladies 26mm datejust in stainless steel/rose gold with a rose face, fluted bezel and diamond markers)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White gold/diamond ring my dad surprised me with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silk printed caftan/dress from a boutique
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Parker blouse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yumi Kim dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yumi Kim strapless dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yumi Kim blouse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CoH Thompson st. skinnies in navy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LV navy inclusion bangle


Wow! Happy belated birthday! Congratulations!


----------



## fieryfashionist

ChaneLisette said:
			
		

> Wow! Happy belated birthday! Congratulations!



Thanks so much!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Flyboy2 said:
			
		

> Mine



How adorable!!


----------



## mytwocents

fieryfashionist said:


> My belated 30th bday present from my amazing parents!  My dream Rolex (ladies 26mm datejust in stainless steel/rose gold with a rose face, fluted bezel and diamond markers)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> White gold/diamond ring my dad surprised me with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silk printed caftan/dress from a boutique
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Parker blouse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yumi Kim dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yumi Kim strapless dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yumi Kim blouse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CoH Thompson st. skinnies in navy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LV navy inclusion bangle


 

wow amazing watch.


----------



## floriade

Got this two Celine luggage from my recent trip to Paris


----------



## Onthego

floriade said:
			
		

> Got this two Celine luggage from my recent trip to Paris



So beautiful, and a pair of fabulous bags. Still haven't passed to the Celine side, but your bags are pushing me over the edge. Please tell size color and prize so I can start plotting how to start  the process of getting one of my own.


----------



## Onthego

floriade said:
			
		

> Got this two Celine luggage from my recent trip to Paris



I'll get the info from the Celine forum. Fabulous acquisitions!


----------



## yeido

So happy I found these on sale! Been eyeing them for quite some time 

Valentino Bow Peep Toe $486 at SAKS SF


----------



## amag520

yeido said:
			
		

> So happy I found these on sale! Been eyeing them for quite some time
> 
> Valentino Bow Peep Toe $486 at SAKS SF



Ooh these are so pretty! Congrats! Love the bows!


----------



## peironglow

My acquisitions since May..

Start with Celine..




Black/Yellow Python Leather
Red Mini Luggage in Palmellato Leather 



Fluo Pink Mini Luggage in pebbled leather 

Followed by all time fav.. YSL..



Ingénue Swarovski crystal-embellished satin 



Tribtoo metallic leather pumps


----------



## allbrandspls

congrats on your haul!!!^ all beautiful.


----------



## PinkDioR

My Dior in pink! 

Evening clutch pouch with detachable champagne gold chain & charm. Can be worn across body, on double and single chain on the side and as a clutch..









Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## G&Smommy

Here is my big non-Chanel indulgence- VCA pave Magic ring to match my pendant.


----------



## Pursebop

G&Smommy said:
			
		

> Here is my big non-Chanel indulgence- VCA pave Magic ring to match my pendant.



This is a super big indulgence,but a very stunning one! I just love VCA jewelry ....especially the necklaces. This ring is divine And so wearable!!!! Great collection  
Wow! Love it!!!!!


----------



## G&Smommy

******** said:


> This is a super big indulgence,but a very stunning one! I just love VCA jewelry ....especially the necklaces. This ring is divine And so wearable!!!! Great collection
> Wow! Love it!!!!!



Thanks!  I love VCA!  It is a worse addiction than Chanel, esp the pave pieces!


----------



## df2012

My prada madras in grey/green.

Something a bit different  haven't seen anyone else with it yet but I've only had positive feedback!


----------



## Pursebop

G&Smommy said:
			
		

> Thanks!  I love VCA!  It is a worse addiction than Chanel, esp the pave pieces!



Yes VCA is a seriously gorgeous EXPENSIVE addiction, and the pave collection takes the cake! I saw a necklace at their showroom at the city center in Vegas that I have my eyes on..... Stunning jewelry, again classic pieces we will pass on to the next generation, lovely selection G&Smommy! Treasures your twins will treasure someday! Enjoy my friend 
Congrats again!


----------



## soxx

PinkDioR said:
			
		

> My Dior in pink!
> 
> Evening clutch pouch with detachable champagne gold chain & charm. Can be worn across body, on double and single chain on the side and as a clutch..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Cool! This is cuter than chanel's woc coz the dior chain is detachable. Mind sharing how much does it cost?


----------



## peironglow

G&Smommy said:
			
		

> Here is my big non-Chanel indulgence- VCA pave Magic ring to match my pendant.



These are beautiful and stunning! What a great collection that you have.. I love VCA and I totally agree the pave ones are just so hard to resist!!


----------



## G&Smommy

******** said:


> Yes VCA is a seriously gorgeous EXPENSIVE addiction, and the pave collection takes the cake! I saw a necklace at their showroom at the city center in Vegas that I have my eyes on..... Stunning jewelry, again classic pieces we will pass on to the next generation, lovely selection G&Smommy! Treasures your twins will treasure someday! Enjoy my friend
> Congrats again!


 
Thanks again!  The VCA boutique in Crystals in Vegas is amazing!  They have a great selection of pieces.  I had fun playing there last time I was n Vegas!


----------



## G&Smommy

peironglow said:


> These are beautiful and stunning! What a great collection that you have.. I love VCA and I totally agree the pave ones are just so hard to resist!!


 
Thanks!  VCA makes some of the best pave pieces I have ever seen!


----------



## MyDogTink

Beautiful pieces. You have such exquisite taste. Enjoy.


----------



## PinkDioR

soxx said:
			
		

> Cool! This is cuter than chanel's woc coz the dior chain is detachable. Mind sharing how much does it cost?



It's SGD$1900. Holds alot more than a woc I suppose. I don't own a woc cos I can hardly fit anything there. But this can fit my long Chanel wallet with my 2phones, tissues n car key!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## G&Smommy

MyDogTink said:


> Beautiful pieces. You have such exquisite taste. Enjoy.


 
Thanks!  I feel like you can't go wrong with VCA!  It is timeless and classic like Chanel.


----------



## ShadowComet

My fiance and I just bought a house


----------



## amag520

ShadowComet said:
			
		

> My fiance and I just bought a house



Congrats!!! How exciting!


----------



## peironglow

My 4th shoes within 2 weeks.. 
YSL 
Starry 05 Small Sand
Blob Shiny
Arancio

View attachment 1764755


View attachment 1764756


View attachment 1764757


----------



## Pursepushin

Very cute! Congrats.




peironglow said:


> My 4th shoes within 2 weeks..
> YSL
> Starry 05 Small Sand
> Blob Shiny
> Arancio
> 
> View attachment 1764755
> 
> 
> View attachment 1764756
> 
> 
> View attachment 1764757


----------



## summertoh

peironglow said:
			
		

> My 4th shoes within 2 weeks..
> YSL
> Starry 05 Small Sand
> Blob Shiny
> Arancio



I almost wanted these too! Trying hard to stick to Chanel!  nice sandals!

 www.iamxiaoxin.blogspot.sg / www.mychanelfetish.blogspot.sg


----------



## Frivole88

my new Hermes orange clic-clac (the clear protective cover still attached. lol!)


----------



## princessinpink

Originally went to buy something from Chanel but  ended up with these


----------



## amag520

princessinpink said:
			
		

> Originally went to buy something from Chanel but  ended up with these



Love those colors!!!!!


----------



## princessinpink

amag520 said:
			
		

> Love those colors!!!!!



Thank u yes Chanel seemed so uninviting colour wise!


----------



## amag520

Just got my very first piece of Hermes from a very lovely TPFer I discovered!! Photo is from the listing but I'm soooo excited!!


----------



## princessinpink

amag520 said:
			
		

> Just got my very first piece of Hermes from a very lovely TPFer I discovered!! Photo is from the listing but I'm soooo excited!!



Ooh congrats so nice!


----------



## LVChanelLISA

princessinpink said:


> View attachment 1769063
> 
> 
> Originally went to buy something from Chanel but  ended up with these



LVOE the LV bellflower in bleu lagoon! I have one too & it's a great bag in a gorgeous color! Enjoy!!


----------



## peironglow

Pursepushin said:


> Very cute! Congrats.



Thanks, pursepushin  i have soft spot for 'stars' ...



summertoh said:


> I almost wanted these too! Trying hard to stick to Chanel!  nice sandals!
> 
> www.iamxiaoxin.blogspot.sg / www.mychanelfetish.blogspot.sg



summertoh, you should try ... i have took a break from chanel shoes ... ysl is my only love now ... this jelly sandals are very comfortable... i also love their classic designs in mid heels ... i can wear whole day in them without suffering from 'bruises' ...


----------



## zephyrzeq

my new ferra barbados ~ 




that CC temptation


----------



## nurzy hamzy

zephyrzeq said:
			
		

> my new ferra barbados ~
> 
> that CC temptation



i almost bot tis but apparently i hv a pair of the same design. nice! the bow is big n loud! did u see the one with the metal plate? tats nice too. Btw congrats!


----------



## nurzy hamzy

so far oni got tis 2 Gucci jelly flats n wedges ...


----------



## nurzy hamzy

And a Balenciaga First Nuage...


----------



## ash&diamond

After collecting my chanel accessories i head to SF to get these pretty flats


----------



## ash&diamond

zephyrzeq said:


> my new ferra barbados ~
> 
> View attachment 1769403
> 
> 
> that CC temptation



we got the same pair just different in colour
i still thinking should i get this as well..hahaha


----------



## Pursepushin

Love this color in a B bag. Also like the shoes. Keep it up; I need a thrill!!




nurzy hamzy said:


> And a Balenciaga First Nuage...
> 
> View attachment 1769442


----------



## nurzy hamzy

ash&diamond said:
			
		

> After collecting my chanel accessories i head to SF to get these pretty flats



i gt the black one  its very comfy!


----------



## nurzy hamzy

Pursepushin said:
			
		

> Love this color in a B bag. Also like the shoes. Keep it up; I need a thrill!!



tq!


----------



## babyminniee

nurzy hamzy said:


> so far oni got tis 2 Gucci jelly flats n wedges ...
> 
> View attachment 1769440



Did u get the purple one from Singapore boutique?


----------



## Janicee

nurzy hamzy said:


> so far oni got tis 2 Gucci jelly flats n wedges ...
> 
> View attachment 1769440



Nice ! Love purple. How much ?


----------



## zephyrzeq

gucci marola in grape 




that CC temptation


----------



## Janicee

zephyrzeq said:


> gucci marola in grape
> 
> View attachment 1770826
> 
> 
> that CC temptation



Sweet color. How much do u bought it ?


----------



## zephyrzeq

Janicee said:
			
		

> Sweet color. How much do u bought it ?



thks Janicee! i got it for SGD220 

that CC temptation


----------



## Jessyen

Chanel jellies doesn't look good on my feet  so got these SF jellies instead


----------



## zephyrzeq

Jessyen said:
			
		

> Chanel jellies doesn't look good on my feet  so got these SF jellies instead



sf bermuda jellies! where did u gt it n wat other colours r there?

that CC temptation


----------



## Jessyen

zephyrzeq said:
			
		

> sf bermuda jellies! where did u gt it n wat other colours r there?
> 
> that CC temptation



I got it at NAC and there are black, grey, green if I am not wrong.


----------



## Janicee

Jessyen said:


> Chanel jellies doesn't look good on my feet  so got these SF jellies instead



Beautiful ! How much you bought it ? I go ion orchard but onli a few jellies sandal , never seen this on the shelf


----------



## zephyrzeq

Janicee said:
			
		

> Beautiful ! How much you bought it ? I go ion orchard but onli a few jellies sandal , never seen this on the shelf



past season had bright colors! orange, hot pink n another color (which i cnt recall) n its $270!! same as my barbados jellies!

that CC temptation


----------



## Jessyen

Janicee said:
			
		

> Beautiful ! How much you bought it ? I go ion orchard but onli a few jellies sandal , never seen this on the shelf



Yes it's $270. Maybe u can check it out at NAC


----------



## Flyboy2

Here is my new purchase of shoe's from Saks yes next to bags I am a shoe collector


----------



## 3Jems

Jessyen said:
			
		

> Chanel jellies doesn't look good on my feet  so got these SF jellies instead



Wow! I'm loving these jellies.  You hv the product code? Hoping to pop by SF this weekend but hope to reserve it first if possible.  Thanks.

Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## Jessyen

3Jems said:
			
		

> Wow! I'm loving these jellies.  You hv the product code? Hoping to pop by SF this weekend but hope to reserve it first if possible.  Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



The jellies are called Bermuda, my code is 0520448. But got to depend on the color that u like cos my code is for grey color. Hope u get it too and waiting for your reveal


----------



## button_Princess

Flyboy2 said:


> Here is my new purchase of shoe's from Saks yes next to bags I am a shoe collector



Those are To Die For. Love! x


----------



## redjazzy

Got these yesterday

Sort of an impulse buy

Was choosing between this and the jelly shoes (I dunno the name of it) but mil asked me to buy this
What do u think ?

Looks "Aunty"?

Should I keep or exchange for something else?


----------



## Pursepushin

Well let's see: they're cute but probably just not "you" kwim? I'd exchange for something that is more you; you'll be happier and for the $$$ you need to love them!




redjazzy said:


> Got these yesterday
> 
> Sort of an impulse buy
> 
> Was choosing between this and the jelly shoes (I dunno the name of it) but mil asked me to buy this
> What do u think ?
> 
> Looks "Aunty"?
> 
> Should I keep or exchange for something else?


----------



## 3Jems

Jessyen said:


> The jellies are called Bermuda, my code is 0520448. But got to depend on the color that u like cos my code is for grey color. Hope u get it too and waiting for your reveal


 
Thanks for the code.  Have called SF to put on reserve a charcoal pair.


----------



## zephyrzeq

3Jems said:
			
		

> Thanks for the code.  Have called SF to put on reserve a charcoal pair.



may i ask, how many days of reservation?

that CC temptation


----------



## chongyuo

redjazzy said:
			
		

> Got these yesterday
> 
> Sort of an impulse buy
> 
> Was choosing between this and the jelly shoes (I dunno the name of it) but mil asked me to buy this
> What do u think ?
> 
> Looks "Aunty"?
> 
> Should I keep or exchange for something else?



For me , I'll exchange with something else to o


----------



## 3Jems

zephyrzeq said:
			
		

> may i ask, how many days of reservation?
> 
> that CC temptation



I think he mentioned 3-days. =)

Sent from my iPad using PurseForum


----------



## zephyrzeq

3Jems said:
			
		

> I think he mentioned 3-days. =)
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PurseForum



thks dear!


----------



## 3Jems

Got 2-pairs of shoes from SF as surprised gift. Happy..!! Happy..!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

I have more to post, but here is what I have pics of!

Yumi Kim dress and top (sale)















Prada bow wedges (Nordies sale)





Got these Valentino beige platform bow peeptoes a while back... wore em to the ballet last wknd





Just threw this on (not how I'd wear it), but LOVE the dress... Elizabeth&James... need to get it altered (I intended to wear it to the ballet, but couldn't cuz there was no time to alter it)










Parker sequined mini... felt ****ty yesterday sooo... wore sequins, haha.  Had to do flats, cuz I walked a lot (and dressed it down), but next time I wear it, it's heels all the way!










Anthro button down (strawberries)!! 





Have these Thora flip flops in lots of colors... so comfy!





Found this clic clac (light pink) in brand new like condition at my fave consignment shop!





CL nude patent 140 Altadamas (amazing consignment find in virtually brand new condition)!!





Valentino Mena wedges in light brown (NM sale)


----------



## fieryfashionist

yeido said:
			
		

> So happy I found these on sale! Been eyeing them for quite some time
> 
> Valentino Bow Peep Toe $486 at SAKS SF



Loooove so much!! 




			
				peironglow said:
			
		

> My acquisitions since May..
> 
> Start with Celine..
> 
> Black/Yellow Python Leather
> Red Mini Luggage in Palmellato Leather
> 
> Fluo Pink Mini Luggage in pebbled leather
> 
> Followed by all time fav.. YSL..
> 
> Ingénue Swarovski crystal-embellished satin
> 
> Tribtoo metallic leather pumps



What fabulous additions!!! 




			
				PinkDioR said:
			
		

> My Dior in pink!
> 
> Evening clutch pouch with detachable champagne gold chain & charm. Can be worn across body, on double and single chain on the side and as a clutch..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



This is adorable!! 




			
				G&Smommy said:
			
		

> Here is my big non-Chanel indulgence- VCA pave Magic ring to match my pendant.



Absolutely gorgeous!   SO sparkly! 




			
				df2012 said:
			
		

> My prada madras in grey/green.
> 
> Something a bit different  haven't seen anyone else with it yet but I've only had positive feedback!



Great find... very unique! 




			
				peironglow said:
			
		

> My 4th shoes within 2 weeks..
> YSL
> Starry 05 Small Sand
> Blob Shiny
> Arancio



So nice!! 




			
				kristinlorraine said:
			
		

> my new Hermes orange clic-clac (the clear protective cover still attached. lol!)



H orange is 




			
				princessinpink said:
			
		

> Originally went to buy something from Chanel but  ended up with these



Very nice! 




			
				amag520 said:
			
		

> Just got my very first piece of Hermes from a very lovely TPFer I discovered!! Photo is from the listing but I'm soooo excited!!



Wow, what a find... congrats!! 




			
				zephyrzeq said:
			
		

> my new ferra barbados ~
> 
> that CC temptation



They're cute! 




			
				nurzy hamzy said:
			
		

> so far oni got tis 2 Gucci jelly flats n wedges ...



Nice!! 




			
				nurzy hamzy said:
			
		

> And a Balenciaga First Nuage...



I love Nuage... such a pretty color!! 




			
				ash&diamond said:
			
		

> After collecting my chanel accessories i head to SF to get these pretty flats



They're very pretty! 




			
				zephyrzeq said:
			
		

> gucci marola in grape
> 
> that CC temptation



Haha, the temptation is so bad ... love the color! 




			
				Jessyen said:
			
		

> Chanel jellies doesn't look good on my feet  so got these SF jellies instead



They are cute! 




			
				Flyboy2 said:
			
		

> Here is my new purchase of shoe's from Saks yes next to bags I am a shoe collector



Stunning!




			
				redjazzy said:
			
		

> Got these yesterday
> 
> Sort of an impulse buy
> 
> Was choosing between this and the jelly shoes (I dunno the name of it) but mil asked me to buy this
> What do u think ?
> 
> Looks "Aunty"?
> 
> Should I keep or exchange for something else?



I always subscribe to the "if you don't love it, don't keep it" philosophy... so based on your uncertainty, I'd keep looking! 




			
				3Jems said:
			
		

> Got 2-pairs of shoes from SF as surprised gift. Happy..!! Happy..!!



Surprise gifts are the best, wow... they're so nice!!  Congrats!


----------



## Jujubay

fieryfashionist said:


> I have more to post, but here is what I have pics of!
> 
> Yumi Kim dress and top (sale)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prada bow wedges (Nordies sale)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got these Valentino beige platform bow peeptoes a while back... wore em to the ballet last wknd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just threw this on (not how I'd wear it), but LOVE the dress... Elizabeth&James... need to get it altered (I intended to wear it to the ballet, but couldn't cuz there was no time to alter it)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Parker sequined mini... felt ****ty yesterday sooo... wore sequins, haha.  Had to do flats, cuz I walked a lot (and dressed it down), but next time I wear it, it's heels all the way!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anthro button down (strawberries)!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have these Thora flip flops in lots of colors... so comfy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found this clic clac (light pink) in brand new like condition at my fave consignment shop!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CL nude patent 140 Altadamas (amazing consignment find in virtually brand new condition)!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valentino Mena wedges in light brown (NM sale)



OMG! Your Parker Mini skirt is tdf!


----------



## ispeakprada

ash&#8900 said:


> After collecting my chanel accessories i head to SF to get these pretty flats



Hi ash, may I ask you which store you got this at in sf? And how much? 
Thanks in advance


----------



## luvlatte

My first pair and bought it at a sales price from farfetch.com. Usual price Euro713.

Bought to match with the dress from dolce and gabbana (shown in pic)  Going to wear the in my cousin's wedding day.


----------



## poporon

My first vca purchase. The white mother of pearl butterfly pendant with yellow gold from Lucky Alhambra collection.


----------



## Pursebop

poporon said:
			
		

> My first vca purchase. The white mother of pearl butterfly pendant with yellow gold from Lucky Alhambra collection.



Stunning pendant....I love butterflies


----------



## poporon

******** said:
			
		

> Stunning pendant....I love butterflies



Thank you so much.


----------



## chanda

Got this Marc Jacobs crossbody on sale.. I've used it once so far, great for a night out or even to the shops.. Just fits my iphone, lipgloss, cards and small items.

Gucci sneakers for my 2 year old daughter.. I love them =)


----------



## chanda




----------



## G&Smommy

poporon said:


> My first vca purchase. The white mother of pearl butterfly pendant with yellow gold from Lucky Alhambra collection.



Congrats!, VCA is even more addictive than Chanel!


----------



## G&Smommy

fieryfashionist said:


> I have more to post, but here is what I have pics of!
> 
> Yumi Kim dress and top (sale)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prada bow wedges (Nordies sale)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got these Valentino beige platform bow peeptoes a while back... wore em to the ballet last wknd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just threw this on (not how I'd wear it), but LOVE the dress... Elizabeth&James... need to get it altered (I intended to wear it to the ballet, but couldn't cuz there was no time to alter it)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Parker sequined mini... felt ****ty yesterday sooo... wore sequins, haha.  Had to do flats, cuz I walked a lot (and dressed it down), but next time I wear it, it's heels all the way!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anthro button down (strawberries)!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have these Thora flip flops in lots of colors... so comfy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found this clic clac (light pink) in brand new like condition at my fave consignment shop!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CL nude patent 140 Altadamas (amazing consignment find in virtually brand new condition)!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valentino Mena wedges in light brown (NM sale)




Beautiful purchases!  Love the Valentino wedges and the click clac is a great consignment find!


----------



## G&Smommy

luvlatte said:


> My first pair and bought it at a sales price from farfetch.com. Usual price Euro713.
> 
> Bought to match with the dress from dolce and gabbana (shown in pic)  Going to wear the in my cousin's wedding day.



Gorgeous shoes!


----------



## G&Smommy

chanda said:


> View attachment 1782513
> 
> 
> View attachment 1782514



Those Gucci shoes are adorable!


----------



## chanda

G&Smommy said:


> Those Gucci shoes are adorable!



Thanks! I love them too =) They are my first ever purchase from Gucci and I was impressed. I usually buy Burberry but Gucci is now on the radar for my daughter..

My daughter's new outfit.. Her coat is beautifully made and her jeans are from the boys section lol


----------



## Verycherryberry

Flyboy2 said:


> Here is my new purchase of shoe's from Saks yes next to bags I am a shoe collector



These are gorgeous!  What are these shoes called?  
BtW, I love your dogs


----------



## fieryfashionist

Jujubay said:


> OMG! Your Parker Mini skirt is tdf!



Thank you!! 



luvlatte said:


> My first pair and bought it at a sales price from farfetch.com. Usual price Euro713.
> 
> Bought to match with the dress from dolce and gabbana (shown in pic)  Going to wear the in my cousin's wedding day.



Gorgeous shoes and what a knockout combo with the dress!! 



poporon said:


> My first vca purchase. The white mother of pearl butterfly pendant with yellow gold from Lucky Alhambra collection.





chanda said:


> View attachment 1782513
> 
> 
> View attachment 1782514



Beautiful VCA pendant! 



G&Smommy said:


> Beautiful purchases!  Love the Valentino wedges and the click clac is a great consignment find!



Thanks so much!!   I was lucky to find the clic clac... what a dangerous consignment shop, phew! 



chanda said:


> Thanks! I love them too =) They are my first ever purchase from Gucci and I was impressed. I usually buy Burberry but Gucci is now on the radar for my daughter..
> 
> My daughter's new outfit.. Her coat is beautifully made and her jeans are from the boys section lol



Omg, your daughter is too cute for words!!   That coat is TDF!   Too bad lil kids outgrow their beautiful clothes so quickly!


----------



## princessinpink

chanda said:
			
		

> Got this Marc Jacobs crossbody on sale.. I've used it once so far, great for a night out or even to the shops.. Just fits my iphone, lipgloss, cards and small items.
> 
> Gucci sneakers for my 2 year old daughter.. I love them =)



Those sneakers are toooo cute and ur daughter tooooo! Great stuff everyone!


----------



## allbrandspls

Minal congrats on your haul. I absolutely love the elizabeth and James dress . It looks amazing on you.


----------



## Janicee

chanda said:
			
		

> Thanks! I love them too =) They are my first ever purchase from Gucci and I was impressed. I usually buy Burberry but Gucci is now on the radar for my daughter..
> 
> My daughter's new outfit.. Her coat is beautifully made and her jeans are from the boys section lol



Your daughter so cute !!! Love the outfit  Nice


----------



## fieryfashionist

allbrandspls said:
			
		

> Minal congrats on your haul. I absolutely love the elizabeth and James dress . It looks amazing on you.



Hey W!!   Thanks so much!   You can't help but feel pretty in it... and I needed that ... too bad it requires alterations (and a worthy occasion) before I can actually wear it out!!


----------



## allbrandspls

fieryfashionist said:
			
		

> Hey W!!   Thanks so much!   You can't help but feel pretty in it... and I needed that ... too bad it requires alterations (and a worthy occasion) before I can actually wear it out!!



you don't have to wait for an occasion. organise a lovely dinner with your friends out. I love getting dressed up.


----------



## amag520

Well, Hermes has got me and it has got me good. 
Within a week of getting a Kelly Double Tour in White Epsom, I find a Rivale (what I've been searching for) in Crocus Epsom(purple-ish?!) in my size!



Was thinking I wanted a black Rivale but now that I have this one I don't think I'm as eager to find it. I think I should sit tight and enjoy these for a while.
Thanks for letting me share with you!  

Lovely purchases lately all!!


----------



## princessinpink

amag520 said:
			
		

> Well, Hermes has got me and it has got me good.
> Within a week of getting a Kelly Double Tour in White Epsom, I find a Rivale (what I've been searching for) in Crocus Epsom(purple-ish?!) in my size!
> 
> Was thinking I wanted a black Rivale but now that I have this one I don't think I'm as eager to find it. I think I should sit tight and enjoy these for a while.
> Thanks for letting me share with you!
> 
> Lovely purchases lately all!!



Beautiful!


----------



## treschictx

My LV speedy 30! I lost my 25 in a fire and missed her so much so I'm very happy to have gotten this one!


----------



## amag520

treschictx said:
			
		

> My LV speedy 30! I lost my 25 in a fire and missed her so much so I'm very happy to have gotten this one!



Oh goodness hope all else was ok when the fire was out! Lovely purchase, classic!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Some retail therapy from today (boy did I need it) and some stuff I hadn't posted from before!

Oonagh red shorts (sale) and Zara floral shirt






Amanda Uprichard green (so much more vibrant in person) dress (came with a belt, but my Anthro one is prettier)





Oonagh dress - boutique sale (the side cutouts and resort-y print are fun)!









Prada neon pink peep toes (thanks to my shoe angel)! 





Miu Miu nude patent wedges (NM sale)





Modcloth heart tunic/top





Yumi Kim top (sale)





Miu Miu bag (brand new waaaay below retail find)!





Makeup haul





7 floral skinnies 





NL sale dress 





Love the back cutout





Fun neon leather bracelets (wore em with my clic clacs)!


----------



## fieryfashionist

allbrandspls said:
			
		

> you don't have to wait for an occasion. organise a lovely dinner with your friends out. I love getting dressed up.



You are absolutely right... that's what I'll do!!   I'm just like you... I absolutely love getting dressed up!!   Sometimes I'm far too girly for my own good, haha.   I think I would have fit in nicely in another era, where ppl would rather shoot themselves in the foot than go out in sweats and baggy tees (more like dressed to the nines just cuz, well, it's a Tuesday ), phew!  




			
				amag520 said:
			
		

> Well, Hermes has got me and it has got me good.
> Within a week of getting a Kelly Double Tour in White Epsom, I find a Rivale (what I've been searching for) in Crocus Epsom(purple-ish?!) in my size!
> 
> Was thinking I wanted a black Rivale but now that I have this one I don't think I'm as eager to find it. I think I should sit tight and enjoy these for a while.
> Thanks for letting me share with you!
> 
> Lovely purchases lately all!!



I loooove them both and the purple is simple stunning!! 




			
				treschictx said:
			
		

> My LV speedy 30! I lost my 25 in a fire and missed her so much so I'm very happy to have gotten this one!



Aww, I'm sorry to hear you lost your 25 in a fire.   So nice you were able to replace it with another!


----------



## allbrandspls

Going to have to make a trip to NY to go shopping with you. Love your taste in clothes and shoes and bags and jewellery. Geez you'll send me broke.


----------



## summertoh

fieryfashionist said:
			
		

> Some retail therapy from today (boy did I need it) and some stuff I hadn't posted from before!
> 
> Oonagh red shorts (sale) and Zara floral shirt
> 
> Amanda Uprichard green (so much more vibrant in person) dress (came with a belt, but my Anthro one is prettier)
> 
> Oonagh dress - boutique sale (the side cutouts and resort-y print are fun)!
> 
> Prada neon pink peep toes (thanks to my shoe angel)!
> 
> Miu Miu nude patent wedges (NM sale)
> 
> Modcloth heart tunic/top
> 
> Yumi Kim top (sale)
> 
> Miu Miu bag (brand new waaaay below retail find)!
> 
> Makeup haul
> 
> 7 floral skinnies
> 
> NL sale dress
> 
> Love the back cutout
> 
> Fun neon leather bracelets (wore em with my clic clacs)!



i love your neon pink prada peeps!


----------



## Pursepushin

Minal, I LOVE IT ALL. Good eye, great shopping, all fabulous hauls. You go, my girlfriend. We're here to support you.


----------



## jacc

My purchases...


----------



## herbabylove

Hi jac care to share how much is the necklace..


----------



## sg_bee

jacc said:
			
		

> My purchases...



Orrr you have been naughty!  no C for you??


----------



## fieryfashionist

allbrandspls said:


> Going to have to make a trip to NY to go shopping with you. Love your taste in clothes and shoes and bags and jewellery. Geez you'll send me broke.



Hi W!   Please come... how fun would that be!!   I tend to find a lot of my deals online, but I do still shop in stores and regardless, I love to browse!   You're so sweet!   I'm going through a lot emotionally (which will either get better or worse in the next week), so I guess buying pretty things temporarily puts a band-aid on my broken leg (or heart), so to speak.  



summertoh said:


> i love your neon pink prada peeps!



Thanks so much!!   Pink has always been my favorite color and they are an instant mood lifter! 



Pursepushin said:


> Minal, I LOVE IT ALL. Good eye, great shopping, all fabulous hauls. You go, my girlfriend. We're here to support you.



You're so sweet... thank you (on both accounts).    That's really kind... even though I've been so down, I like coming to the forum (albeit in a daze sometimes), because of women like you.  



jacc said:


> My purchases...
> 
> View attachment 1788435
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1788436



Cute necklace and flats!


----------



## allbrandspls

fieryfashionist said:


> Hi W!   Please come... how fun would that be!!   I tend to find a lot of my deals online, but I do still shop in stores and regardless, I love to browse!   You're so sweet!   I'm going through a lot emotionally (which will either get better or worse in the next week), so I guess buying pretty things temporarily puts a band-aid on my broken leg (or heart), so to speak.



Now, trying to convince my DH i need to travel for retail therapy.
Aww, thats not good. Poor girl, i hope things get better for you soon.


----------



## bluekit

Wow, I love your haul especially the green shirt dress , red shorts and NL dress.  I love NL!!  Congrats and hope whatever you're going through is eased by these goodies! 




fieryfashionist said:


> Some retail therapy from today (boy did I need it) and some stuff I hadn't posted from before!
> 
> Oonagh red shorts (sale) and Zara floral shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amanda Uprichard green (so much more vibrant in person) dress (came with a belt, but my Anthro one is prettier)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oonagh dress - boutique sale (the side cutouts and resort-y print are fun)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prada neon pink peep toes (thanks to my shoe angel)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miu Miu nude patent wedges (NM sale)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modcloth heart tunic/top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yumi Kim top (sale)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miu Miu bag (brand new waaaay below retail find)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Makeup haul
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7 floral skinnies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NL sale dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the back cutout
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fun neon leather bracelets (wore em with my clic clacs)!


----------



## jacc

herbabylove said:
			
		

> Hi jac care to share how much is the necklace..



Hi herbabylove

I got it at SGD524


----------



## jacc

sg_bee said:
			
		

> Orrr you have been naughty!  no C for you??



Lol... I'm been waiting for the Chanel earrings but still not here yet so.... Sidetrack alittle! Kekeke.....


----------



## LilMissMulberry

My Mulberry Alexa Silky Snake in Nightshade Blue - my new love!


----------



## Pursepushin

^^ ah yes, new LOVES are always the best, c'est la vie?


----------



## allbrandspls

LilMissMulberry said:


> My Mulberry Alexa Silky Snake in Nightshade Blue - my new love!



beautiful congrats on your alexa.


----------



## aurora29

A steal from the sale in HK last week!


----------



## soxx

Got these from the Singapore international jewelery show. 
A 8-8.5mm multi colour akoya pearl necklace.
A bespoke white n rose gold song bird with diamond, akoya pearl and quartz bottle. Hope this will last as a family heirloom to pass.


----------



## laeticia

My first MJ bag, very Chanel-esque


----------



## daffodilz

lady dior


----------



## Pursebop

daffodilz said:
			
		

> lady dior



It's gorgeous! Stunning!


----------



## Bevyofpurses

chanda said:


> Thanks! I love them too =) They are my first ever purchase from Gucci and I was impressed. I usually buy Burberry but Gucci is now on the radar for my daughter..
> 
> My daughter's new outfit.. Her coat is beautifully made and her jeans are from the boys section lol



She is the cutest thing I've ever seen! Adorable beautiful lil girl!


----------



## angeluv101

Dior New Lock Pochette in patent red




Mod pix


----------



## picabo

LilMissMulberry said:


> My Mulberry Alexa Silky Snake in Nightshade Blue - my new love!


 
Thats absolutely beautiful!  Can you post a modeling pic


----------



## mtc1224

angeluv101 said:
			
		

> Dior New Lock Pochette in patent red
> 
> Mod pix



Love it! Is it the same size as a WOC? Would you mind sharing the price? &#128532;


----------



## angeluv101

Dior New Lock Pochette in patent red




Inside




Mod pix


----------



## angeluv101

mtc1224 said:
			
		

> Love it! Is it the same size as a WOC? Would you mind sharing the price? dde14



It's bigger and definitely fits more than the woc! Price is cheaper too. Got it for SGD1800. Style is more versatile as well - strap can be removed to work as an evening clutch. Check out my reveal thread in Dior.


----------



## yslvchanel

angeluv101 said:
			
		

> Dior New Lock Pochette in patent red
> 
> Inside
> 
> Mod pix



Super pretty!  The color is delicious!


----------



## mlag724

soxx said:


> Got these from the Singapore international jewelery show.
> A 8-8.5mm multi colour akoya pearl necklace.
> A bespoke white n rose gold song bird with diamond, akoya pearl and quartz bottle. Hope this will last as a family heirloom to pass.


 Beautiful. Great as an heirloom. Congrats


----------



## sg_bee

My loots!! Sorry i strayed!


----------



## laeticia

Ooh sg_bee not from local boutique? I tried looking for the black flats with the silver plate but was told that they are sold out


----------



## sg_bee

laeticia said:
			
		

> Ooh sg_bee not from local boutique? I tried looking for the black flats with the silver plate but was told that they ate sold out



From Isetan Scotts just now at 6pm! Go grab yours tomorrow! They were comfortable.


----------



## laeticia

Alright will go take a look tomr! Enjoy ur purchases


----------



## sg_bee

laeticia said:
			
		

> Alright will go take a look tomr! Enjoy ur purchases



Thank you! Was still thinking if i am silly to buy 2 pairs, haha. I like Chanel aloha ones too. But not suitable coz they were Flip flops and will show my ugly bunion!


----------



## laeticia

I exchanged my Chanel aloha thongs cos I felt they were too 'flat' and no support. This Ferragamo pair has a wedge heel and more affordable 

Both pairs look different


----------



## jacc

sg_bee said:


> My loots!! Sorry i strayed!



lol.... u strayed too!


----------



## sg_bee

jacc said:
			
		

> lol.... u strayed too!



Hehehe C has nothing for me NOW! And i needed retail therapy.


----------



## sg_bee

laeticia said:
			
		

> I exchanged my Chanel aloha thongs cos I felt they were too 'flat' and no support. This Ferragamo pair has a wedge heel and more affordable
> 
> Both pairs look different



Yes agree. wedge heel ones are 3cm high!


----------



## CATEYES

chanda said:


> Thanks! I love them too =) They are my first ever purchase from Gucci and I was impressed. I usually buy Burberry but Gucci is now on the radar for my daughter..
> 
> My daughter's new outfit.. Her coat is beautifully made and her jeans are from the boys section lol


OMG!!!!  She is so adorable!!!  Love the coat and jeans on her


----------



## jacc

sg_bee said:
			
		

> Hehehe C has nothing for me NOW! And i needed retail therapy.



Same same! Wahaha....


----------



## Tartine

Stunning pink! Congrats!!! 




daffodilz said:


> lady dior


----------



## Tartine

it's beautiful!!! Enjoy 



LilMissMulberry said:


> My Mulberry Alexa Silky Snake in Nightshade Blue - my new love!


----------



## soxx

Giving long wallet a 2nd chance, got this LV venis zippy in blue lagoon today.


----------



## Lavender_Tea

Soxx, congrats on your pearl necklaces; the songbird one was very exquisite   Lovely LV wallet too; the colour will definitely brighten one's day


----------



## LVChanelLISA

soxx said:


> Giving long wallet a 2nd chance, got this LV venis zippy in blue lagoon today.



Congrats! I have the same wallet & it's a beauty! Enjoy!


----------



## soxx

LVChanelLISA said:
			
		

> Congrats! I have the same wallet & it's a beauty! Enjoy!



Thks! Hope I will really get used to using long wallet.


----------



## soxx

Lavender_Tea said:
			
		

> Soxx, congrats on your pearl necklaces; the songbird one was very exquisite   Lovely LV wallet too; the colour will definitely brighten one's day



Thks for the compliments! I haven't stepped into LV for ages ever since I got addicted to Chanel. Happen to saw a lovely reveal of epi  in amande electric(mint green) & that prompted me to check out LV's wallet in that leather but I ended up with vernis blue lagoon instead.


----------



## jacc

soxx said:
			
		

> Giving long wallet a 2nd chance, got this LV venis zippy in blue lagoon today.



Great choice!! I'm trying to hunt down the small coin purse instead! Lol....


----------



## soxx

jacc said:
			
		

> Great choice!! I'm trying to hunt down the small coin purse instead! Lol....



Are you referring to the zippy coin purse with the 6 card slots? It's available at Ion and MBS.


----------



## Otah

soxx said:
			
		

> Giving long wallet a 2nd chance, got this LV venis zippy in blue lagoon today.



Beautiful colour soxx! I have the same exact wallet in pearl white. Bought a few years ago and its still BNIB! Long wallet is not my style so its sitting inside my drawer waiting to turn yellow. Haha. 

How much you paid for this?


----------



## jacc

Another non-Chanel.. Hehe...


----------



## Tatownz

Got this for 50% off at a Chloe sale at Sydney DFS.


----------



## sg_bee

jacc said:
			
		

> Another non-Chanel.. Hehe...



Hehehe love the color!!!! How much huh? Too long didn't step into LV


----------



## jwessels

These 2 purchases Salvatore Ferragamo are from my trip to Brussel (Belgium) its a make-up bag/clutch
and i really love the necklace and the details! it was on sale!


----------



## jacc

sg_bee said:
			
		

> Hehehe love the color!!!! How much huh? Too long didn't step into LV



Hi babe!

It's S$610.. 

Me too.. Hardly step in until recently lol....


----------



## LVChanelLISA

*Hi Everyone, here are my recent non chanel purchases! These are LE pieces from the new Yayoi Kusama & Louis Vuitton artist collaboration. ENJOY!! I'm LVOING these polka dots!!*


----------



## cheekflicks

jacc said:


> Another non-Chanel.. Hehe...
> 
> View attachment 1807339



Ooh love this! The price is quite reasonable as well..haha I think we are desensitized by Chanel's prices. Shall pop into LV to take a look when I head to town next.


----------



## Pursebop

LVChanelLISA said:


> *Hi Everyone, here are my recent non chanel purchases! These are LE pieces from the new Yayoi Kusama & Louis Vuitton artist collaboration. ENJOY!! I'm LVOING these polka dots!!*


*just preciously polka dotted! I was in the city on tuesday and saw all the window displays in red/white polka dots and had to go in to see why! beautiful collection....congratulations on your massive spree!
I am thinking of adding a red/white zippy wallet to my Jumbo 12A Chanel red Jumbo! Or do you think the yellow/black zippy is even cuter with the Jumbo black lambskin GHW? Heading today to make the pick!*


----------



## Canneiv

I went shopping with mon and Got this Burberry jacket in outlet with additional 50% off of discounted price.  Guess how much I paid?  $150+tax.  Unbelievable deal, right? 










This is the cheapest Burberry jacket I have so far!!!


----------



## Canneiv

LVChanelLISA said:
			
		

> Hi Everyone, here are my recent non chanel purchases! These are LE pieces from the new Yayoi Kusama & Louis Vuitton artist collaboration. ENJOY!! I'm LVOING these polka dots!!



Congrats!!! What a great polka dots family!!! So lovely!!!


----------



## jacc

cheekflicks said:
			
		

> Ooh love this! The price is quite reasonable as well..haha I think we are desensitized by Chanel's prices. Shall pop into LV to take a look when I head to town next.



I think so too haha...


----------



## jacc

LVChanelLISA said:
			
		

> Hi Everyone, here are my recent non chanel purchases! These are LE pieces from the new Yayoi Kusama & Louis Vuitton artist collaboration. ENJOY!! I'm LVOING these polka dots!!



Congrats!! Lovely dots collection!!


----------



## princessinpink

Canneiv said:
			
		

> I went shopping with mon and Got this Burberry jacket in outlet with additional 50% off of discounted price.  Guess how much I paid?  $150+tax.  Unbelievable deal, right?
> 
> This is the cheapest Burberry jacket I have so far!!!



Very cute love the color too! Congrats


----------



## nurzy hamzy

Canneiv said:
			
		

> I went shopping with mon and Got this Burberry jacket in outlet with additional 50% off of discounted price.  Guess how much I paid?  $150+tax.  Unbelievable deal, right?
> 
> This is the cheapest Burberry jacket I have so far!!!



lucky u!


----------



## EndlessBagLove

Canneiv said:
			
		

> I went shopping with mon and Got this Burberry jacket in outlet with additional 50% off of discounted price.  Guess how much I paid?  $150+tax.  Unbelievable deal, right?
> 
> This is the cheapest Burberry jacket I have so far!!!



What a great find! The jacket looks lovely on you!


----------



## LVChanelLISA

Canneiv said:


> Congrats!!! What a great polka dots family!!! So lovely!!!



Thank you so much canneiv!! These polka dots just make me smile!!


----------



## LVChanelLISA

jacc said:


> Congrats!! Lovely dots collection!!



Thank you jacc!! I'm loving these polka dots! They make me so happy!


----------



## MiaLo

LVChanelLISA said:
			
		

> Hi Everyone, here are my recent non chanel purchases! These are LE pieces from the new Yayoi Kusama & Louis Vuitton artist collaboration. ENJOY!! I'm LVOING these polka dots!!



Oh!!Great collection of the polka dots families !! Congrats!!


----------



## LVChanelLISA

MiaLo said:


> Oh!!Great collection of the polka dots families !! Congrats!!



Thank you so much MiaLo! The polka dots are so pretty in person!! I'm thrilled with them! :grin:


----------



## PharmD615

I bought these Jimmy Choo wedges yesterday. Had been eyeing them for a few weeks.


----------



## daffodilz

new dior bag charm to glam up my lady


----------



## venusmoon70




----------



## miki66

daffodilz said:


> new dior bag charm to glam up my lady



This looks gorgie


----------



## niknaks73

Hermes Garden Party Tote with Scarf!


----------



## yslvchanel

niknaks73 said:
			
		

> Hermes Garden Party Tote with Scarf!



So pretty!  Love!


----------



## niknaks73

yslvchanel said:


> So pretty!  Love!


Thank u!


----------



## princessinpink

niknaks73 said:
			
		

> Hermes Garden Party Tote with Scarf!



Love it congrats!


----------



## daffodilz

miki66 said:
			
		

> This looks gorgie



Thanks! My bag is complete now with all these extra stuffs lol


----------



## clu13

A few non-Chanel items - Burberry flats, LV favorite clutch, LV scarf in verone and MacBook Air.


----------



## ash&diamond

My first orange box: )


----------



## jacc

ash&diamond said:
			
		

> My first orange box: )



Reveal..??


----------



## Canneiv

I went shopping today and brought home these: 
Manolo Blahnik jewel heels


----------



## Allee

Canneiv said:
			
		

> I went shopping today and brought home these:
> Manolo Blahnik jewel heels



Lovely!


----------



## bluekit

I love everything!!!!


clu13 said:


> A few non-Chanel items - Burberry flats, LV favorite clutch, LV scarf in verone and MacBook Air.


----------



## Allee

niknaks73 said:
			
		

> Hermes Garden Party Tote with Scarf!



Love! We're bag twins but my Twilly is different. Don't you just love tosca??? Yay!


----------



## ash&diamond

Something for my wrist


----------



## Myrkur

Canneiv said:


> I went shopping with mon and Got this Burberry jacket in outlet with additional 50% off of discounted price.  Guess how much I paid?  $150+tax.  Unbelievable deal, right?
> 
> 
> View attachment 1809268
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1809272
> 
> 
> This is the cheapest Burberry jacket I have so far!!!



Wow that is cheap for a burberry jacket, looks great on you!


----------



## Myrkur

chanda said:


> Thanks! I love them too =) They are my first ever purchase from Gucci and I was impressed. I usually buy Burberry but Gucci is now on the radar for my daughter..
> 
> My daughter's new outfit.. Her coat is beautifully made and her jeans are from the boys section lol



So adorable!!


----------



## Myrkur

Flyboy2 said:


> Here is my new purchase of shoe's from Saks yes next to bags I am a shoe collector



LOVE the rhinestones


----------



## Myrkur

princessinpink said:


> View attachment 1769063
> 
> 
> Originally went to buy something from Chanel but  ended up with these



Love the bag!


----------



## fumi

clu13 said:


> A few non-Chanel items - Burberry flats, LV favorite clutch, LV scarf in verone and MacBook Air.



I love all your purchases. The LV scarf is so pretty


----------



## princessinpink

Myrkur said:
			
		

> Love the bag!



Thank u! I love it too


----------



## Emerilla

Canneiv said:


> I went shopping today and brought home these:
> Manolo Blahnik jewel heels
> 
> View attachment 1828093
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1828092



WOW, are these the same shoes that Carrie wore when she attended her friend´s baby shower and were stolen later that day?  I didn´t even know they would still be available for purchase. Love them!!!  Big Congrats, they look amazing on you!!!


----------



## eveningstar99

Emerilla said:


> WOW, are these the same shoes that Carrie wore when she attended her friend´s baby shower and were stolen later that day?  I didn´t even know they would still be available for purchase. Love them!!!  Big Congrats, they look amazing on you!!!


  haha yes they sure look like the same ones!! good spotting...loved that episode


----------



## Emerilla

soxx said:


> Giving long wallet a 2nd chance, got this LV venis zippy in blue lagoon today.




Love it, the color is too cute. Congrats


----------



## eveningstar99

hmmm although I think Carrie's were stilettos not wedges but the same everywhere else...


----------



## VintageShoe80

laeticia said:


> My first MJ bag, very Chanel-esque


Oh this bag is so gorgeous!  Congrats on the purchase   Would you mind sharing the model number?


----------



## laeticia

VintageShoe80 said:
			
		

> Oh this bag is so gorgeous!  Congrats on the purchase   Would you mind sharing the model number?



Thanks! I don't have the model number but it's the convertible zip shoulder bag from SS2011


----------



## blackquilt

Canneiv said:


> I went shopping today and brought home these:
> Manolo Blahnik jewel heels
> 
> View attachment 1828093
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1828092


 

Stunning shoes - and they look gorgeous on you


----------



## Myrkur

clu13 said:


> A few non-Chanel items - Burberry flats, LV favorite clutch, LV scarf in verone and MacBook Air.



Yay we're scarf twins


----------



## Canneiv

princessinpink said:


> View attachment 1769063
> 
> 
> Originally went to buy something from Chanel but  ended up with these


It's a cutie!!! Love the color.


----------



## StylishFarmer

I am so excited I had to share. It's my push/40th birthday/Christmas/Easter/mothers day/wedding anniversary gift all rolled into one. 

My gorgeous Cartier Roadster, 18ct gold and SS. 

I saved and saved and saved for this. My poor husband has no idea about material things and just smiled and nodded.. Then chuckled at me for being so excited.


----------



## pond23

^ One of my dream watches! Beautiful!


----------



## simbasam

I did a little damage at LV as well as Chanel in the past few weeks. Lol




Just a few little things from LV though


----------



## Luccibag

Gorgeous watch!


----------



## Orchidlady

My new Michele Jetway Ceramic Watch


----------



## princessinpink

simbasam said:
			
		

> I did a little damage at LV as well as Chanel in the past few weeks. Lol
> 
> Just a few little things from LV though



Wow nice congrats on it all


----------



## 3Jems

Yeah.., got my LV ZCP today. Finally a wallet that fits into my mini flap.


----------



## Myrkur

simbasam said:


> I did a little damage at LV as well as Chanel in the past few weeks. Lol
> 
> View attachment 1843563
> 
> 
> Just a few little things from LV though


wow! that's all I can say


----------



## jacc

3Jems said:
			
		

> Yeah.., got my LV ZCP today. Finally a wallet that fits into my mini flap.



Congrats!! Hehe


----------



## 3Jems

jacc said:
			
		

> Congrats!! Hehe



Thanks Jacc.


----------



## soxx

My indulgences this weekend:
(1) Tiffany Victoria earrings 0.72ct
(2) Dior python skin pochette


----------



## jessiephy

soxx said:


> My indulgences this weekend:
> (1) Tiffany Victoria earrings 0.72ct
> (2) Dior python skin pochette



I adore tiffany! Very pretty earrings!  Can you share a mod pict for us? TIA!


----------



## soxx

jessiephy said:
			
		

> I adore tiffany! Very pretty earrings!  Can you share a mod pict for us? TIA!



Mod pics as requested.


----------



## jessiephy

soxx said:


> Mod pics as requested.



Thank you!  Very very beautiful!


----------



## miki66

soxx said:


> My indulgences this weekend:
> (1) Tiffany Victoria earrings 0.72ct
> (2) Dior python skin pochette



Love your Dior python pochette!!!


----------



## G&Smommy

soxx said:


> My indulgences this weekend:
> (1) Tiffany Victoria earrings 0.72ct
> (2) Dior python skin pochette


 
Congrats!  Is the Dior pochette configured like a WOC on the inside?  I have been considering one of these.


----------



## Myrkur

soxx said:


> My indulgences this weekend:
> (1) Tiffany Victoria earrings 0.72ct
> (2) Dior python skin pochette



Love your Victoria's earrings


----------



## fawkex

soxx said:


> My indulgences this weekend:
> (1) Tiffany Victoria earrings 0.72ct
> (2) Dior python skin pochette



Love love love  your Dior Pochette... Congrats!! 

Here's mine Balenciaga Mini Mini First Keychain in Coquelicot


----------



## soxx

G&Smommy said:
			
		

> Congrats!  Is the Dior pochette configured like a WOC on the inside?  I have been considering one of these.



Almost like WOC except that it doesn't come with a coin compartment. There's a compartment for notes and 6 card slots and a bigger compartment for hp,lipstick etc.

Found a thread on this pochette with pics of the interior and the hook on chain :
http://forum.purseblog.com/dior/bois-de-rose-new-lock-large-promenade-pochette-751934.html


----------



## Allee

Hermes bi-color toolbox 20cm


----------



## Otah

Allee said:
			
		

> Hermes bi-color toolbox 20cm



Lovely!


----------



## princessinpink

Allee said:
			
		

> Hermes bi-color toolbox 20cm



Very nice congrats!


----------



## EndlessBagLove

Robot Edward


----------



## hippo@alice

My first Celine, 2012 Pre-fall Grey Croc Stamped Small Phantom.











Swarovski bag charms. Love them to bits.


----------



## Orchidlady

Allee said:


> Hermes bi-color toolbox 20cm
> 
> View attachment 1857333



Love this! May I ask you much you got it for?


----------



## Chanbal

EndlessBagLove said:


> Robot Edward
> 
> 
> View attachment 1858415



Cute!


----------



## Allee

Orchidlady said:
			
		

> Love this! May I ask you much you got it for?



I had to sell my kidney! J/k!!! It was $6900...ouch! But I love it! It can be elegant handheld or sporty with the strap.


----------



## jessdressed

Allee said:


> Hermes bi-color toolbox 20cm
> 
> View attachment 1857333



Love it!


----------



## Fendi Girl 07

I just got back from Italy and bought a Prada bag at the airport in Rome. I just couldn't pass on a good price for a nice looking bag. 









First photo is without flash, second with. 
It is the Saffiano lux bn2274. 1122&euro;


----------



## designerdiva40

Fendi Girl 07 said:


> I just got back from Italy and bought a Prada bag at the airport in Rome. I just couldn't pass on a good price for a nice looking bag.
> 
> View attachment 1866165
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1866166
> 
> 
> First photo is without flash, second with.
> It is the Saffiano lux bn2274. 1122&euro;



Nice colour..... I have this bag in caramel....... Congrats on getting it for such a great price


----------



## *schmoo*

Fendi Girl 07 said:
			
		

> I just got back from Italy and bought a Prada bag at the airport in Rome. I just couldn't pass on a good price for a nice looking bag.
> 
> First photo is without flash, second with.
> It is the Saffiano lux bn2274. 1122&euro;



Love this color!


----------



## christymarie340

Fendi Girl 07 said:


> I just got back from Italy and bought a Prada bag at the airport in Rome. I just couldn't pass on a good price for a nice looking bag.
> 
> View attachment 1866165
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1866166
> 
> 
> First photo is without flash, second with.
> It is the Saffiano lux bn2274. 1122&euro;



LOVE the color, congrats!!!


----------



## kkkittyyy

Blood Intrecciato Nappa Veneta


----------



## jacc

My YSL cardholder.. So useful & able to fit many cards! 

Front:



Back:


----------



## babycinnamon

jacc said:
			
		

> My YSL cardholder.. So useful & able to fit many cards!
> 
> Front:
> 
> Back:



I am thinking about purchasing this in the magenta color! Could you take a pic of the interior with all your cards in it?? Would it fit comfortably in a mini?? Thanks!!


----------



## jacc

babycinnamon said:
			
		

> I am thinking about purchasing this in the magenta color! Could you take a pic of the interior with all your cards in it?? Would it fit comfortably in a mini?? Thanks!!



Hi babycinnamon,

I think shld be no prob to fit into a mini... I saw the magenta too... Its pretty! 
Here's the interior pics.. And I hv 25 cards in it now hehe...


----------



## Sassy Shae'

jacc said:
			
		

> Hi babycinnamon,
> 
> I think shld be no prob to fit into a mini... I saw the magenta too... Its pretty!
> Here's the interior pics.. And I hv 25 cards in it now hehe...



I wish Chanel would make something this spacious! That's a lot of cards in there, absolutely perfect! May I know the retail $ on this? Thanks!


----------



## babycinnamon

jacc said:
			
		

> Hi babycinnamon,
> 
> I think shld be no prob to fit into a mini... I saw the magenta too... Its pretty!
> Here's the interior pics.. And I hv 25 cards in it now hehe...



25 cards?!? Wow!  I think that might have sold me  Thanks for the addtl pics!


----------



## CRISPEDROSA

Allee said:


> Hermes bi-color toolbox 20cm
> 
> View attachment 1857333



OH! It's the first time I see this style! It's lovely and it seems very practical to me! Many congrats! Love your new H bag!


----------



## Allee

CRISPEDROSA said:
			
		

> OH! It's the first time I see this style! It's lovely and it seems very practical to me! Many congrats! Love your new H bag!



Thanks  I love it!!!


----------



## Allee

My new bracelets


----------



## jacc

babycinnamon said:
			
		

> 25 cards?!? Wow!  I think that might have sold me  Thanks for the addtl pics!



Hi babycinnamon 

I think Chanel came out with a small pouch but may not fit so many cards... I saw it under sept purchases by bagshopaholic

Pic:



I bought mainly bcoz it can keep 25cards too! Hehe


----------



## Martinibeach

After 10 straight Chanel purchases I cheated with the Celine croc Phantom! Could not help it as I love it so much! No regrets but fall right back to the next Chanel bag that I posted in the September purchases!


----------



## mashencja

Martinibeach said:
			
		

> After 10 straight Chanel purchases I cheated with the Celine croc Phantom! Could not help it as I love it so much! No regrets but fall right back to the next Chanel bag that I posted in the September purchases!



Stunning!!


----------



## Coffee Addicted

Martinibeach said:
			
		

> After 10 straight Chanel purchases I cheated with the Celine croc Phantom! Could not help it as I love it so much! No regrets but fall right back to the next Chanel bag that I posted in the September purchases!



Pretty!!!


----------



## Bevyofpurses

Congrats allee! I tried it on at the boutique and didn't wanna let her go lol. Swift is so soft and buttery. Same color combo as yours etoupe and orange.

View attachment 1857333

	

		
			
		

		
	
[/QUOTE]


----------



## white_dolp

My Herbag Zip


----------



## 0PinkBlush0

white_dolp said:
			
		

> My Herbag Zip



Oh my! I've been looking for this for almost a year now  Can I ask were did you find this beauty and how much? Thanks!


----------



## white_dolp

0PinkBlush0 said:
			
		

> Oh my! I've been looking for this for almost a year now  Can I ask were did you find this beauty and how much? Thanks!



My colleague got it for me at Paris airport at &euro;1250


----------



## 0PinkBlush0

white_dolp said:
			
		

> My colleague got it for me at Paris airport at &euro;1250



Thank you! I'm hoping I can get one in Narita Airport when I travel. Seems like US are all out of stock with herbag


----------



## white_dolp

0PinkBlush0 said:
			
		

> Thank you! I'm hoping I can get one in Narita Airport when I travel. Seems like US are all out of stock with herbag



You're welcome, good luck to you at Narita


----------



## mashencja

Allee said:
			
		

> Hermes bi-color toolbox 20cm



It's so beautiful, I totally love it would you mind telling how much this beauty was?


----------



## ricetable22

white_dolp said:
			
		

> My Herbag Zip



Congrats. Tis is a nice bubblegum color. Mine is in rubis &#57430;


----------



## white_dolp

ricetable22 said:
			
		

> Congrats. Tis is a nice bubblegum color. Mine is in rubis &#57430;



Thanks, would love to see the pics of your bag too


----------



## Coffee Addicted

white_dolp said:
			
		

> My Herbag Zip



Looks great!!!


----------



## white_dolp

Coffee Addicted said:
			
		

> Looks great!!!



Thanks dear


----------



## Dhalia

white_dolp said:


> My Herbag Zip



Love her, and love this color! I hope to score one one day. Congrats and enjoy her in the best of health.


----------



## white_dolp

Dhalia said:
			
		

> Love her, and love this color! I hope to score one one day. Congrats and enjoy her in the best of health.



Thanks Dhalia, good luck in scoring 1 for yourself too


----------



## Martinibeach

mashencja said:


> Stunning!!


 


Coffee Addicted said:


> Pretty!!!


 
Thank you, guys! I wear it everyday now, fits everything and there is all that space left that I can only dream for with my Chanel flaps.


----------



## fieryfashionist

Haven't posted here in ages (personal issues)... lots of goodies from the past couple of months!

J Brand brocade jeans






Aritzia camel long cardi (so cozy)!





7Fam burgundy coated skinnies (loooove the color)!





NL Splendor blouse (sale)





Wore it recently with my new Sandro skirt and black patent VPs





Rebecca Taylor black leather mini (sale)





Miu Miu black patent/jeweled flats











Calvin Klein nude sequin shirt





H clic clacs in black and burgundy





Isabel Marant black leather Dicker booties





NM exclusive blue/gold jeans









Amanda Uprichard purple silk tunic





Alexander McQueen cream/black skull scarf (my first)!





Sachin and Babi leather/knit pants


----------



## ricetable22

My 35 cm B in black w ghw &#57606;


----------



## Pursepushin

*Minal:* You're riding the gravy train this time! Love everything you got!!
*Ricetable22: * Sweet; you're a very lucky lady.
Thanks for sharing with us all.


----------



## Lawseenai

ricetable22 said:
			
		

> My 35 cm B in black w ghw &#57606;



Lovely bag!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## Allee

ricetable22 said:
			
		

> My 35 cm B in black w ghw &#57606;



Love!!!!


----------



## jacc

ricetable22 said:
			
		

> My 35 cm B in black w ghw &#57606;



Gorgeous !!


----------



## sg_bee

ricetable22 said:
			
		

> My 35 cm B in black w ghw &#57606;



My goodness! That's stunning!!! Enjoy it!!!


----------



## ricetable22

Pursepushin said:
			
		

> Minal: You're riding the gravy train this time! Love everything you got!!
> Ricetable22:  Sweet; you're a very lucky lady.
> Thanks for sharing with us all.






			
				Lawseenai said:
			
		

> Lovely bag!!! Congrats!!!






			
				Allee said:
			
		

> Love!!!!






			
				jacc said:
			
		

> Gorgeous !!






			
				sg_bee said:
			
		

> My goodness! That's stunning!!! Enjoy it!!!



Thks babe &#57430; so happy to hav found tis too.


----------



## 3Jems

ricetable22 said:
			
		

> My 35 cm B in black w ghw &#57606;



Wow! Gorgeous... Gorgeous! So lucky to score a B. Enjoy your new bag.


----------



## Bevyofpurses

congrats on everyone's goodies!
Here are ms. true-lipstick red Bolide 31 in clemence, color is rouge garance and bleu electrique Kelly wallet in Epsom. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Pursepushin

Woohoo!!!




Bevyofpurses said:


> View attachment 1881397
> 
> congrats on everyone's goodies!
> Here are ms. true-lipstick red Bolide 31 in clemence, color is rouge garance and bleu electrique Kelly wallet in Epsom. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Bevyofpurses

Pursepushin said:


> Woohoo!!!



Thank you April


----------



## Allee

Bevyofpurses said:
			
		

> congrats on everyone's goodies!
> Here are ms. true-lipstick red Bolide 31 in clemence, color is rouge garance and bleu electrique Kelly wallet in Epsom. Thanks for letting me share!



Wow! Pretty colors!!! Love BE, gotta find me something in that color! Congrats!


----------



## ricetable22

3Jems said:
			
		

> Wow! Gorgeous... Gorgeous! So lucky to score a B. Enjoy your new bag.



Thks thks. I'm also v happy abt it &#58392;


----------



## molmol4317

Thx for letting me share my Goyard Hardy!


----------



## G&Smommy

Bevyofpurses said:


> View attachment 1881397
> 
> congrats on everyone's goodies!
> Here are ms. true-lipstick red Bolide 31 in clemence, color is rouge garance and bleu electrique Kelly wallet in Epsom. Thanks for letting me share!


 
Gorgeous colors!  Congrats!  How do you like the Kelly wallet?  I have been considering an H wallet, but found the Bearn did not work for me so I am now considering the Kelly or Constance long.


----------



## Bevyofpurses

G&Smommy said:


> Gorgeous colors!  Congrats!  How do you like the Kelly wallet?  I have been considering an H wallet, but found the Bearn did not work for me so I am now considering the Kelly or Constance long.



Thanks Jen! The Kelly long wallet can double as a clutch. I'm on the list for the long constance wallet but never got a call lol. I snatched the Kelly from the Hermes website. The Constance is also gorgeous, here's a thread by sai comparing the two http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/kelly-vs-constance-wallet-comparison-pics-740610.html

And here's a photo of the interior. I can put an iPhone and whatnot in it


----------



## Bevyofpurses

Bevyofpurses said:
			
		

> Thanks Jen! The Kelly long wallet can double as a clutch. I'm on the list for the long constance wallet but never got a call lol. I snatched the Kelly from the Hermes website. The Constance is also gorgeous, here's a thread by sai comparing the two http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/kelly-vs-constance-wallet-comparison-pics-740610.html
> 
> And here's a photo of the interior. I can put an iPhone and whatnot in it




Thanks allee, I'm lusting for your toolbox too!



Hth


----------



## G&Smommy

Bevyofpurses said:


> Thanks Jen! The Kelly long wallet can double as a clutch. I'm on the list for the long constance wallet but never got a call lol. I snatched the Kelly from the Hermes website. The Constance is also gorgeous, here's a thread by sai comparing the two http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/kelly-vs-constance-wallet-comparison-pics-740610.html
> 
> And here's a photo of the interior. I can put an iPhone and whatnot in it


 
Thanks for the info and the pic!  I love that both wallets can double as a clutch.  They look very functional as well.  I need a big wallet!  I use an LV Zippy most of the time now.


----------



## 3Jems

Bot my first H bag today. It's a bi-color Cabag élan.


----------



## jacc

3Jems said:
			
		

> Bot my first H bag today. It's a bi-color Cabag élan.



congrats 3Jems! u r fast! haha


----------



## 3Jems

jacc said:
			
		

> congrats 3Jems! u r fast! haha



Hahhaah... Thanks. Actually, I was looking for a understated tote bag with 2 ways to carry (hand held & shoulder sling) and only the H Cabag met my requirements. Hehehhe. Plus the price is rather reasonable too.


----------



## jacc

3Jems said:
			
		

> Hahhaah... Thanks. Actually, I was looking for a understated tote bag with 2 ways to carry (hand held & shoulder sling) and only the H Cabag met my requirements. Hehehhe. Plus the price is rather reasonable too.



yup! hard to find a bag with both functions!


----------



## Strictmuffin

My little loot. Have been looking for this for a long time.


----------



## imanda

i just switched out my Chanel bowler for my denim blue MJ Stella!! eep!!


----------



## mscha

Not a Chanel purse but another big purchase for this year, thanks for letting me share....

http://
	


and some modelling pic....
http://


----------



## Allee

mscha said:
			
		

> Not a Chanel purse but another big purchase for this year, thanks for letting me share....
> 
> http://
> 
> and some modelling pic....
> http://



Nice!!! Can't go wrong with a Rolex, always a classic!


----------



## mscha

Allee said:


> Nice!!! Can't go wrong with a Rolex, always a classic!


Thanks, i agree. Chanel and Rolex are truly classics.....


----------



## Bornsocialite26

Happy to be back here! was in hibernation mode when I was preggers! gave birth 3mos ago, an unexpected buy passed by it and it was love at first sight!


----------



## allbrandspls

ricetable22 said:


> My 35 cm B in black w ghw &#57606;


congrats on your beautiful bag.


fieryfashionist said:


> Haven't posted here in ages (personal issues)... lots of goodies from the past couple of months!
> 
> J Brand brocade jeans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aritzia camel long cardi (so cozy)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7Fam burgundy coated skinnies (loooove the color)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NL Splendor blouse (sale)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wore it recently with my new Sandro skirt and black patent VPs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rebecca Taylor black leather mini (sale)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miu Miu black patent/jeweled flats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calvin Klein nude sequin shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H clic clacs in black and burgundy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isabel Marant black leather Dicker booties
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NM exclusive blue/gold jeans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amanda Uprichard purple silk tunic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alexander McQueen cream/black skull scarf (my first)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sachin and Babi leather/knit pants


Hang in there Minal!!! Congrats on your massive haul. love the brocade.


----------



## allbrandspls

Bevyofpurses said:


> View attachment 1881397
> 
> congrats on everyone's goodies!
> Here are ms. true-lipstick red Bolide 31 in clemence, color is rouge garance and bleu electrique Kelly wallet in Epsom. Thanks for letting me share!


WOW!!! Love the colours , congrats Bevy.


molmol4317 said:


> Thx for letting me share my Goyard Hardy!
> 
> Love the pop of colour congrats!
> View attachment 1881873





3Jems said:


> Bot my first H bag today. It's a bi-color Cabag élan.


Gorgeous Congrats hun.


----------



## allbrandspls

Strictmuffin said:


> My little loot. Have been looking for this for a long time.
> 
> View attachment 1888167


congrats its pretty.



mscha said:


> Not a Chanel purse but another big purchase for this year, thanks for letting me share....
> 
> http://
> 
> 
> 
> and some modelling pic....
> http://


congrats looks great on you.



Bornsocialite26 said:


> Happy to be back here! was in hibernation mode when I was preggers! gave birth 3mos ago, an unexpected buy passed by it and it was love at first sight!


Congrats Kat on your baby and purchase. i love the envelope clutch. Nice to see you here again and looking fab!


----------



## redjazzy

Two new purchases this month


----------



## win28

I think partly what helped me decide to go with the blue vs purple chic caviar, was coz I also came across this purple bag...altho not a chanel, but I really fell for this purple


----------



## soxx

redjazzy said:
			
		

> Two new purchases this month


Love the sweet pink!


----------



## soxx

win28 said:
			
		

> I think partly what helped me decide to go with the blue vs purple chic caviar, was coz I also came across this purple bag...altho not a chanel, but I really fell for this purple



This purple prada looks better than the chic caviar purple! So rich in colour and soft!


----------



## laeticia

redjazzy said:
			
		

> Two new purchases this month



Another pink bag lover


----------



## jing bbag

Just want to share my new B35 Geranium in PHW.


----------



## Lavenderduckiez

daffodil 160mm and pigalle plato 120mm


----------



## rulebabe

I contemplated another Chanel treat but in the end went for......a new datejust with whitegold. Love it!!!


----------



## qookymonster

Bornsocialite26 said:
			
		

> Happy to be back here! was in hibernation mode when I was preggers! gave birth 3mos ago, an unexpected buy passed by it and it was love at first sight!



Gorgeous!! Both the clutch and you!! You look fantastic especially for a new mummy, congrats!


----------



## calisnoopy

peironglow said:


> My 2nd Celine baby within a month ...
> so lucky to be offered a mini luggage in my favourite RED...
> 
> Mini Luggage in Lipstick Red in Palmeleto Leather
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 2 babies within a month ...



LOVE the Celine Python Black/Neon Yellow...stunning!!!



ceci said:


> My first big purchase at H + DH's gift in Feb
> 
> Toundra Box Sellier Kelly 28 GHW
> Bleu Thalassa Clemence Lindy 30 PHW
> 12P Pelages et Camouflage



YAYY, Hermes goodies are always so special!!



jess38288 said:


> I just picked up this clutch yesterday.  I don't know why, but I thought it would bring me some luck at the casino.  LOL



LOVE the pearl clutch, sooo pretty 



fieryfashionist said:


> Some goodies!
> 
> Got these from the Bloomies f&f before... COH Avedon slick skinnies in Satellite!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7's in a skinny purple wash (shopbop with a discount)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some MAC/Sephora stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel goodies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nordies stuff (that free YSL quintet was freakin sweeeet)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cusp jewelry!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Donald J. Pliner glitter sandals (will be great for an upcoming vacation)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J. Crew shorts (got em in a few colors) and Ella Moss tee!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cardi from Anthro (bought both colors) and slouchy tee (bought a few colors)!



hi M!!! its been way way too long! i love all your shopping posts!!! the purple jeans are so pretty of a shade!!



yeido said:


> Dark Violet RH City



congrats! such a nice shade of purple!



chanel_lover123 said:


> Lady Dior



you've got an awesome duo of patent leather baggies there hehe



SophiaLee said:


> Cartier Love bracelet in rose gold. I love it so



yayyy...Cartier does Rose Gold sooo well!



CC.XOXO said:


> Celine mini luggage in Fluo pink



that's such an awesome shade, definitely one of Celine's best colors of all time!!


----------



## calisnoopy

G&Smommy said:


> Here is my big non-Chanel indulgence- VCA pave Magic ring to match my pendant.



weeeee...so sparkly!! loves 



fieryfashionist said:


> I have more to post, but here is what I have pics of!
> 
> Yumi Kim dress and top (sale)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prada bow wedges (Nordies sale)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got these Valentino beige platform bow peeptoes a while back... wore em to the ballet last wknd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just threw this on (not how I'd wear it), but LOVE the dress... Elizabeth&James... need to get it altered (I intended to wear it to the ballet, but couldn't cuz there was no time to alter it)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Parker sequined mini... felt ****ty yesterday sooo... wore sequins, haha.  Had to do flats, cuz I walked a lot (and dressed it down), but next time I wear it, it's heels all the way!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anthro button down (strawberries)!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have these Thora flip flops in lots of colors... so comfy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Found this clic clac (light pink) in brand new like condition at my fave consignment shop!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CL nude patent 140 Altadamas (amazing consignment find in virtually brand new condition)!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valentino Mena wedges in light brown (NM sale)



the strawberry blouse is adorable! and i always love your "shoes up in the air" poses heehee



poporon said:


> My first vca purchase. The white mother of pearl butterfly pendant with yellow gold from Lucky Alhambra collection.



so cute!



fieryfashionist said:


> Some retail therapy from today (boy did I need it) and some stuff I hadn't posted from before!
> 
> Oonagh red shorts (sale) and Zara floral shirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amanda Uprichard green (so much more vibrant in person) dress (came with a belt, but my Anthro one is prettier)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oonagh dress - boutique sale (the side cutouts and resort-y print are fun)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prada neon pink peep toes (thanks to my shoe angel)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miu Miu nude patent wedges (NM sale)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modcloth heart tunic/top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yumi Kim top (sale)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miu Miu bag (brand new waaaay below retail find)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Makeup haul
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7 floral skinnies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NL sale dress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the back cutout
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fun neon leather bracelets (wore em with my clic clacs)!



those hot pink pradas are AMAZING...you could totally stop traffic with those...and love the hot pink bracelet too...Bendels? 



daffodilz said:


> lady dior



stunning! reminds me of my Rose Sorbet Lady Dior...which color is this 



LVChanelLISA said:


> *Hi Everyone, here are my recent non chanel purchases! These are LE pieces from the new Yayoi Kusama & Louis Vuitton artist collaboration. ENJOY!! I'm LVOING these polka dots!!*



soooo polka dotty! heehee, such a pop of color, congrats and enjoy them!!!



niknaks73 said:


> Hermes Garden Party Tote with Scarf!



love the color of your Garden Party...which leather and color is this?



soxx said:


> My indulgences this weekend:
> (1) Tiffany Victoria earrings 0.72ct
> (2) Dior python skin pochette



ive always loved the Tiffany Victoria earrings, so perfect for everyday wear!!



fawkex said:


> Love love love  your Dior Pochette... Congrats!!
> 
> Here's mine Balenciaga Mini Mini First Keychain in Coquelicot



OMG this is sooooo cute, is this a new style for Fall 2012? ive been out of the Balenciaga loop for so long now haha...may I ask how much this is too?


----------



## calisnoopy

fieryfashionist said:


> Haven't posted here in ages (personal issues)... lots of goodies from the past couple of months!
> 
> J Brand brocade jeans
> 
> 
> Aritzia camel long cardi (so cozy)!
> 
> 
> 7Fam burgundy coated skinnies (loooove the color)!
> 
> 
> NL Splendor blouse (sale)
> 
> 
> Wore it recently with my new Sandro skirt and black patent VPs
> 
> 
> Rebecca Taylor black leather mini (sale)
> 
> 
> Miu Miu black patent/jeweled flats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calvin Klein nude sequin shirt
> 
> 
> H clic clacs in black and burgundy
> 
> 
> Isabel Marant black leather Dicker booties
> 
> 
> NM exclusive blue/gold jeans
> 
> 
> 
> Amanda Uprichard purple silk tunic
> 
> 
> Alexander McQueen cream/black skull scarf (my first)!
> 
> 
> Sachin and Babi leather/knit pants



hey M...catching up on some TPF threads here hehe, love the Miu Miu flats...i got a pair of the nude glitter slipper flats with the rhinestones recently from Miu Miu BH, whenever i see Miu Miu or wear mine, i think of you


----------



## calisnoopy

jing bbag said:


> Just want to share my new B35 Geranium in PHW.
> 
> View attachment 1903158



gorgeoussssss!!!!


----------



## Beanskitty

I wanted to share a non-Chanel handbag with you.  It is my new VBH pink ostrich Brera.  It is handmade in Italy and it is suede lined.  This bag is a very limited edition, worldwide, and I am delighted to have it.


----------



## Emerilla

Beanskitty said:


> I wanted to share a non-Chanel handbag with you.  It is my new VBH pink ostrich Brera.  It is handmade in Italy and it is suede lined.  This bag is a very limited edition, worldwide, and I am delighted to have it.



It's a gorgeous one of a kind piece, big congrats!!!


----------



## luckylove

jing bbag said:


> Just want to share my new B35 Geranium in PHW.
> 
> View attachment 1903158



Wow! This is one of my HG! Gorgeous!! May I ask how long you waited for this color combo?  Enjoy her in the best of health!  I hope we can be bag twins soon!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Beanskitty said:
			
		

> I wanted to share a non-Chanel handbag with you.  It is my new VBH pink ostrich Brera.  It is handmade in Italy and it is suede lined.  This bag is a very limited edition, worldwide, and I am delighted to have it.



Popping by to say congrats on such a stunning addition to your amazing collection!!   I just love the color... so pretty!!


----------



## G&Smommy

Beanskitty said:


> I wanted to share a non-Chanel handbag with you.  It is my new VBH pink ostrich Brera.  It is handmade in Italy and it is suede lined.  This bag is a very limited edition, worldwide, and I am delighted to have it.



I love this!  Congrats!  I recently saw VBH bags at NM and was intrigued but didn't have time to stop and try one on.  There was a gorgeous crocodile bag in the same style as yours.


----------



## mlag724

Beanskitty said:


> I wanted to share a non-Chanel handbag with you.  It is my new VBH pink ostrich Brera.  It is handmade in Italy and it is suede lined.  This bag is a very limited edition, worldwide, and I am delighted to have it.


----------



## mihoshe

Beanskitty said:
			
		

> I wanted to share a non-Chanel handbag with you.  It is my new VBH pink ostrich Brera.  It is handmade in Italy and it is suede lined.  This bag is a very limited edition, worldwide, and I am delighted to have it.



Lovely bag! I love its structured look! &hearts;!


----------



## myfirstchanel

molmol4317 said:


> Thx for letting me share my Goyard Hardy!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1881873



Hi I saw this bag and I fell in love I had no idea what this brand was do u mind sharing the price and where you got it? Would help so much and thank you sooo much for sharing!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Some goodies!

Few weeks back, went to the Chopard sample sale... and my floating diamond dreams came true!  

Floating heart necklace (which I haven't taken off since that day)! 






Equipment cashmere tunic sweater (and my necklace)!





Then, my amazing mom (been very down for some months post god awful made no sense and never will make any sense break up ) made my year by buying me these... 

Floating diamond heart ring!





And then... these insane earrings!





Happy Beach watch with diamond bezel (a share item)!  So whimsical and fun!





Dvf Zarita (sorta obsessed with this particular dress) in the NM (Shopbop had it, too) exclusive color (sale) and also in Nude from Saks (on super sale)!









NL grand prize sweater dress (sale)!





Kate Spade ring (f&f)





French Connection sweater (sale)





Dvf Rosita lace sweater dress (f&f sale)





Miu Miu black glitter jeweled heel flats (sale)





Miu Miu black leather/silver glitter sole ankle boots (sale)





Karen Millen stone wool coat (so high maintenance but so pretty) - sale!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Strictmuffin said:
			
		

> My little loot. Have been looking for this for a long time.



So pretty! 




			
				mscha said:
			
		

> Not a Chanel purse but another big purchase for this year, thanks for letting me share....
> 
> http://
> 
> and some modelling pic....
> http://



Gorgeous!! 




			
				Bornsocialite26 said:
			
		

> Happy to be back here! was in hibernation mode when I was preggers! gave birth 3mos ago, an unexpected buy passed by it and it was love at first sight!



Damn, you gave birth three months ago and look like THAT?!  Forget the bag, holy crap!  I wanna buy your genes, haha. 




			
				allbrandspls said:
			
		

> congrats on your beautiful bag.
> 
> Hang in there Minal!!! Congrats on your massive haul. love the brocade.



Aww, thanks so much, W!! 




			
				redjazzy said:
			
		

> Two new purchases this month



Beautiful!! 




			
				win28 said:
			
		

> I think partly what helped me decide to go with the blue vs purple chic caviar, was coz I also came across this purple bag...altho not a chanel, but I really fell for this purple



Wow, what a spectacular color!! 




			
				jing bbag said:
			
		

> Just want to share my new B35 Geranium in PHW.



Stunning Birkin! 




			
				Lavenderduckiez said:
			
		

> daffodil 160mm and pigalle plato 120mm



Hot x2!!  




			
				rulebabe said:
			
		

> I contemplated another Chanel treat but in the end went for......a new datejust with whitegold. Love it!!!



Wow, SO gorgeous!! 




			
				calisnoopy said:
			
		

> hey M...catching up on some TPF threads here hehe, love the Miu Miu flats...i got a pair of the nude glitter slipper flats with the rhinestones recently from Miu Miu BH, whenever i see Miu Miu or wear mine, i think of you



Hey C!  Oooooh, I'm waiting for those to go on sale, haha... I bought the black version and love em... prob don't need the nude, too!  You know me, haha... anything sparkly, glittery, girly... very me!


----------



## jing bbag

I waited for about 2 months.  My SA offered me the size 40 at first, but it was way too big for my liking so my DH and I told her that we will wait for a 30 or 35 and about 2 months later she gave us a call.  Goodluck! Hope we can be bag twins 



luckylove said:


> Wow! This is one of my HG! Gorgeous!! May I ask how long you waited for this color combo?  Enjoy her in the best of health!  I hope we can be bag twins soon!


----------



## mymelody1

fieryfashionist said:
			
		

> Some goodies!
> 
> Few weeks back, went to the Chopard sample sale... and my floating diamond dreams came true!
> 
> Floating heart necklace (which I haven't taken off since that day)!
> 
> Equipment cashmere tunic sweater (and my necklace)!
> 
> Then, my amazing mom (been very down for some months post god awful made no sense and never will make any sense break up ) made my year by buying me these...
> 
> Floating diamond heart ring!
> 
> And then... these insane earrings!
> 
> Happy Beach watch with diamond bezel (a share item)!  So whimsical and fun!
> 
> Dvf Zarita (sorta obsessed with this particular dress) in the NM (Shopbop had it, too) exclusive color (sale) and also in Nude from Saks (on super sale)!
> 
> NL grand prize sweater dress (sale)!
> 
> Kate Spade ring (f&f)
> 
> French Connection sweater (sale)
> 
> Dvf Rosita lace sweater dress (f&f sale)
> 
> Miu Miu black glitter jeweled heel flats (sale)
> 
> Miu Miu black leather/silver glitter sole ankle boots (sale)
> 
> Karen Millen stone wool coat (so high maintenance but so pretty) - sale!



I'm absolutely in love with your chopard purchases... Can you let me know
Where was the sample sale and how to get on that mailing list? Thx a bunch!


----------



## sassygee

Fieryfashionist, I always love seeing your fashion show, new buys.  Really love your high maintenance coat.  Great modeling pics.


----------



## nashpoo

I felt a bit wary of buying a Rebecca Minkoff since I already have a black Jumbo but I caved once I saw this one with Rose Gold Hardware!


----------



## Dianabanana12

fieryfashionist said:


> Some goodies!
> 
> Few weeks back, went to the Chopard sample sale... and my floating diamond dreams came true!
> 
> Floating heart necklace (which I haven't taken off since that day)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Equipment cashmere tunic sweater (and my necklace)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, my amazing mom (been very down for some months post god awful made no sense and never will make any sense break up ) made my year by buying me these...
> 
> Floating diamond heart ring!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And then... these insane earrings!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Beach watch with diamond bezel (a share item)!  So whimsical and fun!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dvf Zarita (sorta obsessed with this particular dress) in the NM (Shopbop had it, too) exclusive color (sale) and also in Nude from Saks (on super sale)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NL grand prize sweater dress (sale)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kate Spade ring (f&f)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> French Connection sweater (sale)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dvf Rosita lace sweater dress (f&f sale)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miu Miu black glitter jeweled heel flats (sale)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miu Miu black leather/silver glitter sole ankle boots (sale)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Karen Millen stone wool coat (so high maintenance but so pretty) - sale!



Oh my lord what a haul!!! Love everything!

OT -- But my BF of 4 years and I just broke up (pretty much sort of a break but who knows) out of nowhere. Its been 2-21/2 months and is getting easier already. Time is the only thing that heals it!! Stay strong


----------



## Bevyofpurses

Hermes Amulette bag charm in fauve Barenia and a pair of twilly for my black hac 32 in chevre (HERMES' answer to Chanel's caviar (without offense to Ardennes/fjord lovers). The CL is tres décolleté . Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Orchidlady

fieryfashionist said:
			
		

> Some goodies!
> 
> Few weeks back, went to the Chopard sample sale... and my floating diamond dreams came true!
> 
> Floating heart necklace (which I haven't taken off since that day)!



Loving everything that you bought, so envious!!  lol

My recent non-Chanel indulgence is the MK Clutch that I got during Black Friday sale. My go to errands bag from now on.


----------



## win28

fieryfashionist said:
			
		

> Some goodies!
> 
> Few weeks back, went to the Chopard sample sale... and my floating diamond dreams came true!
> 
> Floating heart necklace (which I haven't taken off since that day)!
> 
> Equipment cashmere tunic sweater (and my necklace)!
> 
> Then, my amazing mom (been very down for some months post god awful made no sense and never will make any sense break up ) made my year by buying me these...
> 
> Floating diamond heart ring!
> 
> And then... these insane earrings!
> 
> Happy Beach watch with diamond bezel (a share item)!  So whimsical and fun!
> 
> Dvf Zarita (sorta obsessed with this particular dress) in the NM (Shopbop had it, too) exclusive color (sale) and also in Nude from Saks (on super sale)!
> 
> NL grand prize sweater dress (sale)!
> 
> Kate Spade ring (f&f)
> 
> French Connection sweater (sale)
> 
> Dvf Rosita lace sweater dress (f&f sale)
> 
> Miu Miu black glitter jeweled heel flats (sale)
> 
> Miu Miu black leather/silver glitter sole ankle boots (sale)
> 
> Karen Millen stone wool coat (so high maintenance but so pretty) - sale!



Wow love the goodies. I bought the exact same coat recently from Karen millen too but in black during their 50% VIP sale. Actually also bought the long coat below, a dress and a red leather jacket


----------



## shoe_a_holic

don't want to be guilty but here's my new baby... Balenciaga metallic dark grey first


----------



## pinkprashu

Mulberry bayswater in blackforest


----------



## Jollyberry78

nashpoo said:


> I felt a bit wary of buying a Rebecca Minkoff since I already have a black Jumbo but I caved once I saw this one with Rose Gold Hardware!


Hi Nashpoo,

Love the cream colored wallet! Where is it from if you don't mind sharing.
Thanks. =)


----------



## nashpoo

Jollyberry78 said:


> Hi Nashpoo,
> 
> Love the cream colored wallet! Where is it from if you don't mind sharing.
> Thanks. =)



Thanks! It's a little bit pinky in person! But it's by Ted Baker. :]]


----------



## lovieluvslux

Bornsocialite26 said:


> Happy to be back here! was in hibernation mode when I was preggers! gave birth 3mos ago, an unexpected buy passed by it and it was love at first sight!


Nice & congrats on the new baby!  I wanted to get a downtown tote, but this is changing my mind.


----------



## jacqlim

Shoes obsession during Thanksgiving! Miu miu, Prada, Ysl, Charlotte Olympia and Tory burch! All of them are from Black Friday Sales! Thanks for letting me share! =D


----------



## Orchidlady

My new Burberry watch


----------



## jnize

jacqlim said:


> Shoes obsession during Thanksgiving! Miu miu, Prada, Ysl, Charlotte Olympia and Tory burch! All of them are from Black Friday Sales! Thanks for letting me share! =D



Omg, What a awesome fruitful haul. Enjoy them ..


----------



## lv13

jacqlim said:


> Shoes obsession during Thanksgiving! Miu miu, Prada, Ysl, Charlotte Olympia and Tory burch! All of them are from Black Friday Sales! Thanks for letting me share! =D



Wow I have died and gone to shoe heaven!  Great haul.  Love them all.... you are so lucky!


----------



## fieryfashionist

Sale headbands from Bloomies






7fam coated metallic blue skinnies (sale)!





NL blouse (love the 3 bows on the neckline)!





Actually wore this out the day I got it (rag & bone knit dress)





Stila lip glaze set





J. Crew sale necklace





Judith Lieber (NM/Target) mirror





NM/Target Brian Atwood studded leather gloves 





NM/Target Proenza Schouler sweatshirt 





NM/Target Tracy Reese blouse





JC multicolor glitter flats (sale)





Gucci black pebbled leather Soho boots (sale)





Blue box!





Can't wait to drink hot chocolate (I drink it the way others might drink coffee, haha) in this!! 





CL black/silver pigalle plato 120s (LOVE)!!


----------



## fieryfashionist

mymelody1 said:
			
		

> I'm absolutely in love with your chopard purchases... Can you let me know
> Where was the sample sale and how to get on that mailing list? Thx a bunch!



Aww, thank you!   There was no mailing list actually... it was done through Soiffer Haskin - they actually do a fair amount of high end sample sales!   I don't think the Chopard one is all that common though... just lucked out that it happened when it did!   I would check the website for figure sample sales! 




			
				sassygee said:
			
		

> Fieryfashionist, I always love seeing your fashion show, new buys.  Really love your high maintenance coat.  Great modeling pics.



That's so nice of you to say... thank you!   I need to wear that high maintenance beauty a bit more, haha. 




			
				nashpoo said:
			
		

> I felt a bit wary of buying a Rebecca Minkoff since I already have a black Jumbo but I caved once I saw this one with Rose Gold Hardware!



Such a pretty RM bag! 




			
				Dianabanana12 said:
			
		

> Oh my lord what a haul!!! Love everything!
> 
> OT -- But my BF of 4 years and I just broke up (pretty much sort of a break but who knows) out of nowhere. Its been 2-21/2 months and is getting easier already. Time is the only thing that heals it!! Stay strong



Aww, thank you!   I'm so sorry to hear that... it must be so hard.   I guess it's a cliche for a reason... I'll just keep helping myself get to a better place and maybe one day, the pain will be gone (doubtful, given my personality, but at least greatly lessened). 




			
				Bevyofpurses said:
			
		

> Hermes Amulette bag charm in fauve Barenia and a pair of twilly for my black hac 32 in chevre (HERMES' answer to Chanel's caviar (without offense to Ardennes/fjord lovers). The CL is tres décolleté . Thanks for letting me share.



Gorgeous B, ahh ... love the Twillies and CLs!! 




			
				Orchidlady said:
			
		

> Loving everything that you bought, so envious!!  lol
> 
> My recent non-Chanel indulgence is the MK Clutch that I got during Black Friday sale. My go to errands bag from now on.



What a clutch!!   Haha, thank you! 




			
				win28 said:
			
		

> Wow love the goodies. I bought the exact same coat recently from Karen millen too but in black during their 50% VIP sale. Actually also bought the long coat below, a dress and a red leather jacket



Oooooh, yay for coat twins!   I love the coat you have on... looks SO great on you!! 




			
				shoe_a_holic said:
			
		

> don't want to be guilty but here's my new baby... Balenciaga metallic dark grey first



Lovely Bal!! 




			
				pinkprashu said:
			
		

> Mulberry bayswater in blackforest



I've already liked this bag... your pic shows me just why!! 




			
				jacqlim said:
			
		

> Shoes obsession during Thanksgiving! Miu miu, Prada, Ysl, Charlotte Olympia and Tory burch! All of them are from Black Friday Sales! Thanks for letting me share! =D



Omg, holy shoe haul!   What fantastic buys!! 




			
				Orchidlady said:
			
		

> My new Burberry watch



Looks so nice on you!!


----------



## jacqlim

jnize said:


> Omg, What a awesome fruitful haul. Enjoy them ..





lv13 said:


> Wow I have died and gone to shoe heaven!  Great haul.  Love them all.... you are so lucky!



Thank you jnize and lv13!! I can't wait to wear them out!


----------



## angeluv101

Loving December! 




Lipglosses haul! Stila Xmas lipglaze pack, YSL, Jill Stuart (how pretty packaging, got the blusher too!) And....I got 2 Chanels lolz




Just ordered Gucci shades... 




Prada saffino wallet
LV Cles Pomme
LV Cles Damier ebene


----------



## Michele728

fieryfashionist said:


> Sale headbands from Bloomies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 7fam coated metallic blue skinnies (sale)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NL blouse (love the 3 bows on the neckline)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually wore this out the day I got it (rag & bone knit dress)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stila lip glaze set
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J. Crew sale necklace
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Judith Lieber (NM/Target) mirror
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NM/Target Brian Atwood studded leather gloves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NM/Target Proenza Schouler sweatshirt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NM/Target Tracy Reese blouse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JC multicolor glitter flats (sale)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gucci black pebbled leather Soho boots (sale)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue box!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to drink hot chocolate (I drink it the way others might drink coffee, haha) in this!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CL black/silver pigalle plato 120s (LOVE)!!


Wow! What a fabulous haul!


----------



## Michele728

jacqlim said:


> Shoes obsession during Thanksgiving! Miu miu, Prada, Ysl, Charlotte Olympia and Tory burch! All of them are from Black Friday Sales! Thanks for letting me share! =D


I  your new shoes! Congrats!


----------



## Michele728

Orchidlady said:


> My new Burberry watch


Congrats on your beautiful new watch!


----------



## Michele728

angeluv101 said:


> Loving December!
> 
> View attachment 1972366
> 
> 
> Lipglosses haul! Stila Xmas lipglaze pack, YSL, Jill Stuart (how pretty packaging, got the blusher too!) And....I got 2 Chanels lolz
> 
> View attachment 1972368
> 
> 
> Just ordered Gucci shades...
> 
> View attachment 1972358
> 
> 
> Prada saffino wallet
> LV Cles Pomme
> LV Cles Damier ebene


I love December too  Enjoy your new goodies!


----------



## vink

Here're mine!  
I'm so sorry I cheat! But no regret getting these beautiful bags.


----------



## sugarplumpurse

vink said:


> Here're mine!
> I'm so sorry I cheat! But no regret getting these beautiful bags.



Ohhhh!
They are soooo beautiful....!! Big congrats!!
love them both...esp LD...!!
May I know the name of the color on your lovely LD?..
I've been looking for this shade...
TIA....


----------



## Cucci

vink said:


> Here're mine!
> I'm so sorry I cheat! But no regret getting these beautiful bags.



Dear Vink!

I always wanted to buy a Lady Dior but got distracted by the classic flap
Can you tell what you paid for it?
Thanks so much, hope you don't mind.


----------



## ashin121

Matching burberry trench coats for the newlyweds 
DH - London and mine - Prorsum


----------



## vink

sugarplumpurse said:


> Ohhhh!
> They are soooo beautiful....!! Big congrats!!
> love them both...esp LD...!!
> May I know the name of the color on your lovely LD?..
> I've been looking for this shade...
> TIA....



I got the LD pre-loved. I don't know the exact name of the color, but the seller listed it as Baby Blue. I think some expert in the Dior forum maybe able to help. I also posted my reveal there.


----------



## vink

Cucci said:


> Dear Vink!
> 
> I always wanted to buy a Lady Dior but got distracted by the classic flap
> Can you tell what you paid for it?
> Thanks so much, hope you don't mind.



After all the conversion rate, I paid about USD2,120.- for it. It's a pre-owned one. I got it authenticated in the Dior forum before pulling the trigger.


----------



## sassygee

Here are a few of my favorite things. Picked up on some nice red and blue at Hermes over the past four months.












Indigo 35 Togo Birkin with GHW

Some other red and blue accessories, my favorite colors



















This was a pleasant surprise, right before the holidays and holiday travel. Thanks for letting me share


----------



## Hanae

I bought a new wallet since I got mugged.

Much cheaper than a Chanel but yet I like it and find it edgy!


----------



## yinnie

I fell hard for celine in the last couple of months *.* 
My small olive trapeze bag and medium navy vintage box bag


----------



## Hanae

yinnie said:
			
		

> I fell hard for celine in the last couple of months *.*
> My small olive trapeze bag and medium navy vintage box bag



Lovely!!


----------



## OrangeSherbet

I've been naughty this year, not just with Chanel 




Hermes clic clac in Poudre and Calvi card case in Rouge Garance, LV key pouch in Vernis Amarante and my current love, YSL Arty ring! Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## OrangeSherbet

sassygee said:
			
		

> Here are a few of my favorite things. Picked up on some nice red and blue at Hermes over the past four months.
> 
> Indigo 35 Togo Birkin with GHW
> 
> Some other red and blue accessories, my favorite colors
> 
> This was a pleasant surprise, right before the holidays and holiday travel. Thanks for letting me share



Hi sassygee, looks like we have the same Calvi! Love your other Hermes accessories too. And that Birkin... I wish money grew on trees. Sigh!!


----------



## sassygee

yinnie said:


> I fell hard for celine in the last couple of months *.*
> My small olive trapeze bag and medium navy vintage box bag



Absolutely loooovvvveeee the vintage Navy box with GHW


----------



## sassygee

OrangeSherbet said:


> Hi sassygee, looks like we have the same Calvi! Love your other Hermes accessories too. And that Birkin... I wish money grew on trees. Sigh!!



I guess that makes us twins.  Like you, I love the saturation of the rouge garrance in the togo.  No purchase is too big or too small. Just use it and enjoy the richness of all of your purchases for many years to come.  Things are meant to be enjoyed and not coveted.  Have a good holiday.


----------



## sassygee

Hanae said:


> I bought a new wallet since I got mugged.
> 
> Much cheaper than a Chanel but yet I like it and find it edgy!



Loving the _*red ostrich*_.  I am sorry to hear about you getting accosted.  Please be safe and enjoy your new wallet in good health.  I hope you purchase will help with the traumatic memories of getting mugged and someone taking your possessions. Be safe and seasons greetings.


----------



## OrangeSherbet

sassygee said:
			
		

> I guess that makes us twins.  Like you, I love the saturation of the rouge garrance in the togo.  No purchase is too big or too small. Just use it and enjoy the richness of all of your purchases for many years to come.  Things are meant to be enjoyed and not coveted.  Have a good holiday.



Thanks for the very sweet and lovely comments. Wise words, indeed! I will enjoy my purchases for sure! You too


----------



## CPA

I saw these at bloomies and decided to pick them up.  A non-chanel indulgence.


----------



## sassygee

CPA said:


> I saw these at bloomies and decided to pick them up.  A non-chanel indulgence.



Wow!!!! Congratulations on your Ferragamo trifecta (a red, navy, and black) in colors.  Enjoy your new  wonderful bags and wear them in good health.  Happy holidays and seasons greetings.


----------



## sugarplumpurse

vink said:


> I got the LD pre-loved. I don't know the exact name of the color, but the seller listed it as Baby Blue. I think some expert in the Dior forum maybe able to help. I also posted my reveal there.



Thanks..vink...
They are lovely...


----------



## allbrandspls

been lusting over this dolce and gabbana floral clutch since I saw it on 
pinterest. Thanks to the tpfer that help me.


----------



## Myrkur

vink said:


> Here're mine!
> I'm so sorry I cheat! But no regret getting these beautiful bags.



Love the lady dior!! Do you mind sharing the price?


----------



## Myrkur

sassygee said:


> Here are a few of my favorite things. Picked up on some nice red and blue at Hermes over the past four months.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1975848
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1975850
> 
> 
> Indigo 35 Togo Birkin with GHW
> 
> Some other red and blue accessories, my favorite colors
> 
> 
> View attachment 1975851
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1975852
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1975853
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was a pleasant surprise, right before the holidays and holiday travel. Thanks for letting me share



Love the birkin


----------



## Myrkur

fieryfashionist said:


> CL black/silver pigalle plato 120s (LOVE)!!



omg love the spike loubs!!


----------



## vink

Myrkur said:


> Love the lady dior!! Do you mind sharing the price?



I got it pre-own. From the exchange rate today, that'll be about USD2,150.-


----------



## sassygee

Myrkur said:


> Love the birkin



Thanks so much Mykur.  It was quite a holiday surprise after being on the waitlist for almost two years. First navy in a while at the boutique. I love the navy and gold combo.  I also took her out for a spin while on holiday in Kona Hawaii.  I took my Navy reissue WOC and the Birkin. Enjoy the remaining holidays and happy New Year.


----------



## mscha

a start of a deadly "H"abit...

http://
	

http://
	

http://


----------



## sassygee

mscha said:


> a start of a deadly "H"abit...
> 
> http://
> 
> 
> http://
> 
> 
> http://



Congratulations and Happy Holidays.  I looks like you had a good Xmas.  You can't go wrong with Chanel and Hermes.  Very nice CDCs.  Wear them in good health.


----------



## jeszica

am crazy abt YSL Arty rings now


----------



## Beanskitty

Happy Holidays!!  It has been a great holiday season for me with these lovely new gifts.  DH designed the Persian turquoise and diamond earrings for me.  We have a great jeweler who built them for him.  They are about 2" long.  I also received a Celine micro luggage tri-color bag.  I love the color combination and have been using it already.

Hope you all had a great holiday, as well.

Beanskitty


----------



## Pursebop

Beanskitty said:
			
		

> Happy Holidays!!  It has been a great holiday season for me with these lovely new gifts.  DH designed the Persian turquoise and diamond earrings for me.  We have a great jeweler who built them for him.  They are about 2" long.  I also received a Celine micro luggage tri-color bag.  I love the color combination and have been using it already.
> 
> Hope you all had a great holiday, as well.
> 
> Beanskitty



Beanskitty your holiday treasures are very beautiful. Especially the precious earrings designed by DH ~ that gift is priceless 
Wear those earrings with much warmth and happiness in your heart! 
The bronze sculpture in the back is very dramatic and strong too  exquisite taste! 
Love it's richness and what a perfect Celine luggage.....congratulations on all and happy 2013


----------



## Hanae

It's sale time and I'm going gaga


Got these babies!
Everything in python!!


----------



## bagchic1

I am a big fan of Jay Strongwater ornaments 




























And now gained a new addition! Aren't they beautiful with all the intricate details!


----------



## saltgirl01

Impulse buy! They're comfortable but I'm not sure if I want to keep them.


----------



## cece1

Hanae said:


> It's sale time and I'm going gaga
> 
> 
> Got these babies!
> Everything in python!!



Love them!!


----------



## Hanae

cece1 said:
			
		

> Love them!!



They're the best!!!!


----------



## myfirstchanel

My non Chanel purchase recently  love it


----------



## jeninvan

So there's this new store in edmonton called Simons and cam across this little gem...I couldn't pass up this find and it was almost 75% off...couldn't believe it...def one of the best finds ever...introducing miss nina ricci


----------



## Michele728

myfirstchanel said:


> My non Chanel purchase recently  love it
> 
> 
> View attachment 2012026



Enjoy your new iPad!!! I recently purchased the iPad mini and I am in love with it.


----------



## Snoopy123

Hi just wonder if the ipad mini can fit into a Jumbo by size and weight.  Most grateful for your advice please.  Many thanks&#128516;


----------



## bagchic1

Snoopy123 said:
			
		

> Hi just wonder if the ipad mini can fit into a Jumbo by size and weight.  Most grateful for your advice please.  Many thanksdde04



Yes, but I would not recommend doing it because it will stretch the bottom of bag and makes it saggy overtime.


----------



## shoe_a_holic

thanks for letting me share


----------



## shoe_a_holic

Because its my birthday I can spend a little extra. Thanks to my DH


----------



## Michele728

Snoopy123 said:


> Hi just wonder if the ipad mini can fit into a Jumbo by size and weight.  Most grateful for your advice please.  Many thanks&#55357;&#56836;



My iPad Mini fits into my Jumbo perfectly!


----------



## shoe_a_holic

I love birthdays!


----------



## shoe_a_holic

For the last of my birthday presents. This one is a surprise gift from hubby along with my new Chanel wallet that I posted in the January 2013 purchase. Yaaay me!!!


----------



## Myrkur

Miu Miu Sunglasses and Miu Miu Ballet flats


----------



## ashin121

I love Lululemon. Just picked up all of these items this weekend  Could have probably bought a LV neverfull or a chanel jewelry with the amount I spent. ahha


----------



## clu13

I went with the Louis Vuitton Sofia Coppola over the Chanel reissue tote - I debated for weeks but I'm really happy! And some other LV items


----------



## clu13

And some other shoes - Miu Miu and Kate spade


----------



## clu13

shoe_a_holic said:
			
		

> For the last of my birthday presents. This one is a surprise gift from hubby along with my new Chanel wallet that I posted in the January 2013 purchase. Yaaay me!!!



Congrats on the PS - I love PS watches!


----------



## emmaali

clu13 said:


> I went with the Louis Vuitton Sofia Coppola over the Chanel reissue tote - I debated for weeks but I'm really happy! And some other LV items



Gorgeous buys...love the LV flats especially


----------



## shoe_a_holic

clu13 said:


> And some other shoes - Miu Miu and Kate spade





clu13 said:


> Congrats on the PS - I love PS watches!



love all your LV & kate spade & miu miu haul especially the red KS shoes is so cute


----------



## bluekit

your KS shoes are so cute!!!


clu13 said:


> And some other shoes - Miu Miu and Kate spade


----------



## Myrkur

clu13 said:


> I went with the Louis Vuitton Sofia Coppola over the Chanel reissue tote - I debated for weeks but I'm really happy! And some other LV items



love the SC


----------



## anthrocite_love

Balenciaga moto jacket in Militaire, Celine mini luggage in black with silver hardware and drummed leather, and Frye Jane Stitched boots in cognac


----------



## Pursebop

Myrkur said:


> Miu Miu Sunglasses and Miu Miu Ballet flats


*love your Miu Miu sunglasses...we are matching twins because I have the green ones!
I get tons of compliments when I wear them*


----------



## Pursepushin

Love these sunglasses, especially in red. 
Good stuff, everyone!! Don't need to buy anything; can get thrill from all of yours.


----------



## Myrkur

******** said:


> *love your Miu Miu sunglasses...we are matching twins because I have the green ones!
> I get tons of compliments when I wear them*



Yay sunglasses twins  I had the leopard ones first, but I lost them unfortunately


----------



## i.am.mimi

I got myself a Long Champ "Le Pilage" bilberry bag. It's been convenient for errands & is still less than the tax of a classic &#128541;!


----------



## zephyrzeq

bought during holiday, from Incheon Airport


----------



## nurzy hamzy

zephyrzeq said:


> bought during holiday, from Incheon Airport



Nice!!


----------



## tutushopper

My slide to the other side:  a Soft Tote and Wallet (comes with chain to be a wristlet or small carry).  J'adore!


----------



## Pursebop

Myrkur said:


> Yay sunglasses twins  I had the leopard ones first, but I lost them unfortunately



*they look fab on you...and your puppy is just too cute
*


----------



## krystl

Here's my Celine Trapeze


----------



## emmaali

My non-chanel indulgence this month. New Year requires new gadgets


----------



## emmaali

tutushopper said:


> My slide to the other side:  a Soft Tote and Wallet (comes with chain to be a wristlet or small carry).  J'adore!



Such a beautiful purchase


----------



## tutushopper

emmaali said:


> Such a beautiful purchase



Thank you


----------



## Myrkur

******** said:


> *they look fab on you...and your puppy is just too cute
> *



Thank you


----------



## Myrkur

Yaaaay, finally my LD has arrived


----------



## artax

Myrkur said:


> Yay sunglasses twins  I had the leopard ones first, but I lost them unfortunately


What a lovely pic Myrkur! Love it!


----------



## tutushopper

Myrkur said:


> Yaaaay, finally my LD has arrived



Awesome!  That is one beautiful Lady Dior!  Congrats (and the doggie really is cute).  It's a week for Dior!


----------



## tutushopper

krystl said:


> Here's my Celine Trapeze





emmaali said:


> View attachment 2033459
> 
> 
> Lovely Celine!  Congrats
> 
> My non-chanel indulgence this month. New Year requires new gadgets



Nice iphone & ipad mini!  Gadgets come in handy for sure.  Congrats!


----------



## Onthego

Hanae said:
			
		

> It's sale time and I'm going gaga
> 
> Got these babies!
> Everything in python!!



Those boots are amazing. Please let me know the designer and where did you get them. TIA


----------



## Pursebop

Myrkur said:
			
		

> Yay sunglasses twins  I had the leopard ones first, but I lost them unfortunately



Just keep coming back to see pic of your beautiful puppy....what breed is it.....just precious!


----------



## tutushopper

Myrkur said:


> Thank you



I just looked at all of your dog photos on tumbler...ohmygosh they are soooooooo cute!  



******** said:


> Just keep coming back to see pic of your beautiful puppy....what breed is it.....just precious!



Too funny; I just finished going through her entire tumbler album of photos of these two dogs; they are so pretty and cute.  I want two!  They are Shiba Inus.  http://kitsunekenta.tumblr.com/


----------



## Yoshi1296

My Balenciaga clutch!!


----------



## Myrkur

******** said:


> Just keep coming back to see pic of your beautiful puppy....what breed is it.....just precious!



Aw! He's a Shiba Inu, it's a Japanese breed


----------



## Myrkur

tutushopper said:


> I just looked at all of your dog photos on tumbler...ohmygosh they are soooooooo cute!
> 
> 
> 
> Too funny; I just finished going through her entire tumbler album of photos of these two dogs; they are so pretty and cute.  I want two!  They are Shiba Inus.  http://kitsunekenta.tumblr.com/



Aw thank youu


----------



## Myrkur

artax said:


> What a lovely pic Myrkur! Love it!



Thank you!!


----------



## babycinnamon

Myrkur said:
			
		

> Thank you!!



Hey not to interrupt but I love your tumblr with the cute pcs of your furry loves!!! Soooo cute..I had to text a few to my friend who has a Shiba!


----------



## Pursebop

My new YSL tribute Blue Roy sandals to match my 13C metallic blue jumbo 

I'm in love.........


----------



## tutushopper

******** said:


> My new YSL tribute Blue Roy sandals to match my 13C metallic blue jumbo
> 
> I'm in love.........



Here it is again!  This is so lovely, I could look at this bag and those shoes all night!  That color is soooooooooo to die for!  I'm so glad you decided to do the matchy match thing.  Willeyi is such an enabler and we love her for it, as we love you for all of the wonderful bag reveals you do!  *BLUE!*


----------



## Fashionista2

Perfection


----------



## Pursebop

Myrkur said:


> Aw! He's a Shiba Inu, it's a Japanese breed



*just beautiful Mykur...I googled images of the Shiba Inu and was sharing with my DH 
The only one not amused was probably my all black German Shepard named Kongo *


----------



## Pursebop

tutushopper said:


> Here it is again!  This is so lovely, I could look at this bag and those shoes all night!  That color is soooooooooo to die for!  I'm so glad you decided to do the matchy match thing.  Willeyi is such an enabler and we love her for it, as we love you for all of the wonderful bag reveals you do!  *BLUE!*



*tutushopper u can see I did get a little over excited, both about shoes and more so the picture...just love how my garden inspired pic turned out! Thank you for sharing my enthusiasm*


----------



## Michele728

******** said:


> My new YSL tribute Blue Roy sandals to match my 13C metallic blue jumbo
> 
> I'm in love.........



You always take the most beautiful pictures! The YSL shoes match so perfectly with your Jumbo


----------



## Pursebop

Michele728 said:


> You always take the most beautiful pictures! The YSL shoes match so perfectly with your Jumbo



*thank you...my love for plants inspires me every time!*


----------



## honeyshopper

My sale purchases:

Burberry shearling
Moncler hooded coat


----------



## babycinnamon

curieuse wallet


----------



## tutushopper

honeyshopper said:


> My sale purchases:
> 
> Burberry shearling
> Moncler hooded coat
> 
> View attachment 2037428
> 
> View attachment 2037429



Gorgeous shearling; looks so warm and cosy!  So does the hooded coat.


----------



## tutushopper

babycinnamon said:


> curieuse wallet



Oooooooooh pretty red wallet!


----------



## artax

Burberry shearling jacket that I always wanted! Got the last one on sale!


----------



## tutushopper

artax said:


> Burberry shearling jacket that I always wanted! Got the last one on sale!



Awesome!  Great jacket & congrats for getting the last one on sale!  It looks so warm and stylish!


----------



## artax

tutushopper said:


> Awesome!  Great jacket & congrats for getting the last one on sale!  It looks so warm and stylish!


Thanks tutushopper! Yes, it looks great and I couldn't believe that is much warmer in it than my Moncler jacket!


----------



## honeyshopper

artax said:


> Burberry shearling jacket that I always wanted! Got the last one on sale!



Haha, we are siblings. I got the shearling coat from BG. Yep it's warmer than moncler too!


----------



## honeyshopper

tutushopper said:


> Gorgeous shearling; looks so warm and cosy!  So does the hooded coat.



Thanks, it snowed last night. So the timing is right for these toasty warm beauties.


----------



## babycinnamon

tutushopper said:
			
		

> Oooooooooh pretty red wallet!



thanks!! I love LV SLGs!


----------



## babycinnamon

artax said:
			
		

> Burberry shearling jacket that I always wanted! Got the last one on sale!



Lucky you for scoring it on sale! It looks very warm and cozy but still very cute and stylish at the same time!


----------



## artax

honeyshopper said:


> Haha, we are siblings. I got the shearling coat from BG. Yep it's warmer than moncler too!


Congrats on your coat!  Love it too!


----------



## artax

babycinnamon said:


> Lucky you for scoring it on sale! It looks very warm and cozy but still very cute and stylish at the same time!


 Yes, it's stylish and warm!:urock:


----------



## bagaholic92

Bought this yellow phantom on end of dec, DH then bought me the matching ferragamo shoe ..  My favourite bag now!


----------



## tutushopper

bagaholic92 said:


> Bought this yellow phantom on end of dec, DH then bought me the matching ferragamo shoe ..  My favourite bag now!



These are so stunning; love this yellow!  The bag is gorgeous and the shoes are so lovely!  Congrats and sweet of DH!


----------



## saenzio

bagaholic92 said:


> Bought this yellow phantom on end of dec, DH then bought me the matching ferragamo shoe ..  My favourite bag now!



This color is stunning!!


----------



## luckylove

bagaholic92 said:


> Bought this yellow phantom on end of dec, DH then bought me the matching ferragamo shoe ..  My favourite bag now!




This is stunning!  May I ask you how you find the weight of the phantom?  I adore my Celine luggage totes and trapeze but do find them to be quite heavy. TIA


----------



## Myrkur

bagaholic92 said:


> Bought this yellow phantom on end of dec, DH then bought me the matching ferragamo shoe ..  My favourite bag now!



Saw it in the store and loved the yellow, but was too afraid I would get tired of it after a while. Now that I see your photo, I kind of regret not getting the bag


----------



## Myrkur

******** said:


> *just beautiful Mykur...I googled images of the Shiba Inu and was sharing with my DH
> The only one not amused was probably my all black German Shepard named Kongo *



Lol!!  Poor doggie, german shepards are beautiful dogs as well!!


----------



## Myrkur

babycinnamon said:


> Hey not to interrupt but I love your tumblr with the cute pcs of your furry loves!!! Soooo cute..I had to text a few to my friend who has a Shiba!



Thanks!! Is your friend on TPF as well? (or on the shibaforum?)


----------



## Myrkur

These are my latest purchases


----------



## Emerilla

******** said:


> My new YSL tribute Blue Roy sandals to match my 13C metallic blue jumbo
> 
> I'm in love.........




I'm in love too, ********. I just found out I will be my best friend's maid of honor and I was thinking about wearing something in THAT exact blue. Do you mind sharing the shoes' code and let me know where I could find them? OMG I'm such a copy cat but they are absolutely DIVINE!!! You have such an exquisite taste


----------



## Emerilla

tutushopper said:


> Here it is again!  This is so lovely, I could look at this bag and those shoes all night!  That color is soooooooooo to die for!  I'm so glad you decided to do the matchy match thing.  Willeyi is such an enabler and we love her for it, as we love you for all of the wonderful bag reveals you do!  *BLUE!*




Totally agree with you


----------



## soxx

bagaholic92 said:


> Bought this yellow phantom on end of dec, DH then bought me the matching ferragamo shoe ..  My favourite bag now!



So pretty!!!!


----------



## babycinnamon

Myrkur said:
			
		

> Thanks!! Is your friend on TPF as well? (or on the shibaforum?)



Lol my friend is a guy so no tPF for him! Not sure if he's on the shibaforum though. His sister's bf has a Shiba too and they got them together and they had 3 of the cutest puppies two summers ago! So cute I wish they would stay puppy-sized forever


----------



## babycinnamon

bagaholic92 said:
			
		

> Bought this yellow phantom on end of dec, DH then bought me the matching ferragamo shoe ..  My favourite bag now!



So pretty! Will be perfect for spring/summer!


----------



## babycinnamon

Myrkur said:
			
		

> These are my latest purchases



that shirt with the polka dot collar is too cute!


----------



## Pursebop

Emerilla said:


> I'm in love too, ********. I just found out I will be my best friend's maid of honor and I was thinking about wearing something in THAT exact blue. Do you mind sharing the shoes' code and let me know where I could find them? OMG I'm such a copy cat but they are absolutely DIVINE!!! You have such an exquisite taste




*of course I can
They are YSL tribute sandal #315490B8100 $875
color is called BLEU ROY
Call James at NM 305 632 0344
they are gorgeous and the platform gives me the glamour without the steep inset, very comfortable! This is my second pair of tribute sandals
*


----------



## Pursebop

Myrkur said:


> Lol!!  Poor doggie, german shepards are beautiful dogs as well!!



*And yes, we love our dear Kongo more than even imaginable
He has become quite the Chanel aficionado with my influence
Here is modeling my Chanel Beijing backpack*


----------



## **Ann**

babycinnamon said:
			
		

> Lol my friend is a guy so no tPF for him! Not sure if he's on the shibaforum though. His sister's bf has a Shiba too and they got them together and they had 3 of the cutest puppies two summers ago! So cute I wish they would stay puppy-sized forever








My baby girl...


----------



## babycinnamon

**Ann** said:
			
		

> My baby girl...



too cute! thanks for sharing!  what's her name?


----------



## **Ann**

babycinnamon said:


> too cute! thanks for sharing!  what's her name?



Thank you! Desten.  I know it's spelled wrong but my son was 10 when we got her and wanted to spell her name that way.  Our previous Chow Chows were Tampa and Aspen.


----------



## Emerilla

******** said:


> *of course I can
> They are YSL tribute sandal #315490B8100 $875
> color is called BLEU ROY
> Call James at NM 305 632 0344
> they are gorgeous and the platform gives me the glamour without the steep inset, very comfortable! This is my second pair of tribute sandals
> *



Thanks ********, you're the best


----------



## Pursebop

Emerilla said:


> Thanks ********, you're the best



&#10084; U are most welcome Emerilla!


----------



## stylemechanel

artax said:


> Burberry shearling jacket that I always wanted! Got the last one on sale!



I love that!!! Its beautiful, what a score.


----------



## stylemechanel

******** said:


> *And yes, we love our dear Kongo more than even imaginable
> He has become quite the Chanel aficionado with my influence
> Here is modeling my Chanel Beijing backpack*



********, she wears Chanel so well! I think you mighht have to get her her own Chanel collar. She is fabulous.


----------



## stylemechanel

**Ann** said:


> View attachment 2052818
> 
> 
> My baby girl...



Ann, your baby is adorable. what a sweet looking girl!


----------



## emmaali

My favorite shoes.... Ferragamo Jelly Flats &#128525;


----------



## samanthatyy

emmaali said:
			
		

> My favorite shoes.... Ferragamo Jelly Flats dde0d



For some reasons, this Barbados caused me so much pain and I had blisters after wearing them for only 15 mins! I then told myself no more jellies from SF, and I bought many Melissa to make it up. 

Recent purchase




Earlier purchase


----------



## tutushopper

emmaali said:


> My favorite shoes.... Ferragamo Jelly Flats &#128525;
> 
> View attachment 2055323



Love the bows!


----------



## tutushopper

samanthatyy said:


> For some reasons, this Barbados caused me so much pain and I had blisters after wearing them for only 15 mins! I then told myself no more jellies from SF, and I bought many Melissa to make it up.
> 
> Recent purchase
> View attachment 2055456
> 
> 
> 
> Earlier purchase
> View attachment 2055462



STUNNING shoes!  I love that blue!  So striking and bright.  The pinks you have are really lovely as well.  Such a great collection of shoes!


----------



## emmaali

samanthatyy said:


> For some reasons, this Barbados caused me so much pain and I had blisters after wearing them for only 15 mins! I then told myself no more jellies from SF, and I bought many Melissa to make it up.
> 
> Recent purchase
> 
> Earlier purchase



Suprisingly barbados is very comfortable on me and i can walk hours in it as it is very lightweight. 
When it came to shoes everybody has different preferences...hihihi.

Nice purchases dear &#128512;


----------



## anthrocite_love

So excited about my cute new Kate Spade Maryanne Shopper from the "Gold Coast" line in the color "Cashew". Almost looks like the Chanel GST doesn't it??? The leather quality pales in comparison but I love that I can use this as an everyday bag without worrying too much about her. I called her my marshmallow bag. :giggles:

Thanks for reading!


----------



## tutushopper

anthrocite_love said:


> So excited about my cute new Kate Spade Maryanne Shopper from the "Gold Coast" line in the color "Cashew". Almost looks like the Chanel GST doesn't it??? The leather quality pales in comparison but I love that I can use this as an everyday bag without worrying too much about her. I called her my marshmallow bag. :giggles:
> 
> Thanks for reading!



Lovely color, and nice to know you can use it everyday with no worries!  Congrats!


----------



## artax

stylemechanel said:


> I love that!!! Its beautiful, what a score.


Thank you! i'm sooooo happy!


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

anthrocite_love said:


> So excited about my cute new Kate Spade Maryanne Shopper from the "Gold Coast" line in the color "Cashew". Almost looks like the Chanel GST doesn't it??? The leather quality pales in comparison but I love that I can use this as an everyday bag without worrying too much about her. I called her my marshmallow bag. :giggles:
> 
> Thanks for reading!



my mom loved my beige claire ghw gst so much I got her this bag for xmas last year.  she loooovvveees it!


----------



## ladysarah

Ok I confess....a vintage Kelly 28


----------



## sassygee

ladysarah said:


> Ok I confess....a vintage Kelly 28



Woww!!!! Congrats ladysarah you are buidling wuite a collection of Hermes and Chanel.  Love the box black Kelly with gold hardware.  Enjoy and wear in good health.


----------



## Jeanxy

anthrocite_love said:


> So excited about my cute new Kate Spade Maryanne Shopper from the "Gold Coast" line in the color "Cashew". Almost looks like the Chanel GST doesn't it??? The leather quality pales in comparison but I love that I can use this as an everyday bag without worrying too much about her. I called her my marshmallow bag. :giggles:
> 
> Thanks for reading!



This is such a cute bag! I love it!!


----------



## addictedtoshop

Balenciaga clutch


----------



## Myrkur

Topshop dresses and skirt
Asos skirt and tights


----------



## tutushopper

addictedtoshop said:


> Balenciaga clutch



Pretty blue!



Myrkur said:


> Topshop dresses and skirt
> Asos skirt and tights



Lovely dresses, skirt and fun tights!


----------



## LVDragon07

Bf wanted to share his new toy he got today


----------



## ssicaa

my new and first lv...


----------



## tutushopper

LVDragon07 said:


> Bf wanted to share his new toy he got today



Very nice, and a great present for being such a great sport and driving to all the Chanel stores!



ssicaa said:


> my new and first lv...



Congrats!


----------



## josephinenwh

Just bought this lovely pair of ferragamo jelly flats which I m eyeing for so long!  And now I thinking should I exchange it to bali jelly bow thong sandals cos my fren told me that it hurt her last toe after wearing it for 30 mins.   Worst stil she say that bali jelly bow sandals bow will poke into your skin if u try to walk with it and the sales pwrson told her that a lot of custs encounter that too so he usually won't recommend to buy bali sandals.

How ah?!? Anyone who bought these jelly flat encounter this issue? TIA!


----------



## lshcat

A little Gucci cosmetic, to go with my Chanel.


----------



## lshcat

addictedtoshop said:


> Balenciaga clutch



I love that! Congrats.


----------



## tutushopper

lshcat said:


> A little Gucci cosmetic, to go with my Chanel.



How lovely!  That should fit perfectly in your GST!


----------



## lshcat

tutushopper said:


> How lovely!  That should fit perfectly in your GST!



Thank you! And thanks for your help in the other thread too, because of it, for now I can't part with the GST OR the camera bag.. I'm soooo banned for a very long time LOL. 

Hope everyone had a wonderful Valentine's day!


----------



## tutushopper

lshcat said:


> Thank you! And thanks for your help in the other thread too, because of it, for now I can't part with the GST OR the camera bag.. I'm soooo banned for a very long time LOL.
> 
> Hope everyone had a wonderful Valentine's day!



 You have two great bags, so you will be happy during your ban!


----------



## LVDragon07

tutushopper said:


> Very nice, and a great present for being such a great sport and driving to all the Chanel stores!
> 
> Thank you! He loves it! He's also babying it too, it's really cute


----------



## YEANETT

lshcat said:


> A little Gucci cosmetic, to go with my Chanel.



I love it all Ishcat!!! What is the Chanel small item in the corner? I love your Gucci cosmetic case too congrats!!


----------



## bgyoshi

addictedtoshop said:


> Balenciaga clutch



looooove it!


----------



## Lawseenai

LV Alma purse and Prada flats ... Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## tutushopper

Lawseenai said:


> LV Alma purse and Prada flats ... Thanks for letting me share!



Pretty color Alma and adorable flats!  Love the big bow.


----------



## myfirstchanel

My late Valentines gift


----------



## tutushopper

myfirstchanel said:


> My late Valentines gift
> 
> View attachment 2070837



Pretty red!


----------



## addictedtoshop

Mynew ysl tribute xx


----------



## tutushopper

addictedtoshop said:


> Mynew ysl tribute xx



Great shoes!


----------



## bgyoshi

Lawseenai said:


> LV Alma purse and Prada flats ... Thanks for letting me share!



omg the flats are adorbs!!!


----------



## Lawseenai

bgyoshi said:


> omg the flats are adorbs!!!



Thanks bgyoshi!


----------



## addictedtoshop

tutushopper said:
			
		

> Great shoes!



Thankssss tutushopper xx


----------



## Samantha S

Just purchased my brand new LV Alma in damier ebene, pm size. I love the bag for its simple design, fine craftmanship, it holds alot and yet it lightweight.


----------



## tutushopper

Samantha S said:


> Just purchased my brand new LV Alma in damier ebene, pm size. I love the bag for its simple design, fine craftmanship, it holds alot and yet it lightweight.



Congrats on your new bag!


----------



## Sugar Cane

My new Givenchy Antigona in baby blue


----------



## Sonicbabe

Gold ballerinas from Hogan.


----------



## tutushopper

Sugar Cane said:


> My new Givenchy Antigona in baby blue


Beautiful blue!



Sonicbabe said:


> Gold ballerinas from Hogan.



So pretty this gold!


----------



## Cyda

josephinenwh said:


> Just bought this lovely pair of ferragamo jelly flats which I m eyeing for so long!  And now I thinking should I exchange it to bali jelly bow thong sandals cos my fren told me that it hurt her last toe after wearing it for 30 mins.   Worst stil she say that bali jelly bow sandals bow will poke into your skin if u try to walk with it and the sales pwrson told her that a lot of custs encounter that too so he usually won't recommend to buy bali sandals.
> 
> How ah?!? Anyone who bought these jelly flat encounter this issue? TIA!


Haha.. you are so funny. So have you decided to keep these or change to the bow sandals? I just got the sandals and am thinking of getting these too. I've got no problem with the sandals. Try walking around with them on and see if it gets uncomfortable.  Good luck!


----------



## Momo0

My new Giuseppe Zanottis


----------



## tutushopper

Momo0 said:


> My new Giuseppe Zanottis



Sharp looking sneaks!


----------



## Momo0

tutushopper said:


> Sharp looking sneaks!



Thank you!


----------



## Samantha S

tutushopper said:


> Congrats on your new bag!


Thanks. Have used it once. Hope to use it more often as I'm still using my GST for work.


----------



## Samantha S

ssicaa said:


> my new and first lv...


Speedy is so chic and super classy. Good choice.


----------



## Cyda

Ferragamo jelly flats


----------



## tutushopper

Cyda said:


> Ferragamo jelly flats



So so pretty!


----------



## LucyBob

Momo0 said:


> My new Giuseppe Zanottis


wow very nice!! Super like!!


----------



## LucyBob

PVC is a hit this year. So I've indulged myself a little fun and chic bag. BTW, it is my first H


----------



## tutushopper

LucyBob said:


> PVC is a hit this year. So I've indulged myself a little fun and chic bag. BTW, it is my first H



How fun!


----------



## luckylove

Cyda said:


> Ferragamo jelly flats



They are adorable!


----------



## PharmD615

I did a little shopping yesterday- new Valentino flip flops and new CLs.


----------



## Pursebop

LucyBob said:


> PVC is a hit this year. So I've indulged myself a little fun and chic bag. BTW, it is my first H


*love it LucyBob*


----------



## Pursebop

PharmD615 said:


> I did a little shopping yesterday- new Valentino flip flops and new CLs.


*Very nice...you will wear those CL for years!*


----------



## tutushopper

PharmD615 said:


> I did a little shopping yesterday- new Valentino flip flops and new CLs.



Fun flats and classic heels, such a great combination!


----------



## phillj12

PharmD615 said:


> I did a little shopping yesterday- new Valentino flip flops and new CLs.



Love this Valentinos! I just saw them the other day! SOO cute!


----------



## phillj12

lshcat said:


> a little gucci cosmetic, to go with my chanel.



beautiful!!


----------



## Thewifey

Just got this new baby 2 weeks ago...


----------



## cookie03

Thewifey said:


> Just got this new baby 2 weeks ago...



aw congrats! i used to have the exact same bag, got it the first year the bow satchel came out. but sadly i never used it much and eventually sold it. hope you enjoy yours!


----------



## LucyBob

******** said:


> *love it LucyBob*


Thank you ******** but I want your ENTIRE Chanel collection!!!


----------



## tutushopper

Thewifey said:


> Just got this new baby 2 weeks ago...



Lovely white bag; should be great for spring and summer!  Congrats!!!


----------



## Myrkur

CL Bianca


----------



## U-lala

Myrkur said:


> CL Bianca



Gorgeous!


----------



## Pursebop

Myrkur said:


> CL Bianca


*these are fantastic! you will live in them on nights out!*


----------



## Pursebop

Thewifey said:


> Just got this new baby 2 weeks ago...


*great spring/summer bag! love the glaze on the leather!*


----------



## Myrkur

U-lala said:


> Gorgeous!



Thank you  



******** said:


> *these are fantastic! you will live in them on nights out!*



Yes! Loving them already and they don't hurt my feet at all, can wear them for 6/7 hours now I think


----------



## tutushopper

Myrkur said:


> CL Bianca



Congrats on your lovely Louboutins!


----------



## Pursebop

Myrkur said:


> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> Yes! Loving them already and they don't hurt my feet at all, can wear them for 6/7 hours now I think



*WOW, I have the Cathay style that has a double platform so I really only feel like a 3 inch heel...those I can wear for long nights out for standing but I need to break my Bianca's in a bit more.... 

I feel every penny spent on these is just so worth it! They last forever and you can always have your cobbler or NM store put new red rubber soles on and change out the heel tips! They really do a fantastic job!
*


----------



## Myrkur

******** said:


> *WOW, I have the Cathay style that has a double platform so I really only feel like a 3 inch heel...those I can wear for long nights out for standing but I need to break my Bianca's in a bit more....
> 
> I feel every penny spent on these is just so worth it! They last forever and you can always have your cobbler or NM store put new red rubber soles on and change out the heel tips! They really do a fantastic job!
> *



Yeah I was so worried first I would spend too much money on no-comfy shoes but this pair convinced me  Need to go to my cobbler though to let him put a rubber sole underneath so it won't be ruined, also got an extra pair of heel tips included in the box, so yay for that!


----------



## Pursebop

Myrkur said:


> Yeah I was so worried first I would spend too much money on no-comfy shoes but this pair convinced me  Need to go to my cobbler though to let him put a rubber sole underneath so it won't be ruined, also got an extra pair of heel tips included in the box, so yay for that!



*perfect! keep the heel tips safe and I added the rubber after considerable wearing, but some girls recommend putting it on right away....either way you should be fine  
Enjoy!

*


----------



## PharmD615

******** said:


> *WOW, I have the Cathay style that has a double platform so I really only feel like a 3 inch heel...those I can wear for long nights out for standing but I need to break my Bianca's in a bit more....
> 
> I feel every penny spent on these is just so worth it! They last forever and you can always have your cobbler or NM store put new red rubber soles on and change out the heel tips! They really do a fantastic job!
> *




The ones I just purchased were from NM and when I asked if they could recommend where I could have them turfed they offered to send them off for me- which I had them do


----------



## Pursebop

PharmD615 said:


> The ones I just purchased were from NM and when I asked if they could recommend where I could have them turfed they offered to send them off for me- which I had them do



*yes thats perfect! Is the term for resurfacing soles with red rubber called TURFED, if so I just learnt something new!*


----------



## PharmD615

******** said:


> *Very nice...you will wear those CL for years!*



Thank-you! They are just so pretty on!


----------



## PharmD615

tutushopper said:


> Fun flats and classic heels, such a great combination!




Thanks! I went there to get the CLs and the flats were an impulse buy - saw them and thought they were so cute, and they are super comfy!


----------



## PharmD615

phillj12 said:


> Love this Valentinos! I just saw them the other day! SOO cute!



Thank-you!


----------



## PharmD615

Myrkur said:


> CL Bianca



So pretty!


----------



## PharmD615

******** said:


> *yes thats perfect! Is the term for resurfacing soles with red rubber called TURFED, if so I just learnt something new!*




Haha! I learned this term back in November when I was at dinner party in Boca Raton to see my best friend who was in town from NYC. During the dinner the ladies started discssing CLs and where to get them soled locally in South Florida and my best friend mentioned she had the best cobbler in the city who turfs her Loubs. I totally stole the term from her!


----------



## Pursebop

PharmD615 said:


> Haha! I learned this term back in November when I was at dinner party in Boca Raton to see my best friend who was in town from NYC. During the dinner the ladies started discssing CLs and where to get them soled locally in South Florida and my best friend mentioned she had the best cobbler in the city who turfs her Loubs. I totally stole the term from her!



*lol....now I learned it here from you!
Now I will impress the ladies at my fundraiser luncheon on friday and just happen to mention my Loubs being turfed! 
We are too cute!:giggles:, modesty!*


----------



## Thewifey

******** said:


> *great spring/summer bag! love the glaze on the leather!*



Thanks ********!


----------



## Thewifey

cookie03 said:


> aw congrats! i used to have the exact same bag, got it the first year the bow satchel came out. but sadly i never used it much and eventually sold it. hope you enjoy yours!



Thanks cookie03!! Took me a lot of courage when I decided on this color.
 Its definately not easy to maintain it but i'll try my best..


----------



## Zombie Girl

I just had to have this little Gucci Soho Disco bag. I love the vintage vibe
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Pursebop

Zombie Girl said:


> I just had to have this little Gucci Soho Disco bag. I love the vintage vibe
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


*and I love the color too! Very cute!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zombie Girl

******** said:


> *and I love the color too! Very cute!*
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thank you! I think it will be my "go to" bag. Loving it!


----------



## tutushopper

Zombie Girl said:


> I just had to have this little Gucci Soho Disco bag. I love the vintage vibe
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



_Love_ the color of this green bag!  Really cute and very vintage like especially with the tassel.  Congrats!!!


----------



## Pursebop

fieryfashionist said:


> More makeup!   Mac needs to stop putting out pretty (and LE!) collections!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A few things from Anthro (still have a few more pieces, but I'll post them whenever I take pics).
> 
> Falling Ruffles cardi!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tutu tank (hate my arms, but LOVE this and too many other tanks haha, so I'd wear this with a cardi/jacket/sweatercoat/anything)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Present Paper cardi (sooo soft... like a blanket)!


*love all the ruffles...*


----------



## Zombie Girl

tutushopper said:


> _Love_ the color of this green bag!  Really cute and very vintage like especially with the tassel.  Congrats!!!



Thank you!! 
It reminds me of the vintage Chanel camera bag with tassel. I would love that own that bag but this will do. Plus the leather is like butter.


----------



## Livia1

Zombie Girl said:


> I just had to have this little Gucci Soho Disco bag. I love the vintage vibe
> _Posted via Mobile Device_




These bags are so cute and this colour is gorgeous!
Many congrats, Zombie Girl.


----------



## laeticia

bought this miu miu leather bracelet yesterday, as always was served by my very sweet miu miu SA






worn with my tiffany stack


----------



## tutushopper

laeticia said:


> bought this miu miu leather bracelet yesterday, as always was served by my very sweet miu miu SA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> worn with my tiffany stack



Very pretty in pink!


----------



## Zombie Girl

Livia1 said:


> These bags are so cute and this colour is gorgeous!
> Many congrats, Zombie Girl.



Thanks Livia, it's my favorite bag at the moment!


----------



## ilovenikki

http://www.ferragamo.com/webapp/wcs...551#/product/27652/6148914691233365177/473669

http://www.gucci.com/us/styles/295402AP21G6812#


----------



## angeluv101

shoe shopping this mth... my first pair of SF and more to come


----------



## tutushopper

angeluv101 said:


> shoe shopping this mth... my first pair of SF and more to come



Beautiful, classic shoes!


----------



## sautdechanel

Got these flats for $40 cos I didn't want to spend 700 on chanel flats


----------



## blinkie80

Wanted to get a Camellia WOC but couldn't find one 
So I bought this instead - and I dun regret it! My first Dior New Lock Pochette 
She is soft and delicious!


----------



## tutushopper

blinkie80 said:


> Wanted to get a Camellia WOC but couldn't find one
> So I bought this instead - and I dun regret it! My first Dior New Lock Pochette
> She is soft and delicious!



Oooh gorgeous Dior New Lock pochette!  It also will hold a lot more than a WOC and the lambskin is even less delicate that that used by Chanel; congrats!  You should thoroughly enjoy this bag, with not a regret at all!  I hope they showed you how to wear it long, doubled, and shortened chain.  It's very versatile.


----------



## blinkie80

tutushopper said:


> Oooh gorgeous Dior New Lock pochette! It also will hold a lot more than a WOC and the lambskin is even less delicate that that used by Chanel; congrats! You should thoroughly enjoy this bag, with not a regret at all! I hope they showed you how to wear it long, doubled, and shortened chain. It's very versatile.


 
Thanks tutushopper! Yup, it's versatile! But I compared with my half moon - seems to hold around the same number of things. This pochette lacks the various compartments of a WOC. Anyhow, I do love it!


----------



## sueluvsbags

A little something I bought on line, I never saw it or felt it in person, but  the quality is not exactly what I expected.


----------



## tutushopper

sueluvsbags said:


> A little something I bought on line, I never saw it or felt it in person, but  the quality is not exactly what I expected.



Sorry to hear the quality was not what you expected; are you able to return it (i.e. was it from a retail store)?


----------



## Pursebop

blinkie80 said:


> Wanted to get a Camellia WOC but couldn't find one
> So I bought this instead - and I dun regret it! My first Dior New Lock Pochette
> She is soft and delicious!


*very pretty, I do love Dior*


----------



## sueluvsbags

tutushopper said:


> Sorry to hear the quality was not what you expected; are you able to return it (i.e. was it from a retail store)?


I bought it on line from Saks so returning it won't be a problem.


----------



## sueluvsbags

Picked up this beauty in January (never got around to sharing it), it's so functional and I just luv purple!!


----------



## newbie7

sueluvsbags said:


> Picked up this beauty in January (never got around to sharing it), it's so functional and I just luv purple!!



Lovely SF wallet & color .  May I have the name of this wallet and if you can post photo of the inside please?  Thanks.


----------



## Nico_79

I've always wanted the bottega veneta hobo, but with all the quality concerns I just was scared away until I saw this...


----------



## Nico_79

sueluvsbags said:


> A little something I bought on line, I never saw it or felt it in person, but  the quality is not exactly what I expected.


Aww that's unfortunate to hear, but at least you are able to return it.


----------



## Pursebop

Nico_79 said:


> I've always wanted the bottega veneta hobo, but with all the quality concerns I just was scared away until I saw this...


*very pretty! very neutral colors....*


----------



## Pursebop

sueluvsbags said:


> Picked up this beauty in January (never got around to sharing it), it's so functional and I just luv purple!!


*pretty shade of purple!*


----------



## sassygee

Nico_79 said:


> I've always wanted the bottega veneta hobo, but with all the quality concerns I just was scared away until I saw this...


 Love your BV bag.  Enjoy and wear in good health.  Quality issues appears to be a theme in most luxury designer houses lately.


----------



## Nico_79

******** said:


> *very pretty! very neutral colors....*



Thank you ********! I'm hoping once it arrives the gold wash will show more than in the pic. Either way I'm happy to have a clutch that is a little different.



sassygee said:


> Love your BV bag.  Enjoy and wear in good health.  Quality issues appears to be a theme in most luxury designer houses lately.



Thank you sassygee! It is frustrating that so many have been plagued by quality issues.  I am wondering where to turn to next, maybe I need to start saving up for some Hermes.


----------



## tutushopper

sueluvsbags said:


> Picked up this beauty in January (never got around to sharing it), it's so functional and I just luv purple!!



*Pretty purple!!!*


----------



## tutushopper

Nico_79 said:


> I've always wanted the bottega veneta hobo, but with all the quality concerns I just was scared away until I saw this...



This is stunning!  You have made two very beautiful purchases lately with your Chanel clutch and now this!  Yay!  Congrats.


----------



## Nico_79

tutushopper said:


> This is stunning!  You have made two very beautiful purchases lately with your Chanel clutch and now this!  Yay!  Congrats.


Thank you tutushopper! I had recently brought out my entire collection to see what was missing, there was a noticeable lack of exotics and zero clutches! Yikes! Both are pre-loved so it makes me feel a bit better that I didn't buy two in a week for regular retail. At least this is what I need to tell myself.


----------



## tutushopper

Nico_79 said:


> Thank you tutushopper! I had recently brought out my entire collection to see what was missing, there was a noticeable lack of exotics and zero clutches! Yikes! Both are pre-loved so it makes me feel a bit better that I didn't buy two in a week for regular retail. At least this is what I need to tell myself.



They are both totally gorgeous, and you will get a lot of use out of them for a very long time to come.  They are both lovely, timeless, and versatile.  Buying pre-loved is a great way to buy more items, and very savvy of you!


----------



## Myrkur

blinkie80 said:


> Wanted to get a Camellia WOC but couldn't find one
> So I bought this instead - and I dun regret it! My first Dior New Lock Pochette
> She is soft and delicious!



Beautiful!


----------



## sueluvsbags

newbie7 said:


> Lovely SF wallet & color .  May I have the name of this wallet and if you can post photo of the inside please?  Thanks.






Thank you.  I luv this wallet, its so functional. I'm not sure of the name but I've taken a picture of the tag' and the inside.


----------



## sueluvsbags

sueluvsbags said:


> Thank you.  I luv this wallet, its so functional. I'm not sure of the name but I've taken a picture of the tag' and the inside.






Don't know what happened to the inside photo. But here it is


----------



## sueluvsbags

sueluvsbags said:


> Don't know what happened to the inside photo. But here it is



One more of the other flap.


----------



## sueluvsbags

sueluvsbags said:


> One more of the other flap.


Opps!


----------



## Samantha S

sueluvsbags said:


> Opps!


Love your wallet. It's so roomy with many card slots. How many compartment for notes?


----------



## Michele728

I discovered the perfect pair of Christian Louboutin GLITTER to wear for my sister's wedding this summer. I told her we will find a dress that works with the shoes, not the other way around :giggles: I am IN LOVE with these pumps. Thank you for sharing in my joy with me!


----------



## tutushopper

Michele728 said:


> I discovered the perfect pair of Christian Louboutin GLITTER to wear for my sister's wedding this summer. I told her we will find a dress that works with the shoes, not the other way around :giggles: I am IN LOVE with these pumps. Thank you for sharing in my joy with me!



Gorgeous glitter CL's!  They will be great to wear at your sister's wedding, and I love the idea to find the shoes and then the dress; that's how my mind works!


----------



## Bevyofpurses

It's never too late to learn. Guitar for the dummies


----------



## tutushopper

Bevyofpurses said:


> View attachment 2106549
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's never too late to learn. Guitar for the dummies



Looks like it came with a bag with silk wrapped handles!


----------



## sueluvsbags

Samantha S said:


> Love your wallet. It's so roomy with many card slots. How many compartment for notes?


16 card slots total, 2 compartments for bills, plus another compartment I put my checkbook register in, a zippered change compartment and 2 more compartments.


----------



## Michele728

tutushopper said:


> Gorgeous glitter CL's!  They will be great to wear at your sister's wedding, and I love the idea to find the shoes and then the dress; that's how my mind works!


 
Thank you so much! I am very excited to wear them


----------



## Bornsocialite26

These handsome boys arrive today! Waited almost a year for them! Not really a shoe person and being a muther of 2 this would go well on all of my casual rugged outfits. I was lucky to score these w/ free shipping because nap asia pacific has this promo for free shipping&#128517; My 3rd marants! True enough! 3rd time is a charm! Thanks for letting me share! Oh Im wearing these w/ my trusty jumbo flap today!


----------



## vink

My first crazy bag! Don't know why but I'm so in love!  She captures my heart since the moment I saw her on the magazine spread and luckily, I saw her on shelf the day I wander in the store just to kill the time. She just arrive that day and is the only one they have. I guess it's meant to be.


----------



## tutushopper

Bornsocialite26 said:


> These handsome boys arrive today! Waited almost a year for them! Not really a shoe person and being a muther of 2 this would go well on all of my casual rugged outfits. I was lucky to score these w/ free shipping because nap asia pacific has this promo for free shipping&#128517; My 3rd marants! True enough! 3rd time is a charm! Thanks for letting me share! Oh Im wearing these w/ my trusty jumbo flap today!



Congrats on your great score!  That's a long time to wait; so glad you were able to find them!


----------



## tutushopper

vink said:


> My first crazy bag! Don't know why but I'm so in love!  She captures my heart since the moment I saw her on the magazine spread and luckily, I saw her on shelf the day I wander in the store just to kill the time. She just arrive that day and is the only one they have. I guess it's meant to be.



Congrats on your first "crazy bag!"  The only thing that matters is that it captured your heart!


----------



## Deborah1986

Bornsocialite26 said:


> These handsome boys arrive today! Waited almost a year for them! Not really a shoe person and being a muther of 2 this would go well on all of my casual rugged outfits. I was lucky to score these w/ free shipping because nap asia pacific has this promo for free shipping&#128517; My 3rd marants! True enough! 3rd time is a charm! Thanks for letting me share! Oh Im wearing these w/ my trusty jumbo flap today!



Yay twins love it i have the colour yaune


----------



## JessicaZhu

I took pictures my Tod's in different room light! It's red red, and I found it in outlet for $1,050 + tax! Retail $1,650 + tax!


----------



## tutushopper

JessicaZhu said:


> I took pictures my Tod's in different room light! It's red red, and I found it in outlet for $1,050 + tax! Retail $1,650 + tax!



Gorgeous *RED* bag and so happy you have something bright, cheerful and happy right now!!!


----------



## bgyoshi

My first Bal since 2010!! I love Bal's lightweight bags and this Rose Thulian color is gorgeous!


----------



## tutushopper

bgyoshi said:


> My first Bal since 2010!! I love Bal's lightweight bags and this Rose Thulian color is gorgeous!



Beautiful *RED* rose color; so stunning!


----------



## newbie7

sueluvsbags said:


> Opps!



Hi Sue - Thanks so much for the photos & tag info.  I love the fact that it has many cc slots too.  Congrats on your purchase.  I know I will be getting one in the near future


----------



## newbie7

bgyoshi said:


> My first Bal since 2010!! I love Bal's lightweight bags and this Rose Thulian color is gorgeous!



Bgyoshi - Congrats on your 1st Bal   The bag & color is stunning 
Come to think of it, my green make-up clutch/pouch looks just like your bag, minus the strap.  I wonder if this is their newest design.


----------



## bgyoshi

newbie7 said:


> Bgyoshi - Congrats on your 1st Bal   The bag & color is stunning
> Come to think of it, my green make-up clutch/pouch looks just like your bag, minus the strap.  I wonder if this is their newest design.



Thank you! There's a couple style that looks like that.  I have the "shoulder" from 2008 that has a short strap, then there's the "make up" that I believe is yours (without straps), and now they have this "hip" style.  I think it's slightly bigger than the make up though.  It fit my keys, wallet, phone, some make up, and still got room!


----------



## starry310

i got these babies 2 weeks ago~ hermes jumping boots...the goyard is for the bf, that was a giant pouch in red.


----------



## Samantha S

sueluvsbags said:


> 16 card slots total, 2 compartments for bills, plus another compartment I put my checkbook register in, a zippered change compartment and 2 more compartments.



That's a lot of compartment.


----------



## Myrkur

starry310 said:


> i got these babies 2 weeks ago~ hermes jumping boots...the goyard is for the bf, that was a giant pouch in red.



Are they leather boots or are they rain boots? And how much where they? Like your jacket too, where's it from?


----------



## Myrkur

Oh never mind, found it on the website already. They don't have black though  maybe in stores...


----------



## U-lala

bgyoshi said:


> My first Bal since 2010!! I love Bal's lightweight bags and this Rose Thulian color is gorgeous!



Gorgeous red! Congratulations!


----------



## U-lala

starry310 said:


> i got these babies 2 weeks ago~ hermes jumping boots...the goyard is for the bf, that was a giant pouch in red.



Congratulations on your boots!


----------



## tutushopper

starry310 said:


> i got these babies 2 weeks ago~ hermes jumping boots...the goyard is for the bf, that was a giant pouch in red.



Congrats on your boots!


----------



## remania

PharmD615 said:


> Haha! I learned this term back in November when I was at dinner party in Boca Raton to see my best friend who was in town from NYC. During the dinner the ladies started discssing CLs and where to get them soled locally in South Florida and my best friend mentioned she had the best cobbler in the city who turfs her Loubs. I totally stole the term from her!



Hi, would you be able to share the cobbler's name? I have lots of family all over S. Florida and visit often. We all could use this help!


----------



## starry310

Myrkur said:


> Are they leather boots or are they rain boots? And how much where they? Like your jacket too, where's it from?



For sure try in store, i use to keep checking online but they never had my size. Mine were from Hermes in Selfridges london. Box calf leather~ In ££ i paid £1590


The leather jacket is by rick owens~


----------



## starry310

U-lala said:


> Congratulations on your boots!





tutushopper said:


> Congrats on your boots!




Thank you


----------



## Myrkur

starry310 said:


> For sure try in store, i use to keep checking online but they never had my size. Mine were from Hermes in Selfridges london. Box calf leather~ In ££ i paid £1590
> 
> 
> The leather jacket is by rick owens~



Oooh thanks! I saw you mentioned they are in the collection every season so yay! Not sure if I want to buy them in New York in 3 weeks since they'll be more expensive then in Europe where I'm from, otherwise I'll just wait 'till I get back


----------



## Michele728

starry310 said:


> i got these babies 2 weeks ago~ hermes jumping boots...the goyard is for the bf, that was a giant pouch in red.


 
Your boots are gorgeous! Congrats girl!


----------



## starry310

Myrkur said:


> Oooh thanks! I saw you mentioned they are in the collection every season so yay! Not sure if I want to buy them in New York in 3 weeks since they'll be more expensive then in Europe where I'm from, otherwise I'll just wait 'till I get back



if you can get tax back maybe it will be slightly cheaper in NY, why don't you ring your stores in europe just to get a price~ they don't always have much stock of the black, sometimes you just gotta go for it where you can get it


----------



## starry310

Michele728 said:


> Your boots are gorgeous! Congrats girl!



thank you~~


----------



## H-Angel

I bumped into this at one of my fav stores...  Its perfect for rainy days! I always feel pity over my SLGs just sitting in my purse.  What do you all think?  I am very excited to rock it!


----------



## SouthTampa

H-Angel said:


> I bumped into this at one of my fav stores...  Its perfect for rainy days! I always feel pity over my SLGs just sitting in my purse.  What do you all think?  I am very excited to rock it!


I love this.  Could you please provide additional information!


----------



## Hanae

I just got myself a lovely Celine luggage!


----------



## tutushopper

Hanae said:


> I just got myself a lovely Celine luggage!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2130270



Stunning pop of color!  Congrats!!!


----------



## housejac

Hanae said:


> I just got myself a lovely Celine luggage!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2130270



That looks great with the twillys!


----------



## saenzio

Hanae said:


> I just got myself a lovely Celine luggage!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2130270



Such a pretty pop of color! I love this.


----------



## shattrstar

Was debating between the new dark blue m/l but got a miss dior instead! Love her to death hehe




And with my shoe splurge!




And compared with my pearl


----------



## tutushopper

shattrstar said:


> Was debating between the new dark blue m/l but got a miss dior instead! Love her to death hehe
> 
> View attachment 2130444
> 
> 
> And with my shoe splurge!
> 
> View attachment 2130445
> 
> 
> And compared with my pearl
> 
> View attachment 2130446



Gorgeous!!!  This is the same issue I'm having, too!  J'adore Dior!


----------



## poohbag

shattrstar said:


> Was debating between the new dark blue m/l but got a miss dior instead! Love her to death hehe
> 
> View attachment 2130444
> 
> 
> And with my shoe splurge!
> 
> View attachment 2130445
> 
> 
> And compared with my pearl
> 
> View attachment 2130446



  Love them all!


----------



## Hanae

shattrstar said:


> Was debating between the new dark blue m/l but got a miss dior instead! Love her to death hehe
> 
> View attachment 2130444
> 
> 
> And with my shoe splurge!
> 
> View attachment 2130445
> 
> 
> And compared with my pearl
> 
> View attachment 2130446



Beautiful!!!!!!!!!! Congrats


----------



## Mrs Tipton

shattrstar said:


> Was debating between the new dark blue m/l but got a miss dior instead! Love her to death hehe
> 
> View attachment 2130444
> 
> 
> And with my shoe splurge!
> 
> View attachment 2130445
> 
> 
> And compared with my pearl
> 
> View attachment 2130446



That blue is really pretty.....off to learn about Dior!   Beautiful!


----------



## bluekit

I love your Miss Dior so, so much! 




shattrstar said:


> Was debating between the new dark blue m/l but got a miss dior instead! Love her to death hehe
> 
> View attachment 2130444
> 
> 
> And with my shoe splurge!
> 
> View attachment 2130445
> 
> 
> And compared with my pearl
> 
> View attachment 2130446


----------



## Samantha S

Hi, this is my first timepiece, the jaeger-LeCoultre Reverso Duetto. It takes me from day to night, love it.


----------



## tutushopper

Samantha S said:


> Hi, this is my first timepiece, the jaeger-LeCoultre Reverso Duetto. It takes me from day to night, love it.



Stunning!  So so beautiful!


----------



## Samantha S

tutushopper said:


> Stunning!  So so beautiful!



Thanks, tutushopper. I still remember you share with us how wearable is your lambskin chanel. I'm eyeing on my very first lambskin! Lol.


----------



## flujo

starry310 said:


> i got these babies 2 weeks ago~ hermes jumping boots...the goyard is for the bf, that was a giant pouch in red.



 love your boots! I have been eyeing them from last year.. Now on this pic I see how they look amazing! I am on board, going to think about them now!


----------



## shattrstar

tutushopper said:


> Gorgeous!!!  This is the same issue I'm having, too!  J'adore Dior!



Thanks! What do you think you're going to decide on? I was even hoping to time it so I could get both bags and compare, but once I saw the dior, I pretty much decided lol.


----------



## shattrstar

poohbag said:


> Love them all!



Thank you!


----------



## shattrstar

bluekit said:


> I love your Miss Dior so, so much!



Thanks so much!


----------



## shattrstar

Hanae said:


> Beautiful!!!!!!!!!! Congrats



Thank you


----------



## shattrstar

Mrs Tipton said:


> That blue is really pretty.....off to learn about Dior!   Beautiful!



Heheh thank you! I did a reveal on the dior forum with mod shots in case you are interested


----------



## musicscrip

ordered this pair of flip flop with the 20% off promo...can't wait to get it! Chanel flip flop is expensive at $400 so it's good to have this cheaper pair at $135 to change up. I still love my Chanel flip flop to death!


----------



## tutushopper

My Dior indulgences to go with my Chanel indulgences of this month.  J'adore!


----------



## artax

Ready for spring with my new RayBan Wayfarer sunglasses


----------



## Nico_79

tutushopper said:


> My Dior indulgences to go with my Chanel indulgences of this month.  J'adore!



Love your shoe purchases tutushopper! You are really inspiring me to get something from Dior now. Gorgeous! 



artax said:


> Ready for spring with my new RayBan Wayfarer sunglasses



Artax you look stunning in your new RayBan's!


----------



## tutushopper

artax said:


> Ready for spring with my new RayBan Wayfarer sunglasses



Great RayBan Wayfarer sunnies!  Congrats!


----------



## tutushopper

Nico_79 said:


> Love your shoe purchases tutushopper! You are really inspiring me to get something from Dior now. Gorgeous!



Thanks so much, Nico!  You really ought to go have a peek at all that Dior has right now!


----------



## CapriTrotteur

artax said:


> Ready for spring with my new RayBan Wayfarer sunglasses


Hi Artax, lovely sunnies and LV shawl!!
Could you please tell me the colour of your shawl as it looks perfect on you.
Thank you.


----------



## artax

Nico_79 said:


> Love your shoe purchases tutushopper! You are really inspiring me to get something from Dior now. Gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> Artax you look stunning in your new RayBan's!



Thank you soooo much Nico_79!


----------



## artax

tutushopper said:


> Great RayBan Wayfarer sunnies!  Congrats!



Thanks tutushopper! Love them!


----------



## tutushopper

musicscrip said:


> ordered this pair of flip flop with the 20% off promo...can't wait to get it! Chanel flip flop is expensive at $400 so it's good to have this cheaper pair at $135 to change up. I still love my Chanel flip flop to death!



Really pretty sandals; love the bow!


----------



## artax

CapriTrotteur said:


> Hi Artax, lovely sunnies and LV shawl!!
> Could you please tell me the colour of your shawl as it looks perfect on you.
> Thank you.


Thank you very much! This is the LV Monogram shine shawl in anthracite!


----------



## CapriTrotteur

artax said:


> Thank you very much! This is the LV Monogram shine shawl in anthracite!


Darn it, another shawl on the must have list then, it really does look beautiful on you.
Thanks for the info.
And of course you look very chic in the classic Wayfarer's.


----------



## stylemechanel

musicscrip said:


> ordered this pair of flip flop with the 20% off promo...can't wait to get it! Chanel flip flop is expensive at $400 so it's good to have this cheaper pair at $135 to change up. I still love my Chanel flip flop to death!



So so so pretty musicscrip. Congrats!


----------



## stylemechanel

tutushopper said:


> My Dior indulgences to go with my Chanel indulgences of this month.  J'adore!



Tutushopper, you have one fabulous wardrobe!! They are so pretty. I have a fondness for the beige ones with black trim. Congrats!


----------



## stylemechanel

artax said:


> Ready for spring with my new RayBan Wayfarer sunglasses



Artax, you look like a movie star!!! Congrats!


----------



## tutushopper

stylemechanel said:


> Tutushopper, you have one fabulous wardrobe!! They are so pretty. I have a fondness for the beige ones with black trim. Congrats!



Thank you so much, stylemechanel; as do you, I'm sure!  I have a particular fondness for the beige heels with black trim, too!


----------



## artax

CapriTrotteur said:


> Darn it, another shawl on the must have list then, it really does look beautiful on you.
> Thanks for the info.
> And of course you look very chic in the classic Wayfarer's.



Thanks one more time CapriTrotteur! And yes the color of the LV shawl s tdf! It depends on the light when it's more shiny or less and it goes with everything! You should go for it!


----------



## artax

stylemechanel said:


> Artax, you look like a movie star!!! Congrats!



OMG, thank you for the compliment stylemechanel!


----------



## CapriTrotteur

artax said:


> Thanks one more time CapriTrotteur! And yes the color of the LV shawl s tdf! It depends on the light when it's more shiny or less and it goes with everything! You should go for it!


I always passed over this colour as I thought it wasn't "wow" enough but seeing it on you it looks really great.
Must admit though that I managed to snaffle what seems to be the last Monogram Regular Anthracite Shawl on the planet a few weeks ago.  I had been stalking it on the web since before Christmas, and all stores in the UK were OOS.  There was a display model in Manchester but it was quite rubbed so I passed. My local store in Birmingham was trying to get it without success then it appeared online as available so I hit the BIN button. It took 3 weeks for the order to come, they even phoned to say it was on the way which is really unusual for LV. I was sure it was not real and was not going to arrive.  The day after the call it actually was taken down as an option on the web. But it finally did arrive so I was pretty happy. Not worn it yet as my husband donated me his Amarante Shine around the same time so I wore that when we went out.  Nice outings are a bit of a rarity at the moment, so things don't get used nearly as much as they should.
I will live vicariously through your beauty for now.
I look forward to more of your wonderful modelling pics to drool over.
I also check the LV thread so hope to see more of your pics over there too.


----------



## Emerilla

shattrstar said:


> Was debating between the new dark blue m/l but got a miss dior instead! Love her to death hehe
> 
> View attachment 2130444
> 
> 
> And with my shoe splurge!
> 
> View attachment 2130445
> 
> 
> And compared with my pearl
> 
> View attachment 2130446



AMAZING!!!!!!!!


----------



## Samantha S

artax said:


> Ready for spring with my new RayBan Wayfarer sunglasses



Looking gorgeous and stylish in your sunglasses and LV shawl. Is the shawl comfy?


----------



## artax

Samantha S said:


> Looking gorgeous and stylish in your sunglasses and LV shawl. Is the shawl comfy?



Thank you Samantha! The shawl is very comfy! Love it more than the Leo one!


----------



## artax

CapriTrotteur said:


> I always passed over this colour as I thought it wasn't "wow" enough but seeing it on you it looks really great.
> Must admit though that I managed to snaffle what seems to be the last Monogram Regular Anthracite Shawl on the planet a few weeks ago.  I had been stalking it on the web since before Christmas, and all stores in the UK were OOS.  There was a display model in Manchester but it was quite rubbed so I passed. My local store in Birmingham was trying to get it without success then it appeared online as available so I hit the BIN button. It took 3 weeks for the order to come, they even phoned to say it was on the way which is really unusual for LV. I was sure it was not real and was not going to arrive.  The day after the call it actually was taken down as an option on the web. But it finally did arrive so I was pretty happy. Not worn it yet as my husband donated me his Amarante Shine around the same time so I wore that when we went out.  Nice outings are a bit of a rarity at the moment, so things don't get used nearly as much as they should.
> I will live vicariously through your beauty for now.
> I look forward to more of your wonderful modelling pics to drool over.
> I also check the LV thread so hope to see more of your pics over there too.



Thanks! You are very nice! I usually don't make much modelling pics but made this pic for me in the car to see how the sunglasses look on me!
The most of the time I'm on the Chanel forum 'cause this is my favorite brand but I love the LV shawls!


----------



## Hanae

Just fell hard for carven


----------



## Nico_79

Hanae said:


> Just fell hard for carven
> 
> View attachment 2137314
> 
> View attachment 2137315


OMG that's so pretty! Mod shot pls!


----------



## CapriTrotteur

artax said:


> Thanks! You are very nice! I usually don't make much modelling pics but made this pic for me in the car to see how the sunglasses look on me!
> The most of the time I'm on the Chanel forum 'cause this is my favorite brand but I love the LV shawls!


Well your modelling pic totally rocked so I think you should be very happy!!
The LV shawls are really nice I agree, and I have now moved over to the dark side for Chanel bags this last year.


----------



## tutushopper

Hanae said:


> Just fell hard for carven
> 
> View attachment 2137314
> 
> View attachment 2137315



Beautiful!  I'd love to see a mod shot, too!


----------



## Hanae

Thanks a lot girls.
As soon as I can ill post modelling pics.


----------



## stylemechanel

Hanae said:


> Just fell hard for carven
> 
> View attachment 2137314
> 
> View attachment 2137315



So pretty, you should model it, please......


----------



## Hanae

Ok sorry it's not glamorous...


----------



## Araminta

tutushopper said:


> My Dior indulgences to go with my Chanel indulgences of this month.  J'adore!



Oh wow, love the black Dior with heels. What a perfect shoe for balancing style and comfort. Want!!!  

Enjoy


----------



## tutushopper

Hanae said:


> Ok sorry it's not glamorous...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2138391



So pretty!!!  Thanks for the mod photo!


----------



## tutushopper

Araminta said:


> Oh wow, love the black Dior with heels. What a perfect shoe for balancing style and comfort. Want!!!
> 
> Enjoy



Thanks so much!  I love my new Dior flats and heels.  So comfortable with a bit of an edge thanks to Dior!


----------



## poohbag

Hanae said:


> Ok sorry it's not glamorous...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2138391



Love the pretty embroidery and u look great in it!


----------



## Nico_79

Hanae said:


> Ok sorry it's not glamorous...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2138391


I love it!


----------



## Nico_79

As tutushopper already knows I did a little shopping at Dior today, but I also picked up a pair of shoes too!


----------



## Nico_79

Oh and I bought these too. First set of CL's and surprisingly comfy! Haha you can see the Dior in the background, oops!


----------



## tutushopper

Nico_79 said:


> As tutushopper already knows I did a little shopping at Dior today, but I also picked up a pair of shoes too!



Gorgeous!!!!  J'adore your Dior (and lovely red shoes!)!  Stunning CL's and congrats on your first pair!  Many firsts for you today!  Yay!!!


----------



## Nico_79

tutushopper said:


> Gorgeous!!!!  J'adore your Dior (and lovely red shoes!)!  Stunning CL's and congrats on your first pair!  Many firsts for you today!  Yay!!!


Thank you tutushopper! Yes it was a day of many firsts, despite my initial fears I took the plunge.  And it certainly helps to cheer me up despite the horrible weather we're having here in Toronto. I braved freezing rain to get my Dior and CL's. Hahaha


----------



## poohbag

Nico_79 said:


> As tutushopper already knows I did a little shopping at Dior today, but I also picked up a pair of shoes too!





Nico_79 said:


> Oh and I bought these too. First set of CL's and surprisingly comfy! Haha you can see the Dior in the background, oops!



Everything is fabulous, as always! I love the Dior bag! It is unique and gorgeous! What is the bag called? The CL pumps look really great on you! They seem very comfy too! NY is having yucky weather as well-and seeing your haul brightens my afternoon!


----------



## Nico_79

poohbag said:


> Everything is fabulous, as always! I love the Dior bag! It is unique and gorgeous! What is the bag called? The CL pumps look really great on you! They seem very comfy too! NY is having yucky weather as well-and seeing your haul brightens may afternoon!



Aww you are so sweet poohbag! It's called the Miss Dior. Usually it's lambskin, but I am guessing sometimes they make tweed pieces. Sorry I'm still a newbie when it comes to Dior. I'm really surprised the CL pumps are comfy as I hear from others the opposite. The red patents are also CL's, I went a little nuts today.


----------



## shattrstar

Emerilla said:


> AMAZING!!!!!!!!



thank you!!


----------



## tutushopper

Nico_79 said:


> Aww you are so sweet poohbag! It's called the Miss Dior. Usually it's lambskin, but I am guessing sometimes they make tweed pieces. Sorry I'm still a newbie when it comes to Dior. I'm really surprised the CL pumps are comfy as I hear from others the opposite. The red patents are also CL's, I went a little nuts today.



See, Dior will do that to you!  You have to buy things in pairs there!  Same for shoes; gotta buy them by the pairs!  Your Miss Dior is so lovely, I have held that same tweed in my hands many times.  The Miss Dior bags also come in lambskin and in patent as well.  Some CL shoes are actually not that bad comfort wise, but some are killer on your feet; it just depends on how high, how high the pitch, and the width.  Your are gorgeous, both pairs!


----------



## Hanae

Thanks nico and tutu!
Nico your red shoes are like the sexiest pair of red shoes I've ever seen in my whole life!!!! Congratulations.


----------



## Nico_79

tutushopper said:


> See, Dior will do that to you!  You have to buy things in pairs there!  Same for shoes; gotta buy them by the pairs!  Your Miss Dior is so lovely, I have held that same tweed in my hands many times.  The Miss Dior bags also come in lambskin and in patent as well.  Some CL shoes are actually not that bad comfort wise, but some are killer on your feet; it just depends on how high, how high the pitch, and the width.  Yours are gorgeous, both pairs!



LOL tutushopper is that shopping philosophy?  May I ask what stopped you from getting the tweed? I was contemplating if it was worth it, but I don't own anything like it, so it felt justified imo.  I'm working on stretching out the red pair of CLs as they are a little tight in the toe box, which I've read is a common problem. I'm in total love with them! Thank you tutushopper!



Hanae said:


> Thanks nico and tutu!
> Nico your red shoes are like the sexiest pair of red shoes I've ever seen in my whole life!!!! Congratulations.



Hanae, thank you!  You should definitely get a pair if you don't have any red shoes yet.  They are an awesome shade of red, bright and seductive.


----------



## tutushopper

Nico_79 said:


> LOL tutushopper is that shopping philosophy?  May I ask what stopped you from getting the tweed? I was contemplating if it was worth it, but I don't own anything like it, so it felt justified imo.  I'm working on stretching out the red pair of CLs as they are a little tight in the toe box, which I've read is a common problem. I'm in total love with them! Thank you tutushopper!



Two things actually stopped me at the time: unsure how the material would hold up over time (especially if some of the pieces became broken in the weave), and the fact that I have so many black bags, even though two of my recent purchases were indeed mainly black (which is another reason for the not needing more black).  I also was distracted a bit by some other bags at Dior.


----------



## Nico_79

tutushopper said:


> Two things actually stopped me at the time: unsure how the material would hold up over time (especially if some of the pieces became broken in the weave), and the fact that I have so many black bags, even though two of my recent purchases were indeed mainly black (which is another reason for the not needing more black).  I also was distracted a bit by some other bags at Dior.


Ahh yes this worried me a bit too, but I loved the contrast so I caved. Also I don't own a lot of black, so I do agree if you have a lot already it wouldn't make sense. I do envy your So Black jumbo so much! I would've definitely chose that over the tweed Miss D, but I guess luckily I do not have the option here. Haha. I cannot wait to see your "distractions".


----------



## stylemechanel

Here is my Oscar de la Renta sweater. I feel in love with it. It is cashmere and the roses are made from ribbon.


----------



## tutushopper

stylemechanel said:


> Here is my Oscar de la Renta sweater. I feel in love with it. It is cashmere and the roses are made from ribbon.



Gorgeous sweater!  Love the ribbon roses, and the color is spectacular on you!  Congrats!  Is that a new Chanel bag I see over there in the corner???


----------



## stylemechanel

tutushopper said:


> Gorgeous sweater!  Love the ribbon roses, and the color is spectacular on you!  Congrats!  Is that a new Chanel bag I see over there in the corner???



Thank you tutushopper. You are so funny!! I think you have eagle eyes, that's the second time you saw something I had not mentioned. It is a Chanel bag, but not a bag, if you know what I mean. It had my new red caviar Chanel flats in it.


----------



## tutushopper

stylemechanel said:


> Thank you tutushopper. You are so funny!! I think you have eagle eyes, that's the second time you saw something I had not mentioned. It is a Chanel bag, but not a bag, if you know what I mean. It had my new red caviar Chanel flats in it.



You are welcome, and yes, I have eagle eyes!  So did we see these new *red *caviar Chanel flats?  Show & tell time!  Especially since they are *RED*!


----------



## Nico_79

stylemechanel said:


> Here is my Oscar de la Renta sweater. I feel in love with it. It is cashmere and the roses are made from ribbon.


Gorgeous! Love the ribbon details.


----------



## stylemechanel

Nico_79 said:


> Gorgeous! Love the ribbon details.




Thank you Nico_79. It is a happy looking sweater.


----------



## stylemechanel

tutushopper said:


> You are welcome, and yes, I have eagle eyes!  So did we see these new *red *caviar Chanel flats?  Show & tell time!  Especially since they are *RED*!



You are too cute tutushopper. Here is the photo. I clearly need to practice my photograpghy skills and lighting techniques. In the photo they look a ligter than they are in real life.


----------



## tutushopper

stylemechanel said:


> You are too cute tutushopper. Here is the photo. I clearly need to practice my photograpghy skills and lighting techniques. In the photo they look a ligter than they are in real life.



Yay!  I love *RED* shoes!  It goes back to my childhood, and those fairy tales about choosing *red *shoes over "practical" shoes.  Your *RED* Chanel quilted ballet flats are beautiful!


----------



## impulsive

stylemechanel said:


> Here is my Oscar de la Renta sweater. I feel in love with it. It is cashmere and the roses are made from ribbon.


Love this sweater!


----------



## Piyo1115

In love with this balengiaca bracelet with GHW.


----------



## tutushopper

Piyo1115 said:


> In love with this balengiaca bracelet with GHW.
> View attachment 2142406



Fabulous edgy bracelet!


----------



## Piyo1115

tutushopper said:


> Fabulous edgy bracelet!



Thx tutu! I love the orange gold combo


----------



## starry310

These were ss12 givenchys I original saw on sale but they didn't have my size, then a week ago they popped up online and I just had to have them, web though I am not a shoe girl what so ever!! 

The glitter versions on~


----------



## tutushopper

starry310 said:


> View attachment 2150420
> 
> These were ss12 givenchys I original saw on sale but they didn't have my size, then a week ago they popped up online and I just had to have them, web though I am not a shoe girl what so ever!!
> 
> The glitter versions on~
> View attachment 2150422
> 
> View attachment 2150423



Congrats on your fab new Givenchy shoes!


----------



## All Smiles

I was going to purchase another Chanel bracelet however I've been dying for a H clic clac


----------



## tutushopper

All Smiles said:


> View attachment 2150434
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to purchase another Chanel bracelet however I've been dying for a H clic clac



Beautiful Hermes clic clac bracelet!  Congrats!


----------



## starry310

tutushopper said:


> Congrats on your fab new Givenchy shoes!



Thank you tutu~~


----------



## Tatownz

My new love in rosé gold


----------



## tutushopper

Tatownz said:


> My new love in rosé gold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2154631



 your Love bracelet!  Congrats!


----------



## Nico_79

Tatownz said:


> My new love in rosé gold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2154631


So pretty, love it!


----------



## impulsive

Tatownz said:


> My new love in rosé gold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2154631


Love this!!   This is on my wishlist in yellow gold.


----------



## emmaali

Treating myself to something non-chanel &#128516;


----------



## tutushopper

emmaali said:


> View attachment 2157068
> 
> 
> Treating myself to something non-chanel &#128516;



Gorgeous watch; congrats!!!


----------



## jeninvan

My new ferragamo clutch gifted by the DH


----------



## tutushopper

jeninvan said:


> My new ferragamo clutch gifted by the DH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2157888
> View attachment 2157891



Gorgeous color; beautiful clutch!  Congrats!


----------



## jeninvan

tutushopper said:


> Gorgeous color; beautiful clutch!  Congrats!



Thank you I absolutely love it


----------



## Nico_79

You know you're in trouble when you need to hide your non-Chanel purchases from your SA.  A little Dior and a little Hermes after a very stressful week at work!


----------



## sassygee

Nico_79 said:


> You know you're in trouble when you need to hide your non-Chanel purchases from your SA.  A little Dior and a little Hermes after a very stressful week at work!


 
Congrats Nico on your new Dior and Hermes purchases.  Love your Lindy, looks like Rouge Garrance or is it Rouge Casaque?  Love your Les Parisiennes 70 cm and your 90 cm carres.  There were some nice colors in this sporting theme.  It also appears that you got the trifecta of Dior as well (black, blue, and red).  Wear them in good health and happy spring.


----------



## sassygee

jeninvan said:


> My new ferragamo clutch gifted by the DH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2157888
> View attachment 2157891


 

Love the turquoise python Ferragamo.  Wear theclutch ingood health.


----------



## bluekit

stylemechanel said:


> Here is my Oscar de la Renta sweater. I feel in love with it. It is cashmere and the roses are made from ribbon.


How pretty is this sweater!  It must feel wonderful to be wearing that.  Love the ribbon detail as well.


----------



## bluekit

starry310 said:


> View attachment 2150420
> 
> These were ss12 givenchys I original saw on sale but they didn't have my size, then a week ago they popped up online and I just had to have them, web though I am not a shoe girl what so ever!!
> 
> The glitter versions on~
> View attachment 2150422
> 
> View attachment 2150423


 
These are some hot looking shoes!!!


----------



## bluekit

Nico_79 said:


> You know you're in trouble when you need to hide your non-Chanel purchases from your SA.  A little Dior and a little Hermes after a very stressful week at work!


 
 You are so cute! I'm loving your Diors!!


----------



## Nico_79

sassygee said:


> Congrats Nico on your new Dior and Hermes purchases.  Love your Lindy, looks like Rouge Garrance or is it Rouge Casaque?  Love your Les Parisiennes 70 cm and your 90 cm carres.  There were some nice colors in this sporting theme.  It also appears that you got the trifecta of Dior as well (black, blue, and red).  Wear them in good health and happy spring.



Thank you Sassygee! It's Rouge Garance and couldn't be happier to get this colour. Sheer luck as my local store does not get a lot of inventory.  Yes the scarves are becoming quite the addiction, I love the patterns and colour ways available this season.  What can I say, j'adore Dior! 



bluekit said:


> You are so cute! I'm loving your Diors!!



Bluekit, thanks again! I know it's silly, but I always feel funny bringing a big bag with another brand to speak to my Chanel SA. She's so sweet that she gets excited about what I bought, but I don't want to get her in trouble either as we're in the store and I'm sure her manager wants her to be trying to sell me some more CC logo items.


----------



## stylemechanel

bluekit said:


> How pretty is this sweater!  It must feel wonderful to be wearing that.  Love the ribbon detail as well.



Thank you so much  bluekit. I do really think it is a pretty feminine sweater and the fact that it is an Oscar makes me feel pretty. He is so good at "girl stuff", isn't he?  I bought it at Nordstrom if you are looking.....


----------



## tutushopper

Nico_79 said:


> You know you're in trouble when you need to hide your non-Chanel purchases from your SA.  A little Dior and a little Hermes after a very stressful week at work!



Do I see triplets up there in Dior???  Ha, told you they come in multiples!  I love your Dior purchases and your Hermes as well.  See, it's dangerous going to other places.  I can't wait to read the Dior forum for that reveal!  Congrats on your lovely, lovely Dior and Hermes buys!!!


----------



## jeninvan

sassygee said:


> Love the turquoise python Ferragamo.  Wear theclutch ingood health.



Thank you


----------



## stylemechanel

Nico_79 said:


> You know you're in trouble when you need to hide your non-Chanel purchases from your SA.  A little Dior and a little Hermes after a very stressful week at work!



Stop it! Just stop it...You absolutely made me laugh. I do know exactly what you mean, but....you deserve to make yourself happy with whatever that is. I do know a thing or two about worrying about an SA (honestly I do). But in reality your SA wants you to be happy and come back to her/him when you need/want something. I think  I have learned  that a relationship  is shaped over a period of years, sometimes its many years.

Having said that......Nico_79..... :woohoo They are beautiful purchases. You work hard...enjoy your rewards. Congrats, they are beautiful!!!


----------



## bluekit

stylemechanel said:


> Thank you so much  bluekit. I do really think it is a pretty feminine sweater and the fact that it is an Oscar makes me feel pretty. He is so good at "girl stuff", isn't he?  I bought it at Nordstrom if you are looking.....


 
I love how girly the sweater is.  It's a perfect match with cashmere.    thanks for the store info stylemechanel!: flowers: I always love reading about your shopping adventures.


----------



## Nico_79

tutushopper said:


> Do I see triplets up there in Dior???  Ha, told you they come in multiples!  I love your Dior purchases and your Hermes as well.  See, it's dangerous going to other places.  I can't wait to read the Dior forum for that reveal!  Congrats on your lovely, lovely Dior and Hermes buys!!!



Thank you tutushopper, your words haunted me while I was shopping.  Dior in multiples! And of course I have been coveting a Lindy from H for a while now, but it's been so hit and miss. I finally read a post on the inventory and was determined to give it a try. Just a lucky day I guess! 



stylemechanel said:


> Stop it! Just stop it...You absolutely made me laugh. I do know exactly what you mean, but....you deserve to make yourself happy with whatever that is. I do know a thing or two about worrying about an SA (honestly I do). But in reality your SA wants you to be happy and come back to her/him when you need/want something. I think  I have learned  that a relationship  is shaped over a period of years, sometimes its many years.
> 
> Having said that......Nico_79..... :woohoo They are beautiful purchases. You work hard...enjoy your rewards. Congrats, they are beautiful!!!



Thank you!! I'm glad I could provide a good laugh stylemechanel.  My relationship with my Chanel SA is still very new, so I am still learning to develop this.  I can only hope it will last many years, but I'm glad I did find a person that seems genuinely happy and excited to see me whether or not I am buying from their store.


----------



## rowy65

Nico_79 said:


> You know you're in trouble when you need to hide your non-Chanel purchases from your SA.  A little Dior and a little Hermes after a very stressful week at work!



Oh my, just bouncing back and forth from Dior and wow!    That red in the Hermes is absolutely beautiful and the Hermes scarves, so elegant.  Enjoy and what wonderful stress busters!


----------



## lisa_hori

latest purchase. CC SKYE Bracelet


----------



## tutushopper

lisa_hori said:


> latest purchase. CC SKYE Bracelet



So pretty!


----------



## Hanae

Got some shoes ...!!
V
	

		
			
		

		
	



valentino rockstuds


----------



## Nico_79

Hanae said:


> Got some shoes ...!!
> V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2161143
> 
> valentino rockstuds


Ohh love the valentino rockstud pumps!


----------



## tutushopper

Hanae said:


> Got some shoes ...!!
> V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2161143
> 
> valentino rockstuds



Great Valentino pumps!


----------



## Hanae

Thanks Nico and tutu!
I'm glad I have finally found them. The trickiest hunt ever.


----------



## Nico_79

Hanae said:


> Thanks Nico and tutu!
> I'm glad I have finally found them. The trickiest hunt ever.


I've been searching for these too with no luck. So glad you were able to get them. Mod pic please?


----------



## rowy65

Hanae said:


> Got some shoes ...!!
> V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2161143
> 
> valentino rockstuds



Very hot in black...enjoy!


----------



## milksway25

No budget this year for a purse... Totally into makeup lately thou... (although if i add all my Tom Ford & Chanel beauty purchases i would have been able to afford a Chanel purse already) Bad girl hehe


----------



## tutushopper

I bought this earlier in the month, but have been insanely busy.  It's the Miss Dior in royal blue, and it's about the same color as the Chanel M/L in blue lambskin, but trying to photograph this bag is insanely hard, as it looks different in every single type of light and position of lighting.  It's actually pretty close to the Chanel royal blue for 13S.  This was actually my part 3 of the shopping trip that I made, but I had to wait for it to come in.
http://forum.purseblog.com/dior/once-blue-moon-miss-comes-along-you-cant-815997.html


----------



## Nico_79

tutushopper said:


> I bought this earlier in the month, but have been insanely busy.  It's the Miss Dior in royal blue, and it's about the same color as the Chanel M/L in blue lambskin, but trying to photograph this bag is insanely hard, as it looks different in every single type of light and position of lighting.  It's actually pretty close to the Chanel royal blue for 13S.  This was actually my part 3 of the shopping trip that I made, but I had to wait for it to come in.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/dior/once-blue-moon-miss-comes-along-you-cant-815997.html


Eek! I have to go look at the Dior forum now! I love your reveals!


----------



## poohbag

tutushopper said:


> I bought this earlier in the month, but have been insanely busy.  It's the Miss Dior in royal blue, and it's about the same color as the Chanel M/L in blue lambskin, but trying to photograph this bag is insanely hard, as it looks different in every single type of light and position of lighting.  It's actually pretty close to the Chanel royal blue for 13S.  This was actually my part 3 of the shopping trip that I made, but I had to wait for it to come in.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/dior/once-blue-moon-miss-comes-along-you-cant-815997.html



Love this beautiful royal blue Miss Dior!


----------



## poohbag

Nico_79 said:


> You know you're in trouble when you need to hide your non-Chanel purchases from your SA.  A little Dior and a little Hermes after a very stressful week at work!



Nico congratulations on all your latest Dior and Hermes purchases!  You always get such amazing goodies!


----------



## Nico_79

poohbag said:


> Nico congratulations on all your latest Dior and Hermes purchases!  You always get such amazing goodies!


Thank you friend! It's probably my last big haul! I hope to pick up 1 or 2 pieces in fall then I will go back on ban island for a couple of years.


----------



## Hanae

tutushopper said:


> I bought this earlier in the month, but have been insanely busy.  It's the Miss Dior in royal blue, and it's about the same color as the Chanel M/L in blue lambskin, but trying to photograph this bag is insanely hard, as it looks different in every single type of light and position of lighting.  It's actually pretty close to the Chanel royal blue for 13S.  This was actually my part 3 of the shopping trip that I made, but I had to wait for it to come in.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/dior/once-blue-moon-miss-comes-along-you-cant-815997.html


Omg I'm so in love ) congrats tutu you have stunning tastes. This miss dior bag is so classy.
I'm wondering Whether I shoud cheat on chanel with Dior. Congrats )


----------



## tutushopper

milksway25 said:


> No budget this year for a purse... Totally into makeup lately thou... (although if i add all my Tom Ford & Chanel beauty purchases i would have been able to afford a Chanel purse already) Bad girl hehe
> View attachment 2161914



Beautiful colors!  Great purchases!!!


----------



## tutushopper

Nico_79 said:


> Eek! I have to go look at the Dior forum now! I love your reveals!


Thanks so much, Nico!  You are a sweet partner in crime for C & D!  


poohbag said:


> Love this beautiful royal blue Miss Dior!


Thank you, poohbag; I had a hard time deciding between Chanel & Dior, and Dior won!  


Hanae said:


> Omg I'm so in love ) congrats tutu you have stunning tastes. This miss dior bag is so classy.
> I'm wondering Whether I shoud cheat on chanel with Dior. Congrats )


Thank you so much, Hanae!  It's not cheating, it's sharing the love!


----------



## Hanae

nico_79 said:


> i've been searching for these too with no luck. So glad you were able to get them. Mod pic please?


----------



## Hanae

tutushopper said:


> Thanks so much, Nico!  You are a sweet partner in crime for C & D!
> 
> Thank you, poohbag; I had a hard time deciding between Chanel & Dior, and Dior won!
> 
> Thank you so much, Hanae!  It's not cheating, it's sharing the love!



Seriously my dear you would make a Parisienne look unstylish  
Ha ha well I have to say I have a thing ATM for valentino. It's my second pair of valentinos and I am coveting a bag now. Unsure I will ever get it though.


----------



## tutushopper

Hanae said:


> View attachment 2162972



Those look totally fabulous with your Chanel reissue!


----------



## tutushopper

Hanae said:


> Seriously my dear you would make a Parisienne look unstylish
> Ha ha well I have to say I have a thing ATM for valentino. It's my second pair of valentinos and I am coveting a bag now. Unsure I will ever get it though.



You are so sweet!  If you keep thinking and thinking about it, then perhaps it's meant to be!


----------



## Hanae

tutushopper said:


> Those look totally fabulous with your Chanel reissue!



It's like a love affair that was meant to be for them. 

I agree about the valentino bag. I'll see next month ).
I'll most probably post here )


----------



## Nico_79

Hanae said:


> View attachment 2162972


Stunning!! These look great with your reissue.


----------



## milksway25

tutushopper said:


> Beautiful colors!  Great purchases!!!



Thanks tutushopper!  i think my addiction just moved from purses to make ups(for now at least). been buying so much make up lately thou that i tell myself i am done after i bought most of the Chanel summer collection makeup  i wish there's a brand new purse thou wishful thinking


----------



## milksway25

tutushopper said:


> I bought this earlier in the month, but have been insanely busy.  It's the Miss Dior in royal blue, and it's about the same color as the Chanel M/L in blue lambskin, but trying to photograph this bag is insanely hard, as it looks different in every single type of light and position of lighting.  It's actually pretty close to the Chanel royal blue for 13S.  This was actually my part 3 of the shopping trip that I made, but I had to wait for it to come in.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/dior/once-blue-moon-miss-comes-along-you-cant-815997.html



Congratz on your new baby  such a pretty color


----------



## tutushopper

milksway25 said:


> Congratz on your new baby  such a pretty color



Thank you so much!


----------



## Hanae

Nico_79 said:


> Stunning!! These look great with your reissue.



Many thanks Nico )


----------



## Nico_79

I've been naughty again and cheated with Monsieur Vuitton and Hermes. Eek! I couldn't decide which Noe to get! And I swear I only went to Hermes to get a scarf.


----------



## crazy8baglady

Oooooh that bright blue Noe looks amazing!!  Is that a two toned wallet in front? Is it in that mint green patent Epi?  Congrats, everything is lovely


----------



## Nico_79

crazy8baglady said:


> Oooooh that bright blue Noe looks amazing!!  Is that a two toned wallet in front? Is it in that mint green patent Epi?  Congrats, everything is lovely


Thank you crazy8baglady! Hmm the little one is actually a purple colour called figue, but it was hard to capture it for some reason.  Much more like a grape colour.  Yes that is the mint green epi with figue contrast, could not pass it up. Been craving something in mint, but not quite ready to do a whole purse yet!


----------



## emjetz

Nico_79 said:


> I've been naughty again and cheated with Monsieur Vuitton and Hermes. Eek! I couldn't decide which Noe to get! And I swear I only went to Hermes to get a scarf.



OMG naughty nico!!!! u got something again...... but very nice,so jealous!!!!!!!!!!!
i love the way u shop(that maybe could only happen in my sweet dreams)...


----------



## crazy8baglady

Nico_79 said:


> Thank you crazy8baglady! Hmm the little one is actually a purple colour called figue, but it was hard to capture it for some reason.  Much more like a grape colour.  Yes that is the mint green epi with figue contrast, could not pass it up. Been craving something in mint, but not quite ready to do a whole purse yet!


Ooh okay, I have seen figue before on the Alma.  It's definitely purple and such a pretty pop of color! 
I love that minty green and I've been wanting it in the Alma but the hubby's not sold on the color..


----------



## crazy8baglady

Nico_79 said:


> Thank you crazy8baglady! Hmm the little one is actually a purple colour called figue, but it was hard to capture it for some reason.  Much more like a grape colour.  Yes that is the mint green epi with figue contrast, could not pass it up. Been craving something in mint, but not quite ready to do a whole purse yet!


p.s. you can totally pull off a whole bag in minty green, I think it's more neutral than u think


----------



## Nico_79

emjetz said:


> OMG naughty nico!!!! u got something again...... but very nice,so jealous!!!!!!!!!!!
> i love the way u shop(that maybe could only happen in my sweet dreams)...



I know!!  In my defense I've been waiting for a while on the Noe bag. I even tried going the pre-loved route, but I could never find them in good condition.  I have no defense for the H items, not going to lie. :shame:

Well if we ever went shopping together you know what would happen!! Save up dear emjetz, Nico will happily help you spend your money!


----------



## Nico_79

crazy8baglady said:


> Ooh okay, I have seen figue before on the Alma.  It's definitely purple and such a pretty pop of color!
> I love that minty green and I've been wanting it in the Alma but the hubby's not sold on the color..



I tried the figue in the Alma, but didn't work for me. Not sure why, but I know I just didn't love it as much as on the BB Noe.  

Ahh you should totally drop some more hints for your hubby!! I think the mint was really pretty, would be perfect for summer.


----------



## Orchidlady

My first pair of CL


----------



## tutushopper

Nico_79 said:


> I've been naughty again and cheated with Monsieur Vuitton and Hermes. Eek! I couldn't decide which Noe to get! And I swear I only went to Hermes to get a scarf.



Gorgeous blues!!!  Guess that multiples disorder is running wild with you!  Really beautiful bags, wallet, scarves, and jewelry!  I love how they all continue a theme of the blue (even the mint looks blueish).  You had a fabulous shopping spree!


----------



## tutushopper

Orchidlady said:


> My first pair of CL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2165943



Congrats on your first pair of CL shoes; they are gorgeous!


----------



## Lactase

Orchidlady said:


> My first pair of CL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2165943



Love these! May I ask what height they are?


----------



## Nico_79

Orchidlady said:


> My first pair of CL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2165943


Congrats on your first! They are so sleek looking!


----------



## Nico_79

tutushopper said:


> Gorgeous blues!!!  Guess that multiples disorder is running wild with you!  Really beautiful bags, wallet, scarves, and jewelry!  I love how they all continue a theme of the blue (even the mint looks blueish).  You had a fabulous shopping spree!



Thank you tutushopper! Yes I wonder if there is a cure for multiples disorder??   Blue is my second favourite colour and I just think they will work well for summer. It was so hot yesterday, maybe subconsciously I bought blue to cool down?


----------



## poohbag

Nico_79 said:


> Thank you friend! It's probably my last big haul! I hope to pick up 1 or 2 pieces in fall then I will go back on ban island for a couple of years.





Nico_79 said:


> I've been naughty again and cheated with Monsieur Vuitton and Hermes. Eek! I couldn't decide which Noe to get! And I swear I only went to Hermes to get a scarf.



Hee hee my friend Nico!!  I see you have more hauls already!!   Again, I LOVE your latest purchases!  These are all amazing-I see why you need to get them!!  I'm totally living vicariously through you-so please keep them coming!


----------



## poohbag

Orchidlady said:


> My first pair of CL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2165943



Congrats!  Lovely classic pair to start off a CL collection!


----------



## Nico_79

poohbag said:


> Hee hee my friend Nico!!  I see you have more hauls already!!   Again, I LOVE your latest purchases!  These are all amazing-I see why you need to get them!!  I'm totally living vicariously through you-so please keep them coming!



Ahh poohbag it looks so bad doesn't it? Glad I can provide some eye candy for you friend!  I'm just so excited for summer weather I want to wear bright colourful pieces. It also doesn't help the SAs are just soooooooo nice and sweet, they destroy my non-existent willpower.


----------



## rowy65

Nico_79 said:


> I've been naughty again and cheated with Monsieur Vuitton and Hermes. Eek! I couldn't decide which Noe to get! And I swear I only went to Hermes to get a scarf.



Oh my, multiples popping up again.  The blues are so beautiful.  I love the H enamel bangle.  Gorgeous, gorgeous haul.  Enjoy!


----------



## Nico_79

rowy65 said:


> Oh my, multiples popping up again.  The blues are so beautiful.  I love the H enamel bangle.  Gorgeous, gorgeous haul.  Enjoy!


Thank you Rowy! This year has been amazing for blues, had to grab them while I can!


----------



## starry310

New in~ just came back from a sample sale for roger vivier~ picked up the black flats for £200 and the pink for £170~


----------



## rowy65

starry310 said:


> View attachment 2175723
> 
> 
> New in~ just came back from a sample sale for roger vivier~ picked up the black flats for £200 and the pink for £170~



Very very cute flats.  Love that shade of pink!  Congrats on great buys


----------



## starry310

rowy65 said:


> very very cute flats.  Love that shade of pink!  Congrats on great buys



&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## KW1

Orchidlady said:


> My first pair of CL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2165943



Congrats!


----------



## emmaali

tutushopper said:


> Gorgeous watch; congrats!!!



Thank you for the compliments dear &#128536;


----------



## addictedtoshop

Got 2 pairs of CLs..soooo in love


----------



## Nico_79

addictedtoshop said:


> Got 2 pairs of CLs..soooo in love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2179399
> 
> 
> View attachment 2179400


Congrats, they look tres sexy!


----------



## Lactase

addictedtoshop said:


> Got 2 pairs of CLs..soooo in love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2179399
> 
> 
> View attachment 2179400



My favorite kind of shoes! Pretty!


----------



## addictedtoshop

Thankyouuu girls


----------



## Nico_79

I went to return a Hermes scarf ring and ended up in the men's section and bought a lovely cashmere/silk scarf. I need to stop going into that store!!


----------



## rowy65

Nico_79 said:


> I went to return a Hermes scarf ring and ended up in the men's section and bought a lovely cashmere/silk scarf. I need to stop going into that store!!



But it's so pretty!  I actually prefer the men's Hermes prints and scarves.  I will further enable you by vicariously shopping through your purchases


----------



## Nico_79

rowy65 said:


> But it's so pretty!  I actually prefer the men's Hermes prints and scarves.  I will further enable you by vicariously shopping through your purchases


Ahhh you're such an enabler Rowy!   You know I never checked out the men's stuff, but it's actually really nice! The ties are so cute, so tempted to buy one for my fiance, but I don't know if he'd wear it. 

I did order a few more items, we'll see if they arrive in two weeks time!


----------



## poohbag

Nico_79 said:


> I went to return a Hermes scarf ring and ended up in the men's section and bought a lovely cashmere/silk scarf. I need to stop going into that store!!



You look fabulous! I love how you tie the scarf! It is really beautiful!


----------



## Nico_79

poohbag said:


> You look fabulous! I love how you tie the scarf! It is really beautiful!


Aww thanks poohbag! It's actually very simple scarf to wear because there is some weight to it, hangs very easily and doesn't slide off. Too bad I can only wear it during the cold months, but this gives me something to look forward to after summer is over.


----------



## tutushopper

addictedtoshop said:


> Got 2 pairs of CLs..soooo in love
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2179399
> 
> 
> View attachment 2179400



Lovely CL's you have there!


----------



## tutushopper

Nico_79 said:


> I went to return a Hermes scarf ring and ended up in the men's section and bought a lovely cashmere/silk scarf. I need to stop going into that store!!



My dear Nico, another gorgeous Hermes purchase!  You are going to have quite the trousseau!


----------



## tutushopper

starry310 said:


> View attachment 2175723
> 
> 
> New in~ just came back from a sample sale for roger vivier~ picked up the black flats for £200 and the pink for £170~



Love your Roger Vivier flats!


----------



## Nico_79

tutushopper said:


> My dear Nico, another gorgeous Hermes purchase!  You are going to have quite the trousseau!


Tutushopper, you do not know the half of it!  I have really run out of closet space since I like to keep my scarves in their boxes.  I am now on the hunt for an organization system!

Hope you are doing well, your presence was missed here on tPF.


----------



## tutushopper

Nico_79 said:


> Tutushopper, you do not know the half of it!  I have really run out of closet space since I like to keep my scarves in their boxes.  I am now on the hunt for an organization system!
> 
> Hope you are doing well, your presence was missed here on tPF.



Thank you so much.   I missed being here!  I think the best closet organization system is turning another room into a closet!


----------



## xxDxx

My new leather bracelets-Hermès Rivale


----------



## xxDxx

and Fendi Selleria


----------



## tutushopper

xxDxx said:


> My new leather bracelets-Hermès Rivale





xxDxx said:


> and Fendi Selleria



Lovely bracelets!  Congrats.


----------



## xxDxx

Thanks Tutushopper


----------



## Hanae

Hello all,
Today I got this baby!


----------



## tutushopper

Hanae said:


> Hello all,
> Today I got this baby!
> 
> View attachment 2183393
> View attachment 2183394



Lovely red; congrats!


----------



## Nico_79

Hanae said:


> Hello all,
> Today I got this baby!
> 
> View attachment 2183393
> View attachment 2183394


Congrats Hanae! It's a gorgeous red!


----------



## Nico_79

xxDxx said:


> My new leather bracelets-Hermès Rivale


Love this! Congrats!


----------



## MashiBags

I'm really excited about my new Hermes Clic Clac in Lin...using it to contrast with my pink Chanel WOC! 





Thanks for letting me share 

PS: yikes! Sorry about the large picture. I was using the iPhone to upload for the first time and didn't realize its this big!


----------



## tutushopper

MashiBags said:


> I'm really excited about my new Hermes Clic Clac in Lin...using it to contrast with my pink Chanel WOC!
> View attachment 2190617
> 
> View attachment 2190619
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share
> 
> PS: yikes! Sorry about the large picture. I was using the iPhone to upload for the first time and didn't realize its this big!



Lovely contrasting Clic clac!


----------



## poohbag

Finally got these jelly sandals to join my small rockstud family!


----------



## mcguffis

I want an Alexander McQueen scarf in every color


----------



## tutushopper

poohbag said:


> Finally got these jelly sandals to join my small rockstud family!



Congrats on your new "rock stud" addition!


----------



## tutushopper

mcguffis said:


> I want an Alexander McQueen scarf in every color



Awesome scarf!


----------



## amyinoz

Mina's, LOVE your makeup choices! So fab!


----------



## catsinthebag

mcguffis said:


> I want an Alexander McQueen scarf in every color



Great scarf! But I have to say, your dog steals the show -- I love the way he(she?) is looking up at you!


----------



## MashiBags

tutushopper said:


> Lovely contrasting Clic clac!


Thank you!


----------



## Canneiv

Finally decide to buy Prada saffiano luxe tote instead of chanel cerf tote. I believed I'll get more use of Prada tote than Chanel's.


----------



## Canneiv

Finally got the Prada saffiano luxe tote instead of Chanel cerf tote.


----------



## EMMY

^ AND it will last forever!!! Great choice!!! I'm biased though...I'm a PRada girl too!!! Although Chanel is still my fav!!


----------



## tutushopper

Canneiv said:


> Finally decide to buy Prada saffiano luxe tote instead of chanel cerf tote. I believed I'll get more use of Prada tote than Chanel's.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2191922



Lovely color, and always buy what you will use!  Congrats!


----------



## Fashionism

I bought Lady Dior 2013 powder pink and a Tiffany gold ring


----------



## tutushopper

Fashionism said:


> I bought Lady Dior 2013 powder pink and a Tiffany gold ring
> View attachment 2195574



Beautiful Lady Dior bag!  Congrats on your bag and ring!


----------



## Piyo1115

Bought this baby on sale @ BG today


----------



## G&Smommy

Here are some sale finds - two McQueen clutches.  I love that they have a strap and can be worn crossbody like a WOC!  I bought two but can only keep one.  I would love any opinions.  Gold seems more versatile, but I think I like the studs more.  I just wonder if the studs can be worn with anything other than solid colors.


----------



## cmrDesign

my black python Phantom arrived today.....


----------



## poohbag

G&Smommy said:


> Here are some sale finds - two McQueen clutches.  I love that they have a strap and can be worn crossbody like a WOC!  I bought two but can only keep one.  I would love any opinions.  Gold seems more versatile, but I think I like the studs more.  I just wonder if the studs can be worn with anything other than solid colors.



Wow I didn't even know they have the strap! I love the studded one on you! It really pops against your outfit! Ummm the gold does seem more versatile since I can more easily imagine it with patterns too, but the black/white/gold studs are so interesting and unique!


----------



## poohbag

cmrDesign said:


> my black python Phantom arrived today.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2201720



Sooo luxurious! Congrats!


----------



## G&Smommy

poohbag said:


> Wow I didn't even know they have the strap! I love the studded one on you! It really pops against your outfit! Ummm the gold does seem more versatile since I can more easily imagine it with patterns too, but the black/white/gold studs are so interesting and unique!


 
Thanks!  Only a few styles have the strap.  Once I saw that, I was sold!  I have done too much damage on pre-fall already and I have some McQueen sale dresses coming so I have to narrow to one bag.  I prefer the studs overall, but I think it goes best with a solid, especially black.  The gold definitely works with prints too but is not as interesting in its design.  It is a hard choice!


----------



## G&Smommy

cmrDesign said:


> my black python Phantom arrived today.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2201720


 
Gorgeous bag!  Congrats!


----------



## Nico_79

G&Smommy said:


> Here are some sale finds - two McQueen clutches.  I love that they have a strap and can be worn crossbody like a WOC!  I bought two but can only keep one.  I would love any opinions.  Gold seems more versatile, but I think I like the studs more.  I just wonder if the studs can be worn with anything other than solid colors.


Oh my goodness! I love the stud version, I was eyeing this myself, but couldn't justify it for my own use. I think it looks great on you! Definitely keep this one please!


----------



## G&Smommy

Nico_79 said:


> Oh my goodness! I love the stud version, I was eyeing this myself, but couldn't justify it for my own use. I think it looks great on you! Definitely keep this one please!


 
Thanks!  I will probably keep the stud version.  I love the design!  I don't know how much I will use it either which is why it only made sense to buy on sale.  The fact that it has a strap makes it more useful and I can also use it casually if worn crossbody or more formally as a clutch.


----------



## poohbag

G&Smommy said:


> Thanks!  Only a few styles have the strap.  Once I saw that, I was sold!  I have done too much damage on pre-fall already and I have some McQueen sale dresses coming so I have to narrow to one bag.  I prefer the studs overall, but I think it goes best with a solid, especially black.  The gold definitely works with prints too but is not as interesting in its design.  It is a hard choice!



Totally agree with you about the bags! Not easy to choose because you can't go wrong with either! Both look fabulous!


----------



## G&Smommy

poohbag said:


> Totally agree with you about the bags! Not easy to choose because you can't go wrong with either! Both look fabulous!


 
Thanks!  I have a few days to decide.  I need to go through my closet and figure out which once I will use the most.  I am drawn to the studs though!


----------



## G&Smommy

poohbag said:


> Finally got these jelly sandals to join my small rockstud family!


 
I have these sandals and wear them all the time!  I get tons of compliments on them!  Congrats!


----------



## tutushopper

G&Smommy said:


> Here are some sale finds - two McQueen clutches.  I love that they have a strap and can be worn crossbody like a WOC!  I bought two but can only keep one.  I would love any opinions.  Gold seems more versatile, but I think I like the studs more.  I just wonder if the studs can be worn with anything other than solid colors.



I tried these in the store months ago, and I LOVE the studded one!  It looks fabulous on you, and it really will go with a lot more than you think!  It's so quintessentially McQueen, too!


----------



## tutushopper

cmrDesign said:


> my black python Phantom arrived today.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2201720



Congrats!


----------



## CapriTrotteur

G&Smommy said:


> Here are some sale finds - two McQueen clutches.  I love that they have a strap and can be worn crossbody like a WOC!  I bought two but can only keep one.  I would love any opinions.  Gold seems more versatile, but I think I like the studs more.  I just wonder if the studs can be worn with anything other than solid colors.


Another vote for the studs from me too.
They are really cool and as tutu said, totally McQueen.
The gold is nice, but not as edgy.


----------



## G&Smommy

tutushopper said:


> I tried these in the store months ago, and I LOVE the studded one!  It looks fabulous on you, and it really will go with a lot more than you think!  It's so quintessentially McQueen, too!


 
Thanks!  I really am drawn to the studs and this will be my first McQueen clutch!


----------



## G&Smommy

CapriTrotteur said:


> Another vote for the studs from me too.
> They are really cool and as tutu said, totally McQueen.
> The gold is nice, but not as edgy.


 
Thanks!  I think I am keeping the studs.  Still not sure how practical it is, but maybe I need a not so practical option that is just fun!  I really do love the look of it and it looks amazing with black!


----------



## Coffee or Tea

G&Smommy said:


> Here are some sale finds - two McQueen clutches.  I love that they have a strap and can be worn crossbody like a WOC!  I bought two but can only keep one.  I would love any opinions.  Gold seems more versatile, but I think I like the studs more.  I just wonder if the studs can be worn with anything other than solid colors.


I love the studs one more and it looks nice on you!


----------



## Coffee or Tea

poohbag said:


> Finally got these jelly sandals to join my small rockstud family!


Very nice family


----------



## af0103

Hi guys! Pls help me authenticate this Chanel bag thanks


----------



## poohbag

G&Smommy said:


> I have these sandals and wear them all the time!  I get tons of compliments on them!  Congrats!





Coffee or Tea said:


> Very nice family



Thank you both! I wore them out yesterday for the first time in 90 degree weather in Manhattan!


----------



## G&Smommy

Coffee or Tea said:


> I love the studs one more and it looks nice on you!


 
Thanks!  I am leaning heavily towards keeping the studs.  It is just more unique and special.


----------



## Coffee or Tea

G&Smommy said:


> Thanks!  I am leaning heavily towards keeping the studs.  It is just more unique and special.


And I think it is more versatile than the gold...


----------



## starry310

A little bit of vintage Hermes


----------



## Hanae

I thought a long time about it.
In the end I did not buy a PST but went for another Celine bag.
I don't regret it since the leather is smashing.




Introducing my brand new trapeze in coquelicot.


----------



## cmrDesign

Hanae said:


> I thought a long time about it.
> In the end I did not buy a PST but went for another Celine bag.
> I don't regret it since the leather is smashing.
> 
> View attachment 2212829
> 
> 
> Introducing my brand new trapeze in coquelicot.



Wow!  The color is beautiful!!! Is it large?


----------



## poohbag

starry310 said:


> A little bit of vintage Hermes
> 
> View attachment 2211665



So precious! It's a beautiful piece!


----------



## poohbag

Hanae said:


> I thought a long time about it.
> In the end I did not buy a PST but went for another Celine bag.
> I don't regret it since the leather is smashing.
> 
> View attachment 2212829
> 
> 
> Introducing my brand new trapeze in coquelicot.



Outstanding color!!! Great choice!


----------



## tutushopper

starry310 said:


> A little bit of vintage Hermes
> 
> View attachment 2211665



Lovely!


----------



## tutushopper

Hanae said:


> I thought a long time about it.
> In the end I did not buy a PST but went for another Celine bag.
> I don't regret it since the leather is smashing.
> 
> View attachment 2212829
> 
> 
> Introducing my brand new trapeze in coquelicot.



Fabulous color!


----------



## Hanae

cmrDesign said:


> Wow!  The color is beautiful!!! Is it large?



Hi

I got the small.


----------



## smiley

Hanae said:


> I thought a long time about it.
> In the end I did not buy a PST but went for another Celine bag.
> I don't regret it since the leather is smashing.
> 
> View attachment 2212829
> 
> 
> Introducing my brand new trapeze in coquelicot.


Love it! Lately coveting Celine as well! Sorry Chanel ;-(


----------



## Hanae

smiley said:


> Love it! Lately coveting Celine as well! Sorry Chanel ;-(



Their leather is so durable! I cannot stop.


----------



## rowy65

starry310 said:


> A little bit of vintage Hermes
> 
> View attachment 2211665



Gorgeous bit of vintage bling!


----------



## rowy65

Hanae said:


> I thought a long time about it.
> In the end I did not buy a PST but went for another Celine bag.
> I don't regret it since the leather is smashing.
> 
> View attachment 2212829
> 
> 
> Introducing my brand new trapeze in coquelicot.



I love this bag in the small.  The color is amazing!  Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## smiley

Hanae said:


> Their leather is so durable! I cannot stop.


Me too!! Love the colors and they're half the price of Chanel!


----------



## starry310

poohbag said:


> So precious! It's a beautiful piece!





tutushopper said:


> Lovely!





rowy65 said:


> Gorgeous bit of vintage bling!



thank you lovelies!

I thinking of getting a lovely kelly double bracelet to hang her off...eventually maybe a birkin?


----------



## starry310

Hanae said:


> I thought a long time about it.
> In the end I did not buy a PST but went for another Celine bag.
> I don't regret it since the leather is smashing.
> 
> View attachment 2212829
> 
> 
> Introducing my brand new trapeze in coquelicot.



she is beautiful! i am still waiting for a good grey in the trapeze~~ *dreaming*


----------



## Hanae

smiley said:


> Me too!! Love the colors and they're half the price of Chanel!



Yes indeed.


----------



## Hanae

starry310 said:


> she is beautiful! i am still waiting for a good grey in the trapeze~~ *dreaming*



At some point I dreamed of the pearl grey but I never found it.


----------



## Luxurykebaya

Yeayyy my new baby!


----------



## Hanae

Luxurykebaya said:


> Yeayyy my new baby!



So nice!


----------



## tutushopper

Luxurykebaya said:


> Yeayyy my new baby!



So shiny!


----------



## OrangeSherbet

It was an idle afternoon yesterday and I went into the Dior boutique to enquire about the Diorissimo bag. Didn't fancy any that was available.  Then this bracelet caught my eye. The workmanship is amazing! I love the little CD and Dior charms. I was surprised to find it reasonably priced. Here is my first Dior CJ, from the Mise En Dior 2013 collection. Thanks for letting me share  




I am hoping to find a matching ring soon (the ring in my size was out of stock).


----------



## tutushopper

OrangeSherbet said:


> It was an idle afternoon yesterday and I went into the Dior boutique to enquire about the Diorissimo bag. Didn't fancy any that was available.  Then this bracelet caught my eye. The workmanship is amazing! I love the little CD and Dior charms. I was surprised to find it reasonably priced. Here is my first Dior CJ, from the Mise En Dior 2013 collection. Thanks for letting me share
> 
> View attachment 2214400
> 
> 
> I am hoping to find a matching ring soon (the ring in my size was out of stock).



Congratulations on your gorgeous Mise En Dior bracelet; it's really quite stunning!  Dior craftsmanship is superb, down to the tiniest detail!


----------



## niknaks73

. Friday damage...


----------



## Ilovelovechanel

Why can't I post a theard


----------



## MaryJoe84

Ilovelovechanel said:


> Why can't I post a theard


When did you sign up here? Because you need to be a member for five days and make at least 10 posts... then you can start a thread


----------



## OrangeSherbet

tutushopper said:


> Congratulations on your gorgeous Mise En Dior bracelet; it's really quite stunning!  Dior craftsmanship is superb, down to the tiniest detail!



Thank you, tutushopper! Yes, I can't help but admire the workmanship. Every pearl is attached to some sort of golden bowl. So beautiful! And the individual links are welded so well, I can't see where the soldering is.  I love this bracelet


----------



## OrangeSherbet

niknaks73 said:


> View attachment 2214683
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Friday damage...



My goodness, that is one huge damage! All are very beautiful. Congratulations, niknaks73!


----------



## TwiggySteph

niknaks73 said:


> View attachment 2214683
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Friday damage...


I love your fuschia wallet (or WOC)!! Is that from this season?


----------



## Piyo1115

niknaks73 said:


> View attachment 2214683
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Friday damage...



Omg drool...


----------



## Midun

niknaks73 said:


> View attachment 2214683
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Friday damage...



Wow. That's some serious damage. Enjoy the lovely purchases in good health. They are so gorgeous.


----------



## tutushopper

niknaks73 said:


> View attachment 2214683
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Friday damage...



Someone had an amazing Friday!  Congrats on your lovely new goodies!


----------



## poohbag

niknaks73 said:


> View attachment 2214683
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Friday damage...



Wowsa! That is some stunning yummy damage! Congrats!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hanae

I had been looking for this one for... 1 year or two.
Finally we crossed path!
Introducing my CDC ring.


----------



## averagejoe

OrangeSherbet said:


> Thank you, tutushopper! Yes, I can't help but admire the workmanship. Every pearl is attached to some sort of golden bowl. So beautiful! And the individual links are welded so well, I can't see where the soldering is.  I love this bracelet
> 
> View attachment 2215261



That's beautiful! Congratulations on your new Dior bracelet!


----------



## averagejoe

Luxurykebaya said:


> Yeayyy my new baby!



I love this size of the Alma! Congratulations!


----------



## OrangeSherbet

averagejoe said:


> That's beautiful! Congratulations on your new Dior bracelet!



Thank you for your sweet comment, averagejoe


----------



## tutushopper

Hanae said:


> I had been looking for this one for... 1 year or two.
> Finally we crossed path!
> Introducing my CDC ring.
> 
> View attachment 2219547



Congratulations on finding your long sought after ring!!!


----------



## Nico_79

Hanae said:


> I had been looking for this one for... 1 year or two.
> Finally we crossed path!
> Introducing my CDC ring.
> 
> View attachment 2219547


Congrats Hanae on finding your CDC ring! What a wonderful find, looks great on you!


----------



## Piyo1115

My first pair of louboutins


----------



## shopboston

niknaks73 said:


> View attachment 2214683
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Friday damage...


wow that is every bag i've ever wished for in one haul! congrats and enjoy!!!


----------



## Martinibeach

G&Smommy said:


> Thanks!  I am leaning heavily towards keeping the studs.  It is just more unique and special.


 

Great clutches, but I love the studs more. Hope you keep this one.


----------



## Martinibeach

niknaks73 said:


> View attachment 2214683
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Friday damage...


 

Possibly your best Friday ever? All delicious goodies, could not get better than this! Big congrats on everything!


----------



## tutushopper

Piyo1115 said:


> My first pair of louboutins
> View attachment 2221172



Congrats on your first pair of Christian Louboutin shoes and the *RED* is stunning!!!


----------



## LVbemerry

Amaxing Haul and Wow all in a day's work! Fantabulous! Congrats!





niknaks73 said:


> View attachment 2214683
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Friday damage...


----------



## Piyo1115

tutushopper said:


> Congrats on your first pair of Christian Louboutin shoes and the *RED* is stunning!!!


 
tutushopper you are always so kind!


----------



## Cuteandcouture

When I was in saks in NYC, I spotted this amazing pair of Alice+Olivia pumps that were on clearance.... Sadly they were a half size too small, but I checked their site and they had them in my size and bc I signed up for emails nailed an additional 10% off!! These retail for $395 and I got them for about $245....

So here they are .... So gorgeous!! 
	

		
			
		

		
	





These are my first pricey indulgence on shoes!! I typically spend no more than $80 on a pair of heels and no more than $120 on boots... So are so gorgeous!! I feel like Carrie Bradshaw!!


----------



## tutushopper

Cuteandcouture said:


> When I was in saks in NYC, I spotted this amazing pair of Alice+Olivia pumps that were on clearance.... Sadly they were a half size too small, but I checked their site and they had them in my size and bc I signed up for emails nailed an additional 10% off!! These retail for $395 and I got them for about $245....
> 
> So here they are .... So gorgeous!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2222976
> View attachment 2222977
> 
> 
> These are my first pricey indulgence on shoes!! I typically spend no more than $80 on a pair of heels and no more than $120 on boots... So are so gorgeous!! I feel like Carrie Bradshaw!!



Stunning shoes and fabulous score on the sale!  You deserve these shoes and I'm sure they look amazing on you!  Congrats!!


----------



## mf19

My pink magnolia Lady Dior


----------



## marcials_mom

niknaks73 said:


> View attachment 2214683
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Friday damage...


gorgeous!!! wish i could afford that kind of damage lol


----------



## poohbag

mf19 said:


> My pink magnolia Lady Dior



Absolutely gorgeous pink magnolia LD!! Congrats on such a beautiful find!


----------



## poohbag

Cuteandcouture said:


> When I was in saks in NYC, I spotted this amazing pair of Alice+Olivia pumps that were on clearance.... Sadly they were a half size too small, but I checked their site and they had them in my size and bc I signed up for emails nailed an additional 10% off!! These retail for $395 and I got them for about $245....
> 
> So here they are .... So gorgeous!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2222976
> View attachment 2222977
> 
> 
> These are my first pricey indulgence on shoes!! I typically spend no more than $80 on a pair of heels and no more than $120 on boots... So are so gorgeous!! I feel like Carrie Bradshaw!!



Stunning heels at an awesome price! Congrats!


----------



## tutushopper

mf19 said:


> My pink magnolia Lady Dior



Beautiful LD; this color is so very lovely!  You have two iconic bags now; congrats!!!


----------



## luckylove

Hanae said:


> I thought a long time about it.
> In the end I did not buy a PST but went for another Celine bag.
> I don't regret it since the leather is smashing.
> 
> View attachment 2212829
> 
> 
> Introducing my brand new trapeze in coquelicot.



Such a beautiful, happy color! Congrats!


----------



## mf19

poohbag said:


> Absolutely gorgeous pink magnolia LD!! Congrats on such a beautiful find!





tutushopper said:


> Beautiful LD; this color is so very lovely!  You have two iconic bags now; congrats!!!



Thanks poohbag and tutu!  June was a great month for handbags for me ... soo happy with my new additions!


----------



## Nico_79

Went crazy at Hermes today with bracelets. I don't know why I love these little guys,but they are darn addictive!


----------



## tutushopper

Nico_79 said:


> Went crazy at Hermes today with bracelets. I don't know why I love these little guys,but they are darn addictive!



Congrats on all of the lovely bracelets; you did go crazy, but a beautiful collection crazy!  You got some stunning colors and a lot of variety, which should see you through many outfits and seasons.


----------



## Pursebop

*My visit to my favorite shopping paradise in Bal Harbour led to this scrumptious MIU MIU clutch! The color had me SOLD AT HELLO! Visit the full reveal at my blog *


----------



## bluekit

Luxurykebaya said:


> Yeayyy my new baby!


 
Love your alma bb!


----------



## Nico_79

******** said:


> *My visit to my favorite shopping paradise in Bal Harbour led to this scrumptious MIU MIU clutch! The color had me SOLD AT HELLO! Visit the full reveal at my blog *


That colour is absolutely beautiful ********!


----------



## bluekit

******** said:


> *My visit to my favorite shopping paradise in Bal Harbour led to this scrumptious MIU MIU clutch! The color had me SOLD AT HELLO! Visit the full reveal at my blog *


 Beautiful color and the leather is just scrumptious, like you said.  Congrats!


----------



## Pursebop

bluekit said:


> Beautiful color and the leather is just scrumptious, like you said.  Congrats!



*Thank you bluekit, yes it was the color that made me flip...I have been admiring these Nappa Cristal bags for some time now...they are festive and fun and YES a little BLINGY, but u know I LOVE that! How have u been my friend? Did you score any sale goodies? Unfortunately I did not  but I did not exert too much effort either. Any pre-fall items that you are contemplating? *


----------



## bluekit

******** said:


> *Thank you bluekit, yes it was the color that made me flip...I have been admiring these Nappa Cristal bags for some time now...they are festive and fun and YES a little BLINGY, but u know I LOVE that! How have u been my friend? Did you score any sale goodies? Unfortunately I did not  but I did not exert too much effort either. Any pre-fall items that you are contemplating? *


 
I love the little bling to go with the rich green clutch.  It's just the right amount and so you!   For fall I am really falling in love with the Soft Elegance collection.  It didn't do anything to me initially but the more I look at the colors (paired with the ghw), the more I love it.  I think Chanel has done it right when it comes to pairing the colors with the vintage-inspired designs.  The chain boys are of course on my radar but I question how often/how practical it'd be for me.  I also prefer not repeating any bags from any collection that I already have (I know I'm weird )


----------



## Pursebop

bluekit said:


> I love the little bling to go with the rich green clutch.  It's just the right amount and so you!   For fall I am really falling in love with the Soft Elegance collection.  It didn't do anything to me initially but the more I look at the colors (paired with the ghw), the more I love it.  I think Chanel has done it right when it comes to pairing the colors with the vintage-inspired designs.  The chain boys are of course on my radar but I question how often/how practical it'd be for me.  I also prefer not repeating any bags from any collection that I already have (I know I'm weird )



*You are not weird at all, I think thats the way to do it. I have tried to follow your lead and do the same but occasionally I do have some duplicates (like my greens ) Have you seen the soft elegance collection in person? I love its pics and the large CC's paired with the flat leather against the quilted....do share your thoughts  I like the chain BOY bag but worry if its too heavy and clumsy with the weight of the chains! Do you think it would pair with feminine looks too?*


----------



## poohbag

Nico_79 said:


> Went crazy at Hermes today with bracelets. I don't know why I love these little guys,but they are darn addictive!



Wow they are all so pretty!!! I can see why they are addictive! Enjoy them all!


----------



## poohbag

******** said:


> *My visit to my favorite shopping paradise in Bal Harbour led to this scrumptious MIU MIU clutch! The color had me SOLD AT HELLO! Visit the full reveal at my blog *



It is an amazing color!!! Simply stunning!


----------



## bluekit

******** said:


> *You are not weird at all, I think thats the way to do it. I have tried to follow your lead and do the same but occasionally I do have some duplicates (like my greens ) Have you seen the soft elegance collection in person? I love its pics and the large CC's paired with the flat leather against the quilted....do share your thoughts  I like the chain BOY bag but worry if its too heavy and clumsy with the weight of the chains! Do you think it would pair with feminine looks too?*


 
I remember your greens!  I was at the boutique the other day but they did not have it in yet. So far I've only seen pictures of them. I'd love to try them out in person, especially the flaps. They are coming in colors like the emerald green, chocolate brown, black and burgundy, as far as I know. To be honest I am not really much of a green, brown, nor red color person, I prefer my blacks, greys, and blues, but these green/brown/red are just so perfect with the slightly creased leather, I want to have one of each (not happening LOL )!! It reminds me of bags that you'd find from mom's closet back in the 80s!!
P.S.: I think the chain boy bag is very edgy, more of a rocker chic look.  I can envision it with a simple oversized top with liquid tights.


----------



## bluekit

niknaks73 said:


> View attachment 2214683
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Friday damage...


 
 WHAT A HAUL!!!


----------



## LVbaobao

G&Smommy said:


> Thanks!  I will probably keep the stud version.  I love the design!  I don't know how much I will use it either which is why it only made sense to buy on sale.  The fact that it has a strap makes it more useful and I can also use it casually if worn crossbody or more formally as a clutch.



Don't know if u made a decision yet. Heres my 2 cents: keep the 1 u will still like in 1 or 3 or 5 years from now.  The studded piece is a def stmt piece the gold can go with more outfits.  Hard call!!  Glad u found them. (I personally like the edgy studded 1 better bc its more McQueen imo.). Decision is yours!  Enjoy whichever 1 u end up keeping!!


----------



## LVbaobao

******** said:


> *My visit to my favorite shopping paradise in Bal Harbour led to this scrumptious MIU MIU clutch! The color had me SOLD AT HELLO! Visit the full reveal at my blog *



Wow so pretty!!  Thanks for ur reveal!


----------



## LVbaobao

niknaks73 said:


> View attachment 2214683
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Friday damage...



Wowzer!!  Awesome pieces!  Enjoy!!


----------



## tutushopper

******** said:


> *My visit to my favorite shopping paradise in Bal Harbour led to this scrumptious MIU MIU clutch! The color had me SOLD AT HELLO! Visit the full reveal at my blog *



Gorgeous green!


----------



## Nico_79

poohbag said:


> Wow they are all so pretty!!! I can see why they are addictive! Enjoy them all!


Thanks poohbag! I think I need to stop going into the Hermes store, just too much temptation there.


----------



## Pursebop

poohbag said:


> It is an amazing color!!! Simply stunning!


*thank you pooh bag, I know its not Chanel but its fun to add some fun stress free bags to our collections...the color is just so perfect!*


----------



## Pursebop

bluekit said:


> I remember your greens!  I was at the boutique the other day but they did not have it in yet. So far I've only seen pictures of them. I'd love to try them out in person, especially the flaps. They are coming in colors like the emerald green, chocolate brown, black and burgundy, as far as I know. To be honest I am not really much of a green, brown, nor red color person, I prefer my blacks, greys, and blues, but these green/brown/red are just so perfect with the slightly creased leather, I want to have one of each (not happening LOL )!! It reminds me of bags that you'd find from mom's closet back in the 80s!!
> P.S.: I think the chain boy bag is very edgy, more of a rocker chic look.  I can envision it with a simple oversized top with liquid tights.


*I am anxious to see it too! The colors are so fall feeling...I think it will make for a great seasonal stress free bag like our CAM's (that I adore)...Its so nice that Chanel has used GHW against these, personally tired of all the RHW (or vintage pewter'ish) seen on so many other fall pieces
Do keep me posted on what you discover! I look forward to your glowing report!*


----------



## Pursebop

LVbaobao said:


> Wow so pretty!!  Thanks for ur reveal!


*Thank you...I just had to share this shade of green with all of you....I'm in bit of a green obsession phase*


----------



## Pursebop

tutushopper said:


> Gorgeous green!


*thank you tutushopper, color was irresistible...how's the move going? settling in yet...thinking of you*


----------



## Pursebop

Nico_79 said:


> Thanks poohbag! I think I need to stop going into the Hermes store, just too much temptation there.


*oh my gosh...you are back!!! Congratulations to our new BRIDE!
How are you, how was the ceremony, your dress, bag, shoes... I have been wondering how your perfect day went! Do share....*


----------



## Nico_79

I had such an internal struggle while walking down the street, I really tried not to go into Hermes!! I thought "okay I won't buy anything for myself, but a nice tie for DH!" so I really did have good intentions, but they didn't have the design I was looking for.  Also my SA just knows what I like and it's somewhat detrimental to my wallet.


----------



## Nico_79

******** said:


> *oh my gosh...you are back!!! Congratulations to our new BRIDE!
> How are you, how was the ceremony, your dress, bag, shoes... I have been wondering how your perfect day went! Do share....*


Hi ********!  I'm now a Mrs.!  Yes I never really left tPF, but will do so on our honeymoon in late September!  The wedding day went really well and nothing unexpected happened, the rain even held off that weekend even though it was overcast the entire time.  Waiting from the photographer for pictures and will definitely post some of the dress, shoes, purse when I get them.  Despite all the planning and stress beforehand I think it was worth it because I will always remember that day and how much fun my family and friends had, it was really a celebration and I don't think I could have done it any other way. Thank you for keeping me in your thoughts, so sweet of you!


----------



## Myrkur

niknaks73 said:


> View attachment 2214683
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Friday damage...



You got the B and classic flap on the same day just by walking in the store?!


----------



## Nico_79

Myrkur said:


> You got the B and classic flap on the same day just by walking in the store?!


LOL Seriously I want some of that luck too!


----------



## poohbag

Nico_79 said:


> I had such an internal struggle while walking down the street, I really tried not to go into Hermes!! I thought "okay I won't buy anything for myself, but a nice tie for DH!" so I really did have good intentions, but they didn't have the design I was looking for.  Also my SA just knows what I like and it's somewhat detrimental to my wallet.



Keep them coming nico! These bracelets are so pretty and the colors are so vibrant! U r building up quite an incredible collection!


----------



## Nico_79

poohbag said:


> Keep them coming nico! These bracelets are so pretty and the colors are so vibrant! U r building up quite an incredible collection!


LOL you are such an enabler Poohbag! (I keep wanting to type Poohbear btw) I have too many little orange boxes and no place to put all of them now. Also DH is going to kill me so I really need to row back to ban island and blow up the boat. :giggles:


----------



## tutushopper

Nico_79 said:


> I had such an internal struggle while walking down the street, I really tried not to go into Hermes!! I thought "okay I won't buy anything for myself, but a nice tie for DH!" so I really did have good intentions, but they didn't have the design I was looking for.  Also my SA just knows what I like and it's somewhat detrimental to my wallet.



So lovely, Nico!  I am glad to hear about your special day, and am just as anxious as you to see the photos of your lovely dress, shoes, and bag, as well as whatever other photos you wish to share.  Your ban island must have a pretty large bridge!


----------



## rowy65

Nico_79 said:


> I had such an internal struggle while walking down the street, I really tried not to go into Hermes!! I thought "okay I won't buy anything for myself, but a nice tie for DH!" so I really did have good intentions, but they didn't have the design I was looking for.  Also my SA just knows what I like and it's somewhat detrimental to my wallet.



Wow, how did I miss these.  Very pretty, I love those colors.  My favorite is still the blue you revealed previously a few months back.  Congrats and enjoy your yummy eye candy!


----------



## rowy65

Nico_79 said:


> Hi ********!  I'm now a Mrs.!  Yes I never really left tPF, but will do so on our honeymoon in late September!  The wedding day went really well and nothing unexpected happened, the rain even held off that weekend even though it was overcast the entire time.  Waiting from the photographer for pictures and will definitely post some of the dress, shoes, purse when I get them.  Despite all the planning and stress beforehand I think it was worth it because I will always remember that day and how much fun my family and friends had, it was really a celebration and I don't think I could have done it any other way. Thank you for keeping me in your thoughts, so sweet of you!



Can't wait to see pics of your special day.  I too got married under overcast skies, supposedly pics look better.  Congrats again!  Now you can concentrate fully on pre-fall and fall collections


----------



## rowy65

******** said:


> *My visit to my favorite shopping paradise in Bal Harbour led to this scrumptious MIU MIU clutch! The color had me SOLD AT HELLO! Visit the full reveal at my blog *



Goodness, such a pretty green!  Yeahhhh Blackhawks!  Must be great to be in Chicago right now!


----------



## rowy65

Nico_79 said:


> Went crazy at Hermes today with bracelets. I don't know why I love these little guys,but they are darn addictive!



Ummm, wow!  They are ALL beautiful!   What a beautiful collection you have built up.  We are twins with black enamel and gold clic clac.  Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## rowy65

Cuteandcouture said:


> When I was in saks in NYC, I spotted this amazing pair of Alice+Olivia pumps that were on clearance.... Sadly they were a half size too small, but I checked their site and they had them in my size and bc I signed up for emails nailed an additional 10% off!! These retail for $395 and I got them for about $245....
> 
> So here they are .... So gorgeous!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2222976
> View attachment 2222977
> 
> 
> These are my first pricey indulgence on shoes!! I typically spend no more than $80 on a pair of heels and no more than $120 on boots... So are so gorgeous!! I feel like Carrie Bradshaw!!



They are sooo Carrie!  What a find and on sale too!  Congrats


----------



## rowy65

mf19 said:


> My pink magnolia Lady Dior



I just love Magnolia, what a lovely color for your LD!


----------



## Myrkur

Nico_79 said:


> LOL Seriously I want some of that luck too!



Lol me too


----------



## bags4lyfe

niknaks73 said:


> View attachment 2214683
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Friday damage...


Awesome taste!! Love them!!!!!!!


----------



## xxDxx

Small wallet  Perfect for my Jumbo bags


----------



## tutushopper

xxDxx said:


> Small wallet  Perfect for my Jumbo bags



Gorgeous* turquoise* color!


----------



## Nico_79

tutushopper said:


> So lovely, Nico!  I am glad to hear about your special day, and am just as anxious as you to see the photos of your lovely dress, shoes, and bag, as well as whatever other photos you wish to share.  Your ban island must have a pretty large bridge!



Thank you tutushopper!  I promise to post as soon as I can. Yes it's very much like the Golden Gate bridge. 



rowy65 said:


> Wow, how did I miss these.  Very pretty, I love those colors.  My favorite is still the blue you revealed previously a few months back.  Congrats and enjoy your yummy eye candy!
> 
> Can't wait to see pics of your special day.  I too got married under overcast skies, supposedly pics look better.  Congrats again!  Now you can concentrate fully on pre-fall and fall collections
> 
> Ummm, wow!  They are ALL beautiful!   What a beautiful collection you have built up.  We are twins with black enamel and gold clic clac.  Congrats and enjoy!



Thank you Rowy!  How did you find your wedding pics turned out? I heard the same thing about overcast sky, but I have never taken photos in those conditions before.  And YAY for being twinsies on the clic clac!  I am wearing an enamel right now thinking I should've tried to add the clic clac for more oomph. Ah well.


----------



## Nico_79

xxDxx said:


> Small wallet  Perfect for my Jumbo bags


Oooh such a pretty turquoise! Congrats!


----------



## LadyLinda5

mf19 said:


> My pink magnolia Lady Dior


Such a pretty bag, would look cute with everything! ^_^


----------



## LadyLinda5

Piyo1115 said:


> My first pair of louboutins
> View attachment 2221172


Patent leather is so sexy!!


----------



## mcwee

Can't help it


----------



## honeyshopper

Bottega Veneta large hobo


----------



## tutushopper

mcwee said:


> Can't help it
> View attachment 2235657


Pretty floral pattern!  


honeyshopper said:


> Bottega Veneta large hobo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2235677


Lovely!


----------



## Canneiv

Christian Louboutin Angelique 120mm pump


----------



## Nico_79

Canneiv said:


> Christian Louboutin Angelique 120mm pump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2236250


So pretty!  I wish I could walk in 120cm!


----------



## tutushopper

Canneiv said:


> Christian Louboutin Angelique 120mm pump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2236250



Gorgeous CL pumps; congrats!


----------



## Hanae

Hello all,


Sooooo this is what I've been splurging on since lately 




A beautiful mcqueen to get along with my trapeze 



A beautiful saint laurent arty ring to get along with my mcqueen scarf 



A pair of the most coveted chloe Susanna boots in light pink 



A pair of Jenny boots of the most coveted French stylist of the moment Isabel marant 

Thank you all for sharing with me


----------



## Nico_79

Hanae said:


> Hello all,
> 
> 
> Sooooo this is what I've been splurging on since lately
> 
> 
> View attachment 2245846
> 
> A beautiful mcqueen to get along with my trapeze
> 
> View attachment 2245847
> 
> A beautiful saint laurent arty ring to get along with my mcqueen scarf
> 
> View attachment 2245848
> 
> A pair of the most coveted chloe Susanna boots in light pink
> 
> View attachment 2245849
> 
> A pair of Jenny boots of the most coveted French stylist of the moment Isabel marant
> 
> Thank you all for sharing with me


Oh my goodness Hanae!! I love all your items! The Saint Laurent ring is my favourite style, so unique yet has some old world charm. So envious of your Isabel Marant boots, TDF! I would love to go through your closet!


----------



## tutushopper

Hanae said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Sooooo this is what I've been splurging on since lately
> 
> View attachment 2245846
> 
> A beautiful mcqueen to get along with my trapeze
> 
> View attachment 2245847
> 
> A beautiful saint laurent arty ring to get along with my mcqueen scarf
> 
> View attachment 2245848
> 
> A pair of the most coveted chloe Susanna boots in light pink
> 
> View attachment 2245849
> 
> A pair of Jenny boots of the most coveted French stylist of the moment Isabel marant
> 
> Thank you all for sharing with me



Gorgeous splurges!  Beautiful ring, scarf, and boots !


----------



## Hanae

@nico and @tutushopper - sorry still unable to quote with the app! Eek! Thanks girls I love this forum since all of you ladies know what fashion is about and specifically the passion of beautiful things. 
Ah my closet is quite disorganized but I'm trying my best. &#128555;


----------



## rowy65

Hanae said:


> Hello all,
> 
> 
> Sooooo this is what I've been splurging on since lately
> 
> 
> View attachment 2245846
> 
> A beautiful mcqueen to get along with my trapeze
> 
> View attachment 2245847
> 
> A beautiful saint laurent arty ring to get along with my mcqueen scarf
> 
> View attachment 2245848
> 
> A pair of the most coveted chloe Susanna boots in light pink
> 
> View attachment 2245849
> 
> A pair of Jenny boots of the most coveted French stylist of the moment Isabel marant
> 
> Thank you all for sharing with me



Wow, what a haul, I really love the Isabel Marant boots, congrats!


----------



## rowy65

My contribution, Miss Dior pochette in Rouge Vif with GHW.


----------



## tutushopper

rowy65 said:


> My contribution, Miss Dior pochette in Rouge Vif with GHW.



Gorgeous Pouchette!  Beautiful color with this hardware!


----------



## Nico_79

rowy65 said:


> My contribution, Miss Dior pochette in Rouge Vif with GHW.


Ahh this is just temptation Rowy!! I love the way the Dior charms are connected on the chain. Sigh. Must resist!!!


----------



## rowy65

tutushopper said:


> Gorgeous Pouchette!  Beautiful color with this hardware!


Thanks tutu for the sweet compliment.  I really love it


Nico_79 said:


> Ahh this is just temptation Rowy!! I love the way the Dior charms are connected on the chain. Sigh. Must resist!!!


Thanks Nico, resistance is futile  It really would be a sweet addition to your collection


----------



## poohbag

Hanae said:


> Hello all,
> 
> 
> Sooooo this is what I've been splurging on since lately
> 
> 
> View attachment 2245846
> 
> A beautiful mcqueen to get along with my trapeze
> 
> View attachment 2245847
> 
> A beautiful saint laurent arty ring to get along with my mcqueen scarf
> 
> View attachment 2245848
> 
> A pair of the most coveted chloe Susanna boots in light pink
> 
> View attachment 2245849
> 
> A pair of Jenny boots of the most coveted French stylist of the moment Isabel marant
> 
> Thank you all for sharing with me



Love your haul! I especially heart your boots!


----------



## poohbag

rowy65 said:


> My contribution, Miss Dior pochette in Rouge Vif with GHW.



Ah it is such a beautiful red Dior!


----------



## rowy65

poohbag said:


> Ah it is such a beautiful red Dior!



Thanks so much my friend  I will be paddling off to ban island for now to restock my piggy bank


----------



## tutushopper

We're getting quite a contingent of Chanel lovers over at the Dior side, so this one is for all of you (and those of you whom haven't yet discovered the love of Dior).  Whilst waiting for my Chanel RTW purchases to come in and be altered, I took a trip across the way to Dior a few times, and this is one of the things that I got.  I've been wanting one for a while, and finally was able to get this lovely Dior VIII in a 28mm size (I really can't wear a huge watch like is so popular these days as my wrist is just too small, even though it looks big in this photo I took last night).  It's an everyday watch, and the ceramic is so strong you can wear it all the time, even in chlorine (yay), so no worries or need to take it off and lose it. Sorry for the low light lack of sparkling; the bracelet and bezel are actually quite faceted and catch the light like crazy, and the diamonds are quite sparkly as well, but it was late (you can see the time) and I didn't want to light up the place.  J'adore Dior (and Chanel)!


----------



## poohbag

tutushopper said:


> We're getting quite a contingent of Chanel lovers over at the Dior side, so this one is for all of you (and those of you whom haven't yet discovered the love of Dior).  Whilst waiting for my Chanel RTW purchases to come in and be altered, I took a trip across the way to Dior a few times, and this is one of the things that I got.  I've been wanting one for a while, and finally was able to get this lovely Dior VIII in a 28mm size (I really can't wear a huge watch like is so popular these days as my wrist is just too small, even though it looks big in this photo I took last night).  It's an everyday watch, and the ceramic is so strong you can wear it all the time, even in chlorine (yay), so no worries or need to take it off and lose it. Sorry for the low light lack of sparkling; the bracelet and bezel are actually quite faceted and catch the light like crazy, and the diamonds are quite sparkly as well, but it was late (you can see the time) and I didn't want to light up the place.  J'adore Dior (and Chanel)!



Tutushopper this is such a striking timepiece! So gorgeous! J'adore Dior indeed! I can't wait to see your Chanel RTW too!


----------



## tutushopper

poohbag said:


> Tutushopper this is such a striking timepiece! So gorgeous! J'adore Dior indeed! I can't wait to see your Chanel RTW too!



Thank you so much, poohbag!  I really love this watch!  I was going to go completely black, but unfortunately Dior doesn't make the 28mm that way, only with diamonds, so diamonds it is again (my last everyday watch had them...I just can't seem to fall in love with a watch that's  available without them).  I can't wait to see some of my RTW, too!  I've only seen some of it, and it always looks so different once on and tailored, too!    Now I'm looking at the Dior 13/14 lookbook and going nuts at all the beauty in there for RTW!


----------



## sonozen

A bit late but... The hauls my dear bf helped to lug back from his trip to Europe and US in June 

LV wallet and Ferragamo shoes are gifts from him; messenger bag I gifted my dad for Father's Day; 1 of 2 Coach mini messenger is a gift for my sis (and the other for me cause it was so cheap);  Longchamp back pack for myself when I need to bring guests around for work.


----------



## tutushopper

sonozen said:


> A bit late but... The hauls my dear bf helped to lug back from his trip to Europe and US in June
> 
> LV wallet and Ferragamo shoes are gifts from him; messenger bag I gifted my dad for Father's Day; 1 of 2 Coach mini messenger is a gift for my sis (and the other for me cause it was so cheap);  Longchamp back pack for myself when I need to bring guests around for work.



Wow!  Great haul on your trips!  Good thing you had someone to help carry all of this!


----------



## KW1

Hanae said:


> Hello all,
> 
> 
> Sooooo this is what I've been splurging on since lately
> 
> 
> View attachment 2245846
> 
> A beautiful mcqueen to get along with my trapeze
> 
> View attachment 2245847
> 
> A beautiful saint laurent arty ring to get along with my mcqueen scarf
> 
> View attachment 2245848
> 
> A pair of the most coveted chloe Susanna boots in light pink
> 
> View attachment 2245849
> 
> A pair of Jenny boots of the most coveted French stylist of the moment Isabel marant
> 
> Thank you all for sharing with me



Omgoodness, I've had an eye on these boots for a while.  How do you like them?  Are they narrow (like some of her others tend to be)?  Last I noticed they were on sale in the upper $300 range.  May I ask if you were able to find a better deal?  They're so gorgy, congrats!


----------



## rowy65

sonozen said:


> A bit late but... The hauls my dear bf helped to lug back from his trip to Europe and US in June
> 
> LV wallet and Ferragamo shoes are gifts from him; messenger bag I gifted my dad for Father's Day; 1 of 2 Coach mini messenger is a gift for my sis (and the other for me cause it was so cheap);  Longchamp back pack for myself when I need to bring guests around for work.


 
WOW!  Now that's a great haul and so diverse!  Congrats!


----------



## rowy65

tutushopper said:


> We're getting quite a contingent of Chanel lovers over at the Dior side, so this one is for all of you (and those of you whom haven't yet discovered the love of Dior).  Whilst waiting for my Chanel RTW purchases to come in and be altered, I took a trip across the way to Dior a few times, and this is one of the things that I got.  I've been wanting one for a while, and finally was able to get this lovely Dior VIII in a 28mm size (I really can't wear a huge watch like is so popular these days as my wrist is just too small, even though it looks big in this photo I took last night).  It's an everyday watch, and the ceramic is so strong you can wear it all the time, even in chlorine (yay), so no worries or need to take it off and lose it. Sorry for the low light lack of sparkling; the bracelet and bezel are actually quite faceted and catch the light like crazy, and the diamonds are quite sparkly as well, but it was late (you can see the time) and I didn't want to light up the place.  J'adore Dior (and Chanel)!


 
I just had to post again how beautiful this watch is on you and its the perfect size.  The diamonds look so amazing.  I can't wait to see the Chanel RTW


----------



## Nico_79

tutushopper said:


> We're getting quite a contingent of Chanel lovers over at the Dior side, so this one is for all of you (and those of you whom haven't yet discovered the love of Dior).  Whilst waiting for my Chanel RTW purchases to come in and be altered, I took a trip across the way to Dior a few times, and this is one of the things that I got.  I've been wanting one for a while, and finally was able to get this lovely Dior VIII in a 28mm size (I really can't wear a huge watch like is so popular these days as my wrist is just too small, even though it looks big in this photo I took last night).  It's an everyday watch, and the ceramic is so strong you can wear it all the time, even in chlorine (yay), so no worries or need to take it off and lose it. Sorry for the low light lack of sparkling; the bracelet and bezel are actually quite faceted and catch the light like crazy, and the diamonds are quite sparkly as well, but it was late (you can see the time) and I didn't want to light up the place.  J'adore Dior (and Chanel)!


Congrats again tutushopper! Absolutely stunning watch!


----------



## Nico_79

sonozen said:


> A bit late but... The hauls my dear bf helped to lug back from his trip to Europe and US in June
> 
> LV wallet and Ferragamo shoes are gifts from him; messenger bag I gifted my dad for Father's Day; 1 of 2 Coach mini messenger is a gift for my sis (and the other for me cause it was so cheap);  Longchamp back pack for myself when I need to bring guests around for work.


Great haul, I'm sure you sister and dad will be really happy.


----------



## tutushopper

rowy65 said:


> I just had to post again how beautiful this watch is on you and its the perfect size.  The diamonds look so amazing.  I can't wait to see the Chanel RTW


Thank you so very much!  I'm quite eager to see them finished myself!  



Nico_79 said:


> Congrats again tutushopper! Absolutely stunning watch!


Thank you so much, Nico!


----------



## sonozen

Thanks *tutushopper*, *rowy65* and *Nico_79*! 

Haha the best part was, all I did was pass the bf my shopping list; I was back home working overtime as that period was my organisation's biggest annual event. He managed to stuff everything _plus_ his items in a *HUGE* Samsonite luggage he bought during the US leg. 

My dad's using his LV messenger bag every day now, but my sis has a little gripe about the Coach bag-- there are a few creases/ discolouration on her brown leather bag, but my bf said that was considered the "best" one out of the lot available. I guess we can't complain cause that's Outlet shopping for you, just that I didn't expect the condition could be so... lacking, even if it was from the Outlet (Woodbury Premium at that). Thankfully my blue one didn't have any defects.


----------



## Hanae

I've just received my lovely handmade in Greece sandals. It's such an awesome brand and the handcrafting is just superb. Introducing my Ancient Greek sandals


----------



## Hanae

And here they are
	

		
			
		

		
	




The little plus are those awesome wings so reminiscent of Greek god hermes.


----------



## Nico_79

Hanae said:


> And here they are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2257767
> 
> 
> The little plus are those awesome wings so reminiscent of Greek god hermes.


Ahh I love these! I saw them a few months ago at my local shoe store, but they really aren't my style even though I love how they are so whimsical!


----------



## tutushopper

Hanae said:


> And here they are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2257767
> 
> 
> The little plus are those awesome wings so reminiscent of Greek god hermes.



How totally fun!  Congrats!


----------



## South Beach

tutushopper said:


> We're getting quite a contingent of Chanel lovers over at the Dior side, so this one is for all of you (and those of you whom haven't yet discovered the love of Dior).  Whilst waiting for my Chanel RTW purchases to come in and be altered, I took a trip across the way to Dior a few times, and this is one of the things that I got.  I've been wanting one for a while, and finally was able to get this lovely Dior VIII in a 28mm size (I really can't wear a huge watch like is so popular these days as my wrist is just too small, even though it looks big in this photo I took last night).  It's an everyday watch, and the ceramic is so strong you can wear it all the time, even in chlorine (yay), so no worries or need to take it off and lose it. Sorry for the low light lack of sparkling; the bracelet and bezel are actually quite faceted and catch the light like crazy, and the diamonds are quite sparkly as well, but it was late (you can see the time) and I didn't want to light up the place.  J'adore Dior (and Chanel)!



What a stunning watch! Ok , I  off to explore Dior!

SB


----------



## tutushopper

South Beach said:


> What a stunning watch! Ok , I  off to explore Dior!
> 
> SB



Thanks so much; there is much to explore there in Dior!


----------



## cmrDesign

My awesome new SLP Cassandre


----------



## Nico_79

A most unexpected purchase as I had believed it would take years to obtain my non-Chanel HG. At least it will match my orange prison suit while I'm on Ban Island. Yes I need to be in jail and shackled for this one. Going to live vicariously through others reveals and pray temptation doesn't find me!  Presenting my first (and most likely only) Kelly 35 in etain.


----------



## sugarplumpurse

Nico_79 said:


> A most unexpected purchase as I had believed it would take years to obtain my non-Chanel HG. At least it will match my orange prison suit while I'm on Ban Island. Yes I need to be in jail and shackled for this one. Going to live vicariously through others reveals and pray temptation doesn't find me!  Presenting my first (and most likely only) Kelly 35 in etain.



OMG...Nico_79..
Big congrats....now I'm Green with envy...It is one of my HG too..still waiting though...
Wear this beauty in good health...


----------



## Hanae

Nico_79 said:


> A most unexpected purchase as I had believed it would take years to obtain my non-Chanel HG. At least it will match my orange prison suit while I'm on Ban Island. Yes I need to be in jail and shackled for this one. Going to live vicariously through others reveals and pray temptation doesn't find me!  Presenting my first (and most likely only) Kelly 35 in etain.



Amazing!!!


----------



## Nico_79

sugarplumpurse said:


> OMG...Nico_79..
> Big congrats....now I'm Green with envy...It is one of my HG too..still waiting though...
> Wear this beauty in good health...


Sugarplumpurse, thank you so much! Honestly I kept re-reading the email from my SA because I thought for sure she sent it to the wrong person.   I hope you will eventually get your HG too! With Hermes you just never know when it's going to arrive.


----------



## Nico_79

Hanae said:


> Amazing!!!


Thank you Hanae! I can't believe my luck either!


----------



## mzmir

cmrDesign said:


> My awesome new SLP Cassandre
> View attachment 2261738



I saw these in store and I'm IN LOVE! Congrats!!!


----------



## sugarplumpurse

Nico_79 said:


> Sugarplumpurse, thank you so much! Honestly I kept re-reading the email from my SA because I thought for sure she sent it to the wrong person.   I hope you will eventually get your HG too! With Hermes you just never know when it's going to arrive.



Ohh.I'm so happy for you..thank you  for your kind words..haha..I really do hope that too....You are so lucky...!!..again, Big congrats.!!!


----------



## poohbag

cmrDesign said:


> My awesome new SLP Cassandre
> View attachment 2261738



Congrats! Wow such an interesting design! I must say I stopped paying attention when ysl became slp but after seeing this I am going to check out the ysl/slp forum!


----------



## poohbag

Nico_79 said:


> A most unexpected purchase as I had believed it would take years to obtain my non-Chanel HG. At least it will match my orange prison suit while I'm on Ban Island. Yes I need to be in jail and shackled for this one. Going to live vicariously through others reveals and pray temptation doesn't find me!  Presenting my first (and most likely only) Kelly 35 in etain.



Omgggggggg congrats!!!!!!! Your etain Kelly is gorgeous!!!!! Amazing! I'm off to check ur reveal!


----------



## Coffee or Tea

Nico_79 said:


> A most unexpected purchase as I had believed it would take years to obtain my non-Chanel HG. At least it will match my orange prison suit while I'm on Ban Island. Yes I need to be in jail and shackled for this one. Going to live vicariously through others reveals and pray temptation doesn't find me!  Presenting my first (and most likely only) Kelly 35 in etain.


Oh dear! The real HG TDF!! Congrats!


----------



## sassygee

Nico_79 said:


> A most unexpected purchase as I had believed it would take years to obtain my non-Chanel HG. At least it will match my orange prison suit while I'm on Ban Island. Yes I need to be in jail and shackled for this one. Going to live vicariously through others reveals and pray temptation doesn't find me!  Presenting my first (and most likely only) Kelly 35 in etain.


 
*WowwwwNico_79,  Congratulations on you gorgeous Etain Kelly.  That 35 was meant to be for you.  Enjoy your Hermes HG.  I unfortunately had to wait almost 2 years for my 35 Indigo Togo Birkin because the color was not available.  Enjoy the rest of your long, hot, summer and wear it in good health.  I love your carre as well, saw it the the Hermes thread.  Again congrats.*


----------



## cmrDesign

poohbag said:


> Congrats! Wow such an interesting design! I must say I stopped paying attention when ysl became slp but after seeing this I am going to check out the ysl/slp forum!



Thanks! I have been surprised in a good way after all the complaints etc., the newest SLP designs are clean and classic.  I also have a SLP 6 Duffle and the quality is impeccable.  It is lined in the softest suede and the leather is very luxurious.


----------



## Nico_79

poohbag said:


> Omgggggggg congrats!!!!!!! Your etain Kelly is gorgeous!!!!! Amazing! I'm off to check ur reveal!



Thanks again poohbag! I hope the reveal was a fun read and provided some eye candy! 



Coffee or Tea said:


> Oh dear! The real HG TDF!! Congrats!



Thank you Coffee or Tea! Yes this is the ultimate HG for me. I know most people love Birkins, but the Kelly makes more sense for me. I love having a shoulder strap option!



sassygee said:


> *WowwwwNico_79,  Congratulations on you gorgeous Etain Kelly.  That 35 was meant to be for you.  Enjoy your Hermes HG.  I unfortunately had to wait almost 2 years for my 35 Indigo Togo Birkin because the color was not available.  Enjoy the rest of your long, hot, summer and wear it in good health.  I love your carre as well, saw it the the Hermes thread.  Again congrats.*



Sassygee, your posts always make me smile!  Yes I could see Indigo being harder to attain, but at least you got what you wanted in the end!  I think Hermes really teaches us how to be patient and be appreciative when we do get our dream bags.


----------



## gquinn

Definitely can't beat Nico_79's GORGEOUS Kelly  but...

I just bought this Proenza Schouler PS1 Small Keepall. I've never really looked at this brand before but this quilted one really caught my attention It also helps that I bought it for 65% off the retail of $1875! I'm on the fence about keeping it as I'm a Chanel addict so I'm debating if I should just put the money towards my addiction instead

Of my Chanels, I have 8 flaps and a weekender tote but no "everyday" tote bag yet. I really love the XL GST but I'm waiting for Chanel to release a nice color with GHW. What do you think? Your opinions are welcome!


----------



## gquinn

gquinn said:


> Definitely can't beat Nico_79's GORGEOUS Kelly  but...
> 
> I just bought this Proenza Schouler PS1 Small Keepall. I've never really looked at this brand before but this quilted one really caught my attention It also helps that I bought it for 65% off the retail of $1875! I'm on the fence about keeping it as I'm a Chanel addict so I'm debating if I should just put the money towards my addiction instead
> 
> I have 8 flaps and a weekender tote but no "everyday" tote bag yet. I really love the XL GST but I'm waiting for Chanel to release a nice color with GHW. What do you think? Your opinions are welcome!
> View attachment 2263388
> 
> 
> View attachment 2263387


Oh dear! Sorry about the large attachments!


----------



## SouthTampa

Personally, I think it is unique and quite classy.  From you photo you clearly have great style.  I would definitely keep.


----------



## Coffee or Tea

gquinn said:


> Definitely can't beat Nico_79's GORGEOUS Kelly  but...
> 
> I just bought this Proenza Schouler PS1 Small Keepall. I've never really looked at this brand before but this quilted one really caught my attention It also helps that I bought it for 65% off the retail of $1875! I'm on the fence about keeping it as I'm a Chanel addict so I'm debating if I should just put the money towards my addiction instead
> 
> Of my Chanels, I have 8 flaps and a weekender tote but no "everyday" tote bag yet. I really love the XL GST but I'm waiting for Chanel to release a nice color with GHW. What do you think? Your opinions are welcome!
> View attachment 2263388
> 
> 
> View attachment 2263387


This is absolutely cute! But if you are aiming at another Chanel, I would keep the fund for the fall.....


----------



## mf19

gquinn said:


> Definitely can't beat Nico_79's GORGEOUS Kelly  but...
> 
> I just bought this Proenza Schouler PS1 Small Keepall. I've never really looked at this brand before but this quilted one really caught my attention It also helps that I bought it for 65% off the retail of $1875! I'm on the fence about keeping it as I'm a Chanel addict so I'm debating if I should just put the money towards my addiction instead
> 
> Of my Chanels, I have 8 flaps and a weekender tote but no "everyday" tote bag yet. I really love the XL GST but I'm waiting for Chanel to release a nice color with GHW. What do you think? Your opinions are welcome!
> View attachment 2263388
> 
> 
> View attachment 2263387



My PS SKA is my go to bag - I usually it every day for school and it really is just perfection.  I love chanel for when I want to look more put together - but to me PS and chloe are the epitome of casual chic.. and I love using my SKA for that.  I say keep - especially at that price!


----------



## cmrDesign

mzmir said:


> I saw these in store and I'm IN LOVE! Congrats!!!



Thank you!!


----------



## tutushopper

cmrDesign said:


> My awesome new SLP Cassandre
> View attachment 2261738


This is one elegant, lovely bag; congrats!


Nico_79 said:


> A most unexpected purchase as I had believed it would take years to obtain my non-Chanel HG. At least it will match my orange prison suit while I'm on Ban Island. Yes I need to be in jail and shackled for this one. Going to live vicariously through others reveals and pray temptation doesn't find me!  Presenting my first (and most likely only) Kelly 35 in etain.


Nico, you are on a major roll with this gorgeous Kelly!  I love the color, and I really love the Kelly over the Birkin.  Congrats!


gquinn said:


> Definitely can't beat Nico_79's GORGEOUS Kelly  but...
> 
> I just bought this Proenza Schouler PS1 Small Keepall. I've never really looked at this brand before but this quilted one really caught my attention It also helps that I bought it for 65% off the retail of $1875! I'm on the fence about keeping it as I'm a Chanel addict so I'm debating if I should just put the money towards my addiction instead
> 
> Of my Chanels, I have 8 flaps and a weekender tote but no "everyday" tote bag yet. I really love the XL GST but I'm waiting for Chanel to release a nice color with GHW. What do you think? Your opinions are welcome!


Congrats on your new PS1!  What a great price, too!


----------



## Canneiv

gquinn said:


> Definitely can't beat Nico_79's GORGEOUS Kelly  but...
> 
> I just bought this Proenza Schouler PS1 Small Keepall. I've never really looked at this brand before but this quilted one really caught my attention It also helps that I bought it for 65% off the retail of $1875! I'm on the fence about keeping it as I'm a Chanel addict so I'm debating if I should just put the money towards my addiction instead
> 
> Of my Chanels, I have 8 flaps and a weekender tote but no "everyday" tote bag yet. I really love the XL GST but I'm waiting for Chanel to release a nice color with GHW. What do you think? Your opinions are welcome!
> View attachment 2263388
> 
> 
> View attachment 2263387


 
I'm not a big fan of Proenza Schouler neither. I'll save for my addiction!


----------



## Nico_79

gquinn said:


> Definitely can't beat Nico_79's GORGEOUS Kelly  but...
> 
> I just bought this Proenza Schouler PS1 Small Keepall. I've never really looked at this brand before but this quilted one really caught my attention It also helps that I bought it for 65% off the retail of $1875! I'm on the fence about keeping it as I'm a Chanel addict so I'm debating if I should just put the money towards my addiction instead
> 
> Of my Chanels, I have 8 flaps and a weekender tote but no "everyday" tote bag yet. I really love the XL GST but I'm waiting for Chanel to release a nice color with GHW. What do you think? Your opinions are welcome!
> View attachment 2263388
> 
> 
> View attachment 2263387



Gquinn you're too funny! I think your PS1 small keepall is beautiful too!  The PS1 was actually one of the first bags I started to look at when I was getting back into purse collecting, but I held off.  I think yours looks to be a great rendition of the usual PS1 and I really like the quilting aspect of it.  Are you going to keep it?


----------



## Nico_79

tutushopper said:


> Nico, you are on a major roll with this gorgeous Kelly!  I love the color, and I really love the Kelly over the Birkin.  Congrats!



Thank you tutushopper!  Great minds think alike!  I'm definitely in the minority here in my city, everyone sports a Birkin and the Kelly is a rare sight.


----------



## gquinn

SouthTampa said:


> Personally, I think it is unique and quite classy.  From you photo you clearly have great style.  I would definitely keep.


That's nice of you to say! Thanks!



Coffee or Tea said:


> This is absolutely cute! But if you are aiming at another Chanel, I would keep the fund for the fall.....


I can't even buy a Chanel SLG with the amount I paid for the PS1 SKA - So it would be a small amount going towards my Chanel fund but at least it would go to Chanel right?



mf19 said:


> My PS SKA is my go to bag - I usually it every day for school and it really is just perfection.  I love chanel for when I want to look more put together - but to me PS and chloe are the epitome of casual chic.. and I love using my SKA for that.  I say keep - especially at that price!


Thanks mf19 - I was thinking to use the PS1 SKA as my workhorse.



tutushopper said:


> This is one elegant, lovely bag; congrats!
> 
> Nico, you are on a major roll with this gorgeous Kelly!  I love the color, and I really love the Kelly over the Birkin.  Congrats!
> 
> Congrats on your new PS1!  What a great price, too!


Thanks tutushopper!



Canneiv said:


> I'm not a big fan of Proenza Schouler neither. I'll save for my addiction!


Me too, but this one definitely stood out to me.




Nico_79 said:


> Gquinn you're too funny! I think your PS1 small keepall is beautiful too!  The PS1 was actually one of the first bags I started to look at when I was getting back into purse collecting, but I held off.  I think yours looks to be a great rendition of the usual PS1 and I really like the quilting aspect of it.  Are you going to keep it?


I LOVE the quilting as well - that's probably the only reason I picked it up and couldn't put it down. I'm still debating if it's a keeper but it really helps with all the comments here. Thank goodness for TPF:tpfrox:


----------



## joysyoggi

Luxurykebaya said:


> Yeayyy my new baby!



Did you get the bb? Omg so hard to find!!


----------



## South Beach

Nico_79 said:


> A most unexpected purchase as I had believed it would take years to obtain my non-Chanel HG. At least it will match my orange prison suit while I'm on Ban Island. Yes I need to be in jail and shackled for this one. Going to live vicariously through others reveals and pray temptation doesn't find me!  Presenting my first (and most likely only) Kelly 35 in etain.



Seriously !!! WOW!!! Shut up!!!!!
I am trying to find words to make a sentence here..... STUNNING - TDF - beautiful!!!! Oh and the matching scarves...... You did it right! Ok I officially want to be you for at least a day so I could just admire your K 35!!!

Congratulations!

SB

PS - approximately how any Chanel bags do o have to pass on in order to acquire her?  TIA!


----------



## South Beach

gquinn said:


> Definitely can't beat Nico_79's GORGEOUS Kelly  but...
> 
> I just bought this Proenza Schouler PS1 Small Keepall. I've never really looked at this brand before but this quilted one really caught my attention It also helps that I bought it for 65% off the retail of $1875! I'm on the fence about keeping it as I'm a Chanel addict so I'm debating if I should just put the money towards my addiction instead
> 
> Of my Chanels, I have 8 flaps and a weekender tote but no "everyday" tote bag yet. I really love the XL GST but I'm waiting for Chanel to release a nice color with GHW. What do you think? Your opinions are welcome!
> View attachment 2263388
> 
> 
> View attachment 2263387



Admittedly I know nothing about PS bags, but I like the way this looks and especially since you are planning to use it daily. The price seems great and the look is chic. Would you treat / use a Chanel in the same manner? Maybe for your workhorse needs this is a better option? I've used the largest LV neverfull bag since the day they came out in 2006 and love that bag for work- plus it still looks amazing .


----------



## mzmir

mf19 said:


> My pink magnolia Lady Dior


----------



## mf19

mzmir said:


>



Hehe thank you! I  it too... Lady dior addicted now - planning on a large in December!


----------



## Nico_79

South Beach said:


> Seriously !!! WOW!!! Shut up!!!!!
> I am trying to find words to make a sentence here..... STUNNING - TDF - beautiful!!!! Oh and the matching scarves...... You did it right! Ok I officially want to be you for at least a day so I could just admire your K 35!!!
> 
> Congratulations!
> 
> SB
> 
> PS - approximately how any Chanel bags do o have to pass on in order to acquire her?  TIA!



SB you are too funny!  Originally I was going to buy a RTW coat which fortunately did not work out for me and I've passed on the dark red caviar classic flap for this season. Passing on both allowed me to find room in my budget for the K 35, I think it was worth it!


----------



## ayurazzz

A few recent non-Chanel purchases..


----------



## Nico_79

ayurazzz said:


> A few recent non-Chanel purchases..
> 
> View attachment 2266685
> 
> View attachment 2266686


Love the H bracelets and the gorgeous Louboutins!


----------



## CherryHeart

An LV key pouch in Damier Ebene.....to go inside my Chanel flaps and protect them from key scratches!


----------



## xxDxx

New Fendi 2jours in grey


----------



## Nico_79

xxDxx said:


> New Fendi 2jours in grey


Congrats! Love the clean lines and the colour!


----------



## xxDxx

Thank you Nico


----------



## newbie7

I have always wanted a Ferragamo handbag and finally found the one .  My next purchase would be a Ferragamo wallet to go with my new bag ......oh, and a bonus, lambskin leather Alice & Olive dress in my favorite color.  Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Nico_79

newbie7 said:


> I have always wanted a Ferragamo handbag and finally found the one .  My next purchase would be a Ferragamo wallet to go with my new bag ......oh, and a bonus, lambskin leather Alice & Olive dress in my favorite color.  Thanks for letting me share.


Congrats on your ferragamo! I wish they had a store up here that sold this brand.


----------



## OrangeSherbet

It seems I have been cheating a lot on Chanel lately. Perhaps I have never been loyal to just one brand, haha. Introducing my Hermes Dogon wallet and Miu Miu glitter heels. Thank you for letting me share


----------



## Nico_79

OrangeSherbet said:


> It seems I have been cheating a lot on Chanel lately. Perhaps I have never been loyal to just one brand, haha. Introducing my Hermes Dogon wallet and Miu Miu glitter heels. Thank you for letting me share
> 
> View attachment 2271495
> 
> View attachment 2271496


Congrats on your H wallet and your pretty shoes! I cheat on Chanel a lot too lately, it happens!


----------



## sassygee

OrangeSherbet said:


> It seems I have been cheating a lot on Chanel lately. Perhaps I have never been loyal to just one brand, haha. Introducing my Hermes Dogon wallet and Miu Miu glitter heels. Thank you for letting me share
> 
> View attachment 2271495
> 
> View attachment 2271496


 
Congrats on your new Dogon and shoes.  That looks like the combined Dogon? Is it?  I know there are other models that are a little smaller in size and has a zipper on the back.  Either way enjoy.  I bought the Blue Hydra combined in swift  last  fall. I frequently use the separate pouch a lot!!!!


----------



## OrangeSherbet

Nico_79 said:


> Congrats on your H wallet and your pretty shoes! I cheat on Chanel a lot too lately, it happens!



Thank you, Nico_79! Haha, yes, it is definitely hard to resist the beautiful Kelly, in your case! Congratulations, by the way 




sassygee said:


> Congrats on your new Dogon and shoes.  That looks like the combined Dogon? Is it?  I know there are other models that are a little smaller in size and has a zipper on the back.  Either way enjoy.  I bought the Blue Hydra combined in swift  last  fall. I frequently use the separate pouch a lot!!!!



Hi sassygee, thank you! Yes, it is the combined Dogon wallet in geranium. I really like the gold HW on mine. Your blue hydra wallet must be a stunner too. I love the fact that the coin pouch can be separated so that I can use it in my smaller bags. Do you put notes in your pouch when you use it separately?


----------



## sassygee

OrangeSherbet said:


> Thank you, Nico_79! Haha, yes, it is definitely hard to resist the beautiful Kelly, in your case! Congratulations, by the way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi sassygee, thank you! Yes, it is the combined Dogon wallet in geranium. I really like the gold HW on mine. Your blue hydra wallet must be a stunner too. I love the fact that the coin pouch can be separated so that I can use it in my smaller bags. Do you put notes in your pouch when you use it separately?


 
Yes, I do and a few other things notes, coins, and/or additional ccs when using other small bags. I tried to fit my passport in it but it did not fit.  A bit to small and unable to zip (hahaha)

Red and gold are classic pairings.  Mine is PHW and bleu hydra.  Enjoy your new finds and the rest of the summer.


----------



## tutushopper

ayurazzz said:


> A few recent non-Chanel purchases..
> 
> View attachment 2266685
> 
> View attachment 2266686



Gorgeous bracelets and love the shoes!  *PINK*!!!


----------



## tutushopper

xxDxx said:


> New Fendi 2jours in grey



Beautiful bag; love the great lines and the color so much!  Congrats!


----------



## tutushopper

newbie7 said:


> I have always wanted a Ferragamo handbag and finally found the one .  My next purchase would be a Ferragamo wallet to go with my new bag ......oh, and a bonus, lambskin leather Alice & Olive dress in my favorite color.  Thanks for letting me share.



Gorgeous classic Ferragamo bag!  Congrats!


----------



## tutushopper

OrangeSherbet said:


> It seems I have been cheating a lot on Chanel lately. Perhaps I have never been loyal to just one brand, haha. Introducing my Hermes Dogon wallet and Miu Miu glitter heels. Thank you for letting me share
> 
> View attachment 2271495
> 
> View attachment 2271496



Beautiful wallet and stunning heels!  Congrats on these gorgeous purchases!


----------



## OrangeSherbet

tutushopper said:


> Beautiful wallet and stunning heels!  Congrats on these gorgeous purchases!



Thank you for your kind words, tutushopper! I remember that we are Dior bracelet twins! Have you worn yours out yet? I have


----------



## tutushopper

OrangeSherbet said:


> Thank you for your kind words, tutushopper! I remember that we are Dior bracelet twins! Have you worn yours out yet? I have



Yes, I have, and good memory!  I love the Dior pieces so much!  I'm mostly wearing my Dior VIII (I've not taken it off other than to shower since I got it).


----------



## OrangeSherbet

sassygee said:


> Yes, I do and a few other things notes, coins, and/or additional ccs when using other small bags. I tried to fit my passport in it but it did not fit.  A bit to small and unable to zip (hahaha)
> 
> Red and gold are classic pairings.  Mine is PHW and bleu hydra.  Enjoy your new finds and the rest of the summer.



A passport? That's a bit too much, sassygee! I'm glad that this wallet gives me the flexibility of using it combined or separate. Thanks, once again. You have a great summer too. Here in my country, it's practically summer and/or rain all year round


----------



## OrangeSherbet

tutushopper said:


> Yes, I have, and good memory!  I love the Dior pieces so much!  I'm mostly wearing my Dior VIII (I've not taken it off other than to shower since I got it).



Yes, congratulations on your watch too! The SA was wearing one the day I bought my bracelet. It might be a different one from yours. It's about SGD 8000. I cheekily asked her if she got a discount on it  She told me that it was company property and that she was allowed to wear it to work. We had a good laugh. Dior SAs are sooo friendly!


----------



## sassygee

OrangeSherbet said:


> A passport? That's a bit too much, sassygee! I'm glad that this wallet gives me the flexibility of using it combined or separate. Thanks, once again. You have a great summer too. Here in my country, it's practically summer and/or rain all year round


 
Yes, I was pushing it a bit.  The new US passport are small but not that small (sigh). I am preparing for travel and have decided to use a white and blue theme this time.  While I am not taking the dogon wallet I am taking the zipped compartment along with my Epsom large bleu paon azap wallet, Indigo(Navy) Birkin, Chanel patent Navy reissue WOC, and Chanel 10C Caviar Bleu Roi Jumbo.  2 large bags and some small wallets or SLGs should have me covered for purses for three weeks for business and  holiday in a tropical area.


----------



## tutushopper

OrangeSherbet said:


> Yes, congratulations on your watch too! The SA was wearing one the day I bought my bracelet. It might be a different one from yours. It's about SGD 8000. I cheekily asked her if she got a discount on it  She told me that it was company property and that she was allowed to wear it to work. We had a good laugh. Dior SAs are sooo friendly!



Thank you.  Mine has the circle of diamonds on the inside (it's a day watch).  My SA also has a Dior watch; he gets one every year from corporate and can change it yearly (he sends the old one back and they refurbish it and let another company member wear it).  They do actually get a discount on things, as he has bought bags for his wife before using that.  I love my Dior SA's and they are the most friendly of any SA's at any store I've shopped at.  They always send a thank you card with every purchase, and even if you don't make a purchase on a visit, they treat you so royally.  J'adore the service at Dior (and their shoes, bags, clothes, jewelry, and accessories!)!


----------



## OrangeSherbet

sassygee said:


> Yes, I was pushing it a bit.  The new US passport are small but not that small (sigh). I am preparing for travel and have decided to use a white and blue theme this time.  While I am not taking the dogon wallet I am taking the zipped compartment along with my Epsom large bleu paon azap wallet, Indigo(Navy) Birkin, Chanel patent Navy reissue WOC, and Chanel 10C Caviar Bleu Roi Jumbo.  2 large bags and some small wallets or SLGs should have me covered for purses for three weeks for business and  holiday in a tropical area.



Looks like you have covered all aspects of your trip, bag- and SLG-wise. Here's wishing you a fruitful and wonderful trip, sassygee! I like your white and blue theme, by the way  Very nautical!



tutushopper said:


> Thank you.  Mine has the circle of diamonds on the inside (it's a day watch).  My SA also has a Dior watch; he gets one every year from corporate and can change it yearly (he sends the old one back and they refurbish it and let another company member wear it).  They do actually get a discount on things, as he has bought bags for his wife before using that.  I love my Dior SA's and they are the most friendly of any SA's at any store I've shopped at.  They always send a thank you card with every purchase, and even if you don't make a purchase on a visit, they treat you so royally.  J'adore the service at Dior (and their shoes, bags, clothes, jewelry, and accessories!)!



Oh so that's Dior policy worldwide, I guess. I'm sure other designers also get their staff to wear their merchandise. I must dip my toes into Dior more often to enjoy more of the great customer service. But I'm supposed to be on a ban after that H Dogon wallet, haha.


----------



## Nunigurl

tutushopper said:


> Thank you.  Mine has the circle of diamonds on the inside (it's a day watch).  My SA also has a Dior watch; he gets one every year from corporate and can change it yearly (he sends the old one back and they refurbish it and let another company member wear it).  They do actually get a discount on things, as he has bought bags for his wife before using that.  I love my Dior SA's and they are the most friendly of any SA's at any store I've shopped at.  They always send a thank you card with every purchase, and even if you don't make a purchase on a visit, they treat you so royally.  J'adore the service at Dior (and their shoes, bags, clothes, jewelry, and accessories!)!



I totally agree!! 
I made my very first Dior purchase this week from the boutique at the Wynn, and Elvi, the SA was an absolute darling. I grew tired of hunting/waiting for the perfect shade of red from Chanel, and wandered off to the Dior thread. I was inspired by your enthusiasm about Dior. This Little Miss came home with me


----------



## OrangeSherbet

Nunigurl said:


> I totally agree!!
> I made my very first Dior purchase this week from the boutique at the Wynn, and Elvi, the SA was an absolute darling. I grew tired of hunting/waiting for the perfect shade of red from Chanel, and wandered off to the Dior thread. I was inspired by your enthusiasm about Dior. This Little Miss came home with me



Glad that you also experienced great service at Dior! That is one breathtaking Miss Dior (Pochette? Mini?)  The colour combination is just like my Dogon wallet, stunning red and gold, if I must say so myself. Hehee. Congratulations!


----------



## tutushopper

Nunigurl said:


> I totally agree!!
> I made my very first Dior purchase this week from the boutique at the Wynn, and Elvi, the SA was an absolute darling. I grew tired of hunting/waiting for the perfect shade of red from Chanel, and wandered off to the Dior thread. I was inspired by your enthusiasm about Dior. This Little Miss came home with me



Yay!  I'm so happy you went over to the Dior side and found this little gem!  The Miss Dior pouchette is such a great little bag, and it holds a lot, too!  This *red* is gorgeous!  Congrats on your new bag and your first Dior!  I'm sure it won't be your last!


----------



## Nunigurl

OrangeSherbet said:


> Glad that you also experienced great service at Dior! That is one breathtaking Miss Dior (Pochette? Mini?)  The colour combination is just like my Dogon wallet, stunning red and gold, if I must say so myself. Hehee. Congratulations!



Thank you, dear! It is a Pochette. And that is a divine Dogon wallet! I love how the hardware matches the glamorous Miu Mius!


----------



## Nunigurl

tutushopper said:


> Yay!  I'm so happy you went over to the Dior side and found this little gem!  The Miss Dior pouchette is such a great little bag, and it holds a lot, too!  This *red* is gorgeous!  Congrats on your new bag and your first Dior!  I'm sure it won't be your last!



It sure does feel that way! I'm already contemplating on coming back for that gorgeous Dior Soft tote! 
For a little bag, it does hold a lot! I'm absolutely in love! (have I said that already?)


----------



## newbie7

Nico_79 said:


> Congrats on your ferragamo! I wish they had a store up here that sold this brand.



Thanks Nico.  I don't live near any designer stores nor NM or Saks .  I found this at Saks during my recent Vegas trip.  To my surprise, it was on 2nd cut.  



tutushopper said:


> Gorgeous classic Ferragamo bag!  Congrats!



Thanks tutushopper.  Now I know it's a classic style


----------



## Hanae

Hello all,

Those are my new little spendings.

A balenciaga bag




And some chanel


----------



## tutushopper

Hanae said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Those are my new little spendings.
> 
> A balenciaga bag
> 
> And some chanel


Love your edgy Balenciaga and Chanel beauty is always special!


----------



## poohbag

Hanae said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Those are my new little spendings.
> 
> A balenciaga bag
> 
> View attachment 2276643
> 
> 
> And some chanel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2276644



Congrats on the lovely new bal! Is this a new style?


----------



## poohbag

My very first Dior!


----------



## Nunigurl

poohbag said:


> My very first Dior!



Ooooh, gorgeous Diorissimo!   
Congratulations!


----------



## angeluv101

My recent splurges 

Ferragamo Varina 



Ms Dior & New lock pochettes




Louis Vuitton Favourite mm clutch & ZCP in ikat floral vernis Indian pink


----------



## tutushopper

poohbag said:


> My very first Dior!



Congrats on your first Dior; you chose a beauty!  The Diorissimo is a stunning bag, and love this color!


----------



## tutushopper

angeluv101 said:


> My recent splurges
> 
> Ferragamo Varina
> View attachment 2276752
> 
> 
> Ms Dior & New lock pochettes
> View attachment 2276754
> View attachment 2276756
> 
> 
> Louis Vuitton Favourite mm clutch & ZCP in ikat floral vernis Indian pink
> View attachment 2276758



Congrats on your lovely shoes, clutch and zcp as well as your lovely Dior pouchettes!


----------



## Nico_79

poohbag said:


> My very first Dior!


Congrats poohbag on your first Dior!! I love the colour and the lining contrast! Oh how I wish they sold that style here! Enjoy it to the fullest!


----------



## Nico_79

angeluv101 said:


> My recent splurges
> 
> Ferragamo Varina
> View attachment 2276752
> 
> 
> Ms Dior & New lock pochettes
> View attachment 2276754
> View attachment 2276756
> 
> 
> Louis Vuitton Favourite mm clutch & ZCP in ikat floral vernis Indian pink
> View attachment 2276758


Congrats on all you pretty new pieces! I love how everything goes together even though its not all the same brand. Good job!


----------



## poohbag

Nunigurl said:


> Ooooh, gorgeous Diorissimo!
> Congratulations!



Thanks Nunigurl!



tutushopper said:


> Congrats on your first Dior; you chose a beauty!  The Diorissimo is a stunning bag, and love this color!



Thanks tutu! I finally went over to the Dior side! 



Nico_79 said:


> Congrats poohbag on your first Dior!! I love the colour and the lining contrast! Oh how I wish they sold that style here! Enjoy it to the fullest!



Thank you Nico! I can't believe your boutiques don't have this style! It needs to be rectified! All the color options are amazing!


----------



## Hanae

tutushopper said:


> Love your edgy Balenciaga and Chanel beauty is always special!



Yes its the 
Balenciaga mini papier with zippers. 

It's has that raw rock'n'roll look thanks to the zippers (Alexander wang is a genius). It's quite nice to carry like the Celine nano. It's fall/winter 2013.

Fell in love with it when I saw it at the galeries Lafayette.

I bought mine at the balenciaga boutique on rue saint Honore.


----------



## Hanae

poohbag said:


> Congrats on the lovely new bal! Is this a new style?



Yes 
I mean they had the papier even in small but it never really cut it for me.
Then I saw this one.

I LOVE your Dior bag! 

I'm dreaming of the miss lock one.


----------



## bluekit

congrats on your fist Dior!


poohbag said:


> My very first Dior!


----------



## poohbag

bluekit said:


> congrats on your fist Dior!



Thanks bluekit! I appreciate your feedback re: this bag when I was still in the undecided phase.


----------



## Cuteandcouture

poohbag said:


> My very first Dior!



That's a pretty blue!! Love it!


----------



## poohbag

Cuteandcouture said:


> That's a pretty blue!! Love it!



Thanks!  It's actually a purple, but the color is hard to capture on this pic!


----------



## ilovemykiddos

poohbag said:


> My very first Dior!


How absolutely beautiful poohbag.....this is unbelievably gorgeous!!!!


----------



## CHANELGIRL1

tutushopper said:


> Congrats on your lovely shoes, clutch and zcp as well as your lovely Dior pouchettes!


I love your Dior ... Hot hot hot.....


----------



## misspursecvr

Here's my share. Prada saffiano in cameo with matching wallet.


----------



## tutushopper

misspursecvr said:


> View attachment 2278375
> 
> 
> Here's my share. Prada saffiano in cameo with matching wallet.



Lovely Prada; stunning color for the bag and wallet.  Congrats!


----------



## Nico_79

misspursecvr said:


> View attachment 2278375
> 
> 
> Here's my share. Prada saffiano in cameo with matching wallet.


Congrats! I have the same combo and love it!


----------



## Hanae

Because I was so disappointed by the a4 papier zip around  I exchanged my bag for a mini city.




I bought a Celine wallet (compagnon) to ease things


----------



## tutushopper

Hanae said:


> Because I was so disappointed by the a4 papier zip around  I exchanged my bag for a mini city.
> 
> View attachment 2278707
> 
> 
> I bought a Celine wallet (compagnon) to ease things
> 
> View attachment 2278708



Lovely!


----------



## poohbag

ilovemykiddos said:


> How absolutely beautiful poohbag.....this is unbelievably gorgeous!!!!



Thank you so much! The bag feels really well made too!



misspursecvr said:


> View attachment 2278375
> 
> 
> Here's my share. Prada saffiano in cameo with matching wallet.



Beautiful set! Love the cameo color with the GHW! 



Hanae said:


> Because I was so disappointed by the a4 papier zip around  I exchanged my bag for a mini city.
> 
> View attachment 2278707
> 
> 
> I bought a Celine wallet (compagnon) to ease things
> 
> View attachment 2278708



Hope the mini city works out a lot better! Lovely Celine wallet too!


----------



## Myrkur

Hanae said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Those are my new little spendings.
> 
> A balenciaga bag
> 
> View attachment 2276643
> 
> 
> And some chanel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2276644



Normally not a big fan of balenciaga but I like this one!


----------



## angelicskater16

Just received my New Cartier Gold Love Bangle!!!&#10084;&#10084;&#10084;&#128525;


----------



## bluekit

poohbag said:


> Thanks bluekit! I appreciate your feedback re: this bag when I was still in the undecided phase.


 
You are so welcome!  I'm so glad you took the plunge and bought this bag.  There are so many pieces from Dior on my wishlist!


----------



## tutushopper

angelicskater16 said:


> Just received my New Cartier Gold Love Bangle!!!&#10084;&#10084;&#10084;&#128525;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2279345



Congrats on your new LOVE bracelet!  What a great piece; you will treasure it for a lifetime!


----------



## Hanae

Myrkur said:


> Normally not a big fan of balenciaga but I like this one!



Hello Myrkur,

I'm quite like you but the one I had a big crush on (inspired by Celine) would not snap and close  my belongings were too exposed.
Living in Paris this is not the best.

So I exchanged for this baby one.
It's growing. 
But I wasn't a motorcycle girl.


----------



## Hanae

poohbag said:


> Thank you so much! The bag feels really well made too!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful set! Love the cameo color with the GHW!
> 
> 
> 
> Hope the mini city works out a lot better! Lovely Celine wallet too!



Thanks girls,
I so hope too... Celine is such a nice asset.
It's like chanel. 
Classic and fabulous.


----------



## anasa

angelicskater16 said:


> Just received my New Cartier Gold Love Bangle!!!&#10084;&#10084;&#10084;&#128525;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2279345



Love the bangle! Congrats! Now you can remove it from your wish list ... to make room for new items.


----------



## Nico_79

Hanae said:


> Because I was so disappointed by the a4 papier zip around  I exchanged my bag for a mini city.
> 
> View attachment 2278707
> 
> 
> I bought a Celine wallet (compagnon) to ease things
> 
> View attachment 2278708



Congrats Hanae on the Bal and Celine wallet! 



angelicskater16 said:


> Just received my New Cartier Gold Love Bangle!!!&#10084;&#10084;&#10084;&#128525;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2279345



Big congrats!! This is such a classic, you will never want to take it off.


----------



## laeticia

angeluv101 said:


> My recent splurges
> 
> Ferragamo Varina
> View attachment 2276752
> 
> 
> Ms Dior & New lock pochettes
> View attachment 2276754
> View attachment 2276756
> 
> 
> Louis Vuitton Favourite mm clutch & ZCP in ikat floral vernis Indian pink
> View attachment 2276758



Congrats on your Dior bags in such yummy colours! I wouldn't be able to choose between the Ms Dior and New lock pouches.


----------



## laeticia

My purchase from last week that I finally decided to keep!


----------



## angelicskater16

Hahahaha  My list seems to go on & on.... 


QUOTE=anasa;25100145]Love the bangle! Congrats! Now you can remove it from your wish list ... to make room for new items. [/QUOTE]


----------



## tutushopper

laeticia said:


> My purchase from last week that I finally decided to keep!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2280090



Congrats on your lovely Dior pouchette!


----------



## Nico_79

laeticia said:


> My purchase from last week that I finally decided to keep!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2280090


Congrats on your Dior pochette!


----------



## averagejoe

laeticia said:


> My purchase from last week that I finally decided to keep!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2280090



Awesome pouchette! Congratulations!


----------



## Hanae

laeticia said:


> My purchase from last week that I finally decided to keep!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2280090



Magnifique! C'est vraiment très joli.


----------



## rowy65

laeticia said:


> My purchase from last week that I finally decided to keep!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2280090



So glad you went for the patent , so beautiful.  I was at Dior today and the have the NLP in green and now burgundy patent.  Such beautiful rich colors.


----------



## rowy65

Wandered into Ferragamo for the first time looking for shoes...








Posted in Dior also so sorry if repeat


----------



## tutushopper

rowy65 said:


> Wandered into Ferragamo for the first time looking for shoes...
> Posted in Dior also so sorry if repeat



Gorgeous classic shoes, bag and belt!!!  You really picked the best of Ferragamo!


----------



## rowy65

tutushopper said:


> Gorgeous classic shoes, bag and belt!!!  You really picked the best of Ferragamo!



Thanks tutu, I was very impressed with the quality.  I wish my waist was that tiny but the belt is actually a bracelet but thanks again for the nice thoughts.


----------



## poohbag

rowy65 said:


> Wandered into Ferragamo for the first time looking for shoes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Posted in Dior also so sorry if repeat



Such an elegant, classic Ferragamo haul! I love the burgundy flats and the vara bag!


----------



## rowy65

poohbag said:


> Such an elegant, classic Ferragamo haul! I love the burgundy flats and the vara bag!



Thanks my friend,   Ferragamo is my new obsession this month!


----------



## Nico_79

rowy65 said:


> Wandered into Ferragamo for the first time looking for shoes...
> 
> Posted in Dior also so sorry if repeat



Rowy, I love these!!  You have such great taste, I wish I could shop your closet!


----------



## anasa

Oh my goodness, okay this isn't a new purchase in the slightest but I'm just so excited I have to share! I went rummaging in my closet for something and found these gorgeous CL's! I totally forgot about them, I bought them maybe 4 or 5 years ago I think! Hehe who could have guessed that strassing on loubie's would be even more popular now.


----------



## Nico_79

anasa said:


> Oh my goodness, okay this isn't a new purchase in the slightest but I'm just so excited I have to share! I went rummaging in my closet for something and found these gorgeous CL's! I totally forgot about them, I bought them maybe 4 or 5 years ago I think! Hehe who could have guessed that strassing on loubie's would be even more popular now.
> View attachment 2285223


How big is your closet that you forgot about a pair of CL's?   I'm going shopping in your closet next time!


----------



## tutushopper

anasa said:


> Oh my goodness, okay this isn't a new purchase in the slightest but I'm just so excited I have to share! I went rummaging in my closet for something and found these gorgeous CL's! I totally forgot about them, I bought them maybe 4 or 5 years ago I think! Hehe who could have guessed that strassing on loubie's would be even more popular now.
> View attachment 2285223



Don't you just love when you find treasures in your closet!  Gorgeous CL shoes!


----------



## mzmir

anasa said:


> Oh my goodness, okay this isn't a new purchase in the slightest but I'm just so excited I have to share! I went rummaging in my closet for something and found these gorgeous CL's! I totally forgot about them, I bought them maybe 4 or 5 years ago I think! Hehe who could have guessed that strassing on loubie's would be even more popular now.
> View attachment 2285223



I love closet shopping!


----------



## laeticia

rowy65 said:


> So glad you went for the patent , so beautiful.  I was at Dior today and the have the NLP in green and now burgundy patent.  Such beautiful rich colors.



Thank you rowy65 and everyone else who responded. I'm glad I kept the patent because colors really do pop better in patent, even black!


----------



## Celine6890

Just got this to pop against my flap bag!! In love &#10084;


----------



## tutushopper

Celine6890 said:


> Just got this to pop against my flap bag!! In love &#10084;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2286387
> View attachment 2286388



Fun pop!


----------



## Canneiv

Just got Louis Vuitton vernis Brea this week. Love it so much! &#65307;&#65289;


----------



## Nico_79

Canneiv said:


> View attachment 2287662
> 
> Just got Louis Vuitton vernis Brea this week. Love it so much! &#65307;&#65289;


Congrats on your Brea! I love this bag to bits!  I have it amarante and it's super wearable, from casual to evening.


----------



## tutushopper

Canneiv said:


> View attachment 2287662
> 
> Just got Louis Vuitton vernis Brea this week. Love it so much! &#65307;&#65289;



Lovely color; congrats!


----------



## Tiffanymich

Birthday present!


----------



## tutushopper

Tiffanymich said:


> Birthday present!



Great sandals and happy birthday!  partyhat:


----------



## Tiffanymich

tutushopper said:


> Great sandals and happy birthday!  partyhat:



Thanks! They are so COMFY!


----------



## aurora29

Got this a few weeks ago.... lovely shade of red!


----------



## Hanae

I keep on falling in and out of love ... With mini bags!

New in


----------



## tutushopper

aurora29 said:


> Got this a few weeks ago.... lovely shade of red!


It is a lovely shade of red; congrats!


Hanae said:


> I keep on falling in and out of love ... With mini bags!
> New in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2288726


Cute Celine!  Congrats!


----------



## Nico_79

I blame the latest LV Fall/Winter catalogue! They just looked gorgeous in the book and I couldn't believe how comfortable there were. The Louboutin's need a bit of breaking in, but when you find a Pigalle 100 in your size you don't say no.


----------



## tutushopper

Nico_79 said:


> I blame the latest LV Fall/Winter catalogue! They just looked gorgeous in the book and I couldn't believe how comfortable there were. The Louboutin's need a bit of breaking in, but when you find a Pigalle 100 in your size you don't say no.



Cute cute cute shoes!  Gorgeous flats, and stunning heels!  Congrats Nico!


----------



## aurora29

Thanks!


----------



## Hanae

Nico_79 said:


> I blame the latest LV Fall/Winter catalogue! They just looked gorgeous in the book and I couldn't believe how comfortable there were. The Louboutin's need a bit of breaking in, but when you find a Pigalle 100 in your size you don't say no.



I have a huuuuuge obsession for pigalle shoes. They are the best. 
Lovely shoes nico !!!
Louboutins are the sexiest shoes in the world.


----------



## vlsh

Hanae said:


> I keep on falling in and out of love ... With mini bags!
> 
> New in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2288726


I like all your non chanel purchases...Always in style


----------



## Hanae

vlsh said:


> I like all your non chanel purchases...Always in style



Wow I'm so honored vslh. Thank you so much for your kind words.


----------



## vlsh

Hanae said:


> Wow I'm so honored vslh. Thank you so much for your kind words.


You are most welcome I would like to buy a pair of  cl shoes but somehow they just don't fit me can only envy others wearing them


----------



## Hanae

vlsh said:


> You are most welcome I would like to buy a pair of  cl shoes but somehow they just don't fit me can only envy others wearing them



They are narrow. I understand you it's not easy specially in patent.


----------



## vlsh

Hanae said:


> They are narrow. I understand you it's not easy specially in patent.


Ja, Asian feet wider


----------



## Hanae

vlsh said:


> Ja, Asian feet wider



I hear ya.

I'm so saddened. Oh well... There are many other shoes to obsess on &#128513;


----------



## vlsh

Hanae said:


> I hear ya.
> 
> I'm so saddened. Oh well... There are many other shoes to obsess on &#128513;


Very true   I love YSL tribute platform - Comfy yet with height


----------



## Hanae

vlsh said:


> Very true   I love YSL tribute platform - Comfy yet with height



Oh yes the tribute is such a vixen shoe.
The Charlotte Olympia are also LOVE.
I'm also keen on the valentino rockstuds.


----------



## vlsh

Hanae said:


> Oh yes the tribute is such a vixen shoe.
> The Charlotte Olympia are also LOVE.
> I'm also keen on the valentino rockstuds.


Yup.. Like all your co n v shoes looks great on u


----------



## Nico_79

tutushopper said:


> Cute cute cute shoes!  Gorgeous flats, and stunning heels!  Congrats Nico!



Tutushopper, thanks friend! I'm very excited to wear these shoes, they are much more comfortable than I imagined (minus the Pigalles!). 



Hanae said:


> I have a huuuuuge obsession for pigalle shoes. They are the best.
> Lovely shoes nico !!!
> Louboutins are the sexiest shoes in the world.



Hanae, thank you! I've been searching for a pair of pigalles forever! I was shocked to even see them in store and in nude no less! Honestly surprised that my flat feet can fit into CL's, I always thought they would be too small for me.


----------



## Nico_79

Hanae said:


> I keep on falling in and out of love ... With mini bags!
> 
> New in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2288726


Ahh how did I miss your Celine tri-colour Hanae?!? It's so pretty! I wish they had them more available in Canada, but it's like searching for a unicorn!


----------



## Hanae

Nico_79 said:


> Ahh how did I miss your Celine tri-colour Hanae?!? It's so pretty! I wish they had them more available in Canada, but it's like searching for a unicorn!



You're welcome nico. Those shoes are the most beautiful shoes ever.
I never get tired of seeing pigalles. You are lucky finding them is also quite like a unicorn hunt.

Yes regarding my tricolor, it was sooooo tough and hard to find it. I'm very glad I was able to track one down. 
I left one pass me by at the Celine bonmarche store and always regretted it. Yet the colours were not me (there was khaki and I'm not a khaki girl). 

Thanks for sharing with me girls (so happy especially since I feel completely bullied on another part of the Pf).


----------



## MashiBags

Haven't bought LV for a loooong time but when I saw this Groom key holder, it was instant love. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






I can use it to add a bit of colour to my vintage Chantilly.


----------



## tutushopper

MashiBags said:


> Haven't bought LV for a loooong time but when I saw this Groom key holder, it was instant love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2291913
> 
> View attachment 2291914
> 
> 
> I can use it to add a bit of colour to my vintage Chantilly.
> View attachment 2291915



Congrats!  It does really add a pop of color!


----------



## MashiBags

tutushopper said:


> Congrats!  It does really add a pop of color!


Thanks Tutu.


----------



## Nico_79

MashiBags said:


> Haven't bought LV for a loooong time but when I saw this Groom key holder, it was instant love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2291913
> 
> View attachment 2291914
> 
> 
> I can use it to add a bit of colour to my vintage Chantilly.
> View attachment 2291915


Congrats on your LV items! The groom keyholder is just adorable!


----------



## MashiBags

Nico_79 said:


> Congrats on your LV items! The groom keyholder is just adorable!


Thanks Nico.

Although I'm currently on ban island for Chanel, I could still sneak in one or two non Chanel items. 

Here's my Ferragamo Vara black patent platform pump.  Finally managed to get this after trying on 3 pairs of size 6, the first two pairs didn't fit properly.


----------



## hsiaomee

Hanae said:


> I keep on falling in and out of love ... With mini bags!
> 
> New in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2288726



She is so cute! I love this colour combination. Many congrats and enjoy!


----------



## hsiaomee

poohbag said:


> My very first Dior!



Wow... The colour is amazing!


----------



## stylemechanel

MashiBags said:


> Although I'm currently on ban island for Chanel, I could still sneak in one or two non Chanel items.
> 
> Here's my Ferragamo Vara black patent platform pump.  Finally managed to get this after trying on 3 pairs of size 6, the first two pairs didn't fit properly.



Hi Mashibags, I love your shoes and the groom key holder. Congrats!!! Very cute key holder!


----------



## tutushopper

MashiBags said:


> Thanks Nico.
> 
> Although I'm currently on ban island for Chanel, I could still sneak in one or two non Chanel items.
> 
> Here's my Ferragamo Vara black patent platform pump.  Finally managed to get this after trying on 3 pairs of size 6, the first two pairs didn't fit properly.



Love your pumps!  They are so quintessentially Ferragamo!  Congrats on finding ones that fit you well!


----------



## Rosycheeks

MashiBags said:


> Thanks Nico.
> 
> Although I'm currently on ban island for Chanel, I could still sneak in one or two non Chanel items.
> 
> Here's my Ferragamo Vara black patent platform pump.  Finally managed to get this after trying on 3 pairs of size 6, the first two pairs didn't fit properly.


Loves! i have a new obsession with Ferragamo since they are one of the few designers that make my size (12). They are beautiful!


----------



## _Siobhan

Nico_79 said:


> I blame the latest LV Fall/Winter catalogue! They just looked gorgeous in the book and I couldn't believe how comfortable there were. The Louboutin's need a bit of breaking in, but when you find a Pigalle 100 in your size you don't say no.



stunning heels &#57607;&#57378; , congrats!


----------



## _Siobhan

My valentino noir rockstud leather flat. &#128150;&#128111;


----------



## stylemechanel

_Siobhan said:


> My valentino noir rockstud leather flat. &#128150;&#128111;



Wow!! Those really are rock stud shoes! They are amazing, congrats!


----------



## tutushopper

_Siobhan said:


> My valentino noir rockstud leather flat. &#128150;&#128111;



Super stud flats; congrats on these awesome shoes!


----------



## MashiBags

stylemechanel said:


> Hi Mashibags, I love your shoes and the groom key holder. Congrats!!! Very cute key holder!


Thanks stylemechanel.  I'm really glad I found this key holder because I missed their Groom collection a few years ago.



tutushopper said:


> Love your pumps!  They are so quintessentially Ferragamo!  Congrats on finding ones that fit you well!


Thanks tutu.



Rosycheeks said:


> Loves! i have a new obsession with Ferragamo since they are one of the few designers that make my size (12). They are beautiful!


Thanks Rosycheeks. I've been a fan for years but this is the first time I ever bought a black pair.


----------



## _Siobhan

stylemechanel said:


> Wow!! Those really are rock stud shoes! They are amazing, congrats!





tutushopper said:


> Super stud flats; congrats on these awesome shoes!



thank u ladies &#58409;


----------



## veronica_rmit

my recent crazy splurges for the past month.. >.<


----------



## poohbag

hsiaomee said:


> Wow... The colour is amazing!



Thank you!


----------



## poohbag

veronica_rmit said:


> my recent crazy splurges for the past month.. >.<



Love your splurge!


----------



## tutushopper

veronica_rmit said:


> my recent crazy splurges for the past month.. >.<



Love love love your Dior Soft zip bag and your Dior wallet!  Your Chanel bag is also gorgeous!  Cute earrings, too!  You had a fabulous splurge!


----------



## veronica_rmit

poohbag said:


> Love your splurge!



thx


----------



## veronica_rmit

tutushopper said:


> Love love love your Dior Soft zip bag and your Dior wallet!  Your Chanel bag is also gorgeous!  Cute earrings, too!  You had a fabulous splurge!


thx


----------



## ChicMa

Just had to bring thjs beauty home. Ferragamo pumps.


----------



## ChicMa

veronica_rmit said:


> my recent crazy splurges for the past month.. >.<



I love every single item here! Very fab slurge.


----------



## Nico_79

I fell off the wagon again. This time with shoes and with Hermes fall shawls. I know it's humid as all heck and I bought two 140cms cashmere and silk pieces!


----------



## tutushopper

ChicMa said:


> View attachment 2311770
> 
> 
> Just had to bring thjs beauty home. Ferragamo pumps.


Fabulous pumps; congrats!


Nico_79 said:


> I fell off the wagon again. This time with shoes and with Hermes fall shawls. I know it's humid as all heck and I bought two 140cms cashmere and silk pieces!


You just are on a sinking ship to ban island, Nico!  Lovely shoes and shawls!  It will soon be fall (I hope)!  You always buy such lovely classic pieces; enjoy!


----------



## stylemechanel

Nico_79 said:


> I fell off the wagon again. This time with shoes and with Hermes fall shawls. I know it's humid as all heck and I bought two 140cms cashmere and silk pieces!



Hi Nico, if you have to fall off the wagon you do it in a spectacular way! I love the two scarfs and the shoes are great. Congrats!!!


----------



## stylemechanel

veronica_rmit said:


> my recent crazy splurges for the past month.. >.<



Congrats on all your finds but that fabulous pink lady dior is the best! I love it!!!


----------



## vlsh

Nico_79 said:


> I fell off the wagon again. This time with shoes and with Hermes fall shawls. I know it's humid as all heck and I bought two 140cms cashmere and silk pieces!


So Beautiful shoes n H shawls


----------



## MashiBags

Nico_79 said:


> I fell off the wagon again. This time with shoes and with Hermes fall shawls. I know it's humid as all heck and I bought two 140cms cashmere and silk pieces!


So beautiful! It's worth falling off the wagon for these.


----------



## MashiBags

veronica_rmit said:


> my recent crazy splurges for the past month.. >.<


Your Dior bags are stunning!


----------



## MashiBags

ChicMa said:


> View attachment 2311770
> 
> 
> Just had to bring thjs beauty home. Ferragamo pumps.


Gorgeous shoes.  Have never seen them in our boutiques here before.


----------



## Nico_79

tutushopper said:


> You just are on a sinking ship to ban island, Nico!  Lovely shoes and shawls!  It will soon be fall (I hope)!  You always buy such lovely classic pieces; enjoy!





stylemechanel said:


> Hi Nico, if you have to fall off the wagon you do it in a spectacular way! I love the two scarfs and the shoes are great. Congrats!!!





vlsh said:


> So Beautiful shoes n H shawls





MashiBags said:


> So beautiful! It's worth falling off the wagon for these.



Thank you everyone! I am such a sucker for H designs and shawls are perfect for our cold weather or to wear in a chilly office. At least this is my justification to DH!   The shoes are just so comfortable, my feet were so happy to slip into Ferragmo and Weitzman pumps.  Hopefully they will be perfect for office and evening during the fall months.


----------



## HollyFerguson

angelicskater16 said:


> Just received my New Cartier Gold Love Bangle!!!&#10084;&#10084;&#10084;&#128525;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2279345



Beautiful!! Do you mind my asking how much it was?


----------



## angelicskater16

Thank you!  It was $6,350.00 + tax. 



HollyFerguson said:


> Beautiful!! Do you mind my asking how much it was?


----------



## Tatownz

My new addition to my shoe collection &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Nico_79

Tatownz said:


> My new addition to my shoe collection &#10084;&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 2313626


Congrats on your rock studs!!


----------



## tutushopper

Tatownz said:


> My new addition to my shoe collection &#10084;&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 2313626



Fabulous Valentino shoes!  Congrats!


----------



## poohbag

_Siobhan said:


> My valentino noir rockstud leather flat. &#128150;&#128111;



Cool! Love the noir rockstuds! 



ChicMa said:


> View attachment 2311770
> 
> 
> Just had to bring thjs beauty home. Ferragamo pumps.



Fabulous and glam! Congrats! 



Nico_79 said:


> I fell off the wagon again. This time with shoes and with Hermes fall shawls. I know it's humid as all heck and I bought two 140cms cashmere and silk pieces!



Nico I love your newest additions, as always! Must be so fantastic to be wrapped in those gorgeous shawls! 



Tatownz said:


> My new addition to my shoe collection &#10084;&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 2313626



Beautiful rockstuds! Congrats!


----------



## Nico_79

poohbag said:


> Nico I love your newest additions, as always! Must be so fantastic to be wrapped in those gorgeous shawls!



Thank you poohbag!  They are very soft and there's so many ways to wear them. It's perfect for the office when it's just a bit too chilly.


----------



## Rosycheeks

ChicMa said:


> View attachment 2311770
> 
> 
> Just had to bring thjs beauty home. Ferragamo pumps.



Omg. Those are beautiful. I saw them the other day in the store. Sadly (as always) they didn't have my size. Those are so hot and will work all year round. You're inspiring me to take snaps of my many recent ferragamo purchases. Hope you enjoy them!!! Work it girl!! *z snap* haha


----------



## Nico_79

I had every intention to get something from Chanel today as Act 2 finally released at my local boutique, yet nothing drew my interest. I left disappointed, but that did not deter me from finding an early birthday present for myself. 

I adore animals, so the horse printed on the inside of the Double Sens was a bonus! I can't believe they had the limited edition still available.  





Plus a little beaded bracelet from Tiffany's.


----------



## tutushopper

Nico_79 said:


> I had every intention to get something from Chanel today as Act 2 finally released at my local boutique, yet nothing drew my interest. I left disappointed, but that did not deter me from finding an early birthday present for myself.
> 
> I adore animals, so the horse printed on the inside of the Double Sens was a bonus! I can't believe they had the limited edition still available.
> View attachment 2322837
> 
> View attachment 2322838
> 
> 
> Plus a little beaded bracelet from Tiffany's.
> View attachment 2322839



Congrats on your lovely early birthday gifts from Hermes and Tiffany & Co.  Beautiful pieces and happy early birthday! partyhat:


----------



## Nico_79

tutushopper said:


> Congrats on your lovely early birthday gifts from Hermes and Tiffany & Co.  Beautiful pieces and happy early birthday! partyhat:


Thank you Tutushopper! I figured it's wise to celebrate early since I will be out of the country most of the month!


----------



## poohbag

Nico_79 said:


> I had every intention to get something from Chanel today as Act 2 finally released at my local boutique, yet nothing drew my interest. I left disappointed, but that did not deter me from finding an early birthday present for myself.
> 
> I adore animals, so the horse printed on the inside of the Double Sens was a bonus! I can't believe they had the limited edition still available.
> View attachment 2322837
> 
> View attachment 2322838
> 
> 
> Plus a little beaded bracelet from Tiffany's.
> View attachment 2322839



Gorgeous gorgeous! Happy early bday to you!


----------



## Nico_79

poohbag said:


> Gorgeous gorgeous! Happy early bday to you!


Thank you my friend! After not celebrating for so long I forgot what it's like to have a birthday present.


----------



## vlsh

Nico_79 said:


> I had every intention to get something from Chanel today as Act 2 finally released at my local boutique, yet nothing drew my interest. I left disappointed, but that did not deter me from finding an early birthday present for myself.
> 
> I adore animals, so the horse printed on the inside of the Double Sens was a bonus! I can't believe they had the limited edition still available.
> View attachment 2322837
> 
> View attachment 2322838
> 
> 
> Plus a little beaded bracelet from Tiffany's.
> View attachment 2322839


Congrats on your beautiful birthday treats Happy birthday in advance


----------



## Tisma

PANda_USC said:


> *We all know that we love Chanel, but there are times when we stray from good, ol' Chanel. Please post images and descriptions of your fabulous non-Chanel purchases here!*
> 
> _note_: continuance of this thread



Here are my 3 fabulous non-Chanel clutches from "Mandang Indonesia"


----------



## Nico_79

vlsh said:


> Congrats on your beautiful birthday treats Happy birthday in advance



Thank you!


----------



## KW1

Nico_79 said:


> I had every intention to get something from Chanel today as Act 2 finally released at my local boutique, yet nothing drew my interest. I left disappointed, but that did not deter me from finding an early birthday present for myself.
> 
> I adore animals, so the horse printed on the inside of the Double Sens was a bonus! I can't believe they had the limited edition still available.
> View attachment 2322837
> 
> View attachment 2322838
> 
> 
> Plus a little beaded bracelet from Tiffany's.
> View attachment 2322839



Lovely!  Happy bday!


----------



## Chanbal

Nico_79 said:


> I had every intention to get something from Chanel today as Act 2 finally released at my local boutique, yet nothing drew my interest. I left disappointed, but that did not deter me from finding an early birthday present for myself.
> 
> I adore animals, so the horse printed on the inside of the Double Sens was a bonus! I can't believe they had the limited edition still available.
> View attachment 2322837
> 
> View attachment 2322838
> 
> 
> Plus a little beaded bracelet from Tiffany's.
> View attachment 2322839


Congrats on your Hermes, it's undoubtedly one of the most beautiful bags with printed horses.  

I almost forgot about the Tiffany beads bracelet in sterling silver, it brought back good memories. I used to buy those bracelets for gifts many years ago. 

Enjoy your new acquisitions and Happy Birthday! artyhat:


----------



## Chanbal

Tisma said:


> Here are my 3 fabulous non-Chanel clutches from "Mandang Indonesia"


This is the first time I see clutches from this brand, they are so beautiful. Congrats!


----------



## tutushopper

Tisma said:


> Here are my 3 fabulous non-Chanel clutches from "Mandang Indonesia"



Beautiful clutch bags!


----------



## Tisma

Chanbal said:


> This is the first time I see clutches from this brand, they are so beautiful. Congrats!





tutushopper said:


> Beautiful clutch bags!



Thanks Ladies...

Those clutches are designed by my good friend. Hand made by Indonesian artisans from phyton skin decorated by Swarovski crystals and stones she handpicked from all places she travelled. Once her CITES licence's is ready, she'll go on line sale...


----------



## Piyo1115

View attachment 2329563

Couldn't resist these beauties


----------



## Piyo1115




----------



## MoniLadyDior

My non-chanel purchases
right Tom Ford Jennifer Ivory Calfskin Tote Bag
left dior panarea bag

which one do you like?


----------



## tutushopper

Piyo1115 said:


> View attachment 2329564



Congrats on your Bulgari purchases!


----------



## tutushopper

MoniLadyDior said:


> My non-chanel purchases
> right Tom Ford Jennifer Ivory Calfskin Tote Bag
> left dior panarea bag
> 
> which one do you like?


Congrats and I love the Dior!


----------



## Pursepushin

Very pretty




Piyo1115 said:


> View attachment 2329564


----------



## Nico_79

Chanbal said:


> Congrats on your Hermes, it's undoubtedly one of the most beautiful bags with printed horses.
> 
> I almost forgot about the Tiffany beads bracelet in sterling silver, it brought back good memories. I used to buy those bracelets for gifts many years ago.
> 
> Enjoy your new acquisitions and Happy Birthday! artyhat:



Thank you Chanbal! I really love the print too, it's what sold me on the bag.

I am so late in the game to buy anything from Tiffany, but I love the simplicity of the bracelet which I haven't found at other stores.


----------



## cmrDesign

Saint Laurent Studded Sac du Jour


----------



## tutushopper

cmrDesign said:


> Saint Laurent Studded Sac du Jour
> View attachment 2332986
> 
> View attachment 2332987



So very lovely; congrats!


----------



## anasa

cmrDesign said:


> Saint Laurent Studded Sac du Jour
> View attachment 2332986
> 
> View attachment 2332987



Oh wow. Congrats! I remember reading a review on this bag (might've been on PBlog, actually). It was saying how the bag feels really nice when you run your hand over the tiny studs. Is that true?


----------



## cmrDesign

Thank you!!!! The studs feel very textural and cool. The best part though is the luxurious soft suede lining - it feels AMAZING!!!


----------



## dooneybaby

I just posted my recent non-Chanel (and Chanel) indulgences in the General Shopping section, titled, "How do you spell stress relief? SHOPPING!"
But I'm not about to confess a second time to my weaknesses. :giggles:
So kindly look in that section to see my recent splurge.


----------



## G&Smommy

cmrDesign said:


> Saint Laurent Studded Sac du Jour
> View attachment 2332986
> 
> View attachment 2332987


 
I love the studs!  Congrats!  Do you happen to have any modeling pics?  Also, is this bag heavy?  I have been looking at pictures and really like the style!


----------



## cmrDesign

G&Smommy said:


> I love the studs!  Congrats!  Do you happen to have any modeling pics?  Also, is this bag heavy?  I have been looking at pictures and really like the style!



Thank you G&Smommy!! No mod pics yet, but will work on it.......and yes, it is a little on the heavy side - hard to judge, but about the same as a Maxi. I guess the weight doesn't bother me because I am used to my Maxi and Celine Phantoms


----------



## cmrDesign

Mod Pics -


----------



## Nico_79

cmrDesign said:


> Mod Pics -
> View attachment 2334807
> View attachment 2334808


This looks gorgeous on you!!


----------



## cmrDesign

Thank you Nico!!!


----------



## G&Smommy

cmrDesign said:


> Mod Pics -
> View attachment 2334807
> View attachment 2334808



Thanks for the pics!  I love it!  I will have to look into this bag.


----------



## Rosycheeks

rowy65 said:


> Wandered into Ferragamo for the first time looking for shoes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Posted in Dior also so sorry if repeat


if your purple patent is a vara then we have VERY similar tastes. I got that bag and shoe too, but then i returned the bag with the hope that i would get it in a bigger nude (possible error on my part. LOL) i have been acquiring ALOT of ferragamos myself lately, when I am back home, i hope to take a family portrait. I got a beautiful pair of tan varas that i will have to hand over to my mum as i got an 11 and i was hoping that i would be able to stretch them enough to fit into them. Hope you have been enjoying your purchases.


PS for the ladies that run large, if your SA can't get your size, you may want to try arthur beren(www.berenshoes.com), they have a physical in San diego as well. I got 2 size 12's from there.


----------



## Rosycheeks

Finally found a pair of black varas in my size-12. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Since I couldn't get anything from the female CL selection, I ventured into the men's! I'm liking my decision. 



Enjoy my large feet and calves. &#128540;&#128540;


----------



## 3Jems

I have the cambon WOC. But on days I needed to bring abit more stuffs, they all couldn't fit in. So I had to get another crossbody bag. Ended up with the LV Hoxton PM.


----------



## Nico_79

3Jems said:


> I have the cambon WOC. But on days I needed to bring abit more stuffs, they all couldn't fit in. So I had to get another crossbody bag. Ended up with the LV Hoxton PM.
> 
> View attachment 2336568
> View attachment 2336570


Congrats on your Huxton! I was considering this too, but I ended up with the Favorite and Eva. It looks great on you!


----------



## jazeline

my new purchase that just arrived today  
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/534/tz0v.jpg/


----------



## Chanbal

jazeline said:


> my new purchase that just arrived today
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/534/tz0v.jpg/


Nice diamond ring, congrats!


----------



## Chanbal

3Jems said:


> I have the cambon WOC. But on days I needed to bring abit more stuffs, they all couldn't fit in. So I had to get another crossbody bag. Ended up with the LV Hoxton PM.
> 
> View attachment 2336568
> View attachment 2336570


It's such a cute LV, congrats!


----------



## Chanbal

Rosycheeks said:


> Finally found a pair of black varas in my size-12.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2335450
> 
> 
> Since I couldn't get anything from the female CL selection, I ventured into the men's! I'm liking my decision.
> View attachment 2335451
> 
> 
> Enjoy my large feet and calves. &#55357;&#56860;&#55357;&#56860;


Enjoy your Ferragamo and spiked CL shoes.


----------



## Chanbal

Piyo1115 said:


> View attachment 2329564


Lovely Bulgari purchases, congrats!


----------



## Chanbal

cmrDesign said:


> Mod Pics -
> View attachment 2334807
> View attachment 2334808


It looks great on you, congrats!


----------



## poohbag

Added two pairs of Roger Vivier flats recently. Ombré iridescent patent (it's like an oil slick-black at the front and the rest changes color depending on the angle of the lighting) and calfhair leopard pattern


----------



## _Siobhan

My new pair!! 
Valentino Rockstud Noir Leather Pumps


----------



## tutushopper

Rosycheeks said:


> Finally found a pair of black varas in my size-12.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2335450
> 
> 
> Since I couldn't get anything from the female CL selection, I ventured into the men's! I'm liking my decision.
> View attachment 2335451
> 
> 
> Enjoy my large feet and calves. &#55357;&#56860;&#55357;&#56860;


Love love your Ferragamo flats and your CL's! Congrats!


3Jems said:


> I have the cambon WOC. But on days I needed to bring abit more stuffs, they all couldn't fit in. So I had to get another crossbody bag. Ended up with the LV Hoxton PM.
> 
> View attachment 2336568
> View attachment 2336570


 Lovely LV; congrats!



jazeline said:


> my new purchase that just arrived today
> http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/534/tz0v.jpg/



Stunning ring; congrats!


----------



## anasa

This is not even a purse, but I'm so excited about my latest purchase! Just had to share hehehehe.


----------



## Pursebop

*my orange boxes in the sand...*
*Visit my Hermes reveal Just a Drop in the Ocean of Hermes...*


----------



## _Siobhan

loved your purchase


----------



## Nico_79

******** said:


> *my orange boxes in the sand...*
> *Visit my Hermes reveal Just a Drop in the Ocean of Hermes...*


Congrats PB on your lovely H purchases! Enamels are my weakness!


----------



## Chanel316

My very first Dior bag - love love the fuchsia color ^^


----------



## tutushopper

anasa said:


> This is not even a purse, but I'm so excited about my latest purchase! Just had to share hehehehe.
> 
> View attachment 2361146


Congrats on your lovely shoes.


******** said:


> *my orange boxes in the sand...*
> *Visit my Hermes reveal Just a Drop in the Ocean of Hermes...*


Beautiful Hermes enamels; they look great on the beach (and they are *red*).


Chanel316 said:


> My very first Dior bag - love love the fuchsia color ^^


Congrats on your first Dior; you chose a stunning color Lady Dior.


----------



## tutushopper

3Jems said:


> I have the cambon WOC. But on days I needed to bring abit more stuffs, they all couldn't fit in. So I had to get another crossbody bag. Ended up with the LV Hoxton PM.
> 
> View attachment 2336568
> View attachment 2336570


Fabulous new LV; congrats.


_Siobhan said:


> My new pair!!
> Valentino Rockstud Noir Leather Pumps


Congrats on your great Valentino shoes.


poohbag said:


> Added two pairs of Roger Vivier flats recently. Ombré iridescent patent (it's like an oil slick-black at the front and the rest changes color depending on the angle of the lighting) and calfhair leopard pattern



Beautiful Roger Vivier flats; congrats.


----------



## Chanel316

tutushopper said:


> Congrats on your lovely shoes.
> 
> Beautiful Hermes enamels; they look great on the beach (and they are *red*).
> 
> Congrats on your first Dior; you chose a stunning color Lady Dior.



Thanks Tutu!!! I love her very much


----------



## Nico_79

Chanel316 said:


> My very first Dior bag - love love the fuchsia color ^^


Wow your LD is so pretty!!! Love the colour!


----------



## anythingforvara

cmrDesign said:


> Mod Pics -
> View attachment 2334807
> View attachment 2334808



wow, what a stunning bag! looks awesome on you.


----------



## nycmamaofone

Just wanted to share my new Prada Wallet On Strap, a birthday gift from dear ol' mom.  I took pictures of it next to my Chanel WOC for comparison shots.



The Prada is slightly bigger/longer than the Chanel, but they are about the same size.







Here's the inside:



There are 12 credit card slots in this one instead of the 6 in the Chanel.  

I love the gray color!!


----------



## Chanel316

Nico_79 said:


> Wow your LD is so pretty!!! Love the colour!



Thanks! It looks more pink under the natural light


----------



## Chanel316

nycmamaofone said:


> Just wanted to share my new Prada Wallet On Strap, a birthday gift from dear ol' mom.  I took pictures of it next to my Chanel WOC for comparison shots.
> 
> View attachment 2375197
> 
> The Prada is slightly bigger/longer than the Chanel, but they are about the same size.
> 
> View attachment 2375194
> 
> 
> View attachment 2375195
> 
> 
> Here's the inside:
> View attachment 2375196
> 
> 
> There are 12 credit card slots in this one instead of the 6 in the Chanel.
> 
> I love the gray color!!



Congrats on ur new Prada WOC!! Lovely color!!!


----------



## _Siobhan

Chanel316 said:


> My very first Dior bag - love love the fuchsia color ^^



Stunning color  
Congrats :*


----------



## _Siobhan

tutushopper said:


> Congrats on your great Valentino shoes.



Thanks


----------



## nycmamaofone

Chanel316 said:


> Congrats on ur new Prada WOC!! Lovely color!!!


Thank you!


----------



## Chanel316

_Siobhan said:


> Stunning color
> Congrats :*



Thank you !!


----------



## ddebartolo

I was saving for a medium classic flap to go with my jumbo BUT I finally found a Michael Kors bag that I just could NOT resist! I absolutely love black with silver hardware on EVERYTHING especially bags....soooo here is my new MK Odette bag!


----------



## tutushopper

nycmamaofone said:


> Just wanted to share my new Prada Wallet On Strap, a birthday gift from dear ol' mom.  I took pictures of it next to my Chanel WOC for comparison shots.
> The Prada is slightly bigger/longer than the Chanel, but they are about the same
> There are 12 credit card slots in this one instead of the 6 in the Chanel.
> I love the gray color!!


Lovely Prada; congrats.


ddebartolo said:


> I was saving for a medium classic flap to go with my jumbo BUT I finally found a Michael Kors bag that I just could NOT resist! I absolutely love black with silver hardware on EVERYTHING especially bags....soooo here is my new MK Odette bag!


Congrats on your special MK bag.


----------



## _Siobhan

Valentino rockstud python flat 

addicted to rockstud shoes!


----------



## Nico_79

_Siobhan said:


> Valentino rockstud python flat
> 
> addicted to rockstud shoes!


Congrats on your rockstuds! They are definitely my favourite pair of flats.


----------



## tutushopper

_Siobhan said:


> Valentino rockstud python flat
> 
> addicted to rockstud shoes!



Congrats on your awesome flats.


----------



## rowy65

ddebartolo said:


> I was saving for a medium classic flap to go with my jumbo BUT I finally found a Michael Kors bag that I just could NOT resist! I absolutely love black with silver hardware on EVERYTHING especially bags....soooo here is my new MK Odette bag!


 
Congrats, very cool bag!


_Siobhan said:


> Valentino rockstud python flat
> 
> addicted to rockstud shoes!


Love these rockstuds!  My feet are too wide for them  Congrats!


----------



## Samantha S

_Siobhan said:


> Valentino rockstud python flat
> 
> addicted to rockstud shoes!


 
WOW!! Your flats rocks! I never know flats can be so stylish with a rock feel. You ve just shown me that flats rocks too!!


----------



## fashionscoop

Chanel316 said:


> My very first Dior bag - love love the fuchsia color ^^


Bag is stunning, congrats on your first Dior bag!


----------



## Chanel316

fashionscoop said:


> Bag is stunning, congrats on your first Dior bag!



Thank you!!


----------



## Nico_79

I am officially and honestly banned. I must admit this was the best pick me up after dealing with some recent loss and craziness at work.  Nothing works better than obtaining your UHG! A lovely shawl for winter to match my first and probably only Birkin!


----------



## rowy65

Nico_79 said:


> I am officially and honestly banned. I must admit this was the best pick me up after dealing with some recent loss and craziness at work.  Nothing works better than obtaining your UHG! A lovely shawl for winter to match my first and probably only Birkin!



Wow Nico!   sorry for your recent dealings but....This definitely constitutes UHG!   The color is amazing and the scarf complements it perfectly.  Congrats on your beautiful Birkin!


----------



## rowy65

My contribution this month, so glad to be off Ban Island!   Was originally focusing on a Boy but fell in love with this... Balenciaga Town in Anthracite.


----------



## poohbag

Nico_79 said:


> I am officially and honestly banned. I must admit this was the best pick me up after dealing with some recent loss and craziness at work.  Nothing works better than obtaining your UHG! A lovely shawl for winter to match my first and probably only Birkin!



Nico what an absolutely stunning and fabulous Birkin! And it's RED my friend!!! Beautiful shawl too! I'm so happy for you!


----------



## poohbag

rowy65 said:


> My contribution this month, so glad to be off Ban Island!   Was originally focusing on a Boy but fell in love with this... Balenciaga Town in Anthracite.



Rowy your anthracite town is beautiful! I love how soft it is!  The boys are always coming out with different versions so you may fall in love with the next one coming!


----------



## rowy65

poohbag said:


> Rowy your anthracite town is beautiful! I love how soft it is!  The boys are always coming out with different versions so you may fall in love with the next one coming!



Ahhh poohbag, my partner in crime  Both of us managed to get off Ban Island   Yes, that is true, Boys will always be around.  I think I must continue to feed 
this obsession with *Bal* first   thanks for visiting


----------



## Nico_79

rowy65 said:


> Wow Nico!   sorry for your recent dealings but....This definitely constitutes UHG!   The color is amazing and the scarf complements it perfectly.  Congrats on your beautiful Birkin!



Thank you rowy!  I definitely did not expect to get my UHG, especially when everything in my life seems so chaotic right now.  I am going to live vicariously through everyone's reveals for the next year! 



poohbag said:


> Nico what an absolutely stunning and fabulous Birkin! And it's RED my friend!!! Beautiful shawl too! I'm so happy for you!



Thank you dear poohbag!  I can't believe my luck that there was a *red* available! I guess you never know what will happen until you ask, I was a little afraid to inquire because I've heard so many horror stories. 



rowy65 said:


> My contribution this month, so glad to be off Ban Island!   Was originally focusing on a Boy but fell in love with this... Balenciaga Town in Anthracite.



Congrats Rowy!! So glad you got off the island to purchase this. I love anthracite!


----------



## vlsh

Nico_79 said:


> I am officially and honestly banned. I must admit this was the best pick me up after dealing with some recent loss and craziness at work.  Nothing works better than obtaining your UHG! A lovely shawl for winter to match my first and probably only Birkin!


Congrats! super beautiful


----------



## nguyenp

Nico_79 said:


> I am officially and honestly banned. I must admit this was the best pick me up after dealing with some recent loss and craziness at work.  Nothing works better than obtaining your UHG! A lovely shawl for winter to match my first and probably only Birkin!



I'm sorry to hear about your recent events, but
OH MY GOODNESS! Congrats! This is so gorgeous! The perfect red for a perfect Birkin!


----------



## tutushopper

Nico_79 said:


> I am officially and honestly banned. I must admit this was the best pick me up after dealing with some recent loss and craziness at work.  Nothing works better than obtaining your UHG! A lovely shawl for winter to match my first and probably only Birkin!



So sorry to hear you have been having rough times with loss and work.   Wow Nico, this is soooo stunning and red!! Congrats on this ultimate HG Birkin. Love the new scarves as well. You had a speedboat to get off ban island this time, but you hit the jackpot. Yay. So excited for you.


----------



## tutushopper

rowy65 said:


> My contribution this month, so glad to be off Ban Island!   Was originally focusing on a Boy but fell in love with this... Balenciaga Town in Anthracite.



Congrats on your lovely Balenciaga.


----------



## anisetta

Nico_79 said:


> I am officially and honestly banned. I must admit this was the best pick me up after dealing with some recent loss and craziness at work.  Nothing works better than obtaining your UHG! A lovely shawl for winter to match my first and probably only Birkin!



this is soooo gorg! I keep myself away from any kind of H cause its an addiction and I don't know if I can afford  Chanel is enough and sufficient for me but can't stop looking at lagoon and parme colors of H which my friends own


----------



## emjetz

Nico_79 said:


> I am officially and honestly banned. I must admit this was the best pick me up after dealing with some recent loss and craziness at work.  Nothing works better than obtaining your UHG! A lovely shawl for winter to match my first and probably only Birkin!



ohmy nico!!! Sorry for whatever loss and craziness at your work but congrats on getting your UHG!!!:graucho: the red birkin with shawl is absolutely perfect!..


----------



## Chanbal

_Siobhan said:


> Valentino rockstud python flat
> 
> addicted to rockstud shoes!


Beautiful flats, congrats!


----------



## Chanbal

Nico_79 said:


> I am officially and honestly banned. I must admit this was the best pick me up after dealing with some recent loss and craziness at work.  Nothing works better than obtaining your UHG! A lovely shawl for winter to match my first and probably only Birkin!



I'm very sorry about your loss. Congrats on your beautiful shawl and stunning 'only Birkin' so far, I'm convinced the future will bring a few more.


----------



## Chanbal

rowy65 said:


> My contribution this month, so glad to be off Ban Island!   Was originally focusing on a Boy but fell in love with this... Balenciaga Town in Anthracite.



Congrats on your gorgeous Balenciaga Town. Anthracite is such a great color for bals. Enjoy it!


----------



## kle

I was originally saving up for a red mini but then I saw this and just had to do it. (Also I didn't see a red mini yet....)




But, then a few days ago I saw another member posting a 14c red mini. Well, today I was able track one down and made the purchase. 

Then about 20 minutes ago, a SA was able to find the Micro in Dune for me (the one I originally wanted but forgot about) .... problems. :/


----------



## kle

Nico_79 said:


> I am officially and honestly banned. I must admit this was the best pick me up after dealing with some recent loss and craziness at work.  Nothing works better than obtaining your UHG! A lovely shawl for winter to match my first and probably only Birkin!



Congratulations. On a brighter note to make your ban better - after having an AMAZING purse like this, I think being banned for awhile so you can only enjoy her seem like a compromise.


----------



## sugarplumpurse

Nico_79 said:


> I am officially and honestly banned. I must admit this was the best pick me up after dealing with some recent loss and craziness at work.  Nothing works better than obtaining your UHG! A lovely shawl for winter to match my first and probably only Birkin!



Wow...Nico_79..
Big Congrats!! I'm sorry to heat that your time has not been easy recently...BUT you got the Best of Best...Nothing compares with your stunning Birkin here..love the color and G H combination...You are a Lucky lucky girl...


----------



## rowy65

Nico_79 said:


> Thank you rowy!  I definitely did not expect to get my UHG, especially when everything in my life seems so chaotic right now.  I am going to live vicariously through everyone's reveals for the next year!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you dear poohbag!  I can't believe my luck that there was a *red* available! I guess you never know what will happen until you ask, I was a little afraid to inquire because I've heard so many horror stories.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats Rowy!! So glad you got off the island to purchase this. I love anthracite!



Thanks Nico.   It's my first Bal and definitely not my last.  I thank Poohbag for introducing me to this brand.  Hope everything works itself out so you can enjoy your Hermes.


----------



## rowy65

tutushopper said:


> Congrats on your lovely Balenciaga.



Thanks tutu!  It's my first Bal while I take a little break from Chanel and Dior



Chanbal said:


> Congrats on your gorgeous Balenciaga Town. Anthracite is such a great color for bals. Enjoy it!



Thanks so much Chanbal!   I kinda get your name now.   I love how anthracite has the blue undertones.   I'm hoping Bal will come out with a burgundy or green soon!


----------



## Chanbal

rowy65 said:


> Thanks so much Chanbal!   I kinda get your name now.   I love how anthracite has the blue undertones.   I'm hoping Bal will come out with a burgundy or green soon!


That's right about the name.  Be careful, collecting bals can be more additive than collecting Chanel purses. I'm sure burgundy and green will come out again in the near future...


----------



## honeyshopper

I've always wanted a Michele watch and  pulled the trigger last weekend.


----------



## Chanbal

honeyshopper said:


> I've always wanted a Michele watch and  pulled the trigger last weekend.
> 
> View attachment 2380473
> 
> View attachment 2380474



Congrats, they are great watches. I love to change the bracelets on mine.


----------



## tutushopper

honeyshopper said:


> I've always wanted a Michele watch and  pulled the trigger last weekend.
> 
> View attachment 2380473
> 
> View attachment 2380474



Congrats on your lovely new watch.


----------



## tutushopper

kle said:


> I was originally saving up for a red mini but then I saw this and just had to do it. (Also I didn't see a red mini yet....)
> 
> View attachment 2380155
> 
> 
> But, then a few days ago I saw another member posting a 14c red mini. Well, today I was able track one down and made the purchase.
> 
> Then about 20 minutes ago, a SA was able to find the Micro in Dune for me (the one I originally wanted but forgot about) .... problems. :/



Congrats on your pretty Celine and good luck with your decisions.


----------



## Nico_79

vlsh said:


> Congrats! super beautiful



Thank you vlsh!



nguyenp said:


> I'm sorry to hear about your recent events, but
> OH MY GOODNESS! Congrats! This is so gorgeous! The perfect red for a perfect Birkin!



Nguyenp, thank you! I think it's the ultimate pick me up, RC is so cheery! 



tutushopper said:


> So sorry to hear you have been having rough times with loss and work.   Wow Nico, this is soooo stunning and red!! Congrats on this ultimate HG Birkin. Love the new scarves as well. You had a speedboat to get off ban island this time, but you hit the jackpot. Yay. So excited for you.



Tutushopper, thank you for your kindness. It has been really hard these past two months to not feel guilty about being happy, if that makes any sense? I know you have had a trying time too, hope things are getting better for you.  I definitely consider myself lucky to be able to own my UHG. I didn't think it was something that I could ever get because the colour and combo is so sought after, but sometimes (maybe fate took pity on me) we get lucky.


----------



## Nico_79

anisetta said:


> this is soooo gorg! I keep myself away from any kind of H cause its an addiction and I don't know if I can afford Chanel is enough and sufficient for me but can't stop looking at lagoon and parme colors of H which my friends own



Haha Anisetta, H is truly addictive. They have truly beautiful saturated rich colours, it's hard to ignore. I hope one day you take a chance to indulge yourself, even if it's just a wallet or bracelet.



emjetz said:


> ohmy nico!!! Sorry for whatever loss and craziness at your work but congrats on getting your UHG!!!: the red birkin with shawl is absolutely perfect!



Emjetz, you're so sweet!  The shawl is a stretch for me because it's so bright, but I agree it works wonderfully with the Birkin and perfect for our gloomy Toronto weather. 



Chanbal said:


> I'm very sorry about your loss. Congrats on your beautiful shawl and stunning 'only Birkin' so far, I'm convinced the future will bring a few more.



Haha Chanbal, I think my first Birkin will be my only for sometime.  DH would divorce me otherwise!


----------



## Nico_79

kle said:


> I was originally saving up for a red mini but then I saw this and just had to do it. (Also I didn't see a red mini yet....)
> 
> View attachment 2380155
> 
> 
> But, then a few days ago I saw another member posting a 14c red mini. Well, today I was able track one down and made the purchase.
> 
> Then about 20 minutes ago, a SA was able to find the Micro in Dune for me (the one I originally wanted but forgot about) .... problems. :/



This is so pretty Kle! Love the picture next to the pumpkin! 



kle said:


> Congratulations. On a brighter note to make your ban better - after having an AMAZING purse like this, I think being banned for awhile so you can only enjoy her seem like a compromise.



Thank you Kle, it's true. Plus it's taking a lot longer for me to realize I own this after dreaming of her for so long.  Still can't believe I got her!



sugarplumpurse said:


> Wow...Nico_79..
> Big Congrats!! I'm sorry to heat that your time has not been easy recently...BUT you got the Best of Best...Nothing compares with your stunning Birkin here..love the color and G H combination...You are a Lucky lucky girl...



Sugarplumpurse, thank you so much. I am very lucky despite everything that has happened recently, while getting a Birkin doesn't make up for the loss of a loved one, the colour does remind me of the happier times when they were alive. 



rowy65 said:


> Thanks Nico.   It's my first Bal and definitely not my last.  I thank Poohbag for introducing me to this brand.  Hope everything works itself out so you can enjoy your Hermes.



Bals are so addictive! Be careful Rowy!  Thanks for the kind thoughts, I know deep down things will work out, I just need to be patient.


----------



## Chanel316

Just received this morning


----------



## U-lala

My Anniversary present from my DH:

Kelly Cut Crocodile Niloticus Lisse in Bleu Abysse


----------



## poohbag

U-lala said:


> My Anniversary present from my DH:
> 
> Kelly Cut Crocodile Niloticus Lisse in Bleu Abysse



Oh my goodness U-lala! It's jaw dropping gorgeous! What a stupendous present from your DH!


----------



## rowy65

U-lala said:


> My Anniversary present from my DH:
> 
> Kelly Cut Crocodile Niloticus Lisse in Bleu Abysse



Agreed!  Absolutely gorgeous , congrats and happy anniversary


----------



## Nico_79

U-lala said:


> My Anniversary present from my DH:
> 
> Kelly Cut Crocodile Niloticus Lisse in Bleu Abysse


U-lala, I loooooove this! Simply TDF! You are one lucky lady!!


----------



## Gviktoriya

pilatesworks said:


> Thanks for starting this thread again, Panda!
> I just posted these photos in the "Chanels in Action" thread.....I just got this dress for my DD yesterday and I thought I would try it on for a Brunch my DH and I had to go to today.....
> It is a Karen Kane dress, really inexpensive (around $ 117.00) and the best thing is that you can roll it up in a ball and it looks just fine! Perfect for traveling!


 nice


----------



## Gviktoriya

hot


----------



## Gviktoriya

it is perfect for travel


----------



## Gviktoriya

ddebartolo said:


> I was saving for a medium classic flap to go with my jumbo BUT I finally found a Michael Kors bag that I just could NOT resist! I absolutely love black with silver hardware on EVERYTHING especially bags....soooo here is my new MK Odette bag!


 
what do you mean, flap to go with your jambo?


----------



## Gviktoriya

vlsh said:


> Congrats! super beautiful


 
congrats! where did u get it? and how much did u paid?


----------



## Gviktoriya

Nico_79 said:


> I had every intention to get something from Chanel today as Act 2 finally released at my local boutique, yet nothing drew my interest. I left disappointed, but that did not deter me from finding an early birthday present for myself.
> 
> I adore animals, so the horse printed on the inside of the Double Sens was a bonus! I can't believe they had the limited edition still available.
> View attachment 2322837
> 
> View attachment 2322838
> 
> 
> Plus a little beaded bracelet from Tiffany's.
> View attachment 2322839


 
Nice!


----------



## U-lala

poohbag said:


> Oh my goodness U-lala! It's jaw dropping gorgeous! What a stupendous present from your DH!



Thank you so much for you kind words, Poohbag! 



rowy65 said:


> Agreed!  Absolutely gorgeous , congrats and happy anniversary



Rowy65, thank you!


----------



## tutushopper

Nico_79 said:


> Tutushopper, thank you for your kindness. It has been really hard these past two months to not feel guilty about being happy, if that makes any sense? I know you have had a trying time too, hope things are getting better for you.  I definitely consider myself lucky to be able to own my UHG. I didn't think it was something that I could ever get because the colour and combo is so sought after, but sometimes (maybe fate took pity on me) we get lucky.


I don't know your situation, but I know in my case, I'm still having a hard time to feel happy, and I can't even type smiley faces or exclamation marks here. It makes perfect sense to me what you say about feeling guilty about being happy.  I've had some moments from the stress with my retail therapy (will post soon), but still day by day is quite hard. I'm just so thrilled for you that you were able to find this and that it's such a gorgeous red. I'm still getting used to your new avatar, too.  It was meant to be that this bag would find its way to you at this time. I really am so happy for you.


----------



## tutushopper

Chanel316 said:


> Just received this morning



What a wonderful collection of scents; this is glorious.


----------



## tutushopper

U-lala said:


> My Anniversary present from my DH:
> 
> Kelly Cut Crocodile Niloticus Lisse in Bleu Abysse


Gorgeous present; congrats on your anniversary and on your fabulous present from your DH. This color is divine.


----------



## Pursebop

a little loubie and a little LV...


----------



## win28

******** said:


> a little loubie and a little LV...



Congrats PB. I saw the LV on your blog and i love how it sparkles. Enjoy my friend


----------



## Pursebop

win28 said:


> Congrats PB. I saw the LV on your blog and i love how it sparkles. Enjoy my friend


*thank you my darling friend...good to hear from you and that you are "bopping along with ********" 
have you seen my latest indulgence and LOVE...my 'CinderLego' ....*


----------



## Nico_79

******** said:


> a little loubie and a little LV...


Very pretty ********! Love the fall leaves in the background!


----------



## tutushopper

******** said:


> a little loubie and a little LV...



Pretty sparkling LV and beautiful CL's.  They look great with the leaves.


----------



## Nico_79

I need to ask my local store to ship things to me because I always end up with more than what I planned on getting.


----------



## tutushopper

Nico_79 said:


> I need to ask my local store to ship things to me because I always end up with more than what I planned on getting.



Beautiful, Nico.  Love the bag, the scarf ring and the bracelet plus that stunning scarf.  The colors are so stunningly gorgeous. You are totally sinking on your way to ban island (I think I saw you paddling next to me; we are done in).  Congrats on your lovely H goodies.


----------



## tutushopper

Part of my recent (and ongoing) retail therapy:


----------



## Piyo1115

tutushopper said:


> Part of my recent (and ongoing) retail therapy:




What a nice loot tutu! That ring is so cool


----------



## dorres

tutushopper said:


> Part of my recent (and ongoing) retail therapy:



Wow! Nice shoes and that ring is just gorgeous! I hope you continue to recover. Hugs!


----------



## Nico_79

tutushopper said:


> Beautiful, Nico.  Love the bag, the scarf ring and the bracelet plus that stunning scarf.  The colors are so stunningly gorgeous. You are totally sinking on your way to ban island (I think I saw you paddling next to me; we are done in).  Congrats on your lovely H goodies.



Thank you tutushopper! Haha I'm laughing at the visual of us paddling side by side. 







tutushopper said:


> Part of my recent (and ongoing) retail therapy:



Gorgeous purchases! I love the ring, so mesmerizing! You put my retail therapy to shame!


----------



## poohbag

Nico_79 said:


> I need to ask my local store to ship things to me because I always end up with more than what I planned on getting.



You never disappoint! Beautiful H items! H has been getting all your love lately!



tutushopper said:


> Part of my recent (and ongoing) retail therapy:



What a great haul! The ring is especially striking and gorgeous! Hope you are feeling better my friend!


----------



## StylishFarmer

tutushopper said:


> Part of my recent (and ongoing) retail therapy:




Simply divine! 

That ring is TDF!


----------



## StylishFarmer

******** said:


> a little loubie and a little LV...



Nice LV !! 

What's in the box PB?!?!


----------



## LVbemerry

I adore Chanel earrings, but have taken a break from them because I was lured away by ....


Dior's Mise En Dior 'Tribal' Earrings!


----------



## Nico_79

poohbag said:


> You never disappoint! Beautiful H items! H has been getting all your love lately!



Poohbag, thank you friend! It's true that I've wandered over to the Orange side for a bit. Nothing at Chanel is catching my eye, maybe I have Chanel burnout?


----------



## tutushopper

Piyo1115 said:


> What a nice loot tutu! That ring is so cool


Thank you so much Piyo; that ring is what happens when you have no big stores around to buy shoes or bags or clothes--very dangerous indeed.


dorres said:


> Wow! Nice shoes and that ring is just gorgeous! I hope you continue to recover. Hugs!


Thank you so much, dorres.  It's one day at a time; thanks for the hugs.


Nico_79 said:


> Thank you tutushopper! Haha I'm laughing at the visual of us paddling side by side.
> 
> Gorgeous purchases! I love the ring, so mesmerizing! You put my retail therapy to shame!


I know, right, Nico; we are both paddling but not getting closer to that island.  I think we both do some pretty good retail therapy.  Jewelry stores and I are a deadly combination when I need retail therapy and no major stores like Dior or Chanel are around.


poohbag said:


> What a great haul! The ring is especially striking and gorgeous! Hope you are feeling better my friend!


Thanks so much poohbag.  I'm doing a bit better most days.  I really do love the ring I must confess.  


StylishFarmer said:


> Simply divine!
> 
> That ring is TDF!


Thank you so much, StylishFarmer.  I'm quite dangerous around jewelry shops.


----------



## tutushopper

LVbemerry said:


> I adore Chanel earrings, but have taken a break from them because I was lured away by ....
> 
> 
> Dior's Mise En Dior 'Tribal' Earrings!



J'adore all of your Mise En Dior earrings; so lovely to have so many colors to mix and match.


----------



## Nico_79

LVbemerry said:


> I adore Chanel earrings, but have taken a break from them because I was lured away by ....
> 
> 
> Dior's Mise En Dior 'Tribal' Earrings!


These are so cool!! Congrats!


----------



## CapriTrotteur

tutushopper said:


> Part of my recent (and ongoing) retail therapy:


Beautiful ring and lovely other goodies.
Would love to see a "modelling" shot of this sparkle beauty.


----------



## Nico_79

tutushopper said:


> I know, right, Nico; we are both paddling but not getting closer to that island.  I think we both do some pretty good retail therapy.  Jewelry stores and I are a deadly combination when I need retail therapy and no major stores like Dior or Chanel are around.



Do you think our boats have a leak?  Tutushopper, you've done an amazing job for not having any major stores around. I keep staring at the ring, it's truly a showstopper and the design is exquisite.  You must post a mod pic when you have a chance!


----------



## tutushopper

Nico_79 said:


> Do you think our boats have a leak?  Tutushopper, you've done an amazing job for not having any major stores around. I keep staring at the ring, it's truly a showstopper and the design is exquisite.  You must post a mod pic when you have a chance!



I think our boats sailed without us long ago; we just have paddles that go back to the shore of the stores.  Thank you for your kind comments about the ring; I really do love it so much.  It's quite hard to take a photo of your right hand, but here are a few that I tried.


----------



## Nico_79

tutushopper said:


> I think our boats sailed without us long ago; we just have paddles that go back to the shore of the stores.  Thank you for your kind comments about the ring; I really do love it so much.  It's quite hard to take a photo of your right hand, but here are a few that I tried.


 It's soooooo beautiful tutushopper! Thank you the mod photos. Sigh. It's like a twinkling star on your hand. You have a great eye!


----------



## tutushopper

Nico_79 said:


> It's soooooo beautiful tutushopper! Thank you the mod photos. Sigh. It's like a twinkling star on your hand. You have a great eye!



Thanks so much, Nico;  I truly love it and just looking down at it makes me smile inside.  It was made up custom, and I'm thrilled with the result.  My precious ballerina ring.


----------



## rowy65

Nico_79 said:


> I need to ask my local store to ship things to me because I always end up with more than what I planned on getting.



Wow Nico !  Again, what an H haul!  The tricolor is totally gorgeous! Congrats all around


----------



## rowy65

tutushopper said:


> Part of my recent (and ongoing) retail therapy:



Retail therapy is very healthy, hang in there!   The tutu ring is exquisite   I love the Varas , Ferragamo is one of my faves next to the Chanel ballerinas.  Congrats on your beautiful purchases


----------



## rowy65

LVbemerry said:


> I adore Chanel earrings, but have taken a break from them because I was lured away by ....
> 
> 
> Dior's Mise En Dior 'Tribal' Earrings!



What beautiful colors!  So gorgeous to mix and match   congrats!


----------



## Piyo1115

tutushopper said:


> I think our boats sailed without us long ago; we just have paddles that go back to the shore of the stores.  Thank you for your kind comments about the ring; I really do love it so much.  It's quite hard to take a photo of your right hand, but here are a few that I tried.




Tutu you just blinded me!! 
I know what you mean about being in close proximity to bling bling...I actually work a few blocks away from the diamond district and saks!


----------



## Piyo1115

LVbemerry said:


> I adore Chanel earrings, but have taken a break from them because I was lured away by ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dior's Mise En Dior 'Tribal' Earrings!




Oh these are cute, how do you wear them? Post some mod photos! &#128516;


----------



## tutushopper

rowy65 said:


> Retail therapy is very healthy, hang in there!   The tutu ring is exquisite   I love the Varas , Ferragamo is one of my faves next to the Chanel ballerinas.  Congrats on your beautiful purchases


Thanks so much, rowy.  I love Ferragamo, too, and it was time for a few new ones.  The ring...what can I say...I love diamonds and I needed an outlet.  


Piyo1115 said:


> Tutu you just blinded me!!
> I know what you mean about being in close proximity to bling bling...I actually work a few blocks away from the diamond district and saks!


You are too funny, Piyo.  Yes, having only a trusted jeweler nearby can be much most costly than Chanel or Dior, but this ring I will always cherish and associate with the best thoughts I can.  I don't know how you can not shop being close to the diamond district and Saks.


----------



## Piyo1115

I just joined nico on the orange slippery slope


----------



## tutushopper

Piyo1115 said:


> I just joined nico on the orange slippery slope
> View attachment 2399948



Oooooooh I love them all!  I think we are all headed down with no paddles in sight.  Congrats on all of these lovely lovely H goodies. The colors on the silks are just beyond fabulous.


----------



## Nico_79

rowy65 said:


> Wow Nico !  Again, what an H haul!  The tricolor is totally gorgeous! Congrats all around


Thank you Rowy! I am now paddling as fast as I can back to ban island to stay for the rest of the year. 

Btw is that your fur baby in your avatar? He/she(?) is absolutely adorable!


----------



## Nico_79

Piyo1115 said:


> I just joined nico on the orange slippery slope
> View attachment 2399948


Piyo, I'm glad I have a buddy on the H road to bankruptcy! :lolots:


----------



## Piyo1115

tutushopper said:


> Oooooooh I love them all!  I think we are all headed down with no paddles in sight.  Congrats on all of these lovely lovely H goodies. The colors on the silks are just beyond fabulous.


 
oh yea H makes the most beautiful scarves. I was actually trying to distract myself away from the 2014 cruise collection bags but I went a bit overboard w/ the oranges haha. I will be joining you and nico on ban island :banned:



Nico_79 said:


> Piyo, I'm glad I have a buddy on the H road to bankruptcy! :lolots:


haha I think we need a Jet to ban island


----------



## Pursebop

StylishFarmer said:


> Nice LV !!
> 
> What's in the box PB?!?!



*thanks StylishFarmer, I'll post a pic now....
*


----------



## Pursebop

* voila...*


----------



## sassygee

tutushopper said:


> Part of my recent (and ongoing) retail therapy:


 
Congrats...love Ferragamo shoes, they are so comfortable.


----------



## sassygee

Nico_79 said:


> I need to ask my local store to ship things to me because I always end up with more than what I planned on getting.


 
Congrats on your H buys.  We are cousins on the treo scarve ring.  Is you P hardware?  I was offered a bicolored one and thought it would be very practical for me since I use both white and gold hardware.  You have been on a roll with all of your wonderful buys.  I love the saturation of the blue on your bag it matches your carres perfectly.


----------



## sassygee

******** said:


> * voila...*


 
*Congrats ******** on your new CL boots.  I see that your are just shopping and bopping along withallof your new  Cl, Chanel, and Hermes buys.  The Chanel Lego was the really the "feast de resitance".  As ususal great creative aristry in your pics.  Enjoy your new buys and wear in the best of health.*


----------



## sassygee

*You know what they say about best made plans...they often go awry.  I was called and asked to look at a returning color coming  back to the store for the spring.  I had to snatch this up since I am a blue and red lover.  Aqua, teal, bluegreen, and turquoise always makes my heart sing.  I haven't bought much since my aqua green Chanel buys last year.  I love the Turquoise Kelly Longue Wallet in Mysore Chevre and will add this to my rotation.  Thanks for letting me share.*









My small attempt at artistry...I was trying to pair the orangeH box with my orange Anthurim plant.  Ohhh   wellll!!!!!


----------



## tutushopper

sassygee said:


> *You know what they say about best made plans...they often go awry.  I was called and asked to look at a returning color coming  back to the store for the spring.  I had to snatch this up since I am a blue and red lover.  Aqua, teal, bluegreen, and turquoise always makes my heart sing.  I haven't bought much since my aqua green Chanel buys last year.  I love the Turquoise Kelly Longue Wallet in Mysore Chevre and will add this to my rotation.  Thanks for letting me share.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My small attempt at artistry...I was trying to pair the orangeH box with my orange Anthurim plant.  Ohhh   wellll!!!!!



I actually like your artistry, and love your new blue H.  Such a lovely shade of blue.


----------



## Piyo1115

******** said:


> * voila...*




PB perhaps you should teach a 101 on photographing beautiful things, I'll be the first to sign up! &#128522;


----------



## StylishFarmer

******** said:


> * voila...*


Gorgeous!


----------



## poohbag

sassygee said:


> *You know what they say about best made plans...they often go awry.  I was called and asked to look at a returning color coming  back to the store for the spring.  I had to snatch this up since I am a blue and red lover.  Aqua, teal, bluegreen, and turquoise always makes my heart sing.  I haven't bought much since my aqua green Chanel buys last year.  I love the Turquoise Kelly Longue Wallet in Mysore Chevre and will add this to my rotation.  Thanks for letting me share.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My small attempt at artistry...I was trying to pair the orangeH box with my orange Anthurim plant.  Ohhh   wellll!!!!!



Sassy how beautiful! I love turquoise! Congrats on this stunning Kelly long wallet!


----------



## Nico_79

******** said:


> * voila...*



Gorgy CL boots PB! 



sassygee said:


> Congrats on your H buys.  We are cousins on the treo scarve ring.  Is you P hardware?  I was offered a bicolored one and thought it would be very practical for me since I use both white and gold hardware.  You have been on a roll with all of your wonderful buys.  I love the saturation of the blue on your bag it matches your carres perfectly.



Thank you sassygee! Mine is gold color, bicolor would be pretty neat, but my store rarely gets them in any case. I have been a little crazy at H this year, time to slow down and enjoy my pieces, the Herbag was too pretty though in blue izmir to pass up. 



sassygee said:


> *You know what they say about best made plans...they often go awry.  I was called and asked to look at a returning color coming  back to the store for the spring.  I had to snatch this up since I am a blue and red lover.  Aqua, teal, bluegreen, and turquoise always makes my heart sing.  I haven't bought much since my aqua green Chanel buys last year.  I love the Turquoise Kelly Longue Wallet in Mysore Chevre and will add this to my rotation.  Thanks for letting me share.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My small attempt at artistry...I was trying to pair the orangeH box with my orange Anthurim plant.  Ohhh   wellll!!!!!



Sassygee, this is beautiful and in chevre no less!  Congrats on your kelly longue wallet, I have used my BE one like crazy since getting her.


----------



## Pursebop

sassygee said:


> *You know what they say about best made plans...they often go awry.  I was called and asked to look at a returning color coming  back to the store for the spring.  I had to snatch this up since I am a blue and red lover.  Aqua, teal, bluegreen, and turquoise always makes my heart sing.  I haven't bought much since my aqua green Chanel buys last year.  I love the Turquoise Kelly Longue Wallet in Mysore Chevre and will add this to my rotation.  Thanks for letting me share.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My small attempt at artistry...I was trying to pair the orangeH box with my orange Anthurim plant.  Ohhh   wellll!!!!!



*beautiful artistry sassygee and what a gorgeous colored Kelly Longue Wallet! I have a thing for ocean colors too 
thanks for sharing my friend *


----------



## Pursebop

sassygee said:


> *Congrats ******** on your new CL boots.  I see that your are just shopping and bopping along withallof your new  Cl, Chanel, and Hermes buys.  The Chanel Lego was the really the "feast de resitance".  As ususal great creative aristry in your pics.  Enjoy your new buys and wear in the best of health.*



*sassygee thank you again...I must say my 'bops' have been a tad extravagant and frequent lately but these boots are just so comfortable for those of us that cannot wear 6 inch heels...glamour with some reasonable level of comfort is imperative...took these shots as I pulled into my garage and the wine colored leaves just coordinated so well with my LV speedy! Was an irresistible moment 
Thank you for your warm wishes *


----------



## Pursebop

Piyo1115 said:


> PB perhaps you should teach a 101 on photographing beautiful things, I'll be the first to sign up! &#128522;



* so sweet of you  Piyo1115, PB is just learning from trial and error but happy to share *


----------



## Pursebop

StylishFarmer said:


> Gorgeous!


*merci my friend...*


----------



## sassygee

******** said:


> *beautiful artistry sassygee and what a gorgeous colored Kelly Longue Wallet! I have a thing for ocean colors too *
> _*thanks for sharing my friend *_


 
*Thanks so much ********, I am humbled by your compliment.  I don't post pics as much as I did in the past and often forget even how to post haha.  I simply point and click with the iphone these days rather than my Nikon SLRs.  You always have such creative ideas such as the rustic leaves colors with your CL boots.  Have a great Sunday.  I always look forward to your posts and artistic expressions.*


----------



## sassygee

******** said:


> *sassygee thank you again...I must say my 'bops' have been a tad extravagant and frequent lately but these boots are just so comfortable for those of us that cannot wear 6 inch heels...glamour with some reasonable level of comfort is imperative...took these shots as I pulled into my garage and the wine colored leaves just coordinated so well with my LV speedy! Was an irresistible moment *
> _*Thank you for your warm wishes *_


 
*Just keep up your wonderful photographic expressions.  There are many of us who no longer wear stiletos.  I used to wear over 3 inch heels because I love the allure of being over 6 feet.  I am over it and can no longer do it anymore, it does fit in my lifestyle or my health.  I have not been buying very many shoes as of late.  My last purchases were a few  spring summer buys last year---the Chanel espadrilles. I look forward to your holiday creations in existing or new buys. Enjoy your Sunday.*


----------



## Pursebop

sassygee said:


> *Just keep up your wonderful photographic expressions.  There are many of us who no longer wear stiletos.  I used to wear over 3 inch heels because I love the allure of being over 6 feet.  I am over it and can no longer do it anymore, it does fit in my lifestyle or my health.  I have not been buying very many shoes as of late.  My last purchases were a few  spring summer buys last year---the Chanel espadrilles. I look forward to your holiday creations in existing or new buys. Enjoy your Sunday.*



*I completely understand the notion of 'changing needs and priorities for our bodies' ...each 5 year term, LOL imposes a new set of rules! Flats are fabulous sassygee...I LOVE tham and feel equally glam in a pair of glorious flats... 
thank you for your words of encouragement *


----------



## Pursebop

sassygee said:


> *Thanks so much ********, I am humbled by your compliment.  I don't post pics as much as I did in the past and often forget even how to post haha.  I simply point and click with the iphone these days rather than my Nikon SLRs.  You always have such creative ideas such as the rustic leaves colors with your CL boots.  Have a great Sunday.  I always look forward to your posts and artistic expressions.*



*sassygee I always LOVE and treasure your posts...they are always filled with optimism and good wishes! Oh and quite often my pics are iPhone shots too so just go ahead and shoot away  I am so honored to share some TPF time with you my friend...keep smiling  and radiating your positivity, thank you sassygee!*


----------



## hsiaomee

******** said:


> * voila...*



You take wonderful pictures. Congrats on your new purchase.


----------



## hsiaomee

LVbemerry said:


> I adore Chanel earrings, but have taken a break from them because I was lured away by ....
> 
> 
> Dior's Mise En Dior 'Tribal' Earrings!



I adore these earrings too. I bought two pairs myself in one day. They are totally worth it!


----------



## Pursebop

hsiaomee said:


> You take wonderful pictures. Congrats on your new purchase.



*hsiaomee *


----------



## hsiaomee

Chanel316 said:


> Just received this morning



My new found favorite is new look 1947. I just discovered dior perfume last week. Enjoy!


----------



## sassygee

******** said:


> *sassygee I always LOVE and treasure your posts...they are always filled with optimism and good wishes! Oh and quite often my pics are iPhone shots too so just go ahead and shoot away  I am so honored to share some TPF time with you my friend...keep smiling  and radiating your positivity, thank you sassygee!*


 
* I guess we are members  of the* *Mutual Admiration Society.*


----------



## arielqueen

Miss Dior


----------



## tutushopper

arielqueen said:


> Miss Dior



Lovely Miss Dior; congrats on your venture to the Dior side. It looks like you got lucky and found the classic Miss Dior design.


----------



## LilMissAwesome

CDC in capuccine with palladium hardware.


----------



## win28

******** said:


> *thank you my darling friend...good to hear from you and that you are "bopping along with ********" *
> _*have you seen my latest indulgence and LOVE...my 'CinderLego' ....*_


 
Yes I saw it dear. It looks amazing. I'm not a clutch user myself but I love how this glimmers and sparkles  Congrats and enjoy your new beauty.


----------



## Pursebop

win28 said:


> Yes I saw it dear. It looks amazing. I'm not a clutch user myself but I love how this glimmers and sparkles  Congrats and enjoy your new beauty.



*hello girlfriend...I am not really a clutch user either and what I LOVE most about this bag is the long strap that works fabulous cross body. Most of the pictures of the celebrities wearing it are all cross body too 
Thats how I see myself using it the most! 
Hope you are doing well! Great to hear from u 
*


----------



## Pursebop

LilMissAwesome said:


> CDC in capuccine with palladium hardware.
> 
> View attachment 2404392


* gorgeous!*


----------



## LilMissAwesome

******** said:


> * gorgeous!*




Thank you! I love your cinderlego reveal!


----------



## Chanbal

Nico_79 said:


> Do you think our boats have a leak?  Tutushopper, you've done an amazing job for not having any major stores around. I keep staring at the ring, it's truly a showstopper and the design is exquisite.  You must post a mod pic when you have a chance!





tutushopper said:


> I think our boats sailed without us long ago; we just have paddles that go back to the shore of the stores.  Thank you for your kind comments about the ring; I really do love it so much.  It's quite hard to take a photo of your right hand, but here are a few that I tried.



When a single aspirin in an hospital can cost about $50, I would be tempted to say that both of you are choosing reasonable treatment options.  
That ring is making me realize that I've not been to Shreve's or H-Stern for quite some time. 
Congrats on your beautiful H, CD, ... beautiful pieces, enjoy them in good health.


----------



## Chanbal

Piyo1115 said:


> I just joined nico on the orange slippery slope
> View attachment 2399948



Congrats on your beautiful H items. I hope you enjoy wearing them a lot.


----------



## Chanbal

Piyo1115 said:


> I just joined nico on the orange slippery slope
> View attachment 2399948





******** said:


> * voila...*



Congrats ********, the boots are gorgeous. Are you joining the LV speedy club? That is a purse that has been in my closet for zillions of years without use. So, this picture may help me to get motivated...


----------



## Pursebop

Chanbal said:


> Congrats ********, the boots are gorgeous. Are you joining the LV speedy club? That is a purse that has been in my closet for zillions of years without use. So, this picture may help me to get motivated...



*YAY! Yes I am Chanbal...I don't have too many LV pieces, except a few SHOW RUNWAY ones, BUT I AM TOTALLY LOVING MY SEQUIN SPEEDY 
Is there a Speedy club thread I should join? Please pull out yours and lets be twinsies *


----------



## Nico_79

arielqueen said:


> Miss Dior



Congratulations on this very beautiful Miss Dior!



LilMissAwesome said:


> CDC in capuccine with palladium hardware.
> 
> View attachment 2404392



Gorgeous CDC!



Chanbal said:


> When a single aspirin in an hospital can cost about $50, I would be tempted to say that both of you are choosing reasonable treatment options.
> That ring is making me realize that I've not been to Shreve's or H-Stern for quite some time.
> Congrats on your beautiful H, CD, ... beautiful pieces, enjoy them in good health.



Chanbal, you are so funny! Nothing makes me happier than a bit of retail therapy, not going to lie!


----------



## Powder Puff

You girls are so funny all paddling to ban island in the wrong direction!!! Thanks for sharing, I love all your reveals, it sure does brighten my day! Tutu, your sparkler is beyond amazing! ********, your photography skills is second to none. You are indeed making me think twice about that Speedy. DH was keen on me getting it but I had my reservations, but now, I'm seeing the bling in a whole new light.....


----------



## Miss M.

Im a Chanelholic, but lately I've been obsessing everything RV. Should seriously stop browsing online!!!


----------



## peaceonearth

louis motard biker


----------



## peaceonearth

D
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 lady dior ostrich


----------



## peaceonearth

louis vuitton trevi


----------



## poohbag

Miss M. said:


> View attachment 2407005
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im a Chanelholic, but lately I've been obsessing everything RV. Should seriously stop browsing online!!!



Love this!


----------



## poohbag

peaceonearth said:


> D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2407088
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lady dior ostrich


----------



## tutushopper

Chanbal said:


> When a single aspirin in an hospital can cost about $50, I would be tempted to say that both of you are choosing reasonable treatment options.
> That ring is making me realize that I've not been to Shreve's or H-Stern for quite some time.
> Congrats on your beautiful H, CD, ... beautiful pieces, enjoy them in good health.


Thank you so much, Chanbal. You are so right in putting things in the proper perspective. Retail therapy is much better of a buy.


Powder Puff said:


> You girls are so funny all paddling to ban island in the wrong direction!!! Thanks for sharing, I love all your reveals, it sure does brighten my day! Tutu, your sparkler is beyond amazing! ********, your photography skills is second to none. You are indeed making me think twice about that Speedy. DH was keen on me getting it but I had my reservations, but now, I'm seeing the bling in a whole new light.....



Thank you so much Powder Puff. We are definitely not doing so well with our compasses and oars with regard to ban island.


----------



## tutushopper

Miss M. said:


> View attachment 2407005
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im a Chanelholic, but lately I've been obsessing everything RV. Should seriously stop browsing online!!!



Love love love your RV clutch; how exquisite.


----------



## tutushopper

peaceonearth said:


> View attachment 2407082
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louis motard biker


Lovely LV.


peaceonearth said:


> D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2407088
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lady dior ostrich


Stunning LD color in ostrich.


peaceonearth said:


> View attachment 2407089
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> louis vuitton trevi


Pretty LV.
You did a perfect trifecta of beautiful buys.


----------



## tutushopper

Just wanted to share one of my yummy indulgences for the evening. The chef even came to greet me, which was so sweet. There were more, but I was too tempted to wait.


----------



## Miss M.

tutushopper said:


> Just wanted to share one of my yummy indulgences for the evening. The chef even came to greet me, which was so sweet. There were more, but I was too tempted to wait.



These look so yummy!!!


----------



## LVbemerry

tutushopper said:


> I think our boats sailed without us long ago; we just have paddles that go back to the shore of the stores.  Thank you for your kind comments about the ring; I really do love it so much.  It's quite hard to take a photo of your right hand, but here are a few that I tried.



Wow Tutu, you have great taste!   That's a really intricate design. Looks flawless too!


----------



## peaceonearth

poohbag said:


>




:d


----------



## peaceonearth

tutushopper said:


> Lovely LV.
> 
> Stunning LD color in ostrich.
> 
> Pretty LV.
> You did a perfect trifecta of beautiful buys.



Thank you dear ^_^


----------



## hikarupanda

My 1st Fendi! Grey mini 2jours!!

http://forum.purseblog.com/fendi/my-first-fendi-bag-has-arrived-mini-grey-846263.html


----------



## Nico_79

tutushopper said:


> Just wanted to share one of my yummy indulgences for the evening. The chef even came to greet me, which was so sweet. There were more, but I was too tempted to wait.


Waaah tutushopper I just saw this! I hope they were yummy! I have had a serious hankering for some macaroons since the weekend, but I resisted. I might have to stop by the bakery after seeing this photo!


----------



## zaraha

tutushopper said:


> Just wanted to share one of my yummy indulgences for the evening. The chef even came to greet me, which was so sweet. There were more, but I was too tempted to wait.




Yummy, I want one


----------



## zaraha

******** said:


> * voila...*




PB, I thought u r not a heels fan  those boots r fab!!


----------



## tutushopper

Miss M. said:


> These look so yummy!!!


Oh, they were sooooooo delicious; I need to go back for more.


LVbemerry said:


> Wow Tutu, you have great taste!   That's a really intricate design. Looks flawless too!


Thank you; I really love this ring.  It was a special order and they did an amazing job.


Nico_79 said:


> Waaah tutushopper I just saw this! I hope they were yummy! I have had a serious hankering for some macaroons since the weekend, but I resisted. I might have to stop by the bakery after seeing this photo!


You really should; life is too short to deny yourself macaroons.


zaraha said:


> Yummy, I want one


I'm sorry, I ate them all.  I'll have to go back for more and save one for you.


----------



## tutushopper

hikarupanda said:


> My 1st Fendi! Grey mini 2jours!!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/fendi/my-first-fendi-bag-has-arrived-mini-grey-846263.html



Really lovely and it looks so spectacular on you; congrats.


----------



## cherrycookies

I told myself to only get Chanel or maybe H, no IT bags but I couldn't resist especially on holidays. A bag is a perfect souvenir 
I wonder how many Chanel fans have Celine bags.

My Celine nano - Ginza Tokyo.


----------



## hikarupanda

tutushopper said:


> Really lovely and it looks so spectacular on you; congrats.



Thanks!!!


----------



## tutushopper

cherrycookies said:


> I told myself to only get Chanel or maybe H, no IT bags but I couldn't resist especially on holidays. A bag is a perfect souvenir
> I wonder how many Chanel fans have Celine bags.
> 
> My Celine nano - Ginza Tokyo.
> 
> View attachment 2419581



Congrats on your holiday Celine; it's a perfect souvenir indeed.


----------



## Nico_79

cherrycookies said:


> I told myself to only get Chanel or maybe H, no IT bags but I couldn't resist especially on holidays. A bag is a perfect souvenir
> I wonder how many Chanel fans have Celine bags.
> 
> My Celine nano - Ginza Tokyo.
> 
> View attachment 2419581


Congrats on your Celine! I admit that I was attracted to this brand and style too, but I can't stretch my budget at the moment to get one and it's quite difficult to find in my area. I think just because you love Chanel or H, doesn't mean you can't indulge in more contemporary styles too.


----------



## cherrycookies

tutushopper said:


> Congrats on your holiday Celine; it's a perfect souvenir indeed.




Thanks tutushopper! You always say the nicest things in tpf


----------



## cherrycookies

Nico_79 said:


> Congrats on your Celine! I admit that I was attracted to this brand and style too, but I can't stretch my budget at the moment to get one and it's quite difficult to find in my area. I think just because you love Chanel or H, doesn't mean you can't indulge in more contemporary styles too.




Thanks Nico! H & C bags are mostly timeless classics (imo) so I always feel money is "better" spent on them lol

But I love Celine ATM & this nano size is perfect for me. It carries quite abit.


----------



## Piyo1115

cherrycookies said:


> I told myself to only get Chanel or maybe H, no IT bags but I couldn't resist especially on holidays. A bag is a perfect souvenir
> I wonder how many Chanel fans have Celine bags.
> 
> My Celine nano - Ginza Tokyo.
> 
> View attachment 2419581




I love it!!! When I m released from ban island I'd like to get a nano too!


----------



## cherrycookies

Piyo1115 said:


> I love it!!! When I m released from ban island I'd like to get a nano too!




Yay! Hope to be bag twins soon. ( evil enabler lol) 

I really do love my nano. Used it immediately after I bought it. It fits so much! I have carried my sweater, water bottle, wallet, phone, cosmetics, 2 passports ( DH & mine ) & a bunch of other miscellaneous stuff. Just need to arrange them nicely in the bag


----------



## nadineluv

Simple pump Loubies & Louis Vuitton French wallet


----------



## nadineluv

Here's the wallet


----------



## Nico_79

nadineluv said:


> Simple pump Loubies & Louis Vuitton French wallet





nadineluv said:


> Here's the wallet



Congrats on your CL Simple pumps! I think these are probably the most comfy pair I own (at least where CL is concerned!).  And congrats on the LV wallet! I'm sure this will last a lifetime, I find the canvas to be pretty indestructible.


----------



## tutushopper

nadineluv said:


> Simple pump Loubies & Louis Vuitton French wallet





nadineluv said:


> Here's the wallet



Congrats on your pretty CL's and lovely new wallet.


----------



## Piyo1115

nadineluv said:


> Simple pump Loubies & Louis Vuitton French wallet




Nadineluv I have the same pumps, super comfy! Enjoy them!!


----------



## Piyo1115

cherrycookies said:


> Yay! Hope to be bag twins soon. ( evil enabler lol)
> 
> I really do love my nano. Used it immediately after I bought it. It fits so much! I have carried my sweater, water bottle, wallet, phone, cosmetics, 2 passports ( DH & mine ) & a bunch of other miscellaneous stuff. Just need to arrange them nicely in the bag




Cherrycookies you are one evil cookie! Hahahah I would love to get my hands on a nano but I broke my DH And my banks this year from the wedding, honeymoon, and many souvenirs (mostly for myself) during our honeymoon in Europe lol. Not to mention I just kept on going down the slippery slope even after we came back! So I gotta be good for a bit so my DH can recover lol! 
But I do love that the nano is sooo roomy! I don't think I would ever get one bigger than that since the micro and mini look super heavy. &#128540;


----------



## nadineluv

Nico_79 said:


> Congrats on your CL Simple pumps! I think these are probably the most comfy pair I own (at least where CL is concerned!).  And congrats on the LV wallet! I'm sure this will last a lifetime, I find the canvas to be pretty indestructible.



Thank you Nico. 
Yes the simple pumps are comfy. I'm attending a Christmas party and I'm 8 months pregnant so I thought they would work. They are "simple" yet classy & beautiful. 
I've always wanted a classic monogram louis wallet. Love it in the French wallet. It's a nice size wallet  that will fit in many bags.


----------



## nadineluv

tutushopper said:


> Congrats on your pretty CL's and lovely new wallet.



Than you Tutushopper!


----------



## kimariew

Keepall 45, passport cover, mini pochette and key chain/bag charm


----------



## Nico_79

kimariew said:


> Keepall 45, passport cover, mini pochette and key chain/bag charm


Congrats on your new LV loot! I love the trunks & locks pieces, it's such a great limited edition piece.


----------



## phillj12

kimariew said:


> Keepall 45, passport cover, mini pochette and key chain/bag charm




What fun!


----------



## newbie7

My unexpected Ferragamo vara shoes and reversible belt.


----------



## tutushopper

newbie7 said:


> My unexpected Ferragamo vara shoes and reversible belt.
> View attachment 2428231
> View attachment 2428232



Gorgeous classic Ferragamo style; congrats on your new shoes and belt.


----------



## tutushopper

kimariew said:


> Keepall 45, passport cover, mini pochette and key chain/bag charm



Lovely LV loot you secured; congrats.


----------



## fightthesunrise

newbie7 said:


> My unexpected Ferragamo vara shoes and reversible belt.
> View attachment 2428231
> View attachment 2428232


Ferragamo shoes tend to be unexpected for me too! Lol. I always get so many compliments on my turquoise ones. Congratulations on both purchases - they're gorgeous!


----------



## Nico_79

newbie7 said:


> My unexpected Ferragamo vara shoes and reversible belt.
> View attachment 2428231
> View attachment 2428232


Congrats on your new shoes and belt! What is other colour on the belt? Grey? I am squinting at the photo!


----------



## newbie7

tutushopper said:


> Gorgeous classic Ferragamo style; congrats on your new shoes and belt.




It's always lovely to hear from you, tutushopper.  Thank you &#128150;


----------



## newbie7

fightthesunrise said:


> Ferragamo shoes tend to be unexpected for me too! Lol. I always get so many compliments on my turquoise ones. Congratulations on both purchases - they're gorgeous!




You too ? . I am glad we share the same experience.  Oddly, everything I have bought from this brand is unexpected, but pleasant.  Thank you &#128150;


----------



## newbie7

Nico_79 said:


> Congrats on your new shoes and belt! What is other colour on the belt? Grey? I am squinting at the photo!




Thank you for stopping by Nico.  Congrats on all your purchases, especially your H &#128151;.  Yes, the other color is grey which is my fav.  I can't ask for more on a belt


----------



## dorres

newbie7 said:


> My unexpected Ferragamo vara shoes and reversible belt.
> View attachment 2428231
> View attachment 2428232



Newbie, I ordered those same shoes as well at Bloomies on sale. How much was yours and where did you purchase? I hope they fill my order.


----------



## newbie7

dorres said:


> Newbie, I ordered those same shoes as well at Bloomies on sale. How much was yours and where did you purchase? I hope they fill my order.




I don't remember the exact amount, but it was around $420.  It was on sale at Nordstrom.  Good luck with your purchase.


----------



## Nico_79

I'm not sure if Friday the 13th is lucky or unlucky for my wallet. I think my compass is permanently broken, I can't find Ban Island!


----------



## LVbemerry

Nico_79 said:


> I'm not sure if Friday the 13th is lucky or unlucky for my wallet. I think my compass is permanently broken, I can't find Ban Island!



You totally scored big time!!   Love every single item you've got


----------



## LVbemerry

I have been distracted by Dior's CJ's lately. After scoring 4 Mise En Dior Tribal earrings, here's my Tell Me Dior Zodiac necklace which I so adore


----------



## Nico_79

LVbemerry said:


> You totally scored big time!!   Love every single item you've got



Thanks hun! I am sooooo not allowed to go shopping for months!



LVbemerry said:


> I have been distracted by Dior's CJ's lately. After scoring 4 Mise En Dior Tribal earrings, here's my Tell Me Dior Zodiac necklace which I so adore



Wow, this gorgeous!!


----------



## tutushopper

Nico_79 said:


> I'm not sure if Friday the 13th is lucky or unlucky for my wallet. I think my compass is permanently broken, I can't find Ban Island!



Love the shoes, the bag, the silks, the bracelets, everything.  Your compass doesn't even have a working needle anymore; you are hopelessly lost and will never find your way to ban island.  Welcome to the shark filled waters.


----------



## tutushopper

LVbemerry said:


> I have been distracted by Dior's CJ's lately. After scoring 4 Mise En Dior Tribal earrings, here's my Tell Me Dior Zodiac necklace which I so adore



Very lovely Dior piece; congrats.  Dior really does have some amazing designs.


----------



## phillj12

Nico_79 said:


> I'm not sure if Friday the 13th is lucky or unlucky for my wallet. I think my compass is permanently broken, I can't find Ban Island!




Awesome finds!!


----------



## Nico_79

tutushopper said:


> Love the shoes, the bag, the silks, the bracelets, everything.  Your compass doesn't even have a working needle anymore; you are hopelessly lost and will never find your way to ban island.  Welcome to the shark filled waters.



Thank you Tutushopper! It's so true, I think I'm in my little dingy of a lifeboat surrounded by shark fins that have designer logos!  



phillj12 said:


> Awesome finds!!



Thanks phillj12, no more holiday shopping for me!


----------



## anasa

&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525; you scored big time!!! Love all your new pieces! 


Nico_79 said:


> I'm not sure if Friday the 13th is lucky or unlucky for my wallet. I think my compass is permanently broken, I can't find Ban Island!


----------



## iceshimmer27

My first (and won't be last) medium Lady Dior in light grey patent with a metallic sheen.


----------



## LVbaobao

hikarupanda said:


> My 1st Fendi! Grey mini 2jours!!
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/fendi/my-first-fendi-bag-has-arrived-mini-grey-846263.html




Congrats!  Enjoy this lovely in great health & happy holidays!


----------



## tutushopper

iceshimmer27 said:


> My first (and won't be last) medium Lady Dior in light grey patent with a metallic sheen.



Gorgeous grey patent Lady Dior; a great Dior start. Dior is also extremely dangerous but do luxurious and wonderful.


----------



## poohbag

Nico_79 said:


> I'm not sure if Friday the 13th is lucky or unlucky for my wallet. I think my compass is permanently broken, I can't find Ban Island!


----------



## poohbag

iceshimmer27 said:


> My first (and won't be last) medium Lady Dior in light grey patent with a metallic sheen.



I love it!


----------



## poohbag

LVbemerry said:


> I have been distracted by Dior's CJ's lately. After scoring 4 Mise En Dior Tribal earrings, here's my Tell Me Dior Zodiac necklace which I so adore



Love your earrings (meant to post before) and this necklace too!


----------



## Winterfell

I love my Chanel classic flap but I also love love love my mauve Balenciaga city  The SA in the Chanel boutique admired the lovely colour of this bag!!!


----------



## tutushopper

Winterfell said:


> I love my Chanel classic flap but I also love love love my mauve Balenciaga city  The SA in the Chanel boutique admired the lovely colour of this bag!!!



Pretty pretty color; congrats on your new Bal bag.


----------



## Winterfell

Thanks Tutushopper you are so kind to everyone


----------



## iceshimmer27

poohbag said:


> I love it!



Thank you! 







tutushopper said:


> Gorgeous grey patent Lady Dior; a great Dior start. Dior is also extremely dangerous but do luxurious and wonderful.



Lol! I know what you're talking about. ..I'm already eyeing other colors already! I didn't think I'll ever get a LD but once I saw this beauty - I knew I had to get this! 
It's so hard to find LD bags! 
Thank you!


----------



## Nico_79

anasa said:


> &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525; you scored big time!!! Love all your new pieces!





poohbag said:


>



Thank you ladies! Unfortunately one of the silks (the giant patch) had to be returned this weekend. Realized I did not love two of the designs so off it went through the snowstorm!


----------



## hikarupanda

LVbaobao said:


> Congrats!  Enjoy this lovely in great health & happy holidays!



Thanks dear! Did you score anything during this round of Chanel sale? You must be super busy these days!


----------



## mf19

I don't think I shared these - my Mulberry Bayswater Shoulder Bag and Dior Miss Dior


----------



## cmrDesign

Double Saint Laurent happiness!


----------



## myfirstchanel

Just purchased my GST about a week ago but I just couldn't resist this Vivienne Westwood clutch  it is Christmas after all and I am on vacation hope my wallet is okay


----------



## Piyo1115

mf19 said:


> I don't think I shared these - my Mulberry Bayswater Shoulder Bag and Dior Miss Dior




Congrats on these classy bags! Enjoy


----------



## Piyo1115

cmrDesign said:


> Double Saint Laurent happiness!
> View attachment 2436905
> 
> View attachment 2436908
> View attachment 2436910




Love the YSL bags! Congrats cmrDesign


----------



## Piyo1115

myfirstchanel said:


> Just purchased my GST about a week ago but I just couldn't resist this Vivienne Westwood clutch  it is Christmas after all and I am on vacation hope my wallet is okay
> View attachment 2441071
> 
> View attachment 2441072
> 
> View attachment 2441073




Such a beautiful pink! What kind of skin is this?


----------



## iceshimmer27

mf19 said:


> I don't think I shared these - my Mulberry Bayswater Shoulder Bag and Dior Miss Dior



Gorgeous Miss Dior!


----------



## Designerhbgirl

cmrDesign said:


> Double Saint Laurent happiness!
> View attachment 2436905
> 
> View attachment 2436908
> View attachment 2436910


Love them both - beautiful!


----------



## Designerhbgirl

mf19 said:


> I don't think I shared these - my Mulberry Bayswater Shoulder Bag and Dior Miss Dior


Very pretty - congrats!


----------



## myfirstchanel

Piyo1115 said:


> Such a beautiful pink! What kind of skin is this?


Thank you  it is calf skin with croc embossed leather


----------



## clu13

Lv w pm


----------



## brandee1002

My first croc, and last Dior for awhile.


----------



## iceshimmer27

brandee1002 said:


> My first croc, and last Dior for awhile.



Stunning dior! Congrats!!


----------



## poohbag

mf19 said:


> I don't think I shared these - my Mulberry Bayswater Shoulder Bag and Dior Miss Dior





brandee1002 said:


> My first croc, and last Dior for awhile.



Looove the Miss Dior and Lady Dior!!!


----------



## MashiBags

My first purchase for 2014.... regretfully it's not Chanel but I still love it to bits! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Hermes KDT Rouge casaque epsom ghw

Stacked next to my black ghw clic H.


----------



## tutushopper

mf19 said:


> I don't think I shared these - my Mulberry Bayswater Shoulder Bag and Dior Miss Dior



Stunning Miss Dior bag and Mulberry Bayswater; congrats.


----------



## tutushopper

cmrDesign said:


> Double Saint Laurent happiness!
> View attachment 2436905
> 
> View attachment 2436908
> View attachment 2436910



Stunning Saint Laurent clutch and tote; really love the tassel on the clutch.


----------



## tutushopper

cmrDesign said:


> Double Saint Laurent happiness!
> View attachment 2436905
> 
> View attachment 2436908
> View attachment 2436910





myfirstchanel said:


> Just purchased my GST about a week ago but I just couldn't resist this Vivienne Westwood clutch  it is Christmas after all and I am on vacation hope my wallet is okay
> View attachment 2441071
> 
> View attachment 2441072
> 
> View attachment 2441073



Fabulous VW clutch in a stunning color; congrats on adding this beauty to your life and travels.


----------



## tutushopper

clu13 said:


> Lv w pm
> View attachment 2443189


 Congrats on your new LV special.



brandee1002 said:


> My first croc, and last Dior for awhile.


This bag is so gorgeous I want to grab it out of the screen; congrats on this super stunner. Well worth a ban for a while indeed.


----------



## tutushopper

MashiBags said:


> My first purchase for 2014.... regretfully it's not Chanel but I still love it to bits!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2447808
> 
> Hermes KDT Rouge casaque epsom ghw
> 
> Stacked next to my black ghw clic H.
> View attachment 2447811



Congrats on your lovely new slice if orange goodness from H. It looks fabulous with your skin tone.


----------



## MashiBags

tutushopper said:


> Congrats on your lovely new slice if orange goodness from H. It looks fabulous with your skin tone.




Thanks Tutu.


----------



## brandee1002

tutushopper said:


> Congrats on your new LV special.
> 
> 
> This bag is so gorgeous I want to grab it out of the screen; congrats on this super stunner. Well worth a ban for a while indeed.



Thank you


----------



## 3Jems

Got my 1st Balenciaga on New Year's Day.... A great way to start 2014.


----------



## 3Jems

brandee1002 said:


> My first croc, and last Dior for awhile.




This is stunning! Simply gorgeous! Congrats on your croc.


----------



## brandee1002

Thank you. ::


----------



## tutushopper

3Jems said:


> Got my 1st Balenciaga on New Year's Day.... A great way to start 2014.
> 
> View attachment 2450159
> 
> 
> View attachment 2450160



Really pretty color and looks fabulous on you; congrats.


----------



## nycmamaofone

I'm all about the heel lately:

My Miu Miu jeweled black suede heels 

and 

Valentino gold heeled leather rockstuds boots.


----------



## tutushopper

nycmamaofone said:


> I'm all about the heel lately:
> 
> My Miu Miu jeweled black suede heels
> 
> and
> 
> Valentino gold heeled leather rockstuds boots.



Beautifully heeled shoes; congrats on these two lovelies.


----------



## nycmamaofone

tutushopper said:


> Beautifully heeled shoes; congrats on these two lovelies.


Thanks, Tutushopper!! You are always so sweet to take the time to congratulate everyone.  I hope you are doing better these days


----------



## purplepoodles

Yumm! A true purple beauty!  Wear her in good health! 




brandee1002 said:


> My first croc, and last Dior for awhile.


----------



## 3Jems

tutushopper said:


> Really pretty color and looks fabulous on you; congrats.




Thanks tutushopper.


----------



## rowy65

My contribution this month.  Finally got out of my
Winter bag blahs with this Proenza Shouler Courier
in Poppy


----------



## Pursebop

*
Part II:

Mr & Mrs ******** do a little 'bopping' at #TomFord in #Chicago 

@******** Instagram 

#PurseBopChanelCollection*


----------



## brandee1002

purplepoodles said:


> Yumm! A true purple beauty!  Wear her in good health!



Thank you love


----------



## Pursebop

*
Part II:

A girl always needs options...

@******** Instagram

#Valentino #PurseBopChanelCollection*


----------



## tutushopper

rowy65 said:


> My contribution this month.  Finally got out of my
> Winter bag blahs with this Proenza Shouler Courier
> in Poppy


Love the great bright color; congrats.


******** said:


> *
> Part II:
> 
> Mr & Mrs ******** do a little 'bopping' at #TomFord in #Chicago
> 
> @******** Instagram
> 
> #PurseBopChanelCollection*


Nice bopping by Mr. there.  Great color choice (mine's red, too).


----------



## stylemechanel

******** said:


> *
> Part II:
> 
> A girl always needs options...
> 
> @******** Instagram
> 
> #Valentino #PurseBopChanelCollection*



Hello my friend!!! Once again you have taken an amazing photograph filled with beautiful things. I picture you as walking down Michigan Avenue (when it is not snowing ) in all you fabulous clothes. I think you could be a force to be reckoned with in terms of style and class. And I know  you go to Vegas so I think with all the clubs you must be a star - really I mean that so sincerely - you have a great sense of style. 

When I joined tPF a year ago I said I think you should publish a book of your photos - well I still stand by that. I am not sure about copyright laws but honestly ******** - get yourself out there with your photos!!!! I would buy the first book and I want it signed by you!!!!

Cheers to you ********, many cheers to you!!!!

PS I absolutely love the red and gold with the car!!!


----------



## Pursebop

tutushopper said:


> Love the great bright color; congrats.
> 
> Nice bopping by Mr. there.  Great color choice (mine's red, too).


*really? Carmine RED? We are twinsies then...there are very few Carmine Reds out there and if I come across one, I look for you tutushopper....
hugs from me to you...*


----------



## Pursebop

stylemechanel said:


> Hello my friend!!! Once again you have taken an amazing photograph filled with beautiful things. I picture you as walking down Michigan Avenue (when it is not snowing ) in all you fabulous clothes. I think you could be a force to be reckoned with in terms of style and class. And I know  you go to Vegas so I think with all the clubs you must be a star - really I mean that so sincerely - you have a great sense of style.
> 
> When I joined tPF a year ago I said I think you should publish a book of your photos - well I still stand by that. I am not sure about copyright laws but honestly ******** - get yourself out there with your photos!!!! I would buy the first book and I want it signed by you!!!!
> 
> Cheers to you ********, many cheers to you!!!!
> 
> PS I absolutely love the red and gold with the car!!!



*stylemechanel your gracious encouraging words are too generous a compliment for me...but I shall humbly accept and thank you from the bottom of my heart. I love your visuals and how I want to live up to them! I do love walking down Michigan Ave with all our fashion flair, but clubs far and few in-between...I think I am officially out growing that phase of life. DH and I love trying all the new trendy restaurants and lounges here in Chicago and of course when we travel. Blessed with fantastic friends to explore and share with...

As for the book idea that I love of yours, I don't know that I will publish for general public but one of these fine days I will create a coffee table book to document my photography and I promise when I do...2 copies will be produced, and one will be for you  Your encouragement and enthusiasm bring a bright smile to my face. Its you and others like you that are the very reason for the success of my blog. Its "my picture book of Chanel whimsy" for now...thank you again for your loving compliments and I can't wait till we meet face to face...

I seem to have gotten a bit lazy and have just been adding pictures to my #FFFF CinderLego thread rather than starting new threads...I'll attach here for you to take a peek at my new pics...

hugs, and many CHEERS right back at you

*********


----------



## Piyo1115

******** said:


> *stylemechanel your gracious encouraging words are too generous a compliment for me...but I shall humbly accept and thank you from the bottom of my heart. I love your visuals and how I want to live up to them! I do love walking down Michigan Ave with all our fashion flair, but clubs far and few in-between...I think I am officially out growing that phase of life. DH and I love trying all the new trendy restaurants and lounges here in Chicago and of course when we travel. Blessed with fantastic friends to explore and share with...
> 
> As for the book idea that I love of yours, I don't know that I will publish for general public but one of these fine days I will create a coffee table book to document my photography and I promise when I do...2 copies will be produced, and one will be for you  Your encouragement and enthusiasm bring a bright smile to my face. Its you and others like you that are the very reason for the success of my blog. Its "my picture book of Chanel whimsy" for now...thank you again for your loving compliments and I can't wait till we meet face to face...
> 
> I seem to have gotten a bit lazy and have just been adding pictures to my #FFFF CinderLego thread rather than starting new threads...I'll attach here for you to take a peek at my new pics...
> 
> hugs, and many CHEERS right back at you
> 
> *********




PB +1 copy pleaaaaseeee


----------



## stylemechanel

******** said:


> *stylemechanel your gracious encouraging words are too generous a compliment for me...but I shall humbly accept and thank you from the bottom of my heart. I love your visuals and how I want to live up to them! I do love walking down Michigan Ave with all our fashion flair, but clubs far and few in-between...I think I am officially out growing that phase of life. DH and I love trying all the new trendy restaurants and lounges here in Chicago and of course when we travel. Blessed with fantastic friends to explore and share with...
> 
> As for the book idea that I love of yours, I don't know that I will publish for general public but one of these fine days I will create a coffee table book to document my photography and I promise when I do...2 copies will be produced, and one will be for you  Your encouragement and enthusiasm bring a bright smile to my face. Its you and others like you that are the very reason for the success of my blog. Its "my picture book of Chanel whimsy" for now...thank you again for your loving compliments and I can't wait till we meet face to face...
> 
> I seem to have gotten a bit lazy and have just been adding pictures to my #FFFF CinderLego thread rather than starting new threads...I'll attach here for you to take a peek at my new pics...
> 
> hugs, and many CHEERS right back at you
> 
> *********



********, you have just made my day perfect!!!   I'll be holding you to it and I want it delivered by you in person so we better start planning a real girl's day  - a fabulous lunch, a little shopping, tea time and more importantly than any of that - looking through each and every page of your beautifully produced book. It is shaping up to be a great piece of art, fashion, and photography.  I can't wait!!!!


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

Cartier Ballon Bleu 36 Automatic ))


----------



## rowy65

rowy65 said:


> My contribution this month.  Finally got out of my
> Winter bag blahs with this Proenza Shouler Courier
> in Poppy



In addition to the beautiful Poppy Courier added Saffron PS1


----------



## vinbenphon1

First pair of Chritian Louboutin, and first Burberry scarf


----------



## stylemechanel

rowy65 said:


> In addition to the beautiful Poppy Courier added Saffron PS1



Congrats rowy, it's a great looking piece!


----------



## stylemechanel

vinbenphon1 said:


> First pair of Chritian Louboutin, and first Burberry scarf



Vinbenphon, congratulations on both pieces!!! Lucky you!


----------



## rowy65

stylemechanel said:


> Congrats rowy, it's a great looking piece!



Thanks stylemechanel, it's my first Proenza Shouler piece, the leather is so soft


----------



## lovieluvslux

3Jems said:


> Got my 1st Balenciaga on New Year's Day.... A great way to start 2014.
> 
> View attachment 2450159
> 
> 
> View attachment 2450160


I'm not a Bal gal, but this one is exceptionally lovely.  Pink and gold... nice!


----------



## vinbenphon1

cmrDesign said:


> Double Saint Laurent happiness!
> View attachment 2436905
> 
> View attachment 2436908
> View attachment 2436910


Very nice pieces. Congrats.


----------



## vinbenphon1

stylemechanel said:


> Vinbenphon, congratulations on both pieces!!! Lucky you!


Thank you


----------



## vinbenphon1

nadineluv said:


> Simple pump Loubies & Louis Vuitton French wallet





nadineluv said:


> Here's the wallet


Very nice pieces nadineluv, congrats




kimariew said:


> Keepall 45, passport cover, mini pochette and key chain/bag charm


Love the trunks collection, great pieces, congrats.


----------



## vinbenphon1

MashiBags said:


> My first purchase for 2014.... regretfully it's not Chanel but I still love it to bits!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2447808
> 
> Hermes KDT Rouge casaque epsom ghw
> 
> Stacked next to my black ghw clic H.
> View attachment 2447811


Oohhhh very nice, congrats.


----------



## tutushopper

rowy65 said:


> In addition to the beautiful Poppy Courier added Saffron PS1



This is such a beautiful color as well; congrats on your lovely new bag.


----------



## tutushopper

vinbenphon1 said:


> First pair of Chritian Louboutin, and first Burberry scarf



 Congrats on your first pair of Cl's; there is just something about those red soles that just moves us all.  Your lovely blue patterned Burberry scarf is lovely, too.


----------



## HAVANAHEAVEN

My MCM collections :blossom:


----------



## alycatt09

******** said:


> *
> Part II:
> 
> A girl always needs options...
> 
> @******** Instagram
> 
> #Valentino #PurseBopChanelCollection*


wow!!!!!!!!! ur new shoes and bags r killer!!!!!!!


----------



## tutushopper

HAVANAHEAVEN said:


> My MCM collections :blossom:



What fabulous pieces; great collection!


----------



## calflu

I do!!! Here is mine!

Actually I was thinking about getting another Celine instead of Chanel during Xmas when I was in France. But I ended up spending all my budget in Chanel! 









cherrycookies said:


> I told myself to only get Chanel or maybe H, no IT bags but I couldn't resist especially on holidays. A bag is a perfect souvenir
> I wonder how many Chanel fans have Celine bags.
> 
> My Celine nano - Ginza Tokyo.
> 
> View attachment 2419581


----------



## calflu

Beautiful color!!! Love it!




3Jems said:


> Got my 1st Balenciaga on New Year's Day.... A great way to start 2014.
> 
> View attachment 2450159
> 
> 
> View attachment 2450160


----------



## HAVANAHEAVEN

I LOVE Melissa


----------



## groovyme

Scored this Bamboo Hobo Gucci bag on sale!  My first ever Gucci piece


----------



## Pursebop

alycatt09 said:


> wow!!!!!!!!! ur new shoes and bags r killer!!!!!!!




* alycatt09, I'm rather excited *


----------



## Piyo1115

calflu said:


> I do!!! Here is mine!
> 
> Actually I was thinking about getting another Celine instead of Chanel during Xmas when I was in France. But I ended up spending all my budget in Chanel!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2458472




Ooo love the color!


----------



## Piyo1115

HAVANAHEAVEN said:


> I LOVE Melissa




That's a lot of shoes!! Melissa are soo comfy and cute!


----------



## Piyo1115

groovyme said:


> View attachment 2459029
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scored this Bamboo Hobo Gucci bag on sale!  My first ever Gucci piece




Congrats! Looks like a versatile bag!


----------



## Piyo1115

Obsessed with purple! Presenting my new shoes from aquazzura and Hermes CDC bracelet &#128522;


----------



## HAVANAHEAVEN

Love this so...


----------



## Barbiegurl1883

HAVANAHEAVEN said:


> My MCM collections :blossom:


Where did you find the backpack?! I can never find that beige one! It's beautiful!


----------



## HAVANAHEAVEN

Barbiegurl1883 said:


> Where did you find the backpack?! I can never find that beige one! It's beautiful!




Hi Barbiegurl, my fren bought this from Korea MCM botique last Nov for me &#128522;
I was in a dilema whether to get this in black or in large back then and now I hv gotten the beige med one I cant get over with the Black lrg one &#128531; haaahaaa


----------



## HAVANAHEAVEN

Piyo1115 said:


> That's a lot of shoes!! Melissa are soo comfy and cute!





Yes And I love the bubblegum smell too...


----------



## that_claudz

I revealed this earlier today! 

Couldn't decide which Chanel wallet to get so I got side tracked and bought a new bag!


----------



## Barbiegurl1883

Too bad I am in the US and I've searched everywhere for that color. Lucky you!  yes I want a black one too. You should get it! Was it cheaper in Korea?





HAVANAHEAVEN said:


> Hi Barbiegurl, my fren bought this from Korea MCM botique last Nov for me &#128522;
> I was in a dilema whether to get this in black or in large back then and now I hv gotten the beige med one I cant get over with the Black lrg one &#128531; haaahaaa


----------



## HAVANAHEAVEN

Barbiegurl1883 said:


> Too bad I am in the US and I've searched everywhere for that color. Lucky you!  yes I want a black one too. You should get it! Was it cheaper in Korea?



It is cheaper in Korea  I bought the Medium backpack at SGD675


----------



## bluekit

I'm totally drooling tutushopper! They are my favorite treats at the moment! 


tutushopper said:


> Just wanted to share one of my yummy indulgences for the evening. The chef even came to greet me, which was so sweet. There were more, but I was too tempted to wait.


----------



## bluekit

nadineluv said:


> Simple pump Loubies & Louis Vuitton French wallet



love the simple loubies!


----------



## bluekit

Congrats on your Miss Dior! I love it!


mf19 said:


> I don't think I shared these - my Mulberry Bayswater Shoulder Bag and Dior Miss Dior


----------



## Pursebop

alycatt09 said:


> wow!!!!!!!!! ur new shoes and bags r killer!!!!!!!



*thanks alycatt09 , wish I could wear them but we are still drowning in snow....uuuugggghhhhh*


----------



## Elizshop

Dh just came home with this baby for me.


----------



## honeyshopper

Balenciaga Giant Town bag in marine AND on sale at NMLC for $624.


----------



## tutushopper

calflu said:


> I do!!! Here is mine!
> 
> Actually I was thinking about getting another Celine instead of Chanel during Xmas when I was in France. But I ended up spending all my budget in Chanel!
> 
> View attachment 2458472


Gorgeous Celine; congrats.


HAVANAHEAVEN said:


> I LOVE Melissa


Stunning collection of Melissa shoes; congrats on all of these beauties.


groovyme said:


> View attachment 2459029
> 
> 
> Scored this Bamboo Hobo Gucci bag on sale!  My first ever Gucci piece


Lovely Gucci bag; congrats.


Piyo1115 said:


> Obsessed with purple! Presenting my new shoes from aquazzura and Hermes CDC bracelet &#128522;
> View attachment 2467986


Beautiful shoes and CDC; congrats.


that_claudz said:


> I revealed this earlier today!
> 
> Couldn't decide which Chanel wallet to get so I got side tracked and bought a new bag!
> 
> View attachment 2468169


Congrats on your lovely new bag.


----------



## tutushopper

Elizshop said:


> Dh just came home with this baby for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2468737


Beautiful slice of the H; congrats.


honeyshopper said:


> Balenciaga Giant Town bag in marine AND on sale at NMLC for $624.
> View attachment 2468955


Congrats on a super find; it's lovely.


----------



## clu13

CL very prive


----------



## tutushopper

clu13 said:


> CL very prive
> 
> View attachment 2470417



Congrats on your lovely CL heels.


----------



## phillj12

honeyshopper said:


> Balenciaga Giant Town bag in marine AND on sale at NMLC for $624.
> View attachment 2468955




Gorgeous color and what a deal!! Love it!


----------



## lovieluvslux

HAVANAHEAVEN said:


> My MCM collections :blossom:


Congrats on your MCM.  So glad they're making a comeback in USA.  I picked up one in 2009 and so glad I did not sell her.


----------



## honeyshopper

phillj12 said:


> Gorgeous color and what a deal!! Love it!



Thanks so much.  This is my first Bal bag.  The price convinced me to bull.  It looks great with jeans.


----------



## impulsive

clu13 said:


> CL very prive
> 
> View attachment 2470417


Love these shoes!!  Is the heel height 100mm or 120mm?  Please let me know where you got these, especially if they are the 100mm(hard to find), because to me this heel is the most comfy!  I have the black and nude color and would love to add this color.  TIA


----------



## HAVANAHEAVEN

lovieluvslux said:


> congrats on your mcm.  So glad they're making a comeback in usa.  I picked up one in 2009 and so glad i did not sell her.


:d


----------



## clu13

impulsive said:


> Love these shoes!!  Is the heel height 100mm or 120mm?  Please let me know where you got these, especially if they are the 100mm(hard to find), because to me this heel is the most comfy!  I have the black and nude color and would love to add this color.  TIA




They are the 100mm. I agree that it is the perfect height! I was lucky enough to get the email from my favorite store that the 50% sale had begun in Friday.


----------



## eikaj

Got a chloe from Saks sale during the holidays and Burberry this month from the outlet &#128540;&#128540;


----------



## tutushopper

honeyshopper said:


> Balenciaga Giant Town bag in marine AND on sale at NMLC for $624.
> View attachment 2468955


Gorgeous rich color on this Bal bag; I just keep coming to look at it.


eikaj said:


> Got a chloe from Saks sale during the holidays and Burberry this month from the outlet &#128540;&#128540;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2471851
> View attachment 2471852



Great deal on sale shopping with the pretty Chloe and Burberry bags; congrats.


----------



## that_claudz

Thank you tutushopper! 

Lovely new shoes clu!


----------



## vinbenphon1

eikaj said:


> Got a chloe from Saks sale during the holidays and Burberry this month from the outlet &#128540;&#128540;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2471851
> View attachment 2471852


We're Burberry twins&#8230; congrats.


----------



## eikaj

vinbenphon1 said:


> We're Burberry twins congrats.




Yay! I really got a good deal on it. Congrats too!!!


----------



## xusagi

eikaj said:


> Got a chloe from Saks sale during the holidays and Burberry this month from the outlet &#128540;&#128540;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2471851
> View attachment 2471852



thats is a BEAUTIFUL paraty bag....  so pretty


----------



## eikaj

xusagi said:


> thats is a BEAUTIFUL paraty bag....  so pretty




Thank you! Makes it more pretty at sale price &#128513;


----------



## poohbag

My first H box! A colorful and cozy GM shawl!


----------



## impulsive

clu13 said:


> They are the 100mm. I agree that it is the perfect height! I was lucky enough to get the email from my favorite store that the 50% sale had begun in Friday.


Which store?  Thanks!!


----------



## stylemechanel

poohbag said:


> My first H box! A colorful and cozy GM shawl!



Poohbag!!!! That shawl is so so pretty. It looks perfect for cool nights out!! Congrats on the shawl and your first H box!!!!!!!


----------



## Nico_79

poohbag said:


> My first H box! A colorful and cozy GM shawl!



Congrats on your first orange box. It's a beautiful shawl!


----------



## cmrDesign

Fell in love with this color....


----------



## LocksAndKeys

honeyshopper said:


> Balenciaga Giant Town bag in marine AND on sale at NMLC for $624.
> View attachment 2468955


Your Town is gorgeous! That is a really great deal! May I ask which NMLC you got it at and if there happened to be any other Balenciaga bags there?


----------



## poohbag

stylemechanel said:


> Poohbag!!!! That shawl is so so pretty. It looks perfect for cool nights out!! Congrats on the shawl and your first H box!!!!!!!



Thank you my dear friend stylemechanel! I'm so happy you like the shawl! I love how colorful and comfy it is!



Nico_79 said:


> Congrats on your first orange box. It's a beautiful shawl!



Thanks Nico! I love it!


----------



## tutushopper

poohbag said:


> My first H box! A colorful and cozy GM shawl!



Beautiful shawl; I love how it's made to look quilt-like with all the glorious colors.  Congrats on your first H box.


----------



## tutushopper

cmrDesign said:


> Fell in love with this color....
> View attachment 2476734



Such a bright happy color; congrats on your new Celine.


----------



## honeyshopper

Louboutin rosella spotlights for $262 on sale!


----------



## stylemechanel

honeyshopper said:


> Louboutin rosella spotlights for $262 on sale!
> View attachment 2480481
> 
> View attachment 2480482



Congratulations honeyshopper! The shoes will be a perfect staple in your wardrobe and they are so pretty! And on sale...a super bonus!


----------



## cmrDesign

tutushopper said:


> Such a bright happy color; congrats on your new Celine.




Thank you Tutushopper! You are always so gracious to everyone posting on Chanel - your thoughtfulness and kind words are always much appreciated!


----------



## tutushopper

honeyshopper said:


> Louboutin rosella spotlights for $262 on sale!
> View attachment 2480481
> 
> View attachment 2480482



These are totally gorgeous; from the first photo they look like pointe shoes with the squared off toe.  That is a really fabulous price for CL's and these just are so, so pretty with the iridescent material.  Spotlights is a great name for this shoe, and it will be like your feet are spotlights when you wear them.  Congrats on a great find.


----------



## tutushopper

cmrDesign said:


> Thank you Tutushopper! You are always so gracious to everyone posting on Chanel - your thoughtfulness and kind words are always much appreciated!



Thank you so much, cmrDesign; so very sweet of you to say; you made my day.


----------



## rowy65

poohbag said:


> My first H box! A colorful and cozy GM shawl!



Gorgeous shawl and what beautiful colors!  Congrats on your first H box


----------



## poohbag

tutushopper said:


> Beautiful shawl; I love how it's made to look quilt-like with all the glorious colors.  Congrats on your first H box.





rowy65 said:


> Gorgeous shawl and what beautiful colors!  Congrats on your first H box



Thank you my friends tutu and rowy! I wore it for the first time yesterday and it was quite warm and cozy! Now I need to add a lighter colored one with a simpler pattern!


----------



## poohbag

honeyshopper said:


> Louboutin rosella spotlights for $262 on sale!
> View attachment 2480481
> 
> View attachment 2480482



These are fabulous honeyshopper! That's an incredible price too! Can I tag along when you go sale shopping the next time?


----------



## honeyshopper

poohbag said:


> These are fabulous honeyshopper! That's an incredible price too! Can I tag along when you go sale shopping the next time?




Thank you. I couldn't beleive that a pair was still left in my size. At second cut too!


----------



## honeyshopper

tutushopper said:


> These are totally gorgeous; from the first photo they look like pointe shoes with the squared off toe.  That is a really fabulous price for CL's and these just are so, so pretty with the iridescent material.  Spotlights is a great name for this shoe, and it will be like your feet are spotlights when you wear them.  Congrats on a great find.




Thank you tutuhopper!  They go sparkle in the light. And I do love a bit of 
bling


----------



## Koga

Piyo1115 said:


> Obsessed with purple! Presenting my new shoes from aquazzura and Hermes CDC bracelet &#128522;
> View attachment 2467986


Stunning CDC !! Is it Anemone Swift?


----------



## Piyo1115

Koga said:


> Stunning CDC !! Is it Anemone Swift?




Thx Koga! &#128522;


----------



## nadineluv

Early Valentines gift from my hubby   
Celine micro fluo pink!


----------



## Piyo1115

nadineluv said:


> Early Valentines gift from my hubby
> 
> Celine micro fluo pink!




Love the color, congrats!


----------



## Weekend shopper

LV purchases for the month


----------



## Greengoddess8

honeyshopper said:


> Louboutin rosella spotlights for $262 on sale!
> View attachment 2480481
> 
> View attachment 2480482



Great shoes, and one sale no less! Enjoy


----------



## Greengoddess8

poohbag said:


> My first H box! A colorful and cozy GM shawl!



Congratulations! What a beautifully colorful shawl!


----------



## Greengoddess8

Elizshop said:


> Dh just came home with this baby for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2468737



Awesome! What a good dh


----------



## Greengoddess8

honeyshopper said:


> Balenciaga Giant Town bag in marine AND on sale at NMLC for $624.
> View attachment 2468955



What a great bag!  I LOVE this color, stunning. Enjoy


----------



## Greengoddess8

Piyo1115 said:


> Obsessed with purple! Presenting my new shoes from aquazzura and Hermes CDC bracelet &#128522;
> View attachment 2467986



Purple is one of my two favorite colors! So, yes I am droolingresents


----------



## Greengoddess8

******** said:


> *
> Part II:
> 
> Mr & Mrs ******** do a little 'bopping' at #TomFord in #Chicago
> 
> @******** Instagram
> 
> #PurseBopChanelCollection*



Gorgeous combo!


----------



## Greengoddess8

vinbenphon1 said:


> First pair of Chritian Louboutin, and first Burberry scarf



Congrats! I love your CL boots


----------



## Greengoddess8

******** said:


> *
> Part II:
> 
> A girl always needs options...
> 
> @******** Instagram
> 
> #Valentino #PurseBopChanelCollection*



Those Valentino shoes are killer! Enjoy


----------



## Greengoddess8

rowy65 said:


> My contribution this month.  Finally got out of my
> Winter bag blahs with this Proenza Shouler Courier
> in Poppy



Enjoy! Great color


----------



## Greengoddess8

3Jems said:


> Got my 1st Balenciaga on New Year's Day.... A great way to start 2014.
> 
> View attachment 2450159
> 
> 
> View attachment 2450160



So lovely, enjoy!


----------



## Greengoddess8

nycmamaofone said:


> I'm all about the heel lately:
> 
> My Miu Miu jeweled black suede heels
> 
> and
> 
> Valentino gold heeled leather rockstuds boots.



Oh what gorgeous heels on them both, enjoy!


----------



## Greengoddess8

brandee1002 said:


> My first croc, and last Dior for awhile.



What a gorgeous croc Dior. Beautiful color, enjoy!


----------



## vinbenphon1

Burberry 34mm Rose Gold watch with diamonds from my Valentine


----------



## vinbenphon1

nadineluv said:


> Early Valentines gift from my hubby
> Celine micro fluo pink!


wowzas, that colour is amazing, congrats.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Weekend shopper said:


> LV purchases for the month


I do like a good shopping spree, lovely purchases, congrats.


----------



## Weekend shopper

vinbenphon1 said:


> I do like a good shopping spree, lovely purchases, congrats.



Thank you


----------



## Charlotta

I just got these beauties from LV today.... Splash rainboots and Epi Electric Alma BB.


----------



## anisetta

nadineluv said:


> early valentines gift from my hubby
> Celine micro fluo pink!



&#128076;&#128076;&#128076;


----------



## anisetta

I actually don't like other bags than chanel but had to get these for everyday use and they are really light -because of canvas- sorry for the horizontal pic &#128522; got these bags today and hope not to have any regrets &#128533;


----------



## anisetta

Ooh the pic is incorrect state


----------



## iceshimmer27

anisetta said:


> I actually don't like other bags than chanel but had to get these for everyday use and they are really light -because of canvas- sorry for the horizontal pic &#128522; got these bags today and hope not to have any regrets &#128533;



Lovely diors!


----------



## anisetta

iceshimmer27 said:


> Lovely diors!



&#128516; thank uuuu


----------



## vinbenphon1

anisetta said:


> I actually don't like other bags than chanel but had to get these for everyday use and they are really light -because of canvas- sorry for the horizontal pic &#128522; got these bags today and hope not to have any regrets &#128533;


So pretty, I love how you said 'had to get these' LOL, congrats.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Charlotta said:


> I just got these beauties from LV today.... Splash rainboots and Epi Electric Alma BB.


Gorgeous, congrats.


----------



## anthrocite_love

Burgundy Celine medium phantom from 2013 and Proenza Schouler black PS1 clutch


----------



## zeeni26

anthrocite_love said:


> Burgundy Celine medium phantom from 2013 and Proenza Schouler black PS1 clutch




I am in love with you're phantom &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525; beautiful bag


----------



## zeeni26

Charlotta said:


> I just got these beauties from LV today.... Splash rainboots and Epi Electric Alma BB.




LVoe LVoe LVoe you're rain boots may I know the price and if they came in other colors I've been looking for a nice pair of rainboots


----------



## zeeni26

nadineluv said:


> Early Valentines gift from my hubby
> 
> Celine micro fluo pink!




I love this it might be my next purchase


----------



## Pursebop

*Its happening over in the Hermes Forum: SUPER BAG for THE #SUPERBOWL..*


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

Charlotta said:


> I just got these beauties from LV today.... Splash rainboots and Epi Electric Alma BB.


 LOVE them together Congrats


----------



## tutushopper

nadineluv said:


> Early Valentines gift from my hubby
> Celine micro fluo pink!


Wow, gorgeous pink; congrats on such a sweet Celine gift from your DH.


Weekend shopper said:


> LV purchases for the month



Congrats on your LV haul; looks like you had fun.


----------



## tutushopper

vinbenphon1 said:


> Burberry 34mm Rose Gold watch with diamonds from my Valentine


Beautiful watch; congrats on your lovely gift from your Valentine.


Charlotta said:


> I just got these beauties from LV today.... Splash rainboots and Epi Electric Alma BB.


Pretty patent boots and Alma; congrats.


----------



## tutushopper

anisetta said:


> I actually don't like other bags than chanel but had to get these for everyday use and they are really light -because of canvas- sorry for the horizontal pic &#128522; got these bags today and hope not to have any regrets &#128533;



Such lovely Panarea totes; you will get a ton of use from them.


----------



## tutushopper

anthrocite_love said:


> Burgundy Celine medium phantom from 2013 and Proenza Schouler black PS1 clutch



Lovely Celine and PS; congrats.


----------



## Weekend shopper

tutushopper said:


> Wow, gorgeous pink; congrats on such a sweet Celine gift from your DH.
> 
> 
> Congrats on your LV haul; looks like you had fun.



Thank you


----------



## anisetta

vinbenphon1 said:


> So pretty, I love how you said 'had to get these' LOL, congrats.



&#128513;&#128513; thank you


----------



## anisetta

tutushopper said:


> Such lovely Panarea totes; you will get a ton of use from them.



I think so.. i love their colors hope comes in other bright colors too (such as torquise, lime, grass green &#128525


----------



## MaryJoe84

My first Louis Vuitton bag: Alma BB Vernis in Noir Magnetique


----------



## eikaj

honeyshopper said:


> Louboutin rosella spotlights for $262 on sale!
> View attachment 2480481
> 
> View attachment 2480482



Lovely shoes at a lovely price. Enjoy!


----------



## anisetta

Piyo1115 said:


> Obsessed with purple! Presenting my new shoes from aquazzura and Hermes CDC bracelet &#128522;
> View attachment 2467986



Both r gorg !! &#128525; congrats


----------



## tutushopper

MaryJoe84 said:


> My first Louis Vuitton bag: Alma BB Vernis in Noir Magnetique



Congrats on your lovely new LV.


----------



## MaryJoe84

tutushopper said:


> Congrats on your lovely new LV.



Thank you very much, tutushopper !! I love it


----------



## impulsive

MaryJoe84 said:


> My first Louis Vuitton bag: Alma BB Vernis in Noir Magnetique


Pretty LV!  Congrats!


----------



## Greengoddess8

MaryJoe84 said:


> My first Louis Vuitton bag: Alma BB Vernis in Noir Magnetique



Congrats on your lovely LV, enjoy


----------



## Greengoddess8

Charlotta said:


> I just got these beauties from LV today.... Splash rainboots and Epi Electric Alma BB.



Wonderful LV purchases, enjoy!


----------



## Greengoddess8

anisetta said:


> I actually don't like other bags than chanel but had to get these for everyday use and they are really light -because of canvas- sorry for the horizontal pic &#128522; got these bags today and hope not to have any regrets &#128533;



Enjoy the Diors!


----------



## Greengoddess8

anthrocite_love said:


> Burgundy Celine medium phantom from 2013 and Proenza Schouler black PS1 clutch



Great phantom and PS1, enjoy!


----------



## anisetta

Greengoddess8 said:


> Enjoy the Diors!



Thanks a lot &#128516;


----------



## myfirstchanel

Burgundy Celine phantom in natural calf


----------



## anisetta

myfirstchanel said:


> Burgundy Celine phantom in natural calf
> View attachment 2497430
> 
> View attachment 2497431



Congrats &#128079; burgundy is a very popular and fav color lately


----------



## anthrocite_love

myfirstchanel said:


> Burgundy Celine phantom in natural calf
> View attachment 2497430
> 
> View attachment 2497431


We are Celine bag twins! This is a gorgeous bag in an incredible color! It will only look better in time- I've had mine for almost a year and it has begun to develop a really pretty patina and shine to the leather with a  really nice slouch to the point that it flops shut on it's own while still maintaining it's structure 


Congrats!


----------



## tutushopper

myfirstchanel said:


> Burgundy Celine phantom in natural calf
> View attachment 2497430
> 
> View attachment 2497431



This color is drop out stunning; congrats.


----------



## fishabella

this lovely treature is on top of my favor list
i got it last year in melbourne versace bontique


isn't she pretty&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## tutushopper

fishabella said:


> View attachment 2497527
> 
> this lovely treature is on top of my favor list
> i got it last year in melbourne versace bontique
> View attachment 2497531
> 
> isn't she pretty&#128525;&#128525;
> View attachment 2497533


Stunning white with gold studded Versace; so wow. Congrats.


----------



## fishabella

tutushopper said:


> Stunning white with gold studded Versace; so wow. Congrats.



he he~glad u like it too&#128536;


----------



## myfirstchanel

anthrocite_love said:


> We are Celine bag twins! This is a gorgeous bag in an incredible color! It will only look better in time- I've had mine for almost a year and it has begun to develop a really pretty patina and shine to the leather with a  really nice slouch to the point that it flops shut on it's own while still maintaining it's structure
> 
> 
> Congrats!



Thank you  I can't wait to see it in time, I've only had it for 3 weeks


----------



## myfirstchanel

anisetta said:


> Congrats &#128079; burgundy is a very popular and fav color lately


Hopefully burgundy won't go out of style


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

^^ Stunning bags!!!


----------



## aurora29

A little something from the world of orange boxes...


----------



## Piyo1115

aurora29 said:


> A little something from the world of orange boxes...
> 
> View attachment 2499254




Congrats, what color is that?


----------



## Piyo1115

This is not a designer piece but I love it so much! &#128522;


----------



## Nico_79

Piyo1115 said:


> This is not a designer piece but I love it so much! &#128522;
> View attachment 2499652



Very pretty Piyo!


----------



## _Siobhan

&#128156;&#128156;&#128156;&#128156;&#128156;


----------



## _Siobhan

My new baby &#128142;


----------



## iceshimmer27

_Siobhan said:


> &#128156;&#128156;&#128156;&#128156;&#128156;



Omg. ... Beautiful dior!


----------



## Nico_79

_Siobhan said:


> &#128156;&#128156;&#128156;&#128156;&#128156;


Such a pretty LD! Congrats!


----------



## rk4265

Wow


----------



## South Beach

Piyo1115 said:


> This is not a designer piece but I love it so much! &#128522;
> View attachment 2499652




No designer name needed - your ring is STUNNING!

Congrats -SB


----------



## South Beach

_Siobhan said:


> My new baby &#128142;




Really gorgeous ! Do you carry it with the scarf wrapped? How does it stay on?

SB


----------



## aurora29

Piyo1115 said:


> Congrats, what color is that?




It's bleu jean... hehe! &#128522;


----------



## tutushopper

aurora29 said:


> A little something from the world of orange boxes...
> 
> View attachment 2499254



Gorgeous bit of blue H; congrats.


----------



## tutushopper

Piyo1115 said:


> This is not a designer piece but I love it so much! &#128522;
> View attachment 2499652



Stunning ring (who needs a designer name when you have gorgeous bling); congrats.


----------



## tutushopper

_Siobhan said:


> &#128156;&#128156;&#128156;&#128156;&#128156;



Beautiful Lady Dior, scarf, and CL shoes; congrats.


----------



## stylemechanel

_Siobhan said:


> &#128156;&#128156;&#128156;&#128156;&#128156;



Really so beautiful! Your photograph makes me want to go out and buy a Lady Dior and scarf. Congratulation on all your purchases - shoes included which look perfect for the summer.


----------



## stylemechanel

myfirstchanel said:


> Burgundy Celine phantom in natural calf
> View attachment 2497430
> 
> View attachment 2497431



Congratulations myfirstchanel!! Your burgundy Celine is so pretty and gives all of us who do not own Celine something to think about!  I love the details you show in your photos and the stitching is amazing.


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

aurora29 said:


> A little something from the world of orange boxes...
> 
> View attachment 2499254


 LOVE that color!!!


----------



## Piyo1115

Nico_79 said:


> Very pretty Piyo!




Thx nico! &#128513;


----------



## Piyo1115

South Beach said:


> No designer name needed - your ring is STUNNING!
> 
> Congrats -SB




Thx for the kind words SB!!


----------



## Piyo1115

tutushopper said:


> Stunning ring (who needs a designer name when you have gorgeous bling); congrats.




Aw thx kind tutu &#128522;


----------



## peachcordial

aurora29 said:


> A little something from the world of orange boxes...
> 
> View attachment 2499254



What a stunning blue!


----------



## Cuteandcouture

Piyo1115 said:


> This is not a designer piece but I love it so much! &#128522;
> View attachment 2499652



That's gorgeous!!!


----------



## aurora29

tutushopper said:


> Gorgeous bit of blue H; congrats.











MyLuxuryDiary said:


> LOVE that color!!!











peachcordial said:


> What a stunning blue!



Thank you lovely ladies! I love the colour too! &#128525;


----------



## myfirstchanel

stylemechanel said:


> Congratulations myfirstchanel!! Your burgundy Celine is so pretty and gives all of us who do not own Celine something to think about!  I love the details you show in your photos and the stitching is amazing.



Thank you so much! &#128522;


----------



## calflu

Love the ring! 


Piyo1115 said:


> This is not a designer piece but I love it so much! &#128522;
> View attachment 2499652


----------



## Cuteandcouture

Breaking in my new pair of Sam Edelman pumps with studded detailing. Got them half off at nords!! Happy valentines days!!


----------



## Winterfell

Cuteandcouture said:


> View attachment 2504457
> 
> 
> Breaking in my new pair of Sam Edelman pumps with studded detailing. Got them half off at nords!! Happy valentines days!!



I love your shoes. They look great on you and are a very flattering cut at the front.


----------



## tutushopper

Cuteandcouture said:


> View attachment 2504457
> 
> 
> Breaking in my new pair of Sam Edelman pumps with studded detailing. Got them half off at nords!! Happy valentines days!!



Beautiful shoes and great deal on the sale.


----------



## Cuteandcouture

Winterfell said:


> I love your shoes. They look great on you and are a very flattering cut at the front.



Thanks!! They are quite comfortable, and the suede is so soft and amazing....


----------



## Cuteandcouture

tutushopper said:


> Beautiful shoes and great deal on the sale.



Thanks!!! I love them!!!


----------



## LVbemerry

Cuteandcouture said:


> View attachment 2504457
> 
> 
> Breaking in my new pair of Sam Edelman pumps with studded detailing. Got them half off at nords!! Happy valentines days!!



You have great taste!! Yr pumps look Fantabulous!


----------



## LVbemerry

_Siobhan said:


> &#128156;&#128156;&#128156;&#128156;&#128156;




WOW WOW WOW, Gorgeous Lady there you have!


----------



## LVbemerry

:My CJ earrings addiction/lemmings had slowed down lately..... because.....

I was distracted by..... Dior's Mise En Dior:giggles::giggles


Just added the gold/silver pair on Friday


----------



## anisetta

LVbemerry said:


> :My CJ earrings addiction/lemmings had slowed down lately..... because.....
> 
> I was distracted by..... Dior's Mise En Dior:giggles::giggles
> 
> 
> Just added the gold/silver pair on Friday



Too cute &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Piyo1115

LVbemerry said:


> :My CJ earrings addiction/lemmings had slowed down lately..... because.....
> 
> 
> 
> I was distracted by..... Dior's Mise En Dior:giggles::giggles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just added the gold/silver pair on Friday




LVbemerry very cute! Could you post some mod shots?


----------



## tutushopper

LVbemerry said:


> :My CJ earrings addiction/lemmings had slowed down lately..... because.....
> 
> I was distracted by..... Dior's Mise En Dior:giggles::giggles
> 
> 
> Just added the gold/silver pair on Friday



Wow. Fabulous collection of tribal Mise en Dior earrings. Congrats on finding all these beauties.


----------



## MNinVA

LVbemerry said:


> :My CJ earrings addiction/lemmings had slowed down lately..... because.....
> 
> 
> 
> I was distracted by..... Dior's Mise En Dior:giggles::giggles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just added the gold/silver pair on Friday




I love them. So unique.


----------



## Greengoddess8

LVbemerry said:


> :My CJ earrings addiction/lemmings had slowed down lately..... because.....
> 
> I was distracted by..... Dior's Mise En Dior:giggles::giggles
> 
> 
> Just added the gold/silver pair on Friday



Congrats on the new pair for your collection!


----------



## iceshimmer27

My new miss dior pouchettes in light pink with ghw and fuchsia (more raspberry) with shw.


----------



## Zasha

iceshimmer27 said:


> My new miss dior pouchettes in light pink with ghw and fuchsia (more raspberry) with shw.




Congrats! I &#10084;&#65039; them both!


----------



## iceshimmer27

Zasha said:


> Congrats! I &#10084;&#65039; them both!



Thank you J!


----------



## stylemechanel

iceshimmer27 said:


> My new miss dior pouchettes in light pink with ghw and fuchsia (more raspberry) with shw.



Congratulations iceshimmer! I love the fushia pop of color.


----------



## iceshimmer27

stylemechanel said:


> Congratulations iceshimmer! I love the fushia pop of color.



Thank you! I kinda merged off the road a little while waiting for the Chanel fuchsia lamb.... lol


----------



## PrincessCypress

My cute little Hermès Picotin Lock 18 PM in Rouge Garance!


----------



## tutushopper

iceshimmer27 said:


> My new miss dior pouchettes in light pink with ghw and fuchsia (more raspberry) with shw.



Gorgeous Miss Dior pouchettes; I really like the contrast of the light pink and fuchsia.  Nice that you have two different hardware colors for versatility.  Dior makes fabulous colors; congrats on these beauties.


----------



## tutushopper

PrincessCypress said:


> My cute little Hermès Picotin Lock 18 PM in Rouge Garance!



Congrats on your lovely *rouge garance* Picotin; what a great color in this bag!


----------



## iceshimmer27

tutushopper said:


> Gorgeous Miss Dior pouchettes; I really like the contrast of the light pink and fuchsia.  Nice that you have two different hardware colors for versatility.  Dior makes fabulous colors; congrats on these beauties.



Thanks Tutu!  Like you said before, dior can be addicting! Lol. They have wonderful colors like Chanel - this is dangerous for my wallet!


----------



## PrincessCypress

tutushopper said:


> Congrats on your lovely *rouge garance* Picotin; what a great color in this bag!


Thank you, tutushopper! I'm happy to hear that since I know you are a red lover like me!


----------



## Greengoddess8

iceshimmer27 said:


> My new miss dior pouchettes in light pink with ghw and fuchsia (more raspberry) with shw.



The are both adorable, enjoy!


----------



## Greengoddess8

PrincessCypress said:


> My cute little Hermès Picotin Lock 18 PM in Rouge Garance!



Love your Hermes, great choice!


----------



## stylemechanel

PrincessCypress said:


> My cute little Hermès Picotin Lock 18 PM in Rouge Garance!



Ooohhhhhhh...... I really really like that purchase PrincessCypress. She is beautiful! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## PrincessCypress

Greengoddess8 said:


> Love your Hermes, great choice!


Thank you, Greengoddess8! 


stylemechanel said:


> Ooohhhhhhh...... I really really like that purchase PrincessCypress. She is beautiful! Congratulations!!!!


Thanks, stylemechanel! I really love her, but honestly I am already super excited about getting a fuchsia lamb mini!


----------



## ashin121

David Yurman pearl 7mm cable bracelet!! After I got my first one stolen, my husband surprised me with another one!!! &#128149; pearl is both our birthstone &#128525; the plan is to get one for each future baby with their birthstone!


----------



## niknaks73

Hermes Scarf 2014 purchases.


----------



## Designerhbgirl

My new Celine Edge! I can't find much chatter about this bag, not even in the Celine forum. Would really appreciate any thoughts on this bag. Thanks so much


----------



## Designerhbgirl

Designerhbgirl said:


> My new Celine Edge! I can't find much chatter about this bag, not even in the Celine forum. Would really appreciate any thoughts on this bag. Thanks so much


Have no idea why photo is upside down, so sorry!


----------



## Weekend shopper

LV Noir Lumi PM


----------



## tutushopper

ashin121 said:


> David Yurman pearl 7mm cable bracelet!! After I got my first one stolen, my husband surprised me with another one!!! &#128149; pearl is both our birthstone &#128525; the plan is to get one for each future baby with their birthstone!
> 
> View attachment 2524471
> View attachment 2524472



Lovely DY bracelet.  How sweet of your DH; your plan to get one for each future baby is so sweet!  Congrats.


----------



## tutushopper

niknaks73 said:


> View attachment 2524481
> View attachment 2524482
> View attachment 2524483
> View attachment 2524484
> 
> 
> Hermes Scarf 2014 purchases.



Stunning bright H colors; congrats!


----------



## tutushopper

Designerhbgirl said:


> My new Celine Edge! I can't find much chatter about this bag, not even in the Celine forum. Would really appreciate any thoughts on this bag. Thanks so much



Congrats on your new Celine Edge; what a fabulous bag!


----------



## tutushopper

Weekend shopper said:


> LV Noir Lumi PM



Congrats on your dark handsome LV!


----------



## Weekend shopper

tutushopper said:


> Congrats on your dark handsome LV!



Thank you


----------



## AmorNChanel

Been on a bag ban for a little while, but wanted to share my first VCA piece.  Vintage Alhambra 10 motif gold and black onyx necklace. Gifted from my sweet DH.  Just love how feminine and versatile this piece looks. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## PrincessCypress

AmorNChanel said:


> Been on a bag ban for a little while, but wanted to share my first VCA piece.  Vintage Alhambra 10 motif gold and black onyx necklace. Gifted from my sweet DH.  Just love how feminine and versatile this piece looks. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 2529430


Ooooooohhh, so pretty, AmorNChanel!!! You're lucky to have such a wonderful DH who has excellent taste. Enjoy this versatile treasure!


----------



## tutushopper

AmorNChanel said:


> Been on a bag ban for a little while, but wanted to share my first VCA piece.  Vintage Alhambra 10 motif gold and black onyx necklace. Gifted from my sweet DH.  Just love how feminine and versatile this piece looks. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 2529430



Sooooo gorgeous; congrats!  Love onyx and your DH was so sweet to get you this stunning gift!


----------



## AmorNChanel

PrincessCypress said:


> Ooooooohhh, so pretty, AmorNChanel!!! You're lucky to have such a wonderful DH who has excellent taste. Enjoy this versatile treasure!



Thanks PrincessCypress!  I expect to wear this piece regularly. My DH is the best. And he has good taste with me guiding him along. Lol...


----------



## AmorNChanel

tutushopper said:


> Sooooo gorgeous; congrats!  Love onyx and your DH was so sweet to get you this stunning gift!



Thank you for your sweet compliments. DH is very supportive in my indulgences and crazy obsessions.


----------



## Charlotta

This came today, LV Lumineuse PM ... (also a collection photo with my other LV and Chanel black beauties)


----------



## hsiaomee

Charlotta said:


> This came today, LV Lumineuse PM ... (also a collection photo with my other LV and Chanel black beauties)




You have a lovely collection. All classic and beautiful!


----------



## tutushopper

Charlotta said:


> This came today, LV Lumineuse PM ... (also a collection photo with my other LV and Chanel black beauties)



Congrats on your new LV; it fits in well with your classic beauties!


----------



## Designerhbgirl

tutushopper said:


> Congrats on your new Celine Edge; what a fabulous bag!


Thank you so much!


----------



## stylemechanel

AmorNChanel said:


> Been on a bag ban for a little while, but wanted to share my first VCA piece.  Vintage Alhambra 10 motif gold and black onyx necklace. Gifted from my sweet DH.  Just love how feminine and versatile this piece looks. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 2529430



AmorNChanel what a beautiful piece.  Ten points for the ten Alhambra motifs! So pretty!


----------



## stylemechanel

Charlotta said:


> This came today, LV Lumineuse PM ... (also a collection photo with my other LV and Chanel black beauties)



Congrats Charlotta!!!


----------



## sdye

AmorNChanel said:


> Been on a bag ban for a little while, but wanted to share my first VCA piece.  Vintage Alhambra 10 motif gold and black onyx necklace. Gifted from my sweet DH.  Just love how feminine and versatile this piece looks. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 2529430


So beautiful! I am in love


----------



## sdye

This has been an eventful weekend! First, a beautiful orange box. My first foray into the world of Hermes scarves: an orange "Au Cur de la Vie".
It's love! 
This will not be my last H scarf. The colors are so vibrant. 
Service with Jonathan in the Amsterdam Bijenkorf boutique was wonderful. 
The scarf is pictured here with my caviar beige clair medium flap.


----------



## sdye

Second, a little blue box. This was a belated Valentine's Day gift. After doing a ton of shopping and travelling in December, we agreed that it would be great for V-day to occur in March. So it came to be that V-day was rescheduled to Women's Day. 

Fitting since V-day is a US-based holiday, and we now live in the EU where W-day (is the norm. You have to adapt, right?

Not the best picture in the world, but you can see the sparkle! I already had the circlet earrings pictured here, and added the solitaires to wear in my second piercing. Since I'm sure someone will as, the tcw is 0.42.

Is it classy? Professional? No idea but I'm going to do it anyway!


----------



## tutushopper

sdye said:


> This has been an eventful weekend! First, a beautiful orange box. My first foray into the world of Hermes scarves: an orange "Au Cur de la Vie".
> It's love!
> This will not be my last H scarf. The colors are so vibrant.
> Service with Jonathan in the Amsterdam Bijenkorf boutique was wonderful.
> The scarf is pictured here with my caviar beige clair medium flap.


Gorgeous H scarf!  First scarves, then bracelets, then...soon a B!  


sdye said:


> Second, a little blue box. This was a belated Valentine's Day gift. After doing a ton of shopping and travelling in December, we agreed that it would be great for V-day to occur in March. So it came to be that V-day was rescheduled to Women's Day.
> 
> Fitting since V-day is a US-based holiday, and we now live in the EU where W-day (is the norm. You have to adapt, right?
> 
> Not the best picture in the world, but you can see the sparkle! I already had the circlet earrings pictured here, and added the solitaires to wear in my second piercing. Since I'm sure someone will as, the tcw is 0.42.
> 
> Is it classy? Professional? No idea but I'm going to do it anyway!


I love that you adjusted V-day to be on W-day!  Your earrings are stunning; congrats on these beautiful diamonds for beautiful you!


----------



## sdye

tutushopper said:


> Gorgeous H scarf!  First scarves, then bracelets, then...soon a B!
> 
> I love that you adjusted V-day to be on W-day!  Your earrings are stunning; congrats on these beautiful diamonds for beautiful you!



Thanks so much Tutu! You are always so sweet with your compliments. 

These finds mean that I won't be getting a backpack for S/S. There are so many beautiful things and I just have to choose those that are the most timeless (for me) and most fit my sense of style. That's definitely true of the diamonds, and the H will be a new branch of my personal look . I really hope you find the tote though and do a fabulous reveal!


----------



## Greengoddess8

Charlotta said:


> This came today, LV Lumineuse PM ... (also a collection photo with my other LV and Chanel black beauties)



Gorgeous! Congratulations on all your beauties


----------



## Greengoddess8

sdye said:


> Second, a little blue box. This was a belated Valentine's Day gift. After doing a ton of shopping and travelling in December, we agreed that it would be great for V-day to occur in March. So it came to be that V-day was rescheduled to Women's Day.
> 
> Fitting since V-day is a US-based holiday, and we now live in the EU where W-day (is the norm. You have to adapt, right?
> 
> Not the best picture in the world, but you can see the sparkle! I already had the circlet earrings pictured here, and added the solitaires to wear in my second piercing. Since I'm sure someone will as, the tcw is 0.42.
> 
> Is it classy? Professional? No idea but I'm going to do it anyway!



Love your Hermes scarf and Tiffany earrings! Love that you are going to rock the double piercing)


----------



## Greengoddess8

AmorNChanel said:


> Been on a bag ban for a little while, but wanted to share my first VCA piece.  Vintage Alhambra 10 motif gold and black onyx necklace. Gifted from my sweet DH.  Just love how feminine and versatile this piece looks. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 2529430



Love your vca! My favorite jeweler what a sweet DH. Enjoy


----------



## Serenabeanie85

ashin121 said:


> David Yurman pearl 7mm cable bracelet!! After I got my first one stolen, my husband surprised me with another one!!! &#128149; pearl is both our birthstone &#128525; the plan is to get one for each future baby with their birthstone!
> 
> View attachment 2524471
> View attachment 2524472


Aww how sweet and thoughtful of ur dh..wish my husband was like that..lol.


----------



## nashpoo

My new LV Zippy Coin purse! Needed a small wallet for my Chanel mini (which I'm sell waiting for) Haha


----------



## tutushopper

nashpoo said:


> My new LV Zippy Coin purse! Needed a small wallet for my Chanel mini (which I'm sell waiting for) Haha



Pretty!  That's a lovely off-white/ivory color; congrats!  

~~~~~~~~~~~~~
chasing my *R*a*i**n**b**o**w*


----------



## nashpoo

tutushopper said:


> Pretty!  That's a lovely off-white/ivory color; congrats!
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> chasing my *R*a*i**n**b**o**w*


Aw, thank you! The lighting is pretty terrible so it doesn't show the true color  In real life it's like a pale yellow haha


----------



## tutushopper

nashpoo said:


> Aw, thank you! The lighting is pretty terrible so it doesn't show the true color  In real life it's like a pale yellow haha



Ooooh that sounds even prettier!  Lovely soft yellow!  

~~~~~~~~~~~~~
chasing my *R*a*i**n**b**o**w*


----------



## sdye

Greengoddess8 said:


> Love your Hermes scarf and Tiffany earrings! Love that you are going to rock the double piercing)




Thank you!


----------



## Weekend shopper

LV Alma in Menthe and Figue


LV MC Black Cles


----------



## tutushopper

Weekend shopper said:


> LV Alma in Menthe and Figue
> 
> LV MC Black Cles



Wow.  Beautiful blue and green LV!  Cute Cles, too.  Congrats on your fabulous buys!


~~~~~~~~~~~~~
chasing my *R*a*i**n**b**o**w*


----------



## stylemechanel

sdye said:


> This has been an eventful weekend! First, a beautiful orange box. My first foray into the world of Hermes scarves: an orange "Au C&#339;ur de la Vie".
> It's love!
> This will not be my last H scarf. The colors are so vibrant.
> Service with Jonathan in the Amsterdam Bijenkorf boutique was wonderful.
> The scarf is pictured here with my caviar beige clair medium flap.



Hello sdye, my heart skipped a beat when I saw your beautiful scarf. The colors are amazing and I am so glad that you shared it here. I am also just tip-toeing into the world of Hermes after having a truly horrible experience last May. I hope you continue to share all your beautiful scarves and perhaps a modeling picture.

PS Congrats on your earrings too!


----------



## stylemechanel

nashpoo said:


> My new LV Zippy Coin purse! Needed a small wallet for my Chanel mini (which I'm sell waiting for) Haha



That is such a pretty color nashpoo! Congratulations!


----------



## stylemechanel

Weekend shopper said:


> LV Alma in Menthe and Figue
> 
> 
> LV MC Black Cles



Wow - what great colors!! Congratulations and enjoy them!!!


----------



## nashpoo

stylemechanel said:


> That is such a pretty color nashpoo! Congratulations!



Thank you!! :]


----------



## Weekend shopper

tutushopper said:


> Wow.  Beautiful blue and green LV!  Cute Cles, too.  Congrats on your fabulous buys!
> 
> Thank you
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> chasing my *R*a*i**n**b**o**w*











stylemechanel said:


> Wow - what great colors!! Congratulations and enjoy them!!!



Thank you


----------



## Designerhbgirl

Weekend shopper said:


> LV Alma in Menthe and Figue
> 
> 
> LV MC Black Cles


So pretty!


----------



## Weekend shopper

Designerhbgirl said:


> So pretty!



Thank you


----------



## ashin121

Serenabeanie85 said:


> Aww how sweet and thoughtful of ur dh..wish my husband was like that..lol.




Thank you!!! I do love my DH! This is this second time he had to buy it for me.


----------



## Greengoddess8

nashpoo said:


> My new LV Zippy Coin purse! Needed a small wallet for my Chanel mini (which I'm sell waiting for) Haha



Lovely LV Zippy! It will be perfect in your mini


----------



## Greengoddess8

Weekend shopper said:


> LV Alma in Menthe and Figue
> 
> 
> LV MC Black Cles



Wonderful LV's! Congrats


----------



## Weekend shopper

Greengoddess8 said:


> Wonderful LV's! Congrats



Thank you


----------



## sdye

stylemechanel said:


> Hello sdye, my heart skipped a beat when I saw your beautiful scarf. The colors are amazing and I am so glad that you shared it here. I am also just tip-toeing into the world of Hermes after having a truly horrible experience last May. I hope you continue to share all your beautiful scarves and perhaps a modeling picture.
> 
> PS Congrats on your earrings too!



Thank you *stylemechanel*, it is so nice of you to share my enthusiasm. The scarves are works of art which will do wonders for my relatively neutral/grey wardrobe. Clothes in Amsterdam tend to be muted colors, so I can't wait to spice things up. Action pics to come, eventually. 

Sorry to hear about your bad experience at Hermes. I hope that you can find a SA who will truly welcome you and make it an enjoyable. They are out there!


----------



## vivelebag

sdye said:


> This has been an eventful weekend! First, a beautiful orange box. My first foray into the world of Hermes scarves: an orange "Au Cur de la Vie".
> 
> It's love!
> 
> This will not be my last H scarf. The colors are so vibrant.
> 
> Service with Jonathan in the Amsterdam Bijenkorf boutique was wonderful.
> 
> The scarf is pictured here with my caviar beige clair medium flap.




That's the exact scarf and cw I'm lusting after!!! Well, that and the one with the red border. Love!


----------



## honeyshopper

Congrats on your first hermes scarf.  The colors are perfect for spring. Don't forget to post it on the Hermes 2014 Scarf forum.  The ladies will swoon over it.  



sdye said:


> This has been an eventful weekend! First, a beautiful orange box. My first foray into the world of Hermes scarves: an orange "Au Cur de la Vie".
> It's love!
> This will not be my last H scarf. The colors are so vibrant.
> Service with Jonathan in the Amsterdam Bijenkorf boutique was wonderful.
> The scarf is pictured here with my caviar beige clair medium flap.


----------



## Pursebop

*GOOD MORNING on this ST. PATRICKS DAY

 ******** *


----------



## Weekend shopper

niknaks73 said:


> View attachment 2524481
> View attachment 2524482
> View attachment 2524483
> View attachment 2524484
> 
> 
> Hermes Scarf 2014 purchases.



Gorgeous


----------



## sdye

vivelebag said:


> That's the exact scarf and cw I'm lusting after!!! Well, that and the one with the red border. Love!



Nice to hear that it is a loved selection  Hope you can snap up yours soon!



honeyshopper said:


> Congrats on your first hermes scarf.  The colors are perfect for spring. Don't forget to post it on the Hermes 2014 Scarf forum.  The ladies will swoon over it.



I am afraid to set foot there. The H addiction is terribly contagious, so I have heard. Don't want to catch Hermes fever!
But maybe against my better judgement I will take a peak...


----------



## maxy

Just bought 3 pair of ferragamo shoes and red belt last Friday


----------



## ibeblessed

iceshimmer27 said:


> My new miss dior pouchettes in light pink with ghw and fuchsia (more raspberry) with shw.



So pretty!!!


----------



## tutushopper

maxy said:


> Just bought 3 pair of ferragamo shoes and red belt last Friday



Beautiful Ferragamo classic shoes and belt; congrats.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~
chasing my *rainbow!*


----------



## CoachCruiser

Some of you have already seen this on other threads, but I love this bag so much, I had to share here, so forgive me if this is a repeat for some of you!

My Saint Laurent Cassandre clutch from Spring 2014 (with pics of snow in the background - lol). I bought a lovely silver necklace at my SA's suggestion to use a strap for the bag, and I've been wearing it ever since. I LOVE THIS COLOR BLUE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AmorNChanel

stylemechanel said:


> AmorNChanel what a beautiful piece.  Ten points for the ten Alhambra motifs! So pretty!



Thank you, stylemechanel. I just saw your beautiful perfume purse and it's companions.  They are truly special treasures!


----------



## AmorNChanel

sdye said:


> So beautiful! I am in love



You are so sweet, sdye. Thank you!


----------



## Vonnie1

Went to my local Saks on Sat to look at Chanel (they had nothing!) so I went across the way to their LV and purchased a Milla clutch in azur.  I was the only one in there and the funny thing was the two sales girls couldn't stop raving about my Chanel classic black flap in caviar.  In fact the one sales girl said I'll be back I'm going over to Chanel to look.  I had a lovely chat with both of them and it was nice to have them not knocking down a competitor.


----------



## tutushopper

CoachCruiser said:


> Some of you have already seen this on other threads, but I love this bag so much, I had to share here, so forgive me if this is a repeat for some of you!
> 
> My Saint Laurent Cassandre clutch from Spring 2014 (with pics of snow in the background - lol). I bought a lovely silver necklace at my SA's suggestion to use a strap for the bag, and I've been wearing it ever since. I LOVE THIS COLOR BLUE!!!!!!!!!!!!!



*This YSL clutch is stunning, and what a great idea for the strap; it looks like they were made to be together!  Congrats on this gorgeous combo!*


----------



## tutushopper

Vonnie1 said:


> Went to my local Saks on Sat to look at Chanel (they had nothing!) so I went across the way to their LV and purchased a Milla clutch in azur.  I was the only one in there and the funny thing was the two sales girls couldn't stop raving about my Chanel classic black flap in caviar.  In fact the one sales girl said I'll be back I'm going over to Chanel to look.  I had a lovely chat with both of them and it was nice to have them not knocking down a competitor.



Congrats on your new clutch.  I've not ever heard say, Dior knock Chanel, but usually Chanel associates are pretty darned protective to only say good things about their own brand in my experience.  So glad your bag was much admired!  Azur sounds like a lovely color for your Milla clutch!


----------



## sdye

CoachCruiser said:


> Some of you have already seen this on other threads, but I love this bag so much, I had to share here, so forgive me if this is a repeat for some of you!
> 
> My Saint Laurent Cassandre clutch from Spring 2014 (with pics of snow in the background - lol). I bought a lovely silver necklace at my SA's suggestion to use a strap for the bag, and I've been wearing it ever since. I LOVE THIS COLOR BLUE!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Gorgeous blue clutch! The shape and its lines are just perfect. Enjoy it!


----------



## MapleLuxe

maxy said:


> Just bought 3 pair of ferragamo shoes and red belt last Friday



So classic!! Great picks out of the collection. Love love!!


----------



## Greengoddess8

CoachCruiser said:


> Some of you have already seen this on other threads, but I love this bag so much, I had to share here, so forgive me if this is a repeat for some of you!
> 
> My Saint Laurent Cassandre clutch from Spring 2014 (with pics of snow in the background - lol). I bought a lovely silver necklace at my SA's suggestion to use a strap for the bag, and I've been wearing it ever since. I LOVE THIS COLOR BLUE!!!!!!!!!!!!!



What a great combo, congrats!


----------



## Greengoddess8

******** said:


> *GOOD MORNING on this ST. PATRICKS DAY
> 
> ******** *



Love your St Patty's day post. Are your rock studs a recent purchase? I love the green


----------



## Scarlett1013

My first Lady Dior and Wallet on a chain! Love love love both pieces w the exception of how hard it is to get in and out of the bag.


----------



## tutushopper

Scarlett1013 said:


> My first Lady Dior and Wallet on a chain! Love love love both pieces w the exception of how hard it is to get in and out of the bag.


*
LOVE your classic black patent Lady Dior bag and Lady Dior Rendezvous clutch/wallet with the chain!  The opening will loosen up with time on the bag, especially in this size.  Congrats!!!  Dior is so lovely!  So so lovely and shiny!!! *


----------



## Scarlett1013

THANK YOU TUTU!!  I'm so in love with it! Thank you for letting me know about the opening softening up.


----------



## panthere55

CoachCruiser said:


> Some of you have already seen this on other threads, but I love this bag so much, I had to share here, so forgive me if this is a repeat for some of you!
> 
> My Saint Laurent Cassandre clutch from Spring 2014 (with pics of snow in the background - lol). I bought a lovely silver necklace at my SA's suggestion to use a strap for the bag, and I've been wearing it ever since. I LOVE THIS COLOR BLUE!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Wow so pretty!!! Do you mind sharing the price on this?


----------



## panthere55

Scarlett1013 said:


> My first Lady Dior and Wallet on a chain! Love love love both pieces w the exception of how hard it is to get in and out of the bag.



Love both! Do you mind sharing inside picture of that wallet on the chain?


----------



## panthere55

tutushopper said:


> *
> LOVE your classic black patent Lady Dior bag and Lady Dior Rendezvous clutch/wallet with the chain!  The opening will loosen up with time on the bag, especially in this size.  Congrats!!!  Dior is so lovely!  So so lovely and shiny!!! *



Good to know. I wondered about that too...such a small opening


----------



## tutushopper

Scarlett1013 said:


> THANK YOU TUTU!!  I'm so in love with it! Thank you for letting me know about the opening softening up.



There's a photo somewhere that someone showed how to open it...let me try to find it....

Well, drats, I can't find it.  I'm a very visual learner, so wanted to find that.  Since I can't, it is basically your thumb on one side and your fingers on the other side, with the fingers opposing and thus pushing the bag opening.  I hope that makes some semblance of sense.  The photo shows it really well.  Since yours is a large, though, it will loosen more readily compared to the medium (which has a much smaller opening).  I love my Dior bags; they are timeless, lovely, and gorgeous and the Dior customer service is second to none in my book.


----------



## Scarlett1013

tutushopper said:


> There's a photo somewhere that someone showed how to open it...let me try to find it....
> 
> Well, drats, I can't find it.  I'm a very visual learner, so wanted to find that.  Since I can't, it is basically your thumb on one side and your fingers on the other side, with the fingers opposing and thus pushing the bag opening.  I hope that makes some semblance of sense.  The photo shows it really well.  Since yours is a large, though, it will loosen more readily compared to the medium (which has a much smaller opening).  I love my Dior bags; they are timeless, lovely, and gorgeous and the Dior customer service is second to none in my book.



Thanks for the info Tutu! Question...do you have a diorissimo? I tried one on at the store today and I really liked it for the casual, everyday aspect of it, how easy it was to get in and out of and the SA told me how durable the leather is, but I've seen quite a few pics in the celeb thread of the bag losing it's shape.  What are your thoughts on this?


----------



## Scarlett1013

panthere55 said:


> Love both! Do you mind sharing inside picture of that wallet on the chain?



Sure can! I will take one tomorrow and upload


----------



## Chloe_c

tutushopper said:


> There's a photo somewhere that someone showed how to open it...let me try to find it....
> 
> Well, drats, I can't find it.  I'm a very visual learner, so wanted to find that.  Since I can't, it is basically your thumb on one side and your fingers on the other side, with the fingers opposing and thus pushing the bag opening.  I hope that makes some semblance of sense.  The photo shows it really well.  Since yours is a large, though, it will loosen more readily compared to the medium (which has a much smaller opening).  I love my Dior bags; they are timeless, lovely, and gorgeous and the Dior customer service is second to none in my book.



Hope this pic is useful.


----------



## iceshimmer27

Scarlett1013 said:


> My first Lady Dior and Wallet on a chain! Love love love both pieces w the exception of how hard it is to get in and out of the bag.



Congrats on such lovely for purchases! It won't be your last for sure. Dior has fab colors!


----------



## tutushopper

Scarlett1013 said:


> Thanks for the info Tutu! Question...do you have a diorissimo? I tried one on at the store today and I really liked it for the casual, everyday aspect of it, how easy it was to get in and out of and the SA told me how durable the leather is, but I've seen quite a few pics in the celeb thread of the bag losing it's shape.  What are your thoughts on this?



I love the Diorissimo!  It's super easy to use, it's hand made like Hermes, it's leather lined, and they are gorgeous.  They just started making the small and mini sizes more, so that's probably my next Dior (in the small size).  The large was just a tad heavy for me, but otherwise I love the bag.  They had a tricolor for fall last year that was ivory/burgundy/forest green to die for but only in size large.  I wanted that bag soooooo badly but it was just too heavy for me (that's why I don't do jumbo size Chanel either).  If you look at most celebrity photos in the threads, they keep all their bags open.  I don't know who started that (likely a Kardashian person), but it looks awful and not everyone has a body guard to walk behind and pick up what falls from your bag.  So they treat their bags not too kindly.  I've not seen a Diorissimo look like how they do with a celebrity with normal carrying.  I've seen celebs carrying Chanel minis open, and every kind of Chanel, Dior, Hermes, you name it wide gaping open at the top.  So silly and so not good for the bag.  They also toss in everything but the kitchen sink.  Even for those who carry a lot, it's not going to affect it as much as the ones you see on the celeb threads.  It's a well made bag.  I hope this helps!


----------



## tutushopper

Chloe_c said:


> Hope this pic is useful.



Bless you, Chloe!  I tried to find that photo!!!  That's the one!!!  Thank you!


----------



## Caz6674

niknaks73 said:


> View attachment 2524481
> View attachment 2524482
> View attachment 2524483
> View attachment 2524484
> 
> 
> Hermes Scarf 2014 purchases.


Beautiful scarfs! I love each design


----------



## Chloe_c

tutushopper said:


> Bless you, Chloe!  I tried to find that photo!!!  That's the one!!!  Thank you!



You are most welcome, tutu! Glad to help one of the most helpful TPFer.


----------



## DRJones616

Scarlett1013 said:


> My first Lady Dior and Wallet on a chain! Love love love both pieces w the exception of how hard it is to get in and out of the bag.


Gorgeous!!


----------



## stylemechanel

CoachCruiser said:


> Some of you have already seen this on other threads, but I love this bag so much, I had to share here, so forgive me if this is a repeat for some of you!
> 
> My Saint Laurent Cassandre clutch from Spring 2014 (with pics of snow in the background - lol). I bought a lovely silver necklace at my SA's suggestion to use a strap for the bag, and I've been wearing it ever since. I LOVE THIS COLOR BLUE!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Congratulations CoachCruiser!! I adore the color of your bag and the SA's suggestion about using a necklace as a strap is brilliant. Really brilliant. Thanks so much for sharing with us!!!


----------



## stylemechanel

Vonnie1 said:


> Went to my local Saks on Sat to look at Chanel (they had nothing!) so I went across the way to their LV and purchased a Milla clutch in azur.  I was the only one in there and the funny thing was the two sales girls couldn't stop raving about my Chanel classic black flap in caviar.  In fact the one sales girl said I'll be back I'm going over to Chanel to look.  I had a lovely chat with both of them and it was nice to have them not knocking down a competitor.



Hi Vonnie, too bad you could not find something at Chanel but oh so exciting that you found a Milla clutch. The color sounds so pretty. I love your story about chatting with the SA's and your conversation about Chanel. I am a long time/die hard fan of Chanel and I have only now started to wander into the world of Hermes. When I go in my SA at Hermes always makes a positive comment on my Chanel bags and RTW. Actually she is very enthusiastic. She has helped to make my baby steps into Hermes comfortable and fun. And any SA that can do that is a really good one.

Congrats again!!!


----------



## Scarlett1013

tutushopper said:


> I love the Diorissimo!  It's super easy to use, it's hand made like Hermes, it's leather lined, and they are gorgeous.  They just started making the small and mini sizes more, so that's probably my next Dior (in the small size).  The large was just a tad heavy for me, but otherwise I love the bag.  They had a tricolor for fall last year that was ivory/burgundy/forest green to die for but only in size large.  I wanted that bag soooooo badly but it was just too heavy for me (that's why I don't do jumbo size Chanel either).  If you look at most celebrity photos in the threads, they keep all their bags open.  I don't know who started that (likely a Kardashian person), but it looks awful and not everyone has a body guard to walk behind and pick up what falls from your bag.  So they treat their bags not too kindly.  I've not seen a Diorissimo look like how they do with a celebrity with normal carrying.  I've seen celebs carrying Chanel minis open, and every kind of Chanel, Dior, Hermes, you name it wide gaping open at the top.  So silly and so not good for the bag.  They also toss in everything but the kitchen sink.  Even for those who carry a lot, it's not going to affect it as much as the ones you see on the celeb threads.  It's a well made bag.  I hope this helps!




Thank you Tutu! You are so helpful and everything you said made perfect sense. All the celebs carry their bags sloppy and open. So ridiculous. They should be carried w class! I tried on the medium and it was very heavy. I didn't have time to check out the small but I am thinking it will be my next big purchase. I just can't get it out of my head lol. Thank you again for your input


----------



## tutushopper

Scarlett1013 said:


> Thank you Tutu! You are so helpful and everything you said made perfect sense. All the celebs carry their bags sloppy and open. So ridiculous. They should be carried w class! I tried on the medium and it was very heavy. I didn't have time to check out the small but I am thinking it will be my next big purchase. I just can't get it out of my head lol. Thank you again for your input



You are very welcome, and I think that will be the next Dior for both of us!  It's just such a lovely and elegant yet chic and casual bag, and in the smaller size, much easier to carry.  It's truly a lovely Dior creation.


----------



## Scarlett1013

tutushopper said:


> You are very welcome, and I think that will be the next Dior for both of us!  It's just such a lovely and elegant yet chic and casual bag, and in the smaller size, much easier to carry.  It's truly a lovely Dior creation.




Yes! I was thinking of a boy in small as my next purchase but this bag in a small is far better IMO.  I love the boys, But I'm not convinced they are here for the long haul like a classic Chanel or a Dior. &#128512;


----------



## ASC RESALE

maxy said:


> Just bought 3 pair of ferragamo shoes and red belt last Friday



Perforated suede? Fab


----------



## ASC RESALE

CoachCruiser said:


> Some of you have already seen this on other threads, but I love this bag so much, I had to share here, so forgive me if this is a repeat for some of you!
> 
> My Saint Laurent Cassandre clutch from Spring 2014 (with pics of snow in the background - lol). I bought a lovely silver necklace at my SA's suggestion to use a strap for the bag, and I've been wearing it ever since. I LOVE THIS COLOR BLUE!!!!!!!!!!!!!



LOVE the color.


----------



## Greengoddess8

Scarlett1013 said:


> My first Lady Dior and Wallet on a chain! Love love love both pieces w the exception of how hard it is to get in and out of the bag.



Love, love, love your lady Dior and wallet! Beautiful in the black patent


----------



## Scarlett1013

Greengoddess8 said:


> Love, love, love your lady Dior and wallet! Beautiful in the black patent




Thank you so much Greengoddess! &#128512;


----------



## CoachCruiser

stylemechanel said:


> Congratulations CoachCruiser!! I adore the color of your bag and the SA's suggestion about using a necklace as a strap is brilliant. Really brilliant. Thanks so much for sharing with us!!!


Thank you! I thought it was an incredible idea, too, and wished I had thought of it myself!  It actually makes the clutch much more "useable" on a daily basis, actually. I love it!


----------



## CoachCruiser

Scarlett1013 said:


> My first Lady Dior and Wallet on a chain! Love love love both pieces w the exception of how hard it is to get in and out of the bag.


Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous. I LOVE DIOR!  Congratulations!!


----------



## Nico_79

So I was actually a very good girl at H yesterday. Got a pareo that can double as a nice summer scarf and a barenia bracelet. Not too shabby for someone who lacks any willpower!


----------



## averagejoe

Nico_79 said:


> So I was actually a very good girl at H yesterday. Got a pareo that can double as a nice summer scarf and a barenia bracelet. Not too shabby for someone who lacks any willpower!



Nice Hermes accessories!


----------



## Nico_79

averagejoe said:


> Nice Hermes accessories!



Thank you averagejoe. It's so dangerous to go into that small boutique, my wallet always flies open!


----------



## Scarlett1013

CoachCruiser said:


> Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous. I LOVE DIOR!  Congratulations!!




Thank you! And I LOVE your YSL clutch! I'm thinking of a red one &#128522;


----------



## tutushopper

Nico_79 said:


> So I was actually a very good girl at H yesterday. Got a pareo that can double as a nice summer scarf and a barenia bracelet. Not too shabby for someone who lacks any willpower!



You showed admiral restraint and picked up two very lovely pieces; congrats on both accounts!


----------



## cmrDesign

How could I resist these boots when they are such a perfect match with my Boy?


----------



## PrincessCypress

cmrDesign said:


> How could I resist these boots when they are such a perfect match with my Boy?
> View attachment 2552410


You are KILLING me with this pic, cmrDesign!!! I wouldn't be able to resist either one, they're both TDF!!!


----------



## Scarlett1013

cmrDesign said:


> How could I resist these boots when they are such a perfect match with my Boy?
> View attachment 2552410




Wow! Stunning pieces! Congrats!


----------



## cmrDesign

PrincessCypress said:


> You are KILLING me with this pic, cmrDesign!!! I wouldn't be able to resist either one, they're both TDF!!!




Haha!! Thank you!


----------



## cmrDesign

Scarlett1013 said:


> Wow! Stunning pieces! Congrats!




Thanks


----------



## stylemechanel

Nico_79 said:


> So I was actually a very good girl at H yesterday. Got a pareo that can double as a nice summer scarf and a barenia bracelet. Not too shabby for someone who lacks any willpower!



Nico - we are twins on the pattern for your pareo!!! Finally . I knew eventually it would happen. I have the pattern in a 90  cm. It looks beautiful on you, and congrats on both. You are so styling!!!!


----------



## Greengoddess8

cmrDesign said:


> How could I resist these boots when they are such a perfect match with my Boy?
> View attachment 2552410



OK you had to buy these CL boots. They are tdf and perfect with your boy!!! Congrats


----------



## Greengoddess8

Nico_79 said:


> So I was actually a very good girl at H yesterday. Got a pareo that can double as a nice summer scarf and a barenia bracelet. Not too shabby for someone who lacks any willpower!



Two great purchases! And, congrats for making it out of the store without more


----------



## tutushopper

cmrDesign said:


> How could I resist these boots when they are such a perfect match with my Boy?
> View attachment 2552410



*Those.  Booties.  Are.  Fabulous.  WOW!  They totally rock off that boy!  Congrats.*


----------



## anisetta

Couldn't resist the beauty of this color &#128526;&#128526;


----------



## mashencja

anisetta said:


> Couldn't resist the beauty of this color &#128526;&#128526;



Ooohh its gorgeous &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## MapleLuxe

anisetta said:


> Couldn't resist the beauty of this color &#128526;&#128526;



That color is divine!! Perfect little bag!!


----------



## anisetta

MapleLuxe said:


> That color is divine!! Perfect little bag!!



Isn't it? Actually the same price & in the same use as woc is but more roomy and Chanel doesn't have this blue azur color yet &#128542;


----------



## anisetta

mashencja said:


> Ooohh its gorgeous &#10084;&#65039;



Glad u like it &#128521;&#128521;


----------



## JDN

My recent purchases


----------



## PrincessCypress

anisetta said:


> Couldn't resist the beauty of this color &#128526;&#128526;





anisetta said:


> Isn't it? Actually the same price & in the same use as woc is but more roomy and Chanel doesn't have this blue azur color yet &#128542;


Really, anisetta? Maybe I should take a look at this bag, since I'm not able to get a turquoise mini.


----------



## anisetta

PrincessCypress said:


> Really, anisetta? Maybe I should take a look at this bag, since I'm not able to get a turquoise mini.



Chanel's turquoise is darker and greenish, this one is just like Maldives &#128525; you should! Its from older season I guess cause my sister got a lilac one and its chain is renewed. Hope u find one &#128521;


----------



## PrincessCypress

anisetta said:


> Chanel's turquoise is darker and greenish, this one is just like Maldives &#128525; you should! Its from older season I guess cause my sister got a lilac one and its chain is renewed. Hope u find one &#128521;


Yes, I will have to find out where the nearest Dior is to me, will look on their website.


----------



## tutushopper

anisetta said:


> Couldn't resist the beauty of this color &#128526;&#128526;



That is one stunning Dior!  Love the color!  Congrats.


----------



## tutushopper

JDN said:


> My recent purchases
> 
> View attachment 2553084
> View attachment 2553086



Stunning B. bag and shawl, and they go together so well; congrats!


----------



## cloee

anisetta said:


> Couldn't resist the beauty of this color &#128526;&#128526;


soo pretty. congrats


----------



## anisetta

cloee said:


> soo pretty. congrats



Thanks a lot


----------



## anisetta

tutushopper said:


> That is one stunning Dior!  Love the color!  Congrats.



I appreciate your opinion thank you tutu &#128538;&#128538;


----------



## Greengoddess8

anisetta said:


> Couldn't resist the beauty of this color &#128526;&#128526;



Oh this color is truly so lovely!!!  Congratulations


----------



## Greengoddess8

JDN said:


> My recent purchases
> 
> View attachment 2553084
> View attachment 2553086



Congratulations on your lovely Birkin and shawl!  Enjoy


----------



## JDN

tutushopper said:


> Stunning B. bag and shawl, and they go together so well; congrats!




Thanks  the B was a total unexpected purchase lol


----------



## JDN

Greengoddess8 said:


> Congratulations on your lovely Birkin and shawl!  Enjoy




Thanks!!! I will!!!


----------



## anisetta

Greengoddess8 said:


> Oh this color is truly so lovely!!!  Congratulations



Thank you &#128522; its not a big deal against ur elegant B. You got great purchases &#128079;&#128079;


----------



## Scarlett1013

anisetta said:


> Couldn't resist the beauty of this color &#128526;&#128526;




Beautiful! Love the color! Congrats


----------



## anisetta

Scarlett1013 said:


> Beautiful! Love the color! Congrats



Thanks a lot &#128521;


----------



## zeeni26

anisetta said:


> Couldn't resist the beauty of this color &#128526;&#128526;




this bag is perfection &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525; may I kno the size, name and if u don't mind me asking the price I need this bag


----------



## anisetta

zeeni26 said:


> this bag is perfection &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525; may I kno the size, name and if u don't mind me asking the price I need this bag



Thank you so much &#128522;&#128522; I don't know the name. They don't give the tags to the customer. Color is blue azure and the size is the smallest, a little wider than woc . And more roomy because of the soft leather. Same price with woc, can't convert know its sometimes cheaper in here (Istanbul).


----------



## stylemechanel

anisetta said:


> Couldn't resist the beauty of this color &#128526;&#128526;



That is such a beautiful color - reminds me of summer and the Caribbean. Congrats!


----------



## stylemechanel

JDN said:


> My recent purchases
> 
> View attachment 2553084
> View attachment 2553086



Congratulations on your new Birkin and shawl. Really pretty!


----------



## anisetta

stylemechanel said:


> That is such a beautiful color - reminds me of summer and the Caribbean. Congrats!



Thank you &#128522;&#128522;


----------



## eatcandies

My other purchases! 




So in love with this Lady Dior 




Finally got my hands on this rare beauty!


----------



## anisetta

eatcandies said:


> My other purchases!
> 
> View attachment 2553974
> 
> 
> So in love with this Lady Dior
> 
> View attachment 2553975
> 
> 
> Finally got my hands on this rare beauty!



Does H still have this scarf in stock?? I was looking for weeks &#128559;


----------



## eatcandies

anisetta said:


> Does H still have this scarf in stock?? I was looking for weeks &#128559;


 

I got this in Sydney - I asked for it but did not expect to get it and she brought it out! I was shocked. Sometimes it really doesn't hurt to ask


----------



## anisetta

eatcandies said:


> I got this in Sydney - I asked for it but did not expect to get it and she brought it out! I was shocked. Sometimes it really doesn't hurt to ask



Yeah totally agree &#128077;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## anisetta

eatcandies said:


> I got this in Sydney - I asked for it but did not expect to get it and she brought it out! I was shocked. Sometimes it really doesn't hurt to ask



And enjoy your beautiful buys btw &#128521;


----------



## CoachCruiser

eatcandies said:


> My other purchases!
> 
> View attachment 2553974
> 
> 
> So in love with this Lady Dior
> 
> View attachment 2553975
> 
> 
> Finally got my hands on this rare beauty!


AWESOME scarf - jealous!!! And I love your Dior! Wow!


----------



## Nico_79

tutushopper said:


> You showed admiral restraint and picked up two very lovely pieces; congrats on both accounts!



Thank you tutushopper, I'm only doing so because I know I have something else coming down the pipeline! Have to save my pennies now. 



cmrDesign said:


> How could I resist these boots when they are such a perfect match with my Boy?
> View attachment 2552410



Perfect match! What a stylish outfit this will make!



stylemechanel said:


> Nico - we are twins on the pattern for your pareo!!! Finally . I knew eventually it would happen. I have the pattern in a 90  cm. It looks beautiful on you, and congrats on both. You are so styling!!!!



Too funny Stylemechanel!! I love love love this pattern! I also have the 90cm, so I've gone quite nuts over it. 



Greengoddess8 said:


> Two great purchases! And, congrats for making it out of the store without more



Thanks Greengoddess. I am trying my best to be more frugal! 



JDN said:


> My recent purchases
> 
> View attachment 2553084
> View attachment 2553086



Gorgeous shawl and congrats on the new B! 



eatcandies said:


> My other purchases!
> 
> View attachment 2553974
> 
> 
> So in love with this Lady Dior
> 
> View attachment 2553975
> 
> 
> Finally got my hands on this rare beauty!



Stunning Lady Dior and you got such a rare silk! Great find!


----------



## Scarlett1013

eatcandies said:


> My other purchases!
> 
> View attachment 2553974
> 
> 
> So in love with this Lady Dior
> 
> View attachment 2553975
> 
> 
> Finally got my hands on this rare beauty!




Wow! This is fabulous! Very unique! Enjoy and congrats &#128512;


----------



## Greengoddess8

eatcandies said:


> My other purchases!
> 
> View attachment 2553974
> 
> 
> So in love with this Lady Dior
> 
> View attachment 2553975
> 
> 
> Finally got my hands on this rare beauty!



OMG! OMG, I love your lady Dior and H scarf!  I can't believe you found the scarf!!!  I love this guy.
If, you find another one let me know) Congrats!


----------



## zeeni26

anisetta said:


> Thank you so much &#128522;&#128522; I don't know the name. They don't give the tags to the customer. Color is blue azure and the size is the smallest, a little wider than woc . And more roomy because of the soft leather. Same price with woc, can't convert know its sometimes cheaper in here (Istanbul).




wow that's a great deal oh and u love in Istanbul such a beautiful city the bags r cheaper there? My uncle is going on holiday with his family in a couple of months must ask him to pick me up a couple of things if he can! enjoy you're bag in good health


----------



## stylemechanel

eatcandies said:


> My other purchases!
> 
> View attachment 2553974
> 
> 
> So in love with this Lady Dior
> 
> View attachment 2553975
> 
> 
> Finally got my hands on this rare beauty!



Wow, these are two great finds. That Dior looks so fun and that scarf....I am speechless and in awe. would  you mind my asking for the name? Congratulations on your finds!


----------



## eatcandies

stylemechanel said:


> Wow, these are two great finds. That Dior looks so fun and that scarf....I am speechless and in awe. would  you mind my asking for the name? Congratulations on your finds!



I think it is called the C'Est La Fête Carre (70cm Scarf). Yes totally shocked but lucky to get this!


----------



## stylemechanel

eatcandies said:


> I think it is called the C'Est La Fête Carre (70cm Scarf). Yes totally shocked but lucky to get this!



Thank you so much eatcandies! I will be calling my SA and maybe there will a chance to track it down. It is so different.


----------



## Pursebop

*VALENTINO BOUQUET
#Valentino #rockstuds 
@*********


----------



## Orchidlady

I cheated!!! First time in 2 years


----------



## iceshimmer27

Orchidlady said:


> I cheated!!! First time in 2 years
> View attachment 2554733



Gorgeous alma! And stunning prada!


----------



## Pursebop

Orchidlady said:


> I cheated!!! First time in 2 years
> View attachment 2554733


----------



## PrincessCypress

******** said:


> *VALENTINO BOUQUET
> #Valentino #rockstuds
> @*********


Beautiful bouquet, ********!!! Do you think your fuchsia RS flats are the same color as your fuchsia lamb flap? If so, what is the color code, is it F47? Thanks!


----------



## Bentley1

******** said:


> *VALENTINO BOUQUET
> #Valentino #rockstuds
> @*********



Look at all those gorgeous Rockstuds! Love!!!! Congrats, PB!!!


----------



## tutushopper

eatcandies said:


> My other purchases!
> 
> So in love with this Lady Dior
> 
> Finally got my hands on this rare beauty!



Stunning Lady Dior and gorgeous H scarf; congrats!


----------



## tutushopper

Orchidlady said:


> I cheated!!! First time in 2 years
> View attachment 2554733



Lovely bags you "cheated" with!  Congrats!


----------



## tutushopper

******** said:


> *VALENTINO BOUQUET
> #Valentino #rockstuds
> @*********



Fabulous Valentino shoes!


----------



## anisetta

zeeni26 said:


> wow that's a great deal oh and u love in Istanbul such a beautiful city the bags r cheaper there? My uncle is going on holiday with his family in a couple of months must ask him to pick me up a couple of things if he can! enjoy you're bag in good health



Thanks a lot! Yeah Istanbul is a very nice city. There was a huge increase on euro and us dollars. 4 months ago I could buy much more items with the same price today but high end brands didn't reflect that increase to their price tags. i.e. a Chanel bag was about 500 uk pounds less in the airport boutique than Istanbul tax included boutique; now the difference is almost 200 uk pounds. So it's not as effective as buying abroad it used to be once.


----------



## stylemechanel

******** said:


> *VALENTINO BOUQUET
> #Valentino #rockstuds
> @*********



Oooohhhhh somebody had a good shoe day!!!! ********, you have  a rainbow of beautiful shoes, and I'm sure fun places to wear them all. Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## stylemechanel

Orchidlady said:


> I cheated!!! First time in 2 years
> View attachment 2554733



Orchidlady - what a fun way to cheat and such really pretty colors. Is the LV a pearl color? The color is pulling at my heart strings. Congratulations!!!


----------



## Greengoddess8

******** said:


> *VALENTINO BOUQUET
> #Valentino #rockstuds
> @*********



Ok, I love all of these...congrats!  But, I need the green!!! Please share info. I haven't seen the green in stores?


----------



## Greengoddess8

Orchidlady said:


> I cheated!!! First time in 2 years
> View attachment 2554733



Congrats! At least you cheated well enjoy!


----------



## ASC RESALE

eatcandies said:


> My other purchases!
> 
> View attachment 2553974
> 
> 
> So in love with this Lady Dior
> 
> View attachment 2553975
> 
> 
> Finally got my hands on this rare beauty!



This is to die for!!! So lovely. Congratulations, I'm sure you'll enjoy wearing it!


----------



## myfirstchanel

Orchidlady said:


> I cheated!!! First time in 2 years
> View attachment 2554733



I have both bags same colour just bigger  you will love it! Congrats!!!


----------



## Nico_79

******** said:


> *VALENTINO BOUQUET
> #Valentino #rockstuds
> @*********



Stunning photo ********! Love me some rockstuds!



Orchidlady said:


> I cheated!!! First time in 2 years
> View attachment 2554733



Haha...I think if you're going to cheat, make sure it's worth it! Congrats!!


----------



## minismurf04

My HG: Ms BB(Bora Bora) Lagoon b30 with phw!  The shoes aren't new though..


----------



## PrincessCypress

minismurf04 said:


> View attachment 2557826
> 
> View attachment 2557828
> 
> View attachment 2557829
> 
> 
> My HG: Ms BB(Bora Bora) Lagoon b30 with phw!  The shoes aren't new though..


OMG. Seriously. I just died.


----------



## tutushopper

minismurf04 said:


> View attachment 2557826
> 
> View attachment 2557828
> 
> View attachment 2557829
> 
> 
> My HG: Ms BB(Bora Bora) Lagoon b30 with phw!  The shoes aren't new though..



You're been a bit busy over at the H side!  Congrats on your gorgeous new Bora Bora Birkin and your pretty enamels and twillies.  So so stunning!  (love the shoes even if they aren't new)


----------



## Nico_79

minismurf04 said:


> View attachment 2557826
> 
> View attachment 2557828
> 
> View attachment 2557829
> 
> 
> My HG: Ms BB(Bora Bora) Lagoon b30 with phw!  The shoes aren't new though..



Ms Bora Bora is stunning!! The twilly is the perfect addition too!


----------



## Bentley1

minismurf04 said:


> View attachment 2557826
> 
> View attachment 2557828
> 
> View attachment 2557829
> 
> 
> My HG: Ms BB(Bora Bora) Lagoon b30 with phw!  The shoes aren't new though..



omg, Love Ms. Bora Bora!!  What a gorgeous bag!! Congrats


----------



## Cuteandcouture

Joining the fancy shoe club!!! My first valentino rockstuds!!! Love everything about this heel!!!


----------



## panthere55

minismurf04 said:


> View attachment 2557826
> 
> View attachment 2557828
> 
> View attachment 2557829
> 
> 
> My HG: Ms BB(Bora Bora) Lagoon b30 with phw!  The shoes aren't new though..



Drooling!


----------



## stylemechanel

minismurf04 said:


> View attachment 2557826
> 
> View attachment 2557828
> 
> View attachment 2557829
> 
> 
> My HG: Ms BB(Bora Bora) Lagoon b30 with phw!  The shoes aren't new though..



I absolutely love the color of your B and it looks beautiful with all your new accessories. Congraulations on your HG and all your goodies!!! This purchase is a


----------



## stylemechanel

Cuteandcouture said:


> View attachment 2558056
> 
> Joining the fancy shoe club!!! My first valentino rockstuds!!! Love everything about this heel!!!



Hi cuteandcouture!!! Your shoes are stunning and such a perfect color. Congratulations on your very first Valentino rockstuds!!!! They really are so pretty.


----------



## minismurf04

PrincessCypress said:


> OMG. Seriously. I just died.



Aww ..Good thing I know what will resuscitate you dear Princess! ~> Fuchsia mini lambie!!


----------



## tutushopper

Cuteandcouture said:


> View attachment 2558056
> 
> Joining the fancy shoe club!!! My first valentino rockstuds!!! Love everything about this heel!!!



Congrats on your first Valentino rockstuds; they look fabulous on you!


----------



## minismurf04

tutushopper said:


> You're been a bit busy over at the H side!  Congrats on your gorgeous new Bora Bora Birkin and your pretty enamels and twillies.  So so stunning!  (love the shoes even if they aren't new


:giggles: You're such a sweetheart darling P!   I need to slow down before being sent to Ban Island without a life preserver!  How's the rainbow coming sweetie?  I can barely wait any longerrrrrr~


Nico_79 said:


> Ms Bora Bora is stunning!! The twilly is the perfect addition too!


Thank you Nico!  Those twillys aren't new either..but coral and turquoise are one of my fav combinations! :


Bentley1 said:


> omg, Love Ms. Bora Bora!!  What a gorgeous bag!! Congrats


Thank you Bentley dear from the bottom of Ms BB and my heart!


Cuteandcouture said:


> View attachment 2558056
> 
> Joining the fancy shoe club!!! My first valentino rockstuds!!! Love everything about this heel!!!


OMG, I'm totally obsessing over rockstuds right now and you have the perfect neutral pair!  Congrats!


panthere55 said:


> Drooling!





stylemechanel said:


> I absolutely love the color of your B and it looks beautiful with all your new accessories. Congraulations on your HG and all your goodies!!! This purchase is a


 Thank you Stylemechanel for the seal of approval!


----------



## PrincessCypress

minismurf04 said:


> Aww ..Good thing I know what will resuscitate you dear Princess! ~> Fuchsia mini lambie!!


You're absolutely right, minismurf04!  Hopefully I won't have to wait very long to get resuscitated.


----------



## PrincessCypress

Cuteandcouture said:


> View attachment 2558056
> 
> Joining the fancy shoe club!!! My first valentino rockstuds!!! Love everything about this heel!!!


Ooooooohhh, your new poudre rockstuds are amazing, Cuteandcouture!!! I absolutely love them and they're such a versatile color. Congrats!!!


----------



## JCMB

So i went out to finally get my Cerf/executive tote and came home with...
	

		
			
		

		
	



I have waited for such a long time for the Cerf to arrive, but when i tried her on at the boutique, the new version just wasn't me. I was disappointed, but after a few minutes i did find my perfect match, the SLP sac du jour. Also got a pair of Isabel Marant Bobby sneakers for spring, Chanel crème and mascara, so i still came home with a little bit of Chanel. 

Thanks for letting me share


----------



## tutushopper

JCMB said:


> So i went out to finally get my Cerf/executive tote and came home with...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2558661
> 
> I have waited for such a long time for the Cerf to arrive, but when i tried her on at the boutique, the new version just wasn't me. I was disappointed, but after a few minutes i did find my perfect match, the SLP sac du jour. Also got a pair of Isabel Marant Bobby sneakers for spring, Chanel crème and mascara, so i still came home with a little bit of Chanel.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share



Love your Saint Laurent bag!  It's stunning!  Congrats on the sneakers, too; very chic!  Love the Chanel beauty line.  You had a good trip shopping!


----------



## JCMB

tutushopper said:


> Love your Saint Laurent bag!  It's stunning!  Congrats on the sneakers, too; very chic!  Love the Chanel beauty line.  You had a good trip shopping!




Thank you so much Tutu, i had a good trip indeed&#128522;


----------



## stylemechanel

JCMB said:


> So i went out to finally get my Cerf/executive tote and came home with...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2558661
> 
> I have waited for such a long time for the Cerf to arrive, but when i tried her on at the boutique, the new version just wasn't me. I was disappointed, but after a few minutes i did find my perfect match, the SLP sac du jour. Also got a pair of Isabel Marant Bobby sneakers for spring, Chanel crème and mascara, so i still came home with a little bit of Chanel.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share



Your sneakers are so perfect for spring! Makes me think....hhhummmm, do they come in my size?  I am in love with your bag -  it is so chic. Congratulations JCMB!!!


----------



## JCMB

Thank u so much stylemechanel!
I'm sure they come in your size and i can highly recommend them, they are very comfy and casual chic! It's wearing sneakers and still feel like a lady! &#128522;


----------



## Greengoddess8

minismurf04 said:


> View attachment 2557826
> 
> View attachment 2557828
> 
> View attachment 2557829
> 
> 
> My HG: Ms BB(Bora Bora) Lagoon b30 with phw!  The shoes aren't new though..



Love, love, love your additions!congratulations!  Your CL look perfect with your bag!


----------



## Greengoddess8

Cuteandcouture said:


> View attachment 2558056
> 
> Joining the fancy shoe club!!! My first valentino rockstuds!!! Love everything about this heel!!!



Congrats on your gorgeous rock studs!!! Love the combo...will go with everything. Glad this heel feels better


----------



## Greengoddess8

JCMB said:


> So i went out to finally get my Cerf/executive tote and came home with...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2558661
> 
> I have waited for such a long time for the Cerf to arrive, but when i tried her on at the boutique, the new version just wasn't me. I was disappointed, but after a few minutes i did find my perfect match, the SLP sac du jour. Also got a pair of Isabel Marant Bobby sneakers for spring, Chanel crème and mascara, so i still came home with a little bit of Chanel.
> 
> Thanks for letting me share



Congratulations on your wonderful,shopping day!  Love your SL bagand, I want to put your sneakers on right now they look so comfy!


----------



## Greengoddess8

stylemechanel said:


> Your sneakers are so perfect for spring! Makes me think....hhhummmm, do they come in my size?  I am in love with your bag -  it is so chic. Congratulations JCMB!!!



I was thinking the same thing stylemechanel


----------



## JCMB

Greengoddess8 said:


> Congratulations on your wonderful,shopping day!  Love your SL bagand, I want to put your sneakers on right now they look so comfy!




Why thank u greengoddess&#128522;
Like i told stylemechanel, i can really recommend them. 
I was always a high heels girl, swore i would never wear sneakers, untill i bought my first pair of Isabel Marant. They are the perfect inbetween shoes
(Is that an actual word) anyhow i think you know what i mean&#128521;


----------



## xdiiannuh

My first pair of CL's! Unexpectedly saw them at Nordstrom and they had my size so I couldn't pass them up.


----------



## Greengoddess8

xdiiannuh said:


> View attachment 2560278
> 
> 
> My first pair of CL's! Unexpectedly saw them at Nordstrom and they had my size so I couldn't pass them up.



What I perfect first pair of CL's. I bet they aren't going to be your last


----------



## JCMB

xdiiannuh said:


> View attachment 2560278
> 
> 
> My first pair of CL's! Unexpectedly saw them at Nordstrom and they had my size so I couldn't pass them up.




Beautiful! Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## ldldb

something from the orange universe... looks like i have a thing for birds


----------



## vinbenphon1

Holy cow, that is one amazing bag. Lucky girl, congrats.


----------



## lovieluvslux

minismurf04 said:


> View attachment 2557826
> 
> View attachment 2557828
> 
> View attachment 2557829
> 
> 
> My HG: Ms BB(Bora Bora) Lagoon b30 with phw!  The shoes aren't new though..


So beautiful. Congrats. You could sell these pictures as art.


----------



## minismurf04

lovieluvslux said:


> So beautiful. Congrats. You could sell these pictures as art.



 thank you dear!


----------



## cece1

ldldb said:


> something from the orange universe... looks like i have a thing for birds


Congrats!  These are amazing!


----------



## cece1

minismurf04 said:


> View attachment 2557826
> 
> View attachment 2557828
> 
> View attachment 2557829
> 
> 
> My HG: Ms BB(Bora Bora) Lagoon b30 with phw!  The shoes aren't new though..


Love love the color combination!


----------



## Bentley1

ldldb said:


> something from the orange universe... looks like i have a thing for birds



Oh, WOW!!! My heart stopped for a second, what a gorgeous Birkin! Congrats on this lovely beauty!


----------



## Greengoddess8

ldldb said:


> something from the orange universe... looks like i have a thing for birds



Wow, stunning. You do like the bird or maybe you really don't like the bird, right!
Congratulations!


----------



## Greengoddess8

JCMB said:


> Why thank u greengoddess&#128522;
> Like i told stylemechanel, i can really recommend them.
> I was always a high heels girl, swore i would never wear sneakers, untill i bought my first pair of Isabel Marant. They are the perfect inbetween shoes
> (Is that an actual word) anyhow i think you know what i mean&#128521;



May I ask where you found the IM sneakers. Thanks


----------



## JCMB

Greengoddess8 said:


> May I ask where you found the IM sneakers. Thanks




Ofcourse, i got them in Antwerp, Belgium. 
But if you are in the States i know some online stores who ship worldwide&#128522;


----------



## JCMB

ldldb said:


> something from the orange universe... looks like i have a thing for birds




This B is beau-ti-ful! Congrats!


----------



## stylemechanel

xdiiannuh said:


> View attachment 2560278
> 
> 
> My first pair of CL's! Unexpectedly saw them at Nordstrom and they had my size so I couldn't pass them up.



Stunning!! Congratulations on your very first CL's - you picked a real classic!


----------



## stylemechanel

ldldb said:


> something from the orange universe... looks like i have a thing for birds



Hello Larkie!! You have such beautiful pieces. These are amazing and are such great neutrals I am sure you can wear them with almost anything. Congratulations!!!!


----------



## xdiiannuh

Greengoddess8 said:


> What I perfect first pair of CL's. I bet they aren't going to be your last


Thanks! They sure are pretty.  I sure hope not! Hoping to add some friends in the future


----------



## PHOK

minismurf04 said:


> View attachment 2557826
> 
> View attachment 2557828
> 
> View attachment 2557829
> 
> 
> My HG: Ms BB(Bora Bora) Lagoon b30 with phw!  The shoes aren't new though..


ahhhhh your bag and twilly are absolutely perfect!!!


----------



## ldldb

cece1 said:


> Congrats!  These are amazing!





Bentley1 said:


> Oh, WOW!!! My heart stopped for a second, what a gorgeous Birkin! Congrats on this lovely beauty!





Greengoddess8 said:


> Wow, stunning. You do like the bird or maybe you really don't like the bird, right!
> Congratulations!





JCMB said:


> This B is beau-ti-ful! Congrats!



thanks everyone! i'm simply over the moon with my new birkin


----------



## ldldb

stylemechanel said:


> Hello Larkie!! You have such beautiful pieces. These are amazing and are such great neutrals I am sure you can wear them with almost anything. Congratulations!!!!



hi stylemechanel!! the bird is the reason why i couldn't get the chanel globe (so i'll just drool over your photos lol) and lego bags !! i agree that my two birds will go with pretty much everything in my closet!


----------



## HADASSA

JDN said:


> My recent purchases
> 
> View attachment 2553084
> View attachment 2553086


 
J, loving your Birkin with the GHW - so rare


----------



## JDN

HADASSA said:


> J, loving your Birkin with the GHW - so rare




Thanks  she's still sitting in the box...looks like the black Boy will be coming out first


----------



## scholastican

ldldb said:


> something from the orange universe... looks like i have a thing for birds


 
B-eyond B-eautiful B30!


----------



## Greengoddess8

JCMB said:


> Ofcourse, i got them in Antwerp, Belgium.
> But if you are in the States i know some online stores who ship worldwide&#128522;



I am in the states. Would you mind pm'ing the stores)


----------



## JCMB

Greengoddess8 said:


> I am in the states. Would you mind pm'ing the stores)




I tried to pm you but i can't... 
Maybe something in your messaging and notification settings?


----------



## tutushopper

xdiiannuh said:


> View attachment 2560278
> 
> 
> My first pair of CL's! Unexpectedly saw them at Nordstrom and they had my size so I couldn't pass them up.



Congrats on your first CL's!  These look so timeless and lovely.  Really a lovely shoe that will lengthen you leg look nicely but not too high for walking.


----------



## tutushopper

ldldb said:


> something from the orange universe... looks like i have a thing for birds



Wow, L, this is one amazing Birkin.  Stunning ostrich, and yes, you do have an affinity for birds from what I've read.  So so so gorgeous (and your Chanel is likewise beyond beautiful).


----------



## G&Smommy

ldldb said:


> something from the orange universe... looks like i have a thing for birds


 
Gorgeous!  Congrats!  I love exotics!


----------



## Pursebop

*My bouquet of VALENTINO ROCKSTUDS...*


----------



## Scarlett1013

******** said:


> *My bouquet of VALENTINO ROCKSTUDS...*




Gorgeous! I love the photo too! Love love love &#10084;&#65039; Congrats!


----------



## niknaks73

Absolutely love the rock studs!!!


----------



## Pursebop

Scarlett1013 said:


> Gorgeous! I love the photo too! Love love love &#10084;&#65039; Congrats!



*Scarlett1013 thank you! ******** has spring fever!*


----------



## ldldb

scholastican said:


> B-eyond B-eautiful B30!





tutushopper said:


> Wow, L, this is one amazing Birkin.  Stunning ostrich, and yes, you do have an affinity for birds from what I've read.  So so so gorgeous (and your Chanel is likewise beyond beautiful).





G&Smommy said:


> Gorgeous!  Congrats!  I love exotics!




thank you! once you get bitten by the exotic bug it's hard to quit !


----------



## tutushopper

******** said:


> *My bouquet of VALENTINO ROCKSTUDS...*



Wow!  I need my sunnies for this photo of all this glorious color!  Lovely shoes in that bouquet!


----------



## niknaks73




----------



## Scarlett1013

niknaks73 said:


> View attachment 2567445
> View attachment 2567446
> View attachment 2567448
> View attachment 2567450
> View attachment 2567452
> View attachment 2567454
> View attachment 2567455




Wow!!! Absolutely gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## tutushopper

niknaks73 said:


> View attachment 2567445
> View attachment 2567446
> View attachment 2567448
> View attachment 2567450
> View attachment 2567452
> View attachment 2567454
> View attachment 2567455



Gorgeous goodies from *H*; congrats!!


----------



## anasa

Let's just say with spring in full force, I've had pink on my mind. &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## stylemechanel

niknaks73 said:


> View attachment 2567445
> View attachment 2567446
> View attachment 2567448
> View attachment 2567450
> View attachment 2567452
> View attachment 2567454
> View attachment 2567455



Niknaks, everything you bought is stunning! I also noticed that everything you purchased will work beautifully together or alone - great colors and so perfect for spring and summer. Congratulations!!!


----------



## stylemechanel

anasa said:


> Let's just say with spring in full force, I've had pink on my mind. &#9786;&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 2567775



Anasa!!!!! I am swooning over your CL pink pumps!!! They are fabulous!!!!!! They are happy shoes - congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## tutushopper

anasa said:


> Let's just say with spring in full force, I've had pink on my mind. &#9786;&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 2567775



*Oooooh yay love the CL's and the polish and gloss!  Fuchsia forever! Beautiful shoes...I hope you have the bag for those! *


----------



## niknaks73

Adore those heels!!!


----------



## PrincessCypress

niknaks73 said:


> View attachment 2567445
> View attachment 2567446
> View attachment 2567448
> View attachment 2567450
> View attachment 2567452
> View attachment 2567454
> View attachment 2567455


Absolutely gorgeous, niknaks73!!! I love the scarf with the white horses! 



anasa said:


> Let's just say with spring in full force, I've had pink on my mind. &#9786;&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 2567775


Beautiful CL's, anasa! Do you know if these go well with the 14S fuchsia lamb or patent?


----------



## panthere55

niknaks73 said:


> View attachment 2567445
> View attachment 2567446
> View attachment 2567448
> View attachment 2567450
> View attachment 2567452
> View attachment 2567454
> View attachment 2567455



Such pretty colors! Is first cdc rose shecherazde (sp?)


----------



## HADASSA

xdiiannuh said:


> View attachment 2560278
> 
> 
> My first pair of CL's! Unexpectedly saw them at Nordstrom and they had my size so I couldn't pass them up.


 
Congratulations *xdiiannuh *on these demure, pretty pumps.



stylemechanel said:


> Stunning!! Congratulations on your very first CL's - you picked a real classic!


 


tutushopper said:


> Congrats on your first CL's!  These look so timeless and lovely.  Really a lovely shoe that will lengthen you leg look nicely but not too high for walking.


 
Can anyone please share the Collection name of these gorgeous pumps? How high is the heel and if they run true to size - or take half size up to accomodate for pointed toe? Thank you so much.


----------



## mcwee

Been lusting for it, LV leopard print stole


----------



## PrincessCypress

Today I went to NM on Mission Orange and Mission Light Pink! Orange was a Chanel purchase, so I posted pics in the Spring/Summer thread of what I brought home...but here is my non-Chanel indulgence in light pink, a Balenciaga Flat to go with my rose/poudre Valentino rockstuds. Double mission accomplished!


----------



## ibeblessed

PrincessCypress said:


> Today I went to NM on Mission Orange and Mission Light Pink! Orange was a Chanel purchase, so I posted pics in the Spring/Summer thread of what I brought home...but here is my non-Chanel indulgence in light pink, a Balenciaga Flat to go with my rose/poudre Valentino rockstuds. Double mission accomplished!



Love this!! Congrats! I think this pink is timeless


----------



## PrincessCypress

ibeblessed said:


> Love this!! Congrats! I think this pink is timeless


Thank you, ibeblessed! It was such a nice surprise to find this color bag and I agree that this pink is timeless.


----------



## Cuteandcouture

PrincessCypress said:


> Today I went to NM on Mission Orange and Mission Light Pink! Orange was a Chanel purchase, so I posted pics in the Spring/Summer thread of what I brought home...but here is my non-Chanel indulgence in light pink, a Balenciaga Flat to go with my rose/poudre Valentino rockstuds. Double mission accomplished!




Ooooo perfect match CP!!!! Great job!!!


----------



## PrincessCypress

Cuteandcouture said:


> Ooooo perfect match CP!!!! Great job!!!


Thanks, Cuteandcouture! I think the Italians coincide on colors of the season because the color "rose poudre" is used on both the bag and shoes...and they're both made in Italy!


----------



## tutushopper

mcwee said:


> Been lusting for it, LV leopard print stole



Stunning stole; congrats!


----------



## tutushopper

PrincessCypress said:


> Today I went to NM on Mission Orange and Mission Light Pink! Orange was a Chanel purchase, so I posted pics in the Spring/Summer thread of what I brought home...but here is my non-Chanel indulgence in light pink, a Balenciaga Flat to go with my rose/poudre Valentino rockstuds. Double mission accomplished!



Gorgeous bag in a so beautiful color!  You did some great shopping!  This is such a wonderful combination!


----------



## PrincessCypress

tutushopper said:


> Gorgeous bag in a so beautiful color!  You did some great shopping!  This is such a wonderful combination!


Thank you, tutushopper! I'm so happy I found her and I'm really looking forward to carrying her crossbody and on the shoulder. She's so lightweight and I love how she feels carried. Here's a pic of the more true color, the one I posted before was washed out with the spotlight.


----------



## ldldb

PrincessCypress said:


> Thank you, tutushopper! I'm so happy I found her and I'm really looking forward to carrying her crossbody and on the shoulder. She's so lightweight and I love how she feels carried. Here's a pic of the more true color, the one I posted before was washed out with the spotlight.



beautiful matching pair! i love the color!


----------



## tutushopper

PrincessCypress said:


> Thank you, tutushopper! I'm so happy I found her and I'm really looking forward to carrying her crossbody and on the shoulder. She's so lightweight and I love how she feels carried. Here's a pic of the more true color, the one I posted before was washed out with the spotlight.



The color match is just uncanny; it's like they were meant for each other and cut from the same hide!


----------



## PrincessCypress

ldldb said:


> beautiful matching pair! i love the color!


Thank you, ldldb! I love the color more and more each time I look at it! Such a soft and pretty pink! 



tutushopper said:


> The color match is just uncanny; it's like they were meant for each other and cut from the same hide!


You said it best, tutushopper! Well, they probably were cut from the same hide since they were both made in Italy!


----------



## mcwee

tutushopper said:


> Stunning stole; congrats!



Thanks tutushopper.


----------



## mcwee

Another can't help it temptation. Prada double bag with strap in fuoco


----------



## tutushopper

mcwee said:


> Another can't help it temptation. Prada double bag with strap in fuoco



Beautiful *red *Prada; congrats!


----------



## Cuteandcouture

PrincessCypress said:


> Thank you, tutushopper! I'm so happy I found her and I'm really looking forward to carrying her crossbody and on the shoulder. She's so lightweight and I love how she feels carried. Here's a pic of the more true color, the one I posted before was washed out with the spotlight.




What a match! There you go! Great work finding the perfect match!


----------



## Cuteandcouture

PrincessCypress said:


> Thanks, Cuteandcouture! I think the Italians coincide on colors of the season because the color "rose poudre" is used on both the bag and shoes...and they're both made in Italy!




Well maybe it's a designer co-op!! lol


----------



## stylemechanel

mcwee said:


> Another can't help it temptation. Prada double bag with strap in fuoco



Congratulations mcwee, that pop of red is just right on your brand new Prada bag. She looks like she will be so fun to carry!


----------



## stylemechanel

PrincessCypress said:


> Today I went to NM on Mission Orange and Mission Light Pink! Orange was a Chanel purchase, so I posted pics in the Spring/Summer thread of what I brought home...but here is my non-Chanel indulgence in light pink, a Balenciaga Flat to go with my rose/poudre Valentino rockstuds. Double mission accomplished!



Wow, talk about a perfect  match and such a delicate beautiful color!!! So beautiful, congratulations PrincessCypress!


----------



## PrincessCypress

Cuteandcouture said:


> What a match! There you go! Great work finding the perfect match!





Cuteandcouture said:


> Well maybe it's a designer co-op!! lol


Thanks, Cuteandcouture! You may be right! Lol! 



stylemechanel said:


> Wow, talk about a perfect  match and such a delicate beautiful color!!! So beautiful, congratulations PrincessCypress!


Thank you, stylemechanel! I'm loving this new bag even more and more, what a nice surprise and it's refreshing to have something new other than Chanel or Hermes.


----------



## xdiiannuh

HADASSA said:


> Congratulations *xdiiannuh *on these demure, pretty pumps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone please share the Collection name of these gorgeous pumps? How high is the heel and if they run true to size - or take half size up to accomodate for pointed toe? Thank you so much.


Thank You all! They are more comfortable than I thought because the height isn't too tall and they beautifully elongate my legs   These are the Decollete 100mm pumps and they run a little small so I  would order a half size up. I'm normally a 37 in shoes and got the 37.5  for a better fit. HTH!


----------



## mcwee

stylemechanel said:


> Congratulations mcwee, that pop of red is just right on your brand new Prada bag. She looks like she will be so fun to carry!



She is much lighter than the usual one with twin zip and has leather lined interior.


----------



## Pursebop

*So these beauties I posted to my Instagram are a perfect match to both the patent and lambskin FUCHSIAS!  Comparison pics to follow *

*@*********


----------



## fightthesunrise

******** said:


> *So these beauties I posted to my Instagram are a perfect match to both the patent and lambskin FUCHSIAS!  Comparison pics to follow *
> 
> *@*********




This color is absolutely stunning!


----------



## panthere55

******** said:


> *So these beauties I posted to my Instagram are a perfect match to both the patent and lambskin FUCHSIAS!  Comparison pics to follow *
> 
> *@*********



I love the color! So beautiful!


----------



## panthere55

******** said:


> *So these beauties I posted to my Instagram are a perfect match to both the patent and lambskin FUCHSIAS!  Comparison pics to follow *
> 
> *@*********




What color are the shoes? Considered pink? I want to get same!!!!


----------



## JCMB

******** said:


> *So these beauties I posted to my Instagram are a perfect match to both the patent and lambskin FUCHSIAS!  Comparison pics to follow *
> 
> *@*********




Absolutely beautiful shoes, gorgeous color&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## tutushopper

******** said:


> *So these beauties I posted to my Instagram are a perfect match to both the patent and lambskin FUCHSIAS!  Comparison pics to follow *
> 
> *@*********



*Fabulous fuchsia shoes!*


----------



## Greengoddess8

******** said:


> *So these beauties I posted to my Instagram are a perfect match to both the patent and lambskin FUCHSIAS!  Comparison pics to follow *
> 
> *@*********



Gorgeous fuchsia YSL's! Thanks for sharing your find) now if our fuchsia minis ever arrive
I will know what to wear her with)


----------



## Greengoddess8

mcwee said:


> Been lusting for it, LV leopard print stole



Gorgeous LV leopard print stole, congrats


----------



## Greengoddess8

PrincessCypress said:


> Today I went to NM on Mission Orange and Mission Light Pink! Orange was a Chanel purchase, so I posted pics in the Spring/Summer thread of what I brought home...but here is my non-Chanel indulgence in light pink, a Balenciaga Flat to go with my rose/poudre Valentino rockstuds. Double mission accomplished!



Oh, PrincessCypress you finally found the perfect match!  I LOVE your Balenciaga with the
RS!!!!!


----------



## Greengoddess8

mcwee said:


> Another can't help it temptation. Prada double bag with strap in fuoco



Congrats on your red Prada)


----------



## Greengoddess8

niknaks73 said:


> View attachment 2567445
> View attachment 2567446
> View attachment 2567448
> View attachment 2567450
> View attachment 2567452
> View attachment 2567454
> View attachment 2567455



LOVE all your gorgeous goodies from H!


----------



## Greengoddess8

anasa said:


> Let's just say with spring in full force, I've had pink on my mind. &#9786;&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 2567775



Congrats on your pink goodies!  I love the CL's


----------



## Greengoddess8

******** said:


> *My bouquet of VALENTINO ROCKSTUDS...*



Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous ********!


----------



## PrincessCypress

Greengoddess8 said:


> Oh, PrincessCypress you finally found the perfect match!  I LOVE your Balenciaga with the
> RS!!!!!


Thank you, Greengoddess8! She was a great find indeed...and a perfect match!


----------



## Greengoddess8

PrincessCypress said:


> Thank you, Greengoddess8! She was a great find indeed...and a perfect match!



I love Balenciaga bags) Shhhh don't tell anyone


----------



## eatcandies

My Louis Vuitton holy grail purchase!


----------



## JCMB

eatcandies said:


> My Louis Vuitton holy grail purchase!
> 
> View attachment 2577736
> 
> 
> View attachment 2577737



Love it!! That is a real holy grail purchase indeed! Congrats


----------



## SouthTampa

eatcandies said:


> My Louis Vuitton holy grail purchase!
> 
> View attachment 2577736
> 
> 
> View attachment 2577737


Congrats!   Timeless piece.


----------



## Arielle84

my current obsession:

YSL arty rings
Pandora


----------



## Arielle84

eatcandies said:


> My Louis Vuitton holy grail purchase!
> 
> View attachment 2577736
> 
> 
> View attachment 2577737




wow stunning!! i absolutely love this!!


----------



## ldldb

eatcandies said:


> My Louis Vuitton holy grail purchase!
> 
> View attachment 2577736
> 
> 
> View attachment 2577737



This is on my wish list also. Congrats on your score!!


----------



## Greengoddess8

eatcandies said:


> My Louis Vuitton holy grail purchase!
> 
> View attachment 2577736
> 
> 
> View attachment 2577737



LOVE! love! love! This is truly a holy grail, congratulations


----------



## Greengoddess8

Arielle84 said:


> my current obsession:
> 
> YSL arty rings
> Pandora



Wow what a collection, congrats


----------



## tutushopper

eatcandies said:


> My Louis Vuitton holy grail purchase!
> 
> View attachment 2577736
> 
> 
> View attachment 2577737



This is truly a really beautiful piece; congrats on finding your holy grail!


----------



## tutushopper

Arielle84 said:


> my current obsession:
> 
> YSL arty rings
> Pandora



Fabulous collection of YSL arty rings and Pandora charms!!  Congrats on this beautiful collection!


----------



## stylemechanel

eatcandies said:


> My Louis Vuitton holy grail purchase!
> 
> View attachment 2577736
> 
> 
> View attachment 2577737



Congratulations eatcandies!!! We are twins.


----------



## mcwee

Love at first sight piece&#128525;


----------



## Greengoddess8

mcwee said:


> Love at first sight piece&#128525;



Congratulations on your gorgeous H scarf! Enjoy


----------



## tutushopper

mcwee said:


> Love at first sight piece&#128525;



Stunning color; congrats!  I can see why it was love at first sight!


----------



## Greengoddess8

Still waiting for my fuchsia lamb mini to go with my pink tinted chrome hearts sunnies, nail polish and
RS)


----------



## tutushopper

Greengoddess8 said:


> Still waiting for my fuchsia lamb mini to go with my pink tinted chrome hearts sunnies, nail polish and
> RS)



Wow, those rockstuds take on a whole different vibe in all black!  Stunning shoes!  I love the rose tinted sunnies; I like to look out on a rose tinted world sometimes, so these are just great.  Love the polish, too!  Congrats on all of these.  You will soon be joining me on ban island, my friend!


----------



## Greengoddess8

tutushopper said:


> Wow, those rockstuds take on a whole different vibe in all black!  Stunning shoes!  I love the rose tinted sunnies; I like to look out on a rose tinted world sometimes, so these are just great.  Love the polish, too!  Congrats on all of these.  You will soon be joining me on ban island, my friend!



Oh, don't I know it tutu. That's why I wanted to make sure my basement penthouse would be ready) Off to ban island as soon as I get my fuchsia mini


----------



## cece1

Greengoddess8 said:


> Still waiting for my fuchsia lamb mini to go with my pink tinted chrome hearts sunnies, nail polish and
> RS)


What gorg purchases!!!


----------



## Greengoddess8

cece1 said:


> What gorg purchases!!!



Thanks so much cece1


----------



## PrincessCypress

Greengoddess8 said:


> Still waiting for my fuchsia lamb mini to go with my pink tinted chrome hearts sunnies, nail polish and
> RS)


Ooooooohhh, we're twinsies on the rockstuds and nail polish, Greengoddess8!  And we're on the same boat waiting for our fuchsia lamb minis.


----------



## Greengoddess8

PrincessCypress said:


> Ooooooohhh, we're twinsies on the rockstuds and nail polish, Greengoddess8!  And we're on the same boat waiting for our fuchsia lamb minis.



I know will we ever get our fuchsia lamb minis?!? We are waiting with our RS and nail polish!
We want them now!!!cutesy:


----------



## Slut4Lux

EndlessBagLove said:


> Presenting my Miss Dior in medium size and light beige color  This is THE beige that I've been hunting for long time and doesn't look yellowish on me at all. Such a versatile color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the first time I know, there's a large back pocket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share


Have you experienced any color transfer issues with your Beige Dior?


----------



## VintageShoe80

Greengoddess8 said:


> Still waiting for my fuchsia lamb mini to go with my pink tinted chrome hearts sunnies, nail polish and
> RS)



Lovely choices, would go perfectly with the Fuschia mini


----------



## VintageShoe80

Arielle84 said:


> my current obsession:
> 
> YSL arty rings
> Pandora



Oh my goodness, I absolutely love those YSL arty rings! I am always on the hunt for them!  You have such a lovely collection, enjoy them!


----------



## VintageShoe80

PrincessCypress said:


> Today I went to NM on Mission Orange and Mission Light Pink! Orange was a Chanel purchase, so I posted pics in the Spring/Summer thread of what I brought home...but here is my non-Chanel indulgence in light pink, a Balenciaga Flat to go with my rose/poudre Valentino rockstuds. Double mission accomplished!



Just perfect together!  This pink is timeless chic, so beautiful.  Enjoy them in good health!


----------



## VintageShoe80

niknaks73 said:


> View attachment 2567445
> View attachment 2567446
> View attachment 2567448
> View attachment 2567450
> View attachment 2567452
> View attachment 2567454
> View attachment 2567455



Oh wow, this is so breathtakingly beautiful!!  Love the variety of textures and colours Absolutely smittened with your exotic CDCs I am still waiting for one to come by my way and sweep me off my feet!  Enjoy your beauties in good health!


----------



## VintageShoe80

******** said:


> *My bouquet of VALENTINO ROCKSTUDS...*



This is such a stunning bouquet Absolutely gorgeous, love every colour!


----------



## VintageShoe80

Orchidlady said:


> I cheated!!! First time in 2 years
> View attachment 2554733



Beautiful pieces The Alma is so chic and love the colour on the Prada, enjoy them in good health!


----------



## _Siobhan

Celine nano &#10024;&#128153;


----------



## Greengoddess8

VintageShoe80 said:


> Lovely choices, would go perfectly with the Fuschia mini



Thank you VintageShoe80!  I hope I will be able to find out


----------



## Greengoddess8

_Siobhan said:


> Celine nano &#10024;&#128153;



Love your Celine nano!  The blue is breathtaking


----------



## stylemechanel

mcwee said:


> Love at first sight piece&#128525;



mcwee!!!!!  I am speechless, gasping for air and wanting to scream all that the same time ....*"I need that, I really really need that!"*. It is beautiful and my favorite color, would you mind giving me the item number and colorway? I would be so grateful. Again, congrats!!!


----------



## tutushopper

_Siobhan said:


> Celine nano &#10024;&#128153;



*This is one stunning Celine nano!  Love the color of this one!  Congrats.*


----------



## Arielle84

Greengoddess8 said:


> Wow what a collection, congrats


thank u dear 



tutushopper said:


> Fabulous collection of YSL arty rings and Pandora charms!!  Congrats on this beautiful collection!


thanks tutu! 



VintageShoe80 said:


> Oh my goodness, I absolutely love those YSL arty rings! I am always on the hunt for them!  You have such a lovely collection, enjoy them!


yes dear i agree its so difficult to get my hands on the rings! im camping by my com every hr just to see if there are any new listings... the price some resllers are asking for is mad insane 
thank u hope u add some soon to ur collection! good luck to both of us!


----------



## Arielle84

Greengoddess8 said:


> Still waiting for my fuchsia lamb mini to go with my pink tinted chrome hearts sunnies, nail polish and
> RS)



that valentino is GORGEOUS!!! ever consider a jumbo so black to go with it??


----------



## mcwee

stylemechanel said:


> mcwee!!!!!  I am speechless, gasping for air and wanting to scream all that the same time ....*"I need that, I really really need that!"*. It is beautiful and my favorite color, would you mind giving me the item number and colorway? I would be so grateful. Again, congrats!!!



I will try to find the receipt, I may just discarded. There's no product label on the scarf itself.


----------



## mcwee

stylemechanel said:


> mcwee!!!!!  I am speechless, gasping for air and wanting to scream all that the same time ....*"I need that, I really really need that!"*. It is beautiful and my favorite color, would you mind giving me the item number and colorway? I would be so grateful. Again, congrats!!!



Is available at H.com.


----------



## mf19

Another pit stop on my swim  

Introducing my Mansur Gavriel bucket bag in cammello rosa.  Going on a trip this summer to see all of Italy and I thought this would be the perfect bag for the adventure.  Each scratch (because believe me this bag scratches EASILY) will be a little memory of the trip and each place


----------



## stylemechanel

mcwee said:


> I will try to find the receipt, I may just discarded. There's no product label on the scarf itself.



mcwee, thanks, if  you find anything that's great. If not no worries, I've taken a screen shot and will bring it with me to Hermes tomorrow. I'll try H.com as well. I appreciate it!


----------



## stylemechanel

mf19 said:


> Another pit stop on my swim
> 
> Introducing my Mansur Gavriel bucket bag in cammello rosa.  Going on a trip this summer to see all of Italy and I thought this would be the perfect bag for the adventure.  Each scratch (because believe me this bag scratches EASILY) will be a little memory of the trip and each place



That is stunning!!! And classic! And beautiful! It will be the perfect bag, congratulations!


----------



## _Siobhan

Greengoddess8 said:


> Love your Celine nano!  The blue is breathtaking





tutushopper said:


> *This is one stunning Celine nano!  Love the color of this one!  Congrats.*



thank you


----------



## tutushopper

mf19 said:


> Another pit stop on my swim
> 
> Introducing my Mansur Gavriel bucket bag in cammello rosa.  Going on a trip this summer to see all of Italy and I thought this would be the perfect bag for the adventure.  Each scratch (because believe me this bag scratches EASILY) will be a little memory of the trip and each place



This is really pretty, and I love that each scratch will be a memory of your adventures!  I do hope you have a fabulous sojourn through Italy this summer!


----------



## newbie7

I jumped on a different train but same destination: Fuchsia &#128150; &#128571;.  Presenting my tiny birthday gifts...


----------



## poohbag

newbie7 said:


> I jumped on a different train but same destination: Fuchsia &#128150; &#128571;.  Presenting my tiny birthday gifts...
> View attachment 2583262



Oh this is darling newbie7!  Love the color!  What kind of PS11 is this?  Happy birthday! artyhat:resents


----------



## poohbag

mf19 said:


> Another pit stop on my swim
> 
> Introducing my Mansur Gavriel bucket bag in cammello rosa.  Going on a trip this summer to see all of Italy and I thought this would be the perfect bag for the adventure.  Each scratch (because believe me this bag scratches EASILY) will be a little memory of the trip and each place



Congrats!  I see you caught a few lovelies during your swim!  Was contemplating whether to get one myself but they are so HTF so I'm just chillin' on ban island while waiting for the online shop launch.


----------



## newbie7

poohbag said:


> Oh this is darling newbie7!  Love the color!  What kind of PS11 is this?  Happy birthday! artyhat:resents




Thank you, poohbag &#10084;&#65039;.  My birthday was in March, but I just now started to bring her out . It is the Tiny PS11 crossbody.  She isn't tiny at all to me.


----------



## tutushopper

newbie7 said:


> I jumped on a different train but same destination: Fuchsia &#128150; &#128571;.  Presenting my tiny birthday gifts...
> View attachment 2583262



Gorgeous PS (that color is so fabulous) and Dior tribal earrings!  Happy birthday!  partyhat:


----------



## mf19

stylemechanel said:


> That is stunning!!! And classic! And beautiful! It will be the perfect bag, congratulations!



Thanks so much - I'm looking forward to her getting a lot of use and breaking in some more!



tutushopper said:


> This is really pretty, and I love that each scratch will be a memory of your adventures!  I do hope you have a fabulous sojourn through Italy this summer!



Thanks tutu - cannot wait for the trip to begin!



poohbag said:


> Congrats!  I see you caught a few lovelies during your swim!  Was contemplating whether to get one myself but they are so HTF so I'm just chillin' on ban island while waiting for the online shop launch.



I preordered this in Jan because they are so HTF and it arrived in March.  I actually purchased it from the US and had it shipped to Europe since it ended up being cheaper than net-a-porter's prices.  Glad I did that because net-a-porter sold out immediately.  I think if you want to get it sooner just contact MG via their website and ask for the stockists that will be getting the next shipment.  I bought from No6 store (you can email them directly at shop@no6store.com) and had a great experience with them.


----------



## CoachCruiser

Had to get it -- saw it at the Wrentham Outlets and pounced on it -- I've loved this color since I saw it for retail price....My Burberry "little crush" bag with crossbody strap! I LOVE her!!!


----------



## newbie7

tutushopper said:


> Gorgeous PS (that color is so fabulous) and Dior tribal earrings!  Happy birthday!  partyhat:




Thank you, tutushopper.  You are always so kind. &#128157;


----------



## tutushopper

CoachCruiser said:


> Had to get it -- saw it at the Wrentham Outlets and pounced on it -- I've loved this color since I saw it for retail price....My Burberry "little crush" bag with crossbody strap! I LOVE her!!!



Congrats on your great orange Burberry find!  What a great score you found!


----------



## Rajneesh

mf19 said:


> Another pit stop on my swim
> 
> Introducing my Mansur Gavriel bucket bag in cammello rosa.  Going on a trip this summer to see all of Italy and I thought this would be the perfect bag for the adventure.  Each scratch (because believe me this bag scratches EASILY) will be a little memory of the trip and each place


Love the color and leather! Have fun in Italy! Most of my family is in Calabria, I can't wait to go back. Italy is so magical....maybe the magic is in my fat pants become skinny jeans...how does that happen ?! LOL! have fun girly!


----------



## stylemechanel

newbie7 said:


> I jumped on a different train but same destination: Fuchsia &#128150; &#128571;.  Presenting my tiny birthday gifts...
> View attachment 2583262



 That bag is beautiful and doesn't look tiny to me. Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## stylemechanel

CoachCruiser said:


> Had to get it -- saw it at the Wrentham Outlets and pounced on it -- I've loved this color since I saw it for retail price....My Burberry "little crush" bag with crossbody strap! I LOVE her!!!



Congratulations on your Burberry find!!!! Lucky you!


----------



## stylemechanel

_Siobhan said:


> Celine nano &#10024;&#128153;



That blue is amazing, its a really great bag. Congraulations


----------



## ldldb

a rose gold JuC bracelet before price hike


----------



## _Siobhan

ldldb said:


> a rose gold JuC bracelet before price hike



gorgeous! congrats.&#10024;&#128158;


----------



## _Siobhan

Manolo heels &#128096;&#10024;


----------



## Greengoddess8

mf19 said:


> Another pit stop on my swim
> 
> Introducing my Mansur Gavriel bucket bag in cammello rosa.  Going on a trip this summer to see all of Italy and I thought this would be the perfect bag for the adventure.  Each scratch (because believe me this bag scratches EASILY) will be a little memory of the trip and each place



The perfect bag for your adventure!  Congrats and have a lovely time


----------



## Greengoddess8

newbie7 said:


> I jumped on a different train but same destination: Fuchsia &#128150; &#128571;.  Presenting my tiny birthday gifts...
> View attachment 2583262



Congrats on your beautiful fuchsia and earring! Happy Bday


----------



## Greengoddess8

CoachCruiser said:


> Had to get it -- saw it at the Wrentham Outlets and pounced on it -- I've loved this color since I saw it for retail price....My Burberry "little crush" bag with crossbody strap! I LOVE her!!!



Gorgeous orange Congrats!


----------



## Greengoddess8

ldldb said:


> a rose gold JuC bracelet before price hike



LOVE your rose gold JuC bracelet!!!


----------



## Greengoddess8

_Siobhan said:


> Manolo heels &#128096;&#10024;



Gorgeous MB heels! congrats


----------



## tutushopper

ldldb said:


> a rose gold JuC bracelet before price hike



This is gorgeous in the rose gold (the color suits you very well); congrats on getting this before the hike!


----------



## tutushopper

_Siobhan said:


> Manolo heels &#128096;&#10024;



Stunning Manolos.  I love that his shoes are not only beautiful but easy to wear (unlike that French brand that I have that's so pretty to look at but so painful to wear).  I can wear my Manolo heels all day and be just fine.  He's also such a gracious man, too!  Congrats on these beauties!


----------



## Greengoddess8

I forgot to post these)


----------



## Greengoddess8

And  Balmain from months ago


----------



## Greengoddess8

She is so cute she needs a close up) from months ago too


----------



## PrincessCypress

Greengoddess8 said:


> I forgot to post these)





Greengoddess8 said:


> And  Balmain from months ago





Greengoddess8 said:


> She is so cute she needs a close up) from months ago too


These are all so beautiful, Greengoddess8!!! And your little one...she is CUTE!!!


----------



## Greengoddess8

PrincessCypress said:


> These are all so beautiful, Greengoddess8!!! And your little one...she is CUTE!!!



Isn't she too cute in her pink leather dress with bling.


----------



## PrincessCypress

Greengoddess8 said:


> Isn't she too cute in her pink leather dress with bling.


Absolutely!!! I would love to be her matching mama, rose and everything in my hair!


----------



## Greengoddess8

PrincessCypress said:


> Absolutely!!! I would love to be her matching mama, rose and everything in my hair!



I know that's exactly what I thought too


----------



## PrincessCypress

Greengoddess8 said:


> I know that's exactly what I thought too


I already have a matching bag and shoes, too!


----------



## cece1

Greengoddess8 said:


> She is so cute she needs a close up) from months ago too


Too cute!!!


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Greengoddess8 said:


> She is so cute she needs a close up) from months ago too


my goodness how cute is this


----------



## tutushopper

Greengoddess8 said:


> I forgot to post these)



Ooooh you got the camellia thongs!  Those are so comfy and pretty!  Love your black rockstuds, too!  Great shoe choices; congrats!


----------



## Greengoddess8

PrincessCypress said:


> I already have a matching bag and shoes, too!



You sooo do!


----------



## Greengoddess8

cece1 said:


> Too cute!!!



Thanks cece1


----------



## tutushopper

Greengoddess8 said:


> And  Balmain from months ago



Ooooh this is gorgeous; congrats on finding this!  The colors are amazing!


----------



## tutushopper

Greengoddess8 said:


> She is so cute she needs a close up) from months ago too



How cute is this!!!  Love!


----------



## Greengoddess8

tua08366 said:


> my goodness how cute is this



Thank you I couldn't resist!


----------



## Greengoddess8

tutushopper said:


> Ooooh you got the camellia thongs!  Those are so comfy and pretty!  Love your black rockstuds, too!  Great shoe choices; congrats!



They are so comfy love them! Thanks tutu



tutushopper said:


> Ooooh this is gorgeous; congrats on finding this!  The colors are amazing!



Thank you I was thrilled



tutushopper said:


> How cute is this!!!  Love!



I know!!! Isn't she adorable.


----------



## Cuteandcouture

Greengoddess8 said:


> I forgot to post these)




Gorgeous!!!


----------



## CoachCruiser

Greengoddess8 said:


> And  Balmain from months ago


Oh, WOW. That is just stunning. Beautiful!!!  Love, love.


----------



## CoachCruiser

tutushopper said:


> Congrats on your great orange Burberry find!  What a great score you found!


Thank you so much!


----------



## CoachCruiser

stylemechanel said:


> Congratulations on your Burberry find!!!! Lucky you!


Thank you, stylemechanel!  You're sweet!


----------



## CoachCruiser

_Siobhan said:


> Manolo heels &#128096;&#10024;


Oh, my...now those are beautiful. I wish I still wore heels....have't since I was about 22-23...? I don't remember (I'm 37 now!). lol


----------



## CoachCruiser

I've been busy....er, buying stuff....this weekend. Yikes! (But OH so HAPPY!!!)

Bought a lovely pouchette from Reed Krakoff. It's printed leather (which shocked me when I picked it up, as it looked like satin or something else!)....it's a close-up abstract of a peony flower. Peonies are my favorite flower, so of course I had to get it....although the design and colors remind me a dreamy, underwater seascape (I'm also an ocean girl!). The front has a cute pocket for stuffing in bills/etc. 

Also HAD to get a Panarea tote in coated canvas from Dior in the "older" style (size small, though it's quite big), before they sold their remaining stock. (They've since redesigned the Panarea, now on the Dior website). I'm in love with this color emerald. It's actually a much brighter, more brilliant color in real life. I'm in love and wanted to sleep with it next to my pillow last night. Lol. Anyway, I've been a longtime fan of Dior and I think there's magic in those boutiques!! My husband thought I was more than a bit nuts yesterday because when we were quickly approaching the store, I said, "wait! slow down...we need to savor the entrance and the whole experience..." LOL. 

Ok...I think I see ban island approaching up ahead......but that's ok....because I'm in love with what I have.


----------



## stylemechanel

CoachCruiser said:


> I've been busy....er, buying stuff....this weekend. Yikes! (But OH so HAPPY!!!)
> 
> Bought a lovely pouchette from Reed Krakoff. It's printed leather (which shocked me when I picked it up, as it looked like satin or something else!)....it's a close-up abstract of a peony flower. Peonies are my favorite flower, so of course I had to get it....although the design and colors remind me a dreamy, underwater seascape (I'm also an ocean girl!). The front has a cute pocket for stuffing in bills/etc.
> 
> Also HAD to get a Panarea tote in coated canvas from Dior in the "older" style (size small, though it's quite big), before they sold their remaining stock. (They've since redesigned the Panarea, now on the Dior website). I'm in love with this color emerald. It's actually a much brighter, more brilliant color in real life. I'm in love and wanted to sleep with it next to my pillow last night. Lol. Anyway, I've been a longtime fan of Dior and I think there's magic in those boutiques!! My husband thought I was more than a bit nuts yesterday because when we were quickly approaching the store, I said, "wait! slow down...we need to savor the entrance and the whole experience..." LOL.
> 
> Ok...I think I see ban island approaching up ahead......but that's ok....because I'm in love with what I have.




What special finds coachcruiser!!! I  love the colors of the pouchette, you are right it looks like some beautiful underwater seen. Really pretty pieces. Congrats!


----------



## newbie7

stylemechanel said:


> That bag is beautiful and doesn't look tiny to me. Happy Birthday!!!!



Thank you, stylemechanel


----------



## panthere55

I went a little crazy at LV


----------



## Greengoddess8

CoachCruiser said:


> I've been busy....er, buying stuff....this weekend. Yikes! (But OH so HAPPY!!!)
> 
> Bought a lovely pouchette from Reed Krakoff. It's printed leather (which shocked me when I picked it up, as it looked like satin or something else!)....it's a close-up abstract of a peony flower. Peonies are my favorite flower, so of course I had to get it....although the design and colors remind me a dreamy, underwater seascape (I'm also an ocean girl!). The front has a cute pocket for stuffing in bills/etc.
> 
> Also HAD to get a Panarea tote in coated canvas from Dior in the "older" style (size small, though it's quite big), before they sold their remaining stock. (They've since redesigned the Panarea, now on the Dior website). I'm in love with this color emerald. It's actually a much brighter, more brilliant color in real life. I'm in love and wanted to sleep with it next to my pillow last night. Lol. Anyway, I've been a longtime fan of Dior and I think there's magic in those boutiques!! My husband thought I was more than a bit nuts yesterday because when we were quickly approaching the store, I said, "wait! slow down...we need to savor the entrance and the whole experience..." LOL.
> 
> Ok...I think I see ban island approaching up ahead......but that's ok....because I'm in love with what I have.



I guess, I haven't been on this thread in a month  I love your Reed Krahoff pouchette!
And, you know you brought me my green panarea. Enjoy them both!


----------



## Greengoddess8

panthere55 said:


> I went a little crazy at LV



Congratulations on your new LV additions!  I'm swooning over the lavender!!!


----------



## DRJones616

Greengoddess8 said:


> Congratulations on your new LV additions!  I'm swooning over the lavender!!!


+1


----------



## ibeblessed

My Pandora goat skin


----------



## panthere55

Greengoddess8 said:


> Congratulations on your new LV additions!  I'm swooning over the lavender!!!





DRJones616 said:


> +1




Thank you guys!


----------



## anshort4angel

panthere55 said:


> I went a little crazy at LV


Omg the colors!   that capucines especially pulling at my heart strings!


----------



## anshort4angel

Hunted this cutie down last week!


----------



## panthere55

anshort4angel said:


> Omg the colors!   that capucines especially pulling at my heart strings!



Thank you! I actually didn't think I was going to love capucine so much! It is soooo beautiful and I can wear it cross body with the strap. It's just perfect!


----------



## panthere55

anshort4angel said:


> Hunted this cutie down last week!
> View attachment 2617135



So bright! LOVE it!


----------



## anshort4angel

It's been my avatar photo for a while but since I bought her barely a month ago and posted a new look on my blog today, thought I'd share a detail shot of my Louis Vuitton Louise in Corail


----------



## baghagg

anshort4angel said:


> Hunted this cutie down last week!
> View attachment 2617135



what a great shot this is!


----------



## Rami00

anshort4angel said:


> It's been my avatar photo for a while but since I bought her barely a month ago and posted a new look on my blog today, thought I'd share a detail shot of my Louis Vuitton Louise in Corail
> 
> View attachment 2618112


The color is so dreamy.


----------



## Rami00

anshort4angel said:


> Hunted this cutie down last week!
> View attachment 2617135


Beautiful pop of color!


----------



## Greengoddess8

ibeblessed said:


> My Pandora goat skin



Congrats on your Pandora goat skin!


----------



## baghagg

Cuteandcouture said:


> View attachment 2558056
> 
> Joining the fancy shoe club!!! My first valentino rockstuds!!! Love everything about this heel!!!



these look GREAT on you!  You definitely chose the right color for this style ~ the edginess of the hardware juxtaposed to a soft, neutral color is the way to go with these babies!


----------



## Greengoddess8

anshort4angel said:


> Hunted this cutie down last week!
> View attachment 2617135





anshort4angel said:


> It's been my avatar photo for a while but since I bought her barely a month ago and posted a new look on my blog today, thought I'd share a detail shot of my Louis Vuitton Louise in Corail
> 
> View attachment 2618112



Love your bags and pictures! Are these all new Essie colors?  Love them, too


----------



## anshort4angel

Thank you ladies!!!  I don't normally splurge so many times in one month lol but I'm so in love!!


----------



## mylilsnowy

Greengoddess8 said:


> She is so cute she needs a close up) from months ago too



OMG she is very adorable GG


----------



## mylilsnowy

panthere55 said:


> I went a little crazy at LV



Congrats on the LV, they are beautiful!


----------



## Greengoddess8

mylilsnowy said:


> OMG she is very adorable GG



Thank you, I thought so too


----------



## panthere55

anshort4angel said:


> It's been my avatar photo for a while but since I bought her barely a month ago and posted a new look on my blog today, thought I'd share a detail shot of my Louis Vuitton Louise in Corail
> 
> View attachment 2618112




Love it!!! Congrats!


----------



## rowy65

Been obsessed with LV and the color burgundy lately...
Speedy 25 in Grenat


----------



## rowy65

Just picked up my Epi BB Noe in fuchsia


----------



## panthere55

mylilsnowy said:


> Congrats on the LV, they are beautiful!



Thank you!


----------



## Greengoddess8

rowy65 said:


> Been obsessed with LV and the color burgundy lately...
> Speedy 25 in Grenat



Then this is the perfect bag for you! Congrats and enjoy


----------



## Greengoddess8

rowy65 said:


> Just picked up my Epi BB Noe in fuchsia



Another fabulous bag! Congrats


----------



## rowy65

Greengoddess8 said:


> Then this is the perfect bag for you! Congrats and enjoy





Greengoddess8 said:


> Another fabulous bag! Congrats



Thanks so much Greengoddess!  I'm pretty happy with both bags


----------



## Greengoddess8

rowy65 said:


> Thanks so much Greengoddess!  I'm pretty happy with both bags



I can see why! enjoy!


----------



## OCMomof3

rowy65 said:


> Been obsessed with LV and the color burgundy lately...
> Speedy 25 in Grenat



Stunning.  I am new to Chanel from LV, and this will be my next LV bag.  Grenat is such a beautiful and unique color, and Empreinte leather wears so well!


----------



## poohbag

anshort4angel said:


> Hunted this cutie down last week!
> View attachment 2617135





anshort4angel said:


> It's been my avatar photo for a while but since I bought her barely a month ago and posted a new look on my blog today, thought I'd share a detail shot of my Louis Vuitton Louise in Corail
> 
> View attachment 2618112



OMG love both!!


----------



## anshort4angel

poohbag said:


> OMG love both!!



Thanks so much!!  I love colorful bags and need to add a colorful chanel to my collection soon!


----------



## poohbag

panthere55 said:


> I went a little crazy at LV



Ahhh!   I was never a LV fan but seeing all these beautiful colorful bags is planting a dangerous seed in my head!  Enjoy pathere55!


----------



## poohbag

anshort4angel said:


> Thanks so much!!  I love colorful bags and need to add a colorful chanel to my collection soon!



Can't wait to see what you'll end up!  Hope you've been enjoying your boy bag too after your braided boy fiasco!


----------



## poohbag

rowy65 said:


> Just picked up my Epi BB Noe in fuchsia



Rowy65 congrats on all your fabulous LV additions!  I especially love this one!


----------



## rowy65

OCMomof3 said:


> Stunning.  I am new to Chanel from LV, and this will be my next LV bag.  Grenat is such a beautiful and unique color, and Empreinte leather wears so well!


Thanks so much!  I love Empriente also and the color is quite special


poohbag said:


> Rowy65 congrats on all your fabulous LV additions!  I especially love this one!



Thanks so much Poohbag   You're a very good co-conspirator with my shenanigans


----------



## Rami00

rowy65 said:


> Just picked up my Epi BB Noe in fuchsia


The color looks amazing! Congrats.


----------



## baghagg

My Dior Soft waiting to roll...


----------



## panthere55

I got this beauty in today from Dior! So happy!


----------



## snowbubble

panthere55 said:


> I got this beauty in today from Dior! So happy!


WOWW that is unbelievable stunning... beautiful... beyond words..


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

anshort4angel said:


> It's been my avatar photo for a while but since I bought her barely a month ago and posted a new look on my blog today, thought I'd share a detail shot of my Louis Vuitton Louise in Corail
> 
> View attachment 2618112



I love this. I would like for them to do a beige or black.


----------



## Greengoddess8

baghagg said:


> My Dior Soft waiting to roll...



Oh, how lovely!  I'm thinking of a soft tote for my next tote


----------



## Greengoddess8

panthere55 said:


> I got this beauty in today from Dior! So happy!



GORGEOUS!  Another home run hit out of the park, my friend!  Enjoy


----------



## panthere55

snowbubble said:


> WOWW that is unbelievable stunning... beautiful... beyond words..





Greengoddess8 said:


> GORGEOUS!  Another home run hit out of the park, my friend!  Enjoy




Thank you guys! I am super happy with it!


----------



## Chanel316

My 1st Phillip Lim


----------



## Chanel316

baghagg said:


> My Dior Soft waiting to roll...





panthere55 said:


> I got this beauty in today from Dior! So happy!



Pretty bags!!!


----------



## panthere55

Chanel316 said:


> Pretty bags!!!



Thank you! And I love your bag too!


----------



## Nikki528

Gucci soho leather chain shoulder  bag I picked up today (as part of their sale). It looks gold but it's actually a metallic pewter color.





Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Greengoddess8

panthere55 said:


> I got this beauty in today from Dior! So happy!





baghagg said:


> My Dior Soft waiting to roll...



Did you ladies go shopping at Dior again without me!!?


----------



## Greengoddess8

Chanel316 said:


> My 1st Phillip Lim



Very cool with the green!!!


----------



## Greengoddess8

Nikki528 said:


> Gucci soho leather chain shoulder  bag I picked up today (as part of their sale). It looks gold but it's actually a metallic pewter color.
> 
> View attachment 2640063
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



What a great find! Enjoy


----------



## Nikki528

Greengoddess8 said:


> What a great find! Enjoy




Yea it's a cute bag. I like that I can double the chain to make a cute small shoulder bag.


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## cclady

Nikki528 said:


> Gucci soho leather chain shoulder  bag I picked up today (as part of their sale). It looks gold but it's actually a metallic pewter color.
> 
> View attachment 2640063
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum




I love the metalic gucci and the leather!


----------



## panthere55

Greengoddess8 said:


> Did you ladies go shopping at Dior again without me!!?



Yesssssss can't stay away! Hahaha...join us!


----------



## snowbubble

Greengoddess8 said:


> Did you ladies go shopping at Dior again without me!!?



1+ 

Hahaha

 dior bann island tooo...


----------



## KristinaMarie

My new Mulberry small Del Rey in ostrich & calfskin leather


----------



## PrincessCypress

My Bottega Veneta mini fringe bag! I've been carrying her all week. Here I am taking her to yoga class and below that is a close-up pic of her all by herself.


----------



## Greengoddess8

panthere55 said:


> Yesssssss can't stay away! Hahaha...join us!



I will next time)


----------



## Greengoddess8

snowbubble said:


> 1+
> 
> Hahaha
> 
> dior bann island tooo...



Oh no say it's not so!  I need to live vicariously


----------



## Greengoddess8

KristinaMarie said:


> My new Mulberry small Del Rey in ostrich & calfskin leather
> View attachment 2643336



She is gorgeous! Congrats


----------



## Greengoddess8

PrincessCypress said:


> My Bottega Veneta mini fringe bag! I've been carrying her all week. Here I am taking her to yoga class and below that is a close-up pic of her all by herself.



OMG she is gorgeous! When did you get this beauty? Congrats


----------



## cmrDesign

PrincessCypress said:


> My Bottega Veneta mini fringe bag! I've been carrying her all week. Here I am taking her to yoga class and below that is a close-up pic of her all by herself.




Congratulations on your amazing bag!!! I keep thinking about getting a fringe bag (Gucci, Valentino) but hadn't seen this one......love it!!!


----------



## aurora29

A little bit of orange from Hawaii &#128522;


----------



## mcwee

This pearl is so attractive&#128516;


----------



## Designerhbgirl

Cheated on Chanel with Fendi. Picked up this beauty in Rome - Fendi Selleria Anna in asphalt. It's much more beautiful in person. I love it


----------



## Greengoddess8

aurora29 said:


> A little bit of orange from Hawaii &#128522;



Wonderful H bracelet! Enjoy


----------



## Greengoddess8

mcwee said:


> This pearl is so attractive&#128516;



Beautiful mcwee!


----------



## Greengoddess8

Designerhbgirl said:


> Cheated on Chanel with Fendi. Picked up this beauty in Rome - Fendi Selleria Anna in asphalt. It's much more beautiful in person. I love it



The leather looks yummy


----------



## PrincessCypress

Greengoddess8 said:


> OMG she is gorgeous! When did you get this beauty? Congrats


I actually got her a few months ago, Greengoddess8. But she's been hiding in my closet ever since I got distracted with Chanel. I'm so glad I took her out now, as I love carrying her everywhere! 



cmrDesign said:


> Congratulations on your amazing bag!!! I keep thinking about getting a fringe bag (Gucci, Valentino) but hadn't seen this one......love it!!!


Thank you, cmrDesign! This is my first fringe bag and I'm so in love with the long fringes! Hope you find your future fringe bag soon!


----------



## Cuteandcouture

Forgive the untidy mess in the background! My new valentino rockstud flats!! In fuchsia!!! F47!! Love this shade!!!


----------



## Greengoddess8

Cuteandcouture said:


> View attachment 2646865
> 
> Forgive the untidy mess in the background! My new valentino rockstud flats!! In fuchsia!!! F47!! Love this shade!!!



Oh, they are awesome C&C!  Congrats!  How do they look with your mini?


----------



## theweimsmom

My fushsia Gucci arrived today. Lazy Fed-ex guy delivered to the mail room instead of my floor!  Argh, had to this beauty down!!!

She is actually quite soft. The interior of the flap is suede, I wasn't expecting that!  She is quite similar in size to my Chanel mini.


----------



## Designerhbgirl

Cuteandcouture said:


> View attachment 2646865
> 
> Forgive the untidy mess in the background! My new valentino rockstud flats!! In fuchsia!!! F47!! Love this shade!!!


These are so cute!


----------



## Designerhbgirl

theweimsmom said:


> My fushsia Gucci arrived today. Lazy Fed-ex guy delivered to the mail room instead of my floor!  Argh, had to this beauty down!!!
> 
> She is actually quite soft. The interior of the flap is suede, I wasn't expecting that!  She is quite similar in size to my Chanel mini.


Very pretty - worth the hunt!


----------



## Cuteandcouture

Designerhbgirl said:


> These are so cute!




Thanks designerhbgirl!!


----------



## Greengoddess8

theweimsmom said:


> My fushsia Gucci arrived today. Lazy Fed-ex guy delivered to the mail room instead of my floor!  Argh, had to this beauty down!!!
> 
> She is actually quite soft. The interior of the flap is suede, I wasn't expecting that!  She is quite similar in size to my Chanel mini.



She is adorable, congratulations!


----------



## misspursecvr

One of my fave bags! Celine phantom


----------



## ibeblessed

misspursecvr said:


> View attachment 2651528
> 
> 
> One of my fave bags! Celine phantom



Congrats!   I want this too!!


----------



## misspursecvr

ibeblessed said:


> Congrats!   I want this too!!




Thanks!


----------



## ibeblessed

theweimsmom said:


> My fushsia Gucci arrived today. Lazy Fed-ex guy delivered to the mail room instead of my floor!  Argh, had to this beauty down!!!
> 
> She is actually quite soft. The interior of the flap is suede, I wasn't expecting that!  She is quite similar in size to my Chanel mini.



This is Gorgeous and a beautiful color!


----------



## ibeblessed

Cuteandcouture said:


> View attachment 2646865
> 
> Forgive the untidy mess in the background! My new valentino rockstud flats!! In fuchsia!!! F47!! Love this shade!!!



Love these! ! I so wanted these too!! Congrats!


----------



## Greengoddess8

misspursecvr said:


> View attachment 2651528
> 
> 
> One of my fave bags! Celine phantom



What a great bag!  Congrats)


----------



## misspursecvr

Greengoddess8 said:


> What a great bag!  Congrats)



Thank you! I love it so much.


----------



## Cuteandcouture

ibeblessed said:


> Love these! ! I so wanted these too!! Congrats!




Thanks!! Love them so far!!


----------



## allure244

Cuteandcouture said:


> View attachment 2646865
> 
> Forgive the untidy mess in the background! My new valentino rockstud flats!! In fuchsia!!! F47!! Love this shade!!!



Ooh gorgeous. Where did you find these? I could only find the fluorescent pink shade which doesn't match the chanel fuchsia mini.


----------



## Cuteandcouture

allure244 said:


> Ooh gorgeous. Where did you find these? I could only find the fluorescent pink shade which doesn't match the chanel fuchsia mini.




I found them on ebay. I had to make sure they weren't f10 neon pinks. So I researched the seasonal colors and found out these were from last spring.


----------



## cmrDesign

misspursecvr said:


> View attachment 2651528
> 
> 
> One of my fave bags! Celine phantom




Love, love this bag!!!!


----------



## BirkinLover77

Cuteandcouture said:


> View attachment 2646865
> 
> Forgive the untidy mess in the background! My new valentino rockstud flats!! In fuchsia!!! F47!! Love this shade!!!


Congrats, they look pretty on you


----------



## BirkinLover77

misspursecvr said:


> View attachment 2651528
> 
> 
> One of my fave bags! Celine phantom


Gorgeous


----------



## cmrDesign

Valentino clutch from the Shanghai Runway Collection.....had to have this because dragons are my favorite....


----------



## thay

misspursecvr said:


> View attachment 2651528
> 
> 
> One of my fave bags! Celine phantom



stunning!! i do love my phantom - this one is gorgeous, what color is that? congratulations!!


----------



## allure244

Cuteandcouture said:


> I found them on ebay. I had to make sure they weren't f10 neon pinks. So I researched the seasonal colors and found out these were from last spring.



thanks. i had found the F47 in the kitten heel rock stud at nordstrom but I returned them because I had wanted the higher heel one. didn't realize that when i ordered the higher heeled version at the valentino store that they were going to be a different shade of pink. now i wish i had just kept the kitten heel version because they matched the fuchsia mini better. oh well. now i will have to look on ebay too. hee hee.


----------



## ibeblessed

cmrDesign said:


> Valentino clutch from the Shanghai Runway Collection.....had to have this because dragons are my favorite....
> View attachment 2652277



This bag is sooo sexxy!!!


----------



## Cuteandcouture

allure244 said:


> thanks. i had found the F47 in the kitten heel rock stud at nordstrom but I returned them because I had wanted the higher heel one. didn't realize that when i ordered the higher heeled version at the valentino store that they were going to be a different shade of pink. now i wish i had just kept the kitten heel version because they matched the fuchsia mini better. oh well. now i will have to look on ebay too. hee hee.




Awwww yah it's so hard to know too!! The pics on the site are not what they are IRL! Good luck searching!! I think they will turn up!!


----------



## tutushopper

cmrDesign said:


> Valentino clutch from the Shanghai Runway Collection.....had to have this because dragons are my favorite....
> View attachment 2652277



*This is one very awesome bag; congrats on finding this!*


----------



## tutushopper

Cuteandcouture said:


> View attachment 2646865
> 
> Forgive the untidy mess in the background! My new valentino rockstud flats!! In fuchsia!!! F47!! Love this shade!!!


*
Fabulous fuchsia find of these rockstud Valentinos from last year; congrats!!  The color is so happy and will match that lovely fuchsia patent mini so well! *


----------



## tutushopper

theweimsmom said:


> My fushsia Gucci arrived today. Lazy Fed-ex guy delivered to the mail room instead of my floor!  Argh, had to this beauty down!!!
> 
> She is actually quite soft. The interior of the flap is suede, I wasn't expecting that!  She is quite similar in size to my Chanel mini.



*Gorgeous Gucci fuchsia bag!  Such a lovely find; congrats!*


----------



## tutushopper

misspursecvr said:


> View attachment 2651528
> 
> 
> One of my fave bags! Celine phantom


*
Stunning Celine phantom; congrats on securing this beauty!*


----------



## tutushopper

So, I have many boxes still to unpack, but I have internet finally (yay!), and have received a few packages that were held until I arrived.  Here are two of my outside Chanel indulgences:  my sparkly Dior crystal sandals and my turquoise Dior Mini Bar bag.  I'm quite thrilled with this bag (and about time I made up my mind about a color with Dior...it's only taken me 3 price increases to do so). The Mini Bar also goes quite well with some earlier purchased Chanel shoes; I love it when things work out like that unplanned.


----------



## cmrDesign

ibeblessed said:


> This bag is sooo sexxy!!!




Thank you!


----------



## cmrDesign

tutushopper said:


> *This is one very awesome bag; congrats on finding this!*




Hi Tutu! Great to have you back! I hope your move is at the point of feeling manageable - I know how overwhelming it can be....

Thank you - dragons are my favorite - I just couldn't pass this one up....


----------



## cmrDesign

tutushopper said:


> So, I have many boxes still to unpack, but I have internet finally (yay!), and have received a few packages that were held until I arrived.  Here are two of my outside Chanel indulgences:  my sparkly Dior crystal sandals and my turquoise Dior Mini Bar bag.  I'm quite thrilled with this bag (and about time I made up my mind about a color with Dior...it's only taken me 3 price increases to do so). The Mini Bar also goes quite well with some earlier purchased Chanel shoes; I love it when things work out like that unplanned.




I love your Mini Bar - the metal wrap on the handle is so sophisticated and the color is TDF!!!!!


----------



## ibeblessed

tutushopper said:


> So, I have many boxes still to unpack, but I have internet finally (yay!), and have received a few packages that were held until I arrived.  Here are two of my outside Chanel indulgences:  my sparkly Dior crystal sandals and my turquoise Dior Mini Bar bag.  I'm quite thrilled with this bag (and about time I made up my mind about a color with Dior...it's only taken me 3 price increases to do so). The Mini Bar also goes quite well with some earlier purchased Chanel shoes; I love it when things work out like that unplanned.



Welcome Back Tutu!  That Dior Bar is fabulous!! Love that color too


----------



## Blanterns

Just got my RG Cartier Love with diamonds


----------



## Cuteandcouture

Blanterns said:


> Just got my RG Cartier Love with diamonds
> View attachment 2652698




So nice!!! I've always wanted a rose gold one!!! It's beautiful! Congrats!!


----------



## Cuteandcouture

tutushopper said:


> So, I have many boxes still to unpack, but I have internet finally (yay!), and have received a few packages that were held until I arrived.  Here are two of my outside Chanel indulgences:  my sparkly Dior crystal sandals and my turquoise Dior Mini Bar bag.  I'm quite thrilled with this bag (and about time I made up my mind about a color with Dior...it's only taken me 3 price increases to do so). The Mini Bar also goes quite well with some earlier purchased Chanel shoes; I love it when things work out like that unplanned.




Gorgeous dior mini bar bag!!! It's really gorgeous!!!


----------



## emjetz

Cheated chanel and just got my first celine micro luggage!


----------



## Une_passante

emjetz said:


> Cheated chanel and just got my first celine micro luggage!



Congrats! I am starting to really like this bag.
Almost got one when I was in Singapore last month but they didn't have the colour I wanted 
: (


----------



## tutushopper

cmrDesign said:


> Hi Tutu! Great to have you back! I hope your move is at the point of feeling manageable - I know how overwhelming it can be....
> 
> Thank you - dragons are my favorite - I just couldn't pass this one up....


I'm glad you didn't as the bag is totally fabulous!!!  I'm happy to have the move done; now on to the remodel!  


cmrDesign said:


> I love your Mini Bar - the metal wrap on the handle is so sophisticated and the color is TDF!!!!!


Thanks so much!  I love the color and the silver accents are really unique.


ibeblessed said:


> Welcome Back Tutu!  That Dior Bar is fabulous!! Love that color too


Thank you so much!  I love the color, too!


Cuteandcouture said:


> Gorgeous dior mini bar bag!!! It's really gorgeous!!!


Thank you!


----------



## tutushopper

Blanterns said:


> Just got my RG Cartier Love with diamonds
> View attachment 2652698



Gorgeous rose gold Love; congrats!


----------



## tutushopper

emjetz said:


> Cheated chanel and just got my first celine micro luggage!


Congrats on your first Celine micro luggage; it's stunning!


----------



## Greengoddess8

tutushopper said:


> So, I have many boxes still to unpack, but I have internet finally (yay!), and have received a few packages that were held until I arrived.  Here are two of my outside Chanel indulgences:  my sparkly Dior crystal sandals and my turquoise Dior Mini Bar bag.  I'm quite thrilled with this bag (and about time I made up my mind about a color with Dior...it's only taken me 3 price increases to do so). The Mini Bar also goes quite well with some earlier purchased Chanel shoes; I love it when things work out like that unplanned.



LOVE, LOVE, LOVE, everything tutu! Stunning


----------



## Designerhbgirl

emjetz said:


> Cheated chanel and just got my first celine micro luggage!


Love your new bag - congratulations!


----------



## Greengoddess8

emjetz said:


> Cheated chanel and just got my first celine micro luggage!



Congrats on your Celine micro luggage!


----------



## Greengoddess8

cmrDesign said:


> Valentino clutch from the Shanghai Runway Collection.....had to have this because dragons are my favorite....
> View attachment 2652277



LOVE the dragon!  Congrats & a Enjoy!


----------



## Greengoddess8

Forgot to post these little darlings


----------



## tutushopper

Greengoddess8 said:


> Forgot to post these little darlings



Ohmy!  How could these gorgeous green shoes slip your mind!?  They are fabulous; congrats!


----------



## Greengoddess8

tutushopper said:


> Ohmy!  How could these gorgeous green shoes slip your mind!?  They are fabulous; congrats!



Thank you tutu  the shoes didn't slip my mind  I just meant posting them slipped my mind


----------



## PrincessCypress

Greengoddess8 said:


> Forgot to post these little darlings


Love, love, love these, Greengoddess8!!!


----------



## Greengoddess8

PrincessCypress said:


> Love, love, love these, Greengoddess8!!!



Thank you my dear Finally posted them. Hope to see your goodies soon!  When you can get DH out of the house


----------



## calflu

Love the turquoise mini bar and the shoes! Good pick!




tutushopper said:


> So, I have many boxes still to unpack, but I have internet finally (yay!), and have received a few packages that were held until I arrived.  Here are two of my outside Chanel indulgences:  my sparkly Dior crystal sandals and my turquoise Dior Mini Bar bag.  I'm quite thrilled with this bag (and about time I made up my mind about a color with Dior...it's only taken me 3 price increases to do so). The Mini Bar also goes quite well with some earlier purchased Chanel shoes; I love it when things work out like that unplanned.


----------



## PrincessCypress

Greengoddess8 said:


> Thank you my dear Finally posted them. Hope to see your goodies soon!  When you can get DH out of the house


Haha, Greengoddess8! I've already started making a list of new goodies I want to photograph when I have the house to myself, just so I don't forget anything! It will be soon, I hope.


----------



## tutushopper

calflu said:


> Love the turquoise mini bar and the shoes! Good pick!



Thanks so much!  I really do love the bag and couldn't be happier with the choice!


----------



## Greengoddess8

PrincessCypress said:


> Haha, Greengoddess8! I've already started making a list of new goodies I want to photograph when I have the house to myself, just so I don't forget anything! It will be soon, I hope.



I hope so too. Yes, make sure to make a list!  I don't want you to forget anything
Will you be joining us on the Island soon?


----------



## PrincessCypress

Greengoddess8 said:


> I hope so too. Yes, make sure to make a list!  I don't want you to forget anything
> Will you be joining us on the Island soon?


Yes, I'm already on Chanel Ban island now that I have my fuchsia lamb mini and I just put myself on shoe ban island! Valentino, YSL and mooooooore...whew! 

At least I can finally do my rockstud pinwheel!!!


----------



## Greengoddess8

PrincessCypress said:


> Yes, I'm already on Chanel Ban island now that I have my fuchsia lamb mini and I just put myself on shoe ban island! Valentino, YSL and mooooooore...whew!
> 
> At least I can finally do my rockstud pinwheel!!!



I can't wait to see your pin well!  And, everything else, of course!!!


----------



## ldldb

it's been a busy first half of the year but i did make a little time for some retail therapy : evelyne in canopee (one of my fav Hermes colors!) and a sibling for my juste un clou bracelet!


----------



## aa12

misspursecvr said:


> View attachment 2651528
> 
> 
> One of my fave bags! Celine phantom



Gorgeous! Do you mind me asking where you purchased this beauty?


----------



## misspursecvr

aa12 said:


> Gorgeous! Do you mind me asking where you purchased this beauty?




Miami Florida&#128516;


----------



## tutushopper

ldldb said:


> it's been a busy first half of the year but i did make a little time for some retail therapy : evelyne in canopee (one of my fav Hermes colors!) and a sibling for my juste un clou bracelet!



Love your Evelyne and love bracelet! Glad you had time to share these beautiful pieces with us; congrats & miss your postings.


----------



## ldldb

tutushopper said:


> Love your Evelyne and love bracelet! Glad you had time to share these beautiful pieces with us; congrats & miss your postings.



hi tutu! at least work keeps me out of shopping trouble (sort of). really enjoying all your chanel finds, though! fingers crossed i'll have some luck during the chanel rtw sale!!


----------



## Greengoddess8

ldldb said:


> it's been a busy first half of the year but i did make a little time for some retail therapy : evelyne in canopee (one of my fav Hermes colors!) and a sibling for my juste un clou bracelet!



Gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## ldldb

Greengoddess8 said:


> Gorgeous! Congrats!



thanks!!


----------



## Rami00

tutushopper said:


> So, I have many boxes still to unpack, but I have internet finally (yay!), and have received a few packages that were held until I arrived.  Here are two of my outside Chanel indulgences:  my sparkly Dior crystal sandals and my turquoise Dior Mini Bar bag.  I'm quite thrilled with this bag (and about time I made up my mind about a color with Dior...it's only taken me 3 price increases to do so). The Mini Bar also goes quite well with some earlier purchased Chanel shoes; I love it when things work out like that unplanned.



Beautiful color Tutu. Congrats!


----------



## Rami00

Greengoddess8 said:


> Forgot to post these little darlings



Fabulous. Congrats!


----------



## Rami00

Blanterns said:


> Just got my RG Cartier Love with diamonds
> View attachment 2652698



Congrats! It's on my list too.


----------



## Rami00

ldldb said:


> it's been a busy first half of the year but i did make a little time for some retail therapy : evelyne in canopee (one of my fav Hermes colors!) and a sibling for my juste un clou bracelet!



Congrats. Ever single piece is TDF


----------



## OrangeSherbet

Hello everyone! It has been a while since I came on here but I am very excited to share my non-Chanel -oops- pieces with you. 

First up is a ring that takes 2.5 months to reach me as it has to be ordered and made in France for me. From my fave jewellery brand, Mauboussin, I present my aquamarine on diamonds anniversary ring! 



Next is my big big damage but I have had my eye on this bag for quite some time and finally pulled the trigger. Also, coming all the way from France. Here is the Hermes Sac Roulis in rouge casaque. Pictured with my Dogon wallet in geranium to show that it's a true red red. 



Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## tutushopper

OrangeSherbet said:


> Hello everyone! It has been a while since I came on here but I
> am very excited to share my non-Chanel -oops- pieces with you.
> 
> First up is a ring that takes 2.5 months to reach me as it has to be ordered and made in France for me. From my fave jewellery brand, Mauboussin, I present my aquamarine on diamonds anniversary ring!
> View attachment 2654624
> 
> 
> Next is my big big damage but I have had my eye on this bag for quite some time and finally pulled the trigger. Also, coming all the way from France. Here is the Hermes Sac Roulis in rouge casaque. Pictured with my Dogon wallet in geranium to show that it's a true red red.
> View attachment 2654629
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!



Stunning aquamarine & diamond anniversary ring; congrats on this beauty and happy anniversary! Congrats also on your radiant red Hermes SR in RC!


----------



## tutushopper

Rami00 said:


> Beautiful color Tutu. Congrats!



Thank you!


----------



## OrangeSherbet

tutushopper said:


> Stunning aquamarine & diamond anniversary ring; congrats on this beauty and happy anniversary! Congrats also on your radiant red Hermes SR in RC!




Thank you so much, tutushopper! I like your turquoise Dior bag too, it is such a stunning colour. The leather reminds me of Hermes leathers too. Haha, I think I better stay busy so I will not be tempted to drop by the Dior boutiques to take a look around. Hehee.


----------



## tutushopper

OrangeSherbet said:


> Thank you so much, tutushopper! I like your turquoise Dior bag too, it is such a stunning colour. The leather reminds me of Hermes leathers too. Haha, I think I better stay busy so I will not be tempted to drop by the Dior boutiques to take a look around. Hehee.



Oh, but you really should go to check out the Dior boutiques!  They have some fabulous bags that are handmade, just like Hermes, and some incredible colors!  The leather of this Mini Bar is very much like the leather Hermes uses.  I think you would find many bags to be of your liking at Dior!


----------



## Piyo1115

OrangeSherbet said:


> Hello everyone! It has been a while since I came on here but I am very excited to share my non-Chanel -oops- pieces with you.
> 
> First up is a ring that takes 2.5 months to reach me as it has to be ordered and made in France for me. From my fave jewellery brand, Mauboussin, I present my aquamarine on diamonds anniversary ring!
> View attachment 2654624
> 
> 
> Next is my big big damage but I have had my eye on this bag for quite some time and finally pulled the trigger. Also, coming all the way from France. Here is the Hermes Sac Roulis in rouge casaque. Pictured with my Dogon wallet in geranium to show that it's a true red red.
> View attachment 2654629
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!




Wow those are some jaw dropping pieces! Congrats


----------



## Piyo1115

tutushopper said:


> So, I have many boxes still to unpack, but I have internet finally (yay!), and have received a few packages that were held until I arrived.  Here are two of my outside Chanel indulgences:  my sparkly Dior crystal sandals and my turquoise Dior Mini Bar bag.  I'm quite thrilled with this bag (and about time I made up my mind about a color with Dior...it's only taken me 3 price increases to do so). The Mini Bar also goes quite well with some earlier purchased Chanel shoes; I love it when things work out like that unplanned.




Tutu that turquoise is such a yummy color and the shoes are so cool!!


----------



## Piyo1115

emjetz said:


> Cheated chanel and just got my first celine micro luggage!




Oooh love the micro, perfect size and classic color you got


----------



## Piyo1115

Greengoddess8 said:


> Forgot to post these little darlings




Love the pop of color! &#128516;


----------



## Piyo1115

ldldb said:


> it's been a busy first half of the year but i did make a little time for some retail therapy : evelyne in canopee (one of my fav Hermes colors!) and a sibling for my juste un clou bracelet!




Retail therapy is the best, especially from these beauties, congrats!


----------



## OrangeSherbet

Piyo1115 said:


> Wow those are some jaw dropping pieces! Congrats




Thank you for your sweet comment! Yes, they are and they make me so happy


----------



## OrangeSherbet

tutushopper said:


> Oh, but you really should go to check out the Dior boutiques!  They have some fabulous bags that are handmade, just like Hermes, and some incredible colors!  The leather of this Mini Bar is very much like the leather Hermes uses.  I think you would find many bags to be of your liking at Dior!




Haha, I just might! I looked at the Dior forum and found the Diorissimo thread to be very dangerous!


----------



## tutushopper

Piyo1115 said:


> Tutu that turquoise is such a yummy color and the shoes are so cool!!


Thank you so much!


OrangeSherbet said:


> Haha, I just might! I looked at the Dior forum and found the Diorissimo thread to be very dangerous!


You really should walk into a Dior boutique...gorgeous colors, fabulously made bags...very difficult to resist.


----------



## TerryT

This is my baby. Love, love, LOVE it. I bought it as a Christmas present for myself in Jan. This is the first time I've done a reveal of it though. 

*Versace*

Black Chelsea Mink Fur Leather Shoulder Bag

It's black leather with a black satin lining and mink fur flap. I know a lot of people don't care for real animal fur, but I love it. It has removable charms: A Versace coin charm, a "spike" charm, and mink fur charm. You can also wear it with the black leather strap, metal strap or do what I do with put the straps together and use it as a cross body.


----------



## tutushopper

TerryT said:


> This is my baby. Love, love, LOVE it. I bought it as a Christmas present for myself in Jan. This is the first time I've done a reveal of it though.
> 
> *Versace*
> 
> Black Chelsea Mink Fur Leather Shoulder Bag
> 
> It's black leather with a black satin lining and mink fur flap. I know a lot of people don't care for real animal fur, but I love it. It has removable charms: A Versace coin charm, a "spike" charm, and mink fur charm. You can also wear it with the black leather strap, metal strap or do what I do with put the straps together and use it as a cross body.



Congrats on your stunning beauty!


----------



## OrangeSherbet

tutushopper said:


> Thank you so much!
> 
> 
> 
> You really should walk into a Dior boutique...gorgeous colors, fabulously made bags...very difficult to resist.




I had some time off today and did go into the Dior boutique. I fell in love with the mini Diorissimo in your exact turquoise but at sgd 4.6K, I couldn't do another big damage so soon after the H Roulis, haha. I also saw the mini Bar bag. So so cute but again, it's a substantial price, though I forgot what it was. 

However, I managed to grab some Chanel footwear on sale, so my trip to the boutiques was not "wasted". Hehee 

I will do a reveal in the June purchases thread soon.


----------



## South Beach

tutushopper said:


> So, I have many boxes still to unpack, but I have internet finally (yay!), and have received a few packages that were held until I arrived.  Here are two of my outside Chanel indulgences:  my sparkly Dior crystal sandals and my turquoise Dior Mini Bar bag.  I'm quite thrilled with this bag (and about time I made up my mind about a color with Dior...it's only taken me 3 price increases to do so). The Mini Bar also goes quite well with some earlier purchased Chanel shoes; I love it when things work out like that unplanned.



Oh for the love of beautiful shoes, bags and more! Tutu these are spectacular additions!
I am going to seek out a Dior boutique. Have been so focused on Chanel and Prada - it's time for a new love.
Congrats and thanks for sharing!
Best - SB


----------



## emjetz

Une_passante said:


> Congrats! I am starting to really like this bag.
> Almost got one when I was in Singapore last month but they didn't have the colour I wanted
> : (


Thanks dear! I have hard time to locate the black micro in my local store too..luckily I got it in tokyo last week! They have great stock availability in every store!   hope u got the color u wanted soon!



tutushopper said:


> Congrats on your first Celine micro luggage; it's stunning!


Thanks tutu~~! Celine is my next love after chanel!



Designerhbgirl said:


> Love your new bag - congratulations!


Thank you!



Greengoddess8 said:


> Congrats on your Celine micro luggage!


Thank you dear!!



Piyo1115 said:


> Oooh love the micro, perfect size and classic color you got


Thank you so much piyo!! I think the size is perfect for me too!!! So happy finally scored this beauty last week!


----------



## tutushopper

OrangeSherbet said:


> I had some time off today and did go into the Dior boutique. I fell in love with the mini Diorissimo in your exact turquoise but at sgd 4.6K, I couldn't do another big damage so soon after the H Roulis, haha. I also saw the mini Bar bag. So so cute but again, it's a substantial price, though I forgot what it was.
> 
> However, I managed to grab some Chanel footwear on sale, so my trip to the boutiques was not "wasted". Hehee
> 
> I will do a reveal in the June purchases thread soon.


I'm so glad you managed to get some Chanel on sale!  My size is so popular that I can't ever take the chance of waiting for sale; they are sold out way before the sale.  The Bar bag is even more than the Diorissimo, but it is worth it if that's where your heart goes!  I'm glad you got to go into the Dior boutique and see some of what they have.  


South Beach said:


> Oh for the love of beautiful shoes, bags and more! Tutu these are spectacular additions!
> I am going to seek out a Dior boutique. Have been so focused on Chanel and Prada - it's time for a new love.
> Congrats and thanks for sharing!
> Best - SB


Thanks so much, SB!  You really do need to check out Dior!


----------



## ldldb

snuck this little number home with me from miami... a mcqueen dustknuckle clutch in malachite:


----------



## tutushopper

ldldb said:


> snuck this little number home with me from miami... a mcqueen dustknuckle clutch in malachite:



Wow, Larkie, that is one stunning bag!  Love the malachite!  Congrats on this gorgeous clutch!


----------



## ldldb

tutushopper said:


> Wow, Larkie, that is one stunning bag!  Love the malachite!  Congrats on this gorgeous clutch!



thanks, tutu! each season they release a clutch i cannot say no to!!


----------



## PrincessCypress

Among my flurry of shoe purchases lately, I have to say these black croc embossed YSL Tribute 105 sandals are my favorite!!!


----------



## OrangeSherbet

ldldb said:


> snuck this little number home with me from miami... a mcqueen dustknuckle clutch in malachite:




So beautiful! A CDC in malachite GHW would go so well with this clutch. Hint hint!


----------



## OrangeSherbet

PrincessCypress said:


> Among my flurry of shoe purchases lately, I have to say these black croc embossed YSL Tribute 105 sandals are my favorite!!!




These are stunning! I saw a lady wearing the Tributes but in purple and she had a purple Birkin too. I found the shoes more distracting, haha!


----------



## OrangeSherbet

tutushopper said:


> I'm so glad you managed to get some Chanel on sale!  My size is so popular that I can't ever take the chance of waiting for sale; they are sold out way before the sale.  The Bar bag is even more than the Diorissimo, but it is worth it if that's where your heart goes!  I'm glad you got to go into the Dior boutique and see some of what they have.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much, SB!  You really do need to check out Dior!




Yes the Dior SAs were fantastic! One of them politely asked to see my Chanel purchases and they all gushed at my camellia flats. When I mentioned that I received shoe inserts from my Chanel SA for my grey heels, the one who asked to see the shoes gave me not one, but three pairs of shoe inserts. FOC! I didn't even buy anything from them that day. I was so touched by his gesture. :*)


----------



## ldldb

OrangeSherbet said:


> So beautiful! A CDC in malachite GHW would go so well with this clutch. Hint hint!



you are soooo naughty! lol!


----------



## tutushopper

PrincessCypress said:


> Among my flurry of shoe purchases lately, I have to say these black croc embossed YSL Tribute 105 sandals are my favorite!!!



Those are really pretty!  Congrats, PC!  White shoes, Valentino shoes, and YSL shoes!  You are on a run!


----------



## tutushopper

OrangeSherbet said:


> Yes the Dior SAs were fantastic! One of them politely asked to see my Chanel purchases and they all gushed at my camellia flats. When I mentioned that I received shoe inserts from my Chanel SA for my grey heels, the one who asked to see the shoes gave me not one, but three pairs of shoe inserts. FOC! I didn't even buy anything from them that day. I was so touched by his gesture. :*)



That's just the way they are.  They put vibram soles on all my shoes gratis, but Chanel never has, even though I've spent tons more at Chanel (and even charged me to stretch a pair).  Dior just does the nice gestures that really make you think of old world class and politeness.  I've yet to meet a Dior SA that wasn't completely gracious no matter if you buy a thing.


----------



## PrincessCypress

OrangeSherbet said:


> These are stunning! I saw a lady wearing the Tributes but in purple and she had a purple Birkin too. I found the shoes more distracting, haha!


Thanks, OrangeSherbet! I would have loved to have seen that lady with her purple Tributes and Birkin! That's funny how you were drawn to the shoes...I think I would have been too, unless she was carrying a lizard B! 



tutushopper said:


> Those are really pretty!  Congrats, PC!  White shoes, Valentino shoes, and YSL shoes!  You are on a run!


Thank you, tutushopper! Yes, I've been having some great shoe finds lately (and also a few not so great that were returned) but I think I'm done with shoes for now. Unless I find my elusive yellow Valentino kitten heel rockstuds, the ones that I think got away!


----------



## Cuteandcouture

My sale scores....... Jimmy Choo's.... I'm trying to decide which ones to keep. The orange are the shorter 3" heel and the yellows are the 4" heels.... I got them both 55-60% off so very good prices! The yellow is a lemony yellow very pretty. I worry on both as my ankles can get puffy over course of day so wanna make sure these shoes are flattering and not not flattering on me.... If that makes sense..... So survey.... lemon or apricot? &#128536;&#128536;


----------



## Nikki528

Cuteandcouture said:


> View attachment 2659630
> View attachment 2659631
> 
> 
> My sale scores....... Jimmy Choo's.... I'm trying to decide which ones to keep. The orange are the shorter 3" heel and the yellows are the 4" heels.... I got them both 55-60% off so very good prices! The yellow is a lemony yellow very pretty. I worry on both as my ankles can get puffy over course of day so wanna make sure these shoes are flattering and not not flattering on me.... If that makes sense..... So survey.... lemon or apricot? &#128536;&#128536;




For some reason I'm digging the lemon more, but both are cute!


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Cuteandcouture

Nikki528 said:


> For some reason I'm digging the lemon more, but both are cute!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum




Thanks!!


----------



## ibeblessed

Cuteandcouture said:


> View attachment 2659630
> View attachment 2659631
> 
> 
> My sale scores....... Jimmy Choo's.... I'm trying to decide which ones to keep. The orange are the shorter 3" heel and the yellows are the 4" heels.... I got them both 55-60% off so very good prices! The yellow is a lemony yellow very pretty. I worry on both as my ankles can get puffy over course of day so wanna make sure these shoes are flattering and not not flattering on me.... If that makes sense..... So survey.... lemon or apricot? &#128536;&#128536;



I like both but I think I'd go apricot because I could wear them longer for being 3" they would look cute for summer and spring.


----------



## lovelyhongbao

OrangeSherbet said:


> So beautiful! A CDC in malachite GHW would go so well with this clutch. Hint hint!



Wow, how lovely! They are beautiful.


----------



## helenhandbag

Cuteandcouture said:


> View attachment 2659630
> View attachment 2659631
> 
> 
> My sale scores....... Jimmy Choo's.... I'm trying to decide which ones to keep. The orange are the shorter 3" heel and the yellows are the 4" heels.... I got them both 55-60% off so very good prices! The yellow is a lemony yellow very pretty. I worry on both as my ankles can get puffy over course of day so wanna make sure these shoes are flattering and not not flattering on me.... If that makes sense..... So survey.... lemon or apricot? &#128536;&#128536;



Nice! I'd say keep the yellow colour, love the contrast


----------



## SweetNavi

Cuteandcouture said:


> View attachment 2659630
> View attachment 2659631
> 
> 
> My sale scores....... Jimmy Choo's.... I'm trying to decide which ones to keep. The orange are the shorter 3" heel and the yellows are the 4" heels.... I got them both 55-60% off so very good prices! The yellow is a lemony yellow very pretty. I worry on both as my ankles can get puffy over course of day so wanna make sure these shoes are flattering and not not flattering on me.... If that makes sense..... So survey.... lemon or apricot? &#128536;&#128536;



Lemon!!!!!


----------



## flowerboy

Lemon too


----------



## Cuteandcouture

ibeblessed said:


> I like both but I think I'd go apricot because I could wear them longer for being 3" they would look cute for summer and spring.




Thanks I know... The heel height is great but I'm not 100% sold on color, in the pic it looks nice tho!!


----------



## Cuteandcouture

helenhandbag said:


> Nice! I'd say keep the yellow colour, love the contrast




Thanks! The lemon is pretty nice, hubby said I should keep both but I was only trying to keep one lol


----------



## Cuteandcouture

flowerboy said:


> Lemon too




Thanks! Lemon is popular!


----------



## cmrDesign

Orange H


----------



## tutushopper

Cuteandcouture said:


> View attachment 2659630
> View attachment 2659631
> 
> 
> My sale scores....... Jimmy Choo's.... I'm trying to decide which ones to keep. The orange are the shorter 3" heel and the yellows are the 4" heels.... I got them both 55-60% off so very good prices! The yellow is a lemony yellow very pretty. I worry on both as my ankles can get puffy over course of day so wanna make sure these shoes are flattering and not not flattering on me.... If that makes sense..... So survey.... lemon or apricot? &#128536;&#128536;



These are really pretty, and they do look nice on you; they are quite flattering.  I'm also drawn to the apricot ones with your skin tone.  Congrats on a great find!


----------



## tutushopper

cmrDesign said:


> Orange H
> View attachment 2660303
> 
> View attachment 2660305
> 
> View attachment 2660307



Gorgeous orange H and some serious arm candy there!!!  Congrats!


----------



## tutushopper

Cuteandcouture said:


> Thanks! The lemon is pretty nice, hubby said I should keep both but I was only trying to keep one lol



Okay, my answer is amended to vote with your DH.  Keep both!


----------



## Piyo1115

Cuteandcouture said:


> View attachment 2659630
> View attachment 2659631
> 
> 
> My sale scores....... Jimmy Choo's.... I'm trying to decide which ones to keep. The orange are the shorter 3" heel and the yellows are the 4" heels.... I got them both 55-60% off so very good prices! The yellow is a lemony yellow very pretty. I worry on both as my ankles can get puffy over course of day so wanna make sure these shoes are flattering and not not flattering on me.... If that makes sense..... So survey.... lemon or apricot? &#128536;&#128536;




Lemon looks perfect on you but apricot will be more comfy. Just keep both then! Haha


----------



## Piyo1115

cmrDesign said:


> Orange H
> View attachment 2660303
> 
> View attachment 2660305
> 
> View attachment 2660307




Love the orange and the stack! That must be quite a workout on your arm tho!


----------



## cmrDesign

Piyo1115 said:


> Love the orange and the stack! That must be quite a workout on your arm tho!




Haha!!! Thanks! I'm used to it


----------



## Kl1234

Cuteandcouture said:


> View attachment 2659630
> View attachment 2659631
> 
> 
> My sale scores....... Jimmy Choo's.... I'm trying to decide which ones to keep. The orange are the shorter 3" heel and the yellows are the 4" heels.... I got them both 55-60% off so very good prices! The yellow is a lemony yellow very pretty. I worry on both as my ankles can get puffy over course of day so wanna make sure these shoes are flattering and not not flattering on me.... If that makes sense..... So survey.... lemon or apricot? &#128536;&#128536;



Apricot! Both great colors, shorter heel may allow you to wear them comfortably longer


----------



## Peckita

I don't know if I'm allowed to post this, but I just want to share with everyone ^-^
I just finish decorate my phone and I'm so in loveeeeee


----------



## cclady

Peckita said:


> I don't know if I'm allowed to post this, but I just want to share with everyone ^-^
> 
> I just finish decorate my phone and I'm so in loveeeeee




Omg your DIY is so good! No one else will have the same thing


----------



## ibeblessed

Peckita said:


> I don't know if I'm allowed to post this, but I just want to share with everyone ^-^
> I just finish decorate my phone and I'm so in loveeeeee



You did an amazing job!!!


----------



## Peckita

cclady said:


> Omg your DIY is so good! No one else will have the same thing


Hehehe thank you


----------



## Peckita

ibeblessed said:


> You did an amazing job!!!


Thank you..I'm flattered


----------



## Greengoddess8

cmrDesign said:


> Orange H
> View attachment 2660303
> 
> View attachment 2660305
> 
> View attachment 2660307



Love your new H bracelet! congrats


----------



## Greengoddess8

Peckita said:


> I don't know if I'm allowed to post this, but I just want to share with everyone ^-^
> I just finish decorate my phone and I'm so in loveeeeee



It looks awesome!


----------



## Greengoddess8

PrincessCypress said:


> Among my flurry of shoe purchases lately, I have to say these black croc embossed YSL Tribute 105 sandals are my favorite!!!



I LOVE these PC! Congrats


----------



## Greengoddess8

Cuteandcouture said:


> View attachment 2659630
> View attachment 2659631
> 
> 
> My sale scores....... Jimmy Choo's.... I'm trying to decide which ones to keep. The orange are the shorter 3" heel and the yellows are the 4" heels.... I got them both 55-60% off so very good prices! The yellow is a lemony yellow very pretty. I worry on both as my ankles can get puffy over course of day so wanna make sure these shoes are flattering and not not flattering on me.... If that makes sense..... So survey.... lemon or apricot? &#128536;&#128536;



Great score C&C. They both look great on you. I tend to like usually yellow more....But, I'm loving the apricot color with your coloring. And, you can probably wear them longer at 3" heels


----------



## Greengoddess8

ldldb said:


> snuck this little number home with me from miami... a mcqueen dustknuckle clutch in malachite:



Love your AM dust knuckle malachite clutch!


----------



## Greengoddess8

OrangeSherbet said:


> Hello everyone! It has been a while since I came on here but I am very excited to share my non-Chanel -oops- pieces with you.
> 
> First up is a ring that takes 2.5 months to reach me as it has to be ordered and made in France for me. From my fave jewellery brand, Mauboussin, I present my aquamarine on diamonds anniversary ring!
> View attachment 2654624
> 
> 
> Next is my big big damage but I have had my eye on this bag for quite some time and finally pulled the trigger. Also, coming all the way from France. Here is the Hermes Sac Roulis in rouge casaque. Pictured with my Dogon wallet in geranium to show that it's a true red red.
> View attachment 2654629
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share!



Congrats on your amazing pieces!


----------



## cmrDesign

Greengoddess8 said:


> Love your new H bracelet! congrats




Thank you


----------



## PrincessCypress

Cuteandcouture said:


> View attachment 2659630
> View attachment 2659631
> 
> 
> My sale scores....... Jimmy Choo's.... I'm trying to decide which ones to keep. The orange are the shorter 3" heel and the yellows are the 4" heels.... I got them both 55-60% off so very good prices! The yellow is a lemony yellow very pretty. I worry on both as my ankles can get puffy over course of day so wanna make sure these shoes are flattering and not not flattering on me.... If that makes sense..... So survey.... lemon or apricot? &#128536;&#128536;


I love the apricot on you, Cuteandcouture! 



Greengoddess8 said:


> I LOVE these PC! Congrats


Thanks, Greengoddess8!


----------



## cclady

I've been wearing a lot of flats lately but sometimes i want to feel foxy. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 my first ysl shoes on sale.


----------



## Chanel316

My 1st YSL shoes. Very comfy


----------



## Chanel316

cclady said:


> I've been wearing a lot of flats lately but sometimes i want to feel foxy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2660859
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my first ysl shoes on sale.



I also bought my 1st YSL. Congratz on your new shoes. Look pretty on you.


----------



## cclady

Chanel316 said:


> I also bought my 1st YSL. Congratz on your new shoes. Look pretty on you.



Wow what a timing! Your ysl looks very cool on you too! Congratulations!


----------



## _Siobhan

Lady Dior Mini


----------



## Powder Puff

Some of my haul from Saint Laurent


----------



## OrangeSherbet

Greengoddess8 said:


> Congrats on your amazing pieces!




Thank you, Greengoddess8! I am loving everyone else's amazing purchases too  So many gorgeous pieces!


----------



## Cuteandcouture

_Siobhan said:


> Lady Dior Mini




That's beautiful!!


----------



## Cuteandcouture

Powder Puff said:


> Some of my haul from Saint Laurent




Perfect pairing!!


----------



## i love louie

Peckita said:


> I don't know if I'm allowed to post this, but I just want to share with everyone ^-^
> I just finish decorate my phone and I'm so in loveeeeee



Your so talented girly! Good color choices too! Be proud of that! Show it off!! =)


----------



## Greengoddess8

_Siobhan said:


> Lady Dior Mini



Gorgeous Dior Siobhan!  Enjoy


----------



## Greengoddess8

Powder Puff said:


> Some of my haul from Saint Laurent



Love your fuchsia VSL!!!


----------



## PrincessCypress

Powder Puff said:


> Some of my haul from Saint Laurent


So pretty, I love YSL fuchsia! We're twins on the tributes, except I have the 75mm heel height.


----------



## calflu

Very sexy! 
Congrats 





Chanel316 said:


> My 1st YSL shoes. Very comfy


----------



## calflu

So cute and elegant! 
Congrats 





_Siobhan said:


> Lady Dior Mini


----------



## LVbaobao

Chanel316 said:


> My 1st YSL shoes. Very comfy




So pretty!!  Enjoy them!!


----------



## LVbaobao

Peckita said:


> Thank you..I'm flattered




Very nice!  &#128513;


----------



## LVbaobao

cclady said:


> I've been wearing a lot of flats lately but sometimes i want to feel foxy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2660859
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my first ysl shoes on sale.




Very foxy indeed!  Enjoy!!  &#128522;


----------



## SouthTampa

Peckita said:


> I don't know if I'm allowed to post this, but I just want to share with everyone ^-^
> I just finish decorate my phone and I'm so in loveeeeee


Can I send you my phone for you to work your magic . You are quite talented.  It looks amazing.  Enjoy!


----------



## emjetz

Powder Puff said:


> Some of my haul from Saint Laurent



Perfect combination! Congrats ya~~!


----------



## G&Smommy

Chanel316 said:


> My 1st YSL shoes. Very comfy



Congrats!  I got these too!  They are surprisingly comfy for a high heel.  I also found the matching clutch.


----------



## Chanel316

_Siobhan said:


> Lady Dior Mini



Lovely and unique LD! Enjoy


----------



## Chanel316

G&Smommy said:


> Congrats!  I got these too!  They are surprisingly comfy for a high heel.  I also found the matching clutch.



We have great taste!  Would you please post pic of your clutch? I'd love to see it.


----------



## Chanel316

Powder Puff said:


> Some of my haul from Saint Laurent



The color is TDF. Perfect match!!!


----------



## Chanel316

cclady said:


> Wow what a timing! Your ysl looks very cool on you too! Congratulations!





calflu said:


> Very sexy!
> Congrats





LVbaobao said:


> So pretty!!  Enjoy them!!



Thank you


----------



## tutushopper

cclady said:


> I've been wearing a lot of flats lately but sometimes i want to feel foxy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2660859
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my first ysl shoes on sale.


Beautiful shoes; congrats!


Chanel316 said:


> My 1st YSL shoes. Very comfy


Stunning shoes; congrats!


----------



## tutushopper

_Siobhan said:


> Lady Dior Mini


Gorgeous Mini Lady Dior; congrats!


Powder Puff said:


> Some of my haul from Saint Laurent


Fabulous fuchsia SL shoes & clutch; congrats!


----------



## G&Smommy

wasuhanel 316;2 697 26om. have great taste!  Would you please post pic of your clutch? I'd love to see it.[/QUOTE]

I'll be picking up my Chanel sale items this week and will take pics of the clutch when I photograph the Chanel items.  It is the rectangular shape of other SL clutches like the Cassandra but has the little studs all over it.  It was a lucky find on nm.com


----------



## mcwee

A little rainbow in 1&#128516;


----------



## tutushopper

mcwee said:


> A little rainbow in 1&#128516;



Stunning Dior card holder! Congrats & feel the rainbow!


----------



## Powder Puff

Cuteandcouture said:


> Perfect pairing!!


Thanks, I can't wait to take these babies out!!



Greengoddess8 said:


> Love your fuchsia VSL!!!


Thanks, I'm crazy about this shade!



PrincessCypress said:


> So pretty, I love YSL fuchsia! We're twins on the tributes, except I have the 75mm heel height.


Thanks and great to be twins 



emjetz said:


> Perfect combination! Congrats ya~~!


Thanks, I was sold the moment I put them together!



Chanel316 said:


> The color is TDF. Perfect match!!!


Thanks, can't get enough if this pretty color!


----------



## Powder Puff

tutushopper said:


> Fabulous fuchsia SL shoes & clutch; congrats!



Thanks tutu, I really should be on ban island though.


----------



## cclady

Powder Puff said:


> Some of my haul from Saint Laurent




Nice fuschia set! Enjoy them well!


----------



## Powder Puff

cclady said:


> Nice fuschia set! Enjoy them well!


Thanks!


----------



## South Beach

I love this color and patent too- gorgeous !
Somewhat comfortable?


----------



## LVbaobao

Powder Puff said:


> Some of my haul from Saint Laurent




Ooo so pretty matching set!  Enjoy!


----------



## LVbaobao

mcwee said:


> A little rainbow in 1&#128516;



So nice & practical!  Enjoy this beauty inside ur purse!


----------



## mcwee

LVbaobao said:


> So nice & practical!  Enjoy this beauty inside ur purse!



To match with this&#128521;


----------



## Powder Puff

LVbaobao said:


> Ooo so pretty matching set!  Enjoy!



Thanks for sharing my joy!


----------



## Rami00

powder puff said:


> some of my haul from saint laurent



yes!!!!!


----------



## tutushopper

mcwee said:


> To match with this&#128521;



Stunning pouchette; congrats & welcome to the Dior side!


----------



## mcwee

tutushopper said:


> Stunning pouchette; congrats & welcome to the Dior side!



Thanks tutushopper. I not been good to my wallet.


----------



## G&Smommy

Here are my non-Chanel sale finds, including the Saint Laurent pumps and matching clutch.  I have more pics in my reveal thread.


----------



## G&Smommy

Forgot to attach the pics:


----------



## tutushopper

G&Smommy said:


> Here are my non-Chanel sale finds, including the Saint Laurent pumps and matching clutch.  I have more pics in my reveal thread.



These are gorgeous, as are the rest of your non-Chanel sale finds! Congrats!


----------



## Piyo1115

G&Smommy said:


> Forgot to attach the pics:




G&smommy these are all gorgeous! Congrats on such amazing finds!


----------



## Nikki528

I got these (Manolo Blahnik, Lanvin and Roger Vivier) when BG had their sale:











Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## G&Smommy

tutushopper said:


> These are gorgeous, as are the rest of your non-Chanel sale finds! Congrats!



Thanks!


----------



## G&Smommy

Piyo1115 said:


> G&smommy these are all gorgeous! Congrats on such amazing finds!



Thanks!  Very happy with my finds this year!


----------



## tutushopper

Nikki528 said:


> I got these (Manolo Blahnik, Lanvin and Roger Vivier) when BG had their sale:
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


I LOVE those Manolos!  The Lanvin are lovely, as are the pink RV, too!  Congrats on such great finds at BG!


----------



## LVbaobao

mcwee said:


> To match with this&#128521;




Wow!  Pretty colors together indeed!  Congrats!!!


----------



## Nikki528

tutushopper said:


> I LOVE those Manolos!  The Lanvin are lovely, as are the pink RV, too!  Congrats on such great finds at BG!




Thanks, Tutu! These, along with the Chanel classic flats I treated myself to for my bday last month, are my first "premiere" designer shoes! Fun fun fun!


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## LVbaobao

G&Smommy said:


> Forgot to attach the pics:




Wow!  Very nice coll of shoes!  Thks 4 sharing.  Enjoy them.


----------



## LVbaobao

Nikki528 said:


> I got these (Manolo Blahnik, Lanvin and Roger Vivier) when BG had their sale:
> 
> View attachment 2665504
> 
> View attachment 2665506
> 
> View attachment 2665514
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum




Congrats!  U got great selections for diff occasions.  Enjoy them!  &#128521;


----------



## LVbaobao

Finally getting around to posting my few finds.  Went a lil hog wild during the shoe sale.  Didn't hv time to take pix of the givenchy brown flats, st laurent blk studded ballets & 2 bags.  I'll post later.  Thks for letting me share w y'all.  Sorry 4 weird leg shots!  &#128522;


----------



## tutushopper

LVbaobao said:


> Finally getting around to posting my few finds.  Went a lil hog wild during the shoe sale.  Didn't hv time to take pix of the givenchy brown flats, st laurent blk studded ballets & 2 bags.  I'll post later.  Thks for letting me share w y'all.  Sorry 4 weird leg shots!  &#128522;
> 
> View attachment 2665993
> View attachment 2665995
> View attachment 2665996
> View attachment 2665999
> View attachment 2666000
> View attachment 2666001



You got some fabulous shoes on sale; congrats on these great finds!


----------



## helenhandbag

LVbaobao said:


> Finally getting around to posting my few finds.  Went a lil hog wild during the shoe sale.  Didn't hv time to take pix of the givenchy brown flats, st laurent blk studded ballets & 2 bags.  I'll post later.  Thks for letting me share w y'all.  Sorry 4 weird leg shots!  &#128522;
> 
> View attachment 2665993
> View attachment 2665995
> View attachment 2665996
> View attachment 2665999
> View attachment 2666000
> View attachment 2666001



Those blue Loubis and Ferragamos, wow what finds! Wish we had sales like that over here...Ferragamo shoes are my favourite, they're SO comfy! Enjoy wearing them!


----------



## honeyshopper

Did a little damage before the chanel sale:
BV large hobo
Cl shoes
Ferragamo flats paired with my pre-increase WOC


----------



## tutushopper

honeyshopper said:


> Did a little damage before the chanel sale:
> BV large hobo
> Cl shoes
> Ferragamo flats paired with my pre-increase WOC
> View attachment 2666768
> View attachment 2666769
> View attachment 2666771



Love your BV hobo!  Your Ferragamo flats match your WOC so well!  CL are so pretty!  You've done well with your damage; it's all so classic and lovely!


----------



## honeyshopper

Thanks Tutushopper.  I have chanel sale items coming too.  I've been naughty and need to be taken to Ban Island



tutushopper said:


> Love your BV hobo!  Your Ferragamo flats match your WOC so well!  CL are so pretty!  You've done well with your damage; it's all so classic and lovely!


----------



## Cuteandcouture

Was offered these by a lovely saks SA today. Someone had just returned them, and they are a tad smaller than my regular poudre rockstuds but when I tried them they fit! 60% off plus w all my points I earned a hefty gift card so in the end I paid less than $300 for these!!! What do you ladies think? Keepers for sure?!?


----------



## tutushopper

Cuteandcouture said:


> View attachment 2666975
> 
> Was offered these by a lovely saks SA today. Someone had just returned them, and they are a tad smaller than my regular poudre rockstuds but when I tried them they fit! 60% off plus w all my points I earned a hefty gift card so in the end I paid less than $300 for these!!! What do you ladies think? Keepers for sure?!?



Wow these are awesome shoes and such a great price on sale!  I'd say they are definite keepers!  Congrats on a great find!


----------



## Cuteandcouture

tutushopper said:


> Wow these are awesome shoes and such a great price on sale!  I'd say they are definite keepers!  Congrats on a great find!




Thanks tutu! I was thinking the same!!


----------



## LVbaobao

tutushopper said:


> You got some fabulous shoes on sale; congrats on these great finds!




Thks Tutu!  I hv narrow heels so my feet keeping on slipping out of the st. Laurent studded ballets.  Should hv szd down to 36.  But i looove them so much.   I'm afraid they may hv to go bk since not a good fit for me.  Bummer!!


----------



## LVbaobao

helenhandbag said:


> Those blue Loubis and Ferragamos, wow what finds! Wish we had sales like that over here...Ferragamo shoes are my favourite, they're SO comfy! Enjoy wearing them!




Thks helen!  The bright blue cl simples and navy ferragamo loafers r def keepers.  Still figuring out the others.  The pointy ferragamo primerose mules r dressy & comfy but just a tad pointy/narrow in toebox.  Hopefully they'll stretch.


----------



## LVbaobao

honeyshopper said:


> Did a little damage before the chanel sale:
> BV large hobo
> Cl shoes
> Ferragamo flats paired with my pre-increase WOC
> View attachment 2666768
> View attachment 2666769
> View attachment 2666771




Looove ur purchases & nice coordinating colors too!  Congrats!


----------



## panthere55

Cuteandcouture said:


> View attachment 2666975
> 
> Was offered these by a lovely saks SA today. Someone had just returned them, and they are a tad smaller than my regular poudre rockstuds but when I tried them they fit! 60% off plus w all my points I earned a hefty gift card so in the end I paid less than $300 for these!!! What do you ladies think? Keepers for sure?!?




Love the pattern. Keepers!


----------



## LVbaobao

Cuteandcouture said:


> View attachment 2666975
> 
> Was offered these by a lovely saks SA today. Someone had just returned them, and they are a tad smaller than my regular poudre rockstuds but when I tried them they fit! 60% off plus w all my points I earned a hefty gift card so in the end I paid less than $300 for these!!! What do you ladies think? Keepers for sure?!?




Congrats!  If u love them & they fit u, then def keepers!  Enjoy them.


----------



## ibeblessed

honeyshopper said:


> Did a little damage before the chanel sale:
> BV large hobo
> Cl shoes
> Ferragamo flats paired with my pre-increase WOC
> View attachment 2666768
> View attachment 2666769
> View attachment 2666771



Love that reissue WOC and all your great finds!


----------



## ibeblessed

Cuteandcouture said:


> View attachment 2666975
> 
> Was offered these by a lovely saks SA today. Someone had just returned them, and they are a tad smaller than my regular poudre rockstuds but when I tried them they fit! 60% off plus w all my points I earned a hefty gift card so in the end I paid less than $300 for these!!! What do you ladies think? Keepers for sure?!?



Love love love these!!! I tried to get them when they were 30% they didn't have my size. Awesome score congrats!!


----------



## ibeblessed

I've been wanting a phantom for so long but haven't found a color I love until I saw this at SAKS. Can't wait until it gets here.  what do you guys think?


----------



## Cuteandcouture

panthere55 said:


> Love the pattern. Keepers!




Thanks panthere55!! I surprisingly really like them.... So much so I may forgo the Choo's I bought previously....


----------



## Cuteandcouture

LVbaobao said:


> Congrats!  If u love them & they fit u, then def keepers!  Enjoy them.




Thanks they def fit and I like them a lot!! I love my poudre ones more tho.... But these are a fun,more festive, alternative!


----------



## Cuteandcouture

ibeblessed said:


> Love love love these!!! I tried to get them when they were 30% they didn't have my size. Awesome score congrats!!




Thanks ibeblessed!! I was telling princesscypress I always find cute shoes all the time. Good clearance finds..... I have that sort of luck I suppose.... So I really have to like them a lot to keep them bc otherwise is have a storage room full of shoes!!!


----------



## Cuteandcouture

ibeblessed said:


> I've been wanting a phantom for so long but haven't found a color I love until I saw this at SAKS. Can't wait until it gets here.  what do you guys think?




It's gorgeous!! I love purple blues!!!


----------



## calflu

Def keeper! $300 plus look great on you

I saw them on sale online and the pix didn't attract me. But now I saw your pix and they look awesome on you




Cuteandcouture said:


> View attachment 2666975
> 
> Was offered these by a lovely saks SA today. Someone had just returned them, and they are a tad smaller than my regular poudre rockstuds but when I tried them they fit! 60% off plus w all my points I earned a hefty gift card so in the end I paid less than $300 for these!!! What do you ladies think? Keepers for sure?!?


----------



## calflu

Love the color but Celine bags tend to be heavy. Micro is the most I can go. If weight is not an issue, go for it




ibeblessed said:


> I've been wanting a phantom for so long but haven't found a color I love until I saw this at SAKS. Can't wait until it gets here.  what do you guys think?


----------



## calflu

Great matching pairs

Love CL in particular! 

Big congrats



honeyshopper said:


> Did a little damage before the chanel sale:
> BV large hobo
> Cl shoes
> Ferragamo flats paired with my pre-increase WOC
> View attachment 2666768
> View attachment 2666769
> View attachment 2666771


----------



## Cuteandcouture

calflu said:


> Def keeper! $300 plus look great on you
> 
> I saw them on sale online and the pix didn't attract me. But now I saw your pix and they look awesome on you




Thanks calflu!!! I'm so happy I scored these!!


----------



## tutushopper

ibeblessed said:


> I've been wanting a phantom for so long but haven't found a color I love until I saw this at SAKS. Can't wait until it gets here.  what do you guys think?


Gorgeous color!


----------



## honeyshopper

LVbaobao said:


> Looove ur purchases & nice coordinating colors too!  Congrats!



Thanks for the kind compliments.


----------



## cmrDesign

ibeblessed said:


> I've been wanting a phantom for so long but haven't found a color I love until I saw this at SAKS. Can't wait until it gets here.  what do you guys think?




Congratulations!!!
This is an amazing color! I love Celine Phantoms!!! (I have 3)


----------



## nycmamaofone

Some recent buys:

1. Valentino Beetle Flats (on sale!): I must say that all of my Valentino shoes are super comfortable.  These are my 4th pair of Valentinos and I will continue to buy more!  Very pleased with the quality.




2.  Maiyet Sandals (on sale): 



3.  Hermes White Clic Clac Bracelet: I have been wanting this bracelet for some time now, so I finally bit the bullet and got it.  Love it so much.


----------



## tutushopper

nycmamaofone said:


> Some recent buys:
> 
> 1. Valentino Beetle Flats (on sale!): I must say that all of my Valentino shoes are super comfortable.  These are my 4th pair of Valentinos and I will continue to buy more!  Very pleased with the quality.
> 
> View attachment 2670210
> 
> 
> 2.  Maiyet Sandals (on sale):
> View attachment 2670211
> 
> 
> 3.  Hermes White Clic Clac Bracelet: I have been wanting this bracelet for some time now, so I finally bit the bullet and got it.  Love it so much.
> 
> View attachment 2670212


Gorgeous Valentino shoes, and on sale!  Love the Maiyet as well; so pretty.  Congrats on your long awaited Clic Clac; the white is so lovely!


----------



## nycmamaofone

tutushopper said:


> Gorgeous Valentino shoes, and on sale!  Love the Maiyet as well; so pretty.  Congrats on your long awaited Clic Clac; the white is so lovely!



Thanks Tutushopper!


----------



## helenhandbag

So happy my new yellow Valentino Rockstud bracelet came in today, was searching for a yellow bracelet for ages! And right on time for the summer, whenever it'll start here in Holland...Now working on my next piece already, currently torn between a navy wrap around Ferragamo bracelet or a coloured Hermes one like the poster above...decisions, decisions...


----------



## nycmamaofone

helenhandbag said:


> So happy my new yellow Valentino Rockstud bracelet came in today, was searching for a yellow bracelet for ages! And right on time for the summer, whenever it'll start here in Holland...Now working on my next piece already, currently torn between a navy wrap around Ferragamo bracelet or a coloured Hermes one like the poster above...decisions, decisions...



Lovely bracelet Helenhandbag! I definitely recommend the clic clac. I'm so in love with it!


----------



## helenhandbag

nycmamaofone said:


> Lovely bracelet Helenhandbag! I definitely recommend the clic clac. I'm so in love with it!



Thanks! Maybe I'll be cheeky and buy one myself and have the other one on my birthday list  The clic-clac's gorgeous indeed, loving it more every time I see them on modelling pics!


----------



## JessLovesTim

LV multicles in monogram- fuschia to protect my chanel WOC interior


----------



## Rami00

LVbaobao said:


> Finally getting around to posting my few finds.  Went a lil hog wild during the shoe sale.  Didn't hv time to take pix of the givenchy brown flats, st laurent blk studded ballets & 2 bags.  I'll post later.  Thks for letting me share w y'all.  Sorry 4 weird leg shots!  &#128522;
> 
> View attachment 2665993
> View attachment 2665995
> View attachment 2665996
> View attachment 2665999
> View attachment 2666000
> View attachment 2666001



Fabulous shoes!


----------



## bagloverny

Not a recent purchase but just wanted to post my black smooth leather small Givenchy Antigona....here with a fellow black and gold bag, my Chanel m/l flap


----------



## Cheli

wandered into the land of orange...Jypsiere 31


----------



## tutushopper

helenhandbag said:


> So happy my new yellow Valentino Rockstud bracelet came in today, was searching for a yellow bracelet for ages! And right on time for the summer, whenever it'll start here in Holland...Now working on my next piece already, currently torn between a navy wrap around Ferragamo bracelet or a coloured Hermes one like the poster above...decisions, decisions...



This is so summery and pretty!  Love the slightly acidic tone to the yellow, and it looks fabulous on you; congrats and happy contemplating!


----------



## tutushopper

JessLovesTim said:


> LV multicles in monogram- fuschia to protect my chanel WOC interior



So stunning with the fuchsia interior!  Congrats!


----------



## tutushopper

bagloverny said:


> Not a recent purchase but just wanted to post my black smooth leather small Givenchy Antigona....here with a fellow black and gold bag, my Chanel m/l flap
> 
> View attachment 2676328



Gorgeous Givenchy!  Timeless and classy, Chanel & Givenchy!  Congrats on these two lovely bags!


----------



## tutushopper

Cheli said:


> View attachment 2677227
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wandered into the land of orange...Jypsiere 31



What a fabulous "neutral" color you chose for your Jypsiere!  Love the twilly & wallet, too; congrats & enjoy this year 'round!


----------



## Chanel316

My newest Dior bag -lilac color- along with the beloved fuchsia.


----------



## helenhandbag

tutushopper said:


> This is so summery and pretty!  Love the slightly acidic tone to the yellow, and it looks fabulous on you; congrats and happy contemplating!



Thanks Tutu! Decision's been made by now - there'll be reveal's of 2 bracelets coming out of orange boxes soon


----------



## helenhandbag

Cheli said:


> View attachment 2677227
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wandered into the land of orange...Jypsiere 31



Oh yummy, what a stunning bag and colour!


----------



## baghagg

My new Brian Atwoods


----------



## 4Elegance

baghagg said:


> My new Brian Atwoods




Those are beautiful &#128525;


----------



## panthere55

baghagg said:


> My new Brian Atwoods



Awesome!


----------



## panthere55

Chanel316 said:


> My newest Dior bag -lilac color- along with the beloved fuchsia.



Just gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## Greengoddess8

Chanel316 said:


> My newest Dior bag -lilac color- along with the beloved fuchsia.



The lilac is stunning!!!


----------



## Greengoddess8

baghagg said:


> My new Brian Atwoods



These are SEXY shoes!!! LOVE


----------



## Greengoddess8

nycmamaofone said:


> Some recent buys:
> 
> 1. Valentino Beetle Flats (on sale!): I must say that all of my Valentino shoes are super comfortable.  These are my 4th pair of Valentinos and I will continue to buy more!  Very pleased with the quality.
> 
> View attachment 2670210
> 
> 
> 2.  Maiyet Sandals (on sale):
> View attachment 2670211
> 
> 
> 3.  Hermes White Clic Clac Bracelet: I have been wanting this bracelet for some time now, so I finally bit the bullet and got it.  Love it so much.
> 
> View attachment 2670212



Love your Hermes bracelet and sale sandals! Enjoy


----------



## Greengoddess8

helenhandbag said:


> So happy my new yellow Valentino Rockstud bracelet came in today, was searching for a yellow bracelet for ages! And right on time for the summer, whenever it'll start here in Holland...Now working on my next piece already, currently torn between a navy wrap around Ferragamo bracelet or a coloured Hermes one like the poster above...decisions, decisions...



It looks great on you! Congrats


----------



## Greengoddess8

Cuteandcouture said:


> View attachment 2666975
> 
> Was offered these by a lovely saks SA today. Someone had just returned them, and they are a tad smaller than my regular poudre rockstuds but when I tried them they fit! 60% off plus w all my points I earned a hefty gift card so in the end I paid less than $300 for these!!! What do you ladies think? Keepers for sure?!?



These are killers C&C!  What a fabulous find! Congrats


----------



## baghagg

Chanel316 said:


> My newest Dior bag -lilac color- along with the beloved fuchsia.



So fabulous


----------



## ibeblessed

I always wanted a Celine phantom so when my SA showed me this color. I had to get it.  What do you guys think?


----------



## impulsive

ibeblessed said:


> I always wanted a Celine phantom so when my SA showed me this color. I had to get it.  What do you guys think?




Gorgeous color!


----------



## Joelle55

WOW! Just beautiful!


----------



## jcoop

ibeblessed said:


> I always wanted a Celine phantom so when my SA showed me this color. I had to get it.  What do you guys think?


Awesome!


----------



## tutushopper

Chanel316 said:


> My newest Dior bag -lilac color- along with the beloved fuchsia.



Gorgeous Lady Dior; congrats on this beautiful color and classic bag!


----------



## tutushopper

baghagg said:


> My new Brian Atwoods



These are hot heels!! Congrats!


----------



## tutushopper

ibeblessed said:


> I always wanted a Celine phantom so when my SA showed me this color. I had to get it.  What do you guys think?



This color is fabulously gorgeous; I think you should keep it (& congrats!!!)!!


----------



## baghagg

More birthday shoes,  this time Prada


----------



## helenhandbag

baghagg said:


> More birthday shoes,  this time Prada



Gorgeous shoes, congrats!


----------



## helenhandbag

I may be on Chanel (bag) ban island, but I had a spoke with the guards today (OK I bought them a round of drinks) and we agreed I'd be allowed out, but only to other stores! 

So maternity leave has made me realise that there are much better things to do with your salary than spending it on horrid canteen food in the office and that it amounts to so much a month that I'm now saving, that it's OK to splurge on something a little yummier for a change!

Last week I got summer piece #1, my Valentino rockstud bracelet. Summer piece #3 (a Hermes clic-clac) has to wait a month or 2 as my arm swelling needs to go first (joys of pregnancy ), so summer piece #2...and first purchase from Hermes...a navy Kelly Double Tour bracelet with SHW! 













And now back to the island!


----------



## SweetNavi

helenhandbag said:


> I may be on Chanel (bag) ban island, but I had a spoke with the guards today (OK I bought them a round of drinks) and we agreed I'd be allowed out, but only to other stores!
> 
> So maternity leave has made me realise that there are much better things to do with your salary than spending it on horrid canteen food in the office and that it amounts to so much a month that I'm now saving, that it's OK to splurge on something a little yummier for a change!
> 
> Last week I got summer piece #1, my Valentino rockstud bracelet. Summer piece #3 (a Hermes clic-clac) has to wait a month or 2 as my arm swelling needs to go first (joys of pregnancy ), so summer piece #2...and first purchase from Hermes...a navy Kelly Double Tour bracelet with SHW!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now back to the island!



Congrats!!! Too bad I didn't see you at the PC Hooft today! Maybe I now know how to spot you by your arm candy :lolots:

But I love the color, the bracelet looks so good on you! I want to try a Hermes bracelet soon!


----------



## SweetNavi

ibeblessed said:


> I always wanted a Celine phantom so when my SA showed me this color. I had to get it.  What do you guys think?



Stunning!! I love it!


----------



## helenhandbag

SweetNavi said:


> Congrats!!! Too bad I didn't see you at the PC Hooft today! Maybe I now know how to spot you by your arm candy :lolots:
> 
> But I love the color, the bracelet looks so good on you! I want to try a Hermes bracelet soon!



Thanks dear! OMG we almost had a forum meetup at the PC...that would've been too funny 

BTW the SA's at the Hermes store here are SUPER nice, so msg me when you're ready for your first bracelet, I'll describe the person who helped me...it was quite a fun visit!


----------



## tutushopper

baghagg said:


> More birthday shoes,  this time Prada



LOVE the two tone and the patent mix with the studs!  Fabulous birthday shoes!  Happy birthday!!!  partyhat:


----------



## tutushopper

helenhandbag said:


> I may be on Chanel (bag) ban island, but I had a spoke with the guards today (OK I bought them a round of drinks) and we agreed I'd be allowed out, but only to other stores!
> 
> So maternity leave has made me realise that there are much better things to do with your salary than spending it on horrid canteen food in the office and that it amounts to so much a month that I'm now saving, that it's OK to splurge on something a little yummier for a change!
> 
> Last week I got summer piece #1, my Valentino rockstud bracelet. Summer piece #3 (a Hermes clic-clac) has to wait a month or 2 as my arm swelling needs to go first (joys of pregnancy ), so summer piece #2...and first purchase from Hermes...a navy Kelly Double Tour bracelet with SHW!
> 
> And now back to the island!



So lovely!  You are getting some really nice goodies from H & V.  Now about bribing my guards...um...is that why it was so easy for Karl & his evil minions to kidnap me from the island??  Hmmmmm.  I gotta make sure I sleep in an iron gated & windowed room!  Congrats on the goodies, and it's amazing how much money you can save by not eating out.


----------



## Joyce Lim

helenhandbag said:


> I may be on Chanel (bag) ban island, but I had a spoke with the guards today (OK I bought them a round of drinks) and we agreed I'd be allowed out, but only to other stores!
> 
> So maternity leave has made me realise that there are much better things to do with your salary than spending it on horrid canteen food in the office and that it amounts to so much a month that I'm now saving, that it's OK to splurge on something a little yummier for a change!
> 
> Last week I got summer piece #1, my Valentino rockstud bracelet. Summer piece #3 (a Hermes clic-clac) has to wait a month or 2 as my arm swelling needs to go first (joys of pregnancy ), so summer piece #2...and first purchase from Hermes...a navy Kelly Double Tour bracelet with SHW!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now back to the island!


Love your navy Kelly Double Tour bracelet with SHW!


----------



## helenhandbag

tutushopper said:


> So lovely!  You are getting some really nice goodies from H & V.  Now about bribing my guards...um...is that why it was so easy for Karl & his evil minions to kidnap me from the island??  Hmmmmm.  I gotta make sure I sleep in an iron gated & windowed room!  Congrats on the goodies, and it's amazing how much money you can save by not eating out.



It was surprisingly easy, they'd been looking at us drinking cocktails for so long that they gave in before I could even properly fill the glass! It could also be that Karl'd hypnotised them before getting you and that they were still under his spell (let's be honest, Karl *must* be hiding something underneath those shades)...in any event, the good news is that you can audition for more guards now...hardly a tough job? 

And thanks! Only one purchase into H and already loving it! First bag waitlist spot also in 




Joyce Lim said:


> Love your navy Kelly Double Tour bracelet with SHW!



Thank you!


----------



## i love louie

my newest indulgence.
[I[URL=http://smg.photobucket.com/user/jared1010/media/20140719_063949_1.jpg.html]
	
MG]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v111/jared1010/20140719_083330.jpg[/IMG][/URL]




  her name is  zora!!


----------



## SouthTampa

i love louie said:


> my newest indulgence.
> [I[URL=http://smg.photobucket.com/user/jared1010/media/20140719_063949_1.jpg.html]
> 
> MG]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v111/jared1010/20140719_083330.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> her name is  zora!!


What a cutie!


----------



## ILoveC

That's the best !!!!


----------



## i love louie

SouthTampa said:


> What a cutie!




thanx tampa! she is soo cute you have no idea. everytime she looks at me I melt


----------



## i love louie

ILoveC said:


> That's the best !!!!


 I agree ilovec!! plus, I bought her from my local humane society which makes me feel good.


----------



## PrincessCypress

I just got 3 new items in one of my favorite colors...Tiffany blue! Aqua snakeskin sandals by Pelle Moda, a pebbled leather Tiffany Metropolitan crossbody bag and a patent leather Tiffany envelope card case. The pebbled leather Tiffany stitch card case isn't new, but I included it in the pic as part of my Tiffany blue collection.


----------



## Piqiu

i love louie said:


> my newest indulgence.
> [I[URL=http://smg.photobucket.com/user/jared1010/media/20140719_063949_1.jpg.html]
> 
> MG]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v111/jared1010/20140719_083330.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> her name is  zora!!


Omg, she's adorable! Is she also a munchkin, or was that just an illusion from the angle of the first picture?


----------



## i love louie

Piqiu said:


> Omg, she's adorable! Is she also a munchkin, or was that just an illusion from the angle of the first picture?


 no I wish lol. she is just really tiny 2.5 pounds


----------



## tm3

i love louie said:


> my newest indulgence.
> [I[URL=http://smg.photobucket.com/user/jared1010/media/20140719_063949_1.jpg.html]
> 
> MG]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v111/jared1010/20140719_083330.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> her name is  zora!!



She is gorgeous!


----------



## honeyshopper

i love louie said:


> my newest indulgence.
> [I[URL=http://smg.photobucket.com/user/jared1010/media/20140719_063949_1.jpg.html]
> 
> MG]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v111/jared1010/20140719_083330.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> her name is  zora!!




She is so precious!


----------



## honeyshopper

A few sales purchases. Sale wallet, Cl shoes from BG and St. Laurent handbag at second cut.


----------



## i love louie

honeyshopper said:


> She is so precious!


thanks honey shopper


----------



## i love louie

tm3 said:


> She is gorgeous!


 thanks tm3. she's soo fluffy!!!


----------



## i love louie

honeyshopper said:


> A few sales purchases. Sale wallet, Cl shoes from BG and St. Laurent handbag at second cut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2692337


 awesome sales finds girl!! lucky you


----------



## Peckita

SouthTampa said:


> Can I send you my phone for you to work your magic . You are quite talented.  It looks amazing.  Enjoy!


Awwww thanks.... ^_^
I just read your comment....


----------



## Cuteandcouture

PrincessCypress said:


> I just got 3 new items in one of my favorite colors...Tiffany blue! Aqua snakeskin sandals by Pelle Moda, a pebbled leather Tiffany Metropolitan crossbody bag and a patent leather Tiffany envelope card case. The pebbled leather Tiffany stitch card case isn't new, but I included it in the pic as part of my Tiffany blue collection.




Love all the Tiffany blues!! The shoes are super cute!!!


----------



## South Beach

i love louie said:


> my newest indulgence.
> [I[URL=http://smg.photobucket.com/user/jared1010/media/20140719_063949_1.jpg.html]
> 
> MG]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v111/jared1010/20140719_083330.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> her name is  zora!!




She is so precious!!! What beautiful markings !!! Enjoy her.


----------



## South Beach

PrincessCypress said:


> I just got 3 new items in one of my favorite colors...Tiffany blue! Aqua snakeskin sandals by Pelle Moda, a pebbled leather Tiffany Metropolitan crossbody bag and a patent leather Tiffany envelope card case. The pebbled leather Tiffany stitch card case isn't new, but I included it in the pic as part of my Tiffany blue collection.




Wow! Love!


----------



## i love louie

South Beach said:


> She is so precious!!! What beautiful markings !!! Enjoy her.



Thanx southbeach!! She's my little raccoon kitten lol


----------



## South Beach

i love louie said:


> Thanx southbeach!! She's my little raccoon kitten lol




I think she needs her own thread , so we can watch her grow!!!


----------



## i love louie

South Beach said:


> I think she needs her own thread , so we can watch her grow!!!



I have a thread titled my new baby in the animal forum with more pics if your curious. =) I will be posting tobs of pics of her cuteness in there


----------



## tutushopper

i love louie said:


> my newest indulgence.
> her name is  zora!!



She is soooooooooooo adorable!  Congrats on being adopted by this precious feline!


----------



## tutushopper

PrincessCypress said:


> I just got 3 new items in one of my favorite colors...Tiffany blue! Aqua snakeskin sandals by Pelle Moda, a pebbled leather Tiffany Metropolitan crossbody bag and a patent leather Tiffany envelope card case. The pebbled leather Tiffany stitch card case isn't new, but I included it in the pic as part of my Tiffany blue collection.



Gorgeous shoes!  The snakeskin really does look like an exact match!  Congrats on finding those, as well as the new Tiffany & Co. crossbody bag and envelope case!  Love anything from Tiffany & Co.!


----------



## tutushopper

honeyshopper said:


> A few sales purchases. Sale wallet, Cl shoes from BG and St. Laurent handbag at second cut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2692337



Stunning shoes and SL bag (love the Chanel wallet, too)!  You really are the sale queen for all brands!  Congrats on all of your new acquisitions!!!


----------



## PrincessCypress

honeyshopper said:


> A few sales purchases. Sale wallet, Cl shoes from BG and St. Laurent handbag at second cut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2692337



Love, love, love those shoes, honeyshopper! Congrats on all your wonderful purchases!


----------



## PrincessCypress

Cuteandcouture said:


> Love all the Tiffany blues!! The shoes are super cute!!!



Thanks, Cuteandcouture! I was so worried when I ordered the shoes that they wouldn't fit, but they were so cute I had to get them just in hopes that they would. I'm so glad they do, I love them!!! 



South Beach said:


> Wow! Love!



Awww, thank you, South Beach! 



tutushopper said:


> Gorgeous shoes!  The snakeskin really does look like an exact match!  Congrats on finding those, as well as the new Tiffany & Co. crossbody bag and envelope case!  Love anything from Tiffany & Co.!



Thanks, tutushopper! I also love anything from Tiffany & Co. and I knew my search for the perfect Tiffany blue bag would somehow end up with a Tiffany & Co. bag, knowing how picky I am about color. The shoes are perfect, they have a lighter and darker shade when the light hits them, so it's a nice match especially with the darker shade.


----------



## Mae002

Here's my new neo neverfull with my new Tapage charm. It's such a beautiful and carefree bag. The charm just adds a little bit of sparkle. So in love with both!


----------



## i love louie

Thank tutushopper


----------



## vinbenphon1

i love louie said:


> my newest indulgence.
> [I[URL=http://smg.photobucket.com/user/jared1010/media/20140719_063949_1.jpg.html]
> 
> MG]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v111/jared1010/20140719_083330.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> her name is  zora!!


Hiya Zora. Welcome to the purse forum.


----------



## i love louie

vinbenphon1 said:


> Hiya Zora. Welcome to the purse forum.


 she says meow


----------



## JE2824

bagloverny said:


> Not a recent purchase but just wanted to post my black smooth leather small Givenchy Antigona....here with a fellow black and gold bag, my Chanel m/l flap
> 
> View attachment 2676328



Love love love! I finally got the Givenchy Antigona black shiny lord in medium this week. I pre-ordered it sometime ago. I waited almost a year! I thought it complimented by black lamb jumbo as well. Bag sisters  This pic makes me swoon . You have such wonderful taste, bagloverny!


----------



## MapleLuxe

I have been VERY bad!! Not only did I come off Chanel ban island a few times this week (classic flap from today, wallet, card wallet, two pairs of earrings & a lipstick) I went wild at Givenchy. I got the knee high sheath boots, the ankle sheath boots and the slip on skater shoes. Then I went and got a few new pairs of jeans, a few jumpers and a YSL clutch.

And now I have horrible shoppers remorse and feel physically sick. 






i love louie said:


> my newest indulgence.
> [I
> 
> MG]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v111/jared1010/20140719_083330.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> her name is  zora!!




SO CUTE!!!!!


----------



## i love louie

MapleLuxe said:


> I have been VERY bad!! Not only did I come off Chanel ban island a few times this week (classic flap from today, wallet, card wallet, two pairs of earrings & a lipstick) I went wild at Givenchy. I got the knee high sheath boots, the ankle sheath boots and the slip on skater shoes. Then I went and got a few new pairs of jeans, a few jumpers and a YSL clutch.
> 
> And now I have horrible shoppers remorse and feel physically sick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SO CUTE!!!!!




thanx maple!! she is the most amazing lil kitten. you went shopping girl omg!! sorry your feeling sick . sounds like you bought lots of amazing stuff congrats


----------



## MapleLuxe

i love louie said:


> thanx maple!! she is the most amazing lil kitten. you went shopping girl omg!! sorry your feeling sick . sounds like you bought lots of amazing stuff congrats



I love cats. They give the home such a nice energy. Something one cant get from a handbag!! Also so nice that you got her as a kitten she will really have a special bond with you. My cat lived for 19 years.. best relationship I ever had


----------



## i love louie

MapleLuxe said:


> I love cats. They give the home such a nice energy. Something one cant get from a handbag!! Also so nice that you got her as a kitten she will really have a special bond with you. My cat lived for 19 years.. best relationship I ever had


I agree!! I lost my baby of 11 years last year  to cancer :cry:  and have been super sad ever since. zora has brought such amazing energy and soo much love that I can't stop smiling when she's around. your cat lived a long life!! I hope my lil zora does as well. glad to know i'm not the only kitty obsessed girl on this board.


----------



## panthere55

PrincessCypress said:


> I just got 3 new items in one of my favorite colors...Tiffany blue! Aqua snakeskin sandals by Pelle Moda, a pebbled leather Tiffany Metropolitan crossbody bag and a patent leather Tiffany envelope card case. The pebbled leather Tiffany stitch card case isn't new, but I included it in the pic as part of my Tiffany blue collection.



Ooooooh my favorite color too!!! Wonderful purchases! Congrats!


----------



## Lulu_lala

Hi can i ask if any owners of the Givenchy Antigona whether a small or medium is better sizing wise?
i wish there was something in between but i will have to choose one of them :/


----------



## Loro Piana

i love louie said:


> my newest indulgence.
> [I[URL=http://smg.photobucket.com/user/jared1010/media/20140719_063949_1.jpg.html]
> 
> MG]http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v111/jared1010/20140719_083330.jpg[/IMG][/URL]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> her name is  zora!!


the cutest cat i have ever seen & from the humane society..
you have my respect.

i love Zora  

L. P.


----------



## i love louie

Loro Piana said:


> the cutest cat i have ever seen & from the humane society..
> you have my respect.
> 
> i love Zora
> 
> L. P.


thank you soooo much lp!! I just about died when I saw her there too!! how could a kitten that cute be at the humane society?? I knew I had to take her home. I ran down there as fast as I could. love love the humane society!!


----------



## Loro Piana

i love louie said:


> thank you soooo much lp!! I just about died when I saw her there too!! how could a kitten that cute be at the humane society?? I knew I had to take her home. I ran down there as fast as I could. love love the humane society!!


money well spent( sorry Choupette


----------



## Loro Piana

uiiii to fast..


sorry choupette this time no Chanel


----------



## newbie7

A few other items I picked up during sale:  a happy red Ferragamo satchel (my 2nd favorite brand after Chanel), Gucci clutch, and Stuart W bling espadrilles (so happy to find it in size 34).  Thanks for letting me share


----------



## PrincessCypress

panthere55 said:


> Ooooooh my favorite color too!!! Wonderful purchases! Congrats!



Thank you, panthere55! Even though I only started loving the Tiffany blue color last year, it is now one of my favorite colors! It's definitely my favorite blue!


----------



## Cuteandcouture

The last of my shoe frenzy purchases.... I live these Gucci Noah black crystal strass strappy sandals!!!! 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 so classic and so sexy!! Final cut at Saks!


----------



## Cuteandcouture

PrincessCypress said:


> Thanks, Cuteandcouture! I was so worried when I ordered the shoes that they wouldn't fit, but they were so cute I had to get them just in hopes that they would. I'm so glad they do, I love them!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awww, thank you, South Beach!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, tutushopper! I also love anything from Tiffany & Co. and I knew my search for the perfect Tiffany blue bag would somehow end up with a Tiffany & Co. bag, knowing how picky I am about color. The shoes are perfect, they have a lighter and darker shade when the light hits them, so it's a nice match especially with the darker shade.




You got lucky PC!!! So glad you are happy with them!!


----------



## PrincessCypress

Cuteandcouture said:


> The last of my shoe frenzy purchases.... I live these Gucci Noah black crystal strass strappy sandals!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2697770
> View attachment 2697772
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so classic and so sexy!! Final cut at Saks!



Oooooooooohhhhh, so pretty, Cuteandcouture!!! Your new Gucci sandals are gorgeous, spoken by a girl who loves black and who loves bling. And you scored on the final cut!!! 



Cuteandcouture said:


> You got lucky PC!!! So glad you are happy with them!!



Yes, I am sooooooo happy with them...even though I know I couldn't walk in them all day long. They're definitely a pretty sandal, not a walking one...but I would still wear them to the mall as long as I didn't plan on shopping all day!


----------



## impulsive

Cuteandcouture said:


> The last of my shoe frenzy purchases.... I live these Gucci Noah black crystal strass strappy sandals!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2697770
> View attachment 2697772
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so classic and so sexy!! Final cut at Saks!




Love your new Gucci sandals!  You scored!   When you have an evening dressy event to go too, you will be happy you have them!


----------



## Cuteandcouture

PrincessCypress said:


> Oooooooooohhhhh, so pretty, Cuteandcouture!!! Your new Gucci sandals are gorgeous, spoken by a girl who loves black and who loves bling. And you scored on the final cut!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I am sooooooo happy with them...even though I know I couldn't walk in them all day long. They're definitely a pretty sandal, not a walking one...but I would still wear them to the mall as long as I didn't plan on shopping all day!




Thanks PC!! I love them!!! I'm not sure how long I can last in them as they are prob the highest heel I own 110cm but I cannot stop looking at them and trying them on!!!! &#128540;


----------



## Cuteandcouture

impulsive said:


> Love your new Gucci sandals!  You scored!   When you have an evening dressy event to go too, you will be happy you have them!




I cannot wait to plan my first outfit with these!! Thanks!!!


----------



## tutushopper

newbie7 said:


> A few other items I picked up during sale:  a happy red Ferragamo satchel (my 2nd favorite brand after Chanel), Gucci clutch, and Stuart W bling espadrilles (so happy to find it in size 34).  Thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 2696113



Gorgeous Ferragamo bag, Gucci clutch & SW espadrilles!  You got some stunning items and on sale...wow!


----------



## tutushopper

Cuteandcouture said:


> The last of my shoe frenzy purchases.... I live these Gucci Noah black crystal strass strappy sandals!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2697770
> View attachment 2697772
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so classic and so sexy!! Final cut at Saks!



Gorgeous crystal sandals!  Second cut...wow!  Those are classic and quite nice indeed (and sexy, too), and such a deal I'm sure! Congrats!


----------



## panthere55

PrincessCypress said:


> Thank you, panthere55! Even though I only started loving the Tiffany blue color last year, it is now one of my favorite colors! It's definitely my favorite blue!



I am obsessed too! Was able to get 2 bags in this color from dior since chanel didn't have any


----------



## r_tiff2326

My latest non chanel indulgence..
Another C.... But it's ....
Celine Nano in grained leather, in the colour Dune


----------



## Cuteandcouture

tutushopper said:


> Gorgeous crystal sandals!  Second cut...wow!  Those are classic and quite nice indeed (and sexy, too), and such a deal I'm sure! Congrats!




Yes!! I had been eyeing them forever!!! So happy I was able to find them!!! I cannot wait to wear them!!


----------



## Cuteandcouture

r_tiff2326 said:


> My latest non chanel indulgence..
> 
> Another C.... But it's ....
> 
> Celine Nano in grained leather, in the colour Dune




Gorgeous!!! I had been thinking of a Celine nano as well...... Just haven't bit the bullet yet!! Congrats! That's a great neutral!!


----------



## poohbag

Cuteandcouture said:


> The last of my shoe frenzy purchases.... I live these Gucci Noah black crystal strass strappy sandals!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2697770
> View attachment 2697772
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so classic and so sexy!! Final cut at Saks!



Congrats! These look TOTALLY FABULOUS on your feet!


----------



## poohbag

newbie7 said:


> A few other items I picked up during sale:  a happy red Ferragamo satchel (my 2nd favorite brand after Chanel), Gucci clutch, and Stuart W bling espadrilles (so happy to find it in size 34).  Thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 2696113



Oooh I especially love the blingy weitzman espadrilles!


----------



## PrincessCypress

Cuteandcouture said:


> Thanks PC!! I love them!!! I'm not sure how long I can last in them as they are prob the highest heel I own 110cm but I cannot stop looking at them and trying them on!!!! &#128540;



Aren't they the same height as your V lace espadrilles? I think I read somewhere that they are also 110mm. But wedges are easier to walk in for long periods of time than heels! Anyway, I feel exactly the same way about my Tiffany blue snakeskin sandals! 



panthere55 said:


> I am obsessed too! Was able to get 2 bags in this color from dior since chanel didn't have any



Ooooooohhh, did you do a reveal on the Dior forum, panthere55???


----------



## r_tiff2326

Cuteandcouture said:


> Gorgeous!!! I had been thinking of a Celine nano as well...... Just haven't bit the bullet yet!! Congrats! That's a great neutral!!



Thanks babe&#10084;&#65039; 
Get it soon! &#128540;


----------



## tutushopper

r_tiff2326 said:


> My latest non chanel indulgence..
> Another C.... But it's ....
> Celine Nano in grained leather, in the colour Dune



Beautiful color of this Celine; congrats!


----------



## Cuteandcouture

poohbag said:


> Congrats! These look TOTALLY FABULOUS on your feet!




Thanks poohbag!!! I &#128156;&#128156;&#128156;&#128156;them!!


----------



## Cuteandcouture

PrincessCypress said:


> Aren't they the same height as your V lace espadrilles? I think I read somewhere that they are also 110mm. But wedges are easier to walk in for long periods of time than heels! Anyway, I feel exactly the same way about my Tiffany blue snakeskin sandals!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooooohhh, did you do a reveal on the Dior forum, panthere55???




The V lace doesn't feel as high.... I'll have to double check


----------



## Bentley1

I never share on this thread, but I'm really excited about these non Chanel gifts from DH. 

This was a gift for our 9 year dating anniversary on July 15. I was so pleasantly surprised bc I usually get flowers & a card on our dating anniversary, but he knows I've been eyeing this ring for awhile. &#10084;&#65039;Juste Un Clou White Gold Ring with Diamonds.....





And for my birthday back in May, VCA 5 Motif Mother Of Pearl Alhambra Bracelet..... 





Thanks for letting me share! &#128522;


----------



## tutushopper

Bentley1 said:


> I never share on this thread, but I'm really excited about these non Chanel gifts from DH.
> 
> This was a gift for our 9 year dating anniversary on July 15. I was so pleasantly surprised bc I usually get flowers & a card on our dating anniversary, but he knows I've been eyeing this ring for awhile. &#10084;&#65039;Juste Un Clou White Gold Ring with Diamonds.....
> 
> View attachment 2698822
> View attachment 2698824
> 
> 
> And for my birthday back in May, VCA 5 Motif Mother Of Pearl Alhambra Bracelet.....
> 
> View attachment 2698829
> View attachment 2698830
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share! &#128522;


Gorgeous Cartier and VCA presents!  Happy dating anniversary and happy belated birthday!  partyhat:


----------



## r_tiff2326

tutushopper said:


> Beautiful color of this Celine; congrats!



Thanks tutushopper&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Chanel316

My first David Yurman purchase today  earrings and bracelet


----------



## tutushopper

Chanel316 said:


> My first David Yurman purchase today  earrings and bracelet



Congrats on your new DY bracelet and earrings; how pretty!


----------



## Chanel316

tutushopper said:


> Congrats on your new DY bracelet and earrings; how pretty!


Thanks TuTu


----------



## nadineluv

Bentley1 said:


> I never share on this thread, but I'm really excited about these non Chanel gifts from DH.
> 
> This was a gift for our 9 year dating anniversary on July 15. I was so pleasantly surprised bc I usually get flowers & a card on our dating anniversary, but he knows I've been eyeing this ring for awhile. &#10084;&#65039;Juste Un Clou White Gold Ring with Diamonds.....
> 
> View attachment 2698822
> View attachment 2698824
> 
> 
> And for my birthday back in May, VCA 5 Motif Mother Of Pearl Alhambra Bracelet.....
> 
> View attachment 2698829
> View attachment 2698830
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share! &#128522;



Wow!!! Beautiful ring!!! Love it! 
Lovely bracelet too! Happy anny!


----------



## JE2824

Bentley1 said:


> I never share on this thread, but I'm really excited about these non Chanel gifts from DH.
> 
> This was a gift for our 9 year dating anniversary on July 15. I was so pleasantly surprised bc I usually get flowers & a card on our dating anniversary, but he knows I've been eyeing this ring for awhile. &#10084;&#65039;Juste Un Clou White Gold Ring with Diamonds.....
> 
> View attachment 2698822
> View attachment 2698824
> 
> 
> And for my birthday back in May, VCA 5 Motif Mother Of Pearl Alhambra Bracelet.....
> 
> View attachment 2698829
> View attachment 2698830
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share! &#128522;



So beautiful, Bentley! Both of these are on my "list". So funny our taste is the exact same. What a wonderful and sentimental gift(s) from you hubby. I wish mine would get the hint!! LOL! Happy Anniversary and Happy Belated Birthday! They are stunning!


----------



## Cuteandcouture

Bentley1 said:


> I never share on this thread, but I'm really excited about these non Chanel gifts from DH.
> 
> This was a gift for our 9 year dating anniversary on July 15. I was so pleasantly surprised bc I usually get flowers & a card on our dating anniversary, but he knows I've been eyeing this ring for awhile. &#10084;&#65039;Juste Un Clou White Gold Ring with Diamonds.....
> 
> View attachment 2698822
> View attachment 2698824
> 
> 
> And for my birthday back in May, VCA 5 Motif Mother Of Pearl Alhambra Bracelet.....
> 
> View attachment 2698829
> View attachment 2698830
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share! &#128522;




Happy anniversary Bentley1!! Congrats on your gorgeous jewelry!!


----------



## newbie7

tutushopper said:


> Gorgeous Ferragamo bag, Gucci clutch & SW espadrilles!  You got some stunning items and on sale...wow!




Thank you, tutushopper &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## newbie7

poohbag said:


> Congrats! These look TOTALLY FABULOUS on your feet!




Thank you, poohbag.  It is so pretty to look at and more comfy than my Chanel's because the sole is thicker.


----------



## clu13

Louis Vuitton gossip pump


----------



## blushpot

hi everyone! 

I just recently found this website, but the amount of knowledge I have obtained on various designers and the GORGEOUS purchases that have graced my eyes is quite amazing  I really need to get second job, or two... or three. 

My newest baby is a Chanel scarf. Quite simple, yet she is so beautiful to me. I don't have a pic, because she is not coming out of her out the box for awhile! As great as she is, however, I believe my next purchase will (very soon) be a Hermes scarf.


----------



## Bentley1

tutushopper said:


> Gorgeous Cartier and VCA presents!  Happy dating anniversary and happy belated birthday!  partyhat:



Thank you so much, Tutu!! 



nadineluv said:


> Wow!!! Beautiful ring!!! Love it!
> Lovely bracelet too! Happy anny!



Thank you for your kind words, nadineluv! 



JE2824 said:


> So beautiful, Bentley! Both of these are on my "list". So funny our taste is the exact same. What a wonderful and sentimental gift(s) from you hubby. I wish mine would get the hint!! LOL! Happy Anniversary and Happy Belated Birthday! They are stunning!



Thank you so much, JE!!!  We totally have the same taste in clothes, bags & jewelry! It's great! lol Omg, trust me, the hint dropping can get heavy before the hint is taken.   Thanks for your kind words, as always!! 



Cuteandcouture said:


> Happy anniversary Bentley1!! Congrats on your gorgeous jewelry!!



Thank you, CC!!  Really appreciate it!!


----------



## tutushopper

clu13 said:


> Louis Vuitton gossip pump
> 
> View attachment 2699933



Love these!  Fabulous killer *RED* gradient!


----------



## clu13

tutushopper said:


> Love these!  Fabulous killer *RED* gradient!




Thank you!!!


----------



## helenhandbag

clu13 said:


> Louis Vuitton gossip pump
> 
> View attachment 2699933




Oh WOWWOWOWOWOWOWOW! Best shoes I've seen in a long while, lucky you!


----------



## cece1

clu13 said:


> Louis Vuitton gossip pump
> 
> View attachment 2699933


OMG!  These are hot!!!


----------



## clu13

I've been unable to resist the shoe sales 

Mium Miu Donna glitter pumps




CL funky 120




Jimmy Choo Logan 




Jimmy Choo Lance (I have wanted these for so long)


----------



## clu13

helenhandbag said:


> Oh WOWWOWOWOWOWOWOW! Best shoes I've seen in a long while, lucky you!







cece1 said:


> OMG!  These are hot!!!




Thank you very much!!!


----------



## tutushopper

clu13 said:


> I've been unable to resist the shoe sales
> 
> Mium Miu Donna glitter pumps
> 
> View attachment 2703975
> 
> 
> CL funky 120
> 
> View attachment 2703976
> 
> 
> Jimmy Choo Logan
> 
> View attachment 2703977
> 
> 
> Jimmy Choo Lance (I have wanted these for so long)
> 
> View attachment 2703979



These are some seriously hot shoes!  Congrats; they are all gorgeous!


----------



## Cuteandcouture

clu13 said:


> I've been unable to resist the shoe sales
> 
> Mium Miu Donna glitter pumps
> 
> View attachment 2703975
> 
> 
> CL funky 120
> 
> View attachment 2703976
> 
> 
> Jimmy Choo Logan
> 
> View attachment 2703977
> 
> 
> Jimmy Choo Lance (I have wanted these for so long)
> 
> View attachment 2703979




Great shoes!!!!


----------



## baghagg

tutushopper said:


> These are hot heels!! Congrats!



Ty tutu


----------



## yasram

I cheated on Chanel in Paris with this 

but got a chanel to make it up to  the chanel gods


----------



## poohbag

yasram said:


> I cheated on Chanel in Paris with this
> 
> but got a chanel to make it up to  the chanel gods



Gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous X 2!


----------



## yasram

poohbag said:


> Gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous X 2!



Yes and like your signature I'm truly on the ban island lol


----------



## MapleLuxe

yasram said:


> I cheated on Chanel in Paris with this
> 
> but got a chanel to make it up to  the chanel gods



Double whammy!!!!!! What a haul. Both stunning and both on my wish list! I think the red with that particular hardwear is a great combination. It makes it so funky. Wear in health!


----------



## qchickie

yasram said:


> I cheated on Chanel in Paris with this
> 
> but got a chanel to make it up to  the chanel gods



Just stunning, I think both the Hermes and Chanel gods would be both proud!


----------



## Piyo1115

Got these at the Manolo sale &#128522;


----------



## Piyo1115

Oops forgot the pic


----------



## Bentley1

Givenchy Suede Khaki Grey Shark Fold Over Boots. 
Couldn't leave Barney's without them.


----------



## impulsive

Bentley1 said:


> Givenchy Suede Khaki Grey Shark Fold Over Boots.
> Couldn't leave Barney's without them.
> View attachment 2707089




I love these boots!  I just got them in the black!   Love, love, love them!!!


----------



## Bentley1

impulsive said:


> I love these boots!  I just got them in the black!   Love, love, love them!!!




Thanks! They're so flattering and go w so many different outfits. I tried the black on as well and was so tempted! Did you get the black leather or suede?


----------



## Cuteandcouture

Bentley1 said:


> Givenchy Suede Khaki Grey Shark Fold Over Boots.
> Couldn't leave Barney's without them.
> View attachment 2707089




Oooooooo those are HOT!!!!


----------



## impulsive

Bentley1 said:


> Thanks! They're so flattering and go w so many different outfits. I tried the black on as well and was so tempted! Did you get the black leather or suede?




Blk leather.


----------



## Bentley1

Cuteandcouture said:


> Oooooooo those are HOT!!!!



Thank you CC! 



impulsive said:


> Blk leather.



Great choice!


----------



## Yoshi1296

Celine Cabas Gusset in the praline color! Love it to death!


----------



## MapleLuxe

Bentley1 said:


> Givenchy Suede Khaki Grey Shark Fold Over Boots.
> Couldn't leave Barney's without them.
> View attachment 2707089



I LOVE THEM!!!!! Enjoy!!


----------



## Bentley1

MapleLuxe said:


> I LOVE THEM!!!!! Enjoy!!




Thank you so much! &#128512;


----------



## JE2824

Bentley1 said:


> Givenchy Suede Khaki Grey Shark Fold Over Boots.
> Couldn't leave Barney's without them.
> View attachment 2707089



So hot! Eeekk!! These go so well with all the fall bags too! You are going to get me in trouble AGAIN, my friend! LOVE THESE!


----------



## JE2824

yasram said:


> I cheated on Chanel in Paris with this
> 
> but got a chanel to make it up to  the chanel gods



WOW x 2! Two dream bags in one shot! I have the red with RHW, and I just love her! But the HERMES!!!! Paris was really good to you! Congrats, yasram! Beyond words!!


----------



## Bentley1

JE2824 said:


> So hot! Eeekk!! These go so well with all the fall bags too! You are going to get me in trouble AGAIN, my friend! LOVE THESE!



Thank you!! It's just never ending! 

Wouldn't these be perfect with the new Taupe??


----------



## Rami00

yasram said:


> I cheated on Chanel in Paris with this
> 
> but got a chanel to make it up to  the chanel gods



Omg I just died!    congrats! Love it.


----------



## Rami00

Fell in love with Voyage de Pytheas..


----------



## LovingLV81

My 1st pair of tory burch caroline flats ..


----------



## vinbenphon1

I couldn't resist these...


----------



## mcwee

The nappa skin smell so nice


----------



## cmrDesign

New Manolos &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Rami00

cmrDesign said:


> View attachment 2709784
> 
> New Manolos &#10084;&#65039;



Ahh you are killing me. Stunning.


----------



## qchickie

cmrDesign said:


> View attachment 2709784
> 
> New Manolos &#10084;&#65039;



Dang, those are hot!


----------



## cmrDesign

Rami00 said:


> Ahh you are killing me. Stunning.




Thank you Rami00!!!


----------



## cmrDesign

qchickie said:


> Dang, those are hot!




Thanks


----------



## Calliandraroad

cmrDesign, you inspired me to post my Saint Laurents. Orig $1395, got them for $471+tax.


----------



## Rami00

Calliandraroad said:


> cmrDesign, you inspired me to post my Saint Laurents. Orig $1395, got them for $471+tax.



OMG .. Beautiful!!! I need to get my hands on these sales.


----------



## cmrDesign

Calliandraroad said:


> cmrDesign, you inspired me to post my Saint Laurents. Orig $1395, got them for $471+tax.




Wow!! Those are awesome!!!!&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## cece1

Calliandraroad said:


> cmrDesign, you inspired me to post my Saint Laurents. Orig $1395, got them for $471+tax.



What an amazing sale find!!!  These are so hot!


----------



## Calliandraroad

Rami00 said:


> OMG .. Beautiful!!! I need to get my hands on these sales.
> 
> Thank you - I got them at NM. By the way, you always have such a warm, happy smile in your photos!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cmrDesign said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!! Those are awesome!!!!&#10084;&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! Love yours too!
Click to expand...


----------



## Calliandraroad

cece1 said:


> What an amazing sale find!!!  These are so hot!



Thanks!! I was very lucky to get such a great deal.


----------



## panthere55

Calliandraroad said:


> cmrDesign, you inspired me to post my Saint Laurents. Orig $1395, got them for $471+tax.



I love these shoes! I had to return mine as they didn't fit well in back


----------



## Temptress

cmrDesign said:


> View attachment 2709784
> 
> New Manolos &#10084;&#65039;



Sexy and gorgeous.. Wow!

Allow me to share my recent acquisitions  Hermes CDC belt and Dior tribal earrings


----------



## Calliandraroad

panthere55 said:


> I love these shoes! I had to return mine as they didn't fit well in back



Thanks Panthere - too bad they didn't work out for you.


----------



## MapleLuxe

Calliandraroad said:


> cmrDesign, you inspired me to post my Saint Laurents. Orig $1395, got them for $471+tax.



So pretty! Great deal too!


----------



## cmrDesign

Temptress said:


> Sexy and gorgeous.. Wow!
> 
> 
> 
> Allow me to share my recent acquisitions  Hermes CDC belt and Dior tribal earrings




OMG I love your CDC belt!!!!!!! I also have a pair of Tribal earrings and they are my favorites - I wear them almost every day


----------



## MapleLuxe

Zanotti Sneakers (which i think look so vulgar and tacky but strangely I love them and have wanted them for what feels like forever) and a pair of valentino sandals for next year that were on sale.


----------



## Calliandraroad

MapleLuxe said:


> So pretty! Great deal too!



Thanks! Definitely happy with them and the price.


----------



## helenhandbag

It's the summer of arm candy for me, and it has continued again...

Found my perfect red Hermes CDC by chance, I thought they wouldn't have it but at my first attempt of asking for it they brought one out for me. Hooray!
And, during the same shopping trip I spotted a pink Valentino Rockstud bracelet. I don't usually care for pink, but at 70% discount...how can a girl say no to that? Even the SA was surprised it was still there!


----------



## Rami00

Bentley1 said:


> I never share on this thread, but I'm really excited about these non Chanel gifts from DH.
> 
> This was a gift for our 9 year dating anniversary on July 15. I was so pleasantly surprised bc I usually get flowers & a card on our dating anniversary, but he knows I've been eyeing this ring for awhile. &#10084;&#65039;Juste Un Clou White Gold Ring with Diamonds.....
> 
> View attachment 2698822
> View attachment 2698824
> 
> 
> And for my birthday back in May, VCA 5 Motif Mother Of Pearl Alhambra Bracelet.....
> 
> View attachment 2698829
> View attachment 2698830
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share! &#128522;



Simply stunning. Happy anniversary.


----------



## Rami00

helenhandbag said:


> It's the summer of arm candy for me, and it has continued again...
> 
> Found my perfect red Hermes CDC by chance, I thought they wouldn't have it but at my first attempt of asking for it they brought one out for me. Hooray!
> And, during the same shopping trip I spotted a pink Valentino Rockstud bracelet. I don't usually care for pink, but at 70% discount...how can a girl say no to that? Even the SA was surprised it was still there!



Beautiful picks. Red hermes cdc is to die for. Congrats!


----------



## Rami00

Temptress said:


> Sexy and gorgeous.. Wow!
> 
> Allow me to share my recent acquisitions  Hermes CDC belt and Dior tribal earrings



Wow! I have been eyeing the same belt lol. Congrats! Wonderful choice.


----------



## tutushopper

yasram said:


> I cheated on Chanel in Paris with this
> 
> but got a chanel to make it up to  the chanel gods



Stunning B and C!  Looks like you got a lot of H goodies!


----------



## tutushopper

Piyo1115 said:


> Oops forgot the pic
> View attachment 2706117



Gorgeous Manolos!


----------



## tutushopper

Bentley1 said:


> Givenchy Suede Khaki Grey Shark Fold Over Boots.
> Couldn't leave Barney's without them.
> View attachment 2707089



These are fabulous!  I actually can see the "shark" in them.


----------



## tutushopper

Yoshi1296 said:


> Celine Cabas Gusset in the praline color! Love it to death!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2707821



Beautiful Celine in a great color!


----------



## tutushopper

Rami00 said:


> Fell in love with Voyage de Pytheas..



This is so beautiful!  Just amazing colors and pattern.


----------



## tutushopper

LovingLV81 said:


> My 1st pair of tory burch caroline flats ..



Congrats on your first pair of TB; they look great on you!


----------



## tutushopper

vinbenphon1 said:


> I couldn't resist these...



Such fabulous goodies from LV!


----------



## tutushopper

mcwee said:


> The nappa skin smell so nice



This is so pretty, and I love the way they are so distinctive even without logos.


----------



## tutushopper

cmrDesign said:


> View attachment 2709784
> 
> New Manolos &#10084;&#65039;



Love these Manolos!  He makes the most comfortable stylish shoes around, bar none, especially in heels. They can truly be worn all day/night long.  You wear them so well, too!


----------



## tutushopper

Calliandraroad said:


> cmrDesign, you inspired me to post my Saint Laurents. Orig $1395, got them for $471+tax.



Ohmy these are stunning, and what a deal!  They look incredible on you!


----------



## tutushopper

Temptress said:


> Allow me to share my recent acquisitions  Hermes CDC belt and Dior tribal earrings



Lovely H belt and Dior tribal earrings!


----------



## tutushopper

helenhandbag said:


> It's the summer of arm candy for me, and it has continued again...
> 
> Found my perfect red Hermes CDC by chance, I thought they wouldn't have it but at my first attempt of asking for it they brought one out for me. Hooray!
> And, during the same shopping trip I spotted a pink Valentino Rockstud bracelet. I don't usually care for pink, but at 70% discount...how can a girl say no to that? Even the SA was surprised it was still there!


Fabulous arm candy!  Love the *RED* H, and to find pink V on sale...wow!


----------



## Calliandraroad

tutushopper said:


> Ohmy these are stunning, and what a deal!  They look incredible on you!



Thanks Tutu! Yes, it was a great deal!!


----------



## mcwee

tutushopper said:


> This is so pretty, and I love the way they are so distinctive even without logos.



Thank tutu.


----------



## baghagg

yasram said:


> I cheated on Chanel in Paris with this
> 
> but got a chanel to make it up to  the chanel gods



Well worth the cheat.   They are both fantastic!


----------



## baghagg

Bentley1 said:


> I never share on this thread, but I'm really excited about these non Chanel gifts from DH.
> 
> This was a gift for our 9 year dating anniversary on July 15. I was so pleasantly surprised bc I usually get flowers & a card on our dating anniversary, but he knows I've been eyeing this ring for awhile. &#10084;&#65039;Juste Un Clou White Gold Ring with Diamonds.....
> 
> View attachment 2698822
> View attachment 2698824
> 
> 
> And for my birthday back in May, VCA 5 Motif Mother Of Pearl Alhambra Bracelet.....
> 
> View attachment 2698829
> View attachment 2698830
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share! &#128522;



So gorgeous congrats!!!


----------



## baghagg

Calliandraroad said:


> cmrDesign, you inspired me to post my Saint Laurents. Orig $1395, got them for $471+tax.



Really great shoes,  love them!


----------



## Calliandraroad

baghagg said:


> Really great shoes,  love them!



Thanks very much!


----------



## vinbenphon1

Cheated with LV - my little Doc bb from 2014 A/W show 

Thanks for letting me share my little ray of sunshine


----------



## ellah012

vinbenphon1 said:


> Cheated with LV - my little Doc bb from 2014 A/W show
> 
> Thanks for letting me share my little ray of sunshine


i love the fact that it keeps its shape! sooo pretty


----------



## helenhandbag

Thanks Tutu and Rami00!


----------



## helenhandbag

vinbenphon1 said:


> Cheated with LV - my little Doc bb from 2014 A/W show
> 
> Thanks for letting me share my little ray of sunshine



That's a gorgeous bag, worth the cheating!


----------



## panthere55

vinbenphon1 said:


> Cheated with LV - my little Doc bb from 2014 A/W show
> 
> Thanks for letting me share my little ray of sunshine



So pretty! How do you like one handle?


----------



## panthere55

Got sucked into Valentino rockstud collection! Couldn't pass up this bag as leather so gorgeous and looks scratch resistant...we shall see hahaha


----------



## tutushopper

vinbenphon1 said:


> Cheated with LV - my little Doc bb from 2014 A/W show
> 
> Thanks for letting me share my little ray of sunshine



This is stunning; love the* red*!


----------



## tutushopper

panthere55 said:


> Got sucked into Valentino rockstud collection! Couldn't pass up this bag as leather so gorgeous and looks scratch resistant...we shall see hahaha



Love all the studs.  If it ever does get scratched, you can just say the studs did it, and that makes it all the more fabulous and fierce!


----------



## vinbenphon1

ellah012 said:


> i love the fact that it keeps its shape! sooo pretty



Thanks ellah, it holds quite a bit, but I only carried my essentials and I love the pleated sides.



helenhandbag said:


> That's a gorgeous bag, worth the cheating!



Thanks helenhandbag



panthere55 said:


> So pretty! How do you like one handle?



Hi panthere55, I don't mind the one handle, it is easier to get in and out of the bag. It did feel a little strange at first when I put my things in because of the weight and I was a bit worried about the handle coming off, but I'm sure that won't happen  I carried it around shopping yesterday using both the handle and strap and it was very comfortable either way.  



tutushopper said:


> This is stunning; love the* red*!



Thank you tutushopper


----------



## vinbenphon1

panthere55 said:


> Got sucked into Valentino rockstud collection! Couldn't pass up this bag as leather so gorgeous and looks scratch resistant...we shall see hahaha



This is a really stunning bag panthere55, congrats.


----------



## panthere55

tutushopper said:


> Love all the studs.  If it ever does get scratched, you can just say the studs did it, and that makes it all the more fabulous and fierce!





vinbenphon1 said:


> This is a really stunning bag panthere55, congrats.




Thank you guys!


----------



## Rami00

My perfect red!


----------



## JE2824

Rami00 said:


> My perfect red!



WHAT!!!! OMG!!! I am so incredibly jealous! This is perfection!! This is the color I would choose!!. Mod pics please, Rami!!


----------



## JE2824

cmrDesign said:


> View attachment 2709784
> 
> New Manolos &#10084;&#65039;



I really might have to buy these!! May I ask where you bought them? These are stunning!! You have such fabulous taste, cmr!!


----------



## JE2824

Calliandraroad said:


> cmrDesign, you inspired me to post my Saint Laurents. Orig $1395, got them for $471+tax.



OMG! You ladies are killing me tonight!! Perfection again! I need these in my life!! Beautiful!!


----------



## JE2824

Temptress said:


> Sexy and gorgeous.. Wow!
> 
> Allow me to share my recent acquisitions  Hermes CDC belt and Dior tribal earrings



LOVE! I have this belt! Sooo pretty! Love your earrings too!!!


----------



## Rami00

JE2824 said:


> WHAT!!!! OMG!!! I am so incredibly jealous! This is perfection!! This is the color I would choose!!. Mod pics please, Rami!!



Thank you JE! I got lucky... No previous purchase history (well except a scarf if that counts)..and got offered two birkins in a week. Pure luck. I love it so much.


----------



## vlsh

Congrats!!! Really beautiful &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## JE2824

Rami00 said:


> Thank you JE! I got lucky... No previous purchase history (well except a scarf if that counts)..and got offered two birkins in a week. Pure luck. I love it so much.



WOW!! That does NOT happen here in Bev Hills! You have to work for it! I am beyond happy for you!!


----------



## cmrDesign

JE2824 said:


> I really might have to buy these!! May I ask where you bought them? These are stunning!! You have such fabulous taste, cmr!!




Hi JE!!! Thank you!!! I got them at Barney's on sale a few weeks ago.  Can you believe they were like $350? I hope you can find them &#128526;


----------



## Rami00

JE2824 said:


> WOW!! That does NOT happen here in Bev Hills! You have to work for it! I am beyond happy for you!!



It's even harder to get your hands on one here in Canada. The SA was really cute and super sweet n I might have used my charm a lil more that day ...LOL! Just saying. Here is the mod pic... The color looks a lil different at night.


----------



## HGT

Rami00 said:


> Thank you JE! I got lucky... No previous purchase history (well except a scarf if that counts)..and got offered two birkins in a week. Pure luck. I love it so much.




Wow! That's like hitting the lottery!


----------



## panthere55

Rami00 said:


> My perfect red!



I LOVE it! She's perfect! What's size?


----------



## vinbenphon1

Rami00 said:


> My perfect red!



wowzas that is gorgeous Rami


----------



## JE2824

Rami00 said:


> It's even harder to get your hands on one here in Canada. The SA was really cute and super sweet n I might have used my charm a lil more that day ...LOL! Just saying. Here is the mod pic... The color looks a lil different at night.



WOW! It's perfect! I want to be in Canada!!! It is so beautiful! What size is that one? It looks so beautiful on you!


----------



## cmrDesign

Rami00 said:


> It's even harder to get your hands on one here in Canada. The SA was really cute and super sweet n I might have used my charm a lil more that day ...LOL! Just saying. Here is the mod pic... The color looks a lil different at night.




WOW....just WOW!!!! Looks absolutely stunning on you!


IG @designcmr


----------



## Rami00

panthere55 said:


> I LOVE it! She's perfect! What's size?



Thank you  it's a 30cm


----------



## Rami00

JE2824 said:


> WOW! It's perfect! I want to be in Canada!!! It is so beautiful! What size is that one? It looks so beautiful on you!



Thank you  30cm rouge casaque in epsom leather


----------



## Rami00

cmrDesign said:


> WOW....just WOW!!!! Looks absolutely stunning on you!
> 
> Thank you. You are too kind.


----------



## panthere55

Rami00 said:


> Thank you  30cm rouge casaque in epsom leather



Rouge casaque is such a great color! Congrats! I am sure you will wear it for many years to come


----------



## Rami00

panthere55 said:


> Rouge casaque is such a great color! Congrats! I am sure you will wear it for many years to come



Thank you Panthere. Planning on to keep it forever n maybe pass it on ....since it's my first one.


----------



## Pursebop

*some black goodies... Christian Louboutin gladiators and Hermes exotic Kelly extreme!*


----------



## cmrDesign

Having an LV moment....






IG @designcmr


----------



## cmrDesign

******** said:


> *some black goodies... Christian Louboutin gladiators and Hermes exotic Kelly extreme!*




LOVE these &#10084;&#65039;&#128163;&#10084;&#65039;&#8252;&#65039;


IG @designcmr


----------



## Designerhbgirl

cmrDesign said:


> Having an LV moment....
> View attachment 2736282
> 
> View attachment 2736283
> 
> 
> 
> IG @designcmr


Love, love, LOVE!!!!!


----------



## tutushopper

Rami00 said:


> My perfect red!



Gorgeous!!!  Congrats on finding your perfect red; I know it's not easy!


----------



## tutushopper

Rami00 said:


> It's even harder to get your hands on one here in Canada. The SA was really cute and super sweet n I might have used my charm a lil more that day ...LOL! Just saying. Here is the mod pic... The color looks a lil different at night.



I agree; getting this with no history is harder than winning the lottery!  It looks fabulous on you, and your charm is quite great to be offered two!  Finding it in a 30 is even better (the only size I considered).  WOW!  Congrats again!


----------



## tutushopper

******** said:


> *some black goodies... Christian Louboutin gladiators and Hermes exotic Kelly extreme!*



Fabulous CL gladiators and H Kelly wrist candy; congrats ********!!!


----------



## tutushopper

cmrDesign said:


> Having an LV moment....
> View attachment 2736282
> 
> View attachment 2736283
> 
> 
> 
> IG @designcmr



Gorgeous bag and booties; congrats!  I love the edginess of the combo!


----------



## Rami00

tutushopper said:


> Gorgeous!!!  Congrats on finding your perfect red; I know it's not easy!



Thank you Tutu!


----------



## Rami00

tutushopper said:


> I agree; getting this with no history is harder than winning the lottery!  It looks fabulous on you, and your charm is quite great to be offered two!  Finding it in a 30 is even better (the only size I considered).  WOW!  Congrats again!



I tried Tutu....I tried. LOL! Thank you 

I love this bag so much. It feels as it was a special order for me.I am surprised how red goes with so many outfits.


----------



## Rami00

cmrDesign said:


> Having an LV moment....
> View attachment 2736282
> 
> View attachment 2736283
> 
> 
> 
> IG @designcmr



Wow  congrats!


----------



## cmrDesign

Rami00 said:


> Wow  congrats!




Thank you Rami ))


IG @designcmr


----------



## cmrDesign

tutushopper said:


> Gorgeous bag and booties; congrats!  I love the edginess of the combo!




Thanks Tutu! I have had my eye one the Soft Lockit since it was released - so excited to have one ))


IG @designcmr


----------



## JE2824

******** said:


> *some black goodies... Christian Louboutin gladiators and Hermes exotic Kelly extreme!*



I might have to get these! I LOVE them! Look fab as always!!


----------



## JE2824

cmrDesign said:


> Having an LV moment....
> View attachment 2736282
> 
> View attachment 2736283
> 
> 
> 
> IG @designcmr



I have been pining over this LV. I think you just sealed the deal! Beautiful! Simple, chic, and sleek. The boots are TDF!!! I might have to copy you yet again!! Just when I think I am safe on the Chanel thread, I come visit you ladies over here!! TROUBLE! LOL!


----------



## panthere55

cmrDesign said:


> Having an LV moment....
> View attachment 2736282
> 
> View attachment 2736283
> 
> 
> 
> IG @designcmr



Love both! I have been considering lockit in black for myself. How heavy is the bag?


----------



## JazzyMac

cmrDesign said:


> Having an LV moment....
> View attachment 2736282
> 
> View attachment 2736283
> 
> 
> 
> IG @designcmr



This is an awesome combination!


----------



## JazzyMac

Rami00 said:


> It's even harder to get your hands on one here in Canada. The SA was really cute and super sweet n I might have used my charm a lil more that day ...LOL! Just saying. Here is the mod pic... The color looks a lil different at night.



Very beautiful night color!


----------



## cmrDesign

JE2824 said:


> I have been pining over this LV. I think you just sealed the deal! Beautiful! Simple, chic, and sleek. The boots are TDF!!! I might have to copy you yet again!! Just when I think I am safe on the Chanel thread, I come visit you ladies over here!! TROUBLE! LOL!




Hi JE! Thank you!!! I have been thinking about the Soft Lockit since it was released in NY in May.  I am so glad I finally stopped (for a moment) with Chanel and got it.  The leather is beautiful and it is a great size.  This sounds crazy, but it has the best zipper ever with really small teeth so it slides across effortlessly.  Go try it on!! (I am totally an enabler haha!!)


IG @designcmr


----------



## cmrDesign

panthere55 said:


> Love both! I have been considering lockit in black for myself. How heavy is the bag?




Thanks Panthere!  I would consider it a medium weight bag - lighter than my Celine Phantoms and GST's and a little heavier than my Chanel Soft and Chic tote.b


IG @designcmr


----------



## cmrDesign

JazzyMac said:


> This is an awesome combination!




Thank you 


IG @designcmr


----------



## 50wishes

A tri-color small Edge and a pair of Rockstud flats in wine!


----------



## PuccaNGaru

Purchased these pair of CL on Saturday. I love them!!


----------



## PrincessCypress

panthere55 said:


> Got sucked into Valentino rockstud collection! Couldn't pass up this bag as leather so gorgeous and looks scratch resistant...we shall see hahaha



Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous!!! I'd love to have a Valentino bag one day, but I'm on Ban Island for a while. 



Rami00 said:


> It's even harder to get your hands on one here in Canada. The SA was really cute and super sweet n I might have used my charm a lil more that day ...LOL! Just saying. Here is the mod pic... The color looks a lil different at night.



Congratulations on such a lovely score!!! The 30 looks perfect on you. 



******** said:


> *some black goodies... Christian Louboutin gladiators and Hermes exotic Kelly extreme!*



Lovely pics as always, my dear! Congrats on that HTF Kelly Dog Exotic Extreme!


----------



## Pursebop

cmrDesign said:


> Having an LV moment....
> View attachment 2736282
> 
> View attachment 2736283
> 
> 
> 
> IG @designcmr


*oh babe, OMG 
total gorgeousness!!!! *


----------



## Pursebop

tutushopper said:


> Fabulous CL gladiators and H Kelly wrist candy; congrats ********!!!


*thanks love, how are u...*


----------



## Pursebop

PrincessCypress said:


> Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous!!! I'd love to have a Valentino bag one day, but I'm on Ban Island for a while.
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations on such a lovely score!!! The 30 looks perfect on you.
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely pics as always, my dear! Congrats on that HTF Kelly Dog Exotic Extreme!


* thanks my girlfriend...*


----------



## panthere55

cmrDesign said:


> Thanks Panthere!  I would consider it a medium weight bag - lighter than my Celine Phantoms and GST's and a little heavier than my Chanel Soft and Chic tote.b
> 
> 
> IG @designcmr



Thank you for replying. You have another bag I have been thinking about. Soft and chic how does that wear being it lamb and all?


----------



## panthere55

PrincessCypress said:


> Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous!!! I'd love to have a Valentino bag one day, but I'm on Ban Island for a while.



I never thought I would succumb to rockstud collection but here we are hahaha


----------



## Peckita

Can't help it, bought myself this cutie LV balloon charm


----------



## PollyGal

PuccaNGaru said:


> Purchased these pair of CL on Saturday. I love them!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2737219



They are magnificent - what heel height and are they this season?


----------



## vintagefinds

Peckita said:


> Can't help it, bought myself this cutie LV balloon charm


I'm so not a charm person but that is adorable.


----------



## JE2824

Loving my new GREEN trio and SLG. Such a great hands free bag with the little ones!!


----------



## JE2824

Balenciaga City in Beige Oryx. I had been wanting a pretty neutral from Bal and this one stole my heart. Leather is so buttery. Sunday Best


----------



## cmrDesign

JE2824 said:


> Loving my new GREEN trio and SLG. Such a great hands free bag with the little ones!!




Hi JE!!! Love your green Celine - so fresh and pretty!!! We are both cheating on Chanel....must be the season - haha!!!!


IG @designcmr


----------



## JE2824

cmrDesign said:


> Hi JE!!! Love your green Celine - so fresh and pretty!!! We are both cheating on Chanel....must be the season - haha!!!!
> 
> 
> IG @designcmr




Thx, cmr! I have been very bad! I've got a Givenchy coming too. My next quest is the LV lock it!! I can't stop thinking about it! I bought the Coppola last year and that has been a true gem! I'm hoping the lock is the same. What I really need to do is crawl under a hole and hibernate with the bears for the winter. Go check out the Cartier thread..wink wink! Lol!


----------



## Peckita

vintagefinds said:


> I'm so not a charm person but that is adorable.


Thank you ^_^


----------



## tutushopper

PuccaNGaru said:


> Purchased these pair of CL on Saturday. I love them!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2737219



These are fabulous!  I love how they look like gorgeous plain pumps until you see the heel!  Congrats!


----------



## tutushopper

******** said:


> *thanks love, how are u...*



Hanging in there and quite tired of boxes!  Hope you are doing well!


----------



## tutushopper

Peckita said:


> Can't help it, bought myself this cutie LV balloon charm



This is so cute and so is the photo you made; quite creative and fun!  Congrats!


----------



## tutushopper

JE2824 said:


> Loving my new GREEN trio and SLG. Such a great hands free bag with the little ones!!



Gorgeous green and your slg's are so pretty!  Congrats!


----------



## tutushopper

JE2824 said:


> Balenciaga City in Beige Oryx. I had been wanting a pretty neutral from Bal and this one stole my heart. Leather is so buttery. Sunday Best



What a fabulous Bal and you wear it so well!  This is a beautiful buttery neutral!


----------



## Peckita

tutushopper said:


> This is so cute and so is the photo you made; quite creative and fun!  Congrats!


 Awww thank you


----------



## Rami00

JE2824 said:


> Loving my new GREEN trio and SLG. Such a great hands free bag with the little ones!!



That green is beautiful JE.


----------



## barbie444

My first Celine bag I love my Chanel but I needed simpler  bag to take on a trip I'm taking next month and the color Is gorgeous!!


----------



## tutushopper

barbie444 said:


> My first Celine bag I love my Chanel but I needed simpler  bag to take on a trip I'm taking next month and the colors I gorgeous!!



Gorgeous *color*; have a fabulous trip with this beautiful Celine by your side!


----------



## barbie444

Thanks Tutu


tutushopper said:


> Gorgeous *color*; have a fabulous trip with this beautiful Celine by your side!


----------



## JE2824

barbie444 said:


> My first Celine bag I love my Chanel but I needed simpler  bag to take on a trip I'm taking next month and the color Is gorgeous!!



LOVE! I just bought my first trio in green. It has been the BEST bag thus far. Very easy, hands off, and super cute. I love the pop of color with this. Great choice!!


----------



## JE2824

Peckita said:


> Can't help it, bought myself this cutie LV balloon charm



Oh, I love this!! Too cute!! I love LV SLGs!!


----------



## JE2824

tutushopper said:


> Gorgeous green and your slg's are so pretty!  Congrats!





tutushopper said:


> What a fabulous Bal and you wear it so well!  This is a beautiful buttery neutral!





Rami00 said:


> That green is beautiful JE.



Thank you ladies!!! You are all so sweet and kind!


----------



## LovEmAll

My first valentino rockstud pumps!  I am going to have to go for another pair soon.


----------



## baghagg

LovEmAll said:


> My first valentino rockstud pumps!  I am going to have to go for another pair soon.



Gorgeous!


----------



## barbie444

Been wanting this perfume for a while and had a bloomies gift card. So I picked it up this afternoon


----------



## lovieluvslux

barbie444 said:


> Been wanting this perfume for a while and had a bloomies gift card. So I picked it up this afternoon


 This one is on my list. Love the Sur de Nil (?) as well.


----------



## rebpin

I need advice from you girlsssss who are chanel lovers but owns non-chanel stuffs...

I have been saving $$$ for my second chanel, a jumbo flap. I am currently using GST as every day bag. Before I can get my jumbo, I have been looking for other alternatives as well.  There are two bags which I am considering, a LV speedy or a Prada classic tote. 

I like LV speedy and Prada tote because those two bags are so classic,  they are cheaper, however I don't feel they are as grand and elegant as Chanel. Just like many say, once you have bought your first Chanel and you probably don't want to buy something else. If I spend money now on a LV or Prada, of course it will take even longer time until I get my jumbo.

I am unsure whether I should spend money on either LV or Prada, what should I do? Do you think it's worth to spend money on a Prada tote/LV speedy? Or should I save $$ for Jumbo instead?


----------



## tally

rebpin said:


> I need advice from you girlsssss who are chanel lovers but owns non-chanel stuffs...
> 
> I have been saving $$$ for my second chanel, a jumbo flap. I am currently using GST as every day bag. Before I can get my jumbo, I have been looking for other alternatives as well.  There are two bags which I am considering, a LV speedy or a Prada classic tote.
> 
> I like LV speedy and Prada tote because those two bags are so classic,  they are cheaper, however I don't feel they are as grand and elegant as Chanel. Just like many say, once you have bought your first Chanel and you probably don't want to buy something else. If I spend money now on a LV or Prada, of course it will take even longer time until I get my jumbo.
> 
> I am unsure whether I should spend money on either LV or Prada, what should I do? Do you think it's worth to spend money on a Prada tote/LV speedy? Or should I save $$ for Jumbo instead?



If you're going to get the jumbo regardless of any other facotors, then I think you should save towards that bag and forgo getting alternatives, especially since the alternatives are also high end bags and will set you back quite a chunk.  

Secondly, the speedy and Prada totes are both top handles bag so that's quite different compared to the jumbo.  (Unless you're getting the ones with the straps).  Is this alternative meant to be a temporary replacement until you get the jumbo?  

Thirdly, if you're thinking about the Prada Saffiano tote, you should take a look at the Prada forum and read the thread about the declining quality of the bags.  I don't think your money will be well spent on the totes given all the issues others have experienced.  With the speedy, are you getting the monogram versions? If so, you'll be spending quite a bit of money on canvas versus paying more for leather.  I am not sure how much the speedys are nowadays, but is it around $1,000 USD now? The money spent on either bag would get you that much closer to a jumbo, especially with these trends in price increases.  

Lastly, will you be able to sell either bag for a high value to contribute to the jumbo? If you're not going to get a high return on your investment, it's almost as if you paid additional money for the jumbo because of the money you invested in the alternative bag but then sold to contribute to the jumbo.  Ultimately, my suggestion is to save for the bag you really want so you don't regret buying a bag that you will only wear for a period of time.  Chanel bags are so classic and timeless that it will probably never go out of style for years to come.  Even though quality has declined over the years, the bags still hold up very well with maintenance and care.  

Hope this helps.


----------



## barbie444

Thanks I needed something practical for sightseeing in Brazil!


JE2824 said:


> LOVE! I just bought my first trio in green. It has been the BEST bag thus far. Very easy, hands off, and super cute. I love the pop of color with this. Great choice!!


----------



## rebpin

tally said:


> If you're going to get the jumbo regardless of any other facotors, then I think you should save towards that bag and forgo getting alternatives, especially since the alternatives are also high end bags and will set you back quite a chunk.
> 
> Secondly, the speedy and Prada totes are both top handles bag so that's quite different compared to the jumbo.  (Unless you're getting the ones with the straps).  Is this alternative meant to be a temporary replacement until you get the jumbo?
> 
> Thirdly, if you're thinking about the Prada Saffiano tote, you should take a look at the Prada forum and read the thread about the declining quality of the bags.  I don't think your money will be well spent on the totes given all the issues others have experienced.  With the speedy, are you getting the monogram versions? If so, you'll be spending quite a bit of money on canvas versus paying more for leather.  I am not sure how much the speedys are nowadays, but is it around $1,000 USD now? The money spent on either bag would get you that much closer to a jumbo, especially with these trends in price increases.
> 
> Lastly, will you be able to sell either bag for a high value to contribute to the jumbo? If you're not going to get a high return on your investment, it's almost as if you paid additional money for the jumbo because of the money you invested in the alternative bag but then sold to contribute to the jumbo.  Ultimately, my suggestion is to save for the bag you really want so you don't regret buying a bag that you will only wear for a period of time.  Chanel bags are so classic and timeless that it will probably never go out of style for years to come.  Even though quality has declined over the years, the bags still hold up very well with maintenance and care.
> 
> Hope this helps.



Thanks Tally. 

I have read people commented about the quality of Prada saffiano tote, it really scares me away of course. So the Prada tote that I have found is with calfskin and strape. Yeah, it costs around $2000.
For Speedy, I was at store and tried the canvas one yesterday, it's an OK bag, if I buy it, it's probably because it's cheap and practical. But I didn't fall in love with the bag at store yesterday when I tried it on. It  costs around $1000. It sounds a bit waste of money if I don't really fall in love with it?

Once I buy a bag, I don't sell it. It's because I don't like losing money and secondly, I will save the bags for my daughters. 

I guess you have got the point, maybe I should save for the bag that I really want instead!?


----------



## LovEmAll

tally said:


> If you're going to get the jumbo regardless of any other facotors, then I think you should save towards that bag and forgo getting alternatives, especially since the alternatives are also high end bags and will set you back quite a chunk.
> 
> Secondly, the speedy and Prada totes are both top handles bag so that's quite different compared to the jumbo.  (Unless you're getting the ones with the straps).  Is this alternative meant to be a temporary replacement until you get the jumbo?
> 
> Thirdly, if you're thinking about the Prada Saffiano tote, you should take a look at the Prada forum and read the thread about the declining quality of the bags.  I don't think your money will be well spent on the totes given all the issues others have experienced.  With the speedy, are you getting the monogram versions? If so, you'll be spending quite a bit of money on canvas versus paying more for leather.  I am not sure how much the speedys are nowadays, but is it around $1,000 USD now? The money spent on either bag would get you that much closer to a jumbo, especially with these trends in price increases.
> 
> Lastly, will you be able to sell either bag for a high value to contribute to the jumbo? If you're not going to get a high return on your investment, it's almost as if you paid additional money for the jumbo because of the money you invested in the alternative bag but then sold to contribute to the jumbo.  Ultimately, my suggestion is to save for the bag you really want so you don't regret buying a bag that you will only wear for a period of time.  Chanel bags are so classic and timeless that it will probably never go out of style for years to come.  Even though quality has declined over the years, the bags still hold up very well with maintenance and care.
> 
> Hope this helps.



I agree 100%.  I don't own Prada bags but do own a few LVs.  I would definitely save up for the Chanel so you get a high quality bag that is real leather rather than canvas.  I find that since I started purchasing Chanel, I don't really want to purchase other designer bags.  If you really need a bag now, I would opt for purchasing a good quality leather bag that is non designer so that you can get a good bag for a reasonable amount of money and continue to save towards the jumbo.  I was very disappointed with LV after buying their products and the only bag I carry from LV now is the neverfull because I think it is a great bag to carry tons of stuff.  Having said that, I just won't buy from them again due to the declining quality and increasing prices.  

Best of luck!


----------



## tutushopper

LovEmAll said:


> My first valentino rockstud pumps!  I am going to have to go for another pair soon.



These are fabulous and I love this color on you; congrats!


----------



## tutushopper

barbie444 said:


> Been wanting this perfume for a while and had a bloomies gift card. So I picked it up this afternoon



Congrats on smart shopping with your bloomie's card and on your new perfume!


----------



## tutushopper

rebpin said:


> I need advice from you girlsssss who are chanel lovers but owns non-chanel stuffs...
> 
> I have been saving $$$ for my second chanel, a jumbo flap. I am currently using GST as every day bag. Before I can get my jumbo, I have been looking for other alternatives as well.  There are two bags which I am considering, a LV speedy or a Prada classic tote.
> 
> I like LV speedy and Prada tote because those two bags are so classic,  they are cheaper, however I don't feel they are as grand and elegant as Chanel. Just like many say, once you have bought your first Chanel and you probably don't want to buy something else. If I spend money now on a LV or Prada, of course it will take even longer time until I get my jumbo.
> 
> I am unsure whether I should spend money on either LV or Prada, what should I do? Do you think it's worth to spend money on a Prada tote/LV speedy? Or should I save $$ for Jumbo instead?


Save for the one you really want.  But not all only buy Chanel.  Some of us love Dior or Hermes.


----------



## MapleLuxe

A black Givenchy antigona bag! Love this bag a worrying amount. Its no Chanel but it is soo useful!!


----------



## luvprada

Save for the Chanel


----------



## 4Elegance

Christian Louboutin shoes.  My bday present to me


----------



## HAVANAHEAVEN




----------



## Rami00

4Elegance said:


> Christian Louboutin shoes.  My bday present to me



Wow! Beautiful pair. Congrats and Happy Birthday.


----------



## 4Elegance

Rami00 said:


> Wow! Beautiful pair. Congrats and Happy Birthday.




Thank you for the birthday wishes and sweet compliment


----------



## Designerhbgirl

For my birthday this year I got my very first Louis Vuitton handbag - Alma mm in epi noir! Love her!  artyhat: Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## barbie444

Picked up this beautiful Louis Vuitton Scarf earlier this week. I am going to London and Paris for 10 days during Thanksgiving. So everything I buy until my trip will be with London and Paris in mind,


----------



## JazzyMac

4Elegance said:


> Christian Louboutin shoes.  My bday present to me



Happy Birthday, and those are very beautiful shoes!



Designerhbgirl said:


> For my birthday this year I got my very first Louis Vuitton handbag - Alma mm in epi noir! Love her!  artyhat: Thanks for letting me share!



Wow, that's a beautiful bag!  Congrats on getting your first LV!



barbie444 said:


> Picked up this beautiful Louis Vuitton Scarf earlier this week. I am going to London and Paris for 10 days during Thanksgiving. So everything I buy until my trip will be with London and Paris in mind,



Very pretty scarf.  I know you'll enjoy it.


----------



## LovEmAll

Yay!!!  These beauties finally arrived.  I am in love with the valentino rockstud pumps!  Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## MASEML

So gorg! Love rockstuds.


----------



## baghagg

LovEmAll said:


> Yay!!!  These beauties finally arrived.  I am in love with the valentino rockstud pumps!  Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 2779297



LOVE your Rockstuds, they are beautiful


----------



## LovEmAll

baghagg said:


> LOVE your Rockstuds, they are beautiful




Thanks so much, baghagg!


----------



## LovEmAll

MASEML said:


> So gorg! Love rockstuds.




Thanks, MASEML.  They look so gorgeous next to our taupe m/l.  The studs go great with the brushed gold in the m/l and the nude of the shoes looks great next to the gorgeous taupe color of the bag.  Maybe we can be shoe twins too &#128521;


----------



## MASEML

LovEmAll said:


> Thanks, MASEML.  They look so gorgeous next to our taupe m/l.  The studs go great with the brushed gold in the m/l and the nude of the shoes looks great next to the gorgeous taupe color of the bag.  Maybe we can be shoe twins too &#128521;




Such an enabler


----------



## LovEmAll

MASEML said:


> Such an enabler




 &#128521;  just returning the favor.  Do you own a pair yet?  If not, you will love them!


----------



## MASEML

LovEmAll said:


> &#55357;&#56841;  just returning the favor.  Do you own a pair yet?  If not, you will love them!




I did own them once but sold them to a friend. Brand new, never worn. I own too many heels already and lately, have started moving towards flats so thought I'd find a nice home for them (and I did!). Makes me wonder if I made a mistake though....

Since I bought the taupe wallet yesterday, I gave my mom my navy chanel wallet that I just got over the summer. She was so thrilled (mom would never spend so much on herself!)


----------



## LovEmAll

MASEML said:


> I did own them once but sold them to a friend. Brand new, never worn. I own too many heels already and lately, have started moving towards flats so thought I'd find a nice home for them (and I did!). Makes me wonder if I made a mistake though....
> 
> Since I bought the taupe wallet yesterday, I gave my mom my navy chanel wallet that I just got over the summer. She was so thrilled (mom would never spend so much on herself!)




So nice of you!  Your mom must be so happy.   My mom would never spend so much money on herself either so I make it my job to make sure she has lovely treasures that she would never buy for herself but that she is absolutely in loved with. 

About the shoes...too many heels?  Nice problem to have . the caged flats are an option....they are stunning too, but I've heard that it's best to get them in patent leather to avoid creasing.


----------



## ELVA1231

LovEmAll said:


> Yay!!!  These beauties finally arrived.  I am in love with the valentino rockstud pumps!  Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 2779297


nice!! i love them too!! this is always on my shopping list... kinda waiting for some deals tho lol


----------



## LovEmAll

ELVA1231 said:


> nice!! i love them too!! this is always on my shopping list... kinda waiting for some deals tho lol




Thanks!  I actually got mine through ruelala....not a super deal but at least I got 20% off. They have them on and off....hope you find a pair soon


----------



## i love louie

Well I was supposed to get a new wallet but hubby surprised me with zoom whitening instead! Loved it! If anyone is curious I have a b4 and after pic


----------



## tutushopper

Finally, finally I got to update my signature line.  My non-Chanel purchase was a biggie for me.  At last I'm truly home, in a brand new state and an area I'm thrilled to be in.


----------



## MASEML

tutushopper said:


> Finally, finally I got to update my signature line.  My non-Chanel purchase was a biggie for me.  At last I'm truly home, in a brand new state and an area I'm thrilled to be in.



Congratulations tutu! Hope the move went smoothly!


----------



## tutushopper

MASEML said:


> Congratulations tutu! Hope the move went smoothly!



Thank you!  The move had it's bumps here and there, and now I'm in full knock down demo mode for the place (I seem to do that a lot), but it's going to be fabulous when it's all done.  First the walls and floors....  I'm pretty excited to finally be done with moves and can't wait until the floors & counters (did I mention those?) are in so I can finally unpack all the boxes.  I did finally unpack my bags and shoes, and am missing a Dior bag someplace.  I've lots still to unpack, and it's frustrating not being able to unpack all, but better will be how things look with all new floors, counters, etc.  The house wasn't a "fixer upper" but I just have very different taste than the last owner, and I want it all done right.  The house deserves it and so do I, I recon.    I've met the neighbors, decorated an outside tree (my Charlie Brown tree), and the cats are content.  All is getting right with the world.


----------



## LovEmAll

tutushopper said:


> Finally, finally I got to update my signature line.  My non-Chanel purchase was a biggie for me.  At last I'm truly home, in a brand new state and an area I'm thrilled to be in.




Congrats tutushopper!  How fun to move into your new home and make it your own.  Best of luck!  &#128515;


----------



## LaureW

Celine box bag, wanted it for so long an finally bought it in Paris last week Now saving for a new boy bag..


----------



## vinbenphon1

Although I really wanted to get a Chanel bag (but never know what bags they have coz they don't put them on their website) I got an LV  - St Germain in Midnight Blue. I've been chasing a blue bag for ever, and came close with Chanel easy flap (the one with the zipper) but lost track of it. Lucky xmas is coming


----------



## cmrDesign

tutushopper said:


> Finally, finally I got to update my signature line.  My non-Chanel purchase was a biggie for me.  At last I'm truly home, in a brand new state and an area I'm thrilled to be in.




Congratulations Tutu! It has sounded like your life was in an upheaval for a long time.  It is nice to hear that you are settled and happy.  I wish you serenity, health and happiness (and a lot of new Chanel's and Diors) in your new home. &#128536;


----------



## clevercat

vinbenphon1 said:


> Although I really wanted to get a Chanel bag (but never know what bags they have coz they don't put them on their website) I got an LV  - St Germain in Midnight Blue. I've been chasing a blue bag for ever, and came close with Chanel easy flap (the one with the zipper) but lost track of it. Lucky xmas is coming





Ooohhhh. This is LOVELY! I haven't looked at LV in ages, but this....le sigh.


----------



## collector007

vinbenphon1 said:


> although i really wanted to get a chanel bag (but never know what bags they have coz they don't put them on their website) i got an lv  - st germain in midnight blue. I've been chasing a blue bag for ever, and came close with chanel easy flap (the one with the zipper) but lost track of it. Lucky xmas is coming



gorgeous!!


----------



## phillj12

tutushopper said:


> Finally, finally I got to update my signature line.  My non-Chanel purchase was a biggie for me.  At last I'm truly home, in a brand new state and an area I'm thrilled to be in.




Congrats!!


----------



## tutushopper

LaureW said:


> Celine box bag, wanted it for so long an finally bought it in Paris last week Now saving for a new boy bag..



This is such a lovely Celine; congrats on your Parisian find!


----------



## tutushopper

vinbenphon1 said:


> Although I really wanted to get a Chanel bag (but never know what bags they have coz they don't put them on their website) I got an LV  - St Germain in Midnight Blue. I've been chasing a blue bag for ever, and came close with Chanel easy flap (the one with the zipper) but lost track of it. Lucky xmas is coming



Ohmy, this is such a gorgeous blue!  I think you chose wisely; this blue is timeless and just stunning!


----------



## tutushopper

LovEmAll said:


> Congrats tutushopper!  How fun to move into your new home and make it your own.  Best of luck!  &#128515;


Thank you!  It's fun but a lot of work (and dust!).  I'm quite glad to finally have a home that feels right.


cmrDesign said:


> Congratulations Tutu! It has sounded like your life was in an upheaval for a long time.  It is nice to hear that you are settled and happy.  I wish you serenity, health and happiness (and a lot of new Chanel's and Diors) in your new home. &#128536;


Indeed it has been, so this is fabulous to have a home that's all mine and to get to make it how I want it.  You know that closet project is coming soon, as the built ins just aren't enough to hold my bags and shoes. A "welcome to your new home Dior care package and some H goodies are coming so I have more room to find. Thanks so much for the well wishes!  


phillj12 said:


> Congrats!!


Thank you so much!  It feels so good to finally "be home."


----------



## Rami00

Designerhbgirl said:


> For my birthday this year I got my very first Louis Vuitton handbag - Alma mm in epi noir! Love her!  artyhat: Thanks for letting me share!



Gotta love an alma! Such an elegant bag. Congrats!


----------



## Rami00

barbie444 said:


> Picked up this beautiful Louis Vuitton Scarf earlier this week. I am going to London and Paris for 10 days during Thanksgiving. So everything I buy until my trip will be with London and Paris in mind,



awesome buy. I have one in black. My fav of all times. Congrats!


----------



## Rami00

LovEmAll said:


> Yay!!!  These beauties finally arrived.  I am in love with the valentino rockstud pumps!  Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 2779297


----------



## Rami00

tutushopper said:


> Finally, finally I got to update my signature line.  My non-Chanel purchase was a biggie for me.  At last I'm truly home, in a brand new state and an area I'm thrilled to be in.



Congratulations Tutu! I hope all are all settled in.


----------



## Rami00

LaureW said:


> Celine box bag, wanted it for so long an finally bought it in Paris last week Now saving for a new boy bag..



Such an understated beauty. Congrats!


----------



## Rami00

vinbenphon1 said:


> Although I really wanted to get a Chanel bag (but never know what bags they have coz they don't put them on their website) I got an LV  - St Germain in Midnight Blue. I've been chasing a blue bag for ever, and came close with Chanel easy flap (the one with the zipper) but lost track of it. Lucky xmas is coming



I am soooo loving this color  congrats!


----------



## tutushopper

Rami00 said:


> Congratulations Tutu! I hope all are all settled in.



Thank you.  We are in and demo'ing like fiends.  I'm redoing all of the windows, some walls, my closet (of course), putting down different hardwood floors, different granite counter tops, and more little "projects" (they just aren't to my taste, but I like the house other than that lol). The furry kids are happy to be done with flying and driving.  

I can't wait for all of the dust to settle (literally).


----------



## spylove22

tutushopper said:


> Thank you!  The move had it's bumps here and there, and now I'm in full knock down demo mode for the place (I seem to do that a lot), but it's going to be fabulous when it's all done.  First the walls and floors....  I'm pretty excited to finally be done with moves and can't wait until the floors & counters (did I mention those?) are in so I can finally unpack all the boxes.  I did finally unpack my bags and shoes, and am missing a Dior bag someplace.  I've lots still to unpack, and it's frustrating not being able to unpack all, but better will be how things look with all new floors, counters, etc.  The house wasn't a "fixer upper" but I just have very different taste than the last owner, and I want it all done right.  The house deserves it and so do I, I recon.    I've met the neighbors, decorated an outside tree (my Charlie Brown tree), and the cats are content.  All is getting right with the world.




Happy for you tutu!


----------



## Rami00

tutushopper said:


> Thank you.  We are in and demo'ing like fiends.  I'm redoing all of the windows, some walls, my closet (of course), putting down different hardwood floors, different granite counter tops, and more little "projects" (they just aren't to my taste, but I like the house other than that lol). The furry kids are happy to be done with flying and driving.
> 
> I can't wait for all of the dust to settle (literally).



CLOSET! That's all I heard. LOL. I love to work on those small projects. I am working on one too .. From Quartz counter tops to reclaimed wooden floors. Fun and lot of stress. The good thing is the house about 6 hours away in different state..well good n bad.


----------



## tutushopper

spylove22 said:


> Happy for you tutu!


Thank you so much!  I think it's going to be worth all the dust and work.  My new washer & dryer are arriving tomorrow (finally!!!), so I'll actually be thrilled to do laundry.  


Rami00 said:


> CLOSET! That's all I heard. LOL. I love to work on those small projects. I am working on one too .. From Quartz counter tops to reclaimed wooden floors. Fun and lot of stress. The good thing is the house about 6 hours away in different state..well good n bad.


Well, at least you don't have to put up with the dust and mess!  I'm doing the same thing as you, only adding in the windows, all trim, fireplaces, window coverings, doorways, CLOSET, and some other projects.  I can't wait for the demo process to end so the fun part can begin. Choosing things is fun, too.  I just wish they had more than tiny little samples to choose counter tops from.  I'm hoping to find a fireplace mantle or three to reclaim, and will have some custom woodwork as well.  Isn't this fun??  I know it's hard from either away or in situ, but the results will be spectacular for us both!  It's good to know I have company out there!  I'm also hoping to make someone happy with the granite counter tops (and there is a ton of material; it's a huge kitchen) that I'll donate.  Oh, did I mention I'm also redoing all of the bathrooms?  LOL!  This truly wasn't a fixer upper; I just made it that to make it totally mine.  I'm beyond blessed and happy.


----------



## vinbenphon1

tutushopper said:


> Thank you so much!  I think it's going to be worth all the dust and work.  My new washer & dryer are arriving tomorrow (finally!!!), so I'll actually be thrilled to do laundry.
> 
> Well, at least you don't have to put up with the dust and mess!  I'm doing the same thing as you, only adding in the windows, all trim, fireplaces, window coverings, doorways, CLOSET, and some other projects.  I can't wait for the demo process to end so the fun part can begin. Choosing things is fun, too.  I just wish they had more than tiny little samples to choose counter tops from.  I'm hoping to find a fireplace mantle or three to reclaim, and will have some custom woodwork as well.  Isn't this fun??  I know it's hard from either away or in situ, but the results will be spectacular for us both!  It's good to know I have company out there!  I'm also hoping to make someone happy with the granite counter tops (and there is a ton of material; it's a huge kitchen) that I'll donate.  Oh, did I mention I'm also redoing all of the bathrooms?  LOL!  This truly wasn't a fixer upper; I just made it that to make it totally mine.  I'm beyond blessed and happy.



How exciting Tutu - a home renovation is the most amazing experience and loads of fun. Can't wait to see the reveal  I updated my home a few years ago. Mainly because I had no sense of design when I built (still don't really), yellow benchtops, blue cupboards and red, green  and purple walls, pink, blue and mint carpets - oh my - still makes me cringe&#8230; Now I have soft neutrals and the place looks modern and comfortable, but I did keep the blue cupboards though
ahahahah just in case you thought I was joking ...


----------



## vinbenphon1

4Elegance said:


> Christian Louboutin shoes.  My bday present to me



So lovely 4Elegance, congrats 


Wow, they are really gorgeous, congrats



Designerhbgirl said:


> For my birthday this year I got my very first Louis Vuitton handbag - Alma mm in epi noir! Love her!  artyhat: Thanks for letting me share!



Hooray Designerhbgirl, I guarantee it won't be your last LV, congrats and enjoy 



barbie444 said:


> Picked up this beautiful Louis Vuitton Scarf earlier this week. I am going to London and Paris for 10 days during Thanksgiving. So everything I buy until my trip will be with London and Paris in mind,



Very nice barbie, congrats 



LovEmAll said:


> Yay!!!  These beauties finally arrived.  I am in love with the valentino rockstud pumps!  Thanks for letting me share!



these look amazing LovEmAll, congrats.


----------



## Rami00

tutushopper said:


> Thank you so much!  I think it's going to be worth all the dust and work.  My new washer & dryer are arriving tomorrow (finally!!!), so I'll actually be thrilled to do laundry.
> 
> Well, at least you don't have to put up with the dust and mess!  I'm doing the same thing as you, only adding in the windows, all trim, fireplaces, window coverings, doorways, CLOSET, and some other projects.  I can't wait for the demo process to end so the fun part can begin. Choosing things is fun, too.  I just wish they had more than tiny little samples to choose counter tops from.  I'm hoping to find a fireplace mantle or three to reclaim, and will have some custom woodwork as well.  Isn't this fun??  I know it's hard from either away or in situ, but the results will be spectacular for us both!  It's good to know I have company out there!  I'm also hoping to make someone happy with the granite counter tops (and there is a ton of material; it's a huge kitchen) that I'll donate.  Oh, did I mention I'm also redoing all of the bathrooms?  LOL!  This truly wasn't a fixer upper; I just made it that to make it totally mine.  I'm beyond blessed and happy.




I have same beef with the tiny samples for countertops.. What's up with that? I take pics of the sample I like...come home and inspire myself by  checking houzz.com 

Tutu by donating your existing kitchen you are definitely going to make someone happy. Really nice of you. Would love to see your new kitchen reveal.


----------



## krystl

We queued for Alexander Wang X H&M stuff - will post up a pics soon. And we scored the limited edition backpack chair!


----------



## tutushopper

vinbenphon1 said:


> How exciting Tutu - a home renovation is the most amazing experience and loads of fun. Can't wait to see the reveal  I updated my home a few years ago. Mainly because I had no sense of design when I built (still don't really), yellow benchtops, blue cupboards and red, green  and purple walls, pink, blue and mint carpets - oh my - still makes me cringe Now I have soft neutrals and the place looks modern and comfortable, but I did keep the blue cupboards though
> ahahahah just in case you thought I was joking ...



A home renovation is definitely not for the feint of heart, for sure.  I feel like I should be more experienced, but each time is like a new one.  You had a rainbow house!  I've not even looked too hard at the walls here, or I'd have paint cans in both hands (and it was newly repainted).  I'm sure that will come down the road.  I love to paint, as it's not too overly expensive compared to some of the other things and you get to have some creativity.  I love your house update, and thanks for including the shot with the blue and purple!  I'm glad you kept some of your lively color in the blue cupboards!


----------



## tutushopper

Rami00 said:


> I have same beef with the tiny samples for countertops.. What's up with that? I take pics of the sample I like...come home and inspire myself by  checking houzz.com
> 
> Tutu by donating your existing kitchen you are definitely going to make someone happy. Really nice of you. Would love to see your new kitchen reveal.



I know, right?  Those countertops are $$$$$$$$$$$ so you'd think they could spring for a sample large enough to see the effect! I've got a LOT of counters to top, so I really want to get this right and it's going to be hard with those tiny little miniscule samples!  

I am just in a donating frame of mind.  I donated from my mom's, I donated a car when I moved (figured I didn't need so many), and I'm continuing to give back as I go forward.  It just feels right.


----------



## Rami00

Picked this beauty today. Double Tour in etoupe, Swift calfskin, gold-plated clasp.


----------



## tutushopper

Rami00 said:


> Picked this beauty today. Double Tour in etoupe, Swift calfskin, gold-plated clasp.



What a delicious bit of H; congrats.  Etoupe is such a lovely color!


----------



## Kfoorya2

Indulged in Hermes...


----------



## vinbenphon1

Rami00 said:


> Picked this beauty today. Double Tour in etoupe, Swift calfskin, gold-plated clasp.



That is so gorgeous, congrats Rami 



Kfoorya2 said:


> View attachment 2801365
> 
> 
> Indulged in Hermes...



Wow, that is a stunning Hermes, congrats Kfoorya2


----------



## Rami00

tutushopper said:


> What a delicious bit of H; congrats.  Etoupe is such a lovely color!



Thank you!


----------



## spylove22

Rami00 said:


> Picked this beauty today. Double Tour in etoupe, Swift calfskin, gold-plated clasp.




OMG, I just got this 2 days ago lol!!! It's so gorgeous stacked with other H bracelets! Congrats!


----------



## Rami00

thank you vinbenphon1


----------



## Rami00

spylove22 said:


> OMG, I just got this 2 days ago lol!!! It's so gorgeous stacked with other H bracelets! Congrats!



Twinsies. Would love to see your stack.


----------



## spylove22

Rami00 said:


> Twinsies. Would love to see your stack.



 I've been going crazy overboard with H bracelets lately, I'm gonna have to take some pics!


----------



## mcwee

Just got this maxi twilly from Ginza Tokyo.
And also visited Chanel Ginza although never purchase anything but the elevator button is interesting.
And very pretty Bulgari store.


----------



## hisbabyangel

I just got the all saints 'walker' leather jacket and a cartier love bracelet in RG


----------



## tutushopper

mcwee said:


> Just got this maxi twilly from Ginza Tokyo.
> And also visited Chanel Ginza although never purchase anything but the elevator button is interesting.
> And very pretty Bulgari store.



Interesting photos; thanks for sharing those, and congrats on your lovely maxi twilly!


----------



## tutushopper

hisbabyangel said:


> I just got the all saints 'walker' leather jacket and a cartier love bracelet in RG



Ooooooh please share photos!  What fabulous reasons to be on cloud 9!


----------



## Rami00

hisbabyangel said:


> I just got the all saints 'walker' leather jacket and a cartier love bracelet in RG



Congrats!  I love love All Saints and ofcourse Cartier


----------



## Rami00

mcwee said:


> Just got this maxi twilly from Ginza Tokyo.
> And also visited Chanel Ginza although never purchase anything but the elevator button is interesting.
> And very pretty Bulgari store.



Congrats! Beautiful choice. Thank you for sharing the pics...That elevator button is sooo wicked.


----------



## loveithateit

Finally got the Cartier juste un clos to join my Love.


----------



## Kfoorya2

loveithateit said:


> View attachment 2802860
> 
> 
> Finally got the Cartier juste un clos to join my Love.




Love the pairing.. The love looks so good with the juste un clos &#128521;


----------



## Rami00

loveithateit said:


> View attachment 2802860
> 
> 
> Finally got the Cartier juste un clos to join my Love.



Goals! Love it


----------



## honeyshopper

My two Songe de la Licornes. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## tutushopper

loveithateit said:


> View attachment 2802860
> 
> 
> Finally got the Cartier juste un clos to join my Love.



Stunning juste un clou!  It looks great with your yg love!  Congrats!!!


----------



## tutushopper

honeyshopper said:


> My two Songe de la Licornes. Thanks for letting me share.
> View attachment 2803113



These are gorgeous; congrats!


----------



## Cuteandcouture

A late birthday gift from the Hubby!! He completely surprised me! A lovely told gold colored bracelet!!


----------



## i love louie

Gorgeous bracelet girly! Hubby's that can pick out great jewelery gifts are keepers!


----------



## Rami00

Cuteandcouture said:


> A late birthday gift from the Hubby!! He completely surprised me! A lovely told gold colored bracelet!!
> 
> View attachment 2806436
> View attachment 2806437



Happy birthday! Your tiffany bracelet is beautifullllllll!


----------



## Cuteandcouture

i love louie said:


> Gorgeous bracelet girly! Hubby's that can pick out great jewelery gifts are keepers!




Thanks!!! Yes it was so sweet of him!!


----------



## Cuteandcouture

Rami00 said:


> Happy birthday! Your tiffany bracelet is beautifullllllll!




Thank you Rami00!!


----------



## tutushopper

Cuteandcouture said:


> A late birthday gift from the Hubby!! He completely surprised me! A lovely told gold colored bracelet!!
> 
> View attachment 2806436
> View attachment 2806437



Gorgeous eternity bracelet!  Belated birthday wishes! partyhat:


----------



## AnnetteHK

cmrDesign said:


> Having an LV moment....
> View attachment 2736282
> 
> View attachment 2736283
> 
> 
> 
> IG @designcmr



Wow .. The whole time I've been looking at this bag in pink.  Never knew black would look so cool ! Thanks for sharing ! Me been having a Vuitton moment too !


----------



## AnnetteHK

Been wanting the Pallas for over a year, finally failed to resist. And went back to get the Metis the next day. 
Love them both !!!


----------



## i love louie

AnnetteHK said:


> View attachment 2807740
> View attachment 2807741
> 
> 
> Been wanting the Pallas for over a year, finally failed to resist. And went back to get the Metis the next day.
> Love them both !!!



Lovely bags! Congrats


----------



## LovEmAll

I am still in disbelief!   My amazing DH and I just purchased my first LOVE!  I feel so lucky.  Here's a pic of my rg LOVE with two of my dy. &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## whoknowsx

LovEmAll said:


> I am still in disbelief!   My amazing DH and I just purchased my first LOVE!  I feel so lucky.  Here's a pic of my rg LOVE with two of my dy. &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;
> 
> View attachment 2807815




Beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## Cuteandcouture

tutushopper said:


> Gorgeous eternity bracelet!  Belated birthday wishes! partyhat:




Thanks tutu!!!


----------



## tutushopper

AnnetteHK said:


> View attachment 2807740
> View attachment 2807741
> 
> 
> Been wanting the Pallas for over a year, finally failed to resist. And went back to get the Metis the next day.
> Love them both !!!



Congrats on your lovely LV buys!


----------



## tutushopper

LovEmAll said:


> I am still in disbelief!   My amazing DH and I just purchased my first LOVE!  I feel so lucky.  Here's a pic of my rg LOVE with two of my dy. &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;
> 
> View attachment 2807815



Such a great surprise!  Congrats on your lovely LOVE!


----------



## LovEmAll

tutushopper said:


> Such a great surprise!  Congrats on your lovely LOVE!




Thanks, tutu!  I am so in love with my LOVE &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## Milky caramel

Kfoorya2 said:


> View attachment 2801365
> 
> 
> 
> Indulged in Hermes...


So yummy


----------



## Milky caramel

tutushopper said:


> Finally, finally I got to update my signature line.  My non-Chanel purchase was a biggie for me.  At last I'm truly home, in a brand new state and an area I'm thrilled to be in.


Congrats tutu! Enjoy ur new home.


----------



## Milky caramel

barbie444 said:


> Been wanting this perfume for a while and had a bloomies gift card. So I picked it up this afternoon


Ha ha! We're perfume twins.got mine in Dubai last year at the airport(duty free).i love it so much.sometimes I combine mine with victor and Rolf Flower Bomb.i get stoped bout what I'm wearing every time I combine d two.enjoy ur perfume.


----------



## cmrDesign

I have always admired his architecture, so couldn't resist the Frank Gehry LV bag.


----------



## vinbenphon1

cmrDesign said:


> I have always admired his architecture, so couldn't resist the Frank Gehry LV bag.
> View attachment 2813008



That is so gorgeous cmrDesign, congrats.


----------



## IlvoeParis

cmrDesign said:


> I have always admired his architecture, so couldn't resist the Frank Gehry LV bag.
> View attachment 2813008



Love it


----------



## collector007

cmrDesign said:


> I have always admired his architecture, so couldn't resist the Frank Gehry LV bag.
> View attachment 2813008


Congratulations!


----------



## lovieluvslux

I like you bag and SHOES.


----------



## poohbag

cmrDesign said:


> I have always admired his architecture, so couldn't resist the Frank Gehry LV bag.
> View attachment 2813008




Congrats! Looks beautiful on you!


----------



## poohbag

In love with my Mansur Gavriel X Opening Ceremony exclusive silver saffiano bucket bag! It is oh so gorgeous and incredibly lightweight!


----------



## cmrDesign

poohbag said:


> In love with my Mansur Gavriel X Opening Ceremony exclusive silver saffiano bucket bag! It is oh so gorgeous and incredibly lightweight!




The silver metallic is AMAZING!!! Congrats!


----------



## artax

LovEmAll said:


> I am still in disbelief!   My amazing DH and I just purchased my first LOVE!  I feel so lucky.  Here's a pic of my rg LOVE with two of my dy. &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;
> 
> View attachment 2807815



Beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## CobaltBlu

poohbag said:


> In love with my Mansur Gavriel X Opening Ceremony exclusive silver saffiano bucket bag! It is oh so gorgeous and incredibly lightweight!



wow.


----------



## LovEmAll

artax said:


> Beautiful! Congrats!




Thank you so much &#128525;


----------



## Yoshi1296

poohbag said:


> In love with my Mansur Gavriel X Opening Ceremony exclusive silver saffiano bucket bag! It is oh so gorgeous and incredibly lightweight!




Wow that looks stunning! It looks almost like gunmetal which I LOVE and the gold accents really add a nice touch! Congrats!!!


----------



## peace1029

The Eva clutch..


----------



## LVbemerry

I was on ban island and had the intention to be good for a long time to come   We were on vacay and walked into a H store just for fun (I was almost certain there will be nothing available) when I caught sight of the Evelyn! It was the F/W red I saw and was tempted to get that when sweet DH casually mentioned, 'why don't you take a look at the bag at the bottom shelf?'

That look cost him a ...... and yielded me a .....

My 1st H!! Jyp 34 in Crevette. Xmas came early for me


----------



## gail13

LVbemerry said:


> I was on ban island and had the intention to be good for a long time to come   We were on vacay and walked into a H store just for fun (I was almost certain there will be nothing available) when I caught sight of the Evelyn! It was the F/W red I saw and was tempted to get that when sweet DH casually mentioned, 'why don't you take a look at the bag at the bottom shelf?'
> 
> That look cost him a ...... and yielded me a .....
> 
> My 1st H!! Jyp 34 in Crevette. Xmas came early for me



Beautiful, what color is that


----------



## LVbemerry

gail13 said:


> Beautiful, what color is that



Hi gail13  thanks  the colour is called Crevette. It's more salmon pink to me.


----------



## tutushopper

cmrDesign said:


> I have always admired his architecture, so couldn't resist the Frank Gehry LV bag.
> View attachment 2813008



Stunning bag; congrats!


----------



## tutushopper

poohbag said:


> In love with my Mansur Gavriel X Opening Ceremony exclusive silver saffiano bucket bag! It is oh so gorgeous and incredibly lightweight!



This is a gorgeous bag; congrats!


----------



## tutushopper

peace1029 said:


> View attachment 2815384
> 
> 
> The Eva clutch..



Congrats on your lovely LV clutch!


----------



## tutushopper

LVbemerry said:


> I was on ban island and had the intention to be good for a long time to come   We were on vacay and walked into a H store just for fun (I was almost certain there will be nothing available) when I caught sight of the Evelyn! It was the F/W red I saw and was tempted to get that when sweet DH casually mentioned, 'why don't you take a look at the bag at the bottom shelf?'
> 
> That look cost him a ...... and yielded me a .....
> 
> My 1st H!! Jyp 34 in Crevette. Xmas came early for me



Congrats on your first; the color is so stunning!  Happy vacay and early Cmas!


----------



## karenab

My Bao Bao Issey Miyake bag is my next fave besides Chanel!!

It looks like broken mirrors.  Gets a lot of compliments   Bought it earlier this year.


----------



## ldldb

karenab said:


> My Bao Bao Issey Miyake bag is my next fave besides Chanel!!
> 
> It looks like broken mirrors.  Gets a lot of compliments   Bought it earlier this year.



i have seen your miyake bag in person. it is fabulous!,


----------



## elleestbelle

LovEmAll said:


> I am still in disbelief!   My amazing DH and I just purchased my first LOVE!  I feel so lucky.  Here's a pic of my rg LOVE with two of my dy. &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;
> 
> View attachment 2807815




Congrats on your gorgeous love bracelet!!!


----------



## elleestbelle

I was thrilled beyond belief when my SA called and told me that a black Kelly arrived! Another pic taking Miss Kelly out for the first time


----------



## agumila

karenab said:


> My Bao Bao Issey Miyake bag is my next fave besides Chanel!!
> 
> It looks like broken mirrors.  Gets a lot of compliments   Bought it earlier this year.



Beautiful!! Now I think I want one too


----------



## allure244

karenab said:


> My Bao Bao Issey Miyake bag is my next fave besides Chanel!!
> 
> It looks like broken mirrors.  Gets a lot of compliments   Bought it earlier this year.







agumila said:


> Beautiful!! Now I think I want one too




I love this bag. You have great taste. I want it also. Hee hee.


----------



## tutushopper

karenab said:


> My Bao Bao Issey Miyake bag is my next fave besides Chanel!!
> 
> It looks like broken mirrors.  Gets a lot of compliments   Bought it earlier this year.



Congrats on your versatile Miyake bag!


----------



## tutushopper

elleestbelle said:


> View attachment 2818101
> View attachment 2818107
> 
> 
> I was thrilled beyond belief when my SA called and told me that a black Kelly arrived! Another pic taking Miss Kelly out for the first time



Congrats on getting "the call" for such a gorgeous bag as this Kelly with PHW!  So stunning and classic!


----------



## JazzyMac

karenab said:


> My Bao Bao Issey Miyake bag is my next fave besides Chanel!!
> 
> It looks like broken mirrors.  Gets a lot of compliments   Bought it earlier this year.




I saw a ton of those bags when I was in Tokyo, earlier this year (how time flies!!)


----------



## poohbag

CobaltBlu said:


> wow.





Yoshi1296 said:


> Wow that looks stunning! It looks almost like gunmetal which I LOVE and the gold accents really add a nice touch! Congrats!!!





tutushopper said:


> This is a gorgeous bag; congrats!



Thank you CobaltBlu, Yoshi, and tutu!


----------



## poohbag

cmrDesign said:


> The silver metallic is AMAZING!!! Congrats!



Thanks cmrDesign!


----------



## poohbag

peace1029 said:


> View attachment 2815384
> 
> 
> The Eva clutch..



Congrats! Looks beautiful! 



LVbemerry said:


> I was on ban island and had the intention to be good for a long time to come   We were on vacay and walked into a H store just for fun (I was almost certain there will be nothing available) when I caught sight of the Evelyn! It was the F/W red I saw and was tempted to get that when sweet DH casually mentioned, 'why don't you take a look at the bag at the bottom shelf?'
> 
> That look cost him a ...... and yielded me a .....
> 
> My 1st H!! Jyp 34 in Crevette. Xmas came early for me



Omg love the color! Congrats on your jypsiere!



karenab said:


> My Bao Bao Issey Miyake bag is my next fave besides Chanel!!
> 
> It looks like broken mirrors.  Gets a lot of compliments   Bought it earlier this year.



Amazing! 



elleestbelle said:


> View attachment 2818101
> View attachment 2818107
> 
> 
> I was thrilled beyond belief when my SA called and told me that a black Kelly arrived! Another pic taking Miss Kelly out for the first time



Gorgeous! A black Kelly is my dream bag!


----------



## elleestbelle

tutushopper said:


> Congrats on getting "the call" for such a gorgeous bag as this Kelly with PHW!  So stunning and classic!




Thanks so much! I was so ridiculously excited!


----------



## elleestbelle

poohbag said:


> Gorgeous! A black Kelly is my dream bag!




Thanks so much!!! It was my dream bag too until it became a reality!!!


----------



## Designerhbgirl

elleestbelle said:


> View attachment 2818101
> View attachment 2818107
> 
> 
> I was thrilled beyond belief when my SA called and told me that a black Kelly arrived! Another pic taking Miss Kelly out for the first time


This is my HG, my absolute dream bag! Congratulations!


----------



## elleestbelle

Designerhbgirl said:


> This is my HG, my absolute dream bag! Congratulations!




Thanks so much! It still hasn't sunk in that miss Kelly is part of my handbag family!


----------



## South Beach

elleestbelle said:


> View attachment 2818101
> View attachment 2818107
> 
> 
> I was thrilled beyond belief when my SA called and told me that a black Kelly arrived! Another pic taking Miss Kelly out for the first time




Oh my, that is a beautiful bag, use her in good health! Stunning!


----------



## karenab

tutushopper said:


> Congrats on your versatile Miyake bag!



Thank you Tutu and to everyone who commented on it.  Sorry I haven't figured out how to do the multiple quote replies yet


----------



## Eve_Farron

My Non Chanel :
> Marc Jacobs dot carmena bag
> Estee Lauder blusher 
> Estee Lauder lipstick
> Fragonard parfume


----------



## tutushopper

Eve_Farron said:


> My Non Chanel :
> > Marc Jacobs dot carmena bag
> > Estee Lauder blusher
> > Estee Lauder lipstick
> > Fragonard parfume



Congrats on your new goodies, and your photos are so very lovely!


----------



## agumila

I've been wanting to get a Chanel WOC for quite some time. But I wanted something with detachable straps and a lot of cardholders since I want to be able to use it as an everyday wallet and also as a cross body bag, which I can throw inside a big tote and use when necessary. I'm so happy I found this Prada document holder! It has 12 cardholders and it can fit all my cards, money, keys, phone, and some makeup! And it has detachable straps! I tried it inside my jumbo and my easy caviar without the straps and it fits perfectly. And it's only less than a thousand dollars


----------



## tutushopper

agumila said:


> I've been wanting to get a Chanel WOC for quite some time. But I wanted something with detachable straps and a lot of cardholders since I want to be able to use it as an everyday wallet and also as a cross body bag, which I can throw inside a big tote and use when necessary. I'm so happy I found this Prada document holder! It has 12 cardholders and it can fit all my cards, money, keys, phone, and some makeup! And it has detachable straps! I tried it inside my jumbo and my easy caviar without the straps and it fits perfectly. And it's only less than a thousand dollars
> View attachment 2819933



What a lovely and useful bag you found!  Congrats on this great Prada bag!


----------



## elleestbelle

South Beach said:


> Oh my, that is a beautiful bag, use her in good health! Stunning!




Thank you so much! I was nervous when I took her out the first time, but I think I am getting the hang of it :-p


----------



## barbie444

My Beautiful and very much desired Birkin in Taupe picked her up two days ago at FSH. Still can't believe I scored her and own her. We are still in the Honeymoon phase.


----------



## Nikkaxoxo

I finally have started training for fitness and health, and to treat myself and get prepared I purchased a gorgeous (imho) personalized LV gym bag&#128079;&#128170;&#128522;


----------



## i love louie

Nikkaxoxo said:


> I finally have started training for fitness and health, and to treat myself and get prepared I purchased a gorgeous (imho) personalized LV gym bag&#128079;&#128170;&#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2821692



Omg what a beauty!!


----------



## HAVANAHEAVEN

&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## i love louie

HAVANAHEAVEN said:


> View attachment 2821696
> 
> 
> &#10084;&#65039;



Love the dior =)


----------



## LovEmAll

barbie444 said:


> My Beautiful and very much desired Birkin in Taupe picked her up two days ago at FSH. Still can't believe I scored her and own her. We are still in the Honeymoon phase.




Congratulations!  It's absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## LovEmAll

HAVANAHEAVEN said:


> View attachment 2821696
> 
> 
> &#10084;&#65039;




Love!  How much are these if you don't mind me asking?  Thanks!


----------



## HAVANAHEAVEN

LovEmAll said:


> Love!  How much are these if you don't mind me asking?  Thanks!




Hi, got it at SGD880 &#128522;


----------



## HAVANAHEAVEN

i love louie said:


> Love the dior =)




I am so in love with their Tribale earrings &#128516;


----------



## LovEmAll

HAVANAHEAVEN said:


> Hi, got it at SGD880 &#128522;




Thank you!


----------



## Rami00

barbie444 said:


> My Beautiful and very much desired Birkin in Taupe picked her up two days ago at FSH. Still can't believe I scored her and own her. We are still in the Honeymoon phase.


 
WOW!  beautiful color. Congrats!


----------



## tutushopper

barbie444 said:


> My Beautiful and very much desired Birkin in Taupe picked her up two days ago at FSH. Still can't believe I scored her and own her. We are still in the Honeymoon phase.



I'm so happy you were able to get this lovely neutral Birkin at FSH!  I know you really worked for this one!!!  Congrats!!


----------



## tutushopper

Nikkaxoxo said:


> I finally have started training for fitness and health, and to treat myself and get prepared I purchased a gorgeous (imho) personalized LV gym bag&#128079;&#128170;&#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2821692



Stunning bag, and congrats on your decision to start training!


----------



## tutushopper

HAVANAHEAVEN said:


> View attachment 2821696
> 
> 
> &#10084;&#65039;



Congrats on your very pretty Dior earrings! I'm sure they look fabulous on you!


----------



## MDNYC

I'm in love with my rockstud. Plus it was 40% off.


----------



## tutushopper

MDNYC said:


> I'm in love with my rockstud. Plus it was 40% off.



Beautiful *red *shoes and on sale, too!  Congrats!


----------



## ldldb

MDNYC said:


> I'm in love with my rockstud. Plus it was 40% off.



love your shoes! do you mind letting us know where you got them for 40 off?


----------



## MDNYC

ldldb said:


> love your shoes! do you mind letting us know where you got them for 40 off?



I bought it yesterday at the Valentino boutique in Boston. The accessories are 40% off. Not sure what is still available.


----------



## MDNYC

tutushopper said:


> Beautiful *red *shoes and on sale, too!  Congrats!



Thank you!


----------



## ldldb

MDNYC said:


> I bought it yesterday at the Valentino boutique in Boston. The accessories are 40% off. Not sure what is still available.



thank you. apparently the boutique near me has already sold out all of their rockstuds on sale. you were lucky!!


----------



## Rami00

MDNYC said:


> I'm in love with my rockstud. Plus it was 40% off.



OMG I love 'em too! 40% off? Did you say 40% off? I am clearly living in a wrong country.lol

Congrats! stunning pair.


----------



## Eve_Farron

tutushopper said:


> Congrats on your new goodies, and your photos are so very lovely!



Thank you dear


----------



## MDNYC

Rami00 said:


> OMG I love 'em too! 40% off? Did you say 40% off? I am clearly living in a wrong country.lol
> 
> Congrats! stunning pair.



Thanks Ramii00!


----------



## HAVANAHEAVEN

tutushopper said:


> Congrats on your very pretty Dior earrings! I'm sure they look fabulous on you!



Thank you ^_^


----------



## lovely2008

hi ladies, i just brought some really cute rachel zoe sneakers.  it is so chanel-like!  black with gold chain bling!


----------



## mcwee

Super comfortable flat from Ferragamo


----------



## Kfoorya2

mcwee said:


> Super comfortable flat from Ferragamo




Have these and they are the MOST COMFORTABLE shoes I own


----------



## tutushopper

lovely2008 said:


> hi ladies, i just brought some really cute rachel zoe sneakers.  it is so chanel-like!  black with gold chain bling!



These are soooo cute; congrats!!!


----------



## tutushopper

mcwee said:


> Super comfortable flat from Ferragamo



Congrats on your super comfy and super stylish Ferragamo flats!


----------



## mcwee

tutushopper said:


> Congrats on your super comfy and super stylish Ferragamo flats!



Thanks tutushopper. Score it from was even better&#128516;


----------



## lovely2008

tutushopper said:


> These are soooo cute; congrats!!!



thanks tutu!


----------



## Rami00

lovely2008 said:


> hi ladies, i just brought some really cute rachel zoe sneakers.  it is so chanel-like!  black with gold chain bling!


 
OOOOO I really like 'em! congrats!


----------



## lovely2008

Rami00 said:


> OOOOO I really like 'em! congrats!



thanks Rami00!


----------



## Rami00

Air Jordan 1 retro high  awesome match with reissue! I think lol


----------



## nurzy hamzy

New found love....but i still do have Chanel in my heart...


----------



## tutushopper

Rami00 said:


> Air Jordan 1 retro high  awesome match with reissue! I think lol



Great shoes and I agree, a perfect match with a 2.55 bag!  Congrats.


----------



## tutushopper

nurzy hamzy said:


> New found love....but i still do have Chanel in my heart...



Stunning LD; congrats!  Dior has some amazing things, so it's easy to wander around in there!


----------



## nurzy hamzy

tutushopper said:


> Stunning LD; congrats!  Dior has some amazing things, so it's easy to wander around in there!



Yes indeed. Too many things that can be in my 2015 must get hehee.


----------



## MashiBags

Just came back from holiday in Japan and bought my early Christmas presents. Saw a lot of eye candies at the Chanel boutiques there but already busted my budget on the Kelly. Here's presenting my pre-loved Kelly 28 retourne black box GHW and a red Ferragamo hair clip to celebrate the season.


----------



## MashiBags

nurzy hamzy said:


> New found love....but i still do have Chanel in my heart...




Lady Dior is really very beautiful.... Congrats!!! I'll have to wait to replenish my funds, but LD is definitely at the top of my list now.


----------



## emjetz

MashiBags said:


> Just came back from holiday in Japan and bought my early Christmas presents. Saw a lot of eye candies at the Chanel boutiques there but already busted my budget on the Kelly. Here's presenting my pre-loved Kelly 28 retourne black box GHW and a red Ferragamo hair clip to celebrate the season.
> View attachment 2826726



Wow wow wow.....congratssssssss!!! Great purchases in japan!!!


----------



## Lawseenai

MashiBags said:


> Just came back from holiday in Japan and bought my early Christmas presents. Saw a lot of eye candies at the Chanel boutiques there but already busted my budget on the Kelly. Here's presenting my pre-loved Kelly 28 retourne black box GHW and a red Ferragamo hair clip to celebrate the season.
> View attachment 2826726




You did it!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## MashiBags

emjetz said:


> Wow wow wow.....congratssssssss!!! Great purchases in japan!!!







Lawseenai said:


> You did it!!! Congrats!!!




Thank you!!!


----------



## tutushopper

MashiBags said:


> Just came back from holiday in Japan and bought my early Christmas presents. Saw a lot of eye candies at the Chanel boutiques there but already busted my budget on the Kelly. Here's presenting my pre-loved Kelly 28 retourne black box GHW and a red Ferragamo hair clip to celebrate the season.
> View attachment 2826726



_Gorgeous_ Kelly, and your red bow is so festive!  Congrats and welcome back from your holiday!


----------



## MashiBags

tutushopper said:


> _Gorgeous_ Kelly, and your red bow is so festive!  Congrats and welcome back from your holiday!




Thanks Tutu!


----------



## DimpleGirl

I cheated on Chanel with the lovely Capucines BB


----------



## rei35

DimpleGirl said:


> I cheated on Chanel with the lovely Capucines BB



Very nice~!! I was thinking of purchase too.


----------



## tutushopper

DimpleGirl said:


> I cheated on Chanel with the lovely Capucines BB



This is so stunning; love the contrast piping!  Congrats!


----------



## Rami00

The last Size 0 Calia blazer from All Saints


----------



## Rami00

DimpleGirl said:


> I cheated on Chanel with the lovely Capucines BB



Love it!


----------



## tutushopper

Rami00 said:


> The last Size 0 Calia blazer from All Saints



This is one beautiful blazer; congrats on snagging it!


----------



## Rami00

nurzy hamzy said:


> New found love....but i still do have Chanel in my heart...



Congrats! It's beautiful!


----------



## Rami00

tutushopper said:


> This is one beautiful blazer; congrats on snagging it!



Thank you Tutu! I had my eyes on it from long time but waited patiently for it to go on sale.


----------



## MDNYC

I went a little crazy with the Valentino sale...score them 40% off.


----------



## baghagg

MDNYC said:


> I went a little crazy with the Valentino sale...score them 40% off.



Wow!  Nice


----------



## Rami00

MDNYC said:


> I went a little crazy with the Valentino sale...score them 40% off.



I just want to steal all the pairs from your closet lol


----------



## allure244

MDNYC said:


> I went a little crazy with the Valentino sale...score them 40% off.




Wow! awesome haul.


----------



## LovEmAll

MDNYC said:


> I went a little crazy with the Valentino sale...score them 40% off.




&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;  Love your haul!!!


----------



## manomi

MDNYC said:


> I went a little crazy with the Valentino sale...score them 40% off.


WOW! What store was this sale at?


----------



## MDNYC

baghagg said:


> Wow!  Nice











emknott1 said:


> Mine was the Dior Street Chic - black leather when I was 23











allure244 said:


> Wow! awesome haul.











LovEmAll said:


> &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;  Love your haul!!!




Thanks ladies!


----------



## MDNYC

manomi said:


> WOW! What store was this sale at?



The pink one i got from valentino.com  and the other 3 from the boutique.


----------



## manomi

MDNYC said:


> The pink one i got from valentino.com  and the other 3 from the boutique.


nice!!! wear these in good health


----------



## tutushopper

MDNYC said:


> I went a little crazy with the Valentino sale...score them 40% off.



Congrats on your great score of 40% off on this lovely rainbow of Valentino shoes!


----------



## vinbenphon1

MDNYC said:


> I went a little crazy with the Valentino sale...score them 40% off.



What a great find, congrats.


----------



## vinbenphon1

mcwee said:


> Super comfortable flat from Ferragamo



Gorgeous mcwee, congrats


----------



## vinbenphon1

nurzy hamzy said:


> New found love....but i still do have Chanel in my heart...



Love the colour, congrats nurzy hamzy 



MashiBags said:


> Just came back from holiday in Japan and bought my early Christmas presents. Saw a lot of eye candies at the Chanel boutiques there but already busted my budget on the Kelly. Here's presenting my pre-loved Kelly 28 retourne black box GHW and a red Ferragamo hair clip to celebrate the season.
> View attachment 2826726



Stunning bag MashiBags, and love that clip too


----------



## vinbenphon1

peace1029 said:


> View attachment 2815384
> 
> 
> The Eva clutch..



Very nice, congrats peace 



LVbemerry said:


> I was on ban island and had the intention to be good for a long time to come   We were on vacay and walked into a H store just for fun (I was almost certain there will be nothing available) when I caught sight of the Evelyn! It was the F/W red I saw and was tempted to get that when sweet DH casually mentioned, 'why don't you take a look at the bag at the bottom shelf?'
> 
> That look cost him a ...... and yielded me a .....
> 
> My 1st H!! Jyp 34 in Crevette. Xmas came early for me



Stunning Kelly, what an amazing find for you, congrats 



elleestbelle said:


> View attachment 2818101
> View attachment 2818107
> 
> 
> I was thrilled beyond belief when my SA called and told me that a black Kelly arrived! Another pic taking Miss Kelly out for the first time



Looks like Hermes has been popular this month, congrats elleestbelle, its gorgeous


----------



## elleestbelle

LVbemerry said:


> I was on ban island and had the intention to be good for a long time to come   We were on vacay and walked into a H store just for fun (I was almost certain there will be nothing available) when I caught sight of the Evelyn! It was the F/W red I saw and was tempted to get that when sweet DH casually mentioned, 'why don't you take a look at the bag at the bottom shelf?'
> 
> That look cost him a ...... and yielded me a .....
> 
> My 1st H!! Jyp 34 in Crevette. Xmas came early for me




Congrats on your first H!!!!!


----------



## elleestbelle

vinbenphon1 said:


> Looks like Hermes has been popular this month, congrats elleestbelle, its gorgeous



Thanks so much! I'm wearing her every opportunity I get!


----------



## EndlessBagLove

My first Lady Dior sitting together with my 14K fuchsia WOC . She's in pearly lilac pink with champagne gold hardware &#10084;&#65039; 




Just did a reveal at the Dior sub-forum &#128516;


----------



## averagejoe

DimpleGirl said:


> I cheated on Chanel with the lovely Capucines BB



Stunning!!!


----------



## averagejoe

EndlessBagLove said:


> My first Lady Dior sitting together with my 14K fuchsia WOC . She's in pearly lilac pink with champagne gold hardware &#10084;&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 2837721
> 
> 
> Just did a reveal at the Dior sub-forum &#128516;



I'm still obsessed about how beautiful the pearlized finish is.


----------



## emilyrosie

EndlessBagLove said:


> My first Lady Dior sitting together with my 14K fuchsia WOC . She's in pearly lilac pink with champagne gold hardware &#10084;&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 2837721
> 
> 
> Just did a reveal at the Dior sub-forum &#128516;


Lovely colour! Stunning classy bag.


----------



## cmrDesign

Astrokan Phantom &#128525;


----------



## StopHammertime

EndlessBagLove said:


> My first Lady Dior sitting together with my 14K fuchsia WOC . She's in pearly lilac pink with champagne gold hardware &#10084;&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 2837721
> 
> 
> Just did a reveal at the Dior sub-forum &#128516;



Oh those are both just beautiful. I love the colors.


----------



## tutushopper

EndlessBagLove said:


> My first Lady Dior sitting together with my 14K fuchsia WOC . She's in pearly lilac pink with champagne gold hardware &#10084;&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 2837721
> 
> 
> Just did a reveal at the Dior sub-forum &#128516;



Gorgeous LD; congrats on choosing an amazing first!


----------



## tutushopper

cmrDesign said:


> View attachment 2839194
> 
> View attachment 2839195
> 
> Astrokan Phantom &#128525;



This is so lovely; congrats!!!


----------



## cmrDesign

tutushopper said:


> This is so lovely; congrats!!!




Thank you, Tutu!  Hope you have a wonderful holiday in your new home &#128515;


----------



## cmrDesign

.....after a very long wait....my Petite Malle....


----------



## Rami00

cmrDesign said:


> .....after a very long wait....my Petite Malle....
> View attachment 2840834


 
It's even more beautiful in IRL. I saw it last week at the boutique. Congrats!


----------



## cmrDesign

Rami00 said:


> It's even more beautiful in IRL. I saw it last week at the boutique. Congrats!




Thank you Rami!


----------



## tutushopper

cmrDesign said:


> .....after a very long wait....my Petite Malle....
> View attachment 2840834



Soooo stunning; congrats!


----------



## EndlessBagLove

emilyrosie said:


> Lovely colour! Stunning classy bag.




Thanks, emilyrosie


----------



## EndlessBagLove

StopHammertime said:


> Oh those are both just beautiful. I love the colors.




Thank you, StopHammertime. I love both equally &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## EndlessBagLove

tutushopper said:


> Gorgeous LD; congrats on choosing an amazing first!




Thanks tutu for your kind words


----------



## EndlessBagLove

cmrDesign said:


> .....after a very long wait....my Petite Malle....
> View attachment 2840834




Wow! Stunning! Major congrats!


----------



## averagejoe

cmrDesign said:


> .....after a very long wait....my Petite Malle....
> View attachment 2840834



Absolutely stunning!!!


----------



## cmrDesign

tutushopper said:


> Soooo stunning; congrats!







EndlessBagLove said:


> Wow! Stunning! Major congrats!







averagejoe said:


> Absolutely stunning!!!




Thank you everyone!!! I am loving it!


----------



## kam565

cmrDesign said:


> View attachment 2839194
> 
> View attachment 2839195
> 
> Astrokan Phantom &#128525;


This is amazing!!!


----------



## ldldb

my "pink christmas" kelly


----------



## EndlessBagLove

ldldb said:


> my "pink christmas" kelly




Such a sweet and dainty kelly! You surely had a pinkaperfect Christmas! Congrats!


----------



## gquinn

ldldb said:


> my "pink christmas" kelly




Your Kelly is so pretty! Congrats on this beauty!


----------



## Calliandraroad

ldldb said:


> my "pink christmas" kelly



Pretty in pink!! Lovely color.


----------



## vinbenphon1

ldldb said:


> my "pink christmas" kelly



Hooly dooly, thats beautiful ldldb


----------



## vinbenphon1

For me a gorgeous pair of Prada sandales


----------



## ldldb

EndlessBagLove said:


> Such a sweet and dainty kelly! You surely had a pinkaperfect Christmas! Congrats!





gquinn said:


> Your Kelly is so pretty! Congrats on this beauty!





Calliandraroad said:


> Pretty in pink!! Lovely color.





vinbenphon1 said:


> Hooly dooly, thats beautiful ldldb



thanks everyone! it's been a few days but i still swoon every time i look at it


----------



## tutushopper

ldldb said:


> my "pink christmas" kelly



Stunning addition to your H family!


----------



## tutushopper

vinbenphon1 said:


> For me a gorgeous pair of Prada sandales



Beautiful sandals (and kitty). Congrats!


----------



## Rami00

ldldb said:


> my "pink christmas" kelly



Omg omg! It's to die for  congrats!


----------



## ldldb

tutushopper said:


> Stunning addition to your H family!



thanks Tutu! hope you are having a great holiday (shopping) season!



Rami00 said:


> Omg omg! It's to die for  congrats!



ya, i sortof fainted too when i first saw the bag !


----------



## poohbag

ldldb said:


> my "pink christmas" kelly



Omg it's so gorgeous!


----------



## MollieO

My Escada dress!


----------



## MollieO

Dior Crystal Tribal earrings- bought on my LA trip. LOVE them!!!


----------



## Powder Puff

ldldb said:


> my "pink christmas" kelly


OMG so sweet!!!! What colour is this?


----------



## ldldb

Powder Puff said:


> OMG so sweet!!!! What colour is this?



it's rose dragé, a really tough color to photograph!


----------



## tutushopper

MollieO said:


> My Escada dress!



Beautiful dress; the color is divine; congrats!


----------



## tutushopper

MollieO said:


> Dior Crystal Tribal earrings- bought on my LA trip. LOVE them!!!



Such pretty sparkly Dior tribal earrings; congrats!


----------



## Rami00

MollieO said:


> My Escada dress!



Stunning!


----------



## Rami00

MollieO said:


> Dior Crystal Tribal earrings- bought on my LA trip. LOVE them!!!



Very pretty. wear it in good health.


----------



## tutushopper

So I'm still surrounded by dust and demolition, and while I didn't make it to Chanel, I did purchase this for the entry of my house. It's from an old historic building, silver plated, and I love crystals (sparkly things, from diamonds to crystals, enthrall me).


----------



## vinbenphon1

tutushopper said:


> So I'm still surrounded by dust and demolition, and while I didn't make it to Chanel, I did purchase this for the entry of my house. It's from an old historic building, silver plated, and I love crystals (sparkly things, from diamonds to crystals, enthrall me).



That is stunning Tutu I can see it hanging against a background of warm neutrals and plush furnishings. Love it.


----------



## marwaaa

tutushopper said:


> So I'm still surrounded by dust and demolition, and while I didn't make it to Chanel, I did purchase this for the entry of my house. It's from an old historic building, silver plated, and I love crystals (sparkly things, from diamonds to crystals, enthrall me).




Wow Tutu, this is breathtaking, I love it! It's going to look beautiful in your new home


----------



## impulsive

tutushopper said:


> So I'm still surrounded by dust and demolition, and while I didn't make it to Chanel, I did purchase this for the entry of my house. It's from an old historic building, silver plated, and I love crystals (sparkly things, from diamonds to crystals, enthrall me).




Love this!


----------



## tutushopper

vinbenphon1 said:


> That is stunning Tutu I can see it hanging against a background of warm neutrals and plush furnishings. Love it.





marwaaa said:


> Wow Tutu, this is breathtaking, I love it! It's going to look beautiful in your new home





impulsive said:


> Love this!



Thank you all so much!  I've gone a bit over the top on this renovation, and buying stuff is way better than waiting for things to be put back in.  This is one of 5 chandeliers so far (not all are crystal), and I've two yet to go, plus some other lighting.  It's kinda like buying Chanel bags, only they go on your walls and ceilings!  Every room project seems to grow and grow!  Dangerous, dangerous territory; far more than Chanel and much more dear than jewelry!  Just say "no" to reno!


----------



## panthere55

tutushopper said:


> So I'm still surrounded by dust and demolition, and while I didn't make it to Chanel, I did purchase this for the entry of my house. It's from an old historic building, silver plated, and I love crystals (sparkly things, from diamonds to crystals, enthrall me).



Love this!!!


----------



## JE2824

tutushopper said:


> So I'm still surrounded by dust and demolition, and while I didn't make it to Chanel, I did purchase this for the entry of my house. It's from an old historic building, silver plated, and I love crystals (sparkly things, from diamonds to crystals, enthrall me).




Omg! Stunning!!! We bought out chandelier at Murano when we were on our honeymoon in Venice, Italy! They enthrall me as well. Fabulous, tutu!


----------



## JE2824

ldldb said:


> my "pink christmas" kelly




Perfection! The color is fabulous! You have the best style!!


----------



## JE2824




----------



## tutushopper

panthere55 said:


> Love this!!!





JE2824 said:


> Omg! Stunning!!! We bought out chandelier at Murano when we were on our honeymoon in Venice, Italy! They enthrall me as well. Fabulous, tutu!



Thank you both so much!  I have always been enchanted by sparkling light, and my grandmother used to take down a prism from her chandelier for me to play with in the light.  I'm just as delighted now as I was then.  How great that you chose your chandelier on your honeymoon in Italy!  It must be gorgeous!


----------



## tutushopper

JE2824 said:


> View attachment 2844189


----------



## emilyrosie

JE2824 said:


> View attachment 2844189


----------



## SouthTampa

tutushopper said:


> So I'm still surrounded by dust and demolition, and while I didn't make it to Chanel, I did purchase this for the entry of my house. It's from an old historic building, silver plated, and I love crystals (sparkly things, from diamonds to crystals, enthrall me).


Absolutely gorgeous.   I love vintage fixtures.   I purchased an old home that neighbors thought would be torn down &#128516; but that was many years ago and it is now finished.   Truly understand the renovation headaches but in the long run it will be so worth it.   My best advice is to not settle.   Another route may be easier (for contractor) or less costly, but you know what you want.  Try to have fun with the process.  I know that is much easier said than done!


----------



## MollieO

JE2824 said:


> View attachment 2844189


----------



## MollieO

tutushopper said:


> So I'm still surrounded by dust and demolition, and while I didn't make it to Chanel, I did purchase this for the entry of my house. It's from an old historic building, silver plated, and I love crystals (sparkly things, from diamonds to crystals, enthrall me).



Wow!!!!!! Very glam!


----------



## tutushopper

SouthTampa said:


> Absolutely gorgeous.   I love vintage fixtures.   I purchased an old home that neighbors thought would be torn down &#128516; but that was many years ago and it is now finished.   Truly understand the renovation headaches but in the long run it will be so worth it.   My best advice is to not settle.   Another route may be easier (for contractor) or less costly, but you know what you want.  Try to have fun with the process.  I know that is much easier said than done!


Yes, no problem with going easier so far.  Just every time they do something I see another something that can be done and the project grows and grows.  I've found a few antique fixtures and such to put in that each have a story with them, and I love that.  Hopefully it will all be done by this time next year.  


MollieO said:


> Wow!!!!!! Very glam!


Thank you!


----------



## ILoveC

JE2824 said:


> View attachment 2844189


----------



## clu13

Jimmy Choos for all seasons


----------



## Juniper10

Finally! I got the 128gb Surface Pro 3 plus a keyboard cover plus a docking station (to connect to a large monitor and keyboard for use as a desktop)
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
. This tablet is the best "laptop" out there if you're looking for a travel laptop. Take it from a nerd. It is an entire computer ...yet a tablet. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 so light!! No more heavy laptops coming home with me. Yay!!


----------



## Rami00

clu13 said:


> View attachment 2844901
> 
> 
> Jimmy Choos for all seasons


----------



## Rami00

Juniper10 said:


> Finally! I got the 128gb Surface Pro 3 plus a keyboard cover plus a docking station (to connect to a large monitor and keyboard for use as a desktop)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2845439
> View attachment 2845440
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . This tablet is the best "laptop" out there if you're looking for a travel laptop. Take it from a nerd. It is an entire computer ...yet a tablet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2845438
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so light!! No more heavy laptops coming home with me. Yay!!



Goals!!


----------



## Rami00

tutushopper said:


> So I'm still surrounded by dust and demolition, and while I didn't make it to Chanel, I did purchase this for the entry of my house. It's from an old historic building, silver plated, and I love crystals (sparkly things, from diamonds to crystals, enthrall me).



Omg!!!!!!!! Tutu it's stunning.


----------



## noreen_uk

JE2824 said:


> View attachment 2844189


----------



## Rami00

JE2824 said:


> View attachment 2844189


----------



## tutushopper

clu13 said:


> View attachment 2844901
> 
> 
> Jimmy Choos for all seasons



Now that TPF is letting me reply to messages again...here goes.
I love that you chose a shoe for every occasion and every season, from sandals to booties, and they are all so lovely; congrats!


----------



## tutushopper

Juniper10 said:


> Finally! I got the 128gb Surface Pro 3 plus a keyboard cover plus a docking station (to connect to a large monitor and keyboard for use as a desktop)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2845439
> View attachment 2845440
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . This tablet is the best "laptop" out there if you're looking for a travel laptop. Take it from a nerd. It is an entire computer ...yet a tablet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2845438
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so light!! No more heavy laptops coming home with me. Yay!!



Oooooooooooooooooh nice!!!  Congrats this looks to be spectacular!  Congrats!!!


----------



## JE2824

Rami00 said:


> The last Size 0 Calia blazer from All Saints



Mod pic please, Rami!!


----------



## JE2824

MDNYC said:


> I went a little crazy with the Valentino sale...score them 40% off.



Wow! I don't blame you! They are so amazing! I can't stop buying different colors either!


----------



## JE2824

cmrDesign said:


> .....after a very long wait....my Petite Malle....
> View attachment 2840834



Holy WOW! I am in love!!! Mod pics, CMR!! Please!


----------



## JE2824

tutushopper said:


> Oh my gosh, you are on a roll!  The *So Black* from out of the blue, and now Carrie's "closet" shoes, in the very same color!  Congrats and you deserve to reward your hard work, determination, and success!  *The shoes are stunning!*



Thank you, tutu! I have to pinch myself sometimes! You trill are so very kind and supportive! Thank you thank you!


emilyrosie said:


> These are just fabulous! Enjoy them and congrats.



Thank you, emilyrosie! You are so sweet!! XX


MollieO said:


> Stunning!



Thank you, Mollie O! I want to see your red Escada modeled please. 


ILoveC said:


> Beautiful shoes! I've been eyeing those for a while.



Thank you, ILoveC! Yes, I have wanted since they hit the market. I wish they weren't so popular, but I just could not resist any longer. They are so beautiful!


noreen_uk said:


> gorgeous you are so lucky [/QUOTE
> ]
> 
> Thank you, Noreen! I am feeling very lucky and blesses these days!
> 
> 
> Rami00 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stunning! Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, sweet Rami! XX
Click to expand...


----------



## JE2824

vinbenphon1 said:


> For me a gorgeous pair of Prada sandales



Looove! Gorg!


MollieO said:


> My Escada dress!





MollieO said:


> Dior Crystal Tribal earrings- bought on my LA trip. LOVE them!!!



MollieO, I would love to see these on!! 


clu13 said:


> View attachment 2844901
> 
> 
> Jimmy Choos for all seasons



These are stunning! Love, Jimmy Choos!


----------



## Rami00

JE2824 said:


> Mod pic please, Rami!!



Here you go sweetheart! This is the only one I have for now but will post another one in few days.  i love all saints ... The fit is just amazing.


----------



## JE2824

Rami00 said:


> Here you go sweetheart! This is the only one I have for now but will post another one in few days.  i love all saints ... The fit is just amazing.



So beautiful, Rami! You know I had to get online and try to find, but to no avail! I love it! I also love your snow pics. They are my favorite!


----------



## vinbenphon1

clu13 said:


> View attachment 2844901
> 
> 
> Jimmy Choos for all seasons



Gorgeous collection clue13 



Rami00 said:


> Here you go sweetheart! This is the only one I have for now but will post another one in few days.  i love all saints ... The fit is just amazing.



Just lovely Rami00 wow I haven't seen or stood in the snow for nearly 20 years..


----------



## agumila

I love Chanel so of course I'm a big Karl Lagerfeld fan. I couldn't pass up the chance to purchase this Karlito fur charm from Fendi!


----------



## Rami00

agumila said:


> I love Chanel so of course I'm a big Karl Lagerfeld fan. I couldn't pass up the chance to purchase this Karlito fur charm from Fendi!
> View attachment 2850565
> View attachment 2850567



Love it! I saw one in Chicago couple of months ago..It's even more beautiful IRL. Congrats!


----------



## Rami00

JE2824 said:


> So beautiful, Rami! You know I had to get online and try to find, but to no avail! I love it! I also love your snow pics. They are my favorite!



Thank you JE


----------



## Rami00

vinbenphon1 said:


> Gorgeous collection clue13
> 
> 
> 
> Just lovely Rami00&#8230; wow I haven't seen or stood in the snow for nearly 20 years..



Thank you! You gotta come visit Canada soon.


----------



## panthere55

I needed some more ladies in my life!


----------



## luxuryilove

My first dior purchase xx


----------



## Cuteandcouture

My first pair of louboutins..... Decollete 554 nude patent....


----------



## LovEmAll

Cuteandcouture said:


> My first pair of louboutins..... Decollete 554 nude patent....
> 
> View attachment 2853705
> 
> 
> View attachment 2853706




Congrats!  I love nude louboutins! They look amazing &#128525;


----------



## Cuteandcouture

LovEmAll said:


> Congrats!  I love nude louboutins! They look amazing &#128525;




Thanks!!! I'm excited for my first pair!!


----------



## HGT

Cuteandcouture said:


> My first pair of louboutins..... Decollete 554 nude patent....
> 
> View attachment 2853705
> 
> 
> View attachment 2853706




Congrats! Is it comfortable?


----------



## Cuteandcouture

HGT said:


> Congrats! Is it comfortable?




After just trying them off I feel they are decent comfort... I'll prob need to break them in a bit at home bc the left foot is tighter than the right...  I know louboutin are not known for comfort... So I think these are ok. 100mm height.


----------



## emilyrosie

Cuteandcouture said:


> My first pair of louboutins..... Decollete 554 nude patent....
> 
> View attachment 2853705
> 
> 
> View attachment 2853706


Gorgeous. Congrats  I love louboutins - the ultimate heels IMO.


----------



## Cuteandcouture

emilyrosie said:


> Gorgeous. Congrats  I love louboutins - the ultimate heels IMO.




Thanks!!! I'm trying to build a classic, chic, and slightly edgy closet!! I needed a pair of classic style shoes!


----------



## beanybaker

Not super expensive, but super cool.... absolutely in luv with my new Rayban wayfarer sunglasses


----------



## i love louie

beanybaker said:


> Not super expensive, but super cool.... absolutely in luv with my new Rayban wayfarer sunglasses



I love raybans! I have a pair of cateye ones. The purple will be so dang cute this summer.  =)


----------



## OCMomof3

Cuteandcouture said:


> My first pair of louboutins..... Decollete 554 nude patent....
> 
> View attachment 2853705
> 
> 
> View attachment 2853706




Sexiest shoes ever! You will love them! My first were nude, too. You can't go wrong with those.


----------



## baghagg

Cuteandcouture said:


> My first pair of louboutins..... Decollete 554 nude patent....
> 
> View attachment 2853705
> 
> 
> View attachment 2853706



How much do they cost?   I can't keep track of all the different models lol...


----------



## Cuteandcouture

OCMomof3 said:


> Sexiest shoes ever! You will love them! My first were nude, too. You can't go wrong with those.




Thanks!! They are just the right height. High enough for sexiness but not sky high!!


----------



## Cuteandcouture

baghagg said:


> How much do they cost?   I can't keep track of all the different models lol...




These are $675...


----------



## EMMY

Cuteandcouture said:


> My first pair of louboutins..... Decollete 554 nude patent....
> 
> View attachment 2853705
> 
> 
> View attachment 2853706


 
Gorgeous!!!!!!  I have these in black...now I want them in nude!!! They look great on you!!


----------



## Cuteandcouture

EMMY said:


> Gorgeous!!!!!!  I have these in black...now I want them in nude!!! They look great on you!!




Thanks!! I actually was looking forward to getting black as well!


----------



## that_claudz

Sharing my very first ever Dior purchases all the way from Paris! Still here enjoying my vacay! &#128522;


----------



## poohbag

My very first H bag! Blue indigo evelyne PM in clemence leather with a multicolor amazone strap!


----------



## OCMomof3

poohbag said:


> My very first H bag! Blue indigo evelyne PM in clemence leather with a multicolor amazone strap!



That strap is SO cute!  I love that!


----------



## hedgwin99

poohbag said:


> My very first H bag! Blue indigo evelyne PM in clemence leather with a multicolor amazone strap!




Love love love &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## tutushopper

agumila said:


> I love Chanel so of course I'm a big Karl Lagerfeld fan. I couldn't pass up the chance to purchase this Karlito fur charm from Fendi!
> View attachment 2850565
> View attachment 2850567



Congrats on your little furry Karlito!


----------



## tutushopper

panthere55 said:


> I needed some more ladies in my life!



Stunning colors, from classic to sublime!  Congrats on your two gorgeous Lady Diors!


----------



## tutushopper

luxuryilove said:


> View attachment 2852687
> 
> 
> My first dior purchase xx



Lovely tribal earrings; congrats on your Dior purchase!


----------



## tutushopper

Cuteandcouture said:


> My first pair of louboutins..... Decollete 554 nude patent....
> 
> View attachment 2853705
> 
> 
> View attachment 2853706



These are gorgeous nude Louboutins!  Congrats on your first pair!  I'm sure you will have many to follow!  They look fabulous on, too!


----------



## tutushopper

beanybaker said:


> Not super expensive, but super cool.... absolutely in luv with my new Rayban wayfarer sunglasses



Really pretty wayfarers!  Congrats!


----------



## tutushopper

that_claudz said:


> Sharing my very first ever Dior purchases all the way from Paris! Still here enjoying my vacay! &#128522;
> 
> View attachment 2855964
> View attachment 2855965



Congrats on your Dior tribal earrings and Dior pouchette!  Oooh la la from Paris!  Enjoy the rest of your holiday!


----------



## tutushopper

poohbag said:


> My very first H bag! Blue indigo evelyne PM in clemence leather with a multicolor amazone strap!



Congrats on your first walk on the orange side; love the colorful strap!


----------



## poohbag

OCMomof3 said:


> That strap is SO cute!  I love that!





hedgwin99 said:


> Love love love &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;





tutushopper said:


> Congrats on your first walk on the orange side; love the colorful strap!



Thanks so much my friends! I'm so excited! That strap totally did it for me!


----------



## vlsh

Congrats on your lovely H bag&#128525; what a good start for the H collection&#128521;


----------



## PrettyPeanut

Need to give my WOC a break &#128540;


----------



## yslvchanel

poohbag said:


> My very first H bag! Blue indigo evelyne PM in clemence leather with a multicolor amazone strap!




The strap is so so so unique!  Love it!!!!   Congrats, Poohbag!


----------



## yslvchanel

PrettyPeanut said:


> Need to give my WOC a break &#128540;
> 
> View attachment 2864584




Beautiful Celine Trio!


----------



## PrettyPeanut

yslvchanel said:


> Beautiful Celine Trio!




Thank you, yslvchanel! &#128536;


----------



## panthere55

poohbag said:


> My very first H bag! Blue indigo evelyne PM in clemence leather with a multicolor amazone strap!



Congratulations! It's such a versatile bag and strap is awesome!!!!


----------



## panthere55

tutushopper said:


> Stunning colors, from classic to sublime!  Congrats on your two gorgeous Lady Diors!



Thank you so much tutu!


----------



## Cuteandcouture

tutushopper said:


> These are gorgeous nude Louboutins!  Congrats on your first pair!  I'm sure you will have many to follow!  They look fabulous on, too!




Well after getting the So Black I definitely need to lay low for a while!!! Thanks tutu!! I'm still breaking them in.... I'm hoping they will stretch a bit more...


----------



## that_claudz

tutushopper said:


> Congrats on your Dior tribal earrings and Dior pouchette!  Oooh la la from Paris!  Enjoy the rest of your holiday!




Aw thanks Tutu! I had a great time and picked up some Chanel goodies too! Happy times!


----------



## nadineluv

poohbag said:


> My very first H bag! Blue indigo evelyne PM in clemence leather with a multicolor amazone strap!



Congrats! It's beautiful!!! Isn't the leather soooo yummy!!!


----------



## nadineluv

Cuteandcouture said:


> My first pair of louboutins..... Decollete 554 nude patent....
> 
> View attachment 2853705
> 
> 
> View attachment 2853706



Beautiful sexy shoes!


----------



## sheanabelle

I love this thread! But it's dangerous..........


----------



## luxuryilove

tutushopper said:


> Lovely tribal earrings; congrats on your Dior purchase!




Thanks tutu xxx


----------



## nadineluv

Now it's time for me to share my non chanel goodies. Celine mini in dune & large trio in light copper...


----------



## nadineluv

Loving my dune mini &#10084;&#65039;
It's the perfect neutral!


----------



## tutushopper

nadineluv said:


> Now it's time for me to share my non chanel goodies. Celine mini in dune & large trio in light copper...





nadineluv said:


> Loving my dune mini &#65533;&#65533;
> It's the perfect neutral &#65533;&#65533;



Your mini looks stunning on!  Congrats on finding this and on your light copper as well (what a lovely color, too)!  Beautiful buys!


----------



## Cuteandcouture

nadineluv said:


> Loving my dune mini &#10084;&#65039;
> It's the perfect neutral!




Love it!!! &#128156;&#128156;&#128156;


----------



## Cuteandcouture

nadineluv said:


> Beautiful sexy shoes!




Thanks nadineluv!! &#128536;&#128536;


----------



## nadineluv

tutushopper said:


> Your mini looks stunning on!  Congrats on finding this and on your light copper as well (what a lovely color, too)!  Beautiful buys!



Thanks tutu! I'm loving Celine at the moment &#128521;


----------



## nadineluv

Cuteandcouture said:


> Love it!!! &#128156;&#128156;&#128156;



Thanks cuteandcouture! &#128521;&#128536;


----------



## poohbag

vlsh said:


> Congrats on your lovely H bag&#128525; what a good start for the H collection&#128521;



Thanks vlsh! I've wanted one for a while and the impending price increase pushed me over! 



yslvchanel said:


> The strap is so so so unique!  Love it!!!!   Congrats, Poohbag!



Thank you yslvchanel! 



panthere55 said:


> Congratulations! It's such a versatile bag and strap is awesome!!!!



Yes I'll get a lot of use out of it I'm sure! Thanks! 



nadineluv said:


> Congrats! It's beautiful!!! Isn't the leather soooo yummy!!!



Thanks my friend! The leather is amazing and I had a wonderful shopping experience too!


----------



## poohbag

nadineluv said:


> Now it's time for me to share my non chanel goodies. Celine mini in dune & large trio in light copper...



Wow these are amazing colors! Love it!


----------



## vlsh

Congrats on your lovely Celine mini.. Love the color&#128525;&#128525; looks really great on u!!


----------



## JE2824

poohbag said:


> My very first H bag! Blue indigo evelyne PM in clemence leather with a multicolor amazone strap!




Oh my goodness! Congrats, poohbag! The strap is awesome! I'm in my second evie and I'm loving them! Such a great bag! So happy for you!! Xx


----------



## JE2824

nadineluv said:


> Now it's time for me to share my non chanel goodies. Celine mini in dune & large trio in light copper...




Stunning shot, Nadine! Such beautiful colors! You know how I feel about the dune! The copper compliments it well. Yay!! Loove!!


----------



## JE2824

nadineluv said:


> Loving my dune mini &#10084;&#65039;
> It's the perfect neutral!




Looks amazing on you! Perfection!! &#128536;&#128536;


----------



## JE2824

PrettyPeanut said:


> Need to give my WOC a break &#128540;
> 
> View attachment 2864584




Congrats! These trios are so amazing! I'm in love with them. The black is gorgeous!! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## JE2824

Thought I would go ahead an introduce my HG Celine bag. So black kind of through me for a loop. The box has been a dream of mine for sometime. Here she is..


----------



## SouthTampa

JE2824 said:


> Thought I would go ahead an introduce my HG Celine bag. So black kind of through me for a loop. The box has been a dream of mine for sometime. Here she is..
> 
> View attachment 2865585
> View attachment 2865586
> View attachment 2865588


Absolutely gorgeous.   Have never seen but it is such a classic bag.


----------



## poohbag

JE2824 said:


> Oh my goodness! Congrats, poohbag! The strap is awesome! I'm in my second evie and I'm loving them! Such a great bag! So happy for you!! Xx





JE2824 said:


> Thought I would go ahead an introduce my HG Celine bag. So black kind of through me for a loop. The box has been a dream of mine for sometime. Here she is..
> 
> View attachment 2865585
> View attachment 2865586
> View attachment 2865588



Thanks JE!!! The leather of the Evie is amazing and it's such a light bag! It's a perfect mommy bag! 

Congrats! Your box is truly stunning and your mod shot is absolute perfection! I don't see how you can ever put down a bag and not buy it my friend-everything looks like it's made to be worn by you!


----------



## allure244

JE2824 said:


> Thought I would go ahead an introduce my HG Celine bag. So black kind of through me for a loop. The box has been a dream of mine for sometime. Here she is..
> 
> View attachment 2865585
> View attachment 2865586
> View attachment 2865588




The box is my favorite Celine bag. Congratulations on acquiring your HG Celine. I would love one in red myself. Hee hee.


----------



## Rami00

JE2824 said:


> Thought I would go ahead an introduce my HG Celine bag. So black kind of through me for a loop. The box has been a dream of mine for sometime. Here she is..
> 
> View attachment 2865585
> View attachment 2865586
> View attachment 2865588



O wow! The leather looks so dreamy and Luxurious. You picked a beautiful color too. Congrats!


----------



## tite peluche

JE2824 said:


> Thought I would go ahead an introduce my HG Celine bag. So black kind of through me for a loop. The box has been a dream of mine for sometime. Here she is..
> 
> View attachment 2865585
> View attachment 2865586
> View attachment 2865588



Beautiful, I love this bag


----------



## JE2824

SouthTampa said:


> Absolutely gorgeous.   Have never seen but it is such a classic bag.



Aww, thank you, SouthTampa! I love the clean lines and simplicity of it. Appreciate the kind words! 




poohbag said:


> Thanks JE!!! The leather of the Evie is amazing and it's such a light bag! It's a perfect mommy bag!
> 
> Congrats! Your box is truly stunning and your mod shot is absolute perfection! I don't see how you can ever put down a bag and not buy it my friend-everything looks like it's made to be worn by you!




Aww, poohbag! So very sweet! I feel the same about you ladies! I have learned from the best!! Enjoy your evie! My gf has a similar color minis the fabulous strap and it goes with everything! Really really love it!! 



allure244 said:


> The box is my favorite Celine bag. Congratulations on acquiring your HG Celine. I would love one in red myself. Hee hee.




Thank you, allure244! The red is honestly a HG red. I was waiting on return to process, bc I love the box so much that I wouldn't mind getting the red. I tried it. It was tough, but I knew I needed a saddle color bag, so I stuck with it. 


Rami00 said:


> O wow! The leather looks so dreamy and Luxurious. You picked a beautiful color too. Congrats!




Thank you, sweet Rami00! It's a spring 2015 color and the minute I walked in it was love at first site. I just wasn't expecting the so black to come at the same time. Ouch!! 



tite peluche said:


> Beautiful, I love this bag




Thank you so very much, tote peluche! I appreciate the sweet compliment!!


----------



## cmrDesign

JE2824 said:


> Thought I would go ahead an introduce my HG Celine bag. So black kind of through me for a loop. The box has been a dream of mine for sometime. Here she is..
> 
> View attachment 2865585
> View attachment 2865586
> View attachment 2865588




Amazing!!! I have wanted the royal blue forever....
congratulations!!!


----------



## tutushopper

JE2824 said:


> Thought I would go ahead an introduce my HG Celine bag. So black kind of through me for a loop. The box has been a dream of mine for sometime. Here she is..
> 
> View attachment 2865585
> View attachment 2865586
> View attachment 2865588



This is one seriously fab bag and it looks so great on you; congrats!


----------



## that_claudz

JE2824 said:


> Thought I would go ahead an introduce my HG Celine bag. So black kind of through me for a loop. The box has been a dream of mine for sometime. Here she is.




That is to die for! Love the clean lines. It really suits you! Congrats!


----------



## elleestbelle

I don't feel like too much of a Chanel cheat since I did get a pair of Chanel earrings today, but I fell in love with two silk pieces at Hermes and had to get both of them! 

A twilly to tie onto my Kelly 




I like the pop of color against the black 

Then the zebra Pegasus scarf 90cm. I fell in love with the colors!


----------



## JE2824

cmrDesign said:


> Amazing!!! I have wanted the royal blue forever....
> congratulations!!!



Thank you, cmr! We are always eyeing the same things 


tutushopper said:


> This is one seriously fab bag and it looks so great on you; congrats!



Thank you, tutu for the very sweet compliment! Truly appreciate it! These boxes hit a nerve with me, which is not good, because I could buy in every color! 



that_claudz said:


> That is to die for! Love the clean lines. It really suits you! Congrats!



Thank you, that_claudz! The clean lines are exactly what drew me to the box originally. I appreciate the sweet compliment!


----------



## tutushopper

elleestbelle said:


> I don't feel like too much of a Chanel cheat since I did get a pair of Chanel earrings today, but I fell in love with two silk pieces at Hermes and had to get both of them!
> 
> A twilly to tie onto my Kelly
> View attachment 2867262
> 
> View attachment 2867266
> 
> I like the pop of color against the black
> 
> Then the zebra Pegasus scarf 90cm. I fell in love with the colors!
> View attachment 2867267



Beautiful twilly and scarf; congrats and bought before the increase, too!


----------



## clu13

My first Hermes bag - Evelyn GM


----------



## clu13

Helps to attach the right picture


----------



## baghagg

Been craving red lately...


----------



## baghagg

The picture would help explain lol


----------



## Rami00

baghagg said:


> The picture would help explain lol



Lovely!


----------



## JE2824

clu13 said:


> View attachment 2869256
> 
> 
> Helps to attach the right picture



Oh that is just delicious! I can feel and smell the leather through your pic. I absolutely LOVE the gold! Congrats, clu13! She is beautiful!


----------



## JE2824

baghagg said:


> The picture would help explain lol



Stunning, baghagg! We all have been yo to no good!


----------



## Rami00

clu13 said:


> View attachment 2869256
> 
> 
> Helps to attach the right picture


 
I love this color. congrats!


----------



## emilyrosie

clu13 said:


> View attachment 2869256
> 
> 
> Helps to attach the right picture


Oh I love this.. Congrats!


----------



## emilyrosie

baghagg said:


> The picture would help explain lol


Gorgeous bag! Congrats.


----------



## Tsundere

Edit: oh oh oh read its for indulgences, mainly. I'm half asleep! 

..I may be planning on a Bal bag with my refund so that'll be an indulgence. :giggles:
...and a caviar wallet. 
They'll have to be pre-loved, as I'm working with a budget.


----------



## baghagg

elleestbelle said:


> I don't feel like too much of a Chanel cheat since I did get a pair of Chanel earrings today, but I fell in love with two silk pieces at Hermes and had to get both of them!
> 
> A twilly to tie onto my Kelly
> View attachment 2867262
> 
> View attachment 2867266
> 
> I like the pop of color against the black
> 
> Then the zebra Pegasus scarf 90cm. I fell in love with the colors!
> View attachment 2867267



Gorgeous!!


----------



## poohbag

elleestbelle said:


> I don't feel like too much of a Chanel cheat since I did get a pair of Chanel earrings today, but I fell in love with two silk pieces at Hermes and had to get both of them!
> 
> A twilly to tie onto my Kelly
> View attachment 2867262
> 
> View attachment 2867266
> 
> I like the pop of color against the black
> 
> Then the zebra Pegasus scarf 90cm. I fell in love with the colors!
> View attachment 2867267



The twilly and the scarf are beautiful! Love the vibrant colors! 



clu13 said:


> View attachment 2869256
> 
> 
> Helps to attach the right picture



Congrats! I recently got the Evelyne too and I can't stop using it! 



baghagg said:


> The picture would help explain lol



Love it! This looks amazing!


----------



## tutushopper

clu13 said:


> View attachment 2869256
> 
> 
> Helps to attach the right picture



Congrats on your first walk down the orange path; your bag is so lovely!


----------



## tutushopper

baghagg said:


> The picture would help explain lol



Gorgeous Dior!!!  Congrats!


----------



## elleestbelle

tutushopper said:


> Beautiful twilly and scarf; congrats and bought before the increase, too!


Thanks so much! I didn't even realize there's going to be an increase. Do you know when that is happening?



poohbag said:


> The twilly and the scarf are beautiful! Love the vibrant colors!


 Thanks so much! I can't wait to experiment with different ways of wearing and tying it since i haven't been a 'scarf wearer' before. I think all of that is about to change  My kelly is already wearing the twilly! LOL!


----------



## nycmamaofone

I finally got my first Lady Dior!! So excited!


----------



## Rami00

nycmamaofone said:


> View attachment 2870288
> 
> 
> I finally got my first Lady Dior!! So excited!



such an elegant bag. Congrats.


----------



## nycmamaofone

Rami00 said:


> such an elegant bag. Congrats.




Thanks Rami!


----------



## Cuteandcouture

nycmamaofone said:


> View attachment 2870288
> 
> 
> I finally got my first Lady Dior!! So excited!




That color is stunning!! Is it more blue? Or purple? I love midnight blues!!


----------



## snowbubble

nycmamaofone said:


> View attachment 2870288
> 
> 
> I finally got my first Lady Dior!! So excited!




YAYY!!! Stunning!!  
May I ask what this color is called? 
It almost looks like midnight blue (bleu de Minuit).


----------



## snowbubble




----------



## Rami00

snowbubble said:


> View attachment 2870585



Wow! You ladies are killin me with the diors today! Love this pic.


----------



## Rami00

nycmamaofone said:


> Thanks Rami!



Would love to see how you wear it.. Mod shot please.


----------



## JE2824

nycmamaofone said:


> View attachment 2870288
> 
> 
> I finally got my first Lady Dior!! So excited!





snowbubble said:


> View attachment 2870585



OH MY GOODNESS! Both of these colors are stunning! Mod pics please! This is such fun thread. I love seeing all the non Chanel beauties. These are both so beautiful!


----------



## snowbubble

Rami00 said:


> Would love to see how you wear it.. Mod shot please.



1+
I agree, blue lady Dior mod shots!


----------



## nycmamaofone

snowbubble said:


> YAYY!!! Stunning!!
> May I ask what this color is called?
> It almost looks like midnight blue (bleu de Minuit).




Yes, it's bleu de Minuit! Thanks Snowbubble!!  I love that pic of yours! Congrats!


----------



## snowbubble

nycmamaofone said:


> Yes, it's bleu de Minuit! Thanks Snowbubble!!  I love that pic of yours! Congrats!




I think I saw one at the DC boutique Monday. Maybe that's the one they sent to you?  

I love your blue LD, so pretty! That blue is TDF. Thank you and congrats to you as well! ^___^

And don't forget mod pics!


----------



## nycmamaofone

Cuteandcouture said:


> That color is stunning!! Is it more blue? Or purple? I love midnight blues!!



Hi Cuteandcouture!  It's a deep jewel-tone blue with purple undertones.  Thanks!!  I'm in love with it!


----------



## nycmamaofone

JE2824 said:


> OH MY GOODNESS! Both of these colors are stunning! Mod pics please! This is such fun thread. I love seeing all the non Chanel beauties. These are both so beautiful!


Thank you JE2824!  I appreciate the kind words!


----------



## Cuteandcouture

nycmamaofone said:


> Hi Cuteandcouture!  It's a deep jewel-tone blue with purple undertones.  Thanks!!  I'm in love with it!




Oooh I bet it's stunning in person!!!! That's my ideal midnight navy blue!!!


----------



## Cuteandcouture

snowbubble said:


> View attachment 2870585




Omg snowbubble!!! Gorgeous red duo!!! Is your classic flap a 12a??? The red dior is such a beautiful fire engine red!! Love it!!!


----------



## snowbubble

Cuteandcouture said:


> Omg snowbubble!!! Gorgeous red duo!!! Is your classic flap a 12a??? The red dior is such a beautiful fire engine red!! Love it!!!




Yes that is 12A!

Thank you!! &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## snowbubble

JE2824 said:


> OH MY GOODNESS! Both of these colors are stunning! Mod pics please! This is such fun thread. I love seeing all the non Chanel beauties. These are both so beautiful!




You are too kind ^___^ thank you!


----------



## Millipede

So Kate splurge


----------



## allure244

Medium Saint Laurent monogram tassel satchel in black Python embossed leather.


----------



## emilyrosie

Millipede said:


> So Kate splurge


WOW.. Stunning, lucky you!


----------



## PrincessCypress

snowbubble said:


> View attachment 2870585



OMG. I am speechless.


----------



## Rami00

Millipede said:


> So Kate splurge


 
Holly!!!!!!!!!!!!!  it!


----------



## Rami00

allure244 said:


> Medium Saint Laurent monogram tassel satchel in black Python embossed leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2871267


 
Beautiful! It's on my list to buy.


----------



## cece1

snowbubble said:


> View attachment 2870585




OMG!!  So gorg!!


----------



## Cuteandcouture

Millipede said:


> So Kate splurge




Great buys!!! Especially love the tie dye so kate!!


----------



## allure244

Rami00 said:


> Beautiful! It's on my list to buy.




I had the hardest time deciding between 1) smooth black leather with gold chain and tassel 2) black suede with gold chain and tassel and 3) the Python embossed with silver chain and tassel. 

I had originally wanted a gold hardware bag but I'm very happy with  my final decision (Python only comes with silver)


----------



## hedgwin99

I cheated on Chanel

PM black Garden Party with GM rodeo charm I won thru a contest on Instagram


----------



## Millipede

emilyrosie said:


> WOW.. Stunning, lucky you!


 


Rami00 said:


> Holly!!!!!!!!!!!!!  it!


 


Cuteandcouture said:


> Great buys!!! Especially love the tie dye so kate!!


 


Thanks ladies


----------



## poohbag

hedgwin99 said:


> I cheated on Chanel
> 
> PM black Garden Party with GM rodeo charm I won thru a contest on Instagram
> View attachment 2871690



I love your GP hedgwin99!!!


----------



## MASEML

Ladies, plunged and bought this... Posted on another thread too. (Sorry for those who are against fur)


----------



## MASEML

hedgwin99 said:


> I cheated on Chanel
> 
> PM black Garden Party with GM rodeo charm I won thru a contest on Instagram
> View attachment 2871690



Hedgwin, you'll be cheating on chanel more often now!!! Beautiful GP! And you won it???? What?


----------



## hedgwin99

MASEML said:


> Ladies, plunged and bought this... Posted on another thread too. (Sorry for those who are against fur)




I need that beautiful fur coat here in the East Coast asap &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## hedgwin99

MASEML said:


> Hedgwin, you'll be cheating on chanel more often now!!! Beautiful GP! And you won it???? What?




Oh yes. Look around some of resellers will run random contests on Instagram. I got the GM Rodeo Charm as a winner prize and it arrived on the last day of 2014 which is the last day for the Year of Horse! I consider this rodeo my lucky charm for 2015&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## hedgwin99

poohbag said:


> I love your GP hedgwin99!!!




Thank you Poohbag &#128536;&#128536;&#128536;


----------



## Cuteandcouture

MASEML said:


> Ladies, plunged and bought this... Posted on another thread too. (Sorry for those who are against fur)




Love it!!!


----------



## JE2824

Millipede said:


> So Kate splurge



OMG! Love! Those tie dye are to die for!



allure244 said:


> Medium Saint Laurent monogram tassel satchel in black Python embossed leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2871267



WOW! Stunning! I love this bag!!!



hedgwin99 said:


> I cheated on Chanel
> 
> PM black Garden Party with GM rodeo charm I won thru a contest on Instagram
> View attachment 2871690



Congrats on your win, Hedgwin99! I love your garden party!



MASEML said:


> Ladies, plunged and bought this... Posted on another thread too. (Sorry for those who are against fur)



Love, Maseml! The style is phenomenal! May I ask what brand?


----------



## MASEML

Hi JE2824- thanks! I'm so happy to have it. Can't wait for the right time to wear it! I love the chevron pattern! 

it's J Mendel. I'm not sure how well known the brand is, French brand with stores in Paris and a few in the US. He also wholesales to NM. He may be better known for his gowns (think celebs wear his dresses sometimes on the red carpet)?


----------



## Powder Puff

MASEML said:


> Ladies, plunged and bought this... Posted on another thread too. (Sorry for those who are against fur)



It's gorgeous!!


----------



## LovEmAll

Photos don't do either of these shoes justice!  Got them 70% off at the NM consolidation sale!


----------



## JE2824

LovEmAll said:


> Photos don't do either of these shoes justice!  Got them 70% off at the NM consolidation sale!
> 
> View attachment 2873907
> View attachment 2873908




Those aquazurras are my favorite!! I got the same color on sale as well and ended up getting them in black too. Love love the other pair as well. Fabulous finds!


----------



## JE2824

MASEML said:


> Hi JE2824- thanks! I'm so happy to have it. Can't wait for the right time to wear it! I love the chevron pattern!
> 
> it's J Mendel. I'm not sure how well known the brand is, French brand with stores in Paris and a few in the US. He also wholesales to NM. He may be better known for his gowns (think celebs wear his dresses sometimes on the red carpet)?




Thank you! I'm def aware of J Mendel. I did think he only designed dresses. I might have to try and track this down. You are on a roll!


----------



## Cuteandcouture

LovEmAll said:


> Photos don't do either of these shoes justice!  Got them 70% off at the NM consolidation sale!
> 
> View attachment 2873907
> View attachment 2873908




Awesome finds!!! I &#128156;a good bargain!!!


----------



## LovEmAll

JE2824 said:


> Those aquazurras are my favorite!! I got the same color on sale as well and ended up getting them in black too. Love love the other pair as well. Fabulous finds!




Thanks, JE!  I'm still in shock about sale!  Such a great deal.  Love the aquazurras.  They are super comfortable.  The Prada are just super elegant irl.  Feeling to lucky &#128522;


----------



## LovEmAll

Cuteandcouture said:


> Awesome finds!!! I &#128156;a good bargain!!!




Thanks CandC!   Ditto on the good bargain.  That's the best part .


----------



## panthere55

I succumbed to LV again...


----------



## Rami00

panthere55 said:


> I succumbed to LV again...



Wow!


----------



## LovEmAll

panthere55 said:


> I succumbed to LV again...




Gorgeous colors!  Congrats.


----------



## JE2824

panthere55 said:


> I succumbed to LV again...




I swear, panthere, we have the same exact taste! I got the lock it several months ago and I love it to death! I of course got boring galet, but the blue is stunning!! Love both of your bags! Darn LV! I'm really starting to love their bags again.


----------



## panthere55

JE2824 said:


> I swear, panthere, we have the same exact taste! I got the lock it several months ago and I love it to death! I of course got boring galet, but the blue is stunning!! Love both of your bags! Darn LV! I'm really starting to love their bags again.


 


LovEmAll said:


> Gorgeous colors!  Congrats.


 


Rami00 said:


> Wow!




Thank you guys. JE2824, so funny!!!! It's not boring galet. You can match it with anything! But I agree damn LV, just when I think I am good they come out with something so pretty!!!!


----------



## allure244

LovEmAll said:


> Photos don't do either of these shoes justice!  Got them 70% off at the NM consolidation sale!
> 
> View attachment 2873907
> View attachment 2873908



Oooh. what great buys!



panthere55 said:


> I succumbed to LV again...



Mesmerized by the beautiful colors on your lovely new purses! 



JE2824 said:


> I swear, panthere, we have the same exact taste! I got the lock it several months ago and I love it to death! I of course got boring galet, but the blue is stunning!! Love both of your bags! Darn LV! I'm really starting to love their bags again.



I was considering the lockit in galet too. It's a gorgeous neutral I imagine like the Chanel taupe classic flap would be.


----------



## JE2824

allure244 said:


> Oooh. what great buys!
> 
> 
> 
> Mesmerized by the beautiful colors on your lovely new purses!
> 
> 
> 
> I was considering the lockit in galet too. It's a gorgeous neutral I imagine like the Chanel taupe classic flap would be.



Once again, allure244, we are on the same page  I highly recommend the soft lock it! It is up there as one of my all time favorite bags. Yes, the galet goes with everything. It is a little lighter in color than the taupe with less lilac undertones. I just love the clean lines, very casual chic, it fits everything, and again is a bit under the radar.


----------



## panthere55

allure244 said:


> Oooh. what great buys!
> 
> 
> 
> Mesmerized by the beautiful colors on your lovely new purses!
> 
> 
> 
> I was considering the lockit in galet too. It's a gorgeous neutral I imagine like the Chanel taupe classic flap would be.



Thank you! And I might be crazy but recent lock it leather seems to be more pebbled which I like


----------



## panthere55

hedgwin99 said:


> I cheated on Chanel
> 
> PM black Garden Party with GM rodeo charm I won thru a contest on Instagram
> View attachment 2871690



Congratulations! And how cool you won a rodeo!!!


----------



## panthere55

allure244 said:


> Medium Saint Laurent monogram tassel satchel in black Python embossed leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2871267



Great choice!


----------



## georgiegirl27

snowbubble said:


> View attachment 2870585




Oooh, this is a gorgeous red Snowbubble!  xx


----------



## vinbenphon1

LovEmAll said:


> Photos don't do either of these shoes justice!  Got them 70% off at the NM consolidation sale!
> 
> View attachment 2873907
> View attachment 2873908



I especially love those Prada's, congrats LovEmAll 



panthere55 said:


> I succumbed to LV again...



Oh wow Panthere55, they are some amazing colours... Congrats


----------



## vinbenphon1

hedgwin99 said:


> I cheated on Chanel
> 
> PM black Garden Party with GM rodeo charm I won thru a contest on Instagram
> View attachment 2871690



Love, love, love it. Congrats hedgwin, this is one bag going on my wish list


----------



## vinbenphon1

Millipede said:


> So Kate splurge



Oh my, look at all those beautiful loubies  congrats



allure244 said:


> Medium Saint Laurent monogram tassel satchel in black Python embossed leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2871267



That is one gorgeous clutch, congrats allure


----------



## vinbenphon1

nycmamaofone said:


> View attachment 2870288
> 
> 
> I finally got my first Lady Dior!! So excited!



Love that colour, congrats nycmamaofone 



snowbubble said:


> View attachment 2870585



Beautiful pair snowbubble, congrats


----------



## georgiegirl27

panthere55 said:


> I succumbed to LV again...




Wow - a fabulous splash of colours for Spring/Summer!  x


----------



## vinbenphon1

clu13 said:


> View attachment 2869256
> 
> 
> Helps to attach the right picture



Gorgeous,congrats clu 



elleestbelle said:


> I don't feel like too much of a Chanel cheat since I did get a pair of Chanel earrings today, but I fell in love with two silk pieces at Hermes and had to get both of them!
> 
> A twilly to tie onto my Kelly
> View attachment 2867262
> 
> View attachment 2867266
> 
> I like the pop of color against the black
> 
> Then the zebra Pegasus scarf 90cm. I fell in love with the colors!
> View attachment 2867267



Very nice and it makes your Kelly really pop, congrats 


baghagg said:


> The picture would help explain lol



That is such a pretty colour baghagg, congrats


----------



## georgiegirl27

allure244 said:


> Medium Saint Laurent monogram tassel satchel in black Python embossed leather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2871267




Really like this one  xx


----------



## georgiegirl27

My new Hermes accoutrements for the Spring/Summer season  

The beautiful Wedgwood blue/ taupe / Ivory silk.

The stunning fuchsia / grey / Ivory and black Pegasus silk.

and last but not least -

The gorgeous orange / grey / Ivory /brown silk maxi Twilly  

 xx


----------



## georgiegirl27

baghagg said:


> Been craving red lately...




Love that bag... 

I am currently craving red too - it's a dangerous occupation!! Lol  xx


----------



## beanybaker

georgiegirl27 said:


> My new Hermes accoutrements for the Spring/Summer season
> 
> The beautiful Wedgwood blue/ taupe / Ivory silk.
> 
> The stunning fuchsia / grey / Ivory and black Pegasus silk.
> 
> and last but not least -
> 
> The gorgeous orange / grey / Ivory /brown silk maxi Twilly
> 
> xx
> 
> View attachment 2874417
> View attachment 2874419
> View attachment 2874421


oh lovely,  Spring/Summer here we come  must pop into Hermes to check these out


----------



## georgiegirl27

beanybaker said:


> oh lovely,  Spring/Summer here we come  must pop into Hermes to check these out


Thank you so much beanybaker  xx


----------



## tutushopper

georgiegirl27 said:


> My new Hermes accoutrements for the Spring/Summer season
> 
> The beautiful Wedgwood blue/ taupe / Ivory silk.
> 
> The stunning fuchsia / grey / Ivory and black Pegasus silk.
> 
> and last but not least -
> 
> The gorgeous orange / grey / Ivory /brown silk maxi Twilly
> 
> xx
> 
> View attachment 2874417
> View attachment 2874419
> View attachment 2874421


These colors are totally gorgeous; congrats on these lovely bits of H silk!


----------



## georgiegirl27

tutushopper said:


> These colors are totally gorgeous; congrats on these lovely bits of H silk!


Aaaaaw, thank you so much my dear friend  

I always appreciate your kind and lovely comments    x


----------



## averagejoe

panthere55 said:


> I succumbed to LV again...



Wow the colours just POP! Congratulations!


----------



## hedgwin99

panthere55 said:


> I succumbed to LV again...




&#128155;&#128155;&#128155;&#128155;&#128155;wow I adore this cute little LV


----------



## panthere55

hedgwin99 said:


> &#128155;&#128155;&#128155;&#128155;&#128155;wow I adore this cute little LV


 


averagejoe said:


> Wow the colours just POP! Congratulations!


 


georgiegirl27 said:


> Wow - a fabulous splash of colours for Spring/Summer!  x


 


vinbenphon1 said:


> I especially love those Prada's, congrats LovEmAll
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wow Panthere55, they are some amazing colours... Congrats




Thank you so much! Averagejoe, good to see you here!!!


----------



## loveithateit

It has been a long time since I bought a LV but couldn't resist the gorgeous Capucine bb in bluet...


----------



## xinyang222

loveithateit said:


> It has been a long time since I bought a LV but couldn't resist the gorgeous Capucine bb in bluet...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2875244
> View attachment 2875245
> View attachment 2875247




omg so gorgeous!!! Excellent buy!


----------



## LovEmAll

vinbenphon1 said:


> I especially love those Prada's, congrats LovEmAll /QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Thanks, vinbenphon!  They are so gorgeous irl! So happy to have found them a home in my closet &#128519;


----------



## cmrDesign

Hermes CDC
+
DY Renaissance


----------



## Rami00

loveithateit said:


> It has been a long time since I bought a LV but couldn't resist the gorgeous Capucine bb in bluet...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2875244
> View attachment 2875245
> View attachment 2875247



I am loving these bags! Gorgeous'


----------



## Rami00

cmrDesign said:


> View attachment 2875276
> 
> Hermes CDC
> +
> DY Renaissance



Eye candy


----------



## panthere55

loveithateit said:


> It has been a long time since I bought a LV but couldn't resist the gorgeous Capucine bb in bluet...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2875244
> View attachment 2875245
> View attachment 2875247



Congratulations! Capucines are getting me too!


----------



## JE2824

georgiegirl27 said:


> My new Hermes accoutrements for the Spring/Summer season
> 
> The beautiful Wedgwood blue/ taupe / Ivory silk.
> 
> The stunning fuchsia / grey / Ivory and black Pegasus silk.
> 
> and last but not least -
> 
> The gorgeous orange / grey / Ivory /brown silk maxi Twilly
> 
> xx
> 
> View attachment 2874417
> View attachment 2874419
> View attachment 2874421



Beautiful, georgiegirl! I especially love the two neutrals ones! Beautiful!


----------



## JE2824

loveithateit said:


> It has been a long time since I bought a LV but couldn't resist the gorgeous Capucine bb in bluet...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2875244
> View attachment 2875245
> View attachment 2875247



Loving these LVs!! Would love to see it modeled!!


----------



## JE2824

cmrDesign said:


> View attachment 2875276
> 
> Hermes CDC
> +
> DY Renaissance



Oh boy, cmr! You have done it again! This arm candy is fabulous!


----------



## vinbenphon1

loveithateit said:


> It has been a long time since I bought a LV but couldn't resist the gorgeous Capucine bb in bluet...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2875244
> View attachment 2875245
> View attachment 2875247



Oh My  I love that blue and the capucines bb, a perfect match, congrats loveithateit 



cmrDesign said:


> View attachment 2875276
> 
> Hermes CDC
> +
> DY Renaissance



Wow they look gorgeous, congrats cmrDesign


----------



## emilyrosie

georgiegirl27 said:


> My new Hermes accoutrements for the Spring/Summer season
> 
> The beautiful Wedgwood blue/ taupe / Ivory silk.
> 
> The stunning fuchsia / grey / Ivory and black Pegasus silk.
> 
> and last but not least -
> 
> The gorgeous orange / grey / Ivory /brown silk maxi Twilly
> 
> xx
> 
> View attachment 2874417
> View attachment 2874419
> View attachment 2874421


These are just fabulous! I love every single one  xx


----------



## cmrDesign

JE2824 said:


> Oh boy, cmr! You have done it again! This arm candy is fabulous!




Thanks JE!


----------



## Jessica Love

loveithateit said:


> It has been a long time since I bought a LV but couldn't resist the gorgeous Capucine bb in bluet...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2875244
> View attachment 2875245
> View attachment 2875247


This is a gorgeous bag. I can't wait until I get my hands on one


----------



## georgiegirl27

JE2824 said:


> Beautiful, georgiegirl! I especially love the two neutrals ones! Beautiful!




Thank you so much JE - I am so looking forward to wearing them and have in fact already worn two out of the three! Lol x


----------



## georgiegirl27

emilyrosie said:


> These are just fabulous! I love every single one  xx




Thank you so much!  Now all I need to do is stay away from the handbags there, but I have a feeling that just won't happen?! Lol x


----------



## Kitties Are Cute

My new Roger Vivier flats! Love them.


----------



## hedgwin99

Kitties Are Cute said:


> My new Roger Vivier flats! Love them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2878268




I &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;RV they are soooo comfy


----------



## ldldb

my new kelly bag &#128525;


----------



## vlsh

Congrats!! So beautiful grey&#128525;&#128525; love the ysl shoes too!!


----------



## baghagg

ldldb said:


> my new kelly bag &#128525;



Gorgeous bag


----------



## tutushopper

loveithateit said:


> It has been a long time since I bought a LV but couldn't resist the gorgeous Capucine bb in bluet...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2875244
> View attachment 2875245
> View attachment 2875247



This is seriously a real stunner!  Congrats and I can see how you couldn't resist!


----------



## tutushopper

cmrDesign said:


> View attachment 2875276
> 
> Hermes CDC
> +
> DY Renaissance



Wow, this is fabulous arm candy!!!  Congrats and wow!


----------



## tutushopper

Kitties Are Cute said:


> My new Roger Vivier flats! Love them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2878268



Those are gorgeous Vivier flats; they go so well with your flap, too!  Congrats on this sweet buy!


----------



## tutushopper

ldldb said:


> my new kelly bag &#128525;



S. T. U. N. N. I. N. G. Kelly and heels, too!  Congrats and can I borrow them?


----------



## ldldb

tutushopper said:


> S. T. U. N. N. I. N. G. Kelly and heels, too!  Congrats and can I borrow them?



lol. thanks tutu! i am over the moon !


----------



## ldldb

vlsh said:


> Congrats!! So beautiful grey&#128525;&#128525; love the ysl shoes too!!





baghagg said:


> Gorgeous bag



thank you both!!


----------



## JE2824

ldldb said:


> my new kelly bag &#128525;



 I just died and went to heaven!  This is my dream color!! Absolutely amazing! Once again, your style is impeccable. I so thoroughly enjoy your IG and blog!! One of my favs!!


----------



## georgiegirl27

ldldb said:


> my new kelly bag &#65533;&#65533;


Ooooooh, so gorgeous!!  You are right JE - that colour is really lovely, so understated - Many Congratulations!   xx


----------



## ldldb

JE2824 said:


> I just died and went to heaven!  This is my dream color!! Absolutely amazing! Once again, your style is impeccable. I so thoroughly enjoy your IG and blog!! One of my favs!!



oh thank you sooo much!! yes, vert olive has been my dream color for a very long time also!!


----------



## ldldb

georgiegirl27 said:


> Ooooooh, so gorgeous!!  You are right JE - that colour is really lovely, *so understated* - Many Congratulations!   xx



ya, i love understated, muted colors. i like it when a bag fades away from the radar yet can stand on its own in its uniqueness . one of my favorite colors ever!


----------



## poohbag

ldldb said:


> my new kelly bag &#128525;



Wow amazing! Congrats on another gorgeous addition!


----------



## ldldb

poohbag said:


> Wow amazing! Congrats on another gorgeous addition!



thanks, poohbag!!


----------



## Rami00

ldldb said:


> my new kelly bag &#128525;


 
wowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!


----------



## ldldb

Rami00 said:


> wowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!




 xoxo


----------



## Millipede

MASEML said:


> Well done! Love everything!


 


Thanks *MASEML*


----------



## Millipede

emilyrosie said:


> Beautiful!! Those shoes are just.. Wow!


 


Thank you emilyrosie


----------



## Millipede

LovEmAll said:


> Love your new kelly!  It is perfection.  &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;




Thank you, I have to say its so gorgeous and I cant wait to wear it with the so kate in maya.


----------



## Millipede

Designerhbgirl said:


> Love everything, especially that Kelly bag - wow! Congratulations!



Thank you, it's my first kelly


----------



## Millipede

tutushopper said:


> You have been hitting the jackpot lately!  Gorgeous shoes, stunning bag; congrats so much!



Thank you, your so sweet


----------



## Millipede

Rami00 said:


> those shows are to die for! And kelly.....I have no words. Gold is my dream color. I want your hermes luck to rub on me a lil. LOL. enjoy it in good health.


Thank you Rami00, I hope you get a Hermes soon.

What style is it you like the Birkin or Kelly?


----------



## georgiegirl27

Rami00 said:


> I have a Birkin so I was hoping to get kelly in gold ... Waiting patiently


You always come across as such a lovely person Rami00 so you will get one, I am sure of that  xx


----------



## Rami00

georgiegirl27 said:


> You always come across as such a lovely person Rami00 so you will get one, I am sure of that  xx



Awww thank you Georgiegirl27


----------



## Millipede

tite peluche said:


> Delightful finds!


Thank you


----------



## Millipede

georgiegirl27 said:


> What a moment... I am so, so pleased for you
> 
> I keep telling myself that I don't need one, but I am SO lying to myself!  hahahaha  :giggles:  xx



Yep I told myself Hermes is not for me but I've been bitten, does anyone know the cure?


----------



## steffy000

I'm into Hermes lately too but find it so annoying that it's like a game to obtain a B or K bag.  I'm not the type to keep on the SA or buy a million other things so who knows if I will ever get one.


----------



## lallybelle

steffy000 said:


> I'm into Hermes lately too but find it so annoying that it's like a game to obtain a B or K bag.  I'm not the type to keep on the SA or buy a million other things so who knows if I will ever get one.



Right? I am not playing those kind of games just for the pleasure of handing them over my 10K. No ma'am. To me it's just not worth it. Most Hermes isn't even that appealing to me. I like Kelly's but Birkens are WAY overplayed IMO. Chanel's little games lately, i.e. not shipping classics etc are bad enough.


----------



## Perfect Day

ldldb said:


> my new kelly bag &#128525;



Beautiful Kelly! Those snakes are very lucky to be hanging out in such style &#128515; - love those shoes too.


----------



## Perfect Day

MASEML said:


> Ladies, plunged and bought this... Posted on another thread too. (Sorry for those who are against fur)



It is beautiful!  Yay - fur season is upon us and the discounts for fur now are amazing.


----------



## ldldb

Perfect Day said:


> Beautiful Kelly! Those snakes are very lucky to be hanging out in such style &#128515; - love those shoes too.



thank you so much, Perfect Day!!


----------



## MASEML

Perfect Day said:


> It is beautiful!  Yay - fur season is upon us and the discounts for fur now are amazing.



I know! Now's the time to go shopping!  Dennis Basso had a sample sale (ended yesterday), so I bet there were some really gorgy stuff. I didn't get a chance to go. :/


----------



## Millipede

Cuteandcouture said:


> You are on a roll!!!! Gorgeous buys! Congrats! Gorgeous Kelly!!!


Thank you Cuteandcouture.


----------



## vinbenphon1

Kitties Are Cute said:


> My new Roger Vivier flats! Love them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2878268



Lovely, congrats Kitties Are Cute



ldldb said:


> my new kelly bag &#128525;



Holy cow, so beautiful, congrats ldldb


----------



## Millipede

vinbenphon1 said:


> Love those Loubies  oh and yeah that Birkin. TO DIE FOR  Congrats Millipede she is gorgeous.


Thank you vinbenphon1.

The Kelly really is something else.


----------



## ldldb

vinbenphon1 said:


> Holy cow, so beautiful, congrats ldldb



thank you! i still can't believe i have it


----------



## AnnetteHK

My new Hermes Victoria &#128525;
But I did wear it with my Chanel wedges ! &#128524;


----------



## tutushopper

AnnetteHK said:


> View attachment 2882563
> View attachment 2882564
> View attachment 2882565
> 
> 
> My new Hermes Victoria &#128525;
> But I did wear it with my Chanel wedges ! &#128524;



Congrats on such a lovely bag!!


----------



## Cuteandcouture

AnnetteHK said:


> View attachment 2882563
> View attachment 2882564
> View attachment 2882565
> 
> 
> My new Hermes Victoria &#128525;
> But I did wear it with my Chanel wedges ! &#128524;




Cute!! What a perfect match!


----------



## AnnetteHK

tutushopper said:


> Congrats on such a lovely bag!!







Cuteandcouture said:


> Cute!! What a perfect match!




Thank you, ladies. 
The colour and material are very fine and elegant. Love it. But it's a bit big I feel. &#128517;


----------



## JE2824

AnnetteHK said:


> View attachment 2882563
> View attachment 2882564
> View attachment 2882565
> 
> 
> My new Hermes Victoria &#128525;
> But I did wear it with my Chanel wedges ! &#128524;




Wow! Love! The color us beautiful! I'm a sucker for neutrals. The leather looks beautiful. Congratulations on your beautiful H bag! You have great taste, AnnetteHK!


----------



## AnnetteHK

JE2824 said:


> Wow! Love! The color us beautiful! I'm a sucker for neutrals. The leather looks beautiful. Congratulations on your beautiful H bag! You have great taste, AnnetteHK!




Thank you thank you !
Very fine leather and the colour is indeed very flattering. &#128522;


----------



## Rami00

AnnetteHK said:


> View attachment 2882563
> View attachment 2882564
> View attachment 2882565
> 
> 
> My new Hermes Victoria &#128525;
> But I did wear it with my Chanel wedges ! &#128524;


 
beautiful color! Congrats.


----------



## jazeline

My first herbag, and a medium lady Dior in patent red. A mikimoto pearl necklace  I am on a ban island until I find my dream le boy chanel


----------



## jazeline

The dior


----------



## Rami00

jazeline said:


> My first herbag, and a medium lady Dior in patent red. A mikimoto pearl necklace  I am on a ban island until I find my dream le boy chanel


 
You chose a beautiful color! And your Dior is stunning. Congrats!


----------



## tutushopper

jazeline said:


> My first herbag, and a medium lady Dior in patent red. A mikimoto pearl necklace  I am on a ban island until I find my dream le boy chanel





jazeline said:


> The dior



Beautiful classic colors for both your Hermes and your Dior.  I'm sure your Mikimoto pearl necklace is dreamy.  Congrats and enjoy them on the island!


----------



## emilyrosie

jazeline said:


> My first herbag, and a medium lady Dior in patent red. A mikimoto pearl necklace  I am on a ban island until I find my dream le boy chanel


Absolutely stunning! As is your Dior. Enjoy!!


----------



## averagejoe

jazeline said:


> The dior



Beautiful!!! I love the Herbag too!


----------



## cmrDesign

I finally found you - CDC belt! And at duty free LAX!


----------



## Rami00

cmrDesign said:


> View attachment 2885635
> 
> View attachment 2885637
> 
> I finally found you - CDC belt! And at duty free LAX!



Lucky. Gorgeous!


----------



## JE2824

cmrDesign said:


> View attachment 2885635
> 
> View attachment 2885637
> 
> I finally found you - CDC belt! And at duty free LAX!




Omg! Amazing! So in love!! Congrats!


----------



## cmrDesign

Rami00 said:


> Lucky. Gorgeous!







JE2824 said:


> Omg! Amazing! So in love!! Congrats!




Thank you both! Congratulations are especially awesome when they come  from 2 of the best dressed on TPF &#128536;


----------



## whoknowsx

I just purchased this beautiful CDC! It looks black but it's blue sapphire. Love it!


----------



## JE2824

whoknowsx said:


> View attachment 2886373
> 
> I just purchased this beautiful CDC! It looks black but it's blue sapphire. Love it!




Stunning! I'm loving all these H accessories! So beautiful!


----------



## Rami00

whoknowsx said:


> View attachment 2886373
> 
> I just purchased this beautiful CDC! It looks black but it's blue sapphire. Love it!


 
What a beauty! Congrats! I love blue sapphire.


----------



## Rami00

cmrDesign said:


> Thank you both! Congratulations are especially awesome when they come  from 2 of the best dressed on TPF &#128536;


 
aww thank you cmrDesign..you are too kind


----------



## JE2824

cmrDesign said:


> Thank you both! Congratulations are especially awesome when they come  from 2 of the best dressed on TPF &#128536;




Seriously, I feel the same about you!! So sweet, cmr!! Xx


----------



## emilyrosie

cmrDesign said:


> View attachment 2885635
> 
> View attachment 2885637
> 
> I finally found you - CDC belt! And at duty free LAX!


Gorrrrgeous!


----------



## cmrDesign

emilyrosie said:


> Gorrrrgeous!




Thank you! &#128526;


----------



## cmrDesign

whoknowsx said:


> View attachment 2886373
> 
> I just purchased this beautiful CDC! It looks black but it's blue sapphire. Love it!




Wow - love it! I am having a CDC moment as well


----------



## ldldb

i resisted these for two seasons because of the chanel tweed sneakers, but when the Fusion came out in all leather i had to have them!


----------



## rk4265

ldldb said:


> i resisted these for two seasons because of the chanel tweed sneakers, but when the Fusion came out in all leather i had to have them!


Omg! Absolutely sick. Amazing! How much were they?


----------



## Pursebop

*ready, set & action...
@*********


----------



## baghagg

Burberry lambskin trench


----------



## baghagg

Burberry down filled coat w/fox trimmed hood


----------



## tonkamama

******** said:


> *ready, set & action...*
> * @*********




Let's see!!


----------



## tonkamama

*Ladies, please let me introduce you my 1st humble H bag (or should I say "bags"? )...  I love and have few H accessories but never thought of owning any H handbag b/c most styles don't fit my style well.  

But I been wanting this bag for a long time and for some strange reason I never pull the trigger until now...  Oh NO I let myself go down the orange hill (slowly at the current speed).   (sorry for the big pic size)*


----------



## tonkamama

*I only have time to post one today....  here she is...  RP Evelyn III PM.  I tried on the larger size (GM) and it was too big on me.  I love the PM size it is so cute and I can use it both ways (over the shoulder and cross body).  * *Thanks for letting me share.  *


----------



## baghagg

tonkamama said:


> *I only have time to post one today....  here she is...  RP Evelyn III PM.  I tried on the larger size (GM) and it was too big on me.  I love the PM size it is so cute and I can use it both ways (over the shoulder and cross body).  * *Thanks for letting me share.  *



Great color ~ congrats and enjoy


----------



## cmrDesign

baghagg said:


> Burberry lambskin trench




Congratulations, baghagg!!! Leather trench is just TDF!!! &#128153;


----------



## JE2824

tonkamama said:


> *I only have time to post one today....  here she is...  RP Evelyn III PM.  I tried on the larger size (GM) and it was too big on me.  I love the PM size it is so cute and I can use it both ways (over the shoulder and cross body).  * *Thanks for letting me share.  *



YAY!!! LOOOVE!!! Welcome! LOL! I felt the same way about H bags and then enter my black Evie (PM). I loved it so much that I got the gold (saddle) color the next month  It really is the most practical bag I own. I also think it is so incredibly cute and chic on. I absolutely love the color! Can't wait for mod pics!! XX


----------



## JE2824

jazeline said:


> The dior





jazeline said:


> My first herbag, and a medium lady Dior in patent red. A mikimoto pearl necklace  I am on a ban island until I find my dream le boy chanel



WOW!!! Love both of these bags! I am a sucker for green and burgundy (any hue of red) bags. Both are STUNNING!!!


----------



## Jujuma

baghagg said:


> Burberry down filled coat w/fox trimmed hood







baghagg said:


> Burberry lambskin trench




My goodness you are quite the busy shopper! I am very impressed such beautiful choices! You must be planning quite the Valentines Day! I have a leather trench that I've had for a number of years that I still love and enjoy, such a classic choice. Enjoy! Such beauties, and they'll look so pretty with your red red valentines bags!


----------



## baghagg

Jujuma said:


> My goodness you are quite the busy shopper! I am very impressed such beautiful choices! You must be planning quite the Valentines Day! I have a leather trench that I've had for a number of years that I still love and enjoy, such a classic choice. Enjoy! Such beauties, and they'll look so pretty with your red red valentines bags!



Haha, this is so cute and funny..  Yes, I've been rather"busy' lately..  Northeast winters, etc. You know how that goes.. ( I actually got deals on both coats that I couldn't walk away from)&#128121;


----------



## tutushopper

cmrDesign said:


> View attachment 2885635
> 
> View attachment 2885637
> 
> I finally found you - CDC belt! And at duty free LAX!



Congrats on your lovely new belt, and duty free, too!


----------



## tutushopper

whoknowsx said:


> View attachment 2886373
> 
> I just purchased this beautiful CDC! It looks black but it's blue sapphire. Love it!



Beautiful blue sapphire CDC; congrats!


----------



## tutushopper

ldldb said:


> i resisted these for two seasons because of the chanel tweed sneakers, but when the Fusion came out in all leather i had to have them!



Congrats on these gorgeous Dior sneakers; they are just stunningly beautiful and fun!


----------



## tutushopper

baghagg said:


> Burberry lambskin trench





baghagg said:


> Burberry down filled coat w/fox trimmed hood



Congrats on your beautiful trench and lovely fur trimmed down filled coat; great looking and practical, too!


----------



## tutushopper

tonkamama said:


> *I only have time to post one today....  here she is...  RP Evelyn III PM.  I tried on the larger size (GM) and it was too big on me.  I love the PM size it is so cute and I can use it both ways (over the shoulder and cross body).  * *Thanks for letting me share.  *



Gorgeous Evelyn; congrats & can't wait to see your other bag!


----------



## JE2824

ldldb said:


> i resisted these for two seasons because of the chanel tweed sneakers, but when the Fusion came out in all leather i had to have them!



So fun, Ididb! I loved your IG photo of them!!! Beautiful!


----------



## JE2824

baghagg said:


> Burberry lambskin trench





baghagg said:


> Burberry down filled coat w/fox trimmed hood



LOVE LOVE LOVE! I love coats more than anything and live a place that I can rarely wear. These are UH-MAZING! Need a mod pic on IG. wink wink


----------



## baghagg

JE2824 said:


> LOVE LOVE LOVE! I love coats more than anything and live a place that I can rarely wear. These are UH-MAZING! Need a mod pic on IG. wink wink



Ha!  I'm with you on coats JE..  It's the only way I can tolerate NE winters lol.  Will do mod shots tomorrow when it's daylight for better lighting.  Thank you.


----------



## Jujuma

baghagg said:


> Haha, this is so cute and funny..  Yes, I've been rather"busy' lately..  Northeast winters, etc. You know how that goes.. ( I actually got deals on both coats that I couldn't walk away from)&#128121;




Yes, it's been very cold but I've been reading and online, think I like your activities better. If that trench is a size 6 then I think I read about it and yes I almost couldn't walk away but I've never shopped there. But you got it awfully quick, but my memory being as it is and cold day running into cold day who can remember when I saw it!


----------



## baghagg

Jujuma you are very observant; yes this may the one, it came from Saks!


----------



## emilyrosie

baghagg said:


> Burberry down filled coat w/fox trimmed hood




Loveeee this! I have a Burberry coat puffer coat and it is sooooo warm! Enjoy &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## emilyrosie

ldldb said:


> i resisted these for two seasons because of the chanel tweed sneakers, but when the Fusion came out in all leather i had to have them!




Beautiful. Enjoy them!


----------



## Bibi25260

cmrDesign said:


> View attachment 2885635
> 
> View attachment 2885637
> 
> I finally found you - CDC belt! And at duty free LAX!


The belt is amazing and duty free!


----------



## Bibi25260

whoknowsx said:


> View attachment 2886373
> 
> I just purchased this beautiful CDC! It looks black but it's blue sapphire. Love it!


Gorgeous!


----------



## Bibi25260

baghagg said:


> Burberry lambskin trench


Love your trench, I had my eyes on it too but it's too long for me. And I know how buttery soft it is!


----------



## Bibi25260

baghagg said:


> Burberry down filled coat w/fox trimmed hood


Gorgeous pattern!


----------



## Bibi25260

tonkamama said:


> *I only have time to post one today....  here she is...  RP Evelyn III PM.  I tried on the larger size (GM) and it was too big on me.  I love the PM size it is so cute and I can use it both ways (over the shoulder and cross body).  * *Thanks for letting me share.  *


Beautiful color!


----------



## Rami00

tonkamama said:


> *I only have time to post one today....  here she is...  RP Evelyn III PM.  I tried on the larger size (GM) and it was too big on me.  I love the PM size it is so cute and I can use it both ways (over the shoulder and cross body).  * *Thanks for letting me share.  *



Congrats!!!! Is the color RC?


----------



## Rami00

baghagg said:


> Burberry lambskin trench


----------



## Rami00

JE2824 said:


> LOVE LOVE LOVE! I love coats more than anything and live a place that I can rarely wear. These are UH-MAZING! Need a mod pic on IG. wink wink



JE we could switch locations for an year or so...   You could wear all the coats/jackets... I even have One for summer


----------



## emilyrosie

JE2824 said:


> LOVE LOVE LOVE! I love coats more than anything and live a place that I can rarely wear. These are UH-MAZING! Need a mod pic on IG. wink wink




I'm with you on loving coats! I've had a real obsession this winter.


----------



## libertygirl

I've been SO bad this month... I have a couple of Chanel pieces on their way to me but for now I'll share the first of two other big purchases this month. 

My first pair of Louboutins  

The second item is from LV but I have gotten around to taking photos yet


----------



## Rami00

libertygirl said:


> I've been SO bad this month... I have a couple of Chanel pieces on their way to me but for now I'll share the first of two other big purchases this month.
> 
> My first pair of Louboutins
> 
> The second item is from LV but I have gotten around to taking photos yet



soooooooo pretty. congrats!


----------



## tonkamama

baghagg said:


> Great color ~ congrats and enjoy



Thank you and I love your Burberry coats.    please post mod pictures. 

It gets warmer where I live so I don't get any chance to wear these beautiful long coats, so now all my long coats are resting in my closet for years...


----------



## tonkamama

JE2824 said:


> YAY!!! LOOOVE!!! Welcome! LOL! I felt the same way about H bags and then enter my black Evie (PM). I loved it so much that I got the gold (saddle) color the next month  It really is the most practical bag I own. I also think it is so incredibly cute and chic on. I absolutely love the color! Can't wait for mod pics!! XX



Thank you JE, black is such a versatile color and I love Saddle a beautiful neutral color perfect for all year round.  

I pick this color because I wanted a red messenger bag and my next one will be a neutral color and hope I can find saddle again.


----------



## tonkamama

Thank you ladies!

Tutu, I am taking the pic now will post my 2nd bag soon.  

Rami, the color is rouge pivoine, i think it is a newer "red group" color just came out?? 



tutushopper said:


> Gorgeous Evelyn; congrats & can't wait to see your other bag!





Bibi25260 said:


> Beautiful color!





Rami00 said:


> Congrats!!!! Is the color RC?


----------



## JE2824

Rami00 said:


> JE we could switch locations for an year or so...   You could wear all the coats/jackets... I even have One for summer



HAHAHAHA!! I would just to come live in your beautiful house. My house is small, but you get an ocean view and tons of toddler toys. Can we switch bags too? This sounds really enticing


----------



## JE2824

tonkamama said:


> Thank you JE, black is such a versatile color and I love Saddle a beautiful neutral color perfect for all year round.
> 
> I pick this color because I wanted a red messenger bag and my next one will be a neutral color and hope I can find saddle again.



You know me!! I am a sucker for reds! If I got a third, I would do a red. I actually love Rami00's red Birkin. I can't wait to see your other reveal!! X


----------



## JE2824

libertygirl said:


> I've been SO bad this month... I have a couple of Chanel pieces on their way to me but for now I'll share the first of two other big purchases this month.
> 
> My first pair of Louboutins
> 
> The second item is from LV but I have gotten around to taking photos yet



Oh these are fabulous! Red sole gets me every time!! I cannot wait to see your other goodies! So fun!!


----------



## tonkamama

*Dear ladies in Chanel, thanks for letting me share my joy of owning this cute little H Berline cross body bag (it can also be a shoulder bag) which I been eyeing for a while since it was debuted couple (or 3?) years ago...  

It is the mini size the color is more of lighter blue with gray undertone.  The inner compartment has two side pockets (with one with zipper).  I am surprised how roomy inside this tiny gal.  I think it is roomier than a Chanel mini (??).  I can fit a small bifold Chanel wallet, Iphone 6, car key, lipstick and sunglasses all inside, that is all I carry (you can also fit a compact powder).

Here are few photos taken at home to share and please excuse my crappy mod pic in the H boutique when I was trying both sizes ....   I've shown the mod photos to my Chanel SA (near by) and she told me to get the mini size ...*






*with my blue jean belt (sorry for the plastic wrap cus I just got it).  *




*Inside compartment.*




*Mod pictures taken at H boutique (for reference I am 5'7")*.


----------



## emilyrosie

tonkamama said:


> *Dear ladies in Chanel, thanks for letting me share my joy of owning this cute little H Berline cross body bag (it can also be a shoulder bag) which I been eyeing for a while since it was debuted couple (or 3?) years ago...
> 
> It is the mini size the color is more of lighter blue with gray undertone.  The inner compartment has two side pockets (with one with zipper).  I am surprised how roomy inside this tiny gal.  I think it is roomier than a Chanel mini (??).  I can fit a small bifold Chanel wallet, Iphone 6, car key, lipstick and sunglasses all inside, that is all I carry (you can also fit a compact powder).
> 
> Here are few photos taken at home to share and please excuse my crappy mod pic in the H boutique when I was trying both sizes ....   I've shown the mod photos to my Chanel SA (near by) and she told me to get the mini size ...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *with my blue jean belt (sorry for the plastic wrap cus I just got it).  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Inside compartment.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mod pictures taken at H boutique (for reference I am 5'7")*.




Another gorgeous bag! You seriously are making me jealous  I also loveeee the belt and am debating getting the black/gold reversible next weekend! Enjoy your beauties &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## PrincessCypress

tonkamama said:


> *Dear ladies in Chanel, thanks for letting me share my joy of owning this cute little H Berline cross body bag (it can also be a shoulder bag) which I been eyeing for a while since it was debuted couple (or 3?) years ago...
> 
> It is the mini size the color is more of lighter blue with gray undertone.  The inner compartment has two side pockets (with one with zipper).  I am surprised how roomy inside this tiny gal.  I think it is roomier than a Chanel mini (??).  I can fit a small bifold Chanel wallet, Iphone 6, car key, lipstick and sunglasses all inside, that is all I carry (you can also fit a compact powder).
> 
> Here are few photos taken at home to share and please excuse my crappy mod pic in the H boutique when I was trying both sizes ....   I've shown the mod photos to my Chanel SA (near by) and she told me to get the mini size ...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *with my blue jean belt (sorry for the plastic wrap cus I just got it).  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Inside compartment.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mod pictures taken at H boutique (for reference I am 5'7")*.



I absolutely LOVE the Mini Berline!!! Congrats, she looks beautiful on you!


----------



## georgiegirl27

tonkamama said:


> *Dear ladies in Chanel, thanks for letting me share my joy of owning this cute little H Berline cross body bag (it can also be a shoulder bag) which I been eyeing for a while since it was debuted couple (or 3?) years ago...
> 
> It is the mini size the color is more of lighter blue with gray undertone.  The inner compartment has two side pockets (with one with zipper).  I am surprised how roomy inside this tiny gal.  I think it is roomier than a Chanel mini (??).  I can fit a small bifold Chanel wallet, Iphone 6, car key, lipstick and sunglasses all inside, that is all I carry (you can also fit a compact powder).
> 
> Here are few photos taken at home to share and please excuse my crappy mod pic in the H boutique when I was trying both sizes ....   I've shown the mod photos to my Chanel SA (near by) and she told me to get the mini size ...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *with my blue jean belt (sorry for the plastic wrap cus I just got it).  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Inside compartment.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mod pictures taken at H boutique (for reference I am 5'7")*.




May I ask the measurements on this bag please? Thank you x


----------



## baghagg

tonkamama said:


> *Dear ladies in Chanel, thanks for letting me share my joy of owning this cute little H Berline cross body bag (it can also be a shoulder bag) which I been eyeing for a while since it was debuted couple (or 3?) years ago...
> 
> It is the mini size the color is more of lighter blue with gray undertone.  The inner compartment has two side pockets (with one with zipper).  I am surprised how roomy inside this tiny gal.  I think it is roomier than a Chanel mini (??).  I can fit a small bifold Chanel wallet, Iphone 6, car key, lipstick and sunglasses all inside, that is all I carry (you can also fit a compact powder).
> 
> Here are few photos taken at home to share and please excuse my crappy mod pic in the H boutique when I was trying both sizes ....   I've shown the mod photos to my Chanel SA (near by) and she told me to get the mini size ...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *with my blue jean belt (sorry for the plastic wrap cus I just got it).  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Inside compartment.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mod pictures taken at H boutique (for reference I am 5'7")*.



Tonkamama you and your bag look beautiful!


----------



## tonkamama

*Thank you ladies for your sweet comment.  *

*emily ~* Oh black/gold belt so classic please post picture when you get it.  

*georgiegirl27 ~* the Berline mini is approx 8.25"W x 6.00"H x 2.5"W.  It is not as structure as the Chanel small (approx 8x5??) feels more roomier.



emilyrosie said:


> Another gorgeous bag! You seriously are making me jealous  I also loveeee the belt and am debating getting the black/gold reversible next weekend! Enjoy your beauties &#9786;&#65039;





PrincessCypress said:


> I absolutely LOVE the Mini Berline!!! Congrats, she looks beautiful on you!





georgiegirl27 said:


> May I ask the measurements on this bag please? Thank you x





baghagg said:


> Tonkamama you and your bag look beautiful!


----------



## loveithateit

ldldb said:


> i resisted these for two seasons because of the chanel tweed sneakers, but when the Fusion came out in all leather i had to have them!




Beautiful!


----------



## loveithateit

rose poudre lady Dior


----------



## baghagg

loveithateit said:


> View attachment 2889633
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rose poudre lady Dior



Beautiful bag.  I love Rose Poudre, I got one of my Dior Softs in this color, it's so soft.  Enjoy.


----------



## emilyrosie

tonkamama said:


> *Thank you ladies for your sweet comment.  *
> 
> *emily ~* Oh black/gold belt so classic please post picture when you get it.
> 
> *georgiegirl27 ~* the Berline mini is approx 8.25"W x 6.00"H x 2.5"W.  It is not as structure as the Chanel small (approx 8x5??) feels more roomier.


Thank you *tonkamama* I sure will


----------



## libertygirl

Rami00 said:


> soooooooo pretty. congrats!



Thank you! 



JE2824 said:


> Oh these are fabulous! Red sole gets me every time!! I cannot wait to see your other goodies! So fun!!



I have a feeling this is the start of a long and pricey addiction!


----------



## pixiesparkle

My two new fluffy QuTweet bag charms&#128525;


----------



## emilyrosie

pixiesparkle said:


> My two new fluffy QuTweet bag charms&#128525;
> View attachment 2890055


Loveeee these two!


----------



## Jujuma

pixiesparkle said:


> My two new fluffy QuTweet bag charms&#128525;
> View attachment 2890055




I adore your monsters! Need them badly!


----------



## Rami00

pixiesparkle said:


> My two new fluffy QuTweet bag charms&#128525;
> View attachment 2890055


 
Lovvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvvve it!


----------



## tonkamama

pixiesparkle said:


> My two new fluffy QuTweet bag charms&#128525;
> View attachment 2890055




So cute!


----------



## Bibi25260

tonkamama said:


> *Dear ladies in Chanel, thanks for letting me share my joy of owning this cute little H Berline cross body bag (it can also be a shoulder bag) which I been eyeing for a while since it was debuted couple (or 3?) years ago...
> 
> It is the mini size the color is more of lighter blue with gray undertone.  The inner compartment has two side pockets (with one with zipper).  I am surprised how roomy inside this tiny gal.  I think it is roomier than a Chanel mini (??).  I can fit a small bifold Chanel wallet, Iphone 6, car key, lipstick and sunglasses all inside, that is all I carry (you can also fit a compact powder).
> 
> Here are few photos taken at home to share and please excuse my crappy mod pic in the H boutique when I was trying both sizes ....   I've shown the mod photos to my Chanel SA (near by) and she told me to get the mini size ...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *with my blue jean belt (sorry for the plastic wrap cus I just got it).  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Inside compartment.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mod pictures taken at H boutique (for reference I am 5'7")*.


Another gorgeous bag! Love your belts too!


----------



## kle

My Paris Christmas present finally opened - Prada Saffiano Lux. &#128525;&#128525;
Ready to go to work tomorrow.


----------



## tonkamama

Bibi25260 said:


> Another gorgeous bag! Love your belts too!



Thank you bibi, I just love H belts that I think they last a long long time.


----------



## JE2824

tonkamama said:


> *Dear ladies in Chanel, thanks for letting me share my joy of owning this cute little H Berline cross body bag (it can also be a shoulder bag) which I been eyeing for a while since it was debuted couple (or 3?) years ago...
> 
> It is the mini size the color is more of lighter blue with gray undertone.  The inner compartment has two side pockets (with one with zipper).  I am surprised how roomy inside this tiny gal.  I think it is roomier than a Chanel mini (??).  I can fit a small bifold Chanel wallet, Iphone 6, car key, lipstick and sunglasses all inside, that is all I carry (you can also fit a compact powder).
> 
> Here are few photos taken at home to share and please excuse my crappy mod pic in the H boutique when I was trying both sizes ....   I've shown the mod photos to my Chanel SA (near by) and she told me to get the mini size ...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *with my blue jean belt (sorry for the plastic wrap cus I just got it).  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Inside compartment.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mod pictures taken at H boutique (for reference I am 5'7")*.



Love, Tonkamama! This is perfect! I love how it sits! Do you know what other colors they had? I of course love your whole outfit! The CDC belt keeps calling my name!! I so thoroughly enjoy your pics. Your style is so chic and effortless.


----------



## georgiegirl27

tonkamama said:


> *Dear ladies in Chanel, thanks for letting me share my joy of owning this cute little H Berline cross body bag (it can also be a shoulder bag) which I been eyeing for a while since it was debuted couple (or 3?) years ago...
> 
> It is the mini size the color is more of lighter blue with gray undertone.  The inner compartment has two side pockets (with one with zipper).  I am surprised how roomy inside this tiny gal.  I think it is roomier than a Chanel mini (??).  I can fit a small bifold Chanel wallet, Iphone 6, car key, lipstick and sunglasses all inside, that is all I carry (you can also fit a compact powder).
> 
> Here are few photos taken at home to share and please excuse my crappy mod pic in the H boutique when I was trying both sizes ....   I've shown the mod photos to my Chanel SA (near by) and she told me to get the mini size ...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *with my blue jean belt (sorry for the plastic wrap cus I just got it).  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Inside compartment.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mod pictures taken at H boutique (for reference I am 5'7")*.




I keep looking at this bag - very cute and great colour!!  xx


----------



## pixiesparkle

Jujuma said:


> I adore your monsters! Need them badly!


Thank you They are so cute and soft..Farfetch has the blue in stock atm if you are interested


----------



## LovEmAll

tonkamama said:


> *Dear ladies in Chanel, thanks for letting me share my joy of owning this cute little H Berline cross body bag (it can also be a shoulder bag) which I been eyeing for a while since it was debuted couple (or 3?) years ago...
> 
> It is the mini size the color is more of lighter blue with gray undertone.  The inner compartment has two side pockets (with one with zipper).  I am surprised how roomy inside this tiny gal.  I think it is roomier than a Chanel mini (??).  I can fit a small bifold Chanel wallet, Iphone 6, car key, lipstick and sunglasses all inside, that is all I carry (you can also fit a compact powder).
> 
> Here are few photos taken at home to share and please excuse my crappy mod pic in the H boutique when I was trying both sizes ....   I've shown the mod photos to my Chanel SA (near by) and she told me to get the mini size ...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *with my blue jean belt (sorry for the plastic wrap cus I just got it).  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Inside compartment.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mod pictures taken at H boutique (for reference I am 5'7")*.




Congrats on your new H purchases!  They are just gorgeous.


----------



## tonkamama

Ladies thank you.

JE, I know it came in various beautiful bright colors including a darker red.  Mini Berline looks so cute in bright colors.  I would say this CDC belt is by far my most favorite H belt and it was my 1st.  I also want it in gold but cannot find one yet.  Go try it on it looks great with the CDC bracelet.  

Georgiegirl- please go try it on, it looks much stylish in person with all the fine details came witht the bag.  Oh...  Forgot to mention...Another thing sold me on this bag, I can carry it as a clutch, so it can be used 3 ways, that is how I justify the price..





JE2824 said:


> Love, Tonkamama! This is perfect! I love how it sits! Do you know what other colors they had? I of course love your whole outfit! The CDC belt keeps calling my name!! I so thoroughly enjoy your pics. Your style is so chic and effortless.





georgiegirl27 said:


> I keep looking at this bag - very cute and great colour!!  xx





LovEmAll said:


> Congrats on your new H purchases!  They are just gorgeous.


----------



## tutushopper

tonkamama said:


> *Dear ladies in Chanel, thanks for letting me share my joy of owning this cute little H Berline cross body bag (it can also be a shoulder bag) which I been eyeing for a while since it was debuted couple (or 3?) years ago...
> 
> It is the mini size the color is more of lighter blue with gray undertone.  The inner compartment has two side pockets (with one with zipper).  I am surprised how roomy inside this tiny gal.  I think it is roomier than a Chanel mini (??).  I can fit a small bifold Chanel wallet, Iphone 6, car key, lipstick and sunglasses all inside, that is all I carry (you can also fit a compact powder).
> 
> Here are few photos taken at home to share and please excuse my crappy mod pic in the H boutique when I was trying both sizes ....   I've shown the mod photos to my Chanel SA (near by) and she told me to get the mini size ...*
> 
> 
> *with my blue jean belt (sorry for the plastic wrap cus I just got it).  *
> 
> *Mod pictures taken at H boutique (for reference I am 5'7")*.



The mini size is fabulous on you!  Congrats on another great H purchase!  The color is sooooooooooo pretty!


----------



## tutushopper

loveithateit said:


> View attachment 2889633
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rose poudre lady Dior



Such a lovely color for a Lady Dior; congrats!


----------



## tutushopper

pixiesparkle said:


> My two new fluffy QuTweet bag charms&#128525;
> View attachment 2890055



How cute and fun; congrats!


----------



## tutushopper

kle said:


> My Paris Christmas present finally opened - Prada Saffiano Lux. &#128525;&#128525;
> Ready to go to work tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 2890539



Congrats on your lovely new holiday bag; use it in good health!


----------



## hedgwin99

Hermes twilly


----------



## tutushopper

hedgwin99 said:


> Hermes twilly
> View attachment 2891900



What a fabulously sunny twilly!  Congrats!


----------



## vinbenphon1

tonkamama said:


> *Dear ladies in Chanel, thanks for letting me share my joy of owning this cute little H Berline cross body bag (it can also be a shoulder bag) which I been eyeing for a while since it was debuted couple (or 3?) years ago...  *


*

Congrats tonkamama, a beautiful H Berline bag 



loveithateit said:



View attachment 2889633

	

		
			
		

		
	
rose poudre lady Dior
		
Click to expand...


So cute, congrats loveithateit *


----------



## vinbenphon1

libertygirl said:


> I've been SO bad this month... I have a couple of Chanel pieces on their way to me but for now I'll share the first of two other big purchases this month.
> 
> My first pair of Louboutins
> 
> The second item is from LV but I have gotten around to taking photos yet



So gorgeous, congrats libertygirl


----------



## vinbenphon1

ldldb said:


> i resisted these for two seasons because of the chanel tweed sneakers, but when the Fusion came out in all leather i had to have them!



Never seen these before, congrats ldldb they look super comfy 



baghagg said:


> Burberry lambskin trench. Burberry down filled coat w/fox trimmed hood



Wow these are gorgeous. Makes me wish I lived in a cold climate, congrats baghagg


----------



## tonkamama

Thank you Tutu& vinbenphon, I can't wait til weather gets warmer so I can take her out.  



tutushopper said:


> The mini size is fabulous on you!  Congrats on another great H purchase!  The color is sooooooooooo pretty!





vinbenphon1 said:


> Congrats tonkamama, a beautiful H Berline bag
> 
> 
> 
> So cute, congrats loveithateit


----------



## hedgwin99

I'm rowing myself to the ban island asap!!
For the past two weeks I brought two pairs of SW boots, 6 twillies from Hermes (pick up the sixth one today!) a pm rodeo charm (pickup today), last but not least a uno duo keyring


----------



## hedgwin99

Here is the picture


----------



## georgiegirl27

hedgwin99 said:


> Here is the picture
> View attachment 2892901


Get thee to Ban Island hedgwin99! (but I do love your purchases!)   xx


----------



## tutushopper

hedgwin99 said:


> I'm rowing myself to the ban island asap!!
> For the past two weeks I brought two pairs of SW boots, 6 twillies from Hermes (pick up the sixth one today!) a pm rodeo charm (pickup today), last but not least a uno duo keyring





hedgwin99 said:


> Here is the picture
> View attachment 2892901



Wow, you have been busy with some great buys!  I'm saving you a bungalow on the island!


----------



## hedgwin99

tutushopper said:


> Wow, you have been busy with some great buys!  I'm saving you a bungalow on the island!




Thank u Tutu! Do I get a discount on drinks while I'm on the island ??&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## tutushopper

hedgwin99 said:


> Thank u Tutu! Do I get a discount on drinks while I'm on the island ??&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;



Absolutely, and we are expecting some new entertainment courtesy of Sergei Polunin (check out his youtube video to Hozier's "Take Me To Church").


----------



## panthere55

hedgwin99 said:


> Hermes twilly
> View attachment 2891900



Pretty love!


----------



## Chanel316

Tiffany akoya pearl earrings and David Yurman freshwater pearl ring- bracelets- necklaces!!!


----------



## nadineluv

Chanel316 said:


> Tiffany akoya pearl earrings and David Yurman freshwater pearl ring- bracelets- necklaces!!!




Wow!! Beautiful!! &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## nadineluv

hedgwin99 said:


> Here is the picture
> View attachment 2892901




Cute!!! Congrats!!


----------



## nadineluv

tonkamama said:


> *Dear ladies in Chanel, thanks for letting me share my joy of owning this cute little H Berline cross body bag (it can also be a shoulder bag) which I been eyeing for a while since it was debuted couple (or 3?) years ago...
> 
> It is the mini size the color is more of lighter blue with gray undertone.  The inner compartment has two side pockets (with one with zipper).  I am surprised how roomy inside this tiny gal.  I think it is roomier than a Chanel mini (??).  I can fit a small bifold Chanel wallet, Iphone 6, car key, lipstick and sunglasses all inside, that is all I carry (you can also fit a compact powder).
> 
> Here are few photos taken at home to share and please excuse my crappy mod pic in the H boutique when I was trying both sizes ....   I've shown the mod photos to my Chanel SA (near by) and she told me to get the mini size ...*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *with my blue jean belt (sorry for the plastic wrap cus I just got it).  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Inside compartment.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Mod pictures taken at H boutique (for reference I am 5'7")*.




Beautiful hermes bag!! I've never seen that style. It's adorable. Very practical! Congrats!!


----------



## tutushopper

Chanel316 said:


> Tiffany akoya pearl earrings and David Yurman freshwater pearl ring- bracelets- necklaces!!!



Oooooh lovely treasures from the (freshwater) sea!  What a great collection of precious pearls!


----------



## Chanel316

nadineluv said:


> Wow!! Beautiful!! &#128525;&#128525;





tutushopper said:


> Oooooh lovely treasures from the (freshwater) sea!  What a great collection of precious pearls!



Thank you nadineluv and tutushopper...... I love pearls


----------



## tonkamama

nadineluv said:


> Beautiful hermes bag!! I've never seen that style. It's adorable. Very practical! Congrats!!



Thank you Nadineluv, I think the mini size just came out right around 2 years ago(??).  It is a cute little bag.


----------



## Lawseenai

Chanel316 said:


> Tiffany akoya pearl earrings and David Yurman freshwater pearl ring- bracelets- necklaces!!!




Very very pretty!!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Chanel316 said:


> Tiffany akoya pearl earrings and David Yurman freshwater pearl ring- bracelets- necklaces!!!


Wow amazing pieces!


----------



## hedgwin99

Pickup my purchase from H store today. I placed the order thru H.com last week


----------



## panthere55

hedgwin99 said:


> Pickup my purchase from H store today. I placed the order thru H.com last week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2896158



Yay!


----------



## Designerhbgirl

I've had an obsession with Fendi lately and got myself a lovely new peekaboo for Valentine's Day! Love her  Thanks for letting me share


----------



## rk4265

Love chanel but fell in love with tweed pochette. Dior gives me butterflies.


----------



## libertygirl

Designerhbgirl said:


> I've had an obsession with Fendi lately and got myself a lovely new peekaboo for Valentine's Day! Love her  Thanks for letting me share



Oh I LOVE Fendi bags! Have yet to take the plunge though... yours is gorgeous!


----------



## libertygirl

rk4265 said:


> Love chanel but fell in love with tweed pochette. Dior gives me butterflies.



Wow, I'm not usually a fan of Dior but that is seriously stunning! Congrats!


----------



## libertygirl

My second contribution to this thread this month... presenting my wonderful new Louis Vuitton Soft Lockit in Galet! I've never purchased LV at this price point before but I must say, I am absolutely loving this style!


----------



## Designerhbgirl

libertygirl said:


> My second contribution to this thread this month... presenting my wonderful new Louis Vuitton Soft Lockit in Galet! I've never purchased LV at this price point before but I must say, I am absolutely loving this style!


Omg, I love your bag! This is a great color!


----------



## i love louie

I love the color liberty!  Very nice bag


----------



## libertygirl

Designerhbgirl said:


> Omg, I love your bag! This is a great color!





i love louie said:


> I love the color liberty!  Very nice bag



Thanks both! I _obsessed_ over the colour... it was either this or Magnolia but in the end it was just too pink. I love that the Galet goes with everything


----------



## i love louie

Oh ya that neutral will look amazing with any outfit =)


----------



## ldldb

got my fourth and most likely last cartier bracelet, the Juste Un Clou with diamonds. one ticket to ban island, please


----------



## i love louie

Well atleast your going there in style ! Ha ha very blingy


----------



## libertygirl

ldldb said:


> got my fourth and most likely last cartier bracelet, the Juste Un Clou with diamonds. one ticket to ban island, please



Oh wow! Stacking with Cartier! _Nothing_ more fabulous than that


----------



## Designerhbgirl

libertygirl said:


> Oh I LOVE Fendi bags! Have yet to take the plunge though... yours is gorgeous!


Thank you so much!


----------



## nadineluv

Designerhbgirl said:


> I've had an obsession with Fendi lately and got myself a lovely new peekaboo for Valentine's Day! Love her  Thanks for letting me share




Very pretty & classy!


----------



## ldldb

i love louie said:


> Well atleast your going there in style ! Ha ha very blingy







libertygirl said:


> Oh wow! Stacking with Cartier! _Nothing_ more fabulous than that



thank you!


----------



## Designerhbgirl

nadineluv said:


> Very pretty & classy!


Thank you so much!


----------



## Designerhbgirl

ldldb said:


> got my fourth and most likely last cartier bracelet, the Juste Un Clou with diamonds. one ticket to ban island, please


Wow, gorgeous bracelets! Love them!


----------



## georgiegirl27

ldldb said:


> got my fourth and most likely last cartier bracelet, the Juste Un Clou with diamonds. one ticket to ban island, please




Speechless!! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525; xxx


----------



## emilyrosie

My Louis Vuitton agenda cover in PM!


----------



## emilyrosie

ldldb said:


> got my fourth and most likely last cartier bracelet, the Juste Un Clou with diamonds. one ticket to ban island, please




Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Bibi25260

designerhbgirl said:


> i've had an obsession with fendi lately and got myself a lovely new peekaboo for valentine's day! Love her  Thanks for letting me share


This a gorgeous Fendi!


----------



## Bibi25260

rk4265 said:


> Love chanel but fell in love with tweed pochette. Dior gives me butterflies.


Completely understand why, this one is soo cute!


----------



## Bibi25260

libertygirl said:


> My second contribution to this thread this month... presenting my wonderful new Louis Vuitton Soft Lockit in Galet! I've never purchased LV at this price point before but I must say, I am absolutely loving this style!


I gave up on LV long time ago but when I saw this bag....
It's so simple yet so beautiful and you picked a gorgeous color!


----------



## Bibi25260

ldldb said:


> got my fourth and most likely last cartier bracelet, the Juste Un Clou with diamonds. one ticket to ban island, please


Love all 4 of them, gorgeous!


----------



## Bibi25260

emilyrosie said:


> View attachment 2898144
> 
> My Louis Vuitton agenda cover in PM!


You were busy! Very nice one!


----------



## emilyrosie

Bibi25260 said:


> You were busy! Very nice one!


Haha we certainly were. Thank you very much!


----------



## georgiegirl27

emilyrosie said:


> View attachment 2898144
> 
> My Louis Vuitton agenda cover in PM!


So classy and all but indestructible!  

I need to visit LV next time out shopping too  x


----------



## emilyrosie

georgiegirl27 said:


> So classy and all but indestructible!
> 
> 
> 
> I need to visit LV next time out shopping too  x




Oh you definitely should! I have a wallet in this print and hope to purchase this bag too for the summer months 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 x


----------



## georgiegirl27

emilyrosie said:


> Oh you definitely should! I have a wallet in this print and hope to purchase this bag too for the summer months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2898306
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x


Great looking bag - I can just see you with that  - especially with the matching agenda cover and wallet!   x


----------



## libertygirl

Bibi25260 said:


> I gave up on LV long time ago but when I saw this bag....
> It's so simple yet so beautiful and you picked a gorgeous color!



I was the same! The Soft Lockit sucked me back in!


----------



## Rami00

rk4265 said:


> Love chanel but fell in love with tweed pochette. Dior gives me butterflies.



Sooo pretty!


----------



## Rami00

libertygirl said:


> My second contribution to this thread this month... presenting my wonderful new Louis Vuitton Soft Lockit in Galet! I've never purchased LV at this price point before but I must say, I am absolutely loving this style!



Loveeeee the color!


----------



## Rami00

ldldb said:


> got my fourth and most likely last cartier bracelet, the Juste Un Clou with diamonds. one ticket to ban island, please



I died.


----------



## tutushopper

hedgwin99 said:


> Pickup my purchase from H store today. I placed the order thru H.com last week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2896158



So pretty!!


----------



## tutushopper

Designerhbgirl said:


> I've had an obsession with Fendi lately and got myself a lovely new peekaboo for Valentine's Day! Love her  Thanks for letting me share



Good for you for getting this beautiful bag for your V-day!


----------



## tutushopper

rk4265 said:


> Love chanel but fell in love with tweed pochette. Dior gives me butterflies.



What a stunning tweed; Dior has the most amazing choices of materials and colors!


----------



## tutushopper

libertygirl said:


> My second contribution to this thread this month... presenting my wonderful new Louis Vuitton Soft Lockit in Galet! I've never purchased LV at this price point before but I must say, I am absolutely loving this style!



This is so lovely; the color is just so fabulous!


----------



## tutushopper

ldldb said:


> got my fourth and most likely last cartier bracelet, the Juste Un Clou with diamonds. one ticket to ban island, please



Love your new JUC; tres gorgeous.  I think you could fit one more wg JUC in the mix .


----------



## tutushopper

emilyrosie said:


> View attachment 2898144
> 
> My Louis Vuitton agenda cover in PM!



This is so pretty and so cheery looking as well!


----------



## ldldb

Designerhbgirl said:


> Wow, gorgeous bracelets! Love them!




thank you!!


----------



## ldldb

georgiegirl27 said:


> Speechless!! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525; xxx




ty georgiegirl27 &#9786;&#65039;&#128522;


----------



## ldldb

Bibi25260 said:


> Love all 4 of them, gorgeous!




i may have bitten off more than i can chew--4 can be quite heavy &#128539;!


----------



## ldldb

Rami00 said:


> I died.




lol, i died, too, when i had to pay the bill &#128563;


----------



## ldldb

tutushopper said:


> Love your new JUC; tres gorgeous.  I think you could fit one more wg JUC in the mix .




nooooooo, Tutu, please don't encourage me, lol!


----------



## georgiegirl27

ldldb said:


> lol, i died, too, when i had to pay the bill &#128563;




Hahaha.... you are funny - I love it! &#128516;&#128516; xx


----------



## vinbenphon1

I dipped into my Chanel budget (still can't decide which bag) fund and picked up this little sweetie from LV - Twist Chain Wallet in Epi Denim even feels like denim


----------



## emilyrosie

tutushopper said:


> This is so pretty and so cheery looking as well!


Thank you tutushopper


----------



## Cuteandcouture

rk4265 said:


> Love chanel but fell in love with tweed pochette. Dior gives me butterflies.




Oh I love that tweed!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## beanybaker

ldldb said:


> got my fourth and most likely last cartier bracelet, the Juste Un Clou with diamonds. one ticket to ban island, please



OMG .... Think that's a definite one way ticket


----------



## Rami00

ldldb said:


> lol, i died, too, when i had to pay the bill &#128563;


 
I could imagine! I am getting my first one next month...can't wait. And by looking at everyone's pics in the jewelry section - it seems like these are very addictive. Enjoy! I love your arm candy.


----------



## ldldb

beanybaker said:


> OMG .... Think that's a definite one way ticket



 i sure hope there's no internet on Ban Island... think my SA can read smoke signals?


----------



## ldldb

Rami00 said:


> I could imagine! I am getting my first one next month...can't wait. And by looking at everyone's pics in the jewelry section - it seems like these are very addictive. Enjoy! I love your arm candy.



ooh! which one are you getting? exciting!!


----------



## JE2824

ldldb said:


> got my fourth and most likely last cartier bracelet, the Juste Un Clou with diamonds. one ticket to ban island, please




That is an arm of pure heaven right there! Absolutely breathtaking! I have the gold love and gold JUC and they are truly my most cherished possessions! Beautiful!! Congrats!!


----------



## JE2824

I finally found her! The black box! The Celine that eluded me for quite some time. Thank you for letting me share! &#128536;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## georgiegirl27

Ooooh, she looks a lovely size!  looking forward to seeing her being taken out  Congratulations on your new little one JE2824!  xx


----------



## Bibi25260

ldldb said:


> i may have bitten off more than i can chew--4 can be quite heavy &#128539;!


Some sort of work out for your arm


----------



## Bibi25260

vinbenphon1 said:


> I dipped into my Chanel budget (still can't decide which bag) fund and picked up this little sweetie from LV - Twist Chain Wallet in Epi Denim even feels like denim


Pretty!


----------



## Bibi25260

JE2824 said:


> I finally found her! The black box! The Celine that eluded me for quite some time. Thank you for letting me share! &#128536;&#10084;&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 2899217
> View attachment 2899218


Lovely JE!


----------



## lovieluvslux

JE2824 said:


> I finally found her! The black box! The Celine that eluded me for quite some time. Thank you for letting me share! &#128536;&#10084;&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 2899217
> View attachment 2899218


Congrats. An SA was trying to sell one to me 3 years ago.  I would have gotten more use out of this bag - it's so classic and wearable as I don't dress (formal) that often.


----------



## vinbenphon1

JE2824 said:


> I finally found her! The black box! The Celine that eluded me for quite some time. Thank you for letting me share! &#128536;&#10084;&#65039;



So pretty, congrats JE2824


----------



## vinbenphon1

rk4265 said:


> Love chanel but fell in love with tweed pochette. Dior gives me butterflies.



I have never seen one of these, congrats rk4265



libertygirl said:


> My second contribution to this thread this month... presenting my wonderful new Louis Vuitton Soft Lockit in Galet! I've never purchased LV at this price point before but I must say, I am absolutely loving this style!



Stunning colour, congrats


----------



## minismurf04

Ferragamo lizard Sophia(contemplating on sending her back for smaller size) 
Lady Dior in Rose Poudre with champagne hardware
Hermes Garden Party 36cm Blue Atoll 

Thank god nothing caught my eye with Chanel this season!  I should put myself on a ban!


----------



## emilyrosie

minismurf04 said:


> View attachment 2899713
> 
> Ferragamo lizard Sophia(contemplating on sending her back for smaller size)
> Lady Dior in Rose Poudre with champagne hardware
> Hermes Garden Party 36cm Blue Atoll
> 
> Thank god nothing caught my eye with Chanel this season!  I should put myself on a ban!




Gorgeous finds!!


----------



## libertygirl

minismurf04 said:


> View attachment 2899713
> 
> Ferragamo lizard Sophia(contemplating on sending her back for smaller size)
> Lady Dior in Rose Poudre with champagne hardware
> Hermes Garden Party 36cm Blue Atoll
> 
> Thank god nothing caught my eye with Chanel this season!  I should put myself on a ban!



Oh my goodness, I LOVE that Garden Party tote! What a fabulous colour!


----------



## baghagg

minismurf04 said:


> View attachment 2899713
> 
> Ferragamo lizard Sophia(contemplating on sending her back for smaller size)
> Lady Dior in Rose Poudre with champagne hardware
> Hermes Garden Party 36cm Blue Atoll
> 
> Thank god nothing caught my eye with Chanel this season!  I should put myself on a ban!



Beautiful bags...  and that SCARF!!!  Fabulous!!!


----------



## Rami00

minismurf04 said:


> View attachment 2899713
> 
> Ferragamo lizard Sophia(contemplating on sending her back for smaller size)
> Lady Dior in Rose Poudre with champagne hardware
> Hermes Garden Party 36cm Blue Atoll
> 
> Thank god nothing caught my eye with Chanel this season!  I should put myself on a ban!


 


OMG WOW!!! congrats! You have impeccable taste.


----------



## Rami00

JE2824 said:


> I finally found her! The black box! The Celine that eluded me for quite some time. Thank you for letting me share! &#128536;&#10084;&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 2899217
> View attachment 2899218


 
JE You are killin it! I love that black box ..seriously it looks DIVINE! You wear it sooooo well. I love those sandals wow! omg Spring is sooooo far away...


----------



## Rami00

ldldb said:


> ooh! which one are you getting? exciting!!


 
I am getting the love with 4 diamonds (thinking of getting white and gold and stacking them). Starting with one ....see I haven't even bought one and already stacking in my head


----------



## libertygirl

JE2824 said:


> I finally found her! The black box! The Celine that eluded me for quite some time. Thank you for letting me share! &#128536;&#10084;&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 2899217
> View attachment 2899218



Gorgeous choice! It suits you so well!


----------



## yeeuns

minismurf04 said:


> View attachment 2899713
> 
> Ferragamo lizard Sophia(contemplating on sending her back for smaller size)
> Lady Dior in Rose Poudre with champagne hardware
> Hermes Garden Party 36cm Blue Atoll
> 
> Thank god nothing caught my eye with Chanel this season!  I should put myself on a ban!


Love the blue atoll GP! Did you get that recently? I went to the store yesterday and my store said they haven't received that color in years for accessories. I don't know about bags though..


----------



## JE2824

minismurf04 said:


> View attachment 2899713
> 
> Ferragamo lizard Sophia(contemplating on sending her back for smaller size)
> Lady Dior in Rose Poudre with champagne hardware
> Hermes Garden Party 36cm Blue Atoll
> 
> Thank god nothing caught my eye with Chanel this season!  I should put myself on a ban!



Beautiful!! Stunning pic!! LOL!!! Sounds like me..


----------



## JE2824

Rami00 said:


> I am getting the love with 4 diamonds (thinking of getting white and gold and stacking them). Starting with one ....see I haven't even bought one and already stacking in my head



Aww, so excited for you!! I cannot wait to see that gorgeous reveal! I have Love and JUC, and now I want to stack with white gold. We are both nuts! :lolots:


----------



## JE2824

georgiegirl27 said:


> Ooooh, she looks a lovely size!  looking forward to seeing her being taken out  Congratulations on your new little one JE2824!  xx



Thank you, georgiegirl27. That is all I needed is another little one :lolots:



Bibi25260 said:


> Lovely JE!



Thank you, my friend!! XX



lovieluvslux said:


> Congrats. An SA was trying to sell one to me 3 years ago.  I would have gotten more use out of this bag - it's so classic and wearable as I don't dress (formal) that often.



Yes!! I love it! I actually waited quite some time for the black in smooth calf. I agree about the classic...very clean lines, which I love!! XX



vinbenphon1 said:


> So pretty, congrats JE2824



Thank you, vinbenphon! Appreciate the sweet compliment!



Rami00 said:


> JE You are killin it! I love that black box ..seriously it looks DIVINE! You wear it sooooo well. I love those sandals wow! omg Spring is sooooo far away...



My bank account is about the only think I am killing!!  I seriously waited almost a 7 months for this and of course this and so black show up within 2 months! You are so sweet though! I do love this one!! XX


libertygirl said:


> Gorgeous choice! It suits you so well!



Thank you so much, libertygirl!!


----------



## allure244

minismurf04 said:


> View attachment 2899713
> 
> Ferragamo lizard Sophia(contemplating on sending her back for smaller size)
> Lady Dior in Rose Poudre with champagne hardware
> Hermes Garden Party 36cm Blue Atoll
> 
> Thank god nothing caught my eye with Chanel this season!  I should put myself on a ban!




Ooh. Love everything you got! I kind of want that Dior bag to match the light pink Chanel espadrilles. Hee Hee.


----------



## JE2824

vinbenphon1 said:


> I dipped into my Chanel budget (still can't decide which bag) fund and picked up this little sweetie from LV - Twist Chain Wallet in Epi Denim even feels like denim



Love this! I was just commenting that I am falling in love with LV again! I kind of left that brand for awhile and I am really starting to LOVE the designs again. This is fabulous!


----------



## JE2824

emilyrosie said:


> View attachment 2898144
> 
> My Louis Vuitton agenda cover in PM!



Aww, love, emilyrosie! I swear, I get just as gaga over my SLG!! Love her!


----------



## JE2824

libertygirl said:


> My second contribution to this thread this month... presenting my wonderful new Louis Vuitton Soft Lockit in Galet! I've never purchased LV at this price point before but I must say, I am absolutely loving this style!



Oh my goodness! Seriously, this is one of my favorite bags ever!! I purchased this last October in galet. She has been wonderful! I get so many compliments on it. I have also had zero issue with it getting dirty, even with two kids and I use it a fair bit. Most pics, please! Beautiful pic!!


----------



## Bibi25260

minismurf04 said:


> View attachment 2899713
> 
> Ferragamo lizard Sophia(contemplating on sending her back for smaller size)
> Lady Dior in Rose Poudre with champagne hardware
> Hermes Garden Party 36cm Blue Atoll
> 
> Thank god nothing caught my eye with Chanel this season!  I should put myself on a ban!


All 3 gorgeous! Ready for spring.


----------



## tutushopper

minismurf04 said:


> View attachment 2899713
> 
> Ferragamo lizard Sophia(contemplating on sending her back for smaller size)
> Lady Dior in Rose Poudre with champagne hardware
> Hermes Garden Party 36cm Blue Atoll
> 
> Thank god nothing caught my eye with Chanel this season!  I should put myself on a ban!



You've chosen 3 of the most gorgeous pastel bags around; congrats on these beauties!


----------



## tutushopper

JE2824 said:


> I finally found her! The black box! The Celine that eluded me for quite some time. Thank you for letting me share! &#128536;&#10084;&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 2899217
> View attachment 2899218



Stunning Celine; congrats and it looks great on you!


----------



## tutushopper

vinbenphon1 said:


> I dipped into my Chanel budget (still can't decide which bag) fund and picked up this little sweetie from LV - Twist Chain Wallet in Epi Denim even feels like denim



Such a pretty LV; love the striated blue!  Congrats.


----------



## Jujuma

minismurf04 said:


> View attachment 2899713
> 
> Ferragamo lizard Sophia(contemplating on sending her back for smaller size)
> Lady Dior in Rose Poudre with champagne hardware
> Hermes Garden Party 36cm Blue Atoll
> 
> Thank god nothing caught my eye with Chanel this season!  I should put myself on a ban!




Great great purchases. I told my husband my Chanel at Christmas was my last bag for awhile, but those pinks!!! I think I might need one! That Dior is something!


----------



## georgiegirl27

minismurf04 said:


> View attachment 2899713
> 
> Ferragamo lizard Sophia(contemplating on sending her back for smaller size)
> Lady Dior in Rose Poudre with champagne hardware
> Hermes Garden Party 36cm Blue Atoll
> 
> Thank god nothing caught my eye with Chanel this season!  I should put myself on a ban!


This collection is so dreamy ... beautiful, beautiful choices!   x


----------



## minismurf04

emilyrosie said:


> Gorgeous finds!!



Thank you sweetie, must be my lucky month! 



libertygirl said:


> Oh my goodness, I LOVE that Garden Party tote! What a fabulous colour!



Me too! Just happened to inquire for this color and style and the SA apologetically said we only have 36 and I was over the moon bc that's exactly the size! )



baghagg said:


> Beautiful bags...  and that SCARF!!!  Fabulous!!!



Thank you darling, I like to protect my handles! 



Rami00 said:


> OMG WOW!!! congrats! You have impeccable taste.



Thank you Rami! I know it was hard for you to pass up this color  



yeeuns said:


> Love the blue atoll GP! Did you get that recently? I went to the store yesterday and my store said they haven't received that color in years for accessories. I don't know about bags though..



Yes I got it on Vday..It wasn't a planned purchase, just so happened.  I know my local store and madison had blue atoll accessories.. What exactly are you looking for? 



JE2824 said:


> Beautiful!! Stunning pic!! LOL!!! Sounds like me..



Lol yea I prob say that too often too.. Keke 



allure244 said:


> Ooh. Love everything you got! I kind of want that Dior bag to match the light pink Chanel espadrilles. Hee Hee.



I had to look up the pink espadrilles..it's super pretty! I'm actually matching it to my new pink sneakers..prob very unladylike of me lol..



Bibi25260 said:


> All 3 gorgeous! Ready for spring.



Yes but all I see is the white stuff! 



tutushopper said:


> You've chosen 3 of the most gorgeous pastel bags around; congrats on these beauties!



Thank you dear tutu! I love pastels..and when I see them everywhere I knew I'm in trouble! 



Jujuma said:


> Great great purchases. I told my husband my Chanel at Christmas was my last bag for awhile, but those pinks!!! I think I might need one! That Dior is something!



I stopped saying it too...lol...and yes that soft pink is much prettier IRL! 



georgiegirl27 said:


> This collection is so dreamy ... beautiful, beautiful choices!   x



Thank you georgiegirl! I'm really content ATM too which is pretty rare with me!


----------



## panthere55

minismurf04 said:


> View attachment 2899713
> 
> Ferragamo lizard Sophia(contemplating on sending her back for smaller size)
> Lady Dior in Rose Poudre with champagne hardware
> Hermes Garden Party 36cm Blue Atoll
> 
> Thank god nothing caught my eye with Chanel this season!  I should put myself on a ban!



All so beautiful! Great additions!


----------



## JE2824

tutushopper said:


> Stunning Celine; congrats and it looks great on you!



Thank you, tutu!! XXOO


----------



## panthere55

My lady came today


----------



## Bibi25260

panthere55 said:


> My lady came today


Oh my this lady is unique and verry pretty!


----------



## Rami00

panthere55 said:


> My lady came today



Fun/statement piece. It's a stunner! Congrats!


----------



## georgiegirl27

minismurf04 said:


> Thank you sweetie, must be my lucky month!
> 
> 
> 
> Me too! Just happened to inquire for this color and style and the SA apologetically said we only have 36 and I was over the moon bc that's exactly the size! )
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you darling, I like to protect my handles!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Rami! I know it was hard for you to pass up this color
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I got it on Vday..It wasn't a planned purchase, just so happened.  I know my local store and madison had blue atoll accessories.. What exactly are you looking for?
> 
> 
> 
> Lol yea I prob say that too often too.. Keke
> 
> 
> 
> I had to look up the pink espadrilles..it's super pretty! I'm actually matching it to my new pink sneakers..prob very unladylike of me lol..
> 
> 
> 
> Yes but all I see is the white stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you dear tutu! I love pastels..and when I see them everywhere I knew I'm in trouble!
> 
> 
> 
> I stopped saying it too...lol...and yes that soft pink is much prettier IRL!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you georgiegirl! I'm really content ATM too which is pretty rare with me!


A sign of having made particularly good choices both for you and for your lifestyle  x


----------



## crazy8baglady

panthere55 said:


> My lady came today




Seriously can I just live in your closet and play with your bags all day please. Thanks.


----------



## baghagg

panthere55 said:


> My lady came today



So fabulous!  What a show stopper!!  Amazing Panthere!


----------



## dollychic

panthere55 said:


> My lady came today



WOW! Stunning! Is it limitededition, dear? Love it! xx


----------



## rk4265

panthere55 said:


> My lady came today


Omg! Wow that's all I have to say!


----------



## minismurf04

What a unique lady! Congrats dear!


----------



## vinbenphon1

panthere55 said:


> My lady came today



Wow, so pretty. Congrats panthere55


----------



## panthere55

dollychic said:


> WOW! Stunning! Is it limitededition, dear? Love it! xx


 


rk4265 said:


> Omg! Wow that's all I have to say!


 


minismurf04 said:


> What a unique lady! Congrats dear!


 


vinbenphon1 said:


> Wow, so pretty. Congrats panthere55


 


Rami00 said:


> Fun/statement piece. It's a stunner! Congrats!


 


Bibi25260 said:


> Oh my this lady is unique and verry pretty!




Thank you so much!!! Dollychic, I believe it's limited edition from cruise collection. Also comes in white!


----------



## panthere55

crazy8baglady said:


> Seriously can I just live in your closet and play with your bags all day please. Thanks.


 
Haha come on over!


----------



## Tiffanyblue523

After much debating between the cuff and full bracelet,  I finally chose the love cuff in RG.  It's very comfortable to wear and I like the fact that I can put it on or take it off at any time.  Thank you for letting me share!  I'm so over the moon now!


----------



## emilyrosie

panthere55 said:


> My lady came today




Gorgeous!!!! &#9786;&#65039; congrats.


----------



## Bibi25260

Tiffanyblue523 said:


> After much debating between the cuff and full bracelet,  I finally chose the love cuff in RG.  It's very comfortable to wear and I like the fact that I can put it on or take it off at any time.  Thank you for letting me share!  I'm so over the moon now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2901952


Amazing, congrats!


----------



## Tiffanyblue523

Bibi25260 said:


> Amazing, congrats!




Thank you!  I just can't keep my eyes off it!


----------



## georgiegirl27

Tiffanyblue523 said:


> After much debating between the cuff and full bracelet,  I finally chose the love cuff in RG.  It's very comfortable to wear and I like the fact that I can put it on or take it off at any time.  Thank you for letting me share!  I'm so over the moon now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2901952




Tiffanyblue 523 - this is absolutely lovely!  x


----------



## panthere55

emilyrosie said:


> Gorgeous!!!! &#9786;&#65039; congrats.



Thank you!


----------



## Tiffanyblue523

georgiegirl27 said:


> Tiffanyblue 523 - this is absolutely lovely!  x




Thank you, georgiegirl!  I absolutely love it!  Going to have my two little ones' names engraved on the cuff next week.


----------



## georgiegirl27

Tiffanyblue523 said:


> Thank you, georgiegirl!  I absolutely love it!  Going to have my two little ones' names engraved on the cuff next week.


Aaaaaw... that's an absolutely lovely idea  xx


----------



## minismurf04

Tiffanyblue523 said:


> Thank you, georgiegirl!  I absolutely love it!  Going to have my two little ones' names engraved on the cuff next week.



Lovely idea gorgeous bracelet!


----------



## Tiffanyblue523

georgiegirl27 said:


> Aaaaaw... that's an absolutely lovely idea  xx




Thank you!  I want to make it more special when I pass it down to my daughter/daughter-in-law in the future.&#128516;


----------



## Tiffanyblue523

minismurf04 said:


> Lovely idea gorgeous bracelet!




Thank you for your kind comments!


----------



## Rami00

My first cartier love. I can't stop staring at it.


----------



## cece1

It's beautiful!!!  Congrats!!


----------



## Tiffanyblue523

Rami00 said:


> My first cartier love. I can't stop staring at it.




Rami, it's absolutely gorgeous!  Congrats!


----------



## ldldb

Rami00 said:


> My first cartier love. I can't stop staring at it.



congrats, Rami00. it won't be your last


----------



## YEANETT

vinbenphon1 said:


> I dipped into my Chanel budget (still can't decide which bag) fund and picked up this little sweetie from LV - Twist Chain Wallet in Epi Denim even feels like denim



I don't like to cheat on CHANEL&#128521; but this is just beautiful! Congrats!



JE2824 said:


> I finally found her! The black box! The Celine that eluded me for quite some time. Thank you for letting me share! &#128536;&#10084;&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2899217
> View attachment 2899218



Lovely and very functional bag!! Congrats!



minismurf04 said:


> View attachment 2899713
> 
> Ferragamo lizard Sophia(contemplating on sending her back for smaller size)
> Lady Dior in Rose Poudre with champagne hardware
> Hermes Garden Party 36cm Blue Atoll
> 
> Thank god nothing caught my eye with Chanel this season!  I should put myself on a ban!



I wouldn't mind going on ban island after all this!!! Congrats!



panthere55 said:


> My lady came today



Wow! This is stunning! Congrats on this beauty!



Tiffanyblue523 said:


> After much debating between the cuff and full bracelet,  I finally chose the love cuff in RG.  It's very comfortable to wear and I like the fact that I can put it on or take it off at any time.  Thank you for letting me share!  I'm so over the moon now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2901952



Gorgeous &#128525;! Congrats!



Rami00 said:


> My first cartier love. I can't stop staring at it.



Omg&#10084;&#65039;&#128525; love the Cartier &#10084;&#65039;bracelet...Congrats!!!


----------



## baghagg

Rami00 said:


> My first cartier love. I can't stop staring at it.



Loving your Love..  I'll be'feel in the Love' myself shortly lol.  Congrats!  What size did you get?


----------



## Rami00

cece1 said:


> It's beautiful!!!  Congrats!!





Tiffanyblue523 said:


> Rami, it's absolutely gorgeous!  Congrats!





YEANETT said:


> I don't like to cheat on CHANEL&#128521; but this is just beautiful! Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely and very functional bag!! Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't mind going on ban island after all this!!! Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! This is stunning! Congrats on this beauty!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous &#128525;! Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> Omg&#10084;&#65039;&#128525; love the Cartier &#10084;&#65039;bracelet...Congrats!!!



thank you ladies!


----------



## Rami00

ldldb said:


> congrats, Rami00. it won't be your last



Thank you! 

Soooo true. Already eyeing on the second one lol!!


----------



## Rami00

baghagg said:


> Loving your Love..  I'll be'feel in the Love' myself shortly lol.  Congrats!  What size did you get?



Thank you! I can't wait to see yours! Which one are you getting.

I got size 16


----------



## baghagg

Rose gold with diamonds, but I can't decide which size..  I'm torturing myself


----------



## Rami00

baghagg said:


> Rose gold with diamonds, but I can't decide which size..  I'm torturing myself



Omg I played with diamonds without diamonds game in head sooooo many times. And then white or yellow gold..I know the torture.

I couldn't skip the bling in the end lol. My second one will be white gold.

I suggest trying on the sizes at the boutique. Good luck.


----------



## JE2824

Rami00 said:


> My first cartier love. I can't stop staring at it.




Oh my gawd! I'm so happy for you, sweet Rami! It is stunning! I swear, my Cartier love is my most valued possession. I would trade all my bags for it. Nothing quite compares. I love it! Keep on staring!! &#128536;&#10084;&#65039;&#128588;&#128079;


----------



## Rami00

JE2824 said:


> Oh my gawd! I'm so happy for you, sweet Rami! It is stunning! I swear, my Cartier love is my most valued possession. I would trade all my bags for it. Nothing quite compares. I love it! Keep on staring!! &#128536;&#10084;&#65039;&#128588;&#128079;



Thank you JE! You inspired me 

I am loving it sooo much.


----------



## LovEmAll

Rami00 said:


> My first cartier love. I can't stop staring at it.




Congrats Rami!  It is stunning!  There is something so special about a LOVE...like JE, I would trade any and all my bags in a heartbeat for my LOVE.  Every time I look at my wrist, it makes me think of my amazing DH &#128525;.  Enjoy this special and beautiful piece.


----------



## georgiegirl27

Rami00 said:


> My first cartier love. I can't stop staring at it.




Oh Rami00, she is beautiful   I was looking through some photos of the Cartier bracelets yesterday - so, so stunning - enjoy staring! (And please feel free to post many more modelling shots!) &#128516; xx


----------



## georgiegirl27

LovEmAll said:


> Congrats Rami!  It is stunning!  There is something so special about a LOVE...like JE, I would trade any and all my bags in a heartbeat for my LOVE.  Every time I look at my wrist, it makes me think of my amazing DH &#128525;.  Enjoy this special and beautiful piece.




Very well said  xx


----------



## georgiegirl27

JE2824 said:


> Oh my gawd! I'm so happy for you, sweet Rami! It is stunning! I swear, my Cartier love is my most valued possession. I would trade all my bags for it. Nothing quite compares. I love it! Keep on staring!! &#128536;&#10084;&#65039;&#128588;&#128079;




Stop, stop... ! Haha... xx


----------



## emilyrosie

Rami00 said:


> My first cartier love. I can't stop staring at it.


Absolutely gorgeous Rami!!  Enjoy.


----------



## AnnetteHK

Rami00 said:


> My first cartier love. I can't stop staring at it.




Beautiful !
Well done !


----------



## Bibi25260

Rami00 said:


> My first cartier love. I can't stop staring at it.


Love your love bracelet, congrats!


----------



## tonkamama

Rami00 said:


> My first cartier love. I can't stop staring at it.



Stunning!  What a true treasure that you are going to appreciate it for life time.  Congrats!


----------



## Rami00

LovEmAll said:


> Congrats Rami!  It is stunning!  There is something so special about a LOVE...like JE, I would trade any and all my bags in a heartbeat for my LOVE.  Every time I look at my wrist, it makes me think of my amazing DH &#128525;.  Enjoy this special and beautiful piece.





georgiegirl27 said:


> Oh Rami00, she is beautiful   I was looking through some photos of the Cartier bracelets yesterday - so, so stunning - enjoy staring! (And please feel free to post many more modelling shots!) &#128516; xx





emilyrosie said:


> Absolutely gorgeous Rami!!  Enjoy.





AnnetteHK said:


> Beautiful !
> Well done !





Bibi25260 said:


> Love your love bracelet, congrats!





tonkamama said:


> Stunning!  What a true treasure that you are going to appreciate it for life time.  Congrats!



Thank you ladies!


----------



## tutushopper

panthere55 said:


> My lady came today



What a fabulously gorgeous Lady Dior; congrats on this beauty!!


----------



## tutushopper

Tiffanyblue523 said:


> After much debating between the cuff and full bracelet,  I finally chose the love cuff in RG.  It's very comfortable to wear and I like the fact that I can put it on or take it off at any time.  Thank you for letting me share!  I'm so over the moon now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2901952



Congrats on your lovely new Love cuff!  It's so pretty and shiny!


----------



## tutushopper

Rami00 said:


> My first cartier love. I can't stop staring at it.



Cartier has been a busy stop for many here lately!  Congrats on your gorgeous diamond studded Love bracelet (and I like how you said "first" as they are a bit contagious).


----------



## tutushopper

I don't think I've posted this yet...I made my own trip to Cartier and came out with this Juste un Clou in wg.  It's not left my wrist since I opened the box.  I think it fits with my renovation theme and I just adore it.


----------



## cece1

tutushopper said:


> I don't think I've posted this yet...I made my own trip to Cartier and came out with this Juste un Clou in wg.  It's not left my wrist since I opened the box.  I think it fits with my renovation theme and I just adore it.




This is beautiful!!  Congrats!


----------



## minismurf04

Rami and Tutu!  Love LOVE your bracelets!


----------



## georgiegirl27

tutushopper said:


> I don't think I've posted this yet...I made my own trip to Cartier and came out with this Juste un Clou in wg.  It's not left my wrist since I opened the box.  I think it fits with my renovation theme and I just adore it.


Oh my goodness dear Tutu - this is GORGEOUS  xxx


----------



## PrincessCypress

tutushopper said:


> I don't think I've posted this yet...I made my own trip to Cartier and came out with this Juste un Clou in wg.  It's not left my wrist since I opened the box.  I think it fits with my renovation theme and I just adore it.



That is just too cute how you mention your juste un clou fits with your renovation theme, tutushopper!


----------



## hedgwin99

tutushopper said:


> I don't think I've posted this yet...I made my own trip to Cartier and came out with this Juste un Clou in wg.  It's not left my wrist since I opened the box.  I think it fits with my renovation theme and I just adore it.




Omg !!!!! I &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## LovEmAll

tutushopper said:


> I don't think I've posted this yet...I made my own trip to Cartier and came out with this Juste un Clou in wg.  It's not left my wrist since I opened the box.  I think it fits with my renovation theme and I just adore it.




Perfection!  I want this exact piece to be my next cartier piece!  It's so beautiful.  Congrats tutu!!


----------



## Rami00

tutushopper said:


> Cartier has been a busy stop for many here lately!  Congrats on your gorgeous diamond studded Love bracelet (and I like how you said "first" as they are a bit contagious).



Thank you Tutu! You are so right.. I am already working on my second.

I love your JUC ..stunning! Congrats.


----------



## Rami00

minismurf04 said:


> Rami and Tutu!  Love LOVE your bracelets!



Thank you minismurf04!


----------



## panthere55

tutushopper said:


> I don't think I've posted this yet...I made my own trip to Cartier and came out with this Juste un Clou in wg.  It's not left my wrist since I opened the box.  I think it fits with my renovation theme and I just adore it.




Yay congrats!!!! I got one few months ago and love it so much! We are twins!


----------



## panthere55

Rami00 said:


> My first cartier love. I can't stop staring at it.




Congratulations! It's beautiful!


----------



## panthere55

I have gone over to the dark side...never ever thought I would get fendi!


----------



## Rami00

panthere55 said:


> I have gone over to the dark side...never ever thought I would get fendi!


 
hahahaha! Congrats. love the colors...gorgeous.


----------



## Rami00

panthere55 said:


> Congratulations! It's beautiful!


 
Thank you


----------



## Designerhbgirl

panthere55 said:


> I have gone over to the dark side...never ever thought I would get fendi!


Congratulations! Fendi makes great bags!


----------



## Lawseenai

tutushopper said:


> I don't think I've posted this yet...I made my own trip to Cartier and came out with this Juste un Clou in wg.  It's not left my wrist since I opened the box.  I think it fits with my renovation theme and I just adore it.




Congrats tutu! Very beautiful!


----------



## cswanber

tutushopper said:


> I don't think I've posted this yet...I made my own trip to Cartier and came out with this Juste un Clou in wg.  It's not left my wrist since I opened the box.  I think it fits with my renovation theme and I just adore it.



This is beautiful! Congrats! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## tutushopper

panthere55 said:


> I have gone over to the dark side...never ever thought I would get fendi!



Oooooh love your bag and your snow!  I'm so snow jealous!  Your Fendi really brightens up the day; congrats on this stunner!


----------



## tutushopper

cece1 said:


> This is beautiful!!  Congrats!


Thank you so much!  


minismurf04 said:


> Rami and Tutu!  Love LOVE your bracelets!


Thank you!  Cartier is a very fun place to shop!  


georgiegirl27 said:


> Oh my goodness dear Tutu - this is GORGEOUS  xxx


Thank you so much!  I really do love it and like Rami love looking at it always sitting there.


PrincessCypress said:


> That is just too cute how you mention your juste un clou fits with your renovation theme, tutushopper!


It does fit, right?  Nails, screws, it's a theme jewelry trip!  I was totally enabled by the jewelry boards here and happy that I was as I really love it!


hedgwin99 said:


> Omg !!!!! I &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


Me, too!!!


----------



## tutushopper

LovEmAll said:


> Perfection!  I want this exact piece to be my next cartier piece!  It's so beautiful.  Congrats tutu!!


Thank you so much!  I highly recommend this as it's so unique and gorgeous and fun all at the same time.  I really think I love it more than my love bracelet.  


Rami00 said:


> Thank you Tutu! You are so right.. I am already working on my second.
> 
> I love your JUC ..stunning! Congrats.


Yep, Cartier is very addictive, and once you get another love, you'll be eying the JUC, too!  Thanks I truly love this piece.  Jewelry is quite dangerous but oh so pretty!


panthere55 said:


> Yay congrats!!!! I got one few months ago and love it so much! We are twins!


Oh yay!  What a fabulous piece to be twins on!  I adore mine as well!  


Lawseenai said:


> Congrats tutu! Very beautiful!


Thank you so much!  I'm in love with it!


cswanber said:


> This is beautiful! Congrats! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


Thank you!  It was love at first sight indeed!


----------



## vinbenphon1

tutushopper said:


> I don't think I've posted this yet...I made my own trip to Cartier and came out with this Juste un Clou in wg.  It's not left my wrist since I opened the box.  I think it fits with my renovation theme and I just adore it.



Oh my tutu that is simply stunning A fabulous piece in celebration of your reno.. Congrats. I bet will sparkle like mad under your gorgeous chandelier. 



panthere55 said:


> I have gone over to the dark side...never ever thought I would get fendi!



Love this picture, really needed some snow today - battling 105 fahrenheit today. And like the weather, your bag is hot  congrats Panthere55


----------



## emilyrosie

tutushopper said:


> I don't think I've posted this yet...I made my own trip to Cartier and came out with this Juste un Clou in wg.  It's not left my wrist since I opened the box.  I think it fits with my renovation theme and I just adore it.




This is beautiful!


----------



## Azn_Emma

Ohmygoodness that Cartier is beautiful. 

Valentines present from my fiancé! First Louis thing I've had in years. I'm super into it. Anything that can be monogrammed will be monogrammed!! ^__~


----------



## barbie444

So Beautiful! The Juste en Clou fits beautifully in the wrist. It's on my wishlist. 


tutushopper said:


> I don't think I've posted this yet...I made my own trip to Cartier and came out with this Juste un Clou in wg.  It's not left my wrist since I opened the box.  I think it fits with my renovation theme and I just adore it.


----------



## loveithateit

panthere55 said:


> I have gone over to the dark side...never ever thought I would get fendi!




How cute! Love the colors. Congrats!


----------



## Cuteandcouture

Congrats Tutushopper and Rami00 on your cartier arm candy!!! I'm drooling from ban island!!!!


----------



## ldldb

tutushopper said:


> I don't think I've posted this yet...I made my own trip to Cartier and came out with this Juste un Clou in wg.  It's not left my wrist since I opened the box.  I think it fits with my renovation theme and I just adore it.



great buy, Tutu! i've always preferred the JuC to the more ubiquitous Love. now if they'd only let us custom order the JuCs with other precious gems...


----------



## ldldb

Azn_Emma said:


> Ohmygoodness that Cartier is beautiful.
> 
> Valentines present from my fiancé! First Louis thing I've had in years. I'm super into it. Anything that can be monogrammed will be monogrammed!! ^__~
> 
> View attachment 2906860



what a lovely passport holder. i adore personalized SLGs from LV!


----------



## hedgwin99

panthere55 said:


> I have gone over to the dark side...never ever thought I would get fendi!




Cute! Nowu need a monster charm to go with it &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## Bibi25260

tutushopper said:


> I don't think I've posted this yet...I made my own trip to Cartier and came out with this Juste un Clou in wg.  It's not left my wrist since I opened the box.  I think it fits with my renovation theme and I just adore it.


Wow this one is stunning, congrats!


----------



## Bibi25260

panthere55 said:


> I have gone over to the dark side...never ever thought I would get fendi!


So colorful and fun, congrats!


----------



## whoknowsx

tutushopper said:


> I don't think I've posted this yet...I made my own trip to Cartier and came out with this Juste un Clou in wg.  It's not left my wrist since I opened the box.  I think it fits with my renovation theme and I just adore it.



oh my god. it's PERFECT.


----------



## libertygirl

tutushopper said:


> I don't think I've posted this yet...I made my own trip to Cartier and came out with this Juste un Clou in wg.  It's not left my wrist since I opened the box.  I think it fits with my renovation theme and I just adore it.



This is just _stunning_! Such a beautiful piece! Congrats!!


----------



## libertygirl

Azn_Emma said:


> Ohmygoodness that Cartier is beautiful.
> 
> Valentines present from my fiancé! First Louis thing I've had in years. I'm super into it. Anything that can be monogrammed will be monogrammed!! ^__~
> 
> View attachment 2906860



Fabulous! I love monogrammed LV - ever since I saw a pic of Karlie Kloss' monogrammed luggage, I've been head over heels


----------



## Rami00

Cuteandcouture said:


> Congrats Tutushopper and Rami00 on your cartier arm candy!!! I'm drooling from ban island!!!!


 
Thank you Cuteandcouture. Feels like it took me forever to get it.


----------



## Tiffanyblue523

tutushopper said:


> Congrats on your lovely new Love cuff!  It's so pretty and shiny!




Thank you, tutu!  It's my first cartier piece.  Seems like it won't be the last!  Maybe a yg cuff/bracelet with diamonds next?  &#128513;. Your wg juc with diamonds is so stunning!


----------



## georgiegirl27

Tiffanyblue523 said:


> After much debating between the cuff and full bracelet,  I finally chose the love cuff in RG.  It's very comfortable to wear and I like the fact that I can put it on or take it off at any time.  Thank you for letting me share!  I'm so over the moon now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2901952


What a lovely choice - so LOVE these bracelets!     Congratulations  x


----------



## JE2824

tutushopper said:


> I don't think I've posted this yet...I made my own trip to Cartier and came out with this Juste un Clou in wg.  It's not left my wrist since I opened the box.  I think it fits with my renovation theme and I just adore it.



Aww, Tutu!! It is stunning!!! I kind of regret not getting the diamons in the JUC. I think it is the perfect amount of sparkle. Congratulations! I was telling Rami, that I cherish my Cartier pieces more than anything. Congrats, my friend! These will be great to pass down to our girls. XXXOO.


----------



## JE2824

panthere55 said:


> I have gone over to the dark side...never ever thought I would get fendi!



BAHAHA!! I love it, panthere! Perfect pic!!


----------



## tonkamama

tutushopper said:


> I don't think I've posted this yet...I made my own trip to Cartier and came out with this Juste un Clou in wg.  It's not left my wrist since I opened the box.  I think it fits with my renovation theme and I just adore it.



Wow Another stunning bracelet!  Love ....


----------



## tonkamama

panthere55 said:


> I have gone over to the dark side...never ever thought I would get fendi!



So cute!  Congrats on your new fend bag.


----------



## AnnetteHK

Ferragamo Sofia.


----------



## noreen_uk

AnnetteHK said:


> View attachment 2907929
> 
> 
> Ferragamo Sofia.



beautiful bag congrats


----------



## BBG chanel girl

panthere55 said:


> I have gone over to the dark side...never ever thought I would get fendi!



This one is super adorable. How fun!


----------



## Jujuma

AnnetteHK said:


> View attachment 2907929
> 
> 
> Ferragamo Sofia.




You didn't say Sofia was new! So beautiful. Of course she deserved to go out. My Fendi got a good month of wear before Ms C came along so I don't feel to bad for giving her a rest. We have to be fair, even if we have our favorites! Enjoy Sofia.


----------



## noreen_uk

tutushopper said:


> I don't think I've posted this yet...I made my own trip to Cartier and came out with this Juste un Clou in wg.  It's not left my wrist since I opened the box.  I think it fits with my renovation theme and I just adore it.



OMG tutu this is so stunning congrats


----------



## noreen_uk

Rami00 said:


> My first cartier love. I can't stop staring at it.



oh wow so beautiful congrats and enjoy rami you deserved it


----------



## AnnetteHK

Jujuma said:


> You didn't say Sofia was new! So beautiful. Of course she deserved to go out. My Fendi got a good month of wear before Ms C came along so I don't feel to bad for giving her a rest. We have to be fair, even if we have our favorites! Enjoy Sofia.




Actually Sofia is a year old, but today was the 3rd time I took her out !
Don't worry, Ms C will be out again tomorrow !!! &#128513;


----------



## Azn_Emma

Aaand this is what my baby thinks of my new Goyard -____-


----------



## Rami00

noreen_uk said:


> oh wow so beautiful congrats and enjoy rami you deserved it



Thank you Noreen!


----------



## georgiegirl27

Azn_Emma said:


> Aaand this is what my baby thinks of my new Goyard -____-
> 
> View attachment 2908153


lol... how cute is this  x


----------



## tutushopper

AnnetteHK said:


> View attachment 2907929
> 
> 
> Ferragamo Sofia.


*
This is drop dead gorgeous!! Congrats on this super buy!*


----------



## tutushopper

Azn_Emma said:


> Ohmygoodness that Cartier is beautiful.
> 
> Valentines present from my fiancé! First Louis thing I've had in years. I'm super into it. Anything that can be monogrammed will be monogrammed!! ^__~
> 
> View attachment 2906860



How sweet of your fiancé to have it monogrammed for you, too!  Congrats!!


----------



## tutushopper

vinbenphon1 said:


> Oh my tutu that is simply stunning A fabulous piece in celebration of your reno.. Congrats. I bet will sparkle like mad under your gorgeous chandelier.


Thank you so much!  It does sparkle and that chandelier is now up and hanging and just wow!  


emilyrosie said:


> This is beautiful!


Thank you so much!


barbie444 said:


> So Beautiful! The Juste en Clou fits beautifully in the wrist. It's on my wishlist.


Thank you!  It is definitely something that went on my wish list after lurking on the jewelry forum, and I'm glad it did because I just adore it!  


Cuteandcouture said:


> Congrats Tutushopper and Rami00 on your cartier arm candy!!! I'm drooling from ban island!!!!


Thank you!  I had to swim out for it and now I'm back banned again!  


ldldb said:


> great buy, Tutu! i've always preferred the JuC to the more ubiquitous Love. now if they'd only let us custom order the JuCs with other precious gems...


I must say having both that I do agree with you; I really like the JUC more than the Love. I'd love a special order with gemstones!


----------



## tutushopper

Bibi25260 said:


> Wow this one is stunning, congrats!


Thank you so much!


whoknowsx said:


> oh my god. it's PERFECT.


Thank you; I'm in love completely!


libertygirl said:


> This is just _stunning_! Such a beautiful piece! Congrats!!


Thank you; I really think the same.


Tiffanyblue523 said:


> Thank you, tutu!  It's my first cartier piece.  Seems like it won't be the last!  Maybe a yg cuff/bracelet with diamonds next?  &#128513;. Your wg juc with diamonds is so stunning!


You will always remember your first!  They are every bit as contagious as any bag or other jewelry store, so you'll be back!  The JUC goes so well with the Love. 


JE2824 said:


> Aww, Tutu!! It is stunning!!! I kind of regret not getting the diamons in the JUC. I think it is the perfect amount of sparkle. Congratulations! I was telling Rami, that I cherish my Cartier pieces more than anything. Congrats, my friend! These will be great to pass down to our girls. XXXOO.


Thank you so much!  I'll be passing mine down for sure, and I really think the diamonds add just the right amount of sparkle without being too flashy for daily wear.  This piece has not left my wrist since I unboxed it.


----------



## tutushopper

tonkamama said:


> Wow Another stunning bracelet!  Love ....



Thank you so much!  It seems to be the season for them!


----------



## tutushopper

noreen_uk said:


> OMG tutu this is so stunning congrats


Thank you so much!


Azn_Emma said:


> Aaand this is what my baby thinks of my new Goyard -____-
> 
> View attachment 2908153


That is beyond adorable!  Congrats on your new Goyard!


----------



## Jujuma

Azn_Emma said:


> Aaand this is what my baby thinks of my new Goyard -____-
> 
> View attachment 2908153




Oh my goodness! Baby either hates the Goyard or is claiming it for baby! I have a baby like that, always has the most serious look on his face, so cute. Enjoy Goyard if baby let's you use it!


----------



## baghagg

tutushopper said:


> I don't think I've posted this yet...I made my own trip to Cartier and came out with this Juste un Clou in wg.  It's not left my wrist since I opened the box.  I think it fits with my renovation theme and I just adore it.



Beautiful, sparkly Juste en Clou.  Way more than 'just a nail' imho lol.  Enjoy Tutu!


----------



## tutushopper

baghagg said:


> Beautiful, sparkly Juste en Clou.  Way more than 'just a nail' imho lol.  Enjoy Tutu!



Merci bien!  I think it's a pretty great nail myself.


----------



## panthere55

Bibi25260 said:


> So colorful and fun, congrats!


 


JE2824 said:


> BAHAHA!! I love it, panthere! Perfect pic!!


 


tonkamama said:


> So cute!  Congrats on your new fend bag.


 


BBG chanel girl said:


> This one is super adorable. How fun!




Thank you so much!


----------



## panthere55

vinbenphon1 said:


> Oh my tutu that is simply stunning A fabulous piece in celebration of your reno.. Congrats. I bet will sparkle like mad under your gorgeous chandelier.
> 
> 
> 
> Love this picture, really needed some snow today - battling 105 fahrenheit today. And like the weather, your bag is hot  congrats Panthere55


 


loveithateit said:


> How cute! Love the colors. Congrats!


 


hedgwin99 said:


> Cute! Nowu need a monster charm to go with it &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


 


Rami00 said:


> hahahaha! Congrats. love the colors...gorgeous.


 


Designerhbgirl said:


> Congratulations! Fendi makes great bags!




Thank you so much! No monster charm for me...this is as monster I will go! haha


----------



## baghagg

&#127932; At.  last....  my Love has come along&#127925; &#127926;


----------



## baghagg

&#127932;My lonely days are over ..
and life is like a song&#127926; 
Lol, thanks for letting me share


----------



## JE2824

baghagg said:


> &#127932;My lonely days are over ..
> and life is like a song&#127926;
> Lol, thanks for letting me share



OMG!  It is stunning! I am loving all the Cartier buys! I am sorry, but nothing beats a Cartier bracelet! Congrats, my friend!


----------



## averagejoe

baghagg said:


> &#127932;My lonely days are over ..
> and life is like a song&#127926;
> Lol, thanks for letting me share



Oh wow! I love the diamonds in this!


----------



## baghagg

Thank you JE and AJ..  It's been 'in the works' for a while..  I just had to 'pull the trigger' and decide on the size.


----------



## anniekins127

baghagg said:


> Thank you JE and AJ..  It's been 'in the works' for a while..  I just had to 'pull the trigger' and decide on the size.



It is so beautiful, congrats!


----------



## Rami00

baghagg said:


> &#127932; At.  last....  my Love has come along&#127925; &#127926;



Congrats! We are twinsies!  What size you get?


----------



## baghagg

anniekins127 said:


> It is so beautiful, congrats!



Ty


----------



## baghagg

Rami00 said:


> Congrats! We are twinsies!  What size you get?



Haha!  Rami, I finally decided on the size!!  Is yours rose gold too?


----------



## Rami00

baghagg said:


> Haha!  Rami, I finally decided on the size!!  Is yours rose gold too?



Oops! It looked like yellow gold to me ( mine is yellow). I guess it just doesn't happen with a dress lol


----------



## baghagg

rami00 said:


> oops! It looked like yellow gold to me ( mine is yellow). I guess it just doesn't happen with a dress lol



bahahahaha!!!!!


----------



## tutushopper

baghagg said:


> &#127932; At.  last....  my Love has come along&#127925; &#127926;



Yay!  It's gorgeous!  Congrats on your lovely new Cartier Love with sparklies!


----------



## baghagg

tutushopper said:


> Yay!  It's gorgeous!  Congrats on your lovely new Cartier Love with sparklies!



Thank you Tutu..  It's fun to sparkle, n'est pas?


----------



## noreen_uk

baghagg said:


> &#127932;My lonely days are over ..
> and life is like a song&#127926;
> Lol, thanks for letting me share



wow so stunning congrats


----------



## louboutal

baghagg said:


> &#127932;My lonely days are over ..
> and life is like a song&#127926;
> Lol, thanks for letting me share




I love this combo! Congrats and your debut music was perfect too! &#127926;&#9786;&#65039;


----------



## hedgwin99

baghagg said:


> &#127932;My lonely days are over ..
> and life is like a song&#127926;
> Lol, thanks for letting me share




I'm in &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;as well


----------



## emilyrosie

baghagg said:


> &#127932; At.  last....  my Love has come along&#127925; &#127926;


Absolutely beautiful! I am very envious of your LOVE.


----------



## georgiegirl27

baghagg said:


> &#127932; At.  last....  my Love has come along&#127925; &#127926;


Oooooh.... ladies, ladies, stop with the Cartier!!! hahahaha

Baghagg - this is just STUNNING   I am SOOOOO pleased for you


----------



## tutushopper

baghagg said:


> Thank you Tutu..  It's fun to sparkle, n'est pas?


Mais oui!


georgiegirl27 said:


> Oooooh.... ladies, ladies, stop with the Cartier!!! hahahaha
> 
> Baghagg - this is just STUNNING   I am SOOOOO pleased for you


It's a Cartier conspiracy!  They really do have some stunning jewelry!


----------



## georgiegirl27

tutushopper said:


> Mais oui!
> 
> It's a Cartier conspiracy!  They really do have some stunning jewelry!


Hello dear Tutu  

Haha... I don't doubt that for a minute....! 
I will be going past the door this week... I am just getting more and more concerned that I might go IN !!  hahahaha  ... 

You all look STUNNING in your gorgeous Cartier - absolutely stunning   x


----------



## LovEmAll

baghagg said:


> &#127932;My lonely days are over ..
> and life is like a song&#127926;
> Lol, thanks for letting me share




Congrats baghagg!!! It's stunning!!! So happy for you &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Jujuma

baghagg said:


> &#127932;My lonely days are over ..
> and life is like a song&#127926;
> Lol, thanks for letting me share




OMG! You lucky girl! It's so beautiful! I think you are at our special mall more than I am! And I know you are going to much more fun stores, I bought hair elastics today, lol. Enjoy the bracelet, it's stunning.


----------



## allure244

Hermes Black Croc CDC &#128525;&#128536;&#128139;
	

		
			
		

		
	




I was debating whether or not to get it since I have two black leather ones already - one gold and one silver hardware and both still with plastic wrap on the hardware cuz I haven't worn them out yet. Haha. Walked around for an hour and couldn't stop thinking about this baby so I went back to the store. Now I have to sell my black leather shw CDC. Three black CDCs is probably too excessive. Haha


----------



## Rami00

allure244 said:


> Hermes Black Croc CDC &#128525;&#128536;&#128139;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2911943
> 
> 
> I was debating whether or not to get it since I have two black leather ones already - one gold and one silver hardware and both still with plastic wrap on the hardware cuz I haven't worn them out yet. Haha. Walked around for an hour and couldn't stop thinking about this baby so I went back to the store. Now I have to sell my black leather shw CDC. Three black CDCs is probably too excessive. Haha



It's beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## tutushopper

allure244 said:


> Hermes Black Croc CDC &#128525;&#128536;&#128139;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2911943
> 
> 
> I was debating whether or not to get it since I have two black leather ones already - one gold and one silver hardware and both still with plastic wrap on the hardware cuz I haven't worn them out yet. Haha. Walked around for an hour and couldn't stop thinking about this baby so I went back to the store. Now I have to sell my black leather shw CDC. Three black CDCs is probably too excessive. Haha



This is so stunning; much better than your plain leather with the plastic still on!  Please wear this one and enjoy!  Congrats!


----------



## allure244

Rami00 said:


> It's beautiful! Congrats!







tutushopper said:


> This is so stunning; much better than your plain leather with the plastic still on!  Please wear this one and enjoy!  Congrats!




Thanks ladies. Tutu, even though I had the plastic on the hardware for the picture, I am going to take your advice and wear this baby soon sans plastic. &#128513;


----------



## JE2824

allure244 said:


> Hermes Black Croc CDC &#128525;&#128536;&#128139;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2911943
> 
> 
> I was debating whether or not to get it since I have two black leather ones already - one gold and one silver hardware and both still with plastic wrap on the hardware cuz I haven't worn them out yet. Haha. Walked around for an hour and couldn't stop thinking about this baby so I went back to the store. Now I have to sell my black leather shw CDC. Three black CDCs is probably too excessive. Haha




Oh, it's stunning! Love the croc! I'm thinking of going to Hermes to purchase the bracelet in black leather, and the belt. I keep seeing them on you beatific ladies! I love!!! Xx


----------



## panthere55

allure244 said:


> Hermes Black Croc CDC &#128525;&#128536;&#128139;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2911943
> 
> 
> I was debating whether or not to get it since I have two black leather ones already - one gold and one silver hardware and both still with plastic wrap on the hardware cuz I haven't worn them out yet. Haha. Walked around for an hour and couldn't stop thinking about this baby so I went back to the store. Now I have to sell my black leather shw CDC. Three black CDCs is probably too excessive. Haha



Congratulations! It's atrue beauty! And small scales just divine!!! I have blue marine cdc (color is basically black) and wear it all the time. I stopped wearing my regular black cdc after that one.


----------



## allure244

panthere55 said:


> Congratulations! It's atrue beauty! And small scales just divine!!! I have blue marine cdc (color is basically black) and wear it all the time. I stopped wearing my regular black cdc after that one.




Yes the small scales won me over. &#128516;
I have a feeling I'll be wearing this all the time as well.


----------



## emilyrosie

allure244 said:


> Hermes Black Croc CDC &#128525;&#128536;&#128139;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2911943
> 
> 
> I was debating whether or not to get it since I have two black leather ones already - one gold and one silver hardware and both still with plastic wrap on the hardware cuz I haven't worn them out yet. Haha. Walked around for an hour and couldn't stop thinking about this baby so I went back to the store. Now I have to sell my black leather shw CDC. Three black CDCs is probably too excessive. Haha




This is a real eye catcher. Congrats, she's a beauty!


----------



## CoachGrrl

New pair of Gucci Knee Highs.


----------



## tutushopper

CoachGrrl said:


> New pair of Gucci Knee Highs.



Congrats on your fab new boots!


----------



## CoachGrrl

Thanks!


----------



## hedgwin99

MM lime/meth rodeo finally come to me! Now I really need it in pm tho!!&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## tutushopper

hedgwin99 said:


> MM lime/meth rodeo finally come to me! Now I really need it in pm tho!!&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2914145



Fabulous find; congrats and good luck with the search for the PM!


----------



## MASEML

hedgwin99 said:


> MM lime/meth rodeo finally come to me! Now I really need it in pm tho!!&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2914145



Congrats hedgwin! Beautiful!!


----------



## hedgwin99

tutushopper said:


> Fabulous find; congrats and good luck with the search for the PM!







MASEML said:


> Congrats hedgwin! Beautiful!!




Thank you ladies


----------



## Livi777

Moschino vintage belt and Charm crossbody bag &#128522;


----------



## LOUKPEACH

Livi777 said:


> Moschino vintage belt and Charm crossbody bag &#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2917283
> View attachment 2917285


Beautiful bag indeed!


----------



## Rami00

It's my jewelry year! Bought one for my maman so we could play matchy matchy! I love Tiffany's dbty collection. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## tutushopper

Livi777 said:


> Moschino vintage belt and Charm crossbody bag &#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2917283
> View attachment 2917285



Congrats on your fab Moschino pieces!


----------



## tutushopper

Rami00 said:


> It's my jewelry year! Bought one for my maman so we could play matchy matchy! I love Tiffany's dbty collection. Thanks for letting me share.



Pretty pretty and so sweet of you to buy another so you two could match; congrats!


----------



## Rami00

tutushopper said:


> Pretty pretty and so sweet of you to buy another so you two could match; congrats!



Thank you tutu!


----------



## emilyrosie

Rami00 said:


> It's my jewelry year! Bought one for my maman so we could play matchy matchy! I love Tiffany's dbty collection. Thanks for letting me share.




So elegant and pretty! And how lovely to be matching too


----------



## georgiegirl27

Rami00 said:


> It's my jewelry year! Bought one for my maman so we could play matchy matchy! I love Tiffany's dbty collection. Thanks for letting me share.


Great choices as always   x


----------



## Rami00

emilyrosie said:


> So elegant and pretty! And how lovely to be matching too


 


georgiegirl27 said:


> Great choices as always   x


 
Thank you ladies!


----------



## CornishMon

View attachment 2918521


----------



## georgiegirl27

CornishMon said:


> View attachment 2918521


Ooooh, I saw this one - or one very similar to it at the beginning of the week  

Congratulations CornishMon - the monogram with the black leather looks really smart  x


----------



## CornishMon

georgiegirl27 said:


> Ooooh, I saw this one - or one very similar to it at the beginning of the week
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations CornishMon - the monogram with the black leather looks really smart  x




Thank you it is really a smart looking bag!


----------



## Yongs

Rami00 said:


> It's my jewelry year! Bought one for my maman so we could play matchy matchy! I love Tiffany's dbty collection. Thanks for letting me share.




Congrats Rami00. It's simple and beautiful. May I know how big is the diamond?


----------



## JazzyMac

Needed a tiny casual wallet for my Chanel. So I indulged. Twice. For some reason I cannot get away from the Vernis Amarante!!


----------



## JazzyMac

CornishMon said:


> View attachment 2918521




Oh my hats gorgeous!!!


----------



## JE2824

Rami00 said:


> It's my jewelry year! Bought one for my maman so we could play matchy matchy! I love Tiffany's dbty collection. Thanks for letting me share.




Beautiful, rami! Love this piece! I much prefer dainty necklaces such as this. Perfection! Xxoo


----------



## CornishMon

JazzyMac said:


> Oh my hats gorgeous!!!




Thank you really like the bag a lot!


----------



## i love louie

JazzyMac said:


> Needed a tiny casual wallet for my Chanel. So I indulged. Twice. For some reason I cannot get away from the Vernis Amarante!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2919180



Love it jazzy! Hubby just bought me the damier one!


----------



## JazzyMac

i love louie said:


> Love it jazzy! Hubby just bought me the damier one!



That's really cool.  I always bypassed these until I realized I needed something for change and small things.  Now I love it.


----------



## i love louie

JazzyMac said:


> That's really cool.  I always bypassed these until I realized I needed something for change and small things.  Now I love it.



Me too! It's bigger than I thought. Love it in vernis =)


----------



## baghagg

Rami00 said:


> It's my jewelry year! Bought one for my maman so we could play matchy matchy! I love Tiffany's dbty collection. Thanks for letting me share.



How lovely, on so many levels.  Very, very nice. Rami.


----------



## whoknowsx

I have a bag or two I still may want to buy as I'm still looking for a spacious crossbody bag (my WOCs aren't cutting it), but I'm mostly moving over to Jewerly. I've stocked up on a few H items - two CDCs, one clic clac, two double tours, and now
I've added my first cartier piece -- The love bracelet of course  




Hoping to add a yellow gold with diamonds


----------



## i love louie

whoknowsx said:


> I have a bag or two I still may want to buy as I'm still looking for a spacious crossbody bag (my WOCs aren't cutting it), but I'm mostly moving over to Jewerly. I've stocked up on a few H items - two CDCs, one clic clac, two double tours, and now
> I've added my first cartier piece -- The love bracelet of course
> 
> View attachment 2920040
> 
> 
> Hoping to add a yellow gold with diamonds



So gorgeous girl !!


----------



## tutushopper

CornishMon said:


> View attachment 2918521



Pretty pretty; congrats!


----------



## tutushopper

JazzyMac said:


> Needed a tiny casual wallet for my Chanel. So I indulged. Twice. For some reason I cannot get away from the Vernis Amarante!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2919180



Twice is good; these two are fabulous!  Congrats!


----------



## tutushopper

whoknowsx said:


> I have a bag or two I still may want to buy as I'm still looking for a spacious crossbody bag (my WOCs aren't cutting it), but I'm mostly moving over to Jewerly. I've stocked up on a few H items - two CDCs, one clic clac, two double tours, and now
> I've added my first cartier piece -- The love bracelet of course
> 
> View attachment 2920040
> 
> 
> Hoping to add a yellow gold with diamonds



Congrats on your first Love; it's gorgeous and looks so lovely on you!


----------



## JazzyMac

whoknowsx said:


> I have a bag or two I still may want to buy as I'm still looking for a spacious crossbody bag (my WOCs aren't cutting it), but I'm mostly moving over to Jewerly. I've stocked up on a few H items - two CDCs, one clic clac, two double tours, and now
> I've added my first cartier piece -- The love bracelet of course
> 
> View attachment 2920040
> 
> 
> Hoping to add a yellow gold with diamonds




Oh that's awesome!  I can't wait until I get my Cartier!!


----------



## Rami00

JE2824 said:


> Beautiful, rami! Love this piece! I much prefer dainty necklaces such as this. Perfection! Xxoo





baghagg said:


> How lovely, on so many levels.  Very, very nice. Rami.



Thank you beautiful ladies!


----------



## Rami00

whoknowsx said:


> I have a bag or two I still may want to buy as I'm still looking for a spacious crossbody bag (my WOCs aren't cutting it), but I'm mostly moving over to Jewerly. I've stocked up on a few H items - two CDCs, one clic clac, two double tours, and now
> I've added my first cartier piece -- The love bracelet of course
> 
> View attachment 2920040
> 
> 
> Hoping to add a yellow gold with diamonds


Congrats! Beautiful! Love love Cartier!


----------



## whoknowsx

Rami, tutu and jazzymac, thank you! I fall more in LOVE everyday!


----------



## LaureW

I've been looking for a new bigger bag and since I don't like any styles from Chanel right now, I bought this Céline Edge Bag:


----------



## tutushopper

LaureW said:


> I've been looking for a new bigger bag and since I don't like any styles from Chanel right now, I bought this Céline Edge Bag:



Such a lovely bag; congrats!!


----------



## Designerhbgirl

LaureW said:


> I've been looking for a new bigger bag and since I don't like any styles from Chanel right now, I bought this Céline Edge Bag:


Love your Edge bag, it's beautiful!


----------



## Bibi25260

baghagg said:


> &#127932;My lonely days are over ..
> and life is like a song&#127926;
> Lol, thanks for letting me share


Love your love bracelet!


----------



## Bibi25260

allure244 said:


> Hermes Black Croc CDC &#128525;&#128536;&#128139;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2911943
> 
> 
> I was debating whether or not to get it since I have two black leather ones already - one gold and one silver hardware and both still with plastic wrap on the hardware cuz I haven't worn them out yet. Haha. Walked around for an hour and couldn't stop thinking about this baby so I went back to the store. Now I have to sell my black leather shw CDC. Three black CDCs is probably too excessive. Haha


Love this croc, something different and not so common.


----------



## Bibi25260

Rami00 said:


> It's my jewelry year! Bought one for my maman so we could play matchy matchy! I love Tiffany's dbty collection. Thanks for letting me share.


Gorgeous necklace and so sweet to buy one for your mother!


----------



## Bibi25260

whoknowsx said:


> I have a bag or two I still may want to buy as I'm still looking for a spacious crossbody bag (my WOCs aren't cutting it), but I'm mostly moving over to Jewerly. I've stocked up on a few H items - two CDCs, one clic clac, two double tours, and now
> I've added my first cartier piece -- The love bracelet of course
> 
> View attachment 2920040
> 
> 
> Hoping to add a yellow gold with diamonds


Wice decision! Congrats on this beauty!


----------



## Bibi25260

LaureW said:


> I've been looking for a new bigger bag and since I don't like any styles from Chanel right now, I bought this Céline Edge Bag:


Gorgeous bag and lovely color combination!


----------



## Rami00

Bibi25260 said:


> Gorgeous necklace and so sweet to buy one for your mother!



Thank you Bibi.


----------



## Pursebop

*oopsie daisy... *


----------



## CornishMon

******** said:


> *oopsie daisy... *




You crack me up!  What's in the box girl!  Lol


----------



## Pursebop

CornishMon said:


> You crack me up!  What's in the box girl!  Lol


*CornishMon I may start a reveal thread in LV, if not you can always check @******** blog or instagram :lolots:
Are you a cereal lover? *


----------



## AnnetteHK

CornishMon said:


> View attachment 2918521




Wow wow wow !
I was just looking at this online and I thought it's pretty nice !
Congrats !!! Beautiful bag ! Enjoy !


----------



## AnnetteHK

Rami00 said:


> It's my jewelry year! Bought one for my maman so we could play matchy matchy! I love Tiffany's dbty collection. Thanks for letting me share.




LOVE the Diamonds by the Yard collection !
The bracelet is part of me !


----------



## Cuteandcouture

AnnetteHK said:


> LOVE the Diamonds by the Yard collection !
> The bracelet is part of me !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2929922




Nice bracelet!!


----------



## AnnetteHK

Cuteandcouture said:


> Nice bracelet!!




The rings are pretty nice too. Check them out if you haven't already.


----------



## Rami00

AnnetteHK said:


> LOVE the Diamonds by the Yard collection !
> The bracelet is part of me !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2929922


 
WOW! these two pieces look stunning together. congrats!


----------



## Lawseenai

AnnetteHK said:


> LOVE the Diamonds by the Yard collection !
> The bracelet is part of me !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2929922




Very pretty Annette!


----------



## AnnetteHK

Lawseenai said:


> Very pretty Annette!







Rami00 said:


> WOW! these two pieces look stunning together. congrats!







Cuteandcouture said:


> Nice bracelet!!




Thank you !
They're my babies, on me at all times ! The [emoji169] is also from Tiffany. I sometimes wear them with my VCA little butterfly bracelet when they're bored on their own !


----------



## noreen_uk

AnnetteHK said:


> LOVE the Diamonds by the Yard collection !
> The bracelet is part of me !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2929922



beautiful bracelet annette


----------



## whoknowsx

AnnetteHK said:


> LOVE the Diamonds by the Yard collection !
> The bracelet is part of me !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2929922




Omg how beautiful!


----------



## Chanel316

Wonderful non-Chanel purchases everyone. Finally took a splurge on these items!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Chanel316 said:


> Wonderful non-Chanel purchases everyone. Finally took a splurge on these items!!


A gorgeous Veneta bag a your shoes are tdf!


----------



## Chanel316

Bibi25260 said:


> A gorgeous Veneta bag a your shoes are tdf!



Thank you Bibi...


----------



## tutushopper

******** said:


> *oopsie daisy... *



Congrats on your new LV!


----------



## tutushopper

AnnetteHK said:


> LOVE the Diamonds by the Yard collection !
> The bracelet is part of me !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2929922



Pretty, pretty diamonds!  Congrats on your lately splurge!


----------



## tutushopper

Chanel316 said:


> Wonderful non-Chanel purchases everyone. Finally took a splurge on these items!!



Beautiful BV bag and CL shoes; congrats!


----------



## Bentley1

This is a bit belated...A Vday gift from DH.  VCA Sweet Alhambra MOP earrings. Love them to death!!!


----------



## tutushopper

Bentley1 said:


> This is a bit belated...A Vday gift from DH.  VCA Sweet Alhambra MOP earrings. Love them to death!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2930497



Beautiful MOP!  How very sweet of your DH to get these SA VCA for you!


----------



## Bentley1

tutushopper said:


> Beautiful MOP!  How very sweet of your DH to get these SA VCA for you!



Hi tutu,

Thank you so much! It was a very pleasant surprise!! &#128522;


----------



## luvprada

cuteandcouture said:


> nice bracelet!!



+ 1


----------



## luvprada

bibi25260 said:


> a gorgeous veneta bag a your shoes are tdf!



+ 1


----------



## LovEmAll

Bentley1 said:


> This is a bit belated...A Vday gift from DH.  VCA Sweet Alhambra MOP earrings. Love them to death!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2930497







Chanel316 said:


> Wonderful non-Chanel purchases everyone. Finally took a splurge on these items!!




Congrats on these beauties ladies!


----------



## georgiegirl27

Bentley1 said:


> This is a bit belated...A Vday gift from DH.  VCA Sweet Alhambra MOP earrings. Love them to death!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2930497




Oh these are beautiful Bentley - great choice from your DH too! Many congratulations! [emoji3] xx


----------



## georgiegirl27

AnnetteHK said:


> LOVE the Diamonds by the Yard collection !
> The bracelet is part of me !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2929922




So ladylike - they look so beautiful- you say you wear them almost daily - are they fragile at all? xx


----------



## AnnetteHK

georgiegirl27 said:


> So ladylike - they look so beautiful- you say you wear them almost daily - are they fragile at all? xx




I don't take them off at all !  The diamonds by the yard one has been on me for 2 years at least !  The heart one is a few months old.


----------



## georgiegirl27

AnnetteHK said:


> I don't take them off at all !  The diamonds by the yard one has been on me for 2 years at least !  The heart one is a few months old.




Wow, that's great to hear - Thank you!  xx


----------



## Bentley1

LovEmAll said:


> Congrats on these beauties ladies!



Thank you!  



georgiegirl27 said:


> Oh these are beautiful Bentley - great choice from your DH too! Many congratulations! [emoji3] xx



Thank you so much, georgiegirl!!  He definitely had some hints along the way, lol, but he did really good with surprising me!


----------



## georgiegirl27

Bentley1 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much, georgiegirl!!  He definitely had some hints along the way, lol, but he did really good with surprising me!




That sounds absolutely lovely - enjoy  xx


----------



## karenab

My Celine Box in red!! It's pre-owned and I love it


----------



## anniekins127

karenab said:


> My Celine Box in red!! It's pre-owned and I love it




Love!


----------



## Rami00

karenab said:


> My Celine Box in red!! It's pre-owned and I love it



 so lux.


----------



## tutushopper

karenab said:


> My Celine Box in red!! It's pre-owned and I love it



Ooooh such a radiant *red*; congrats!!


----------



## georgiegirl27

karenab said:


> My Celine Box in red!! It's pre-owned and I love it




This looks so lovely - would love to see a couple more pics when you get the chance? [emoji1] xx


----------



## karenab

georgiegirl27 said:


> This looks so lovely - would love to see a couple more pics when you get the chance? [emoji1] xx



Thank you guys.  Georgiegirl here's two more for you.  The last one is a comparison to my 14C jumbo:


----------



## georgiegirl27

karenab said:


> Thank you guys.  Georgiegirl here's two more for you.  The last one is a comparison to my 14C jumbo:




Thank you so much for the extra pics - I like it even more! Lol xx


----------



## karenab

georgiegirl27 said:


> Thank you so much for the extra pics - I like it even more! Lol xx



Aww thank you.  Are you after one?


----------



## Bibi25260

Bentley1 said:


> This is a bit belated...A Vday gift from DH.  VCA Sweet Alhambra MOP earrings. Love them to death!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2930497


They're gorgeous, such a great gift, congrats!


----------



## Bibi25260

karenab said:


> My Celine Box in red!! It's pre-owned and I love it


Such a beautiful red and gorgeous bag, congrats!


----------



## Calliandraroad

karenab said:


> My Celine Box in red!! It's pre-owned and I love it



Both of your bags are a beautiful shade of red!!


----------



## georgiegirl27

karenab said:


> Aww thank you.  Are you after one?


I am so tempted on this one as I love the gorgeous deep red AND the simplicity of design, but I have just pulled the trigger on something else that stole my heart - reveal tomorrow  x


----------



## whoknowsx

I snagged this celine micro in dune and goyard senat pouch size mm while in paris this last week. I also snagged a givenchy pandora. Suffice it to say, I've really branched out from Chanel after spending my last two years collecting chanel (and hermes) exclusively.


----------



## whoknowsx

karenab said:


> Thank you guys.  Georgiegirl here's two more for you.  The last one is a comparison to my 14C jumbo:




She's perfect! You have a great red collection!


----------



## karenab

Bibi25260 said:


> Such a beautiful red and gorgeous bag, congrats!







Calliandraroad said:


> Both of your bags are a beautiful shade of red!!







whoknowsx said:


> She's perfect! You have a great red collection!




Thank you guys.  Today the black one came in too.  It was the two Celine colours that I most wanted. Black and red.  Both are pre-loved!


----------



## PuccaNGaru

whoknowsx said:


> I snagged this celine micro in dune and goyard senat pouch size mm while in paris this last week. I also snagged a givenchy pandora. Suffice it to say, I've really branched out from Chanel after spending my last two years collecting chanel (and hermes) exclusively.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2935785



What gorgeous items!! Do you mind sharing the price of the micro in euros? I am going back to Paris in May and have this bag in mind. I am also thinking of a Goyard, the St. Louis PM. Of course, I'm sure that by then the prices will increase.


----------



## whoknowsx

PuccaNGaru said:


> What gorgeous items!! Do you mind sharing the price of the micro in euros? I am going back to Paris in May and have this bag in mind. I am also thinking of a Goyard, the St. Louis PM. Of course, I'm sure that by then the prices will increase.




Thank you! I'm new to celine but I think the forum said price varies based off of type of leather (this one is pebbled). It was 1950 euro including vat but had a pretty substantial (over 200 euro) vat return. Hopefully the dollar is still doing so well in May! Goodluck!


----------



## whoknowsx

karenab said:


> Thank you guys.  Today the black one came in too.  It was the two Celine colours that I most wanted. Black and red.  Both are pre-loved!
> 
> View attachment 2935884




Stunner! Both are in such great condition!


----------



## karenab

whoknowsx said:


> Stunner! Both are in such great condition!



Thank you!   I am very lucky


----------



## tutushopper

whoknowsx said:


> I snagged this celine micro in dune and goyard senat pouch size mm while in paris this last week. I also snagged a givenchy pandora. Suffice it to say, I've really branched out from Chanel after spending my last two years collecting chanel (and hermes) exclusively.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2935785



Gorgeous buys!  There's a whole world out there beyond Chanel with some beautiful bags like you bought!!


----------



## tutushopper

karenab said:


> Thank you guys.  Today the black one came in too.  It was the two Celine colours that I most wanted. Black and red.  Both are pre-loved!
> 
> View attachment 2935884



How lovely!  This pairs so well with your red one, too!  Congrats on them both!


----------



## tonkamama

karenab said:


> My Celine Box in red!! It's pre-owned and I love it




What s beauty!


----------



## tonkamama

Bentley1 said:


> This is a bit belated...A Vday gift from DH.  VCA Sweet Alhambra MOP earrings. Love them to death!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2930497




So elegant.


----------



## karenab

tutushopper said:


> How lovely!  This pairs so well with your red one, too!  Congrats on them both!




Thanks Tutu. Yes black and red are two great colours to have.  I really am so lucky to have them.  



tonkamama said:


> What s beauty!




Thank you lovely! I love them both equally.


----------



## Bentley1

tonkamama said:


> So elegant.




Thank you! [emoji4]


----------



## tonkamama

*My small H haul...  *





*Karlotta & Kalliste Sandals.  I live in sandals all summer long... *




*Horse head paper weight *




*Found a perfect spot for this little guy in my living room...*


----------



## Rami00

tonkamama said:


> *My small H haul...  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Karlotta & Kalliste Sandals.  I live in sandals all summer long... *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Horse head paper weight *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Found a perfect spot for this little guy in my living room...*



Wow! Wow! Wow! Love em all. I couldn't decide when I saw the karoletta sandals couple of weeks ago. Whenever possible mod shot would be awesome.


----------



## Rami00

whoknowsx said:


> I snagged this celine micro in dune and goyard senat pouch size mm while in paris this last week. I also snagged a givenchy pandora. Suffice it to say, I've really branched out from Chanel after spending my last two years collecting chanel (and hermes) exclusively.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2935785



Beautiful color!


----------



## tutushopper

tonkamama said:


> *My small H haul...  *
> 
> *Karlotta & Kalliste Sandals.  I live in sandals all summer long... *
> 
> *Horse head paper weight *
> 
> *Found a perfect spot for this little guy in my living room...*



Cute, cute, cute sandals!  Congrats and you will have happy H feet all summer long!  The paperweight is fabulous!  What a great haul!


----------



## whoknowsx

tonkamama said:


> *My small H haul...  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Karlotta & Kalliste Sandals.  I live in sandals all summer long... *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Horse head paper weight *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Found a perfect spot for this little guy in my living room...*




Perfect haul. I love the paperweight!


----------



## whoknowsx

Thank you rami and tutu :*


----------



## georgiegirl27

karenab said:


> Thank you guys.  Today the black one came in too.  It was the two Celine colours that I most wanted. Black and red.  Both are pre-loved!
> 
> View attachment 2935884


Did you get it?   xx


----------



## karenab

georgiegirl27 said:


> Did you get it?   xx




Yes. Both are mine &#128522;


----------



## georgiegirl27

karenab said:


> Yes. Both are mine &#128522;


Wooo Hooo!!  I am SO happy for you!  
I thought the deep red was absolutely beautiful - and the black is CLASSICALLY beautiful - Congratulations - two stunning and timeless bags  x


----------



## anne1218

Was going to the Chanel store to look at the all black bag hubby got me this instead. So happy!!! Although I still want my Chanel but I'm ok with this for now


----------



## georgiegirl27

anne1218 said:


> Was going to the Chanel store to look at the all black bag hubby got me this instead. So happy!!! Although I still want my Chanel but I'm ok with this for now


Great choice by hubby!      They are beautiful bracelets  x


----------



## anniekins127

anne1218 said:


> Was going to the Chanel store to look at the all black bag hubby got me this instead. So happy!!! Although I still want my Chanel but I'm ok with this for now




Those are to die for -- I want the gold one so badly! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Rami00

anne1218 said:


> Was going to the Chanel store to look at the all black bag hubby got me this instead. So happy!!! Although I still want my Chanel but I'm ok with this for now



Stunning! Congratulations!! The white gold with 4 diamonds is next on my list..


----------



## tutushopper

anne1218 said:


> Was going to the Chanel store to look at the all black bag hubby got me this instead. So happy!!! Although I still want my Chanel but I'm ok with this for now



Ooooooh pretty Cartier love!  I think your hubby did very, very well!  Congrats!  Your two loves are gorgeous, and you can look down and see them anytime, even when you carry no bag.


----------



## karenab

georgiegirl27 said:


> Wooo Hooo!!  I am SO happy for you!
> 
> I thought the deep red was absolutely beautiful - and the black is CLASSICALLY beautiful - Congratulations - two stunning and timeless bags  x




Thank you!!!! I agree! Couldn't have said it better!!!!


----------



## tonkamama

*Thank you ladies...*

*Rami00 ~ *You need to go try on the  karoletta sandals, very pretty and looks like black lace on your feet.  I think it will be a perfect match with your red Birkin .   

*tutushopper & whoknowsx ~* The paperweight comes different material finishes.  I wish I can collect them all.  



Rami00 said:


> Wow! Wow! Wow! Love em all. I couldn't decide when I saw the karoletta sandals couple of weeks ago. Whenever possible mod shot would be awesome.





tutushopper said:


> Cute, cute, cute sandals!  Congrats and you will have happy H feet all summer long!  The paperweight is fabulous!  What a great haul!





whoknowsx said:


> Perfect haul. I love the paperweight!


----------



## princess621

tonkamama said:


> *My small H haul...  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Karlotta & Kalliste Sandals.  I live in sandals all summer long... *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Horse head paper weight *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Found a perfect spot for this little guy in my living room...*



Love the way the horse is displayed!!


----------



## princess621

anne1218 said:


> Was going to the Chanel store to look at the all black bag hubby got me this instead. So happy!!! Although I still want my Chanel but I'm ok with this for now



As much as i love chanel i think these are soo much better than the so black flap  

your hubby is awesome!


----------



## anne1218

^^^^ thank you all for your kind words.  This cost me more than 2 Chanel and maybe a wallet too. But the love means so much to me so am
Very happy right now. I think I can only adore everyone's bag


----------



## panthere55

tonkamama said:


> *My small H haul...  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Karlotta & Kalliste Sandals.  I live in sandals all summer long... *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Horse head paper weight *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Found a perfect spot for this little guy in my living room...*



Great purchases and love your living room!!! So stylish!


----------



## Bentley1

tonkamama said:


> *My small H haul...  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Karlotta & Kalliste Sandals.  I live in sandals all summer long... *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Horse head paper weight *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Found a perfect spot for this little guy in my living room...*




Congrats!! Love your sandals and paperweight! The paperweight looks perfect in your living room! [emoji7]


----------



## noreen_uk

anne1218 said:


> Was going to the Chanel store to look at the all black bag hubby got me this instead. So happy!!! Although I still want my Chanel but I'm ok with this for now



so stunning ... congrats


----------



## georgiegirl27

There is something very naughty about having Chanel AND Hermes right next door to one another in both Manchester AND London! Well... It would be rude to visit one without the other, don't you think? Lol  &#128516; xx

My Hermes purchases - Birkin 35 in Feu with gold hardware, two gorgeous twillies and a beautifully soft wool/silk mix shawl &#128525;&#128525;&#128525; xx


----------



## hedgwin99

tonkamama said:


> *My small H haul...  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Karlotta & Kalliste Sandals.  I live in sandals all summer long... *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Horse head paper weight *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Found a perfect spot for this little guy in my living room...*




I love all [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## hedgwin99

georgiegirl27 said:


> There is something very naughty about having Chanel AND Hermes right next door to one another in both Manchester AND London! Well... It would be rude to visit one without the other, don't you think? Lol  [emoji1] xx
> 
> My Hermes purchases - Birkin 35 in Feu with gold hardware, two gorgeous twillies and a beautifully soft wool/silk mix shawl [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] xx
> View attachment 2937290




Amazingly beautiful [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## labellavita27

georgiegirl27 said:


> There is something very naughty about having Chanel AND Hermes right next door to one another in both Manchester AND London! Well... It would be rude to visit one without the other, don't you think? Lol  [emoji1] xx
> 
> My Hermes purchases - Birkin 35 in Feu with gold hardware, two gorgeous twillies and a beautifully soft wool/silk mix shawl [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] xx
> View attachment 2937290




Lovely?! Congrats!!!


----------



## LovEmAll

georgiegirl27 said:


> There is something very naughty about having Chanel AND Hermes right next door to one another in both Manchester AND London! Well... It would be rude to visit one without the other, don't you think? Lol  [emoji1] xx
> 
> My Hermes purchases - Birkin 35 in Feu with gold hardware, two gorgeous twillies and a beautifully soft wool/silk mix shawl [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] xx
> View attachment 2937290




Lol. Yes...of course you had to go to both stores! 

Your new b is perfection georgiegirl! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] and the twillies and shawl are gorgeous!  Congrats on these purchases!


----------



## LovEmAll

karenab said:


> Thank you guys.  Today the black one came in too.  It was the two Celine colours that I most wanted. Black and red.  Both are pre-loved!
> 
> View attachment 2935884




Your new Celine's are gorgeous Karen!  [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]. You're making me want to jump on the Celine train!  [emoji577][emoji577][emoji577]. [emoji6]


----------



## LovEmAll

anne1218 said:


> Was going to the Chanel store to look at the all black bag hubby got me this instead. So happy!!! Although I still want my Chanel but I'm ok with this for now




Congrats!  Your hubby did VERY well!  There is something so special about the LOVE . Enjoy them...they look stunning together [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## emilyrosie

georgiegirl27 said:


> There is something very naughty about having Chanel AND Hermes right next door to one another in both Manchester AND London! Well... It would be rude to visit one without the other, don't you think? Lol  &#128516; xx
> 
> My Hermes purchases - Birkin 35 in Feu with gold hardware, two gorgeous twillies and a beautifully soft wool/silk mix shawl &#128525;&#128525;&#128525; xx
> View attachment 2937290


This has just blown me away.. WOW WOW WOW!!!  Absolutely amazing and that Birkin is just beyond words.


----------



## karenab

lovemall said:


> your new celine's are gorgeous karen!  [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]. You're making me want to jump on the celine train!  [emoji577][emoji577][emoji577]. [emoji6]




&#128536;&#128522;


----------



## maja2506

tonkamama said:


> *My small H haul...  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Karlotta & Kalliste Sandals.  I live in sandals all summer long... *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Horse head paper weight *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Found a perfect spot for this little guy in my living room...*




The shoes are TDF [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## noreen_uk

georgiegirl27 said:


> There is something very naughty about having Chanel AND Hermes right next door to one another in both Manchester AND London! Well... It would be rude to visit one without the other, don't you think? Lol  &#128516; xx
> 
> My Hermes purchases - Birkin 35 in Feu with gold hardware, two gorgeous twillies and a beautifully soft wool/silk mix shawl &#128525;&#128525;&#128525; xx
> View attachment 2937290



congrats again GG ... the bag is so stunning ... you are such a lucky lady


----------



## labellavita27

karenab said:


> Thank you guys.  Georgiegirl here's two more for you.  The last one is a comparison to my 14C jumbo:




Wow I want a Celine too?! Lol how do u like the box bag? Easy to carry?


----------



## karenab

labellavita27 said:


> Wow I want a Celine too?! Lol how do u like the box bag? Easy to carry?




Omg it's STUPID easy to carry.  I love them.  I've been using the red so far since it arrived.  I love the strap length which sits perfectly cross body.  Check my Instagram for a recent mod pic. It's great to not have to deal with a chain strap for once which is why nice but is a specific look and sometimes that chain clashes with what I wear. This doesn't because it's so basic. Mine are medium which is big enough to hold my essentials but still having a small bag look.  I sold a Chanel ML for these and don't regret it. I needed a good every day bag that I could actually use.  The ML was too small for that and the shirt strap was annoying.  The box hangs perfectly in one shoulder too.


----------



## labellavita27

karenab said:


> Omg it's STUPID easy to carry.  I love them.  I've been using the red so far since it arrived.  I love the strap length which sits perfectly cross body.  Check my Instagram for a recent mod pic. It's great to not have to deal with a chain strap for once which is why nice but is a specific look and sometimes that chain clashes with what I wear. This doesn't because it's so basic. Mine are medium which is big enough to hold my essentials but still having a small bag look.  I sold a Chanel ML for these and don't regret it. I needed a good every day bag that I could actually use.  The ML was too small for that and the shirt strap was annoying.  The box hangs perfectly in one shoulder too.



How tall are you? I was considering this as my next bag to get when in Paris &#128523;


----------



## karenab

labellavita27 said:


> How tall are you? I was considering this as my next bag to get when in Paris &#128523;




5ft 7


----------



## Heaven17

georgiegirl27 said:


> There is something very naughty about having Chanel AND Hermes right next door to one another in both Manchester AND London! Well... It would be rude to visit one without the other, don't you think? Lol  &#128516; xx
> 
> My Hermes purchases - Birkin 35 in Feu with gold hardware, two gorgeous twillies and a beautifully soft wool/silk mix shawl &#128525;&#128525;&#128525; xx
> View attachment 2937290



WoW congratulations


----------



## labellavita27

karenab said:


> 5ft 7



Perfect?! I'm the same height?!


----------



## tonkamama

princess621 said:


> Love the way the horse is displayed!!





panthere55 said:


> Great purchases and love your living room!!! So stylish!





Bentley1 said:


> Congrats!! Love your sandals and paperweight! The paperweight looks perfect in your living room! [emoji7]





hedgwin99 said:


> I love all [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;





maja2506 said:


> The shoes are TDF [emoji7][emoji7]



Thank you so much for your kind compliments.  Interior decoration is my "other" passion and so glad this little horse head fits in the cube (in which I came up with the design idea...and my designer finished up the drawing).  

I can't wait for summer to be here soon so I can wear my new sandals....  Of course paring them with my new Chanel bags.


----------



## tonkamama

georgiegirl27 said:


> There is something very naughty about having Chanel AND Hermes right next door to one another in both Manchester AND London! Well... It would be rude to visit one without the other, don't you think? Lol  &#128516; xx
> 
> My Hermes purchases - Birkin 35 in Feu with gold hardware, two gorgeous twillies and a beautifully soft wool/silk mix shawl &#128525;&#128525;&#128525; xx
> View attachment 2937290



Oh dear georgiegirl you are killing me with this modeling shot of these beauties, especially your B35!    You are one lucky girl!


----------



## Bibi25260

georgiegirl27 said:


> There is something very naughty about having Chanel AND Hermes right next door to one another in both Manchester AND London! Well... It would be rude to visit one without the other, don't you think? Lol  &#128516; xx
> 
> My Hermes purchases - Birkin 35 in Feu with gold hardware, two gorgeous twillies and a beautifully soft wool/silk mix shawl &#128525;&#128525;&#128525; xx
> View attachment 2937290


Such a beautiful combination of color, hardware and scarf!!


----------



## georgiegirl27

LovEmAll said:


> Lol. Yes...of course you had to go to both stores!
> 
> Your new b is perfection georgiegirl! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] and the twillies and shawl are gorgeous!  Congrats on these purchases!


Thank you so much LovEmAll - I just can't stop smiling! x



emilyrosie said:


> This has just blown me away.. WOW WOW WOW!!!  Absolutely amazing and that Birkin is just beyond words.


Thank you so much Emily - I have to admit that I just can't stop looking at her  x



noreen_uk said:


> congrats again GG ... the bag is so stunning ... you are such a lucky lady


Thank you ever so much Noreen_uk, I feel very, very blessed! x  



Heaven17 said:


> WoW congratulations


Thank you so much HEaven17 -those faces show what my face did when I opened the box for the first time  x



tonkamama said:


> Oh dear georgiegirl you are killing me with this modeling shot of these beauties, especially your B35!    You are one lucky girl!


Aaaaaw, dear tonkamama, you are so so kind to me - Thank you ever so much  xx



Bibi25260 said:


> Such a beautiful combination of color, hardware and scarf!!


Thank you Bibi - I completely agree - I think it was the warmth of the combination that just  stole my heart!   x

You are all amazingly kind ladies - thank you so so much xx


----------



## tutushopper

georgiegirl27 said:


> There is something very naughty about having Chanel AND Hermes right next door to one another in both Manchester AND London! Well... It would be rude to visit one without the other, don't you think? Lol  &#128516; xx
> 
> My Hermes purchases - Birkin 35 in Feu with gold hardware, two gorgeous twillies and a beautifully soft wool/silk mix shawl &#128525;&#128525;&#128525; xx
> View attachment 2937290



Congrats on your gorgeous B34, twillies and stunning shawl!  You really made out well with your shopping trip!


----------



## Chanel316

My new addiction


----------



## Chanel316

georgiegirl27 said:


> There is something very naughty about having Chanel AND Hermes right next door to one another in both Manchester AND London! Well... It would be rude to visit one without the other, don't you think? Lol  &#128516; xx
> 
> My Hermes purchases - Birkin 35 in Feu with gold hardware, two gorgeous twillies and a beautifully soft wool/silk mix shawl &#128525;&#128525;&#128525; xx
> View attachment 2937290



Beyond words!!!! Very pretty color!!


----------



## Chanel316

anne1218 said:


> Was going to the Chanel store to look at the all black bag hubby got me this instead. So happy!!! Although I still want my Chanel but I'm ok with this for now



Pretty bracelets!!!!


----------



## Chanel316

whoknowsx said:


> I snagged this celine micro in dune and goyard senat pouch size mm while in paris this last week. I also snagged a givenchy pandora. Suffice it to say, I've really branched out from Chanel after spending my last two years collecting chanel (and hermes) exclusively.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2935785



Congratzz!! I love your Celine.


----------



## karenab

tonkamama said:


> *My small H haul...  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Karlotta & Kalliste Sandals.  I live in sandals all summer long... *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Horse head paper weight *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Found a perfect spot for this little guy in my living room...*



I LOVE your sandals. I'd so wear those. Your home looks absolutely stunning.


----------



## tonkamama

karenab said:


> I LOVE your sandals. I'd so wear those. Your home looks absolutely stunning.



Thank you Karen, so glad I got these sandals, they are totally chic and made for walking.


----------



## Bibi25260

Chanel316 said:


> My new addiction


They're gorgeous!


----------



## tutushopper

Chanel316 said:


> My new addiction



Gorgeous!!! Congrats!


----------



## JE2824

tonkamama said:


> *My small H haul...  *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Karlotta & Kalliste Sandals.  I live in sandals all summer long... *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Horse head paper weight *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Found a perfect spot for this little guy in my living room...*



I really need to go to Hermes!! Love it all! You have the best taste! These sandals are right up mu alley!! The horsehead paper weight looks amazing! XX!


----------



## georgiegirl27

JE2824 said:


> I really need to go to Hermes!! Love it all! You have the best taste! These sandals are right up mu alley!! The horsehead paper weight looks amazing! XX!




Would be great to all ho together if we were in the same country?! [emoji1] - Oh what fun that would be! Lol x


----------



## Calliandraroad

Chanel316 said:


> My new addiction



Congrats on the Rockstuds - love them, too!!


----------



## tonkamama

JE2824 said:


> I really need to go to Hermes!! Love it all! You have the best taste! These sandals are right up mu alley!! The horsehead paper weight looks amazing! XX!







georgiegirl27 said:


> Would be great to all ho together if we were in the same country?! [emoji1] - Oh what fun that would be! Lol x




Thanks JE, these sandals look amazing on the feet.  Can't wait for weather to get warmer so I can start wearing them.  The horse head is lined with the H orange goat skin underneath it, very well made for so much less.[emoji4]

Georgiegirl - it will be lots of fun since we all share the same passion and have similar fashion sense.   [emoji8]


----------



## baghagg

Chanel316 said:


> My new addiction



So fabulous!!!


----------



## tonkamama

Rami00 said:


> Wow! Wow! Wow! Love em all. I couldn't decide when I saw the karoletta sandals couple of weeks ago. *Whenever possible mod shot would be awesome.*



*Rami00 ~ just for you dear.*


----------



## maja2506

tonkamama said:


> *Rami00 ~ just for you dear.*




Oh my - I am afraid I HAVE to have these too! Are they TTS?


----------



## Rami00

tonkamama said:


> *Rami00 ~ just for you dear.*
> 
> http://s289.photobucket.com/user/to...4-468e-b3ea-1cda7d947853_zpsmdwj6tyd.jpg.html http://s289.photobucket.com/user/to...1-4fcb-9265-224d0ef4853e_zpsp9qpcdy6.jpg.html


 
OMG! Fabulous on. THANK YOU THANK YOU! You are the best


----------



## LovEmAll

tonkamama said:


> *Rami00 ~ just for you dear.*




[emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]. These are spectacular!  Thanks for sharing!  I think I have to have these too!


----------



## tonkamama

maja2506 said:


> Oh my - I am afraid I HAVE to have these too! Are they TTS?





Rami00 said:


> OMG! Fabulous on. THANK YOU THANK YOU! You are the best





LovEmAll said:


> [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33]. These are spectacular!  Thanks for sharing!  I think I have to have these too!



Thank you ladies...yes these are TTS.


----------



## emilyrosie

His and hers... Both of which smell amazing!!


----------



## JE2824

tonkamama said:


> *Rami00 ~ just for you dear.*




OMG!!!! I'm getting the brown!! I love both, but I need brown sandals! Loooove! Wow! Thank you!!


----------



## georgiegirl27

emilyrosie said:


> View attachment 2939779
> View attachment 2939781
> 
> His and hers... Both of which smell amazing!!


Aaaaaw, beautiful flowers and beautiful orange boxes - what a perfect combination!  
I haven't tried either of these but I imagine they are amazing  xxx


----------



## tutushopper

emilyrosie said:


> View attachment 2939779
> View attachment 2939781
> 
> His and hers... Both of which smell amazing!!



Lovely presentation!  Congrats on your lovely new his and hers scents!


----------



## karenab

First Celine now Gucci &#128563; this is the only Gucci bag that I really like and once I saw it in real life on someone weeks ago I couldn't get it out of my head.  Comes with TWO detachable straps: all suede and Gucci green/red stripe.  I got it because it looks like a vintage bag


----------



## Rami00

emilyrosie said:


> View attachment 2939779
> View attachment 2939781
> 
> His and hers... Both of which smell amazing!!



Hahahaha twinsies! Wonderful pick. I love these two


----------



## Rami00

karenab said:


> First Celine now Gucci &#128563; this is the only Gucci bag that I really like and once I saw it in real life on someone weeks ago I couldn't get it out of my head.  Comes with TWO detachable straps: all suede and Gucci green/red stripe.  I got it because it looks like a vintage bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2940054



I was checking out the same bag in leather yesterday. Looks awesome on you.


----------



## Rami00

JE2824 said:


> OMG!!!! I'm getting the brown!! I love both, but I need brown sandals! Loooove! Wow! Thank you!!



JE! We always want the same things LOL


----------



## karenab

Rami00 said:


> I was checking out the same bag in leather yesterday. Looks awesome on you.



Thank you! yea they're out at the moment in stores to fondle and test will powers. I tried hard to not cave but it was seeing it on someone (a stranger) in New York randomly and that was it.


----------



## SweetNavi

Yesterday I cheated, I found a Celine bag that I really liked! Im not a big lover of the Celine bags but I saw this one in a video and loved them color combo, shape and size but I knew it was an old color. I tried to explain the bag in the store and at first he found the sizd bigger and smaller but not this one, but then he found it, the last one!


----------



## emilyrosie

georgiegirl27 said:


> Aaaaaw, beautiful flowers and beautiful orange boxes - what a perfect combination!
> 
> I haven't tried either of these but I imagine they are amazing  xxx




You need to try them georgiegirl... Amazing!!! Xx


----------



## emilyrosie

tutushopper said:


> Lovely presentation!  Congrats on your lovely new his and hers scents!




Thank you so much lovely tutushopper [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## emilyrosie

Rami00 said:


> Hahahaha twinsies! Wonderful pick. I love these two




Thank you Rami. It's hard not to isn't it!


----------



## Bags_4_life

emilyrosie said:


> View attachment 2939779
> View attachment 2939781
> 
> His and hers... Both of which smell amazing!!


I love both of these! Me and the hubby have the same!


----------



## tonkamama

resents * My reveal...  http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/reveal-an-early-birthday-day-surprise-900175.html
*




*Gold Togo 35B with GHW*


----------



## JE2824

emilyrosie said:


> View attachment 2939779
> View attachment 2939781
> 
> His and hers... Both of which smell amazing!!



Beautiful pic, emilyrosie! I have never smelled any Hermes perfumes and now I am intrigued! The orange boxes make me happy enough


----------



## JE2824

georgiegirl27 said:


> There is something very naughty about having Chanel AND Hermes right next door to one another in both Manchester AND London! Well... It would be rude to visit one without the other, don't you think? Lol  &#128516; xx
> 
> My Hermes purchases - Birkin 35 in Feu with gold hardware, two gorgeous twillies and a beautifully soft wool/silk mix shawl &#128525;&#128525;&#128525; xx
> View attachment 2937290



OMG! GG, Birkin 35 is next on my list towards the end of the year! We also have Chanel and Hermes right next to each other! Very very naughty! This is so beautiful! Love your twillys too! Congrats, my friend! I am in love with this B!!


----------



## JE2824

karenab said:


> My Celine Box in red!! It's pre-owned and I love it





karenab said:


> Thank you guys.  Georgiegirl here's two more for you.  The last one is a comparison to my 14C jumbo:





karenab said:


> Thank you guys.  Today the black one came in too.  It was the two Celine colours that I most wanted. Black and red.  Both are pre-loved!
> 
> View attachment 2935884



I don't know I missed this! A girl after my own heart! You know how I feel about the "Box" bag!! They look even  more beautiful in these shots! The red is TDF! You did really well, Karen!!


----------



## JE2824

Chanel316 said:


> Wonderful non-Chanel purchases everyone. Finally took a splurge on these items!!



Stunning! Love the color of you BV bag! I have several smaller items from them that I just love. Your shoes are beautiful as well!


----------



## JE2824

AnnetteHK said:


> LOVE the Diamonds by the Yard collection !
> The bracelet is part of me !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2929922



AnnetteHK, these are truly beautiful! The diamonds are stunning. This is exactly the type of jewelry I prefer! I am so fortunate that my own hubby has  great eye for these types of things. This truly took my breath away! So simple, yet so beautiful!!



Bentley1 said:


> This is a bit belated...A Vday gift from DH.  VCA Sweet Alhambra MOP earrings. Love them to death!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2930497



Love these so much! What a fabulous husband! BEAUTIFUL, my friend!



anne1218 said:


> Was going to the Chanel store to look at the all black bag hubby got me this instead. So happy!!! Although I still want my Chanel but I'm ok with this for now



Anne, I would take Cartier any day over a bag!! I truly cherish my two pieces more than anything! What a wonderful hubby!! These are breathtaking!


----------



## JE2824

karenab said:


> First Celine now Gucci &#128563; this is the only Gucci bag that I really like and once I saw it in real life on someone weeks ago I couldn't get it out of my head.  Comes with TWO detachable straps: all suede and Gucci green/red stripe.  I got it because it looks like a vintage bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2940054



Oh, why did I peak at this!!! I love this bag so much! I really hope I do not regret thus return! You look so beautiful!!


----------



## JE2824

SweetNavi said:


> Yesterday I cheated, I found a Celine bag that I really liked! Im not a big lover of the Celine bags but I saw this one in a video and loved them color combo, shape and size but I knew it was an old color. I tried to explain the bag in the store and at first he found the sizd bigger and smaller but not this one, but then he found it, the last one!



Love love love! The color combo is TDF! I love your flats too!!!



tonkamama said:


> resents * My reveal...  http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/reveal-an-early-birthday-day-surprise-900175.html
> *



Heading over that way. Oh tonkamama! This is breathtaking! I really want to add a Birkin or Kelly to my collection, someday....This color is TDF!!


----------



## AnnetteHK

JE2824 said:


> AnnetteHK, these are truly beautiful! The diamonds are stunning. This is exactly the type of jewelry I prefer! I am so fortunate that my own hubby has  great eye for these types of things. This truly took my breath away! So simple, yet so beautiful!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love these so much! What a fabulous husband! BEAUTIFUL, my friend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anne, I would take Cartier any day over a bag!! I truly cherish my two pieces more than anything! What a wonderful hubby!! These are breathtaking!




I think the diamods by the yard ring would look very nice on you !


----------



## Rami00

tonkamama said:


> resents * My reveal...  http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/reveal-an-early-birthday-day-surprise-900175.html*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Gold Togo 35B with GHW*
> 
> http://s289.photobucket.com/user/to...3-4260-b2ff-196d6fd96282_zpsihmotfek.jpg.html




TONKAMAMA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congratulations!!!! 


I am so happy for you. I love GOLD! Enjoy it in good health.


----------



## georgiegirl27

JE2824 said:


> Beautiful pic, emilyrosie! I have never smelled any Hermes perfumes and now I am intrigued! The orange boxes make me happy enough


That was my thought exactly - just seeing the orange boxes make me happy - whatever is inside is the icing on the cake!  (though VERY special icing!!) ha ha ha x



JE2824 said:


> OMG! GG, Birkin 35 is next on my list towards the end of the year! We also have Chanel and Hermes right next to each other! Very very naughty! This is so beautiful! Love your twillys too! Congrats, my friend! I am in love with this B!!


Thank you so so much for your lovely comment JE - you are always SO lovely and SO kind    I can't wait to see your Birkin too when you get it as I ALWAYS love your choices   There are so many GORGEOUS colours to choose from too! You will LOVE it (and you will look FAB with it!)    x



JE2824 said:


> Oh, why did I peak at this!!! I love this bag so much! I really hope I do not regret thus return! You look so beautiful!!


Hahahaha... I peaked too!!  I agree, it is a lovely bag - nothing much persuades me to Gucci bags - I do have a couple but they have to really catch my eye so I can understand why this one did  x



tonkamama said:


> resents * My reveal...  http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/reveal-an-early-birthday-day-surprise-900175.html
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Gold Togo 35B with GHW*



*OH MY GOODNESS!!!!* You got the Birkin 35 too!!  I am so so pleased!    It is GORGEOUS in that beautiful gold colour too!  I am SO wanting to rush over and look at your reveal now so I will cut this short as I can't wait to go see her in all her glory!  CONGRATULATIONS on your GORGEOUS bag!!  xx


----------



## emilyrosie

JE2824 said:


> Beautiful pic, emilyrosie! I have never smelled any Hermes perfumes and now I am intrigued! The orange boxes make me happy enough


Thank you lovely.. Oooooh gosh you've got to try them.. GORGEOUS!!


----------



## emilyrosie

Bags_4_life said:


> I love both of these! Me and the hubby have the same!


They smell so good don't they!! Can't wait to try more


----------



## emilyrosie

tonkamama said:


> resents * My reveal...  http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/reveal-an-early-birthday-day-surprise-900175.html
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Gold Togo 35B with GHW*


Oh WOW  Congrats on this beauty Tonkamama.


----------



## Rami00

georgiegirl27 said:


> Aaaaaw, beautiful flowers and beautiful orange boxes - what a perfect combination!
> I haven't tried either of these but I imagine they are amazing  xxx


 


Georgiegirl you gotta try the  Jour d' Herm*ès Absolu* ..It's a wonderful fragrance.


----------



## tonkamama

*Thank you ladies!!  

JE2824 ~ I am sure your SA is working hard searching for that perfect one with the perfect color for you.  Wish you all the luck!!  Won't be long my dear.   
*


JE2824 said:


> Heading over that way. Oh tonkamama! This is breathtaking! I really want to add a Birkin or Kelly to my collection, someday....This color is TDF!!





Rami00 said:


> TONKAMAMA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Congratulations!!!!
> 
> 
> I am so happy for you. I love GOLD! Enjoy it in good health.





georgiegirl27 said:


> *OH MY GOODNESS!!!!* You got the Birkin 35 too!!  I am so so pleased!    It is GORGEOUS in that beautiful gold colour too!  I am SO wanting to rush over and look at your reveal now so I will cut this short as I can't wait to go see her in all her glory!  CONGRATULATIONS on your GORGEOUS bag!!  xx





emilyrosie said:


> Oh WOW  Congrats on this beauty Tonkamama.


----------



## georgiegirl27

Rami00 said:


> Georgiegirl you gotta try the  Jour d' Herm*ès Absolu* ..It's a wonderful fragrance.


Thank you so much for the recommendation Rami00 (even the name sounds gorgeous!)  
I am visiting Hermes next week so will get it to try!   Thank you  xx


----------



## karenab

JE2824 said:


> Oh, why did I peak at this!!! I love this bag so much! I really hope I do not regret thus return! You look so beautiful!!




Thank you my lovely. You'll find one down the road. There's no bag that is impossible to find. One day &#128074;


----------



## tutushopper

karenab said:


> First Celine now Gucci &#128563; this is the only Gucci bag that I really like and once I saw it in real life on someone weeks ago I couldn't get it out of my head.  Comes with TWO detachable straps: all suede and Gucci green/red stripe.  I got it because it looks like a vintage bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2940054



Gorgeous Cucci; congrats!!


----------



## tutushopper

SweetNavi said:


> Yesterday I cheated, I found a Celine bag that I really liked! Im not a big lover of the Celine bags but I saw this one in a video and loved them color combo, shape and size but I knew it was an old color. I tried to explain the bag in the store and at first he found the sizd bigger and smaller but not this one, but then he found it, the last one!



Stunning Celine; congrats on finding the "one."


----------



## karenab

tutushopper said:


> Gorgeous Cucci; congrats!!




Thank you Tutu. You are such a wealth of information so it's an honor really to have you comment on my things.


----------



## tutushopper

tonkamama said:


> resents * My reveal...  http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/reveal-an-early-birthday-day-surprise-900175.html
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Gold Togo 35B with GHW*


Wow!  Congrats on your gorgeous Birkin!!!  What a fabulous color!!


----------



## Rami00

My perfect neutral baby! Kelly 32 Retourne 32 in Gris T with pladium hardware w Twilly!


----------



## vlsh

Congrats on your gorgeous Kelly!! The color is perfect &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Lawseenai

Rami00 said:


> My perfect neutral baby! Kelly 32 Retourne 32 in Gris T with pladium hardware w Twilly!




Congrats!! A very beautiful kelly ...


----------



## LovEmAll

Rami00 said:


> My perfect neutral baby! Kelly 32 Retourne 32 in Gris T with pladium hardware w Twilly!




Congrats Rami!  Definitely worth the wait!  Your new Kelly is perfection!


----------



## kle

SweetNavi said:


> Yesterday I cheated, I found a Celine bag that I really liked! Im not a big lover of the Celine bags but I saw this one in a video and loved them color combo, shape and size but I knew it was an old color. I tried to explain the bag in the store and at first he found the sizd bigger and smaller but not this one, but then he found it, the last one!




Congratulations! I love my Luggage. It's one of my most prized bags. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## kle

Rami00 said:


> My perfect neutral baby! Kelly 32 Retourne 32 in Gris T with pladium hardware w Twilly!




Congratulations on your Kelly. She's gorgeous!!!! [emoji7]


----------



## tonkamama

tutushopper said:


> Wow!  Congrats on your gorgeous Birkin!!!  What a fabulous color!!



*tutushopper ~ thank you.  It is a bigger bag (compares to my favorite size of M/L), but I love it, the leather is so yummy!  *



Rami00 said:


> My perfect neutral baby! Kelly 32 Retourne 32 in Gris T with pladium hardware w Twilly!



*Rami00 ~ she is beautiful!!  Big Congrats!!  Hope to see some Mod shot over at H... 
*


----------



## ldldb

karenab said:


> First Celine now Gucci &#128563; this is the only Gucci bag that I really like and once I saw it in real life on someone weeks ago I couldn't get it out of my head.  Comes with TWO detachable straps: all suede and Gucci green/red stripe.  I got it because it looks like a vintage bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2940054



i love everything in this pic--the bag, dress, jewelry!


----------



## Rami00

vlsh said:


> Congrats on your gorgeous Kelly!! The color is perfect &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;





Lawseenai said:


> Congrats!! A very beautiful kelly ...





LovEmAll said:


> Congrats Rami!  Definitely worth the wait!  Your new Kelly is perfection!





kle said:


> Congratulations on your Kelly. She's gorgeous!!!! [emoji7]



Thank you xox


----------



## Rami00

*Rami00 ~ she is beautiful!!  Big Congrats!!  Hope to see some Mod shot over at H... 
*[/QUOTE]

Thank you Sienna! I'll definately post few pics tomorrow.


----------



## karenab

tonkamama said:


> resents * My reveal...  http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/reveal-an-early-birthday-day-surprise-900175.html
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Gold Togo 35B with GHW*




Wow just wow!! I love this colour.  So damn classic and timeless.  The gold hardware is PERFECT with it!!!  Congratulations on this milestone!!!


----------



## JE2824

Rami00 said:


> My perfect neutral baby! Kelly 32 Retourne 32 in Gris T with pladium hardware w Twilly!



The most perfect Kelly ever! I cannot wait to see mod pics of this! Beautiful, Rami!!! WOW! So excited for you!!


----------



## tonkamama

karenab said:


> Wow just wow!! I love this colour.  So damn classic and timeless.  The gold hardware is PERFECT with it!!!  Congratulations on this milestone!!!




Thank you Karen ,  I love this color which I can wear it all year round.  [emoji4]


----------



## Rami00

JE2824 said:


> The most perfect Kelly ever! I cannot wait to see mod pics of this! Beautiful, Rami!!! WOW! So excited for you!!



Thank you JE


----------



## nadineluv

Rami00 said:


> My perfect neutral baby! Kelly 32 Retourne 32 in Gris T with pladium hardware w Twilly!




Congrats Rami on your beautiful Kelly!!


----------



## tite peluche

Rami00 said:


> My perfect neutral baby! Kelly 32 Retourne 32 in Gris T with pladium hardware w Twilly!



Wow, so pretty! Her color is stunning


----------



## Bibi25260

karenab said:


> First Celine now Gucci &#128563; this is the only Gucci bag that I really like and once I saw it in real life on someone weeks ago I couldn't get it out of my head.  Comes with TWO detachable straps: all suede and Gucci green/red stripe.  I got it because it looks like a vintage bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2940054


A gorgeous Gucci bag!


----------



## Bibi25260

SweetNavi said:


> Yesterday I cheated, I found a Celine bag that I really liked! Im not a big lover of the Celine bags but I saw this one in a video and loved them color combo, shape and size but I knew it was an old color. I tried to explain the bag in the store and at first he found the sizd bigger and smaller but not this one, but then he found it, the last one!


A lovely Celine, love the color combo, congrats!


----------



## Bibi25260

tonkamama said:


> resents * My reveal...  http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/reveal-an-early-birthday-day-surprise-900175.html
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Gold Togo 35B with GHW*


Gorgeous bag, love the color with ghw!


----------



## Bibi25260

Rami00 said:


> My perfect neutral baby! Kelly 32 Retourne 32 in Gris T with pladium hardware w Twilly!


Indeed a perfect neutral, love the color, congrats!


----------



## karenab

Ok so there was ONE more Gucci I liked.  My Disco bag in off white to wear cross body over everything.


----------



## lavlavlav

karenab said:


> Ok so there was ONE more Gucci I liked.  My Disco bag in off white to wear cross body over everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2944376



I'm obsessed with your outfit. Beautiful!


----------



## noreen_uk

Rami00 said:


> My perfect neutral baby! Kelly 32 Retourne 32 in Gris T with pladium hardware w Twilly!



she is absolutely gorgeous Rami ... congrats ... can't wait for the mod pics


----------



## Calliandraroad

karenab said:


> Ok so there was ONE more Gucci I liked.  My Disco bag in off white to wear cross body over everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2944376



Nice bag and outfit. You have great style! You've been very busy shopping lately


----------



## karenab

Calliandraroad said:


> Nice bag and outfit. You have great style! You've been very busy shopping lately




Thank you.  I know! I find everything all at once. Typical &#128528;


----------



## tutushopper

Rami00 said:


> My perfect neutral baby! Kelly 32 Retourne 32 in Gris T with pladium hardware w Twilly!



This. Is. Perfection.  Congrats on a gorgeous Kelly.


----------



## tutushopper

karenab said:


> Ok so there was ONE more Gucci I liked.  My Disco bag in off white to wear cross body over everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2944376



Fabulous Gucci cross body; congrats again!


----------



## karenab

tutushopper said:


> Fabulous Gucci cross body; congrats again!



Thanks Tutu


----------



## tonkamama

Bibi25260 said:


> Gorgeous bag, love the color with ghw!



Thank you Bibi!


----------



## tonkamama

karenab said:


> Ok so there was ONE more Gucci I liked.  My Disco bag in off white to wear cross body over everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2944376



Your disco bag is so cute.  My very first designer bag was a Gucci white leather bag.  I love your outfit.


----------



## karenab

tonkamama said:


> Your disco bag is so cute.  My very first designer bag was a Gucci white leather bag.  I love your outfit.




Oh really? Ha ha! Thank you!


----------



## JE2824

karenab said:


> Ok so there was ONE more Gucci I liked.  My Disco bag in off white to wear cross body over everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2944376



Stunning! I am also obsessed with your outfit! As you know, I love the Gucci Soho Disco. Such a great bag! The white is fab!!!! Nailed it, AGAIN!


----------



## Bibi25260

karenab said:


> Ok so there was ONE more Gucci I liked.  My Disco bag in off white to wear cross body over everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2944376


Yes I like this one too, very much, congrats!


----------



## CaribeanQueen

&#128563;the look on my face when UPS rang the doorbell and my hubby answered. He thinks it is another pair of shoes&#128540;.  I am still waiting on for my Grey/Taupe Chanel boy to arrive, it should be here today or tomorrow&#128131;&#128131;.

Mansur Gavriel black/Royal bucket bag.  I love blues and the interior color for this bag is stunning.  I have theblack/flamma but will probably sell it to fund my Chanel habit


----------



## hedgwin99

Rami00 said:


> My perfect neutral baby! Kelly 32 Retourne 32 in Gris T with pladium hardware w Twilly!




Congrats! You score your dream K[emoji111]&#65039;[emoji111]&#65039;


----------



## Calliandraroad

CaribeanQueen said:


> &#128563;the look on my face when UPS rang the doorbell and my hubby answered. He thinks it is another pair of shoes&#128540;.  I am still waiting on for my Grey/Taupe Chanel boy to arrive, it should be here today or tomorrow&#128131;&#128131;.
> 
> Mansur Gavriel black/Royal bucket bag.  I love blues and the interior color for this bag is stunning.  I have theblack/flamma but will probably sell it to fund my Chanel habit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2945393
> View attachment 2945395



Haha &#128522;. Maybe have your hubby spend the day out tomorrow! Love that blue accent color.


----------



## South Beach

No words, only LOVE!!![emoji7]


----------



## Cuteandcouture

CaribeanQueen said:


> [emoji15]the look on my face when UPS rang the doorbell and my hubby answered. He thinks it is another pair of shoes[emoji12].  I am still waiting on for my Grey/Taupe Chanel boy to arrive, it should be here today or tomorrow[emoji126][emoji126].
> 
> Mansur Gavriel black/Royal bucket bag.  I love blues and the interior color for this bag is stunning.  I have theblack/flamma but will probably sell it to fund my Chanel habit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2945393
> View attachment 2945395




Oooo I love this!!!! Congrats!! It's so striking w the PPP of cobalt/royal blue!!


----------



## georgiegirl27

CaribeanQueen said:


> &#128563;the look on my face when UPS rang the doorbell and my hubby answered. He thinks it is another pair of shoes&#128540;.  I am still waiting on for my Grey/Taupe Chanel boy to arrive, it should be here today or tomorrow&#128131;&#128131;.
> 
> Mansur Gavriel black/Royal bucket bag.  I love blues and the interior color for this bag is stunning.  I have theblack/flamma but will probably sell it to fund my Chanel habit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2945393
> View attachment 2945395



You are absolutely right - that blue interior is stunning!    Congratulations on your new arrival!  xx


----------



## AnnetteHK

Now ban island is such great place !
They sell Chanel non-bag items, and there's this Hermes flagship store on this island too !!!

LOVE this colour - rose jaipur !!! 

I'm afraid I'm banned further on the island itself ...  Oh well ..


----------



## emilyrosie

AnnetteHK said:


> View attachment 2948786
> 
> View attachment 2948787
> 
> 
> Now ban island is such great place !
> They sell Chanel non-bag items, and there's this Hermes flagship store on this island too !!!
> 
> LOVE this colour - rose jaipur !!!
> 
> I'm afraid I'm banned further on the island itself ...  Oh well ..




Wow gorgeous Annette!! So so happy for you [emoji5]&#65039; enjoy your beauties.


----------



## AnnetteHK

emilyrosie said:


> Wow gorgeous Annette!! So so happy for you [emoji5]&#65039; enjoy your beauties.




Thanks Ems !


----------



## Donna.west44

Oops look what came today! In love with the love


----------



## Bibi25260

CaribeanQueen said:


> &#128563;the look on my face when UPS rang the doorbell and my hubby answered. He thinks it is another pair of shoes&#128540;.  I am still waiting on for my Grey/Taupe Chanel boy to arrive, it should be here today or tomorrow&#128131;&#128131;.
> 
> Mansur Gavriel black/Royal bucket bag.  I love blues and the interior color for this bag is stunning.  I have theblack/flamma but will probably sell it to fund my Chanel habit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2945393
> View attachment 2945395


Love when bags have a contrast color inside, congrats!


----------



## Bibi25260

AnnetteHK said:


> View attachment 2948786
> 
> View attachment 2948787
> 
> 
> Now ban island is such great place !
> They sell Chanel non-bag items, and there's this Hermes flagship store on this island too !!!
> 
> LOVE this colour - rose jaipur !!!
> 
> I'm afraid I'm banned further on the island itself ...  Oh well ..


Love Victoria!


----------



## LovEmAll

AnnetteHK said:


> View attachment 2948786
> 
> View attachment 2948787
> 
> 
> Now ban island is such great place !
> They sell Chanel non-bag items, and there's this Hermes flagship store on this island too !!!
> 
> LOVE this colour - rose jaipur !!!
> 
> I'm afraid I'm banned further on the island itself ...  Oh well ..




Lolol....u crack me up!  I think your ban Island may need a ban island before more stores set up shop there 

Gorgeous pieces btw....enjoy!


----------



## AnnetteHK

LovEmAll said:


> Lolol....u crack me up!  I think your ban Island may need a ban island before more stores set up shop there
> 
> Gorgeous pieces btw....enjoy!




LOL !!!
I'm thinking maybe I'm on the wrong island !!! 
I'm on "SPEND" island instead !!!!!


----------



## Minionlove

AnnetteHK said:


> View attachment 2948786
> 
> View attachment 2948787
> 
> 
> Now ban island is such great place !
> They sell Chanel non-bag items, and there's this Hermes flagship store on this island too !!!
> 
> LOVE this colour - rose jaipur !!!
> 
> I'm afraid I'm banned further on the island itself ...  Oh well ..


 
If that's where the ban island is, then I would love to join you! So beautiful! Congratulations!!!


----------



## tutushopper

CaribeanQueen said:


> &#128563;the look on my face when UPS rang the doorbell and my hubby answered. He thinks it is another pair of shoes&#128540;.  I am still waiting on for my Grey/Taupe Chanel boy to arrive, it should be here today or tomorrow&#128131;&#128131;.
> 
> Mansur Gavriel black/Royal bucket bag.  I love blues and the interior color for this bag is stunning.  I have theblack/flamma but will probably sell it to fund my Chanel habit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2945393
> View attachment 2945395



Beautiful bag; congrats!


----------



## tutushopper

AnnetteHK said:


> View attachment 2948786
> 
> View attachment 2948787
> 
> 
> Now ban island is such great place !
> They sell Chanel non-bag items, and there's this Hermes flagship store on this island too !!!
> 
> LOVE this colour - rose jaipur !!!
> 
> I'm afraid I'm banned further on the island itself ...  Oh well ..



Lovely H goodies, congrats!  This is not the ban island that I made for sure; that one has no shopping, only hot guys and lots of tropical drinks!!!


----------



## tutushopper

Donna.west44 said:


> Oops look what came today! In love with the love
> View attachment 2948926



Ooooh what a pretty Cartier love ring; congrats!!


----------



## greenbottleblue

Minionlove said:


> If that's where the ban island is, then I would love to join you! So beautiful! Congratulations!!!



I'm pretty sure this Ban Island is selling more chanel than Rue Cambon


----------



## JE2824

AnnetteHK said:


> View attachment 2948786
> 
> View attachment 2948787
> 
> 
> Now ban island is such great place !
> They sell Chanel non-bag items, and there's this Hermes flagship store on this island too !!!
> 
> LOVE this colour - rose jaipur !!!
> 
> I'm afraid I'm banned further on the island itself ...  Oh well ..




Seriously, stunning! I love this bag sooo much!!! Annette, you are about as good on ban island as I am. I declared ban island after the 14B indulgences! Well, two Evelynes and 5 Chanels later, I suck on ban island. Feed me to the Sharks! So happy for you! The H finds are fabulous!! Xx


----------



## JE2824

Donna.west44 said:


> Oops look what came today! In love with the love
> View attachment 2948926




Beautiful!!! Xxoo


----------



## AnnetteHK

JE2824 said:


> Seriously, stunning! I love this bag sooo much!!! Annette, you are about as good on ban island as I am. I declared ban island after the 14B indulgences! Well, two Evelynes and 5 Chanels later, I suck on ban island. Feed me to the Sharks! So happy for you! The H finds are fabulous!! Xx




They're totally feeding you to the C & H sharks !!!!
Ban island is all a scam !!!
But are you sure you've been on ban island not "spend" island ?! [emoji57]

Thanks and yes, the Victoria is a great bag ! I wore the mustard one yesterday and thinking how much I love it and as soon as I walked into H, this beauty was sitting there waving at me !


----------



## AnnetteHK

tutushopper said:


> Lovely H goodies, congrats!  This is not the ban island that I made for sure; that one has no shopping, only hot guys and lots of tropical drinks!!!




Only yesterday I realised I was on "spend" island not ban island ... I'm waiting for the boat to get back to ban island now ... if the boat ever comes ...


----------



## AnnetteHK

Minionlove said:


> If that's where the ban island is, then I would love to join you! So beautiful! Congratulations!!!




I'm officially banned on the ban island after this !!!
Not a bad thing, I have an appointment with my Chanel SA in a couple of hours !


----------



## MashiBags

AnnetteHK said:


> I'm officially banned on the ban island after this !!!
> Not a bad thing, I have an appointment with my Chanel SA in a couple of hours !




Let's hope you are on spend island for a few more hours and stock up on Chanel goodies before sailing to the real ban island. Lol.


----------



## AnnetteHK

MashiBags said:


> Let's hope you are on spend island for a few more hours and stock up on Chanel goodies before sailing to the real ban island. Lol.




If I ever find the way ...


----------



## Donna.west44

tutushopper said:


> Ooooh what a pretty Cartier love ring; congrats!!







JE2824 said:


> Beautiful!!! Xxoo




Thank you [emoji7] I seriously want the matching bracelet now....got some major saving to do!


----------



## Bibi25260

Donna.west44 said:


> Oops look what came today! In love with the love
> View attachment 2948926


So pretty!


----------



## whoknowsx

Rami00 said:


> My perfect neutral baby! Kelly 32 Retourne 32 in Gris T with pladium hardware w Twilly!




Gorgeous rami! Congrats!


----------



## whoknowsx

SweetNavi said:


> Yesterday I cheated, I found a Celine bag that I really liked! Im not a big lover of the Celine bags but I saw this one in a video and loved them color combo, shape and size but I knew it was an old color. I tried to explain the bag in the store and at first he found the sizd bigger and smaller but not this one, but then he found it, the last one!




Is the micro? Perfect size. I love the tricolor. Such a cute bag!


----------



## Bother Free

Preordered my Micro Karlito in Januray and received it this morning


----------



## loveithateit

Husband bought a souvenir for me on our trip to Maui... LV epi neverfull mm in coliquet


----------



## Donna.west44

Bother Free said:


> Preordered my Micro Karlito in Januray and received it this morning




Oh my gosh I love this!!


----------



## tutushopper

Bother Free said:


> Preordered my Micro Karlito in Januray and received it this morning



What a fund bag charm; congrats!


----------



## tutushopper

loveithateit said:


> Husband bought a souvenir for me on our trip to Maui... LV epi neverfull mm in coliquet
> 
> View attachment 2950836



Stunning color; how sweet of your DH and what a great souvenir of your trip!  Congrats!


----------



## Bother Free

Donna.west44 said:


> Oh my gosh I love this!!



Thank you!


----------



## Bother Free

tutushopper said:


> What a fund bag charm; congrats!



Thank you!!


----------



## CornishMon

I'm always going to venture back to LV!

View attachment 2951053

View attachment 2951054

View attachment 2951055


----------



## iddels

CornishMon said:


> I'm always going to venture back to LV!
> 
> View attachment 2951053
> 
> View attachment 2951054
> 
> View attachment 2951055



Oh my, I love the interior! So so stunning! Congrats


----------



## loveithateit

tutushopper said:


> Stunning color; how sweet of your DH and what a great souvenir of your trip!  Congrats!




Thanks tutu!


----------



## PollyGal

Oh I adore this so much. I wonder if I could ask you approximately how much they are please? Hope you don't mind me asking....


----------



## beanybaker

CornishMon said:


> I'm always going to venture back to LV!
> 
> View attachment 2951053
> 
> View attachment 2951054
> 
> View attachment 2951055


You use the same ikea cushions as me.... I stuff my GST with those..... I just took out some of the stuffing, good aren't they and soooo cheap


----------



## CornishMon

beanybaker said:


> You use the same ikea cushions as me.... I stuff my GST with those..... I just took out some of the stuffing, good aren't they and soooo cheap




Oh yes I just bought them last week!  They thought I was crazy with 14 pillows in my basket!  Love them!  Good idea to take out some of the stuffing for my GST thanks!


----------



## beanybaker

I know what you mean I felt that way too 
I think my husband thought I had taken things to far ..... Buying pillows for bags.


----------



## allure244

Agent Provocateur Mazzy swimsuits. Never thought I would spend so much on bathing suits! Haha. (Photos taken from website)


----------



## AnnetteHK

CornishMon said:


> I'm always going to venture back to LV!
> 
> View attachment 2951053
> 
> View attachment 2951054
> 
> View attachment 2951055




Same here !  I always say - deep down, I truly love Vuitton ! 
Congrats !!!


----------



## AnnetteHK

loveithateit said:


> Husband bought a souvenir for me on our trip to Maui... LV epi neverfull mm in coliquet
> 
> View attachment 2950836



Beautiful ! Congrats !


----------



## gail13

CornishMon said:


> I'm always going to venture back to LV!
> 
> View attachment 2951053
> 
> View attachment 2951054
> 
> View attachment 2951055




I have been eyeing this as well!  Can I ask, do you think there will be any color transfer issues or is the canvas easier to deal with.  I love this color, congrats!


----------



## CornishMon

AnnetteHK said:


> Same here !  I always say - deep down, I truly love Vuitton !
> Congrats !!!




Thank you!


----------



## CornishMon

gail13 said:


> I have been eyeing this as well!  Can I ask, do you think there will be any color transfer issues or is the canvas easier to deal with.  I love this color, congrats!




Thank you!  Well color transfer is an issue with the Azur print.  I have had it happen so I make sure I only use Azur bags when wearing light clothing.  But I love the Delightful as I have two - the old model and now this one.


----------



## vlsh

Wow...congrats!! So pretty n sexy bathing suits&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Jujuma

CornishMon said:


> I'm always going to venture back to LV!
> 
> View attachment 2951053
> 
> View attachment 2951054
> 
> View attachment 2951055




Very nice. I love that color. I haven't been to LV in awhile, is that a new style?  Do you mind me asking the name? It's really nice, great size.


----------



## AnnetteHK

Will you forgive me ?
I don't know if I can forgive myself for getting two H bags in one week ...

BUT the Bolide is my dream bag, I've been wanting one for years but didn't try hard enough to find one, and the ones I happened to see were not in any colours I favoured. 

Today, my friend saw one in rough pivoine, texted me, I almost tired to exchange with the rose jaipur Victoria I bought few days ago because the two colours are very similar. But then I decided I still like the Victoria, and I've always preferred a Bolide in a lighter colour. 
So then I called my friend's SA saying forget it, don't want to trouble her. She said it's ok, and asked what colour I actually wanted. Told her, then she said they had one in etoupe at the back !!! 

Gosh !  I got changed and went to get it immediately ! 

As I said on my Instagram (IG: a4annette), I don't know if o can forgive myself, but at the same time, if I let this one go today, I really don't know if I can forgive myself ! 

So I'm just going to love and enjoy it, and lock myself up on BAN ISLAND for a long time ! 

The fragrance ... I've always only worn Chanel fragrances but the SA was showing me different fragrance, ok fine, let's get one ! 

Then I looked at the shoes, saw this pair of sandals that I saw the other day, thought they're nice but didn't get. They had my size so I picked them up as well.

So there ... Let's give me some [emoji122] and send me off to ban island and become a permanent resident there. 

Thanks so much for letting me share !  Hope I don't post anything here for a while .....  [emoji6]


----------



## AnnetteHK

And for the record, I'm not a fan of the Birkin. Thank goodness. Kelly, yes, but I'm not desperate for it.


----------



## CornishMon

Jujuma said:


> Very nice. I love that color. I haven't been to LV in awhile, is that a new style?  Do you mind me asking the name? It's really nice, great size.




Thank you.  It is the Delightful which has been out for awhile but they just released is the Azur and Ebene.  It's a very light weight bag!


----------



## Jujuma

CornishMon said:


> Thank you.  It is the Delightful which has been out for awhile but they just released is the Azur and Ebene.  It's a very light weight bag!




I have an Ebene Marylebone and would love an Azur something. I want it to be light like the Marylebone, will have to check this out. Very nice.


----------



## LovEmAll

AnnetteHK said:


> View attachment 2952909
> 
> View attachment 2952910
> 
> 
> Will you forgive me ?
> I don't know if I can forgive myself for getting two H bags in one week ...
> 
> BUT the Bolide is my dream bag, I've been wanting one for years but didn't try hard enough to find one, and the ones I happened to see were not in any colours I favoured.
> 
> Today, my friend saw one in rough pivoine, texted me, I almost tired to exchange with the rose jaipur Victoria I bought few days ago because the two colours are very similar. But then I decided I still like the Victoria, and I've always preferred a Bolide in a lighter colour.
> So then I called my friend's SA saying forget it, don't want to trouble her. She said it's ok, and asked what colour I actually wanted. Told her, then she said they had one in etoupe at the back !!!
> 
> Gosh !  I got changed and went to get it immediately !
> 
> As I said on my Instagram (IG: a4annette), I don't know if o can forgive myself, but at the same time, if I let this one go today, I really don't know if I can forgive myself !
> 
> So I'm just going to love and enjoy it, and lock myself up on BAN ISLAND for a long time !
> 
> The fragrance ... I've always only worn Chanel fragrances but the SA was showing me different fragrance, ok fine, let's get one !
> 
> Then I looked at the shoes, saw this pair of sandals that I saw the other day, thought they're nice but didn't get. They had my size so I picked them up as well.
> 
> So there ... Let's give me some [emoji122] and send me off to ban island and become a permanent resident there.
> 
> Thanks so much for letting me share !  Hope I don't post anything here for a while .....  [emoji6]




Congrats on finding your dream bag! [emoji122][emoji122][emoji122] Those sandals are also stunning!  Enjoy them! . So ban island was more like shopping spree island...no biggie!  I wouldn't become a permanent resident there if you don't want to continue to be tempted though ....seems like Chanel and hermes have some really nice stores there . Hehehe.


----------



## AnnetteHK

LovEmAll said:


> Congrats on finding your dream bag! [emoji122][emoji122][emoji122] Those sandals are also stunning!  Enjoy them! . So ban island was more like shopping spree island...no biggie!  I wouldn't become a permanent resident there if you don't want to continue to be tempted though ....seems like Chanel and hermes have some really nice stores there . Hehehe.




That ban island is such evil place ! 
But yes I'm a happy happy joy joy girl ! 
Love those sandals, so comfortable and I'm thinking whether I should use my dream bag this week or save it for later !


----------



## Yongs

It's jewelry month for me. Got my first Cartier - the trinity ring and am loving it.


----------



## AnnetteHK

Yongs said:


> It's jewelry month for me. Got my first Cartier - the trinity ring and am loving it.




Nice ! Congrats !
The Tiffany bangle is also nice !


----------



## Yongs

AnnetteHK said:


> Nice ! Congrats !
> The Tiffany bangle is also nice !


Thank you, Annette. I really like your DBTY bracelets and I want to get them next.


----------



## gail13

AnnetteHK said:


> That ban island is such evil place !
> But yes I'm a happy happy joy joy girl !
> Love those sandals, so comfortable and I'm thinking whether I should use my dream bag this week or save it for later !



Use the bag immediately!!!!

I would rather get exactly what you want, than trinkets here and there that add up to the same amount in the end.


----------



## AnnetteHK

gail13 said:


> Use the bag immediately!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I would rather get exactly what you want, than trinkets here and there that add up to the same amount in the end.




I totally know what you mean. Been there done that enough times [emoji17]


----------



## AnnetteHK

Yongs said:


> Thank you, Annette. I really like your DBTY bracelets and I want to get them next.




Thank Yiu [emoji5]&#65039;
I'd suggest you to look at all the DBTY pieces and decide which one(s) to get ! The matching ring is interesting too !


----------



## Yongs

AnnetteHK said:


> Thank Yiu [emoji5]&#65039;
> I'd suggest you to look at all the DBTY pieces and decide which one(s) to get ! The matching ring is interesting too !


Thanks for the suggestion. Will definitely keep that in mind during my next visit to T & Co.


----------



## Raffaluv

Yongs said:


> It's jewelry month for me. Got my first Cartier - the trinity ring and am loving it.




Congrats on your first Cartier - stunning choice!! 

Quick pic of my new lil Fendi Karlito with so black boy woc  thank you for lettin me share!


----------



## Rami00

AnnetteHK said:


> View attachment 2952909
> 
> View attachment 2952910
> 
> 
> Will you forgive me ?
> I don't know if I can forgive myself for getting two H bags in one week ...
> 
> BUT the Bolide is my dream bag, I've been wanting one for years but didn't try hard enough to find one, and the ones I happened to see were not in any colours I favoured.
> 
> Today, my friend saw one in rough pivoine, texted me, I almost tired to exchange with the rose jaipur Victoria I bought few days ago because the two colours are very similar. But then I decided I still like the Victoria, and I've always preferred a Bolide in a lighter colour.
> So then I called my friend's SA saying forget it, don't want to trouble her. She said it's ok, and asked what colour I actually wanted. Told her, then she said they had one in etoupe at the back !!!
> 
> Gosh !  I got changed and went to get it immediately !
> 
> As I said on my Instagram (IG: a4annette), I don't know if o can forgive myself, but at the same time, if I let this one go today, I really don't know if I can forgive myself !
> 
> So I'm just going to love and enjoy it, and lock myself up on BAN ISLAND for a long time !
> 
> The fragrance ... I've always only worn Chanel fragrances but the SA was showing me different fragrance, ok fine, let's get one !
> 
> Then I looked at the shoes, saw this pair of sandals that I saw the other day, thought they're nice but didn't get. They had my size so I picked them up as well.
> 
> So there ... Let's give me some [emoji122] and send me off to ban island and become a permanent resident there.
> 
> Thanks so much for letting me share !  Hope I don't post anything here for a while .....  [emoji6]



Awesome haul. Enjoy in good health.


----------



## BirkinLover77

AnnetteHK said:


> View attachment 2952909
> 
> View attachment 2952910
> 
> 
> Will you forgive me ?
> I don't know if I can forgive myself for getting two H bags in one week ...
> 
> BUT the Bolide is my dream bag, I've been wanting one for years but didn't try hard enough to find one, and the ones I happened to see were not in any colours I favoured.
> 
> Today, my friend saw one in rough pivoine, texted me, I almost tired to exchange with the rose jaipur Victoria I bought few days ago because the two colours are very similar. But then I decided I still like the Victoria, and I've always preferred a Bolide in a lighter colour.
> So then I called my friend's SA saying forget it, don't want to trouble her. She said it's ok, and asked what colour I actually wanted. Told her, then she said they had one in etoupe at the back !!!
> 
> Gosh !  I got changed and went to get it immediately !
> 
> As I said on my Instagram (IG: a4annette), I don't know if o can forgive myself, but at the same time, if I let this one go today, I really don't know if I can forgive myself !
> 
> So I'm just going to love and enjoy it, and lock myself up on BAN ISLAND for a long time !
> 
> The fragrance ... I've always only worn Chanel fragrances but the SA was showing me different fragrance, ok fine, let's get one !
> 
> Then I looked at the shoes, saw this pair of sandals that I saw the other day, thought they're nice but didn't get. They had my size so I picked them up as well.
> 
> So there ... Let's give me some [emoji122] and send me off to ban island and become a permanent resident there.
> 
> Thanks so much for letting me share !  Hope I don't post anything here for a while .....  [emoji6]


&#128079;&#128079;&#128079; my friend enjoy them all and off to ban island for a few months lol, love your posting on IG thereal_mrsforde&#128536;


----------



## chinkee21

AnnetteHK said:


> View attachment 2952909
> 
> View attachment 2952910
> 
> 
> Will you forgive me ?
> I don't know if I can forgive myself for getting two H bags in one week ...
> 
> BUT the Bolide is my dream bag, I've been wanting one for years but didn't try hard enough to find one, and the ones I happened to see were not in any colours I favoured.
> 
> Today, my friend saw one in rough pivoine, texted me, I almost tired to exchange with the rose jaipur Victoria I bought few days ago because the two colours are very similar. But then I decided I still like the Victoria, and I've always preferred a Bolide in a lighter colour.
> So then I called my friend's SA saying forget it, don't want to trouble her. She said it's ok, and asked what colour I actually wanted. Told her, then she said they had one in etoupe at the back !!!
> 
> Gosh !  I got changed and went to get it immediately !
> 
> As I said on my Instagram (IG: a4annette), I don't know if o can forgive myself, but at the same time, if I let this one go today, I really don't know if I can forgive myself !
> 
> So I'm just going to love and enjoy it, and lock myself up on BAN ISLAND for a long time !
> 
> The fragrance ... I've always only worn Chanel fragrances but the SA was showing me different fragrance, ok fine, let's get one !
> 
> Then I looked at the shoes, saw this pair of sandals that I saw the other day, thought they're nice but didn't get. They had my size so I picked them up as well.
> 
> So there ... Let's give me some [emoji122] and send me off to ban island and become a permanent resident there.
> 
> Thanks so much for letting me share !  Hope I don't post anything here for a while .....  [emoji6]



Gorgeous etoupe Bolide!!
Lovely purchases, hun!

BTW, I just added you on Ig


----------



## Yongs

Raffaluv said:


> Congrats on your first Cartier - stunning choice!!
> 
> Quick pic of my new lil Fendi Karlito with so black boy woc  thank you for lettin me share!


Thank you, Raffaluv. Your mini Karlito is so cute!


----------



## AnnetteHK

BirkinLover77 said:


> [emoji122][emoji122][emoji122] my friend enjoy them all and off to ban island for a few months lol, love your posting on IG thereal_mrsforde[emoji8]




Oh it's you ! Haha ! [emoji8]


----------



## PrincessCypress

AnnetteHK said:


> Oh it's you ! Haha ! [emoji8]



Oh wow, I didn't know it was her either!


----------



## AnnetteHK

chinkee21 said:


> Gorgeous etoupe Bolide!!
> 
> Lovely purchases, hun!
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, I just added you on Ig




[emoji6]


----------



## AnnetteHK

PrincessCypress said:


> Oh wow, I didn't know it was her either!




Exactly ! I need to be more creative to have a completely different name and play a few characters !


----------



## AnnetteHK

Rami00 said:


> Awesome haul. Enjoy in good health.




Thanks dear. Very busy day at work, haven't had time to enjoy your pics on IG yet. Will do tonight ! [emoji4]


----------



## averagejoe

Raffaluv said:


> Congrats on your first Cartier - stunning choice!!
> 
> Quick pic of my new lil Fendi Karlito with so black boy woc  thank you for lettin me share!



Adorable! Congratulations!


----------



## BirkinLover77

AnnetteHK said:


> Oh it's you ! Haha ! [emoji8]





PrincessCypress said:


> Oh wow, I didn't know it was her either!



It's a small world ladies, we are forever joined at the hip with IG and PurseForum... That is what drove me to IG to follow you ladies...You may do so @thereal_mrsforde I'm off to checking your pages now


----------



## PrincessCypress

BirkinLover77 said:


> It's a small world ladies, we are forever joined at the hip with IG and PurseForum... That is what drove me to IG to follow you ladies...You may do so @thereal_mrsforde I'm off to checking your pages now



I have no mystique at all. I'm also PrincessCypress on IG! :giggles:


----------



## PrincessCypress

My latest Tiffany & Co. SLG and my first full-size wallet...leopard print calf hair zippy!


----------



## AnnetteHK

BirkinLover77 said:


> It's a small world ladies, we are forever joined at the hip with IG and PurseForum... That is what drove me to IG to follow you ladies...You may do so @thereal_mrsforde I'm off to checking your pages now




I'm so glad to have you you ladies via these platforms. Fun and happiness in life double when shared ! [emoji4]


----------



## SweetNavi

PrincessCypress said:


> My latest Tiffany & Co. SLG and my first full-size wallet...leopard print calf hair zippy!



love it! may i ask the price? i cant find it anywhere on their website!


----------



## Raffaluv

averagejoe said:


> Adorable! Congratulations!



Thank you averagejoe! It's my 1st Fendi monster, I'm really excited &#128516;


----------



## PrincessCypress

AnnetteHK said:


> I'm so glad to have you you ladies via these platforms. Fun and happiness in life double when shared ! [emoji4]


----------



## PrincessCypress

SweetNavi said:


> love it! may i ask the price? i cant find it anywhere on their website!



I'm sorry, SweetNavi, but their leopard is from 2012. I just got lucky to find a new one from a reseller. There happens to be another one just like mine listed on eBay, though.


----------



## BirkinLover77

PrincessCypress said:


> My latest Tiffany & Co. SLG and my first full-size wallet...leopard print calf hair zippy!


Gorgeous, love the fierce print


----------



## BirkinLover77

PrincessCypress said:


> My latest Tiffany & Co. SLG and my first full-size wallet...leopard print calf hair zippy!





PrincessCypress said:


> I have no mystique at all. I'm also PrincessCypress on IG! :giggles:





AnnetteHK said:


> I'm so glad to have you you ladies via these platforms. Fun and happiness in life double when shared ! [emoji4]



Life is much better when we embrace and help eachother as women...


----------



## PrincessCypress

BirkinLover77 said:


> Gorgeous, love the fierce print



Thank you, my dear BirkinLover77!!!


----------



## aa12

AnnetteHK said:


> View attachment 2952909
> 
> View attachment 2952910
> 
> 
> Will you forgive me ?
> I don't know if I can forgive myself for getting two H bags in one week ...
> 
> BUT the Bolide is my dream bag, I've been wanting one for years but didn't try hard enough to find one, and the ones I happened to see were not in any colours I favoured.
> 
> Today, my friend saw one in rough pivoine, texted me, I almost tired to exchange with the rose jaipur Victoria I bought few days ago because the two colours are very similar. But then I decided I still like the Victoria, and I've always preferred a Bolide in a lighter colour.
> So then I called my friend's SA saying forget it, don't want to trouble her. She said it's ok, and asked what colour I actually wanted. Told her, then she said they had one in etoupe at the back !!!
> 
> Gosh !  I got changed and went to get it immediately !
> 
> As I said on my Instagram (IG: a4annette), I don't know if o can forgive myself, but at the same time, if I let this one go today, I really don't know if I can forgive myself !
> 
> So I'm just going to love and enjoy it, and lock myself up on BAN ISLAND for a long time !
> 
> The fragrance ... I've always only worn Chanel fragrances but the SA was showing me different fragrance, ok fine, let's get one !
> 
> Then I looked at the shoes, saw this pair of sandals that I saw the other day, thought they're nice but didn't get. They had my size so I picked them up as well.
> 
> So there ... Let's give me some [emoji122] and send me off to ban island and become a permanent resident there.
> 
> Thanks so much for letting me share !  Hope I don't post anything here for a while .....  [emoji6]



So beautiufl! Love the bolide! What size is your bag? Do you think youll monogram the front? I've only seen a few monogrammed.


----------



## AnnetteHK

aa12 said:


> So beautiufl! Love the bolide! What size is your bag? Do you think youll monogram the front? I've only seen a few monogrammed.




Bolide 31. And no I don't think I will monogram it. I like things "original". I'm not even getting the twillies.


----------



## PrincessCypress

Valentino rockstud espadrilles in camel pebbled leather. ..they are super comfy! For H lovers, they are an absolute perfect match to gold clemence leather, as you can see with my Picotin!


----------



## Comfortably Numb

PrincessCypress said:


> Valentino rockstud espadrilles in camel pebbled leather. ..they are super comfy! For H lovers, they are an absolute perfect match to gold clemence leather, as you can see with my Picotin!



oh wow... that's a match made in heaven


----------



## PrincessCypress

ComfortablyNumb said:


> oh wow... that's a match made in heaven



Thank you, ComfortablyNumb! They are quite heavenly together, aren't they?


----------



## beanybaker

PrincessCypress said:


> Valentino rockstud espadrilles in camel pebbled leather. ..they are super comfy! For H lovers, they are an absolute perfect match to gold clemence leather, as you can see with my Picotin!


There they are again  beautiful with H bag. I'm hunting them down


----------



## AnnetteHK

Sorry I had to show you my foot [emoji21]
But I knew you'd wanna see some sort of mod shots ...

Hermès Night 70

Thanks for letting me share. [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## antschulina

AnnetteHK said:


> View attachment 2963053
> 
> 
> Sorry I had to show you my foot [emoji21]
> But I knew you'd wanna see some sort of mod shots ...
> 
> Hermès Night 70
> 
> Thanks for letting me share. [emoji5]&#65039;




This sandal is beyond gorgeous! I love this h series! So elegant!
Congrats!


----------



## SweetNavi

PrincessCypress said:


> I'm sorry, SweetNavi, but their leopard is from 2012. I just got lucky to find a new one from a reseller. There happens to be another one just like mine listed on eBay, though.



thanks for the info! now i know why i cant find it on their site!


----------



## PrincessCypress

beanybaker said:


> There they are again  beautiful with H bag. I'm hunting them down



Yay, I'd love to be shoe twins with you, beanybaker! 

P.S. PM me if you want a 10% off code with Farfetch, that's how I ordered mine.


----------



## AnnetteHK

antschulina said:


> This sandal is beyond gorgeous! I love this h series! So elegant!
> Congrats!




Thank you ! They're so comfy too !


----------



## AnnetteHK

Freshly delivered to my hotel today [emoji4]


----------



## princess621

AnnetteHK said:


> View attachment 2964836
> 
> 
> Freshly delivered to my hotel today [emoji4]




Pretty!!


----------



## princess621

AnnetteHK said:


> View attachment 2963053
> 
> 
> Sorry I had to show you my foot [emoji21]
> But I knew you'd wanna see some sort of mod shots ...
> 
> Hermès Night 70
> 
> Thanks for letting me share. [emoji5]&#65039;




Great color and style!! [emoji106]


----------



## princess621

AnnetteHK said:


> I'm so glad to have you you ladies via these platforms. Fun and happiness in life double when shared ! [emoji4]




Totally agree w/your comments!


----------



## princess621

PrincessCypress said:


> My latest Tiffany & Co. SLG and my first full-size wallet...leopard print calf hair zippy!




Ooh cool! I nvr knew Tiffany sold such cute wallets! Thanks for sharing


----------



## princess621

Yongs said:


> It's jewelry month for me. Got my first Cartier - the trinity ring and am loving it.




Congrats on your first !


----------



## princess621

AnnetteHK said:


> View attachment 2948786
> 
> View attachment 2948787
> 
> 
> Now ban island is such great place !
> They sell Chanel non-bag items, and there's this Hermes flagship store on this island too !!!
> 
> LOVE this colour - rose jaipur !!!
> 
> I'm afraid I'm banned further on the island itself ...  Oh well ..



Hahah your comment is hilarious! 
Congrats on your greAt purchases


----------



## princess621

karenab said:


> Ok so there was ONE more Gucci I liked.  My Disco bag in off white to wear cross body over everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2944376




Great look! thanks for sharing


----------



## PrincessCypress

princess621 said:


> Ooh cool! I nvr knew Tiffany sold such cute wallets! Thanks for sharing



You're welcome!


----------



## ttchanelboy

wow


----------



## princess621

emilyrosie said:


> View attachment 2939779
> View attachment 2939781
> 
> His and hers... Both of which smell amazing!!




Awesome! Love the first pic [emoji106]


----------



## princess621

tonkamama said:


> *Rami00 ~ just for you dear.*



 Looks fabulous! 
Wow! [emoji7]


----------



## princess621

georgiegirl27 said:


> There is something very naughty about having Chanel AND Hermes right next door to one another in both Manchester AND London! Well... It would be rude to visit one without the other, don't you think? Lol  [emoji1] xx
> 
> My Hermes purchases - Birkin 35 in Feu with gold hardware, two gorgeous twillies and a beautifully soft wool/silk mix shawl [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] xx
> View attachment 2937290




Great photo! Love how you got the gold hw to shine like that!


----------



## Lawseenai

AnnetteHK said:


> View attachment 2964836
> 
> 
> Freshly delivered to my hotel today [emoji4]




Pretty! Didn't think hotels would accept parcels for guests! Do all hotels do that? It is giving me bad ideas...


----------



## SilkySweetTea

My black princes


----------



## Yongs

princess621 said:


> Congrats on your first !




Thank you, princess621


----------



## Cuteandcouture

After collecting my notes all year I scored a pair of CL iriza pumps in black!!! Paid less than half price in the end!! I feel so savvy!!! [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## Rami00

These are soooooo comfy!


----------



## Rami00

Cuteandcouture said:


> View attachment 2965753
> 
> View attachment 2965754
> 
> 
> After collecting my notes all year I scored a pair of CL iriza pumps in black!!! Paid less than half price in the end!! I feel so savvy!!! [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]



Those look sexy on! Paid less than half... I am jelly.


----------



## anniekins127

Cuteandcouture said:


> View attachment 2965753
> 
> View attachment 2965754
> 
> 
> After collecting my notes all year I scored a pair of CL iriza pumps in black!!! Paid less than half price in the end!! I feel so savvy!!! [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]




Wow, congrats!!


----------



## nadineluv

Cuteandcouture said:


> View attachment 2965753
> 
> View attachment 2965754
> 
> 
> After collecting my notes all year I scored a pair of CL iriza pumps in black!!! Paid less than half price in the end!! I feel so savvy!!! [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]




Beautiful shoes & nice legs!! [emoji8]


----------



## nadineluv

Rami00 said:


> These are soooooo comfy!




Cute!! [emoji7]


----------



## Cuteandcouture

Rami00 said:


> Those look sexy on! Paid less than half... I am jelly.




Hahahah thanks Rami!!! [emoji182][emoji182] they are .... I do need to break them in a bit though... But otherwise ok...,


----------



## Cuteandcouture

anniekins127 said:


> Wow, congrats!!




Thanks anniekins!!! [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Cuteandcouture

nadineluv said:


> Beautiful shoes & nice legs!! [emoji8]




Thanks nadineluv!!! [emoji182][emoji182][emoji106][emoji106] so sweet of you


----------



## PrincessCypress

Cuteandcouture said:


> View attachment 2965753
> 
> View attachment 2965754
> 
> 
> After collecting my notes all year I scored a pair of CL iriza pumps in black!!! Paid less than half price in the end!! I feel so savvy!!! [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]



Woo-hoo, sexy mama!!! What an awesome deal, your new CL's look beautiful on you.


----------



## PrincessCypress

Rami00 said:


> These are soooooo comfy!



And they're also just too cute!!! I love these, but I'm past my espadrille limit already.


----------



## PrincessCypress

I never really had a habit of wearing sunglasses, but I know I should...so last week I went shopping and bought my first pair, a round Prada Baroque in Havana. And as of Thursday, I have a collection of 4! Why do I always go overboard when I find something I love?


----------



## Calliandraroad

Cuteandcouture said:


> View attachment 2965753
> 
> View attachment 2965754
> 
> 
> After collecting my notes all year I scored a pair of CL iriza pumps in black!!! Paid less than half price in the end!! I feel so savvy!!! [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]



Sexy shoes!! And great deal!


----------



## AnnetteHK

Another delivery to the hotel ! [emoji7]


----------



## AnnetteHK

Lawseenai said:


> Pretty! Didn't think hotels would accept parcels for guests! Do all hotels do that? It is giving me bad ideas...




Why not ?  What gave you that idea ?! [emoji15]


----------



## AnnetteHK

Accidents happen ...


----------



## Rami00

Where have I been? Seriously. It feels so heavenly on lips. Just curious ... How many of you guys have these lip stain/gloss/matte color?


----------



## Rami00

AnnetteHK said:


> View attachment 2966628
> 
> 
> Accidents happen ...


----------



## Rami00

AnnetteHK said:


> View attachment 2966626
> 
> 
> Another delivery to the hotel ! [emoji7]



Omg! I loveeeeeee these. Congrats.


----------



## Rami00

Prices go up 10% to 15% on April 23rd in Canada ... So I bought my last thing on the list (for this year)  from Tiffany.


----------



## Rami00

Paloma Venezia Stella pendant ... Been eyeing from long time. It's way prettier IRL


----------



## allure244

Rami00 said:


> Paloma Venezia Stella pendant ... Been eyeing from long time. It's way prettier IRL



Wow. gorgeous.  It looks so beautiful in the picture. I would love to see it in real life.


----------



## Bother Free

Rami00 said:


> Paloma Venezia Stella pendant ... Been eyeing from long time. It's way prettier IRL



Amazing!!! So sparkly and beautiful~


----------



## Bother Free




----------



## Branforddiemaus

Bother Free said:


>




What's inside? So exciting!!


----------



## Bother Free

Branforddiemaus said:


> What's inside? So exciting!!



I'm doing my reveals in Jewelry Box Forum and Fendi Forum. Please join me


----------



## Cuteandcouture

PrincessCypress said:


> Woo-hoo, sexy mama!!! What an awesome deal, your new CL's look beautiful on you.




Hahaha!!! Thanks PC!!! So sweet of you!! [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Cuteandcouture

PrincessCypress said:


> I never really had a habit of wearing sunglasses, but I know I should...so last week I went shopping and bought my first pair, a round Prada Baroque in Havana. And as of Thursday, I have a collection of 4! Why do I always go overboard when I find something I love?




I do the same!!! If I love something I look for it in other variations!!


----------



## Cuteandcouture

Calliandraroad said:


> Sexy shoes!! And great deal!




Thanks Calliandraroad!!! [emoji12] I love a deal!! Glad I didn't pay full retail since I'm guessing these sell out before going on sale!!


----------



## Cuteandcouture

AnnetteHK said:


> View attachment 2966626
> 
> 
> Another delivery to the hotel ! [emoji7]




Love these!! Are these decollette 554? 85 mm?


----------



## vlsh

Congrats! This color is gorgeous&#128525;


----------



## beanybaker

Finally ordered my Cartier Trinity..... just waiting for that red box to arrive now


----------



## PrincessCypress

Cuteandcouture said:


> I do the same!!! If I love something I look for it in other variations!!



Good to know!!!


----------



## Jujuma

PrincessCypress said:


> I never really had a habit of wearing sunglasses, but I know I should...so last week I went shopping and bought my first pair, a round Prada Baroque in Havana. And as of Thursday, I have a collection of 4! Why do I always go overboard when I find something I love?




I was going to say "go big or go home" should be your motto! Love them. I've been sunglass shopping and it a hard season, there's so many great one's out there now. Great choice. Would love to see them on you.


----------



## Jujuma

I started my spring shopping!
	

		
			
		

		
	



The MG bag was harder to get than my jumbo believe it or not. I needed a new phone so got the Apple 6(still learning how to use it! Technology!). The cute flask is for byob's and my new bourbon obsession, thanks to my youngest son(that makes me sound really old!!). The necklace is just a bit of fun bling.  Also....
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 but I already posted him. He is in honor of my two Shih Tzu's, I couldn't find anything to commemorate them due to their unusual coloring and my hubby found this guy and immediately thought of them. Thanks for letting me share. Now I must go clean out my closet and find my spring clothes before I start over buying because I can't find anything!


----------



## PrincessCypress

Jujuma said:


> I was going to say "go big or go home" should be your motto! Love them. I've been sunglass shopping and it a hard season, there's so many great one's out there now. Great choice. Would love to see them on you.



That is a good motto for me, Jujuma, especially when it comes to rockstuds...I've accumulated 8 pairs of kitten heels, 3 pairs of flip flops and 1 pair of espadrilles in the last year!!! 

I have to ask hubby to take mod pics of me in my sunglasses, as I take the absolute worst selfies ever. :lolots:


----------



## LOUKPEACH

beanybaker said:


> Finally ordered my Cartier Trinity..... just waiting for that red box to arrive now


So gorgeous and classy


----------



## Jujuma

PrincessCypress said:


> That is a good motto for me, Jujuma, especially when it comes to rockstuds...I've accumulated 8 pairs of kitten heels, 3 pairs of flip flops and 1 pair of espadrilles in the last year!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I have to ask hubby to take mod pics of me in my sunglasses, as I take the absolute worst selfies ever. :lolots:




I hear ya. My issue is bags so this is a good place for me...or a bad place depending on how you look at it. In the past year I got 3 Fendi's, 4 if you count the monster bag charm, he should count for something! The Chanel Jumbo and the Mansur Gavriel bucket. Who needs that many bags???


----------



## South Beach

Jujuma said:


> I hear ya. My issue is bags so this is a good place for me...or a bad place depending on how you look at it. In the past year I got 3 Fendi's, 4 if you count the monster bag charm, he should count for something! The Chanel Jumbo and the Mansur Gavriel bucket. Who needs that many bags???




We all do!!! Congrats on that tally![emoji6]


----------



## allure244

Cuteandcouture said:


> I do the same!!! If I love something I look for it in other variations!!




Me too. For example, I found a shirt I liked so much I bought it in 8 colors. &#128514; Usually it's not that extreme though - more like 2-3 of an item.

I think many of us are guilty of this when it comes to Chanel items. Hee hee.


----------



## Jujuma

Jujuma said:


> I hear ya. My issue is bags so this is a good place for me...or a bad place depending on how you look at it. In the past year I got 3 Fendi's, 4 if you count the monster bag charm, he should count for something! The Chanel Jumbo and the Mansur Gavriel bucket. Who needs that many bags???







South Beach said:


> We all do!!! Congrats on that tally![emoji6]




I will say last year was a big year and after the Jumbo for the first time I felt my purse collection was totally complete...and then I saw the pink on the MG bucket. That is just my all time favorite color and I had to have it. But I still feel pretty content with what I have. The Jumbo was a complete impulse buy. Well as much as a Chanel purchase can be an impulse. My husband and I were in the Chanel Department and I said it was the one bag I had always wanted and he said buy it. Great husband, also it was a Christmas exchange and this year is our 30th(?!?) wedding anniversary year but I'm only 40, lol. Anyway I just feel for my lifestyle the Jumbo is the perfect bag for me, and I had to do some serious down sizing to make it work, I was a tote girl. I exercise a lot, do errands after class, and at my age I feel like running around in exercise clothes the Chanel classes it up a little. I love it so much I have a hard time switching it out for my other bags so I can't really imagine adding anymore...except I did sign up for the summer Rachel Zoe style box which contains this great white bag...uh oh, maybe there's a support group for me. Oh, I guess I'm on it. Lol


----------



## Tulip2

Rami00 said:


> Paloma Venezia Stella pendant ... Been eyeing from long time. It's way prettier IRL


Oh my goodness, this is gorgeous!  It looks wonderful on you.  The deep blue up against those white diamonds is genius!

Big congrats on such a lovely necklace (especially since you've wanted it for so long).  So glad you got it.


----------



## allure244

Jujuma said:


> I started my spring shopping!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2967486
> 
> The MG bag was harder to get than my jumbo believe it or not. I needed a new phone so got the Apple 6(still learning how to use it! Technology!). The cute flask is for byob's and my new bourbon obsession, thanks to my youngest son(that makes me sound really old!!). The necklace is just a bit of fun bling.  Also....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2967490
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I already posted him. He is in honor of my two Shih Tzu's, I couldn't find anything to commemorate them due to their unusual coloring and my hubby found this guy and immediately thought of them. Thanks for letting me share. Now I must go clean out my closet and find my spring clothes before I start over buying because I can't find anything!



Love that MG bag. I have been trying to decide what bag to get to match my light pink chanel espadrilles (besides a light pink classic flap) and this might be it -  that is, if i can even get my hands on it. haha.


----------



## AnnetteHK

Cuteandcouture said:


> Love these!! Are these decollette 554? 85 mm?







There you go babes


----------



## Rami00

Tulip2 said:


> Oh my goodness, this is gorgeous!  It looks wonderful on you.  The deep blue up against those white diamonds is genius!
> 
> Big congrats on such a lovely necklace (especially since you've wanted it for so long).  So glad you got it.



Thank you Tulip! Tiffany's upcoming price increase is somewhere around 12 to 15% acc to my SA. So it was perfect time to buy


----------



## Tulip2

Rami00 said:


> Thank you Tulip! Tiffany's upcoming price increase is somewhere around 12 to 15% acc to my SA. So it was perfect time to buy



Hey Rami, has the price increase happened yet?  The website has the price at $2,050.  I'm lovin' this necklace.  I'm seriously thinking about grabbing one, but sure would like to beat the price increase.  

I wear quite a lot of blues, and this would look gorgeous with my wardrobe!


----------



## Comfortably Numb

AnnetteHK said:


> View attachment 2966626
> 
> 
> Another delivery to the hotel ! [emoji7]



just. stunning.


----------



## Rami00

Tulip2 said:


> Hey Rami, has the price increase happened yet?  The website has the price at $2,050.  I'm lovin' this necklace.  I'm seriously thinking about grabbing one, but sure would like to beat the price increase.
> 
> I wear quite a lot of blues, and this would look gorgeous with my wardrobe!



i am glad you like it. the prices are going up on 23rd in Canada. Get it! I wear lot of neutrals and blues ..it goes perfectly with my wardrobe.

PS. My SA said only few pieces are available coz it's not being made anymore. Canada has only four available.


----------



## Rami00

allure244 said:


> Wow. gorgeous.  It looks so beautiful in the picture. I would love to see it in real life.



Thank you!


----------



## Rami00

Bother Free said:


> Amazing!!! So sparkly and beautiful~



Thank you bother free. Wore it today for the first time... All my friends loved it... Hidden gem at tiffanys! LOL.


----------



## AnnetteHK

ComfortablyNumb said:


> just. stunning.




Thank you.  I like them a lot. Cannot wait to wear them !  But it seems it's going to be raining in NYC the next couple of days .. Will have to wait til I get back to Asia ...


----------



## Bother Free

Rami00 said:


> Thank you bother free. Wore it today for the first time... All my friends loved it... Hidden gem at tiffanys! LOL.



You have great taste and you wear it so well


----------



## Bother Free

Branforddiemaus said:


> What's inside? So exciting!!



WG Love Bracelet with 4 diamonds


----------



## Bother Free

Branforddiemaus said:


> What's inside? So exciting!!



My pinky mini Karlito was feeling lonely so I added the yellow mini Karlito


----------



## Rami00

Bother Free said:


> WG Love Bracelet with 4 diamonds



Congrats!!! It's next on my list. 

Beautiful stack


----------



## Tulip2

Rami00 said:


> i am glad you like it. the prices are going up on 23rd in Canada. Get it! I wear lot of neutrals and blues ..it goes perfectly with my wardrobe.
> 
> PS. My SA said only few pieces are available coz it's not being made anymore. Canada has only four available.



Thanks Rami!  I think I'll give them a call today.


----------



## Bother Free

Rami00 said:


> Congrats!!! It's next on my list.
> 
> Beautiful stack



Thank you so much Rami!


----------



## Jujuma

allure244 said:


> Love that MG bag. I have been trying to decide what bag to get to match my light pink chanel espadrilles (besides a light pink classic flap) and this might be it -  that is, if i can even get my hands on it. haha.




The color is great, actually very similar to the Chanel pink I think, but what I had to go through to get it...my son said I was crazy! The day MG did it's product launch I can't even tell you how many times I did a computer refresh, and I was one of the lucky few who got a bag! Plus I had not seen it IRL and they have a no return policy so I took a big chance but I do love it. If you really want one my advice would be to go on their website and it will tell you who in your area is carrying, or going to carry, the bag, and get put on a waitlist. I don't think they have any on their website but I could be wrong. Rumor also is prices are going up, honestly I would pay a little more that what I did but not much. It's a very simple bag, but I guess that's part of it's beauty.


----------



## Jujuma

Bother Free said:


> WG Love Bracelet with 4 diamonds







Bother Free said:


> My pinky mini Karlito was feeling lonely so I added the yellow mini Karlito




Love everything! That pink! That yellow! That white gold! Those diamonds! Oh my!!!!  Enjoy everything! Love that stack! I'm just all!!!!! Over everything.


----------



## libertygirl

Jujuma said:


> I started my spring shopping!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2967486
> 
> The MG bag was harder to get than my jumbo believe it or not. I needed a new phone so got the Apple 6(still learning how to use it! Technology!). The cute flask is for byob's and my new bourbon obsession, thanks to my youngest son(that makes me sound really old!!). The necklace is just a bit of fun bling.  Also....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2967490
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I already posted him. He is in honor of my two Shih Tzu's, I couldn't find anything to commemorate them due to their unusual coloring and my hubby found this guy and immediately thought of them. Thanks for letting me share. Now I must go clean out my closet and find my spring clothes before I start over buying because I can't find anything!



Ahh I'm SO jealous! I've been eyeing the MG bags for ages but I can never even get close! They need to start hiring more people to produce them!


----------



## libertygirl

PrincessCypress said:


> I never really had a habit of wearing sunglasses, but I know I should...so last week I went shopping and bought my first pair, a round Prada Baroque in Havana. And as of Thursday, I have a collection of 4! Why do I always go overboard when I find something I love?



Haha I love it! If you love something, why not?! Fabulous sunnies


----------



## Zojja

I did a full reveal that included this bag but I found a cute Stella Mcartney denim bag


----------



## Bother Free

Jujuma said:


> Love everything! That pink! That yellow! That white gold! Those diamonds! Oh my!!!!  Enjoy everything! Love that stack! I'm just all!!!!! Over everything.



Thank you so much Jujuma!!


----------



## Branforddiemaus

Bother Free said:


> WG Love Bracelet with 4 diamonds




Wow, it looks so dreamy! Absolutely stunning! [emoji7]Congrats!!


----------



## Branforddiemaus

Bother Free said:


> My pinky mini Karlito was feeling lonely so I added the yellow mini Karlito




They look so cute together! Congrats!


----------



## Bother Free

Branforddiemaus said:


> Wow, it looks so dreamy! Absolutely stunning! [emoji7]Congrats!!



Thank you so much!!


----------



## Bother Free

Branforddiemaus said:


> They look so cute together! Congrats!



Thank you so much!!


----------



## PrincessCypress

libertygirl said:


> Haha I love it! If you love something, why not?! Fabulous sunnies



Thank you, libertygirl! You're absolutely right.


----------



## AngieBaby15

Yeah! Just got my very comfortable Valentino RS flip flop.
She's so cute and girly and totally not my style but I just adore her.


----------



## baghagg

AngieBaby15 said:


> Yeah! Just got my very comfortable Valentino RS flip flop.
> She's so cute and girly and totally not my style but I just adore her.
> 
> View attachment 2969619



So adorable...  Can we see a picture of the whole flip flop?  How much were they?


----------



## AngieBaby15

baghagg said:


> So adorable...  Can we see a picture of the whole flip flop?  How much were they?


Hi *baghagg*, here is a picture of the entire flip flop. I think retail price is close to $300 + tax but Farfetch had the pink one on sale for under $200 (limited sizes though - I saw only 39, 40, 41).


----------



## Comfortably Numb

AngieBaby15 said:


> Yeah! Just got my very comfortable Valentino RS flip flop.
> She's so cute and girly and totally not my style but I just adore her.
> 
> View attachment 2969619




aren't those the best purchases sometimes?! walking out with what you least expect. never say never!


----------



## beanybaker

beanybaker said:


> Finally ordered my Cartier Trinity..... just waiting for that red box to arrive now


It's here and it's soooooo beautiful


----------



## Rami00

beanybaker said:


> It's here and it's soooooo beautiful


 
STUNNING! Congrats!


----------



## March786

My gorgeouse LV challe in rose &#128518;&#128518;&#128518;


----------



## Rami00

March786 said:


> My gorgeouse LV challe in rose &#128518;&#128518;&#128518;


 
beautiful color. I have this same shawl in black....my most worn scarfs ever.


Congrats!


----------



## SouthTampa

beanybaker said:


> It's here and it's soooooo beautiful


Lovely.   I need to stop coming to this site.   Too much temptation.   This ring is calling to me!!


----------



## March786

Rami00 said:


> beautiful color. I have this same shawl in black....my most worn scarfs ever.
> 
> 
> Congrats!



Thank youuuuu i can see this collection growing&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## afashionista

March786 said:


> My gorgeouse LV challe in rose &#128518;&#128518;&#128518;


Congrats! I have one in black but I think I would definitely get the rose for my second


----------



## March786

afashionista said:


> Congrats! I have one in black but I think I would definitely get the rose for my second



Thankyouuuu it really is stunning....i don't think the pictures do it justice.....i want one in every colour &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514; i think I'm going to get addicted &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## beanybaker

SouthTampa said:


> Lovely.   I need to stop coming to this site.   Too much temptation.   This ring is calling to me!!


I know... I started on on the Chanel forum, then Hermes now I've added Cartier into the mix


----------



## Zojja

beanybaker said:


> It's here and it's soooooo beautiful



Congrats!  I've been thinking about getting a ring like this.  My only concern is white gold breaks me out.  I'd need one that didn't have white gold.


----------



## noreen_uk

March786 said:


> My gorgeouse LV challe in rose &#128518;&#128518;&#128518;



beautiful shawl march786 and the colour is lovely ... great choice & purchase


----------



## Rami00

beanybaker said:


> I know... I started on on the Chanel forum, then Hermes now I've added Cartier into the mix


 
Story of my life...


----------



## Rami00

SouthTampa said:


> Lovely.   I need to stop coming to this site.   Too much temptation.   This ring is calling to me!!


 
 I think it's calling me too 


I needed that stop  long time ago..hahahaha!


----------



## beanybaker

Zojja said:


> Congrats!  I've been thinking about getting a ring like this.  My only concern is white gold breaks me out.  I'd need one that didn't have white gold.


They do make ones without white gold just very £££££ I tried on lots of options and actually I just loved the simplicity and elegance of this


----------



## March786

noreen_uk said:


> beautiful shawl march786 and the colour is lovely ... great choice & purchase



Thank you noreen_uk &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## beanybaker

Rami00 said:


> STUNNING! Congrats!


Thanks babe, love your new Paloma's Venezia Stella pendant too.....


----------



## South Beach

Why do I feel like such a trader ???
But this one was calling my name and the bag can be worn 3 ways and it's not heavy . So here she is Ms. Celine Ring Bag... Oh and thanks for indulging me - it feels like confession, but in a cathartic way...


----------



## r_tiff2326

Got me some rockstuds &#128522;&#9786;&#65039;


----------



## CaribeanQueen

My LE LV mini pochette
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 and Rag and Bone slides


----------



## loveLuxhandbags

beanybaker said:


> Finally ordered my Cartier Trinity..... just waiting for that red box to arrive now



beautiful....  love Cartier, VCA, Bvlgari..... too much to love


----------



## AngieBaby15

r_tiff2326 said:


> Got me some rockstuds &#128522;&#9786;&#65039;



They are gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## Rami00

r_tiff2326 said:


> Got me some rockstuds &#128522;&#9786;&#65039;


 
omg so pretty! congrats.


----------



## Rami00

CaribeanQueen said:


> My LE LV mini pochette
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2973347
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Rag and Bone slides
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2973348


 
beautiful. Congrats!


----------



## Bibi25260

beanybaker said:


> It's here and it's soooooo beautiful


Beautiful ring!


----------



## Bibi25260

March786 said:


> My gorgeouse LV challe in rose &#128518;&#128518;&#128518;


Gorgeous scarf and lovely color!


----------



## Bibi25260

South Beach said:


> Why do I feel like such a trader ???
> But this one was calling my name and the bag can be worn 3 ways and it's not heavy . So here she is Ms. Celine Ring Bag... Oh and thanks for indulging me - it feels like confession, but in a cathartic way...
> View attachment 2973232
> View attachment 2973233


Love this one! I like the style very much!


----------



## Bibi25260

r_tiff2326 said:


> Got me some rockstuds &#128522;&#9786;&#65039;


They're gorgeous!


----------



## Bibi25260

CaribeanQueen said:


> My LE LV mini pochette
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2973347
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Rag and Bone slides
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2973348


Cute pochette and lovely booties!


----------



## South Beach

Bibi25260 said:


> Love this one! I like the style very much!




Thank you- a white bag!!!! Am I crazy???


----------



## beanybaker

Bibi25260 said:


> Beautiful ring!


Thanks  need a necklace now


----------



## beanybaker

Got disillusioned with Chanel a few weeks back due to the Europe price increase, so thought I'd put my toe into the world of Hermes with this preloved gem  gonna be by carry on flying bag


----------



## South Beach

beanybaker said:


> Got disillusioned with Chanel a few weeks back due to the Europe price increase, so thought I'd put my toe into the world of Hermes with this preloved gem  gonna be by carry on flying bag




Wow! Love -,congrats!!!!


----------



## Bibi25260

South Beach said:


> Thank you- a white bag!!!! Am I crazy???


No not crazy, I have a white Tod's bag, for summer


----------



## Bibi25260

beanybaker said:


> Got disillusioned with Chanel a few weeks back due to the Europe price increase, so thought I'd put my toe into the world of Hermes with this preloved gem  gonna be by carry on flying bag


Lovely, and bonus it's looks like new, congrats!


----------



## South Beach

Bibi25260 said:


> No not crazy, I have a white Tod's bag, for summer




Love Tods! Bet it's fabulous. Watching too much Scandal love to see white bags!


----------



## Tulip2

beanybaker said:


> Got disillusioned with Chanel a few weeks back due to the Europe price increase, so thought I'd put my toe into the world of Hermes with this preloved gem  gonna be by carry on flying bag


This is absolutely gorgeous.  I'm not familiar with Hermes at all, but this photo makes me want to!

Big congrats on this pre-loved beauty.  Very pretty!


----------



## whoknowsx

Fell in love with this mini bag the other day. It's a balenciaga Paiper tote A6 and it is tiny and lightweight yet spacious. A new favorite for sure.


----------



## beanybaker

Bibi25260 said:


> Lovely, and bonus it's looks like new, congrats!


Yes over the moon with its condition, I did clean/condition the leather but really it's near perfect. And big Congratulations on your new camera-bag


----------



## Bibi25260

South Beach said:


> Love Tods! Bet it's fabulous. Watching too much Scandal love to see white bags!


Mine is a older style with the big belt buckle on front.


----------



## Bibi25260

beanybaker said:


> Yes over the moon with its condition, I did clean/condition the leather but really it's near perfect. And big Congratulations on your new camera-bag


You did a good job!

Thank you!


----------



## Tulip2

Couldn't resist this Pink Tambour Monogram Mother's Day Watch 28mm. 
Beaux was excited too. [emoji2][emoji178][emoji2]


He's such a good little boy. [emoji190]


----------



## clu13

My other love is home decor - jay strongwater piece including the Neiman butterflies! We said we would buy if we got the butterflies! I love bags but my home is the most important thing to embellish with the finer things !Although I did hope using double points today would have resulted in a trip to the chanel department, but it didn't


----------



## Rami00

Price increases are so annoying. I was planning to purchase in June but here we are.


----------



## Rami00

Not sure why it won't let me load multiple pics. Stacking this baby with my yellow gold love. The price goes up 9% on May 1st.

Planning to wear it in June ... Yeah testing my patience :giggles:

Done shopping for the whole year. Off to ban island.


----------



## Bother Free

Tulip2 said:


> Couldn't resist this Pink Tambour Monogram Mother's Day Watch 28mm.
> Beaux was excited too. [emoji2][emoji178][emoji2]
> View attachment 2974711
> 
> He's such a good little boy. [emoji190]


Beautiful watch and your doggie is so adorable!!


----------



## Bother Free

Rami00 said:


> Not sure why it won't let me load multiple pics. Stacking this baby with my yellow gold love. The price goes up 9% on May 1st.
> 
> Planning to wear it in June ... Yeah testing my patience :giggles:
> 
> Done shopping for the whole year. Off to ban island.



So stunning! We're bracelet twins


----------



## Puttin On Ayers

beanybaker said:


> Got disillusioned with Chanel a few weeks back due to the Europe price increase, so thought I'd put my toe into the world of Hermes with this preloved gem  gonna be by carry on flying bag


 wow I wish I could get disillusioned too


----------



## Rami00

Tulip2 said:


> Couldn't resist this Pink Tambour Monogram Mother's Day Watch 28mm.
> Beaux was excited too. [emoji2][emoji178][emoji2]
> View attachment 2974711
> 
> He's such a good little boy. [emoji190]



Beautiful. Congrats!


----------



## Rami00

Bother Free said:


> So stunning! We're bracelet twins



Thank you


----------



## South Beach

Rami00 said:


> Price increases are so annoying. I was planning to purchase in June but here we are.




Congrats - she's beautiful ! Yeah +1 on the annoying price increases.


----------



## anniekins127

Rami00 said:


> Not sure why it won't let me load multiple pics. Stacking this baby with my yellow gold love. The price goes up 9% on May 1st.
> 
> Planning to wear it in June ... Yeah testing my patience :giggles:
> 
> Done shopping for the whole year. Off to ban island.




Beautiful, congrats!


----------



## allure244

Rami00 said:


> Not sure why it won't let me load multiple pics. Stacking this baby with my yellow gold love. The price goes up 9% on May 1st.
> 
> Planning to wear it in June ... Yeah testing my patience :giggles:
> 
> Done shopping for the whole year. Off to ban island.



Congrats. I wanna see modeling pics of the two together in June... or sooner if your patience runs out earlier. I don't think I could wait that long myself


----------



## noreen_uk

Rami00 said:


> Not sure why it won't let me load multiple pics. Stacking this baby with my yellow gold love. The price goes up 9% on May 1st.
> 
> Planning to wear it in June ... Yeah testing my patience :giggles:
> 
> Done shopping for the whole year. Off to ban island.



stunning bracelets rami ... congrats


----------



## Tulip2

clu13 said:


> My other love is home decor - jay strongwater piece including the Neiman butterflies! *We said we would buy if we got the butterflies!* I love bags but my home is the most important thing to embellish with the finer things !Although I did hope using double points today would have resulted in a trip to the chanel department, but it didn't
> 
> View attachment 2974774



Oh clu, this is gorgeous!  I'm a huge fan of butterflies too.  Your new Jay Strongwater piece is so beautiful, but those butterflies make it.

Big congrats.  I'm sure it will put a smile on your face every time you walk by that beauty!


----------



## Tulip2

Rami00 said:


> Not sure why it won't let me load multiple pics. Stacking this baby with my yellow gold love. The price goes up 9% on May 1st.
> 
> Planning to wear it in June ... Yeah testing my patience :giggles:
> 
> Done shopping for the whole year. Off to ban island.



Just lovely Rami!  This bracelet is worth a stretch on ban island!  

Stacking these 2 you're going to look like a million bucks.  Big congrats!


----------



## newcalimommy

Rami00 said:


> Not sure why it won't let me load multiple pics. Stacking this baby with my yellow gold love. The price goes up 9% on May 1st.
> 
> Planning to wear it in June ... Yeah testing my patience :giggles:
> 
> Done shopping for the whole year. Off to ban island.



Stunning! Enjoy wearing them both together.  Congrats!


----------



## Rami00

South Beach said:


> Congrats - she's beautiful ! Yeah +1 on the annoying price increases.


 

Thank you South Beach. With new price it  will cost $1053 (plus taxes) ..I'd like to think that I saved that money :giggles:



anniekins127 said:


> Beautiful, congrats!


 

Thank you.



allure244 said:


> Congrats. I wanna see modeling pics of the two together in June... or sooner if your patience runs out earlier. I don't think I could wait that long myself


Thank you Allure! I'd absolutely post pics ...hmm let's see when 




noreen_uk said:


> stunning bracelets rami ... congrats


Thank you Noreen.



Tulip2 said:


> Just lovely Rami!  This bracelet is worth a stretch on ban island!
> 
> Stacking these 2 you're going to look like a million bucks.  Big congrats!


 

Thank you Tulip. I totally agree with you.




newcalimommy said:


> Stunning! Enjoy wearing them both together.  Congrats!


 Thank you


----------



## beanybaker

Rami00 said:


> Not sure why it won't let me load multiple pics. Stacking this baby with my yellow gold love. The price goes up 9% on May 1st.
> 
> Planning to wear it in June ... Yeah testing my patience :giggles:
> 
> Done shopping for the whole year. Off to ban island.


Congrats on your pre-increase Cartier bargain


----------



## Tulip2

Bother Free said:


> Beautiful watch and your doggie is so adorable!!



Thanks Bother Free!  I love both so much.


----------



## that_claudz

Haven't bought anything from LV for over a year since buying Chanel bags, but this one really stood out to me! 

Thought it would be a nice casual bag!


----------



## clu13

Tulip2 said:


> Oh clu, this is gorgeous!  I'm a huge fan of butterflies too.  Your new Jay Strongwater piece is so beautiful, but those butterflies make it.
> 
> 
> 
> Big congrats.  I'm sure it will put a smile on your face every time you walk by that beauty!




Thank you tulip! I hope you are well!


----------



## Paris75

My beloved limited Ultra Black Diorissimo in medium. 

More here : http://forum.purseblog.com/dior/super-reveal-heart-so-black-ultra-black-dior-898832.html


----------



## rk4265

Paris75 said:


> My beloved limited Ultra Black Diorissimo in medium.
> 
> 
> 
> More here : http://forum.purseblog.com/dior/super-reveal-heart-so-black-ultra-black-dior-898832.html




Love love!


----------



## Havanese 28

clu13 said:


> My other love is home decor - jay strongwater piece including the Neiman butterflies! We said we would buy if we got the butterflies! I love bags but my home is the most important thing to embellish with the finer things !Although I did hope using double points today would have resulted in a trip to the chanel department, but it didn't
> 
> View attachment 2974774


It's lovely and so distinctive!  I love your wall color ( s) in the room.  The overall " feel" is modern elegance and inviting.  Congrats!


----------



## March786

Paris75 said:


> My beloved limited Ultra Black Diorissimo in medium.
> 
> More here : http://forum.purseblog.com/dior/super-reveal-heart-so-black-ultra-black-dior-898832.html



Oooohhhhhhh faint faint I'm in loooooveeee both your bags are stunningly gorgeous hugeeeee congrats&#128518;&#128518;&#128518;&#128518;&#128518;


----------



## tite peluche

Paris75 said:


> My beloved limited Ultra Black Diorissimo in medium.
> 
> More here : http://forum.purseblog.com/dior/super-reveal-heart-so-black-ultra-black-dior-898832.html



I'm not a huge Dior fan, but that one is amazing! congrats!!


----------



## yeeuns

Paris75 said:


> My beloved limited Ultra Black Diorissimo in medium.
> 
> 
> 
> More here : http://forum.purseblog.com/dior/super-reveal-heart-so-black-ultra-black-dior-898832.html




Such a lovely bag!! [emoji7]


----------



## Rami00

Paris75 said:


> My beloved limited Ultra Black Diorissimo in medium.
> 
> More here : http://forum.purseblog.com/dior/super-reveal-heart-so-black-ultra-black-dior-898832.html



 OMG! Loveeee!


----------



## iceshimmer27

Paris75 said:


> My beloved limited Ultra Black Diorissimo in medium.
> 
> More here : http://forum.purseblog.com/dior/super-reveal-heart-so-black-ultra-black-dior-898832.html



So gorgeous! &#128516; congrats


----------



## baghagg

A room with a view


----------



## AAxxx

An LV mono jazzy bandeau to spice up my GSTs. What do we think? [emoji57]


----------



## Bibi25260

Rami00 said:


> Not sure why it won't let me load multiple pics. Stacking this baby with my yellow gold love. The price goes up 9% on May 1st.
> 
> Planning to wear it in June ... Yeah testing my patience :giggles:
> 
> Done shopping for the whole year. Off to ban island.


Stunning!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Paris75 said:


> My beloved limited Ultra Black Diorissimo in medium.
> 
> More here : http://forum.purseblog.com/dior/super-reveal-heart-so-black-ultra-black-dior-898832.html


Gorgeous!


----------



## Bibi25260

baghagg said:


> A room with a view


Love your shoes and your view!


----------



## Bibi25260

AAxxx said:


> An LV mono jazzy bandeau to spice up my GSTs. What do we think? [emoji57]
> View attachment 2980453
> View attachment 2980454


Perfect!


----------



## Purrsey

This one nicely arrived 18hrs ago. I'm happy.


----------



## vlsh

Congrats on your beautiful B bag&#128525;


----------



## Bibi25260

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 2981506
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one nicely arrived 18hrs ago. I'm happy.


Stunning! Congrats!


----------



## tite peluche

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 2981506
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one nicely arrived 18hrs ago. I'm happy.



So happy for you, she is beautiful


----------



## Rami00

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 2981506
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one nicely arrived 18hrs ago. I'm happy.



 congratulations!


----------



## Purrsey

Thank you gals.. I'm lucky to have found her.


----------



## Jujuma

baghagg said:


> A room with a view




Great shoes! Great view too!


----------



## baghagg

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 2981506
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one nicely arrived 18hrs ago. I'm happy.



I'm not a huge fan, but this bag is FABULOUS!!!  Congrats and enjoy.


----------



## baghagg

Jujuma said:


> Great shoes! Great view too!



Thanks, Jujuma..  Down South mixing it up a bit &#128519;


----------



## Puttin On Ayers

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 2981506
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one nicely arrived 18hrs ago. I'm happy.


 OoooooooooooooHHHHHHHHHHHH :greengrin:


----------



## LovEmAll

Hello my dear Chanel lovers!  I have been MIA for the past two weeks...been a busy working bee...but I really want to share this super special purchase with you all.  I cannot be believe I was able to get my hands on this beauty!  My reveal for my new-to-me Kelly is here:


http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/m...elly-and-before-905143.html?referrerid=503639




but here are a few pics.  THANKS SO MUCH FOR LETTING ME SHARE!  I feel so lucky right now =)  isn't it a great match to my Chanel flats


----------



## cece1

LovEmAll said:


> Hello my dear Chanel lovers!  I have been MIA for the past two weeks...been a busy working bee...but I really want to share this super special purchase with you all.  I cannot be believe I was able to get my hands on this beauty!  My reveal for my new-to-me Kelly is here:
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/m...elly-and-before-905143.html?referrerid=503639
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but here are a few pics.  THANKS SO MUCH FOR LETTING ME SHARE!  I feel so lucky right now =)  isn't it a great match to my Chanel flats




You look so fab!!!  Congrats on a gorgeous bag!


----------



## maddy2280

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 2981506
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one nicely arrived 18hrs ago. I'm happy.



wowza!! So gorgeous! Congrats


----------



## maddy2280

LovEmAll said:


> Hello my dear Chanel lovers!  I have been MIA for the past two weeks...been a busy working bee...but I really want to share this super special purchase with you all.  I cannot be believe I was able to get my hands on this beauty!  My reveal for my new-to-me Kelly is here:
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/m...elly-and-before-905143.html?referrerid=503639
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but here are a few pics.  THANKS SO MUCH FOR LETTING ME SHARE!  I feel so lucky right now =)  isn't it a great match to my Chanel flats



Awww, beautiful. Congrats!


----------



## maddy2280

Paris75 said:


> My beloved limited Ultra Black Diorissimo in medium.
> 
> More here : http://forum.purseblog.com/dior/super-reveal-heart-so-black-ultra-black-dior-898832.html



Stunning bag. Congrats!


----------



## maddy2280

AAxxx said:


> An LV mono jazzy bandeau to spice up my GSTs. What do we think? [emoji57]
> View attachment 2980453
> View attachment 2980454



Wish i knew how to tie a scarf like that so beautifully  Looks lovely!


----------



## AngieBaby15

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 2981506
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one nicely arrived 18hrs ago. I'm happy.


Oh wow! She is very beautiful. Congrats!


----------



## AngieBaby15

Just got this pair from Nordstrom. Last one and a floor sample but she's too pretty to pass. Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## LovEmAll

cece1 said:


> You look so fab!!!  Congrats on a gorgeous bag!







maddy2280 said:


> Awww, beautiful. Congrats!





Thanks so much!  I am over the moon!  Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## LovEmAll

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 2981506
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one nicely arrived 18hrs ago. I'm happy.




Loooooveeee..... I'm afraid the H orange will now be my new obsession!  Enjoy and congrats!!!


----------



## Purrsey

LovEmAll said:


> Loooooveeee..... I'm afraid the H orange will now be my new obsession!  Enjoy and congrats!!!




Thanks for sharing my little joy.


----------



## Purrsey

AngieBaby15 said:


> Oh wow! She is very beautiful. Congrats!







AngieBaby15 said:


> Just got this pair from Nordstrom. Last one and a floor sample but she's too pretty to pass. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 2989558




Thanks angelbaby. 

Omg your new flats take my breath away. So pretty I want.


----------



## AngieBaby15

Purrsey said:


> Thanks angelbaby.
> 
> Omg your new flats take my breath away. So pretty I want.


Thank you! 

It somehow reminds of those Chanel flats.


----------



## Paris75

maddy2280 said:


> Stunning bag. Congrats!



Thanks !


----------



## Purrsey

AngieBaby15 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> It somehow reminds of those Chanel flats.




To be honest, this pair looks just as gorgeous as Chanel, if not more. 

I need to check her out here  Do you mind to share how much you got her?


----------



## maddy2280

AngieBaby15 said:


> Just got this pair from Nordstrom. Last one and a floor sample but she's too pretty to pass. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 2989558



Very cute!


----------



## Puttin On Ayers

AngieBaby15 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> It somehow reminds of those Chanel flats.


 But much more comfortable IMO congrats very pretty


----------



## Puttin On Ayers

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 2981506
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one nicely arrived 18hrs ago. I'm happy.


----------



## Tulip2

Couldn't resist these gorgeous Jimmy Choo heels. Not too high, not too low, just right! &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## ak3

Tulip2 said:


> Couldn't resist these gorgeous Jimmy Choo heels. Not too high, not too low, just right! &#10084;&#65039;
> View attachment 2990165
> 
> View attachment 2990166
> 
> View attachment 2990168



Love the choo's


----------



## tite peluche

Tulip2 said:


> Couldn't resist these gorgeous Jimmy Choo heels. Not too high, not too low, just right! &#10084;&#65039;
> View attachment 2990165
> 
> View attachment 2990166
> 
> View attachment 2990168



So elegant and pretty!


----------



## Tulip2

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 2981506
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one nicely arrived 18hrs ago. I'm happy.



Oh Miss Purrsey, this is drop dead gorgeous!    I think if I ever got an H it would be in this glorious color.  I'm so very very happy for you!  You must be over the moon!  Big congrats!



LovEmAll said:


> Hello my dear Chanel lovers!  I have been MIA for the past two weeks...been a busy working bee...but I really want to share this super special purchase with you all.  I cannot be believe I was able to get my hands on this beauty!  My reveal for my new-to-me Kelly is here:
> 
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/m...elly-and-before-905143.html?referrerid=503639
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but here are a few pics.  THANKS SO MUCH FOR LETTING ME SHARE!  I feel so lucky right now =)  isn't it a great match to my Chanel flats



Oh Love they're both gorgeous.  Your Kelly is so lovely.  And the way it matches your Chanel flats is amazing!  Congratulations on this lovely H!  



AngieBaby15 said:


> Just got this pair from Nordstrom. Last one and a floor sample but she's too pretty to pass. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 2989558



These are gorgeous!  I've bought floor samples before too and never had a regret.  I agree, too pretty to pass up.  Big congrats!  Are they super comfortable?  They look like they would be.


----------



## Purrsey

Tulip2 said:


> Couldn't resist these gorgeous Jimmy Choo heels. Not too high, not too low, just right! [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 2990165
> 
> View attachment 2990166
> 
> View attachment 2990168




Aaaahhh I'm shouting inside from this pair of beauty!


----------



## Purrsey

Puttin On Ayers said:


>







Tulip2 said:


> Oh Miss Purrsey, this is drop dead gorgeous!    I think if I ever got an H it would be in this glorious color.  I'm so very very happy for you!  You must be over the moon!  Big congrats!




Thanks, both

Yes I am still overing the moon and walking on cloud 9.


----------



## Tulip2

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 2981506
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one nicely arrived 18hrs ago. I'm happy.





Purrsey said:


> Thanks, both
> 
> Yes I am still overing the moon and walking on cloud 9.



  As well you should be!  You're too funny!


----------



## Tulip2

ak3 said:


> Love the choo's





tite peluche said:


> So elegant and pretty!





Purrsey said:


> Aaaahhh I'm shouting inside from this pair of beauty!



Thank you all!  I love them so much and they're so comfortable.  I know because I already bought them at the Jimmy Choo shop in blue and they are some of the most comfortable stilettos that I've ever owned!

To be honest, I've been on a bit of a shoe shopping spree lately.  I need to stay out of the Galleria!


----------



## tutushopper

AngieBaby15 said:


> Just got this pair from Nordstrom. Last one and a floor sample but she's too pretty to pass. Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 2989558



These are beautiful!  Congrats on finding these lovely shoes!


----------



## tutushopper

Tulip2 said:


> Couldn't resist these gorgeous Jimmy Choo heels. Not too high, not too low, just right! &#10084;&#65039;
> View attachment 2990165
> 
> View attachment 2990166
> 
> View attachment 2990168



Love the lace on these Choo shoes; congrats on a stunning find!


----------



## tutushopper

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 2981506
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one nicely arrived 18hrs ago. I'm happy.



Stunning color; congrats on this beautiful birkin!  You must be super thrilled!


----------



## tutushopper

LovEmAll said:


> Hello my dear Chanel lovers!  I have been MIA for the past two weeks...been a busy working bee...but I really want to share this super special purchase with you all.  I cannot be believe I was able to get my hands on this beauty!  My reveal for my new-to-me Kelly is here:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/m...elly-and-before-905143.html?referrerid=503639
> 
> but here are a few pics.  THANKS SO MUCH FOR LETTING ME SHARE!  I feel so lucky right now =)  isn't it a great match to my Chanel flats


What a gorgeous Kelly (and it matches your Chanel ballet flats pretty darn well, too!)!  This is a fabulous neutral you will use forever; congrats!!


----------



## tutushopper

Paris75 said:


> My beloved limited Ultra Black Diorissimo in medium.
> 
> More here : http://forum.purseblog.com/dior/super-reveal-heart-so-black-ultra-black-dior-898832.html



This is one *HOT* Dior bag; congrats on this score!


----------



## tutushopper

baghagg said:


> A room with a view



I'm not sure whether I like the view or the lovely shoes more!  Congrats and enjoy that gorgeous view!


----------



## tutushopper

AAxxx said:


> An LV mono jazzy bandeau to spice up my GSTs. What do we think? [emoji57]
> View attachment 2980453
> View attachment 2980454



Ooooh pretty pretty!!


----------



## tutushopper

that_claudz said:


> Haven't bought anything from LV for over a year since buying Chanel bags, but this one really stood out to me!
> 
> Thought it would be a nice casual bag!
> 
> View attachment 2977139



Love the *color*, and it really does stand out as a beauty; congrats!


----------



## tutushopper

clu13 said:


> My other love is home decor - jay strongwater piece including the Neiman butterflies! We said we would buy if we got the butterflies! I love bags but my home is the most important thing to embellish with the finer things !Although I did hope using double points today would have resulted in a trip to the chanel department, but it didn't
> 
> View attachment 2974774



This is so lovely!  Our homes are indeed very special to hold memories and beautiful embellishments (I'm right there myself with the never-ending renovations).  Congrats on this beautiful piece!


----------



## tutushopper

beanybaker said:


> Got disillusioned with Chanel a few weeks back due to the Europe price increase, so thought I'd put my toe into the world of Hermes with this preloved gem  gonna be by carry on flying bag



Love the color and the condition appears to be fabulous!  Congrats on your lovely Hermes beauty!


----------



## tutushopper

whoknowsx said:


> Fell in love with this mini bag the other day. It's a balenciaga Paiper tote A6 and it is tiny and lightweight yet spacious. A new favorite for sure.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2974482



Congrats on this black beauty!  Being lightweight is a beautiful thing so often in bags!


----------



## tutushopper

Tulip2 said:


> Couldn't resist this Pink Tambour Monogram Mother's Day Watch 28mm.
> Beaux was excited too. [emoji2][emoji178][emoji2]
> View attachment 2974711
> 
> He's such a good little boy. [emoji190]



This is so pretty and feminine!  Congrats on such a lovely gift for Mother's Day!


----------



## tutushopper

Rami00 said:


> Not sure why it won't let me load multiple pics. Stacking this baby with my yellow gold love. The price goes up 9% on May 1st.
> 
> Planning to wear it in June ... Yeah testing my patience :giggles:
> 
> Done shopping for the whole year. Off to ban island.



Congrats on this gorgeous white gold diamond Love bracelet!  I made the plunge on this same one myself this week.  Diamonds, Cartier, and white gold are just too hard to resist!  Come join me on the Isle du Ban!


----------



## tutushopper

South Beach said:


> Why do I feel like such a trader ???
> But this one was calling my name and the bag can be worn 3 ways and it's not heavy . So here she is Ms. Celine Ring Bag... Oh and thanks for indulging me - it feels like confession, but in a cathartic way...
> View attachment 2973232
> View attachment 2973233



What a lovely Celine bag!  You are no traitor; you just have a keen eye for beauty!  Congrats, and what a great plus it can be worn 3 ways _and_ is not heavy!!


----------



## tutushopper

r_tiff2326 said:


> Got me some rockstuds &#128522;&#9786;&#65039;



Oooooh pretty, and *red*, too!  Congrats on these iconic shoes!


----------



## tutushopper

CaribeanQueen said:


> My LE LV mini pochette
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2973347
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Rag and Bone slides
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2973348



Pretty pouchette and great shoes!  Congrats on two fabulous buys!


----------



## tutushopper

beanybaker said:


> It's here and it's soooooo beautiful



Congrats on your gorgeous Trinity!  Cartier is heavily addicting, in case you didn't know (but I'm guessing you know).


----------



## tutushopper

March786 said:


> My gorgeouse LV challe in rose &#128518;&#128518;&#128518;



What a stunning shawl!  The color is just so very pretty!


----------



## tutushopper

Zojja said:


> I did a full reveal that included this bag but I found a cute Stella Mcartney denim bag
> View attachment 2968660


----------



## tutushopper

AngieBaby15 said:


> Yeah! Just got my very comfortable Valentino RS flip flop.
> She's so cute and girly and totally not my style but I just adore her.
> 
> View attachment 2969619



Some times we just have to give in to that girly side we all have!  These are fabulous flip flop shoes (and they are also edgy and tres chic with the studs); congrats!


----------



## tutushopper

Bother Free said:


> WG Love Bracelet with 4 diamonds



Ooooh another white gold diamond Love bracelet on here; now I'm triplets (with you and Rami)!  Congrats on this gorgeous beauty!!


----------



## tutushopper

Bother Free said:


> My pinky mini Karlito was feeling lonely so I added the yellow mini Karlito



Cute hair on these!  Now you have an uncle Karlito and his nephew, too! Congrats!


----------



## beanybaker

tutushopper said:


> Congrats on your gorgeous Trinity!  Cartier is heavily addicting, in case you didn't know (but I'm guessing you know).


Thank you ... Unfortunately you are correct Cartier is utterly addictive I've now got a long list


----------



## tutushopper

Jujuma said:


> I started my spring shopping!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2967486
> 
> The MG bag was harder to get than my jumbo believe it or not. I needed a new phone so got the Apple 6(still learning how to use it! Technology!). The cute flask is for byob's and my new bourbon obsession, thanks to my youngest son(that makes me sound really old!!). The necklace is just a bit of fun bling.  Also....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2967490
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but I already posted him. He is in honor of my two Shih Tzu's, I couldn't find anything to commemorate them due to their unusual coloring and my hubby found this guy and immediately thought of them. Thanks for letting me share. Now I must go clean out my closet and find my spring clothes before I start over buying because I can't find anything!



Pretty pretty pink bag!  Congrats on finding this gem!  Love the iphone6 and everyone needs a flask for some occasion or the other!  Pretty necklace as well!  Love the fuzzy bag bug, too!  You have done well on your start to spring shopping!


----------



## tutushopper

AnnetteHK said:


> View attachment 2966626
> 
> 
> Another delivery to the hotel ! [emoji7]



Congrats on your stylish nude patent CLs; they are stunning!


----------



## tutushopper

AnnetteHK said:


> View attachment 2966628
> 
> 
> Accidents happen ...



Whoopsies!  Would that they were always this lovely!


----------



## tutushopper

Rami00 said:


> Where have I been? Seriously. It feels so heavenly on lips. Just curious ... How many of you guys have these lip stain/gloss/matte color?



This is a lovely color!  I've been a fan of lip stains for years; who doesn't love something that stays on and feels fabulous?  Congrats!


----------



## tutushopper

Rami00 said:


> Prices go up 10% to 15% on April 23rd in Canada ... So I bought my last thing on the list (for this year)  from Tiffany.



This is gorgeous and it looks fabulous on you, too!  Congrats on checking this off your Tiffany list.


----------



## tutushopper

SilkySweetTea said:


> My black princes



Beautiful black Celine; congrats!


----------



## tutushopper

Cuteandcouture said:


> View attachment 2965753
> 
> View attachment 2965754
> 
> 
> After collecting my notes all year I scored a pair of CL iriza pumps in black!!! Paid less than half price in the end!! I feel so savvy!!! [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]



Congrats on a great score, and less than half price...wow!  Sexy and smart, too!


----------



## tutushopper

Rami00 said:


> These are soooooo comfy!



Congrats on your comfy and stylish espadrilles!  Comfy shoes are just heaven!


----------



## tutushopper

PrincessCypress said:


> I never really had a habit of wearing sunglasses, but I know I should...so last week I went shopping and bought my first pair, a round Prada Baroque in Havana. And as of Thursday, I have a collection of 4! Why do I always go overboard when I find something I love?



These are stunning; congrats!  They are also healthy; you should protect your eyes from damaging rays that can lead to problems down the line.  So you are not only a smart shopper, but one with an eye to the future (bad pun intended...groan).


----------



## tutushopper

AnnetteHK said:


> View attachment 2964836
> 
> 
> Freshly delivered to my hotel today [emoji4]



Such a lovely silk in gorgeous colors; congrats!


----------



## tutushopper

PrincessCypress said:


> Valentino rockstud espadrilles in camel pebbled leather. ..they are super comfy! For H lovers, they are an absolute perfect match to gold clemence leather, as you can see with my Picotin!



Congrats on your stunning new Valentino's and they do look awesome with the gold clemence!  You are super styling this spring!


----------



## tutushopper

AnnetteHK said:


> View attachment 2963053
> 
> 
> Sorry I had to show you my foot [emoji21]
> But I knew you'd wanna see some sort of mod shots ...
> 
> Hermès Night 70
> 
> Thanks for letting me share. [emoji5]&#65039;



Pretty sandals; congrats!


----------



## tutushopper

PrincessCypress said:


> My latest Tiffany & Co. SLG and my first full-size wallet...leopard print calf hair zippy!



Love the leopard print!  Congrats on your ever-expanding Tiffany&Co. slg collection!


----------



## tutushopper

AnnetteHK said:


> .



Congrats on your lovely Bolide (fabulous color), wonderful fragrance and pretty sandals!  You've had a great spring shopping spree, too!


----------



## tutushopper

Yongs said:


> It's jewelry month for me. Got my first Cartier - the trinity ring and am loving it.



Congrats on your first Cartier piece!  The trinity is so special and pretty!!


----------



## tutushopper

Raffaluv said:


> Quick pic of my new lil Fendi Karlito with so black boy woc  thank you for lettin me share!


Cute Karlito and beautiful black boy woc!  Congrats!


----------



## tutushopper

CornishMon said:


> I'm always going to venture back to LV!
> 
> View attachment 2951053
> 
> View attachment 2951054
> 
> View attachment 2951055



Lovely LV bag!  I can see why you keep venturing back there; congrats!


----------



## tutushopper

allure244 said:


> Agent Provocateur Mazzy swimsuits. Never thought I would spend so much on bathing suits! Haha. (Photos taken from website)
> 
> View attachment 2951726
> 
> 
> View attachment 2951724



Sexy swimwear!  You will be a hot beach babe!


----------



## tutushopper

Bother Free said:


> Preordered my Micro Karlito in Januray and received it this morning



Cute uncle Karlito; congrats!!!


----------



## tutushopper

loveithateit said:


> Husband bought a souvenir for me on our trip to Maui... LV epi neverfull mm in coliquet
> 
> View attachment 2950836



Beautiful color and what a fabulous souvenir from your DH!  Congrats!


----------



## Cuteandcouture

Tulip2 said:


> Couldn't resist these gorgeous Jimmy Choo heels. Not too high, not too low, just right! [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 2990165
> 
> View attachment 2990166
> 
> View attachment 2990168




Gorgeous!!! I'm eyeing the same pair!!


----------



## Bother Free

tutushopper said:


> Cute uncle Karlito; congrats!!!


Thank you Tutu!! ;


----------



## Bother Free

tutushopper said:


> Ooooh another white gold diamond Love bracelet on here; now I'm triplets (with you and Rami)!  Congrats on this gorgeous beauty!!


Great minds think alike!!! Thank you Tutu!! Cartier is so classic and timeless


----------



## Bother Free

tutushopper said:


> Cute hair on these!  Now you have an uncle Karlito and his nephew, too! Congrats!


Thank you! I do love their hair


----------



## karenab

This Gucci bag which I can't get enough of!


----------



## gail13

karenab said:


> This Gucci bag which I can't get enough of!
> 
> View attachment 2990662



I love that bag too!  Congrats.


----------



## tutushopper

karenab said:


> This Gucci bag which I can't get enough of!
> 
> View attachment 2990662



Congrats; what a stunning bag!


----------



## karenab

gail13 said:


> I love that bag too!  Congrats.




Thank you.  I've been obsessed with it for months. 



tutushopper said:


> Congrats; what a stunning bag!




Thank you Tutu.  It's lovely in person.


----------



## Rami00

tutushopper said:


> Congrats on this gorgeous white gold diamond Love bracelet!  I made the plunge on this same one myself this week.  Diamonds, Cartier, and white gold are just too hard to resist!  Come join me on the Isle du Ban!





tutushopper said:


> This is a lovely color!  I've been a fan of lip stains for years; who doesn't love something that stays on and feels fabulous?  Congrats!





tutushopper said:


> Congrats on your comfy and stylish espadrilles!  Comfy shoes are just heaven!



Thank you Tutu!


----------



## Rami00

karenab said:


> This Gucci bag which I can't get enough of!
> 
> View attachment 2990662


----------



## Rami00

This cosmetic case was the last piece available in the country  It has the perfect amount of pink for my taste.

I escaped the ban island to get this beauty before it disappeared for forever.


----------



## LovEmAll

tutushopper said:


> What a gorgeous Kelly (and it matches your Chanel ballet flats pretty darn well, too!)!  This is a fabulous neutral you will use forever; congrats!!




Thanks so much tutu!  It was a match made in H and Chanel heaven .


----------



## LovEmAll

Rami00 said:


> This cosmetic case was the last piece available in the country  It has the perfect amount of pink for my taste.
> 
> 
> 
> I escaped the ban island to get this beauty before it disappeared for forever.




Congrats on getting your hands on this one!  It's perfect!


----------



## tutushopper

Rami00 said:


> This cosmetic case was the last piece available in the country  It has the perfect amount of pink for my taste.
> 
> I escaped the ban island to get this beauty before it disappeared for forever.



The "hidden" pink lining is just fab; congrats on securing this piece!


----------



## ldldb

added the rg with diamonds Love bracelet to my collection for my bday!


----------



## LaLaLoveLV

My Mother's Day gift, Brea MM in Noir!


----------



## Bother Free

ldldb said:


> added the rg with diamonds Love bracelet to my collection for my bday!


Stunning and congrats!


----------



## noreen_uk

karenab said:


> This Gucci bag which I can't get enough of!
> 
> View attachment 2990662



love the combo ... your bag is gorgeous karenab ... congrats


----------



## noreen_uk

Rami00 said:


> This cosmetic case was the last piece available in the country  It has the perfect amount of pink for my taste.
> 
> I escaped the ban island to get this beauty before it disappeared for forever.



beautiful case ... congrats Rami ... i have the same one but in damier ebene


----------



## noreen_uk

ldldb said:


> added the rg with diamonds Love bracelet to my collection for my bday!



OMG stunning bracelet ... love everything display on your hands


----------



## noreen_uk

LaLaLoveLV said:


> My Mother's Day gift, Brea MM in Noir!



wow gorgeous bag ... congrats


----------



## Rami00

ldldb said:


> added the rg with diamonds Love bracelet to my collection for my bday!



Happy birthday 

You already know how much I love your arm candy already. The pink gold is a great addition. Congrats!


----------



## Rami00

LaLaLoveLV said:


> My Mother's Day gift, Brea MM in Noir!



Happy Mother's Day!  

Noir is beautiful staple in any fashionista's closet.


----------



## Rami00

LovEmAll said:


> Congrats on getting your hands on this one!  It's perfect!





tutushopper said:


> The "hidden" pink lining is just fab; congrats on securing this piece!





noreen_uk said:


> beautiful case ... congrats Rami ... i have the same one but in damier ebene



Thank you ladies! 

It was one of those " WHAT? LV is discontinuing Takashi Murakami's multicolour line"


----------



## Bibi25260

ldldb said:


> added the rg with diamonds Love bracelet to my collection for my bday!


Happy Birthaday!! 

All of them are stunning!


----------



## Tulip2

Cuteandcouture said:


> Gorgeous!!! I'm eyeing the same pair!!



Oh you should get them.  They're a great pair of work horse type heels.  But the lace makes them so feminine!


----------



## LaLaLoveLV

noreen_uk said:


> wow gorgeous bag ... congrats



Thank you so much, Noreen_uk!


----------



## LaLaLoveLV

Rami00 said:


> Happy Mother's Day!
> 
> Noir is beautiful staple in any fashionista's closet.



Thank you so much, Rami!  I love your pretty cosmetic case, I am surprised to hear that multicolor is being discontinued.


----------



## iddels

Rami00 said:


> This cosmetic case was the last piece available in the country  It has the perfect amount of pink for my taste.
> 
> I escaped the ban island to get this beauty before it disappeared for forever.



Ohhhh you are sooo lucky! I just adore the pink interiors. I tried my luck but all the boutiques in my country are out. Congrats!!!


----------



## ldldb

Bother Free said:


> Stunning and congrats!





noreen_uk said:


> OMG stunning bracelet ... love everything display on your hands



thanks, ladies! i am thrilled (and done)!


----------



## ldldb

Rami00 said:


> Happy birthday
> 
> You already know how much I love your arm candy already. The pink gold is a great addition. Congrats!



thanks, Rami00! i'm joining you on ban island!!


----------



## London7876

Meanwhile on ban island......


----------



## tutushopper

ldldb said:


> added the rg with diamonds Love bracelet to my collection for my bday!



Congrats and happy birthday; your arm is surely Loved a ton now!  Beautiful stack! partyhat:


----------



## tutushopper

LaLaLoveLV said:


> My Mother's Day gift, Brea MM in Noir!



Beautiful bag; congrats and happy mother's day!


----------



## tutushopper

London7876 said:


> Meanwhile on ban island......



Beautiful Tiffany&Co treasures; congrats!!


----------



## LaLaLoveLV

tutushopper said:


> Beautiful bag; congrats and happy mother's day!



Thank you so much, Tutu!  Happy Mother's Day!


----------



## afashionista

Rami00 said:


> This cosmetic case was the last piece available in the country  It has the perfect amount of pink for my taste.
> 
> I escaped the ban island to get this beauty before it disappeared for forever.


Fabulous! Congrats


----------



## AngieBaby15

tutushopper said:


> Some times we just have to give in to that girly side we all have!  These are fabulous flip flop shoes (and they are also edgy and tres chic with the studs); congrats!



Thank you Tutu. They are really comfortable and I love their bright color.



maddy2280 said:


> Very cute!



Thank you.


----------



## AngieBaby15

Tulip2 said:


> These are gorgeous!  I've bought floor samples before too and never had a regret.  I agree, too pretty to pass up.  Big congrats!  Are they super comfortable?  They look like they would be.



They are really comfortable. I don't usually like to buy floor samples but I really wanted this. Plus the nice Nordstrom SA cleaned it for me.


----------



## AngieBaby15

Tulip2 said:


> Couldn't resist these gorgeous Jimmy Choo heels. Not too high, not too low, just right! &#10084;&#65039;
> View attachment 2990165
> 
> View attachment 2990166
> 
> View attachment 2990168


How pretty! Not a pattern I usually see on Jimmy Choo's. Where did you find this beauty?


----------



## AngieBaby15

Purrsey said:


> To be honest, this pair looks just as gorgeous as Chanel, if not more.
> 
> I need to check her out here  Do you mind to share how much you got her?



I think this pair is slightly over $500. I got another pair (a different brand) as a gift for someone so I may be confusing the prices between them but if my memory is correct, both pair are around the $500-600 range.


----------



## Purrsey

AngieBaby15 said:


> I think this pair is slightly over $500. I got another pair (a different brand) as a gift for someone so I may be confusing the prices between them but if my memory is correct, both pair are around the $500-600 range.




Thank you!! I hope you're enjoying her to the fullest!


----------



## AngieBaby15

Purrsey said:


> Thank you!! I hope you're enjoying her to the fullest!


I do love her a lot. 

Check with your Norstrom if you are interested. The SA told me this is last one in their system. Not sure if he meant last one in my size (39) or last one for all.


----------



## Yongs

tutushopper said:


> Congrats on your first Cartier piece!  The trinity is so special and pretty!!



Thanks so much, tutushopper.


----------



## Purrsey

AngieBaby15 said:


> I do love her a lot.
> 
> Check with your Norstrom if you are interested. The SA told me this is last one in their system. Not sure if he meant last one in my size (39) or last one for all.




But I'm living in Asia BOOHOO.


----------



## Purrsey

Hello just sharing my adrenaline rush for a Monday, as they all arrived today. *love* Thanks for viewing!


----------



## Tulip2

AngieBaby15 said:


> How pretty! Not a pattern I usually see on Jimmy Choo's. Where did you find this beauty?


At the JC boutique in the Galleria.


----------



## rhm

LaLaLoveLV said:


> My Mother's Day gift, Brea MM in Noir!


 


Absolutely a stunning bag. I love that they don't use the vachetta leather for the handles and top for this combination! Maybe this should be my new work bag


----------



## Tulip2

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 2991752
> View attachment 2991753
> View attachment 2991754
> 
> Hello just sharing my adrenaline rush for a Monday, as they all arrived today. *love* Thanks for viewing!


Wow Purrsey!  These are gorgeous!  What a fantastic Monday you're having!  The colors are TDF.  

Big congrats on your Monday haul!


----------



## JE2824

ldldb said:


> added the rg with diamonds Love bracelet to my collection for my bday!




Took my breath away! I want to add one more LOVE to my current LOVE and JUC! The diamonds are a perfect compliment! Happy Birthday! Stunning!!!


----------



## Tulip2

LaLaLoveLV said:


> My Mother's Day gift, Brea MM in Noir!



Big congrats LaLa!  We're bag twinsies on this one.  I'm thrilled to have a Brea MM with no vachetta to worry about.

Hope you had a wonderful Mother's Day!  resents


----------



## Rami00

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 2991752
> View attachment 2991753
> View attachment 2991754
> 
> Hello just sharing my adrenaline rush for a Monday, as they all arrived today. *love* Thanks for viewing!


 
LOVE it. Congrats!


----------



## LaLaLoveLV

rhm said:


> Absolutely a stunning bag. I love that they don't use the vachetta leather for the handles and top for this combination! Maybe this should be my new work bag



Thank you so much, rhm!  Yes, no vachetta and ghw, finally!  I've always loved the Brea but didn't like how it looked once the patina sets in with vernis.  I hope they come out with more colors in the future.


----------



## LaLaLoveLV

Tulip2 said:


> Big congrats LaLa!  We're bag twinsies on this one.  I'm thrilled to have a Brea MM with no vachetta to worry about.
> 
> Hope you had a wonderful Mother's Day!  resents



Thank you so much, Tulip2!  Yay, bag twinsies!  I am sorry but I am about to bombard you with a bunch of questions! Lol  Have you used yours much yet?  I am curious how wear and tear is like on vernis.  I am new to vernis so I am not sure what to expect....

Bit off topic...My last 3 purchases were 2 jumbos (black and beige with ghw) and 1 reissue (rhw).  I am disappointed with my CHANELs.  The ghw on both my jumbos have tarnished around the grommets.  Both only a year old, only used on the weekends.  So I've reverted back to Louis Vuitton for now.


----------



## Tulip2

LaLaLoveLV said:


> Thank you so much, Tulip2!  Yay, bag twinsies!  I am sorry but I am about to bombard you with a bunch of questions! Lol  Have you used yours much yet?  I am curious how wear and tear is like on vernis.  I am new to vernis so I am not sure what to expect....
> 
> Bit off topic...My last 3 purchases were 2 jumbos (black and beige with ghw) and 1 reissue (rhw).  I am disappointed with my CHANELs.  The ghw on both my jumbos have tarnished around the grommets.  Both only a year old, only used on the weekends.  So I've reverted back to Louis Vuitton for now.



Hi, I own lots of Vernis handbags and SLG's.  I am careful with Vernis, but I've had no problems with them at all.  One suggestion, I keep my Vernis SLG's inside of a small Purse To Go organizer inside my handbag.  Afraid they'll get scratched and I don't want that.  But this has solved any potential problem.

Regarding your Jumbo's, are they lambskin or caviar?  I've got 2 in Caviar and 1 in Lambskin from way back in 2010 and I've had no problem with the hardware, so I'm really sad to hear about this and don't know why it happened.  I would take them back to where I bought them to see what Chanel can do for you.  HTH and let me know how it goes with Chanel.


----------



## LaLaLoveLV

Tulip2 said:


> Hi, I own lots of Vernis handbags and SLG's.  I am careful with Vernis, but I've had no problems with them at all.  One suggestion, I keep my Vernis SLG's inside of a small Purse To Go organizer inside my handbag.  Afraid they'll get scratched and I don't want that.  But this has solved any potential problem.
> 
> Regarding your Jumbo's, are they lambskin or caviar?  I've got 2 in Caviar and 1 in Lambskin from way back in 2010 and I've had no problem with the hardware, so I'm really sad to hear about this and don't know why it happened.  I would take them back to where I bought them to see what Chanel can do for you.  HTH and let me know how it goes with Chanel.



I appreciate the info, Tulip2!  

Both my jumbos are in caviar leather.  Oh my, time flies, I don't use them very often so when I checked my receipt it was purchased back in 2012.  So they are older than I thought.  I bought them over the phone from Bergdorf Goodman.  The grommets are tarnished but only from underneath, the part that is inside the bag. The top part of the grommets are just fine.  I never thought to look there until I saw a thread about it.  So out of courosity, I checked mine and sure enough mine are tarnished too.  As of right now, it doesnt bother me, but when the outside grommets tarnish, I'll take it in.


----------



## tutushopper

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 2991752
> View attachment 2991753
> View attachment 2991754
> 
> Hello just sharing my adrenaline rush for a Monday, as they all arrived today. *love* Thanks for viewing!



What a marvelous Monday for you courtesy of H; congrats!


----------



## AngieBaby15

Purrsey said:


> But I'm living in Asia BOOHOO.



LOL. Sorry I didn't notice you are not from the US.


----------



## ldldb

tutushopper said:


> Congrats and happy birthday; your arm is surely Loved a ton now!  Beautiful stack! partyhat:



thank you, Tutu! hope you are all done with your renovations (more time for shoppping )! xoxo


----------



## ldldb

JE2824 said:


> Took my breath away! I want to add one more LOVE to my current LOVE and JUC! The diamonds are a perfect compliment! Happy Birthday! Stunning!!!



thank you! there's always more room on your arm for another Love !!


----------



## March786

tutushopper said:


> What a stunning shawl!  The color is just so very pretty!


Thankyou &#128522;&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## Raffaluv

tutushopper said:


> Cute Karlito and beautiful black boy woc!  Congrats!



Thank you so much Tutu!  Really want to take an opportunity to say what an asset to this forum I feel you are!  You've taught me soo much about Chanel & life!  Appreciate you!


----------



## CaribeanQueen

This Month has me fast tracking to ban island. I couldn't resist the Gucci sale and picked up this baby along with a bracelet from David Yurman
	

		
			
		

		
	




May Celebration purchases.  I need this month to end soon. My bank account is feeling it[emoji15]


----------



## JE2824

Rami00 said:


> This cosmetic case was the last piece available in the country  It has the perfect amount of pink for my taste.
> 
> I escaped the ban island to get this beauty before it disappeared for forever.



I have this same case in boring monogram, but I love it to death!!!! I think I am going to buy the colorful black one next in the square version. LV makes the best SLG! Congrats on finding this!! I am so happy for you!!!


----------



## mcwee

Got bitten by the monster


----------



## Rami00

JE2824 said:


> I have this same case in boring monogram, but I love it to death!!!! I think I am going to buy the colorful black one next in the square version. LV makes the best SLG! Congrats on finding this!! I am so happy for you!!!



Thank you JE! It's brings a little color party inside my bag.


----------



## Rami00

I splurged. I KNOW about my ban .. Sigh. This brandebourgs shawl .. I wanted one so badly but my SA didn't let me buy it. He thought the other colorways "Not you Rami". I love him.. LOL

Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## beanybaker

Rami00 said:


> I splurged. I KNOW about my ban .. Sigh. This brandebourgs shawl .. I wanted one so badly but my SA didn't let me buy it. He thought the other colorways "Not you Rami". I love him.. LOL
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.



You look soooo beautiful here, love the way your wearing it. Enjoy


----------



## Rami00

beanybaker said:


> You look soooo beautiful here, love the way your wearing it. Enjoy


 
You are so sweet beanybaker. Thank you xox


----------



## <3 purses

Rami00 said:


> I splurged. I KNOW about my ban .. Sigh. This brandebourgs shawl .. I wanted one so badly but my SA didn't let me buy it. He thought the other colorways "Not you Rami". I love him.. LOL
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.


Gorgeous style, btw I just followed you on insta, I mean how could one not lol


----------



## <3 purses

Celine phantom, besides Chanel I also have a soft spot for Celine &#128556;


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Beautiful bag (I love the pink) and beautiful flowers!


----------



## loveithateit

I've been crazy about this color since first came out but w small kids, Hermes just didn't fit my lifestyle. Then I saw this!!! Evelyn pm in bambou....perfect cross body bag in the perfect size, in the most perfect green. I'm so so in love with this bag!


----------



## Purrsey

loveithateit said:


> I've been crazy about this color since first came out but w small kids, Hermes just didn't fit my lifestyle. Then I saw this!!! Evelyn pm in bambou....perfect cross body bag in the perfect size, in the most perfect green. I'm so so in love with this bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3001832




I'm so eyeing on a casual crossbody. And I doubt Chanel lamb skin can take the beating. Haa. Lovely haul. I'm eyeing on this too in gold. Enjoy your lovely bag!


----------



## libertygirl

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 2991752
> View attachment 2991753
> View attachment 2991754
> 
> Hello just sharing my adrenaline rush for a Monday, as they all arrived today. *love* Thanks for viewing!



Stunning H pieces!


----------



## libertygirl

Rami00 said:


> I splurged. I KNOW about my ban .. Sigh. This brandebourgs shawl .. I wanted one so badly but my SA didn't let me buy it. He thought the other colorways "Not you Rami". I love him.. LOL
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.



You look stunning! Absolutely beautiful shawl


----------



## libertygirl

<3 purses said:


> Celine phantom, besides Chanel I also have a soft spot for Celine &#128556;



Wow I love this colour!


----------



## libertygirl

loveithateit said:


> I've been crazy about this color since first came out but w small kids, Hermes just didn't fit my lifestyle. Then I saw this!!! Evelyn pm in bambou....perfect cross body bag in the perfect size, in the most perfect green. I'm so so in love with this bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3001832



Amazing colour! I'm loving the Evelyn more and more each time I see it


----------



## JE2824

loveithateit said:


> I've been crazy about this color since first came out but w small kids, Hermes just didn't fit my lifestyle. Then I saw this!!! Evelyn pm in bambou....perfect cross body bag in the perfect size, in the most perfect green. I'm so so in love with this bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3001832



OMG! I love this GREEN!!! I was staring at a new one on a reseller site! This will be the most practical purchase with the kids! It is so comfortable and fabulous! I just love mine! A huge congrats on this find! Mod pics, please!!


----------



## Rami00

loveithateit said:


> I've been crazy about this color since first came out but w small kids, Hermes just didn't fit my lifestyle. Then I saw this!!! Evelyn pm in bambou....perfect cross body bag in the perfect size, in the most perfect green. I'm so so in love with this bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3001832


 
congrats! I have seen this color in irl and it's gorgeous!


----------



## Rami00

<3 purses said:


> Gorgeous style, btw I just followed you on insta, I mean how could one not lol


 
aww arent you just a sweetheart! thank you! I followed you ...awesome pics.


----------



## javalux

Purrsey said:


> I'm so eyeing on a casual crossbody. And I doubt Chanel lamb skin can take the beating. Haa. Lovely haul. I'm eyeing on this too in gold. Enjoy your lovely bag!




Love love it! I am going to put this on my 'wish list' [emoji4]


----------



## hedgwin99

Opinion please... Do u guys this fendi pompom "furball" is it worth it?


----------



## baghagg

loveithateit said:


> I've been crazy about this color since first came out but w small kids, Hermes just didn't fit my lifestyle. Then I saw this!!! Evelyn pm in bambou....perfect cross body bag in the perfect size, in the most perfect green. I'm so so in love with this bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3001832



I'm 'Green with envy' lol, congrats!


----------



## <3 purses

loveithateit said:


> I've been crazy about this color since first came out but w small kids, Hermes just didn't fit my lifestyle. Then I saw this!!! Evelyn pm in bambou....perfect cross body bag in the perfect size, in the most perfect green. I'm so so in love with this bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3001832



Gorgeous gorgeous and gorgeous


----------



## <3 purses

CuTe_ClAsSy said:


> Beautiful bag (I love the pink) and beautiful flowers!


Thanks dear


----------



## Rami00

hedgwin99 said:


> Opinion please... Do u guys this fendi pompom "furball" is it worth it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3002707
> View attachment 3002708
> View attachment 3002709


 
I like seeing it on other people's bag but I wont buy it. My honest opinion.


----------



## Rami00

libertygirl said:


> You look stunning! Absolutely beautiful shawl


 
Thank you libertygirl


----------



## Tulip2

hedgwin99 said:


> Opinion please... Do u guys this fendi pompom "furball" is it worth it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3002707
> View attachment 3002708
> View attachment 3002709



Love it!  I'm a big fan of handbag "decorations".  

Those puff balls are so cute. I have a black one and a red one and I love them.  They're an unexpected surprise.   Just my 2 cents.


----------



## hedgwin99

Tulip2 said:


> Love it!  I'm a big fan of handbag "decorations".
> 
> 
> 
> Those puff balls are so cute. I have a black one and a red one and I love them.  They're an unexpected surprise.   Just my 2 cents.




Can you post modeling pictures?? [emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## libertygirl

hedgwin99 said:


> Opinion please... Do u guys this fendi pompom "furball" is it worth it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3002707
> View attachment 3002708
> View attachment 3002709



I love furball charms but I would never pay for a Fendi one... I just don't think they're worth the money


----------



## Tulip2

hedgwin99 said:


> Can you post modeling pictures?? [emoji4][emoji4]




I'm not modeling but here's a couple of examples.


----------



## hedgwin99

Tulip2 said:


> I'm not modeling but here's a couple of examples.
> View attachment 3003346
> 
> View attachment 3003347




Cute!!!


----------



## hedgwin99

libertygirl said:


> I love furball charms but I would never pay for a Fendi one... I just don't think they're worth the money




Thank you for ur feedback
Appreciate it... I know it's really pricy [emoji6][emoji6]


----------



## karenab

During the Gucci 50% off sale!


----------



## baghagg

Delete


----------



## baghagg

[QUOTE

=baghagg;28589263]I have to admit, I don't understand them.  I'm Sorry.  I mean no malice.  I sunny know what they cost; if they were free, I still wouldn't get it [/QUOTE]


----------



## baghagg

Delete


----------



## baghagg

Delete
PS. Sorry mods, cell phone/IT issues


----------



## hedgwin99

karenab said:


> During the Gucci 50% off sale!
> View attachment 3003903




Nice!!!!


----------



## baghagg

karenab said:


> During the Gucci 50% off sale!
> View attachment 3003903



A deal!  Very nice


----------



## hedgwin99

Another buy! Limited edition longchamp


----------



## Cuteandcouture

hedgwin99 said:


> Opinion please... Do u guys this fendi pompom "furball" is it worth it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3002707
> View attachment 3002708
> View attachment 3002709




Yes!! I love it!


----------



## Purrsey

hedgwin99 said:


> Opinion please... Do u guys this fendi pompom "furball" is it worth it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3002707
> View attachment 3002708
> View attachment 3002709




My opinion is not worth it. 
I bought a couple of fur ball charms from Thailand though (recent trip) but I won't hang on my C or H bags  And also ain't a fan of monster face fur balls. Now those fur balls are just hanging at my vanity table.


----------



## beanybaker

just want to share my love for my most recent Cartier purchase Diamants Légers in PG


----------



## celine4

beanybaker said:


> just want to share my love for my most recent Cartier purchase Diamants Légers in PG



I see now! Its beautiful Congrats!


----------



## beanybaker

celine4 said:


> I see now! Its beautiful Congrats!


Thanks babe... Have a great weekend


----------



## Rami00

beanybaker said:


> just want to share my love for my most recent Cartier purchase Diamants Légers in PG


 
So dainty! Gorgeous. I love that style. I have Tiffany's dbty and never took it off from the day I purchased it. Congrats!


What size is the diamond?


----------



## beanybaker

Rami00 said:


> So dainty! Gorgeous. I love that style. I have Tiffany's dbty and never took it off from the day I purchased it. Congrats!
> 
> 
> What size is the diamond?



Thanks.....I know the diamond is smaller in the Cartier style than tiffanys DBTY, so kind of paying more for less  But overall it one my heart, it's got the most beautiful cc tag at the back and just love the chain which really glints, plus I'm a sucker for those red boxes.


----------



## CaribeanQueen

beanybaker said:


> just want to share my love for my most recent Cartier purchase Diamants Légers in PG




Congrats![emoji7]


----------



## Purrsey

beanybaker said:


> just want to share my love for my most recent Cartier purchase Diamants Légers in PG




Beauty. Congrats.


----------



## beanybaker

I just love the packaging with Cartier, was a shame to undo it.....


----------



## beanybaker

CaribeanQueen said:


> Congrats![emoji7]





Purrsey said:


> Beauty. Congrats.



Thanks ladies for your comments


----------



## fatcat2523

Gucci sale haul with my celine phantom! All from May purchase


----------



## beanybaker

fatcat2523 said:


> Gucci sale haul with my celine phantom! All from May purchase
> View attachment 3006566


WOW.... See you have the new boy with handle


----------



## Rami00

fatcat2523 said:


> Gucci sale haul with my celine phantom! All from May purchase
> View attachment 3006566



Sweet!


----------



## fatcat2523

beanybaker said:


> WOW.... See you have the new boy with handle



Yes my mom got it and love it so much. the bag is so well done.


----------



## nadineluv

Chanel is my true love ... But I have been bitten by the H bug!!! 
Presenting my black box Birkin!!!


----------



## Puttin On Ayers

OOOOhhhh


----------



## Purrsey

nadineluv said:


> Chanel is my true love ... But I have been bitten by the H bug!!!
> Presenting my black box Birkin!!!
> View attachment 3012145




I know what you mean! congrats congrats.


----------



## beanybaker

nadineluv said:


> Chanel is my true love ... But I have been bitten by the H bug!!!
> Presenting my black box Birkin!!!
> View attachment 3012145



WOW


----------



## allure244

nadineluv said:


> Chanel is my true love ... But I have been bitten by the H bug!!!
> Presenting my black box Birkin!!!
> View attachment 3012145



So amaaaaazing


----------



## nadineluv

Puttin On Ayers said:


> OOOOhhhh







Purrsey said:


> I know what you mean! congrats congrats.







beanybaker said:


> WOW




Thanks!!!! Ya I'm pretty stoked!!!! Still love my Chanels!!


----------



## nadineluv

allure244 said:


> So amaaaaazing




Thx! [emoji8]


----------



## MsCho

This is my before. Sold most of my old bags and 2 sunglasses (Chanel & Jimmy Choo) the past month.


----------



## MsCho

My after. With a couple additions.


----------



## loveithateit

So happy to have scored these beauties on sale! I love these colors.

Im usually not into Valentino bags but I fell in love with this color combo.


----------



## kle

My new red Trio. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]




My Mustard and Ketchup. [emoji16]


----------



## sarahlouise06

Sorry, not sure why the image is sideways but alas it is! Also apologies for the fact this purchase isn't huge or a haul, but hehe I love them


----------



## loveithateit

T
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
y


----------



## clu13

LV prefall 2014


----------



## dollyb826

My most recent non-chanel purchase was a pair of Prada Baroque sunglasses. I've been lusting after them for awhile now. I tried Ebay but the seller was a scammer. Ebay canceled my order. I ended up buying them on sale, $75 off at Solstice. I love the look but they're so heavy on my face.


----------



## rk4265

Never thought I would join the "H" club. But fell in love [emoji178][emoji178]


----------



## dooneybaby

I had fun at the King of Prussia Mall in PA this weekend. I managed to stay out of the Chanel boutique, but went to just about everything else. 
I picked up an agenda at Louis Vuitton, a scarf at Hermes and my first Dior sunnies at another store.


----------



## ShariLee

rk4265 said:


> Never thought I would join the "H" club. But fell in love [emoji178][emoji178]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3022775




Omg! Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Breeez

Alexander McQueen Bag!!


----------



## mscha

Just got these gorgeous babies delivered today &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## Purrsey

rk4265 said:


> Never thought I would join the "H" club. But fell in love [emoji178][emoji178]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3022775




You should be totally drown in love! Pretty. Congrats.


----------



## SouthTampa

Breeez said:


> Alexander McQueen Bag!!


Stunning!


----------



## poohbag

rk4265 said:


> Never thought I would join the "H" club. But fell in love [emoji178][emoji178]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3022775



Omg so pretty in pink! The Evie is my first H bag too and I can't stop using mine!


----------



## rk4265

poohbag said:


> Omg so pretty in pink! The Evie is my first H bag too and I can't stop using mine!


Thanks! I'm giddy


----------



## AngieBaby15

loveithateit said:


> T
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3018030
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> y


----------



## Breeez

SouthTampa said:


> Stunning!




Thank you [emoji1]


----------



## MissAdhd

Decided to expand my collection to another brand  not straying from Chanel, just need a break!   love this pink!!


----------



## chicnfab

Tory burch and kate spade. Thanks for letting me share&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## rita1026

Hey Ladies, I need some help with my Bulgari purchase.

I had to make a purchase over the phone at the only Bulgari Store in Canada (on-line purchases are only available in the US and Japan). I asked the SA to inspect the bag for any imperfections before she sent it out. The day after she replied with email said the bags was sent out, and sent me a photo of one minor scratch, stated the scratch was there since they received the bag in the store, and the bag is otherwise in perfect condition. When i received the bag i noticed several other flaws on the leather, so i took pic and sent them to her, ask to speak with the manager. It took a few days until the manager called. I own several luxury brand bags from Chanel, Dior and Celine, and in my experience the imperfections on the Bulgari bag were unacceptable.

The manager said their bags are made with excellent quality of calf skin and naturally very delicate, those flaws are, as advised by the experts at the head office, considered natural. I was told this is the only bag of its kind and color, can not be exchanged, and I was refused a refund. 

I am including the photos i took. There are 2 scuffed spots on the front, leather there is wrinkled and not smooth. There are two scratch lines on the back, as well as few other marks. The hw under the buckle was scuffed. The galuchat skin has multiple missing divots along the stitching during the "careful hand sewn stitching" manufacturing process--which, again, is "normal" according to her expression of what head office told her. The red circled spot is the only imperfection I was notified of--AFTER I was told, twice, that the bag was shipped out.

I really want to hear your opinions, are those flaws "natural" and acceptable for a 3k bag? What should i do next? Thank you all.


----------



## rita1026

More pics.


----------



## kle

MissAdhd said:


> Decided to expand my collection to another brand  not straying from Chanel, just need a break!   love this pink!!




[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]

How do you like it so far? Is it heavy? I have been wanting to add one for awhile now. This makes me want to take the plunge....


----------



## loveithateit

AngieBaby15 said:


> Beautiful! I was looking at these on Farfetch. How do they fit?




They r very comfortable. When I first got them I thought it was really bulky at first but when I put them on they were perfect...tts. I wore it out running errands and doing some light shopping and they were very comfy. Farfetch had a good price. I got them on sale through ps but later on I found out farfetch had better price.


----------



## loveithateit

rk4265 said:


> Never thought I would join the "H" club. But fell in love [emoji178][emoji178]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3022775




I love this color! So pretty. I got the bambou. If I decide to get another I would get this pink. Gorgeous.


----------



## gail13

rita1026 said:


> Hey Ladies, I need some help with my Bulgari purchase.
> 
> I had to make a purchase over the phone at the only Bulgari Store in Canada (on-line purchases are only available in the US and Japan). I asked the SA to inspect the bag for any imperfections before she sent it out. The day after she replied with email said the bags was sent out, and sent me a photo of one minor scratch, stated the scratch was there since they received the bag in the store, and the bag is otherwise in perfect condition. When i received the bag i noticed several other flaws on the leather, so i took pic and sent them to her, ask to speak with the manager. It took a few days until the manager called. I own several luxury brand bags from Chanel, Dior and Celine, and in my experience the imperfections on the Bulgari bag were unacceptable.
> 
> The manager said their bags are made with excellent quality of calf skin and naturally very delicate, those flaws are, as advised by the experts at the head office, considered natural. I was told this is the only bag of its kind and color, can not be exchanged, and I was refused a refund.
> 
> I am including the photos i took. There are 2 scuffed spots on the front, leather there is wrinkled and not smooth. There are two scratch lines on the back, as well as few other marks. The hw under the buckle was scuffed. The galuchat skin has multiple missing divots along the stitching during the "careful hand sewn stitching" manufacturing process--which, again, is "normal" according to her expression of what head office told her. The red circled spot is the only imperfection I was notified of--AFTER I was told, twice, that the bag was shipped out.
> 
> I really want to hear your opinions, are those flaws "natural" and acceptable for a 3k bag? What should i do next? Thank you all.



I agree with you; these flaws are not acceptable.  I wouldn't want them on a $100 handbag let alone one that is much more.  I wasn't able to find a return policy for them-but why can't you return just if you changed your mind?   By the way, asking a SA to check for imperfections means nothing.... she could check and note them, and then send the bag on to you.  Were you told it would be final sale?

It may be the only one of it's kind and color but then they should welcome a return and sell it 10 more times!  If you are told you can't return and weren't made aware of that, hang up and call you CC company.  Unless you agreed to this-it is ridiculous.  They can help you.


----------



## MissAdhd

kle said:


> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> How do you like it so far? Is it heavy? I have been wanting to add one for awhile now. This makes me want to take the plunge....



I love it! Can't stop looking at it! Which colour are you after? 
I actually don't find it heavy at all! But that may be because I have a higher tolerance as I'm used to my jumbo flap. Plus you can handheld, wear it on crook of elbow, or wear it on your shoulders. So if it ever got heavy you can just switch up how you're carrying it! It's a GORGEOUS bag and when you see it in person and how amazing the quality is, it's over! You won't rest till you get it hehehe  
It's so luxurious especially coz of the suede lining!!! I LOVE IT SO MUCH AHHHH -going cray-


----------



## MissAdhd

kle said:


> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> How do you like it so far? Is it heavy? I have been wanting to add one for awhile now. This makes me want to take the plunge....



Also, one of my worries was that the bag would be too "opened" and insecure when I'm out because I have an irrational fear of people sticking their hands in my bags, but the opening of the bag is actually so tight you won't have to worry! You can unbuckle the side snap lock thing if you need better access, so all in all, I would say it's a pretty damn good bag. My friend said it's like a poor man's Birkin, but I'm just like excuse me? An almost $3k bag ain't POOR! Plus I don't find too much resemblance between the two really, at least it doesn't have that toggle lock in the front! They're both just totes really! But that is just my opinion!!


----------



## SweetNavi

rita1026 said:


> More pics.



return it, this is crazy for such an expensive bag


----------



## March786

rita1026 said:


> More pics.



It's very clear that your upset by this and with such an expensive bag, I would return it too. And yes call up your credit card company and they will help. They cannot refuse you, especially if they have sent faulty item. And these marks are not natural. They have occurred during handling! Good luck and I hope your able to resolve this matter smoothly and quickly &#9786;


----------



## eikaj

I just got this gorgeous flora bag from gucci. &#128536;&#128536;


----------



## March786

My beautiful new Tory Robinson


----------



## rita1026

gail13 said:


> I agree with you; these flaws are not acceptable.  I wouldn't want them on a $100 handbag let alone one that is much more.  I wasn't able to find a return policy for them-but why can't you return just if you changed your mind?   By the way, asking a SA to check for imperfections means nothing.... she could check and note them, and then send the bag on to you.  Were you told it would be final sale?
> 
> It may be the only one of it's kind and color but then they should welcome a return and sell it 10 more times!  If you are told you can't return and weren't made aware of that, hang up and call you CC company.  Unless you agreed to this-it is ridiculous.  They can help you.





SweetNavi said:


> return it, this is crazy for such an expensive bag





March786 said:


> It's very clear that your upset by this and with such an expensive bag, I would return it too. And yes call up your credit card company and they will help. They cannot refuse you, especially if they have sent faulty item. And these marks are not natural. They have occurred during handling! Good luck and I hope your able to resolve this matter smoothly and quickly &#9786;



Thank you ladies, for your kindly replies. It is been a awful and depressing week dealing with this, your words mean a lot to me:cry:. The receipt states their store policy for exchange and store credit, but after this horrible experience, i honestly don't want to look into any other styles and colours in their collection just so i can still spend my money on them. Although they never attempted to offer or mention any other styles or colour that i could consider for an exchange. I sent a formal email request a refund, got a reply from the manager "The photographs you sent were reviewed by our Head Office and the marks, other than the one small scratch photographed on the 28th  before the bag was shipped, have been observed to be quite natural.  The Serpenti handbag is made by Artisans and the major materials are natural." And "hope you enjoy the bag".

They charged me 100CAD +Tax for shipping, and won't grant me a return shipping. I sent an report to their CONTACT US page on their official website. Hope someone will reach out to me and offer me more help.

Thank you all again.

PS: Does anyone have a contact number or email from head office to share with me?


----------



## Tonimichelle

rita1026 said:


> Thank you ladies, for your kindly replies. It is been a awful and depressing week dealing with this, your words mean a lot to me:cry:. The receipt states their store policy for exchange and store credit, but after this horrible experience, i honestly don't want to look into any other styles and colours in their collection just so i can still spend my money on them. Although they never attempted to offer or mention any other styles or colour that i could consider for an exchange. I sent a formal email request a refund, got a reply from the manager "The photographs you sent were reviewed by our Head Office and the marks, other than the one small scratch photographed on the 28th  before the bag was shipped, have been observed to be quite natural.  The Serpenti handbag is made by Artisans and the major materials are natural." And "hope you enjoy the bag".
> 
> They charged me 100CAD +Tax for shipping, and won't grant me a return shipping. I sent an report to their CONTACT US page on their official website. Hope someone will reach out to me and offer me more help.
> 
> Thank you all again.
> 
> PS: Does anyone have a contact number or email from head office to share with me?


I'm not sure about Canada but in the UK the distance selling regulations mean that a buyer can return an item purchased online or via telephone within 14 days simply because they have changed their mind (and definitely if they are not happy with an item) for a full refund. I did have a quick look online and I can't find anything relating to Canada specifically but I would recommend you contact trading standards or the Canadian equivalent to check as you may have a limited number of days to get your money back.... I hope this helps!


----------



## gail13

rita1026 said:


> Thank you ladies, for your kindly replies. It is been a awful and depressing week dealing with this, your words mean a lot to me:cry:. The receipt states their store policy for exchange and store credit, but after this horrible experience, i honestly don't want to look into any other styles and colours in their collection just so i can still spend my money on them. Although they never attempted to offer or mention any other styles or colour that i could consider for an exchange. I sent a formal email request a refund, got a reply from the manager "The photographs you sent were reviewed by our Head Office and the marks, other than the one small &#8216;scratch&#8217; photographed on the 28th  before the bag was shipped, have been observed to be quite natural.  The Serpenti handbag is made by Artisans and the major materials are natural." And "hope you enjoy the bag".
> 
> They charged me 100CAD +Tax for shipping, and won't grant me a return shipping. I sent an report to their CONTACT US page on their official website. Hope someone will reach out to me and offer me more help.
> 
> Thank you all again.
> 
> PS: Does anyone have a contact number or email from head office to share with me?



 Unless you were told this was final sale BEFORE you bought it, having it stamped on the receipt is not enough.   The CC companies are quite consumer friendly.  There is nothing on the Bulgari site about final sales are applicable to rare bags etc. At least not that I saw...

This is what is says online: "Orders may be modified or cancelled before the delivery process has been initiated. Once the delivery process has been initiated, orders may no longer be modified or cancelled. However, orders may be subsequently returned for refund or exchange.".  So there it is...if the store does not refund you, call your CC and be done.  Let us know what happens.  They are trying to take advantage of you.  I am so tired of being told marks and scuffs are natural-just an excuse sometimes.  You have every right to choose a bag without those marks.


----------



## kle

MissAdhd said:


> I love it! Can't stop looking at it! Which colour are you after?
> 
> I actually don't find it heavy at all! But that may be because I have a higher tolerance as I'm used to my jumbo flap. Plus you can handheld, wear it on crook of elbow, or wear it on your shoulders. So if it ever got heavy you can just switch up how you're carrying it! It's a GORGEOUS bag and when you see it in person and how amazing the quality is, it's over! You won't rest till you get it hehehe
> 
> It's so luxurious especially coz of the suede lining!!! I LOVE IT SO MUCH AHHHH -going cray-




Thank you for all the information! 

I'm looking into getting a gray pebbled one but then I got the medium so black chevron in March and then the Trio for summer last month. So maybe in the fall when I go back to work. I love the openness at the top (I have 2 MK Selma and a Prada Lux Tote) for work since I carry water bottles, papers, and my lunch so it doesn't bother me. I also love that I can carry it 3 different ways like you mentioned for this bag also. But then spending $3k for a bag that will sit in the closet at work seems like such a waste. But then again someday..... [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## averagejoe

gail13 said:


> Unless you were told this was final sale BEFORE you bought it, having it stamped on the receipt is not enough.   The CC companies are quite consumer friendly.  There is nothing on the Bulgari site about final sales are applicable to rare bags etc. At least not that I saw...
> 
> This is what is says online: "Orders may be modified or cancelled before the delivery process has been initiated. Once the delivery process has been initiated, orders may no longer be modified or cancelled. However, orders may be subsequently returned for refund or exchange.".  So there it is...if the store does not refund you, call your CC and be done.  Let us know what happens.  They are trying to take advantage of you.  I am so tired of being told marks and scuffs are natural-just an excuse sometimes.  You have every right to choose a bag without those marks.



I agree. Since you couldn't inspect the item before purchase, then you should be able to return the item. I think one of the consumer protection rules in Canada states that all items purchased online are refundable, even if the company claims that it is final sale.

Since your condition for purchase was a perfect bag, and this condition wasn't honoured, then you have a right to return your bag.

As suggested, you should contact your credit card company to see what should be done next.

If you are allowed to only exchange it, then I suggest exchanging it for jewelry, which Bulgari is known for. That way, you won't end up with an imperfect bag that you don't want to keep.


----------



## MissAdhd

kle said:


> Thank you for all the information!
> 
> I'm looking into getting a gray pebbled one but then I got the medium so black chevron in March and then the Trio for summer last month. So maybe in the fall when I go back to work. I love the openness at the top (I have 2 MK Selma and a Prada Lux Tote) for work since I carry water bottles, papers, and my lunch so it doesn't bother me. I also love that I can carry it 3 different ways like you mentioned for this bag also. But then spending $3k for a bag that will sit in the closet at work seems like such a waste. But then again someday..... [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



I too have a Prada Lux Tote! But in my opinion this bag is much much better quality! It feels a lot sturdier too! Aw lucky you! I would love a chevron so black!! Just can't justify having both quilted and chevron in same size


----------



## baghagg

rita1026 said:


> Thank you ladies, for your kindly replies. It is been a awful and depressing week dealing with this, your words mean a lot to me:cry:. The receipt states their store policy for exchange and store credit, but after this horrible experience, i honestly don't want to look into any other styles and colours in their collection just so i can still spend my money on them. Although they never attempted to offer or mention any other styles or colour that i could consider for an exchange. I sent a formal email request a refund, got a reply from the manager "The photographs you sent were reviewed by our Head Office and the marks, other than the one small scratch photographed on the 28th  before the bag was shipped, have been observed to be quite natural.  The Serpenti handbag is made by Artisans and the major materials are natural." And "hope you enjoy the bag".
> 
> They charged me 100CAD +Tax for shipping, and won't grant me a return shipping. I sent an report to their CONTACT US page on their official website. Hope someone will reach out to me and offer me more help.
> 
> Thank you all again.
> 
> PS: Does anyone have a contact number or email from head office to share with me?



I would immediately contact my credit card company and contact the Better Business Bureau


----------



## Parris26

Since sales started I've been trying to get this beautiful cherry red medium pandora. Everytime it would come up, I missed out. So I decided to buy a small trio I've been wanting for summer. Of course after I purchased it my SA tells me another pandora came in and she saved it for me. I was able to get it at 45% off! My two new beauties. I love sale season! &#128525;


----------



## kle

MissAdhd said:


> I too have a Prada Lux Tote! But in my opinion this bag is much much better quality! It feels a lot sturdier too! Aw lucky you! I would love a chevron so black!! Just can't justify having both quilted and chevron in same size




Omg so I just saw your Sac De Jour on the front page!!! Clearly, you made a good call. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Designerhbgirl

I've been cheating on Chanel for a while, especially since the price increase. This week I scored my first Ferragamo bag, the Sofia, during their sale and am loving it!


----------



## MissAdhd

kle said:


> Omg so I just saw your Sac De Jour on the front page!!! Clearly, you made a good call. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



What front page? :O


----------



## kle

missadhd said:


> what front page? :o


----------



## MissAdhd

kle said:


> View attachment 3030274



Wow awesome! Another reason for you to get an SDJ


----------



## MashiBags

I've just got bitten by the PINK [emoji175] bug again. This time, it's the sweetest Hello Kitty shade of pink. 

Here's my LV Epi Alma BB in Rose Ballerina after more than 10 years hiatus from LV bags. [emoji177]


----------



## loveithateit

MashiBags said:


> I've just got bitten by the PINK [emoji175] bug again. This time, it's the sweetest Hello Kitty shade of pink.
> 
> Here's my LV Epi Alma BB in Rose Ballerina after more than 10 years hiatus from LV bags. [emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 3030399




Lv has been coming out w some lovely designs and colors .. I also went back after a long hiatus w them with a capucine earlier this year. This pink is such a lovely shade of pink. Congrats!


----------



## loveithateit

Got these beauties from Dior ..


----------



## rk4265

MashiBags said:


> I've just got bitten by the PINK [emoji175] bug again. This time, it's the sweetest Hello Kitty shade of pink.
> 
> Here's my LV Epi Alma BB in Rose Ballerina after more than 10 years hiatus from LV bags. [emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 3030399


Love this


----------



## MashiBags

loveithateit said:


> Lv has been coming out w some lovely designs and colors .. I also went back after a long hiatus w them with a capucine earlier this year. This pink is such a lovely shade of pink. Congrats!




I do agree. Their bag designs and colours are getting prettier. More stress for our wallets. Lol


----------



## Tulip2

loveithateit said:


> Got these beauties from Dior ..
> 
> View attachment 3030470



Both are gorgeous.  So fresh and new.


----------



## MashiBags

rk4265 said:


> Love this




Thank you!


----------



## loveithateit

Tulip2 said:


> Both are gorgeous.  So fresh and new.




Thank you. I'm so in love w the ring


----------



## clu13

LV plume scarf and CL Iriza 70 pumps


----------



## Designerhbgirl

clu13 said:


> LV plume scarf and CL Iriza 70 pumps
> 
> View attachment 3042347
> View attachment 3042348


Love both! Congrats!


----------



## Purrsey

My new orange addition last week 

Great hauls everyone!


----------



## karenab

This Proenza Schouler PS11 find at a consignment shop in Manhattan!


----------



## CaribeanQueen

karenab said:


> View attachment 3043356
> 
> 
> This Proenza Schouler PS11 find at a consignment shop in Manhattan!




awesome find! and I love the color.


----------



## karenab

CaribeanQueen said:


> awesome find! and I love the color.




Thank you! Agreed on the colour!


----------



## Backe

KDT bracelet in my favourite purple.


----------



## avecamoursteph

I caved in and bought this yesterday at my Nordstrom! I checked Chanel to see if they had any card holders...but I was not drawn to any that were in stock at the time, so I popped over into Prada instead! This little baby will definitely be well loved and be going inside my mini flaps!


----------



## loveithateit

Scored these on sale at netaporter...


----------



## Purrsey

Couple of SLGs from H *love*


----------



## loveithateit

Dior pink diorama in medium


----------



## Puttin On Ayers

loveithateit said:


> View attachment 3051723
> 
> 
> Dior pink diorama in medium


 Love the Dior..I am still on a waiting list. Congrats


----------



## Puttin On Ayers

loveithateit said:


> Scored these on sale at netaporter...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3050401


 Cute shoes


----------



## baghagg

Vlad said:


> Discuss!



(Sorry, thread picked up the wrong post)


----------



## baghagg

loveithateit said:


> View attachment 3051723
> 
> 
> Dior pink diorama in medium



Gorgeous! !!


----------



## baghagg

Stuart Weitzman gladiators


----------



## Purrsey

Hermes Garden Party 36.


----------



## baghagg

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 3054727
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hermes Garden Party 36.



Very nice


----------



## Rami00

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 3054727
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hermes Garden Party 36.


----------



## Rami00

loveithateit said:


> View attachment 3051723
> 
> 
> Dior pink diorama in medium



Omg! Stunning.


----------



## jazmini

Dior Diorissimo


----------



## Rami00

jazmini said:


> Dior Diorissimo



Temptation is killing me. This bag looks stunning n that twilly!! Wow! Congrats!


----------



## jazmini

Jessy.T said:


> Love the scarf around!





Rami00 said:


> Temptation is killing me. This bag looks stunning n that twilly!! Wow! Congrats!



Thank you


----------



## Rami00

Jessy.T said:


> Love Bracelets! Share the Cartier bracelet pics!!!


here you go!


----------



## poohbag

My first pair of Manolo BBs! Found them on sale 60% off at Saks! 105mm anthracite coated satin pumps-love the matte gray!


----------



## FunBagz

poohbag said:


> My first pair of Manolo BBs! Found them on sale 60% off at Saks! 105mm anthracite coated satin pumps-love the matte gray!



 Wowza! Nice!


----------



## poohbag

FunBagz said:


> Wowza! Nice!



Thanks very much!!


----------



## FunBagz

Here is my contribution.  I cheated with Louis!  I have never been a LV fan, but while in Paris in May, I stopped in the flagship store out of curiosity and found this guy...my one and only Louis:


----------



## Rami00

poohbag said:


> My first pair of Manolo BBs! Found them on sale 60% off at Saks! 105mm anthracite coated satin pumps-love the matte gray!


 
60% OFF 


WOW! Steal. Beautiful pair.


----------



## Bibi25260

baghagg said:


> Stuart Weitzman gladiators


Very nice and sexy!


----------



## Bibi25260

Purrsey said:


> View attachment 3054727
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hermes Garden Party 36.


Very nice!


----------



## Bibi25260

jazmini said:


> Dior Diorissimo


Lovely bag!


----------



## Bibi25260

poohbag said:


> My first pair of Manolo BBs! Found them on sale 60% off at Saks! 105mm anthracite coated satin pumps-love the matte gray!


Wow very great sale find! Love the color, congrats!


----------



## Bibi25260

FunBagz said:


> Here is my contribution.  I cheated with Louis!  I have never been a LV fan, but while in Paris in May, I stopped in the flagship store out of curiosity and found this guy...my one and only Louis:


Very nice!


----------



## beanybaker

poohbag said:


> My first pair of Manolo BBs! Found them on sale 60% off at Saks! 105mm anthracite coated satin pumps-love the matte gray!



Not only are they beautiful but with 60% off who could resist


----------



## poohbag

FunBagz said:


> Here is my contribution.  I cheated with Louis!  I have never been a LV fan, but while in Paris in May, I stopped in the flagship store out of curiosity and found this guy...my one and only Louis:



Wow this is stunning! Congrats!


----------



## poohbag

Rami00 said:


> 60% OFF
> 
> 
> WOW! Steal. Beautiful pair.





Bibi25260 said:


> Wow very great sale find! Love the color, congrats!





beanybaker said:


> Not only are they beautiful but with 60% off who could resist



Thanks so much! I don't usually wear heels and actually I'm six months pregnant now so I can't confidently strut around town in these four inch babies!  However they look gorgeous and the price was irresistible!


----------



## AngieBaby15

My first pair of Saint Laurent Tribute in a lovely pink color (probably too girly for me  but I didn't care LOL). Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Crocodiva

I Cheated with Giorgia R - great quality, handmade and exotic skins all awesome couldn't decide...






It's crocodile, alligator on the top flap, lizard on the sides, ostrich on the bottom and lined with the boar suede. Also comes with an alternative crocodile handle and a really long crocodile strap!

I couldn't stop there and also got....





An ostrich carry on!!!


----------



## Puttin On Ayers

AngieBaby15 said:


> My first pair of Saint Laurent Tribute in a lovely pink color (probably too girly for me  but I didn't care LOL). Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 3060224


 Fantastic find


----------



## Puttin On Ayers

poohbag said:


> My first pair of Manolo BBs! Found them on sale 60% off at Saks! 105mm anthracite coated satin pumps-love the matte gray!


 Love them and that was not a deal but a steal


----------



## loveithateit

Bought a couple of maxi twilly 






Instagram: loveithateit_ig


----------



## SouthTampa

Crocodiva said:


> I Cheated with Giorgia R - great quality, handmade and exotic skins all awesome couldn't decide...
> 
> View attachment 3068176
> View attachment 3068177
> View attachment 3068178
> 
> 
> It's crocodile, alligator on the top flap, lizard on the sides, ostrich on the bottom and lined with the boar suede. Also comes with an alternative crocodile handle and a really long crocodile strap!
> 
> I couldn't stop there and also got....
> View attachment 3068179
> 
> View attachment 3068180
> 
> 
> An ostrich carry on!!!


Both pieces are stunning.   Craftmanship looks over the top.   Have never heard of this designer.   Will have to "study up".


----------



## eternallove4bag

My newest obsessions and this time it's not just limited to chanel [emoji16][emoji16]... My clic clac and my 2 cashmere shawls from Hermes.. So in love and in TROUBLE[emoji6]


----------



## afashionista

AngieBaby15 said:


> My first pair of Saint Laurent Tribute in a lovely pink color (probably too girly for me  but I didn't care LOL). Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 3060224


The most comfortable shoes! The pink is delicious!


----------



## Crocodiva

SouthTampa said:


> Both pieces are stunning.   Craftmanship looks over the top.   Have never heard of this designer.   Will have to "study up".




Thanks if you want more info let me know[emoji162][emoji322]


----------



## Yongs

Got a few things from LV and Cartier over the weekend.


----------



## baghagg

Yongs said:


> Got a few things from LV and Cartier over the weekend.



MAJOR haul!!!  Love everything,  congrats! !!


----------



## Yongs

baghagg said:


> MAJOR haul!!!  Love everything,  congrats! !!



Tqvm baghagg


----------



## Rami00

It was love at first sight...brought this Hèrmes bouquet sellier shawl in blanc/beige/poudre colorway home with me today. 

Went out this evening and wore it like a top.


----------



## wongsiyan

Rami00 said:


> It was love at first sight...brought this Hèrmes bouquet sellier shawl in blanc/beige/poudre colorway home with me today.
> 
> Went out this evening and wore it like a top.



That is so awesome!  U look great!!!


----------



## poohbag

Puttin On Ayers said:


> Love them and that was not a deal but a steal



Thanks!


----------



## poohbag

loveithateit said:


> Bought a couple of maxi twilly
> 
> View attachment 3068463
> View attachment 3068464
> View attachment 3068465
> 
> 
> Instagram: loveithateit_ig





eternallove4bag said:


> My newest obsessions and this time it's not just limited to chanel [emoji16][emoji16]... My clic clac and my 2 cashmere shawls from Hermes.. So in love and in TROUBLE[emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3068807
> View attachment 3068808
> View attachment 3068810



I love all your gorgeous H beauties! Congrats!


----------



## poohbag

Yongs said:


> Got a few things from LV and Cartier over the weekend.



Wow major haul! Enjoy!


----------



## poohbag

Rami00 said:


> It was love at first sight...brought this Hèrmes bouquet sellier shawl in blanc/beige/poudre colorway home with me today.
> 
> Went out this evening and wore it like a top.



Omg amazing! It's so beautiful and you look grrrreat with it worn as a top!


----------



## hedgwin99

Rami00 said:


> It was love at first sight...brought this Hèrmes bouquet sellier shawl in blanc/beige/poudre colorway home with me today.
> 
> 
> 
> Went out this evening and wore it like a top.




Please share how did u tie that shawl as a top[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Rami00

poohbag said:


> Omg amazing! It's so beautiful and you look grrrreat with it worn as a top!


Thank you!


hedgwin99 said:


> Please share how did u tie that shawl as a top[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


I will put it together step by step this w-end


----------



## hedgwin99

Rami00 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> I will put it together step by step this w-end



Thank you [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## Rami00

wongsiyan said:


> That is so awesome!  U look great!!!



Thank you xx


----------



## eternallove4bag

poohbag said:


> I love all your gorgeous H beauties! Congrats!




Thank u so much poohbag[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rami00 said:


> It was love at first sight...brought this Hèrmes bouquet sellier shawl in blanc/beige/poudre colorway home with me today.
> 
> 
> 
> Went out this evening and wore it like a top.




Beautiful beautiful! Now I want to tie mine like this too!!! Tips plzzzzzzz [emoji4]


----------



## baghagg

Rami00 said:


> It was love at first sight...brought this Hèrmes bouquet sellier shawl in blanc/beige/poudre colorway home with me today.
> 
> Went out this evening and wore it like a top.



Rami you are AH-MAZING!!!


----------



## Ketaki

Rami00 said:


> It was love at first sight...brought this Hèrmes bouquet sellier shawl in blanc/beige/poudre colorway home with me today.
> 
> 
> 
> Went out this evening and wore it like a top.




Just absolutely gorgeous! Love the bag and the way you have styled the shawl.


----------



## Crocodiva

Here are a few other Giorgia R pieces I am cheating with: 

I'll start with one a teaser...

I just love her stuff.... All crocodile, hand made ...


----------



## tonkamama

*Finally got a call from my lovely H SA...  thanks for letting me share. *


----------



## averagejoe

Rami00 said:


> It was love at first sight...brought this Hèrmes bouquet sellier shawl in blanc/beige/poudre colorway home with me today.
> 
> Went out this evening and wore it like a top.



Wow! You got really creative with your shawl! You look awesome!


----------



## Rami00

baghagg said:


> Rami you are AH-MAZING!!!





averagejoe said:


> Wow! You got really creative with your shawl! You look awesome!



Thank you xx


----------



## Wilsom04

avecamoursteph said:


> View attachment 3048616
> 
> 
> I caved in and bought this yesterday at my Nordstrom! I checked Chanel to see if they had any card holders...but I was not drawn to any that were in stock at the time, so I popped over into Prada instead! This little baby will definitely be well loved and be going inside my mini flaps!


That color is popping off the page! Congrats on your purchase.


----------



## gail13

Rami00 said:


> It was love at first sight...brought this Hèrmes bouquet sellier shawl in blanc/beige/poudre colorway home with me today.
> 
> Went out this evening and wore it like a top.



Just love this, thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## gail13

I posted earlier in the July finds thread about not being sure about this Chanel style but I loved the color.  The issue with this style, is that it is very slim and while it has several pockets-it doesn't look good filled too full and it's not that easy to access the front and middle zippered pocket.   I am a bit nervous about the pony hair in terms of durability.   

I was in Neimans today just looking around and saw this bag.  It is the mini Valentino tote and I have one in grey and love, love, love it.  It can be worn crossbody, or on the shoulder-day into night and it is $1300 less.  Its a new color-bronzed silver or something and the leather is so soft yet when I put it down, it stands up.  Anyway, it's perfect and easy to wear and care for.  So,  the Chanel is going back.....


----------



## afashionista

Rami00 said:


> It was love at first sight...brought this Hèrmes bouquet sellier shawl in blanc/beige/poudre colorway home with me today.
> 
> Went out this evening and wore it like a top.


So unique! Love the way you tied it! Looks fab


----------



## FunBagz

gail13 said:


> I posted earlier in the July finds thread about not being sure about this Chanel style but I loved the color.  The issue with this style, is that it is very slim and while it has several pockets-it doesn't look good filled too full and it's not that easy to access the front and middle zippered pocket.   I am a bit nervous about the pony hair in terms of durability.
> 
> I was in Neimans today just looking around and saw this bag.  It is the mini Valentino tote and I have one in grey and love, love, love it.  It can be worn crossbody, or on the shoulder-day into night and it is $1300 less.  Its a new color-bronzed silver or something and the leather is so soft yet when I put it down, it stands up.  Anyway, it's perfect and easy to wear and care for.  So,  the Chanel is going back.....



Very nice! I have a Valentino rockstud tote in the medium size and really like it too. Congrats and enoy!


----------



## rk4265

I couldn't resist...


----------



## Puttin On Ayers

rk4265 said:


> I couldn't resist...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3079871


 OOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHH I've been on a waiting list just to see one. It is gorgeous


----------



## baghagg

rk4265 said:


> I couldn't resist...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3079871



Fabulous! !!  Congrats


----------



## brunchatchanels

My small Lady Dior from Milan. The service at this boutique is amazing. The best shopping experience besides one I had at Galeries Lafayette in Paris.

@brunchatchanels


----------



## emilyrosie

brunchatchanels said:


> My small Lady Dior from Milan. The service at this boutique is amazing. The best shopping experience besides one I had at Galeries Lafayette in Paris.
> 
> @brunchatchanels


Oh my gosh, this is just to die for! Gorgeous, congrats.


----------



## emilyrosie

tonkamama said:


> *Finally got a call from my lovely H SA...  thanks for letting me share. *


Wow, gorgeous!


----------



## emilyrosie

Rami00 said:


> It was love at first sight...brought this Hèrmes bouquet sellier shawl in blanc/beige/poudre colorway home with me today.
> 
> Went out this evening and wore it like a top.


Wow this is amazing Rami, looks stunning!


----------



## emilyrosie

jazmini said:


> Dior Diorissimo


This is beautiful, so fresh! The twilly really completes it


----------



## eternallove4bag

brunchatchanels said:


> My small Lady Dior from Milan. The service at this boutique is amazing. The best shopping experience besides one I had at Galeries Lafayette in Paris.
> 
> 
> 
> @brunchatchanels



Gorgeous lady dior!!! Such a classic iconic bag!!



rk4265 said:


> I couldn't resist...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3079871



Loving this style! It's the Diorama right?


----------



## eternallove4bag

tonkamama said:


> *Finally got a call from my lovely H SA...  thanks for letting me share. *




Saw ur reveal in the Hermes thread!!! What a gorgeous bag!!! Classic black is a hard one to find in Hermes! Congrats on scoring her!!


----------



## jazmini

emilyrosie said:


> This is beautiful, so fresh! The twilly really completes it



Thanks


----------



## averagejoe

eternallove4bag said:


> Loving this style! It's the Diorama right?



Yep it's the Diorama.


----------



## averagejoe

brunchatchanels said:


> My small Lady Dior from Milan. The service at this boutique is amazing. The best shopping experience besides one I had at Galeries Lafayette in Paris.
> 
> @brunchatchanels





rk4265 said:


> I couldn't resist...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3079871



Gorgeous Diors!!!


----------



## tonkamama

*emilyrosie & eternallove4bag, so sweet, I love this little guy (size30), so versatile and very light weight, cant wait to dress "him" up, thank you*.  



emilyrosie said:


> Wow, gorgeous!





eternallove4bag said:


> Saw ur reveal in the Hermes thread!!! What a gorgeous bag!!! Classic black is a hard one to find in Hermes! Congrats on scoring her!!


----------



## Rami00

rk4265 said:


> I couldn't resist...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3079871





brunchatchanels said:


> My small Lady Dior from Milan. The service at this boutique is amazing. The best shopping experience besides one I had at Galeries Lafayette in Paris.
> 
> @brunchatchanels



Stunning!!! Big congrats to both of you.


----------



## Lynntqy

Just gotten this perfect baby for weekend use or when I want to go minimalist =P


----------



## baghagg

Lynntqy said:


> Just gotten this perfect baby for weekend use or when I want to go minimalist =P



Very gorgeous, so chic


----------



## Rami00

emilyrosie said:


> Wow this is amazing Rami, looks stunning!


 
Thank you xx


----------



## eternallove4bag

Lynntqy said:


> Just gotten this perfect baby for weekend use or when I want to go minimalist =P




So beautiful!!! I have this in beige with GHW and honestly LOVE how it looks and feels! Many congrats!


----------



## eternallove4bag

So I feel like I have been cheating on chanel with Hermes quite a lot these past few weeks.. But a few shawls and clic clacs wasn't a problem.. I was just testing the waters[emoji6]... This one- my Garden Party in Rouge Duchesse was a real indulgence [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## baghagg

eternallove4bag said:


> So I feel like I have been cheating on chanel with Hermes quite a lot these past few weeks.. But a few shawls and clic clacs wasn't a problem.. I was just testing the waters[emoji6]... This one- my Garden Party in Rouge Duchesse was a real indulgence [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3083673
> View attachment 3083674



Very nice,  which size is it?


----------



## eternallove4bag

baghagg said:


> Very nice,  which size is it?




Thank u so much! It's 36[emoji4]


----------



## JennieC917

eternallove4bag said:


> So I feel like I have been cheating on chanel with Hermes quite a lot these past few weeks.. But a few shawls and clic clacs wasn't a problem.. I was just testing the waters[emoji6]... This one- my Garden Party in Rouge Duchesse was a real indulgence [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3083673
> View attachment 3083674



Gorgeous! I love this bag. It's on my list.


----------



## afashionista

Lynntqy said:


> Just gotten this perfect baby for weekend use or when I want to go minimalist =P


Gorgeous!


----------



## eternallove4bag

JennieC917 said:


> Gorgeous! I love this bag. It's on my list.




Thank u JennieC917 [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## hypnotiq

eternallove4bag said:


> So I feel like I have been cheating on chanel with Hermes quite a lot these past few weeks.. But a few shawls and clic clacs wasn't a problem.. I was just testing the waters[emoji6]... This one- my Garden Party in Rouge Duchesse was a real indulgence [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3083673
> View attachment 3083674



Love!&#128525; Looks perfect on you!


----------



## eternallove4bag

hypnotiq said:


> Love![emoji7] Looks perfect on you!




Thanks a million[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Ketaki

eternallove4bag said:


> So I feel like I have been cheating on chanel with Hermes quite a lot these past few weeks.. But a few shawls and clic clacs wasn't a problem.. I was just testing the waters[emoji6]... This one- my Garden Party in Rouge Duchesse was a real indulgence [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3083673
> View attachment 3083674




Love love love this. And the colour is TDF. You're looking great. Anything within 30 days of your birthday (before or after) is perfectly acceptable and totally understandable


----------



## baghagg

gail13 said:


> I posted earlier in the July finds thread about not being sure about this Chanel style but I loved the color.  The issue with this style, is that it is very slim and while it has several pockets-it doesn't look good filled too full and it's not that easy to access the front and middle zippered pocket.   I am a bit nervous about the pony hair in terms of durability.
> 
> I was in Neimans today just looking around and saw this bag.  It is the mini Valentino tote and I have one in grey and love, love, love it.  It can be worn crossbody, or on the shoulder-day into night and it is $1300 less.  Its a new color-bronzed silver or something and the leather is so soft yet when I put it down, it stands up.  Anyway, it's perfect and easy to wear and care for.  So,  the Chanel is going back.....



congratulations on your Valentino tote - it is quite special.  I must say, however, that your Chanel bag has caught my eye; it's exactly the size/space I've been looking for in a crossbody...  what is the name of this Chanel bag in this pic and size and price?  tia


----------



## hedgwin99

final sale haul from Saks! Celine espadrille [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji170][emoji169]


----------



## Lynntqy

eternallove4bag said:


> So beautiful!!! I have this in beige with GHW and honestly LOVE how it looks and feels! Many congrats!



Thanks babe! Beige with ghw is tdf but im afraid of colour transfer so didnt get it in the end


----------



## Lynntqy

eternallove4bag said:


> So beautiful!!! I have this in beige with GHW and honestly LOVE how it looks and feels! Many congrats!



Thanks babe!!! Beige with ghw is tdf!!! But im afraid of colour transfer so i didnt get it in the end


----------



## eternallove4bag

Ketaki said:


> Love love love this. And the colour is TDF. You're looking great. Anything within 30 days of your birthday (before or after) is perfectly acceptable and totally understandable




Awwww! Thank u Ketaki!! U r the best!!! I am trying so hard not to feel guilty but the birthday is a good excuse to splurge [emoji6][emoji6][emoji6]... Problem is I thought I was done with all bags this year but still can't stop eyeing the burgundy caviar flap[emoji16][emoji16]... Have they come yet in Dubai?


----------



## Ketaki

eternallove4bag said:


> Awwww! Thank u Ketaki!! U r the best!!! I am trying so hard not to feel guilty but the birthday is a good excuse to splurge [emoji6][emoji6][emoji6]... Problem is I thought I was done with all bags this year but still can't stop eyeing the burgundy caviar flap[emoji16][emoji16]... Have they come yet in Dubai?




Ah. I'm starting to feel a bit guilty so am behaving.  but living vicariously through TPF. Went crazy and got 9 things from Chanel between April and July. The initial obsession phase that hits you! Just waiting for either the red or burgundy caviar and I'm done for a good 12 months. Want to put some earnings aside for investments (other than bags)


----------



## Ketaki

hedgwin99 said:


> View attachment 3084945
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> final sale haul from Saks! Celine espadrille [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji170][emoji169]




These are so pretty and summery! Congrats!


----------



## Purrsey

Great purchases ladies! So many bags so little time...

Here's my addition this weekend.


----------



## Puttin On Ayers

Purrsey said:


> Great purchases ladies! So many bags so little time...
> 
> Here's my addition this weekend.
> View attachment 3085705
> View attachment 3085708


 Oh both are so nice


----------



## Rami00

Purrsey said:


> Great purchases ladies! So many bags so little time...
> 
> Here's my addition this weekend.
> View attachment 3085705
> View attachment 3085708



Died!!!! Gorgeous!


----------



## Rami00

eternallove4bag said:


> So I feel like I have been cheating on chanel with Hermes quite a lot these past few weeks.. But a few shawls and clic clacs wasn't a problem.. I was just testing the waters[emoji6]... This one- my Garden Party in Rouge Duchesse was a real indulgence [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3083673
> View attachment 3083674



Stunning! Hèrmes red are outta this world. Congrats!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Ketaki said:


> Ah. I'm starting to feel a bit guilty so am behaving.  but living vicariously through TPF. Went crazy and got 9 things from Chanel between April and July. The initial obsession phase that hits you! Just waiting for either the red or burgundy caviar and I'm done for a good 12 months. Want to put some earnings aside for investments (other than bags)




Totally understand being in the same boat!! I want to just enjoy my recent purchases now and enjoy through fellow TPFers purchases [emoji6][emoji6]... Can't wait for ur reveal and see what u finally choose[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rami00 said:


> Stunning! Hèrmes red are outta this world. Congrats!




Thanks a ton Rami! Totally agree! I seem to have a fixation on everything red these days[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

Purrsey said:


> Great purchases ladies! So many bags so little time...
> 
> Here's my addition this weekend.
> View attachment 3085705
> View attachment 3085708




Love ur purchases!!! I have my eyes on these shoes too!! R they comfortable? Love the heel height on them!!


----------



## Keren16

eternallove4bag said:


> So I feel like I have been cheating on chanel with Hermes quite a lot these past few weeks.. But a few shawls and clic clacs wasn't a problem.. I was just testing the waters[emoji6]... This one- my Garden Party in Rouge Duchesse was a real indulgence [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3083673
> View attachment 3083674




You're not the only one[emoji12].  After collecting Chanel for so many years, I'm drifting to the orange side and feel like a traitor!  A Garden Party in Rouge Piment was one of my early Hermes purchases too.  So you have a sympathizer!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Keren16 said:


> You're not the only one[emoji12].  After collecting Chanel for so many years, I'm drifting to the orange side and feel like a traitor!  A Garden Party in Rouge Piment was one of my early Hermes purchases too.  So you have a sympathizer!!




Thank u!! That's why I love this forum!!! No one else can understand our thoughts and feelings and our mutual love for certain brands[emoji173]&#65039;... Wow! Rouge Pigment? That's amazing color!!! Once bitten by the hermes or chanel bug I think it's hard to ever go back to anything else!!!


----------



## Purrsey

Puttin On Ayers said:


> Oh both are so nice







Rami00 said:


> Died!!!! Gorgeous!







eternallove4bag said:


> Love ur purchases!!! I have my eyes on these shoes too!! R they comfortable? Love the heel height on them!!




Haha thanks ladies. 
Hmmm Ive only tried at the store and I feel for this kind of slingback and kitten heels, you need to walk slowly like a lady. Not for heavy duty days


----------



## hedgwin99

My new beauty! Lindy 30 blue sapphire


----------



## Valentine2014

hedgwin99 said:


> My new beauty! Lindy 30 blue sapphire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3090493
> View attachment 3090494
> View attachment 3090495



wow! congrats! love the color!


----------



## poohbag

hedgwin99 said:


> My new beauty! Lindy 30 blue sapphire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3090493
> View attachment 3090494
> View attachment 3090495



I'm so excited for you hedgwin99! What a beauty indeed!


----------



## pandaaa

My new Celine mini tie (and chanel espadrilles!)


----------



## MashiBags

I have not been shopping for a couple of months, so finally succumbed to temptations and bought a few small items.... just to keep me on ban island till year end.  Hehe...

First up, H orange GHW clic bracelet



Second item, Tatersale Twilly in rose



Thank you for letting me share. [emoji4]


----------



## eternallove4bag

MashiBags said:


> I have not been shopping for a couple of months, so finally succumbed to temptations and bought a few small items.... just to keep me on ban island till year end.  Hehe...
> 
> First up, H orange GHW clic bracelet
> View attachment 3090847
> 
> 
> Second item, Tatersale Twilly in rose
> View attachment 3090848
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share. [emoji4]







hedgwin99 said:


> My new beauty! Lindy 30 blue sapphire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3090493
> View attachment 3090494
> View attachment 3090495




Ladies so glad to see I am not the only one cheating on chanel with hermes[emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]... Don't blame u for such gorgeous purchases... They r really TDF[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

pandaaa said:


> My new Celine mini tie (and chanel espadrilles!)




Looks beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## Keren16

hedgwin99 said:


> My new beauty! Lindy 30 blue sapphire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3090493
> View attachment 3090494
> View attachment 3090495




Beautiful bag, beautiful color, beautiful on you!


----------



## helenhandbag

Made a little impulse purchase today and decided to round up my main -non Chanel- squeezes of the first half of the year...

Blue Longchamp Pliage 'Miaou' (saw it on bragmybag yesterday, went out to get it today :giggles:
LV Empreinte long wallet in beige
Mulberry Baywater in beige (surprisingly love this bag)
Jimmy Choo red patent pumps
Ferragamo signature black patent pumps
Gucci yellow suede pumps

So banned again


----------



## MashiBags

eternallove4bag said:


> Ladies so glad to see I am not the only one cheating on chanel with hermes[emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]... Don't blame u for such gorgeous purchases... They r really TDF[emoji173]&#65039;




Thank you. Both Chanel and Hermes are very slippery slopes. Lol.


----------



## MashiBags

helenhandbag said:


> Made a little impulse purchase today and decided to round up my main squeezes of the first half of the year...
> 
> Blue Longchamp Pliage 'Miaou' (saw it on bragmybag yesterday, went out to get it today :giggles:
> LV Empreinte long wallet in beige
> Mulberry Baywater in beige (surprisingly love this bag)
> Jimmy Choo red patent pumps
> Ferragamo signature black patent pumps
> Gucci yellow suede pumps
> 
> So banned again




That's a really good haul for first half of the year. Very beautiful pieces. [emoji106]


----------



## helenhandbag

MashiBags said:


> That's a really good haul for first half of the year. Very beautiful pieces. [emoji106]



Thank you!


----------



## eternallove4bag

helenhandbag said:


> Made a little impulse purchase today and decided to round up my main -non Chanel- squeezes of the first half of the year...
> 
> Blue Longchamp Pliage 'Miaou' (saw it on bragmybag yesterday, went out to get it today :giggles:
> LV Empreinte long wallet in beige
> Mulberry Baywater in beige (surprisingly love this bag)
> Jimmy Choo red patent pumps
> Ferragamo signature black patent pumps
> Gucci yellow suede pumps
> 
> So banned again




Omg!!! I have been busy with some awesome purchases! Twinsies on the Ferragamo shoes. These r one of the most comfortable shoes ever [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Love all 3 of ur shoes!!!


----------



## helenhandbag

eternallove4bag said:


> Omg!!! I have been busy with some awesome purchases! Twinsies on the Ferragamo shoes. These r one of the most comfortable shoes ever [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Love all 3 of ur shoes!!!



Thanks dear  Yes Ferragamo shoes are so amazing, definitely worth having them in any collection. Actually already found another pair in their new collection to get.../slapsownface


----------



## eternallove4bag

helenhandbag said:


> Thanks dear  Yes Ferragamo shoes are so amazing, definitely worth having them in any collection. Actually already found another pair in their new collection to get.../slapsownface




I don't blame u! Ferragamos and Tory burch r my go-to shoes for work so u can never have enough! Do post pics of the new ones[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## bluenavy

hedgwin99 said:


> My new beauty! Lindy 30 blue sapphire
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3090493
> View attachment 3090494
> View attachment 3090495


blue saphire is one of my favorite H colors


----------



## nycmamaofone

Dior So Real Sunnies[emoji7].  I'm in love with everything Dior!


----------



## AnnetteHK

Couldn't resist !  [emoji7]


----------



## princess621

nycmamaofone said:


> View attachment 3096132
> 
> 
> Dior So Real Sunnies[emoji7].  I'm in love with everything Dior!


So Cute!


----------



## princess621

Purrsey said:


> Great purchases ladies! So many bags so little time...
> 
> Here's my addition this weekend.
> View attachment 3085705
> View attachment 3085708


WOW your bbk is TO DIE FOR!! 
the BBK is my HG! 


is it new or preloved? I am wondering if hermes still makes BBK. (i understand that even if they still do, it would be extremely difficult for me to receive one)


----------



## Melow

pandaaa said:


> My new Celine mini tie (and chanel espadrilles!)




Wow!! I love it!!!

How do you like the purse so far?
Is it that heavy?
And this size is the one that comes
With the little pouch right ?


----------



## beanybaker

nycmamaofone said:


> View attachment 3096132
> 
> 
> Dior So Real Sunnies[emoji7].  I'm in love with everything Dior!



I just love these sunglasses


----------



## Canneiv

I went out to grab something for my Birkin today.


----------



## Designerhbgirl

Canneiv said:


> I went out to grab something for my Birkin today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3099075
> View attachment 3099077


So pretty! Love your twillys!


----------



## MashiBags

Canneiv said:


> I went out to grab something for my Birkin today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3099075
> View attachment 3099077




Love your new twillies, they're so vibrant. Can't wait to see them on your B.


----------



## barbie444

Haven't purchased an LV bag in a LONG time, been busy with Chanel and Hermes, but when I saw this one I could not resist. So cute and mighty. Holds a ton will be great for my trips coming up.


----------



## SpeedyJC

helenhandbag said:


> Made a little impulse purchase today and decided to round up my main -non Chanel- squeezes of the first half of the year...
> 
> Blue Longchamp Pliage 'Miaou' (saw it on bragmybag yesterday, went out to get it today :giggles:
> LV Empreinte long wallet in beige
> Mulberry Baywater in beige (surprisingly love this bag)
> Jimmy Choo red patent pumps
> Ferragamo signature black patent pumps
> Gucci yellow suede pumps
> 
> So banned again



Very nice finds. That cat bag is too cute.   I may have to order the Miaou clutch.


----------



## SpeedyJC

baghagg said:


> Stuart Weitzman gladiators



Very nice, I love Stuart Weitzman.


----------



## casseyelsie

helenhandbag said:


> Made a little impulse purchase today and decided to round up my main -non Chanel- squeezes of the first half of the year...
> 
> Blue Longchamp Pliage 'Miaou' (saw it on bragmybag yesterday, went out to get it today :giggles:
> LV Empreinte long wallet in beige
> Mulberry Baywater in beige (surprisingly love this bag)
> Jimmy Choo red patent pumps
> Ferragamo signature black patent pumps
> Gucci yellow suede pumps
> 
> So banned again




That longchamp is so cute!


----------



## casseyelsie

baghagg said:


> Stuart Weitzman gladiators




Nice!  Stuart weitzman is my fav working pump, perhaps I should also try buying other style from this brand


----------



## loveithateit

And this is how my obsession will slowly happened w Hermes. bought a few scarves, Twilly and shawl during my travels and now my first clic clac. Love how it goes w my cartier's...


----------



## Rami00

loveithateit said:


> And this is how my obsession will slowly happened w Hermes. bought a few scarves, Twilly and shawl during my travels and now my first clic clac. Love how it goes w my cartier's...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3100699


 
WOW! I love your stack.


----------



## eternallove4bag

loveithateit said:


> And this is how my obsession will slowly happened w Hermes. bought a few scarves, Twilly and shawl during my travels and now my first clic clac. Love how it goes w my cartier's...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3100699




Oooooh big fan of Clic clacs!!! Adds pizazz to any outfit!!! Love ur Cartier bracelets too [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## pandaaa

Melow said:


> Wow!! I love it!!!
> 
> How do you like the purse so far?
> Is it that heavy?
> And this size is the one that comes
> With the little pouch right ?



I love it!! Tie is my favourite Celine bag and the natural calfskin is my favourite leather so I guess you could say it's my Celine dream bag 

I actually hate heavy bags - I normally use mini bags. I never bought a luggage, phantom, or other popular styles before because I find them too heavy but the tie I got is a manageable weight. It's the mini size (the smallest) so it's not huge but it definitely fits more than I need (I normally don't carry much). Also, the mini size doesn't come with a pouch.


----------



## 4Elegance

Hi ladies.  Lately I've been addicted to Dior Tribal earrings.  Was under the weather this weekend and DB was out of town so I got these beauties


And these were the beauties that started the addiction 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Thanks for letting me share [emoji4]


----------



## loveithateit

Rami00 said:


> WOW! I love your stack.







eternallove4bag said:


> Oooooh big fan of Clic clacs!!! Adds pizazz to any outfit!!! Love ur Cartier bracelets too [emoji173]&#65039;




Thank you Rami and eternallove4bag!!! Didn't think I would go for a Clic clac but when I tried it on w my Cartier bracelets I just fell in love. Thank you again!


----------



## Lienny

I've been on banned island for awhile but ran across this beauty and couldn't resist.  I'm so in love with her...


----------



## Pearlicious02

What originally stemmed from a slight panic attack that Louis Vuitton has discontinued all the multicolour collection resulted in my self-indulgence at the boutique. &#128514; 
Now tell me. Why do I need 2 wallets again??


----------



## Ketaki

Cheated with a McCartney. Needed something for my biz trips that could work from day to night, carry essentials and a bit, not be too delicate, go with many outfits and not be so expensive that I'd worry about carrying it when travelling to certain places.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Lienny said:


> I've been on banned island for awhile but ran across this beauty and couldn't resist.  I'm so in love with her...




Don't blame u!! I love this YSL WOC! Isn't it amazing how many card slots this one has?


----------



## eternallove4bag

Pearlicious02 said:


> What originally stemmed from a slight panic attack that Louis Vuitton has discontinued all the multicolour collection resulted in my self-indulgence at the boutique. [emoji23]
> Now tell me. Why do I need 2 wallets again??




I was the same so I totally get u!!! The moment I heard they were discontinuing went on a hunt for the cosmetic case, the ZCP and the cles in MC[emoji24]... Bright side we own a piece of something special that will never be available again[emoji173]&#65039;... As for no. Of wallets one can never have enough[emoji6]. This is from someone who is OCD about matching bags and wallets!!! So I think u did great!!! Great buys!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Ketaki said:


> Cheated with a McCartney. Needed something for my biz trips that could work from day to night, carry essentials and a bit, not be too delicate, go with many outfits and not be so expensive that I'd worry about carrying it when travelling to certain places.
> 
> View attachment 3101430




Love the color Ketaki! This truly will work from day to night!!! Great way of getting our mutual red and burgundy fix [emoji4]... On a separate note, did the burgundy or red caviar jumbos show up in Dubai?


----------



## Pearlicious02

eternallove4bag said:


> I was the same so I totally get u!!! The moment I heard they were discontinuing went on a hunt for the cosmetic case, the ZCP and the cles in MC[emoji24]... Bright side we own a piece of something special that will never be available again[emoji173]&#65039;... As for no. Of wallets one can never have enough[emoji6]. This is from someone who is OCD about matching bags and wallets!!! So I think u did great!!! Great buys!



&#128514;&#128514; I wish they had MC SLGs around still. But they are so hard to find now!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Pearlicious02 said:


> [emoji23][emoji23] I wish they had MC SLGs around still. But they are so hard to find now!




So true!! I loved that collection! So happy u were able to get ur MC wallet!!!


----------



## Ketaki

eternallove4bag said:


> Love the color Ketaki! This truly will work from day to night!!! Great way of getting our mutual red and burgundy fix [emoji4]... On a separate note, did the burgundy or red caviar jumbos show up in Dubai?




Thanks  Yes I needed a burgundy fix desperately! Lol

No sign of the caviar jumbos here yet  I'm starting to lose hope. Looks like they won't get them in Dubai - like they didn't get the gorgeous red reissue from pre fall. I'm on the wait list for that too, just in case. Not traveling to Europe anytime soon and the U.S. stores insist on bank verification even after credit card is accepted, which doesn't go down too well with the local banks here. They don't disclose customer details to retailers. So am just praying for a miracle. Fingers crossed.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Ketaki said:


> Thanks  Yes I needed a burgundy fix desperately! Lol
> 
> No sign of the caviar jumbos here yet  I'm starting to lose hope. Looks like they won't get them in Dubai - like they didn't get the gorgeous red reissue from pre fall. I'm on the wait list for that too, just in case. Not traveling to Europe anytime soon and the U.S. stores insist on bank verification even after credit card is accepted, which doesn't go down too well with the local banks here. They don't disclose customer details to retailers. So am just praying for a miracle. Fingers crossed.




Don't lose hope!!! One thing I have learnt about chanel is that u end up getting what u want when u least expect it!!! All 3 options u r considering r fabulous!!! By the way belated happy birthday!!! I know it was a little while back right?


----------



## Ketaki

eternallove4bag said:


> Don't lose hope!!! One thing I have learnt about chanel is that u end up getting what u want when u least expect it!!! All 3 options u r considering r fabulous!!! By the way belated happy birthday!!! I know it was a little while back right?




Thanks  it was a couple of weeks ago. The birthday month isn't over yet. So I'll follow your advice and keep hoping. And if it arrives later, then it will be an early Christmas present.


----------



## eternallove4bag

That's the spirit!!! The month isn't over yet [emoji6] and there's always christmas!!! Lol!! We r so bad!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Ketaki said:


> Thanks  it was a couple of weeks ago. The birthday month isn't over yet. So I'll follow your advice and keep hoping. And if it arrives later, then it will be an early Christmas present.




That's the spirit!!! The month isn't over yet [emoji6] and there's always christmas!!! Lol!! We r so bad!


----------



## Milky caramel

Just posted this in d louboutin the ad.


----------



## Milky caramel

Another shot


----------



## Milky caramel

Givenchy nightingale


----------



## Milky caramel

Miu miu slides, givenchy shark tooth sandals, louboutin lady peep, louboutin freddy flats


----------



## Miva

AnnetteHK said:


> View attachment 3096937
> 
> 
> Couldn't resist !  [emoji7]


I love the red ones
enjoy ))


----------



## Miva

Rami00 said:


> It was love at first sight...brought this Hèrmes bouquet sellier shawl in blanc/beige/poudre colorway home with me today.
> 
> Went out this evening and wore it like a top.



Holly Molly!!  could you please show us how did you put it on like that? 
I love the look 
thank you for sharing!!!


----------



## Rami00

Miva said:


> Holly Molly!!  could you please show us how did you put it on like that?
> I love the look
> thank you for sharing!!!


 
Thank you! here it is 
http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/how-to-wear-hermes-shawl-as-a-top-916087.html


----------



## honeyshopper

Goyard St Louis tote and Hermes Ciels Byzantins scarf


----------



## eternallove4bag

Milky caramel said:


> Just posted this in d louboutin the ad.







Milky caramel said:


> Another shot







Milky caramel said:


> Givenchy nightingale







Milky caramel said:


> Miu miu slides, givenchy shark tooth sandals, louboutin lady peep, louboutin freddy flats




Whoa!!! Girl that's some serious haul!!! Love ur shoes!!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

honeyshopper said:


> Goyard St Louis tote and Hermes Ciels Byzantins scarf
> View attachment 3102102
> 
> View attachment 3102103




Beautiful!!! Especially in love with the Hermes scarf!!! Totally stuck on their shawls and scarves!!!


----------



## honeyshopper

eternallove4bag said:


> Beautiful!!! Especially in love with the Hermes scarf!!! Totally stuck on their shawls and scarves!!!



Thanks Eternallove Isn't the Hermes forum addicting?  I'm consternating admiring all of those scarf and shawl beauties.


----------



## eternallove4bag

honeyshopper said:


> Thanks Eternallove Isn't the Hermes forum addicting?  I'm consternating admiring all of those scarf and shawl beauties.




Me too and I get into so much trouble because when I see these shawls and scarves in the forum I want more and more[emoji24][emoji24]... U chose really well!


----------



## louboutal

Milky caramel said:


> Miu miu slides, givenchy shark tooth sandals, louboutin lady peep, louboutin freddy flats




Wow! What an amazing haul!! Congrats!!


----------



## Milky caramel

eternallove4bag said:


> Whoa!!! Girl that's some serious haul!!! Love ur shoes!!!


Thanks can't wait to rock them.


----------



## Milky caramel

louboutal said:


> Wow! What an amazing haul!! Congrats!!


Thanks louboutin, I see u. Lol.


----------



## AnnetteHK

Miva said:


> I love the red ones
> 
> enjoy ))




Thanks dear. [emoji4] Suede makes them super comfortable too !


----------



## hayzelnut

I finally get to organize my keys with my new Gucci key holder case....


----------



## afashionista

AnnetteHK said:


> View attachment 3096937
> 
> 
> Couldn't resist !  [emoji7]


Gorgeous! Especially that red


----------



## afashionista

loveithateit said:


> And this is how my obsession will slowly happened w Hermes. bought a few scarves, Twilly and shawl during my travels and now my first clic clac. Love how it goes w my cartier's...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3100699


Stunning!


----------



## Pearlicious02

Been spending too much &#128181; on myself I decided to get something off the runway for the husband from Louis &#128522;
The Amazone Monogram Slate!


----------



## AnnetteHK

afashionista said:


> Gorgeous! Especially that red




Thank you ! Can't wait to wear them ! [emoji6]


----------



## eternallove4bag

hayzelnut said:


> I finally get to organize my keys with my new Gucci key holder case....




Great choice!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Pearlicious02 said:


> Been spending too much [emoji385] on myself I decided to get something off the runway for the husband from Louis [emoji4]
> The Amazone Monogram Slate!




It looks amazing!!! Am sure ur husband must have been thrilled!!!


----------



## Miva

Rami00 said:


> Thank you! here it is
> http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/how-to-wear-hermes-shawl-as-a-top-916087.html



thank you!! it looks so easy )) yet so stylish, thank you


----------



## averagejoe

Pearlicious02 said:


> Been spending too much &#128181; on myself I decided to get something off the runway for the husband from Louis &#128522;
> The Amazone Monogram Slate!



Very nice, and very sweet of you!


----------



## Rami00

I have been cheating on Chanel. Presenting B30 in Noir/Togo


----------



## averagejoe

Rami00 said:


> I have been cheating on Chanel. Presenting B30 in Noir/Togo



 Totally drool-worthy. You have an amazing Hermes SA.


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rami00 said:


> I have been cheating on Chanel. Presenting B30 in Noir/Togo




Love love love it!!! Black is a timeless beauty!!! U can never go wrong!!


----------



## CaribeanQueen

Still trying to find a Chanel Timeless Clutch.  In the meantime, I got this YSL Chyc Clutch


----------



## helenhandbag

Birthday time! Time to forget about my Chanel jumbo soap series, and cheat a little on other brands. Hubs co-invested in my new Longines Primaluna watch, and I treated myself to a Dior Panarea bag in Geranium (red/pink depending on light). My new workhorse, so excited to start using it!


----------



## skimilk

Milky caramel said:


> Just posted this in d louboutin the ad.



Oh. My. God. Those shoes are SICK!!! I am coveting them like crazy right now! Python? What is the style? How much did you pay for them? You look absolutely amazing!


----------



## eternallove4bag

helenhandbag said:


> Birthday time! Time to forget about my Chanel jumbo soap series, and cheat a little on other brands. Hubs co-invested in my new Longines Primaluna watch, and I treated myself to a Dior Panarea bag in Geranium (red/pink depending on light). My new workhorse, so excited to start using it!




Happy birthday and fabulous choices for ur bday gifts!!! Big fan of Dior craftsmanship!!! Great choice!


----------



## eternallove4bag

CaribeanQueen said:


> Still trying to find a Chanel Timeless Clutch.  In the meantime, I got this YSL Chyc Clutch
> View attachment 3108901




YSL clutches r super cool! Looks amazing!


----------



## Milky caramel

skimilk said:


> Oh. My. God. Those shoes are SICK!!! I am coveting them like crazy right now! Python? What is the style? How much did you pay for them? You look absolutely amazing!


Thanks dearie got them during d summer sale from Saks for $630 + tax. Originally $1102.50 + tax. It's. The Python Lady Peep


----------



## _Siobhan

cartier juste un clou bracelet 
(yellow gold)


----------



## averagejoe

_Siobhan said:


> cartier juste un clou bracelet
> (yellow gold)



Beautiful Cartier bracelet! What a classy style!


----------



## averagejoe

helenhandbag said:


> Birthday time! Time to forget about my Chanel jumbo soap series, and cheat a little on other brands. Hubs co-invested in my new Longines Primaluna watch, and I treated myself to a Dior Panarea bag in Geranium (red/pink depending on light). My new workhorse, so excited to start using it!



The colour just blows me away! It's so intense with the charms being the same colour as well.


----------



## afashionista

_Siobhan said:


> cartier juste un clou bracelet
> (yellow gold)


Stunning!


----------



## LovEmAll

_Siobhan said:


> cartier juste un clou bracelet
> 
> (yellow gold)




Congrats!  It goes amazing with your other gorgeous Cartier pieces.


----------



## crazy8baglady

_Siobhan said:


> cartier juste un clou bracelet
> 
> (yellow gold)




[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Myrkur

barbie444 said:


> Haven't purchased an LV bag in a LONG time, been busy with Chanel and Hermes, but when I saw this one I could not resist. So cute and mighty. Holds a ton will be great for my trips coming up.



I've been going back and forward about this one for a long time now but ever time I see one pass by on TPF or Instagram I'm instantly liking it again &#128518;


----------



## casseyelsie

Myrkur said:


> I've been going back and forward about this one for a long time now but ever time I see one pass by on TPF or Instagram I'm instantly liking it again [emoji38]




Congrats! This is 1 LV u won't regret [emoji7]


----------



## Bibi25260

Rami00 said:


> I have been cheating on Chanel. Presenting B30 in Noir/Togo


It's gorgeous, congrats!


----------



## Bibi25260

CaribeanQueen said:


> Still trying to find a Chanel Timeless Clutch.  In the meantime, I got this YSL Chyc Clutch
> View attachment 3108901


Lovely!


----------



## Bibi25260

helenhandbag said:


> Birthday time! Time to forget about my Chanel jumbo soap series, and cheat a little on other brands. Hubs co-invested in my new Longines Primaluna watch, and I treated myself to a Dior Panarea bag in Geranium (red/pink depending on light). My new workhorse, so excited to start using it!


Happy Birthday!! Gorgeous bag and watch! Are those min's you got at Dior?


----------



## Bibi25260

_Siobhan said:


> cartier juste un clou bracelet
> (yellow gold)


Beautiful! Nice stack!


----------



## Myrkur

casseyelsie said:


> Congrats! This is 1 LV u won't regret [emoji7]



It's not mine!


----------



## helenhandbag

eternallove4bag said:


> Happy birthday and fabulous choices for ur bday gifts!!! Big fan of Dior craftsmanship!!! Great choice!



Thank you! Wow yes it's been years since I bought something at Dior and now I want it all again!



averagejoe said:


> The colour just blows me away! It's so intense with the charms being the same colour as well.



Thank you, yes this colour is so amazing and really jumps from red to pink. Used to be unsure of the new Panarea coloured charms, but am loving it now.




Bibi25260 said:


> Happy Birthday!! Gorgeous bag and watch! Are those min's you got at Dior?



Thank you Bibi! The perfumes are from the boutique collection at Dior, got it as an extra birthday gift from my SA there. Such a sweet touch - the staff at Dior do so much more to give you the boutique treatment than at Chanel, they are so sweet


----------



## Bibi25260

helenhandbag said:


> Thank you! Wow yes it's been years since I bought something at Dior and now I want it all again!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, yes this colour is so amazing and really jumps from red to pink. Used to be unsure of the new Panarea coloured charms, but am loving it now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you Bibi! The perfumes are from the boutique collection at Dior, got it as an extra birthday gift from my SA there. Such a sweet touch - the staff at Dior do so much more to give you the boutique treatment than at Chanel, they are so sweet


Hmmmm something to think about, so weet of your SA!
I'll always ask at Chanel for some samples, most of the time they give me.


----------



## emjetz

My first cartier


----------



## _Siobhan

averagejoe said:


> Beautiful Cartier bracelet! What a classy style!





afashionista said:


> Stunning!





LovEmAll said:


> Congrats!  It goes amazing with your other gorgeous Cartier pieces.





crazy8baglady said:


> [emoji7][emoji7]





Bibi25260 said:


> Beautiful! Nice stack!



thank u all


----------



## agumila

_Siobhan said:


> cartier juste un clou bracelet
> (yellow gold)



Lovely!!


----------



## MashiBags

emjetz said:


> My first cartier




[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] gorgeous!


----------



## emjetz

Code:
	






MashiBags said:


> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] gorgeous!



Thank you mashi...!!...


----------



## loveithateit

Fell in love with these bags ....my first dolce Gabbana bag- love the majolica design since it came out  and of course, Lady Dior in tricolor.


----------



## princess621

_Siobhan said:


> cartier juste un clou bracelet
> (yellow gold)


your watch is stunning!


----------



## whoknowsx

Rami00 said:


> I have been cheating on Chanel. Presenting B30 in Noir/Togo



Drooling. Seriously, your collection is PERFECT.


----------



## FunBagz

I finally got my Falabella!  Ive had my eye on Stella McCartney bags for a few years now and I always like the concept of the Falabella, but the size was completely overwhelming to me.  I tried out a couple of her other styles that didnt work out due to the stiffness of the materials, etc.  But the Falabella mini-tote is perfect for my needs!  As a vegetarian for 20 years now, I love everything the brand stands for and as far as "paying so much for a non-leather bag", in my opinion its no more out of line than the prices we pay for any other premium designer bags.  So happy to finally have a Stella in my collection!  The bag is very well made and looks great.  Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Rami00

whoknowsx said:


> Drooling. Seriously, your collection is PERFECT.



aww thank you :kiss:


----------



## Bother Free

So happy!!!


----------



## Bother Free

My super fluffy.....Super Karlito


----------



## Bother Free

Last picture.....sorry that my pictures are so large. Thank you for letting my share


----------



## Puttin On Ayers

Bother Free said:


> My super fluffy.....Super Karlito


 He is so cute


----------



## Bother Free

Puttin On Ayers said:


> He is so cute


Thank you!!


----------



## avril1

Love at first sight


----------



## Tonimichelle

Bother Free said:


> Last picture.....sorry that my pictures are so large. Thank you for letting my share


Aww, he's gorgeous!! I love this


----------



## Bother Free

Tonimichelle said:


> Aww, he's gorgeous!! I love this


Thank you so much!


----------



## Tonimichelle

Total impulse buy Bvlgari B.Zero watch, I had a leather strap one for the last couple of years and was debating getting a new strap when I saw this preloved bangle version at a fantastic price in a store local to me, I'm still not sure I've done the right thing!


----------



## Chanel316

Miss Kellly 32 in blue Atoll / Togo


----------



## ChanelLV0

Love her!!! I am vegetarian too and totally love Stella's mission statement !!! I have been eyeing for one of her bags!!! This one looks versatile and so chic!!


----------



## MashiBags

Chanel316 said:


> Miss Kellly 32 in blue Atoll / Togo




Such a beautiful summery colour ... Congrats on scoring this pretty K.


----------



## nycmamaofone

My early birthday gift! Alma BB in Epi Fuchsia!


----------



## casseyelsie

nycmamaofone said:


> View attachment 3122796
> 
> 
> My early birthday gift! Alma BB in Epi Fuchsia!




Congrats n Happy Bday in advance!! [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]


----------



## nycmamaofone

casseyelsie said:


> Congrats n Happy Bday in advance!! [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]




Thank you Casseyelsie!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

nycmamaofone said:


> View attachment 3122796
> 
> 
> My early birthday gift! Alma BB in Epi Fuchsia!



Oooh! Gorgeous!!! My first LV was the Alma MM in red and truly one of my fav bags!!! U made an awesome choice! And many happy returns of the day in advance [emoji253][emoji253][emoji253]



Chanel316 said:


> Miss Kellly 32 in blue Atoll / Togo



Omg!!! The next bag on my list!!! And what a fabulous color too!



Tonimichelle said:


> Total impulse buy Bvlgari B.Zero watch, I had a leather strap one for the last couple of years and was debating getting a new strap when I saw this preloved bangle version at a fantastic price in a store local to me, I'm still not sure I've done the right thing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3121060



Wow!!! What a beauty!!!



avril1 said:


> Love at first sight
> 
> View attachment 3119457



Don't blame u!!! She is a stunner!



Bother Free said:


> My super fluffy.....Super Karlito



Super cute[emoji173]&#65039;



FunBagz said:


> I finally got my Falabella!  Ive had my eye on Stella McCartney bags for a few years now and I always like the concept of the Falabella, but the size was completely overwhelming to me.  I tried out a couple of her other styles that didnt work out due to the stiffness of the materials, etc.  But the Falabella mini-tote is perfect for my needs!  As a vegetarian for 20 years now, I love everything the brand stands for and as far as "paying so much for a non-leather bag", in my opinion its no more out of line than the prices we pay for any other premium designer bags.  So happy to finally have a Stella in my collection!  The bag is very well made and looks great.  Thanks for letting me share.




Big fan of Stella bags! Don't own any till now but maybe that'll change in the future [emoji6]... Gorgeous choice!!


----------



## Bother Free

eternallove4bag said:


> Oooh! Gorgeous!!! My first LV was the Alma MM in red and truly one of my fav bags!!! U made an awesome choice! And many happy returns of the day in advance [emoji253][emoji253][emoji253]
> 
> 
> 
> Omg!!! The next bag on my list!!! And what a fabulous color too!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!!! What a beauty!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Don't blame u!!! She is a stunner!
> 
> 
> 
> Super cute[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big fan of Stella bags! Don't own any till now but maybe that'll change in the future [emoji6]... Gorgeous choice!!



Thank you!!


----------



## FunBagz

eternallove4bag said:


> Oooh! Gorgeous!!! My first LV was the Alma MM in red and truly one of my fav bags!!! U made an awesome choice! And many happy returns of the day in advance [emoji253][emoji253][emoji253]
> 
> 
> 
> Omg!!! The next bag on my list!!! And what a fabulous color too!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!!! What a beauty!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Don't blame u!!! She is a stunner!
> 
> 
> 
> Super cute[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big fan of Stella bags! Don't own any till now but maybe that'll change in the future [emoji6]... Gorgeous choice!!



Thanks, eternallove4bag!


----------



## Tonimichelle

eternallove4bag said:


> Oooh! Gorgeous!!! My first LV was the Alma MM in red and truly one of my fav bags!!! U made an awesome choice! And many happy returns of the day in advance [emoji253][emoji253][emoji253]
> 
> 
> 
> Omg!!! The next bag on my list!!! And what a fabulous color too!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!!! What a beauty!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Don't blame u!!! She is a stunner!
> 
> 
> 
> Super cute[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big fan of Stella bags! Don't own any till now but maybe that'll change in the future [emoji6]... Gorgeous choice!!


Aww thank you! I loved it when I tried it on but was such an impulse buy I started having doubts was hoping someone would think it looked nice...just to confirm I'm not totally mad lol


----------



## nycmamaofone

eternallove4bag said:


> Oooh! Gorgeous!!! My first LV was the Alma MM in red and truly one of my fav bags!!! U made an awesome choice! And many happy returns of the day in advance [emoji253][emoji253][emoji253]
> 
> 
> 
> Omg!!! The next bag on my list!!! And what a fabulous color too!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow!!! What a beauty!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Don't blame u!!! She is a stunner!
> 
> 
> 
> Super cute[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big fan of Stella bags! Don't own any till now but maybe that'll change in the future [emoji6]... Gorgeous choice!!




Thank you Eternallovebag!!  I appreciate the kind wishes.


----------



## MashiBags

My early birthday gift! Alma BB in Epi Fuchsia![/QUOTE]


Very pretty shade... Congrats on your new Alma BB!


----------



## MashiBags

I have a soft spot for Pink & LV Illustrations....

Sarah Wallet Monogram with Christmas Animation. 




Love the hot pink inside


----------



## March786

MashiBags said:


> I have a soft spot for Pink & LV Illustrations....
> 
> Sarah Wallet Monogram with Christmas Animation.
> 
> View attachment 3124207
> 
> 
> Love the hot pink inside
> View attachment 3124208




Oohhhhhhh I love that, it's stunning congrats!


----------



## MashiBags

March786 said:


> Oohhhhhhh I love that, it's stunning congrats!




Thank you, March786!


----------



## Puttin On Ayers

MashiBags said:


> I have a soft spot for Pink & LV Illustrations....
> 
> Sarah Wallet Monogram with Christmas Animation.
> 
> View attachment 3124207
> 
> 
> Love the hot pink inside
> View attachment 3124208


 Very cute


----------



## helenhandbag

MashiBags said:


> I have a soft spot for Pink & LV Illustrations....
> 
> Sarah Wallet Monogram with Christmas Animation.
> 
> View attachment 3124207
> 
> 
> Love the hot pink inside
> View attachment 3124208



Wow so cute, now I want one too!


----------



## hedgwin99

MashiBags said:


> I have a soft spot for Pink & LV Illustrations....
> 
> Sarah Wallet Monogram with Christmas Animation.
> 
> View attachment 3124207
> 
> 
> Love the hot pink inside
> View attachment 3124208




[emoji178][emoji178][emoji178] so cute!


----------



## eternallove4bag

MashiBags said:


> I have a soft spot for Pink & LV Illustrations....
> 
> Sarah Wallet Monogram with Christmas Animation.
> 
> View attachment 3124207
> 
> 
> Love the hot pink inside
> View attachment 3124208




Huge fan of LV SLGs[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;.. Urs is stunning!


----------



## averagejoe

MashiBags said:


> I have a soft spot for Pink & LV Illustrations....
> 
> Sarah Wallet Monogram with Christmas Animation.
> 
> View attachment 3124207
> 
> 
> Love the hot pink inside
> View attachment 3124208



The print is adorable! Congratulations!


----------



## MashiBags

Puttin On Ayers said:


> Very cute







helenhandbag said:


> Wow so cute, now I want one too!







hedgwin99 said:


> [emoji178][emoji178][emoji178] so cute!







eternallove4bag said:


> Huge fan of LV SLGs[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;.. Urs is stunning!







averagejoe said:


> The print is adorable! Congratulations!




Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## skimilk

Bother Free said:


> My super fluffy.....Super Karlito



Ha! He is so adorable! I love the "mohawk" effect


----------



## glamorkills

Chanel316 said:


> Miss Kellly 32 in blue Atoll / Togo


This color is everything!!! Enjoy it


----------



## aloveforbags

Louis Vuitton new compact zippy wallet. The best thing about this wallet is that it fits in my so black mini!!!


----------



## Bother Free

skimilk said:


> Ha! He is so adorable! I love the "mohawk" effect


Thank you so much! I love his mohawk too


----------



## beautyfullday

Bother Free said:


> My super fluffy.....Super Karlito


wow, so nice .


----------



## Bother Free

beautyfullday said:


> wow, so nice .


Thank you so much beautyfullday!!


----------



## eternallove4bag

aloveforbags said:


> Louis Vuitton new compact zippy wallet. The best thing about this wallet is that it fits in my so black mini!!!
> View attachment 3127671
> View attachment 3127672




So handy and convenient! Great choice!


----------



## cathybaglady

Chanel and I are on a break. The other day, we were walking by Celine on Madison in Manhattan. This bag stopped me in my tracks. I always wanted a trapeze, but for various reasons, never got one. I had to go in and look. A week later, I called the SA and he said no more in that color was available. Nor in any of the stores. My hubby came home today and surprised me - he had a bit of time and called Bergdorf. they had a fresh one in its plastic wrapping! ( I NEVER buy the last one of any bag.) My DH is the best!


----------



## skimilk

cathybaglady said:


> Chanel and I are on a break. The other day, we were walking by Celine on Madison in Manhattan. This bag stopped me in my tracks. I always wanted a trapeze, but for various reasons, never got one. I had to go in and look. A week later, I called the SA and he said no more in that color was available. Nor in any of the stores. My hubby came home today and surprised me - he had a bit of time and called Bergdorf. they had a fresh one in its plastic wrapping! ( I NEVER buy the last one of any bag.) My DH is the best!



It is an worthy affair!! That is a *beautiful* Trapeze.


----------



## Bella2015

View attachment 3130004

Having lunch w/ one of my fav LV bags.


----------



## eternallove4bag

cathybaglady said:


> Chanel and I are on a break. The other day, we were walking by Celine on Madison in Manhattan. This bag stopped me in my tracks. I always wanted a trapeze, but for various reasons, never got one. I had to go in and look. A week later, I called the SA and he said no more in that color was available. Nor in any of the stores. My hubby came home today and surprised me - he had a bit of time and called Bergdorf. they had a fresh one in its plastic wrapping! ( I NEVER buy the last one of any bag.) My DH is the best!



So beautiful!! And super sweet of ur DH!!



Bella2015 said:


> View attachment 3130004
> 
> Having lunch w/ one of my fav LV bags.




It's definitely a gorgeous bag!!!


----------



## Puttin On Ayers

cathybaglady said:


> Chanel and I are on a break. The other day, we were walking by Celine on Madison in Manhattan. This bag stopped me in my tracks. I always wanted a trapeze, but for various reasons, never got one. I had to go in and look. A week later, I called the SA and he said no more in that color was available. Nor in any of the stores. My hubby came home today and surprised me - he had a bit of time and called Bergdorf. they had a fresh one in its plastic wrapping! ( I NEVER buy the last one of any bag.) My DH is the best!


 Beautiful bag and even better DH. Congrats


----------



## Bella2015

eternallove4bag said:


> So beautiful!! And super sweet of ur DH!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's definitely a gorgeous bag!!!




Ty Eternallove [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## ChanelAddicts

My new non-Chanel item..


----------



## OzSplannie

Since the Chanel store in Frolence was so poorly stocked, I decided to spend some cash at my 2nd most loved brand (... which is very quickly becoming my 1st most loved brand, so watch out Chanel  )


----------



## Bella2015

ChanelAddicts said:


> My new non-Chanel item..




I love how rich the shade of red is![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## March786

ChanelAddicts said:


> My new non-Chanel item..




Stunning stunninggggggggg and what a beautiful colour! Congrats !
And the bandeau looks fabulous [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## eternallove4bag

ChanelAddicts said:


> My new non-Chanel item..



Love the red[emoji173]&#65039;



OzSplannie said:


> Since the Chanel store in Frolence was so poorly stocked, I decided to spend some cash at my 2nd most loved brand (... which is very quickly becoming my 1st most loved brand, so watch out Chanel  )



Don't blame u!!! I have been cheating on chanel a lot these last couple of months with H [emoji16]


----------



## MashiBags

ChanelAddicts said:


> My new non-Chanel item..




The red is amazing [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;!!!!


----------



## loveithateit

So many temptations ....sorry Chanel.







@loveithateit_ig


----------



## eternallove4bag

loveithateit said:


> So many temptations ....sorry Chanel.
> 
> View attachment 3135036
> View attachment 3135037
> 
> View attachment 3135038
> 
> 
> @loveithateit_ig




Don't blame u!!! Those shoes have been calling out to me too[emoji4]... Love the LV bag and of course my fav Clic H[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## baghagg

loveithateit said:


> So many temptations ....sorry Chanel.
> 
> View attachment 3135036
> View attachment 3135037
> 
> View attachment 3135038
> 
> 
> @loveithateit_ig



Love all of it!  Congratulations.  The colors on that bag are EVERYTHING!  Love your Cartier, too.


----------



## skimilk

OzSplannie said:


> Since the Chanel store in Frolence was so poorly stocked, I decided to spend some cash at my 2nd most loved brand (... which is very quickly becoming my 1st most loved brand, so watch out Chanel  )



I have been noticing that a bunch of Chanel girls tend to start "cheating" on Chanel with H, then eventually become fully converted to H- kind of like how some LV girls become Chanel girls... me, I am still firmly in Chanel/Bal/Chloé world and my bf is so thankful for that! 

Anyway- that's not why I replied to this post, I replied because you looked so amazing and chic in your pic and I simply must know who made your divine coat? Would you kindly share?? Of course the scarf is beautiful too


----------



## nycmamaofone

I had to get these Fendi boots when I saw them! The best part is they are shearling-lined [emoji7]


----------



## loveithateit

eternallove4bag said:


> Don't blame u!!! Those shoes have been calling out to me too[emoji4]... Love the LV bag and of course my fav Clic H[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




Lol thanks eternallove4bag!


----------



## loveithateit

baghagg said:


> Love all of it!  Congratulations.  The colors on that bag are EVERYTHING!  Love your Cartier, too.




Thank you! I was on a ban but yes those colors... It was calling for me. Lol.


----------



## 4Elegance

Got these beauties on vacay in Dubai.  Balenciaga has some of the best shoe designs [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Aschu

For the Hermes scarf...it's gorgeous!  What size is it? I would like to buy a scarf to wear with my Camel colored Winter coat but wondering if the 35 X 35 inch will look full enough like yours does.


----------



## anniekins127

Finally tracked down one of these beauties and so happy I have her!


----------



## hayzelnut

I finally got my hands on this lil' cutie!


----------



## skimilk

anniekins127 said:


> Finally tracked down one of these beauties and so happy I have her!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3135488



Aww, I love Drew!!! Congrats!!!! I just got a python and calfskin Drew myself, and she gets more compliments and looks than any other bags I have right now. Your Drew is soooooo pretty and dainty and adorable btw!!! Great find


----------



## anniekins127

skimilk said:


> Aww, I love Drew!!! Congrats!!!! I just got a python and calfskin Drew myself, and she gets more compliments and looks than any other bags I have right now. Your Drew is soooooo pretty and dainty and adorable btw!!! Great find




Thank you, dear! I waited months thinking that I'd stop thinking about her...nope! Hunted high and low for the grey color, which seemed to be sold out across the U.S. I took her out the day I bought her and yes, she got looks too! It's really just a stunning, feminine bag. [emoji173]&#65039; Your python and calfskin must be so beautiful!


----------



## skimilk

anniekins127 said:


> Thank you, dear! I waited months thinking that I'd stop thinking about her...nope! Hunted high and low for the grey color, which seemed to be sold out across the U.S. I took her out the day I bought her and yes, she got looks too! It's really just a stunning, feminine bag. [emoji173]&#65039; Your python and calfskin must be so beautiful!



Here's my Drew  

I have to say I've never seen a grey one! There really mustn't be many of those around! And as I keep saying around these parts, grey is the new black & I have a total weakness for grey bags... so I just love your Drew! 
Which size is she?

I really, really love my Drew & I am very tempted to get a smaller size in a brighter color, but most likely I will end up getting a Faye for my next Chloé bag.

Anyway... congrats to your most beautiful Drew! What a rare beauty!!! Enjoy her!!!!


----------



## anniekins127

skimilk said:


> Here's my Drew
> 
> 
> 
> I have to say I've never seen a grey one! There really mustn't be many of those around! And as I keep saying around these parts, grey is the new black & I have a total weakness for grey bags... so I just love your Drew!
> 
> Which size is she?
> 
> 
> 
> I really, really love my Drew & I am very tempted to get a smaller size in a brighter color, but most likely I will end up getting a Faye for my next Chloé bag.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway... congrats to your most beautiful Drew! What a rare beauty!!! Enjoy her!!!!




She is STUNNING! The python is incredible against the black. Congratulations! Mine is the small, the same as yours. I tried on the mini and thought it was just too small for every day. I also tried on the Faye but wasn't sure how much she would fit since she lays so flat. That said, a friend of mine has one and she seems to fit a lot in it without distorting the shape. It's a gorgeous bag, I love it in burgundy. 

Maybe you should get a grey Drew as well!! Barney's said the Chicago store had 3 more! I got the last one in San Francisco...couldn't let her go to another home. [emoji4]


----------



## skimilk

anniekins127 said:


> She is STUNNING! The python is incredible against the black. Congratulations! Mine is the small, the same as yours. I tried on the mini and thought it was just too small for every day. I also tried on the Faye but wasn't sure how much she would fit since she lays so flat. That said, a friend of mine has one and she seems to fit a lot in it without distorting the shape. It's a gorgeous bag, I love it in burgundy.
> 
> Maybe you should get a grey Drew as well!! Barney's said the Chicago store had 3 more! I got the last one in San Francisco...couldn't let her go to another home. [emoji4]



Thank you for nice words for my Drew! She's blushing!

There is someone on Chloé board desparately looking for a grey Drew! I'm pretty sure she said it was sold out everywhere... but she was looking for a mini, IIRC. 
I totally agree w/ you that mini just doesn't fit enough. Funny how I will accommodate myself for Chanel mini flap but not for another brand's mini bag LOL.

Most likely I will get a Faye in near future, it is such a perfect day/casual bag. But I want to get a So Black Chevron before that... like ASAP 

Anyway, what I'm trying to say is your Drew is truly adorable, beautiful, and I really think Drew will become classic one day


----------



## clu13

Something a little different - I really wanted to go bag shopping, but I decided to go with something fun for DH and me - it will be so fun to cruise down to the neighborhood marina/pool


----------



## Rami00

clu13 said:


> Something a little different - I really wanted to go bag shopping, but I decided to go with something fun for DH and me - it will be so fun to cruise down to the neighborhood marina/pool
> 
> View attachment 3137763



The best thing ever!!!!


----------



## Rami00

Long overdue. Finally pulled the trigger.


----------



## baghagg

Rami00 said:


> Long overdue. Finally pulled the trigger.



Very nice,  Rami.   I picked up a couple of Burberry coats/jackets this past late winter/early spring.   They have become my 'go to' pieces.  You'll look great in it.   Looking forward to the mod shots.


----------



## Rami00

baghagg said:


> Very nice,  Rami.   I picked up a couple of Burberry coats/jackets this past late winter/early spring.   They have become my 'go to' pieces.  You'll look great in it.   Looking forward to the mod shots.



Thank you sweetheart! :kiss:

I have been putting it off from couple of years and guess what .. Two price increases/ year has been going on during that time. Finally I thought .. Screw it. LOL.

i am sure you picked beautiful items from them.


----------



## March786

Rami00 said:


> Long overdue. Finally pulled the trigger.




Wow that's such a classic piece, I'm still umming about buying one! Have been putting it off for a few years now! Think you have encouraged me to bite the bullet too! 
[emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## Rami00

March786 said:


> Wow that's such a classic piece, I'm still umming about buying one! Have been putting it off for a few years now! Think you have encouraged me to bite the bullet too!
> [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


 
awww Thank you :kiss: Get it. It fits like a glove. Love it. I have been putting it off for years too. The prices keep going up.


----------



## eternallove4bag

clu13 said:


> Something a little different - I really wanted to go bag shopping, but I decided to go with something fun for DH and me - it will be so fun to cruise down to the neighborhood marina/pool
> 
> View attachment 3137763




Nice [emoji173]&#65039;! Wouldn't mind one of these myself [emoji6]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rami00 said:


> Long overdue. Finally pulled the trigger.




Yay!!! These r honestly Rami the BEST!!! These trenches r my staple for the chilly weather.. I can tell u that u won't just stop at one [emoji6][emoji6]... After getting them in black, red, navy and honey colors I am plotting on getting more... See how bad it gets [emoji24][emoji24]


----------



## Rami00

eternallove4bag said:


> Yay!!! These r honestly Rami the BEST!!! These trenches r my staple for the chilly weather.. I can tell u that u won't just stop at one [emoji6][emoji6]... After getting them in black, red, navy and honey colors I am plotting on getting more... See how bad it gets [emoji24][emoji24]


 
I just love you eternallove4bag. Thank you :kiss:


I tried the Sandringham and knew that was the one. It fits like a glove. I was confused on the size ...wish I knew... I would have picked your brains lol. There is no way it would save me in Winters but Fall and Spring...I am so wearing it (Yeah! What's new? I am a Canadian...we even have summer jackets..lol Don't ask).


----------



## eternallove4bag

Rami00 said:


> I just love you eternallove4bag. Thank you :kiss:
> 
> 
> I tried the Sandringham and knew that was the one. It fits like a glove. I was confused on the size ...wish I knew... I would have picked your brains lol. There is no way it would save me in Winters but Fall and Spring...I am so wearing it (Yeah! What's new? I am a Canadian...we even have summer jackets..lol Don't ask).




Hehehe!!! All the love being sent ur way too Rami[emoji4]...burberry trenches sizes and fitting r definitely confusing. Tried a gazillion styles till I finally found my marystows!!! They r the only ones that fit me well. The rest styles look so good on other people but on me they look horrible!!! 

I can't wait to see ur action shots[emoji122][emoji122][emoji122] u will make them look amazing [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## clu13

Rami00 said:


> Long overdue. Finally pulled the trigger.




Love it! Bring on the cooler weather!


----------



## clu13

eternallove4bag said:


> Nice [emoji173]&#65039;! Wouldn't mind one of these myself [emoji6]







Rami00 said:


> The best thing ever!!!!




Thank you!


----------



## mcwee

It was love at first sight. Saint Laurent SDJ in croc embossed leather


----------



## Rami00

mcwee said:


> It was love at first sight. Saint Laurent SDJ in croc embossed leather



 I'd kill for this beauty. Congrats!!!


----------



## Bella2015

Rami00 said:


> Long overdue. Finally pulled the trigger.




Absolutely perfect fall piece! Congrats! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## eternallove4bag

mcwee said:


> It was love at first sight. Saint Laurent SDJ in croc embossed leather




Wow!! Gorgeous bag!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

it was such a good deal, and so practical, and so small and cute. sorry Chanel. :shame:my first ever LV purchase, an alma bb in damier ebene


----------



## KittyKat65

Since the GST is virtually extinct, I have found a suitable replacement in the same size.  Presenting my lovely Saint Laurent Large Matelasse Monogram Tote


----------



## hedgwin99

Blue Atoll belt kit with rose gold buckle


----------



## OnlyLV4ME

KittyKat65 said:


> Since the GST is virtually extinct, I have found a suitable replacement in the same size.  Presenting my lovely Saint Laurent Large Matelasse Monogram Tote



Nice choice!  I've been looking at this bag and I have a GST in black to.


----------



## baghagg

mcwee said:


> It was love at first sight. Saint Laurent SDJ in croc embossed leather



I'm in love with St Laurent AND this color!   Beautiful!  This bag is so hot!


----------



## baghagg

KittyKat65 said:


> Since the GST is virtually extinct, I have found a suitable replacement in the same size.  Presenting my lovely Saint Laurent Large Matelasse Monogram Tote



YSL makes beautiful bags, and this style is no exception.  Better than Chanel in this style,  what a beauty!   Congrats to you.


----------



## mdlchic77

KittyKat65 said:


> Since the GST is virtually extinct, I have found a suitable replacement in the same size.  Presenting my lovely Saint Laurent Large Matelasse Monogram Tote




Congrats! I Absolutely LOVE this tote! Much better than the GST in my opinion. I hope you do a reveal on the SL forum and mod shots[emoji4]


----------



## skimilk

KittyKat65 said:


> Since the GST is virtually extinct, I have found a suitable replacement in the same size.  Presenting my lovely Saint Laurent Large Matelasse Monogram Tote



Oh my! I too like this better than GST, and this is coming from someone who doesn't own a single YSL bag! This one is a beauty, and looks functional too! Great choice!


----------



## skimilk

mcwee said:


> It was love at first sight. Saint Laurent SDJ in croc embossed leather



You know, I haven't really been paying attention to SDJs despite so many celebs *and* so many women in NYC wearing them on the street- yours is the first one that really grabbed my eyes and made me go WOW. Beautiful bag, beautiful color, beautiful pattern!!! Seriously the best SDJ I've seen (and I've seen a LOT, both pics and in person.) Great find.


----------



## mcwee

skimilk said:


> You know, I haven't really been paying attention to SDJs despite so many celebs *and* so many women in NYC wearing them on the street- yours is the first one that really grabbed my eyes and made me go WOW. Beautiful bag, beautiful color, beautiful pattern!!! Seriously the best SDJ I've seen (and I've seen a LOT, both pics and in person.) Great find.



Wow, this really a great compliment I was just browsing through the pop up store as the main store undergoing renovation. Never thought I saw this beauty.


----------



## CaribeanQueen

mcwee said:


> It was love at first sight. Saint Laurent SDJ in croc embossed leather




What a beauty[emoji7][emoji7]. I've been obsessing over the grey cross embossed SDJ but this one is a stunner in comparison.  Congrats[emoji108]&#127997;


----------



## antschulina

mcwee said:


> It was love at first sight. Saint Laurent SDJ in croc embossed leather




The bag is beyond beauty! The leather, the color, the style are so perfect!


----------



## KittyKat65

Thank you, everyone!  I am totally in love with the YSL tote.  This is my only YSL as well (I sold my Downtown a few years ago) and could not be happier with it.


----------



## Bella2015

KittyKat65 said:


> Since the GST is virtually extinct, I have found a suitable replacement in the same size.  Presenting my lovely Saint Laurent Large Matelasse Monogram Tote




 Love this bag.  I saw it in silver earlier this year and thought about it.  Is it still lambskin?


----------



## KittyKat65

Bella2015 said:


> Love this bag.  I saw it in silver earlier this year and thought about it.  Is it still lambskin?


It is.  It's soft but seems to be sturdier than Chanel lamb.


----------



## OnlyLV4ME

KittyKat65 said:


> It is.  It's soft but seems to be sturdier than Chanel lamb.



Is this in the brushed silver HW ?
TIA


----------



## KittyKat65

OnlyLV4ME said:


> Is this in the brushed silver HW ?
> TIA


Yes, it looks aged.  I like it because it is more subdued than regular silver or gold.

It's this one in black.  The black one on the Saks site is described differently, but looks the same.  There is no center zipper section in this and it has a top zipper:  http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...Ntt=saint+laurent+matelasse&N=0&bmUID=l09s0t7


----------



## verychic555

From Canada...just need a nice strap because the original was velvet and I didn't like it.


----------



## Puttin On Ayers

KittyKat65 said:


> Since the GST is virtually extinct, I have found a suitable replacement in the same size.  Presenting my lovely Saint Laurent Large Matelasse Monogram Tote


 
KittyKat65 I love  your style


----------



## Sarenkaldn

KittyKat65 said:


> Since the GST is virtually extinct, I have found a suitable replacement in the same size.  Presenting my lovely Saint Laurent Large Matelasse Monogram Tote



OMG ..I want this bag so badly ! You have  an amazing taste ! ..and I was going to buy a mini ... I am in a huge  dilemma  right now lol


----------



## poohbag

mcwee said:


> It was love at first sight. Saint Laurent SDJ in croc embossed leather



Stunning! Love the croc embossed leather and the color is TDF!!!


----------



## poohbag

hedgwin99 said:


> View attachment 3139950
> 
> Blue Atoll belt kit with rose gold buckle



My friend I see you have moved on to the orange side! What a beautiful color and the rose gold buckle is exquisite!  hope you've been enjoying your Lindy too!


----------



## klarmond

FunBagz said:


> I finally got my Falabella!  Ive had my eye on Stella McCartney bags for a few years now and I always like the concept of the Falabella, but the size was completely overwhelming to me.  I tried out a couple of her other styles that didnt work out due to the stiffness of the materials, etc.  But the Falabella mini-tote is perfect for my needs!  As a vegetarian for 20 years now, I love everything the brand stands for and as far as "paying so much for a non-leather bag", in my opinion its no more out of line than the prices we pay for any other premium designer bags.  So happy to finally have a Stella in my collection!  The bag is very well made and looks great.  Thanks for letting me share.




I LOVE your bag! Do you mind if I ask where did you get it?


----------



## KittyKat65

Sarenkaldn said:


> OMG ..I want this bag so badly ! You have  an amazing taste ! ..and I was going to buy a mini ... I am in a huge  dilemma  right now lol


hahaha, but what a dilemma   I think the mini is lovely, but this is way more bang for less bucks.


----------



## KittyKat65

Puttin On Ayers said:


> KittyKat65 I love  your style


Thank you!


----------



## ari

mcwee said:


> It was love at first sight. Saint Laurent SDJ in croc embossed leather



Congrats- it is a beauty!


----------



## ari

loveithateit said:


> View attachment 3115638
> View attachment 3115639
> 
> 
> Fell in love with these bags ....my first dolce Gabbana bag- love the majolica design since it came out  and of course, Lady Dior in tricolor.


Both bags are amazing, can't tell if which one I like better !


----------



## ari

hedgwin99 said:


> View attachment 3139950
> 
> Blue Atoll belt kit with rose gold buckle



Congrats ! Love the belt!


----------



## loveithateit

ari said:


> Both bags are amazing, can't tell if which one I like better !




Thanks ari!


----------



## OzSplannie

skimilk said:


> I have been noticing that a bunch of Chanel girls tend to start "cheating" on Chanel with H, then eventually become fully converted to H- kind of like how some LV girls become Chanel girls... me, I am still firmly in Chanel/Bal/Chloé world and my bf is so thankful for that!
> 
> Anyway- that's not why I replied to this post, I replied because you looked so amazing and chic in your pic and I simply must know who made your divine coat? Would you kindly share?? Of course the scarf is beautiful too



Oh I'm soo sorry for a late reply! Just came back from my holiday and lots track of some posts!

First of all, thank you very much for your lovely post!  I have to admit, I am really enjoying Hermes and the lovely colourful products. I'd probably become a fully converted H lover if not for the price... Kelly is a dream bag, but US$10,000 is A LOT of money to spend on a bag... Maybe if I win a lottery one day 

The coat is Burberry. It came in this colour and also in red. It's very comfy 



Aschu said:


> For the Hermes scarf...it's gorgeous!  What size is it? I would like to buy a scarf to wear with my Camel colored Winter coat but wondering if the 35 X 35 inch will look full enough like yours does.



Thank you  it's 90cm x 90cm one


----------



## bluenavy

mcwee said:


> It was love at first sight. Saint Laurent SDJ in croc embossed leather


 


gorgeous


----------



## strandedflower

My first pair of Louboutins Pigalles and Saint Laurent WOC in pale pink. I'm so in love. But the heels hurt so bad haha Trying really hard to break them in


----------



## that_claudz

My perfect Diorama! Thanks for letting me share! [emoji4]


----------



## eternallove4bag

strandedflower said:


> My first pair of Louboutins Pigalles and Saint Laurent WOC in pale pink. I'm so in love. But the heels hurt so bad haha Trying really hard to break them in



Lol! The things we do in the name of fashion [emoji6]... These shoes r so gorgeous that it's worth the pain!!! That's what I say to myself too everytime I wear CL[emoji16]... Twins on the YSL WOC. I have it in beige. Don't u love how many card slots this one has!



that_claudz said:


> My perfect Diorama! Thanks for letting me share! [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3148182



Perfection [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## rk4265

that_claudz said:


> My perfect Diorama! Thanks for letting me share! [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3148182


Took my breath away! Enjoy!


----------



## that_claudz

strandedflower said:


> My first pair of Louboutins Pigalles and Saint Laurent WOC in pale pink. I'm so in love. But the heels hurt so bad haha Trying really hard to break them in


 Hehe, my CL kill me too! Love the combo!



> Perfection [emoji173]&#65039;





rk4265 said:


> Took my breath away! Enjoy!



Thank you!


----------



## OCMomof3

Hi Ladies,

Do any of you carry non-high end bags at times?  I find that as I have developed a love for LV, YSL, and Chanel over the past few years, I have a hard time falling in love with lower priced brands.  I feel like a total snob admitting that, but it's true.  I don't have any true "throw around" bags.

Recently, I came across a Rebecca Minkoff bag (the Love Crossbody) that has some style similarities to the Boy.  I love the black hardware/black leather combination.  I did look at the bag in person.  I think it would be a fun bag to wear without being a huge investment. BUT -- I don't want to look like I'm wearing a Boy ripoff!  I wonder if I'll be happy with the quality...

Thoughts?  Some of you here must be interested in other, less expensive options?


----------



## bonjourErin

I also don't have any throw around bags!! And I can't bring myself to buy any lower end bags, because... Well I feel like it's kind of a waste of money in a way? I do need a throw around bag, something not too expensive, but not super cheapie either


----------



## muluver

I do have "throw around bag" that I carry around. They are of the Marc by Marc Jacobs, Kate spade, variety.  I like to use them on low-key trips and when running quick errands.  I also have some mid-high end bags that I use often (proenza schouler, Marc Jacobs, etc) for work given that there are very few co-workers that bring high end bags to work (I have only seen two other coworkers out of about 300-400 female coworkers with a Chanel bag. Although I have definitely seen more LV canvas bags).


----------



## rubyslippers01

Today I finally pulled the trigger on a Disco Bag bag today at my local Gucci store in Sydney. I've wanted this bag for the longest time but after a string of rather expensive holiday's & buying a seasonal Flap earlier in the year, it went to the proverbial back burner.

Recently I've had to undergo 2 wrist reconstructions on both my left & right wrists after being injured at work & as a result I've made the decision to part with a lot of my heavier bags with top handles including a Chanel briefcase. I figure that downsizing, packing light & making an effort to use bags with a shoulder strap can't hurt. So now I have a bundle of bags to cart off to the local consignment store later this week & even though it breaks my heart, the extra cash will help me fund my new bag.

As a result of buying the Disco, I also 'had' to splash out on a new wallet; there was absolutely no way my long LV Zippy Wallet was going to fit inside. So, here they are!!


----------



## March786

rubyslippers01 said:


> Today I finally pulled the trigger on a Disco Bag bag today at my local Gucci store in Sydney. I've wanted this bag for the longest time but after a string of rather expensive holiday's & buying a seasonal Flap earlier in the year, it went to the proverbial back burner.
> 
> 
> 
> Recently I've had to undergo 2 wrist reconstructions on both my left & right wrists after being injured at work & as a result I've made the decision to part with a lot of my heavier bags with top handles including a Chanel briefcase. I figure that downsizing, packing light & making an effort to use bags with a shoulder strap can't hurt. So now I have a bundle of bags to cart off to the local consignment store later this week & even though it breaks my heart, the extra cash will help me fund my new bag.
> 
> 
> 
> As a result of buying the Disco, I also 'had' to splash out on a new wallet; there was absolutely no way my long LV Zippy Wallet was going to fit inside. So, here they are!!




Wow what a stunning pop of colour! And love the ysl purse, sooooo cute. Enjoy your purchases [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## Tonimichelle

OCMomof3 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Do any of you carry non-high end bags at times?  I find that as I have developed a love for LV, YSL, and Chanel over the past few years, I have a hard time falling in love with lower priced brands.  I feel like a total snob admitting that, but it's true.  I don't have any true "throw around" bags.
> 
> Recently, I came across a Rebecca Minkoff bag (the Love Crossbody) that has some style similarities to the Boy.  I love the black hardware/black leather combination.  I did look at the bag in person.  I think it would be a fun bag to wear without being a huge investment. BUT -- I don't want to look like I'm wearing a Boy ripoff!  I wonder if I'll be happy with the quality...
> 
> Thoughts?  Some of you here must be interested in other, less expensive options?


I'm having the exact same dilemma! I was scouring the outnet looking for an inexpensive bag that I can wear crossbody for things like my work Christmas party (where someone always spills something on me and I don't want to be worrying about my boy bag!) and I spotted a mini Rebecca Minkoff Love reduced to £96. I like the look of it mainly because I love the style of my boy but I'm worried I won't wear it for fear of it looking like a cheap copy. It's like the very thing that is drawing me to it is putting me off as well! I ordered it, because at that price I thought I might kick myself if I didn't. They're few and far between in the uk. But I'm really not sure about it. I hate the bag snob in me! Lol


----------



## Havanese 28

Purchased the LV Sofia Coppola PM in Galet last week and it is perfection!  Everything about this beautiful bag down to the last detail is exquisite.  I adore it!


----------



## Bisoux78

OCMomof3 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Do any of you carry non-high end bags at times?  I find that as I have developed a love for LV, YSL, and Chanel over the past few years, I have a hard time falling in love with lower priced brands.  I feel like a total snob admitting that, but it's true.  I don't have any true "throw around" bags.
> 
> Recently, I came across a Rebecca Minkoff bag (the Love Crossbody) that has some style similarities to the Boy.  I love the black hardware/black leather combination.  I did look at the bag in person.  I think it would be a fun bag to wear without being a huge investment. BUT -- I don't want to look like I'm wearing a Boy ripoff!  I wonder if I'll be happy with the quality...
> 
> Thoughts?  Some of you here must be interested in other, less expensive options?



As much as I love Chanel, LV and Balenciaga, I can't really bring those babies out when the weather is bad. 

My "throw around" bags consist mostly of leather Coach bags, Marc by Marc Jacobs and Tory Burch. The leather and quality is very good and can withstand rain and/or snow. 

I understand where you're coming from though coz I don't even look twice anymore at no-name brands when I go shopping...My Mom calls me the "Bag Snob Princess"! lol


----------



## karenab

rubyslippers01 said:


> Today I finally pulled the trigger on a Disco Bag bag today at my local Gucci store in Sydney. I've wanted this bag for the longest time but after a string of rather expensive holiday's & buying a seasonal Flap earlier in the year, it went to the proverbial back burner.
> 
> 
> 
> Recently I've had to undergo 2 wrist reconstructions on both my left & right wrists after being injured at work & as a result I've made the decision to part with a lot of my heavier bags with top handles including a Chanel briefcase. I figure that downsizing, packing light & making an effort to use bags with a shoulder strap can't hurt. So now I have a bundle of bags to cart off to the local consignment store later this week & even though it breaks my heart, the extra cash will help me fund my new bag.
> 
> 
> 
> As a result of buying the Disco, I also 'had' to splash out on a new wallet; there was absolutely no way my long LV Zippy Wallet was going to fit inside. So, here they are!!




Wow love the red! Fellow Gucci soho disco fan.  You did the right thing.  Now you have something you can comfortably use plus it's so easy on the eyes!


----------



## karenab

Even though I love my Chanel's, I reach for other brands now and then to mix it up and get away from those chain straps and quilts!  

I've been reaching for my Mansur Gavriel bags in either the bucket or in this case, their crossbody bag! I love the simple clean design and the leather patinas beautifully.


----------



## verychic555

Havanese 28 said:


> Purchased the LV Sofia Coppola PM in Galet last week and it is perfection!  Everything about this beautiful bag down to the last detail is exquisite.  I adore it!



Chic! I like it!


----------



## diamonds2012

rubyslippers01 said:


> Today I finally pulled the trigger on a Disco Bag bag today at my local Gucci store in Sydney. I've wanted this bag for the longest time but after a string of rather expensive holiday's & buying a seasonal Flap earlier in the year, it went to the proverbial back burner.
> 
> Recently I've had to undergo 2 wrist reconstructions on both my left & right wrists after being injured at work & as a result I've made the decision to part with a lot of my heavier bags with top handles including a Chanel briefcase. I figure that downsizing, packing light & making an effort to use bags with a shoulder strap can't hurt. So now I have a bundle of bags to cart off to the local consignment store later this week & even though it breaks my heart, the extra cash will help me fund my new bag.
> 
> As a result of buying the Disco, I also 'had' to splash out on a new wallet; there was absolutely no way my long LV Zippy Wallet was going to fit inside. So, here they are!!



Wow! I love the bag. What's the name of that YSL wallet? it's stunning


----------



## lovebbag0729

My non-Chanel collection( balenciaga)~


----------



## Sonia CC

My pink babies


----------



## verychic555

Sonia CC said:


> My pink babies



So lovely!


----------



## acoolbag

I picked this over a Chanel Wallet on chain! hehee


----------



## candiesgirl408

Bought this beautiful Alma BB! 


I had a big haul from Harrods... I bought a wallet on chain in black caviar with shw and a red Chanel caviar card case too! 

But I love this pink baby!


----------



## candiesgirl408

rubyslippers01 said:


> Today I finally pulled the trigger on a Disco Bag bag today at my local Gucci store in Sydney. I've wanted this bag for the longest time but after a string of rather expensive holiday's & buying a seasonal Flap earlier in the year, it went to the proverbial back burner.
> 
> 
> 
> Recently I've had to undergo 2 wrist reconstructions on both my left & right wrists after being injured at work & as a result I've made the decision to part with a lot of my heavier bags with top handles including a Chanel briefcase. I figure that downsizing, packing light & making an effort to use bags with a shoulder strap can't hurt. So now I have a bundle of bags to cart off to the local consignment store later this week & even though it breaks my heart, the extra cash will help me fund my new bag.
> 
> 
> 
> As a result of buying the Disco, I also 'had' to splash out on a new wallet; there was absolutely no way my long LV Zippy Wallet was going to fit inside. So, here they are!!




I have a red Gucci soho too! It's soooo durable and carefree! 

My moms friend sat on it and I thought she ruined it for good but I stuffed it and re shaped it and it looks as good as the day I bought it. 

I wore mines daily for a year through rain and all and it's perfect! Enjoy yours!


----------



## baghagg

20th wedding anniversary gift.   The tradition is actually china,  but I have plenty of that. ..   please don't mind the yoga attire.

Vintage Alhambra 10 motif necklace in pink gold -  thank you for letting me share.


----------



## BettyLouboo

Recent purchase on a trip: 
Omega Seamaster Aqua Terra Co-axial 150m w/ diamond indexes. Totally in love!


----------



## skimilk

lovebbag0729 said:


> My non-Chanel collection( balenciaga)~



LOVE your Bal collection! I need to work on mine!!!


----------



## skimilk

Sonia CC said:


> My pink babies



The color on your Dior!


----------



## skimilk

Since this thread got bumped anyway- and thank you for that, I love the new eye candies- here is my new Givenchy Antigona 

I too chose this over a WOC 
I will add one to my collection sooner or later!
Two if I like it! (Who are we kidding )


----------



## Manolos21

Large Dior Diorissimo in black bull calf. It's my first Dior and I'm madly in love!


----------



## BettyLouboo

skimilk said:


> Since this thread got bumped anyway- and thank you for that, I love the new eye candies- here is my new Givenchy Antigona
> 
> I too chose this over a WOC
> I will add one to my collection sooner or later!
> Two if I like it! (Who are we kidding )




 Love the studs!! Makes my black antigona look so plain now!


----------



## skimilk

BettyLouboo said:


> Love the studs!! Makes my black antigona look so plain now!



Aw thanks!! 
I will switch with your beautiful watch! 
Seriously I don't wear watches but yours is purdy!


----------



## baghagg

Manolos21 said:


> Large Dior Diorissimo in black bull calf. It's my first Dior and I'm madly in love!



I'm CRAZY about this bag,  it's on my list, I just can't decide which size.   Congratulations on this most fabulous bag. .  Can we get mod shots, please?


----------



## Jujuma

baghagg said:


> 20th wedding anniversary gift.   The tradition is actually china,  but I have plenty of that. ..   please don't mind the yoga attire.
> 
> Vintage Alhambra 10 motif necklace in pink gold -  thank you for letting me share.




So beautiful. Tried to PM you but my box is full!!! Have to figure out how to make room. Look for a message from me shortly!


----------



## baghagg

Jujuma said:


> So beautiful. Tried to PM you but my box is full!!! Have to figure out how to make room. Look for a message from me shortly!



Thank you very much for these kind words,  my friend. ..  

If you go to your inbox,  look for the the open square on the right side of each message,  click on each square which corresponds to each message you want to delete,  then go to the bottom of the section and you'll see a rectangle which says 'move to folder' click on that down arrow and choose Delete and then click right next to it 'Go'  I look forward to hearing from you - in the meantime,  here's one more shot:


----------



## Bella2015

View attachment 3172360

My last indulgence for the year.  [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
Back to ban island I go [emoji25][emoji25][emoji25][emoji25]


----------



## Bella2015

skimilk said:


> Since this thread got bumped anyway- and thank you for that, I love the new eye candies- here is my new Givenchy Antigona
> 
> 
> 
> I too chose this over a WOC
> 
> I will add one to my collection sooner or later!
> 
> Two if I like it! (Who are we kidding )




Love your bag!
What size did you get?


----------



## baghagg

Bella2015 said:


> View attachment 3172360
> 
> My last indulgence for the year.  [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> Back to ban island I go [emoji25][emoji25][emoji25][emoji25]



SO,  SO GORGEOUS!   Congratulations!   I was recently eyeing this one,  but I have waaaaay too many bags.   Maybe if I sell some one of these days. .  Enjoy


----------



## Bella2015

baghagg said:


> SO,  SO GORGEOUS!   Congratulations!   I was recently eyeing this one,  but I have waaaaay too many bags.   Maybe if I sell some one of these days. .  Enjoy




Thank you my dear. [emoji8]


----------



## bluenavy

skimilk said:


> Since this thread got bumped anyway- and thank you for that, I love the new eye candies- here is my new Givenchy Antigona
> 
> I too chose this over a WOC
> I will add one to my collection sooner or later!
> Two if I like it! (Who are we kidding )


 


I love the studs. very pretty


----------



## Manolos21

baghagg said:


> I'm CRAZY about this bag,  it's on my list, I just can't decide which size.   Congratulations on this most fabulous bag. .  Can we get mod shots, please?



Excuse the super poor quality of the shot, but here's a quick mod shot!! I can't even begin to describe how much I've fallen in love with this bag!


----------



## baghagg

Manolos21 said:


> Excuse the super poor quality of the shot, but here's a quick mod shot!! I can't even begin to describe how much I've fallen in love with this bag!



Stunning!   Is it the large or medium?   (Looks like large to me)


----------



## Manolos21

baghagg said:


> Stunning!   Is it the large or medium?   (Looks like large to me)



You're right, it's the large! A perfect work bag. I love the proportions of it!


----------



## skimilk

Bella2015 said:


> Love your bag!
> What size did you get?



I got a Small! I originally got a Medium but decided it was WAY too big for my frame (I am very short) so exchanged it for a Small. Well, I was going to exchange it for a Small at Saks where I bought it- but thanks to a very rude SA I ended up returning it and getting a Small at a Givenchy boutique uptown, 20 minutes later 

Do you have an Antigona or are you considering one? I am so in love with Ants lately!


----------



## skimilk

bluenavy said:


> I love the studs. very pretty



Thank you!!!

I have been tempted to put studs on one of my vintage lambskin Chanel flap...


----------



## Rami00

This baby came home with me. Cartier JUC.


----------



## Rami00

Better pic.


----------



## newcalimommy

Rami00 said:


> Better pic.




Wow stunning! So in love! Enjoy [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Valentine2014

Rami00 said:


> Better pic.



wow! congratulations! what a lovely ring!


----------



## Bella2015

skimilk said:


> I got a Small! I originally got a Medium but decided it was WAY too big for my frame (I am very short) so exchanged it for a Small. Well, I was going to exchange it for a Small at Saks where I bought it- but thanks to a very rude SA I ended up returning it and getting a Small at a Givenchy boutique uptown, 20 minutes later
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have an Antigona or are you considering one? I am so in love with Ants lately!




I have one in the small black goatskin. I agree with you on the medium being too big.  Your bag is just stunning [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Bella2015

Rami00 said:


> This baby came home with me. Cartier JUC.




Your taste is just so elegant!!  Love the ring and your beautiful house (sorry couldn't help but notice the gorgeous background. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Rami00

newcalimommy said:


> Wow stunning! So in love! Enjoy [emoji7][emoji7]


ME too  thank you :kiss:


Valentine2014 said:


> wow! congratulations! what a lovely ring!


Thank you :kiss:


Bella2015 said:


> Your taste is just so elegant!!  Love the ring and your beautiful house (sorry couldn't help but notice the gorgeous background. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



 You are a sweetheart! Thank you :kiss:


----------



## Bibi25260

baghagg said:


> 20th wedding anniversary gift.   The tradition is actually china,  but I have plenty of that. ..   please don't mind the yoga attire.
> 
> Vintage Alhambra 10 motif necklace in pink gold -  thank you for letting me share.


What a beautiful gift! Congrats!


----------



## Bibi25260

Manolos21 said:


> Large Dior Diorissimo in black bull calf. It's my first Dior and I'm madly in love!


Gorgeous bag, love the more casual chic look!


----------



## Bibi25260

Bella2015 said:


> View attachment 3172360
> 
> My last indulgence for the year.  [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> Back to ban island I go [emoji25][emoji25][emoji25][emoji25]


Never seen this one before what a gorgeous bag, congrats!
In just two months the year is over!


----------



## Bibi25260

Rami00 said:


> Better pic.


Wow Rami what a stunning ring!!


----------



## Bella2015

Bibi25260 said:


> Never seen this one before what a gorgeous bag, congrats!
> 
> In just two months the year is over!




Ty Bibi. Unfortunately I did some damage at Chanel yesterday. I think I might be on ban island until 2017 at this rate [emoji26][emoji26][emoji26]


----------



## Rami00

Bibi25260 said:


> Wow Rami what a stunning ring!!



Thank you Bibi :kiss:


----------



## skimilk

Bella2015 said:


> I have one in the small black goatskin. I agree with you on the medium being too big.  Your bag is just stunning [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]



Thank you so much doll  Yes Small is just so perfect, and it fits so much stuff too, right? 

When I pulled out Medium my bf was like "what are you going to carry in it? A bowling ball?" 
Another friend was like "if that's Medium, how freaking big is LARGE?!?!"


----------



## Valentine2014

skimilk said:


> Thank you so much doll  Yes Small is just so perfect, and it fits so much stuff too, right?
> 
> When I pulled out Medium my bf was like "what are you going to carry in it? A bowling ball?"
> Another friend was like "if that's Medium, how freaking big is LARGE?!?!"



your bf is hilarious!


----------



## baghagg

Rami00 said:


> Better pic.



Very pretty and sparkly !


----------



## noreen_uk

Rami00 said:


> Better pic.



i don't like to wear ring even my wedding ring lol but this is absolute gorgeous ring rami your choice is absolutely spot on


----------



## Rami00

baghagg said:


> Very pretty and sparkly !


 


noreen_uk said:


> i don't like to wear ring even my wedding ring lol but this is absolute gorgeous ring rami your choice is absolutely spot on


 
Thank you ladies! I love this one too...Cartier did such a beautiful take on JUC.


----------



## clu13

Long time without shopping - Vince heels, Gucci espadrilles and Fendi 2jours


----------



## stylevialauren

skimilk said:


> Since this thread got bumped anyway- and thank you for that, I love the new eye candies- here is my new Givenchy Antigona
> 
> I too chose this over a WOC
> I will add one to my collection sooner or later!
> Two if I like it! (Who are we kidding )


We really must have similar taste cause I almost bought this same Antigona but then decided this Red was just too beautiful to pass up and I bought it from Forward and got a fabulous deal...


----------



## hayzelnut

Cute as a button


----------



## honeyshopper

I sat out the Chanel shoe sale this time in lieu of Roger Vivier [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## San2222

honeyshopper said:


> I sat out the Chanel shoe sale this time in lieu of Roger Vivier [emoji7][emoji7]
> View attachment 3212085




You got all these on sale?! Where??


----------



## ky_ly78

Rami00 said:


> Better pic.



Ooh la la!  What a beauty!  Wishing I was you &#128525;


----------



## ari

Rami00 said:


> Better pic.



Beautiful! Congrats Rami!


----------



## ari

honeyshopper said:


> I sat out the Chanel shoe sale this time in lieu of Roger Vivier [emoji7][emoji7]
> View attachment 3212085



Love Vivier! Congrats! They are so comfortable!


----------



## gail13

honeyshopper said:


> I sat out the Chanel shoe sale this time in lieu of Roger Vivier [emoji7][emoji7]
> View attachment 3212085



OMG love RV where did you find them on sale?!!!


----------



## Rami00

ky_ly78 said:


> Ooh la la!  What a beauty!  Wishing I was you &#128525;





ari said:


> Beautiful! Congrats Rami!



Thank you ladies!


----------



## honeyshopper

gail13 said:


> OMG love RV where did you find them on sale?!!!




I think RVs are more comfortable than Chanel. The black flat and navy pump are from neimans and the gold ostrich and navy flats are from Saks.


----------



## honeyshopper

ari said:


> Love Vivier! Congrats! They are so comfortable!




Yes, I agree. They are so comfy and can wear them all day without any pain


----------



## Bella2015

View attachment 3213039

From me, to me, just because I love me xmas gift  [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## baghagg

Saint Laurent Sac De Jour in black calf with fuchsia leather lining.  Merry Christmas to me lol


----------



## Bella2015

baghagg said:


> Saint Laurent Sac De Jour in black calf with fuchsia leather lining.  Merry Christmas to me lol




I saw this yesterday and contemplated getting it.  It's gorgeous!  Congrats.


----------



## baghagg

Bella2015 said:


> I saw this yesterday and contemplated getting it.  It's gorgeous!  Congrats.



Thank you Bella.  Did you see it with the pink leather lining,  and if yes, where?


----------



## Bella2015

baghagg said:


> Thank you Bella.  Did you see it with the pink leather lining,  and if yes, where?




Yes I took a trip to NYC, visiting the famous Madison/Fifth avenue stores.  I felt like I was in heaven visiting all of the Chanel, Louis Vuitton and YSL stores.


----------



## NickitaLuvsLV

Prada Saffiano Lux 1BA874
And my future mother in law got me this beautiful bag charm today as a little every day surprise. Thank youuu!!!! Love!!


----------



## baghagg

'Tis the season. ..


----------



## loveLuxhandbags

Did my reveal at Hermès, my first Birkin.   So excited!  Merry Christmas everyone! :xtree: :santawave:


----------



## rk4265

loveLuxhandbags said:


> Did my reveal at Hermès, my first Birkin.   So excited!  Merry Christmas everyone! :xtree: :santawave:


Lovely! How did you manage to get one?


----------



## March786

loveLuxhandbags said:


> Did my reveal at Hermès, my first Birkin.   So excited!  Merry Christmas everyone! :xtree: :santawave:


Stunning!!!! This is on my wish list too &#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Bella2015

View attachment 3220666
View attachment 3220667

My first LV scarf purchase.  I couldn't choose between all of the beautiful colors so I decided on the basics, black, red and beige. Also discovered a decorative way of storing the boxes.


----------



## onlylv

Hi Everyone! My package came in today. Merry Christmas to me. Goyard black Belvedere.


----------



## gail13

onlylv said:


> Hi Everyone! My package came in today. Merry Christmas to me. Goyard black Belvedere.



Congrats, beautiful bag.  I do love this brand and you don't hear that much about it which makes me love it even more.  Under the radar and classy.


----------



## SouthTampa

onlylv said:


> Hi Everyone! My package came in today. Merry Christmas to me. Goyard black Belvedere.


Beautiful.   You are going to have to change your "name" from "onlylv"&#55357;&#56836;


----------



## onlylv

SouthTampa said:


> Beautiful.   You are going to have to change your "name" from "onlylv"&#65533;&#65533;




lol YES! I need to change my "name" lol I've been collecting other designers for years now haha


----------



## baghagg

Christmas bonus!


----------



## mscha

Merry Christmas&#127876;&#127873;&#127794; my fellow TFPERS, hope everyone is enjoying this festive season and the presents that you've received. Here is what Santa surprised me on Christmas Eve, this is perfect pair for my red Chanel Jumbo


----------



## honeyshopper

A new Chanel jacket paired with sale Roger Vivier and a sale red St. John blouse.


----------



## honeyshopper

onlylv said:


> Hi Everyone! My package came in today. Merry Christmas to me. Goyard black Belvedere.




Congrats on your Goyard.


----------



## honeyshopper

baghagg said:


> 'Tis the season. ..



Looks like Santa left an elf to deliver your present



loveLuxhandbags said:


> Did my reveal at Hermès, my first Birkin.   So excited!  Merry Christmas everyone! :xtree: :santawave:



Congrats on your first Birkin.  What an wonderful gift to end the year.



Bella2015 said:


> View attachment 3220666
> View attachment 3220667
> 
> My first LV scarf purchase.  I couldn't choose between all of the beautiful colors so I decided on the basics, black, red and beige. Also discovered a decorative way of storing the boxes.



You can't go wrong with black and beige and the pop of RED color.  May they keep you toasty warm.


----------



## MashiBags

I've just got my first pair of Tribute Sandals. TBH, I'm a little scared of the height. Should have stuck to Chanel pumps instead. Oh well, will have to be extra careful not to fall face flat. LOL.


----------



## Bella2015

mscha said:


> Merry Christmas[emoji319][emoji320][emoji268] my fellow TFPERS, hope everyone is enjoying this festive season and the presents that you've received. Here is what Santa surprised me on Christmas Eve, this is perfect pair for my red Chanel Jumbo



Gorgeous red shoes!



baghagg said:


> Christmas bonus!




Adorable, love this. 



honeyshopper said:


> A new Chanel jacket paired with sale Roger Vivier and a sale red St. John blouse.
> View attachment 3224967



Love the outfit!



honeyshopper said:


> Looks like Santa left an elf to deliver your present
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on your first Birkin.  What an wonderful gift to end the year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can't go wrong with black and beige and the pop of RED color.  May they keep you toasty warm.




Ty love [emoji8]


----------



## chanelloverz

loveLuxhandbags said:


> Did my reveal at Hermès, my first Birkin.   So excited!  Merry Christmas everyone! :xtree: :santawave:



Oh lovely! 

Lv montaigne GM EMPRIENTE- my trusted diaper bag...


----------



## mscha

My Christmas and New Year's presents from my dear hubby..... Valentino Rockstud heels in red patent and Striped satchel. Thanks for letting me share &#128522;


----------



## ceedoan

my second Celine... mini belt!!


----------



## ceedoan

MashiBags said:


> I've just got my first pair of Tribute Sandals. TBH, I'm a little scared of the height. Should have stuck to Chanel pumps instead. Oh well, will have to be extra careful not to fall face flat. LOL.
> View attachment 3225178
> 
> View attachment 3225179




tributes are hands down the most comfortable pair of heels i own!! my valentino rockstuds are not nearly as comfy. i can wear my tributes all night, even when prego (currently 31 weeks lol). it looks so high, but the platform balances everything out.


----------



## MashiBags

ceedoan said:


> tributes are hands down the most comfortable pair of heels i own!! my valentino rockstuds are not nearly as comfy. i can wear my tributes all night, even when prego (currently 31 weeks lol). it looks so high, but the platform balances everything out.




Yup, you're right. Wore them last week and they're surprisingly very comfortable. And congrats on your pregnancy! All the best and wishing you a smooth delivery!


----------



## Ketaki

Omg she's here. My first Kelly Box Sellier 32 Raisin. She's from 2002 and looks in even better condition in person than on the listing.

Reveal here:

http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/my-first-reveal-in-your-beautiful-h-world-934208.html


----------



## noreen_uk

Ketaki said:


> Omg she's here. My first Kelly Box Sellier 32 Raisin. She's from 2002 and looks in even better condition in person than on the listing.
> 
> Reveal here:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/my-first-reveal-in-your-beautiful-h-world-934208.html
> 
> View attachment 3271862



congrats hon ... she is so stunning


----------



## Ketaki

noreen_uk said:


> congrats hon ... she is so stunning




Thank you . I have you and Enternal as enablers. Haha. Can't wait for your reveal!


----------



## noreen_uk

Ketaki said:


> Thank you . I have you and Enternal as enablers. Haha. Can't wait for your reveal!



we both were patiently waiting for your reveal and it's finally here ... it's time to find your gorgeous red bag hon ... you should get it


----------



## Ketaki

noreen_uk said:


> we both were patiently waiting for your reveal and it's finally here ... it's time to find your gorgeous red bag hon ... you should get it




Haha. I have to behave for a while now. But to that red classic flap in now added a red Kelly on the wish list. Oh no!


----------



## noreen_uk

Ketaki said:


> Haha. I have to behave for a while now. But to that red classic flap in now added a red Kelly on the wish list. Oh no!



i am not getting mine anytime soon but probably before my birthday in nov


----------



## Ketaki

noreen_uk said:


> i am not getting mine anytime soon but probably before my birthday in nov




Me too. On ban island for a long time now. Will feast my eyes on your H reveal!


----------



## Bibi25260

Ketaki said:


> Omg she's here. My first Kelly Box Sellier 32 Raisin. She's from 2002 and looks in even better condition in person than on the listing.
> 
> Reveal here:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/my-first-reveal-in-your-beautiful-h-world-934208.html
> 
> View attachment 3271862


A beauty, love the color!!


----------



## Ketaki

Bibi25260 said:


> A beauty, love the color!!




Thanks!!  after red, this is my fav family of colours.


----------



## poohbag

Ketaki said:


> Omg she's here. My first Kelly Box Sellier 32 Raisin. She's from 2002 and looks in even better condition in person than on the listing.
> 
> Reveal here:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/my-first-reveal-in-your-beautiful-h-world-934208.html
> 
> View attachment 3271862



Oh simply stunning! Congrats Ketaki!


----------



## Bella2015

Ketaki said:


> Omg she's here. My first Kelly Box Sellier 32 Raisin. She's from 2002 and looks in even better condition in person than on the listing.
> 
> Reveal here:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/my-first-reveal-in-your-beautiful-h-world-934208.html
> 
> View attachment 3271862




Congrats I'm dying to get this one in black.


----------



## Ketaki

poohbag said:


> Oh simply stunning! Congrats Ketaki!




Thank you 



Bella2015 said:


> Congrats I'm dying to get this one in black.




Thanks. Actually I saw one here in like new condition http://theluxurycloset.com/women/-40403


----------



## Momma Leanne

Had to share!


----------



## Auvina15

ceedoan said:


> my second Celine... mini belt!!



Oh wow I love this belt, the combos is so chic and elegant! Congrats! Do you find tbe clasp is not too inconvenient and easy?


----------



## Auvina15

Momma Leanne said:


> Had to share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3272162



Stunning ysl! Congratulations!


----------



## Auvina15

Ketaki said:


> Omg she's here. My first Kelly Box Sellier 32 Raisin. She's from 2002 and looks in even better condition in person than on the listing.
> 
> Reveal here:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/my-first-reveal-in-your-beautiful-h-world-934208.html
> 
> View attachment 3271862



What a beauty and great find!!! Congratulations and Enjoy!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Momma Leanne said:


> Had to share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3272162


That is a stunning bag.


----------



## Momma Leanne

Auvina15 said:


> Stunning ysl! Congratulations!




Thanks!!


----------



## Momma Leanne

Dextersmom said:


> That is a stunning bag.




Thanks!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Dextersmom

Going out with my Town and new Balenciaga sandals today.


----------



## qwertyword

Dextersmom said:


> Going out with my Town and new Balenciaga sandals today.




I'm jealous, it's 19 degrees here ;(


----------



## baghagg

qwertyword said:


> I'm jealous, it's 19 degrees here ;(



Plus one,  16° right now


----------



## eternallove4bag

Ketaki said:


> Omg she's here. My first Kelly Box Sellier 32 Raisin. She's from 2002 and looks in even better condition in person than on the listing.
> 
> Reveal here:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/my-first-reveal-in-your-beautiful-h-world-934208.html
> 
> View attachment 3271862



Drop Dead Grogeous!!! Love the color! Love the bag! Love the box leather! Gosh what's there not to love right? Can't wait to see your mod shots in this my beautiful friend [emoji171][emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]



Ketaki said:


> Thank you . I have you and Enternal as enablers. Haha. Can't wait for your reveal!



Happy to help my friend [emoji8][emoji8]... So excited for you!! H is a slippery slope[emoji23][emoji23]... And a red K on the list [emoji6][emoji6]... I like your train of thought!!! 



noreen_uk said:


> we both were patiently waiting for your reveal and it's finally here ... it's time to find your gorgeous red bag hon ... you should get it




+1....We were so excited for you! After using this I promise you won't want any bag from any other designer. [emoji3][emoji3]... And Noreen my friend your dream bag is out there. Hope you get it soon [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Getting it on your Birthday will be super special [emoji7]


----------



## eternallove4bag

Dextersmom said:


> Going out with my Town and new Balenciaga sandals today.




Beautiful!


----------



## eternallove4bag

Momma Leanne said:


> Had to share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3272162




Love this line of bags from YSL! Super classy!


----------



## Dextersmom

qwertyword said:


> I'm jealous, it's 19 degrees here ;(


Oh.I am so sorry.I was born in Ohio and remember the cold, but have lived in San Diego for many years now and don't think I could ever live in cold climate again.  Hope it warms up soon.


----------



## Dextersmom

baghagg said:


> Plus one,  16° right now


Yikesthat is chillyso sorry.


----------



## Dextersmom

eternallove4bag said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you.


----------



## Momma Leanne

eternallove4bag said:


> Love this line of bags from YSL! Super classy!




Thanks!! I still love Chanel  nice other option!


----------



## noreen_uk

eternallove4bag said:


> Drop Dead Grogeous!!! Love the color! Love the bag! Love the box leather! Gosh what's there not to love right? Can't wait to see your mod shots in this my beautiful friend [emoji171][emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]
> 
> 
> 
> Happy to help my friend [emoji8][emoji8]... So excited for you!! H is a slippery slope[emoji23][emoji23]... And a red K on the list [emoji6][emoji6]... I like your train of thought!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1....We were so excited for you! After using this I promise you won't want any bag from any other designer. [emoji3][emoji3]... And Noreen my friend your dream bag is out there. Hope you get it soon [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;... Getting it on your Birthday will be super special [emoji7]



thank you my dearest friend from the other side of the world ... i really hope my patience will be paid off once i get my dream bag


----------



## Ketaki

Auvina15 said:


> What a beauty and great find!!! Congratulations and Enjoy!!!




Thank you


----------



## Ketaki

Momma Leanne said:


> Had to share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3272162




Oh this is beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## eternallove4bag

noreen_uk said:


> thank you my dearest friend from the other side of the world ... i really hope my patience will be paid off once i get my dream bag




Don't you worry my friend! The perfect bag is waiting for you [emoji8][emoji8]... Nothing but the best for my friend


----------



## jamiiejame

My new Celine mini belt


----------



## eternallove4bag

jamiiejame said:


> View attachment 3274412
> 
> 
> My new Celine mini belt




Oooh! What a beautiful bag and color [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## baghagg

A couple of new additions as of late. .


----------



## baghagg

Family portrait:


----------



## Zucnarf

baghagg said:


> Family portrait:




Stunning!


----------



## cece1

baghagg said:


> Family portrait:


Beautiful stack!  Would you mind sharing the specs on your tennis bracelet?


----------



## baghagg

cece1 said:


> Beautiful stack!  Would you mind sharing the specs on your tennis bracelet?




Hi Cece.  Thank you.   PM me I can answer any questions - I'm hesitant to put details here as it's not a jewelry forum and I don't want to break any rules. .






Zucnarf said:


> Stunning!



Thank you Zucnarf.


----------



## ddebartolo

YSL wallet on chain


----------



## eternallove4bag

ddebartolo said:


> YSL wallet on chain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3289034



I love this! Don't you love the numerous card slots here! Well made WOC [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



baghagg said:


> A couple of new additions as of late. .







baghagg said:


> Family portrait:




What a stunner! Gasping for breath looking at these beauties [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## baghagg

eternallove4bag said:


> What a stunner! Gasping for breath looking at these beauties [emoji7][emoji7]



You are so kind,  el4b, thank you kindly!


----------



## LadyD21

ddebartolo said:


> YSL wallet on chain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3289034


----------



## cityivy

YSL woc in light rose


----------



## March786

My birthday present [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## eternallove4bag

March786 said:


> My birthday present [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3289711




Happy birthday [emoji322][emoji322]... Beautiful present [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



cityivy said:


> YSL woc in light rose




Stunning color for a beautiful and functional WOC! Love it [emoji178][emoji178]


----------



## March786

eternallove4bag said:


> Happy birthday [emoji322][emoji322]... Beautiful present [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stunning color for a beautiful and functional WOC! Love it [emoji178][emoji178]




Thankyouuuuuuuuuu so much [emoji4]


----------



## Rami00

March786 said:


> My birthday present [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3289711


 Happy birthday! :kiss: 


cityivy said:


> YSL woc in light rose


Gorgeous color!


----------



## March786

Rami00 said:


> Happy birthday! :kiss:
> 
> Gorgeous color!




Thankyou soooooo much Rami [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## candiesgirl408

It's not a premier designer bag but I didn't want to pay a lot for a backpack bag since I don't know how long I'd love it and I also bought my old medium boy bag yesterday.. So my wallet isn't happy about it... But nonetheless just picked up this Kate Spade backpack:






Best part, it was on sale, I had a coupon code & no tax for TX residents! 

If I super love this baby, I may just cave and get a Chanel one!


----------



## bellaNlawrence

kobe939 said:


> Here is my first toy watch, absolutely love it, so light!


love white watch they go with everything


----------



## Dextersmom

ddebartolo said:


> YSL wallet on chain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3289034


This was my first WOC and I love it too.


----------



## Dextersmom

cityivy said:


> YSL woc in light rose


Pretty.


----------



## eternallove4bag

candiesgirl408 said:


> It's not a premier designer bag but I didn't want to pay a lot for a backpack bag since I don't know how long I'd love it and I also bought my old medium boy bag yesterday.. So my wallet isn't happy about it... But nonetheless just picked up this Kate Spade backpack:
> 
> View attachment 3290937
> 
> View attachment 3290938
> 
> 
> Best part, it was on sale, I had a coupon code & no tax for TX residents!
> 
> If I super love this baby, I may just cave and get a Chanel one!




I really love the color and this bag is super cute[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## CaribeanQueen

To get my blue fix.  I bought this Longchamp small tote. She arrived today and I took some photos outside to capture her beauty.


Small negative. The strap is not adjustable and the bag hangs a little low as a crossbody but the color is so stunning.

This is a comparison photo the blue chevron boy.  I snapped the photo at NM a couple of weeks ago


----------



## liznaj

Just got this mini Lady Dior today. My first Dior bag and I have to say I am in love with the workmanship. Feels so lux and well made. Here it is with my mini flap


----------



## steffysstyle

Some new sandals for Spring/Summer from Hermes and finally got my hands on a Mansur Gavriel mini bucket bag!


----------



## clu13

steffysstyle said:


> Some new sandals for Spring/Summer from Hermes and finally got my hands on a Mansur Gavriel mini bucket bag!




Love the sandals! Congrats on scoring the MG!


----------



## clu13

My first ever hobo bag - they have never been my style but I fell for the leather/canvas combo of this Goyard Grenadine when I was in NYC this weekend


----------



## steffysstyle

clu13 said:


> Love the sandals! Congrats on scoring the MG!



Thank you! Your new Goyard bag is lovely.


----------



## clu13

steffysstyle said:


> Thank you! Your new Goyard bag is lovely.




Thank you! Now you have me thinking about those sandals! This is why I avoid tpf!


----------



## steffysstyle

clu13 said:


> Thank you! Now you have me thinking about those sandals! This is why I avoid tpf!



Ha ha I totally get you! Know this is not helping but they are the perfect summer sandals - so minimalistic and so chic!


----------



## Mslizzy

Momma Leanne said:


> Had to share!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3272162


Love this! Do you mind sharing a code and the price?


----------



## Bother Free

Diamond Juste Un Clou in YG


----------



## Bother Free

&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## bagloverny

Got this small Givenchy Antigona in linen last week!


----------



## CaribeanQueen

bagloverny said:


> Got this small Givenchy Antigona in linen last week!




I love the color. Congrats


----------



## Dextersmom

Picked up my 2nd Clic H on Friday....here it is...my Rose Gold Lin in PM....and of course had to wear it to dinner that evening.


----------



## tinyturtle

steffysstyle said:


> Ha ha I totally get you! Know this is not helping but they are the perfect summer sandals - so minimalistic and so chic!


LOVE your H sandals. do you find them to be super comfy?  i practically live in birkinstocks, so i need to branch out


----------



## steffysstyle

tinyturtle said:


> LOVE your H sandals. do you find them to be super comfy?  i practically live in birkinstocks, so i need to branch out



Thank you! I personally find them comfortable, I have not tried birkinstocks before so I am not sure which would be comfier between the two. If you are thinking of branching out the Oran sandals could be a smart casual addition to your wardrobe for those moments when you want to be casual and comfortable yet still stylishly chic


----------



## steffysstyle

Picked up a little bracelet from Hermes last week


----------



## sbelle

steffysstyle said:


> Picked up a little bracelet from Hermes last week



Beautiful picture .... beautiful bracelet!


----------



## FunBagz

My non-Chanel haul from my recent trip to Paris and Vienna.  Most of the LV items were purchased for presents, but the cles and TP 15 in the first pic were presents to me from me!   And thanks to my incredible DH, some wrist candy!


----------



## Ljlj

steffysstyle said:


> Picked up a little bracelet from Hermes last week



So feminine! 



FunBagz said:


> My non-Chanel haul from my recent trip to Paris and Vienna.  Most of the LV items were purchased for presents, but the cles and TP 15 in the first pic were presents to me from me!   And thanks to my incredible DH, some wrist candy!



Wow! Great purchases. The ones I like the best are the presents we buy for ourselves.


----------



## Ljlj

Dipping my toes...


----------



## steffysstyle

Ljlj said:


> Dipping my toes...



Lovely Bastia coin purse!


----------



## steffysstyle

sbelle said:


> Beautiful picture .... beautiful bracelet!



Thank you


----------



## PrincessCypress

Ljlj said:


> Dipping my toes...



Love this color! Is this orange poppy?


----------



## PrincessCypress

steffysstyle said:


> Picked up a little bracelet from Hermes last week



This is so pretty and feminine and dainty! Great pic with the tulips, too!


----------



## Ljlj

steffysstyle said:


> Lovely Bastia coin purse!




Thank you! [emoji3]



PrincessCypress said:


> Love this color! Is this orange poppy?




Thanks! The receipt says orange. Sorry don't know much about Hermes colors. [emoji6]


----------



## PrincessCypress

Ljlj said:


> Thanks! The receipt says orange. Sorry don't know much about Hermes colors. [emoji6]



No problem, thank you for checking!


----------



## bubbletrouble

Hi everyone!
Just  wanted to share my new Hermes twilly &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;
I needed something to dress up my vintage Chanel Kelly &#128525;
I love how the leopard heads showing just right &#128522;


----------



## skimilk

bubbletrouble said:


> Hi everyone!
> Just  wanted to share my new Hermes twilly &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;
> I needed something to dress up my vintage Chanel Kelly &#128525;
> I love how the leopard heads showing just right &#128522;



The twilly is absolutely gorgeous- and perfect with the bag!


----------



## bubbletrouble

skimilk said:


> The twilly is absolutely gorgeous- and perfect with the bag!


 
Thank you for your sweet comment!!
I love bags with twilly!


----------



## clu13

steffysstyle said:


> Picked up a little bracelet from Hermes last week




Gorgeous! I love this picture!


----------



## clu13




----------



## steffysstyle

clu13 said:


> Gorgeous! I love this picture!



Thank you!


----------



## steffysstyle

clu13 said:


> View attachment 3351321


Yay! You got the sandals, they look lovely!


----------



## Ashleyrose27

Beautiful photo!


----------



## clu13

steffysstyle said:


> Yay! You got the sandals, they look lovely!




Thank you - I love them - your picture made me do it!


----------



## steffysstyle

clu13 said:


> Thank you - I love them - your picture made me do it!



 Glad I could inspire you!


----------



## mintyvintage

I cheated on Chanel too! my first Hermes item [emoji16]


----------



## helenhandbag

Oh yes I finally cheated on Chanel big time, well no my husband did for me. He never bought me a serious bag before and for Mother's Day he surprised me by letting me get my first H bag on his card. I'm still shocked! [emoji170][emoji170][emoji8] Pictured here with some recent LV slg purchases.


----------



## Tulip2

Although the only "children" I have are fur babies, I still got a gift for myself. 
My VCA Pink Gold BTF Ring in MOP & Diamonds from the Flying Beauties Collection. 




I'm truly in love. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Tulip2

steffysstyle said:


> Picked up a little bracelet from Hermes last week



Whoo Tulips.  

Love the H bracelet too!  Big congrats.  It's gorgeous!


----------



## rakhee81

helenhandbag said:


> Oh yes I finally cheated on Chanel big time, well no my husband did for me. He never bought me a serious bag before and for Mother's Day he surprised me by letting me get my first H bag on his card. I'm still shocked! [emoji170][emoji170][emoji8] Pictured here with some recent LV slg purchases.




Oh my Helen that is one gorgeous blue! Worth cheating on Coco for! Congrats [emoji7]


----------



## tolliv

helenhandbag said:


> Oh yes I finally cheated on Chanel big time, well no my husband did for me. He never bought me a serious bag before and for Mother's Day he surprised me by letting me get my first H bag on his card. I'm still shocked! [emoji170][emoji170][emoji8] Pictured here with some recent LV slg purchases.


This is gorgeous! Maybe I should work on my hubby...stay tuned, LOL.


----------



## APhiJill

helenhandbag said:


> Oh yes I finally cheated on Chanel big time, well no my husband did for me. He never bought me a serious bag before and for Mother's Day he surprised me by letting me get my first H bag on his card. I'm still shocked! [emoji170][emoji170][emoji8] Pictured here with some recent LV slg purchases.



This is what I want for my first Hermes bag. Love that color


----------



## APhiJill

mintyvintage said:


> View attachment 3352603
> 
> 
> I cheated on Chanel too! my first Hermes item [emoji16]


Stunning. Omg


----------



## FunBagz

Tulip2 said:


> Although the only "children" I have are fur babies, I still got a gift for myself.
> My VCA Pink Gold BTF Ring in MOP & Diamonds from the Flying Beauties Collection.
> View attachment 3352934
> 
> View attachment 3352935
> 
> I'm truly in love. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Beautiful ring, Tulip!  Congrats!  Hope you had a great Mother's Day with your fur babies!



helenhandbag said:


> Oh yes I finally cheated on Chanel big time, well no my husband did for me. He never bought me a serious bag before and for Mother's Day he surprised me by letting me get my first H bag on his card. I'm still shocked! [emoji170][emoji170][emoji8] Pictured here with some recent LV slg purchases.



Wow!  That blue is amazing!  Congrats!


----------



## gail13

Tulip2 said:


> Although the only "children" I have are fur babies, I still got a gift for myself.
> My VCA Pink Gold BTF Ring in MOP & Diamonds from the Flying Beauties Collection.
> View attachment 3352934
> 
> View attachment 3352935
> 
> I'm truly in love. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



That is an incredible ring!  I also thought about you when I saw the silver Boy bag with crystals on it last week-posted in Boutique Finds!  Enjoy your ring!


----------



## Tulip2

gail13 said:


> That is an incredible ring!  I also thought about you when I saw the *silver Boy bag with crystals* on it last week-posted in Boutique Finds!  Enjoy your ring!



Oh some lucky lady will get one of those too!  I still love that handbag.  I could carry it 24/7 if I didn't have any others.  

Since I got my Butterfly BTF ring my other jewelry is seriously getting neglected too.


----------



## Ketaki

I'm not even an avid scarf collector, but have been looking for this since I first saw C'est la Fete on TPF. Thanks to a lovely TPF-er for this find


----------



## gail13

Ketaki said:


> I'm not even an avid scarf collector, but have been looking for this since I first saw C'est la Fete on TPF. Thanks to a lovely TPF-er for this find
> 
> View attachment 3353613



I've always liked this too!


----------



## FunBagz

Ketaki said:


> I'm not even an avid scarf collector, but have been looking for this since I first saw C'est la Fete on TPF. Thanks to a lovely TPF-er for this find
> 
> View attachment 3353613



This is awesome!  And I'm not much of a scarf person either!  Congrats!


----------



## mintyvintage

APhiJill said:


> Stunning. Omg




thank you  it's hard to not love the colors!


----------



## xtiffaany

Absolutely love my felicie! Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## rsimo

helenhandbag said:


> Oh yes I finally cheated on Chanel big time, well no my husband did for me. He never bought me a serious bag before and for Mother's Day he surprised me by letting me get my first H bag on his card. I'm still shocked! [emoji170][emoji170][emoji8] Pictured here with some recent LV slg purchases.




Omg! This is the most gorgeous color ever &#10084;&#65039;.. What's the name of this wonderful blue ?


----------



## tolliv

Prada card holder for my mini pochette (As if I needed a card holder)


----------



## spg517

Cheated on Chanel with Hermes. My first Birkin!


----------



## lasttotheparty

spg517 said:


> Cheated on Chanel with Hermes. My first Birkin!




Totally worth cheating for!


----------



## BettyLouboo

Gucci Tian supreme duffle! [emoji7] Perfect carry on size for travel!! Haven't bought anything Gucci in over a decade but their latest collections had my head turning!


----------



## ceedoan

While I love premier designers (Chanel is my number one love) I also love some contemporary ones! Here are two new additions to my Mansur Gavriel family [emoji7]


----------



## averagejoe

ceedoan said:


> While I love premier designers (Chanel is my number one love) I also love some contemporary ones! Here are two new additions to my Mansur Gavriel family [emoji7]
> View attachment 3358153



Wow! I haven't seen the Mansur Gavriel bag on the left before. It is stunning! Congratulations!


----------



## ky_ly78

My first balenciaga City Giant Silver hardware in Bleu Obscur!  Bought this spring collection of 2015 and only wore it for the first time this weekend.  Amazingly surprised at how much I really like it.  Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## ky_ly78

FunBagz said:


> My non-Chanel haul from my recent trip to Paris and Vienna.  Most of the LV items were purchased for presents, but the cles and TP 15 in the first pic were presents to me from me!   And thanks to my incredible DH, some wrist candy!



Wow amazing!  Love all your purchases!  Especially the Rolex!  Drooling over it.  That is next on my wish list of must haves.  But for now I will admire yours for the time being until I get my hands on one &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## ceedoan

averagejoe said:


> Wow! I haven't seen the Mansur Gavriel bag on the left before. It is stunning! Congratulations!




Thanks!! It's their lady bag in the mini version that just made its debut this spring [emoji7] I love it!


----------



## lookieloo

tolliv said:


> Prada card holder for my mini pochette (As if I needed a card holder)



I want that card holder. How are you liking It?


----------



## tolliv

lookieloo said:


> I want that card holder. How are you liking It?


 I am loving it!!!


----------



## lookieloo

tolliv said:


> I am loving it!!!



How many cards can you fit?


----------



## tolliv

lookieloo said:


> How many cards can you fit?




I amply carried 2, plus cash that day because I wanted a slim fit in with he pochette. My guess is, you can carry at least 10-13. Maybe more.


----------



## Jereni

I'll share this - my other designer love is Proenza Schouler and I've been looking for this bag, in this color, since last Jan. 

In March I bought a seasonal Chanel that was pretty much this same color, but every time I tried it on I just kept thinking about this bag. Long story short, I returned the seasonal and like 3 weeks later this popped up on eBay. New condition with tags still attached! I'm stoked.


----------



## betty_boop

Finally found a pair of shoes to match the bag.. [emoji171]


----------



## lookieloo

tolliv said:


> I amply carried 2, plus cash that day because I wanted a slim fit in with he pochette. My guess is, you can carry at least 10-13. Maybe more.



Wow, that's a lot more than I expected. Thanks!


----------



## lookieloo

betty_boop said:


> View attachment 3360644
> 
> 
> Finally found a pair of shoes to match the bag.. [emoji171]



Gorgeous!


----------



## topglamchic

Jereni said:


> I'll share this - my other designer love is Proenza Schouler and I've been looking for this bag, in this color, since last Jan.
> 
> In March I bought a seasonal Chanel that was pretty much this same color, but every time I tried it on I just kept thinking about this bag. Long story short, I returned the seasonal and like 3 weeks later this popped up on eBay. New condition with tags still attached! I'm stoked.
> 
> View attachment 3360524
> 
> 
> View attachment 3360525




Love this Jereni, and also love your bag showcase.


----------



## loveLuxhandbags

My newest addictions...  Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Shan29

My new dior reflected sunglasses in my favorite metallic pink! I know the model is past season but loving how slim it is compared to my previous pair of dior. Perfect match to my mini pink flap[emoji847]


----------



## Evonnedale

Went shopping at gucci yesterday and got 40 percent discount for the key pouch and 50 percent discount for the shoes. &#128536;


----------



## Dextersmom

Picked up my 3rd Clic H today; white with rose gold in pm.


----------



## lasttotheparty

betty_boop said:


> View attachment 3360644
> 
> 
> Finally found a pair of shoes to match the bag.. [emoji171]




Both are stunning and tdf!!!


----------



## baghagg

My brand new Gucci Bamboo Shopper Tote in color 'Champagne' sitting at the head of the table


----------



## Emerson

Jereni said:


> I'll share this - my other designer love is Proenza Schouler and I've been looking for this bag, in this color, since last Jan.
> 
> In March I bought a seasonal Chanel that was pretty much this same color, but every time I tried it on I just kept thinking about this bag. Long story short, I returned the seasonal and like 3 weeks later this popped up on eBay. New condition with tags still attached! I'm stoked.
> 
> View attachment 3360524
> 
> 
> View attachment 3360525



You look amazing!!!


----------



## tolliv

I picked.up a Goyard pouch today. Love it!


----------



## clu13

Hermes Oran in patent Epsom Bordeaux - color was released as part of the winter line last week in Europe


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

clu13 said:


> Hermes Oran in patent Epsom Bordeaux - color was released as part of the winter line last week in Europe
> 
> View attachment 3374197



Oh my! I absolutely love these. So beautiful!


----------



## mintyvintage

any varina fans? I just got this black calf pair at a steal!!  when it comes to leather shoes I still can't bring myself to get Chanel yet. hopefully someday.


----------



## Jereni

baghagg said:


> My brand new Gucci Bamboo Shopper Tote in color 'Champagne' sitting at the head of the table




Love this [emoji7][emoji7][emoji8][emoji9][emoji122]


----------



## baghagg

Jereni said:


> Love this [emoji7][emoji7][emoji8][emoji9][emoji122]



Thank you Jereni, very much!


----------



## baghagg

loveLuxhandbags said:


> My newest addictions...  Thanks for letting me share.



Love em all,  especially the black pumps,  who makes them?


----------



## baghagg

Jereni said:


> I'll share this - my other designer love is Proenza Schouler and I've been looking for this bag, in this color, since last Jan.
> 
> In March I bought a seasonal Chanel that was pretty much this same color, but every time I tried it on I just kept thinking about this bag. Long story short, I returned the seasonal and like 3 weeks later this popped up on eBay. New condition with tags still attached! I'm stoked.
> 
> View attachment 3360524
> 
> 
> View attachment 3360525



Great bag,  Jereni, and  you look beautiful!


----------



## baghagg

spg517 said:


> Cheated on Chanel with Hermes. My first Birkin!



Congratulations!   It's  gorgeous


----------



## baghagg

BettyLouboo said:


> Gucci Tian supreme duffle! [emoji7] Perfect carry on size for travel!! Haven't bought anything Gucci in over a decade but their latest collections had my head turning!
> 
> View attachment 3356358



I love this bag!  Congratulations!


----------



## LovEmAll

I have been away for quite a while and lately have been spending more time on the H forum, but wanted to share this beauty with my Chanel forum friends!  [emoji7]. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## tolliv

I cheated on Chanel again.


----------



## baghagg

Tulip2 said:


> Although the only "children" I have are fur babies, I still got a gift for myself.
> My VCA Pink Gold BTF Ring in MOP & Diamonds from the Flying Beauties Collection.
> View attachment 3352934
> 
> View attachment 3352935
> 
> I'm truly in love. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Simply stunning,  Tulip2!


----------



## Evonnedale

mintyvintage said:


> View attachment 3375763
> View attachment 3375764
> 
> 
> any varina fans? I just got this black calf pair at a steal!!  when it comes to leather shoes I still can't bring myself to get Chanel yet. hopefully someday.


Very nice shoes mintyvintage. [emoji106] actually I find tory burch Minnie more comfortable than chanel flats.


----------



## mintyvintage

Evonnedale said:


> Very nice shoes mintyvintage. [emoji106] actually I find tory burch Minnie more comfortable than chanel flats.




thank you!!!  can't get enough of Ferragamo but maybe I shd give Tory burch a try.


----------



## mintyvintage

LovEmAll said:


> I have been away for quite a while and lately have been spending more time on the H forum, but wanted to share this beauty with my Chanel forum friends!  [emoji7]. Thanks for letting me share!




gorgeous bag! is it rouge color?[emoji134]&#127995;


----------



## LovEmAll

mintyvintage said:


> gorgeous bag! is it rouge color?[emoji134]&#127995;




Thanks dear!   Yep it's rouge Casaque &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Jereni

LovEmAll said:


> I have been away for quite a while and lately have been spending more time on the H forum, but wanted to share this beauty with my Chanel forum friends!  [emoji7]. Thanks for letting me share!




Ooh what a lovely color. Congrats!


----------



## LovEmAll

Jereni said:


> Ooh what a lovely color. Congrats!




Thanks so much Jereni [emoji253]


----------



## Tulip2

Tulip2 said:


> Although the only "children" I have are fur babies, I still got a gift for myself.
> My VCA Pink Gold BTF Ring in MOP & Diamonds from the Flying Beauties Collection.
> View attachment 3352934
> 
> View attachment 3352935
> 
> I'm truly in love. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;





baghagg said:


> Simply stunning,  Tulip2!



Thanks baghagg!  It's truly one of the most lovely rings that I have.  I wear it all the time.  It truly makes my heart sing.


----------



## loveLuxhandbags

baghagg said:


> Love em all,  especially the black pumps,  who makes them?



Thanks.  It's Charlotte Olympia.


----------



## Dextersmom

LovEmAll said:


> I have been away for quite a while and lately have been spending more time on the H forum, but wanted to share this beauty with my Chanel forum friends!  [emoji7]. Thanks for letting me share!


Oh...that color is truly beautiful, so deep and rich...congrats on finding this beauty.


----------



## Canneiv

Got something small at lovely price!


----------



## Dextersmom

Canneiv said:


> Got something small at lovely price!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3379117
> View attachment 3379118


Very pretty...I love Ferragamo too...so classic.


----------



## cityivy

My first Valentino rockstuds (bday gift from fiance) and my first H purchase!


----------



## clu13

Anniversary gift - expected a Chanel bag but was pleasantly surprised


----------



## Dextersmom

Gorgeous watch!! Congrats.


----------



## baghagg

clu13 said:


> Anniversary gift - expected a Chanel bag but was pleasantly surprised
> 
> View attachment 3388364


Love your watch,  what are the specs?

Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Tall1Grl

Dannijo chandelier earrings! Love these! Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## LovEmAll

Dextersmom said:


> Oh...that color is truly beautiful, so deep and rich...congrats on finding this beauty.



Thanks dear [emoji253][emoji253][emoji253]


----------



## clu13

Dextersmom said:


> Gorgeous watch!! Congrats.




Thank you! [emoji485][emoji485][emoji485][emoji485]




baghagg said:


> Love your watch,  what are the specs?
> 
> Thank you! It was preowned since my husband's employee worked in a jewelry store/her dad is one of the best Rolex repairmen in the country. It believe it's a 31mm oyster perpetual date just MOP.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## m_ichele

clu13 said:


> Hermes Oran in patent Epsom Bordeaux - color was released as part of the winter line last week in Europe
> 
> View attachment 3374197



Pretty! How comfortable are Oran? They appear lightly padded so are they comfortable enough to wear for a few hours of walking?


----------



## steffysstyle

Meet my Garden Party 30


----------



## helenhandbag

Also cheated...H again...here we go (there's even another item peeking out but haven't unboxed it yet)


----------



## LovEmAll

helenhandbag said:


> Also cheated...H again...here we go (there's even another item peeking out but haven't unboxed it yet)
> View attachment 3389919
> View attachment 3389918



Lovely!  Congrats on your goodies.  I've been eyeing the legends for a while...tried them on and everything but haven't jumped on them yet..how do you like them?


----------



## helenhandbag

LovEmAll said:


> Lovely!  Congrats on your goodies.  I've been eyeing the legends for a while...tried them on and everything but haven't jumped on them yet..how do you like them?



Thanks! On the legends...love them. Just so comfy and great with jeans [emoji8]


----------



## iamrose

Purchased these wallet card case combo from LV flagship store in Paris on my last trip .


----------



## betty_boop

Got this to fit in my Chanel boy.. Love this cutie..


----------



## clu13

m_ichele said:


> Pretty! How comfortable are Oran? They appear lightly padded so are they comfortable enough to wear for a few hours of walking?



They are comfortable but not for hours of walking. I have a very high arch so no flat is good for me for hours of walking - I need arch support.


----------



## Mae002

Got my new Louis Vuitton Alma BB in silver and black more than a week ago. So in love with this bag as much as my Chanel bags, Lol!


----------



## m_ichele

clu13 said:


> They are comfortable but not for hours of walking. I have a very high arch so no flat is good for me for hours of walking - I need arch support.



Thanks for the info [emoji2]


----------



## rk4265

I've strayed to h..... I'm afraid I'm going to get addicted


----------



## LovEmAll

rk4265 said:


> View attachment 3393344
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've strayed to h..... I'm afraid I'm going to get addicted



Congrats!  Such a beauty.  I feel you!  I've den down the slippery H slope and cannot get off!  Lol [emoji521][emoji521][emoji521]


----------



## Bisoux78

My holy grail LV bags...Presenting my *Galliera* twinsies!


----------



## Elsbeth_

My dior tribal earrings (I will be exchanging the rose gold ones, they're chipped )


----------



## babycinnamon

Mae002 said:


> Got my new Louis Vuitton Alma BB in silver and black more than a week ago. So in love with this bag as much as my Chanel bags, Lol!
> 
> View attachment 3392862
> View attachment 3392863



Love epi metal!! I have it in the twist chain wallet. It's sooo versatile and pretty! Congrats


----------



## Jereni

steffysstyle said:


> Meet my Garden Party 30
> 
> View attachment 3389905



Oh my gosh I LOVE this!!! Is there a color code you can share?


----------



## steffysstyle

Jereni said:


> Oh my gosh I LOVE this!!! Is there a color code you can share?



Thank you it's the colour "Gold".


----------



## jchen815

LovEmAll said:


> I have been away for quite a while and lately have been spending more time on the H forum, but wanted to share this beauty with my Chanel forum friends!  [emoji7]. Thanks for letting me share!



[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## mrsspoon6

Tall1Grl said:


> Dannijo chandelier earrings! Love these! Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 3388631
> View attachment 3388630



I love these! Where did you find them??


----------



## Tall1Grl

mrsspoon6 said:


> I love these! Where did you find them??


Thank you!
I got an email from dannijo.com for their Father's Day/Flag day sale in June.  Dannijo.com  under sale section!


----------



## skimilk

Bisoux78 said:


> My holy grail LV bags...Presenting my *Galliera* twinsies!


Belated congrats! Love my Galliera in Damier Azur... it's the only LV I still wear consistently. I've read somewhere they discontinued the style? (So outta LV loop!) The twins look so beautiful together!


----------



## Bisoux78

skimilk said:


> Belated congrats! Love my Galliera in Damier Azur... it's the only LV I still wear consistently. I've read somewhere they discontinued the style? (So outta LV loop!) The twins look so beautiful together!


Thanks Skimilk! Yes, the Galliera was discontinued back in 2013 I believe. I had my chance to get the Mono while in Paris back in 2012 but I opted for the Retiro instead! I've regretted that decision ever since. Finally, I came across both bags through Fashionphile and this time, I did NOT hesitate. lol. Looking to add the Azur print to complete the set.


----------



## Lizluvschanel

Mae002 said:


> Got my new Louis Vuitton Alma BB in silver and black more than a week ago. So in love with this bag as much as my Chanel bags, Lol!
> 
> View attachment 3392862
> View attachment 3392863



Your bag looks gorgeous Any pics of inside of bag? Model pic?


----------



## Jereni

So excited for my new Manolo Blahniks   They are perfect with my MV woc.


----------



## LovEmAll

[QvUOTE="Elsbeth_, post: 30412399, member: 519219"]My dior tribal earrings (I will be exchanging the rose gold ones, they're chipped )

View attachment 3403407

	

		
			
		

		
	
[/QUOTE]
lovely! How do you like them?


----------



## Elsbeth_

LovEmAll said:


> [QvUOTE="Elsbeth_, post: 30412399, member: 519219"]My dior tribal earrings (I will be exchanging the rose gold ones, they're chipped )
> 
> View attachment 3403407


lovely! How do you like them?[/QUOTE]
Hi LovEmAll, I love them; they are a bit heavier then I anticipated; but still okay for me. I'm afraid now these will be becoming a new addiction; more tribal earrings equals more parts to combine together right?


----------



## may0112

*Been loving this one, but idk if i should get it or wait til nxt spring for a pink chanel square mini.. A big difference in prices.. Does anyone have furla metropolis before? What do you guys think? ><*


----------



## LovEmAll

Elsbeth_ said:


> lovely! How do you like them?


Hi LovEmAll, I love them; they are a bit heavier then I anticipated; but still okay for me. I'm afraid now these will be becoming a new addiction; more tribal earrings equals more parts to combine together right? [/QUOTE]

Lol.  So true!  They are so fun and the combinations are endless!  I haven't brought myself to purchase them but I've been eyeing them for a long while.  Enjoy dear!


----------



## March786

Still can't believe I managed to scoop these in the sale! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Casaque7




----------



## Casaque7

May to july
Ostritch poppy bayswater.red ostritch mini lilly.gucci pyhton large jackie o,hermes vermillion 35 birkin.I was suppose to get to get a car

Sent from my SM-T560 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Dextersmom

My first h bag has arrived!!  I am so excited and I can't believe how soft and beautiful the leather is!  My kitty Walter also approves. Here is my brand new Hermes Evelyne Gold PM.


----------



## Jereni

Casaque7 said:


> May to july
> Ostritch poppy bayswater.red ostritch mini lilly.gucci pyhton large jackie o,hermes vermillion 35 birkin.I was suppose to get to get a car
> 
> Sent from my SM-T560 using PurseForum mobile app



ROTFL


----------



## Elsbeth_

Dextersmom said:


> My first h bag has arrived!!  I am so excited and I can't believe how soft and beautiful the leather is!  My kitty Walter also approves. Here is my brand new Hermes Evelyne Gold PM.



The first of many to follow dextersmom? Congrats! Looking good once again!!

How I would love to be a little fly who can spy in your handbag collection


----------



## FunBagz

Dextersmom said:


> My first h bag has arrived!!  I am so excited and I can't believe how soft and beautiful the leather is!  My kitty Walter also approves. Here is my brand new Hermes Evelyne Gold PM.



Congrats, Dextersmom! The color is stunning!


----------



## Forex

Casaque7 said:


> May to july
> Ostritch poppy bayswater.red ostritch mini lilly.gucci pyhton large jackie o,hermes vermillion 35 birkin.I was suppose to get to get a car
> 
> Sent from my SM-T560 using PurseForum mobile app


Omg i laughed so hard. I would trade my car for bags if my DH approves lol


----------



## Forex

Dextersmom said:


> My first h bag has arrived!!  I am so excited and I can't believe how soft and beautiful the leather is!  My kitty Walter also approves. Here is my brand new Hermes Evelyne Gold PM. [emoji813]


Gorgeous


----------



## auntynat

Dextersmom said:


> My first h bag has arrived!!  I am so excited and I can't believe how soft and beautiful the leather is!  My kitty Walter also approves. Here is my brand new Hermes Evelyne Gold PM.



This looks fabulous, it really suits you. Enjoy!


----------



## Dextersmom

Elsbeth_ said:


> The first of many to follow dextersmom? Congrats! Looking good once again!!
> 
> How I would love to be a little fly who can spy in your handbag collection



Thank you and ha, you are funny.


----------



## Dextersmom

Forex said:


> Gorgeous



Thank you!


----------



## Dextersmom

auntynat said:


> This looks fabulous, it really suits you. Enjoy!



Thank you so much!


----------



## bh4me

Casaque7 said:


> May to july
> Ostritch poppy bayswater.red ostritch mini lilly.gucci pyhton large jackie o,hermes vermillion 35 birkin.I was suppose to get to get a car
> 
> Sent from my SM-T560 using PurseForum mobile app


LOL... Quite the trade off!


----------



## auntynat

Casaque7 said:


> May to july
> Ostritch poppy bayswater.red ostritch mini lilly.gucci pyhton large jackie o,hermes vermillion 35 birkin.I was suppose to get to get a car
> 
> Sent from my SM-T560 using PurseForum mobile app



Now this made me laugh! Lovely pieces, enjoy!


----------



## Casaque7

auntynat said:


> Now this made me laugh! Lovely pieces, enjoy!


Thanks,and dont forget my red lamb jumbo........mayb xmas ill get a car


----------



## Casaque7




----------



## Forex

Casaque7 said:


>


[emoji173]  this blue.


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> My first h bag has arrived!!  I am so excited and I can't believe how soft and beautiful the leather is!  My kitty Walter also approves. Here is my brand new Hermes Evelyne Gold PM.


Love the beautiful color and can tell the leather is amazing even in the photo. However, your cat stole the show a bit! (want to pat that beautiful fur!)


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> Love the beautiful color and can tell the leather is amazing even in the photo. However, your cat stole the show a bit! (want to pat that beautiful fur!)



Thanks Vanana and my Walter is a special love.


----------



## betty_boop

My first pair of Gucci sneakers.. Going to wear them for travels.. Hope they are comfortable..


----------



## clu13

Dextersmom said:


> My first h bag has arrived!!  I am so excited and I can't believe how soft and beautiful the leather is!  My kitty Walter also approves. Here is my brand new Hermes Evelyne Gold PM.



Congrats - my first (and only) H is the GM revision. I love the color, it goes with everything. Enjoy! It looks perfect on you!


----------



## clu13

Philip stein horizon bracelet in rose gold - Nothing too special but I need my natural frequency technology - I really want sleep bracelet


----------



## rk4265

clu13 said:


> Philip stein horizon bracelet in rose gold - Nothing too special but I need my natural frequency technology - I really want sleep bracelet
> 
> View attachment 3432837


Lovely! Can I ask what is the sleep bracelet?


----------



## clu13

rk4265 said:


> Lovely! Can I ask what is the sleep bracelet?



Philip Stein made a bracelet that is just for sleeping - put it on 30 min before sleeping and the natural frequency that encourages sleep allegedly kicks in. I have always had terrible issues with sleep. After having a sleep study done, the problem was identified but my only choice is medication and I won't do that. So I'm
constantly trying homeopathic solutions. PS products work for me. Some people do not benefit.  I have 2 watches and a wine wand (that was their original product).


----------



## Casaque7

Mulberry ostritch steel mini lilly purse on chain,with rest of blue ...ish family


----------



## LVChanelLISA

I am usually a Chanel girl, but I have fallen in love with Hermes!

Presenting my 1st Hermes Birkin Bag!

Color: Etoupe 
Leather: Togo
Size: 35 CM
Hardware: Gold

Thanks for letting me share!!

View attachment 3435642


View attachment 3435643


View attachment 3435644


View attachment 3435645


----------



## LVChanelLISA

LVChanelLISA said:


> I am usually a Chanel girl, but I have fallen in love with Hermes!
> 
> Presenting my 1st Hermes Birkin Bag!
> 
> Color: Etoupe
> Leather: Togo
> Size: 35 CM
> Hardware: Gold
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!!
> 
> View attachment 3435642
> 
> 
> View attachment 3435643
> 
> 
> View attachment 3435644
> 
> 
> View attachment 3435645



It looks like the pics didn't post, so let's try this again!


----------



## baghagg

LVChanelLISA said:


> It looks like the pics didn't post, so let's try this again!
> 
> View attachment 3435651
> 
> 
> View attachment 3435652
> 
> 
> View attachment 3435653
> 
> 
> View attachment 3435654
> 
> 
> View attachment 3435655


Beautiful LVChanelLISA!  Did you have to wait long for it? 

Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## LVChanelLISA

baghagg said:


> Beautiful LVChanelLISA!  Did you have to wait long for it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app



Thank you baghagg! There was a definite wait, but patience is the key when it comes to Hermes.


----------



## Dextersmom

So this isn't a bag, but I did bring home my first blue box from Tiffany today.  i have been wanting one for a while now, I just couldn't decide on a metal or size.  Today, however, was the day!  Here is my DBTY in yellow gold with a .41 carat diamond.  As you can see, my kitty Walter is enjoying
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 the sparkle.


----------



## leooh

Dextersmom said:


> So this isn't a bag, but I did bring home my first blue box from Tiffany today.  i have been wanting one for a while now, I just couldn't decide on a metal or size.  Today, however, was the day!  Here is my DBTY in yellow gold with a .41 carat diamond.  As you can see, my kitty Walter is enjoying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3436965
> View attachment 3436966
> View attachment 3436967
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the sparkle.



[emoji322][emoji106][emoji322]love the sparkle of the dbty! such a special first piece from Tiffany! and Walter is sooo cute!


----------



## Dextersmom

leooh said:


> [emoji322][emoji106][emoji322]love the sparkle of the dbty! such a special first piece from Tiffany! and Walter is sooo cute!



Thank you so much leooh!!


----------



## Casaque7




----------



## Dextersmom

clu13 said:


> Congrats - my first (and only) H is the GM revision. I love the color, it goes with everything. Enjoy! It looks perfect on you!



Thank you clu13!!  sorry for the late response....somehow I missed your comment.


----------



## ari

Casaque7 said:


>



This is so fab! Congrats!


----------



## Casaque7

ari said:


> This is so fab! Congrats!


Thank you,my second one,i just love it[emoji16]


----------



## MissFluffyCat

I've had a big Tiffany wallet that I love for years; it's fine in the 227 but too bulky in smaller reissues. This is the Hermes Dogon long wallet style (bleu atoll), it's still big (I hate folding my notes) but much flatter.


----------



## May Loh

Hermes Farandole 120cm necklace


----------



## missyb

LVChanelLISA said:


> It looks like the pics didn't post, so let's try this again!
> 
> View attachment 3435651
> 
> 
> View attachment 3435652
> 
> 
> View attachment 3435653
> 
> 
> View attachment 3435654
> 
> 
> View attachment 3435655



Love your new bag and your lladro pieces


----------



## Jereni

New Jimmy Choos [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175][emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️




Perfect pair with my dark fuchsia WOC...


----------



## Casaque7

Just think such a good idea,although,you get better items in usa


----------



## skimilk

Casaque7 said:


>


I love this! What was the price if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Dextersmom

Just picked up my new Cartier Tank Francaise with pink mother of pearl face.  I have wanted this watch for over a year and I love it.


----------



## Casaque7

skimilk said:


> I love this! What was the price if you don't mind me asking?


£2600,i love it too


----------



## Casaque7

Dextersmom said:


> Just picked up my new Cartier Tank Francaise with pink mother of pearl face.  I have wanted this watch for over a year and I love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3442596
> View attachment 3442597
> View attachment 3442603


Your so lucky,its beauifull,they dont do meduim,my fav combo,enjoy[emoji4]


----------



## fatcat2523

My recent purchase to my mom 
Contour Kelly with red resin and indigo leather along with Contour birkin


----------



## Casaque7




----------



## Dextersmom

This morning I got a call from the lovely SA I have worked with at H.  He said they received a very rare mini Evelyne in Bougainvillea and he thought I might like it.  I said I would love to come by and see it after work and he said he would hold it for me.  When I arrived, they were busy and he asked me to come into the back because he didn't want the other customers to see it.  He told me that their boutique has only received one of these in the last 4 years.  The second he opened the box I knew.  The color was perfect, the leather...amazing and it is truly light as air.  i am so excited that she is mine.


----------



## Forex

Dextersmom said:


> This morning I got a call from the lovely SA I have worked with at H.  He said they received a very rare mini Evelyne in Bougainvillea and he thought I might like it.  I said I would love to come by and see it after work and he said he would hold it for me.  When I arrived, they were busy and he asked me to come into the back because he didn't want the other customers to see it.  He told me that their boutique has only received one of these in the last 4 years.  The second he opened the box I knew.  The color was perfect, the leather...amazing and it is truly light as air.  i am so excited that she is mine. [emoji813]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3449585
> View attachment 3449586
> View attachment 3449588
> View attachment 3449590
> View attachment 3449592


Beautiful mini Evelyne Dextersmom. I love all the mini on you [emoji7]


----------



## mintyvintage

Dextersmom said:


> This morning I got a call from the lovely SA I have worked with at H.  He said they received a very rare mini Evelyne in Bougainvillea and he thought I might like it.  I said I would love to come by and see it after work and he said he would hold it for me.  When I arrived, they were busy and he asked me to come into the back because he didn't want the other customers to see it.  He told me that their boutique has only received one of these in the last 4 years.  The second he opened the box I knew.  The color was perfect, the leather...amazing and it is truly light as air.  i am so excited that she is mine.
> View attachment 3449585
> View attachment 3449586
> View attachment 3449588
> View attachment 3449590
> View attachment 3449592



that's a lovely Color!! May I know how tall u are to gauge where the bag falls?


----------



## Dextersmom

Forex said:


> Beautiful mini Evelyne Dextersmom. I love all the mini on you [emoji7]



Thank you!


----------



## Dextersmom

mintyvintage said:


> that's a lovely Color!! May I know how tall u are to gauge where the bag falls?



Thanks and I am just under 5'9.


----------



## mintyvintage

Dextersmom said:


> Thanks and I am just under 5'9.



Omg I'm only 5'3. Seems like the length would be too long on me[emoji27]


----------



## Casaque7




----------



## lookieloo

Dextersmom said:


> This morning I got a call from the lovely SA I have worked with at H.  He said they received a very rare mini Evelyne in Bougainvillea and he thought I might like it.  I said I would love to come by and see it after work and he said he would hold it for me.  When I arrived, they were busy and he asked me to come into the back because he didn't want the other customers to see it.  He told me that their boutique has only received one of these in the last 4 years.  The second he opened the box I knew.  The color was perfect, the leather...amazing and it is truly light as air.  i am so excited that she is mine.
> View attachment 3449585
> View attachment 3449586
> View attachment 3449588
> View attachment 3449590
> View attachment 3449592



I didn't know it came in this size. I love it!


----------



## Dextersmom

lookieloo said:


> I didn't know it came in this size. I love it!



Thank you!


----------



## leooh

Dextersmom said:


> This morning I got a call from the lovely SA I have worked with at H.  He said they received a very rare mini Evelyne in Bougainvillea and he thought I might like it.  I said I would love to come by and see it after work and he said he would hold it for me.  When I arrived, they were busy and he asked me to come into the back because he didn't want the other customers to see it.  He told me that their boutique has only received one of these in the last 4 years.  The second he opened the box I knew.  The color was perfect, the leather...amazing and it is truly light as air.  i am so excited that she is mine.
> View attachment 3449585
> View attachment 3449586
> View attachment 3449588
> View attachment 3449590
> View attachment 3449592



really suits you perfectly! do you like the bigger one better or the mini better?


----------



## Dextersmom

leooh said:


> really suits you perfectly! do you like the bigger one better or the mini better?



Thank you leooh!!  I love it, not sure if I could pick a favorite though....that would be like choosing between my Reissue and my Mini....and I love them all!


----------



## Casaque7




----------



## Casaque7




----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Gorgeous shoes Casaque7


----------



## ceedoan

Went a bit mad for LV!!! (With 2 more SLGs otw [emoji48][emoji16][emoji1]) officially setting sail for ban island!!!! [emoji569]️[emoji569]️[emoji569]️


----------



## Tonimack

ceedoan said:


> Went a bit mad for LV!!! (With 2 more SLGs otw [emoji48][emoji16][emoji1]) officially setting sail for ban island!!!! [emoji569]️[emoji569]️[emoji569]️
> 
> View attachment 3462106



Very nice purchases! Great taste!


----------



## ceedoan

Also got my first orange box!! [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## ceedoan

Tonimack said:


> Very nice purchases! Great taste!



Thank u dear!! I just LVoe all the limited edition pieces!! [emoji7]


----------



## Evonnedale

ceedoan said:


> Also got my first orange box!! [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3462113


Wow! All the slgs look great!!! So tempting for me [emoji16]


----------



## manomi

My first LOVE bracelet  Pink gold with 4 diamonds..


----------



## Miss CC

manomi said:


> My first LOVE bracelet  Pink gold with 4 diamonds..



Beautiful piece enjoy!!


----------



## Jereni

Casaque7 said:


> View attachment 3461424
> View attachment 3461425



  [emoji7]

Those are literally the most beautiful flats I've ever seen!


----------



## Casaque7

Jereni said:


> [emoji7]
> 
> Those are literally the most beautiful flats I've ever seen!


Thank you,i love them too[emoji2]


----------



## Casaque7

tua said:


> Gorgeous shoes Casaque7[emoji813]


Thanks[emoji2]


----------



## ceedoan

Seriously cheating on Coco with Louis this month!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## stylevialauren

ceedoan said:


> Seriously cheating on Coco with Louis this month!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 3462869


OMG I think this is so cute!!!!


----------



## ceedoan

stylevialauren said:


> OMG I think this is so cute!!!!



thanks!! i just can't resist these LE pieces!


----------



## minicupcake

New work tote: Dior Ultradior bag!  Reminds me of the GST, but it is smaller and less boxy.  The calf leather is seriously hassle free.  Also love the deep burgundy color.


----------



## rsimo

minicupcake said:


> New work tote: Dior Ultradior bag!  Reminds me of the GST, but it is smaller and less boxy.  The calf leather is seriously hassle free.  Also love the deep burgundy color.
> View attachment 3463212
> View attachment 3463213



This is so gorgeous ! I've been emailing Dior about its availability  in US and they finally said its only available in Europe & Middle East , is that where you got it or is it now available in US ?


----------



## minicupcake

rsimo said:


> This is so gorgeous ! I've been emailing Dior about its availability  in US and they finally said its only available in Europe & Middle East , is that where you got it or is it now available in US ?


I got this in Hong Kong, so it is available in Asia as well.  I did ask the SA about availability in the U.S.  He said as far as he knows, they are introducing this in EU and Asia "first", but U.S. should get it later.  I did hear that some department stores in the UK like Harrods or Selfridge ship, so maybe worth a try?  The leather and craftsmanship on these are impeccable, and the price point is surprisingly low (ok not cheap, but low by today's designer handbag standards).  I love my Chanels, but this wins by a mile in terms of value for your money.


----------



## Robin_B

My first handbag addiction was Bal. I have a few Chanel pieces I've recently purchased but still lacked that logical choice for a daily bag. Of course this pebbled small city reminds me of caviar so it caught my eye


----------



## Crunchy2

Dextersmom said:


> This morning I got a call from the lovely SA I have worked with at H.  He said they received a very rare mini Evelyne in Bougainvillea and he thought I might like it.  I said I would love to come by and see it after work and he said he would hold it for me.  When I arrived, they were busy and he asked me to come into the back because he didn't want the other customers to see it.  He told me that their boutique has only received one of these in the last 4 years.  The second he opened the box I knew.  The color was perfect, the leather...amazing and it is truly light as air.  i am so excited that she is mine.
> View attachment 3449585
> View attachment 3449586
> View attachment 3449588
> View attachment 3449590
> View attachment 3449592



That is beautiful! I would love one but they are very difficult to find!


----------



## Dextersmom

Crunchy2 said:


> That is beautiful! I would love one but they are very difficult to find!



Thank you.  I hope that one will come your way.


----------



## jpezmom

mintyvintage said:


> Omg I'm only 5'3. Seems like the length would be too long on me[emoji27]


I am 5' and wear mine cross-body so could definitely work for you!  It's super cute and holds more than you think.


----------



## mintyvintage

jpezmom said:


> I am 5' and wear mine cross-body so could definitely work for you!  It's super cute and holds more than you think.



Thanks for informing! I'm hesitant also cuz I rarely wear my bags crossbody. I like them on the shoulder more [emoji38]


----------



## rsimo

minicupcake said:


> I got this in Hong Kong, so it is available in Asia as well.  I did ask the SA about availability in the U.S.  He said as far as he knows, they are introducing this in EU and Asia "first", but U.S. should get it later.  I did hear that some department stores in the UK like Harrods or Selfridge ship, so maybe worth a try?  The leather and craftsmanship on these are impeccable, and the price point is surprisingly low (ok not cheap, but low by today's designer handbag standards).  I love my Chanels, but this wins by a mile in terms of value for your money.



Thanks for the info ! Enjoy it in good health it reflects great taste [emoji2]


----------



## Casaque7

Pale green,the price was only 279.i now have pale blue kitten heels,pale blue ballys,and theses


----------



## Forex

Casaque7 said:


> Pale green,the price was only 279.i now have pale blue kitten heels,pale blue ballys,and theses


Beautiful!!!! Where did you get them with such a great price


----------



## Casaque7

Thanks,mythesesa,uk

Sent from my SM-T560 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## deltalady

Gucci Signature Zip Around Card Case in Navy. I wanted to give my Chanel flap card case a break.


----------



## deltalady

Also picked up this LV mini pochette to store my makeup in


----------



## Miss CC

My new Hermes clic h bracelet in white with ghw. [emoji173]️


----------



## ceedoan

I'm sorry Coco but Louis' SLG game is strong right now [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]. I am hoping your cruise '17 collection will bring me back over!! 



View attachment 3469293


----------



## ceedoan

Miss CC said:


> My new Hermes clic h bracelet in white with ghw. [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3468732
> 
> View attachment 3468733



We're fraternal twins with this one! [emoji7] congrats  it's so pretty, I'm already wanting a second!!


----------



## Miss CC

ceedoan said:


> We're fraternal twins with this one! [emoji7] congrats  it's so pretty, I'm already wanting a second!!



Thank you!!  I so want a second one already  [emoji48]


----------



## topglamchic

A Lady G keychain



Thanks for letting me share


----------



## Robin_B

I am watch shopping and would love advice on size. One is 31mm and the other is 36mm. I am 5'3


----------



## Dextersmom

Robin_B said:


> View attachment 3475998
> View attachment 3475999
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am watch shopping and would love advice on size. One is 31mm and the other is 36mm. I am 5'3



Both look lovely on you.  I prefer the smaller one.  It looks elegant and timeless, imo.


----------



## Melow

Robin_B said:


> View attachment 3475998
> View attachment 3475999
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am watch shopping and would love advice on size. One is 31mm and the other is 36mm. I am 5'3



I love the 31!!

Is it rosegold two tone with black mother of pearl dial?


----------



## FunBagz

My recent non-Chanel Purchases!  I’ve never been much of a designer shoe girl because I am really hard on my shoes, but I decided to dip my toe in  when I was able to score these sales.  The Bal wedges are a bit narrow and may be going back, but the others are amazing!  Thanks for letting me share!

JC Ari 110mm Shimmer (gold/black finish): $261
JC Ari 110mm Navy Suede: $304
Aquazzura Tango Suede Wedge Espadrille (khaki/nude): $188
CoSTUME NATIONAL Black Ankle Boot: $308
Balenciaga Black Gladiator Wedge: $327


----------



## Dextersmom

I am a Balenciaga girl in my heart and when I heard they were discontinuing the aged brass hardware, I knew I had to get a Classic Black City.  She arrived yesterday and I love her.


----------



## baghagg

Robin_B said:


> View attachment 3475998
> View attachment 3475999
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am watch shopping and would love advice on size. One is 31mm and the other is 36mm. I am 5'3


The 31 looks best on you for size,  style, color and I prefer a fluted bezel to a smooth one.   I actually tried this on in the Bahamas over the summer,  I should have purchased it!   What is the price?


----------



## Robin_B

Melow said:


> I love the 31!!
> 
> Is it rosegold two tone with black mother of pearl dial?


Yes! I decided on 31 with pink dial and diamonds. I couldn't believe the MOP was a bigger upgrade than diamonds!


----------



## Robin_B

baghagg said:


> The 31 looks best on you for size,  style, color and I prefer a fluted bezel to a smooth one.   I actually tried this on in the Bahamas over the summer,  I should have purchased it!   What is the price?


I think retail on this exact watch is 14,450. This jeweler offered me 10% discount.


----------



## Melow

Robin_B said:


> Yes! I decided on 31 with pink dial and diamonds. I couldn't believe the MOP was a bigger upgrade than diamonds!



Oh im so happy for u !!!!!! Can u show us some pics??? Im hoping to get a rolex soon but i cant choose the dial! I wanted BMOP but i feel like it makes the watch look a little too granma-ish? If you know what I mean.. Im in my twenties now and i feel like BMOP will look to serious haha

So i was also thinking of either silver or pink dial!


----------



## Robin_B

Melow said:


> Oh im so happy for u !!!!!! Can u show us some pics??? Im hoping to get a rolex soon but i cant choose the dial! I wanted BMOP but i feel like it makes the watch look a little too granma-ish? If you know what I mean.. Im in my twenties now and i feel like BMOP will look to serious haha
> 
> So i was also thinking of either silver or pink dial!


That's exactly my thought too with the BMOP. It is actually a more expensive upgrade than diamonds. The pink dial is newer and BMOP has been out awhile. I prefer the pink dial over MOP.


----------



## Melow

Robin_B said:


> That's exactly my thought too with the BMOP. It is actually a more expensive upgrade than diamonds. The pink dial is newer and BMOP has been out awhile. I prefer the pink dial over MOP.



What are your thoughts on regular mop?

It so hard to choose a rolex [emoji27]


----------



## Robin_B

Melow said:


> What are your thoughts on regular mop?
> 
> It so hard to choose a rolex [emoji27]


It's classy but for the $2500 upgrade I'd rather go diamonds for $1900.


----------



## Miss CC

Just got my first Cartier love bracelet today in yg. Soooo excited [emoji7]. Third pic is the love stacked with the diamond juc....hopefully my next Cartier purchase [emoji4].


----------



## March786

A wonderful anniversary present from my husband


----------



## Kendie26

March786 said:


> A wonderful anniversary present from my husband


oh WOW, that is absolutely beautiful.....totally LOVE LOVE LOVE it! Congrats & Happy Anniversary. What a perfect gift!


----------



## ceedoan

My birthday month is starting off strong!!! [emoji23][emoji7][emoji322]


----------



## ceedoan

Miss CC said:


> Just got my first Cartier love bracelet today in yg. Soooo excited [emoji7]. Third pic is the love stacked with the diamond juc....hopefully my next Cartier purchase [emoji4].
> 
> View attachment 3488276
> 
> View attachment 3488277
> View attachment 3488278



OMGGGGG


----------



## Miss CC

ceedoan said:


> OMGGGGG



Thank you ceedoan!! [emoji4]


----------



## Miss CC

ceedoan said:


> My birthday month is starting off strong!!! [emoji23][emoji7][emoji322]
> 
> View attachment 3511881



Beautiful!!  It's my bday month too lol. Happy bday to us! [emoji173]️


----------



## March786

Kendie26 said:


> oh WOW, that is absolutely beautiful.....totally LOVE LOVE LOVE it! Congrats & Happy Anniversary. What a perfect gift!



Thankyou so much, it's very special [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## FunBagz

ceedoan said:


> My birthday month is starting off strong!!! [emoji23][emoji7][emoji322]
> 
> View attachment 3511881



❤️ this bag! Congrats and Happy Bithday Month!


----------



## Dextersmom

ceedoan said:


> My birthday month is starting off strong!!! [emoji23][emoji7][emoji322]
> 
> View attachment 3511881



Congrats on this beauty and Happy Birthday!!


----------



## ceedoan

Miss CC said:


> Beautiful!!  It's my bday month too lol. Happy bday to us! [emoji173]️





FunBagz said:


> ❤️ this bag! Congrats and Happy Bithday Month!





Dextersmom said:


> Congrats on this beauty and Happy Birthday!!



thanks ladies!!! it's only nov 4th and i'm already getting a tan on BAN ISLAND.


----------



## Baghongkonglady

I just bought a YSL college tote in grey and am in love. One thing which bugs me about Chanel is having to wait for years to find a colour I have in mind. I wanted a dark grey bag and this one is perfect. Sorry, Karl.


----------



## Melow

No chanel for me this christmas since I got this baby watch as a christmas gift!


----------



## XCCX

Dextersmom said:


> I am a Balenciaga girl in my heart and when I heard they were discontinuing the aged brass hardware, I knew I had to get a Classic Black City.  She arrived yesterday and I love her.
> View attachment 3478759
> View attachment 3478760



Balenciaga is my 2nd love after Chanel, they are my workhourses.. I have a black with g12 silver hardware city.. and a special edition silver city with classic ruthenium hardware [emoji7]


----------



## deltalady

I got this Gucci silk & wool shawl from the private sale


----------



## Miss CC

deltalady said:


> I got this Gucci silk & wool shawl from the private sale
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3529368



Love the shawl!  It's beautiful [emoji4]


----------



## betty_boop

Since I misplaced my Chanel card holder..  [emoji24] gotta a YSL one to fit in my new Chanel mini [emoji51]


----------



## Sery Brazil

new YSL lipgloss! hehe love it


----------



## XCCX

These are obviously not a one-time purchase but rather collected over the years..

I thought I'd share here as I feel that Chanel subforum is like home to me [emoji173]️ and these are after all non-Chanel indulgences right?

Jewelry is my other addiction beside Chanel, so here we go..


----------



## Miss CC

xactreality said:


> These are obviously not a one-time purchase but rather collected over the years..
> 
> I thought I'd share here as I feel that Chanel subforum is like home to me [emoji173]️ and these are after all non-Chanel indulgences right?
> 
> Jewelry is my other addiction beside Chanel, so here we go..
> 
> View attachment 3534936
> 
> 
> View attachment 3534937
> 
> 
> View attachment 3534938
> 
> 
> View attachment 3534943
> 
> 
> View attachment 3534944
> 
> 
> View attachment 3534939
> 
> 
> View attachment 3534940
> 
> 
> View attachment 3534941
> 
> 
> View attachment 3534942



Beautiful collection!!


----------



## Miss CC

Trying on some VCA bracelets. DH purchased the gold vintage Alhambra for my birthday [emoji4].


----------



## jaimejovoy

I have some other luxury non Chanel loves but even before Chanel was my love of perfume... particularly Serge Lutens (6 are here).

I force myself to get rid of a perfume if it doesn't fit in this tray. Sadly that's meant several awesome discontinued frags over the years 

I do have a couple Chanel frags, including Pour Monsieur euro edition


----------



## XCCX

Miss CC said:


> Beautiful collection!!



Thank you! [emoji257]


----------



## XCCX

Miss CC said:


> View attachment 3535468
> 
> 
> Trying on some VCA bracelets. DH purchased the gold vintage Alhambra for my birthday [emoji4].



Congrats on that gorgeous bracelet  and happy birthday!


----------



## Miss CC

xactreality said:


> Congrats on that gorgeous bracelet  and happy birthday!



Thank you so much!! [emoji173]️


----------



## Kendie26

xactreality said:


> These are obviously not a one-time purchase but rather collected over the years..
> 
> I thought I'd share here as I feel that Chanel subforum is like home to me [emoji173]️ and these are after all non-Chanel indulgences right?
> 
> Jewelry is my other addiction beside Chanel, so here we go..
> 
> View attachment 3534936
> 
> 
> View attachment 3534937
> 
> 
> View attachment 3534938
> 
> 
> View attachment 3534943
> 
> 
> View attachment 3534944
> 
> 
> View attachment 3534939
> 
> 
> View attachment 3534940
> 
> 
> View attachment 3534941
> 
> 
> View attachment 3534942


Wow, EVERYTHING is to-die-for gorgeous!


----------



## Kendie26

Miss CC said:


> View attachment 3535468
> 
> 
> Trying on some VCA bracelets. DH purchased the gold vintage Alhambra for my birthday [emoji4].


Super STUNNING!!! Love the entire arm candy stack....happy birthday (belated or upcoming) dear Miss CC!


----------



## Crunchy2

xactreality said:


> These are obviously not a one-time purchase but rather collected over the years..
> 
> I thought I'd share here as I feel that Chanel subforum is like home to me [emoji173]️ and these are after all non-Chanel indulgences right?
> 
> Jewelry is my other addiction beside Chanel, so here we go..
> 
> View attachment 3534936
> 
> 
> View attachment 3534937
> 
> 
> View attachment 3534938
> 
> 
> View attachment 3534943
> 
> 
> View attachment 3534944
> 
> 
> View attachment 3534939
> 
> 
> View attachment 3534940
> 
> 
> View attachment 3534941
> 
> 
> View attachment 3534942



Stunning! Where are the pieces from in the last two photos, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## XCCX

Kendie26 said:


> Wow, EVERYTHING is to-die-for gorgeous!



Thank you! [emoji257]



Crunchy2 said:


> Stunning! Where are the pieces from in the last two photos, if you don't mind me asking?



Thank you! Both were custom made by a local jeweler.


----------



## Crunchy2

xactreality said:


> Thank you! [emoji257]
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! Both were custom made by a local jeweler.



Beautiful!


----------



## XCCX

Crunchy2 said:


> Beautiful!



I'm so sorry, I thought your talking about the diamond solitaire ring and the yellow gold diamond band.

The pieces you asked about in the last 2 photos are by Van Cleef and Arpels.


----------



## Jereni

Miss CC said:


> View attachment 3535468
> 
> 
> Trying on some VCA bracelets. DH purchased the gold vintage Alhambra for my birthday [emoji4].



They look beautiful on you!


----------



## Jereni

I'll share this - my latest obsession. My husband and I are big watch people and I've been looking for an interesting gold tone watch that wasn't over the top and blingy. 

Recently we discovered the watches made by Shinola and I'm so in love with their style. It's wonderfully retro. This one is called the Canfield.


----------



## Real Authentication

[emoji122][emoji122][emoji122][emoji122][emoji122][emoji122][emoji179][emoji33]


----------



## jaimejovoy

Jereni said:


> I'll share this - my latest obsession. My husband and I are big watch people and I've been looking for an interesting gold tone watch that wasn't over the top and blingy.
> 
> Recently we discovered the watches made by Shinola and I'm so in love with their style. It's wonderfully retro. This one is called the Canfield.
> 
> View attachment 3535947



Shinola watches are beautiful! Also I have the smaller version of that flap bag in navy. They look great together


----------



## clu13

I stopped at Goyard after the visit to 31 Rue Cambon for just a little souvenir. I love the Sainte-Marie soft clutch.


----------



## Jereni

jaimejovoy said:


> Shinola watches are beautiful! Also I have the smaller version of that flap bag in navy. They look great together



Thanks! Yeah I love this WOC. Burgundy goes with a lot of my wardrobe.


----------



## Forex

xactreality said:


> These are obviously not a one-time purchase but rather collected over the years..
> 
> I thought I'd share here as I feel that Chanel subforum is like home to me [emoji173]️ and these are after all non-Chanel indulgences right?
> 
> Jewelry is my other addiction beside Chanel, so here we go..
> 
> View attachment 3534936
> 
> 
> View attachment 3534937
> 
> 
> View attachment 3534938
> 
> 
> View attachment 3534943
> 
> 
> View attachment 3534944
> 
> 
> View attachment 3534939
> 
> 
> View attachment 3534940
> 
> 
> View attachment 3534941
> 
> 
> View attachment 3534942





Beautiful collection [emoji7]. I'm never into jewelry much but i literally drool over your collection [emoji11]


----------



## XCCX

Forex said:


> Beautiful collection [emoji7]. I'm never into jewelry much but i literally drool over your collection [emoji11]



Thank you! You're so sweet


----------



## Miss CC

Jereni said:


> They look beautiful on you!



Thank you jereni!!


----------



## Miss CC

Kendie26 said:


> Super STUNNING!!! Love the entire arm candy stack....happy birthday (belated or upcoming) dear Miss CC!



Thank you kendie!!  It was actually yesterday [emoji4].


----------



## Miss CC

Jereni said:


> I'll share this - my latest obsession. My husband and I are big watch people and I've been looking for an interesting gold tone watch that wasn't over the top and blingy.
> 
> Recently we discovered the watches made by Shinola and I'm so in love with their style. It's wonderfully retro. This one is called the Canfield.
> 
> View attachment 3535947



Gorgeous!!  And love the MV [emoji4].


----------



## Kendie26

Miss CC said:


> Thank you kendie!!  It was actually yesterday [emoji4].


hope it was your best bday yet! We are "Sagittarian twins"


----------



## liz_

Hermes Alligator cdc


----------



## Dextersmom

Miss CC said:


> View attachment 3535468
> 
> 
> Trying on some VCA bracelets. DH purchased the gold vintage Alhambra for my birthday [emoji4].



I love it!!! Congrats and Happy Birthday!


----------



## Dextersmom

My December purchase starts with an H!!  Here she is, my new Evelyne PM in Rouge Tomate.  I'm so in love with her.


----------



## FunBagz

Beautiful H, Dextersmom!  That color is "WOW"!


----------



## Miss CC

Dextersmom said:


> My December purchase starts with an H!!  Here she is, my new Evelyne PM in Rouge Tomate.  I'm so in love with her.
> View attachment 3541596
> View attachment 3541597
> View attachment 3541598
> View attachment 3541599
> View attachment 3541600
> View attachment 3541601



Stunning!!


----------



## March786

Dextersmom said:


> My December purchase starts with an H!!  Here she is, my new Evelyne PM in Rouge Tomate.  I'm so in love with her.
> View attachment 3541596
> View attachment 3541597
> View attachment 3541598
> View attachment 3541599
> View attachment 3541600
> View attachment 3541601


Wow that's stunning, love the colour!
Congratulations and wishing you lots of happy times with your new h


----------



## chanelkittykat

Dextersmom said:


> My December purchase starts with an H!!  Here she is, my new Evelyne PM in Rouge Tomate.  I'm so in love with her.
> View attachment 3541596
> View attachment 3541597
> View attachment 3541598
> View attachment 3541599
> View attachment 3541600
> View attachment 3541601


Lovely action pictures and beautiful bag. Congrats!


----------



## Forex

Dextersmom said:


> My December purchase starts with an H!!  Here she is, my new Evelyne PM in Rouge Tomate.  I'm so in love with her.
> View attachment 3541596
> View attachment 3541597
> View attachment 3541598
> View attachment 3541599
> View attachment 3541600
> View attachment 3541601



Beautiful Evelyn. How do you like this style?


----------



## Dextersmom

Forex said:


> Beautiful Evelyn. How do you like this style?





FunBagz said:


> Beautiful H, Dextersmom!  That color is "WOW"!





Miss CC said:


> Stunning!!





March786 said:


> Wow that's stunning, love the colour!
> Congratulations and wishing you lots of happy times with your new h





chanelkittykat said:


> Lovely action pictures and beautiful bag. Congrats!



Thank you all so much for your lovely comments!!! 

Forex, I adore this style!  The leather is like butter and I love how effortless this bag is and I also love how it molds to the body.  This is my third Evelyne and second in the PM size. My other is a mini.


----------



## Forex

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you all so much for your lovely comments!!!
> 
> Forex, I adore this style!  The leather is like butter and I love how effortless this bag is and I also love how it molds to the body.  This is my third Evelyne and second in the PM size. My other is a mini.




I like this style a lot too, and I'm thinking of the mini size. Ugh i wish i have a herme store nearby so i can try them on.


----------



## angelicskater16

Got another Goyard Saint Louie GM in grey & Leash & Collar! [emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## XCCX

I posted a while ago about my jewelry love beside Chanel..

Well.. here's another love (trouble)! [emoji7]


----------



## Sparkletastic

I've had some fun filling some little gaps in my wardrobe. 

I'm not typically a fan of Louis Vuitton but I needed a small bag for knocking about and purchased the Louis Vuitton LockMe II BB in Noir.


And, I needed some gold hoops so I bought these adorable 18k YG Gucci horsebit drop hoops.


Now, it's back to Chanel. I have my eye on a couple of options.


----------



## FunBagz

Sparkletastic said:


> I've had some fun filling some little gaps in my wardrobe.
> 
> I'm not typically a fan of Louis Vuitton but I needed a small bag for knocking about and purchased the Louis Vuitton LockMe II BB in Noir.
> View attachment 3549909
> 
> And, I needed some gold hoops so I bought these adorable 18k YG Gucci horsebit drop hoops.
> View attachment 3549910
> 
> Now, it's back to Chanel. I have my eye on a couple of options.



I am also not a big LV fan (own several of their SLGs, but only one bag in leather), but I also really like this LockMe II BB! And those earrings are fantastic!  Congrats!


----------



## Sparkletastic

FunBagz said:


> I am also not a big LV fan (own several of their SLGs, but only one bag in leather), but I also really like this LockMe II BB! And those earrings are fantastic!  Congrats!


Thanks! I'm really excited about both.


----------



## Miss CC

xactreality said:


> I posted a while ago about my jewelry love beside Chanel..
> 
> Well.. here's another love (trouble)! [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3549892
> 
> 
> View attachment 3549893
> 
> 
> View attachment 3549894
> 
> 
> View attachment 3549895



Just stunning!!  I've been looking to purchase one but still undecided [emoji38].


----------



## Kendie26

Sparkletastic said:


> I've had some fun filling some little gaps in my wardrobe.
> 
> I'm not typically a fan of Louis Vuitton but I needed a small bag for knocking about and purchased the Louis Vuitton LockMe II BB in Noir.
> View attachment 3549909
> 
> And, I needed some gold hoops so I bought these adorable 18k YG Gucci horsebit drop hoops.
> View attachment 3549910
> 
> Now, it's back to Chanel. I have my eye on a couple of options.


Both are lovely Sparkle! I'm like you, not an LV girl (no offense meant obviously to the tons of folks that are LV lovers!!)..but your bag looks great!! Those earrings are GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## Miss CC

A little something from Hermes [emoji4].


----------



## Kendie26

Miss CC said:


> A little something from Hermes [emoji4].
> 
> View attachment 3551743
> View attachment 3551746
> View attachment 3551747
> View attachment 3551748


FABULOUS!!! What a true, lifetime classic! Congrats Miss CC!


----------



## ceedoan

Couldn't wait until Sunday to open!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] merry early xmas to me. Also marks very last bag purchase of 2016. [emoji4]


----------



## Miss CC

Kendie26 said:


> FABULOUS!!! What a true, lifetime classic! Congrats Miss CC!



Thank you so much sweet kendie!! [emoji173]️


----------



## Miss CC

ceedoan said:


> Couldn't wait until Sunday to open!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] merry early xmas to me. Also marks very last bag purchase of 2016. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3552826



Beautiful bag ceedoan!!  Merry early Xmas!!


----------



## Bother Free

These are so cute and I couldn't resist them


----------



## ceedoan

Miss CC said:


> A little something from Hermes [emoji4].
> 
> View attachment 3551743
> View attachment 3551746
> View attachment 3551747
> View attachment 3551748



love it!! is this your last purchase of 2016 as well???


----------



## Gjminton

M


----------



## Miss CC

ceedoan said:


> love it!! is this your last purchase of 2016 as well???



I sure hope so for my wallet's sake lol [emoji38].


----------



## Miss CC

ceedoan said:


> love it!! is this your last purchase of 2016 as well???



Well I said it was my last but nooooo I just made another one today lol. Will be posting it once I receive [emoji23][emoji38].


----------



## jax818

ceedoan said:


> Couldn't wait until Sunday to open!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] merry early xmas to me. Also marks very last bag purchase of 2016. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3552826



Congrats!  This is such a great bag!  Enjoy!


----------



## angelicskater16

My new fendi strap!


----------



## allure244

My first two Kelly's. The first is from FSH in Paris and the second is from my local store. 

1) Rouge vif tadelakt leather Kelly 32 retourne GHW
2) Etoupe Togo leather Kelly 35 retourne GHW

I feel so blessed [emoji4]. Wishing everyone on tpf a healthy and happy holidays [emoji898][emoji322][emoji898][emoji322]


----------



## Sparkletastic

Something simple to fill a gap in my casual jewelry basics - WG & diamond bangle bracelet.


----------



## Bother Free

Ending 2016 with these cuties 
Hope everyone will have an amazing 2017!


----------



## Bother Free

Thank you for letting me share


----------



## Miss CC

Adding another clic h to my collection. Color is rose dragee. Gorgeous ballerina pink [emoji177].


----------



## Miss CC

Bother Free said:


> Thank you for letting me share
> 
> View attachment 3560861
> 
> View attachment 3560866



These are too cute!!


----------



## baghagg

Louis Vuitton Monogram Scarf in Pomme d'Amour and Saint Laurent Tributes in Marine Blue.  Thank you for allowing me to share and Happy New Year!


----------



## Bother Free

Miss CC said:


> These are too cute!!


Thank you so much!!


----------



## doreen999

Love the color on this LV Bag !!!


----------



## Alexa67

Now the winter can come ....but please not too cold. This scarfs with the the all over hearts I loved from the first view.


----------



## Forex

allure244 said:


> View attachment 3556081
> 
> 
> My first two Kelly's. The first is from FSH in Paris and the second is from my local store.
> 
> 1) Rouge vif tadelakt leather Kelly 32 retourne GHW
> 2) Etoupe Togo leather Kelly 35 retourne GHW
> 
> I feel so blessed [emoji4]. Wishing everyone on tpf a healthy and happy holidays [emoji898][emoji322][emoji898][emoji322]



Not one, but two Kelly [emoji7] I'm super jelly here. They are gorgeous. Congrats and happy holiday to you two


----------



## Forex

Bother Free said:


> Thank you for letting me share
> 
> View attachment 3560861
> 
> View attachment 3560866



Wow Bother Free, these are toooo cute


----------



## Forex

Miss CC said:


> Adding another clic h to my collection. Color is rose dragee. Gorgeous ballerina pink [emoji177].
> 
> View attachment 3562151
> 
> View attachment 3562153
> View attachment 3562155



[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️the color.


----------



## Bother Free

Forex said:


> Wow Bother Free, these are toooo cute


Thank you so much!!


----------



## Miss CC

Forex said:


> [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️the color.



Thank you forex!! [emoji173]


----------



## Dextersmom

Miss CC said:


> Adding another clic h to my collection. Color is rose dragee. Gorgeous ballerina pink [emoji177].
> 
> View attachment 3562151
> 
> View attachment 3562153
> View attachment 3562155



That color looks so, so  pretty on you Miss CC!! It pairs beautifully with your VCA bracelet!


----------



## Dextersmom

Alexa67 said:


> Now the winter can come ....but please not too cold. This scarfs with the the all over hearts I loved from the first view.
> 
> View attachment 3562714
> 
> View attachment 3562720



So pretty!!


----------



## Miss CC

Dextersmom said:


> That color looks so, so  pretty on you Miss CC!! It pairs beautifully with your VCA bracelet!



Thank you so much DM!! [emoji173]


----------



## Kendie26

Miss CC said:


> Adding another clic h to my collection. Color is rose dragee. Gorgeous ballerina pink [emoji177].
> 
> View attachment 3562151
> 
> View attachment 3562153
> View attachment 3562155


Whoa...prettiest bracelet duo I've laid eyes on....they look fantastic on you!! Congrats Miss CC!!


----------



## Alexa67

Dextersmom said:


> So pretty!!


Thank you Dextersmom, Beside bags scarfs are such a nice thing to collect


----------



## Miss CC

Kendie26 said:


> Whoa...prettiest bracelet duo I've laid eyes on....they look fantastic on you!! Congrats Miss CC!!



Thank you so much kendie!! [emoji173]


----------



## shopgirl4cc

My 5th Christian Louboutin boots  ( but this fun fun booties was on sale luckily  and it's my first sale purchase ) Thanks for letting me share my shoes addiction in CL here...


----------



## Chrangela27

Can't wait for warmer weather to wear these Valentino rockstud espadrilles.


----------



## Kendie26

shopgirl4cc said:


> View attachment 3566997
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 5th Christian Louboutin boots  ( but this fun fun booties was on sale luckily  and it's my first sale purchase ) Thanks for letting me share my shoes addiction in CL here...



Holy cripes are they ever über special!! [emoji7][emoji322][emoji177]


----------



## Robin_B

2016 was an expensive year. My first of two Chanel bags and my newest addition. My insurance agent will be happy


----------



## fishyxpisces13

My new Burberry cashmere/wool coat [emoji170] Purchased for 50% off. I also got a steal on a Burberry black wool coat, but haven't gotten around to taking a pic. 




And my new Zara patch bag and matching slip ons. I've been searching for this bag forever. I missed out during the summer sale and found them by chance this week for the current sale.


----------



## Miss CC

Robin_B said:


> 2016 was an expensive year. My first of two Chanel bags and my newest addition. My insurance agent will be happy



Beautiful!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> Holy cripes are they ever über special!! [emoji7][emoji322][emoji177]


Hi sweet girl Kendie~ 
Ohh you found me here too....Ok So....I confess I have another bad baaad addiction with CL and Valentino, YSL shoes....
But I'm sure many Chanel ladies have same addiction as well  that's why I wanted to post and confess here lol
This one is from Neiman in this week, but I've got a few more new CL pairs from Paris trip that I had real hard time to bring them all in my suite cases (with other V & YSL heels, beside Chanel and LV, Goyard bags, H accesories....) AND Paris local brands booties all together...  They're sleeping beauties in their boxes still....


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Chrangela27 said:


> Can't wait for warmer weather to wear these Valentino rockstud espadrilles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3568006


Ohhh I LOVE them!!


----------



## Kendie26

shopgirl4cc said:


> Hi sweet girl Kendie~
> Ohh you found me here too....Ok So....I confess I have another bad baaad addiction with CL and Valentino, YSL shoes....
> But I'm sure many Chanel ladies have same addiction as well  that's why I wanted to post and confess here lol
> This one is from Neiman in this week, but I've got a few more new CL pairs from Paris trip that I had real hard time to bring them all in my suite cases (with other V & YSL heels, beside Chanel and LV, Goyard bags, H accesories....) AND Paris local brands booties all together...  They're sleeping beauties in their boxes still....


Oh Yay! Thank you for your confession!!! I say "bring it on" & let us see your other obsessions!! All glorious choices. Those boots are like artwork....utterly phenomenal!!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> Oh Yay! Thank you for your confession!!! I say "bring it on" & let us see your other obsessions!! All glorious choices. Those boots are like artwork....utterly phenomenal!!!


Thank you thank you sooo much dear Kendie! I am sooo happy to met you here and ladies here we have no judgment on each other for our addiction ( collections with passion )


----------



## Kendie26

shopgirl4cc said:


> Thank you thank you sooo much dear Kendie! I am sooo happy to met you here and ladies here we have no judgment on each other for our addiction ( collections with passion )


Back at you Lovie! Wonderful meeting you & all the amazing folks on here!  I like your phrase "collections w/ passion" for addiction....it sounds prettier!!


----------



## Chrangela27

shopgirl4cc said:


> Ohhh I LOVE them!!


I do too even though I haven't worn them out yet but they're so comfy on. Now I need to get a black and gold handbag to match!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> Back at you Lovie! Wonderful meeting you & all the amazing folks on here!  I like your phrase "collections w/ passion" for addiction....it sounds prettier!!


LOL yes it sounds prettier  I didn't feel comfortable with "addiction" sounds tooooo sickness ( even if its all true lol ) Well, all is well by positive way!


----------



## Ice24

Gift from hubby 
Finally can use my coco handle with the twilly


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Ice24 said:


> Gift from hubby
> Finally can use my coco handle with the twilly
> View attachment 3569410
> 
> View attachment 3569411


Beautiful!!!


----------



## Ice24

shopgirl4cc said:


> Beautiful!!!


Thanks dear


----------



## betty_boop

Gucci ghost sneakers [emoji317]


----------



## March786

I absolutely loooove valentino Rockstud kitten heels, i was lucky to pick up my second pair in the sale


----------



## liz_

My recent purchases


----------



## Chrangela27

March786 said:


> I absolutely loooove valentino Rockstud kitten heels, i was lucky to pick up my second pair in the sale


They're so pretty! May I ask where you purchased them?


----------



## March786

Chrangela27 said:


> They're so pretty! May I ask where you purchased them?


Hello, thankyou 
They were from Farfetch, online


----------



## shopgirl4cc

March786 said:


> I absolutely loooove valentino Rockstud kitten heels, i was lucky to pick up my second pair in the sale


Congrats!!! Very pretty color you did great job on sale too


----------



## Chrangela27

March786 said:


> Hello, thankyou
> They were from Farfetch, online


Thanks, I'll keep a look out!  I missed the sale from the Valentino site.


----------



## March786

shopgirl4cc said:


> Congrats!!! Very pretty color you did great job on sale too


Thank you so much, it's perfect for my wardrobe and my budget only allows me to buy V on sale, so I was mega thrilled [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]



Chrangela27 said:


> Thanks, I'll keep a look out!  I missed the sale from the Valentino site.


Your welcome, keep checking the site as sometimes returned stock appears [emoji4]


----------



## liz_

betty_boop said:


> View attachment 3576259
> 
> 
> Gucci ghost sneakers [emoji317]



Love these Gucci sneakers [emoji7]


----------



## Ashlynl1

Kendie26 said:


> Holy cripes are they ever über special!! [emoji7][emoji322][emoji177]


So adorable!


----------



## liz_

My Hermes Birkin 30 in Black Togo leather and PHW!! I'm in love [emoji7]


----------



## bunnie159

just like it))))


----------



## SugarHazard

Fendi monster wallet. I love the colors and especially love the Straus crystal eyes! The leather is supple and beautiful.


----------



## SugarHazard

January is a very expensive month for me. Birthday months always are.


----------



## shopgirl4cc

bunnie159 said:


> just like it))))


Congrats!! Beautiful  I really adore Charlotte Olympia velvet shoes


----------



## Kendie26

I was looking for a new work bag & looked at numerous chanel totes, but shockingly they didn't do it for me when I saw them in person ( I was quite sad over this as many of you know I [emoji173]️Chanel!) I fell in love with this bag when it first launched last fall & decided it was time to be my new work bag. Please meet my Celine Tri-Fold bag[emoji4]The interior is amazing for organization plus I adore Celine quality.


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> I was looking for a new work bag & looked at numerous chanel totes, but shockingly they didn't do it for me when I saw them in person ( I was quite sad over this as many of you know I [emoji173]️Chanel!) I fell in love with this bag when it first launched last fall & decided it was time to be my new work bag. Please meet my Celine Tri-Fold bag[emoji4]The interior is amazing for organization plus I adore Celine quality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3582428
> View attachment 3582429
> View attachment 3582430


What a wonderful tote you picked!! Gorgeous quality leather and craftsmanship, look so soft and durable  I agree, it's not easy to find this kinds dairy work bags in Chanel. Chanel is the best in our hearts but can't beat these great totes for work  ( I can't live without my goyard totes to these purposes too  ) 
Congratulation on gorgeous quality Celine tote dear friend 

( I'm relaxing and checking PF at hotel lounge with champagne in vacation getaway... oh well unbelievable isn't it.  I confess I'm addicted to PF this much lol )


----------



## Kendie26

shopgirl4cc said:


> What a wonderful tote you picked!! Gorgeous quality leather and craftsmanship, look so soft and durable  I agree, it's not easy to find this kinds dairy work bags in Chanel. Chanel is the best in our hearts but can't beat these great totes for work  ( I can't live without my goyard totes to these purposes too  )
> Congratulation on gorgeous quality Celine tote dear friend
> 
> ( I'm relaxing and checking PF at hotel lounge with champagne in vacation getaway... oh well unbelievable isn't it.  I confess I'm addicted to PF this much lol )


Thanks kindly dear friend & so glad you were able to take your "impromptu" getaway to somewhere fabulous!! Enjoy the champagne!!


----------



## liz_

Kendie26 said:


> I was looking for a new work bag & looked at numerous chanel totes, but shockingly they didn't do it for me when I saw them in person ( I was quite sad over this as many of you know I [emoji173]️Chanel!) I fell in love with this bag when it first launched last fall & decided it was time to be my new work bag. Please meet my Celine Tri-Fold bag[emoji4]The interior is amazing for organization plus I adore Celine quality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3582428
> View attachment 3582429
> View attachment 3582430



This is gorgeous., great choice [emoji4]


----------



## Kendie26

liz_ said:


> This is gorgeous., great choice [emoji4]


thanks so much dear liz! I can't wait to use it tomorrow. I still have your Birkin in my head though!!


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> I was looking for a new work bag & looked at numerous chanel totes, but shockingly they didn't do it for me when I saw them in person ( I was quite sad over this as many of you know I [emoji173]️Chanel!) I fell in love with this bag when it first launched last fall & decided it was time to be my new work bag. Please meet my Celine Tri-Fold bag[emoji4]The interior is amazing for organization plus I adore Celine quality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3582428
> View attachment 3582429
> View attachment 3582430


Chanel totes are tricky.  kind of like boy bags - not easy to fall for one but when you do it's 
This bag has such clean lines, so discreet yet so classy and standout despite its simple design. You have very good taste my friend.


----------



## Miss CC

Kendie26 said:


> I was looking for a new work bag & looked at numerous chanel totes, but shockingly they didn't do it for me when I saw them in person ( I was quite sad over this as many of you know I [emoji173]️Chanel!) I fell in love with this bag when it first launched last fall & decided it was time to be my new work bag. Please meet my Celine Tri-Fold bag[emoji4]The interior is amazing for organization plus I adore Celine quality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3582428
> View attachment 3582429
> View attachment 3582430



I think you've made a fabulous choice kendie. I love Chanel too but have yet to find a tote that makes my heart flutter.  Beautiful Celine...enjoy your new bag [emoji4].


----------



## goldenfountain

Valentino rockstud in patent poudre, my first Pigalle, and the beautiful Lady Dior


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> Chanel totes are tricky.  kind of like boy bags - not easy to fall for one but when you do it's
> This bag has such clean lines, so discreet yet so classy and standout despite its simple design. You have very good taste my friend.





Miss CC said:


> I think you've made a fabulous choice kendie. I love Chanel too but have yet to find a tote that makes my heart flutter.  Beautiful Celine...enjoy your new bag [emoji4].


thank you my sweetest friends!! You are right Vanana, the chanel totes were a bit "tricky" for me....they are all lovely but this Celine "screamed" at me to come home w/ me! Thank you for all of your advice/comments/pics! xoxox
Miss CC dear, thank you & I'm sure you will find a fab/perfect tote for yourself as you have lovely taste!


----------



## Kendie26

goldenfountain said:


> Valentino rockstud in patent poudre, my first Pigalle, and the beautiful Lady Dior


Major Wow, Triple WOW actually....these are all amazing! Big congrats goldenfountain. I so would love a pair of rockstuds someday.


----------



## goldenfountain

Kendie26 said:


> Major Wow, Triple WOW actually....these are all amazing! Big congrats goldenfountain. I so would love a pair of rockstuds someday.


aw thanks for your kind words @Kendie26 !! I'm very happy with my rockstuds..now eyeing on the Hangisi heels my MB! They're soo expensive though..


----------



## Miss CC

goldenfountain said:


> Valentino rockstud in patent poudre, my first Pigalle, and the beautiful Lady Dior



Love love love!!  Especially those rockstuds [emoji173]


----------



## shopgirl4cc

goldenfountain said:


> Valentino rockstud in patent poudre, my first Pigalle, and the beautiful Lady Dior


Congrats on your first Pigalle!   All are so beautiful and great haul Golden! Your Dior look so elegant and quality lambskin 
So happy to be twines again on these V & CL  Ohh How I wish we were in the same city! haha it would be fun to go out together


----------



## goldenfountain

shopgirl4cc said:


> Congrats on your first Pigalle!   All are so beautiful and great haul Golden! Your Dior look so elegant and quality lambskin
> So happy to be twines again on these V & CL  Ohh How I wish we were in the same city! haha it would be fun to go out together


omg hii twin!!!  so excited I've found many twins in tpf 
I was hesitant for the longest time with CL because I read so many mixed reviews on them, but on receiving the Pigalle, I love them, they feel sooo comfy!!! (I haven't worn them outside yet though..I'm too scared to ruin the stunning red soles ugh )
I wish we lived in the same city too! It'd be so much fun and lovely to meet you in person  Are you travelling soon? Safe travels to you, and happy shopping hehe


----------



## nashpoo

[emoji317] my Gucci ghost tote! Something different from my typical Chanel flaps [emoji23]


----------



## shopgirl4cc

goldenfountain said:


> omg hii twin!!!  so excited I've found many twins in tpf
> I was hesitant for the longest time with CL because I read so many mixed reviews on them, but on receiving the Pigalle, I love them, they feel sooo comfy!!! (I haven't worn them outside yet though..I'm too scared to ruin the stunning red soles ugh )
> I wish we lived in the same city too! It'd be so much fun and lovely to meet you in person  Are you travelling soon? Safe travels to you, and happy shopping hehe


Yes that's why i love TPF where we can find similar fashion mates without any judgments here  I come here to relax and feels free to chat and enjoy viewing ladies happy hauls like yours   we have no judgment each other for our addictions here 
Ahaha  you're funny golden, do i look like a travel shopper?? hehehe  I don't know why you say that but no i don't have exact plan for next trip yet? Oh you know i did some haul during last travel but i have kid and not able to travel too often. I only travel when my family go together but not for shopping ( i do anyway though...lol ) Oh how i wish we could go to travel ourselves,  only ladies trip once, Would it be shopping madness?!


----------



## goldenfountain

shopgirl4cc said:


> Yes that's why i love TPF where we can find similar fashion mates without any judgments here  I come here to relax and feels free to chat and enjoy viewing ladies happy hauls like yours   we have no judgment each other for our addictions here
> Ahaha  you're funny golden, do i look like a travel shopper?? hehehe  I don't know why you say that but no i don't have exact plan for next trip yet? Oh you know i did some haul during last travel but i have kid and not able to travel too often. I only travel when my family go together but not for shopping ( i do anyway though...lol ) Oh how i wish we could go to travel ourselves,  only ladies trip once, Would it be shopping madness?!


Oops sorry I think I've mistaken you travelling for another lady friend of mine on here >< ! too many twins there are  I myself am travelling soon since it's Chinese new year coming up 
Yes I totally agree with the sharing similar passion for beautiful things here without judgements! If anything, we encourage and enable each other as well as share a load of useful information and insights, so that can only be positive  
I know rightt, I wish we could travel together one day, it'd totally be shopping wild haha.


----------



## shopgirl4cc

goldenfountain said:


> Oops sorry I think I've mistaken you travelling for another lady friend of mine on here >< ! too many twins there are  I myself am travelling soon since it's Chinese new year coming up
> Yes I totally agree with the sharing similar passion for beautiful things here without judgements! If anything, we encourage and enable each other as well as share a load of useful information and insights, so that can only be positive
> I know rightt, I wish we could travel together one day, it'd totally be shopping wild haha.


I see, yes my friend told me she's traveling too for Chinese New Year  Enjoy your Chinese holiday with your new beautiful goodies 

Yes I found a few friends here, we have exact similar tastes with Chanel and shoes collection   Best things here is we have no judgement for each other's obsession, isn't it great? Purse forum rocks


----------



## Ketaki

It's been a while. I try and stay off TPF to avoid temptation and be able to plan for the next bag. Here's what kept me away from the so very tempting Chanel Cruise collection. My Togo B35 in Rose Jaipur. [emoji813]️[emoji813]️


----------



## shoegirl1221

goldenfountain said:


> Valentino rockstud in patent poudre, my first Pigalle, and the beautiful Lady Dior


Gorgeous! Enjoy the rockstuds, I have the same and they are comfy and beautiful. I also have the pigalles 100 which are manageable. Get the hangisi, beautiful and also comfy for what they are(high heel).


----------



## March786

Ketaki said:


> It's been a while. I try and stay off TPF to avoid temptation and be able to plan for the next bag. Here's what kept me away from the so very tempting Chanel Cruise collection. My Togo B35 in Rose Jaipur. [emoji813]️[emoji813]️
> 
> View attachment 3590250
> 
> 
> View attachment 3590253


Wow that's stunning!!!! Congrats on your new beauty


----------



## Kendie26

Ketaki said:


> It's been a while. I try and stay off TPF to avoid temptation and be able to plan for the next bag. Here's what kept me away from the so very tempting Chanel Cruise collection. My Togo B35 in Rose Jaipur. [emoji813]️[emoji813]️
> 
> View attachment 3590250
> 
> 
> View attachment 3590253


  W-O-W W-O-W, W-O-W!!! Look at that most amazing color...truly a feast for the eyes!! CONGRATS on your magnificent bag!!!


----------



## CaribeanQueen

My first 2 Hermes pieces.  Not into the bags right now because they don't fit my lifestyle but I thought these two were. Hermes Bastia in Zanzibar blue and black/gold belt with guillochee buckle


----------



## Ljlj

CaribeanQueen said:


> My first 2 Hermes pieces.  Not into the bags right now because they don't fit my lifestyle but I thought these two were. Hermes Bastia in Zanzibar blue and black/gold belt with guillochee buckle
> View attachment 3590704



Wow love that vibrant blue color![emoji170]
Congrats on your Hermes purchases.

I feel the same way, not into H bags right now. I bought a bastia last year and haven't been tempted to buy anything else from the brand. [emoji4]


----------



## liz_

CaribeanQueen said:


> My first 2 Hermes pieces.  Not into the bags right now because they don't fit my lifestyle but I thought these two were. Hermes Bastia in Zanzibar blue and black/gold belt with guillochee buckle
> View attachment 3590704



Gorgeous, I have this same belt its very beautiful., enjoy your new goodies [emoji4]


----------



## deltalady

My recently purchased Lady Dior


----------



## March786

deltalady said:


> My recently purchased Lady Dior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3593917


She's beautiful


----------



## beanybaker

Trying something new....  from Paris with Luv


----------



## afashionista

New addition [emoji173]


----------



## Melbee

New 35 birkin verso gold with geranium lining with GHW.


----------



## Melbee

afashionista said:


> New addition [emoji173]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3594142


Beautiful!


----------



## liz_

Melbee said:


> New 35 birkin verso gold with geranium lining with GHW.



Gorgeous congrats [emoji322][emoji4]


----------



## liz_

Ive been on a shoe kick lately [emoji23] just got these after wanting them for over a year and always sold out.


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Melbee said:


> New 35 birkin verso gold with geranium lining with GHW.


Gorgeous birkin!!!  Congrats!!!!


----------



## Tatownz

My new Cartier Pave Thin Love [emoji4]


----------



## Kendie26

Tatownz said:


> My new Cartier Pave Thin Love [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3595579


 no words, no words!! Ahhhhhh! Lucky you as that is just breath-taking!!!


----------



## Kendie26

deltalady said:


> My recently purchased Lady Dior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3593917


So incredibly pretty & lady-like classy! Congrats bigtime deltalady!


----------



## liz_

Tatownz said:


> My new Cartier Pave Thin Love [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3595579



Gorgeous!


----------



## SugarHazard

Tatownz said:


> My new Cartier Pave Thin Love [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3595579




So pretty! It looks lovely on you!!


----------



## baghagg

Tatownz said:


> My new Cartier Pave Thin Love [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3595579


This is very beautiful,  does it have a hinged opening?


----------



## Tatownz

Hi Baghagg,
Thank you -  the thin love has a hinge and opens on one side. It does not separate into two pieces like the classic love. Hope that helps!


----------



## baghagg

Tatownz said:


> Hi Baghagg,
> Thank you -  the thin love has a hinge and opens on one side. It does not separate into two pieces like the classic love. Hope that helps!


Yes,  thank you Tatownz..  I knew the thin loves came this way,  wasn't sure about the diamond pieces.   So so beautiful,  congratulations!


----------



## Fab41

couldn't get it out of my mind... so finally caved in...


----------



## Passau

Brought a pair of CL Combat Boots.....


----------



## Melbee

Tatownz said:


> My new Cartier Pave Thin Love [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3595579


So stunning. Congratulations!  You wear it so well!


----------



## lovieluvslux

fishyxpisces13 said:


> My new Burberry cashmere/wool coat [emoji170] Purchased for 50% off. I also got a steal on a Burberry black wool coat, but haven't gotten around to taking a pic.
> 
> View attachment 3568121
> 
> 
> And my new Zara patch bag and matching slip ons. I've been searching for this bag forever. I missed out during the summer sale and found them by chance this week for the current sale.
> 
> View attachment 3568122
> View attachment 3568123


What a steal on the Burberry coat.  Congrats!


----------



## bunnie159

love my new bracelet )))))


----------



## Melbee

bunnie159 said:


> love my new bracelet )))))


This bracelet is amazing!!


----------



## bunnie159

thank you )))


----------



## Ketaki

Kendie26 said:


> W-O-W W-O-W, W-O-W!!! Look at that most amazing color...truly a feast for the eyes!! CONGRATS on your magnificent bag!!!





March786 said:


> Wow that's stunning!!!! Congrats on your new beauty




Thank you


----------



## Miss CC

Happy Sunday everyone!!  Wanted to share my new Cartier diamond juste un clou (juc) bracelet. Paired with my love...my new favorite stack!!  Thanks for letting me share [emoji4]


----------



## Miss CC

Tatownz said:


> My new Cartier Pave Thin Love [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3595579



I just saw the pave thin love today at the bouqitue. Absolutely stunning. Congrats [emoji4].


----------



## Melbee

Miss CC said:


> Happy Sunday everyone!!  Wanted to share my new Cartier diamond juste un clou (juc) bracelet. Paired with my love...my new favorite stack!!  Thanks for letting me share [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3603993
> View attachment 3603994


Gorgeous!  My dream stack!  Enjoy


----------



## Kendie26

Miss CC said:


> Happy Sunday everyone!!  Wanted to share my new Cartier diamond juste un clou (juc) bracelet. Paired with my love...my new favorite stack!!  Thanks for letting me share [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3603993
> View attachment 3603994


DAMN GIRL, look at you & that magnificent wrist of eye candy!!! WOOT!! Congrats bigtime & hope you are all settled in now


----------



## Miss CC

Melbee said:


> Gorgeous!  My dream stack!  Enjoy



Thank you so much!! [emoji173]


----------



## Miss CC

Kendie26 said:


> DAMN GIRL, look at you & that magnificent wrist of eye candy!!! WOOT!! Congrats bigtime & hope you are all settled in now



Thank you sweet kendie!!  The house is actually being built right now and will be ready for move in around June (it's a brand new home). Simultaneously we are trying to sell the house we are currently living in now. It has been a busy and hectic few weeks and I'm sure many months to come. It is all positive things though so I can't ask for more. I've missed all of you lovely tpf ladies though!! [emoji173][emoji8]


----------



## lovieluvslux

Congratulations. I've been wanting w/ Diamonds for a long time.  This is why I'm curtailing buying handbags.


----------



## Dextersmom

Miss CC said:


> Happy Sunday everyone!!  Wanted to share my new Cartier diamond juste un clou (juc) bracelet. Paired with my love...my new favorite stack!!  Thanks for letting me share [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3603993
> View attachment 3603994



Miss CC, major congrats!!  Your new bracelet looks stunning on you and also looks beautiful paired with your love.


----------



## Miss CC

lovieluvslux said:


> Congratulations. I've been wanting w/ Diamonds for a long time.  This is why I'm curtailing buying handbags.



Thank you!  I hope you're able to get one too!! You will love it so much [emoji173]. 



Dextersmom said:


> Miss CC, major congrats!!  Your new bracelet looks stunning on you and also looks beautiful paired with your love.



Thank you so much DM!! [emoji8][emoji173]


----------



## Kendie26

Miss CC said:


> Thank you sweet kendie!!  The house is actually being built right now and will be ready for move in around June (it's a brand new home). Simultaneously we are trying to sell the house we are currently living in now. It has been a busy and hectic few weeks and I'm sure many months to come. It is all positive things though so I can't ask for more. I've missed all of you lovely tpf ladies though!! [emoji173][emoji8]


Oh WOW, that's exciting but I sure do understand all the hectic-ness (is that a word?!!) I misunderstood from one of your previous posts as I thought you moved already...but June will be here before you know it!


----------



## OCMomof3

liz_ said:


> My recent purchases
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3577263
> View attachment 3577264
> View attachment 3577265


Love the PINK!!!  Gucci is killing it with their shoes right now.  Just bought the Marmonts and love them! Congrats!


----------



## OCMomof3

Gucci Marmont shoes, David Yurman ring, and LV Monogram scarf in Beige. I'm bag content for now and don't see any Chanel purchases, other than possibly a brooch, coming up soon.


----------



## AAngela

CaribeanQueen said:


> My first 2 Hermes pieces.  Not into the bags right now because they don't fit my lifestyle but I thought these two were. Hermes Bastia in Zanzibar blue and black/gold belt with guillochee buckle
> View attachment 3590704



Congratulations on your new belt and Bastia. I've just bought the black and gold belt with the brushed buckle. What made you choose the guillochee buckle? I love the colour of your Bastia too. [emoji4]


----------



## CaribeanQueen

AAngela said:


> Congratulations on your new belt and Bastia. I've just bought the black and gold belt with the brushed buckle. What made you choose the guillochee buckle? I love the colour of your Bastia too. [emoji4]



Hi AAngela,
Thanks.  I chose the guillochee buckle because it doesn't show scratches as much.  I plan to get the palladium/silver version as well.


----------



## AAngela

Thank you for replying. That's the reason I was considering the guillochee too but then bought the brushed buckle. I might still get the guillochee because I liked that one too.  It was quite a hard decision. 
Have a nice day [emoji4]. 
Angela


----------



## AAngela

Fab41 said:


> couldn't get it out of my mind... so finally caved in...



I love those boots. Congratulations [emoji4]


----------



## Bridgidu

I went to pick up my Chanel tote today, and came back with another bag... can't resist the pink interior lol


----------



## liz_

Bridgidu said:


> I went to pick up my Chanel tote today, and came back with another bag... can't resist the pink interior lol



Gorgeous I love totes! I'm thinking of getting a neverfull not sure if I want mono or DE the pink interior is stunning [emoji7] congrats


----------



## Bridgidu

liz_ said:


> Gorgeous I love totes! I'm thinking of getting a neverfull not sure if I want mono or DE the pink interior is stunning [emoji7] congrats



Thanks! I'm usually not an LV person. But I love the pink too much lol


----------



## Kendie26

Bridgidu said:


> I went to pick up my Chanel tote today, and came back with another bag... can't resist the pink interior lol


Congrats on BOTH of your new beauties Bridgidu! The pink interior on the LV is awesome indeed. I love that grey shade on your chanel.


----------



## Alexa67

Yesterday was the first feeling of spring, first flowers came out and I decided finally to buy the shoes I have an eye on since a long time. Love flats


----------



## tv_vt1809

Been cheating on Chanel recently...Not once, but twice haha. Here's presenting the duo LV Palm Springs backpack in the PM and mini sizes.


----------



## ginvickery

So I think I am done with all luxury shopping for the year! LOL. Today I ordered the following.
Gucci Marmount Ghost in Blue
Valentino Rockstud Ballet Slippers in black
LV Bag in Vernis Amarante
Chanel WOC Airlines edition in Lambskin

I can't wait until it all arrives! I will be sure to do a reveal.


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Miss CC said:


> Happy Sunday everyone!!  Wanted to share my new Cartier diamond juste un clou (juc) bracelet. Paired with my love...my new favorite stack!!  Thanks for letting me share [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3603993
> View attachment 3603994


OMG Miss CC! BIG CONGRATS!!!  GORGEOUS JUC!!!!  I've missed this thread until today but i saw your post in action thread


----------



## shopgirl4cc

tv_vt1809 said:


> Been cheating on Chanel recently...Not once, but twice haha. Here's presenting the duo LV Palm Springs backpack in the PM and mini sizes.


Wow, such cute pairs  Congrats on great palm spring collection!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Fab41 said:


> couldn't get it out of my mind... so finally caved in...



Love your cool boots! Congrats!


----------



## ceedoan

Anniversary gift from my dear, sweet hubby. First VCA piece, won't be the last!! [emoji7]


----------



## chicnfab

Pochette felicie and Jeanne wallet


----------



## luxfun

Chanel cheating never felt so good!!  It started innocently enough with Dior sunnies, but now I have really cheated. Here is my secret Dior family: a WOC diorama in silver microcannage, a small diorama in onyx (gunmetal) microcannage and dior gold microcannage tribal earrings! I guess you could say that I officially j'adore Dior!


----------



## Miss CC

shopgirl4cc said:


> OMG Miss CC! BIG CONGRATS!!!  GORGEOUS JUC!!!!  I've missed this thread until today but i saw your post in action thread



Thank you @shopgirl4cc!!  I've been so busy I haven't been able to come on here as much. Miss you ladies and all the lovely eye candy!! [emoji8][emoji173]


----------



## Miss CC

ceedoan said:


> Anniversary gift from my dear, sweet hubby. First VCA piece, won't be the last!! [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3614372



Congrats ceedoan it's gorgeous!!  Love VCA!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## shopgirl4cc

ceedoan said:


> Anniversary gift from my dear, sweet hubby. First VCA piece, won't be the last!! [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3614372


Beautiful! Congrats & Happy Anniversary ceedoan!


----------



## ceedoan

Miss CC said:


> Happy Sunday everyone!!  Wanted to share my new Cartier diamond juste un clou (juc) bracelet. Paired with my love...my new favorite stack!!  Thanks for letting me share [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3603993
> View attachment 3603994



I am so jealous [emoji13] they are both stunning my dear!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## shoegirl1221

Alexa67 said:


> Yesterday was the first feeling of spring, first flowers came out and I decided finally to buy the shoes I have an eye on since a long time. Love flats
> View attachment 3610762
> View attachment 3610763


I love these


----------



## shoegirl1221

Bridgidu said:


> I went to pick up my Chanel tote today, and came back with another bag... can't resist the pink interior lol


The pink interior looks stunning with the DE pattern.


----------



## shoegirl1221

ginvickery said:


> So I think I am done with all luxury shopping for the year! LOL. Today I ordered the following.
> Gucci Marmount Ghost in Blue
> Valentino Rockstud Ballet Slippers in black
> LV Bag in Vernis Amarante
> Chanel WOC Airlines edition in Lambskin
> 
> I can't wait until it all arrives! I will be sure to do a reveal.


That is going to be one massive reveal- excited for you all of those items are so nice.


----------



## annmac

Rolex Datejust 36 Rose gold [emoji173][emoji173][emoji173] This had been on my wishlist forever. I got the one on the right white MOP [emoji7] Thanks for letting me share [emoji4][emoji1317]


----------



## ginvickery

First LV purchase received today. I love Chanel always, but I love this LV!


----------



## jenian

This baby [emoji173]️[emoji7] will be mine on the 26th and will be my first Dior. 

Actually I passed by at the Dior boutique and asked if they have this bag and said that they will have a shipment coming in but not sure what will it be. After 2 days I received a call and the lady said they have the bag and will allow me to try it on and look if I really like the bag. They only have 1 in each style of the bag for spring collection. To cut my story short this bag is SOLD! [emoji4] i will pick her up on the 26th in which they'll launch their spring collection. Thanks for letting me share. Have a great weekend everyone.


----------



## Miss CC

annmac said:


> Rolex Datejust 36 Rose gold [emoji173][emoji173][emoji173] This had been on my wishlist forever. I got the one on the right white MOP [emoji7] Thanks for letting me share [emoji4][emoji1317]



This is just beautiful! I was eyeing the same one. Love big watches!!


----------



## Miss CC

ceedoan said:


> I am so jealous [emoji13] they are both stunning my dear!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Thank you and happy anniversary!! [emoji173]


----------



## annmac

Miss CC said:


> This is just beautiful! I was eyeing the same one. Love big watches!!



Was debating between the 36 and the 31. I ended up with the 36 I love big watches too [emoji6]


----------



## Kendie26

suzis said:


> Chanel cheating never felt so good!!  It started innocently enough with Dior sunnies, but now I have really cheated. Here is my secret Dior family: a WOC diorama in silver microcannage, a small diorama in onyx (gunmetal) microcannage and dior gold microcannage tribal earrings! I guess you could say that I officially j'adore Dior!


oh WOWEE!!! These are freaking INCREDIBLE!! I'm a tad jealous, but very happy for you! I was strongly considering a diorama & hope to have 1 someday! CONGRATS!


----------



## Kendie26

jenian said:


> This baby [emoji173]️[emoji7] will be mine on the 26th and will be my first Dior.
> 
> Actually I passed by at the Dior boutique and asked if they have this bag and said that they will have a shipment coming in but not sure what will it be. After 2 days I received a call and the lady said they have the bag and will allow me to try it on and look if I really like the bag. They only have 1 in each style of the bag for spring collection. To cut my story short this bag is SOLD! [emoji4] i will pick her up on the 26th in which they'll launch their spring collection. Thanks for letting me share. Have a great weekend everyone.
> 
> View attachment 3615798


Drop dead STUNNING....huge congrats on this beauty!!!


----------



## Kendie26

ceedoan said:


> Anniversary gift from my dear, sweet hubby. First VCA piece, won't be the last!! [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3614372


Very, VERY pretty ceedoan...Congrats on your anniversary!!


----------



## luxfun

Kendie26 said:


> oh WOWEE!!! These are freaking INCREDIBLE!! I'm a tad jealous, but very happy for you! I was strongly considering a diorama & hope to have 1 someday! CONGRATS!



AWWWW Thank you Kendie26  I highly recommend the diorama, so I say go for it!


----------



## jenian

Kendie26 said:


> Drop dead STUNNING....huge congrats on this beauty!!!



Thank you kendie26 [emoji4]


----------



## angelicskater16

My new Moncler Cardi & jacket & mini Valentino rock stud crossbody bag.


----------



## Chanellover2015

Got this and I'm loving it!


----------



## Alexa67

angelicskater16 said:


> My new Moncler Cardi & jacket & mini Valentino rock stud crossbody bag.


I love Moncler and this cardigan is so nice. I like so much the models with volants. I will check right away the shop to see this cardigan


----------



## angelicskater16

Yes I like it too! I own a few Moncler jackets but for me i cant wear it all season because  it is so hot here . With a cardigan i can wear it more even in the summer because we alway have the AC blowing so it get cold in the office. Call the Moncler boutique and they can locate one for you. 





Alexa67 said:


> I love Moncler and this cardigan is so nice. I like so much the models with volants. I will check right away the shop to see this cardigan


----------



## FunBagz

angelicskater16 said:


> My new Moncler Cardi & jacket & mini Valentino rock stud crossbody bag.



Congrats on your new piece! I absolutely adore that Valentino bag! I was just looking at it at NM last week...I may need it!


----------



## angelicskater16

Thank you!!! I got the bag at Neiman's actually! This bag is super cute but definitely too small for a daily bag but once in a while its a cute and light bag to take around town. You totally need to buy it!!!! 




FunBagz said:


> Congrats on your new piece! I absolutely adore that Valentino bag! I was just looking at it at NM last week...I may need it!


----------



## annmac

Fell in love with this LV palmsprings [emoji7]


----------



## goldenfountain

shoegirl1221 said:


> Gorgeous! Enjoy the rockstuds, I have the same and they are comfy and beautiful. I also have the pigalles 100 which are manageable. Get the hangisi, beautiful and also comfy for what they are(high heel).



Thankss ive got the pigalle 85mm and surprisingly, unlike others that found their CL painful , mine were very comfortable and the insole is just soo cushiony to walk on! But then it may just be the heel height. 
Ive recently bought the hangisi but they run 1/2sz large, but they dont feel that high when i try them on, theyre soo beautiful!!


----------



## liz_

My 2 new purchases 
LV mm neverfull 
And Kelly size 28 black with PHW


----------



## Alexa67

liz_ said:


> My 2 new purchases
> LV mm neverfull
> And Kelly size 28 black with PHW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3634715
> View attachment 3634716


WOW, wow wow This cute Kelly is TDF


----------



## angelicskater16

My new Hermes rose gold plated Hinge lizard bracelet.


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Not quite new purchases, got these boots last year but finally got around to have extra soles added at bottom to protect from the elements.  I haven't worn them out yet. Spring is here, putting back to closet, till next Fall/Winter.  ❤ Gucci boots ❤


----------



## Sparkletastic

I've been looking for a burgundy / bordeaux bag to use as a workhorse in professional situations.

So I'm happy to have found this
Gucci Cherry Gloss Top Handle Stirrup Handbag 


They go well with the Gucci Stirrup YG hoops that I bought a couple of months ago.


----------



## shoegirl1221

goldenfountain said:


> Thankss ive got the pigalle 85mm and surprisingly, unlike others that found their CL painful , mine were very comfortable and the insole is just soo cushiony to walk on! But then it may just be the heel height.
> Ive recently bought the hangisi but they run 1/2sz large, but they dont feel that high when i try them on, theyre soo beautiful!!
> 
> View attachment 3633798
> 
> 
> View attachment 3633801


Classic and beautiful! I find the hangisi very comfortable- I walked around the london underground in them lol and I'm the first to complain about heels hurting my feet. The pigalle is doable for me in 100 or 85mm but 120 is awful for me, the toe box just pinches my foot too much likely due to the steep pitch and that part of my foot is the wide where the toe box is touching compared to the rest of my foot.



liz_ said:


> My 2 new purchases
> LV mm neverfull
> And Kelly size 28 black with PHW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3634715
> View attachment 3634716



I love the kelly- this is the combo I want someday but in black box leather and maybe a 32.


Jkfashionstyle said:


> Not quite new purchases, got these boots last year but finally got around to have extra soles added at bottom to protect from the elements.  I haven't worn them out yet. Spring is here, putting back to closet, till next Fall/Winter.  ❤ Gucci boots ❤
> 
> View attachment 3641922


I love a good boot, or 4 pairs.....congrats on all of these.


----------



## goldenfountain

shoegirl1221 said:


> Classic and beautiful! I find the hangisi very comfortable- I walked around the london underground in them lol and I'm the first to complain about heels hurting my feet. The pigalle is doable for me in 100 or 85mm but 120 is awful for me, the toe box just pinches my foot too much likely due to the steep pitch and that part of my foot is the wide where the toe box is touching compared to the rest of my foot.
> 
> 
> 
> I love the kelly- this is the combo I want someday but in black box leather and maybe a 32.
> 
> I love a good boot, or 4 pairs.....congrats on all of these.


Thanks girl  I find my pigalle 85mm (patent leather) to be one of my most comfy pumps! It may be just me but  85mm is my best heel height, but I do agree with you on the narrower toebox (compared to other brands'), it took me a little while to get used to toe cleavage esp in a professional setting where I'm working, but now I'm very comfortable with it.  
It's a bit of a shame my hangisi run 1/2 size large (should listen to their website's instructions next time!). Oh well, I bought them to wear in my best friend's wedding in a tropical country so hopefully my feet will swell enough for them to fit like gloves


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

goldenfountain said:


> Thankss ive got the pigalle 85mm and surprisingly, unlike others that found their CL painful , mine were very comfortable and the insole is just soo cushiony to walk on! But then it may just be the heel height.
> Ive recently bought the hangisi but they run 1/2sz large, but they dont feel that high when i try them on, theyre soo beautiful!!
> 
> View attachment 3633798
> 
> 
> View attachment 3633801


CL shoes twins  I've not worn mine out yet, classic pumps. ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

shoegirl1221 said:


> Classic and beautiful! I find the hangisi very comfortable- I walked around the london underground in them lol and I'm the first to complain about heels hurting my feet. The pigalle is doable for me in 100 or 85mm but 120 is awful for me, the toe box just pinches my foot too much likely due to the steep pitch and that part of my foot is the wide where the toe box is touching compared to the rest of my foot.
> 
> 
> 
> I love the kelly- this is the combo I want someday but in black box leather and maybe a 32.
> 
> I love a good boot, or 4 pairs.....congrats on all of these.


4 pairs!  ❤️ them so much, got all 4 pairs, low heels, good for work/office to going out. ❤️❤️


----------



## goldenfountain

Jkfashionstyle said:


> CL shoes twins  I've not worn mine out yet, classic pumps. ❤️❤️❤️


Yay!!! I love them!


----------



## Jill N

Love my new Miu Miu flats. [emoji173]  Love that I can also wear them with ankle ties.  Been on a shoe shopping spree- also 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
bought Givenchy slides and YSL espadrilles. Will do a complete shot when they arrive.


----------



## Chrangela27

Picked up this LV monogram eclipse pocket organizer, I love how it can hold more cards than a flat cardholder and still be compact.


----------



## liz_

Jill N said:


> Love my new Miu Miu flats. [emoji173]  Love that I can also wear them with ankle ties.  Been on a shoe shopping spree- also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3649936
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bought Givenchy slides and YSL espadrilles. Will do a complete shot when they arrive.



I love these! I have the black suede and they are so comfy! Enjoy them [emoji4]


----------



## liz_

My new Oran sandals


----------



## nashpoo

My first mini Antigona [emoji173]️[emoji201]


----------



## shoegirl1221

Jill N said:


> Love my new Miu Miu flats. [emoji173]  Love that I can also wear them with ankle ties.  Been on a shoe shopping spree- also
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3649936
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bought Givenchy slides and YSL espadrilles. Will do a complete shot when they arrive.


Love these and also recently added them! So comfy and I like that the ties can be removed or mixed and matched.


----------



## cyrill

My first gucci shoes and loving it! Super comfy too!


----------



## Fab41

what do u think?


----------



## San2222

Chrangela27 said:


> Picked up this LV monogram eclipse pocket organizer, I love how it can hold more cards than a flat cardholder and still be compact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3653488


Can u post a pic of the inside? Tia


----------



## Chrangela27

San2222 said:


> Can u post a pic of the inside? Tia


Sure np! Lots of slots for all my cards.


----------



## Alexa67

A part of my Barcelona shopping day 
My wish was to find an other Chanel Mini, but unfortunately without luck, but.... my two other addictions beside Chanel was with more success 
I found this sweet Calvi in this incredible color, perfect for my smaller bags. 
And at Burberry, my preferred brand for clothes, a wonderful smooth hoodie and I was finally able to get a 2nd scarf with the hearts. This is big enough to use it in summer instead a jacket. 
Thanks for let me share.


----------



## Kendie26

Alexa67 said:


> A part of my Barcelona shopping day
> My wish was to find an other Chanel Mini, but unfortunately without luck, but.... my two other addictions beside Chanel was with more success
> I found this sweet Calvi in this incredible color, perfect for my smaller bags.
> And at Burberry, my preferred brand for clothes, a wonderful smooth hoodie and I was finally able to get a 2nd scarf with the hearts. This is big enough to use it in summer instead a jacket.
> Thanks for let me share.
> View attachment 3666195
> View attachment 3666196
> View attachment 3666197


All GREAT Goodies!!I want that jacket/hoodieCongrats girl!


----------



## Alexa67

Kendie26 said:


> All GREAT Goodies!!I want that jacket/hoodieCongrats girl!



LOL, yes it's super comfy and cozy 
Thanks Kendie, holiday is now nearly over and weather at home is bad so perfect to jump in this


----------



## chicnfab

Ohhh my LV... I guess first love never dies  
With my newest addition.. my baby girl alma bb in rose ballerine


----------



## Kendie26

chicnfab said:


> Ohhh my LV... I guess first love never dies
> With my newest addition.. my baby girl alma bb in rose ballerine



Lovely shape & color! I recall your recent mod with her & you looked beautiful w/her! [emoji173][emoji112][emoji322]


----------



## Kendie26

Decided to put my Chanel tote desire on hold ( for now anyway!) & I think this Tory Burch (Alexa tote) MIGHT quench my desire as it has a chevron-like vibe & the chain straps can be doubled &/or single strand style! Fabulous interior organization & 2 outer pockets. Oh & it was on awesome spring sale! [emoji847]


----------



## chicnfab

Kendie26 said:


> Decided to put my Chanel tote desire on hold ( for now anyway!) & I think this Tory Burch (Alexa tote) MIGHT quench my desire as it has a chevron-like vibe & the chain straps can be doubled &/or single strand style! Fabulous interior organization & 2 outer pockets. Oh & it was on awesome spring sale! [emoji847]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3676410


Ohhh that's so classy looking! Congrats!


----------



## chicnfab

Kendie26 said:


> Lovely shape & color! I recall your recent mod with her & you looked beautiful w/her! [emoji173][emoji112][emoji322]


Ohhh kendie my dear thank you.. this bag fits a lot (my everyday essential) with full size wallet.. and the color is sooo


----------



## Miss CC

chicnfab said:


> Ohhh my LV... I guess first love never dies
> With my newest addition.. my baby girl alma bb in rose ballerine



What a pretty color!!  [emoji178]


----------



## Miss CC

Kendie26 said:


> Decided to put my Chanel tote desire on hold ( for now anyway!) & I think this Tory Burch (Alexa tote) MIGHT quench my desire as it has a chevron-like vibe & the chain straps can be doubled &/or single strand style! Fabulous interior organization & 2 outer pockets. Oh & it was on awesome spring sale! [emoji847]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3676410



Beautiful find Kendie!!  I have a feeling we may still see a Chanel tote in your future lol.


----------



## Shan29

I've been lurking more at the LV side recently. Think they have been coming up with pretty good designs! Neo noe, sperone bb, lockmito, double v...just to name a few.

I finally took the plunge to splurge on a canvas bag which i have been eyeing for quite awhile!




I have to say, I am quite happy with my chanel collection [emoji33] 4 bags to fit pretty much any need.


----------



## Kendie26

Miss CC said:


> Beautiful find Kendie!!  I have a feeling we may still see a Chanel tote in your future lol.





chicnfab said:


> Ohhh that's so classy looking! Congrats!


HAAAAAANow that is funny Miss CC....you know me well girl! Never say never, right? Kisses...
THank you kindly sweet chicnfab!


----------



## chicnfab

Miss CC said:


> What a pretty color!!  [emoji178]


Thanks


----------



## Alexa67

chicnfab said:


> Ohhh my LV... I guess first love never dies
> With my newest addition.. my baby girl alma bb in rose ballerine



That's true with the first love. A Alma was even for me a very early love. And rose ballerina is so wonderful. So feminine. Very good choice you made.


----------



## Alexa67

Kendie26 said:


> Decided to put my Chanel tote desire on hold ( for now anyway!) & I think this Tory Burch (Alexa tote) MIGHT quench my desire as it has a chevron-like vibe & the chain straps can be doubled &/or single strand style! Fabulous interior organization & 2 outer pockets. Oh & it was on awesome spring sale! [emoji847]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3676410



This Tory Burch is not less beauty than a Chanel. She remember a bit at the shopping totes from Chanel, but she has enough own style. She very nice and I'm sure a perfect every day and go to work bag. The name let me smile a bit, would be the right one for me. Now there are now 2 bags on the market with my name 
Enjoy her Kendie, and I think it's a nice interruption to buy also something from an other brand.


----------



## chicnfab

Alexa67 said:


> That's true with the first love. A Alma was even for me a very early love. And rose ballerina is so wonderful. So feminine. Very good choice you made.


Ohh thanks @Alexa67 .. ohhh she's darn cute and very functional.. I'm thinking to get the amarante in vernis as well.. girl problems..  have a great day!


----------



## Kendie26

Alexa67 said:


> This Tory Burch is not less beauty than a Chanel. She remember a bit at the shopping totes from Chanel, but she has enough own style. She very nice and I'm sure a perfect every day and go to work bag. The name let me smile a bit, would be the right one for me. Now there are now 2 bags on the market with my name
> Enjoy her Kendie, and I think it's a nice interruption to buy also something from an other brand.


OMG I am NOT kidding......I thought of you AFTER i posted it realizing there is a LOVELY Alexa on tPF!!! So yes, you are quite popular w/ bags being named after dear you! Thank you for you kind words/support, as always! You are a sweetheart!


----------



## Baghongkonglady

angelicskater16 said:


> My new Moncler Cardi & jacket & mini Valentino rock stud crossbody bag.


I got the same jacket as you and I love it! Xx


----------



## Alexa67

chicnfab said:


> Ohh thanks @Alexa67 .. ohhh she's darn cute and very functional.. I'm thinking to get the amarante in vernis as well.. girl problems..  have a great day!


Yes the color amarante is very nice, with the vernise leather I'm a bit afraid. I think scratches can come easily and wrinkles (oh can I use the word wrinkles for bags?) from moving even so. I prefere from LV very much the empreinte leather, that's really carefree. Haha, good idea, should take it out for tomorrow  wish you a nice day too.


----------



## Alexa67

Kendie26 said:


> OMG I am NOT kidding......I thought of you AFTER i posted it realizing there is a LOVELY Alexa on tPF!!! So yes, you are quite popular w/ bags being named after dear you! Thank you for you kind words/support, as always! You are a sweetheart!



Haha, funny girl you are 
Sweet to see it on this way


----------



## chicnfab

Alexa67 said:


> Yes the color amarante is very nice, with the vernise leather I'm a bit afraid. I think scratches can come easily and wrinkles (oh can I use the word wrinkles for bags?) from moving even so. I prefere from LV very much the empreinte leather, that's really carefree. Haha, good idea, should take it out for tomorrow  wish you a nice day too.


Lol.. I wished they'll make alma bb in empreinte.. and that would be a perfect bag..


----------



## Ice24

Karlito!! I finally got you.. so thrilled to get this old man


----------



## Dextersmom

A couple of night's ago I picked up this Tumi "Voyageur Halle" Nylon Backpack.  I have been thinking for a while now about adding a bag to my collection that I can travel with, stash a mini and/or WOC inside, and feel comfortable and worry free about placing under my seat on the airplane. This bag fits the bill for me; it is ridiculously lightweight, has a ton of organizational compartments, is trimmed in leather, they monogram the luggage tag for you, it comes with a 5 year warranty....all for $295. I am super pleased with this purchase and wanted to share, in case anyone here was looking for something similar.


----------



## rulebabe

Dextersmom said:


> A couple of night's ago I picked up this Tumi "Voyageur Halle" Nylon Backpack.  I have been thinking for a while now about adding a bag to my collection that I can travel with, stash a mini and/or WOC inside, and feel comfortable and worry free about placing under my seat on the airplane. This bag fits the bill for me; it is ridiculously lightweight, has a ton of organizational compartments, is trimmed in leather, they monogram the luggage tag for you, it comes with a 5 year warranty....all for $295. I am super pleased with this purchase and wanted to share, in case anyone here was looking for something similar.
> View attachment 3682069
> View attachment 3682070


Thanks for posting. I need one of these too.


----------



## charlie_c

Received this Lady Bag in brandy in between all the happy Chanel shopping too  I can't switch bags often enough. I've been wanting another Mansur Gavriel in this color for a while!


----------



## rk4265

Mother's Day came a little early this year. Presenting my new to me mini embellished lady Dior.


----------



## sakuraboo

Presenting my new mini bags from April


----------



## chicnfab

rk4265 said:


> Mother's Day came a little early this year. Presenting my new to me mini embellished lady Dior.


Ohh that's so beautiful.. congrats!


----------



## Miss CC

Dextersmom said:


> A couple of night's ago I picked up this Tumi "Voyageur Halle" Nylon Backpack.  I have been thinking for a while now about adding a bag to my collection that I can travel with, stash a mini and/or WOC inside, and feel comfortable and worry free about placing under my seat on the airplane. This bag fits the bill for me; it is ridiculously lightweight, has a ton of organizational compartments, is trimmed in leather, they monogram the luggage tag for you, it comes with a 5 year warranty....all for $295. I am super pleased with this purchase and wanted to share, in case anyone here was looking for something similar.
> View attachment 3682069
> View attachment 3682070



Love how practical it is!  And i think it's so cute that your kitties are always photobombing your pics [emoji4].


----------



## Dextersmom

Miss CC said:


> Love how practical it is!  And i think it's so cute that your kitties are always photobombing your pics [emoji4].


----------



## BagLadyT

Dextersmom said:


> A couple of night's ago I picked up this Tumi "Voyageur Halle" Nylon Backpack.  I have been thinking for a while now about adding a bag to my collection that I can travel with, stash a mini and/or WOC inside, and feel comfortable and worry free about placing under my seat on the airplane. This bag fits the bill for me; it is ridiculously lightweight, has a ton of organizational compartments, is trimmed in leather, they monogram the luggage tag for you, it comes with a 5 year warranty....all for $295. I am super pleased with this purchase and wanted to share, in case anyone here was looking for something similar.
> View attachment 3682069
> View attachment 3682070



Can you take a pic of the organizational pockets?


----------



## Dextersmom

BagLadyT said:


> Can you take a pic of the organizational pockets?


Took some quick pic's for you.  The front compartments, inside front and back walls.  You can easily fit a laptop on the inside back wall and if you can see it, the back exterior has a strap that is meant to fit on the handle of your carryon, if desired. HTH.


----------



## BagLadyT

Dextersmom said:


> Took some quick pic's for you.  The front compartments, inside front and back walls.  You can easily fit a laptop on the inside back wall and if you can see it, the back exterior has a strap that is meant to fit on the handle of your carryon, if desired. HTH.
> View attachment 3687327
> View attachment 3687329
> View attachment 3687330
> View attachment 3687331
> View attachment 3687332
> View attachment 3687333



Thank you so much for the pics! What a handy piece. I love Tumi. I have a labtop bag from the brand and it also has many compartments. The material is quite durable as well.


----------



## Gjminton

Dextersmom said:


> Took some quick pic's for you.  The front compartments, inside front and back walls.  You can easily fit a laptop on the inside back wall and if you can see it, the back exterior has a strap that is meant to fit on the handle of your carryon, if desired. HTH.
> View attachment 3687327
> View attachment 3687329
> View attachment 3687330
> View attachment 3687331
> View attachment 3687332
> View attachment 3687333



I have the crossbody bag (Capri) from this collection and I love it! So care free.


----------



## chicnfab

Yes I'm having a LV fever.. this one just released few days ago..introducing LV camera pouch.. thanks for letting me share!!


----------



## BagLadyT

chicnfab said:


> Yes I'm having a LV fever.. this one just released few days ago..introducing LV camera pouch.. thanks for letting me share!!



 Beautiful! Enjoy!


----------



## chicnfab

BagLadyT said:


> Beautiful! Enjoy!


Thanks my dearest @BagLadyT !!


----------



## susanq

Can I brag about my new python bag in this thread too? haha I looked at so many Chanel python bags and 1. they were way out of my budget 2. I didn't like the larger scales, so here is my lovely new Dior python medium LD.


----------



## Kendie26

susanq said:


> Can I brag about my new python bag in this thread too? haha I looked at so many Chanel python bags and 1. they were way out of my budget 2. I didn't like the larger scales, so here is my lovely new Dior python medium LD.


Holy Holy Holy WOW WOW WOW!!! THAT is freakin' SPECTACULAR! What a stunning, unique, beautiful bag....major Congrats!!


----------



## BagLadyT

susanq said:


> Can I brag about my new python bag in this thread too? haha I looked at so many Chanel python bags and 1. they were way out of my budget 2. I didn't like the larger scales, so here is my lovely new Dior python medium LD.


This shade of green is stunning and I love how you paired it with the scarf.


----------



## chicnfab

susanq said:


> Can I brag about my new python bag in this thread too? haha I looked at so many Chanel python bags and 1. they were way out of my budget 2. I didn't like the larger scales, so here is my lovely new Dior python medium LD.


Absolutely stunning!


----------



## susanq

Kendie26 said:


> Holy Holy Holy WOW WOW WOW!!! THAT is freakin' SPECTACULAR! What a stunning, unique, beautiful bag....major Congrats!!


Thank you so much!!


----------



## susanq

BagLadyT said:


> This shade of green is stunning and I love how you paired it with the scarf.


Thank you! haha scarfs on handbags may be my new addiction


----------



## Prada_Princess

susanq said:


> Can I brag about my new python bag in this thread too? haha I looked at so many Chanel python bags and 1. they were way out of my budget 2. I didn't like the larger scales, so here is my lovely new Dior python medium LD.


Yes!!!! This python is truly beautiful [emoji216][emoji162][emoji7]


----------



## Arielgal

chicnfab said:


> Yes I'm having a LV fever.. this one just released few days ago..introducing LV camera pouch.. thanks for letting me share!!


Nice patent...shiny n glossy   
Amazing purchase!


----------



## Arielgal

Dextersmom said:


> Took some quick pic's for you.  The front compartments, inside front and back walls.  You can easily fit a laptop on the inside back wall and if you can see it, the back exterior has a strap that is meant to fit on the handle of your carryon, if desired. HTH.
> View attachment 3687327
> View attachment 3687329
> View attachment 3687330
> View attachment 3687331
> View attachment 3687332
> View attachment 3687333


Absolutely functional bag! I love the navy colour n the many compartments! It looks great for travelling too!!!


----------



## chicnfab

Arielgal said:


> Nice patent...shiny n glossy
> Amazing purchase!


Ohhh loving it so much


----------



## Alexa67

sakuraboo said:


> Presenting my new mini bags from April


Very nice and sweet Chanel Mini and I like H blue Zanzibar, so great. It is, or?


----------



## Alexa67

Hey Chanel girls. It was a bit quiet around me. Bigger garden project and I overworked my both wrists . So typing is at the moment really a pain. But I would like to show you my newest bag. And i think it will be my last this year, would be better for me  thanks for letting me share this one on the fabulous Chanel side


----------



## sakuraboo

Alexa67 said:


> Very nice and sweet Chanel Mini and I like H blue Zanzibar, so great. It is, or?


yup blue z


----------



## sakuraboo

Alexa67 said:


> Hey Chanel girls. It was a bit quiet around me. Bigger garden project and I overworked my both wrists . So typing is at the moment really a pain. But I would like to show you my newest bag. And i think it will be my last this year, would be better for me  thanks for letting me share this one on the fabulous Chanel side
> View attachment 3715611
> View attachment 3715612
> View attachment 3715613



i love the verso colors!!!!


----------



## Jereni

I've been happily taking it easy on Ban Island for almost 6 months now but I sailed away in a hurry in the last month or so. 

First up: this gorgeous Longchamps small Phoebe tote in ruby. This satisfies the desire I've had for a 'raspberry red' bag st a much less expensive price point. 



Next I bought my first Celine while in LA - a smooth black micro luggage tote. 


I don't think I need a black Chanel in a classic now, this bag just glows and I'm so happy with it. 

I was so in love with the micro luggage that I bought the nano in 'ink.' I have been in need of a navy/blue bag so it's a great addition. 



Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Bother Free

Jereni said:


> I've been happily taking it easy on Ban Island for almost 6 months now but I sailed away in a hurry in the last month or so.
> 
> First up: this gorgeous Longchamps small Phoebe tote in ruby. This satisfies the desire I've had for a 'raspberry red' bag st a much less expensive price point.
> View attachment 3723208
> 
> 
> Next I bought my first Celine while in LA - a smooth black micro luggage tote.
> View attachment 3723209
> 
> I don't think I need a black Chanel in a classic now, this bag just glows and I'm so happy with it.
> 
> I was so in love with the micro luggage that I bought the nano in 'ink.' I have been in need of a navy/blue bag so it's a great addition.
> View attachment 3723212
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


Gorgeous colors!! Congrats Jereni!


----------



## Kendie26

Alexa67 said:


> Hey Chanel girls. It was a bit quiet around me. Bigger garden project and I overworked my both wrists . So typing is at the moment really a pain. But I would like to show you my newest bag. And i think it will be my last this year, would be better for me  thanks for letting me share this one on the fabulous Chanel side
> View attachment 3715611
> View attachment 3715612
> View attachment 3715613


WOWEE girl this is fantastic & I totally LOVE how it looks on you....stunner! Biggest Congrats!


----------



## Kendie26

Jereni said:


> I've been happily taking it easy on Ban Island for almost 6 months now but I sailed away in a hurry in the last month or so.
> 
> First up: this gorgeous Longchamps small Phoebe tote in ruby. This satisfies the desire I've had for a 'raspberry red' bag st a much less expensive price point.
> View attachment 3723208
> 
> 
> Next I bought my first Celine while in LA - a smooth black micro luggage tote.
> View attachment 3723209
> 
> I don't think I need a black Chanel in a classic now, this bag just glows and I'm so happy with it.
> 
> I was so in love with the micro luggage that I bought the nano in 'ink.' I have been in need of a navy/blue bag so it's a great addition.
> View attachment 3723212
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!


So nice "seeing" you again dear Jereni! Wow you sure did get some beauties (including your newest chanel WOC!) That raspberry red color is AMAZING. Prettiest Longchamp I've seen! I'm a big Celine fan too & have micro & larger mini size Luggage bags so i do hope you love them. Awesome choices!!! Enjoy


----------



## sassynik

This week's new additions.


----------



## Alexa67

Kendie26 said:


> WOWEE girl this is fantastic & I totally LOVE how it looks on you....stunner! Biggest Congrats!


Thanks my friend 
He he, yes it was a terrible long waiting, but worth like I think. Yesterday I took her first time out, not so comfortable like the Kelly or my Chanel's, because I prefer bags with a strap or long handles. But she is really a fantastic craftsmanship and the colors and the leather are not to capture how great they are.


----------



## Alexa67

Jereni said:


> I've been happily taking it easy on Ban Island for almost 6 months now but I sailed away in a hurry in the last month or so.
> 
> First up: this gorgeous Longchamps small Phoebe tote in ruby. This satisfies the desire I've had for a 'raspberry red' bag st a much less expensive price point.
> View attachment 3723208
> 
> 
> Next I bought my first Celine while in LA - a smooth black micro luggage tote.
> View attachment 3723209
> 
> I don't think I need a black Chanel in a classic now, this bag just glows and I'm so happy with it.
> 
> I was so in love with the micro luggage that I bought the nano in 'ink.' I have been in need of a navy/blue bag so it's a great addition.
> View attachment 3723212
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



The Celine's are too nice, especially the Nano in this rich blue


----------



## Kendie26

Alexa67 said:


> Thanks my friend
> He he, yes it was a terrible long waiting, but worth like I think. Yesterday I took her first time out, not so comfortable like the Kelly or my Chanel's, because I prefer bags with a strap or long handles. But she is really a fantastic craftsmanship and the colors and the leather are not to capture how great they are.


I know what you mean (not so comfortable because hand carry/or crook of arm)  but you'll get used to her pretty quick! I felt the same when I bought my Celine Luggage bags. It is different when you don't have the shoulder or crossbody option but i do think that hand carry bags (or in crook of arm like your fab mod) somehow can "elevate" the look of the bag...just more ladylike/elegant (just my personal opinion) & yours looks awesome on you! Congrats again!


----------



## chicnfab

Alexa67 said:


> Hey Chanel girls. It was a bit quiet around me. Bigger garden project and I overworked my both wrists . So typing is at the moment really a pain. But I would like to show you my newest bag. And i think it will be my last this year, would be better for me  thanks for letting me share this one on the fabulous Chanel side
> View attachment 3715611
> View attachment 3715612
> View attachment 3715613


Lovely!


----------



## BagLady14

A cute little LV


----------



## Alexa67

chicnfab said:


> Lovely!


Thank you dear chicnfab


----------



## jchen815

Just got this lady a month ago. I love that I was finally able to obtain the "holy grail" of handbags. However, even though the leather quality is amazing, I still am a Chanel girl. This (and possibly a kelly) will be my only H items. Chanel all the way. Haha


----------



## ceedoan

I've been MIA from Chanel bc Gucci has really been on their A game!! My first Gucci purchases ever! (Sorry Karl, I've been cheating with Alessandro [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23])


----------



## Alexa67

jchen815 said:


> Just got this lady a month ago. I love that I was finally able to obtain the "holy grail" of handbags. However, even though the leather quality is amazing, I still am a Chanel girl. This (and possibly a kelly) will be my only H items. Chanel all the way. Haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3726833


Hey, From one Chanel girl to another i can understand you so well. And Ms. B is great, i like the sharp shape from the epson leather. You got your hands on a very classical piece. Enjoy her dear


----------



## Miss CC

ceedoan said:


> I've been MIA from Chanel bc Gucci has really been on their A game!! My first Gucci purchases ever! (Sorry Karl, I've been cheating with Alessandro [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23])
> 
> View attachment 3727337
> 
> View attachment 3727338



What beauties!!  Major congrats [emoji173]️


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dear Chanel lovely ladies~ I finally came back here today from 2 months away and I know I've missed all of you girls fabulous posts!!
But here I am I wanted to share my excitement of my New Cartier LOVE yellow gold in 16cm ( compared to next to my Rolex hat was gifted from my DH in 2013) I still defeat if I should have gotten 17cm...?  ( My local Cartier Boutique SA recommended me with 16cm goes with my small size 26cm Rolex though.....)


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dear lovely Chanel ladies and buddies, I also wanted to share with you little bit here how I was extremely excited when saw this discontinued model at the Hermes Boutique in the airport in Japan in April 2017...... 
I was originally just checking in my husband's ties and others, then I saw this one displayed in the glass case I own gold version from the boutique in USA 2015 and love it so much but missed this silver version and discontinued last year. This silver one goes with Chanel J12 Black celeriac watch ( this is wide bracelet and I usually wear J12 and H bracelet on each wrists separately  ) 
So I did not care it was display piece ( yes that's why they had the last one ) I immediately bought this only and the last one in the country. It  was just a luck my size PM ( not GM ) was left there....
Thanks for letting me share my episode and joy here.....


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Sorry my previous post has Typo - not *defeat* I meant *debate* LOL  regarding size of my Cartier LOVE bracelet.. 17cm ?!
Also this New LV Pochette Metis has been so useful for travel in Japan and errands like shopping too. Thanks for letting me share my recent purchase # 3 ( there is until #7 though..... I don't know if I would share all here yet haha


----------



## S44MHY

I cheated with a Tom ford sedgewick mini tote


----------



## Love Paris City

shopgirl4cc said:


> Dear lovely Chanel ladies and buddies, I also wanted to share with you little bit here how I was extremely excited when saw this discontinued model at the Hermes Boutique in the airport in Japan in April 2017......
> I was originally just checking in my husband's ties and others, then I saw this one displayed in the glass case I own gold version from the boutique in USA 2015 and love it so much but missed this silver version and discontinued last year. This silver one goes with Chanel J12 Black celeriac watch ( this is wide bracelet and I usually wear J12 and H bracelet on each wrists separately  )
> So I did not care it was display piece ( yes that's why they had the last one ) I immediately bought this only and the last one in the country. It  was just a luck my size PM ( not GM ) was left there....
> Thanks for letting me share my episode and joy here.....
> View attachment 3729777


 
Welcome back shopgirl!  O I've also been looking for this Hermes H clic clac bracelet in BLACK ON BLACK like yours all over the boutiques but couldn't find it! What a great find! Congrats!  this must match with Chanel Black ceramic J12 for sure!


----------



## purses&perfumes

shopgirl4cc said:


> Dear Chanel lovely ladies~ I finally came back here today from 2 months away and I know I've missed all of you girls fabulous posts!!
> But here I am I wanted to share my excitement of my New Cartier LOVE yellow gold in 16cm ( compared to next to my Rolex hat was gifted from my DH in 2013) I still defeat if I should have gotten 17cm...?  ( My local Cartier Boutique SA recommended me with 16cm goes with my small size 26cm Rolex though.....)
> 
> View attachment 3729716


Love your Cartier!
I'm looking for a pre-loved cuff...


----------



## Bridgidu

Went to Chanel to get an o-case, picked up these along the way... wasn't intended to buy any more LVs, but they are so cute[emoji28]


----------



## Marleah

Jereni said:


> I've been happily taking it easy on Ban Island for almost 6 months now but I sailed away in a hurry in the last month or so.
> 
> First up: this gorgeous Longchamps small Phoebe tote in ruby. This satisfies the desire I've had for a 'raspberry red' bag st a much less expensive price point.
> View attachment 3723208
> 
> 
> Next I bought my first Celine while in LA - a smooth black micro luggage tote.
> View attachment 3723209
> 
> I don't think I need a black Chanel in a classic now, this bag just glows and I'm so happy with it.
> 
> I was so in love with the micro luggage that I bought the nano in 'ink.' I have been in need of a navy/blue bag so it's a great addition.
> View attachment 3723212
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share!



The color of your Longchamps bag is DIVINE!  Can you tell me where you purchased this beauty?


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Love Paris City said:


> Welcome back shopgirl!  O I've also been looking for this Hermes H clic clac bracelet in BLACK ON BLACK like yours all over the boutiques but couldn't find it! What a great find! Congrats!  this must match with Chanel Black ceramic J12 for sure!


Thank you LPC!  Yes this BLACK on BLACK H is sold out / discontinued model now. I was just surprised and lucky at the small boutique in the airport in Japan as display piece. Maybe you can find still at preloved? Wish you luck!! 



purses&perfumes said:


> Love your Cartier!
> I'm looking for a pre-loved cuff...


Hi purse & perfumes! Thank you!  I've never checked before, so sorry I'm not sure though, maybe price on preloved vs new from boutique is not much difference?? If there's huge difference, would be great decision and good luck with it   I also thought cuff was better on me first then tried on both at the Cartier boutique then decided to bring back home bracelet one. I think always better to compare in person before make decision for this forever pieace. Have you ever tried both before? I hope you did and It's personal preference and both are great, good luck for your beautiful love!


----------



## Sparkletastic

I love Chanel but I also adore Dior. So, I picked up these lovelies on my recent vacay to Europe. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



First the SLG's:  A pink Diorever wallet and gold microcannage Diorama card case for DD and a 2nd gold card case for me. 


And, my new BABY!  Silver microcannage calfskin Diorama! She and the card case are headed out to brunch with me today!


----------



## Sparkletastic

I was also a little bit responsible and picked up some quieter bags. LOL! 

Trussardi Lovy Crossbody in red with red hardware  (I love the colored hardware!)
	

		
			
		

		
	



Max Mara Whitney in large for work:
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 It photographs so poorly.  Here is a stock photo. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
And my new favorite go anywhere bag: large Fendi By the Way.


----------



## Love Paris City

shopgirl4cc said:


> Thank you LPC!  Yes this BLACK on BLACK H is sold out / discontinued model now. I was just surprised and lucky at the small boutique in the airport in Japan as display piece. Maybe you can find still at preloved? Wish you luck!!
> 
> 
> Hi purse & perfumes! Thank you!  I've never checked before, so sorry I'm not sure though, maybe price on preloved vs new from boutique is not much difference?? If there's huge difference, would be great decision and good luck with it   I also thought cuff was better on me first then tried on both at the Cartier boutique then decided to bring back home bracelet one. I think always better to compare in person before make decision for this forever pieace. Have you ever tried both before? I hope you did and It's personal preference and both are great, good luck for your beautiful love!



+1 agree on this, always the best to compare in person!

Thank you for shopgirl! yes i will try to check at preloved one and hope to find exact like yours!


----------



## Kendie26

Sparkletastic said:


> I was also a little bit responsible and picked up some quieter bags. LOL!
> 
> Trussardi Lovy Crossbody in red with red hardware  (I love the colored hardware!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3735471
> 
> Max Mara Whitney in large for work:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3735473
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It photographs so poorly.  Here is a stock photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3735472
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my new favorite go anywhere bag: large Fendi By the Way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3735470


Wow, you've been busy girl!! They are all gorgeous...you have impeccable taste! Congrats!!


----------



## Jereni

Marleah said:


> The color of your Longchamps bag is DIVINE!  Can you tell me where you purchased this beauty?



Thanks! I got it from Neiman Marcus.


----------



## Jereni

A new obsession that kept me busy while on Ban Island was dainty diamond stacking rings. These are from Jennie Kwon, an LA based designer.


----------



## fatcat2523

Shared in Hermes thread but here it is again
Canadian 150th limited edition scarf





Special order Birkin


----------



## Sparkletastic

Kendie26 said:


> Wow, you've been busy girl!! They are all gorgeous...you have impeccable taste! Congrats!!


Thanks, Kendie!  We went to Europe with every intention of bringing Chanels home for both of us. But we shopped in over 11 Chanels in 3 countries and eventually gave up. Nothing was popping for us in the current season.   Although I did get a silver lamb card case, I was hoping for a black tote and/or interesting Boy for me and the perfect know-it-when-I-see-it M/L for DD. Maybe something in one of the upcoming seasons will tempt.


----------



## Alexa67

fatcat2523 said:


> Shared in Hermes thread but here it is again
> Canadian 150th limited edition scarf
> View attachment 3736272
> 
> View attachment 3736274
> 
> 
> Special order Birkin
> View attachment 3736276
> 
> View attachment 3736277
> 
> View attachment 3736278



Wonderful color combo, I like how simply but special are the second color pipes... but this scarf is THAT one. It's so detailed and well made. I absolutely like the wildlife scarfs


----------



## Alexa67

shopgirl4cc said:


> Dear Chanel lovely ladies~ I finally came back here today from 2 months away and I know I've missed all of you girls fabulous posts!!
> But here I am I wanted to share my excitement of my New Cartier LOVE yellow gold in 16cm ( compared to next to my Rolex hat was gifted from my DH in 2013) I still defeat if I should have gotten 17cm...?  ( My local Cartier Boutique SA recommended me with 16cm goes with my small size 26cm Rolex though.....)
> 
> View attachment 3729716





shopgirl4cc said:


> Dear lovely Chanel ladies and buddies, I also wanted to share with you little bit here how I was extremely excited when saw this discontinued model at the Hermes Boutique in the airport in Japan in April 2017......
> I was originally just checking in my husband's ties and others, then I saw this one displayed in the glass case I own gold version from the boutique in USA 2015 and love it so much but missed this silver version and discontinued last year. This silver one goes with Chanel J12 Black celeriac watch ( this is wide bracelet and I usually wear J12 and H bracelet on each wrists separately  )
> So I did not care it was display piece ( yes that's why they had the last one ) I immediately bought this only and the last one in the country. It  was just a luck my size PM ( not GM ) was left there....
> Thanks for letting me share my episode and joy here.....
> View attachment 3729777



Oh sweetheart I see you was extremely busy while having time out from TPF. And you took some very nice and special choices.  Yes what you do you do it well


----------



## fatcat2523

Alexa67 said:


> Wonderful color combo, I like how simply but special are the second color pipes... but this scarf is THAT one. It's so detailed and well made. I absolutely like the wildlife scarfs



Thank you


----------



## Chanellover2015

fatcat2523 said:


> Shared in Hermes thread but here it is again
> Canadian 150th limited edition scarf
> View attachment 3736272
> 
> View attachment 3736274
> 
> 
> Special order Birkin
> View attachment 3736276
> 
> View attachment 3736277
> 
> View attachment 3736278



If you don't mind me asking, how much is the scarf?


----------



## fatcat2523

Chanellover2015 said:


> If you don't mind me asking, how much is the scarf?



It is $485 CAD


----------



## cottoncandy101

jchen815 said:


> Just got this lady a month ago. I love that I was finally able to obtain the "holy grail" of handbags. However, even though the leather quality is amazing, I still am a Chanel girl. This (and possibly a kelly) will be my only H items. Chanel all the way. Haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3726833


love the gold hardware


----------



## jchen815

cottoncandy101 said:


> love the gold hardware


thank you!


----------



## Steph5487

The reason I'm on ban island.... my
Chanel and non-change indulgences.


----------



## Chanel923

Steph5487 said:


> The reason I'm on ban island.... my
> Chanel and non-change indulgences.


Beautiful and classic pieces.  Excellent choices Steph.


----------



## Steph5487

Thank you! I have been enjoying using them all/ searching for the next to add to my collection


----------



## Chanel923

Steph5487 said:


> Thank you! I have been enjoying using them all/ searching for the next to add to my collection


So it starts.... the slippery slopes here you go .... welcome to the dark side of Chanel


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Alexa67 said:


> Oh sweetheart I see you was extremely busy while having time out from TPF. And you took some very nice and special choices.  Yes what you do you do it well


Thank you sweet Alexa!! You're funny! ahaha yes right....during the busiest month for my little kid's graduation events season, ye i did sneak out sometimes......


----------



## Miss CC

shopgirl4cc said:


> Dear Chanel lovely ladies~ I finally came back here today from 2 months away and I know I've missed all of you girls fabulous posts!!
> But here I am I wanted to share my excitement of my New Cartier LOVE yellow gold in 16cm ( compared to next to my Rolex hat was gifted from my DH in 2013) I still defeat if I should have gotten 17cm...?  ( My local Cartier Boutique SA recommended me with 16cm goes with my small size 26cm Rolex though.....)
> 
> View attachment 3729716



The love looks great on you!  And I think size 16 is perfect. Yay twinsies [emoji173]️.


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Miss CC said:


> The love looks great on you!  And I think size 16 is perfect. Yay twinsies [emoji173]️.


Thank you Dear Miss CC!!!!!


----------



## liz_

a pair of Gucci pearly slides


----------



## Marleah

I purchased this from Yoogis hoping it will coordinate with my new yellow coco handle


----------



## rowy65

Dior Diorama WOC


----------



## beanybaker

I brought my first pair of Vivienne Westwood pirate boots (as seen on the right) almost 20 years ago. Today my heart jumped for joy when my new pair arrived. I love these completely and it might seem crazy to buy identical boots, but I couldn't ever be without these and my older pair will live in my other home ready for visits. i think I'm proof that if you buy quality and what you love it will last you a lifetime....


----------



## BagLady14

LV Pallas BB


----------



## Jereni

These aren't designer but they bring the biggest smile to my face.


----------



## innerpeace85

Jereni said:


> These aren't designer but they bring the biggest smile to my face.
> 
> View attachment 3747295



very pretty!! do you mind telling me where the shoes are from? Thanks!


----------



## Arielgal

Marleah said:


> View attachment 3741352
> 
> I purchased this from Yoogis hoping it will coordinate with my new yellow coco handle


Such a pastel yellow! Beautiful find, Marleah


----------



## Jereni

padmaraman_1985 said:


> very pretty!! do you mind telling me where the shoes are from? Thanks!



Thanks! They are DSW. 

https://www.dsw.com/en/us/product/v..._-G_Shopping_Sandals-_-New_Sandals&cadevice=m


----------



## Kendie26

Jereni said:


> These aren't designer but they bring the biggest smile to my face.
> 
> View attachment 3747295


OMG LOVE  BIG LOVE....these looks so precious on you!!!!! I so want a similar pair of this style but I fear the tie straps will come loose & need to re-tied too often throughout the day...please tell me I'm wrong!


----------



## Bother Free

Dior tees.......these are so comfy


----------



## Kendie26

Bother Free said:


> Dior tees.......these are so comfy
> 
> View attachment 3750685
> View attachment 3750686
> View attachment 3750687


So you do know i really REALLY want these now!!! Ugh! Just 1 (any 1 of these) would thrill me. I think it's gone from "want" to majorly "I NEED IT NOW!"


----------



## Bother Free

Kendie26 said:


> So you do know i really REALLY want these now!!! Ugh! Just 1 (any 1 of these) would thrill me. I think it's gone from "want" to majorly "I NEED IT NOW!"


Awww hehehe Kendie! You're so funny and adorable!!  
You must have a Dior tee!! I wear size S in these and they aren't tight or too loose. I tried on size M and it was too big for me. The cutting for all three are pretty much the same to me. But some people prefer the more relaxed and loose look. I think SAKS should still have the Dior Addict and black on black J'ADIOR tees. The black and white letters J'ADIOR tee was from Dior Boutique. SAKS didn't order this particular one. 
Which design do you prefer?


----------



## Kendie26

Bother Free said:


> Awww hehehe Kendie! You're so funny and adorable!!
> You must have a Dior tee!! I wear size S in these and they aren't tight or too loose. I tried on size M and it was too big for me. The cutting for all three are pretty much the same to me. But some people prefer the more relaxed and loose look. I think SAKS should still have the Dior Addict and black on black J'ADIOR tees. The black and white letters J'ADIOR tee was from Dior Boutique. SAKS didn't order this particular one.
> Which design do you prefer?


Ha, yes "I MUST!" You are too cute for words! I really love all 3. Too hard to pick a favorite. I MIGHT (?) like the middle one w/ black lettering.  Wishing you much happiness wearing these super stylin' tees BF!


----------



## chicnfab

LV fever... Damier ebene for mom and the rose ballerine is mine (finally I was able to get her again, the first 2 I got have some flaws) ... have a great day everyone ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## sakuraboo

Kendie26 said:


> Ha, yes "I MUST!" You are too cute for words! I really love all 3. Too hard to pick a favorite. I MIGHT (?) like the middle one w/ black lettering.  Wishing you much happiness wearing these super stylin' tees BF!



@Kendie26 i love l the black lettering too!!!!!
would definitely match my so blacks..the hunt is on 
@Bother Free thanks for sharing!


----------



## Bridgidu

I've been on a mission collecting LVs in pink[emoji23] After a never full and 4 wallets, I think this neonoe with matching bandouliere completes my collection. Back to Chanel[emoji4]


----------



## Panzanella

I don't like Mondays so I need a gorgeous friend to cheer me up


----------



## innerpeace85

Posting it here, since I didnt get any replies at Burberry thread for over 3 days.
I tried on the Burberry Sandringham Trench coat - Honey color in local Burberry boutique and fell in love with it. The SA at the boutique recommended to buy the coat through the Burberry boutique because of 3 year warranty worldwide and free sleeve alterations. Do the classic one go on sale ever? If not which retailer- Saksor Nordstrom do you recommend? There is no Saks where I live and there is a local Nordstrom, but the points/MPA is better in SAKS. Does it matter that I buy through local store since I need sleeve alterations? Please recommend the best time/place to purchase. TIA!!!


----------



## Jill N

My new Gucci IPhone case.  High price but was so worth the money.


----------



## Kendie26

Jill N said:


> My new Gucci IPhone case.  High price but was so worth the money.
> 
> View attachment 3796186


Oh yay/congrats Jill!!! I was looking for this one myself but they didn't have it in 6+ size so i opted for a gucci blooms instead but i so LOVE yours! Congrats


----------



## BagLadyT

Panzanella said:


> I don't like Mondays so I need a gorgeous friend to cheer me up
> 
> View attachment 3773658



Love the bag, especially with this dress!


----------



## rk4265

Bother Free said:


> Dior tees.......these are so comfy
> 
> View attachment 3750685
> View attachment 3750686
> View attachment 3750687


Love these. Can I ask the price


----------



## Panzanella

BagLadyT said:


> Love the bag, especially with this dress!


Thank you!


----------



## baghagg

Speedy B Tahitienne LE



Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## baghagg




----------



## Zucnarf

Gianvito Rossi pump


----------



## Bother Free

rk4265 said:


> Love these. Can I ask the price


Thank you so much!! 
The first and third Dior tees are $710 usd each before tax. 
The second Dior tee is $880 usd before tax.


----------



## candyapples88

My first LD in pearlized lotus [emoji173]️


----------



## angelicskater16

My new Hermes Rodeo ‼️


----------



## Ice24

Pink Neo noe and pouches.. 
obsessed with pouch


----------



## Panzanella

candyapples88 said:


> My first LD in pearlized lotus [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3797617


 What a stunning colour!  Congrats!!


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> OMG LOVE  BIG LOVE....these looks so precious on you!!!!! I so want a similar pair of this style but I fear the tie straps will come loose & need to re-tied too often throughout the day...please tell me I'm wrong!


Hehehe the secret is that when u find a tightness level that is good for your first loop you tie a double knot and that holds the location and the rest of the string is for just tying a decorative bow?


----------



## Vanana

Sparkletastic said:


> I was also a little bit responsible and picked up some quieter bags. LOL!
> 
> Trussardi Lovy Crossbody in red with red hardware  (I love the colored hardware!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3735471
> 
> Max Mara Whitney in large for work:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3735473
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It photographs so poorly.  Here is a stock photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3735472
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my new favorite go anywhere bag: large Fendi By the Way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3735470


Omg that red bag is so gorgeous!! Responsible indeed!!!


----------



## bunnie159

LV shawl and Burberry  giant scarf...


----------



## goldenfountain

May I share with you my latest non-Chanel purchase  the much coveted (by myself haha) J'aDior slingback pumps that came from half way around the world! 






They do magic to the feet and legs! 

Thank you kindly for letting me share, and have a great new week!


----------



## suziez

goldenfountain said:


> May I share with you my latest non-Chanel purchase  the much coveted (by myself haha) J'aDior slingback pumps that came from half way around the world!
> 
> View attachment 3800481
> 
> 
> View attachment 3800482
> 
> They do magic to the feet and legs!
> 
> Thank you kindly for letting me share, and have a great new week!


I love these are on you.  They are too fabulous.


----------



## Kendie26

goldenfountain said:


> May I share with you my latest non-Chanel purchase  the much coveted (by myself haha) J'aDior slingback pumps that came from half way around the world!
> 
> View attachment 3800481
> 
> 
> View attachment 3800482
> 
> They do magic to the feet and legs!
> 
> Thank you kindly for letting me share, and have a great new week!


Really, REALLY gorgeous on you my dearest...LOVE them!!!!


----------



## Vanana

goldenfountain said:


> May I share with you my latest non-Chanel purchase  the much coveted (by myself haha) J'aDior slingback pumps that came from half way around the world!
> 
> View attachment 3800481
> 
> 
> View attachment 3800482
> 
> They do magic to the feet and legs!
> 
> Thank you kindly for letting me share, and have a great new week!


I have to say... as much as I am a die hard chanel fan, and I do love some of their shoes (oh my beloved combat boots and sling backs), Dior shoes are soooo cool and special. You look great and congrats for being able to track these down across the world!!! Shoes are so tough it's not just style and model, but also have to hunt down the right size and fit too so it's awesome that you were able to locate this pair!!


----------



## Dextersmom

I had never heard of this brand before, but I fell in love with this delicate rose gold/diamond bracelet when I saw it at Nordstrom (while picking up my M/L red flap). I swear, going to the mall is always a dangerous adventure and I only went in one store).


----------



## Bisoux78

My 2nd Fendi Zucca Spalmati Roll Tote...I loved my first one so much that I had to get this one when I saw it in Pink! The handles don't patina AND it has a zipper.


----------



## goldenfountain

suziez said:


> I love these are on you.  They are too fabulous.


Thank you!!!! They beautify my feet and help elongate my legs (thanks to the pointy effect!) 



Kendie26 said:


> Really, REALLY gorgeous on you my dearest...LOVE them!!!!


Thanks so muchhh! As usual, you're always sweet and generous with your words  



Vanana said:


> I have to say... as much as I am a die hard chanel fan, and I do love some of their shoes (oh my beloved combat boots and sling backs), Dior shoes are soooo cool and special. You look great and congrats for being able to track these down across the world!!! Shoes are so tough it's not just style and model, but also have to hunt down the right size and fit too so it's awesome that you were able to locate this pair!!


Yea they're my first ever Dior shoes actually! I fell for the Maria Grazia Chiuri's new look for Dior, and I think she may've brought the slingback design with her from Valentino (which is also my fav brand for shoes). You can tell I was determined to track them down...I once had an opportunity to buy them but passed on them, then regretted and hunted for them haha. I must say though, part of what helped is Dior's client service, which is impeccable, I must applaud! They're really consistent in their client care, from NZ (where I live) to Germany, France and UK (you can see i've tracked them from all these places lol)


----------



## Shan29

I sold my palm springs mini awhile back to get this[emoji846]





Instagram: c.clover.c.clover

I think deep down I am still a Chanel girl. I don't see myself owning multiple LV pieces but they are a good choice when coming to choosing something cheaper, more casual and more carefree. Plus the mini backpack style is so cute. This sperone bb is definitely easier to get in and out of compared to my PS mini.


----------



## emilykj

I only begun collecting Chanel this July and have a black caviar jumbo, a black caviar WOC and a black caviar card holder. I was planning on a 3rd Chanel bag when this beauty caught my eye. The color is an exact match for Valentino's Rose Poudre Rockstuds.


----------



## March786

Dextersmom said:


> I had never heard of this brand before, but I fell in love with this delicate rose gold/diamond bracelet when I saw it at Nordstrom (while picking up my M/L red flap). I swear, going to the mall is always a dangerous adventure and I only went in one store).


Hi dextersmom, how are you?
As always you have a great eye and fabulous taste
This is a wonderful British brand and the jewellery is stunning, prepare to keep going back for more


----------



## JLbb

Nude on Friday


----------



## Dextersmom

March786 said:


> Hi dextersmom, how are you?
> As always you have a great eye and fabulous taste
> This is a wonderful British brand and the jewellery is stunning, prepare to keep going back for more


Hi there March786, so nice to hear from you. 
You are very sweet and I'm sure you are right.  I am so glad I found this brand and I will definitely be going back for more.


----------



## candyapples88

Gonna try out a smaller wallet and see how I like it.


----------



## Kristy0316

Non-Chanel Purchase - Tribal Earrings


----------



## Kendie26

JLbb said:


> View attachment 3804970
> 
> 
> Nude on Friday


 I can't say enough how much i am in love w/ this gucci marmont....i have yet to pull the trigger on the small size (is yours mini?)...would love to hear any thoughts from you dear JLbb!


----------



## Kendie26

Kristy0316 said:


> View attachment 3805304
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Non-Chanel Purchase - Tribal Earrings


I'm so tempted by these earrings & have been looking at them...yours are TDF BEAUTIFUL! Congrats


----------



## JLbb

Kendie26 said:


> I can't say enough how much i am in love w/ this gucci marmont....i have yet to pull the trigger on the small size (is yours mini?)...would love to hear any thoughts from you dear JLbb!






Mine is mini. Saw your Chanel collection. Amazing [emoji33][emoji33][emoji173]️[emoji173]️. Wonder your non Chanel collection. How you routine all your lovely? Gucci marmont mini actually don't carry much, probably as much as Chanel mini rec. Love the nude colour so much. Shipped from overseas.


----------



## Kendie26

JLbb said:


> View attachment 3805392
> 
> 
> Mine is mini. Saw your Chanel collection. Amazing [emoji33][emoji33][emoji173]️[emoji173]️. Wonder your non Chanel collection. How you routine all your lovely? Gucci marmont mini actually don't carry much, probably as much as Chanel mini rec. Love the nude colour so much. Shipped from overseas.


Thank you so much JLbb! The mini size is so perfect on your marmont...i will get small if i do purchase but it will definitely be in that nude color....Congrats again!!!


----------



## nashpoo

It was love at first sight [emoji173]️[emoji30]


----------



## candyapples88

nashpoo said:


> View attachment 3806581
> 
> 
> It was love at first sight [emoji173]️[emoji30]



Yay! So you did get it. I saw you post on the Gucci thread. I was debating soooo hard about the monogram in tan size small. I love the bag but idk if 5 yrs down the road I'll continue to reach for it. 

So glad you got it tho! Super gorg!


----------



## nashpoo

candyapples88 said:


> Yay! So you did get it. I saw you post on the Gucci thread. I was debating soooo hard about the monogram in tan size small. I love the bag but idk if 5 yrs down the road I'll continue to reach for it.
> 
> So glad you got it tho! Super gorg!






[emoji30] I had to!! The sales associates at Gucci were all telling me it was me in a bag haha I think you should get it! It's a fun bag.


----------



## candyapples88

nashpoo said:


> View attachment 3806701
> 
> 
> [emoji30] I had to!! The sales associates at Gucci were all telling me it was me in a bag haha I think you should get it! It's a fun bag.



There are sooo many bags I wanna get and the Dionysus was at the top of the list, but then over time I kind of tired of it and lost interest in getting it. Then I saw it again after months and the interest renewed but not it's back to fizzling lol.


----------



## TheAnaVega

nashpoo said:


> View attachment 3806701
> 
> 
> [emoji30] I had to!! The sales associates at Gucci were all telling me it was me in a bag haha I think you should get it! It's a fun bag.



So pretty!!


----------



## nashpoo

TheAnaVega said:


> So pretty!!



Thank you [emoji173]️ she's definitely not everyone cup of tea, but she fits my style perfectly!


----------



## TheAnaVega

nashpoo said:


> Thank you [emoji173]️ she's definitely not everyone cup of tea, but she fits my style perfectly!




It's def extra but it's beautiful ! I love the color! And I thought it would be a lot more obnoxious by people's reaction to it! But I love it!


----------



## Kendie26

nashpoo said:


> View attachment 3806701
> 
> 
> [emoji30] I had to!! The sales associates at Gucci were all telling me it was me in a bag haha I think you should get it! It's a fun bag.


Holy WOWZER....this mod make me smile BIG from ear to ear!! You go miss Pink lover...i saw a pic of this exact bag recently & I just stared & drooled for quite some time....AMAZING...Biggest Congrats dearest


----------



## nashpoo

Kendie26 said:


> Holy WOWZER....this mod make me smile BIG from ear to ear!! You go miss Pink lover...i saw a pic of this exact bag recently & I just stared & drooled for quite some time....AMAZING...Biggest Congrats dearest



You know me so well [emoji173]️[emoji173]️ thank you so much! I have to say, I think she's the most special piece in my collection!


----------



## March786

Dextersmom said:


> Hi there March786, so nice to hear from you.
> You are very sweet and I'm sure you are right.  I am so glad I found this brand and I will definitely be going back for more.



Helllooooooo Dextersmom 
Thankyou Sweetheart I've had a very busy summer with my sisters wedding
I should hopefully be back actively on the forum soon


----------



## carollinus

Hi ladies, I am thinking to get my first My Lady Dior. Does anyone knows the price of My Lady Dior in Hong Kong? I am traveling to HK in September. Thank you


----------



## Holliwood

Vuitton Iris Key Cles


----------



## candyapples88

Montsouris backpack [emoji309] Still debating if this is my style....


----------



## yinnie

The last month or so, I've decided to rotate on my non chanel bags. 

Prada mini double zip saffiano tote



Celine small box in smooth calf 



No matter what bag though I have my so black boy zippy [emoji847]


----------



## Angeline L

carollinus said:


> Hi ladies, I am thinking to get my first My Lady Dior. Does anyone knows the price of My Lady Dior in Hong Kong? I am traveling to HK in September. Thank you



It is approx. HKD 27k. I have been deliberating too!


----------



## Kendie26

So, my other "C" brand is Celine....my 2nd favorite designer behind Karl.  Got this pearl grey TriFold clutch w/ removable gold shoulder chain at Neiman Marcus yesterday. I also have the larger black TriFold bag (which i use regularly for work....it's an amazing bag in quality, design, function/organization) & this new grey clutch is a line extension of the TriFold design. Thanks for letting me share, as always dearest Chanel Lovelies!


----------



## Kendie26

yinnie said:


> The last month or so, I've decided to rotate on my non chanel bags.
> 
> Prada mini double zip saffiano tote
> View attachment 3811364
> 
> 
> Celine small box in smooth calf
> View attachment 3811366
> 
> 
> No matter what bag though I have my so black boy zippy [emoji847]
> View attachment 3811365


GIRL!! I LOVE your Box on you!! & that pink Prada color is YUMMY YUMMY YUMMY!!


----------



## heiress-ox

Zucnarf said:


> View attachment 3797108
> View attachment 3797111
> 
> Gianvito Rossi pump



These are stunning! Can you share the link to where you found them? I've been looking for the perfect nude suede pump


----------



## yinnie

Kendie26 said:


> GIRL!! I LOVE your Box on you!! & that pink Prada color is YUMMY YUMMY YUMMY!!



Thank you kind Kendie! I see we have the same tastes, Celine is also another weakness of mine [emoji23]


----------



## March786

Kendie26 said:


> So, my other "C" brand is Celine....my 2nd favorite designer behind Karl.  Got this pearl grey TriFold clutch w/ removable gold shoulder chain at Neiman Marcus yesterday. I also have the larger black TriFold bag (which i use regularly for work....it's an amazing bag in quality, design, function/organization) & this new grey clutch is a line extension of the TriFold design. Thanks for letting me share, as always dearest Chanel Lovelies!



What a beautiful piece Kendie 
I've been looking for something classic and this just made My heart go boom - I love it


----------



## Kendie26

March786 said:


> What a beautiful piece Kendie
> I've been looking for something classic and this just made My heart go boom - I love it


Oh yay, that's so very sweet of you.....i love it...you have a boom-boom heart!Pardon my silliness! Thanks so much. I absolutely am insane over that bag & the Celine TriFold line....can not recommend enough for so many reasons. Please do let me know if you go check them out or do decide to purchase! All my best to you dear


----------



## candyapples88

Two Hermes Colliar de chien bracelets. Totally my style I couldn't get just one!


----------



## Elegantlytwist

my Alma bb in vernis Amarante


----------



## March786

Kendie26 said:


> Oh yay, that's so very sweet of you.....i love it...you have a boom-boom heart!Pardon my silliness! Thanks so much. I absolutely am insane over that bag & the Celine TriFold line....can not recommend enough for so many reasons. Please do let me know if you go check them out or do decide to purchase! All my best to you dear


Your such a sweetheart, always bring a smile to my face 
I'll definitely let you know once I plan my next day trip into london xxx


----------



## Jill N

Loving Gucci lately but only going to keep one. Just not sure which one yet...Thoughts??


----------



## candyapples88

Jill N said:


> Loving Gucci lately but only going to keep one. Just not sure which one yet...Thoughts??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3817705
> View attachment 3817706



The black. For some reason I think the zipper bags look cheap.


----------



## Elegantlytwist

candyapples88 said:


> The black. For some reason I think the zipper bags look cheap.


+1! keep the black!


----------



## NurseAnn

Jill N said:


> Loving Gucci lately but only going to keep one. Just not sure which one yet...Thoughts??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3817705
> View attachment 3817706



Black! What size is that?  I like the look a lot!


----------



## Steph5487

Jill N said:


> Loving Gucci lately but only going to keep one. Just not sure which one yet...Thoughts??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3817705
> View attachment 3817706


My vote the black! Have you seen the new velvet ones that came out??? I adore them!


----------



## Jill N

NurseAnn said:


> Black! What size is that?  I like the look a lot!



It's the small size. Think I'm going to keep this one.


----------



## Kendie26

Jill N said:


> Loving Gucci lately but only going to keep one. Just not sure which one yet...Thoughts??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3817705
> View attachment 3817706


I love both on you! I was considering the small camera bag myself but diverted elsewhere but i do love it AND the flap. Early Congrats on whichever you choose!


----------



## Kendie26

Eek my last 2 purchases went to Celine...here's my new Box bag in color Cloud. The feel is ridiculously amazing (on the order of "luxe-ness" of chanel lambskin)Thanks for letting me share! I did it @yinnie !


----------



## aa12

gorgeous


Kendie26 said:


> Eek my last 2 purchases went to Celine...here's my new Box bag in color Cloud. The feel is ridiculously amazing (on the order of "luxe-ness" of chanel lambskin)Thanks for letting me share! I did it @yinnie !


gorgeous!


----------



## Pisces82

Valentino rock stud slides


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> Eek my last 2 purchases went to Celine...here's my new Box bag in color Cloud. The feel is ridiculously amazing (on the order of "luxe-ness" of chanel lambskin)Thanks for letting me share! I did it @yinnie !


 Beautiful!!!! Congrats my dearest friend Kendie!!!  

Ohhh I've missed this post until today! again, It's been busy weeks and could come back here for a relaxed Sat morning before leave again!  

Hope you're having wonderful weekend!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Thanks for letting me share


----------



## Kendie26

shopgirl4cc said:


> Beautiful!!!! Congrats my dearest friend Kendie!!!
> 
> Ohhh I've missed this post until today! again, It's been busy weeks and could come back here for a relaxed Sat morning before leave again!
> 
> Hope you're having wonderful weekend!!





shopgirl4cc said:


> View attachment 3832890
> 
> View attachment 3832889
> 
> View attachment 3832892
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share


Thanks ever so much dearest friend...you always bring happiest, big smile to my face! Your new ring & bangle are out of this world beautiful & look absolutely stunning on you!! Your hand/arm is tres elegant!!! Xoxoxox


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> Thanks ever so much dearest friend...you always bring happiest, big smile to my face! Your new ring & bangle are out of this world beautiful & look absolutely stunning on you!! Your hand/arm is tres elegant!!! Xoxoxox


Thank you my sweetest friend @Kendie26 !!!! 
Actually...1 of my Cartier Love bracelet was purchased from this past summer - about a couple of months ago, but then one more different size in exact same bracelet ( I love plain Yellow gold ) just came this week...  I would tell you the episode behind when we had a chance....  Have a wonderful day my darling friend


----------



## Kendie26

shopgirl4cc said:


> Thank you my sweetest friend @Kendie26 !!!!
> Actually...1 of my Cartier Love bracelet was purchased from this past summer - about a couple of months ago, but then one more different size in exact same bracelet ( I love plain Yellow gold ) just came this week...  I would tell you the episode behind when we had a chance....  Have a wonderful day my darling friend
> View attachment 3832950


EXQUISITE!!!


----------



## woodwinked

While patiently waiting for my SA to get me a black mini ..


----------



## Panzanella




----------



## Chewing_Pearls

What I recently got[emoji850] my very first LV bag, I love how cute it is.[emoji12]


----------



## Baghongkonglady

Can I just say that this thread makes me happy! I adore Chanel and it retains first place in my affections. But I still love other brands too and sometimes I want to wear a bag with less fuss, less ostentation etc. I enjoy reading about your other loves and seeing such diversity. 

I love Mulberry for winter. Recent purchases are a red backpack and an oxblood bag. 

I'm also obsessed with the Gucci Marmont line, and bought the small Marmont in nude, black and velvet over the past year. These are my favourite everyday bags when I don't need to carry a lot. They are so comfortable and they don't scratch. 

Xxx


----------



## Bisoux78

At *J. Crew* in *Soho* with my beloved *LV Retiro* (the LV bag in my collection that I would never sell!).


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> EXQUISITE!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Many of you dearest friends know I've been patiently waiting for a bright[emoji170]blue chanel but having NO luck [emoji27] so when I found this little babe I couldn't resist. Last 3 purchases have been my other current fave~Celine. Great as a clutch or cosmetics bags[emoji4]


----------



## chicnfab

Kendie26 said:


> Many of you dearest friends know I've been patiently waiting for a bright[emoji170]blue chanel but having NO luck [emoji27] so when I found this little babe I couldn't resist. Last 3 purchases have been my other current fave~Celine. Great as a clutch or cosmetics bags[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3835000
> View attachment 3835001
> View attachment 3835003


Ohhh what a beautiful blue!! Congrats


----------



## Kendie26

chicnfab said:


> Ohhh what a beautiful blue!! Congrats


Thanks so much beautiful woman!!


----------



## love2learn

Kendie26 said:


> Eek my last 2 purchases went to Celine...here's my new Box bag in color Cloud. The feel is ridiculously amazing (on the order of "luxe-ness" of chanel lambskin)Thanks for letting me share! I did it @yinnie !





Kendie26 said:


> Many of you dearest friends know I've been patiently waiting for a bright[emoji170]blue chanel but having NO luck [emoji27] so when I found this little babe I couldn't resist. Last 3 purchases have been my other current fave~Celine. Great as a clutch or cosmetics bags[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3835000
> View attachment 3835001
> View attachment 3835003



Wow Kendie!!  Two very different beautiful shades of blue.  Just looking at your picture of the Box bag, you can tell it has to be soooooo smooth and soft.  Absolutely LOVE the bright vivid blue!!


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> Many of you dearest friends know I've been patiently waiting for a bright[emoji170]blue chanel but having NO luck [emoji27] so when I found this little babe I couldn't resist. Last 3 purchases have been my other current fave~Celine. Great as a clutch or cosmetics bags[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3835000
> View attachment 3835001
> View attachment 3835003


Thank is a gorgeous gorgeous blue my friend!


----------



## Kendie26

love2learn said:


> Wow Kendie!!  Two very different beautiful shades of blue.  Just looking at your picture of the Box bag, you can tell it has to be soooooo smooth and soft.  Absolutely LOVE the bright vivid blue!!





Vanana said:


> Thank is a gorgeous gorgeous blue my friend!


Thank so much my Lovelies! You are right dear @love2learn , those Celine blues couldn't be any more different! And dear Van, i guess i gave up (for now) on finding a chanel blue but this will tide me over for sure...it's a super easy grab & go clutch


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> Many of you dearest friends know I've been patiently waiting for a bright[emoji170]blue chanel but having NO luck [emoji27] so when I found this little babe I couldn't resist. Last 3 purchases have been my other current fave~Celine. Great as a clutch or cosmetics bags[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3835000
> View attachment 3835001
> View attachment 3835003


What a beautiful BLUE darling Kendie!!!  Congratulation my friend!!! 
I've also been away from Chanel threads a little bit ( obsessed with some jewelry world lately....endless  ) sooo....I understand this excitement!!  Enjoy your gorgeous blue beauties my dearest friend


----------



## Kendie26

shopgirl4cc said:


> What a beautiful BLUE darling Kendie!!!  Congratulation my friend!!!
> I've also been away from Chanel threads a little bit ( obsessed with some jewelry world lately....endless  ) sooo....I understand this excitement!!  Enjoy your gorgeous blue beauties my dearest friend


Thanks ever so much sweetest friend !! I had been obsessing & searching for SO long for a nice bright blue & I always loved Celine's indigo/bright blue & i just love the simple, sleek style. I am DONE FOR NOW!!! No more bags or slg's. Time for a break! Hope you are enjoying your amazingly gorgeous new jewelry as i the pics you shared. So elegant & classy! Be well my beauty!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> Thanks ever so much sweetest friend !! I had been obsessing & searching for SO long for a nice bright blue & I always loved Celine's indigo/bright blue & i just love the simple, sleek style. I am DONE FOR NOW!!! No more bags or slg's. Time for a break! Hope you are enjoying your amazingly gorgeous new jewelry as i the pics you shared. So elegant & classy! Be well my beauty!


My dearest funnest friend Thank you soooo much for your sweet and warm heart always You are TOO SWEETIE my lovely beautiful Chanel lady I LOVE your positive aura and energy I feel from your writing always that brighten up Chanel forum  AND I LOVE your great taste sooo much!!! Your blues are both so amazing and graceful!! 

Ohh...I am with you ~ Well...I don't really want any more bags as I am happily done with my collection for now and enjoy wearing ( sort of busy for rotating ) my bags each days  BUT I finally went back to Jewelry obsession lately and its way TOO dangerous and gotta stop soon!!! I dont "need" them anymore  LOL


----------



## Kendie26

shopgirl4cc said:


> My dearest funnest friend Thank you soooo much for your sweet and warm heart always You are TOO SWEETIE my lovely beautiful Chanel lady I LOVE your positive aura and energy I feel from your writing always that brighten up Chanel forum  AND I LOVE your great taste sooo much!!! Your blues are both so amazing and graceful!!
> 
> Ohh...I am with you ~ Well...I don't really want any more bags as I am happily done with my collection for now and enjoy wearing ( sort of busy for rotating ) my bags each days  BUT I finally went back to Jewelry obsession lately and its way TOO dangerous and gotta stop soon!!! I dont "need" them anymore  LOL


I hear you babe! I am on board with all you say & you know i am smiling big at your sweatdrop emoji!!
Thank you for your overly generous compliments but you are really describing YOURSELF & i know everyone here would agree w/ me on that. Love you dearly girl


----------



## Vanana

shopgirl4cc said:


> My dearest funnest friend Thank you soooo much for your sweet and warm heart always You are TOO SWEETIE my lovely beautiful Chanel lady I LOVE your positive aura and energy I feel from your writing always that brighten up Chanel forum  AND I LOVE your great taste sooo much!!! Your blues are both so amazing and graceful!!
> 
> Ohh...I am with you ~ Well...I don't really want any more bags as I am happily done with my collection for now and enjoy wearing ( sort of busy for rotating ) my bags each days  BUT I finally went back to Jewelry obsession lately and its way TOO dangerous and gotta stop soon!!! I dont "need" them anymore  LOL





Kendie26 said:


> I hear you babe! I am on board with all you say & you know i am smiling big at your sweatdrop emoji!!
> Thank you for your overly generous compliments but you are really describing YOURSELF & i know everyone here would agree w/ me on that. Love you dearly girl


Oh no!! Both of you stopping/pausing?!?! I'm concerned if Chanel will make it!!!  ok seriously a break once in a while and enjoy seeing all the beautiful things on this forum can be a very healthy thing


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> Oh no!! Both of you stopping/pausing?!?! I'm concerned if Chanel will make it!!!  ok seriously a break once in a while and enjoy seeing all the beautiful things on this forum can be a very healthy thing


THE ONLY reason why i struggle to take a break from tPF is because I LOVE & ADORE soooo many of you (& you all know who you are!)you obviously my sweetest Van! Xox


----------



## JLbb

French nails with my 10 years old Damier


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Added WG Cartier Love bracelet next to YG one I've received a couple of weeks ago....I truly love both simple screw design without any diamonds on these bracelet design personally  Thanks for letting me share


----------



## JLbb

Nude marmont mini


----------



## Lady Butterfly

Better late than never... mini PS


----------



## Kendie26

shopgirl4cc said:


> Added WG Cartier Love bracelet next to YG one I've received a couple of weeks ago....I truly love both simple screw design without any diamonds on these bracelet design personally  Thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 3845417


STUNNING, like YOU!!! Wow girl...i could not pick a favorite out of these 2...both WG & YG look beautiful w/ your lovely skin tone! Congrats sweetest lovely friend!


----------



## Kendie26

JLbb said:


> View attachment 3846540
> 
> 
> Nude marmont mini


 This has been my favorite Gucci bag all year...Congrats!!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> STUNNING, like YOU!!! Wow girl...i could not pick a favorite out of these 2...both WG & YG look beautiful w/ your lovely skin tone! Congrats sweetest lovely friend!


 Awww....Thank you so much my sweetest friend Kendie   I done obsession over the purses / shoes though, oh well...now this jewelry obsession....endless


----------



## luxfun

Once again I find myself cheating on Chanel with Dior. I hate to say it, but even for a repeat Chanel customer like me, Dior's customer service and boutique experience blows Chanel out of the water.  Also, I am once again very impressed with Dior's quality and construction. Ok, no more stalling, here she is: my ridiculously beautiful, soft as butter, rose gold small diorama.  Full reveal on the Dior forum.


----------



## angelicskater16

Hermès Pearl Derby Shoes


----------



## LouisV76

my new moncler winter coat


----------



## dryads

So here are some of the other damages that I've done while I was at London. Guess I'm done with shoes (and bags) for the coming winter and spring


----------



## runsinchoo

woodwinked said:


> While patiently waiting for my SA to get me a black mini ..


BEAUTIFUL color


----------



## Steph5487

Kendie26 said:


> Many of you dearest friends know I've been patiently waiting for a bright[emoji170]blue chanel but having NO luck [emoji27] so when I found this little babe I couldn't resist. Last 3 purchases have been my other current fave~Celine. Great as a clutch or cosmetics bags[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3835000
> View attachment 3835001
> View attachment 3835003


Kendie! what a beautiful color! I too was looking for a bright blue chanel with no luck!


----------



## Steph5487

shopgirl4cc said:


> Added WG Cartier Love bracelet next to YG one I've received a couple of weeks ago....I truly love both simple screw design without any diamonds on these bracelet design personally  Thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 3845417


Stunning Shopgirl! Absolutely love the two tone look!


----------



## Steph5487

dryads said:


> So here are some of the other damages that I've done while I was at London. Guess I'm done with shoes (and bags) for the coming winter and spring
> 
> View attachment 3850073


Absolutely Love the YSL!


----------



## Elegantlytwist

Finally got my hands on a grey Celine trio


----------



## Kendie26

Elegantlytwist said:


> Finally got my hands on a grey Celine trio


Woot...Big Congrats from 1 Celine lover to another!!! Love the color...enjoy!!!


----------



## Kendie26

Celine is my other passion (Chanel is still 1st )...New design...Flap Clasp bag in maroon & also got a Gucci Maramont nude small wallet//card case.... my chanel ballerinas


----------



## Elegantlytwist

Kendie26 said:


> Celine is my other passion (Chanel is still 1st )...New design...Flap Clasp bag in maroon & also got a Gucci Maramont nude small wallet//card case.... my chanel ballerinas



Congrats on your beautiful buys my lovely!!  Love your Celine trio from the other post too, the colour's amazing!!


----------



## cajhingle

LV vivienne on a stroll


----------



## vixen18

suzis said:


> Once again I find myself cheating on Chanel with Dior. I hate to say it, but even for a repeat Chanel customer like me, Dior's customer service and boutique experience blows Chanel out of the water.  Also, I am once again very impressed with Dior's quality and construction. Ok, no more stalling, here she is: my ridiculously beautiful, soft as butter, rose gold small diorama.  Full reveal on the Dior forum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3847986
> View attachment 3847987
> View attachment 3847988
> View attachment 3847989



This is one stunning Dior!
I've been thinking of adding another Chanel to my collection but now......, 
I'm thinking about this one!
Congrats on a gorgeous purchase


----------



## Dextersmom

shopgirl4cc said:


> Added WG Cartier Love bracelet next to YG one I've received a couple of weeks ago....I truly love both simple screw design without any diamonds on these bracelet design personally  Thanks for letting me share
> View attachment 3845417


Your Love bracelet's look so beautiful on you, my friend!!


----------



## Dextersmom

My local Nordstrom recently had a 10 point event and NM had triple points on the same day....so I had myself a lovely shopping spree.  I picked up the Monica Vinader diamond bracelet in white and yellow gold to mix and match with the rose gold I already own.  As well, I got these darling, blingy crystal Pedro Garcia sandals that are quite comfortable, imo (NM exclusive).  I also picked up 2 denim jackets as I have a thing for them.  The one with removable crystal pins is Joie and the one with embroidery is BLANKNYC.  Happy Friday everyone.


----------



## celialow

My HG!! (don't let my reisssue 226 hear that!)


----------



## Dextersmom

celialow said:


> My HG!! (don't let my reisssue 226 hear that!)
> View attachment 3858884


Gorgeous color!! Is it RC?


----------



## Marmotte

My new Panthère Cartier




... and my Gucci Queen Margaret card holder


----------



## March786

Dextersmom said:


> My local Nordstrom recently had a 10 point event and NM had triple points on the same day....so I had myself a lovely shopping spree.  I picked up the Monica Vinader diamond bracelet in white and yellow gold to mix and match with the rose gold I already own.  As well, I got these darling, blingy crystal Pedro Garcia sandals that are quite comfortable, imo (NM exclusive).  I also picked up 2 denim jackets as I have a thing for them.  The one with removable crystal pins is Joie and the one with embroidery is BLANKNYC.  Happy Friday everyone.


Loving those beautiful bracelets


----------



## Dextersmom

March786 said:


> Loving those beautiful bracelets


Thank you!!


----------



## celialow

Dextersmom said:


> Gorgeous color!! Is it RC?


 Thank you, dear @Dextersmom 
It is rouge grenat.


----------



## chicnfab

Dextersmom said:


> My local Nordstrom recently had a 10 point event and NM had triple points on the same day....so I had myself a lovely shopping spree.  I picked up the Monica Vinader diamond bracelet in white and yellow gold to mix and match with the rose gold I already own.  As well, I got these darling, blingy crystal Pedro Garcia sandals that are quite comfortable, imo (NM exclusive).  I also picked up 2 denim jackets as I have a thing for them.  The one with removable crystal pins is Joie and the one with embroidery is BLANKNYC.  Happy Friday everyone.


Ohhh my goodness my friend...that's just sooo lovely


----------



## Dextersmom

chicnfab said:


> Ohhh my goodness my friend...that's just sooo lovely


Thank you, my sweet chicnfab.


----------



## Dextersmom

Thank you. [emoji11]


----------



## fabuleux

cajhingle said:


> LV vivienne on a stroll
> View attachment 3852854


This bag is stunning.


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> Celine is my other passion (Chanel is still 1st )...New design...Flap Clasp bag in maroon & also got a Gucci Maramont nude small wallet//card case.... my chanel ballerinas


OMG I totally have missed your amazing posts while I've been away from TPF!!!
 BIG CONGRATULATION my dearest sweetest friend!!!!  All are amazing and gorgeous haul my friend!!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> My local Nordstrom recently had a 10 point event and NM had triple points on the same day....so I had myself a lovely shopping spree.  I picked up the Monica Vinader diamond bracelet in white and yellow gold to mix and match with the rose gold I already own.  As well, I got these darling, blingy crystal Pedro Garcia sandals that are quite comfortable, imo (NM exclusive).  I also picked up 2 denim jackets as I have a thing for them.  The one with removable crystal pins is Joie and the one with embroidery is BLANKNYC.  Happy Friday everyone.


 AWWWW WOW What a beautiful lady you are!!  Beautiful jewelries and denim jackets almost is an art piece!!!! It is well worth to be back here to see you my dear gorgeous friend!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Hi Chanel lovelies friends  I've gotten cold virus from my kid and been sick for days   but finally got better ( yay ) so here I am....
I just received this last week - My second Rolex 31mm Datejust 18K YG two tone jubilee bracelet fluted basel, MOP dial, diamond maker. Thanks so much for letting me share my joy 





Sorry for too many photos at once today.... Thanks for letting me share many photos here 











Some little episode for my Rolex - I own 26mm size in same combo except its silver dial. I originally planned to add exact same combination for 31mm size. I love the combo so much since received it as a gift from my DH in Christmas 4 years ago. I was going to order exact same combo for 31mm until one day I walked in to the Rolex retail store, this one just came in and unexpectedly I just fell in love with it....  I've seen many MOP dials for many years but was not interested in MOP and I’ve never seen this much colorful in white MOP before.... It is so colorful that I cannot stop staring at it…. I see green and purple, pink, all the rainbow color reflect in many angles and even more from yellow gold and diamond… I even saw some cloud and some angles in it....

I still love wearing smaller 26mm size as well that has been always nicer size for the special black tie event with little black dress I sometimes attend...

Thanks so much for letting me share this long post and my addition and joy….


----------



## Dextersmom

shopgirl4cc said:


> Hi Chanel lovelies friends  I've gotten cold virus from my kid and been sick for days   but finally got better ( yay ) so here I am....
> I just received this last week - My second Rolex 31mm Datejust 18K YG two tone jubilee bracelet fluted basel, MOP dial, diamond maker. Thanks so much for letting me share my joy
> View attachment 3861045
> View attachment 3861046
> View attachment 3861047
> View attachment 3861048
> 
> Sorry for too many photos at once today.... Thanks for letting me share many photos here
> View attachment 3861053
> 
> View attachment 3861054
> 
> View attachment 3861057
> 
> View attachment 3861056
> 
> View attachment 3861058
> 
> 
> Some little episode for my Rolex - I own 26mm size in same combo except its silver dial. I originally planned to add exact same combination for 31mm size. I love the combo so much since received it as a gift from my DH in Christmas 4 years ago. I was going to order exact same combo for 31mm until one day I walked in to the Rolex retail store, this one just came in and unexpectedly I just fell in love with it....  I've seen many MOP dials for many years but was not interested in MOP and I’ve never seen this much colorful in white MOP before.... It is so colorful that I cannot stop staring at it…. I see green and purple, pink, all the rainbow color reflect in many angles and even more from yellow gold and diamond… I even saw some cloud and some angles in it....
> 
> I still love wearing smaller 26mm size as well that has been always nicer size for the special black tie event with little black dress I sometimes attend...
> 
> Thanks so much for letting me share this long post and my addition and joy….


Hi shopgirl4cc, I am very sorry to hear that you have been under the weather. 
 Thank you for your lovely comments on my shopping spree. 
WOW, my friend, I am just speechless over here.  Your new timepiece is simply spectacular!!!!  Truly beautiful!! In your shots it looks so mesmerizing and special with the MOP.... and I am certain it is even more magnificent in person. Congratulations, my beautiful friend.  You wear it so well.


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> Hi shopgirl4cc, I am very sorry to hear that you have been under the weather.
> Thank you for your lovely comments on my shopping spree.
> WOW, my friend, I am just speechless over here.  Your new timepiece is simply spectacular!!!!  Truly beautiful!! In your shots it looks so mesmerizing and special with the MOP.... and I am certain it is even more magnificent in person. Congratulations, my beautiful friend.  You wear it so well.


Awww my darling friend, Thank you sos much for such your sweet heart I LOVE LOVE your new collection of beautiful diamond bracelets - now your 3 triplet! collection is so chic and gorgeous!!!  I adore your beautiful style and gorgeours smile like angel You are my lovely and sweetest beautiful friend


----------



## Kendie26

shopgirl4cc said:


> Hi Chanel lovelies friends  I've gotten cold virus from my kid and been sick for days   but finally got better ( yay ) so here I am....
> I just received this last week - My second Rolex 31mm Datejust 18K YG two tone jubilee bracelet fluted basel, MOP dial, diamond maker. Thanks so much for letting me share my joy
> View attachment 3861045
> View attachment 3861046
> View attachment 3861047
> View attachment 3861048
> 
> Sorry for too many photos at once today.... Thanks for letting me share many photos here
> View attachment 3861053
> 
> View attachment 3861054
> 
> View attachment 3861057
> 
> View attachment 3861056
> 
> View attachment 3861058
> 
> 
> Some little episode for my Rolex - I own 26mm size in same combo except its silver dial. I originally planned to add exact same combination for 31mm size. I love the combo so much since received it as a gift from my DH in Christmas 4 years ago. I was going to order exact same combo for 31mm until one day I walked in to the Rolex retail store, this one just came in and unexpectedly I just fell in love with it....  I've seen many MOP dials for many years but was not interested in MOP and I’ve never seen this much colorful in white MOP before.... It is so colorful that I cannot stop staring at it…. I see green and purple, pink, all the rainbow color reflect in many angles and even more from yellow gold and diamond… I even saw some cloud and some angles in it....
> 
> I still love wearing smaller 26mm size as well that has been always nicer size for the special black tie event with little black dress I sometimes attend...
> 
> Thanks so much for letting me share this long post and my addition and joy….


Hello sweetness...we've missed you again. Hope you are indeed feeling all betterThank you for you kindest compliments & HOLY WOW!!!!LOOK at that magnificently exquisite timepiece!!! I love seeing all the details up close in your pics. That last pic shows how phenomenal the mother of pearl face is I surely wish my hands/arms looked even half as elegant & pretty as yours do! Congrats to you dearest & please do take good care of yourself!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> Hello sweetness...we've missed you again. Hope you are indeed feeling all betterThank you for you kindest compliments & HOLY WOW!!!!LOOK at that magnificently exquisite timepiece!!! I love seeing all the details up close in your pics. That last pic shows how phenomenal the mother of pearl face is I surely wish my hands/arms looked even half as elegant & pretty as yours do! Congrats to you dearest & please do take good care of yourself!


Awwww You're the sweetest as always my dearest friend and Chanel lovely lady Kendie~Thank you soooo much & I've missed you soooo much too!!!! I've missed your positive energy aura and sweetest heart  You brighten up this form always like a  and cheer my day up always!!    I hope you're well and away from this virus season, and hope you're enjoying your lovely Chanel collection in this beautiful autumn season  Much Love xoxoxoxo


----------



## Arielgal

Dextersmom said:


> My local Nordstrom recently had a 10 point event and NM had triple points on the same day....so I had myself a lovely shopping spree.  I picked up the Monica Vinader diamond bracelet in white and yellow gold to mix and match with the rose gold I already own.  As well, I got these darling, blingy crystal Pedro Garcia sandals that are quite comfortable, imo (NM exclusive).  I also picked up 2 denim jackets as I have a thing for them.  The one with removable crystal pins is Joie and the one with embroidery is BLANKNYC.  Happy Friday everyone.



Very lovely haul n I am sure you had fun picking these beauties! Love the denim jacket with removable pins very cute! You can also add one of your CC brooches to the pretty mix!


----------



## Dextersmom

Arielgal said:


> Very lovely haul n I am sure you had fun picking these beauties! Love the denim jacket with removable pins very cute! You can also add one of your CC brooches to the pretty mix!


Thank you, Arielgal!


----------



## nycmamaofone

I finally got the Cartier love cuff with one diamond in YG for my milestone birthday: the big 4-0. I'm so in love!


----------



## Kendie26

nycmamaofone said:


> View attachment 3863264
> 
> 
> I finally got the Cartier love cuff with one diamond in YG for my milestone birthday: the big 4-0. I'm so in love!


Biggest heartfelt congrats on your beautiful cuff AND your special birthday. It looks magnificent on you! You have such a graceful/elegant hand/arm & could be a hand model!


----------



## nycmamaofone

Kendie26 said:


> Biggest heartfelt congrats on your beautiful cuff AND your special birthday. It looks magnificent on you! You have such a graceful/elegant hand/arm & could be a hand model!



Thank you sweet Kendie!! And you are too kind saying that my hand is graceful [emoji5].


----------



## Dextersmom

nycmamaofone said:


> View attachment 3863264
> 
> 
> I finally got the Cartier love cuff with one diamond in YG for my milestone birthday: the big 4-0. I'm so in love!


Happy Birthday! You wear your love beautifully.


----------



## nycmamaofone

Dextersmom said:


> Happy Birthday! You wear your love beautifully.



Thank you so much Dextersmom!! [emoji8]


----------



## FunBagz

My recent non-Chanel purchase...YSL LouLou 70 Chelsea Ankle Boots.  So comfy.  Happy Friday, TPFers!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

nycmamaofone said:


> View attachment 3863264
> 
> 
> I finally got the Cartier love cuff with one diamond in YG for my milestone birthday: the big 4-0. I'm so in love!


Beautiful!!!! Congratulation @nycmamaofone !!! & Happy birthday!!! I LOVE LOVE Really perfect and gorgeous on you!!!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

FunBagz said:


> My recent non-Chanel purchase...YSL LouLou 70 Chelsea Ankle Boots.  So comfy.  Happy Friday, TPFers!
> View attachment 3863882
> View attachment 3863883



Gorgeous and sleek YSL bootie @FunBagz !!!!    Look so sexy and you rock with them!!!!
Oh It's such a coincidence !!! I just received my booties by mail today ( CL ) It's so hard to resist beautiful boots this season and so tempting, isn't it?  Happy Friday to you too


----------



## shopgirl4cc

I just received by mail today ~ my new Christian Louboutin Bootie "Adox"  My local NM didn't have my size so I had to order by overnight shipping. They're surprisingly comfy compare to other my CL boots ( actually my all other CL shoes are not comfy in general...  ) I can't wait to wear these tomorrow for the first outing 
Thanks for letting me share & Hope Chanel lovelies friends all are having a fabulous Friday evening & weekend


----------



## Kendie26

shopgirl4cc said:


> I just received by mail today ~ my new Christian Louboutin Bootie "Adox"  My local NM didn't have my size so I had to order by overnight shipping. They're surprisingly comfy compare to other my CL boots ( actually my all other CL shoes are not comfy in general...  ) I can't wait to wear these tomorrow for the first outing
> Thanks for letting me share & Hope Chanel lovelies friends all are having a fabulous Friday evening & weekend
> View attachment 3864206


 FABULOUS boots girlie!! Can’t wait to see a mod of them on your sleek gorgeous legs!!!! Laughing at your sweatdrop  emoji & comment!!!! I have not ventured into CL shoes but it sure is fun & a relief when they are comfy!


----------



## nycmamaofone

shopgirl4cc said:


> Beautiful!!!! Congratulation @nycmamaofone !!! & Happy birthday!!! I LOVE LOVE Really perfect and gorgeous on you!!!!



Thank you so much!! And your new boots are gorgeous!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

nycmamaofone said:


> Thank you so much!! And your new boots are gorgeous!


Thank you! @nycmamaofone


----------



## diorama666

Hi guys!
Does anyone know the price of the Diorama Metallic Cannage medium bag and the Diorama bag in HK ?


----------



## BettyLouboo

My recent LV purchases^


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> FABULOUS boots girlie!! Can’t wait to see a mod of them on your sleek gorgeous legs!!!! Laughing at your sweatdrop  emoji & comment!!!! I have not ventured into CL shoes but it sure is fun & a relief when they are comfy!


Thank you my darling friend!!! Sorry I totally forgot to reply to this one, your warmest and sweetest comment as always AND I finally forgot to take pic on weekend while i was busy decollating for Halloween party... ( I'll do post next time  ) oh well, honestly I'm really not comfortable with this spooky season each year though  gotta do as a mom still just for a fun event for kids world...sigh 
Getting chilly in east coast tonight...Have a cozy night my sweet heart friend


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> FABULOUS boots girlie!! Can’t wait to see a mod of them on your sleek gorgeous legs!!!! Laughing at your sweatdrop  emoji & comment!!!! I have not ventured into CL shoes but it sure is fun & a relief when they are comfy!


Sorry I forgot to post! been exhausted after the Halloween....
Here is a quick mod shot of my new CL booties for you, my dear fun & cute darling friend @Kendie26   These booties are the most comfy one in my CL boots....Yeah I know Comfy is the key and the most important, first things to come for shoes,....I love comfy shoes though I'm weak with these brands for their beautiful line...sigh


----------



## Kendie26

shopgirl4cc said:


> Sorry I forgot to post! been exhausted after the Halloween....
> Here is a quick mod shot of my new CL booties for you, my dear fun & cute darling friend @Kendie26   These booties are the most comfy one in my CL boots....Yeah I know Comfy is the key and the most important, first things to come for shoes,....I love comfy shoes though I'm weak with these brands for their beautiful line...sigh
> View attachment 3869406


These truly look like THE perfect bootie in every sense, especially since they are comfy!!! Thank you for modeling them dearest sweet shopgirl4cc! LOVE them , LOVE younow i want a pair


----------



## chicnfab

shopgirl4cc said:


> I just received by mail today ~ my new Christian Louboutin Bootie "Adox"  My local NM didn't have my size so I had to order by overnight shipping. They're surprisingly comfy compare to other my CL boots ( actually my all other CL shoes are not comfy in general...  ) I can't wait to wear these tomorrow for the first outing
> Thanks for letting me share & Hope Chanel lovelies friends all are having a fabulous Friday evening & weekend
> View attachment 3864206


Definitely a beauty ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Dextersmom

shopgirl4cc said:


> Sorry I forgot to post! been exhausted after the Halloween....
> Here is a quick mod shot of my new CL booties for you, my dear fun & cute darling friend @Kendie26   These booties are the most comfy one in my CL boots....Yeah I know Comfy is the key and the most important, first things to come for shoes,....I love comfy shoes though I'm weak with these brands for their beautiful line...sigh
> View attachment 3869406


Fabulous on you, my beautiful friend.


----------



## Marmotte

Hi everyone!
My recent Non-Chanel purchases before I put my hands on a Coco Handle [emoji16]


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> These truly look like THE perfect bootie in every sense, especially since they are comfy!!! Thank you for modeling them dearest sweet shopgirl4cc! LOVE them , LOVE younow i want a pair


Thank you thank you~ My darling friend!!  I'll be extremely excited and happy if we'd be another twines I'm sure you would love these boots once you put your feel in!!!  



chicnfab said:


> Definitely a beauty ❤️❤️❤️





Dextersmom said:


> Fabulous on you, my beautiful friend.



....Thank you soooo much for my sweet ladies ~


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Marmotte said:


> Hi everyone!
> My recent Non-Chanel purchases before I put my hands on a Coco Handle [emoji16]
> View attachment 3871611
> 
> 
> View attachment 3871612



Both are beautiful!!!!!   @Marmotte


----------



## Kendie26

Marmotte said:


> Hi everyone!
> My recent Non-Chanel purchases before I put my hands on a Coco Handle [emoji16]
> View attachment 3871611
> 
> 
> View attachment 3871612


Exquisite!! Both are absolutely stunning...big Congrats!


----------



## Marmotte

Oops forgot this one..




Cruise 2018 Dior Diorama WOC in Metallic champagne leather[emoji173]️


----------



## Kendie26

Marmotte said:


> Oops forgot this one..
> 
> View attachment 3872528
> 
> 
> Cruise 2018 Dior Diorama WOC in Metallic champagne leather[emoji173]️


Stop.The.Presses. !!!!!! THAT is phenomenal!!! Biggest Congrats!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Marmotte said:


> Oops forgot this one..
> 
> View attachment 3872528
> 
> 
> Cruise 2018 Dior Diorama WOC in Metallic champagne leather[emoji173]️


WOW A Goldren purse!!! She is  Gorgeous!! Congrats @Marmotte


----------



## Marmotte

shopgirl4cc said:


> WOW A Goldren purse!!! She is  Gorgeous!! Congrats @Marmotte



Aha thanks! It’s actually Champagne color - light gold[emoji4]


----------



## deltalady

Hermes belt kit in Noir/Rouge Grenat. I am currently in Paris on business and I just had to make my first H purchase while here.


----------



## Kendie26

deltalady said:


> Hermes belt kit in Noir/Rouge Grenat. I am currently in Paris on business and I just had to make my first H purchase while here.


Wonderful first choice!! I  it!!  Love both sides/colors ~super cool Enjoy Paris


----------



## Doodles78

Kendie26 said:


> Celine is my other passion (Chanel is still 1st )...New design...Flap Clasp bag in maroon & also got a Gucci Maramont nude small wallet//card case.... my chanel ballerinas


Beautiful... I, too, love Céline but Chanel is number one. My friend’s husband works for Chanel corporate and he knows I always wear Chanel. He saw me recently carrying a  Céline trio and said, “Well! I see you’ve moved on....” NEVER! But a lady can have multiple loves.....


----------



## shopgirl4cc

deltalady said:


> Hermes belt kit in Noir/Rouge Grenat. I am currently in Paris on business and I just had to make my first H purchase while here.


Congrats on your H @deltalady !! Yay! Enjoy beautiful Paris!!!!


----------



## Bisoux78

My first foray into *Proenza Schouler*...So obsessed with my medium PS1 in Purple Rain


----------



## Kendie26

Doodles78 said:


> Beautiful... I, too, love Céline but Chanel is number one. My friend’s husband works for Chanel corporate and he knows I always wear Chanel. He saw me recently carrying a  Céline trio and said, “Well! I see you’ve moved on....” NEVER! But a lady can have multiple loves.....


Thank you kindly Doodles!! Lately i’ve Been hearing from many avid chanel lovelies that are also major loves/fans of Celine so cheers to you on that!


----------



## Kendie26

Bisoux78 said:


> My first foray into *Proenza Schouler*...So obsessed with my medium PS1 in Purple Rain


Congrats @Bisoux78 !! Always loved this PS style & you picked it in my fave color...Enjoy it!! Looks great on you


----------



## Bisoux78

Kendie26 said:


> Congrats @Bisoux78 !! Always loved this PS style & you picked it in my fave color...Enjoy it!! Looks great on you


Thanks Kendie...I’m absolutely smitten with how easy it is to use! Already looking into getting my 2nd PS1!


----------



## Bab3408

shopgirl4cc said:


> I just received by mail today ~ my new Christian Louboutin Bootie "Adox"  My local NM didn't have my size so I had to order by overnight shipping. They're surprisingly comfy compare to other my CL boots ( actually my all other CL shoes are not comfy in general...  ) I can't wait to wear these tomorrow for the first outing
> Thanks for letting me share & Hope Chanel lovelies friends all are having a fabulous Friday evening & weekend
> View attachment 3864206



I’m eyeing a pair of CL boots too, the top 70 suede boots. Can you tell me how’s the fit for you? My local NM doesn’t have my size either so I’m going to have to have it shipped. I’ve read some product reviews and some say to size up. I never have to size up in anything, even for rockstud. I’m so confused and need some help. Btw, you inspired me to get these boots as I was planning to buy some Stuart Weitzman ones.


----------



## Marmotte

Neverfull MyWorldTour and XMas Clemence wallet [emoji210]


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Bab3408 said:


> I’m eyeing a pair of CL boots too, the top 70 suede boots. Can you tell me how’s the fit for you? My local NM doesn’t have my size either so I’m going to have to have it shipped. I’ve read some product reviews and some say to size up. I never have to size up in anything, even for rockstud. I’m so confused and need some help. Btw, you inspired me to get these boots as I was planning to buy some Stuart Weitzman ones.


Hi @Bab3408 Sorry for my late response! I’ve been busy with my family over the weekend like crazy….phew.
For my experience, I always wear size 37 for CL boots as this "Adox" booties. I usually wear thin socks for any boots. 36 & 36.5 for CL pumps depends on their design, narrow toe or regular width and heel height.
For the reference on others brand shoes if that helps ;
Chanel : 37 for boots, 36~36.5 for their flats and shoes, 36 for espadrilles.
Valentino, YSL, M.B, and other brands 36.5 for heels usually.
Gucci & Prada, 36.5 for boots. 36 ~36.5 for shoes. ( Again between 36-36.5 depends on the style and width of the shoes )
Hope this helps. I recommend the best way is try on at the store in person if possible, Best of luck


----------



## princess621

shopgirl4cc said:


> Sorry I forgot to post! been exhausted after the Halloween....
> Here is a quick mod shot of my new CL booties for you, my dear fun & cute darling friend @Kendie26   These booties are the most comfy one in my CL boots....Yeah I know Comfy is the key and the most important, first things to come for shoes,....I love comfy shoes though I'm weak with these brands for their beautiful line...sigh
> View attachment 3869406



LOVE these boots! looks great on you


----------



## shopgirl4cc

princess621 said:


> LOVE these boots! looks great on you


Thank you so much, you're sweet! @princess621


----------



## Kendie26

My “ other C love”.. Celine multi card holder [emoji847][emoji177]
	

		
			
		

		
	





It’s like the size of the Chanel small zip coin/ card holder


----------



## Bother Free

Kendie26 said:


> My “ other C love”.. Celine multi card holder [emoji847][emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3880797
> View attachment 3880798
> View attachment 3880799
> 
> It’s like the size of the Chanel small zip coin/ card holder


Such gorgeous colors Kendie!!! Oh my! 
Congrats!!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> My “ other C love”.. Celine multi card holder [emoji847][emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3880797
> View attachment 3880798
> View attachment 3880799
> 
> It’s like the size of the Chanel small zip coin/ card holder


That a great card holder darling friend!!!!   Congrats on adding this beauty to your gorgers Celine collection!!!  You have seriously great sense and amazing collection!!


----------



## Kendie26

Couldn’t res


Bother Free said:


> Such gorgeous colors Kendie!!! Oh my!
> Congrats!!!





shopgirl4cc said:


> That a great card holder darling friend!!!!   Congrats on adding this beauty to your gorgers Celine collection!!!  You have seriously great sense and amazing collection!!


Warmest Thanks to both of you my sweet Chanel friends & fashionista inspiration Lovelies!! Xox


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> My “ other C love”.. Celine multi card holder [emoji847][emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3880797
> View attachment 3880798
> View attachment 3880799
> 
> It’s like the size of the Chanel small zip coin/ card holder


Oooh love the beautiful neutral color and the peak of baby pink! It’s like origami cardholder!!


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> Oooh love the beautiful neutral color and the peak of baby pink! It’s like origami cardholder!!


Yesso true, why didn’t i think of that! The colors are just so pretty together, & had to try this styleThanks girlfriend!


----------



## Bibi25260

shopgirl4cc said:


> I just received by mail today ~ my new Christian Louboutin Bootie "Adox"  My local NM didn't have my size so I had to order by overnight shipping. They're surprisingly comfy compare to other my CL boots ( actually my all other CL shoes are not comfy in general...  ) I can't wait to wear these tomorrow for the first outing
> Thanks for letting me share & Hope Chanel lovelies friends all are having a fabulous Friday evening & weekend
> View attachment 3864206


Love these!


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> Celine is my other passion (Chanel is still 1st )...New design...Flap Clasp bag in maroon & also got a Gucci Maramont nude small wallet//card case.... my chanel ballerinas


That Celine bag, multi cardholder and Gucci card case are gorgeous! Love the color of the Celine bag!


----------



## Kendie26

Bibi25260 said:


> That Celine bag, multi cardholder and Gucci card case are gorgeous! Love the color of the Celine bag!


Kind Thanks sweet Bibi! My goal is no more purchases this year!


----------



## dryads

Kendie26 said:


> My “ other C love”.. Celine multi card holder [emoji847][emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3880797
> View attachment 3880798
> View attachment 3880799
> 
> It’s like the size of the Chanel small zip coin/ card holder



the card-holder is really cure Kendie!! 

I didn't know such a product exist and it's so beautiful! I love the way how it separates different cards!! have to put this on my radar list!


----------



## Kendie26

dryads said:


> the card-holder is really cure Kendie!!
> 
> I didn't know such a product exist and it's so beautiful! I love the way how it separates different cards!! have to put this on my radar list!


Thanks kindly dryads! Please let me know if you get one! It’s a really functional & pretty little piece!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Bibi25260 said:


> Love these!


Thank you my sweet @Bibi25260  So sorry I've been away and totally missed your post until now!!  Hope you had a wonderful weekend


----------



## Bibi25260

shopgirl4cc said:


> Thank you my sweet @Bibi25260  So sorry I've been away and totally missed your post until now!!  Hope you had a wonderful weekend


You haven't been away that long! Really love the style of your booties!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Bibi25260 said:


> You haven't been away that long! Really love the style of your booties!


Thank you darling


----------



## Dextersmom

I am very excited to be wearing my very first Hermes scarf today.  I went into the boutique yesterday looking for a bright and festive scarf for the holiday season.  This is the one I chose.  My SA was lovely and brought out quite a few for me to choose from and he showed me this simple technique for folding and sent me home with a cute little book of cards showing many different ways to wear.  This silk beauty is called Jardin a Sintra in the rouge/bleu/vert colorway.


----------



## chicnfab

Dextersmom said:


> I am very excited to be wearing my very first Hermes scarf today.  I went into the boutique yesterday looking for a bright and festive scarf for the holiday season.  This is the one I chose.  My SA was lovely and brought out quite a few for me to choose from and he showed me this simple technique for folding and sent me home with a cute little book of cards showing many different ways to wear.  This silk beauty is called Jardin a Sintra in the rouge/bleu/vert colorway.


Sooooo lovely


----------



## Dextersmom

chicnfab said:


> Sooooo lovely


Thank you, my friend.


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> I am very excited to be wearing my very first Hermes scarf today.  I went into the boutique yesterday looking for a bright and festive scarf for the holiday season.  This is the one I chose.  My SA was lovely and brought out quite a few for me to choose from and he showed me this simple technique for folding and sent me home with a cute little book of cards showing many different ways to wear.  This silk beauty is called Jardin a Sintra in the rouge/bleu/vert colorway.


Wow! And oh no - this is another beautiful slippery slope


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> Wow! And oh no - this is another beautiful slippery slope


I know....I will try to proceed with caution.


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> I am very excited to be wearing my very first Hermes scarf today.  I went into the boutique yesterday looking for a bright and festive scarf for the holiday season.  This is the one I chose.  My SA was lovely and brought out quite a few for me to choose from and he showed me this simple technique for folding and sent me home with a cute little book of cards showing many different ways to wear.  This silk beauty is called Jardin a Sintra in the rouge/bleu/vert colorway.


Very pretty & festive colors indeed DM....you look so pretty as always. Congrats!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Very pretty & festive colors indeed DM....you look so pretty as always. Congrats!


Thank you Kendie!!


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Neutral shades with Gucci boots ❤️ Have a lovely day everyone!


----------



## Kendie26

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Neutral shades with Gucci boots ❤️ Have a lovely day everyone!
> View attachment 3894167


Sooooo FAB!! Neutral lovers PARADISE!!! Congrats @Jkfashionstyle


----------



## goldenfountain

After my first very pleasant experience with my 85mm Pigalle, I decided to indulge myself and purchased my 2nd pair of CL. 

Introducing the 100mm Decollete...


----------



## Steph5487

My latest indulgence


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> I am very excited to be wearing my very first Hermes scarf today.  I went into the boutique yesterday looking for a bright and festive scarf for the holiday season.  This is the one I chose.  My SA was lovely and brought out quite a few for me to choose from and he showed me this simple technique for folding and sent me home with a cute little book of cards showing many different ways to wear.  This silk beauty is called Jardin a Sintra in the rouge/bleu/vert colorway.


BEATTIFUL!!!!   Congrats my beautiful friend!!!  Awww you look soooo beautiful as always with your Gorgeous H collection!!!  you tempt me to back to H world...


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Neutral shades with Gucci boots ❤️ Have a lovely day everyone!
> View attachment 3894167


@Jkfashionstyle You look so cute chic with natural colors & fresh with the booties!!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

shopgirl4cc said:


> BEATTIFUL!!!!   Congrats my beautiful friend!!!  Awww you look soooo beautiful as always with your Gorgeous H collection!!!  you tempt me to back to H world...


Thank you, my beautiful friend!!  I can't let myself go into that boutique very often....it needs stay a rare treat for me as there are too many temptations.  I do have something that I wish for, but I am no VIP so it will probably never happen and that is ok.


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you, my beautiful friend!!  I can't let myself go into that boutique very often....it needs stay a rare treat for me as there are too many temptations.  I do have something that I wish for, but I am no VIP so it will probably never happen and that is ok.


Oh I know that feelings yes there's always so beautiful colorful worlds in H boutique that I could stay for hours there...Ohhh I'm curious and enjoy to imagine what is your wish  We may talking about same things as mostly we own same twines Evys PM / TPM in different colors  I am not VIP either but my skillful SA always encourages me and temp to me to jump into the ones... No no for me


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you, my beautiful friend!!  I can't let myself go into that boutique very often....it needs stay a rare treat for me as there are too many temptations.  I do have something that I wish for, but I am no VIP so it will probably never happen and that is ok.





shopgirl4cc said:


> Oh I know that feelings yes there's always so beautiful colorful worlds in H boutique that I could stay for hours there...Ohhh I'm curious and enjoy to imagine what is your wish  We may talking about same things as mostly we own same twines Evys PM / TPM in different colors  I am not VIP either but my skillful SA always encourages me and temp to me to jump into the ones... No no for me


You are both VIPs in my book! Clearly! DM-i have zero doubt the big H would WANT you to be carrying your wishlist bag!


----------



## Kendie26

goldenfountain said:


> After my first very pleasant experience with my 85mm Pigalle, I decided to indulge myself and purchased my 2nd pair of CL.
> 
> Introducing the 100mm Decollete...


 i am totally a SMITTEN KITTEN w/ these...holy WOW, drooling! Congrats @goldenfountain


----------



## Kendie26

Steph5487 said:


> My latest indulgence


YES!!i LOVEthis marmont style & velvet color & was eyeing it myself!! Congrats Steph


----------



## Steph5487

goldenfountain said:


> After my first very pleasant experience with my 85mm Pigalle, I decided to indulge myself and purchased my 2nd pair of CL.
> 
> Introducing the 100mm Decollete...



I just bought a pair myself at Saks CL sale.  Do you mind me asking what type of inserts you got? I have been looking for a good pair!


----------



## Steph5487

Kendie26 said:


> YES!!i LOVEthis marmont style & velvet color & was eyeing it myself!! Congrats Steph



Thank you dear Kendie, I had purchased a Chloe Faye and actually returned it because the Gucci Marmont came back in stock in Velvet, I have been wanting a blue and gold velvet bag!


----------



## goldenfountain

Kendie26 said:


> i am totally a SMITTEN KITTEN w/ these...holy WOW, drooling! Congrats @goldenfountain


Thank you  they're stunning aren't they!


----------



## goldenfountain

Steph5487 said:


> I just bought a pair myself at Saks CL sale.  Do you mind me asking what type of inserts you got? I have been looking for a good pair!


Hi @Steph5487 do you mean the gel cushions? They came in the original box, so I was pleasantly surprised, because previously, they didn't include them. I've always bought my CL directly on CL's website. HTH!


----------



## fally

Sorry my darlings, I have been a bit over indulgent this year and wanted to post a pic from my newest fall / winter additions. Merry Christmas to all you lovely ladies and gents. May you always have a wonderful, happy, healthy and joyful holiday season with your loved ones. Take care yours truly, fally

The shearling coat is from the recent Burberry sale online and both Chole boots were drastically discounted.


----------



## CaribeanQueen

fally said:


> Sorry my darlings, I have been a bit over indulgent this year and wanted to post a pic from my newest fall / winter additions. Merry Christmas to all you lovely ladies and gents. May you always have a wonderful, happy, healthy and joyful holiday season with your loved ones. Take care yours truly, fally
> 
> The shearling coat is from the recent Burberry sale online and both Chole boots were drastically discounted.
> View attachment 3896484
> View attachment 3896486
> View attachment 3896487



Gorgeous coat[emoji176][emoji7]


----------



## fally

CaribeanQueen said:


> Gorgeous coat[emoji176][emoji7]


Thanks CaribeanQueen, it's perfect for east coast Winters. I had been eyeing it for a while and finally bit the bullet.


----------



## Vanana

Steph5487 said:


> My latest indulgence


That is pretty!!! Reminds me of my sapphire velvet reissue which I haven’t had chance to wear yet! This is inspiration and reminder to bring it out. Love the color and texture of your new beauty


----------



## by_nina

Louis Vuitton My Lockme


----------



## Steph5487

Vanana said:


> That is pretty!!! Reminds me of my sapphire velvet reissue which I haven’t had chance to wear yet! This is inspiration and reminder to bring it out. Love the color and texture of your new beauty




Thank you dear @Vanana I absolutely love the color! I fell in love with the blue velvet reissue, but it never came to my closest Chanel.


----------



## Lady Butterfly

Yikes...my excessiveshopping led to these...G Zanotti boots ( the bling n fur ), double sided Burberry cashmere scarf, and my World Tour Speedy!  I m going to stay in the Ban Island for a very long time.


----------



## Dextersmom

My unexpected bracelet purchase last night at the Gucci boutique.  I thought it was so cute and fun.  I am wearing it today.


----------



## nashpoo

My first Dior bag!!! I have to say, Dior has some awesome sales associates!


----------



## March786

Dextersmom said:


> My unexpected bracelet purchase last night at the Gucci boutique.  I thought it was so cute and fun.  I am wearing it today.


It really is very cute and I’m in love with Gucci right now too ☺️☺️☺️


----------



## March786

nashpoo said:


> View attachment 3912237
> 
> View attachment 3912238
> 
> 
> My first Dior bag!!! I have to say, Dior has some awesome sales associates!


Stunning! These little Dior bags are just adorable!


----------



## Kendie26

nashpoo said:


> View attachment 3912237
> 
> View attachment 3912238
> 
> 
> My first Dior bag!!! I have to say, Dior has some awesome sales associates!


Hot DA-YUM that is freaking STUNNING!!!! Congrats nashpoo


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> My unexpected bracelet purchase last night at the Gucci boutique.  I thought it was so cute and fun.  I am wearing it today.


Oh WOW, how sweet is that!!! I absolutely LOVE it...looks awesome on you DM & ahhhhhh THAT reissue!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Oh WOW, how sweet is that!!! I absolutely LOVE it...looks awesome on you DM & ahhhhhh THAT reissue!!!


Thank you, Kendie! The colors and style were irresistible to me. 


March786 said:


> It really is very cute and I’m in love with Gucci right now too ☺️☺️☺️


Thank you, March786! They are hitting it out of the park right now, right??


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Gucci boots, very comfy!  ❤️


----------



## March786

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you, Kendie! The colors and style were irresistible to me.
> 
> Thank you, March786! They are hitting it out of the park right now, right??


They certainly are Dextersmom I’m finding myself browsing the website on a daily basis ❤️


----------



## March786

Soooooo ladies my boots finally arrived and they are truly beautiful! 
I did order 1 size larger and with my thick socks, they fit perfectly .


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Gucci boots, very comfy!  ❤️
> View attachment 3912515


 Wow you have great collection of Gucci boots!! @Jkfashionstyle !! So pretty color and chic on you!!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> My unexpected bracelet purchase last night at the Gucci boutique.  I thought it was so cute and fun.  I am wearing it today.


What a fun and gorgeous bracelet on you my beautiful friend DM!!! Congrats!!!   & happy holiday my dearest


----------



## shopgirl4cc

March786 said:


> Soooooo ladies my boots finally arrived and they are truly beautiful!
> I did order 1 size larger and with my thick socks, they fit perfectly .


Yes they're truly beautiful!!   Congrats on your goegrous LV rain boots!!  & Happy holiday to you dear @March786


----------



## Bibi25260

March786 said:


> Soooooo ladies my boots finally arrived and they are truly beautiful!
> I did order 1 size larger and with my thick socks, they fit perfectly .


Yes beautiful!
Have a wonderful holiday!


----------



## March786

shopgirl4cc said:


> Yes they're truly beautiful!!   Congrats on your goegrous LV rain boots!! [emoji813] & Happy holiday to you dear @March786


Thank you so much dearest [emoji179][emoji173] happy holidays to you too [emoji179][emoji173]


----------



## March786

Bibi25260 said:


> Yes beautiful!
> Have a wonderful holiday!


Thank you bibi [emoji179][emoji179][emoji179] hope you have a wonderful holiday too [emoji4][emoji4][emoji173][emoji179][emoji173][emoji179][emoji179]


----------



## Bibi25260

March786 said:


> Thank you bibi [emoji179][emoji179][emoji179] hope you have a wonderful holiday too [emoji4][emoji4][emoji173][emoji179][emoji173][emoji179][emoji179]


Thank you so much!  
Claudie Pierlot cardi not arrived yet?


----------



## March786

Bibi25260 said:


> Thank you so much!
> Claudie Pierlot cardi not arrived yet?


It has arrived bibi  I just won’t be back home until after New Years now


----------



## Bibi25260

March786 said:


> It has arrived bibi  I just won’t be back home until after New Years now


Yay!
More waiting?!


----------



## Dextersmom

March786 said:


> Soooooo ladies my boots finally arrived and they are truly beautiful!
> I did order 1 size larger and with my thick socks, they fit perfectly .


So lovely!!


----------



## Dextersmom

shopgirl4cc said:


> What a fun and gorgeous bracelet on you my beautiful friend DM!!! Congrats!!!   & happy holiday my dearest


Thank you so much, my beautiful friend.


----------



## Tuned83

March786 said:


> Soooooo ladies my boots finally arrived and they are truly beautiful!
> I did order 1 size larger and with my thick socks, they fit perfectly .


These will be awesome for uk weather! Enjoy Xx


----------



## March786

Tuned83 said:


> These will be awesome for uk weather! Enjoy Xx


Thankyouuuuuu ☺️☺️☺️☺️


----------



## cteee

I need your advice purseforum!!! should i get an LV neonoe or just indulge and get my first chanel small or m/l black caviar in silver hardware?! I do get bored of my bags easily and feel that i should get a classic over this neonoe as I only had my neverfull MM for 2 years and then resold it simply because I didn't use it enough! Currently selling my saint laurent sac du jour after a short 6 months with it, i just don't love it enough!


----------



## tolliv

I’ve been really bad.


----------



## tolliv

Then there is the LV Pochette Metis and of course the boots


----------



## Vanana

tolliv said:


> I’ve been really bad.


Hahaha I can see that!!! Those are totally bad girl shoes!!!


----------



## nashpoo

March786 said:


> Stunning! These little Dior bags are just adorable!


Aren't they!? Thank you!! :]



Kendie26 said:


> Hot DA-YUM that is freaking STUNNING!!!! Congrats nashpoo



Aww haha! Thank you so so much!! I can't stop staring at her on my bag shelf!!!


----------



## AngelaK

A new SLG to go with my iridescent M\L flap my existing purse was too large!


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

shopgirl4cc said:


> Wow you have great collection of Gucci boots!! @Jkfashionstyle !! So pretty color and chic on you!!!


Thanks @shopgirl4cc! I’m a fan of their classic horsebit shoes.


----------



## Chanel923

March786 said:


> Soooooo ladies my boots finally arrived and they are truly beautiful!
> I did order 1 size larger and with my thick socks, they fit perfectly .


Omg, love those boots.  I called online customer service but SA said all sold out in US 7.  I’m a 6.5/7 , should I try 8?


----------



## tolliv

I couldn’t pass them up


----------



## Bother Free

Dior sneakers 
These are really comfy. I love the combo of black and white


----------



## fally

Bother Free said:


> Dior sneakers
> These are really comfy. I love the combo of black and white
> 
> View attachment 3914931
> View attachment 3914930


Good Afternoon my darling @Bother Free these are stunning. I was in the market for a pair of cool yet understated and will def. be stalking your posts I think these are also going to be my next splurge pairs, thank you for the inspiration my friend.


----------



## March786

Chanel923 said:


> Omg, love those boots.  I called online customer service but SA said all sold out in US 7.  I’m a 6.5/7 , should I try 8?


I think so yes, I went up a full size


----------



## Kendie26

Bother Free said:


> Dior sneakers
> These are really comfy. I love the combo of black and white
> 
> View attachment 3914931
> View attachment 3914930





fally said:


> Good Afternoon my darling @Bother Free these are stunning. I was in the market for a pair of cool yet understated and will def. be stalking your posts I think these are also going to be my next splurge pairs, thank you for the inspiration my friend.


 Oooooh Girl, i’m in total agreement W/ @fally ....these are friggin’ AMAZING!!!! Ugh, i want!!! Congrats dearest Bother Free....you have impeccable taste, always (you too Fally!)


----------



## anitsirk

Went Christmas present shopping a few days ago in hopes of getting a mini but they didn’t have any that I liked in the two Chanel locations I went to. I would’ve kept searching but I made a detour to the Bvlgari store... After having the extremely kind and patient SA pull out about 10 different bags for me, and spending ages trying them on, I finally settled on this one. The flap is galuchat (stingray) leather and I absolutely love this color  Their craftsmanship is amazing, the chain is so elegant and it comes with a little pocket mirror and raincoat for your bag. It also cost less than the rectangular mini (£2090 vs £2330). I’ll have to postpone the mini until my birthday in a few months.. I just hope Bvlgari don’t release another color I like anytime soon otherwise I might just cheat on Chanel again


----------



## Vanana

anitsirk said:


> View attachment 3915558
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went Christmas present shopping a few days ago in hopes of getting a mini but they didn’t have any that I liked in the two Chanel locations I went to. I would’ve kept searching but I made a detour to the Bvlgari store... After having the extremely kind and patient SA pull out about 10 different bags for me, and spending ages trying them on, I finally settled on this one. The flap is galuchat (stingray) leather and I absolutely love this color  Their craftsmanship is amazing, the chain is so elegant and it comes with a little pocket mirror and raincoat for your bag. It also cost less than the rectangular mini (£2090 vs £2330). I’ll have to postpone the mini until my birthday in a few months.. I just hope Bvlgari don’t release another color I like anytime soon otherwise I might just cheat on Chanel again


Wow merry Christmas!!! That leather is sooo pretty and glistening magically! Love it!


----------



## anitsirk

Vanana said:


> Wow merry Christmas!!! That leather is sooo pretty and glistening magically! Love it!


Thank you! Merry Christmas to you too!


----------



## fally

Kendie26 said:


> Oooooh Girl, i’m in total agreement W/ @fally ....these are friggin’ AMAZING!!!! Ugh, i want!!! Congrats dearest Bother Free....you have impeccable taste, always (you too Fally!)


Oh thank you so very much my darling @Kendie26. I tend to take inspiration from all you lovely gals. My lack of judgement has made me realize this after my hubby told me that a pair of hush puppy shoes from 10 years ago reminded him of Robin Hood booties. LOL Hope you had a very Merry Christmas my dear sweet friend. Talk to you soon, off to eating another meal or dessert of some kind.


----------



## Kendie26

anitsirk said:


> View attachment 3915558
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went Christmas present shopping a few days ago in hopes of getting a mini but they didn’t have any that I liked in the two Chanel locations I went to. I would’ve kept searching but I made a detour to the Bvlgari store... After having the extremely kind and patient SA pull out about 10 different bags for me, and spending ages trying them on, I finally settled on this one. The flap is galuchat (stingray) leather and I absolutely love this color  Their craftsmanship is amazing, the chain is so elegant and it comes with a little pocket mirror and raincoat for your bag. It also cost less than the rectangular mini (£2090 vs £2330). I’ll have to postpone the mini until my birthday in a few months.. I just hope Bvlgari don’t release another color I like anytime soon otherwise I might just cheat on Chanel again


 OMG i just said a (nice) curseword looking at your pics.....holy smokes that is absolutely TDF SPECTACULAR!!! What a mesmerizingly stunning bag....YAY YOU!!!! Enjoy that beauty for years to come


----------



## anitsirk

Kendie26 said:


> OMG i just said a (nice) curseword looking at your pics.....holy smokes that is absolutely TDF SPECTACULAR!!! What a mesmerizingly stunning bag....YAY YOU!!!! Enjoy that beauty for years to come


Thank you so much!! I definitely will


----------



## mcwee

Lurk out from ban Island


----------



## Shan29

I sold the normal monogram and repurchased this because i could customise this and the interior is a stunning red[emoji4]

Still a chanel girl at heart so one LV piece in my wardrobe will suffice


----------



## Dextersmom

I may be getting Gucci fever.  I saw this wallet in the boutique the other night when I purchased my bracelet.  I loved it then, but wanted to think about it because the truth is, I don't need a wallet.  I couldn't stop thinking about it, though,  and I just fell in love with the darling butterfly embellishment.  I decided that I am going to use it as a clutch.  It holds my phone, a lipgloss, my car key, cash and has 12 card slots. Super cute and practical.  I must stay out of the Gucci boutique.


----------



## Lovechanel2018

anitsirk said:


> View attachment 3915558
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went Christmas present shopping a few days ago in hopes of getting a mini but they didn’t have any that I liked in the two Chanel locations I went to. I would’ve kept searching but I made a detour to the Bvlgari store... After having the extremely kind and patient SA pull out about 10 different bags for me, and spending ages trying them on, I finally settled on this one. The flap is galuchat (stingray) leather and I absolutely love this color  Their craftsmanship is amazing, the chain is so elegant and it comes with a little pocket mirror and raincoat for your bag. It also cost less than the rectangular mini (£2090 vs £2330). I’ll have to postpone the mini until my birthday in a few months.. I just hope Bvlgari don’t release another color I like anytime soon otherwise I might just cheat on Chanel again


Your Bvlgari bag is so beautiful and I’m obsessed with the color. I have been eyeing this bag for a long time and also went to the store to check it out. However I didn’t see this beautiful  color. Enjoy your bag.


----------



## Law

anitsirk said:


> View attachment 3915558
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went Christmas present shopping a few days ago in hopes of getting a mini but they didn’t have any that I liked in the two Chanel locations I went to. I would’ve kept searching but I made a detour to the Bvlgari store... After having the extremely kind and patient SA pull out about 10 different bags for me, and spending ages trying them on, I finally settled on this one. The flap is galuchat (stingray) leather and I absolutely love this color  Their craftsmanship is amazing, the chain is so elegant and it comes with a little pocket mirror and raincoat for your bag. It also cost less than the rectangular mini (£2090 vs £2330). I’ll have to postpone the mini until my birthday in a few months.. I just hope Bvlgari don’t release another color I like anytime soon otherwise I might just cheat on Chanel again



Wowsers, what a stunner! The stingray skin is divine especially in that beautiful shade of purple!

Absolutely love these Bvlgari bags


----------



## March786

Dextersmom said:


> I may be getting Gucci fever.  I saw this wallet in the boutique the other night when I purchased my bracelet.  I loved it then, but wanted to think about it because the truth is, I don't need a wallet.  I couldn't stop thinking about it, though,  and I just fell in love with the darling butterfly embellishment.  I decided that I am going to use it as a clutch.  It holds my phone, a lipgloss, my car key, cash and has 12 card slots. Super cute and practical.  I must stay out of the Gucci boutique.


Ooooohhhhhh that’s very pretty! 
I’m with you on staying out of the Gucci boutique there are too many beautiful pieces which keep catching my eye 
Enjoy your beautiful butterfly wallet I can see it will fit your style perfectly x


----------



## anitsirk

Lovechanel2018 said:


> Your Bvlgari bag is so beautiful and I’m obsessed with the color. I have been eyeing this bag for a long time and also went to the store to check it out. However I didn’t see this beautiful  color. Enjoy your bag.


Thank you! That’s so strange, they had lots of different bags in this color at the boutique I was in. It’s the reason it took me so long to decide, I loved the color but couldn’t choose a model . Most were in the back room though; I just asked the SA for specific bags that I saw on the website earlier. Hope you find the perfect Bvlgari for you!


----------



## anitsirk

Thank you, Law!


----------



## Lovechanel2018

anitsirk said:


> Thank you! That’s so strange, they had lots of different bags in this color at the boutique I was in. It’s the reason it took me so long to decide, I loved the color but couldn’t choose a model . Most were in the back room though; I just asked the SA for specific bags that I saw on the website earlier. Hope you find the perfect Bvlgari for you!


Thank you. I guess I should have asked for more colors. I will definitely check next time I’m in the boutique.


----------



## Dextersmom

March786 said:


> Ooooohhhhhh that’s very pretty!
> I’m with you on staying out of the Gucci boutique there are too many beautiful pieces which keep catching my eye
> Enjoy your beautiful butterfly wallet I can see it will fit your style perfectly x


Thank you so much, March786!


----------



## ittybitty

tolliv said:


> I couldn’t pass them up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3913781
> View attachment 3913782
> View attachment 3913783



A work of art. Simply gorgeous!


----------



## fally

Good Evening fellow friends, I too am following in @Dextersmom footsteps and have decided to check out Gucci although I am not quite there as of yet in terms of handbags. I found these pairs of sneakers that I was debating on for a while in other variations but being that I am learning to purchase from Harrods and Selfrigdes in order to save on taxes as well as finding these two items on sale. Thanks to my very darling @Bibi25260 for being such a lovely friend and allowing me to share my interest in purchasing these two pieces. Wishing you all a very happy and healthy New Year 2018 with your loved ones. fally
Found the Gucci from Selfridges for $545 usd including shipping (currently listed for $650 usd plus 8.875% = $707.68 usd) Balmain Blazer to my already growing collection of 3 was purchased for $573 usd from Harrods including shipping it brought my total to $607 usd ( usually found on U.S. sites for $2,245 usd )


----------



## Kendie26

fally said:


> Good Evening fellow friends, I too am following in @Dextersmom footsteps and have decided to check out Gucci although I am not quite there as of yet in terms of handbags. I found these pairs of sneakers that I was debating on for a while in other variations but being that I am learning to purchase from Harrods and Selfrigdes in order to save on taxes as well as finding these two items on sale. Thanks to my very darling @Bibi25260 for being such a lovely friend and allowing me to share my interest in purchasing these two pieces. Wishing you all a very happy and healthy New Year 2018 with your loved ones. fally
> Found the Gucci from Selfridges for $545 usd including shipping (currently listed for $650 usd plus 8.875% = $707.68 usd) Balmain Blazer to my already growing collection of 3 was purchased for $573 usd from Harrods including shipping it brought my total to $607 usd ( usually found on U.S. sites for $2,245 usd )
> View attachment 3921037
> View attachment 3921038
> View attachment 3921039
> View attachment 3921040


 OMG LOVING BOTH of these purchases....killer taste my dear friend!!! Ahh, & a sweet little ladybug on 1 side of the Gucci !! Superb!!!!  I might be a wee-bit jealy but I’m thrilled for you Ms. sweetness!


----------



## Alexa67

Happy new year to all Chanel girls. 
I was so long away. Just scrolled sometimes a bit over. But with the new year I hope to have a bit more the sense and time for this great forum. 
So I picked up my new Hermès Double Face scarf 2 days before new year. It’s a great cashmere quality very dense and soft.


----------



## Vanana

fally said:


> Good Evening fellow friends, I too am following in @Dextersmom footsteps and have decided to check out Gucci although I am not quite there as of yet in terms of handbags. I found these pairs of sneakers that I was debating on for a while in other variations but being that I am learning to purchase from Harrods and Selfrigdes in order to save on taxes as well as finding these two items on sale. Thanks to my very darling @Bibi25260 for being such a lovely friend and allowing me to share my interest in purchasing these two pieces. Wishing you all a very happy and healthy New Year 2018 with your loved ones. fally
> Found the Gucci from Selfridges for $545 usd including shipping (currently listed for $650 usd plus 8.875% = $707.68 usd) Balmain Blazer to my already growing collection of 3 was purchased for $573 usd from Harrods including shipping it brought my total to $607 usd ( usually found on U.S. sites for $2,245 usd )
> View attachment 3921037
> View attachment 3921038
> View attachment 3921039
> View attachment 3921040


Those sneakers are so fun!  And gosh how did you score such a great deal on that jacket?! Its gorgeous!


----------



## Vanana

Alexa67 said:


> Happy new year to all Chanel girls.
> I was so long away. Just scrolled sometimes a bit over. But with the new year I hope to have a bit more the sense and time for this great forum.
> So I picked up my new Hermès Double Face scarf 2 days before new year. It’s a great cashmere quality very dense and soft.
> 
> View attachment 3921361
> View attachment 3921362


Hello Alexa67 that scarf looks amaaaaing and the color combination is gorgeous! So nice to see you and happy new year!!!


----------



## fally

Kendie26 said:


> OMG LOVING BOTH of these purchases....killer taste my dear friend!!! Ahh, & a sweet little ladybug on 1 side of the Gucci !! Superb!!!!  I might be a wee-bit jealy but I’m thrilled for you Ms. sweetness!


Good Morning my sweet friend @Kendie26, wishing you a very happy new year hun. Oh thank you so much, I was drooling over the lovely and fashionable @Bother Free dior pairs but had yet to go into a store to view them. The Gucci pairs in particular with the lady bug and pineapple just screamed buy me, lol. I adore your fashion sense my friend, this is my jumping on the bandwagon moment. hahaha If they don't work out I have a little lady bug that I can pass them onto. Hope you are well my friend


----------



## fally

Vanana said:


> Those sneakers are so fun!  And gosh how did you score such a great deal on that jacket?! Its gorgeous!


Good morning dear @Vanana , wishing you a wonderful new year. Thank you so much, they seemed fun and I figured why not live in the moment. Oh I was stunned to notice these on Harrods website, they had several available at the time that I purchased this in an emerald green, black and navy which were listed at $763 usd - $900 usd minus 10% for being a reward member. However after I placed my order they removed all of the associated sale blazers the next day. Not sure if it was an error or they sold out to be honest. I figured since I missed out on the Chanel sales then these would fit the bill. Hope you are having a great day.


----------



## Vanana

fally said:


> Good morning dear @Vanana , wishing you a wonderful new year. Thank you so much, they seemed fun and I figured why not live in the moment. Oh I was stunned to notice these on Harrods website, they had several available at the time that I purchased this in an emerald green, black and navy which were listed at $763 usd - $900 usd minus 10% for being a reward member. However after I placed my order they removed all of the associated sale blazers the next day. Not sure if it was an error or they sold out to be honest. I figured since I missed out on the Chanel sales then these would fit the bill. Hope you are having a great day.


Oh you did so well! So happy for you! And very jealous of that jacket  you have a great first day of the year too!


----------



## fally

Vanana said:


> Oh you did so well! So happy for you! And very jealous of that jacket  you have a great first day of the year too!


Oh thank you @Vanana I will hun, my hubby says new year but same old me I forgot to mention that they removed any associated local tax as well so that brought the total down to that price point. Oh if you ever stalk NM online like I do I also found my black version during their spring summer sale on Balmain for the same price. Not sure if it's because they were size 34 if that had anything to do with the price being marked down so drastically. Both of my size 36 pieces were all under $1000 usd. Hope this is a bit helpful just in case you wanted to add to your fab Chanel jackets.


----------



## Vanana

fally said:


> Oh thank you @Vanana I will hun, my hubby says new year but same old me I forgot to mention that they removed any associated local tax as well so that brought the total down to that price point. Oh if you ever stalk NM online like I do I also found my black version during their spring summer sale on Balmain for the same price. Not sure if it's because they were size 34 if that had anything to do with the price being marked down so drastically. Both of my size 36 pieces were all under $1000 usd. Hope this is a bit helpful just in case you wanted to add to your fab Chanel jackets.


Thank you so much for the intel! This is definitely added to the list


----------



## Kendie26

Alexa67 said:


> Happy new year to all Chanel girls.
> I was so long away. Just scrolled sometimes a bit over. But with the new year I hope to have a bit more the sense and time for this great forum.
> So I picked up my new Hermès Double Face scarf 2 days before new year. It’s a great cashmere quality very dense and soft.
> 
> View attachment 3921361
> View attachment 3921362


Hello “sweet stranger”..so lovely seeing you again!! Fabulous scarf/looks awesome!! Congrats & welcome back


----------



## Kendie26

fally said:


> Good Morning my sweet friend @Kendie26, wishing you a very happy new year hun. Oh thank you so much, I was drooling over the lovely and fashionable @Bother Free dior pairs but had yet to go into a store to view them. The Gucci pairs in particular with the lady bug and pineapple just screamed buy me, lol. I adore your fashion sense my friend, this is my jumping on the bandwagon moment. hahaha If they don't work out I have a little lady bug that I can pass them onto. Hope you are well my friend


Hello again darling!! You & i both for @Bother Free dior sneaks...they are burned on my brain & now your sweet Gucci are too!! I may be in danger as i have a Gucci belt saved in my cart Hope to see more pics of your newest beautiful items....much love sweetest friend!


----------



## fally

Kendie26 said:


> Hello again darling!! You & i both for @Bother Free dior sneaks...they are burned on my brain & now your sweet Gucci are too!! I may be in danger as i have a Gucci belt saved in my cart Hope to see more pics of your newest beautiful items....much love sweetest friend!


Oh my darling friend, I too started off with the belts in March 2017 and lucky I beat the recent price increase on those. But if you ever check out Yoox.com under the mens and womens Gucci categories you'll find the marmont GG belts or dionysus belts for $150 - $200 under current retail prices. I purchased these from Bloomies on 59th with a reward card so that was exciting. I am a bargin shopper at heart, it makes up for my Chanel addiction.


----------



## Dextersmom

fally said:


> Good Evening fellow friends, I too am following in @Dextersmom footsteps and have decided to check out Gucci although I am not quite there as of yet in terms of handbags. I found these pairs of sneakers that I was debating on for a while in other variations but being that I am learning to purchase from Harrods and Selfrigdes in order to save on taxes as well as finding these two items on sale. Thanks to my very darling @Bibi25260 for being such a lovely friend and allowing me to share my interest in purchasing these two pieces. Wishing you all a very happy and healthy New Year 2018 with your loved ones. fally
> Found the Gucci from Selfridges for $545 usd including shipping (currently listed for $650 usd plus 8.875% = $707.68 usd) Balmain Blazer to my already growing collection of 3 was purchased for $573 usd from Harrods including shipping it brought my total to $607 usd ( usually found on U.S. sites for $2,245 usd )
> View attachment 3921037
> View attachment 3921038
> View attachment 3921039
> View attachment 3921040


Those sneakers are so adorable!!  Your jacket is so classic and chic!  What a wonderful shopper you are.  I never find anything that I really want on sale.  I will need to take a lesson from you, my dear.  Congrats on these 2 amazing finds.


----------



## fally

Dextersmom said:


> Those sneakers are so adorable!!  Your jacket is so classic and chic!  What a wonderful shopper you are.  I never find anything that I really want on sale.  I will need to take a lesson from you, my dear.  Congrats on these 2 amazing finds.


Good Afternoon lovely @Dextersmom, oh hun you are too kind. I sometimes get really lucky, so I have bookmarked these categories on specific sites in order to view them quickly. Sorting prices from lowest to highest, this seems to really assist in me narrowing my search especially during sale season. I also used a rebate site for a majority of my purchases which has earned me almost 5k in refund checks over the past few years. I am avid online shopper hence why I don't have relationships with SA's. The best places to get these pieces tax free are from SSENSE, Selfridges and Harrods if the items are below $800 usd - $1000 usd depending on the sites. I am still figuring out Selfridges and Harrods only down side is shipping is a flat $30 but it's worth it when they are this inexpensive. Also Saks and NM will mark these items down during July - Aug. I have found that most of the sale items for NM are shipped from BG when it comes to Balmain but BG's website will list them at full retail price which is very odd.

Hope I was able to assist in some way my darling. Wishing you a very wonderful start to your new year with hubby and family.


----------



## Alexa67

Vanana said:


> Hello Alexa67 that scarf looks amaaaaing and the color combination is gorgeous! So nice to see you and happy new year!!!





Kendie26 said:


> Hello “sweet stranger”..so lovely seeing you again!! Fabulous scarf/looks awesome!! Congrats & welcome back



Thank you my sweetest Chanel ladies. Happy to be back here.


----------



## Dextersmom

fally said:


> Good Afternoon lovely @Dextersmom, oh hun you are too kind. I sometimes get really lucky, so I have bookmarked these categories on specific sites in order to view them quickly. Sorting prices from lowest to highest, this seems to really assist in me narrowing my search especially during sale season. I also used a rebate site for a majority of my purchases which has earned me almost 5k in refund checks over the past few years. I am avid online shopper hence why I don't have relationships with SA's. The best places to get these pieces tax free are from SSENSE, Selfridges and Harrods if the items are below $800 usd - $1000 usd depending on the sites. I am still figuring out Selfridges and Harrods only down side is shipping is a flat $30 but it's worth it when they are this inexpensive. Also Saks and NM will mark these items down during July - Aug. I have found that most of the sale items for NM are shipped from BG when it comes to Balmain but BG's website will list them at full retail price which is very odd.
> 
> Hope I was able to assist in some way my darling. Wishing you a very wonderful start to your new year with hubby and family.


How thoughtful you are, sweet fally!! Thank you for sharing your wisdom! I really appreciate it.


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

fally said:


> Good Afternoon lovely @Dextersmom, oh hun you are too kind. I sometimes get really lucky, so I have bookmarked these categories on specific sites in order to view them quickly. Sorting prices from lowest to highest, this seems to really assist in me narrowing my search especially during sale season. I also used a rebate site for a majority of my purchases which has earned me almost 5k in refund checks over the past few years. I am avid online shopper hence why I don't have relationships with SA's. The best places to get these pieces tax free are from SSENSE, Selfridges and Harrods if the items are below $800 usd - $1000 usd depending on the sites. I am still figuring out Selfridges and Harrods only down side is shipping is a flat $30 but it's worth it when they are this inexpensive. Also Saks and NM will mark these items down during July - Aug. I have found that most of the sale items for NM are shipped from BG when it comes to Balmain but BG's website will list them at full retail price which is very odd.
> 
> Hope I was able to assist in some way my darling. Wishing you a very wonderful start to your new year with hubby and family.


May I ask what rebate site you use?


----------



## fally

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> May I ask what rebate site you use?


Hello I actually use EB*TES, tpf sometimes won't show the actual name so if you replace the asterisk with an A then it spells out the site that I earn cash back on. Keep in mind that I started using this site 4 years ago and that is the lifetime accumulation for all my online purchases. I earned the most back during 17% cash back around their anniversary promotions. Also I wished that I had linked my Amex to earn cash back on SAKS in store purchases because I was too concerned with using my store account to earn points. If you add your cc info to earn cash back on in store purchases on a Chanel bag then that would earn a great deal back. Harrod's participates on the cash back site, however SSENSE and Selfridges does not. I shop on NM which is consistently 10%, Saks, Bloomies, Saks off 5th, etc ranges during holiday seasons.


----------



## Kendie26

fally said:


> Oh my darling friend, I too started off with the belts in March 2017 and lucky I beat the recent price increase on those. But if you ever check out Yoox.com under the mens and womens Gucci categories you'll find the marmont GG belts or dionysus belts for $150 - $200 under current retail prices. I purchased these from Bloomies on 59th with a reward card so that was exciting. I am a bargin shopper at heart, it makes up for my Chanel addiction.
> View attachment 3921505


Yesthat’s the one (in nude color for me)....will check out yoox as I did check Harrods & selfridges as you also suggested yesterday...THANK YOU SO MUCH ms sweetness!!!


----------



## ODEDIHAIMS

fally said:


> Hello I actually use EB*TES, tpf sometimes won't show the actual name so if you replace the asterisk with an A then it spells out the site that I earn cash back on. Keep in mind that I started using this site 4 years ago and that is the lifetime accumulation for all my online purchases. I earned the most back during 17% cash back around their anniversary promotions. Also I wished that I had linked my Amex to earn cash back on SAKS in store purchases because I was too concerned with using my store account to earn points. If you add your cc info to earn cash back on in store purchases on a Chanel bag then that would earn a great deal back. Harrod's participates on the cash back site, however SSENSE and Selfridges does not. I shop on NM which is consistently 10%, Saks, Bloomies, Saks off 5th, etc ranges during holiday seasons.



Thanks for the info.  Definitely worth checking out.  I see the ads on tv a lot but thought it was a scam.  I'm very critical.


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> I may be getting Gucci fever.  I saw this wallet in the boutique the other night when I purchased my bracelet.  I loved it then, but wanted to think about it because the truth is, I don't need a wallet.  I couldn't stop thinking about it, though,  and I just fell in love with the darling butterfly embellishment.  I decided that I am going to use it as a clutch.  It holds my phone, a lipgloss, my car key, cash and has 12 card slots. Super cute and practical.  I must stay out of the Gucci boutique.


Clear why you want this piece: it's beautiful!! Congrats!


----------



## Bibi25260

fally said:


> Good Evening fellow friends, I too am following in @Dextersmom footsteps and have decided to check out Gucci although I am not quite there as of yet in terms of handbags. I found these pairs of sneakers that I was debating on for a while in other variations but being that I am learning to purchase from Harrods and Selfrigdes in order to save on taxes as well as finding these two items on sale. Thanks to my very darling @Bibi25260 for being such a lovely friend and allowing me to share my interest in purchasing these two pieces. Wishing you all a very happy and healthy New Year 2018 with your loved ones. fally
> Found the Gucci from Selfridges for $545 usd including shipping (currently listed for $650 usd plus 8.875% = $707.68 usd) Balmain Blazer to my already growing collection of 3 was purchased for $573 usd from Harrods including shipping it brought my total to $607 usd ( usually found on U.S. sites for $2,245 usd )
> View attachment 3921037
> View attachment 3921038
> View attachment 3921039
> View attachment 3921040


Amazing haul my friend!!
You have a 'great nose' for finding true sales items! Keep going!


----------



## Kendie26

Hi Chanel lovelies....wanted to share my little Christmas treat (I’m late taking pics of her!) Any New Yorkers here will likely know the brand MZ Wallace....lately I’ve been struggling w/ bad weather woes & worrying about special bags, so I wanted just 1 black bag that will be worry free & crossbody for errands, etc.  This is the “Crosby” bag & it’s in the most sumptuous leather (chanel-ish w/ the quilting )plus they give you 3, yes THREE, straps & a detachable leather pouch. Inside is gorgeous suede.I’m so pleased w/ this bag & wanted to share. MZ Wallace rose to fame w/ their Bedford Nylon bags (indestructible & amazing in bad weather)plus their interior organization system is fab w/ their pocketing system; but they also do put out some all leather bags like this one.


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> Clear why you want this piece: it's beautiful!! Congrats!


Thank you, Bibi.


----------



## fally

Kendie26 said:


> Yesthat’s the one (in nude color for me)....will check out yoox as I did check Harrods & selfridges as you also suggested yesterday...THANK YOU SO MUCH ms sweetness!!!


Hello my sweet friend @Kendie26 , Oh anytime babe, it's my pleasure. Hope you liked browsing Harrods and Selfridges. I actually found the Nude on Saks.com 6/15/2016 for only $950.47 plus tax.

I too loved this color and it reminded me the beige clair classic flap. Since Saks only carries Balmain in size 36 and up I purchased it and had the Balmain boutique in N.Y.C. alter it to fit more like a size 34 in the shoulders. The seamstress was a former Saks seamstress who touted her talents as being matched by the french seamstresses hired by Balmain. In any case she removed the standard shoulder pads and added a slightly slimmer version during the alteration process but ruined the overall blazer. She did this to both the navy and the sable color (nude). I was really angry so now I only purchase size 34 in Balmain.

Oh if you decided to shop on Harrods, make sure to sign up for the rewards program in order to receive 10% discounts during their promotional periods. I almost purchased the blazer for $743 usd before they marked it down further on 12/30/2017 in which I signed up two days prior for their rewards program and online account. Hope you are able to find something wonderful hun.

*Double-Breasted Wool Blazer *
$687.38 USD
Domestic Tax Deduction -$114.56 USD
*Subtotal * $572.82 USD
Shipping and handling $34.78 USD
Total $607.60 USD






I love your recent MZ Wallace purchase, it's very practical, I will need to check out that label as well. Thank you for posting your recommendations to us.


----------



## fally

Bibi25260 said:


> Amazing haul my friend!!
> You have a 'great nose' for finding true sales items! Keep going!


Happy New Year my darling friend @Bibi25260, oh thank you my so much hun. I figured I could end the year with a few more pieces at these prices. Hope you are well my friend, wishing you and your mom a very wonderful, happy, healthy and prosperous 2018.


----------



## fally

ODEDIHAIMS said:


> Thanks for the info.  Definitely worth checking out.  I see the ads on tv a lot but thought it was a scam.  I'm very critical.


@ODEDIHAIMS oh no problem, anytime. I actually was very skeptical of them as well and had signed up but failed to utilize their site to it's fullest. Well lesson learned because I lost out on the $25 bonus for simply signing up and making any purchase using their links during the first 3 month period. I did eventually used it and ended up receiving my first refund for a whopping $34 usd. LOL

In any case they are legit. They send out 4 checks a year. My highest refund check was $808 usd and my lowest was $28. Hope you find this info useful. If you refer friends / family to sign up using your personal link then you can earn bonus cash $25 or $50 added to your account.


----------



## Kendie26

fally said:


> Hello my sweet friend @Kendie26 , Oh anytime babe, it's my pleasure. Hope you liked browsing Harrods and Selfridges. I actually found the Nude on Saks.com 6/15/2016 for only $950.47 plus tax.
> 
> I too loved this color and it reminded me the beige clair classic flap. Since Saks only carries Balmain in size 36 and up I purchased it and had the Balmain boutique in N.Y.C. alter it to fit more like a size 34 in the shoulders. The seamstress was a former Saks seamstress who touted her talents as being matched by the french seamstresses hired by Balmain. In any case she removed the standard shoulder pads and added a slightly slimmer version during the alteration process but ruined the overall blazer. She did this to both the navy and the sable color (nude). I was really angry so now I only purchase size 34 in Balmain.
> 
> Oh if you decided to shop on Harrods, make sure to sign up for the rewards program in order to receive 10% discounts during their promotional periods. I almost purchased the blazer for $743 usd before they marked it down further on 12/30/2017 in which I signed up two days prior for their rewards program and online account. Hope you are able to find something wonderful hun.
> 
> *Double-Breasted Wool Blazer *
> $687.38 USD
> Domestic Tax Deduction -$114.56 USD
> *Subtotal * $572.82 USD
> Shipping and handling $34.78 USD
> Total $607.60 USD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love your recent MZ Wallace purchase, it's very practical, I will need to check out that label as well. Thank you for posting your recommendations to us.


Kindest thanks again my sweetest!! But oh no, major GASP...so very sorry to hear the seamstress messed up to 2 of your Balmain blazersHow awful.Ugh times a million.


----------



## fally

Kendie26 said:


> Kindest thanks again my sweetest!! But oh no, major GASP...so very sorry to hear the seamstress messed up to 2 of your Balmain blazersHow awful.Ugh times a million.


Oh my darling you are the sweetest. I did rip her a new one and pointed out that her skills were lacking. LOL She basically left so many holes in the lining and it was reattached poorly that I am petrified it will tear. She sewed the arms after shortening the length in a rippled / puckered manner, when I had given them my blazers 2 months prior. I could tell that she rushed my items to have them arrive by the deadline of Feb 2017.

I am happy that these blazers are such great quality and will get many years of wear out of them. The manager was not there when I returned to have them fix it again, to make matters worst, I was told by the security guard that I cannot enter the location until 11 am when I had arrived at 10 am for the appointment. I was made to stand outside the building for 1 hour during 30 degrees temp. The seamstress and a few other employees walked passed me and entered the Balmain location never telling the assistant manager that I was standing outside. So I ripped them for that as well after they offered me a beverage to drink. I told them I will never shop with them in the future as I was made to wait to enter for over an hour in the rain was beyond unprofessional. To which the assistant manager asked why did I not call inside and ask to be let in. Um really? In any case my friend I am willing to purchase elsewhere for a better deal than be treated like this at the flagship location of such a high end brand.


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> Hi Chanel lovelies....wanted to share my little Christmas treat (I’m late taking pics of her!) Any New Yorkers here will likely know the brand MZ Wallace....lately I’ve been struggling w/ bad weather woes & worrying about special bags, so I wanted just 1 black bag that will be worry free & crossbody for errands, etc.  This is the “Crosby” bag & it’s in the most sumptuous leather (chanel-ish w/ the quilting )plus they give you 3, yes THREE, straps & a detachable leather pouch. Inside is gorgeous suede.I’m so pleased w/ this bag & wanted to share. MZ Wallace rose to fame w/ their Bedford Nylon bags (indestructible & amazing in bad weather)plus their interior organization system is fab w/ their pocketing system; but they also do put out some all leather bags like this one.


Nice one!!! Does this fit a laptop? Looks like it can be a perfect work / laptop bag with the organization and the different straps too!  You always find nice things


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> Nice one!!! Does this fit a laptop? Looks like it can be a perfect work / laptop bag with the organization and the different straps too!  You always find nice things


Oh my goodness, no....the pic prob makes it look bigger than it is! It might fit the smallest iPad but not a computer. Plus it’s a very slim/flat profile so it won’t be good to fill it up too much. I just wanted something to run around in w/ my minimalist basics (cell, keys, small wallet or card case, sunnies,1 lipstick) But, MZW had a ton of other great bags for laptops if you are interested!!
@fally & holy cow, what an ordeal at that place!!! So sorry reading all that


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> Nice one!!! Does this fit a laptop? Looks like it can be a perfect work / laptop bag with the organization and the different straps too!  You always find nice things


Just took this for you & another gal in the MZW threads as I’ll use it today first time....great for carrying minimal items (small compact wallet, iphone 8+, keys, gloves, i put the chanel slim cosmetic case on top of the case that comes w/ this MZW bag so you can get a sense for size but i will only use the MZW pouch for lip products & sunglasses. See the 2nd pic/slim profile of bag...that pic has everything inside from the top pic. I totally love it...leather is amazing & gives the Chanel quilting look plus the chain strap &extra 2 strapsReally sweet care-free bag (imho)


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Just took this for you & another gal in the MZW threads as I’ll use it today first time....great for carrying minimal items (small compact wallet, iphone 8+, keys, gloves, i put the chanel slim cosmetic case on top of the case that comes w/ this MZW bag so you can get a sense for size but i will only use the MZW pouch for lip products & sunglasses. See the 2nd pic/slim profile of bag...that pic has everything inside from the top pic. I totally love it...leather is amazing & gives the Chanel quilting look plus the chain strap &extra 2 strapsReally sweet care-free bag (imho)


What a great, care free bag!!  I love it!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> What a great, care free bag!!  I love it!


Thanks so much DM!! NOT to “enable” but i can definitely see you w/ this one....it would look awesome on you crossbody style & you’d have fun playing w/ the 3 straps!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Thanks so much DM!! NOT to “enable” but i can definitely see you w/ this one....it would look awesome on you crossbody style & you’d have fun playing w/ the 3 straps!


Thank you, love.  I have my sights set on the upcoming Lucky Charms camera bag, so I am waiting patiently to see if I fall in love with this season's charms before making any other bag decisions for this year.  It would check 2 things off my "want" list; a camera bag and a lucky charms bag. I do plan to keep this beauty of yours on my radar for the future.


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you, love.  I have my sights set on the upcoming Lucky Charms camera bag, so I am waiting patiently to see if I fall in love with this season's charms before making any other bag decisions for this year.  It would check 2 things off my "want" list; a camera bag and a lucky charms bag. I do plan to keep this beauty of yours on my radar for the future.


No doubt the lucky charms camera bag will be super lovely on you (if you end up loving it) because i LOVE how your gucci soho looks on you...I’m also dying for a camera bag (but i’m now on a bag buying hiatus for a while) XOX


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> No doubt the lucky charms camera bag will be super lovely on you (if you end up loving it) because i LOVE how your gucci soho looks on you...I’m also dying for a camera bag (but i’m now on a bag buying hiatus for a while) XOX


Thank you, my friend.  I love my Disco's (they are indestructible) and a camera bag would look great on you too.


----------



## fally

Good Evening my lovely @Kendie26, I am so sorry that this isn't the best picture taken of these two purchases. DHL showed up a hour ago and I had no daylight available. Also Harrods sent me the black balmain blazer instead of the navy. I won't bother with sending it back because it's too much of a hassle to do so. As usual lesson learned.Hope you are well and having a great one, expecting lots of snow tomorrow, hope you are safe where ever you are if you aren't affected by this cold.


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> Just took this for you & another gal in the MZW threads as I’ll use it today first time....great for carrying minimal items (small compact wallet, iphone 8+, keys, gloves, i put the chanel slim cosmetic case on top of the case that comes w/ this MZW bag so you can get a sense for size but i will only use the MZW pouch for lip products & sunglasses. See the 2nd pic/slim profile of bag...that pic has everything inside from the top pic. I totally love it...leather is amazing & gives the Chanel quilting look plus the chain strap &extra 2 strapsReally sweet care-free bag (imho)


Wow thank you for the photos!!!  that is a perfect size for casual Run round and yes indeed the leather looks great against even chanel! I hope i never run into this in person or I will cheat on Chanel too and i really don’t need more bags!!


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you, love.  I have my sights set on the upcoming Lucky Charms camera bag, so I am waiting patiently to see if I fall in love with this season's charms before making any other bag decisions for this year.  It would check 2 things off my "want" list; a camera bag and a lucky charms bag. I do plan to keep this beauty of yours on my radar for the future.


I noticed that on the lists too but exercising great restraint.., for now and probably can only last till I see yours arrive and in a mod shot


----------



## Vanana

I can’t believe I’m cheating on Chanel 
However I just love bags in this color and even more specifically I’ve admired this bag since it first came out but never bought it because I started buying Chanel Only around that time so never went to get this. However, I ran into it in person while doing my after Christmas sale and touched the leather in person the first time.  It’s sooooo lovely.  It’s the only one in the store. It’s perfect. And it’s 50% off. It’s mine 

The J bag. Love the size it’s perfect. Fits lots and not too big.  Perfectly discreet with it’s clean lines and style, yet look and feel so luxe.  Used it already and love it. Will likely be used frequently in my bag rotations


----------



## Kendie26

fally said:


> Good Evening my lovely @Kendie26, I am so sorry that this isn't the best picture taken of these two purchases. DHL showed up a hour ago and I had no daylight available. Also Harrods sent me the black balmain blazer instead of the navy. I won't bother with sending it back because it's too much of a hassle to do so. As usual lesson learned.Hope you are well and having a great one, expecting lots of snow tomorrow, hope you are safe where ever you are if you aren't affected by this cold.
> View attachment 3923710


Oh no, they sent wrong colorGirl~you are SO deserving of some serious GOOD LUCK coming your way from here on out!! The black is still amazing & the neutral gal in me loves the camel jacket...but OH THOSE GUCCI


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> I can’t believe I’m cheating on Chanel
> However I just love bags in this color and even more specifically I’ve admired this bag since it first came out but never bought it because I started buying Chanel Only around that time so never went to get this. However, I ran into it in person while doing my after Christmas sale and touched the leather in person the first time.  It’s sooooo lovely.  It’s the only one in the store. It’s perfect. And it’s 50% off. It’s mine
> 
> The J bag. Love the size it’s perfect. Fits lots and not too big.  Perfectly discreet with it’s clean lines and style, yet look and feel so luxe.  Used it already and love it. Will likely be used frequently in my bag rotations
> View attachment 3923762
> View attachment 3923763
> View attachment 3923764
> View attachment 3923765
> View attachment 3923766


You know you were torturing me, right?!!So glad you posted this beauty. MaxMara is 1 of my top RTW designers & you know I’m a brown lover so MAJOR YAY on this beauty!!! As i was scanning down the pics & before closely looking & reading your comments i thought it might be a Moynat Rejane. This is just SO PRETTY & feminine! Triple Thumbs Up girlfriend!!


----------



## Alexa67

Kendie26 said:


> Just took this for you & another gal in the MZW threads as I’ll use it today first time....great for carrying minimal items (small compact wallet, iphone 8+, keys, gloves, i put the chanel slim cosmetic case on top of the case that comes w/ this MZW bag so you can get a sense for size but i will only use the MZW pouch for lip products & sunglasses. See the 2nd pic/slim profile of bag...that pic has everything inside from the top pic. I totally love it...leather is amazing & gives the Chanel quilting look plus the chain strap &extra 2 strapsReally sweet care-free bag (imho)



Nice quilting comparison. So even you don't wear Chanel you don't have really to miss it. And it's true for some situations it's better to have a bag you don't have so strong to look for. And 3 straps including with this fantastic price, should be an example for the big companies. By the way the raisin purse is amazing.


----------



## Alexa67

Vanana said:


> I can’t believe I’m cheating on Chanel
> However I just love bags in this color and even more specifically I’ve admired this bag since it first came out but never bought it because I started buying Chanel Only around that time so never went to get this. However, I ran into it in person while doing my after Christmas sale and touched the leather in person the first time.  It’s sooooo lovely.  It’s the only one in the store. It’s perfect. And it’s 50% off. It’s mine
> 
> The J bag. Love the size it’s perfect. Fits lots and not too big.  Perfectly discreet with it’s clean lines and style, yet look and feel so luxe.  Used it already and love it. Will likely be used frequently in my bag rotations
> View attachment 3923762
> View attachment 3923763
> View attachment 3923764
> View attachment 3923765
> View attachment 3923766



Great pre Christmas shopping. Truly the toffee color is wonderful in nearly each shape. While watching I was curious what company it is, till you open it like a surprise. Max Mara is a great company, with lots of clean styles with high quality for affordable prices. Very well choice, vananna.


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> Hi Chanel lovelies....wanted to share my little Christmas treat (I’m late taking pics of her!) Any New Yorkers here will likely know the brand MZ Wallace....lately I’ve been struggling w/ bad weather woes & worrying about special bags, so I wanted just 1 black bag that will be worry free & crossbody for errands, etc.  This is the “Crosby” bag & it’s in the most sumptuous leather (chanel-ish w/ the quilting )plus they give you 3, yes THREE, straps & a detachable leather pouch. Inside is gorgeous suede.I’m so pleased w/ this bag & wanted to share. MZ Wallace rose to fame w/ their Bedford Nylon bags (indestructible & amazing in bad weather)plus their interior organization system is fab w/ their pocketing system; but they also do put out some all leather bags like this one.


Ooohh I LOVE it! And you got three straps?! Chanel should take a note!
Congrats, I like it lot!


----------



## Bibi25260

fally said:


> Happy New Year my darling friend @Bibi25260, oh thank you my so much hun. I figured I could end the year with a few more pieces at these prices. Hope you are well my friend, wishing you and your mom a very wonderful, happy, healthy and prosperous 2018.


Thank you so much my dear friend, you're so sweet!
Of course I wish you and your family all the best for 2018!


----------



## Bibi25260

fally said:


> Good Evening my lovely @Kendie26, I am so sorry that this isn't the best picture taken of these two purchases. DHL showed up a hour ago and I had no daylight available. Also Harrods sent me the black balmain blazer instead of the navy. I won't bother with sending it back because it's too much of a hassle to do so. As usual lesson learned.Hope you are well and having a great one, expecting lots of snow tomorrow, hope you are safe where ever you are if you aren't affected by this cold.
> View attachment 3923710


All are lovely!!
I would list the black one for sale.


----------



## Bibi25260

Vanana said:


> I can’t believe I’m cheating on Chanel
> However I just love bags in this color and even more specifically I’ve admired this bag since it first came out but never bought it because I started buying Chanel Only around that time so never went to get this. However, I ran into it in person while doing my after Christmas sale and touched the leather in person the first time.  It’s sooooo lovely.  It’s the only one in the store. It’s perfect. And it’s 50% off. It’s mine
> 
> The J bag. Love the size it’s perfect. Fits lots and not too big.  Perfectly discreet with it’s clean lines and style, yet look and feel so luxe.  Used it already and love it. Will likely be used frequently in my bag rotations
> View attachment 3923762
> View attachment 3923763
> View attachment 3923764
> View attachment 3923765
> View attachment 3923766


It's gorgeous and such great neutral color! Again a great sale find!
I love your coat/cardi.


----------



## Kendie26

Alexa67 said:


> Nice quilting comparison. So even you don't wear Chanel you don't have really to miss it. And it's true for some situations it's better to have a bag you don't have so strong to look for. And 3 straps including with this fantastic price, should be an example for the big companies. By the way the raisin purse is amazing.





Bibi25260 said:


> Ooohh I LOVE it! And you got three straps?! Chanel should take a note!
> Congrats, I like it lot!


Merci Beaucoup / kindest Thanks dear sweeties!! 3 straps is kind of fun! Would be awesome if chanel took note Bibi!! & that is the “dark purple” color flat cosmetic case Alexa...it’s a really pretty color especially in person


----------



## fally

Kendie26 said:


> Oh no, they sent wrong colorGirl~you are SO deserving of some serious GOOD LUCK coming your way from here on out!! The black is still amazing & the neutral gal in me loves the camel jacket...but OH THOSE GUCCI


Oh sweetheart @Kendie26  thank you, from your mouth to GOD's ears. I haven't been feeling well so I haven't had in me to get angry. LOL I actually went onto farfetch and think that this is from the SS18 collection that is currently listed on Balmain for $2095 usd. So I guess I made out like a bandit on the blazer. They are two different textures and I asked my daughter if she liked it to which she replied yes. So I will be keeping it for her. (win / win) Oh yes hun the Gucci Ace Sneakers run larger than expected. I actually never tried them on before and took a major gamble by ordering online.

I wear a size 6 in Chanel espadrilles, and 6.5 in Chanel, Valentino, Lanvin and Chloe heels. In any case on Selfridges the size guide stated that an IT 35 is equivalent to a size 4 U.S. or  U.K 2. However Gucci states that a size IT 35 is a 5.5 U.S. Not sure which site is most accurate but luckily the size IT 35 was a great fit, with a bit of extra room in the toe box. Just in case you were considering the Ace pairs they are a bit tricky to figure out.


----------



## fally

Bibi25260 said:


> All are lovely!!
> I would list the black one for sale.


Hello my darling friend @Bibi25260, hope you are well lovely. Thank you hun, I went back onto Harrods website and think that i was accidentally sent the SS18 collection balmain blazer but I also found the same black on farfect as well as Balmain's website being sold as part of the new collection which retails for $2095 usd. Also Harrods did not include any kind of return label. It only had my item in GBP pricing and the reverse side stated I can send it back using a secure courier. So I will chuck it up to learning a lesson. I can always switch out the buttons to gold if I am willing to gamble with the boutique's services which isn't really worth it to be honest.


----------



## March786

fally said:


> Good Evening my lovely @Kendie26, I am so sorry that this isn't the best picture taken of these two purchases. DHL showed up a hour ago and I had no daylight available. Also Harrods sent me the black balmain blazer instead of the navy. I won't bother with sending it back because it's too much of a hassle to do so. As usual lesson learned.Hope you are well and having a great one, expecting lots of snow tomorrow, hope you are safe where ever you are if you aren't affected by this cold.
> View attachment 3923710


Wow These are gorgeous!!!! And you got such a great deal! I would absoloutely keep them both, they’re such classic pieces! Congratulations on your beautiful sale bargains!!!


----------



## fally

March786 said:


> Wow These are gorgeous!!!! And you got such a great deal! I would absoloutely keep them both, they’re such classic pieces! Congratulations on your beautiful sale bargains!!!


Hello lovely @March786, thank you hun, I Hope you are well and having a wonderful day.


----------



## March786

fally said:


> Hello lovely @March786, thank you hun, I Hope you are well and having a wonderful day.




I’m having a lovely day thankyou 
Hope your having a lovely day too


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> You know you were torturing me, right?!!So glad you posted this beauty. MaxMara is 1 of my top RTW designers & you know I’m a brown lover so MAJOR YAY on this beauty!!! As i was scanning down the pics & before closely looking & reading your comments i thought it might be a Moynat Rejane. This is just SO PRETTY & feminine! Triple Thumbs Up girlfriend!!


Thank you sweet kendie  I’m quite excited with this baby too . It’s so simple and clean and I feel like it’s so easy to wear for work!


----------



## Vanana

fally said:


> Good Evening my lovely @Kendie26, I am so sorry that this isn't the best picture taken of these two purchases. DHL showed up a hour ago and I had no daylight available. Also Harrods sent me the black balmain blazer instead of the navy. I won't bother with sending it back because it's too much of a hassle to do so. As usual lesson learned.Hope you are well and having a great one, expecting lots of snow tomorrow, hope you are safe where ever you are if you aren't affected by this cold.
> View attachment 3923710


Sooo lovely regardless of the color


----------



## Vanana

Bibi25260 said:


> It's gorgeous and such great neutral color! Again a great sale find!
> I love your coat/cardi.


Thank you so much I’m happy at the deal . The cardigan is another sale find and not expensive at all so I thought it’s a nice casual bum around piece for winter office wear


----------



## Bibi25260

fally said:


> Oh sweetheart @Kendie26  thank you, from your mouth to GOD's ears. I haven't been feeling well so I haven't had in me to get angry. LOL I actually went onto farfetch and think that this is from the SS18 collection that is currently listed on Balmain for $2095 usd. So I guess I made out like a bandit on the blazer. They are two different textures and I asked my daughter if she liked it to which she replied yes. So I will be keeping it for her. (win / win) Oh yes hun the Gucci Ace Sneakers run larger than expected. I actually never tried them on before and took a major gamble by ordering online.
> 
> I wear a size 6 in Chanel espadrilles, and 6.5 in Chanel, Valentino, Lanvin and Chloe heels. In any case on Selfridges the size guide stated that an IT 35 is equivalent to a size 4 U.S. or  U.K 2. However Gucci states that a size IT 35 is a 5.5 U.S. Not sure which site is most accurate but luckily the size IT 35 was a great fit, with a bit of extra room in the toe box. Just in case you were considering the Ace pairs they are a bit tricky to figure out.





fally said:


> Hello my darling friend @Bibi25260, hope you are well lovely. Thank you hun, I went back onto Harrods website and think that i was accidentally sent the SS18 collection balmain blazer but I also found the same black on farfect as well as Balmain's website being sold as part of the new collection which retails for $2095 usd. Also Harrods did not include any kind of return label. It only had my item in GBP pricing and the reverse side stated I can send it back using a secure courier. So I will chuck it up to learning a lesson. I can always switch out the buttons to gold if I am willing to gamble with the boutique's services which isn't really worth it to be honest.


Get well soon!
So you got a new style blazer at sale price? Lucky you!


----------



## Bother Free

fally said:


> Good Afternoon my darling @Bother Free these are stunning. I was in the market for a pair of cool yet understated and will def. be stalking your posts I think these are also going to be my next splurge pairs, thank you for the inspiration my friend.


Thank you so so much my dear friend!!!


These Dior sneakers are surprisingly comfortable! I love the uniqueness of the shoes laces and how they are secured. They are true to size for me. Ohh and they also come in all white


----------



## Bother Free

Kendie26 said:


> Oooooh Girl, i’m in total agreement W/ @fally ....these are friggin’ AMAZING!!!! Ugh, i want!!! Congrats dearest Bother Free....you have impeccable taste, always (you too Fally!)


Awww Kendie! Thank you sooo much!!! 


These are worth for me to cheat on Chanel hehehe 
You and fally both have impeccable taste as well!!! You ladies inspire me


----------



## Bother Free

fally said:


> Good Evening fellow friends, I too am following in @Dextersmom footsteps and have decided to check out Gucci although I am not quite there as of yet in terms of handbags. I found these pairs of sneakers that I was debating on for a while in other variations but being that I am learning to purchase from Harrods and Selfrigdes in order to save on taxes as well as finding these two items on sale. Thanks to my very darling @Bibi25260 for being such a lovely friend and allowing me to share my interest in purchasing these two pieces. Wishing you all a very happy and healthy New Year 2018 with your loved ones. fally
> Found the Gucci from Selfridges for $545 usd including shipping (currently listed for $650 usd plus 8.875% = $707.68 usd) Balmain Blazer to my already growing collection of 3 was purchased for $573 usd from Harrods including shipping it brought my total to $607 usd ( usually found on U.S. sites for $2,245 usd )
> View attachment 3921037
> View attachment 3921038
> View attachment 3921039
> View attachment 3921040


Amazing purchases at incredible prices!!! 

Huge congrats my dear friend 
I can totally picture you rocking the Gucci sneakers, Balmain jackets and Chanel minis! Super chic and cute!!!


----------



## fally

Bibi25260 said:


> Get well soon!
> So you got a new style blazer at sale price? Lucky you!


Oh thank you my lovely friend @Bibi25260, I have been trying to kick it by using a z-pack. It seems to be helping just can't get over the cold sweat. Hope you are all well my darling, take care and talk to you soon.


----------



## fally

Bother Free said:


> Thank you so so much my dear friend!!!
> 
> 
> These Dior sneakers are surprisingly comfortable! I love the uniqueness of the shoes laces and how they are secured. They are true to size for me. Ohh and they also come in all white





Bother Free said:


> Amazing purchases at incredible prices!!!
> 
> Huge congrats my dear friend
> I can totally picture you rocking the Gucci sneakers, Balmain jackets and Chanel minis! Super chic and cute!!!




Oh my sweet friend @Bother Free, Happy New Year hun. Hope you are well. Thank you for the wonderful feedback on those amazing pairs of Dior sneakers. They are so on my radar especially now that you said that they come in all white. I love a good staple white pair of sneakers. They were my go to shoes back in the 90's (love the 90's).

We think a lot alike my friend, I am dying to pair to the black blazer with the 17B dark red mini and those Gucci sneakers. I have a feeling that you are right about me using these pieces on constant rotation through out the year. Hopefully I can add those Dior pairs soon as well. Big hugs hun.


----------



## Bibi25260

fally said:


> Oh thank you my lovely friend @Bibi25260, I have been trying to kick it by using a z-pack. It seems to be helping just can't get over the cold sweat. Hope you are all well my darling, take care and talk to you soon.


Plenty of rest and drinking tea to sweat it out, take care!!


----------



## Raffaluv

fally said:


> Good Evening my lovely @Kendie26, I am so sorry that this isn't the best picture taken of these two purchases. DHL showed up a hour ago and I had no daylight available. Also Harrods sent me the black balmain blazer instead of the navy. I won't bother with sending it back because it's too much of a hassle to do so. As usual lesson learned.Hope you are well and having a great one, expecting lots of snow tomorrow, hope you are safe where ever you are if you aren't affected by this cold.
> View attachment 3923710



Congratulations on these great finds!! Beautiful classic pieces & super prices!  I have the black w/ silver button Balmain & wear it often-you will not regret keeping it!  Been eyeing this Gucci web blazer for a bit & decided to take the plunge - looking forward to wearing it w/ jeans!


----------



## fally

Raffaluv said:


> Congratulations on these great finds!! Beautiful classic pieces & super prices!  I have the black w/ silver button Balmain & wear it often-you will not regret keeping it!  Been eyeing this Gucci web blazer for a bit & decided to take the plunge - looking forward to wearing it w/ jeans!


Good afternoon dear @Raffaluv , oh thank you so much for your sweet words. I completely agree with you. Congrats on your new Gucci web blazer as well, this is such a gorgeous piece, hope you can post a mod shot if you can in the future of it. Take care and hope you are having a fab weekend.


----------



## EmilyM111

Went today to hunt for a work tote. Needed something to carry both laptop and multiple lunchboxes (gym diet time ) and my Balenciaga Metallic Edge proved to be too small.
Started with Chanel Neo Executive but toooooo heavy and boxy.  Celine Phantom too wide for my taste though really nice (had luggage before and it was super heavy).
So here it is (apologies for annoying yellow light). Sac De Jour! Have been eyeing it for a while but after trying in person fell in love. Also now lusting for large Deauville (but no charcoal in the UK yet while white despite being gorgeous would last a month)


----------



## March786

nikka007 said:


> Went today to hunt for a work tote. Needed something to carry both laptop and multiple lunchboxes (gym diet time ) and my Balenciaga Metallic Edge proved to be too small.
> Started with Chanel Neo Executive but toooooo heavy and boxy.  Celine Phantom too wide for my taste though really nice (had luggage before and it was super heavy).
> So here it is (apologies for annoying yellow light). Sac De Jour! Have been eyeing it for a while but after trying in person fell in love. Also now lusting for large Deauville (but no charcoal in the UK yet while white despite being gorgeous would last a month)


Wow congrats, it’s stunning! 
What size is this?


----------



## EmilyM111

Thank you. It's the large size (37cm wide)


----------



## March786

I have been on the hunt for this cute little set from LV, the pochete kirigami 
So pleased to finally receive it


----------



## Kendie26

Raffaluv said:


> Congratulations on these great finds!! Beautiful classic pieces & super prices!  I have the black w/ silver button Balmain & wear it often-you will not regret keeping it!  Been eyeing this Gucci web blazer for a bit & decided to take the plunge - looking forward to wearing it w/ jeans!



Totally [emoji173]️[emoji177][emoji173]️[emoji177]love this jacket~ so feminine & gorgeous!! Congrats [emoji323]


----------



## Kendie26

nikka007 said:


> Went today to hunt for a work tote. Needed something to carry both laptop and multiple lunchboxes (gym diet time ) and my Balenciaga Metallic Edge proved to be too small.
> Started with Chanel Neo Executive but toooooo heavy and boxy.  Celine Phantom too wide for my taste though really nice (had luggage before and it was super heavy).
> So here it is (apologies for annoying yellow light). Sac De Jour! Have been eyeing it for a while but after trying in person fell in love. Also now lusting for large Deauville (but no charcoal in the UK yet while white despite being gorgeous would last a month)



[emoji7][emoji173]️[emoji7][emoji322][emoji847]such an awesome bag!! I’ve wanted one for a long time now- Congrats!! [emoji322][emoji323]


----------



## Kendie26

March786 said:


> I have been on the hunt for this cute little set from LV, the pochete kirigami
> So pleased to finally receive it



[emoji847][emoji177][emoji112][emoji322]Yippee!! What a sweet set/trio March!! Very happy for you sweet friend!![emoji8]


----------



## Kendie26

New Johnny Was blouse paired with my Celine Box, which is still relatively new. [emoji4]


----------



## March786

Kendie26 said:


> [emoji847][emoji177][emoji112][emoji322]Yippee!! What a sweet set/trio March!! Very happy for you sweet friend!![emoji8]


Thankyou dearest kendie, your comments always make me smile


----------



## March786

Kendie26 said:


> New Johnny Was blouse paired with my Celine Box, which is still relatively new. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3930701
> View attachment 3930702


I love all the colours of all of your bags! They’re really beautiful


----------



## Kendie26

March786 said:


> Thankyou dearest kendie, your comments always make me smile





March786 said:


> I love all the colours of all of your bags! They’re really beautiful


YOU are such a LoveBug sweetie...thank you March as you make us all smile as well! This Celine color (“cloud”) is really pretty in person (a soft grey toned blue)


----------



## EmilyM111

Kendie26 said:


> [emoji7][emoji173]️[emoji7][emoji322][emoji847]such an awesome bag!! I’ve wanted one for a long time now- Congrats!! [emoji322][emoji323]


 thank you


----------



## March786

Kendie26 said:


> YOU are such a LoveBug sweetie...thank you March as you make us all smile as well! This Celine color (“cloud”) is really pretty in person (a soft grey toned blue)


Thankyou kendie 
I’m trying to arrange a trip to Bicester soon, really want to go see these beautiful celine bags. Currently I only own the vintage celine styles


----------



## EmilyM111

March786 said:


> Thankyou kendie
> I’m trying to arrange a trip to Bicester soon, really want to go see these beautiful celine bags. Currently I only own the vintage celine styles


Erm, I wouldn't hold your breath -i've been there 2x and unfortunately v poor selection (hope I'm wrong!)


----------



## March786

nikka007 said:


> Erm, I wouldn't hold your breath -i've been there 2x and unfortunately v poor selection (hope I'm wrong!)


Oh no really?
Thanks for the info, I’ll make sure to call and check stock beforehand


----------



## EmilyM111

March786 said:


> Oh no really?
> Thanks for the info, I’ll make sure to call and check stock beforehand


Think that's the best idea. On the other had I saw once Chloe Drew and Faye bags reduced there - I mean their non-seasonal bags.


----------



## Law

Bought this amazing jacket I have been lusting over for weeks from &other stories, even better I got it for 50% off WOOHOO ! The jacket is giving me Dior new look bar jacket crossed with Balenciaga vibes 




 I also bagged a really nice blouse from there also in the sale. They have some really great pieces in there right now.


----------



## March786

I have tried many different brands for shoes - chanel, Salvatore ferragamo, Chloe etc - my favourite and comfiest are still Tory Burch. 
The fabulous patent Gigi pumps


----------



## Kendie26

Law said:


> Bought this amazing jacket I have been lusting over for weeks from &other stories, even better I got it for 50% off WOOHOO ! The jacket is giving me Dior new look bar jacket crossed with Balenciaga vibes
> 
> View attachment 3932542
> 
> 
> I also bagged a really nice blouse from there also in the sale. They have some really great pieces in there right now.


Oh yesstrike a pose woman...you look AMAZING, SO pretty!! Love that nailpolish too


----------



## Kendie26

March786 said:


> I have tried many different brands for shoes - chanel, Salvatore ferragamo, Chloe etc - my favourite and comfiest are still Tory Burch.
> The fabulous patent Gigi pumps


Congrats on these beauties March...adore them. Thank you for convincing me that my next flats need to be TB! Another of my dear friends says the same as you w/ comfyness!


----------



## March786

Kendie26 said:


> Congrats on these beauties March...adore them. Thank you for convincing me that my next flats need to be TB! Another of my dear friends says the same as you w/ comfyness!



Thankyou Kendie 
I could really gush over Tory Burch Shoes, as they have never hurt my feet, even on first wear!
my favourites are their court pumps, wedges, miller sandals and reva ballet flats! Lol I have quite a few of them  and have acquired quite a collection
Looking forward to seeing your first pair of flats


----------



## Vanana

March786 said:


> I have tried many different brands for shoes - chanel, Salvatore ferragamo, Chloe etc - my favourite and comfiest are still Tory Burch.
> The fabulous patent Gigi pumps





Kendie26 said:


> Congrats on these beauties March...adore them. Thank you for convincing me that my next flats need to be TB! Another of my dear friends says the same as you w/ comfyness!



March you are like my style sister   we have been shopping at same places   I was thinking it would be a really bad thing if we shop together because a fight might break out over same items if they don’t have more than one    These are so pretty versatile elegant and I am sure Comfortable!!!! I do favor the 2 tone ones 

Kendie you have to try TB! As you know I have been trying to love the Chanel ballet flats but they were not that comfy for me due to thinner bottom padding and I kept feeling something digging into bottom my heel  plus I can feel the back top of the heel at the shoes digging in a bit that I know will require bandaid for breaking in for some time.... I wanted to get them so badly especially the ones with distressed calfskin but they don’t love me 

I went post-Christmas shopping and score the 2 pairs of TB here at $80 each  for the record, that’s 10% of the chanel flats 

I wore the black ones yesterday all day and happy to report no pain or scraping or anything bad - with sufficient padding.  The leather is sooo smooth and soft - I am so very happy with them!

I do have to say that if you do try them, make sure you take a bit of time trying out the different styles because at least from my try on, not all of their flats style were cut to fit/feel the same way to me and I have tried a few that I anticipate can hurt and require some breaking in (I’m not a fan of that and will give up - do not believe in using my body to break other things in...  ). I do think where the elastic band is located (side vs back of heel, wrap around the inside of the flats, etc) makes a difference for different people).  I heard Reva style is one of those hit or miss ones, and likely depends on each person’s feet on which styles work well for them. These 2 were sure winners for me after careful try on and I am finally a happy gal with soft leather flats! (Hahaha I have thus far not been a fan of flats and only wear heels)

Here are the flats.  Grabbed a watch too from TB.  Not on sale and I certainly do not need more watches but love is love 

Have been adding a lot more things into my wardrobe in this chestnut / caramel color. May be my new very favorite color.


----------



## March786

Vanana said:


> March you are like my style sister   we have been shopping at same places   I was thinking it would be a really bad thing if we shop together because a fight might break out over same items if they don’t have more than one    These are so pretty versatile elegant and I am sure Comfortable!!!! I do favor the 2 tone ones
> 
> Kendie you have to try TB! As you know I have been trying to love the Chanel ballet flats but they were not that comfy for me due to thinner bottom padding and I kept feeling something digging into bottom my heel  plus I can feel the back top of the heel at the shoes digging in a bit that I know will require bandaid for breaking in for some time.... I wanted to get them so badly especially the ones with distressed calfskin but they don’t love me
> 
> I went post-Christmas shopping and score the 2 pairs of TB here at $80 each  for the record, that’s 10% of the chanel flats
> 
> I wore the black ones yesterday all day and happy to report no pain or scraping or anything bad - with sufficient padding.  The leather is sooo smooth and soft - I am so very happy with them!
> 
> I do have to say that if you do try them, make sure you take a bit of time trying out the different styles because at least from my try on, not all of their flats style were cut to fit/feel the same way to me and I have tried a few that I anticipate can hurt and require some breaking in (I’m not a fan of that and will give up - do not believe in using my body to break other things in...  ). I do think where the elastic band is located (side vs back of heel, wrap around the inside of the flats, etc) makes a difference for different people).  I heard Reva style is one of those hit or miss ones, and likely depends on each person’s feet on which styles work well for them. These 2 were sure winners for me after careful try on and I am finally a happy gal with soft leather flats! (Hahaha I have thus far not been a fan of flats and only wear heels)
> 
> Here are the flats.  Grabbed a watch too from TB.  Not on sale and I certainly do not need more watches but love is love
> 
> Have been adding a lot more things into my wardrobe in this chestnut / caramel color. May be my new very favorite color.
> 
> View attachment 3933202
> View attachment 3933203
> View attachment 3933204



Awwwww Vanana thankyou for the compliment, I love your style ❤️

you also make me laugh  I don’t think any fights would break out, I’m the kind of friend/sister/sister in law whom when I go shopping or buy items I love, I will always buy at least two - because I know my sisters (I am lucky to have 3] or my BFF or my SIL (again I have 3) will also want them. 
When I started on my chanel, Tory Burch, LV ventures I also converted all my dearest and nearest 
I’d looooooooooooove to go shopping with you I think we would have an amazing time 
And I love your TB treats, they’re all beautiful


----------



## Vanana

March786 said:


> Awwwww Vanana thankyou for the compliment, I love your style ❤️
> 
> you also make me laugh  I don’t think any fights would break out, I’m the kind of friend/sister/sister in law whom when I go shopping or buy items I love, I will always buy at least two - because I know my sisters (I am lucky to have 3] or my BFF or my SIL (again I have 3) will also want them.
> When I started on my chanel, Tory Burch, LV ventures I also converted all my dearest and nearest
> I’d looooooooooooove to go shopping with you I think we would have an amazing time
> And I love your TB treats, they’re all beautiful


Haha you are too sweet  a shopping trip for us would be fun/funky Zara jacket, TB shoes and chanel bag


----------



## Law

Kendie26 said:


> Oh yesstrike a pose woman...you look AMAZING, SO pretty!! Love that nailpolish too



Thank you darling Kendie, you truly  are the complement queen ! 

I’ve noticed that all my style decisions are based around “how will this look with this Chanel item” haha true sign of an obsession eeek! I even considered this when choosing my nail colour


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

March786 said:


> I have tried many different brands for shoes - chanel, Salvatore ferragamo, Chloe etc - my favourite and comfiest are still Tory Burch.
> The fabulous patent Gigi pumps





Vanana said:


> March you are like my style sister   we have been shopping at same places   I was thinking it would be a really bad thing if we shop together because a fight might break out over same items if they don’t have more than one    These are so pretty versatile elegant and I am sure Comfortable!!!! I do favor the 2 tone ones
> 
> Kendie you have to try TB! As you know I have been trying to love the Chanel ballet flats but they were not that comfy for me due to thinner bottom padding and I kept feeling something digging into bottom my heel  plus I can feel the back top of the heel at the shoes digging in a bit that I know will require bandaid for breaking in for some time.... I wanted to get them so badly especially the ones with distressed calfskin but they don’t love me
> 
> I went post-Christmas shopping and score the 2 pairs of TB here at $80 each  for the record, that’s 10% of the chanel flats
> 
> I wore the black ones yesterday all day and happy to report no pain or scraping or anything bad - with sufficient padding.  The leather is sooo smooth and soft - I am so very happy with them!
> 
> I do have to say that if you do try them, make sure you take a bit of time trying out the different styles because at least from my try on, not all of their flats style were cut to fit/feel the same way to me and I have tried a few that I anticipate can hurt and require some breaking in (I’m not a fan of that and will give up - do not believe in using my body to break other things in...  ). I do think where the elastic band is located (side vs back of heel, wrap around the inside of the flats, etc) makes a difference for different people).  I heard Reva style is one of those hit or miss ones, and likely depends on each person’s feet on which styles work well for them. These 2 were sure winners for me after careful try on and I am finally a happy gal with soft leather flats! (Hahaha I have thus far not been a fan of flats and only wear heels)
> 
> Here are the flats.  Grabbed a watch too from TB.  Not on sale and I certainly do not need more watches but love is love
> 
> Have been adding a lot more things into my wardrobe in this chestnut / caramel color. May be my new very favorite color.
> 
> View attachment 3933202
> View attachment 3933203
> View attachment 3933204



Agree with you ladies in regards to TB flats. Last couple of years I tried on numerous pairs, none worked, not just TB, also Gucci, Chanel and Ferragamo. Flats either too wide or tight or scratched/scraped my feet, I don’t believe in breaking in shoes, if they aren’t comfortable I wouldn’t take them home. I envy ladies who have pretty TBs on (look so comfy). 

One lucky day, I went into TB store, tried on several pairs, finally one pairs with elastic band (agreed with @Vanana about the fit) fit almost perfectly but scraped my side foot (one shoe), asked for another pairs (same style) to tried on, so I ended up purchased one shoe from each pairs (as a pairs). 

Immediately looked online to hunt down the beige pairs and ordered them (on sale!  ) No issues when I received them, sooooo comfy! Happy feet


----------



## BagLadyT

Law said:


> Bought this amazing jacket I have been lusting over for weeks from &other stories, even better I got it for 50% off WOOHOO ! The jacket is giving me Dior new look bar jacket crossed with Balenciaga vibes
> 
> View attachment 3932542
> 
> 
> I also bagged a really nice blouse from there also in the sale. They have some really great pieces in there right now.



The fit is amazing!


----------



## Law

BagLadyT said:


> The fit is amazing!



Thank you, i had a Goldilocks situation and tried  it on in three different sizes to find the one that was juuuust riiight


----------



## Dextersmom

Debuting two new acquisitions today; Gucci Princetown's and Johnny Was kimono.  I found this funny/ironic; the first place I went this morning was to my favorite juice bar and the guy in front of me in line was wearing the identical shoes.   I can see now why everyone love's them, as they really do feel like you are wearing slippers.


----------



## lilmissmeca

Dextersmom said:


> Debuting two new acquisitions today; Gucci Princetown's and Johnny Was kimono.  I found this funny/ironic; the first place I went this morning was to my favorite juice bar and the guy in front of me in line was wearing the identical shoes.   I can see now why everyone love's them, as they really do feel like you are wearing slippers.


This kimono is stunning! Well, every piece is stunning, but this kimono...I lovvvvvve! Great pics


----------



## luvlux64

Oh I love this thread!  . So Chanel lovers being unfaithful?! ...
I’ll be sharing a bag I got before Christmas ... I try to match my accessories & unfortunately, Chanel didn’t have any hot pink available- in wallets or shoes... so, got these instead... 



Update: returned the Ferragamo as I cannot wear flats anymore! I envy you guys able to wear flat shoes  


I got these Kate Spade card/key/coin purse for the H bag & a matching iPhone case 



Then, got these Valentino “Fuchsia” jelly thong sandals BUT I don’t really like the color so I might return them, too ...
Maybe I’ll wait for a Chanel pink (card case) in Spring/Summer collection .... 
thanks guys


----------



## luvlux64

Dextersmom said:


> Debuting two new acquisitions today; Gucci Princetown's and Johnny Was kimono.  I found this funny/ironic; the first place I went this morning was to my favorite juice bar and the guy in front of me in line was wearing the identical shoes.   I can see now why everyone love's them, as they really do feel like you are wearing slippers.


I love  the Gucci princetown! I have it in red!  It’s so classic


----------



## Dextersmom

luvlux64 said:


> I love  the Gucci princetown! I have it in red!  It’s so classic


Thank you, and I think we have a few likes in common, with our TPM's...


----------



## Dextersmom

lilmissmeca said:


> This kimono is stunning! Well, every piece is stunning, but this kimono...I lovvvvvve! Great pics


Thank you!!


----------



## March786

luvlux64 said:


> Oh I love this thread!  . So Chanel lovers being unfaithful?! ...
> I’ll be sharing a bag I got before Christmas ... I try to match my accessories & unfortunately, Chanel didn’t have any hot pink available- in wallets or shoes... so, got these instead...
> 
> View attachment 3935341
> 
> Update: returned the Ferragamo as I cannot wear flats anymore! I envy you guys able to wear flat shoes
> View attachment 3935340
> 
> I got these Kate Spade card/key/coin purse for the H bag & a matching iPhone case
> View attachment 3935342
> 
> 
> Then, got these Valentino “Fuchsia” jelly thong sandals BUT I don’t really like the color so I might return them, too ...
> Maybe I’ll wait for a Chanel pink (card case) in Spring/Summer collection ....
> thanks guys


I love all of your pieces in these beautiful colours 
Fingers crossed for your pink chanel


----------



## Vanana

luvlux64 said:


> Oh I love this thread!  . So Chanel lovers being unfaithful?! ...
> I’ll be sharing a bag I got before Christmas ... I try to match my accessories & unfortunately, Chanel didn’t have any hot pink available- in wallets or shoes... so, got these instead...
> 
> View attachment 3935341
> 
> Update: returned the Ferragamo as I cannot wear flats anymore! I envy you guys able to wear flat shoes
> View attachment 3935340
> 
> I got these Kate Spade card/key/coin purse for the H bag & a matching iPhone case
> View attachment 3935342
> 
> 
> Then, got these Valentino “Fuchsia” jelly thong sandals BUT I don’t really like the color so I might return them, too ...
> Maybe I’ll wait for a Chanel pink (card case) in Spring/Summer collection ....
> thanks guys


Oohlala that’s a hot raspberry pink! I’m sure something that mAtches will show up


----------



## luvlux64

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you, and I think we have a few likes in common, with our TPM's...


Yes we do, Ms Dextersmom . And I love all your Chanel bags & WOCs 


March786 said:


> I love all of your pieces in these beautiful colours
> Fingers crossed for your pink chanel


Thanks , I'll be patiently waiting  . Spring/Summer is pastel, so I wouldn't mind a pastel pink maybe..... hot pink would be perfect


----------



## Gnuj

Dextersmom said:


> Debuting two new acquisitions today; Gucci Princetown's and Johnny Was kimono.  I found this funny/ironic; the first place I went this morning was to my favorite juice bar and the guy in front of me in line was wearing the identical shoes.   I can see now why everyone love's them, as they really do feel like you are wearing slippers.



Love how everything goes so well together.


----------



## Dextersmom

Gnuj said:


> Love how everything goes so well together.


Thank you.


----------



## Jill N

My new Dior bracelets. [emoji173]️


----------



## Zeusiee

I bought LV My Lockme in Nov. but just opened the box last week.


----------



## tanyashevy

Bibi25260 said:


> Plenty of rest and drinking tea to sweat it out, take care!!


Hope you feel better!


----------



## fally

tanyashevy said:


> Hope you feel better!


Ahhh, thank you @tanyashevy, you're absolutely darling. Hope you are having a fantastic start to your week, wishing you a wonderful 2018


----------



## chicnfab

I’m the biggest fan of mk footwear and 80% of my footwear are from them.. I find them very comfortable on my onion skin and sensitive feet..... the only one that I got some peeling is their jelly sandals..


----------



## ExJade

I saw a sneak peek of the Gucci spring 18 collection and just fell in love with this mini red velvet Marmont and just had to take her home [emoji7].. It’s so plush and such a perfect red! Just in time for Valentine’s Day! [emoji173]️
	

		
			
		

		
	


View attachment 3944765


----------



## sdhal001

ExJade said:


> I saw a sneak peek of the Gucci spring 18 collection and just fell in love with this mini red velvet Marmont and just had to take her home [emoji7].. It’s so plush and such a perfect red! Just in time for Valentine’s Day! [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3944732
> View attachment 3944765



Wow, it's STUNNING!


----------



## Kendie26

chicnfab said:


> I’m the biggest fan of mk footwear and 80% of my footwear are from them.. I find them very comfortable on my onion skin and sensitive feet..... the only one that I got some peeling is their jelly sandals..


Oh WOW....what fabulousness chicnfab!! In 1 of your mods recently i wondered what shoes you were wearing...(your recent mod w/ your Boy-think you wore the MK sneaks?.....those sneaks are AMAZING!!!!


----------



## Kendie26

ExJade said:


> I saw a sneak peek of the Gucci spring 18 collection and just fell in love with this mini red velvet Marmont and just had to take her home [emoji7].. It’s so plush and such a perfect red! Just in time for Valentine’s Day! [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3944732
> View attachment 3944765


Congrats on this beautiful bag...Gucci makes some insanely AWESOME reds!


----------



## EmilyM111

New babies


----------



## Vanana

chicnfab said:


> I’m the biggest fan of mk footwear and 80% of my footwear are from them.. I find them very comfortable on my onion skin and sensitive feet..... the only one that I got some peeling is their jelly sandals..


I love those gold sneakers!


----------



## ExJade

Kendie26 said:


> Congrats on this beautiful bag...Gucci makes some insanely AWESOME reds!



I absolutely agree! Their reds are so perfect...l Too hard to resist! Thanks! [emoji5]


----------



## chicnfab

Kendie26 said:


> Oh WOW....what fabulousness chicnfab!! In 1 of your mods recently i wondered what shoes you were wearing...(your recent mod w/ your Boy-think you wore the MK sneaks?.....those sneaks are AMAZING!!!!


Yes it’s mk.. they have silver version as well❤️❤️❤️


----------



## chicnfab

Vanana said:


> I love those gold sneakers!


Check their website.. they have silver version as well❤️


----------



## chicnfab

ExJade said:


> I saw a sneak peek of the Gucci spring 18 collection and just fell in love with this mini red velvet Marmont and just had to take her home [emoji7].. It’s so plush and such a perfect red! Just in time for Valentine’s Day! [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3944732
> View attachment 3944765


Congrats! She’s a stunner❤️


----------



## chicnfab

nikka007 said:


> New babies


Beautiful pieces


----------



## Kendie26

nikka007 said:


> New babies


 huge Celine fan here...LOVE both!!Big Congrats-they are stunning!


----------



## Kendie26

chicnfab said:


> Yes it’s mk.. they have silver version as well❤️❤️❤️


I’m VERY VERY TEMPTED...ah!


----------



## Tuned83

Anya Hindmarch shoes.


----------



## Bags_4_life

Tuned83 said:


> View attachment 3946171
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anya Hindmarch shoes.


Love the printed ones, how fun! I liked this on the bags but thought it was a bit much, it fits really well for shoes in the summer/on hols


----------



## Tuned83

Bags_4_life said:


> Love the printed ones, how fun! I liked this on the bags but thought it was a bit much, it fits really well for shoes in the summer/on hols


Thanks! They r great and I got them for a steal so even better. My little girl keeps wanting to play with them.


----------



## Elegantlytwist

A pair of bright red Ferragamo mules and Louis Vuitton key cles over the weekend


----------



## Ljlj

Elegantlytwist said:


> A pair of bright red Ferragamo mules and Louis Vuitton key cles over the weekend



Those look really elegant and comfy. Love Ferragamo shoes!
The key cles seems very functional. How are you liking it? Been thinking about that for a while but I’m weird coz I’m thinking of removing the key/metal attachment haha


----------



## Elegantlytwist

Ljlj said:


> Those look really elegant and comfy. Love Ferragamo shoes!
> The key cles seems very functional. How are you liking it? Been thinking about that for a while but I’m weird coz I’m thinking of removing the key/metal attachment haha


when i was in LV barcelona a couple of months back, the SA whom i spoke to told me this key class won't fit in credit cards. boy was he wrong, when i was in my local boutique i asked to take a look again and my SA told me its perfect for credit cards!! To be honest, i really LOVE it. its so compact and so functional. perfect size for small handbags and I can't ask for more! I only wonder why I haven't buy it earlier! I don't use the key ring either, but it doesn't really occupy too much space so does not bother me too much!


----------



## Ljlj

Elegantlytwist said:


> when i was in LV barcelona a couple of months back, the SA whom i spoke to told me this key class won't fit in credit cards. boy was he wrong, when i was in my local boutique i asked to take a look again and my SA told me its perfect for credit cards!! To be honest, i really LOVE it. its so compact and so functional. perfect size for small handbags and I can't ask for more! I only wonder why I haven't buy it earlier! I don't use the key ring either, but it doesn't really occupy too much space so does not bother me too much!



Thanks for sharing your thoughts and feedback on the key cles. It does look really compact and functional, plus I love the top zip closure. I have the chanel mini o case but don’t use it often.
Will have to check this out in store next time. Thanks again and enjoy your cles! [emoji3]


----------



## XCCX

My first tributes!


----------



## March786

Just couldn’t resist this beautiful Louis Vuitton love bird for valentines


----------



## Bibi25260

chicnfab said:


> I’m the biggest fan of mk footwear and 80% of my footwear are from them.. I find them very comfortable on my onion skin and sensitive feet..... the only one that I got some peeling is their jelly sandals..


What a great haul, all are lovely!


----------



## Bibi25260

March786 said:


> Just couldn’t resist this beautiful Louis Vuitton love bird for valentines


So cute!


----------



## Elegantlytwist

XCCX said:


> My first tributes!
> 
> View attachment 3951522
> View attachment 3951523


congrats!! I have the same pair of tributes and its amazingly comfortable. I can literally run in them! enjoy yours!!


----------



## March786

Bibi25260 said:


> So cute!


Thank you bibi - it's soooo cute! [emoji7] better than the pictures [emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## XCCX

Elegantlytwist said:


> congrats!! I have the same pair of tributes and its amazingly comfortable. I can literally run in them! enjoy yours!!



Thanks you!!!


----------



## chicnfab

Bibi25260 said:


> What a great haul, all are lovely!


Thanks my darling..❤️❤️❤️


----------



## aarynmcf

Elegantlytwist said:


> when i was in LV barcelona a couple of months back, the SA whom i spoke to told me this key class won't fit in credit cards. boy was he wrong, when i was in my local boutique i asked to take a look again and my SA told me its perfect for credit cards!! To be honest, i really LOVE it. its so compact and so functional. perfect size for small handbags and I can't ask for more! I only wonder why I haven't buy it earlier! I don't use the key ring either, but it doesn't really occupy too much space so does not bother me too much!


I don’t usually use the clip but it makes it look cute as a bag Charm!


----------



## Elegantlytwist

aarynmcf said:


> I don’t usually use the clip but it makes it look cute as a bag Charm!


that's such a great idea!! will try it out


----------



## luvlux64

Went to a Chanel boutique today hoping for a “little something”, but, this store didn’t have anything on my wish list  and my SA was on lunch... it’s been a busy on call week & just wanted to treat myself. I ended up with these ... Have a nice weekend guys 






J’ADIOR choker


(Tiffany unboxing to follow)


----------



## Fab41

What do we think of these Fendi fruits? 

Only 10 pairs for US stores, accdg to SA... although not the reason for buying


----------



## img

I wanted a compact wallet for my new M/L flap.  I love LV SLG's in canvas for their durability.  The baby pink interior is gorgeous and the wallet fits perfectly in my M/L.


----------



## XCCX

Got these MICHAEL by Michael Kors sliders for 71$ (original was 120$). Love anything with pearls!


----------



## March786

XCCX said:


> Got these MICHAEL by Michael Kors sliders for 71$ (original was 120$). Love anything with pearls!
> 
> View attachment 3955532


Me tooooooo, anything with pearls! I especially love your earrings, they’re stunning!


----------



## XCCX

March786 said:


> Me tooooooo, anything with pearls! I especially love your earrings, they’re stunning!



I guess you mean sandals? Thanks anyway! Pearls are truly our best friend


----------



## March786

XCCX said:


> I guess you mean sandals? Thanks anyway! Pearls are truly our best friend


Oooopsie 
Yes I meant sandals


----------



## Chanellover2015

XCCX said:


> Got these MICHAEL by Michael Kors sliders for 71$ (original was 120$). Love anything with pearls!
> 
> View attachment 3955532



These are sooo pretty!! Are they comfy as well?


----------



## jchen815

With the increasing chanel prices the H side is calling me....


----------



## Wilsom04

ExJade said:


> I saw a sneak peek of the Gucci spring 18 collection and just fell in love with this mini red velvet Marmont and just had to take her home [emoji7].. It’s so plush and such a perfect red! Just in time for Valentine’s Day! [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3944732
> View attachment 3944765


Thanks for this pic! I just picked this bag up today.


----------



## XCCX

Thank you!

I didn’t have the chance to try them out yet but they felt so comfortable in the store so I hope they are.. the price was irresistible for such a cute pair!



Chanellover2015 said:


> These are sooo pretty!! Are they comfy as well?


----------



## Elegantlytwist

Joining the LOVE club with the Cartier bangle....Gosh isn’t she the most beautiful


----------



## luvlux64

luvlux64 said:


> Went to a Chanel boutique today hoping for a “little something”, but, this store didn’t have anything on my wish list  and my SA was on lunch... it’s been a busy on call week & just wanted to treat myself. I ended up with these ... Have a nice weekend guys
> View attachment 3955248
> 
> View attachment 3955251
> 
> View attachment 3955249
> 
> J’ADIOR choker
> View attachment 3955250
> 
> (Tiffany unboxing to follow)



Here it is ...


----------



## A Yah Suh

Mini Givenchy Antigona in Colbalt Blue!
Luv luv luv her!


----------



## Kendie26

Elegantlytwist said:


> Joining the LOVE club with the Cartier bangle....Gosh isn’t she the most beautiful


Big CONGRATS @Elegantlytwist ...looks absolutely gorgeous on you along w/ your other 2 beautiful bracelets!


----------



## Kendie26

luvlux64 said:


> Here it is ...
> View attachment 3957640
> 
> View attachment 3957639


Girl...you are FUN! Look at these cool items....is that a piggy bank on the right? Queen tiara? Love the bracelets


----------



## Elegantlytwist

Kendie26 said:


> Big CONGRATS @Elegantlytwist ...looks absolutely gorgeous on you along w/ your other 2 beautiful bracelets!


Awww thanks loveliest and dearest @Kendie26 you are an absolute darling!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

My new favorite casual “Bao Bao bag” of a contemporary designer "Issey Miyake" from Bloomingdales I LOVE the name and It's such a fun and unique purse that changes the shapes  I've got compliments whenever I took her since purchased. I love it so much that I've got 2 more in different sizes and color...I am in love with this unique design and maybe add each season's from now  Thanks for letting me share here 
Pic is smaller size with 14C red mini


----------



## March786

shopgirl4cc said:


> My new favorite casual “Bao Bao bag” of a contemporary designer "Issey Miyake" from Bloomingdales I LOVE the name and It's such a fun and unique purse that changes the shapes  I've got compliments whenever I took her since purchased. I love it so much that I've got 2 more in different sizes and color...I am in love with this unique design and maybe add each season's from now  Thanks for letting me share here
> Pic is smaller size with 14C red mini
> View attachment 3960221
> 
> View attachment 3960224


Wow that’s very unique and really beautiful! I can imagine it’s a lot of fun


----------



## shopgirl4cc

March786 said:


> Wow that’s very unique and really beautiful! I can imagine it’s a lot of fun


Thank you dear @March786


----------



## Chanel7Chanel

shopgirl4cc said:


> My new favorite casual “Bao Bao bag” of a contemporary designer "Issey Miyake" from Bloomingdales I LOVE the name and It's such a fun and unique purse that changes the shapes  I've got compliments whenever I took her since purchased. I love it so much that I've got 2 more in different sizes and color...I am in love with this unique design and maybe add each season's from now  Thanks for letting me share here
> Pic is smaller size with 14C red mini
> View attachment 3960221
> 
> View attachment 3960224


Wow What a fun bag! Love it!


----------



## springshop17

shopgirl4cc said:


> My new favorite casual “Bao Bao bag” of a contemporary designer "Issey Miyake" from Bloomingdales I LOVE the name and It's such a fun and unique purse that changes the shapes  I've got compliments whenever I took her since purchased. I love it so much that I've got 2 more in different sizes and color...I am in love with this unique design and maybe add each season's from now  Thanks for letting me share here
> Pic is smaller size with 14C red mini
> View attachment 3960221
> 
> View attachment 3960224


Thanks for sharing such a cute and unique bag! I didn't know the brand and would like to check for myself when i visit Bloomy next time


----------



## Kendie26

shopgirl4cc said:


> My new favorite casual “Bao Bao bag” of a contemporary designer "Issey Miyake" from Bloomingdales I LOVE the name and It's such a fun and unique purse that changes the shapes  I've got compliments whenever I took her since purchased. I love it so much that I've got 2 more in different sizes and color...I am in love with this unique design and maybe add each season's from now  Thanks for letting me share here
> Pic is smaller size with 14C red mini
> View attachment 3960221
> 
> View attachment 3960224


Big Congrats girlfriend!!! I’ve seen this bag & it IS THE coolest!! Totally see you carrying it & drooling over your red baby too! Welcome back!  Oh & very sorry to hear in 1 of your posts that both you & child had flu...hope you both are feeling 100% now.


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> Big Congrats girlfriend!!! I’ve seen this bag & it IS THE coolest!! Totally see you carrying it & drooling over your red baby too! Welcome back!  Oh & very sorry to hear in 1 of your posts that both you & child had flu...hope you both are feeling 100% now.


Thank you my friend! This fun bag makes me smile whenever I use and see the shapes  Yes we recovered completely by just last week. I missed you and your positive energy  I hope everything is well with you and happy life there


----------



## Steph5487

Been loving the Gucci lately. Rocking my velvet marmont and pumps.


----------



## Vanana

Steph5487 said:


> Been loving the Gucci lately. Rocking my velvet marmont and pumps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3961519


Yuuuuuum


----------



## Elegantlytwist

Just bought this pair of Fendi sneakers. I’ve always been a big fan of white sneakers and I really love this colour combo and it’s so easy to put them on!


----------



## Kendie26

Steph5487 said:


> Been loving the Gucci lately. Rocking my velvet marmont and pumps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3961519





Vanana said:


> Yuuuuuum


Ah! Totally agree w/ Vanana...I drool & dream over your stunning bright blue Gucci & her velvet blue baby


----------



## Kendie26

Elegantlytwist said:


> Just bought this pair of Fendi sneakers. I’ve always been a big fan of white sneakers and I really love this colour combo and it’s so easy to put them on!


Super Duper Big Love for these!!! Awesome colors on the stripes & they look so comfy too!


----------



## Steph5487

Kendie26 said:


> Ah! Totally agree w/ Vanana...I drool & dream over your stunning bright blue Gucci & her velvet blue baby



I know Vanana's Blue reissue is to die for!!! My store never got it however my SA knew I wanted it so bad so as soon as they got the Gucci she put it on hold for me!


----------



## jourai

I couldn't say no to that blue and it turns out to be the same size as my square mini [emoji177]


----------



## Kendie26

Steph5487 said:


> I know Vanana's Blue reissue is to die for!!! My store never got it however my SA knew I wanted it so bad so as soon as they got the Gucci she put it on hold for me!


That is an amazingly wonderful SA!! It’s SO freaking GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## Kendie26

jourai said:


> I couldn't say no to that blue and it turns out to be the same size as my square mini [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3962271
> View attachment 3962272


 Exquisite!!! Major Celine fan here...this is  AWESOMENESS!!! My Box is “cloud” color (light blue w/ grey undertones) but I would have chosen your color if they had it when I got mine.


----------



## jourai

Kendie26 said:


> Exquisite!!! Major Celine fan here...this is  AWESOMENESS!!! My Box is “cloud” color (light blue w/ grey undertones) but I would have chosen your color if they had it when I got mine.


Thank you, kendie! Your box sound amazing too!! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Vanana

Steph5487 said:


> I know Vanana's Blue reissue is to die for!!! My store never got it however my SA knew I wanted it so bad so as soon as they got the Gucci she put it on hold for me!


That’s a great SA!


----------



## pixel_munchkin

jourai said:


> I couldn't say no to that blue and it turns out to be the same size as my square mini [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3962271
> View attachment 3962272



Wow!! Its gorgeous!


----------



## myluvofbags

Elegantlytwist said:


> Just bought this pair of Fendi sneakers. I’ve always been a big fan of white sneakers and I really love this colour combo and it’s so easy to put them on! [emoji813]


Super cute. I like the look in the center, like a sock, but omg the all white scares me!


----------



## Kendie26

Rarely has this Valentino Glamlock gotten out since I fell for Chanel...so I wanted to give her some lovin’ & share a pic since she does have the chanel flap mini vibe!


----------



## AngelaK

A wee treat since I’ve had a rubbish few weeks! A bag that’s been on the “bucket list” for the longest time [emoji2]


----------



## Elegantlytwist

myluvofbags said:


> Super cute. I like the look in the center, like a sock, but omg the all white scares me!


haha I totally get what you mean!!  I rarely buy luxury items in white or mostly white but I'm on a white sneakers loop lately so thought I will just jump on this pair. I've been googling 'how to clean white leather sneakers' the whole day!


----------



## Vanana

jourai said:


> I couldn't say no to that blue and it turns out to be the same size as my square mini [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3962271
> View attachment 3962272


I love the box bag! It’s one of the bags that I remain interested in despite my chanel addiction. That is a gorgeous versatile blue! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> Rarely has this Valentino Glamlock gotten out since I fell for Chanel...so I wanted to give her some lovin’ & share a pic since she does have the chanel flap mini vibe!


Omg! Looks great how you paired it and we are twins on this too. This surely is a great bag I still use it lots. I think mine has different leather though it’s like shiny calf? Do you know the leather type for yours? It looks really nice I want to touch it  the leather types give them a different look and feel for coordinating too. Seriously sometimes I feel like I want another one of these in different colors. It’s one of my least ignored non chanel bags


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> Rarely has this Valentino Glamlock gotten out since I fell for Chanel...so I wanted to give her some lovin’ & share a pic since she does have the chanel flap mini vibe!


Oh wait is that the all black version?


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> Omg! Looks great how you paired it and we are twins on this too. This surely is a great bag I still use it lots. I think mine has different leather though it’s like shiny calf? Do you know the leather type for yours? It looks really nice I want to touch it  the leather types give them a different look and feel for coordinating too. Seriously sometimes I feel like I want another one of these in different colors. It’s one of my least ignored non chanel bags
> View attachment 3963272





Vanana said:


> Oh wait is that the all black version?


Oh girl!!! I had no idea you had one too I LOVE your smooth calfskin....so elegant! Mine is also calf but it’s distressed texture. I guess you could say this is kind of like Chanel’s “So Black” version...although Valentino called it gunmetal hw. I can SO see you rocking this bag! You’ve just inspired me to appreciate mine even more


----------



## Steph5487

I have been on a complete Gucci kick lately. Just got their version of the WOC.


----------



## Jill N

[emoji173]️


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> Oh girl!!! I had no idea you had one too I LOVE your smooth calfskin....so elegant! Mine is also calf but it’s distressed texture. I guess you could say this is kind of like Chanel’s “So Black” version...although Valentino called it gunmetal hw. I can SO see you rocking this bag! You’ve just inspired me to appreciate mine even more


Oooh I saw the noir version after already bought mine already it’s soooo cool!   we cannot go shop together


----------



## jourai

Kendie26 said:


> Rarely has this Valentino Glamlock gotten out since I fell for Chanel...so I wanted to give her some lovin’ & share a pic since she does have the chanel flap mini vibe!


Gorgeous!


----------



## jourai

pixel_munchkin said:


> Wow!! Its gorgeous!


Thank you!!


----------



## jourai

Vanana said:


> I love the box bag! It’s one of the bags that I remain interested in despite my chanel addiction. That is a gorgeous versatile blue! Congratulations!!!


I'm the same! But trying to branch out more hahaha [emoji18]


----------



## Lady Butterfly

Decided it’s time for a “grown up” watch and to pass on the bags for awhile...


----------



## Elegantlytwist

A present from me to me on Valentine’s Day


----------



## Kendie26

Lady Butterfly said:


> Decided it’s time for a “grown up” watch and to pass on the bags for awhile...
> 
> View attachment 3964499





Elegantlytwist said:


> A present from me to me on Valentine’s Day


Woohoo...Congrats to both of you on your timeless, magnificent watches!! They look beautiful on both of you!


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> Rarely has this Valentino Glamlock gotten out since I fell for Chanel...so I wanted to give her some lovin’ & share a pic since she does have the chanel flap mini vibe!





Vanana said:


> Omg! Looks great how you paired it and we are twins on this too. This surely is a great bag I still use it lots. I think mine has different leather though it’s like shiny calf? Do you know the leather type for yours? It looks really nice I want to touch it  the leather types give them a different look and feel for coordinating too. Seriously sometimes I feel like I want another one of these in different colors. It’s one of my least ignored non chanel bags
> View attachment 3963272


Ladies both versions are gorgeous!!


----------



## Bibi25260

shopgirl4cc said:


> My new favorite casual “Bao Bao bag” of a contemporary designer "Issey Miyake" from Bloomingdales I LOVE the name and It's such a fun and unique purse that changes the shapes  I've got compliments whenever I took her since purchased. I love it so much that I've got 2 more in different sizes and color...I am in love with this unique design and maybe add each season's from now  Thanks for letting me share here
> Pic is smaller size with 14C red mini
> View attachment 3960221
> 
> View attachment 3960224


Ooh what a unique and fun bag! Red mini is perfect combo!


----------



## AngelaK

Also feeling the Gucci love these days


----------



## Dextersmom

AngelaK said:


> Also feeling the Gucci love these days


Gorgeous! [emoji178]


----------



## nuf

AngelaK said:


> Also feeling the Gucci love these days


WOW! I am dying. The first velvet Gucci I would buy.


----------



## BagLadyT

Kendie26 said:


> Rarely has this Valentino Glamlock gotten out since I fell for Chanel...so I wanted to give her some lovin’ & share a pic since she does have the chanel flap mini vibe!



Love this look!! I need the dress deets please!!


----------



## NewBeeUn

shopgirl4cc said:


> My new favorite casual “Bao Bao bag” of a contemporary designer "Issey Miyake" from Bloomingdales I LOVE the name and It's such a fun and unique purse that changes the shapes  I've got compliments whenever I took her since purchased. I love it so much that I've got 2 more in different sizes and color...I am in love with this unique design and maybe add each season's from now  Thanks for letting me share here
> Pic is smaller size with 14C red mini
> View attachment 3960221
> 
> View attachment 3960224



At this point, imo, Bao Bao is a classic design for Issey Miyake surpised you haven't heard of him.

The guston bag is pretty cool





 I'm eyeing his Helix pants because they look great on me I'm size 1 for him but they're one size fits all, they're affordable too


----------



## Kendie26

BagLadyT said:


> Love this look!! I need the dress deets please!!


Thank you sweet friend! I had to go check the tag on dress as I couldn’t remember! I got it when i met a friend 1 day for lunch & we walked around shopping. It’s from J Jill. I’m not that familiar with them but I remember the dress was on crazy sale so I grabbed it without even trying it on. The fabric is super soft/lightweight. I think it was last Fall season timeframe so maybe you could find 1 somewhere or online if you like it that much!


----------



## Kendie26

AngelaK said:


> Also feeling the Gucci love these days


Awesome choice AngelaK!! I’ve always loved & thought Gucci makes the best reds (along w/ Chanel) Enjoy your stunning velvet Marmount!


----------



## BagLadyT

Kendie26 said:


> Thank you sweet friend! I had to go check the tag on dress as I couldn’t remember! I got it when i met a friend 1 day for lunch & we walked around shopping. It’s from J Jill. I’m not that familiar with them but I remember the dress was on crazy sale so I grabbed it without even trying it on. The fabric is super soft/lightweight. I think it was last Fall season timeframe so maybe you could find 1 somewhere or online if you like it that much!



Thanks lady! Wow, you grabbed it without trying it on and you look fab!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Bibi25260 said:


> Ooh what a unique and fun bag! Red mini is perfect combo!


Thank you Bibi my sweet friend ~


----------



## shopgirl4cc

jourai said:


> I couldn't say no to that blue and it turns out to be the same size as my square mini [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3962271
> View attachment 3962272


Congrats on Beautiful Blue Celine @jourai  so adorable next to your beautiful 17C white/ivory mini!! ( twins )


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> Rarely has this Valentino Glamlock gotten out since I fell for Chanel...so I wanted to give her some lovin’ & share a pic since she does have the chanel flap mini vibe!


You have the best taste and perfect collection!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Lady Butterfly said:


> Decided it’s time for a “grown up” watch and to pass on the bags for awhile...
> 
> View attachment 3964499


Biggest congrats on the best purchase @Lady Butterfly   Gorgeous!! Rolex is the best timeless piece!! I agree with you that quality watch is great addition over the too many bags


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Elegantlytwist said:


> A present from me to me on Valentine’s Day


Beautiful!!!!!  Congrats @Elegantlytwist !!!  Look like yours 36mm size? Gorgeous and perfect on you!  (mine is 26mm & 33mm ) I think it's the best idea you add the highest quality watch after many purses collection    Happy Valentine's Day to you


----------



## shopgirl4cc

AngelaK said:


> Also feeling the Gucci love these days


What a vibrant beautiful Red!!Beautiful!! Congrats @AngelaK


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Jill N said:


> [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3963643


Beautiful heels Perfect beautiful line Congrats on your beautiful CL @Jill N


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Steph5487 said:


> I have been on a complete Gucci kick lately. Just got their version of the WOC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3963547


You look so cool and edgy! Congrats on your new Gucci WOC @Steph5487


----------



## Elegantlytwist

shopgirl4cc said:


> Beautiful!!!!!  Congrats @Elegantlytwist !!!  Look like yours 36mm size? Gorgeous and perfect on you!  (mine is 26mm & 33mm ) I think it's the best idea you add the highest quality watch after many purses collection    Happy Valentine's Day to you


Thsnks so much!! @shopgirl4cc  yes it’s indeed the 36mm- you’ve a keen eye for rolexes! Yay look like I’ve found a fellow chanel+rolex lover around here! I do have a couple of rolexes as well! In what combination is your 33mm?


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Elegantlytwist said:


> Thsnks so much!! @shopgirl4cc  yes it’s indeed the 36mm- you’ve a keen eye for rolexes! Yay look like I’ve found a fellow chanel+rolex lover around here! I do have a couple of rolexes as well! In what combination is your 33mm?


Yes!!! I noticed and am so happy to find each other here !Yes, mine is 31mm Datejust 18K YG two tone jubilee bracelet fluted basel, MOP dial, diamond maker. (26mm is exact same but silver face )
Here is my post.....#9407 
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...t-your-non-chanel-indulgences.568801/page-628

Your 36mm look amazing on you!! So timeless and the best combo!!  Ohh I wish I could wear 36mm like you but unfortunately I have some issues on my wrist bone and cannot go larger than my size 31mm Rolex or 33mm Chanel j12 ( feels very heavy... )
I am really so glad and honor to share these beauties with you who have wonderful Rolex collection and understand the highest quality and beauty!!  

PS: Edit- Sorry I made mistakes writing in size, I meant 31mm & 26mm ( 33mm meant J12)


----------



## Venessa84

Kendie26 said:


> Rarely has this Valentino Glamlock gotten out since I fell for Chanel...so I wanted to give her some lovin’ & share a pic since she does have the chanel flap mini vibe!





Vanana said:


> Omg! Looks great how you paired it and we are twins on this too. This surely is a great bag I still use it lots. I think mine has different leather though it’s like shiny calf? Do you know the leather type for yours? It looks really nice I want to touch it  the leather types give them a different look and feel for coordinating too. Seriously sometimes I feel like I want another one of these in different colors. It’s one of my least ignored non chanel bags
> View attachment 3963272



Beautiful ladies! The glam lock has quickly become a staple in my collection!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

NewBeeUn said:


> At this point, imo, Bao Bao is a classic design for Issey Miyake surpised you haven't heard of him.
> 
> The guston bag is pretty cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm eyeing his Helix pants because they look great on me I'm size 1 for him but they're one size fits all, they're affordable too



Thanks for sharing your taste that's cool @NewBeeUn 
Oh yeah of course I've known "Issey Miyake"who's been a famous Japanese contemporary designer for a long time  ( actually it is also my home country as well ) He was most well know for his contemporary international autocture-fashion shows. I honestly was not a big fan of his other bags so much but I just loved this "Lucent Tote" It's such a fun and unique casual bag i just discovered recently and so interested ( just added gunmetal one as well ) I liked some of his casual ready to wear lines and own a few as well from dept stores in Japan and here Saksfifthavenue - very unique and fun


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Elegantlytwist said:


> Joining the LOVE club with the Cartier bangle....Gosh isn’t she the most beautiful


I totally missed your post until now dear @Elegantlytwist  Huge congrats on your LOVE!!!  Beautiful on you!!!  Yay to be twines Is it YG? I like simple YG without diamond & It was one of the best purchase in last year. To me it's great piece over purses that I can wear 24/7


----------



## shopgirl4cc

jchen815 said:


> With the increasing chanel prices the H side is calling me....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3956517


Beautiful Red on H S.J.E!!!! Wow I would go for this Red on it as well if found the one. Big congratulation @jchen815 !!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Venessa84 said:


> Beautiful ladies! The glam lock has quickly become a staple in my collection!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3971612


What a beautiful detail craftsmanship and color! @Venessa84


----------



## misspink001

Venessa84 said:


> Beautiful ladies! The glam lock has quickly become a staple in my collection!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3971612


Love this bag!!! Looks great with the mimosa!


----------



## misspink001

Another bluish gray for me, Hermes Blue Lin Bolide.


----------



## Kendie26

Venessa84 said:


> Beautiful ladies! The glam lock has quickly become a staple in my collection!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3971612


I really adore yours Venessa w/ both the color & floral details! So special!!


----------



## Kendie26

misspink001 said:


> Another bluish gray for me, Hermes Blue Lin Bolide.


Dang this is a GORGEOUS color!! Big Congrats to you misspink!


----------



## Venessa84

Kendie26 said:


> I really adore yours Venessa w/ both the color & floral details! So special!!


Thank you Kendie!  I really love the edginess of yours.


----------



## Elegantlytwist

shopgirl4cc said:


> I totally missed your post until now dear @Elegantlytwist  Huge congrats on your LOVE!!!  Beautiful on you!!!  Yay to be twines Is it YG? I like simple YG without diamond & It was one of the best purchase in last year. To me it's great piece over purses that I can wear 24/7


yessss its the YG!! and yayness we are twinsies! I totally get you!! I like the simple YG without diamonds too as I adore their screw motifs, I find it so beautiful and I personally feel that the screw motif shows what the LOVE is all about!!  I know Im saying this too early since its only February, but I know the love will be my best purchase for the year. I just know. I have been admiring it non stop ever since I got it


----------



## Elegantlytwist

shopgirl4cc said:


> Yes!!! I noticed and am so happy to find each other here !Yes, mine is 31mm Datejust 18K YG two tone jubilee bracelet fluted basel, MOP dial, diamond maker. (26mm is exact same but silver face )
> Here is my post.....#9407
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...t-your-non-chanel-indulgences.568801/page-628
> 
> Your 36mm look amazing on you!! So timeless and the best combo!!  Ohh I wish I could wear 36mm like you but unfortunately I have some issues on my wrist bone and cannot go larger than my size 31mm Rolex or 33mm Chanel j12 ( feels very heavy... )
> I am really so glad and honor to share these beauties with you who have wonderful Rolex collection and understand the highest quality and beauty!!
> 
> PS: Edit- Sorry I made mistakes writing in size, I meant 31mm & 26mm ( 33mm meant J12)


WOW!!  I love your 31mm and I think it suits you absolutely and most beautifully!!  Its the most classic of all combo and you practically nailed all the amazing quality of rolexes- jubilee bracelet, fluted bezel, MOP and diamond marker! so elegant and so feminine, I'm so happy for you!!  
Cheers to having like beautiful minded ladies with amazing collection like you around! xx


----------



## Chanel7Chanel

jchen815 said:


> With the increasing chanel prices the H side is calling me....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3956517


Congrats! Red is hard to find on swift jige elan at H boutique. smart move also to invest on better quality H


----------



## ladidalola

I've always wanted a Prada nylon bag because it's fuss-free and minimalist  great for an everyday bag! Just got her today


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Elegantlytwist said:


> yessss its the YG!! and yayness we are twinsies! I totally get you!! I like the simple YG without diamonds too as I adore their screw motifs, I find it so beautiful and I personally feel that the screw motif shows what the LOVE is all about!!  I know Im saying this too early since its only February, but I know the love will be my best purchase for the year. I just know. I have been admiring it non stop ever since I got it





Elegantlytwist said:


> WOW!!  I love your 31mm and I think it suits you absolutely and most beautifully!!  Its the most classic of all combo and you practically nailed all the amazing quality of rolexes- jubilee bracelet, fluted bezel, MOP and diamond marker! so elegant and so feminine, I'm so happy for you!!
> Cheers to having like beautiful minded ladies with amazing collection like you around! xx


Thank you sooo much for your sweet compliments dear @Elegantlytwist You're so sweet friend I was in hurry to out last time and didn't have time to comment. Yes, I 100% agree with you on "simple screw motifs" that's exactly my taste as well  I personally like diamonds itself like tennis bracelet or on other design in Cartier better but not on LOVE's.  I'm really so happy to being twines with you who has same taste and understanding


----------



## Caseyatthebat

I’ve been very bad!  Here’s my new Hermes Evelyne TPM and twilly!


----------



## Lady Butterfly

shopgirl4cc said:


> Biggest congrats on the best purchase @Lady Butterfly   Gorgeous!! Rolex is the best timeless piece!! I agree with you that quality watch is great addition over the too many bags


Thank you!


----------



## Jill N

I’m in love with this green. [emoji173]️


----------



## misspink001

Caseyatthebat said:


> I’ve been very bad!  Here’s my new Hermes Evelyne TPM and twilly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3977170



Great choice! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## lovieluvslux

Jill N said:


> I’m in love with this green. [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3977385


I love green and like it in this bag.


----------



## Law

Jill N said:


> I’m in love with this green. [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3977385



Love this gorgeous green Gucci [emoji7]!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

ladidalola said:


> I've always wanted a Prada nylon bag because it's fuss-free and minimalist  great for an everyday bag! Just got her today
> View attachment 3973287


Congrats @ladidalola !  Nobody can beat Prada nylon!! The best for everyday and anytime!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Caseyatthebat said:


> I’ve been very bad!  Here’s my new Hermes Evelyne TPM and twilly!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3977170


Congrats @Caseyatthebat  Beautiful color on TPM  I love TPM Evy so much too  They're such a great mini and adorable crossbody


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Jill N said:


> I’m in love with this green. [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3977385


 What a beautiful GREEN!!!  Congrats @Jill N


----------



## AngelaK

Not a bag purchase but overjoyed at getting my babies displayed on a shelving unit! What took me so long!  I shouldn’t have a favourite but we all know which one it is


----------



## Kendie26

AngelaK said:


> Not a bag purchase but overjoyed at getting my babies displayed on a shelving unit! What took me so long!  I shouldn’t have a favourite but we all know which one it is


Looks awesome!!! I can see why you are overjoyed!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

AngelaK said:


> Not a bag purchase but overjoyed at getting my babies displayed on a shelving unit! What took me so long!  I shouldn’t have a favourite but we all know which one it is


So nice you can enjoy seeing your beautiful purses nicely and what a sweet and pretty room too @AngelaK  I can see a cute teddy bear is relaxing on the yellow chair too So cure and sweet! Thanks for sharing your joy


----------



## AngelaK

shopgirl4cc said:


> So nice you can enjoy seeing your beautiful purses nicely and what a sweet and pretty room too @AngelaK  I can see a cute teddy bear is relaxing on the yellow chair too  So cure and sweet!



Thank you!  Aww yes Teddy usually has the final say on what handbag I take with me every day  He needs to get better at forecasting the Scottish weather mind you


----------



## AngelaK

Kendie26 said:


> Looks awesome!!! I can see why you are overjoyed!!



Thank you so much!! I definitely think I’ll rotate my bags more now


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

AngelaK said:


> Not a bag purchase but overjoyed at getting my babies displayed on a shelving unit! What took me so long!  I shouldn’t have a favourite but we all know which one it is


Love it! Prada bag twins!


----------



## Vanana

AngelaK said:


> Not a bag purchase but overjoyed at getting my babies displayed on a shelving unit! What took me so long!  I shouldn’t have a favourite but we all know which one it is


Gorgeous! Funny how a simple black bag captures our hearts huh?


----------



## AngelaK

Vanana said:


> Gorgeous! Funny how a simple black bag captures our hearts huh?


So true Vanana!  I have been collecting bags for 20 years and it's the one bag I have lusted after the entire time. It always got pushed back and price increases played a part in always weighing up having a few bags, against one Chanel. But boy she's worth it


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Something for my neck, face and eyes, best part purchased with partial reward cards  which expired yesterday had I not checked my account. Phew! Thank you for letting me share. Have a lovely weekend Chanel lovers! ❤️


----------



## Panzanella

New baby!


----------



## FunBagz

Rockstuds and Chanel


----------



## Ling83

misspink001 said:


> Great choice! [emoji7][emoji7]



Did you just get this from Hermes store recently? Somehow I thought they were discontinued!!!! Soooooo nice! I wanna get a hold of one too now if they still exist in the store!!!!


----------



## Jill N

Loving the new colors that Dior just came out with.


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Panzanella said:


> New baby!
> View attachment 3986241


OMG  Wow I totally missed this thread too while away for only a few days from PF  Major Congratulation!! dearest beauty @Panzanella  She is beyond gorgeous H and perfect beauty!!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Something for my neck, face and eyes, best part purchased with partial reward cards  which expired yesterday had I not checked my account. Phew! Thank you for letting me share. Have a lovely weekend Chanel lovers! ❤️
> View attachment 3985933


Congrats @Jkfashionstyle  Great classic choice!! I love this Burberry's classic cashmere for years as well and I think its great choice and well worth it


----------



## shopgirl4cc

FunBagz said:


> Rockstuds and Chanel
> View attachment 3987375


Beautiful classic Valentino & great wallet! Congrats @FunBagz


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Jill N said:


> Loving the new colors that Dior just came out with.
> 
> View attachment 3990542


So chic and cool!! Congrats  @Jill N


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

shopgirl4cc said:


> Congrats @Jkfashionstyle  Great classic choice!! I love this Burberry's classic cashmere for years as well and I think its great choice and well worth it


Thank you Shopgirl4cc! La Mer facial lotion and eyes cream also made my skin super soft  highly recommended.


----------



## Panzanella

shopgirl4cc said:


> OMG  Wow I totally missed this thread too while away for only a few days from PF  Major Congratulation!! dearest beauty @Panzanella  She is beyond gorgeous H and perfect beauty!!!


Thank you sooo much darling shopgirl for your kind compliments  You’re the sweetest!


----------



## fally

It's been too long my darling friends, couldn't help myself. Loved the first pair so much had to get another style as well as a kids tee for my little one. Hope you are all well and having a safe nor'easter if you are affected by it.


----------



## Bother Free

fally said:


> It's been too long my darling friends, couldn't help myself. Loved the first pair so much had to get another style as well as a kids tee for my little one. Hope you are all well and having a safe nor'easter if you are affected by it.


I missed you Dearest fally!!! 
Congrats to your new additions 
The shoes are chic and comfy. The tee is so cute for your little one 
Hope you and your family are staying warm and safe


----------



## fally

Bother Free said:


> I missed you Dearest fally!!!
> Congrats to your new additions
> The shoes are chic and comfy. The tee is so cute for your little one
> Hope you and your family are staying warm and safe


Good morning my sweet friend @Bother Free, missed you tremendously hun. How are you? I have been staying away from the Chanel temptation. hahaha Hope you are well sweetheart and have a wonderful day / week ahead


----------



## xy9794

Panzanella said:


> New baby!
> View attachment 3986241



Such a pretty bag. If I saw anyone carrying this bag it would stop me in my tracks. Congrats.


----------



## SCI

jourai said:


> I couldn't say no to that blue and it turns out to be the same size as my square mini [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3962271
> View attachment 3962272



Square mini can fit my iPhone plus nicely... but my Celine mini box can’t [emoji31][emoji31][emoji31]


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

Panzanella said:


> New baby!
> View attachment 3986241


Congratulations! Lovely color combinations H! ❤️


----------



## Jkfashionstyle

fally said:


> It's been too long my darling friends, couldn't help myself. Loved the first pair so much had to get another style as well as a kids tee for my little one. Hope you are all well and having a safe nor'easter if you are affected by it.


Lovely GG! Congratulations! So nice seeing you here, been so long...hope all is well mama.


----------



## shopgirl4cc

fally said:


> It's been too long my darling friends, couldn't help myself. Loved the first pair so much had to get another style as well as a kids tee for my little one. Hope you are all well and having a safe nor'easter if you are affected by it.


Hi dear sweet lady @fally I've missed you! I hope you are well and happy as always   Congrats on your beautiful pairs & T-shirts !


----------



## fally

Jkfashionstyle said:


> Lovely GG! Congratulations! So nice seeing you here, been so long...hope all is well mama.





shopgirl4cc said:


> Hi dear sweet lady @fally I've missed you! I hope you are well and happy as always   Congrats on your beautiful pairs & T-shirts !



Hello my darlings @Jkfashionstyle and @shopgirl4cc thank you so much for all your amazingly kind, sweet and caring messages. I have really missed you both as well as @Bibi25260 and @Kendie26 wonderful interactions. I will def. stalk you all more often if that's alright with you of course. Wishing each you a very wonderful week ahead and I cannot wait to see your postings. Lots of hugs my friends.


----------



## BagLady14

AngelaK said:


> View attachment 3963243
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A wee treat since I’ve had a rubbish few weeks! A bag that’s been on the “bucket list” for the longest time [emoji2]


Love it!


----------



## Kendie26

fally said:


> It's been too long my darling friends, couldn't help myself. Loved the first pair so much had to get another style as well as a kids tee for my little one. Hope you are all well and having a safe nor'easter if you are affected by it.


Hi dear sweetness....so nice to “see” you !! LOVE LOVE LOVE these sneaks(in addition to your last pair!)& sweet tee for your little one. Can you adopt me please ?!(tehehe)Enjoy your newest goodies


----------



## Panzanella

xy9794 said:


> Such a pretty bag. If I saw anyone carrying this bag it would stop me in my tracks. Congrats.





Jkfashionstyle said:


> Congratulations! Lovely color combinations H! ❤️


Thank you both for your kind words!


----------



## Auvina15

Panzanella said:


> New baby!
> View attachment 3986241


This is so gorgeous! Congratulations!


----------



## Auvina15

fally said:


> It's been too long my darling friends, couldn't help myself. Loved the first pair so much had to get another style as well as a kids tee for my little one. Hope you are all well and having a safe nor'easter if you are affected by it.


Those shoes are sooo adorable... I really love them though!!! And what a cute little t shirt!!! Congratulations, fally!!!


----------



## vivian518

My CF modeling with my non-Chanel indulgences...[emoji195]


----------



## fally

Kendie26 said:


> Hi dear sweetness....so nice to “see” you !! LOVE LOVE LOVE these sneaks(in addition to your last pair!)& sweet tee for your little one. Can you adopt me please ?!(tehehe)Enjoy your newest goodies


Good morning my sweet friend@Kendie26 , Oh I love your posts and extremely wonderful messages. Thank you my darling, my hubby unfortunately hates them because they say loved on the sides, hahaha. I found them to be so pretty on the feet especially with ankle length pants or denim. I have to confess that the tee actually fits me but it's a tad bit snug around my mid section. I am in the process of trying to lose that post mommy tummy from 11 years ago ( LOL can I still refer to it as such ). Luckily my little girl can wear it instead. Oh gosh of course I welcome you into my tiny family my friend anytime.


----------



## fally

Auvina15 said:


> Those shoes are sooo adorable... I really love them though!!! And what a cute little t shirt!!! Congratulations, fally!!!


Good morning my lovely @Auvina15, thank you so much hun. Hope you are well and having a wonderful day.


----------



## Blanterns

My yesterday Gucci purchase  


https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?threads/Post-Price-Increase-Unboxing.981705/


----------



## luvlux64

My classic went a little Sunday Shopping yesterday  . Hubby says, “I thought you’re saving up for a Chanel bag?”  But I needed an everyday diamond (hoop) earrings   ...


----------



## Bother Free

fally said:


> Good morning my sweet friend @Bother Free, missed you tremendously hun. How are you? I have been staying away from the Chanel temptation. hahaha Hope you are well sweetheart and have a wonderful day / week ahead


Hope you and your family are staying safe and warm Dearest fally 
The weather has been crazy 
It’s so hard to resist temptations from Chanel and Gucci


----------



## Kendie26

luvlux64 said:


> My classic went a little Sunday Shopping yesterday  . Hubby says, “I thought you’re saving up for a Chanel bag?”  But I needed an everyday diamond (hoop) earrings   ...
> View attachment 3999275
> View attachment 3999276
> View attachment 3999277


HaShould i tease / “yell” at you like your hubby, cause I thought the same thing my dearest!!! They are indeed beautiful earrings that no doubt look perfect on you so Congrats!!


----------



## luvlux64

Kendie26 said:


> HaShould i tease / “yell” at you like your hubby, cause I thought the same thing my dearest!!! They are indeed beautiful earrings that no doubt look perfect on you so Congrats!!


I know  . Asked him to buy these for me for our anniversary next month!  Now, I don’t have any reason to buy my Chanel  . Oh wait, Mother’s Day in May & my Birthday in October!


----------



## March786

fally said:


> It's been too long my darling friends, couldn't help myself. Loved the first pair so much had to get another style as well as a kids tee for my little one. Hope you are all well and having a safe nor'easter if you are affected by it.


Fabulous choices


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

I was so close to getting a classic flap in beige but they didnt have a new one and the one on display was quite beaten up. Went into Dior and saw this beauty. The rest is history


----------



## shopgirl4cc

luvlux64 said:


> My classic went a little Sunday Shopping yesterday  . Hubby says, “I thought you’re saving up for a Chanel bag?”  But I needed an everyday diamond (hoop) earrings   ...
> View attachment 3999275
> View attachment 3999276
> View attachment 3999277


Beautiful!! Congrats on the best earring @luvlux64   I think It is the best choice and purchase! You can enjoy wearing jewelry everyday and especially these pretty hoop works perfectly everyday and anytime. Enjoy your beauties!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

shoesshoeshoes said:


> I was so close to getting a classic flap in beige but they didnt have a new one and the one on display was quite beaten up. Went into Dior and saw this beauty. The rest is history


What a pretty color! Congrats on beautiful Dior @shoesshoeshoes


----------



## fightthesunrise

shoesshoeshoes said:


> I was so close to getting a classic flap in beige but they didnt have a new one and the one on display was quite beaten up. Went into Dior and saw this beauty. The rest is history



What a beauty! Congratulations! [emoji173]️


----------



## Ellen409

After thinking about this bag for a few months, I finally decided to go for it. Medium, Valentino rockstud spike bag.


----------



## luvlux64

shopgirl4cc said:


> Beautiful!! Congrats on the best earring @luvlux64   I think It is the best choice and purchase! You can enjoy wearing jewelry everyday and especially these pretty hoop works perfectly everyday and anytime. Enjoy your beauties!


Thanks sweetie  . It’s small hoop but perfect for me as I sleep with my earrings on  . My only work jewelries are earrings & wedding ring. I work in the hospital, wear (medical) gloves & purell my hands all the time, so fashion arm accessories are a no - will tarnish fast.


----------



## March786

shoesshoeshoes said:


> I was so close to getting a classic flap in beige but they didnt have a new one and the one on display was quite beaten up. Went into Dior and saw this beauty. The rest is history


Wowwwwwwww that’s simply beautiful and such a great colour! 
 Congratulations


----------



## fally

March786 said:


> Fabulous choices


Good Morning dearest @March786, oh thank you lovely. Hope you are well and have a wonderful weekend ahead.


----------



## March786

fally said:


> Good Morning dearest @March786, oh thank you lovely. Hope you are well and have a wonderful weekend ahead.


Thankyou dearest Fally, I am very well thankyou, I hope you are too


----------



## shopgirl4cc

There's some comical episode on my new addition, Why 1 more new Cartier White Gold LOVE bracelet on my wrist? Since my YG went to rehab ( polish ) at Cartier boutique yesterday from huge damage at gym accidentally this week...   So anyway, 1 more WG just joined yesterday... 
Excuse my ugly red bruise still on my hand since I bumped my hand so hard accidentally at gym this week..Careless me as always... 
I usually don’t take off my YG LOVE bracelet from my right wrist, or never wear my LOVE bracelets with my H bracelets together, but I went out with this set for outing yesterday..
Thanks for letting me share...


----------



## fally

shopgirl4cc said:


> View attachment 4005021
> 
> There's some comical episode on my new addition, Why 1 more new Cartier White Gold LOVE bracelet on my wrist? Since my YG went to rehab ( polish ) at Cartier boutique yesterday from huge damage at gym accidentally this week...   So anyway, 1 more WG just joined yesterday...
> Excuse my ugly red bruise still on my hand since I bumped my hand so hard accidentally at gym this week..Careless me as always...
> I usually don’t take off my YG LOVE bracelet from my right wrist, or never wear my LOVE bracelets with my H bracelets together, but I went out with this set for outing yesterday..
> Thanks for letting me share...



Hello our sweet and darling @shopgirl4cc, so sorry about your bruise on the side of your hand. Hope it's getting better and you are having a wonderful weekend with your family. Take care, those gym workouts can be rough that's why I have resided to not work out at all, lol.


----------



## shopgirl4cc

fally said:


> Hello our sweet and darling @shopgirl4cc, so sorry about your bruise on the side of your hand. Hope it's getting better and you are having a wonderful weekend with your family. Take care, those gym workouts can be rough that's why I have resided to not work out at all, lol.


You're always so sweetest lady, my dearest friend fally I agree with you, yes it could be rough and dangerous... I had to be careful. I was silly and careless as always haha... I'm not good with that and probably wouldn't go back there and restart Yoga instead... Have a wonderful weekend my dearest friend


----------



## Elegantlytwist

shopgirl4cc said:


> View attachment 4005021
> 
> There's some comical episode on my new addition, Why 1 more new Cartier White Gold LOVE bracelet on my wrist? Since my YG went to rehab ( polish ) at Cartier boutique yesterday from huge damage at gym accidentally this week...   So anyway, 1 more WG just joined yesterday...
> Excuse my ugly red bruise still on my hand since I bumped my hand so hard accidentally at gym this week..Careless me as always...
> I usually don’t take off my YG LOVE bracelet from my right wrist, or never wear my LOVE bracelets with my H bracelets together, but I went out with this set for outing yesterday..
> Thanks for letting me share...


Hello my dearest Friend @shopgirl4cc 
Your new LOVE!! Makes me want to rush out and buy another one! please take good care of the bruise and take good care. Enjoy your amazing new LOVE. I know you will!


----------



## Bridgidu

My two unexpected purchases from LV today[emoji5]


----------



## Bibi25260

fally said:


> It's been too long my darling friends, couldn't help myself. Loved the first pair so much had to get another style as well as a kids tee for my little one. Hope you are all well and having a safe nor'easter if you are affected by it.


These are so cool and fun! Congrats my friend!!
And that tee is soo cute!


----------



## Bibi25260

shopgirl4cc said:


> View attachment 4005021
> 
> There's some comical episode on my new addition, Why 1 more new Cartier White Gold LOVE bracelet on my wrist? Since my YG went to rehab ( polish ) at Cartier boutique yesterday from huge damage at gym accidentally this week...   So anyway, 1 more WG just joined yesterday...
> Excuse my ugly red bruise still on my hand since I bumped my hand so hard accidentally at gym this week..Careless me as always...
> I usually don’t take off my YG LOVE bracelet from my right wrist, or never wear my LOVE bracelets with my H bracelets together, but I went out with this set for outing yesterday..
> Thanks for letting me share...


Love this one!!


----------



## Bibi25260

luvlux64 said:


> My classic went a little Sunday Shopping yesterday  . Hubby says, “I thought you’re saving up for a Chanel bag?”  But I needed an everyday diamond (hoop) earrings   ...
> View attachment 3999275
> View attachment 3999276
> View attachment 3999277


These are gorgeous! Congrats!!


----------



## Bibi25260

FunBagz said:


> Rockstuds and Chanel
> View attachment 3987375


Both are gorgeous!!


----------



## runner1234

vivian518 said:


> View attachment 3993367
> 
> 
> My CF modeling with my non-Chanel indulgences...[emoji195]


Love them all!!!


----------



## runner1234

tolliv said:


> I couldn’t pass them up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3913781
> View attachment 3913782
> View attachment 3913783


Omg, droooool!!❤️


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Bibi25260 said:


> Love this one!!


Thank you my sweet friend Bibi


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Elegantlytwist said:


> Hello my dearest Friend @shopgirl4cc
> Your new LOVE!! Makes me want to rush out and buy another one! please take good care of the bruise and take good care. Enjoy your amazing new LOVE. I know you will!


Hello hello~ my friend @Elegantlytwist Thank you for your kind heart always I was so careless and not good with gym... too bad my a few months old YG got damaged but luckily my hand is getting much better now  Hahaha I am so bad since last autumn...I've been obsessed with new Rolex and Cartier jewelries too much...Well, no more purses needed for me and I'm at "purse peace" now  At least I'm glad I found you here who is same as me and understand these each other


----------



## fally

Bibi25260 said:


> These are so cool and fun! Congrats my friend!!
> And that tee is soo cute!


Hello my beautiful friend @Bibi25260, thank you sweetheart. I don't know why I am having a difficult time liking your posts as well as @Bother Free, @Kendie26, @shopgirl4cc, @Tuned83 and all the wonderful ladies / gents on here. Is this happening to you at all? Sorry my friend I have been realizing that all of the posts that I liked are not being registered and I have to continuously select like. Oh well hopefully my glitch will stop this madness. lol


----------



## Kendie26

fally said:


> Hello my beautiful friend @Bibi25260, thank you sweetheart. I don't know why I am having a difficult time liking your posts as well as @Bother Free, @Kendie26, @shopgirl4cc, @Tuned83 and all the wonderful ladies / gents on here. Is this happening to you at all? Sorry my friend I have been realizing that all of the posts that I liked are not being registered and I have to continuously select like. Oh well hopefully my glitch will stop this madness. lol


Oh that’s odd but there have been glitches lately so likely the cause but we see your words sweetest Fally....much love to you woman! Xoxo


----------



## fally

Kendie26 said:


> Oh that’s odd but there have been glitches lately so likely the cause but we see your words sweetest Fally....much love to you woman! Xoxo


Oh thank you my dear, sweet friend @Kendie26, I hope it's not because of the 4th Nor'Easter that is about to hit us tomorrow. On the bright side my little one gets to stay home for a snow day. Just realized that she's going to want to play in it. LOL. Hope you are safe where you are my friend.


----------



## Kendie26

fally said:


> Oh thank you my dear, sweet friend @Kendie26, I hope it's not because of the 4th Nor'Easter that is about to hit us tomorrow. On the bright side my little one gets to stay home for a snow day. Just realized that she's going to want to play in it. LOL. Hope you are safe where you are my friend.


Isn’t it CRAZY lately Fally?!! As they say, “the eyes of March” with weather...ugh!!! Best of luck to you as well my dearest & have fun making snowmen w/ your little one!


----------



## Bibi25260

fally said:


> Hello my beautiful friend @Bibi25260, thank you sweetheart. I don't know why I am having a difficult time liking your posts as well as @Bother Free, @Kendie26, @shopgirl4cc, @Tuned83 and all the wonderful ladies / gents on here. Is this happening to you at all? Sorry my friend I have been realizing that all of the posts that I liked are not being registered and I have to continuously select like. Oh well hopefully my glitch will stop this madness. lol


No not at this moment


----------



## AngelaK

The perfect companion for my ML flap!


----------



## nycmamaofone

I needed a new work tote and the Louis Vuitton Iena MM in Damier Ebene fit the bill!


----------



## Dextersmom

I wanted to share these sandals with you.  I have been wearing my Cole Haan Tali bow sandal's in nude all day today and they are so comfy.  I got them at Nordstrom and they are $99!  I also got them in black.  They are simple, affordable and comfortable.


----------



## bunnie159

absolutely love it))))) my new skirt  from Burberry))))))


----------



## bunnie159

oops))))) photo is here))))


----------



## StefaniJoy

Recent birthday present to myself! So over the moon with my Cartier [emoji173]️


----------



## fally

StefaniJoy said:


> Recent birthday present to myself! So over the moon with my Cartier [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4023642


Happy Belated Birthday to you @StefaniJoy, wishing you many, many more to come.


----------



## StefaniJoy

fally said:


> Happy Belated Birthday to you @StefaniJoy, wishing you many, many more to come.



Thank you so much! [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## amary18

FunBagz said:


> Rockstuds and Chanel
> View attachment 3987375



Did you get the matte leather?! How are you liking them? Curious bc the Valentino’s have been on my wish list but I’m so torn between material and what height to get.[emoji28]


----------



## FunBagz

amary18 said:


> Did you get the matte leather?! How are you liking them? Curious bc the Valentino’s have been on my wish list but I’m so torn between material and what height to get.[emoji28]



Hello, Amary18.  These are the matte leather.  I’ve only worn them twice so far, so I can’t really speak to the durability.  They are a little tight in the toe box, so I need to have them stretched (I have a more wide foot and wear an 8.5 in US and typically a 39 in EU, but got these in 39.5 and aside from the tightness in the toe box they fit perfectly).GLD!  They are are stunning shoe.


----------



## steffysstyle

Here's my new Louis Vuitton Pochette NM, going to use it as a sightseeing bag on a girls trip with my mum to Venice, Rome and Paris!


----------



## cchan83

My new Valentino Rockstud heels!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

AngelaK said:


> The perfect companion for my ML flap!


Beautiful Cartier @AngelaK  Congratulation!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

StefaniJoy said:


> Recent birthday present to myself! So over the moon with my Cartier [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4023642



Congrats on your gorgeous Cartier watch! Such a classic beauty!! @StefaniJoy


----------



## shopgirl4cc

steffysstyle said:


> Here's my new Louis Vuitton Pochette NM, going to use it as a sightseeing bag on a girls trip with my mum to Venice, Rome and Paris!
> 
> View attachment 4027441
> View attachment 4027442
> View attachment 4027443


Cool style as always @steffysstyle


----------



## shopgirl4cc

cchan83 said:


> My new Valentino Rockstud heels!
> 
> View attachment 4028098
> View attachment 4028099
> View attachment 4028100


Congrats on edgy so black Valentino!! Beautiful on you!!  @cchan83  We are twines


----------



## Jill N

My new Alexander McQueen scarf.. perfect for spring. [emoji173]️


----------



## steffysstyle

shopgirl4cc said:


> Cool style as always @steffysstyle



Thank you so much


----------



## OCMomof3

Jill N said:


> My new Alexander McQueen scarf.. perfect for spring. [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4030813


Love AM scarves!!! This one is so pretty!


----------



## OCMomof3

Gucci Brixton loafers.  I can't stay away from their shoes!


----------



## ashin121

cchan83 said:


> My new Valentino Rockstud heels!
> 
> View attachment 4028098
> View attachment 4028099
> View attachment 4028100


I have the same but in regular leather . I love it!!! So gorgeous!!!! Congrats! It looks beautiful on you!


----------



## StefaniJoy

shopgirl4cc said:


> Congrats on your gorgeous Cartier watch! Such a classic beauty!! @StefaniJoy



Thank you so much! I’m loving it [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## Kendie26

Excited to share w/ all the amazing Chanel Lovers here~just received my new Gucci mini Marmont (ordered off website).Many of you know I’ve been “culling” my collection & beins super picky lately. The die hard neutral/beige lover in me has wanted this bag for a long time. Was debating a Chanel mini but this 1 just felt right. Comparison pic against my beige reissue so you can see Gucci Nude


----------



## March786

Kendie26 said:


> Excited to share w/ all the amazing Chanel Lovers here~just received my new Gucci mini Marmont (ordered off website).Many of you know I’ve been “culling” my collection & beins super picky lately. The die hard neutral/beige lover in me has wanted this bag for a long time. Was debating a Chanel mini but this 1 just felt right. Comparison pic against my beige reissue so you can see Gucci Nude


Omg kendie - just beautiful!  
This was on my wish list but then the mini came along and wiped all the others off 
I can see this beautiful Gucci will sit perfectly amongst your amazing collection


----------



## StefaniJoy

Kendie26 said:


> Excited to share w/ all the amazing Chanel Lovers here~just received my new Gucci mini Marmont (ordered off website).Many of you know I’ve been “culling” my collection & beins super picky lately. The die hard neutral/beige lover in me has wanted this bag for a long time. Was debating a Chanel mini but this 1 just felt right. Comparison pic against my beige reissue so you can see Gucci Nude



Congratulations on your beautiful new bag! Perfect size and color for spring and summer! [emoji254][emoji171][emoji171]


----------



## Chanel923

Kendie26 said:


> Excited to share w/ all the amazing Chanel Lovers here~just received my new Gucci mini Marmont (ordered off website).Many of you know I’ve been “culling” my collection & beins super picky lately. The die hard neutral/beige lover in me has wanted this bag for a long time. Was debating a Chanel mini but this 1 just felt right. Comparison pic against my beige reissue so you can see Gucci Nude


OMG, gorgeous neutral.  In love.


----------



## Kendie26

March786 said:


> Omg kendie - just beautiful!
> This was on my wish list but then the mini came along and wiped all the others off
> I can see this beautiful Gucci will sit perfectly amongst your amazing collection





StefaniJoy said:


> Congratulations on your beautiful new bag! Perfect size and color for spring and summer! [emoji254][emoji171][emoji171]





Chanel923 said:


> OMG, gorgeous neutral.  In love.


Thank you all dear Chanel gals!! Well, @March786 you do have THE most amazing chanel mini so it’s totally understandable it wiped all others off!! 
@StefaniJoy And yes , finally spring season is just hitting our area (weather-wise)
@Chanel923 well said, thank you!


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> Excited to share w/ all the amazing Chanel Lovers here~just received my new Gucci mini Marmont (ordered off website).Many of you know I’ve been “culling” my collection & beins super picky lately. The die hard neutral/beige lover in me has wanted this bag for a long time. Was debating a Chanel mini but this 1 just felt right. Comparison pic against my beige reissue so you can see Gucci Nude


My friend has this Gucci cutie so I had a chance to see it in person. What a beautiful color and the leather is so nice on this bag. The darker color gives a more casual vibe too so it feels different than your other beige bags. So happy for you!!!! We are not great at this ban thing but I realized I’m ok at just being much more careful and selective when I add at this point


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> My friend has this Gucci cutie so I had a chance to see it in person. What a beautiful color and the leather is so nice on this bag. The darker color gives a more casual vibe too so it feels different than your other beige bags. So happy for you!!!! We are not great at this ban thing but I realized I’m ok at just being much more careful and selective when I add at this point


Just got your other message too...so glad you’ve seen it in personI’m wearing it out tonight ...it’s SO cuteWhile I would have LOVED & I mean REALLY LOVED to have the dark beige mini this season, I’m super happy to get a mini that is also camera style as I’ve wanted 1 of those bags too so it’s almost like 2-in-1 Ha.


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> Just got your other message too...so glad you’ve seen it in personI’m wearing it out tonight ...it’s SO cuteWhile I would have LOVED & I mean REALLY LOVED to have the dark beige mini this season, I’m super happy to get a mini that is also camera style as I’ve wanted 1 of those bags too so it’s almost like 2-in-1 Ha.


I know!!!! I feel the pressure to get a camera bag too but I am holding out till they meet my demand and make exactly what I want! Looking forward to mod shots of this bag and how you style it. It’s super loved by many and tbh I was tempted and you know how loyal I am to chanel


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> I know!!!! I feel the pressure to get a camera bag too but I am holding out till they meet my demand and make exactly what I want! Looking forward to mod shots of this bag and how you style it. It’s super loved by many and tbh I was tempted and you know how loyal I am to chanel


Yes i know we both are totally into the camera bags. SMART for you to hold out til Karl “ponies up” & makes your exact design! And i get it, I just messaged you saying the same....having been so loyal to chanel & some Celine the last 2.5 years but I’m so glad I branched out.


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> Yes i know we both are totally into the camera bags. SMART for you to hold out til Karl “ponies up” & makes your exact design! And i get it, I just messaged you saying the same....having been so loyal to chanel & some Celine the last 2.5 years but I’m so glad I branched out.


Hahahaha until Karl “ponies up” 
Made my day


----------



## lallybelle

So I did a thing...my first B.  

Noir Togo with PHW Size 30


----------



## ironic568

lallybelle said:


> So I did a thing...my first B.
> 
> Noir Togo with PHW Size 30
> 
> View attachment 4054402
> View attachment 4054403


You cheated!!!














But forgiven, 'cause it's very pretty . And great size, too!


----------



## ironic568

Kendie26 said:


> Excited to share w/ all the amazing Chanel Lovers here~just received my new Gucci mini Marmont (ordered off website).Many of you know I’ve been “culling” my collection & beins super picky lately. The die hard neutral/beige lover in me has wanted this bag for a long time. Was debating a Chanel mini but this 1 just felt right. Comparison pic against my beige reissue so you can see Gucci Nude


Queen Gucci in the Royal chair. So pretty, C .


----------



## lallybelle

ironic568 said:


> You cheated!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But forgiven, 'cause it's very pretty . And great size, too!



LOL. I couldn't help it.


----------



## Kendie26

ironic568 said:


> Queen Gucci in the Royal chair. So pretty, C .


Hello sweetest!! Always get excitedw/ big smile seeing your name/avatar pop up! Hope life is treating you wonderfullyThank you & haha, we call that chair my Purse Throne.


----------



## Kendie26

lallybelle said:


> So I did a thing...my first B.
> 
> Noir Togo with PHW Size 30
> 
> View attachment 4054402
> View attachment 4054403


 Total gorgeousness!! So classy. Happiest Congrats!


----------



## luvlux64

Aside from my Chanel indulgences   ... I indulged myself on this (luxurious) body creme  ... my first & I’m loving it 
Have a nice day guys


----------



## Vanana

luvlux64 said:


> Aside from my Chanel indulgences   ... I indulged myself on this (luxurious) body creme  ... my first & I’m loving it
> Have a nice day guys
> View attachment 4056343


Lady... you sure know how to spoil yourself  a great skill set


----------



## ironic568

Kendie26 said:


> Hello sweetest!! Always get excitedw/ big smile seeing your name/avatar pop up! Hope life is treating you wonderfullyThank you & haha, we call that chair my Purse Throne.


Life can always treat me better, but let's not get into that, hahahaha. Hope all is well with you, too, and seeing your always cheerful and happy posts, I bet it is 
Hmmm................your "Purse Throne", huh?
I just had this vision of a new thread:
"Photos of your Chanel in your..................


----------



## luvlux64

Vanana said:


> Lady... you sure know how to spoil yourself  a great skill set


Thanks, Vanana! I’m loving this subtle scent of Miss Dior . The J’adore scent was a little too strong as a body cream. Told hubby that I’m going to use it every night    ... I guess we need a little help (of scent) as we age


----------



## Chanelandco

I was eyeing on a hermes belt since a while.. Finally it is here : kelly lock in rouge casaque with SHW


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> Excited to share w/ all the amazing Chanel Lovers here~just received my new Gucci mini Marmont (ordered off website).Many of you know I’ve been “culling” my collection & beins super picky lately. The die hard neutral/beige lover in me has wanted this bag for a long time. Was debating a Chanel mini but this 1 just felt right. Comparison pic against my beige reissue so you can see Gucci Nude


Wow Super!!! Congrats!!  @Kendie26 Our neutral Chanels & purses queen!!    Oh I remember that  you had a famous neutral reissue!! what a beautiful chevron next to cute Gucci!  Perfect shades of both!  It's such a yummy color that makes me wanna touch them! even though you know how I'm not good with neutral purses for myself.  You have truly amazing purses collection my dear friend!! 
Oh my I've missed your super duper cute Gucci while I was away from TPF only about 1 week?! TPF is on fire and always fast pace! Have a wonderful weekend my sweetest friend


----------



## shopgirl4cc

lallybelle said:


> So I did a thing...my first B.
> 
> Noir Togo with PHW Size 30
> 
> View attachment 4054402
> View attachment 4054403


WOW  Super congratulation!! @lallybelle  Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Kendie26

shopgirl4cc said:


> Wow Super!!! Congrats!!  @Kendie26 Our neutral Chanels & purses queen!!    Oh I remember that  you had a famous neutral reissue!! what a beautiful chevron next to cute Gucci!  Perfect shades of both!  It's such a yummy color that makes me wanna touch them! even though you know how I'm not good with neutral purses for myself.  You have truly amazing purses collection my dear friend!!
> Oh my I've missed your super duper cute Gucci while I was away from TPF only about 1 week?! TPF is on fire and always fast pace! Have a wonderful weekend my sweetest friend


 Thanks kindly my dearest! I/we always notice when your sunshine happy presence isn’t around .Happy weekend to you to darling!


----------



## ironic568

Kendie26 said:


> Thanks kindly my dearest! *I/we always notice when your sunshine happy presence isn’t around *.Happy weekend to you to darling!


Said one Sun to the other................

Sorry C, had to get that out


----------



## Lady Butterfly

Been eyeing on this belt, decided to make the purchase  . Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Chanelandco

Lady Butterfly said:


> Been eyeing on this belt, decided to make the purchase  . Thanks for letting me share!
> View attachment 4063995


Beautiful choice! In love with this pearly Gucci belt. Enjoy.


----------



## Bisoux78

My new Barbie pink (Rose Clair) YSL Tributes! Can't wait to wear them


----------



## Kendie26

Needed new sneaks for exercise (white Nike) & the other 2 will be casual wear. The silvery grey metallic Josef Seibel are my 1st pair from him & WOW, they feel amazing! Pink Cole Haan tennis shoes are also very comfortable


----------



## by_nina

My new Givenchy urban street sneakers


----------



## Iamminda

Kendie26 said:


> Needed new sneaks for exercise (white Nike) & the other 2 will be casual wear. The silvery grey metallic Josef Seibel are my 1st pair from him & WOW, they feel amazing! Pink Cole Haan tennis shoes are also very comfortable



These are so stylish and feminine — love them.  I need these sneakers in my life!!!


----------



## Chanel923

Kendie26 said:


> Needed new sneaks for exercise (white Nike) & the other 2 will be casual wear. The silvery grey metallic Josef Seibel are my 1st pair from him & WOW, they feel amazing! Pink Cole Haan tennis shoes are also very comfortable


The perfect trio.  The pink pair to go with Ms. Pinky and the grey pair to go with “blue grey” flap.  Nice choices my friend


----------



## Kendie26

Iamminda said:


> These are so stylish and feminine — love them.  I need these sneakers in my life!!!





Chanel923 said:


> The perfect trio.  The pink pair to go with Ms. Pinky and the grey pair to go with “blue grey” flap.  Nice choices my friend


Thanks kindly Lovelies!! You def need the pink ones @Iamminda !!
@Chanel923 wow woman, you have quite the memory (to recall my bags) AND the fashionista stylin....i will def take your advise on these pairings!!


----------



## ashin121

lallybelle said:


> So I did a thing...my first B. [emoji813]
> 
> Noir Togo with PHW Size 30
> 
> View attachment 4054402
> View attachment 4054403


Gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> Excited to share w/ all the amazing Chanel Lovers here~just received my new Gucci mini Marmont (ordered off website).Many of you know I’ve been “culling” my collection & beins super picky lately. The die hard neutral/beige lover in me has wanted this bag for a long time. Was debating a Chanel mini but this 1 just felt right. Comparison pic against my beige reissue so you can see Gucci Nude


I'm so happy to found this reveal of yours!! Soo in love with the color!! Congrats!


Kendie26 said:


> Needed new sneaks for exercise (white Nike) & the other 2 will be casual wear. The silvery grey metallic Josef Seibel are my 1st pair from him & WOW, they feel amazing! Pink Cole Haan tennis shoes are also very comfortable


A sneaker haul, congrats! I believe I have the same Nike's but in black/white.


----------



## Christofle

Pickup up some new sneakers from Coach’s 1941 line.


----------



## Kendie26

Bibi25260 said:


> I'm so happy to found this reveal of yours!! Soo in love with the color!! Congrats!
> 
> A sneaker haul, congrats! I believe I have the same Nike's but in black/white.


Thank you sweetest....the gucci is super cute & I’m insane over the color! Looks like several lovelies have some new sneaks here. I haven’t worn nike in a while so I’m hoping these will be comfy.


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> Thank you sweetest....the gucci is super cute & I’m insane over the color! Looks like several lovelies have some new sneaks here. I haven’t worn nike in a while so I’m hoping these will be comfy.


Yes major score on the color!! 
Those Nikes are super comfy and very light weight! Just how I want my sneakers to be....


----------



## Bridgidu

Can’t resist this Gucci Emerald Green Dionysus and LV limited edition Trunk Clutch, had to buy both[emoji28]


----------



## nycmamaofone

Got these Fendi sandals on sale!!


----------



## Kendie26

Bridgidu said:


> Can’t resist this Gucci Emerald Green Dionysus and LV limited edition Trunk Clutch, had to buy both[emoji28]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4072386


Hot Damn/day-yum!! 2 AMAZING bags. Speechless!


----------



## Kendie26

nycmamaofone said:


> View attachment 4072668
> 
> 
> Got these Fendi sandals on sale!!


These look really pretty on your sweet feet!


----------



## nycmamaofone

Kendie26 said:


> These look really pretty on your sweet feet!



Thank you, sweet Kendie!


----------



## Bridgidu

Kendie26 said:


> Hot Damn/day-yum!! 2 AMAZING bags. Speechless!



Thanks Kendie[emoji5]


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> Thanks kindly Lovelies!! You def need the pink ones @Iamminda !!
> @Chanel923 wow woman, you have quite the memory (to recall my bags) AND the fashionista stylin....i will def take your advise on these pairings!!


Yay comfy stylish AND match your magnificent bags!!!!   !!!

I just recently bought some new comfy shoes and will take after you and post them once they arrive!  I think it’s finally time to give up on some of those crazy uncomfortable ones and replace with comfy ones but it’s hard to find both comfort and style! (You did quite well there)


----------



## aki_sato

Christofle said:


> Pickup up some new sneakers from Coach’s 1941 line.


This is so cool!!


----------



## aki_sato

Kendie26 said:


> Needed new sneaks for exercise (white Nike) & the other 2 will be casual wear. The silvery grey metallic Josef Seibel are my 1st pair from him & WOW, they feel amazing! Pink Cole Haan tennis shoes are also very comfortable



Lol you’re so funny sweet S!
The pink sneakers are so sweet!!

If you’re looking for a comfort casual sneakers, give Adidas Ultra Boost a try!
I’m a convert now!

Though the caveat is they are expensive for a sneakers 
*says a girl who is willing to drop $$$ at a mercy of Chanel!


----------



## aki_sato

I was planning to gift myself with this for my birthday but my hubby surprised me


----------



## Kendie26

aki_sato said:


> I was planning to gift myself with this for my birthday but my hubby surprised me


 WHOA! Look at that gorgeous color VCA!!! They look STUNNING on your ear next to your amazing hair!!!Happy Congrats dearest S!


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> Yay comfy stylish AND match your magnificent bags!!!!   !!!
> 
> I just recently bought some new comfy shoes and will take after you and post them once they arrive!  I think it’s finally time to give up on some of those crazy uncomfortable ones and replace with comfy ones but it’s hard to find both comfort and style! (You did quite well there)





aki_sato said:


> Lol you’re so funny sweet S!
> The pink sneakers are so sweet!!
> 
> If you’re looking for a comfort casual sneakers, give Adidas Ultra Boost a try!
> I’m a convert now!
> 
> Though the caveat is they are expensive for a sneakers
> *says a girl who is willing to drop $$$ at a mercy of Chanel!


Hello Beauties...you both always make me smile & laugh! Can’t wait to see your newest “sweet feet” Van! I’ve only recently started to appreciate comfort over fashion w/ shoes so it’s a whole new world for me & my feet
And SO funny/ironic you mention Adidas aki_sato.....another friend told me all about them last week so I ordered a pair & they will arrive this week. Can’t wait to try them as she swears by them, like you....thank you darlin’!


----------



## OsloChic

Still looking for a smaller Chanel so I needed a light summer bag. (Still a major upgrade from the plastic pink Zara I had to settle for last year!) Love the casual look of this Marc Jacobs. Also very excited to wear my espadrilles again


----------



## aki_sato

Kendie26 said:


> WHOA! Look at that gorgeous color VCA!!! They look STUNNING on your ear next to your amazing hair!!!Happy Congrats dearest S!


Thank you my dear friend S


----------



## aki_sato

Kendie26 said:


> Hello Beauties...you both always make me smile & laugh! Can’t wait to see your newest “sweet feet” Van! I’ve only recently started to appreciate comfort over fashion w/ shoes so it’s a whole new world for me & my feet
> And SO funny/ironic you mention Adidas aki_sato.....another friend told me all about them last week so I ordered a pair & they will arrive this week. Can’t wait to try them as she swears by them, like you....thank you darlin’!


Lol talking about comfort over style, I would like you to meet my new best friend: Hush Puppies Walker! 
She might not be the best looking chick on the block, but ohhh boy!!!! how best feeling she is on the foot!!!! 

Now all I need is beg Chanel to make walking sticks so I still can stay fashionable 

Can’t wait for your white ultra boost to come n for you to try it on!!!


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> Hello Beauties...you both always make me smile & laugh! Can’t wait to see your newest “sweet feet” Van! I’ve only recently started to appreciate comfort over fashion w/ shoes so it’s a whole new world for me & my feet
> And SO funny/ironic you mention Adidas aki_sato.....another friend told me all about them last week so I ordered a pair & they will arrive this week. Can’t wait to try them as she swears by them, like you....thank you darlin’!


The comfort is no longer a choice but a requirement but it’s so tough to find both stylish and comfort (I guess we shall always aim for that regardless of age but felt I can be a bit more reckless when younger  )


----------



## Kendie26

aki_sato said:


> Lol talking about comfort over style, I would like you to meet my new best friend: Hush Puppies Walker!
> She might not be the best looking chick on the block, but ohhh boy!!!! how best feeling she is on the foot!!!!
> 
> Now all I need is beg Chanel to make walking sticks so I still can stay fashionable
> 
> Can’t wait for your white ultra boost to come n for you to try it on!!!


YOU are PRECIOUS!!!! And you will rock these like nobody’s business girl!! Just sa-shay your way around w/ a huge mega watt comfy smile on your face & people will be begging you to borrow them!!
P.S.-my adidas “Pure-boost”, extra boost,ultimate  or something boost (whatever they’re called) arrived today & you are SO right, they feel INCREDIBLE!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Brought home this LV Neonoe last night in the Noir version and used it today for work.  This is my 2nd LV (1st was Epi LV in Noir with hot pink interior) and it is the silhouette that catches my eye for it's simple, yet feminine lines.  I love how lightweight and easy it is and think it will add a fun, carefree vibe to my collection.  Here are some shots I took today, including what I had inside, except the medium size bottle of Evian, and of course my phone.  The adjustable strap is also very easy and clever, making it a breeze to switch from shoulder to cross body wear.


----------



## aki_sato

Kendie26 said:


> YOU are PRECIOUS!!!! And you will rock these like nobody’s business girl!! Just sa-shay your way around w/ a huge mega watt comfy smile on your face & people will be begging you to borrow them!!
> P.S.-my adidas “Pure-boost”, extra boost,ultimate  or something boost (whatever they’re called) arrived today & you are SO right, they feel INCREDIBLE!!!


Lol you made me laugh so hard!!!
I’m ‘standing’ on a gold mine then (no pun intended) 

My darling S, after I have a plastic surgery, nip n tuck, reconstruction etc after 2 births - I might be able to swing the huge mega watt smile to charm pp!
But atm, self appeals r absolutely 0! 

Yowza you got it n glad you like it!
Lol for the price we pay (for sneakers) we are entitled to call it whatever! 

Pls post mods pics! With your fashion sense, you can turn it sooo chic!!!


----------



## aki_sato

Dextersmom said:


> Brought home this LV Neonoe last night in the Noir version and used it today for work.  This is my 2nd LV (1st was Epi LV in Noir with hot pink interior) and it is the silhouette that catches my eye for it's simple, yet feminine lines.  I love how lightweight and easy it is and think it will add a fun, carefree vibe to my collection.  Here are some shots I took today, including what I had inside, except the medium size bottle of Evian, and of course my phone.  The adjustable strap is also very easy and clever, making it a breeze to switch from shoulder to cross body wear.


You wear it so well @Dextersmom


----------



## Dextersmom

aki_sato said:


> You wear it so well @Dextersmom


How sweet of you to say, aki_sato.  Thank you and your new blue earrings are so lovely on you.


----------



## aki_sato

Dextersmom said:


> How sweet of you to say, aki_sato.  Thank you and your new blue earrings are so lovely on you.


You’re too humbled @Dextersmom 
Always love your style! Youre always so put together!
And your collection is TDF!  I still dream of your chevron reissue! 

Thank you for your sweet compliment!
I love how it brings such a burst of colour to my otherwise boring outfit


----------



## luvlux64

Kendie26 said:


> Needed new sneaks for exercise (white Nike) & the other 2 will be casual wear. The silvery grey metallic Josef Seibel are my 1st pair from him & WOW, they feel amazing! Pink Cole Haan tennis shoes are also very comfortable


I like that white Nikes!  ... and yes, Josef Siebel is a very good (and one of the most comfortable) shoe brand  .


----------



## luvlux64

Dextersmom said:


> Brought home this LV Neonoe last night in the Noir version and used it today for work.  This is my 2nd LV (1st was Epi LV in Noir with hot pink interior) and it is the silhouette that catches my eye for it's simple, yet feminine lines.  I love how lightweight and easy it is and think it will add a fun, carefree vibe to my collection.  Here are some shots I took today, including what I had inside, except the medium size bottle of Evian, and of course my phone.  The adjustable strap is also very easy and clever, making it a breeze to switch from shoulder to cross body wear.


Congratulations , Ms DM!  You will love it! It’s very casual & worry free bag. I use mine Fall/Winter everyday to work  . I think it’s the best LV purchase I’ve ever made  ... I’ve posted some pic on LV Neonoe thread (club)  . Have fun wearing it


----------



## luvlux64

Hi guys, hope everyone is a having a beautiful Spring weather week  . Just wanted to share my Zara tweed jacket  


Been reading some of your posts @Kendie26  & @Vanana ... I agree, it’s hard to find comfortable, fashionable & stylish shoes! I envy people that could wear FLATS  ... As much as I would love to own a ballerina flats, Chanel (super flat) thong sandals, and Gucci (flat & stiff) sneakers... I just can’t   ... I’ve been admiring the Chloe Susanna Biker boots for a while now... so, went to the store, tried it on & nope ... not comfy (for my feet) for C$2k price tag!!!  
So, went to my “comfortable shoe store” where I get Asics for work (hospital) - Asics is the only shoes I can last standing for 10 hours a day  - then I found these Gerry Weber biker boots! It’s the sister company of Josef Siebel. It’s very comfy & it’s Chloe Susanna Inspired style  with a fraction of the cost


----------



## Kendie26

luvlux64 said:


> Hi guys, hope everyone is a having a beautiful Spring weather week  . Just wanted to share my Zara tweed jacket
> View attachment 4078029
> 
> Been reading some of your posts @Kendie26  & @Vanana ... I agree, it’s hard to find comfortable, fashionable & stylish shoes! I envy people that could wear FLATS  ... As much as I would love to own a ballerina flats, Chanel (super flat) thong sandals, and Gucci (flat & stiff) sneakers... I just can’t   ... I’ve been admiring the Chloe Susanna Biker boots for a while now... so, went to the store, tried it on & nope ... not comfy (for my feet) for C$2k price tag!!!
> So, went to my “comfortable shoe store” where I get Asics for work (hospital) - Asics is the only shoes I can last standing for 10 hours a day  - then I found these Gerry Weber biker boots! It’s the sister company of Josef Siebel. It’s very comfy & it’s Chloe Susanna Inspired style  with a fraction of the cost
> View attachment 4078027
> View attachment 4078028


Gorgeous jacket girl....will look amazing w/ your beautiful dark hair& I definitely see you rockin’ those boots!! Interesting to know it’s sister co of J Siebel


----------



## Dextersmom

luvlux64 said:


> Congratulations , Ms DM!  You will love it! It’s very casual & worry free bag. I use mine Fall/Winter everyday to work  . I think it’s the best LV purchase I’ve ever made  ... I’ve posted some pic on LV Neonoe thread (club)  . Have fun wearing it


Thank you so much, luvlux64.  I'm so glad to hear how much you like it and I will look for that thread.


----------



## Dextersmom

Lovely jacket and cool boots. 


luvlux64 said:


> Hi guys, hope everyone is a having a beautiful Spring weather week  . Just wanted to share my Zara tweed jacket
> View attachment 4078029
> 
> Been reading some of your posts @Kendie26  & @Vanana ... I agree, it’s hard to find comfortable, fashionable & stylish shoes! I envy people that could wear FLATS  ... As much as I would love to own a ballerina flats, Chanel (super flat) thong sandals, and Gucci (flat & stiff) sneakers... I just can’t   ... I’ve been admiring the Chloe Susanna Biker boots for a while now... so, went to the store, tried it on & nope ... not comfy (for my feet) for C$2k price tag!!!
> So, went to my “comfortable shoe store” where I get Asics for work (hospital) - Asics is the only shoes I can last standing for 10 hours a day  - then I found these Gerry Weber biker boots! It’s the sister company of Josef Siebel. It’s very comfy & it’s Chloe Susanna Inspired style  with a fraction of the cost
> View attachment 4078027
> View attachment 4078028


----------



## Antigone

luvlux64 said:


> I found these Gerry Weber biker boots! It’s the sister company of Josef Siebel. It’s very comfy & it’s Chloe Susanna Inspired style  with a fraction of the cost
> View attachment 4078027
> View attachment 4078028



Just pure LOVE for these boots!


----------



## Vanana

luvlux64 said:


> Hi guys, hope everyone is a having a beautiful Spring weather week  . Just wanted to share my Zara tweed jacket
> View attachment 4078029
> 
> Been reading some of your posts @Kendie26  & @Vanana ... I agree, it’s hard to find comfortable, fashionable & stylish shoes! I envy people that could wear FLATS  ... As much as I would love to own a ballerina flats, Chanel (super flat) thong sandals, and Gucci (flat & stiff) sneakers... I just can’t   ... I’ve been admiring the Chloe Susanna Biker boots for a while now... so, went to the store, tried it on & nope ... not comfy (for my feet) for C$2k price tag!!!
> So, went to my “comfortable shoe store” where I get Asics for work (hospital) - Asics is the only shoes I can last standing for 10 hours a day  - then I found these Gerry Weber biker boots! It’s the sister company of Josef Siebel. It’s very comfy & it’s Chloe Susanna Inspired style  with a fraction of the cost
> View attachment 4078027
> View attachment 4078028


Twins on that Zara jacket  
These boots are great finds!!!  
I must say, some of my most stylish yet comfy shoes are my ankle and combat boots. They are great with most outfits too.


----------



## luvlux64

Antigone said:


> Just pure LOVE for these boots!


Thanks! I’m excited to wear it in the Fall  



Vanana said:


> Twins on that Zara jacket
> These boots are great finds!!!
> I must say, some of my most stylish yet comfy shoes are my ankle and combat boots. They are great with most outfits too.


Yay, twinsies  ... I’m still a tweed virgin      ... still trying to learn how to wear & match with what. And yes, I’m limiting my heel height between 2-3 inches now = comfortable   ... comfort for me means that I can walk in the mall with the shoes for hours or stand in church for an hour! 

@Dextersmom , I match my LV Neonoe Coquelicot with my red Gucci princetown 
 & it’s perfect & always eye catching  ... I remember, you have the Gucci princetown in black ... perfect for your LV Neonoe 



@Kendie26 , thank you  , that Le Boy bag would be perfect for the biker boots  ... it’s still at the back of my mind though  , hopefully next year


----------



## Dextersmom

luvlux64 said:


> Thanks! I’m excited to wear it in the Fall
> 
> 
> Yay, twinsies  ... I’m still a tweed virgin      ... still trying to learn how to wear & match with what. And yes, I’m limiting my heel height between 2-3 inches now = comfortable   ... comfort for me means that I can walk in the mall with the shoes for hours or stand in church for an hour!
> 
> @Dextersmom , I match my LV Neonoe Coquelicot with my red Gucci princetown
> & it’s perfect & always eye catching  ... I remember, you have the Gucci princetown in black ... perfect for your LV Neonoe
> View attachment 4078503
> 
> 
> @Kendie26 , thank you  , that Le Boy bag would be perfect for the biker boots  ... it’s still at the back of my mind though  , hopefully next year


OMG....luvlux64.....you are killing me!!  I LOVE your red trim NeoNoe and I am dying here over your red princetown's.  I have had them in my shopping cart for a month and have been trying to talk myself out of them.  Gucci makes the most beautiful red, imo.


----------



## luvlux64

Dextersmom said:


> OMG....luvlux64.....you are killing me!!  I LOVE your red trim NeoNoe and I am dying here over your red princetown's.  I have had them in my shopping cart for a month and have been trying to talk myself out of them.  Gucci makes the most beautiful red, imo.


 Thanks. Red is my fav color... and I mean the Firehouse Red shade . These Gucci red is spot on!


----------



## Dextersmom

I picked up these fun Gucci slides last night.  I thought they would look great for casual summer fun with both my red and pink mini.  What do you think?
 Plus a teaser; I tried on these Chanel Spa Slides in black and dark red.....can you guess which one's I chose?  They didn't have my size, so they are being shipped to me.  I will do a reveal once they arrive. Wishing everyone a lovely weekend.


----------



## nycmamaofone

Dextersmom said:


> I picked up these fun Gucci slides last night.  I thought they would look great for casual summer fun with both my red and pink mini.  What do you think?
> Plus a teaser; I tried on these Chanel Spa Slides in black and dark red.....can you guess which one's I chose?  They didn't have my size, so they are being shipped to me.  I will do a reveal once they arrive. Wishing everyone a lovely weekend.



I love your pretty minis!! And the slides look comfy! I will guess you got the red to match [emoji4]


----------



## Dextersmom

nycmamaofone said:


> I love your pretty minis!! And the slides look comfy! I will guess you got the red to match [emoji4]


Thank you. I can't tell a lie....yes I did go with red.


----------



## aki_sato

Dextersmom said:


> I picked up these fun Gucci slides last night.  I thought they would look great for casual summer fun with both my red and pink mini.  What do you think?
> Plus a teaser; I tried on these Chanel Spa Slides in black and dark red.....can you guess which one's I chose?  They didn't have my size, so they are being shipped to me.  I will do a reveal once they arrive. Wishing everyone a lovely weekend.


The Gucci slides r so cute!

N both red or black of the chanel also look really nice on you!

Though red is more fun - which the one you chose 

Congratulations @Dextersmom


----------



## Dextersmom

aki_sato said:


> The Gucci slides r so cute!
> 
> N both red or black of the chanel also look really nice on you!
> 
> Though red is more fun - which the one you chose
> 
> Congratulations @Dextersmom


Thank you, sweet aki_sato.  I am defenseless against pops of red.


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> I picked up these fun Gucci slides last night.  I thought they would look great for casual summer fun with both my red and pink mini.  What do you think?
> Plus a teaser; I tried on these Chanel Spa Slides in black and dark red.....can you guess which one's I chose?  They didn't have my size, so they are being shipped to me.  I will do a reveal once they arrive. Wishing everyone a lovely weekend.


Those Gucci slides match your darling bags so well!!!!! 
The chanel ones are so tough to choose!!!! I love and prefer the red color for the slides (that’s s true and hot red for sure!!) but I prefer the twisty mix of colors on the border on the black slides over those on the red slides... so difficult!!! Can’t wait to see which ones you got!!! My guess is for the red ones though...


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> Those Gucci slides match your darling bags so well!!!!!
> The chanel ones are so tough to choose!!!! I love and prefer the red color for the slides (that’s s true and hot red for sure!!) but I prefer the twisty mix of colors on the border on the black slides over those on the red slides... so difficult!!! Can’t wait to see which ones you got!!! My guess is for the red ones though...


Thank you, Vanana.  Truthfully, I wanted to say yes to both, but I need to focus and show some restraint.  The red won in the end.


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you, Vanana.  Truthfully, I wanted to say yes to both, but I need to focus and show some restraint.  The red won in the end.


 more mod shots with your gorgeous outfits and bags in revel!!!


----------



## love2learn

Dextersmom said:


> I picked up these fun Gucci slides last night.  I thought they would look great for casual summer fun with both my red and pink mini.  What do you think?
> Plus a teaser; I tried on these Chanel Spa Slides in black and dark red.....can you guess which one's I chose?  They didn't have my size, so they are being shipped to me.  I will do a reveal once they arrive. Wishing everyone a lovely weekend.



Those Gucci slides are so pretty and feminine[emoji177][emoji177].  I love both CC slides, but I’m betting you picked RED[emoji6]


----------



## Dextersmom

love2learn said:


> Those Gucci slides are so pretty and feminine[emoji177][emoji177].  I love both CC slides, but I’m betting you picked RED[emoji6]


Thank you so much.  Right you are......I picked red.


----------



## lilmissmeca

I have been eyeing Evelyne for a while and finally decided to bring her home. It’s the PM in Etoupe. I’m happy!! But I pray this is not another slippery slope like Chanel has been


----------



## Dextersmom

lilmissmeca said:


> I have been eyeing Evelyne for a while and finally decided to bring her home. It’s the PM in Etoupe. I’m happy!! But I pray this is not another slippery slope like Chanel has been
> View attachment 4090504
> View attachment 4090505
> 
> View attachment 4090506


Congrats!  I am a huge fan of Evelyne's.


----------



## catsinthebag

lilmissmeca said:


> I have been eyeing Evelyne for a while and finally decided to bring her home. It’s the PM in Etoupe. I’m happy!! But I pray this is not another slippery slope like Chanel has been
> View attachment 4090504
> View attachment 4090505
> 
> View attachment 4090506



Congrats! The Evelyne is such a great bag — so comfortable and easy to carry — and Etoupe is a great color. I hate to tell you, but yes, it is a slippery slope!


----------



## stylistbydesign

I’ve been on the hunt for a way to organize things inside my luxury bags.  After months of thinking about exactly what I wanted, I found a lovely artist (Jilly Designs) on Etsy and commissioned these monogrammed leather nesting envelopes.  I’m so love with how they turned out!!!


----------



## lvchanellvr

aki_sato said:


> Lol talking about comfort over style, I would like you to meet my new best friend: Hush Puppies Walker!
> She might not be the best looking chick on the block, but ohhh boy!!!! how best feeling she is on the foot!!!!
> 
> Now all I need is beg Chanel to make walking sticks so I still can stay fashionable
> 
> Can’t wait for your white ultra boost to come n for you to try it on!!!


I am with you on comfort over style. I've stopped buying premier designer shoes because they are so uncomfortable and you can't wear them for 1 block without feeling any pain. I am only wearing sneakers now......with my Chanels. Lol.


----------



## lilmissmeca

catsinthebag said:


> Congrats! The Evelyne is such a great bag — so comfortable and easy to carry — and Etoupe is a great color. I hate to tell you, but yes, it is a slippery slope!


Tell me about it! I went to the boutique this week and now I am wondering if I NEED this scarf


----------



## catsinthebag

lilmissmeca said:


> View attachment 4095399
> 
> Tell me about it! I went to the boutique this week and now I am wondering if I NEED this scarf



Trust me, you do need it!  This is a CSGM (Cashmere/silk shawl), right? You’ll be amazed at how much you’ll wear this one!


----------



## cocomlle

lilmissmeca said:


> View attachment 4095399
> 
> Tell me about it! I went to the boutique this week and now I am wondering if I NEED this scarf



It looks good on you!!!  I think @catsinthebag is right...you do need it! And think how good it will look w/ the Etoupe Evie! And now I'm wondering if I need this scarf too.


----------



## lilmissmeca

catsinthebag said:


> Trust me, you do need it!  This is a CSGM (Cashmere/silk shawl), right? You’ll be amazed at how much you’ll wear this one!





cocomlle said:


> It looks good on you!!!  I think @catsinthebag is right...you do need it! And think how good it will look w/ the Etoupe Evie! And now I'm wondering if I need this scarf too.


Note to self... @catsinthebag and @cocomlle are bad influences!!! 

Yes, it is a cashmere/silk shawl. And it IS so lovely. I love how understated it is. 

@cocomlle, you definitely need it also


----------



## MotoChiq

lilmissmeca said:


> View attachment 4095399
> 
> Tell me about it! I went to the boutique this week and now I am wondering if I NEED this scarf





cocomlle said:


> It looks good on you!!!  I think @catsinthebag is right...you do need it! And think how good it will look w/ the Etoupe Evie! And now I'm wondering if I need this scarf too.



You both need a CSGM!


----------



## aki_sato

I succumbed 
1. Maison Michel hat (on sale ) - please excuse my sloppy homey outfit!

2. Ulla Johnson top (also on sale )
>> now I have to shed some kgs so my fat arm can fit the sleeve


----------



## Shutupanddance

@Dextersmom loving them Chanel slides! So pretty on and exactly something I was looking for! Living in hot weather sure does limit your footwear


----------



## lulilu

@Dextersmom, I got the slides in black.  I missed them last year -- they sold out -- and really wanted the army green or brown color, but consoled myself with the black.  I didn't see the red at the time, and am glad I didn't have to decide between them.


----------



## Dextersmom

aki_sato said:


> I succumbed
> 1. Maison Michel hat (on sale ) - please excuse my sloppy homey outfit!
> 
> 2. Ulla Johnson top (also on sale )
> >> now I have to shed some kgs so my fat arm can fit the sleeve


I adore your new hat and your top is super cute.  You look great, my dear.  You are a little hard on yourself, imo.


----------



## Dextersmom

lulilu said:


> @Dextersmom, I got the slides in black.  I missed them last year -- they sold out -- and really wanted the army green or brown color, but consoled myself with the black.  I didn't see the red at the time, and am glad I didn't have to decide between them.


Congrats on your slides.  They are so cute and comfy. 


Shutupanddance said:


> @Dextersmom loving them Chanel slides! So pretty on and exactly something I was looking for! Living in hot weather sure does limit your footwear


Thank you.


----------



## Vanana

The “less” dark side... 

Dior sale score... wool coat and bar jacket


----------



## aki_sato

aki_sato said:


> I succumbed
> 1. Maison Michel hat (on sale ) - please excuse my sloppy homey outfit!
> 
> 2. Ulla Johnson top (also on sale )





lilmissmeca said:


> View attachment 4095399
> 
> Tell me about it! I went to the boutique this week and now I am wondering if I NEED this scarf


yes yes yes!!!


----------



## aki_sato

Dextersmom said:


> I adore your new hat and your top is super cute.  You look great, my dear.  You are a little hard on yourself, imo.


You’re always so sweet and kind @Dextersmom 

Thank you!


----------



## cocomlle

lilmissmeca said:


> Note to self... @catsinthebag and @cocomlle are bad influences!!!







lilmissmeca said:


> @cocomlle, you definitely need it also





MotoChiq said:


> You both need a CSGM!



@MotoChiq is my enabler so just paying it forward to you my dear @lilmissmeca.


----------



## MotoChiq

cocomlle said:


> @MotoChiq is my enabler so just paying it forward to you my dear @lilmissmeca.



Heh. Call it pay back for making me want to start my own stable


----------



## cocomlle

MotoChiq said:


> Heh. Call it pay back for making me want to start my own stable



Speaking of stables (and to stay on topic), I just received notice that a certain pony is available for pickup. I am so weak! Here's a stock pic until I can pick it up at my local H store...and where I will undoubtedly stop by the Chanel boutique and buy anything with anchors on it because I love anchors!


----------



## Zucnarf

aki_sato said:


> I succumbed
> 1. Maison Michel hat (on sale ) - please excuse my sloppy homey outfit!
> 
> 2. Ulla Johnson top (also on sale )
> >> now I have to shed some kgs so my fat arm can fit the sleeve



I bought the same hat on sale!


----------



## aki_sato

Zucnarf said:


> I bought the same hat on sale!


Lol 
Twinsies


----------



## luvlux64

I saw it on Instagram & fell in love! 
The Dior low top trainer in white canvas


----------



## merekat703

LV!


----------



## Elegantlytwist

Been listing over this Fendi colour for the longest time. Got it in the scallop Kan I Bag!


----------



## Chanelandco

My first hermes shoes


----------



## Chanellover2015

luvlux64 said:


> I saw it on Instagram & fell in love!
> The Dior low top trainer in white canvas
> View attachment 4104668
> View attachment 4104667



Are these true to size? I was actually trying these on and for the life of me I couldn’t. The SA said that they fit big. I’m normally a 6 1/2 and she brought me a 6


----------



## luvlux64

Chanellover2015 said:


> Are these true to size? I was actually trying these on and for the life of me I couldn’t. The SA said that they fit big. I’m normally a 6 1/2 and she brought me a 6


The SA initially brought out a 37, then a 36, and finally a 35.5! I’m a 35.5 on Valentino rockstud & a 36.5 on Hermes Oasis. I got the Dior in 35.5 & I use a thin no-show socks and still have wiggle room for my toes  hth


----------



## Dextersmom

Today I brought home this LV Pallas monogram clutch in noir and these Gucci marmont sandals, also in black.  The clutch holds more than my Chanel WOC's and my phone easily slides inside the outside flap pocket.  The sandals are comfortable and the SA said she has them and the more you wear them, the comfier they get.


----------



## Tatownz

Picked up my first Dior [emoji4] 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dextersmom

Tatownz said:


> Picked up my first Dior [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4117967
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


That is one cool looking bag!


----------



## MahaM

Tatownz said:


> Picked up my first Dior [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4117967
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


Great choice!
Are the straps removable?


----------



## Tatownz

MahaM said:


> Great choice!
> Are the straps removable?


Thank you!

Yes it is removable. Comes with the chain strap  [emoji4] 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


----------



## MahaM

Tatownz said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Yes it is removable. Comes with the chain strap  [emoji4]
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A5000 using Tapatalk


I love it ! 
So, we can use the wide strap with it .

Thanks


----------



## brage9

I love this hat, which MM model is it?


----------



## brage9

aki_sato said:


> I succumbed
> 1. Maison Michel hat (on sale ) - please excuse my sloppy homey outfit!
> 
> 2. Ulla Johnson top (also on sale )
> >> now I have to shed some kgs so my fat arm can fit the sleeve





Zucnarf said:


> I bought the same hat on sale!





brage9 said:


> I love this hat, which MM model is it?


----------



## aki_sato

Andre


----------



## aki_sato

.


----------



## aki_sato

brage9 said:


> I love this hat, which MM model is it?


Andre


----------



## brage9

aki_sato said:


> Andre



Thank you! Found it and bought it


----------



## Kendie26

aki_sato said:


> I succumbed
> 1. Maison Michel hat (on sale ) - please excuse my sloppy homey outfit!
> 
> 2. Ulla Johnson top (also on sale )
> >> now I have to shed some kgs so my fat arm can fit the sleeve


 Girl, you were BORN TO WEAR THAT HAT!!!SO Fabulous & the blouse is SO pretty & feminine....LOVE them both & you are looking so beautiful peeking out from the hat (p.s. & DM is right...you are WAY too hard on yourself!!)


----------



## Kendie26

Vanana said:


> The “less” dark side...
> 
> Dior sale score... wool coat and bar jacket
> View attachment 4101158
> View attachment 4101159
> View attachment 4101160
> View attachment 4101161


Ah yes I remember when you mentioned this Dior coat a while ago. Fits you like a glove but there’s truly NOTHING you can’t wear. TRULY! Congrats mama


----------



## Kendie26

luvlux64 said:


> I saw it on Instagram & fell in love!
> The Dior low top trainer in white canvas
> View attachment 4104668
> View attachment 4104667


Ahhhhhhh you didn’t! OMG I want these SO bad. All i’ve bought this year are sneakers & workout clothes but these are just the bomb diggity of awesomeness! Must see them on you darling! Congrats


----------



## aki_sato

Kendie26 said:


> Girl, you were BORN TO WEAR THAT HAT!!!SO Fabulous & the blouse is SO pretty & feminine....LOVE them both & you are looking so beautiful peeking out from the hat (p.s. & DM is right...you are WAY too hard on yourself!!)


Dear S! You’re back!!! 
Yay yay yay!
So great to have you beautiful! 

This place really feels so bleak without you! 
Hope all is well at your end and your loved ones!!!

Thank you for your kind words! 
A girl can never feel bad when she is this lucky to have someone like you she can call a friend! 

Welcome back beautiful S!
So good to have you again!!!!
Period!!


----------



## Kendie26

aki_sato said:


> Dear S! You’re back!!!
> Yay yay yay!
> So great to have you beautiful!
> 
> This place really feels so bleak without you!
> Hope all is well at your end and your loved ones!!!
> 
> Thank you for your kind words!
> A girl can never feel bad when she is this lucky to have someone like you she can call a friend!
> 
> Welcome back beautiful S!
> So good to have you again!!!!
> Period!!


OMG you are way too sweet, generous & funny (but I must ask.....were you possible tipsy toddle writing this?! KIDDING!) Thank you as always, you are a dear friend my lovely S! LOVE you woman!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Fendi small pink Mon Tresor with rose gold pearls.


----------



## baghagg

Sparkletastic said:


> Fendi small pink Mon Tresor with rose gold pearls.
> View attachment 4124898
> View attachment 4124899


 What a great bag!
 Those rose gold pearls [emoji7] [emoji7] [emoji7]


----------



## Vanana

Sparkletastic said:


> Fendi small pink Mon Tresor with rose gold pearls.
> View attachment 4124898
> View attachment 4124899


Oooh eye candy 
Sweet and cool at the same time!


----------



## stylistbydesign

Sparkletastic said:


> Fendi small pink Mon Tresor with rose gold pearls.
> View attachment 4124898
> View attachment 4124899


This makes me think of cake....I !


----------



## rowy65

Just a little something to hold me over until 18b releases


----------



## PurseCrazyGal

Wanted this YSL for months. Finally snagged one! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️ 



View attachment 4128697


----------



## EllieBo

Enjoy your gorgeous Chevron beauty - worth the wait ! [emoji2]


----------



## UnicornMermaid1997

LV Speedy B 25 in Empreinte Raisin...going back to FP though. STUNNING color, but the bag is too small and they don't make 30 in this color


----------



## Iana24

viaminorviator said:


> LV Speedy B 25 in Empreinte Raisin...going back to FP though. STUNNING color, but the bag is too small and they don't make 30 in this color
> 
> View attachment 4128937


I have the exact same bag. I have been using my speedy 30 for years but buying 25 recently because it’s smaller (obviously, lol) Bought two 25 actually. One canvas and one this empreinte. Love emp one because of the bigger opening. I didn’t know they don’t make 30 in raisin color  it’s a gorgeous color


----------



## UnicornMermaid1997

Iana24 said:


> I have the exact same bag. I have been using my speedy 30 for years but buying 25 recently because it’s smaller (obviously, lol) Bought two 25 actually. One canvas and one this empreinte. Love emp one because of the bigger opening. I didn’t know they don’t make 30 in raisin color  it’s a gorgeous color



The color is SO PERFECT. I checked the LV website and the Raisin isn’t an option in the 30. Such a bummer!


----------



## PurseCrazyGal

EllieBo said:


> Enjoy your gorgeous Chevron beauty - worth the wait ! [emoji2]



Thanks doll! [emoji8]


----------



## Kendie26

Ok Lovelies, so these are not bagsbut I don’t see myself buying any more chanel or other designer bags in the near future. I’m purse pleased-yay! However, I have been having tons of fun buying new wardrobe as I’ve lost weight. I did another major clothes overhaul recently & I took this pic for a friend of mine who got me obsessed on the cute workout clothes by Lululemon (shout out to my Canadian friends here as I believe they originated in Canada) All of the tops are Lululemon & the embroidered floral cropped sweatpants were on sale at Lord & Taylor (thought of you buying these @Dextersmom as we love our embroidered florals....2nd pic is a closeup) And I’m now addicted to Adidas sneaks (pureboost & ultraboost)...you were SO right @aki_sato Love them!


----------



## Kendie26

PurseCrazyGal said:


> Wanted this YSL for months. Finally snagged one! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> View attachment 4128695
> View attachment 4128696
> 
> View attachment 4128697


Very pretty PurseCrazyGal!I’m sure you’ll get tons of use out of this one!


----------



## Kendie26

Sparkletastic said:


> Fendi small pink Mon Tresor with rose gold pearls.
> View attachment 4124898
> View attachment 4124899


I truly, TRULY adore this one beyond words....it’s so you girl!


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Ok Lovelies, so these are not bagsbut I don’t see myself buying any more chanel or other designer bags in the near future. I’m purse pleased-yay! However, I have been having tons of fun buying new wardrobe as I’ve lost weight. I did another major clothes overhaul recently & I took this pic for a friend of mine who got me obsessed on the cute workout clothes by Lululemon (shout out to my Canadian friends here as I believe they originated in Canada) All of the tops are Lululemon & the embroidered floral cropped sweatpants were on sale at Lord & Taylor (thought of you buying these @Dextersmom as we love our embroidered florals....2nd pic is a closeup) And I’m now addicted to Adidas sneaks (pureboost & ultraboost)...you were SO right @aki_sato Love them!


Awesome haul!! I love your embroidered sweats and how exciting to revamp your wardrobe! Here's to your health, my sweet friend.


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> Ok Lovelies, so these are not bagsbut I don’t see myself buying any more chanel or other designer bags in the near future. I’m purse pleased-yay! However, I have been having tons of fun buying new wardrobe as I’ve lost weight. I did another major clothes overhaul recently & I took this pic for a friend of mine who got me obsessed on the cute workout clothes by Lululemon (shout out to my Canadian friends here as I believe they originated in Canada) All of the tops are Lululemon & the embroidered floral cropped sweatpants were on sale at Lord & Taylor (thought of you buying these @Dextersmom as we love our embroidered florals....2nd pic is a closeup) And I’m now addicted to Adidas sneaks (pureboost & ultraboost)...you were SO right @aki_sato Love them!


The sneakers are too cute! I’m on a sneakers kick lately too. Great buys


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Awesome haul!! I love your embroidered sweats and how exciting to revamp your wardrobe! Here's to your health, my sweet friend.





Vanana said:


> The sneakers are too cute! I’m on a sneakers kick lately too. Great buys


Thanks to both of my pals! Eek & I just ordered more sneaks!


----------



## PurseCrazyGal

Kendie26 said:


> Very pretty PurseCrazyGal!I’m sure you’ll get tons of use out of this one!



Thanks doll! I’m sure I will. Looks like it’s well made & will last a lifetime! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## PurseCrazyGal

Kendie26 said:


> Ok Lovelies, so these are not bagsbut I don’t see myself buying any more chanel or other designer bags in the near future. I’m purse pleased-yay! However, I have been having tons of fun buying new wardrobe as I’ve lost weight. I did another major clothes overhaul recently & I took this pic for a friend of mine who got me obsessed on the cute workout clothes by Lululemon (shout out to my Canadian friends here as I believe they originated in Canada) All of the tops are Lululemon & the embroidered floral cropped sweatpants were on sale at Lord & Taylor (thought of you buying these @Dextersmom as we love our embroidered florals....2nd pic is a closeup) And I’m now addicted to Adidas sneaks (pureboost & ultraboost)...you were SO right @aki_sato Love them!



Very nice! You will look very lovely [emoji7]


----------



## Chanel923

Kendie26 said:


> Ok Lovelies, so these are not bagsbut I don’t see myself buying any more chanel or other designer bags in the near future. I’m purse pleased-yay! However, I have been having tons of fun buying new wardrobe as I’ve lost weight. I did another major clothes overhaul recently & I took this pic for a friend of mine who got me obsessed on the cute workout clothes by Lululemon (shout out to my Canadian friends here as I believe they originated in Canada) All of the tops are Lululemon & the embroidered floral cropped sweatpants were on sale at Lord & Taylor (thought of you buying these @Dextersmom as we love our embroidered florals....2nd pic is a closeup) And I’m now addicted to Adidas sneaks (pureboost & ultraboost)...you were SO right @aki_sato Love them!


Lululemon is soooo addicting too.  Love the shoes.


----------



## Kendie26

Chanel923 said:


> Lululemon is soooo addicting too.  Love the shoes.





PurseCrazyGal said:


> Very nice! You will look very lovely [emoji7]


Thank you lovelies!! And you are sooooooo right Chanel923, Lululemon is my slippery slope this year!


----------



## Bisoux78

I've been bitten by the *Gucci *shoe bug lately...This is my 4th pair this year and we're only in July!  Lawd help me! lol


----------



## MahaM

My Dior Saddle Bag...


----------



## Lisa3823

Just got it today and I’m literally in heaven right now!!! I won’t be shopping again for quite sometime but it’s totally worth it . B35 Etain with palladium hardware.


----------



## cocomlle

Lisa3823 said:


> Just got it today and I’m literally in heaven right now!!! I won’t be shopping again for quite sometime but it’s totally worth it . B35 Etain with palladium hardware.


----------



## Tatownz

First Dior purchase [emoji173]️


----------



## MahaM

Tatownz said:


> First Dior purchase [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4140337


Great purchase !
Enjoy it..


----------



## Dextersmom

I bought this NF MM couple of weeks ago along with this cosmetic pouch.  It is so light and easy and is my new favorite work bag.  Today I am using it to run around, as I have about a million errands to run (grocery shopping, dry cleaner, jeweler, bank, take DH to PT, and then finally a late lunch/early dinner).


----------



## Bisoux78

MahaM said:


> My Dior Saddle Bag...



  The revival of this bag is getting to me!!! I want one sooo bad but I already have plans for a Van Cleef & Arpels piece for my birthday


----------



## sakuraboo

Bisoux78 said:


> The revival of this bag is getting to me!!! I want one sooo bad but I already have plans for a Van Cleef & Arpels piece for my birthday


i'd pick vca over the saddle bag


----------



## sakuraboo

Lisa3823 said:


> Just got it today and I’m literally in heaven right now!!! I won’t be shopping again for quite sometime but it’s totally worth it . B35 Etain with palladium hardware.


love this combo!!!  congrats!!


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> I bought this NF MM couple of weeks ago along with this cosmetic pouch.  It is so light and easy and is my new favorite work bag.  Today I am using it to run around, as I have about a million errands to run (grocery shopping, dry cleaner, jeweler, bank, take DH to PT, and then finally a late lunch/early dinner).


Sweet Congrats DM...loooks really wonderful on you & the lightweight part is so true & fabulous!You look GREAT


----------



## MahaM

Bisoux78 said:


> The revival of this bag is getting to me!!! I want one sooo bad but I already have plans for a Van Cleef & Arpels piece for my birthday


Happy birthday in advance...
I think the saddle bag will still be available  later..


----------



## Dextersmom

Kendie26 said:


> Sweet Congrats DM...loooks really wonderful on you & the lightweight part is so true & fabulous!You look GREAT


Thank you, my friend.


----------



## Marmotte

Scored this LV Palm Springs Mini today










Was on waiting list [emoji1373]


----------



## nycmamaofone

I finally got her!! So happy to add Ms. Evelyne to my collection.


----------



## Chanelandco

Not new but I have been neglecting my non chanel bags lately.... so wanted to give this one a little love


----------



## goldenfountain

Sharing my first-ever Hermes, the Oasis sandals! I am so in love! Their customer service is absolutely pleasant on the phone too! 
Thanks for letting me share


----------



## Dextersmom

Brought home this ring from Tiffany.  I saw it a few weeks ago when I was in having my dbty necklace cleaned and it really caught my eye.  I went back and ordered it in my size and here it is.  The Tiffany T wrap ring in 18K rose gold and diamonds.  I love it and my first name starts with T, so that is a bonus.


----------



## myluvofbags

Chanelandco said:


> Not new but I have been neglecting my non chanel bags lately.... so wanted to give this one a little love


Omg, the details on this is stunning.


----------



## Chanelandco

Dextersmom said:


> Brought home this ring from Tiffany.  I saw it a few weeks ago when I was in having my dbty necklace cleaned and it really caught my eye.  I went back and ordered it in my size and here it is.  The Tiffany T wrap ring in 18K rose gold and diamonds.  I love it and my first name starts with T, so that is a bonus.


I love this ring❤️ Congrats


----------



## Chanelandco

myluvofbags said:


> Omg, the details on this is stunning.


Thank you ! Yes I love the details and the color so vibrant❤️


----------



## Kendie26

Chanelandco said:


> Not new but I have been neglecting my non chanel bags lately.... so wanted to give this one a little love


WHOA, what a color & style! TOtally GORGEOUS & so glad you gave her some lovin’  & also huge congrats on your reissue!! (Twins on that baby) I was trying to post reply in the “new” thread but it wasn’t going thru (?)


----------



## Kendie26

Dextersmom said:


> Brought home this ring from Tiffany.  I saw it a few weeks ago when I was in having my dbty necklace cleaned and it really caught my eye.  I went back and ordered it in my size and here it is.  The Tiffany T wrap ring in 18K rose gold and diamonds.  I love it and my first name starts with T, so that is a bonus.


 YAY!! How PERFECT is that for beautiful you DM!!! OMG, I LOVE it & in rose goldYou look so precious in your entire outfit & that ring was clearly made for gorgeous YOU!


----------



## Chanelandco

Kendie26 said:


> WHOA, what a color & style! TOtally GORGEOUS & so glad you gave her some lovin’  & also huge congrats on your reissue!! (Twins on that baby) I was trying to post reply in the “new” thread but it wasn’t going thru (?)


Thanks a lot my dear Kendie❤️ Yes finally happy twining with you on the reissue... Now I need to behave, stop shopping and enjoy all of them


----------



## Vanana

Dextersmom said:


> Brought home this ring from Tiffany.  I saw it a few weeks ago when I was in having my dbty necklace cleaned and it really caught my eye.  I went back and ordered it in my size and here it is.  The Tiffany T wrap ring in 18K rose gold and diamonds.  I love it and my first name starts with T, so that is a bonus.


That is such a pretty ring!!!! Fabulous that it’s for your initial too - jealous that they don’t do it for me


----------



## Dextersmom

Vanana said:


> That is such a pretty ring!!!! Fabulous that it’s for your initial too - jealous that they don’t do it for me


Thank you so much, my friend. I got lucky with the initial, for sure. 


Chanelandco said:


> I love this ring❤️ Congrats


Thank you Chanelandco. 



Kendie26 said:


> YAY!! How PERFECT is that for beautiful you DM!!! OMG, I LOVE it & in rose goldYou look so precious in your entire outfit & that ring was clearly made for gorgeous YOU!


Thank you, my sweet Kendie.  You make me smile.


----------



## Jill N

My new LV passport holder and rock stud slides. [emoji173]️


----------



## aki_sato

Kendie26 said:


> Ok Lovelies, so these are not bagsbut I don’t see myself buying any more chanel or other designer bags in the near future. I’m purse pleased-yay! However, I have been having tons of fun buying new wardrobe as I’ve lost weight. I did another major clothes overhaul recently & I took this pic for a friend of mine who got me obsessed on the cute workout clothes by Lululemon (shout out to my Canadian friends here as I believe they originated in Canada) All of the tops are Lululemon & the embroidered floral cropped sweatpants were on sale at Lord & Taylor (thought of you buying these @Dextersmom as we love our embroidered florals....2nd pic is a closeup) And I’m now addicted to Adidas sneaks (pureboost & ultraboost)...you were SO right @aki_sato Love them!


Dear S!!!
Major pat on the back on your purse-happy!
Please share my sweet friend: How????

And I also need to pry on how do you loose weight? Apology to ask such a sensitive question!
As you know I’ve become a massive whale (than ever) since the birth of my sons!!!
Loosing weight has been an impossible feat to me!!!

And those boost’as! Glad that you’re enjoying them!!!!

They’re so cute! We only have black n white here in the store so I’m salivating over your pink n greys!!!


----------



## aki_sato

Marmotte said:


> Scored this LV Palm Springs Mini today
> 
> View attachment 4145763
> 
> 
> View attachment 4145764
> 
> 
> View attachment 4145765
> 
> 
> Was on waiting list [emoji1373]


So cute!
Congratulations for finally owning it!
You wear it so well!
Love it!


----------



## aki_sato

Dextersmom said:


> Brought home this ring from Tiffany.  I saw it a few weeks ago when I was in having my dbty necklace cleaned and it really caught my eye.  I went back and ordered it in my size and here it is.  The Tiffany T wrap ring in 18K rose gold and diamonds.  I love it and my first name starts with T, so that is a bonus.


Beautiful @Dextersmom 

Tiffany never pique my interest (proly I still haven’t recovered from the shock 11 years ago when the E-ring I tried had a price tag of almost $60k >>which I only learnt after putting it on *D’oh!)

So this piece is the first since many years!
You wear it so well!!!

Congratulations for the beautiful purchase!
N I love how it matches your first letter of name!
To me, makes it more special!

Enjoy it in a good health!!!


----------



## aki_sato

Kendie26 said:


> OMG you are way too sweet, generous & funny (but I must ask.....were you possible tipsy toddle writing this?! KIDDING!) Thank you as always, you are a dear friend my lovely S! LOVE you woman!


Hahaha!
You’re too funny!!!

Let’s say, you always evoke this warm fuzzy feeling on me that I can’t help but feel like bear hugging you!

I totally adore you!


----------



## StefaniJoy

I recently purchased my first Gucci bag and needed a crossbody bag. I’m loving my new Disco Soho Bag!


----------



## Dextersmom

aki_sato said:


> Beautiful @Dextersmom
> 
> Tiffany never pique my interest (proly I still haven’t recovered from the shock 11 years ago when the E-ring I tried had a price tag of almost $60k >>which I only learnt after putting it on *D’oh!)
> 
> So this piece is the first since many years!
> You wear it so well!!!
> 
> Congratulations for the beautiful purchase!
> N I love how it matches your first letter of name!
> To me, makes it more special!
> 
> Enjoy it in a good health!!!


Thank you so such, sweet aki_sato.

I totally get what you mean!! We also went to Tiffany during the time we were looking at engagement rings.  The rings were beautiful, but the experience was intimidating and we left without a ring.  I actually remember breaking into a sweat from the experience.


----------



## Kendie26

aki_sato said:


> Dear S!!!
> Major pat on the back on your purse-happy!
> Please share my sweet friend: How????
> 
> And I also need to pry on how do you loose weight? Apology to ask such a sensitive question!
> As you know I’ve become a massive whale (than ever) since the birth of my sons!!!
> Loosing weight has been an impossible feat to me!!!
> 
> And those boost’as! Glad that you’re enjoying them!!!!
> 
> They’re so cute! We only have black n white here in the store so I’m salivating over your pink n greys!!!


Hi sweetest LoveBug S! Hmmm, not sure “how” i got to this purse happy/satisfied phase. I just have no desire for anything new or any additional bags. I’m happy just admiring others (for now!) And girl, P-L-E-A-S-E stop w/ your crazy  whale comment/s!!! You are totally gorgeous inside & out; you always look chic & adorbs! I have no jazzy secrets w/ losing weight. I use myfitnesspal app everyday to track food intake/calories. Check it out if you are not familiar with it. It just helps keep me on track & honest w/ what I eat & then those amazing “Boosta’s” i walk/jog 5-6 miles daily & do some light free weights & I’m also starting yoga again (tried it before & whoa is it hard!) I worked w/ a health coach years ago & re-read my journal that I kept when working w/ her (because she got me to understand that my negative body image was defeatist) so I’ve come to accept & appreciate my body shape/curves for what they are. So that’s basically it! It has not been difficult to lose some pounds, it just takes a little time & commitment....& figuring out what works best for you. Don’t hesitate to email me if you want to discuss further! much love girlfriend


----------



## Kendie26

StefaniJoy said:


> I recently purchased my first Gucci bag and needed a crossbody bag. I’m loving my new Disco Soho Bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4147676


 Perfect camera crossbody bag....& a GREAT pic of her!


----------



## Orchidlady

My loot from last month and this month. LV Trunk Clutch & Empreinte Zippy CP (the LV belt is DH’s). Hermes Evelyne.


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Brought home this ring from Tiffany.  I saw it a few weeks ago when I was in having my dbty necklace cleaned and it really caught my eye.  I went back and ordered it in my size and here it is.  The Tiffany T wrap ring in 18K rose gold and diamonds.  I love it and my first name starts with T, so that is a bonus.


What a pretty ring! Looking gorgeous!


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> Ok Lovelies, so these are not bagsbut I don’t see myself buying any more chanel or other designer bags in the near future. I’m purse pleased-yay! However, I have been having tons of fun buying new wardrobe as I’ve lost weight. I did another major clothes overhaul recently & I took this pic for a friend of mine who got me obsessed on the cute workout clothes by Lululemon (shout out to my Canadian friends here as I believe they originated in Canada) All of the tops are Lululemon & the embroidered floral cropped sweatpants were on sale at Lord & Taylor (thought of you buying these @Dextersmom as we love our embroidered florals....2nd pic is a closeup) And I’m now addicted to Adidas sneaks (pureboost & ultraboost)...you were SO right @aki_sato Love them!


Congrats on loosing weight! Good excuse to buy clothes! Nice haul!


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> What a pretty ring! Looking gorgeous!


Thank you Bibi.


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Brought home this ring from Tiffany.  I saw it a few weeks ago when I was in having my dbty necklace cleaned and it really caught my eye.  I went back and ordered it in my size and here it is.  The Tiffany T wrap ring in 18K rose gold and diamonds.  I love it and my first name starts with T, so that is a bonus.


Woa ... DM, you received it!!!! I just saw this thread and found yours! It sooo very pretty and you’re wearing it just perfectly, my friend! And a big bonus with your initial T....


----------



## stylistbydesign

I’ve been playing in a couple of other sandboxes recently.


----------



## Vanana

stylistbydesign said:


> I’ve been playing in a couple of other sandboxes recently.
> 
> View attachment 4149336
> 
> View attachment 4149337
> 
> View attachment 4149339
> 
> View attachment 4149340


Absolutely love these! They are all so fun and different


----------



## Dextersmom

Auvina15 said:


> Woa ... DM, you received it!!!! I just saw this thread and found yours! It sooo very pretty and you’re wearing it just perfectly, my friend! And a big bonus with your initial T....


Thank you so much, sweet friend.


----------



## angelicskater16

My new Non - Chanel purchases.....
Louis Vuitton Cannes in reverse monogram & my Roger Vivier Polly boots & Mykita sunnies


----------



## Mrslac1

My first Prada while on vacation in Italy


----------



## kc_mae

Getting my feet wet with the orange boxes so to speak. Bought my first Hermes Oasis sandals, and also got a twilly for my Coco handle


----------



## rulebabe

kc_mae said:


> Getting my feet wet with the orange boxes so to speak. Bought my first Hermes Oasis sandals, and also got a twilly for my Coco handle


Lovely. Do you find them comfortable? I am thinking of getting a pair but unsure whether to go for the oran instead. I already have other flats.


----------



## Jill N

Prada Triple Buckle Combat Boots.. these are amazing. [emoji173]️


----------



## kc_mae

rulebabe said:


> Lovely. Do you find them comfortable? I am thinking of getting a pair but unsure whether to go for the oran instead. I already have other flats.



They were very comfortable. No break in period needed. Definitely getting a few more colors


----------



## carmen56

Arrived this morning from Hermes, Paris - Baobob Cat silk pocket square.  I love it!


----------



## bunnie159

Sorry,girls))) Skirt,belt,cardigan are not Chanel)))) just Burberry  and Gucci....but I love it)))))


----------



## luvlux64

These


----------



## XCCX

Gotta love black!


----------



## baghagg

XCCX said:


> Gotta love black!
> 
> View attachment 4187999
> View attachment 4188000


Classically beautiful!


----------



## luvlux64

I’m having a delayed addiction to Balmain tees 


This Tweed Sailor cap from Zara is waiting for a friend   ... will reveal in Chanel September thread!



Have an awesome day guys!


----------



## XCCX

I’m baaaad this month..


----------



## nycmamaofone

XCCX said:


> I’m baaaad this month..
> 
> View attachment 4193018
> View attachment 4193019



Your Love ring is so gorgeous [emoji7]


----------



## EmilyM111

Needed something else than black


----------



## XCCX

nycmamaofone said:


> Your Love ring is so gorgeous [emoji7]



Thank you!!! I love Cartier


----------



## REAHKHAYE

I couldn't help it lol


----------



## Dextersmom

This afternoon I picked up my new Turenne PM and these Gucci sandals in brown. I already have them in black and got the brown to go with this bag.  I love how lightweight, carefree and pretty this bag is.  I also love that it is MIF.


----------



## love2learn

Was in London, and just like for a Chanel purchase it took some work.  The LV boutiques just don’t get abundance amounts of canvas items anymore.  There were only two Brittany’s in this Bordeaux color left in London while I was there.  One, which never should have been shown with the bent condition it was in, which was a NO from me.  The second was at Harrods in their shoe department of all places[emoji23].  Lovely SA there and wonderful service, both with LV and my Chanel purchase.  Anyhow, my new Brittany in bordeaux[emoji177]


----------



## luvlux64

Been wanting a 32mm white with ghw but nothing! So I got myself a 24mm black/white reversible Mini Hermes Constance Belt


----------



## love2learn

Dextersmom said:


> This afternoon I picked up my new Turenne PM and these Gucci sandals in brown. I already have them in black and got the brown to go with this bag.  I love how lightweight, carefree and pretty this bag is.  I also love that it is MIF.


You already know I love your new Turenne (where bag twins), but those sandals are so cute!!  Such a pretty color.


----------



## love2learn

luvlux64 said:


> Been wanting a 32mm white with ghw but nothing! So I got myself a 24mm black/white reversible Mini Hermes Constance Belt
> View attachment 4200749
> View attachment 4200750
> View attachment 4200752


So versatile!!  Love this!  Of course love that it's Hermes.


----------



## luvlux64

love2learn said:


> So versatile!!  Love this!  Of course love that it's Hermes.


Thanks   ... it gives those white tees & denim pants a little oomph


----------



## Dextersmom

love2learn said:


> You already know I love your new Turenne (where bag twins), but those sandals are so cute!!  Such a pretty color.


Thank you so much.


----------



## Dextersmom

love2learn said:


> Was in London, and just like for a Chanel purchase it took some work.  The LV boutiques just don’t get abundance amounts of canvas items anymore.  There were only two Brittany’s in this Bordeaux color left in London while I was there.  One, which never should have been shown with the bent condition it was in, which was a NO from me.  The second was at Harrods in their shoe department of all places[emoji23].  Lovely SA there and wonderful service, both with LV and my Chanel purchase.  Anyhow, my new Brittany in bordeaux[emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4200695
> View attachment 4200696


Oh... that is a very pretty bag.


----------



## March786

XCCX said:


> Gotta love black!
> 
> View attachment 4187999
> View attachment 4188000


Oh my  beautiful selection of pieces!


----------



## wrapitup

. Happy to share this beauty.


----------



## love2learn

XCCX said:


> I’m baaaad this month..
> 
> View attachment 4193018
> View attachment 4193019


But this bad looks really good


----------



## love2learn

Dextersmom said:


> Oh... that is a very pretty bag.


Thank you DM.


----------



## love2learn

wrapitup said:


> View attachment 4201403
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Happy to share this beauty.


I'd be so happy too!!  Beautiful!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Yesterday I brought home these 2 birthday goodies from H.  I picked up this beautiful Jaguar Quetzal twilly for my Gold Evelyne and this darling little TPM in Noir with gold hw.  I took modeling shots of both.


----------



## Bibi25260

love2learn said:


> Was in London, and just like for a Chanel purchase it took some work.  The LV boutiques just don’t get abundance amounts of canvas items anymore.  There were only two Brittany’s in this Bordeaux color left in London while I was there.  One, which never should have been shown with the bent condition it was in, which was a NO from me.  The second was at Harrods in their shoe department of all places[emoji23].  Lovely SA there and wonderful service, both with LV and my Chanel purchase.  Anyhow, my new Brittany in bordeaux[emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4200695
> View attachment 4200696


Love the color combo, congrats!! Nice souvenir


----------



## Bibi25260

Dextersmom said:


> Yesterday I brought home these 2 birthday goodies from H.  I picked up this beautiful Jaguar Quetzal twilly for my Gold Evelyne and this darling little TPM in Noir with gold hw.  I took modeling shots of both.


You´re killing me with your Evelyne´s!! You pick just the right one every time!! Beautiful!
And that twilly is also perfect for your gold E!


----------



## Dextersmom

Bibi25260 said:


> You´re killing me with your Evelyne´s!! You pick just the right one every time!! Beautiful!
> And that twilly is also perfect for your gold E!


Thank you so much, sweet Bibi.


----------



## ashin121

Went to the David yurman store yesterday  and got a 5mm pink tourmaline Renaissance cable bracelet as my push gift to represent my son's birthstone (October). I'm due in a week!!!  My husband wanted my push gifts to be sentimental and liked the birthstone idea. So he got me a pearl 7mm cable bracelet a while ago for an anniversary to represent our birthstone (both June birthdays). Then for my push gift for my first son who was born in February, he got me an amethyst 7mm cable bracelet. Unfortunately there's no 7mm in pink tourmaline so this was the only available option. Love them


----------



## Panzanella

Prada flame shoes!


----------



## XCCX

Lots of cheating lately, oops!


----------



## REAHKHAYE

Really impressed with this practical bag 
Tia everyone


----------



## REAHKHAYE

Happy bday and great gifts to self 


Dextersmom said:


> Yesterday I brought home these 2 birthday goodies from H.  I picked up this beautiful Jaguar Quetzal twilly for my Gold Evelyne and this darling little TPM in Noir with gold hw.  I took modeling shots of both.


----------



## Dextersmom

REAHKHAYE said:


> Happy bday and great gifts to self


Thank you.


----------



## Law

Panzanella said:


> Prada flame shoes!
> View attachment 4209858



Yes girl. These are so fire, literally!


----------



## lilmissmeca

Picked these lovely items up during my trip to Europe. Cute earrings, a few bracelets, shawls, and a new Evelyne (I’ve been thinking about bleu nuit since seeing @Dextersmom with hers).


----------



## Dextersmom

lilmissmeca said:


> Picked these lovely items up during my trip to Europe. Cute earrings, a few bracelets, shawls, and a new Evelyne (I’ve been thinking about blue nuit since seeing @Dextersmom with hers).
> View attachment 4220613
> View attachment 4220614
> View attachment 4220615
> View attachment 4220617
> View attachment 4220618
> View attachment 4220619
> View attachment 4220620
> View attachment 4220621
> View attachment 4220622
> View attachment 4220623


Lovely haul and congrats on your Blue Nuit Evelyne.


----------



## lilmissmeca

Dextersmom said:


> Lovely haul and congrats on your Blue Nuit Evelyne.


Thank you! You inspire me!!


----------



## March786

Dextersmom said:


> Yesterday I brought home these 2 birthday goodies from H.  I picked up this beautiful Jaguar Quetzal twilly for my Gold Evelyne and this darling little TPM in Noir with gold hw.  I took modeling shots of both.


Fabulous choices DM, perfect neutrals and you wear everything with such classic elegance


----------



## Dextersmom

March786 said:


> Fabulous choices DM, perfect neutrals and you wear everything with such classic elegance


Thank you so much, March786.


----------



## Dextersmom

lilmissmeca said:


> Thank you! You inspire me!!


----------



## BettyLouboo

Watches^ my other guilty pleasure besides handbags! [emoji7]


----------



## aki_sato

lilmissmeca said:


> Picked these lovely items up during my trip to Europe. Cute earrings, a few bracelets, shawls, and a new Evelyne (I’ve been thinking about bleu nuit since seeing @Dextersmom with hers).
> View attachment 4220613
> View attachment 4220614
> View attachment 4220615
> View attachment 4220617
> View attachment 4220618
> View attachment 4220619
> View attachment 4220620
> View attachment 4220621
> View attachment 4220622
> View attachment 4220623


Congrats for the amazing haul! All is so beautiful!!!

Any mods of your CSGMs?


----------



## Bother Free

This is my first VCA holiday pendant and VCA jewelry 
The GMOP is truly a chameleon 
I’m waiting for the small traveling pouch to arrive 
Thank you for letting me share!


----------



## baghagg

Bother Free said:


> This is my first VCA holiday pendant and VCA jewelry
> The GMOP is truly a chameleon
> I’m waiting for the small traveling pouch to arrive [emoji2]
> Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 4235019
> View attachment 4235021
> View attachment 4235020
> View attachment 4235022


Yours is gorgeous!  Congrats,  and maybe post a mod shot?


----------



## Bother Free

baghagg said:


> Yours is gorgeous!  Congrats,  and maybe post a mod shot?


Thank you so much baghagg!! 
I’m super shy.......I’ll try to do one


----------



## Kendie26

Bother Free said:


> This is my first VCA holiday pendant and VCA jewelry
> The GMOP is truly a chameleon
> I’m waiting for the small traveling pouch to arrive
> Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 4235019
> View attachment 4235021
> View attachment 4235020
> View attachment 4235022


What an exquisite piece dear friend!!! LOVE LOVE LOVE & happiest Congrats to you!


----------



## Bother Free

Kendie26 said:


> What an exquisite piece dear friend!!! LOVE LOVE LOVE & happiest Congrats to you!


Thank you so much for your always sweet and kind words Dearest Kendie!! 

Hope you’ll have a wonderful week!


----------



## Orchidlady

My newest acquisition


----------



## lilmissmeca

aki_sato said:


> Congrats for the amazing haul! All is so beautiful!!!
> 
> Any mods of your CSGMs?


I haven’t worn any of them yet, but I will definitely take some pics when I do and post some mod shots


----------



## aki_sato

lilmissmeca said:


> I haven’t worn any of them yet, but I will definitely take some pics when I do and post some mod shots


Looking forward to it!


----------



## Irene7899

My new LV sunglass and twilly


----------



## BettyLouboo

lilmissmeca said:


> Picked these lovely items up during my trip to Europe. Cute earrings, a few bracelets, shawls, and a new Evelyne (I’ve been thinking about bleu nuit since seeing @Dextersmom with hers).
> View attachment 4220613
> View attachment 4220614
> View attachment 4220615
> View attachment 4220617
> View attachment 4220618
> View attachment 4220619
> View attachment 4220620
> View attachment 4220621
> View attachment 4220622
> View attachment 4220623



These are all beautiful! May i ask what the namen of the big flower shawl is called? I was recently at Hermès but I didn’t see this one.


----------



## shopgirl4cc

My new Prada combat boots  It's much comfier than my other combats boots include my Chanel's... ( sorry for cheating...  )


Pic is from last weekend at the restaurant's bathroom shot with my new Prada combat boots - which I bought right before the dinner.... just so comfy that I wanted to wear them right away... Sorry for bad quality lighting shot...Thanks for letting me share Chanel lovelies & friends...


----------



## XCCX

My most recent cheat!

This bag has always caught my attention, the black detailing takes the monogram to a whole new level in my opinion. I was searching for a black with gold hardware durable non leather work bag and failed to find something I like and then went back to this thinking that it has enough black to make it a good alternative to an all black bag. What do you think?

I didn’t receive it yet but I’m too excited not to share already!


----------



## luvlux64

Been off (sick) for a month but it didn’t stop me from shopping online ! I wish we can buy Chanel online too  ...
Hermes Belt in Rouge H/Gold reversible leather in ghw


Louboutin Croche Kraft Rain boots:
Because I’ve always wanted to wear Louboutins in the rain! 


Hubby carrying my first MK Tall black suede boots (it’s actually my first & only suede boots)   .... will post in ootd thread 


Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## shopgirl4cc

luvlux64 said:


> Been off (sick) for a month but it didn’t stop me from shopping online ! I wish we can buy Chanel online too  ...
> Hermes Belt in Rouge H/Gold reversible leather in ghw
> View attachment 4240616
> 
> Louboutin Croche Kraft Rain boots:
> Because I’ve always wanted to wear Louboutins in the rain!
> View attachment 4240617
> 
> Hubby carrying my first MK Tall black suede boots (it’s actually my first & only suede boots)   .... will post in ootd thread
> View attachment 4240619
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone


Love your new rain boots!!They look so fun!!Congrats!! @luvlux64  Oh no, Been sick for a month must have been so hard for you  Hope you feel better now and enjoy your time


----------



## shopgirl4cc

XCCX said:


> My most recent cheat!
> 
> This bag has always caught my attention, the black detailing takes the monogram to a whole new level in my opinion. I was searching for a black with gold hardware durable non leather work bag and failed to find something I like and then went back to this thinking that it has enough black to make it a good alternative to an all black bag. What do you think?
> 
> I didn’t receive it yet but I’m too excited not to share already!
> 
> View attachment 4240215
> View attachment 4240216


Congrats on your new Neonoe! @XCCX    I own one in black too that I purchased at the boutique unplanned that day ( went drop off for my old wallet repair ) but when i tried it on, what i liked is its very light weight and easy to wear. I mostly wear Chanel daily but sometimes necessary to have this type of bag especially when I need to go where my Chanel bag is not the best to wear, I think this is such a great bag  Looking forward to seeing / hearing your excitement and feedback when you received it!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> Yesterday I brought home these 2 birthday goodies from H.  I picked up this beautiful Jaguar Quetzal twilly for my Gold Evelyne and this darling little TPM in Noir with gold hw.  I took modeling shots of both.


Beautiful!!!! Congrats on such beautiful twilly ( I love your Gold Ey!  and such an adorable TPM!! I love both of them. You wear so beautifully and inspire me that reminded me to wear my H bags more often...  I've missed this post totally while i was gone! Belated happy birthday again resent:


----------



## shopgirl4cc

BettyLouboo said:


> Watches^ my other guilty pleasure besides handbags! [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 4225895


Beautiful classic Cartier! Congrats!! @BettyLouboo


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Bother Free said:


> This is my first VCA holiday pendant and VCA jewelry
> The GMOP is truly a chameleon
> I’m waiting for the small traveling pouch to arrive
> Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 4235019
> View attachment 4235021
> View attachment 4235020
> View attachment 4235022


Beautiful!!!! @Bother Free  Huge congrats on your first VCA


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Orchidlady said:


> My newest acquisition


So pretty!!  Congrats on your beautiful addition!! @Orchidlady


----------



## stylistbydesign

XCCX said:


> My most recent cheat!
> 
> This bag has always caught my attention, the black detailing takes the monogram to a whole new level in my opinion. I was searching for a black with gold hardware durable non leather work bag and failed to find something I like and then went back to this thinking that it has enough black to make it a good alternative to an all black bag. What do you think?
> 
> I didn’t receive it yet but I’m too excited not to share already!
> 
> View attachment 4240215
> View attachment 4240216



You'll love it!  The NeoNoe in black is one of my most loved bags.  It’s lightweight, chic, and practical....and holds a surprising amount of stuff.  Congratulations on your new bag, and enjoy her! [emoji4]


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Jill N said:


> Prada Triple Buckle Combat Boots.. these are amazing. [emoji173]️
> View attachment 4166899
> View attachment 4166900


OMG We're booties twins!! I've missed this thread while i was away from PF!! Yay!! I'M SOOO ssooo happy to find twins here!! Congrats on yours @Jill N  I agree with you how they're amazing. I just got mine last weekend while i was shopping for my kids sneaker at Nordstrom ( just a nike sneaker for my sporty girl  ) Then they were on display and caught my eyes, tried them on, fell in love instantlly.... again It was totally unplanned purchase haha. I was so excited that I switched to them right away from what i was wearing ( which was actually my Chanel tall boots...Sorry Chanel for cheating again...  ) then I wore these directly to dinner after purchased since they were so comfy and just matched my outfit at that day ( leather biker jacket & black turtle neck T with dark grey denim...)  Hope you're enjoy them too!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

nycmamaofone said:


> View attachment 4145906
> 
> 
> I finally got her!! So happy to add Ms. Evelyne to my collection.


Congrats on your beautiful H Evy!! @nycmamaofone  Sorry for my belated congrats while I was away ( i might be gone again soon   Enjoy your beauty & Happy autumn!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> Brought home this ring from Tiffany.  I saw it a few weeks ago when I was in having my dbty necklace cleaned and it really caught my eye.  I went back and ordered it in my size and here it is.  The Tiffany T wrap ring in 18K rose gold and diamonds.  I love it and my first name starts with T, so that is a bonus.


I love your pretty ring!! Congrats my beautiful friend!! I really adore your style my beautiful friend @Dextersmom  how adorable you are in pink shots and hat, gucci sandals & square mini!! Perfect style!!  ( sorry for my delayed congrats I've missed many posts )


----------



## XCCX

shopgirl4cc said:


> Congrats on your new Neonoe! @XCCX    I own one in black too that I purchased at the boutique unplanned that day ( went drop off for my old wallet repair ) but when i tried it on, what i liked is its very light weight and easy to wear. I mostly wear Chanel daily but sometimes necessary to have this type of bag especially when I need to go where my Chanel bag is not the best to wear, I think this is such a great bag  Looking forward to seeing / hearing your excitement and feedback when you received it!



Yay bag twin!

Yes, I only wear CHANEL (almost) but you’re right you have to have these carefree bags that’s why I was determined that my new work bag is canvas not leather. I’m enjoying my Neverfull so I thought LV is the way to go. I wear lots of black so this will definitely get lots of use. I am over the moon!

Will post updates


----------



## XCCX

stylistbydesign said:


> You'll love it!  The NeoNoe in black is one of my most loved bags.  It’s lightweight, chic, and practical....and holds a surprising amount of stuff.  Congratulations on your new bag, and enjoy her! [emoji4]



Thank you!

I can already tell! I can’t believe how I didn’t consider it since the beginning of my rough journey to get a new practical “black” work bag! I mean, look at this beauty, it’s black with a twist


----------



## Bother Free

shopgirl4cc said:


> Beautiful!!!! @Bother Free  Huge congrats on your first VCA


Thank you so much for your sweet words shopgirl4cc!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

shopgirl4cc said:


> Beautiful!!!! Congrats on such beautiful twilly ( I love your Gold Ey!  and such an adorable TPM!! I love both of them. You wear so beautifully and inspire me that reminded me to wear my H bags more often...  I've missed this post totally while i was gone! Belated happy birthday again resent:


Thank you so much, my beautiful friend.  I know that I already said this, but it is such a treat to see you here, as you are a very special person and I appreciate your energy and kind soul.


----------



## Dextersmom

shopgirl4cc said:


> I love your pretty ring!! Congrats my beautiful friend!! I really adore your style my beautiful friend @Dextersmom  how adorable you are in pink shots and hat, gucci sandals & square mini!! Perfect style!!  ( sorry for my delayed congrats I've missed many posts )


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you so much, my beautiful friend.  I know that I already said this, but it is such a treat to see you here, as you are a very special person and I appreciate your energy and kind soul.





Dextersmom said:


>


You're the best and my beautiful darling friend I love you


----------



## Dextersmom

shopgirl4cc said:


> You're the best and my beautiful darling friend I love you


Love you too, my sweet friend.


----------



## Kendie26

luvlux64 said:


> Been off (sick) for a month but it didn’t stop me from shopping online ! I wish we can buy Chanel online too  ...
> Hermes Belt in Rouge H/Gold reversible leather in ghw
> View attachment 4240616
> 
> Louboutin Croche Kraft Rain boots:
> Because I’ve always wanted to wear Louboutins in the rain!
> View attachment 4240617
> 
> Hubby carrying my first MK Tall black suede boots (it’s actually my first & only suede boots)   .... will post in ootd thread
> View attachment 4240619
> 
> Have a great weekend everyone


 & welcome back again dear friend!! So glad you are better now! Those boots are ridiculously COOL!I can totally envision fashionable chic you in them already (before you post a mod)


----------



## luvlux64

shopgirl4cc said:


> Love your new rain boots!!They look so fun!!Congrats!! @luvlux64  Oh no, Been sick for a month must have been so hard for you  Hope you feel better now and enjoy your time


Thanks  .. that’s what I thought! It’s a fun piece 


Kendie26 said:


> & welcome back again dear friend!! So glad you are better now! Those boots are ridiculously COOL!I can totally envision fashionable chic you in them already (before you post a mod)


Thanks @Kendie26  ...  yes, I’m already thinking of an ootd


----------



## lilmissmeca

BettyLouboo said:


> These are all beautiful! May i ask what the namen of the big flower shawl is called? I was recently at Hermès but I didn’t see this one.


That one is Une rose pour Alma. Check the website as there are a number of colorways. I think it’s darling and hope you find it!


----------



## Kendie26

Finally got this Gucci Marmont belt I’ve never treated myself to a luxury belt before & I’m just insane over the color


----------



## FunBagz

Kendie26 said:


> Finally got this Gucci Marmont belt I’ve never treated myself to a luxury belt before & I’m just insane over the color



I have this belt in black and brown and love them!  Need to check out the new colors.  I preferred this thinner version over the thicker model, which seems to be more popular. Congrats on your new belt, @Kendie26


----------



## Kendie26

FunBagz said:


> I have this belt in black and brown and love them!  Need to check out the new colors.  I preferred this thinner version over the thicker model, which seems to be more popular. Congrats on your new belt, @Kendie26


Yay you dearest FunBagz! I also prefer the thinner version (looks better on me for whatever reason)but yes it surely seems like the wider styles are more popular sellers (?) If I end up buying another in black or brown, I will make sure to “yell” at you!


----------



## Bibi25260

Bother Free said:


> This is my first VCA holiday pendant and VCA jewelry
> The GMOP is truly a chameleon
> I’m waiting for the small traveling pouch to arrive
> Thank you for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 4235019
> View attachment 4235021
> View attachment 4235020
> View attachment 4235022


Congrats on this stunning piece!


----------



## Bibi25260

Orchidlady said:


> My newest acquisition


Both are lovely, congrats!


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> Finally got this Gucci Marmont belt I’ve never treated myself to a luxury belt before & I’m just insane over the color


Wow that color   love it! Congrats!
Looking forward for the mod shots!


----------



## Sparkletastic

I’ve been on a bit of a self imposed “hard pause” (I don’t do bans) for a while so I could actually take a breath and enjoy my bags vs.chasing the next thing. So, I haven’t bought a bag in 14 months.  

Luckily, Mr. Sparkle is a bit of an enabler and has now bought me a second bag during this period. 


	

		
			
		

		
	
 (I was so excited, I took the ribbon off before I remembered to take a photo. Lol!)

Please join in my happy as I share my new Limited Edition Dior Diorama in off white calf with ghw and gold embellishments.


----------



## Bother Free

Bibi25260 said:


> Congrats on this stunning piece!


Thank you so much Dearest Bibi!!


----------



## Bother Free

Kendie26 said:


> Finally got this Gucci Marmont belt I’ve never treated myself to a luxury belt before & I’m just insane over the color


Congrats Dearest Kendie!! 
This color combo is so pretty and versatile


----------



## Sparkletastic

Kendie26 said:


> Ok Lovelies, so these are not bagsbut I don’t see myself buying any more chanel or other designer bags in the near future. I’m purse pleased-yay! However, I have been having tons of fun buying new wardrobe as I’ve lost weight. I did another major clothes overhaul recently & I took this pic for a friend of mine who got me obsessed on the cute workout clothes by Lululemon (shout out to my Canadian friends here as I believe they originated in Canada) All of the tops are Lululemon & the embroidered floral cropped sweatpants were on sale at Lord & Taylor (thought of you buying these @Dextersmom as we love our embroidered florals....2nd pic is a closeup) And I’m now addicted to Adidas sneaks (pureboost & ultraboost)...you were SO right @aki_sato Love them!


Awesome. Great job on the weight loss! 

You’ve piqued my interest in Lulumon. I’ve passed by the store and need to peel my head in. I’m a hard core Nike girl. Lol! And, I just did as you. After recovering from the surgeries, Mr. S bought me all new workout gear. I’ll share a pic here too! 

Workout twinsies! 


Chanelandco said:


> Not new but I have been neglecting my non chanel bags lately.... so wanted to give this one a little love


I love the Bulgari flaps. And this one is adorable.


----------



## Bother Free

Sparkletastic said:


> I’ve been on a bit of a self imposed “hard pause” (I don’t do bans) for a while so I could actually take a breath and enjoy my bags vs.chasing the next thing. So, I haven’t bought a bag in 14 months.
> 
> Luckily, Mr. Sparkle is a bit of an enabler and has now bought me a second bag during this period.
> View attachment 4246645
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I was so excited, I took the ribbon off before I remembered to take a photo. Lol!)
> 
> Please join in my happy as I share my new Limited Edition Dior Diorama in off white calf with ghw and gold embellishments.
> View attachment 4246640
> View attachment 4246642


The intricate and beautiful details of this bag...wow!! 
Congrats on this beauty!


----------



## Christofle

Sparkletastic said:


> I’ve been on a bit of a self imposed “hard pause” (I don’t do bans) for a while so I could actually take a breath and enjoy my bags vs.chasing the next thing. So, I haven’t bought a bag in 14 months.
> 
> Luckily, Mr. Sparkle is a bit of an enabler and has now bought me a second bag during this period.
> View attachment 4246645
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I was so excited, I took the ribbon off before I remembered to take a photo. Lol!)
> 
> Please join in my happy as I share my new Limited Edition Dior Diorama in off white calf with ghw and gold embellishments.
> View attachment 4246640
> View attachment 4246642



Gorgeous!


----------



## Bother Free

Bother Free said:


> Thank you so much baghagg!!
> I’m super shy.......I’ll try to do one


Oops. Please delete


----------



## Bother Free

baghagg said:


> Yours is gorgeous!  Congrats,  and maybe post a mod shot?


I visited my local Chanel boutique to check out Cruise 2019 Collection. I was trying on new Cruise RTW. Here are the mod pictures


----------



## Kendie26

Bother Free said:


> I visited my local Chanel boutique to check out Cruise 2019 Collection. I was trying on new Cruise RTW. Here are the mod pictures
> 
> View attachment 4247148
> View attachment 4247149


Beyond stunning!! Looks absolutely GORGEOUS on you dearest BF! Congrats again & thanks for sharing your mod


----------



## Kendie26

Sparkletastic said:


> I’ve been on a bit of a self imposed “hard pause” (I don’t do bans) for a while so I could actually take a breath and enjoy my bags vs.chasing the next thing. So, I haven’t bought a bag in 14 months.
> 
> Luckily, Mr. Sparkle is a bit of an enabler and has now bought me a second bag during this period.
> View attachment 4246645
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I was so excited, I took the ribbon off before I remembered to take a photo. Lol!)
> 
> Please join in my happy as I share my new Limited Edition Dior Diorama in off white calf with ghw and gold embellishments.
> View attachment 4246640
> View attachment 4246642


 I love your term “hard pause” (as you know, you & I have been on a few “similar journeys” in this sense this year!) Kudos to Mr. Sparkle ~ a true gem of a DH Your newest bag is insanely  magical! HOLY WOWOWOWOWO


----------



## Kendie26

Bibi25260 said:


> Wow that color   love it! Congrats!
> Looking forward for the mod shots!





Bother Free said:


> Congrats Dearest Kendie!!
> This color combo is so pretty and versatile





Sparkletastic said:


> Awesome. Great job on the weight loss!
> 
> You’ve piqued my interest in Lulumon. I’ve passed by the store and need to peel my head in. I’m a hard core Nike girl. Lol! And, I just did as you. After recovering from the surgeries, Mr. S bought me all new workout gear. I’ll share a pic here too!
> 
> Workout twinsies! I love the Bulgari flaps. And this one is adorable.


Thanks sweetest friends!! You will definitely see the belt in future mods @Bibi25260 . I posted mod pic of it yesterday in Balenciaga forum but I’ve already deleted the pic from my phone & ipad so I can’t post here. I’m a major delete button queen these days! Yes @Bother Free the color is perfect for neutral lovin’ me
@Sparkletastic oh girl, fair warning as it might become addictive & hey, Lululemon is based in your lovely country! Do let me know if you try anything


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Bother Free said:


> I visited my local Chanel boutique to check out Cruise 2019 Collection. I was trying on new Cruise RTW. Here are the mod pictures
> 
> View attachment 4247148
> View attachment 4247149


WOW  Looks really gorgeous on your beautiful neck @Bother Free  !!!!!!  Again, congratulation on your beautiful VCA my sweet friend!!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Sparkletastic said:


> I’ve been on a bit of a self imposed “hard pause” (I don’t do bans) for a while so I could actually take a breath and enjoy my bags vs.chasing the next thing. So, I haven’t bought a bag in 14 months.
> 
> Luckily, Mr. Sparkle is a bit of an enabler and has now bought me a second bag during this period.
> View attachment 4246645
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I was so excited, I took the ribbon off before I remembered to take a photo. Lol!)
> 
> Please join in my happy as I share my new Limited Edition Dior Diorama in off white calf with ghw and gold embellishments.
> View attachment 4246640
> View attachment 4246642



Congrats on beautiful Dior @Sparkletastic  14 months no purse is great!  I know there's no "never" for PF purse lover ladies here though  But I'm pretty sure for myself...I won't chase or add for myself anymore purses  
Enjoy your beautiful Dior it is great limited edition!!


----------



## AngelaK

Going vintage and fondly remember not being able to afford this the first time round!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

AngelaK said:


> Going vintage and fondly remember not being able to afford this the first time round!


Congrats!! @AngelaK


----------



## Dextersmom

Some of you may know that I am a cat lover.....so of course I fell in love with the new LV catogram collaboration with Grace Coddington.  Here is my new Neverfull from the collection.


----------



## AngelaK

Dextersmom said:


> Some of you may know that I am a cat lover.....so of course I fell in love with the new LV catogram collaboration with Grace Coddington.  Here is my new Neverfull from the collection.



I Love this!!!  Health to wear!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Dextersmom said:


> Some of you may know that I am a cat lover.....so of course I fell in love with the new LV catogram collaboration with Grace Coddington.  Here is my new Neverfull from the collection.


Beautiful!!! Wow what an adorable Neverfull! Congrats!! Yes I know your love for your gorgeous kitties Look great on you my beautiful friend  I also love your Gucci sandal on you


----------



## Dextersmom

shopgirl4cc said:


> Beautiful!!! Wow what an adorable Neverfull! Congrats!! Yes I know your love for your gorgeous kitties Look great on you my beautiful friend  I also love your Gucci sandal on you


Thank you so much, my sweet friend. 


AngelaK said:


> I Love this!!!  Health to wear!


Thank you, AngelaK.


----------



## Bridgidu

Haven’t bought Fendi for years... but love the new Mania collection[emoji5]


----------



## Auvina15

Dextersmom said:


> Some of you may know that I am a cat lover.....so of course I fell in love with the new LV catogram collaboration with Grace Coddington.  Here is my new Neverfull from the collection.


Wow this bag is sooo adorable, lovely DM, it’s such a wonderful design! Those kitties are very cute! But your Walter and Dexter are the cutest though! I really love the Gucci sandals, your wearing them fabulously!


----------



## Auvina15

Bridgidu said:


> Haven’t bought Fendi for years... but love the new Mania collection[emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4247729


This is absolutely STUNNING!!!


----------



## Auvina15

Kendie26 said:


> Finally got this Gucci Marmont belt I’ve never treated myself to a luxury belt before & I’m just insane over the color


Wow I love this belt, my dear Kendie!!! I know it’s YOUR color it’s just sooo pretty!


----------



## Auvina15

Sparkletastic said:


> I’ve been on a bit of a self imposed “hard pause” (I don’t do bans) for a while so I could actually take a breath and enjoy my bags vs.chasing the next thing. So, I haven’t bought a bag in 14 months.
> 
> Luckily, Mr. Sparkle is a bit of an enabler and has now bought me a second bag during this period.
> View attachment 4246645
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I was so excited, I took the ribbon off before I remembered to take a photo. Lol!)
> 
> Please join in my happy as I share my new Limited Edition Dior Diorama in off white calf with ghw and gold embellishments.
> View attachment 4246640
> View attachment 4246642


What a gorgeous bag! Such a piece of art! It’s absolutely a head-turner!!! Congratulations!


----------



## Auvina15

Bother Free said:


> I visited my local Chanel boutique to check out Cruise 2019 Collection. I was trying on new Cruise RTW. Here are the mod pictures
> 
> View attachment 4247148
> View attachment 4247149


Your necklace is phenomenal!!! It looks sooo gorgeous on you, BF!


----------



## Bother Free

Kendie26 said:


> Beyond stunning!! Looks absolutely GORGEOUS on you dearest BF! Congrats again & thanks for sharing your mod


Thank you so much Dearest and sweetest Kendie!! 

I’m super camera shy


----------



## Bother Free

shopgirl4cc said:


> WOW  Looks really gorgeous on your beautiful neck @Bother Free  !!!!!!  Again, congratulation on your beautiful VCA my sweet friend!!


Thank you so much for your kind and sweet words Dearest shopgirl4cc!! 

Me and my pale neck haha


----------



## Bother Free

Dextersmom said:


> Some of you may know that I am a cat lover.....so of course I fell in love with the new LV catogram collaboration with Grace Coddington.  Here is my new Neverfull from the collection.


Meow! 
Congrats on the adorable Neverfull! 
It looks perfect with your Gucci sandals 
Grace Coddington is such an adorable name


----------



## Bother Free

Auvina15 said:


> Your necklace is phenomenal!!! It looks sooo gorgeous on you, BF!


Thank you so much for your sweet words Dearest Auvina!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Bother Free said:


> Meow!
> Congrats on the adorable Neverfull!
> It looks perfect with your Gucci sandals
> Grace Coddington is such an adorable name


Thank you so much, sweet Bother Free.  


Auvina15 said:


> Wow this bag is sooo adorable, lovely DM, it’s such a wonderful design! Those kitties are very cute! But your Walter and Dexter are the cutest though! I really love the Gucci sandals, your wearing them fabulously!


Dexter, Walter and I thank you very much, lovely Auvina.


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> Finally got this Gucci Marmont belt I’ve never treated myself to a luxury belt before & I’m just insane over the color


Congrats on your beautiful Gucci belt my daring Sorry I missed congrats earlier today! I still can't stop laughing since I got laugh attack so hard with your most fun comment at other thread today You made a rainy day sunny today


----------



## Kendie26

shopgirl4cc said:


> Congrats on your beautiful Gucci belt my daring Sorry I missed congrats earlier today! I still can't stop laughing since I got laugh attack so hard with your most fun comment at other thread today You made a rainy day sunny today


Aw kindest thanks to our sweetest   & haha, I hope @Chanel7Chanel didn’t think I was being rude & hope she knows I was totally joking!


----------



## Chanelandco

I treated myself with a love bracelet for my birthday ! I love it. Moreover it is always on my arm and I can contemplate it every single time.
Definitely more worth it than a bag IMO.
I also engrave the name of my kiddos on it. It makes it even more special ❤️


----------



## Kendie26

Auvina15 said:


> Wow I love this belt, my dear Kendie!!! I know it’s YOUR color it’s just sooo pretty!


Thank you sweetest darling Auvina!! So cute you remember how crazy  I am over this color. I can actually see beautiful YOU rocking this belt!We need some more of your most fab mods please!


----------



## Kendie26

Chanelandco said:


> I treated myself with a love bracelet for my birthday ! I love it. Moreover it is always on my arm and I can contemplate it every single time.
> Definitely more worth it than a bag IMO.
> I also engrave the name of my kiddos on it. It makes it even more special ❤️


 Woot! Happiest Birthday wishes to you dearest Chanelandco!! It looks so beautiful on you & how special to engrave your kids namesHappiest Congrats....love the other bracelet too!


----------



## Chanelandco

Kendie26 said:


> Woot! Happiest Birthday wishes to you dearest Chanelandco!! It looks so beautiful on you & how special to engrave your kids namesHappiest Congrats....love the other bracelet too!



I am trying your cool emojiis, not sure it will works...
Thanks you dear Kendie ❤️!
Edit : It did works


----------



## Bridgidu

Had to get the black and white catogram collection at the NYC pop up[emoji6]


----------



## Bridgidu

Dextersmom said:


> Some of you may know that I am a cat lover.....so of course I fell in love with the new LV catogram collaboration with Grace Coddington.  Here is my new Neverfull from the collection.



Love your NF[emoji847][emoji847]


----------



## Bridgidu

Auvina15 said:


> This is absolutely STUNNING!!!



Thanks! It was love at first sight[emoji5]


----------



## baghagg

Chanelandco said:


> I treated myself with a love bracelet for my birthday ! I love it. Moreover it is always on my arm and I can contemplate it every single time.
> Definitely more worth it than a bag IMO.
> I also engrave the name of my kiddos on it. It makes it even more special [emoji173]️


 Beautiful on you!  Wear it in good health!

ETA:  Happy birthday!

Ps. I also engraved my daughter's first and middle name inside mine.


----------



## Dextersmom

Bridgidu said:


> Love your NF[emoji847][emoji847]


Thank you so much, Bridgidu and....... WOW, your haul is spectacular!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Chanelandco said:


> I treated myself with a love bracelet for my birthday ! I love it. Moreover it is always on my arm and I can contemplate it every single time.
> Definitely more worth it than a bag IMO.
> I also engrave the name of my kiddos on it. It makes it even more special ❤️


Your Love looks perfect on you.  Happy Birthday.


----------



## Chanelandco

baghagg said:


> Beautiful on you!  Wear it in good health!
> 
> ETA:  Happy birthday!
> 
> Ps. I also engraved my daughter's first and middle name inside mine.


Thank you so Much baghagg:kiss:
Engraving it gives it a special place in our heart ❤️


----------



## Chanelandco

Dextersmom said:


> Your Love looks perfect on you.  Happy Birthday.


Thank you Dextermom❤️
 So sweet of you..


----------



## luvlux64

Kendie26 said:


> Finally got this Gucci Marmont belt I’ve never treated myself to a luxury belt before & I’m just insane over the color


Congratulations! It’s about time (to treat yourself  ) The Gucci belts give any top & bottom a little oomph


----------



## luvlux64

Bridgidu said:


> Had to get the black and white catogram collection at the NYC pop up[emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4248803
> View attachment 4248804
> View attachment 4248807


These are super cute!


----------



## luvlux64

I hate it when I get a day off during the week  ! Because I go shopping  ... time to replace my “old” jacket/coat with these Burberry   (I got on sale  )... Unfortunately, the red coat is only available in size 10  ... oh well, I can wear a thicker top in winter


----------



## Bridgidu

Dextersmom said:


> Thank you so much, Bridgidu and....... WOW, your haul is spectacular!!!





luvlux64 said:


> These are super cute!



Thank you! Can’t resist this in blacks and white [emoji1]


----------



## Bridgidu

luvlux64 said:


> I hate it when I get a day off during the week  ! Because I go shopping  ... time to replace my “old” jacket/coat with these Burberry   (I got on sale  )... Unfortunately, the red coat is only available in size 10  ... oh well, I can wear a thicker top in winter
> View attachment 4250760
> 
> View attachment 4250758
> 
> View attachment 4250759



Lol I did the same thing! Love the coats[emoji173]️ amazing colors!!!


----------



## Bridgidu

I’m so into the Fendi x Fila this season! Adding this to the family, although it’s part of the Men’s collection [emoji23]


----------



## Kendie26

luvlux64 said:


> I hate it when I get a day off during the week  ! Because I go shopping  ... time to replace my “old” jacket/coat with these Burberry   (I got on sale  )... Unfortunately, the red coat is only available in size 10  ... oh well, I can wear a thicker top in winter
> View attachment 4250760
> 
> View attachment 4250758
> 
> View attachment 4250759


Fabulous choices! Love both colors....you are always so SUPA STYLIN’ girlfriend! Snap


----------



## Kendie26

Bridgidu said:


> I’m so into the Fendi x Fila this season! Adding this to the family, although it’s part of the Men’s collection [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4250894
> View attachment 4250895


What a cool jacket dearest Bridgidu....looks amazing on youLove it ~ Congrats!


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> Thanks sweetest friends!! You will definitely see the belt in future mods @Bibi25260 . I posted mod pic of it yesterday in Balenciaga forum but I’ve already deleted the pic from my phone & ipad so I can’t post here. I’m a major delete button queen these days! Yes @Bother Free the color is perfect for neutral lovin’ me
> @Sparkletastic oh girl, fair warning as it might become addictive & hey, Lululemon is based in your lovely country! Do let me know if you try anything


I have been searching on the B forum but can't find it.....


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Chanelandco said:


> I treated myself with a love bracelet for my birthday ! I love it. Moreover it is always on my arm and I can contemplate it every single time.
> Definitely more worth it than a bag IMO.
> I also engrave the name of my kiddos on it. It makes it even more special ❤️


Congratulation @Chanelandco   Looks soooo gorgeous on you!!  I love your way you engraved your kids names on it, that's so special! what a lovely mom you are


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> Aw kindest thanks to our sweetest   & haha, I hope @Chanel7Chanel didn’t think I was being rude & hope she knows I was totally joking!


My dearest friend, No worries  I know she would get your job of course like i did! lol  I don't think she ever get mad at you, our sweetest and funnest   ( I think she just might be on her business travel again )


----------



## Bridgidu

Kendie26 said:


> What a cool jacket dearest Bridgidu....looks amazing on youLove it ~ Congrats!



Thanks sweetest Kendie[emoji5] I’m exploring into other brands, the Chanel collection is starting to get a little boring for me now lol


----------



## choco30

My first Hermès bag☺️


----------



## Chanelandco

shopgirl4cc said:


> Congratulation @Chanelandco   Looks soooo gorgeous on you!!  I love your way you engraved your kids names on it, that's so special! what a lovely mom you are


Thank you my dear shopgirl4cc ❤️
:kisses:


----------



## Kendie26

Bibi25260 said:


> I have been searching on the B forum but can't find it.....


Only cause it’s YOU darling Bibi, I just scrolled thru Bal forum threads & re-copied it for you


----------



## Chanelandco

Kendie26 said:


> Only cause it’s YOU darling Bibi, I just scrolled thru Bal forum threads & re-copied it for you


Love this Balenciaga Kendie. It is beautiful and the color as well. Congrats on this beauty


----------



## AngelaK

Meet Tess in the gorgeous deep forest


----------



## Vanana

Kendie26 said:


> Finally got this Gucci Marmont belt I’ve never treated myself to a luxury belt before & I’m just insane over the color


This color is perfection


----------



## manomi

My Cartier Juste un clou bracelet that I got this week


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> Only cause it’s YOU darling Bibi, I just scrolled thru Bal forum threads & re-copied it for you


Thank you so much! I'm glad I'm seeing this pic because I LOVE everything, really!! The belt, bag AND outfit (print blouse )!
Perfect combo belt and beautiful bag!


----------



## Kendie26

Chanelandco said:


> Love this Balenciaga Kendie. It is beautiful and the color as well. Congrats on this beauty





Vanana said:


> This color is perfection





Bibi25260 said:


> Thank you so much! I'm glad I'm seeing this pic because I LOVE everything, really!! The belt, bag AND outfit (print blouse )!
> Perfect combo belt and beautiful bag!


Kindest Thanks Chanel Beauties!!! Agree on the color @Vanana ~it’s my current fave. And  @Bibi25260 w/ your emoji’s! ....that blouse is quite old, & from Banana Republic (not sure if they are in your lovely country)


----------



## Kendie26

AngelaK said:


> Meet Tess in the gorgeous deep forest


 This is REALLY pretty Angela! I love the Tess bags!


----------



## shopgirl4cc

manomi said:


> View attachment 4253234
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Cartier Juste un clou bracelet that I got this week


Beautiful!!! Congrats @manomi


----------



## shopgirl4cc

Kendie26 said:


> Only cause it’s YOU darling Bibi, I just scrolled thru Bal forum threads & re-copied it for you


Beautiful!! our neutral purses  my dearest


----------



## Kendie26

shopgirl4cc said:


> Beautiful!! our neutral purses  my dearest


Many Thanks dear sweetest red sunshine queen!


----------



## manomi

shopgirl4cc said:


> Beautiful!!! Congrats @manomi


Thank u!!


----------



## Nyc_chihuahua

Bridgidu said:


> I’m so into the Fendi x Fila this season! Adding this to the family, although it’s part of the Men’s collection [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4250894
> View attachment 4250895


Omg this looks adorable on you. Loves it!


----------



## Bibi25260

Kendie26 said:


> Kindest Thanks Chanel Beauties!!!@Bibi25260 w/ your emoji’s! ....that blouse is quite old, & from Banana Republic (not sure if they are in your lovely country)


@Kendie26 Dear Chanel friend it doesn't matter how old clothes are still a pretty print! I also have some old clothes which I still wear.
Unfortunenatly no BR here but when I'm in Paris I do go there.

I had to use some emoji's!


----------



## Bibi25260

manomi said:


> View attachment 4253234
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Cartier Juste un clou bracelet that I got this week


Both are  beautiful!


----------



## Bibi25260

Chanelandco said:


> I treated myself with a love bracelet for my birthday ! I love it. Moreover it is always on my arm and I can contemplate it every single time.
> Definitely more worth it than a bag IMO.
> I also engrave the name of my kiddos on it. It makes it even more special ❤️


Congrats on this beautiful bracelet!! And love your ring also!


----------



## Chanelandco

Bibi25260 said:


> Congrats on this beautiful bracelet!! And love your ring also!


Thank you Bibi❤️
The ring is from omegawatches.


----------



## manomi

Bibi25260 said:


> Both are  beautiful!


Thanks


----------



## March786

Dextersmom said:


> Some of you may know that I am a cat lover.....so of course I fell in love with the new LV catogram collaboration with Grace Coddington.  Here is my new Neverfull from the collection.


Oooooohhhhh congrats DM puuuurrrrfect!


----------



## March786

Chanelandco said:


> I treated myself with a love bracelet for my birthday ! I love it. Moreover it is always on my arm and I can contemplate it every single time.
> Definitely more worth it than a bag IMO.
> I also engrave the name of my kiddos on it. It makes it even more special ❤️


Stunning! And sooooo special


----------



## March786

Bridgidu said:


> Had to get the black and white catogram collection at the NYC pop up[emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4248803
> View attachment 4248804
> View attachment 4248807


Oh that’s just a fabulous collection! Congratulations they are all just beautiful


----------



## March786

It’s beautiful 


Kendie26 said:


> Finally got this Gucci Marmont belt I’ve never treated myself to a luxury belt before & I’m just insane over the color


kendie and the perfect colour for your fabulous wardrobe


----------



## March786

Kendie26 said:


> Only cause it’s YOU darling Bibi, I just scrolled thru Bal forum threads & re-copied it for you


Just perfect Kendie!  Love your choice of colours


----------



## March786

Here are a few of my pieces which my wonderful sister bought over from Heathrow and I’m thrilled to know Selfridges deliver to Dubai - Jo Malone Christmas collection with my favourite scents 
The Gucci bloom cosmetic pouch has been on my list forever! And I love the colours/print on the LV bandeaux


----------



## Chanelandco

March786 said:


> Stunning! And sooooo special


Thank you hun ❤️


----------



## Kendie26

March786 said:


> It’s beautiful
> 
> kendie and the perfect colour for your fabulous wardrobe





March786 said:


> Just perfect Kendie!  Love your choice of colours





March786 said:


> Here are a few of my pieces which my wonderful sister bought over from Heathrow and I’m thrilled to know Selfridges deliver to Dubai - Jo Malone Christmas collection with my favourite scents
> The Gucci bloom cosmetic pouch has been on my list forever! And I love the colours/print on the LV bandeaux


Kind Thanks dearest March!! I just saw your beautiful Gucci Blooms pouch in action thread....LOVE LOVE LOVE!! Such a perfect pouch & major WOW on that bandeau! The colors & pattern are AWESOME!!


----------



## Annabella4

I just could not resist this


----------



## Sparkletastic

Bother Free said:


> The intricate and beautiful details of this bag...wow!!
> Congrats on this beauty!


Thank you!


Christofle said:


> Gorgeous!


Thanks!


Kendie26 said:


> I love your term “hard pause” (as you know, you & I have been on a few “similar journeys” in this sense this year!) Kudos to Mr. Sparkle ~ a true gem of a DH Your newest bag is insanely  magical! HOLY WOWOWOWOWO


Thanks!  The self imposed hard pauses can be tough but with this reward for good behavior, I can be strong. Lol! 


shopgirl4cc said:


> Congrats on beautiful Dior @Sparkletastic  14 months no purse is great!  I know there's no "never" for PF purse lover ladies here though  But I'm pretty sure for myself...I won't chase or add for myself anymore purses
> Enjoy your beautiful Dior it is great limited edition!!


Thank you!!!!


Auvina15 said:


> What a gorgeous bag! Such a piece of art! It’s absolutely a head-turner!!! Congratulations!


It does feel like art. I adore it!!


----------



## nycmamaofone

March786 said:


> Oh that’s just a fabulous collection! Congratulations they are all just beautiful



May I ask how much the Kiragami set was? I didn’t see it on the website and can’t stop thinking about it. Thanks!


----------



## March786

Kendie26 said:


> Kind Thanks dearest March!! I just saw your beautiful Gucci Blooms pouch in action thread....LOVE LOVE LOVE!! Such a perfect pouch & major WOW on that bandeau! The colors & pattern are AWESOME!!



awwwww Thankyou dearest Kendie 
I am really into colourful items at the moment - it must be the sunshine out here


----------



## March786

nycmamaofone said:


> May I ask how much the Kiragami set was? I didn’t see it on the website and can’t stop thinking about it. Thanks!



I'm not the one who purchased the kirigami set


----------



## Bibi25260

March786 said:


> Here are a few of my pieces which my wonderful sister bought over from Heathrow and I’m thrilled to know Selfridges deliver to Dubai - Jo Malone Christmas collection with my favourite scents
> The Gucci bloom cosmetic pouch has been on my list forever! And I love the colours/print on the LV bandeaux


ooohh wow     LOVE everything! Amazing haul!! 
Maybe not a good thing Harrods delivering to Dubai


----------



## Bibi25260

Annabella4 said:


> I just could not resist this
> 
> View attachment 4256819


Soo cute!


----------



## BagLady14

I bought an LV pochette metis while on vacation.  I think it's kind of redundant to the Trendy?  But whatever, I liked it and needed a bag fix.


----------



## nycmamaofone

March786 said:


> I'm not the one who purchased the kirigami set



Oops!! [emoji85]


----------



## March786

Bibi25260 said:


> ooohh wow     LOVE everything! Amazing haul!!
> Maybe not a good thing Harrods delivering to Dubai



Thankyou my dearest bibi This Gucci bloom pouch has been on my radar for the past year, so pleased to finally have it. 
The Jo Malone arrived from Selfridges , I was so happy to receive that yellow box - it reminded me of home  and to top it off I received it tax free  that’s a great thing bibi


----------



## ipsum

March786 said:


> The Jo Malone arrived from Selfridges


Love it! I've got the mini collection and now thinking of getting this one too. Did you need to request LV sample or is it given to all who purchase a scarf?


----------



## March786

ipsum said:


> Love it! I've got the mini collection and now thinking of getting this one too. Did you need to request LV sample or is it given to all who purchase a scarf?



My sister picked up the LV bandeaux at Heathrow and a few perfume samples were added to her bag


----------



## mimi0087

My first Dior bag.. I wanted something small and practical, but not as small as CHANEL's WOC.


----------



## Ramai

Kendie26 said:


> Only cause it’s YOU darling Bibi, I just scrolled thru Bal forum threads & re-copied it for you


That's a lovely bag.


----------



## tenyongie

mimi0087 said:


> My first Dior bag.. I wanted something small and practical, but not as small as CHANEL's WOC.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4258515


so beautiful!


----------



## Kendie26

Ramai said:


> That's a lovely bag.


Kind thanks Ramai! It’s my favorite of my Bal family


----------



## Bibi25260

March786 said:


> Thankyou my dearest bibi This Gucci bloom pouch has been on my radar for the past year, so pleased to finally have it.
> The Jo Malone arrived from Selfridges , I was so happy to receive that yellow box - it reminded me of home  and to top it off I received it tax free  that’s a great thing bibi


Yes tax free always good  
Enjoy your goodies!


----------



## Bibi25260

mimi0087 said:


> My first Dior bag.. I wanted something small and practical, but not as small as CHANEL's WOC.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4258515


Oh how gorgeous, the studs gives the bag that little extra! Congrats!!
Can it be worn crossbody?


----------



## Bibi25260

BagLady14 said:


> I bought an LV pochette metis while on vacation.  I think it's kind of redundant to the Trendy?  But whatever, I liked it and needed a bag fix.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4258083
> View attachment 4258085


A bit similar (model) but totally different style, congrats it's cute!


----------



## XCCX

Major distraction..


----------



## mimi0087

Bibi25260 said:


> Oh how gorgeous, the studs gives the bag that little extra! Congrats!!
> Can it be worn crossbody?



Yes  I'm 5"5


----------



## Irene7899

Cute Catogram collection from LV


----------



## angelicskater16

My new Vintage Alhambra Ring & Pendant in rose gold & diamond  ♥️♥️♥️♥️ ..... I’m so addicted


----------



## luvlux64

I needed a clutch for Christmas Parties and got myself this! Perfect  ... the Gucci Dionysus super mini in red velvet 
(The Chanel WOCs are just too pricey )


----------



## aurora29

Loving this gift from hubby from an “under the radar” brand Moynat


----------



## Kendie26

luvlux64 said:


> I needed a clutch for Christmas Parties and got myself this! Perfect  ... the Gucci Dionysus super mini in red velvet
> (The Chanel WOCs are just too pricey )
> View attachment 4273262
> 
> View attachment 4273261


OoooLaLa girlfriend!very chic & sexy....LOVE it. I’ve been dying for a small Dionysus for a long time nowExquisite choice!


----------



## Kendie26

aurora29 said:


> Loving this gift from hubby from an “under the radar” brand Moynat


Congrats & what a sensational gift from your hubby! Love this color combo! Moynat makes phenomenal bags...impeccable designs & quality! Enjoy


----------



## luvlux64

Kendie26 said:


> OoooLaLa girlfriend!very chic & sexy....LOVE it. I’ve been dying for a small Dionysus for a long time nowExquisite choice!


Thanks sweet @Kendie26 ! Love it, BUT, doesn’t fit my iPhone 6s+ ... waiting for my (iphone) XR to arrive & fingers crossed  ... but will still keep it as it is perfect for my Christmas party outfit 
= Black velvet (décolleté) top & black velvet blazer


----------



## lesbelleschoses_

Dextersmom said:


> Lovely jacket and cool boots.





luvlux64 said:


> Hi guys, hope everyone is a having a beautiful Spring weather week  . Just wanted to share my Zara tweed jacket
> View attachment 4078029
> 
> Been reading some of your posts @Kendie26  & @Vanana ... I agree, it’s hard to find comfortable, fashionable & stylish shoes! I envy people that could wear FLATS  ... As much as I would love to own a ballerina flats, Chanel (super flat) thong sandals, and Gucci (flat & stiff) sneakers... I just can’t   ... I’ve been admiring the Chloe Susanna Biker boots for a while now... so, went to the store, tried it on & nope ... not comfy (for my feet) for C$2k price tag!!!
> So, went to my “comfortable shoe store” where I get Asics for work (hospital) - Asics is the only shoes I can last standing for 10 hours a day  - then I found these Gerry Weber biker boots! It’s the sister company of Josef Siebel. It’s very comfy & it’s Chloe Susanna Inspired style  with a fraction of the cost
> View attachment 4078027
> View attachment 4078028



Such a cool find!! Because they look inspired and not copied at least in my opinion. Love the jacket too. Do you think Chloé Susanna boots are still something to buy? I love them, always did and finally feel that maybe my time has come, but a little worried if I should really splurge that much...


----------



## luvlux64

lesbelleschoses_ said:


> Such a cool find!! Because they look inspired and not copied at least in my opinion. Love the jacket too. Do you think Chloé Susanna boots are still something to buy? I love them, always did and finally feel that maybe my time has come, but a little worried if I should really splurge that much...


Thank you! Comfort for me is priceless  ... if it’s comfortable for you & you love it, why not. Go for it


----------



## XCCX

Hello!

Allow me to reveal where I have been lately....

I got my first oran sandals! Yay! Love the gold color and can’t be any happier, thing is, they really aren’t the best for narrow feet. I got 39.5 (I’m usually 39.5 or 40) and i feel they are already loose before using them and I can slide my foot forward as you can see. 

Are these too small? Or ok since my feet are narrow?

I could use all the help here, so torn!

Thank you.


----------



## m_ichele

XCCX said:


> Hello!
> 
> Allow me to reveal where I have been lately....
> 
> I got my first oran sandals! Yay! Love the gold color and can’t be any happier, thing is, they really aren’t the best for narrow feet. I got 39.5 (I’m usually 39.5 or 40) and i feel they are already loose before using them and I can slide my foot forward as you can see.
> 
> Are these too small? Or ok since my feet are narrow?
> 
> I could use all the help here, so torn!
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> View attachment 4279965
> View attachment 4279966
> View attachment 4279967
> View attachment 4279968
> View attachment 4279969



They look small [emoji51] your heels hang over  a little bit as do your big toes


----------



## lesbelleschoses_

m_ichele said:


> They look small [emoji51] your heels hang over  a little bit as do your big toes



I think so too.


----------



## Kisa

I said the price increases were too much, might as well buy Hermes, and then I did... good excuse right?


----------



## Kisa

XCCX said:


> Hello!
> 
> Allow me to reveal where I have been lately....
> 
> I got my first oran sandals! Yay! Love the gold color and can’t be any happier, thing is, they really aren’t the best for narrow feet. I got 39.5 (I’m usually 39.5 or 40) and i feel they are already loose before using them and I can slide my foot forward as you can see.
> 
> Are these too small? Or ok since my feet are narrow?



I think they are too small - can you exchange them?


----------



## XCCX

Kisa said:


> I think they are too small - can you exchange them?



Yes I can, but I don’t feel the bigger ones will work since these are already wide for me. I might stick to these as I believe/hope will be more comfortable in walking and my foot won’t slide forward too much to wide front.

So torn!


----------



## EJsMommy1

My first Prada purchase.. a mini nylon bucket bag that comes with an adjustable crossbody strap! Anyone care to share if they like this or not?


----------



## Ellen409

Happy holidays...to me....okay, to everyone.


----------



## March786

XCCX said:


> Major distraction..
> 
> View attachment 4259294
> View attachment 4259297
> View attachment 4259299


That's a stunning collection!


----------



## OCMomof3

DH just gave me this Epi Noe with gorgeous bandeau as an early Christmas present! [emoji319]This is a big deal because he prefers the aesthetic of Chanel, doesn’t like LV, and doesn’t normally surprise me with bags; I choose my own. LV is my original love that brought me to PF![emoji173]️


----------



## Iamminda

OCMomof3 said:


> View attachment 4284635
> 
> DH just gave me this Epi Noe with gorgeous bandeau as an early Christmas present! [emoji319]This is a big deal because he prefers the aesthetic of Chanel, doesn’t like LV, and doesn’t normally surprise me with bags; I choose my own. LV is my original love that brought me to PF![emoji173]️



Your DH did great .  This Epi Neo Noe is seriously gorgeous especially with this perfect bandeau. Love the various carrying options this bag has.   I think this color combo is my favorite.  Congrats and enjoy.


----------



## Kisa

OCMomof3 said:


> View attachment 4284635
> 
> DH just gave me this Epi Noe with gorgeous bandeau as an early Christmas present! [emoji319]This is a big deal because he prefers the aesthetic of Chanel, doesn’t like LV, and doesn’t normally surprise me with bags; I choose my own. LV is my original love that brought me to PF![emoji173]️



This combo is stunning, he did great!


----------



## OCMomof3

Iamminda said:


> Your DH did great .  This Epi Neo Noe is seriously gorgeous especially with this perfect bandeau. Love the various carrying options this bag has.   I think this color combo is my favorite.  Congrats and enjoy.


 Thank you!  I am quite impressed with him!


----------



## OCMomof3

Kisa said:


> This combo is stunning, he did great!


Thank you so much!


----------



## MsCho

So after a Chanel overload and buying about 4 pieces in a matter of 3 weeks people around me were like “if your going to spend so much money why don’t you just buy an Hermes?”  So that got me thinking... hmm... maybe I should. Lol. I wasn’t prepared to dish out 15K so I looked “pre-loved” and got this baby last week! Color looks different depending on lighting. But I’ll be back to Chanel next week. I have my eye on an exotic since they’re stopping production. Someone cut up my credit cards!


----------



## bunnie159

Oh,well...my LA's vacation was very good for me )))))


----------



## Law

OCMomof3 said:


> View attachment 4284635
> 
> DH just gave me this Epi Noe with gorgeous bandeau as an early Christmas present! [emoji319]This is a big deal because he prefers the aesthetic of Chanel, doesn’t like LV, and doesn’t normally surprise me with bags; I choose my own. LV is my original love that brought me to PF![emoji173]️



Ooh what a stunner, I’m so tempted by the neo noe, this combo of black and red is too nice, your husband did very well with his choice considering he is not an LV fan himself! 

Enjoy in good heath OCmomof3 :cheers:


----------



## luvlux64

XCCX said:


> Hello!
> 
> Allow me to reveal where I have been lately....
> 
> I got my first oran sandals! Yay! Love the gold color and can’t be any happier, thing is, they really aren’t the best for narrow feet. I got 39.5 (I’m usually 39.5 or 40) and i feel they are already loose before using them and I can slide my foot forward as you can see.
> 
> Are these too small? Or ok since my feet are narrow?
> 
> I could use all the help here, so torn!
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> View attachment 4279965
> View attachment 4279966
> View attachment 4279967
> View attachment 4279968
> View attachment 4279969


I think the width is just right on you but maybe the length is a little short. Maybe go half a size up. Hth


----------



## Sparkletastic

Bday presents from Mr. Sparkle:

Dior Ultra Black Studded Diorama WOC


Tom Ford Miranda Sunnies 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Diamond choker 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Can’t wait til Christmas!!


----------



## baghagg

Sparkletastic said:


> Bday presents from Mr. Sparkle:
> 
> Dior Ultra Black Studded Diorama WOC
> View attachment 4287245
> 
> Tom Ford Miranda Sunnies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4287246
> 
> Diamond choker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4287247
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can’t wait til Christmas!!


Beautiful!  Happy birthday to you [emoji445][emoji444]


----------



## manomi

Sparkletastic said:


> Bday presents from Mr. Sparkle:
> 
> Dior Ultra Black Studded Diorama WOC
> View attachment 4287245
> 
> Tom Ford Miranda Sunnies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4287246
> 
> Diamond choker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4287247
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can’t wait til Christmas!!


WOW! beautiful pieces..The choker is especially stunning. Would you mind telling me where you got it from?


----------



## OCMomof3

Law said:


> Ooh what a stunner, I’m so tempted by the neo noe, this combo of black and red is too nice, your husband did very well with his choice considering he is not an LV fan himself!
> 
> Enjoy in good heath OCmomof3 :cheers:


Thank you!  It's actually navy and red.


----------



## Law

OCMomof3 said:


> Thank you!  It's actually navy and red.



Oops I’m going colour blind in my advancing years! It’s gorgeous none the less


----------



## OCMomof3

Law said:


> Oops I’m going colour blind in my advancing years! It’s gorgeous none the less


Haha!  I know the feeling!


----------



## XCCX

luvlux64 said:


> I think the width is just right on you but maybe the length is a little short. Maybe go half a size up. Hth



I had to stick to it only because of the width, the bigger size was too wide.

Thank you!


----------



## undercoverLuxury

Irene7899 said:


> Cute Catogram collection from LV
> View attachment 4264118



Ahhhh I’ve been looking everywhere for the brown Catogram twilly! So envious


----------



## Venessa84

Sparkletastic said:


> Bday presents from Mr. Sparkle:
> 
> Dior Ultra Black Studded Diorama WOC
> View attachment 4287245
> 
> Tom Ford Miranda Sunnies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4287246
> 
> Diamond choker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4287247
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can’t wait til Christmas!!



Amazing presents! Happy birthday!! [emoji324]


----------



## Venessa84

Mr. Dior got me good. Always loved the Diorama and when I saw this satchel version it had me sold. I now realize every collection needs a silver bag. I couldn’t resist the wallet and card holder too! 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Dolce & Gabbana had these gorgeous silver shoes which I think will be a nice touch when dressing up the Dior 
	

		
			
		

		
	





My mom insisted my daughter will get a lot of use from this D&G heart crossbody and the K (for my daughter Kennedy) from Fendi was too cute to pass up


----------



## mssmelanie

picked up these black loubs on sale for $375 and another pair in nude!  original  price was $895!


----------



## whiteswan1010

First off I wish all TPF forum members a Happy and healthy New year.  Enjoy!! 

My new Gucci Brixton's which are incredibly soft, slimming, elongating on the foot and feminine to match my 3 jumbo classic flaps.  And the "beige" is the exact color of my beige clair which is not easy to find!  I attached pic of my Chanel Jumbo's.


----------



## Chanelandco

whiteswan1010 said:


> First off I wish all TPF forum members a Happy and healthy New year.  Enjoy!!
> 
> My new Gucci Brixton's which are incredibly soft, slimming, elongating on the foot and feminine to match my 3 jumbo classic flaps.  And the "beige" is the exact color of my beige clair which is not easy to find!  I attached pic of my Chanel Jumbo's.
> 
> View attachment 4290622
> 
> 
> View attachment 4290634
> 
> 
> View attachment 4290650


Beautiful collection !


----------



## BigAkoya

whiteswan1010 said:


> First off I wish all TPF forum members a Happy and healthy New year.  Enjoy!!
> 
> My new Gucci Brixton's which are incredibly soft, slimming, elongating on the foot and feminine to match my 3 jumbo classic flaps.  And the "beige" is the exact color of my beige clair which is not easy to find!  I attached pic of my Chanel Jumbo's.
> 
> View attachment 4290622
> 
> 
> View attachment 4290634
> 
> 
> View attachment 4290650



You hit the jackpot!  Wow wow wow!  Those are gorgeous!  You have a beautiful bag and shoe collection!


----------



## whiteswan1010

Chanelandco said:


> Beautiful collection !


Thank you


willeyi said:


> You hit the jackpot!  Wow wow wow!  Those are gorgeous!  You have a beautiful bag and shoe collection!



Thank you @willeyi  and Chanelandco.


----------



## OCMomof3

whiteswan1010 said:


> First off I wish all TPF forum members a Happy and healthy New year.  Enjoy!!
> 
> My new Gucci Brixton's which are incredibly soft, slimming, elongating on the foot and feminine to match my 3 jumbo classic flaps.  And the "beige" is the exact color of my beige clair which is not easy to find!  I attached pic of my Chanel Jumbo's.
> 
> View attachment 4290622
> 
> 
> View attachment 4290634
> 
> 
> View attachment 4290650


Congrats! All are such a great match to your bags!  I think Gucci makes wonderful shoes and the Brixton is my favorite!


----------



## itsbella

Kisa said:


> I said the price increases were too much, might as well buy Hermes, and then I did... good excuse right?


----------



## whiteswan1010

OCMomof3 said:


> Congrats! All are such a great match to your bags!  I think Gucci makes wonderful shoes and the Brixton is my favorite!


@OCMomof3  Yes they sure are, I couldn't believe it when the beige popped up.  They are at Barney's and Luisaviaroma.  Neiman Marcus as well but that's the only places if your interested.  So comfy, I love them too!


----------



## Hellogoodbye21

Christmas haul! Happy new year everyone!!


----------



## fashionmaven999

Hellogoodbye21 said:


> Christmas haul! Happy new year everyone!!



What a haul! Merry Christmas to you!


----------



## REAHKHAYE

Happy 2019 everyone hope you all had a good holiday break!

Since I'm on island ban for handbags...my shoe fetish continues lol

Took me few months to find these specific style and color tia for letting me share


----------



## Venessa84

REAHKHAYE said:


> Happy 2019 everyone hope you all had a good holiday break!
> 
> Since I'm on island ban for handbags...my shoe fetish continues lol
> 
> Took me few months to find these specific style and color tia for letting me share


These are hot! I'm a big fan of the rock studs.


----------



## danilux

Hermes b30 Togo with rose gold hw, I am swoon [emoji847]


----------



## tenyongie

YSL Medium Monogram!!!! I recently sold my vintage Chanel Medium 2.55 and...no regrets!!!! Love the length of this baby crossbody. Looks really good too )


----------



## EJsMommy1

Beautiful! How long is the chain strap for this beauty?


----------



## mssmelanie

these Loubs came in today. I think they will be good “wearable “ staple shoes.


----------



## whiteswan1010

Hellogoodbye21 said:


> Christmas haul! Happy new year everyone!!



@Hellogoodbye21  Wow, wow.  I just love the Constance H color and all.  What a classic beauty- enjoy!


----------



## Kendie26

mssmelanie said:


> these Loubs came in today. I think they will be good “wearable “ staple shoes.


 LOVE LOVE LOVE. NEED NEED NEED, I NEED THESE!! THey look SO gorgeous on you @mssmelanie


----------



## mssmelanie

Kendie26 said:


> LOVE LOVE LOVE. NEED NEED NEED, I NEED THESE!! THey look SO gorgeous on you @mssmelanie



Oh thank you!  I got them on sale for $375.90. Perhaps u can call ur SAKS SA and see if they can order it for u. I got the black in store and they ordered these for me in nude


----------



## Law

I’m on Ban island from Chanel as I need to save for my next bag () but I had these items on my wish list and managed to get them all on sale woohoo 

All items are from Claudie Pierlot...


----------



## Kendie26

Law said:


> I’m on Ban island from Chanel as I need to save for my next bag () but I had these items on my wish list and managed to get them all on sale woohoo
> 
> All items are from Claudie Pierlot...
> 
> View attachment 4297090
> 
> View attachment 4297091
> 
> View attachment 4297092


 Ooolala my chic girlfriend ! Loving that bag& i totally see you rocking those gorgeous boots!Fab choices


----------



## angelicskater16

My new Christian Dior Oblique Shawl/Throw & Hermes Mules


----------



## XCCX

I’ve been there (the LV world) for a while now...




Damage in 3 months:


----------



## March786

XCCX said:


> I’ve been there (the LV world) for a while now...
> 
> View attachment 4298999
> 
> 
> Damage in 3 months:
> 
> View attachment 4299002
> 
> View attachment 4299001


wow that's a stunning collection, and all in 3 months????!!! we are twins on a quite a few pieces  

congratulations and enjoy them they are beautiful. 
I'm still reluctant to part my cash here in Dubai I am beginning to miss Heathrow/London too much


----------



## Law

Kendie26 said:


> Ooolala my chic girlfriend ! Loving that bag& i totally see you rocking those gorgeous boots!Fab choices



Merci ma belle! Definitely feeling the 70’s French girl chic


----------



## XCCX

March786 said:


> wow that's a stunning collection, and all in 3 months????!!! we are twins on a quite a few pieces
> 
> congratulations and enjoy them they are beautiful.
> I'm still reluctant to part my cash here in Dubai I am beginning to miss Heathrow/London too much



Yes, it happened so fast. I’m banned! Lol

Both my NeoNoe and Neverfull were from Dubai 

What are we twins in?


----------



## Jill N

My new Love diamond cuff..[emoji173]️


----------



## Jill N




----------



## Elegantlytwist

Took a 3 weeks holiday around the Eastern Europe and then Hong Kong, had to collect SOME souvenirs


----------



## March786

XCCX said:


> Yes, it happened so fast. I’m banned! Lol
> 
> Both my NeoNoe and Neverfull were from Dubai
> 
> What are we twins in?


I have the Neverful, Pochette Metis, mini Pochette accessories and the key holder,

I went into Dubai Mall looking for a few pieces - the Christmas illustration collection with the lion on and they had only offered them to VIP clients so I had to order from my SA in the uk - wasn't very impressed with that tbh. 
LV should have an international client database


----------



## March786

Elegantlytwist said:


> Took a 3 weeks holiday around the Eastern Europe and then Hong Kong, had to collect SOME souvenirs [emoji3]


Wow love all your purchases! So pretty [emoji7]


----------



## Elegantlytwist

March786 said:


> Wow love all your purchases! So pretty [emoji7]


Thanks so much!


----------



## NY-LON

These came home with me yesterday. I spotted them in the window of the MB boutique in London. I tried them on and suddenly had a Carrie Bradshaw moment [emoji846]


----------



## sinny1

Fendi flats


----------



## Venessa84

NY-LON said:


> These came home with me yesterday. I spotted them in the window of the MB boutique in London. I tried them on and suddenly had a Carrie Bradshaw moment [emoji846]



Oh my! These are beautiful!!


----------



## REAHKHAYE

Venessa84 said:


> These are hot! I'm a big fan of the rock studs.


Thanks Venessa84


----------



## Elegantlytwist

Birthday month haul  
Thanks for letting me share


----------



## Venessa84

Elegantlytwist said:


> Birthday month haul
> Thanks for letting me share



Oh my! Can I come celebrate your birthday with you?


----------



## JoRW

Elegantlytwist said:


> Birthday month haul
> Thanks for letting me share


OMG!!! ❤️❤️


----------



## Elegantlytwist

Venessa84 said:


> Oh my! Can I come celebrate your birthday with you?


Would love that!! We can have a few rounds of champagne!


----------



## Elegantlytwist

JoRW said:


> OMG!!! ❤️❤️


Ban island I go!


----------



## Kendie26

Elegantlytwist said:


> Birthday month haul
> Thanks for letting me share


Dayum!!! Happiest Birthday  wishes to you & just WOW on everything!! My eyes go straight to the Dior


----------



## Elegantlytwist

Kendie26 said:


> Dayum!!! Happiest Birthday  wishes to you & just WOW on everything!! My eyes go straight to the Dior


thank you my sweet dearest! you always have the kindest words to say!  I literally bought the last piece of that dior in the whole of Hong Kong


----------



## Jill N

My new iPhone folio for my max..[emoji173]️


----------



## XCCX

Hello!

Oops I did it again!

I wanted a pair of shoes that can match certain outfits and also go with my LV pieces.. what do you guys think?


----------



## fashionmaven999

XCCX said:


> Hello!
> 
> Oops I did it again!
> 
> I wanted a pair of shoes that can match certain outfits and also go with my LV pieces.. what do you guys think?
> 
> View attachment 4316187



[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Jill N

My new toiletry pouch 19..[emoji173]️ perfect 
size for my urban spirit backpack.


----------



## Jill N

Jill N said:


> My new toiletry pouch 19..[emoji173]️ perfect
> size for my urban spirit backpack.


----------



## happiness07

XCCX said:


> Hello!
> 
> Oops I did it again!
> 
> I wanted a pair of shoes that can match certain outfits and also go with my LV pieces.. what do you guys think?
> 
> View attachment 4316187


Love love .metallics esp gold are the new neutrals ..Enjoy


----------



## XCCX

happiness07 said:


> Love love .metallics esp gold are the new neutrals ..Enjoy



I totally agree with you and I absolutely love metallics but this particular one had to go back, the replacement though is .... will post it!


----------



## XCCX

So I returned the rockstuds and ordered the beige CHANEL turnlock sandals (will post when it arrives) and while waiting...


----------



## kc_mae

I’ve had my eye on this Hermes beauty for a while now, and finally the right color came along! My new etoupe Picotin 22 in Clemence leather is divine!


----------



## angelicskater16

Picked up some new items from a few brands.


----------



## March786

XCCX said:


> Hello!
> 
> Oops I did it again!
> 
> I wanted a pair of shoes that can match certain outfits and also go with my LV pieces.. what do you guys think?
> 
> View attachment 4316187


Stunning! love Val's and those are a beautiful colour


----------



## March786

XCCX said:


> So I returned the rockstuds and ordered the beige CHANEL turnlock sandals (will post when it arrives) and while waiting...
> 
> View attachment 4326861


Love these too! - anything gold or neutral


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

XCCX said:


> So I returned the rockstuds and ordered the beige CHANEL turnlock sandals (will post when it arrives) and while waiting...
> 
> View attachment 4326861


Are these tts. I find Gucci runs a little big. Love them and thinking of getting a pair.


----------



## XCCX

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Are these tts. I find Gucci runs a little big. Love them and thinking of getting a pair.



Yes, they ran big for me, I’m usually 39.5-40 mostly 40 and got these in 39


----------



## rachelburton17

I'm holding strong! I haven't order any new ones.


----------



## B4GBuff

Don’t know if this counts but my favourite and most used fragrance now is Chanel Gabrielle. However I recently found YSL Mon Paris Couture and bought some... so now I alternate.


----------



## Jill N

My new LV keepall. ❤️


----------



## Venessa84

I gave up on Chanel making the perfect red for me and decided to purchase the medium Lady Dior and Mitzah with my initial to help celebrate my birthday 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Also ended up picking the tribales earrings and Dior sunnies


----------



## Tina_Bina

Got interested in goyard since it’s raining a lot in LA right now... and I purchased my first mini Saigon in pink


----------



## mssmelanie

Picked up these holy grail CL boots on sale!!  Originally 1995, marked down to 798 and then I had $325 worth of SAKS first gcs!  Out of pocket $473 for almost $2000 CLs!!!!  Ahhh!!  I can’t even tell u how happy I am. They had a size 6 left as well.


----------



## Jill N

My new Cartier trinity bracelet..[emoji173]️


----------



## lovieluvslux

sinny1 said:


> Fendi flats



I've been stalking these flats. I want to try the same flats with the short heel.


----------



## Bridgidu

Missed this last fall, finally got my hands on the few pieces reissued for spring[emoji5]


----------



## SouthTampa

Venessa84 said:


> I gave up on Chanel making the perfect red for me and decided to purchase the medium Lady Dior and Mitzah with my initial to help celebrate my birthday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4335142
> 
> 
> Also ended up picking the tribales earrings and Dior sunnies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4335149
> View attachment 4335151


I just love the packaging of Dior.


----------



## Hellogoodbye21

Happy Valentine’s Day everyone!! Sharing some of my new purchases over the last one month


----------



## Venessa84

Probably no more cheating or even shopping for a little while. Dior got me good with the Diorever, these pearls, and brooch...


----------



## sinny1

lovieluvslux said:


> I've been stalking these flats. I want to try the same flats with the short heel.


I like how they are classic without being too loud! They just have a different look to them, haven’t worn them yet cause of the weather but I can’t wait! The ones with heel look so nice too.


----------



## sinny1

Just got this Balenciaga wallet on chain. It’s so comfortable and handy, I can’t stop using it!


----------



## pfsheen




----------



## FP03

Just got these, they are fabulous


----------



## Venessa84

FP03 said:


> Just got these, they are fabulous
> 
> View attachment 4349728



These are cool!


----------



## RitaLA

Mini Pochette.  Called my SA today and asked her what would be the chances of getting one .... she said very slim. We hang up and 10 min later she calls me letting me know that she went through the new shipment and look what she saw !!!!! Score lol


----------



## Nerja

My first VCA:  Vintage Alhambra earrings in rose gold.  A very special treat from Paris!  I've been wanting these for a long time, so I'm thrilled!!


----------



## Bibi25260

Venessa84 said:


> I gave up on Chanel making the perfect red for me and decided to purchase the medium Lady Dior and Mitzah with my initial to help celebrate my birthday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4335142
> 
> 
> Also ended up picking the tribales earrings and Dior sunnies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4335149
> View attachment 4335151





Venessa84 said:


> Probably no more cheating or even shopping for a little while. Dior got me good with the Diorever, these pearls, and brooch...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4344247


Wow what an amazing Dior haul!! And that red Lady Dior is stunning!!  clear why you couldn't wait any longer for a red Chanel.


----------



## Venessa84

Bibi25260 said:


> Wow what an amazing Dior haul!! And that red Lady Dior is stunning!!  clear why you couldn't wait any longer for a red Chanel.



Thank you so much!! The last few reds from Chanel have been too orange or too pink and then boom this little lady in red seemed perfect. Now I’m thinking what else from Dior do I need...and so the addiction begins...lol.


----------



## Ciciminx

Hey Ladies,
Purchased a pre-loved Lambskin CF over this past Xmas holiday from FASHIONPHILE.  It was a complete disaster (never again) 1st preloved purchase gone horribly wrong.  But that’s an entirely different story for another forum room shall I choose to vent.  However, I returned the bag and decided that instead of buying anything CHANEL (last year was busy) this year I’d start one hell of a designer shoe collection. 
I’m in my early thirties and felt it about time to start collecting timeless classic footwear.  Shoes that will stand the test of time and trends.  So each month I will purchase a new pair.  With the help of you lovely knowledgeable ladies I’ll be sure to invest wisely.  Please recommend any shoes you think I should consider.  These are my Jan., Feb., & Mar. picks.  I haven’t worn any out yet.  Trying to break them in for they day I debut them .  Some are harder than others (CL’s ).


----------



## CupsofJosephine

Nerja said:


> My first VCA:  Vintage Alhambra earrings in rose gold.  A very special treat from Paris!  I've been wanting these for a long time, so I'm thrilled!!
> 
> View attachment 4355701


AH! Stunning! Congrats and enjoy your beautiful piece!


----------



## Nerja

CupsofJosephine said:


> AH! Stunning! Congrats and enjoy your beautiful piece!


Thank you very much!


----------



## plue89

Ciciminx said:


> Hey Ladies,
> Purchased a pre-loved Lambskin CF over this past Xmas holiday from FASHIONPHILE.  It was a complete disaster (never again) 1st preloved purchase gone horribly wrong.  But that’s an entirely different story for another forum room shall I choose to vent.  However, I returned the bag and decided that instead of buying anything CHANEL (last year was busy) this year I’d start one hell of a designer shoe collection.
> I’m in my early thirties and felt it about time to start collecting timeless classic footwear.  Shoes that will stand the test of time and trends.  So each month I will purchase a new pair.  With the help of you lovely knowledgeable ladies I’ll be sure to invest wisely.  Please recommend any shoes you think I should consider.  These are my Jan., Feb., & Mar. picks.  I haven’t worn any out yet.  Trying to break them in for they day I debut them .  Some are harder than others (CL’s ).


Ooh I love the black Valentino’s!!! So so pretty. I think you made real great picks!


----------



## Ciciminx

plue89 said:


> Ooh I love the black Valentino’s!!! So so pretty. I think you made real great picks!


Thanks so much. I really loved the tone on tone rockstuds. Easier to pair with all shades of jewelry.  I truly plan to put miles on all these shoes.


----------



## luvlux64

Promised myself that this year will all be about jewelries! Note to self: I have enough bags  


My rose gold & white gold love wedding band stack with my 25 year old eternity ring in yellow gold 


Hubby’s Love Ring in rose gold


----------



## Gjminton

Ciciminx said:


> Hey Ladies,
> Purchased a pre-loved Lambskin CF over this past Xmas holiday from FASHIONPHILE.  It was a complete disaster (never again) 1st preloved purchase gone horribly wrong.  But that’s an entirely different story for another forum room shall I choose to vent.  However, I returned the bag and decided that instead of buying anything CHANEL (last year was busy) this year I’d start one hell of a designer shoe collection.
> I’m in my early thirties and felt it about time to start collecting timeless classic footwear.  Shoes that will stand the test of time and trends.  So each month I will purchase a new pair.  With the help of you lovely knowledgeable ladies I’ll be sure to invest wisely.  Please recommend any shoes you think I should consider.  These are my Jan., Feb., & Mar. picks.  I haven’t worn any out yet.  Trying to break them in for they day I debut them .  Some are harder than others (CL’s ).



I think next you need the iconic Manolo Blahnik Hangisis.


----------



## OCMomof3

Celine small Big Bag in black.  My first Celine, a beautiful, classic style.


----------



## Ciciminx

Gjminton said:


> I think next you need the iconic Manolo Blahnik Hangisis.


Will look those up.  Thanks for your advice.


----------



## Jill N

My new Rolex Just Date 41mm


----------



## CrazyCool01

Ciciminx said:


> Hey Ladies,
> Purchased a pre-loved Lambskin CF over this past Xmas holiday from FASHIONPHILE.  It was a complete disaster (never again) 1st preloved purchase gone horribly wrong.  But that’s an entirely different story for another forum room shall I choose to vent.  However, I returned the bag and decided that instead of buying anything CHANEL (last year was busy:facepalm[emoji4] this year I’d start one hell of a designer shoe collection.
> I’m in my early thirties and felt it about time to start collecting timeless classic footwear.  Shoes that will stand the test of time and trends.  So each month I will purchase a new pair.  With the help of you lovely knowledgeable ladies I’ll be sure to invest wisely.  Please recommend any shoes you think I should consider.  These are my Jan., Feb., & Mar. picks.  I haven’t worn any out yet.  Trying to break them in for they day I debut them [emoji3].  Some are harder than others (CL’s ).



Chanel Slingbacks/pumps and dior ja’diors are great options


----------



## Ciciminx

CrazyCool01 said:


> Chanel Slingbacks/pumps and dior ja’diors are great options


 
Thanks for your recommendations. 


The DIOR J’adior slingbacks have definitely caught my eye.  Well one specific pair with dots and crystals.  Apparently, I’m late on seeing this seasonal style.  Seems to be sold out in the higher heel height.  However, I will cross my fingers.  Maybe I’ll get my hands on some.


----------



## LouisV76

a dream came true [emoji177]


----------



## Ciciminx

Ciciminx said:


> Thanks for your recommendations.
> 
> 
> The DIOR J’adior slingbacks have definitely caught my eye.  Well one specific pair with dots and crystals.  Apparently, I’m late on seeing this seasonal style.  Seems to be sold out in the higher heel height.  However, I will cross my fingers.  Maybe I’ll get my hands on some.
> 
> [/ATTACH]


 GUESS WHAT I FOUND!!! J’ADIOR
My April Shoe....


----------



## angelicskater16

Couldn’t decided which Balmain sweaters I liked more so I opted to order both.♥️♥️♥️♥️


----------



## mssmelanie

I recently discovered this brand at Barneys!  I was so drawn to this bag and found it quite interesting. It’s by Sonia Rykiel. I was also debating on the bucket version but just felt this shape made it more unique even though the bucket bag was probably more functional for me.


----------



## luvlux64

I was willing to be unfaithful to Chanel for this... 
Visited Chanel Saint Tropez & LV Saint Tropez


----------



## Jill N

My new YSL medium college ..


----------



## rulebabe

My latest comfort shoes


----------



## PurpleRabbit

My new summer baby.


----------



## artax

Hermès Oran flats


----------



## chippylover

nycmamaofone said:


> View attachment 4017930
> 
> 
> I needed a new work tote and the Louis Vuitton Iena MM in Damier Ebene fit the bill!



How is it holding up? Any cons ?


----------



## mssmelanie

I’m out of town for work, so I always like to pick up a little souvenir! I originally wanted the wallet on a chain and then I saw this!


----------



## Elegantlytwist

Some Choos don’t hurt!


----------



## nycmamaofone

chippylover said:


> How is it holding up? Any cons ?



I love my Iena and have been using it everyday for work nonstop since I got it and it looks great. Honestly I have not babied it one iota and I can be rough on my everyday work bag, but looking at it you couldn’t tell at all. It’s a great buy. Very spacious but lightweight and durable. Nearly waterproof. Very pleased with it!


----------



## chippylover

nycmamaofone said:


> I love my Iena and have been using it everyday for work nonstop since I got it and it looks great. Honestly I have not babied it one iota and I can be rough on my everyday work bag, but looking at it you couldn’t tell at all. It’s a great buy. Very spacious but lightweight and durable. Nearly waterproof. Very pleased with it!



Thanks for the feeeback. Do you use an organiser ? Is it very saggy if I don’t use one ?


----------



## nycmamaofone

chippylover said:


> Thanks for the feeeback. Do you use an organiser ? Is it very saggy if I don’t use one ?



Nope, no organizer! It’s not rigid but not saggy either. I’d call it “relaxed” but it also depends on what you put in it. I carry a lot so it never looks saggy.


----------



## MdRs

Elegantlytwist said:


> Some Choos don’t hurt!


Excellent choices, congrats!


----------



## Elegantlytwist

MdRs said:


> Excellent choices, congrats!


Thank you!!!


----------



## chippylover

nycmamaofone said:


> Nope, no organizer! It’s not rigid but not saggy either. I’d call it “relaxed” but it also depends on what you put in it. I carry a lot so it never looks saggy.



Hoping im gonna love it. Hubby buying it for me in a couple of weeks. I won’t be able to try it on though. Can’t wait!


----------



## RitaLA

So excited about this bag .... despite all the issues.  Willing to take a step of faith on this one


----------



## BagLady14

RitaLA said:


> So excited about this bag .... despite all the issues.  Willing to take a step of faith on this one


I have the black one and it's so practical and comfortable that I don't want to switch out to another bag.  I've owned two canvas ones but the empreinte is nicer.  Congratulations!


----------



## chelleyp

Love my new LV bag. It's too cute.


----------



## saltgirl01

mssmelanie said:


> I’m out of town for work, so I always like to pick up a little souvenir! I originally wanted the wallet on a chain and then I saw this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4415582
> View attachment 4415583



J’adore! [emoji219] bee-utiful belt! Do the gems feel quite sturdy? Such a tempting piece!


----------



## mssmelanie

saltgirl01 said:


> J’adore! [emoji219] bee-utiful belt! Do the gems feel quite sturdy? Such a tempting piece!



Yes!  They feel quite sturdy!  I really like this belt. It’s such a different piece. It makes a statement without being too much.


----------



## chippylover

nycmamaofone said:


> Nope, no organizer! It’s not rigid but not saggy either. I’d call it “relaxed” but it also depends on what you put in it. I carry a lot so it never looks saggy.



Just got my iena mm in de! So happy with it can’t wait to start using it. Only thing is I thought it would be bigger? Hopefully it fits a lot!


----------



## josiren

Can someone help me on this as I've been in n out of this for a long long time!!!
I need a Picotin 22 for daily use.  Yet at the same time.. I do feel that having a Mini will be great especially when I just wana carry as little as possible....
There are so many times I grab my whole bag out but I actually do only need my phone n wallet..
Which would u ladies get first.. daily Pico or Mini Square  preferably..
Thanks for helping me to decide.. ^^


----------



## Baglover600

RitaLA said:


> So excited about this bag .... despite all the issues.  Willing to take a step of faith on this one



Love!


----------



## tolliv

I decided to change it up a bit so I recently purchased the MED. Kelly Wallet. Is a very nice piece.


----------



## ilovemydog

I’m late to this but I got these within the last 3 months


----------



## hokatie

My new Céline bell bag, a gift for Mother’s Day .


----------



## Jill N

Really been loving other fashion houses. Past month I bought YSL and Givenchy. Have not loved anything from Chanel  ❤️❤️


----------



## Momof3As

My recent purchases from this week's designer sale at Saks ! It's my first pair of white leather sneakers, not sure yet if it's my style, but I'm loving the Valentino wallet on chain!


It joins my other 2 wocs, and I couldn't be happier!


----------



## mssmelanie

Picked up this from Valentino.com for 40% off!  Love that it can be worn casual or dressy because of the gold hardware.


----------



## sinny1

I had searched and searched for these, no SA on IG could find them, customer service said it was sold out. Then boom I see it on the website a few days ago. I am so happy!


----------



## hokatie

I got this bag from the mid-year designer sales last week.


----------



## Venessa84

Dior and me seem to be best friends right now and I couldn’t resist this orange Dolce & Gabbana


----------



## angelicskater16

My new Hermes Roulis bag ❤️❤️❤️‼️‼️‼️


----------



## March786

luvlux64 said:


> I was willing to be unfaithful to Chanel for this...
> Visited Chanel Saint Tropez & LV Saint Tropez
> View attachment 4401737
> View attachment 4401739


love love love these!


----------



## Jill N

My new YSL small envelope bag with black hardware. ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## mssmelanie

Jill N said:


> My new YSL small envelope bag with black hardware. ❤️❤️❤️


This is hot!


----------



## Jill N

My new GM pouch


----------



## hokatie

Sorry no Chanel for this month! My new and fresh bag and shoes today.


----------



## m_ichele

Fresh from the grand opening of Moynat at South Coast Plaza


----------



## Jill N

I need to stop shopping now. It’s been a busy month...  And I bought a peloton bike.


----------



## angelicskater16

Dior sneakers


----------



## Venessa84

My new obsession... Valentino Rockstud Spike in navy


----------



## Marmotte

My new Pochette Metis Reverse Monogram


----------



## Chanelandco

My new ring : Bulgari Diva ´s dream


----------



## Hellogoodbye21

Shipping myself off to ban island now!!


----------



## angelicskater16

Judith Leiber - Slender Rectangle Shell Stripes clutch bag.


----------



## Ciciminx

My latest shoe buys  and some extra goodies!


----------



## Uptown Luxer

A little late to catch the marmont boat but I am happy I waited. This color is amazing!!!!!  I have the beige disco and it’s a totally different bag


----------



## KirA22

Visiting Lisbon and picked up some treats!


----------



## Marmotte

Received my first Birkin 30 yesterday.
Have to admit that the quality is much higher than Chanel, but so are the prices


----------



## gettinpurseonal

Just gorgeous!! I would love to see modeling shots on your beautiful petite frame! 



Marmotte said:


> Received my first Birkin 30 yesterday.
> Have to admit that the quality is much higher than Chanel, but so are the prices
> View attachment 4513335


----------



## Marmotte

gettinpurseonal said:


> Just gorgeous!! I would love to see modeling shots on your beautiful petite frame!


I will!!
We should start a Tread for Petites (160cm and less)
You still would be allowed as you’re just at the limit


----------



## sparklywacky

I got a Loewe Cushion tote. 

I wish we had a Loewe forum here! I just realized we don’t. Loewe bags have a huge following for a while now too...


----------



## FunBagz

Picked up a Burberry trench and wool scarf.


----------



## Uptown Luxer

FunBagz said:


> Picked up a Burberry trench and wool scarf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4514338


Love the wool scarf!!!!


----------



## FunBagz

Also picked up a couple pair of Valentino boots on sale. Sooo comfortable! Living in FL, the number of boots I own is absurd , but I can’t resist them!


----------



## sinny1

I got this vintage Hermes bracelet


----------



## XCCX

Just added this stunning bracelet..

Now the dilemma, to shorten or not.....


----------



## runner1234

Stunning!


----------



## Lady Butterfly

Supposed to be on “no shopping” month... but can you blame me. She’s so gorgeous.


----------



## plue89

XCCX said:


> Just added this stunning bracelet..
> 
> Now the dilemma, to shorten or not.....
> 
> View attachment 4519465
> View attachment 4519466
> View attachment 4519467
> View attachment 4519468


So gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## B4GBuff

I have been eyeballing the Givenchy GV3 bags for awhile and came across a deal I couldn't pass on. Farfetch had 30% extra off sale items and they had the GV3 fringe bag in black with GHW already 30% off of 3800 regular price. Sale was 2700 and with the extra 30% I got it for 1900 Canadian including the import duty fees.
I was torn on the croc enbossed from new season which was 3000 and this one but the croc wasn't included in the Sale. So that made it easy... please say it's a good looking bag LOL I think the fringes give it a bit of edgy look good for wearing with a little black dress and gold accessories. But hoping it will equally look ok with a pair of jeans too.


----------



## Holliwood

Hermes GP 36


----------



## ilovemylilo

Dauphine MM


----------



## Chanellover2015

Uptown Luxer said:


> A little late to catch the marmont boat but I am happy I waited. This color is amazing!!!!!  I have the beige disco and it’s a totally different bag



I have this bag as well and love it to pieces


----------



## bagjunkie1997

Happy with all my finds from my recent trip to Paris.


----------



## IzzaGee

I bought a pair of Nike AF1 sneakers to match my baby.  


Also hubby surprised me by picking out and buying a Pandora charm.


----------



## plue89

Just arrived yesterday!! Preloved Lady Dior in grey. The lambskin is so soft and luxurious


----------



## plue89

bagjunkie1997 said:


> Happy with all my finds from my recent trip to Paris.
> View attachment 4529454
> 
> View attachment 4529455


What a great haul!!!!!


----------



## hokatie

Picked up a twilly and also got this H bracelet home yesterday ❤️


----------



## XCCX

I have something for cord bracelets..


----------



## FunBagz

For the first time in five years I purchased zero Chanel on our annual pilgrimage to Paris  But we picked up some new wrist candy.  DH got the DayDate (way to gold and big for me  ) and I finally decided on the face color I wanted (struggled between black and ruthenium for way too long).


----------



## MahaM

My first Goyard is this Grey Plumet Bag....
I love it!


----------



## XCCX

Hi!

I didn’t know where else to post this and I do want to hear the opinions of Chanel lovers in particular!

what are your thoughts about these?

I am looking for a super comfortable sneakers, I love the color combo.. I’m just not sure I’ll love it on the longer run because it’s not cc!!!

I’m a die hard Chanel fan and only occasional venture elsewhere..


----------



## shoesshoeshoes

plue89 said:


> View attachment 4532907
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just arrived yesterday!! Preloved Lady Dior in grey. The lambskin is so soft and luxurious


Omg i stilll remember when they released this version. I wanted it so bad but didnt have enough money to buy it then. Congrats on the beauty!!!


----------



## Lalaloopsy12345

XCCX said:


> Hi!
> 
> I didn’t know where else to post this and I do want to hear the opinions of Chanel lovers in particular!
> 
> what are your thoughts about these?
> 
> I am looking for a super comfortable sneakers, I love the color combo.. I’m just not sure I’ll love it on the longer run because it’s not cc!!!
> 
> I’m a die hard Chanel fan and only occasional venture elsewhere..
> 
> 
> View attachment 4686372



If you put them on, and feel like dancing, you should keep them.


----------



## cityivy

Hello all, I love my Chanel bags, but occasionally I will cheat and buy LV, YSL, Balenciaga.  I have had the Lady Dior on my wishlist for years and I finally found a preloved one that was in the right color--a light pink.  Awaiting its arrival and hoping it is as beautiful as it appeared in the photos.  
Would love to see what everyone else cheated on Chanel with!


----------



## getconnected

Just ordered this little beauty from saks! With their current promo, I saved about $250.


----------



## nashpoo

Every time I try, I end up returning the other brand LOL. I applaud you for having a variety of brands in your collection!!


----------



## cityivy

Thank you...i was looking for this thread but couldn't find it


----------



## Venessa84

So much cheating has happened but let’s be honest, my first love is LV 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Celine LE 16 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Gucci Dionysus 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Cartier Love Cuff 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Couldn’t resist another love of mine...Dior


----------



## Jill N

My new preloved Birkin 40. So in love. Glad I went with this size. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Miss CC

FunBagz said:


> For the first time in five years I purchased zero Chanel on our annual pilgrimage to Paris  But we picked up some new wrist candy.  DH got the DayDate (way to gold and big for me  ) and I finally decided on the face color I wanted (struggled between black and ruthenium for way too long).
> View attachment 4555903



Love the gold actually lol. And I’m here to share watches too!  My two toned Rolex datejust. Second pic with my husbands presidential.


----------



## Grande Latte

Jill N said:


> My new preloved Birkin 40. So in love. Glad I went with this size. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4720837
> View attachment 4720838



I loved preloved black birkins. My black 35 GHW one was a preloved as well. To me, black doesn't show wear and tear as much, and you can easily find one that is in really good condition. Black is the default, first birkin color, but many people buy them and realize that they don't use black as much. So you can get really good deals in great conditions.


----------



## Miss CC

Jill N said:


> My new preloved Birkin 40. So in love. Glad I went with this size. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4720837
> View attachment 4720838


 Beautiful Birkin


----------



## Classy_Sam

nashpoo said:


> Every time I try, I end up returning the other brand LOL. I applaud you for having a variety of brands in your collection!!



same here. I still have some Gucci and LV bags in my closet but the only ones getting used are my Chanels.


----------



## Law

Venessa84 said:


> So much cheating has happened but let’s be honest, my first love is LV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4717239
> View attachment 4717241
> View attachment 4717242
> View attachment 4717235
> 
> Celine LE 16
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4717236
> 
> Gucci Dionysus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4717237
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cartier Love Cuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4717238
> 
> Couldn’t resist another love of mine...Dior



My my you’ve been busy! Absolute love the Céline and the LV capucines is super gorgeous!


----------



## amna72

I fell in love with LV AGAIN


----------



## angelicskater16

My new Dior x Rimowa personal clutch ♥️♥️♥️‼️‼️ In love


----------



## OCMomof3

angelicskater16 said:


> My new Dior x Rimowa personal clutch ♥️♥️♥️‼️‼️ In love


That is REALLY great! I love it!


----------



## angelicskater16

Thank you! Can’t wait to take her out for a spin ❤️❤️❤️

QUOTE="OCMomof3, post: 33795807, member: 440338"]That is REALLY great! I love it![/QUOTE]


----------



## cityivy

My first Prada!


----------



## Venessa84

Law said:


> My my you’ve been busy! Absolute love the Céline and the LV capucines is super gorgeous!



Thank you!! Lots of fun shopping happening in 2020.


----------



## Jill N

Coming tomorrow. Can’t wait..  perfect for summer


----------



## cityivy

LV Iena PM in Damier Azur


----------



## ashin121

In the last 7 months, I purchased this. Been trying to expand outside of chanel.


----------



## Lady Stardust

Bumping to share my new Gucci!  Never purchased from them before but I love me a camera bag and a pastel lol I was hooked


----------



## Venessa84

Lady Stardust said:


> Bumping to share my new Gucci!  Never purchased from them before but I love me a camera bag and a pastel lol I was hooked
> 
> View attachment 4777333



Love a beautiful pastel blue!


----------



## Tuned83

I got these about a month ago. Not doing much lux shopping these days for various reasons. But wanted some new sunglasses. Have used them loads since!


----------



## topglamchic

I have been cheating on Chanel. First with this Gucci duffle bag.

 And then believe it!  This is my first coach bag ever!!! Its a belt bag and a crossbody bag (crossbody straps are inside)!  It’s so cute!


----------



## Venessa84

topglamchic said:


> I have been cheating on Chanel. First with this Gucci duffle bag.
> 
> And then believe it!  This is my first coach bag ever!!! Its a belt bag and a crossbody bag (crossbody straps are inside)!  It’s so cute!
> 
> View attachment 4831932
> 
> 
> View attachment 4831933



still loving that Gucci and wanted to comment that your skirt is so fun!


----------



## topglamchic

Venessa84 said:


> still loving that Gucci and wanted to comment that your skirt is so fun!


Venessa84, thank you so much!!  I am still sheltering in place where we are so I’m making a conscious effort to bring fun into the wardrobe.


----------



## OCMomof3

Venessa84 said:


> So much cheating has happened but let’s be honest, my first love is LV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4717239
> View attachment 4717241
> View attachment 4717242
> View attachment 4717235
> 
> Celine LE 16
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4717236
> 
> Gucci Dionysus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4717237
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cartier Love Cuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4717238
> 
> Couldn’t resist another love of mine...Dior


Go Venessa!!! You've been busy!


----------



## OCMomof3

My indulgences this month have been an LV key pouch (loved the Mono version so much I wanted one in DA), a Dior Mitzah, an Hermes twilly, a pair of Jimmy Choos, and another pair of Hermes Oran sandals. Those sandals have the potential to become a problem for me.


----------



## XCCX

Cartier 4 diamond love bracelet in YG
The other box is a gift from my SA, a candle


----------



## Venessa84

XCCX said:


> Cartier 4 diamond love bracelet in YG
> The other box is a gift from my SA, a candle
> 
> View attachment 4834034
> 
> View attachment 4834032



Glad you got this classic beauty before the price increase.


----------



## XCCX

Venessa84 said:


> Glad you got this classic beauty before the price increase.



Yes!!! Super happy too  thank you


----------



## XCCX

Just added the 4 diamond LOVE bracelet last week


----------



## xy9794

XCCX said:


> Just added the 4 diamond LOVE bracelet last week
> 
> View attachment 4841132



whoa very pretty


----------



## XCCX

xy9794 said:


> whoa very pretty


Thank you


----------



## _kiki119_

My medium lady


----------



## lady-dior

Venessa84 said:


> So much cheating has happened but let’s be honest, my first love is LV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4717239
> View attachment 4717241
> View attachment 4717242
> View attachment 4717235
> 
> Celine LE 16
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4717236
> 
> Gucci Dionysus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4717237
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cartier Love Cuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4717238
> 
> Couldn’t resist another love of mine...Dior


Omg, the colour of the Dionysus is gorgeous


----------



## XCCX

My current favorite!


----------



## XCCX

These are not new purchases but I thought they belong here


----------



## valentinavalentino

topglamchic said:


> I have been cheating on Chanel. First with this Gucci duffle bag.
> 
> And then believe it!  This is my first coach bag ever!!! Its a belt bag and a crossbody bag (crossbody straps are inside)!  It’s so cute!
> 
> View attachment 4831932
> 
> 
> View attachment 4831933


that Gucci is so niiice ❤️


----------



## topglamchic

valentinavalentino said:


> that Gucci is so niiice ❤️


Thank you so much @valentinavalentino!  I think it’s for certain tastes.


----------



## Shanneo

I just got this ! My first H


----------



## katandcocoa

Lady Dior cardholder in a pretty pearlescent pink


----------



## Lady Butterfly

My first Cartier. JUC sm bracelet with diamonds in rose gold.  Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Jereni

Not an indulgence yet but OMG just discovered this and am crushing so hard DANG IT!

Someone talk me out of this lol!


----------



## FunBagz

Jereni said:


> Not an indulgence yet but OMG just discovered this and am crushing so hard DANG IT!
> 
> Someone talk me out of this lol!
> View attachment 4967437



Sorry, but I’m no help  Despite not being much of a LV person and being on a bag hiatus for almost 2 years, I jumped on this.  The color is gorgeous!  Good luck resisting!


----------



## Venessa84

Jereni said:


> Not an indulgence yet but OMG just discovered this and am crushing so hard DANG IT!
> 
> Someone talk me out of this lol!
> View attachment 4967437



I’m the worse because I say go for it.


----------



## KirA22

Venessa84 said:


> I’m the worse because I say go for it.


I agree! Its so pretty


----------



## Lady Stardust

My Polène Numéro Un Mini in Gris purchased this month


----------



## OCMomof3

Jereni said:


> Not an indulgence yet but OMG just discovered this and am crushing so hard DANG IT!
> 
> Someone talk me out of this lol!
> View attachment 4967437


I feel your pain! That's gorgeous!!!


----------



## OCMomof3

_kiki119_ said:


> My medium lady
> 
> View attachment 4841167


LOVE the color you chose! And that Mitzah is stunning with it!


----------



## 2manychins

Ordered this on a whim and really like it.  It’s a beautiful red and feels very carefree.


----------



## minnie04

My two caramel family. Just add the Dior Bobby tO my collection but still yet tO find the Chanel caramel . Wish I have All three tO compare pictures side by side ....


----------



## ashin121

minnie04 said:


> My two caramel family. Just add the Dior Bobby tO my collection but still yet tO find the Chanel caramel . Wish I have All three tO compare pictures side by side ....


I love the Dior Bobby!


----------



## XCCX

Latest splurge, WG with 4 diamonds love bracelet


----------



## Tina_Bina

First Kelly 25


----------



## Klaneckya

Tina_Bina said:


> First Kelly 25


Very nice grey. Is this gris mouette?


----------



## Tina_Bina

Klaneckya said:


> Very nice grey. Is this gris mouette?



Ah! I took these photos in the evening. Close, it’s Vert Amande


----------



## Klaneckya

Tina_Bina said:


> Ah! I took these photos in the evening. Close, it’s Vert Amande


Beautiful


----------



## ashin121

My splurge this month. Two Golden Goose shoes and a Moncler jacket.


----------



## cityivy

Cheated on Chanel with Rolex this month...my two new beauties


----------



## am1ly

Goyard and LV this month


----------



## PrincessTingTing

Shhhhh.....don’t tell anyone about my 20 pieces of indulgence....


----------



## Jill N

I went back to balenciaga after many years. Neo seems me be more sturdy vs the older version that had worn so bad.


----------



## FunBagz

Some LV (Empreinte Neverfull in black and turtle done and Pochette Felicia in turtle dove) and a Gucci key pouch for storing my cords & earphones.


----------



## 880

Dior RTW and bags (pics below)  seem like the closest cheat. DH thinks it’s more youthful and cuter and can be a third to half the price. (Bag, sweats, jackets, top and skirt). The white cardigan is a chanel piece that goes with everything. 








Brunello cuchinelli and Hermes are stylistically different enough to not count as cheats  

Wolford tanks are a lot cheaper than Chanel, but they’re plain. some chanel RTW posters like Lagerfeld.com t shirts for  Karl attitude without the chanel price tag. 

But, the item I’m most excited about is a custom bag in process made from  Buffalo Dalmatian treated leather from Duret.com

Thank you so much for your kind words below, @skyqueen,  @Christofle, and @thundercloud  ! Jewelry is a different category altogether  Hugs


----------



## skyqueen

880 said:


> Dior RTW and bags (pics below)  seem like the closest cheat. DH thinks it’s more youthful and cuter and can be a third to half the price.
> 
> View attachment 5093356
> View attachment 5093357
> View attachment 5093359
> View attachment 5093360
> View attachment 5093361
> 
> 
> Brunello cuchinelli and Hermes are stylistically different enough to not count as cheats
> 
> But, the item I’m most excited about is a custom bag in process made from  Buffalo Dalmatian treated leather from Duret.com


Fabulous!


----------



## Christofle

880 said:


> Dior RTW and bags (pics below)  seem like the closest cheat. DH thinks it’s more youthful and cuter and can be a third to half the price.
> 
> View attachment 5093356
> View attachment 5093357
> View attachment 5093359
> View attachment 5093360
> View attachment 5093361
> 
> 
> Brunello cuchinelli and Hermes are stylistically different enough to not count as cheats
> 
> But, the item I’m most excited about is a custom bag in process made from  Buffalo Dalmatian treated leather from Duret.com
> 
> Thank you so much for your post below, @skyqueen! Hugs


Lovely RTW items but the spotlight was stolen by your verdura cuff.

Outfit #5 is simply stunning and sophisticated !


----------



## thundercloud

880 said:


> Dior RTW and bags (pics below)  seem like the closest cheat. DH thinks it’s more youthful and cuter and can be a third to half the price. (Bag, sweats, jackets, top and skirt). The white cardigan is a chanel piece that goes with everything.
> 
> View attachment 5093356
> View attachment 5093357
> View attachment 5093359
> View attachment 5093360
> View attachment 5093361
> 
> 
> Brunello cuchinelli and Hermes are stylistically different enough to not count as cheats
> 
> Wolford tanks are a lot cheaper than Chanel, but they’re plain. some chanel RTW posters like Lagerfeld.com t shirts for  Karl attitude without the chanel price tag.
> 
> But, the item I’m most excited about is a custom bag in process made from  Buffalo Dalmatian treated leather from Duret.com
> 
> Thank you so much for your kind words below, @skyqueen and @Christofle ! Jewelry is a different category altogether  Hugs


That bag!   Love all the Dior pieces you shared!


----------



## XCCX

The most comfortable heels out there!
Have them in champagne and now black and I wish they make them in white!


----------



## Jill N

My new YSL Niki bag..


----------



## PurpleRabbit

I could not resist.


----------



## angelicskater16

Cartier Pave WG thin Love.


----------



## Jill N

New Prada nylon tote.


----------



## XCCX

My 2nd lady Dior


----------



## XCCX

One more


----------



## minnie04

I’m smitten . One of the most elegant and sophisticated bag I have own . It’s truly well made . Fendi nailed it this season .


----------



## mc79638

XCCX said:


> My 2nd lady Dior
> 
> View attachment 5199790
> View attachment 5199791


Congrats. Is this blush or taupe? Gorgeous bag


----------



## hlzpenguin

Longchamp


----------



## XCCX

mc79638 said:


> Congrats. Is this blush or taupe? Gorgeous bag


Thank you! Blush! It’s so beautiful in person


----------



## PurpleRabbit

Ferragamo studio bag.


----------



## chicnfab

My new baby…  Lv nano speedy, to be honest didn’t care about speedy.. but this one is soooooo cute…tc everyone! Blessed Sunday!


----------



## Lady Stardust

Birthday present from my boyfriend, Celine Teen Soft


----------



## XCCX

Another Dior


----------



## DamierEbene

—— Don't take this too seriously——



Dear Chanel,

you made me fall in love with you only last year in summer.
I adored you!
I truly appreciated you!
But you have scared me away now. I feel like a fool, watching you, raising prices like there is no tomorrow.

I don't mind paying a whole lot more (than appropriate) for timeless style, beautiful quality or unique design. But I -sadly- think I am done with you. I simply can't win the race.

So here are my three purchases from the last 2 1/2 weeks:
*the all leather Alma bb 
*the logomania scarf 
*and the puffer LouLou in suede

….in total that makes a lot of money I could have spend on you, lovely Chanel, maybe on a Mini or something else.
I am more than HAPPY that I did not!

Thanks for letting me share!
Happy Fall!


----------



## XCCX

I fell hard for Dior!
New bag, new perfectly matching shoe!


----------



## Anysia

XCCX said:


> I fell hard for Dior!
> New bag, new perfectly matching shoe!
> 
> View attachment 5247397
> View attachment 5247398


The color looks stunning. I am happy for you that you got it


----------



## electricbluerita

XCCX said:


> I fell hard for Dior!
> New bag, new perfectly matching shoe!



I was scrolling through this thread and as soon as I saw the picture of your Dior and your username (didn't read your reply properly at first), I already knew matching shoes were coming! LOL. I love it, please don't take it otherwise. I love matching my bags to shoes as well and appreciate your attention to detail.


----------



## XCCX

Anysia said:


> The color looks stunning. I am happy for you that you got it


Thank you so much!


----------



## XCCX

electricbluerita said:


> I was scrolling through this thread and as soon as I saw the picture of your Dior and your username (didn't read your reply properly at first), I already knew matching shoes were coming! LOL. I love it, please don't take it otherwise. I love matching my bags to shoes as well and appreciate your attention to detail.


Lol yup! You got me right  I’m a sucker for matching  
Thank you so much for your sweet comment


----------



## OCMomof3

XCCX said:


> I fell hard for Dior!
> New bag, new perfectly matching shoe!
> 
> View attachment 5247397
> View attachment 5247398


Beautiful! Congrats on the new goodies!!!  The LD looks so classy in metallic!


----------



## XCCX

OCMomof3 said:


> Beautiful! Congrats on the new goodies!!!  The LD looks so classy in metallic!


Thank you! I can’t even begin to describe how much I love it!


----------



## thundercloud

Couldn't resist any longer. Love BV caramel! My new mini pouch.


----------



## electricbluerita

Obsessed with my new-to-me Gucci Jackie O Bouvier bag. I just had to have it. Chanel came out with a dark gold soft caviar timeless CC tote years ago and I debated getting it because I was just craving a pop of rich gold. I got my fix now, and I much prefer it to the CC tote. The details make it so flashy, the way it's supposed to be -- I like it because it's both glamorous and gaudy at the same time. It's fun.   But you can trust I won't be wearing it with anything hot pink, that would be too much lol.


----------



## CrazyCool01

Been cheating on Chanel a lot ever since price increase


----------



## monkyjib

Got these pouches for my travel organization.


----------



## Fixxi

CrazyCool01 said:


> Been cheating on Chanel a lot ever since price increase


This is a GORGEOUS red!


----------



## CrazyCool01

Fixxi said:


> This is a GORGEOUS red!


Thank you ❤️Sure is


----------



## Hayley2525

It‘s very beutiful


----------



## serybrazil

My 37th bday present from my husband :


----------



## Angel.luxedujour

electricbluerita said:


> Obsessed with my new-to-me Gucci Jackie O Bouvier bag. I just had to have it. Chanel came out with a dark gold soft caviar timeless CC tote years ago and I debated getting it because I was just craving a pop of rich gold. I got my fix now, and I much prefer it to the CC tote. The details make it so flashy, the way it's supposed to be -- I like it because it's both glamorous and gaudy at the same time. It's fun.   But you can trust I won't be wearing it with anything hot pink, that would be too much lol.
> 
> View attachment 5252638


I ADORE the gucci jackie bags!! They're so underrated!


----------



## WonderWoman18

This Chanel girl is giving up her red CCH and black with gold hardware GST (and pink Hermes Evelyne) for this new to me Hermes Birkin 35. I hope I do not regret losing some variety, but I got to tell you, I totally get the Birkin hype right now…what a bag…


----------



## lady-dior

WonderWoman18 said:


> This Chanel girl is giving up her red CCH and black with gold hardware GST (and pink Hermes Evelyne) for this new to me Hermes Birkin 35. I hope I do not regret losing some variety, but I got to tell you, I totally get the Birkin hype right now…what a bag…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5314936
> View attachment 5314937


Gorgeous .

Can’t you keep the CCH. It’s a beautiful colour, looks great in your collection and red goes with almost everything.


----------



## WonderWoman18

DH also says keep the red CCH for a while then see how you feel. Argggghhhhh too much $$$$......


----------



## WonderWoman18

lady-dior said:


> Gorgeous .
> 
> Can’t you keep the CCH. It’s a beautiful colour, looks great in your collection and red goes with almost everything.



Oh you're killing me lol...I can get the most for it at this point and need to fund my
B - I went up in price from what I wanted to already... DH and I discussed the same...he says give up your white vintage jumbo instead? But I adore her! I live in SoFla and she feels just so clean and refreshing for a night out...the CCH is soooo beautiful though...


----------



## lady-dior

WonderWoman18 said:


> Oh you're killing me lol...I can get the most for it at this point and need to fund my
> B - I went up in price from what I wanted to already... DH and I discussed the same...he says give up your white vintage jumbo instead? But I adore her! I live in SoFla and she feels just so clean and refreshing for a night out...the CCH is soooo beautiful though...


Looks like you will have to keep the CCH then . Maybe spend a little time on band island instead


----------



## WonderWoman18

lady-dior said:


> Looks like you will have to keep the CCH then . Maybe spend a little time on band island instead



 I already put myself on ban island after the B!


----------



## mariatd

WonderWoman18 said:


> This Chanel girl is giving up her red CCH and black with gold hardware GST (and pink Hermes Evelyne) for this new to me Hermes Birkin 35. I hope I do not regret losing some variety, but I got to tell you, I totally get the Birkin hype right now…what a bag…



What a beautiful collection and I'm with the others, if you can at all keep the CCH and Evelyne, I would.  To me, the Birkin serves a complete different purpose than each of the others.  There is no way, I'll take my B35 to an art festival where I want a hands free bag or to a dinner where I would take my CCH.  Hope you find a way to make it work.


----------



## BaconR

thundercloud said:


> Couldn't resist any longer. Love BV caramel! My new mini pouch.
> 
> View attachment 5252572


OMG adorable, I need it now!


----------



## WonderWoman18

mariatd said:


> What a beautiful collection and I'm with the others, if you can at all keep the CCH and Evelyne, I would.  To me, the Birkin serves a complete different purpose than each of the others.  There is no way, I'll take my B35 to an art festival where I want a hands free bag or to a dinner where I would take my CCH.  Hope you find a way to make it work.



Can always make it work but should I????!!!!


----------



## WonderWoman18

mariatd said:


> What a beautiful collection and I'm with the others, if you can at all keep the CCH and Evelyne, I would.  To me, the Birkin serves a complete different purpose than each of the others.  There is no way, I'll take my B35 to an art festival where I want a hands free bag or to a dinner where I would take my CCH.  Hope you find a way to make it work.


I use my flaps for "fancier" dinners, etc...it would be GREAT to keep the CCH option, I know, but I really do need to draw the line, and I can get the most for it. ARGGGHHHH. Before I got the B, I was caught between wanting to love it and having to have it, or hating it and keeping the status quo.


----------



## WonderWoman18

WonderWoman18 said:


> I use my flaps for "fancier" dinners, etc...it would be GREAT to keep the CCH option, I know, but I really do need to draw the line, and I can get the most for it. ARGGGHHHH. Before I got the B, I was caught between wanting to love it and having to have it, or hating it and keeping the status quo.


Ok so...mulling it all over...I really can't keep the CCH, BUT I only keep my black medium CF for those more dressy occasions where the white jumbo flap wouldn't be appropriate.


WonderWoman18 said:


> This Chanel girl is giving up her red CCH and black with gold hardware GST (and pink Hermes Evelyne) for this new to me Hermes Birkin 35. I hope I do not regret losing some variety, but I got to tell you, I totally get the Birkin hype right now…what a bag…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5314936
> View attachment 5314937



Ok ladies, you have enabled (I mean helped) me to re-evaluate ...I rarely use my vintage bijoux black flap, its small for my needs but mostly because my iphone peeks above the bag in the outside back pocket which I don't like. Ever keep a bag because you 'think you should'? That is how I am with the medium flap...I end up with my phone inside the bag and that annoys me too haha. So I keep the red CCH and sell the flap - I can buy something way cheaper for those times I need a smaller nice crossbody...like a Dior or Gucci or YSL (gotta have a back pocket though)...and this way I can keep the CCH! May be onto something here...thoughts??


----------



## XCCX

Could not help it!


----------



## Fuzzy21

BV here is my most used bag (it goes well with everything) and now with a new YSL that's such a carefree bag. These are my favourite non-Chanel & non-LV bags


----------



## Makenna

So black wallet


----------



## Work_For_Purse

monkyjib said:


> Got these pouches for my travel organization.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5254640


you can never go wrong with Prada Nylon for travel


----------



## Work_For_Purse

880 said:


> Dior RTW and bags (pics below)  seem like the closest cheat. DH thinks it’s more youthful and cuter and can be a third to half the price. (Bag, sweats, jackets, top and skirt). The white cardigan is a chanel piece that goes with everything.
> 
> View attachment 5093356
> View attachment 5093357
> View attachment 5093359
> View attachment 5093360
> View attachment 5093361
> 
> 
> Brunello cuchinelli and Hermes are stylistically different enough to not count as cheats
> 
> Wolford tanks are a lot cheaper than Chanel, but they’re plain. some chanel RTW posters like Lagerfeld.com t shirts for  Karl attitude without the chanel price tag.
> 
> But, the item I’m most excited about is a custom bag in process made from  Buffalo Dalmatian treated leather from Duret.com
> 
> Thank you so much for your kind words below, @skyqueen,  @Christofle, and @thundercloud  ! Jewelry is a different category altogether  Hugs


i LOVE the last outfit!! so pretty and elegant,


----------



## cajhingle

a little souvenir from a recent trip ...love the savings too


----------



## Tina_Bina

B25 with rose gold


----------



## XCCX

More Dior


----------



## NYCchihuahua

Vintage piece snagged from FP


----------



## XCCX

Got these 2 comfortable mules! Best part is, scored the burgundy on sale!


----------



## XCCX

The most perfect caramel shade! I really wish Chanel would release a similar one


----------



## XCCX

The most stunning necklace!!!
Check out my instagram story to see how insanely it sparkles!


----------



## Christofle

XCCX said:


> The most stunning necklace!!!
> Check out my instagram story to see how insanely it sparkles!
> 
> View attachment 5445188


Enjoy your lovely new pendant !


----------



## XCCX

Christofle said:


> Enjoy your lovely new pendant !


Thank you!


----------



## Cali2HI

I picked up a few non-Chanel items recently:
Hermes Pop H pendant in blanc and gold
Hermes tie neck blouse
Hermes Rodeo Pegase Charm
Hermes Carres Volantis Scarf 70 in blanc/violet/orange and in yellow/blanc
Goyard Artois PM in black and black


----------



## elly_fong

Loewe slg, the leather is so soft and I love the color combination!


----------



## XCCX

Came super fast!


----------



## Christofle

XCCX said:


> Came super fast!
> 
> View attachment 5539219


I’m embarrassed to say I tried swiping right on the lovely earrings. Enjoy! The engine turned finish is lovely!


----------



## XCCX

Christofle said:


> I’m embarrassed to say I tried swiping right on the lovely earrings. Enjoy! The engine turned finish is lovely!


You made me laugh  sorry for the confusion and thank you for your sweet words!


----------



## mc79638

This year i bought few fendi pieces: raffia first and a sequin baguette.. f


----------



## XCCX

Hot pink is my current favorite color!!!


----------



## Cali2HI

I bought the Gucci Bamboo 1947 small top handle bag. I have been in love with his vintage style since I was a kid and it’s the perfect green.


----------



## chartreu

Cali2HI said:


> I bought the Gucci Bamboo 1947 small top handle bag. I have been in love with his vintage style since I was a kid and it’s the perfect green.
> 
> View attachment 5610995


Gorgeous green!!


----------



## XCCX

VCA sweet  diamond studs!




Eyeing the pendant next! (The YG one is proudly mine).


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Ventured into the world of Hermes. This is my first bag. Lindy 30 Etoupe. My Chanel CFs are so structured so I love adding slouchy bags to my rotation.  Perhaps there is an obsession with taupe lol. I have very similar shade in a Lady Dior, LV Bella, and Celine Luggage.


----------



## Lady Butterfly

You can’t possibly expect me to say no to this, right?!


----------



## Lady Butterfly

You can’t possibly expect me to say no to this, right? 
View attachment 5622237


----------



## XCCX

Got it before the increase! Yay!


----------



## aurora29

Something under the radar


----------



## Mjxxsyd

My recent non Chanel purchase, hunting for a deuville for Christmas though


----------



## Cali2HI

I finally found a pair of H Mini Pop H earrings on the website to match my necklace and Clic H bracelet in the same color combo. My first name starts with an H which makes me a fan of any “H” lettered items.


----------



## MollyRoses

hmmmm excluding Chanels… my go to is Hermes. But recently I started falling in love with delvaux mini brillant!! Got the black box leather


----------



## MollyRoses




----------



## Simbacat

Haul from Paris


----------



## monkyjib

A Celine belt is so easy to wear


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Recently purchased a Cartier diamond Trinity ring. Stacked it with a thin diamond eternity band. I’ve always just purchased watches from them but love this ring! Excuse the old hands lol  
Thanks for letting me share a non-Chanel item.


----------



## XCCX

Perfect match to the 22P dark pink!


----------

